# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates

## jumperu

*Status: NOT WORKING for 8.0
- only 32bit wow client (HOW TO or HOW TO make sure or HOW TO* *or HOW TO (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)**)
**If you're on a 64bit OS, you need to either remove, move or rename the Wow-64.exe, if you dont do this, wow will start in 64bit mode regardless which exe you started
*- .NET FRAMEWORK 4.5 REQUIRED for the bot to function proper (HOW TO)
**- it only works&is supported for blizz realms (no emulator, molten wow, or other like that), only retail!!
- do not use on main account!! 
- Lazybot Revolution is a completely passive bot (you are safe if you don't use MH/MW, you still need to keep an eye on it), more on this below**

Current developer Everyone&Anyone(Community updated) (updates will be posted here)
LINK TO DOWNLOAD THE BOT
**- HERE ....Charles clean version..wow 6.2**

This bot is open-source, so here is the link to the latest Source: 
**LINK> patch 3.2 - 2013 i think //original source**
LINK> patch 5.4.7(18019) - 14.03.2014 //old
**LINK > patch 6.1.0 (19702) - 30.02.2015
LINK > patch 6.2.4 (21463) - 20.04.2016

**Original creator of the bot: Arutha532 , love your work and we will try not to let it die, thank you for making it open source**
**Developer from 5.0 till 5.4: RageHunter* *, thank you from all of us for keeping the bot alive trough MOP
Developer from 5.4 till 6.2: Charles420,* *thank you from all of us for updating and keeping it alive trough WOD
**
**If anyone has c#/.net skills, and wanna be involved in improving the bot, creating plugins and stuff, pm me!*



```
*To be added*:
- Button to clear auto bad nodes (In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.)
- Logout on whisper
- Shutdown computer when bags are full (not only after timer runs out)
- Adding a timer for the follower beep (Instead of having a beep every 5 s, it is now every 30 s)
- Beep alert on specific message. If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
- Different Sound alert for when bot gets attacked (or targeted) by opposite faction player
- Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes (Be sure that you set your value correctly. Note that the increment in the box is by 10s.)
- Add a Pause button next to Start
- Don't check for follower when paused or when in town mode
- Random relog value (The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have chosen in the Relog options)
- Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine
- Add mailing feature for grinding engine too
- Write loaded profile name in log window
- Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log
- Add Alternate mount option (for getting out of water, druids mostly use this)
- Add underwater mount option (for gathering in Vas'jir)
- Add a button to blacklist nodes/zones when you create a fly profile
- Add option to combine elementals for fly engine - motes, crystallized etc
- Logout or use hs/logout when targeted or followed for more than x mins or killed for more than x times in a row
- Add random delay between casts for fishing engine
- Modify "Avoid elites" option for fly engine - to "avoid elites when level difference is smaller than 10"
- Add option for flying profile to run reversed (so it doesn't need to be a closed circle/shape, it should go from start-finish then back)
- Add a gather radius distance for fly engine - how far away should be bot stray from the path (my guess 2-300 yrds)
- Add info in the log when you start the bot - "LB DOES not work properly with wow minimized"
- Make flying engine work for rare mob hunting too - add their id under collect tab to hunt for them
- Add option to close bot if wow gets disconnected
- Since blizz introduced AOE looting, an option for " loot after x mobs " for a small area would be nice
- Add option to ignore specific follower/party member (for raf accounts/boosting chars) and option to attack already tagged mobs
- Add option to pause (grinding engine) after combat if another player is nearby
- Make bot start even if player is dead
- Enable looting for Flying Engine (There is an option in the Flying Engine settings to allow the loot or not after a kill.)
- Fishing in Fishpool enhanced (Recast until the bobber is in the Fishpool)
- Enable skinning of dead unit for Grinding Engine (It is now possible to skin corpses left by others)
- Option to change Vertice type for Grinding Engine profile (Now you can change the type of the vertice in the grinding engine profile settings. Just select the one(s) you want to change and click on the corresponding button.)
- Disable Mouse Hook - it's working now
- Face the unit you want to loot or skin
- Adding timestamp to the logfile name (So each session of the bot will have its own log file and will be preserved)
- Change the status bar string
    For grindind: "K/L/S:x/x/x - D:x  - XP/h: x-TTL: x", (K)ill/(L)oot/(H)arvest, (D)eath
    For flying: "K/H:x/x - Deaths: x - H/H:x", (K)ill/(H)arvest, (H)arvest/(H)our


*BUGS*:
- when in combat with shamans/locks/hunter - it will always target their totem/pet
- stuck while flying - check if the bot is pressing forward but stands in the same position = stuck -> trigger go back + strafe
- Fly engine - does not detect when bags are full- does not go to mail - FIXED
- Fly engine - sometimes after combat, it does not loot the node he fought for....double check that the node is harvested - FIXED
- There is no sound when whispered - FIXED
- Beep/logout when more than 5 stucks in a row
```


*What can you do with Lazybot:
*

*
Flying engine - Fly gathering herbs/oresGrinding engine - Normal mob killing for levelingFishing engine - With the help of additional file provided by romb0t, see below for detailsProspecting plugin - With the help of a plugin, prospects your ores/herbs, see below for detailsArchaeology - With the help of a plugin and addons, more info HERERotations - like PQR

What you can't do with Lazybot:


Bg'sQuestingDungeonsProfessions
*

*MOP resources that were on this first post can be found HERE 
**
Below i will post behaviors/profiles for WOD*


DK

FROST
BLOOD
UNHOLY

DRUID

*FERAL*
GUARDIAN
BALANCE

HUNTER

SURVIVAL
*BM*
MARKSMAN

MAGE

FIRE
FROST
ARCANE

MONK


BREWMASTER
WINDWALKER

PALADIN

HOLY
PROTECTION
*RETRIBUTION*

PRIEST


*SHADOW*


ROGUE

*COMBAT*
SUBTLETY
ASSASINATION

SHAMAN


ELEMENTAL
ENHANCEMENT

WARLOCK

AFFLICTION
DEMONOLOGY
*DESTRUCTION*

WARRIOR

*FURY*
PROTECTION
ARMS




https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k78.../Behaviors_wod

So far:
Combat rogue - all spells added (except lvl 100)
Bm hunter -*call pet bar 2 key 1, create leather bar 2 key 2(delete if u are not skinner or it will press it before every combat), potion bar 2 key 3
Retry pala - Glyphs avenging wrath, templar's verdict, divine storm. Talents: 3-1-1-2-3-1-1. Lvl 90 talent not added yet. 
Feral druid - Glyphs ferocious bite, savage roar. Talents: 1-1-3-1-3-2-2 . Remember remove all spells from bar 1 in all forms except cat form. 
Fury warrior - Glyphs bloodthirst, victory rush, gag order. Talents: 3-2-3-2-1-x-x (lvl 90 and 100 not added, if u want to add them i suggest bladestorm and siegebreaker)
Shadow priest - Glyphs whatever u want -recomended- mind blast, vampiric embrace, reflective shield. Talents: 3-1-1-2-3-1-3
Destruction warlock - Glyphs of conflagrate, demon training, siphon life. Talents: 2-2-1-1-1-1-3. Incinerate (bar 1 key 1) and Immolate (bar 1 key 2).


Profiles so far, i shared the whole folder so adding/downloading files will be easier:

- 90-94 smv This zone/mobs > 2 profiles, one is very small, and a very large one for skinning
- 94-97 talador This zone/mobs


*PROFILES WOD LINK*

*
Old profiles**:

1-60 one click work in progress (currently @lvl35) needs testers Link**

*PET FARMING (not mop)
Fly Gathering 1-600 - some gathering profiles..
Leveling 1-60 - some leveling profiles (starting zone: Alliance)
**
Plugins&engines (how to install a plugin LINK):
Fishing engine modified by romb0t (put it in the Engines folder, make one if u don't have it)
Mill/Prosp Plugin shared by dawawe , more details in this POST
Mammoth/Jeeves sell plugin, more details in this POST - only works with mammoth on bar1/key1
Mammoth/Jeeves sell plugin, modified by romb0t - improved to work with any bar/key
**Vertice converter plugin, made by romb0t - converts vertice type from ground mount to normal and vice-versa
**GB converter plugin, it converts a fly profile from GatherBuddy,* *more details in this THREAD* *- not tested
GrinderProfileSwitch switches at a set interval 2 grinding profiles - not tested
Engineer mailer mailing support for engineering, bank summon/deposit, goblin racial support

Some addons i recommend:
- Sounds for almost everything Alt-Tab Toggle or EventNotifier
- Mail all items on a list O-Mail (alt LINK) and ofc Postal
- Know how many and where any item you have is Altoholic
- Sort/organize ur bags, best addon i ever saw, takes 2-3 seconds to neatly arrange all items in bags J-pack (it hasn't been updated since 2009, but works very good, just make a macro with the command /jp and u are set)
- AutoRepair , Scrap(junk-seller) , SuperGuildInvite - inv ppl in ur guild*

:gusta:

Hello everyone, *Jumperu* here. 

I've been using LB for around 4 years now, so I created this thread to share my knowledge, help the community of lazybot, post updates for the bot and answer any question that u may have.

*Second, before you start the bot or do anything please read the MANUAL, it explains the basics of the bot, main functions, how to do a profile and setup the bot. Or, if you are lazy , you can watch the video i made wich explains every setting the bot has.
*
*GUIDES:
Info about the bot:* *LINK YouTube* *(credit goes to Adam)**
How to make a Flying Profile:* *LINK - YouTube
**How to make a Behavior: LINK*
*How to make a Grinding Profile:
*

```
1. Profile settings - New profile
2. go to subprofile and hit add ... name does not matter, don't modify anything in the level ranges
3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc) , if you wanna ignore a mob in the area target it and hit + next to ignore (usually use it for yellow mobs that don't attack you and don't have good drops)
4. hit + next to Spots
5. tick follow spots in order, then go back to general tab
6. if the area is large and the mobs are far away from eachother, you want select vertice type "ground mount" and record the profile with ground mount, this way the char will walk abit after a kill and if there is no mob near he will mount and go on until he encounters the next mob then dismount, kill, rinse and repeat :) - ground mount vertices will appear as white dots on the graph window of the bot (if area is small choose normal vertices-red dots)
7. tick "top most" and "record vertices"
8. drag the profile maker to the side and maximize the game so you can see both where you are going and the graph of the profile - the path you are creating
9. start walking ingame, when you get within 40yards of something you want to kill, hit "add spot" or F7 ingame
10. walk to the next mob - pack of mobs and hit "add spot" or F7 again and so on
11. spots usually are on the path, but you can add some that are slightly off with no problem, bot will go there ---- a spot tells the bot where to go to find fresh mobs to kill- that's why we tick "follow spots in order" so the mobs can respawn and the bot won't return too soon to a recently visited spot, so u can have spots that are not on the path but be carefull where you put them so there are no obstacles between the spot and the path so your char don't get stuck on the return to path
12. the path you are making can be a straight line, curved line, circle or any shape you want (if it's a line, the bot will go back the same way he came at the end)

13. if you want to record a path for the bot from the GY to the grinding zone, if you want to ress you can... just untick "record vertices" go and die, now you are at the graveyard... choose vertice type "ground mount" (normal verices don't work for gy path, idk why), and hit record again, an go to the zone you recorded your profile - do not add any spots on this path -, untick record vertices - make sure that this line is linked with the normal path (also know that if you don't add this road the bot won't release, there is no setting to tell it to release, just make this path and that's it)

14. if you have a town nearby the grinding zone you can record a path to the town so when the bot has full bags and in general setting the "to town when fulll bags" is ticked he will go there are sell/repair. Be on your recorded path, choose "ground mount" vertices" and hit record again, go to town, be carefull to avoid obstacles, i suggest before you hit record to reduce the vertice distance to 10 or 5, so if you make a sudden curve the bot will follow exactly. when you get to town, go to the vendor you wanna use and in subprofile tab, hit + next to "vendor count", untick record vertices (i suggest not use "sell grey/whites" from the general settings-vendor, instead i use 2 addons: Scrap-autosells greys and if u drag an item, any item, to it's sell list, it will auto sell it next time you go to a vendor, and Auto-repair is the 2nd addon)

15. save your profile naming something like "dustwallow marsh - blackhoof village - humanoids grind lvl 40 - silk farm" for example

Quick example Photo of a profile
*make sure you set the correct key for the ground mount in general settings-keys
```

I made this guide fast, so tell me if you don't understand something or if there is something to add, everyone is more than welcome to contribute.



Third i will post some *common errors* of the bot and what to do.



```
Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
```



Make sure you have installed the latest version of .net framework ( should work on win 7 but if it doesn't .net 4.5 would do, for xp get atleast v 2.5 )I don't think the bot works on win 8, saw some1 post this error once.Don't start wow in x64, bot will only attach if wow is started in 32bit mode... HOW TO*Make sure you start the bot as administrator.*Delete from the logs folder, LogFile.txt and OldLogFile.txt ( ty romb0t )



```
Message: Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) location D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
```

If u get an error like this one, it means you are missing a .dll file, wich u can download here QuickGraph.dll (if you don't have it already in your LB folder)If it's not that, check if you have set in engine settings/mount key - the key for the mount, must be same as in wow bar 1-6 key 1-0


Other smaller problems:
Check in engine settings that you have ticked on Gather: herb/mine, and at "max enemy at node: 1" (or 2 if your bot can handle, 0 if u don't want the bot to fight at all - lvl 80 botting in twilight or something like that)

If you have a problem and want to post here for help please use some simple guidelines, and make sure u did this before you post:



Tick "log debug", wich is next to the start button, and copy/paste the log, you can almost always find the cause of the problem in the LB log.Put your spells on bar 1-6 key 1-0 (not keys 11,12)If the bot presses the ESC key alot, then it's a problem with the behavior, go to combat settings, select each tab (pre-pull,pull,combat,rest,buffs), and take the spells there one by one and at target choose "unchanged"Disable all addons before u start the bot, they interfere with LB, most common one is bartender.Some problems were reported from users with AVG anti-virus, idk in what way it interferes with the bot, but disable it if you have troubles and keep an eye on it to see if that fixed itMail only works with flying engine, and only if the profile already has "to town waypoints" or if u record them and if u have ticked "to town when bags are full" - check the video on how to make a flying profile, or how to add "to town" waypoints to an already made profileThere are 2 types of profiles:
- Grinding profiles that work only when the Grinding engine is selected (the profile is composed from 2 files, like example.xml + example.xml.path,
- Gathering profile that work only when the Flying Engine is selected (the profile is composed from only 1 file, like example.xml - these are the same as 3-4 years ago when the bot started, so no matter how old it is, they will work, nothing changed). Also the blacklisted nodes for the profile are saved in the file, so edit the file with notepad or whatever, and delete the lines with [Badnode] in front if you want to start fresh or if you have alot of black (bad) nodes on your radar and your harvest/hour rate is low.
*Trying to load a profile with a wrong engine will lead to an error message "Could not load a valid profile for the selected engine" or "Engine returned false on load".*If you get this error: *"CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting"*, you need to have a behavior, so read the q&a below ^^


*Q: What are Behaviors?*
A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior

*Q: What are Profiles?*
A: Profile is the path that tells the bot where to go and who to kill. you can save these anywhere on your comp, then load them from profile settings/load a profile..
There are 2 kind of profiles....1 for each engine....
fly gathering profile ..wich is 1 file...name.xml....
grinding profile...wich is made of 2 files...name.xml and name.path.xml

*Q: Shall i use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing?*
A: Mouse Hook and Memory Writing basically do the same thing, allows u to use ur mouse while botting (bot in background), so it's up to u if it's worth the risks:
*If you don't use MH/MW:*

upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot at all, completely passive, a gm however can tp,wisper,log you out ..etc..to determine if u are human or not

downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp (atleast in flying mode, in grinding mode only when it dies)
*If you use MH/MW:*

upside: you can use your comp while botting, bot will not bother you, just put it in background, small wow window, don't minimize wow or the bot

downside: if you get reported and blizz scans you, it will find the bot attached to wow.exe (don't ask me the probability % cause idk) = ban

*Q: So now i got the bot, how do i configure it?*
A: Ok, after u get the bot, attach it and you see the main window, you should do the following, step by step:
1. General Settings:
General tab: Memory Writing/Mouse Hook - see the above question about MW/MH to decide if you wanna tick that option. Leave Latency to 0ms unless you have a bad internet connectionLimits tab: If your bot char is not very well geared and needs to eat after combat, set the values here for eat&mana and the bar/keys for food will be set in the keys tab. If you have a non-mana char, dk, warr, etc untick "Drink at" or the bot will consider rune power, rage as the mana pool and eat accordingly. I strongly suggest to tick "Play sound on follow" and untick "Logout on follow" with value 0 = that way the bot will make a beep whenever another player (no matter the faction) will be in your botting zone, this is good for remote areas, which are recommended for botting, so you can take over and act "not so bottish" in front of another player so he does not report you. If you will be afk, i recommend you tick "Logout on follow" 0mins ...or 1 min for flying - that is what i use. Ofc also tick "Play sound on whisper" so you can reply to whispers, it's always good to answer when u can, and "Play sound on stop" so you can be alerted if the bot stops because it's dead and cannot ress, or in a cave or worse, it's stop because it's stuck.Keys tab: This is where you set your food bar/key, you can set it the same for food and drink if from your food you gain both effects. Mount bar/key - this is the ground mount bar - for grinding engine. Note: the mount set here will only be used if the profile you loaded was made using a ground mount vertices - you can see if that is the case by going to profile options - in the radar the dots(vertices) should be white. Be sure to set the key for ATTACK, and read it's tooltip, you must set it to a spell that when cast on yourself will give a red error message. VERY IMPORTANT: Set the keys from the right side of this window the same as in wow - keybinds - this is also shown in the manual of the bot.Vendor tab: If your profile (flying or grinding) has a path to a mailbox, you can tick here "To town when bags are full" and "Repair" and "Sell poor". I personally use "Scrap" addon, that auto-sells any grey item, and to which i can add any other item to it's sell-list, so when the bot opens the vendor window - the addon will immediately sell any grey item or those i added to it's sell list. You can also set the minimum free bag slots before the bot should go to town, but 1 is the most common used.Mail tab (Only flying engine): If you tick "Send mail" options, and add an alt name, when the bags are full, if the "To town when bags are full" is ticked, and if the profile has a mailbox path - then he will go to the mailbox and send all the items you previously added in this tab to your alt. So tick "Send mail", write carefully ur alt name, and add all the items you want to send, one by one, CASE SENSITIVE, for example: Ghost Iron Ore (not ghost iron ore, ghost iron vein, Ghost iron ore, etc..). Macro for mail does not work, so don't tick it. Example PictureRelog tab: You can make the bot relog at a periodic interval, only use it at night, but be careful, sometimes if the realm is down, the bot will try to log on and on again, fact which will flag you - and that is not good.Items tab: Here you can set items that the bot will open when the bags are full, before he goes to vendor. You can add here items like: Sealed Crate , Plump Intestines , Plundered Treasure , etc...also Case Sensitive so write the name exactly as ingame.Plugins tab: Any plugin you have you will find it in the lazybot folder - Plugins folder. I think Fishing plugin (standing still fishing) still works, and maybe Tundra mammoth one, but i'm not sure. If you tick a plugin, after you click on save, it will appear on the main window, under Debug button. The Profile Wizard plugin will help you download Behaviors, so you can tick it, open it's options and download the behavior you need.
2. Depending on what you want to do with the bot, you have 3 options(engines) to choose from: Fly gathering, Grinding or Fishing (for which you need a plugin, see above at the plugins section, middle of this post).
3. Engine Options:
Flying engine options: Set you normal mount or alternate mount (alt mount is usually for druids, since they cannot get out of the water with their flight form, after 4 tries of getting out, the bot will mount the alt mount set here and get out of water). Other player can set both bar/keys the same. Tick "Wait for loot" if you see the bot does not have time to auto-loot what it gathers. Tick "Auto-blacklist" so the bot adds to the profile he uses the nodes that made him stuck, get into water, get into combat..so when he passes next time over those it will ignore them. Use "Max units at node" = 0 , if you don't want to fight for whatever reasons - undergeared char, you want to maximize the gathering time, bad behaviour ..etc.. Important: untick "Fish at school of fish" unless you are doing that. You can also set the bot to "Send key on combat" if you wanna activate a trinket or something. Example PictureGrinding engine options: Untick "Loot" for example at low lvls, where loot is crappy, so you can minimize the time lost while looting = faster leveling. "Wait for loot" option is the same as for the flying engine, the bot will wait for all loot, if the mob/s has a lot of loot, it will not move until it has looted all of it. "Train" option does not work, so don't tick it. Ofc tick "Skin" If you are grinding beasts and have skinning. Now for the Limits section, this is quite interesting..i will explain abit i hope you can understand what i am trying to say: so, this is for areas with obstacles and i will give an example so it's clear: botting char is warrior and he has a pull range set at 25yards - pull spell: Charge.. if the area has walls, stairs, trees, other environment obstacles, he will not be able to pull the mob so modify the "Approach Range" and "Distance" to 10 yards let's say, that way the bot will pull from that distance thus getting around those obstacles. "Protracted mode" is for fighting with elites, cause the bot has a built-in safety measure for evading mobs - if you don't dmg the mob for 20% of it's hp in 20 seconds, it will ignore that mob and move on to the next. Tick "Use mount" if your profile was made with "ground mount" vertices and if the distance between mobs is very large. If the mobs are close to each other i do not reccomend u mount between them (looks bottish).
4. Profile settings
Flying profile: Here you can record, save or load a flying profile. I won't get much into it, you have a link above explaining how to make a flying profile. You can also Record "to town waypoints" to any profile you load, whether you made it or not. Important: You can easily recognize a flying profile because it is composed of only 1 file like .. "vot4w gathering large.xml" ... while the grinding profiles are composed from 2 files ... "vot4w grind.xml" ...and... "vot4w grind.path.xml"Grinding profiles: I explained above in detail how to make a grinding profile.
5. Combat settings: Here you will choose you behavior. You must have one, so take the time to find one for your class/specc. I covered above what are behaviors and how to add them to the bot.
6. Debug tab is not for us, leave it alone.
7. Open radar - only for Flying Engine - you can see if anyone is following you or you can manually blacklist nodes by Left clicking on them.
8. Rotation does not work.
That is about it, you can start the bot now, tick "log debug" for a few mins to see if the bot does what it should.

Other guides for LazyBot, although they are for an outdated version, maybe some1 will find something useful by reading it LINK (alternate LINK) ; LINK
You will find a very well written post about botting: A Beginner's Guide to Botting.
Some tips from my experience with botting... *HERE*
Also a well written botting guide you should read: *POST*
Another video: Lazybot Bot World Of Warcraft 5.2 [Farm/Gather/Xp] - YouTube_

Some PROFILES to get you started.
_
*Older versions for emu servers* (although they rarely work since many dev's emulate their own version of wow.exe, thus making Lazybot unable to attach since the .exe will be different from the original one at that time):

Vanilla (i think) v.0.3 of LB HERE
3.3.5a HERE or HERE
3.3.5a Modified version tested on Eternal wow and Ascent emu HERE (VirusScan) - alternate link HERE (updated by Serializer, more info in this POST , pm him for bugs..etc)
4.0.6 HERE
4.3.3 HERE


If you have more questions, need help with something bigger or anything, any1 can reach me on DISCORD ...my id is: JUMPERU#0084


*AND REMEMBER, DON'T EVER BOT ON AN ACCOUNT YOU DON'T WANNA LOSE.
*_

_

----------


## lazyang

eyy jumperu you lied...lb exists since june/10, u never used it for 3 years :P
but thanks for the thread  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

yea, i said around 3 years, can't remember the exact time, i still got one of the first versions of the bot, lazybot v0.3, i see it was created aug 2010 so ur prolly right, im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back  :Smile: 

..just trying to keep the bot alive :P

----------


## RedPirate

Can you post the source for it? I've been looking around but can't find it

Though I would just need the source for updated pointers, I have the source for everything other than that.

----------


## jumperu

You can find what u need in this post ([WoW][4.3.3.15354] Info Dump Thread) ,i got them from there too

----------


## pEcUrA

I get Stuck everytime die

----------


## jumperu

Did u read the first post? or the manual?

Check ur keybinds and disable the addons u got, it's prolly from there.

----------


## Paranomos

For Some Reason I Cant load a behavior...I always get this message: "[12:48:27 πμ] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[12:48:27 πμ] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting" Can u plz tell me how to fix this?

----------


## jumperu

Ye, in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class. And delete custom class folder from LB.

----------


## Paranomos

I have Behavior Engine selected already :/

----------


## Paranomos

Only option is Behavior Engine...then I go to Combat settings,choose Prot Paladin then I close the window and when I press start it shows me the message above :S

----------


## jumperu

And in the behavior folder of lazybot u have the one for your class. there is a link in the first post, it contains all clases, maybe the behavior you are trying to load is broken. I suggest the "Retry Paladin" one, it's tested and works great.

----------


## Paranomos

Ok,I will try that one and post the results.Thnx for the tip.

----------


## Paranomos

Result is the same :S I chose that one,closed window and saved selected behavior and after running same message poped  :Frown:

----------


## lama2p0

Glad to see you made a new thread jumperu =) I was getting tired of all the spam on the other one and Mckhemo raging. Hope you'll continue to provide support =P 

By the way, would you happen to know a way to get this and WoW to run in a virtual machine, or something like it?

----------


## Paranomos

Jumperu again thank you so much for the help man!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> By the way, would you happen to know a way to get this and WoW to run in a virtual machine, or something like it?


Tried that once but i didn't succed. was on win7 with virtual machine in windows xp mode, got stuck on video driver setup, it didn't want to install no matter what i did  :Frown: 




> Jumperu again thank you so much for the help man!!!!


Your welcome, if u have any more questions u can find me again on skype  :Smile:

----------


## dawawe

3rd post about this.

Its not keeping track of combo points on my rogue. Just keeps spamming sinister strike until it dies. Have used 3 different behaviors same problem. Can attach them if needed.

----------


## jumperu

u got this 1 -- "Simple Subtlety Rogue (4.2) by Fender"? ... it's working ok for me

----------


## dawawe

Just spams hemo and recuperate. The recup is set to be used if im lower than 90 rage. so i guess i wont ever die with a 1 point recup up all the time.

----------


## RedPirate

Does anyone know how to write the custom classes for this bot? I know you have to make dll in C#, but I never read anything about it. Since the main site is no longer around the various tutorials seem to be gone as well, though I haven't done any extreme searching.

----------


## Luithiccaa

> Glad to see you made a new thread jumperu =) I was getting tired of all the spam on the other one and Mckhemo raging. Hope you'll continue to provide support =P 
> 
> By the way, would you happen to know a way to get this and WoW to run in a virtual machine, or something like it?


Easy enough:
1. Download VM software
2. install windows OS on VM.
3. install and patch wow
4. install (copy) lb
5. profit!


Currently running 14 accounts across 3 computers till my new rack servers get here, then i'll be running between 20 and 25 accounts.

----------


## wowjohndoe

For those who have issues with your combat rotations. a simple work-around until you learn how to set the bot up properly is to use a /castsequence macro
you wont maximize dps etc but you can make it fight and live and do what you want in order you want.

i personally prefere using macros and having the bot set with rule/condition ticker , and then i set it to 1000ms and it spams 1 button where my macro is located.
for cd's normally clicked to use. i make a 2nd macro to use them, and in the 1st macro i use a clickbutton command. it effectively clicks the 2nd macro in the macro itself.

----------


## romb0t

For the LB community, is it possible to know how many users use LB on a different language than english ?

For those users, Vendor won't work at all as the quality names are hardcoded in english.

----------


## jumperu

they can tick vendor in lb, the bot will go to vendor, open it, and then an addon like Scrap (i use this1, very good) or Crap away, with auto-sell grey items enabled does wonders, bot wont sell but the addons will..And you also can add to Scrap specific items to autosell...like food/drink if u farm humanoids, potions ...etc...crappy drops mostly  :Smile:

----------


## malchik2010

Hello when i start the bot my character do not moving he just go up/down but do not moving forward or back.
Please Help me to fix it  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

read the first post here, including the manual.
your keybinds are set wrong.

----------


## lama2p0

> Easy enough:
> 1. Download VM software
> 2. install windows OS on VM.
> 3. install and patch wow
> 4. install (copy) lb
> 5. profit!
> 
> 
> Currently running 14 accounts across 3 computers till my new rack servers get here, then i'll be running between 20 and 25 accounts.


How do you get past the cannot find suitable display device error? I've tried a VM using Win7 and WinXP neither worked.

----------


## xynnox

i get an error every time i load a profile.
"The profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine"

what can i do???

----------


## romb0t

@xynnox
Could you please post an example of a profile that gives you this error message ?
Are you sure that you are not trying to open a flying profile in the grinding or viceversa ?

----------


## jumperu

You can read the manual, the link is in the first post, i wonder why no1 reads it.




> i get an error every time i load a profile.
> "The profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine"


There are 2 engines for lazybot, 1 grinding 1 flying gathering, with their respective profiles. If u wanna grind, select grinding engine and load a profile for grinding. Same for gathering.

----------


## lockmeup

i came up with an idea last night that i dont think would be that hard to implament and could help out a few ppl i was thinking if u log off because u ahve reached the time limit u have set it could press one key ( hearth is wat most ppl would use ) and wait till ur loaded and then log off, im thinking im missing out on lots of rested xp as i only bot my char for about 4-5 hours a night

----------


## headshot4444

Was curious if there is a flying herbalism profile for Vashj'ir. I looked around but couldn't seem to find anything, unless I am missing it.

----------


## whiteviper

thanks so much. I used to use this bot all the time and loved it.

----------


## jumperu

> Was curious if there is a flying herbalism profile for Vashj'ir. I looked around but couldn't seem to find anything, unless I am missing it.


There is a link in the first post (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) , u have 2 there for vas'jir in the flying folder.


PROFILES

----------


## lazyang

> 3rd post about this.
> 
> Its not keeping track of combo points on my rogue. Just keeps spamming sinister strike until it dies. Have used 3 different behaviors same problem. Can attach them if needed.


so you have to put the finisher before the strike in the list and say him that he have to do it with min 4 combopoits..or what you want..and you have to give your recuperate a rule, that he shouldn't spam it if he has the buff (by id-wowhead) gl  :Smile:

----------


## akan_wow

im mining and flying and after getting nude he mounts up and then he descending start the running on the ground, lets jump and then descending and then some times he fine and start it all over ?

----------


## jumperu

Have you tried another profile?

----------


## albin33

Hello i wonder is there anyway i can keep wow tabbed down and still have the bot farming? Because right now when i have facebook up or something else than wow the mouse goes insane,so do i really need to have to watch my bot or is there anyway to change this?

----------


## jumperu

Read the manual. You have to enable memory writing at your own risk if u don't want the bot to steal ur mouse.

----------


## albin33

I'm trying to download the manual but which program should i open it with?

----------


## jumperu

> Before you start the bot or do anything please read the MANUAL , it explains the basics of the bot, main functions, how to do a profile and setup the bot.


It's a .pdf file, u can open it with Adobe Reader

----------


## albin33

Didnt find anything about it in the manual  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> Hello i wonder is there anyway i can keep wow tabbed down and still have the bot farming? Because right now when i have facebook up or something else than wow the mouse goes insane,so do i really need to have to watch my bot or is there anyway to change this?





> Read the manual. You have to enable memory writing at your own risk if u don't want the bot to steal ur mouse.


M8, have u read my reply? It answers your question exactly. You can find memory writing in general setting. Enable it at your own risk. 
ps: don't use mouse hook

----------


## Kermanen

Hey Jumperu and thanks for your dedication over this awesome bot.  :Smile: 

However my question is about mining profiles that includes totown -cordinations for sending mail when bags are full and repair.
I downloaded your collection of profiles, but as far as I checked them all, only two of them had totown -included, but they were grinding / herbing.

 :Frown:

----------


## sertyr22

Never used bots but there is a new start for everything

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Jumperu and thanks for your dedication over this awesome bot. 
> However my question is about mining profiles that includes totown -cordinations for sending mail when bags are full and repair.
> I downloaded your collection of profiles, but as far as I checked them all, only two of them had totown -included, but they were grinding / herbing.


I didn't get the question? you wanna know how u can add the path to town to a profile? 
If that is your question, u load the profile u already got, choose to town waypoins, record on, go from the path to the neareast town( on radar the waypoints for this are green), next to the mailbox ... save the profile and that is it
Tick in general settings "to town on full bags" (i don't tick repair cause in vas'jir for example the repair dude when you talk to him, you have to press browse his inventory, so the bot won't do that), 
after that go to mailing, enable it, write receiveing char name, and add everything u want the bot to mail.

As far as I know mailing works for flying engine, but not for grinding.

----------


## pheenixx

is it possible to grind with using mounts? if yes how?

----------


## Expulsion

> is it possible to grind with using mounts? if yes how?


When you open the bot on the left tab with all the options at the top where it says Engine: 
switch it from Flying to grinding
Just to clarify, grinding allows you to kill mobs *not* gather with a ground mount
LB does not support gathering with a ground mount.

----------


## pheenixx

somehow i couldnt figure out how to enable the mount when grinding. i checked the box and keybindings aready.

----------


## romb0t

@pheenixx
Did you also record your vertices using the "Ground Mount" type ? We only try to use the mount if the vertice type that we try to go to is of type "Ground Mount".

----------


## jumperu

Ground mount vertices are white, the normal ones are red  :Smile:  Even if u enable use ground mount in settings, bot won't use the mount if the profile is not made using a mount.

----------


## gijoes

I've checked the forums and read the manual. But it doesn't teach you how to get the fishing engine setup. When I choose engine, I can only see flying and grinding. Is there a link or manual that I can read about setting up the fishing engine? Thanks.

----------


## jumperu

You don't have the fishing engine in your engines folder. I uploaded it for you *here*.

----------


## gijoes

In lazybot evo, there is no engines folder. Or perhaps there is a different name?

----------


## jumperu

Make one!!  :Smile:

----------


## gijoes

Alrighty. It seems to have shown up. Could you also point me in the direction of fishing profiles? Btw, I repped you. Outstanding netizen!

----------


## jumperu

Well, the fishing profiles... I only got 2 of them, i never used so idk if they work. One is for mr. pinchy in outland, one is in twilight. I'm not the author, i don't remember where i got them, so i don't take credit for them FishingProfiles.7z
Fishing profiles are only for fishing in pools of fish. As far as i know(i'm not sure) you gotta have the spell Find Fish - Spell - World of Warcraft from Weather-Beaten Journal - Item - World of Warcraft so the bot can detect the pools.
If u wanna fish stationary, you just start the bot with fishing engine on.

----------


## gijoes

Thank you so much! You rock!

----------


## klamor

hey man, is there any way you could make a guide on how to make combat profiles to optimize dps?

----------


## wowjohndoe

no bot can maximize dps as well as a human can. the best you could do at the moment is to make a /castsequence macro and have it spam that macro until we have a guide handy, or you have figured out the intricacies of the bot. keep in mind the abilities you list from top to bottom making your combat rules and conditions is also the priority in which it is used.
so for when you gain procs you should have the ability wiith a buff check condition and set to use ability if you have proc as the 1st rule/conditions.

----------


## romb0t

If ever you need to change the priority, then you can edit the xml files directly as there is the priority tag in it. Note that you can put whatever number in it but as soon as you save your profile, it will reset to have a sequence from 1 but will leave the order of your choice.

----------


## rednaxela1894

may i just ask, how i change the wow 64 version to 32 bit?

----------


## lazyang

> may i just ask, how i change the wow 64 version to 32 bit?


it's in the wow start screen (updater), left corner: options/presettings for game

----------


## black_highwind

Is there a way to keep the bot from abandoning a descent to a resource nod? I'm making my own paths, and I'm making the paths up high above any and all obstacles, but during the descent the bot will abandon the descent and continue down the path (Having not even reached the ground yet and with nothing blocking the descent) often missing the nods that it could have reached.

Also, with the 'To Town' waypoints, do you make that as a separate waypoint list within the same profile? Or is it used as long as it's within the general reach of the normal waypoin path upon a loop?

----------


## jumperu

Make the path not so high above, the bot has a limit as to how far it descends. If the path has an obstacle, like tree or something, it will go around it. Also tick log debug, and watch what it says when it goes down then abandons the descend, it may be for another cause, like if u set "max enemy at node:0" or avoid combat, could be many reasons.

The "to town" route is the green dots connected to the main route, the bot will take that route only if the bags are full, not during the normal loop.

----------


## black_highwind

> Make the path not so high above, the bot has a limit as to how far it descends. If the path has an obstacle, like tree or something, it will go around it. Also tick log debug, and watch what it says when it goes down then abandons the descend, it may be for another cause, like if u set "max enemy at node:0" or avoid combat, could be many reasons.
> 
> The "to town" route is the green dots connected to the main route, the bot will take that route only if the bags are full, not during the normal loop.


Alright, so basically I'll need to make a 'To Town' waypoint where one of the normal waypoints are?

And as for the descending thing, the bot has the player flying upwards first when ever it sees a node, which adds to the amount it needs to descend, even if the bot's path is high above the ground.

----------


## jumperu

> Alright, so basically I'll need to make a 'To Town' waypoint where one of the normal waypoints are?


Yes, got on the path until u are near a city, profile settings, record "to town" waypoins, and record them until u get to the mailbox, should be green dots or path, cant remember but something with green  :Smile: 




> And as for the descending thing, the bot has the player flying upwards first when ever it sees a node, which adds to the amount it needs to descend, even if the bot's path is high above the ground.


As i said, when u make the profile do it close to the ground. The bot records altitude asweel, after it gathers it will return to the height it is in the profile. Try using a different profile made by some1 else, and see if there is any difference. Maybe the problem it's not in the way you are makin the paths, cause the bot should not be going up when it sees a mine, it should go instantly down to it.

----------


## pheenixx

for two days, my warrior is very unreliably botting, often just standing before the target, or walking in larger circlelike forms in the same spot, skipping targets or trying to mount but dismount instantly. i just specced arms instead but still using nearly same profile with very little skills (since not max lvl) what could be the matter?

----------


## jumperu

Ur behavior for warrior is prolly wrong. Read the first post, read the manual, tick log debug and watch what the bot says is wrong. Make sure the keybinds are set ok, don't use bar 1, or if u use it make sure that all spells are the same for each stance. Download the full bot that is linked in the first post, it has in it alot of behaviour, there are atleast 3 for warrs, i suggest the "nih's fury warr" one.

----------


## black_highwind

Alright, I remade my path much closer to the ground, so it's working better, but it's still going up high for the first node, then any other nodes it sees at the time it heads straight for them after going up for speed a bit. Would it help if I made a small video clip of what's going on to better help explain what's happening? I'll have the radar shown in it as well.

----------


## jumperu

yea sure make a quick vid. have u also tried a path made by some1 else and still it has the same behaviour? did u change the value of z-modifier in engine settingS?

----------


## gijoes

Ok, I've noticed my bot keeps saying on startup key interact target potentially bound incorrectly. Should be u. The problem is that it is on u. 

Then. When it starts running and kills a unit, he likes to run back and forth about 5-6x or more before he loots and skin. I don't understand why he is being dumb.

----------


## black_highwind

I looked at the z-modifyer and it was that. I was thinking the game was using Y as height, not Z. My problem is fixed now, thank you x.x

(Must remember the game uses Y as height from now on x.x)

----------


## jumperu

> I looked at the z-modifyer and it was that. I was thinking the game was using Y as height, not Z. My problem is fixed now, thank you x.x
> 
> (Must remember the game uses Y as height from now on x.x)


Your welcome, glad is fixed.




> Ok, I've noticed my bot keeps saying on startup key interact target potentially bound incorrectly. Should be u. The problem is that it is on u.


Don't worry about this, unless u are using some addon like bartender that is interfering with the bot.

Tick log debug and post what the log says here, im sure the cause for the bot's behavior will appear there.

----------


## romb0t

In case you see something wrong, you could provide the logfile.txt, found in logs directory, just after you have encountered your behavior. This file will have all the debug information in it (the one that you see in the bot itself when checking the Log debug).

Note that at each restart, it is renamed to OldLogFile.txt (and the previous OldLogFile.txt is deleted).

----------


## gijoes

Ok. It stopped doing that u issue and now no problems show up on the debug. However, it still doesn't explain why the bot will on some units loot immediately while for others it will literally run back and forth about 5-6x or more. Only then will it decide to loot. Or sometimes it prefers to do that and not loot and just go pull the other units around.

----------


## gijoes

Here is what happens when it does that and decides not to loot


6:28:48 PM] Approach: X, Y, Z = [-13966.56, 38.92234, 14.8307] failed

----------


## gijoes

Sorry I have so many issues I'm noticing. Another problem is when he engages one unit and the other gets pulled due to aggro area. He will attack the one that pulled and once it dies he just stops while my pig fights the other unit. He then waits about 10+ seconds before deciding to engage in combat. Is there a way up his ability to use his combat engine?

----------


## romb0t

@Gijoes
- For the looting issue, I do not know what happened but from the log it did not find a way to go the corpse or the bot think that it is at this location but he cannot find it.
- For your combat issue, I would say that there is something wrong in your combat profile.

But as I said, could you post the logfile.txt when you see weird things happened ?

----------


## gijoes

Ok. So its weird, but this happens only on certain profiles. The included lazybot profile for western plaguelands works fine. However, using cape of strangle thats included and this one
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...es-vender.html ([LAZY-BOT] [NEW!] Grinding Profiles - With Vender!) is causing problems.

What I have noticed is that the bot will do either of 2 things using the cape or the eastern plageland one: It will run back and forth like a retard 5-6x or more and then attempt to loot or go to loot it but stand there for at least 3-5 seconds before looting. And when he loots, he takes another 5-10 seconds before he decides to skin. I don't understand why some maps like the western plageland one works fine, but not for others. Also, combat is the same thing for the other 2. I haven't tried others yet because I'm still in the process of testing and debugging this crap. I don't understand why the bot will just stand there for about 10 seconds while the pig is fighting to protect him. After a while, then he notices: "hey, maybe I should help the pig and then attack" It's maddening because I'm trying everything to solve these issues. 

I want to post the logfile, but it wont let me. There's only a video and image section that asks you to link it.

----------


## gijoes

Never mind, I just realized you can't directly upload a file, so i made my own mediafile link. 

LogFile.txt

----------


## nab23

Hi, is there any way to make lazybot grinding profiles go to town to repair/vendor? or use flying mount to move to the destination. also what does "train" function do?

----------


## ricenreefer

On a different thread you mentioned that mailing was broken, but you mention that it is working now for flying profiles?
I have waypoint / vendor set up in the profile as well as a protected items list. Having 2 issues though:
1) When bags are full, it will go to the mailbox, open it and create a mail with my recipient's name, proceed to tab through all my items in the inventory without sending anything. 
2) Vendor grey seems to work fine, however when i try to vendor common items, it still vendors things on my protected list such as twilight jasmine. 
I have all addons turned off
Is there a solution to these problems i am having? The profiles i made are getting somewhere between 80-100 nodes per hour. Having the automail function would be huge.

----------


## jumperu

> Never mind, I just realized you can't directly upload a file, so i made my own mediafile link. 
> LogFile.txt


Ok, first take a look at your hunter behavior. It seems to spam arcane shot and kill command alot, so check the rules for those spells. If u cant solve them i suggest choosing overclocked bm hunter behavior or hunter 68-80-disengage one, i tested those and they work fine. Make sure the combat distance in the behavior is more than 30 and "send pet on attack" is on. 
Also for the delay in looting/skinning, u can try to untick in engine settings "wait for loot". Got no other ideas atm so hope these work.
And remember, if ur pet kills a mob, without your char hitting it, you won't be able to loot, so put pet on defensive or something, so the mob attacks you first, it's kinda hard botting with a huntard  :Big Grin: 




> Hi, is there any way to make lazybot grinding profiles go to town to repair/vendor? or use flying mount to move to the destination. also what does "train" function do?


Yes, u can go on the current path of the bot, profile settings, choose to town waypoins, record on, then go to town, the recorded dots should be red, and don't add any spots on this route.
No, the bot won't use flying mount to move to town or to another spot if the engine selected is grinding. Only normal mounts (u can use any mount but it won't fly)  :Smile: .
Idk what train function does, i can only guess that it was implemented before arutha stopped working on the bot, to help others that wanted to make a plugin that would auto-change the profiles from 1 to 85, so the bot would learn new spells as he levels. But, as i said, i'm only guessing here.




> On a different thread you mentioned that mailing was broken, but you mention that it is working now for flying profiles?
> I have waypoint / vendor set up in the profile as well as a protected items list. Having 2 issues though:
> 1) When bags are full, it will go to the mailbox, open it and create a mail with my recipient's name, proceed to tab through all my items in the inventory without sending anything. 
> 2) Vendor grey seems to work fine, however when i try to vendor common items, it still vendors things on my protected list such as twilight jasmine. 
> I have all addons turned off
> Is there a solution to these problems i am having? The profiles i made are getting somewhere between 80-100 nodes per hour. Having the automail function would be huge.


1. Yea, my bad, it was working ok before too, only for flying profiles. I'm using it currently and it works fine. The wrong thing here could only be your language. The name of the ores/herbs u want to mail have to be exactly like those in-game or it won't find them.
2. I suggest in vendor settings, only tick to town on full bags and repair. Don't add herbs/ore to protected list, bot won't sell them if "sell common" isn't ticked. Get addon, Scrap, u can add to it whatever item you want, the next time you/bot open any vendor it will sell what u have added to it's list.

----------


## lazyang

> Ok. So its weird, but this happens only on certain profiles. The included lazybot profile for western plaguelands works fine. However, using cape of strangle thats included and this one
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...es-vender.html ([LAZY-BOT] [NEW!] Grinding Profiles - With Vender!) is causing problems.
> 
> What I have noticed is that the bot will do either of 2 things using the cape or the eastern plageland one: It will run back and forth like a retard 5-6x or more and then attempt to loot or go to loot it but stand there for at least 3-5 seconds before looting. And when he loots, he takes another 5-10 seconds before he decides to skin. I don't understand why some maps like the western plageland one works fine, but not for others. Also, combat is the same thing for the other 2. I haven't tried others yet because I'm still in the process of testing and debugging this crap. I don't understand why the bot will just stand there for about 10 seconds while the pig is fighting to protect him. After a while, then he notices: "hey, maybe I should help the pig and then attack" It's maddening because I'm trying everything to solve these issues. 
> 
> I want to post the logfile, but it wont let me. There's only a video and image section that asks you to link it.


there's no need to post something, he don't loots because he's realising that he's infight but there's nothing what attacks him so he's just waiting what happens  :Big Grin:  ..happens usually when a pet has the aggro

----------


## gianlucasantino

Have you ever ban took some time, so it's easy to take the lazy blizz bot or not have a problem using the lazy bot

----------


## jumperu

Please use *English* when posting here, what you said doesn't make sense.

----------


## Romulis2000

Am i suppose to take any files or folders from the last known working lazybot before it went offline and copy it into this new working version..things like FOLDERS : flying profiles rotations engines behaviours classes..collect..cause i tried to run this new Lazybot without and it wouldnt work..so i copied some folders from the old one and its working..but the combat doesnt work like the old one did..and it tends to skip nodes for no apparent reason.

Id like to see this run like it did before Athura stop working on it, if possible. Id like to be able to use my old gathering profiles and combat engines and all that..if this is still possible let me know how.

----------


## romb0t

@Romulis2000
It should work as it used to before Athura stopped working on it as what has been done is a compilation of the sources that he has provided with the new memory offsets for 4.3.3.
But without any log or more detail description of the issues you are facing, we won't be able to help.

For skipping the nodes, did you try to read the first post from this thread ? Look at the XML files in the collect folder and edit the one for your language to ensure that you have 1 line per type.

What do you mean by: "but the combat doesnt work like the old one did" ? Need more details and if possible the combat profile that you are using.

----------


## jebus2002

Hi there i used Lazy bot ages ago now like 2 years, found out about it all going down and that when i started WOW up again today. I re-downloaded it and i am completely lost on how to use as it just says 
Not in game
Please enter world
Any help or a video is much appreciated

----------


## jumperu

Read the first post, read the manual, get the last version.

----------


## Romulis2000

> Hi there i used Lazy bot ages ago now like 2 years, found out about it all going down and that when i started WOW up again today. I re-downloaded it and i am completely lost on how to use as it just says 
> Not in game
> Please enter world
> Any help or a video is much appreciated



Are you effin kidding me.. did you bother reading anything in this thread..cause if you didn't you don't deserve help..i hate really lazy ppl

----------


## Mafixer

Hello could any1 explain me why it seems to me that when i load profiles i looks like they dont exist( because i see empty profiles graph and sub profiles..) i get this error: 
17:04:58] Bot started
[17:04:58] [Engine]Initializing
[17:04:58] [Engine]Started bot thread
[17:04:58] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles

And tons of error lines before that, i cant run any profiles..
I have latest version of lazybot and .net could any1 help me?

----------


## romb0t

@Mafixer
The tons of error could help as it could explain the issue you have in reading the profile.xml. Could you copy/paste some of them that you could find in the logfile.txt in the logs directory ?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello could any1 explain me why it seems to me that when i load profiles i looks like they dont exist( because i see empty profiles graph and sub profiles..) i get this error: 
> 17:04:58] Bot started
> [17:04:58] [Engine]Initializing
> [17:04:58] [Engine]Started bot thread
> [17:04:58] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
> 
> And tons of error lines before that, i cant run any profiles..
> I have latest version of lazybot and .net could any1 help me?


Yea, check at profile settings, subprofile - level and mob....put 1 -99

----------


## Mafixer

Ok i found this that i cant load a profiles just grinding ones flying works but for grinding it doesnt work, after i pres load and chose profile nothing happens just empty graph, sub profiles... I get no error just no reaction when i chose to load profiles.

----------


## jumperu

well if u wanna grind then choose grinding engine then load a grinding profile. Same for flying, first choose the flying gathering engine. The grinding engine profiles are made of 2 files (the old ones don't work), and the flying ones are 1 file, so they didn't change and are working no matter how old.

----------


## Thiler

Hi i am looking for behavior for lock. Can somebody help me make it or have somebody it? thanks you

----------


## jumperu

I think i'll soon make a macro with "/READ THE FIRST POST" , there is a link there to download them, it contains behaviors for all classes.




> Here is a collection of Behaviors that i managed to gather in time, it has all the classes.(half of them are from darkadder88 bot wich is linked above)

----------


## lama2p0

> I think i'll soon make a macro with "/READ THE FIRST POST" , there is a link there to download them, it contains behaviors for all classes.


Some people should just be exiled from civilization =P

----------


## Testin

Is there a way to make LB "understand" combo points? I seem to have troubles on my rogue when it comes to use conditions and skills that involve Combo Points

----------


## romb0t

@Testin
Is it possible that you elaborate your point?
What does not work as intended and how did you write your rule/conditions to test the Combopoints functions?

----------


## Testin

I have tried every single possible Rule/Condition combination to do Eviscerate/Recuperate(over 0, less or equal to 1, over 1, less than 5, exactly 5, exactly 4) but the program just seem to "refuses" to do it. Same thing applies to poison, it keeps trying to overwrite my existing poisons, even though i have a condition to check if there are no temporary enchants

----------


## romb0t

@Testin
Then I will have to test it...
Could you provide me with your rogue profile ?

----------


## Testin

Im using the Prentiss Combat Rogue 4.1.0 i found in this forum (I have also tried the Subtetly 4.2 profile that is availabe in this forum, with similar combo points and poison application issues). If you have any working rogue profiles romb0t id be very happy to take and use them.

----------


## nitesslayer

here ya go combat rog i do have a clicky in the buff part that want work for you but it will still run

----------


## dawawe

> I have tried every single possible Rule/Condition combination to do Eviscerate/Recuperate(over 0, less or equal to 1, over 1, less than 5, exactly 5, exactly 4) but the program just seem to "refuses" to do it. Same thing applies to poison, it keeps trying to overwrite my existing poisons, even though i have a condition to check if there are no temporary enchants


i had the same problem posted in like page 2 of this topic. Nobody really helped, never got it to work. i just made my own profile and set HP conditions instead of combo points. Like recup if i was less then 80% and didnt have the buff. or evis if the target was less than 35%

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, dawawe
Won't be able to test before tomorrow at this stage

@nitesslayer
Will see with your profile bubt I have created a dummy one just to test the poison and the combo points.

----------


## nitesslayer

Ok I read every post.To make sure this has not come up already. And do not be leave I see anything. So here is what going on. I load lazy bot attach my toon. then pick Grinding Engine I get this. If anyone could give me a hint on whats not on target be uber cool thank you peeps.



```

[8:29:08 AM] [ECompiler] Loaded: Diggy
[8:29:08 AM] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
[8:29:08 AM] Could not load a valid grinding profile
[8:29:08 AM] Visit www.mmo-lazybot.com for support.
[8:29:08 AM] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[8:29:08 AM] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[8:29:08 AM] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
[8:29:08 AM] Attached
 Message: Font 'Verdana' does not support style 'Regular'.
Inner exception: 
Source: System.Drawing
Stack trace:    at System.Drawing.Font.CreateNativeFont()
   at System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(FontFamily family, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   at System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   at System.Drawing.Font..ctor(String familyName, Single emSize)
   at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.PathControl.MapControlLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\PathControl.cs:line 193
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void CreateNativeFont()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


```

----------


## jumperu

as far as i can tell, it's a windows problem, possible answer here Font 'Tahoma' does not support style 'Regular - Microsoft Answers

I suggest delete the font that is causing the error, or install it again, wichever works.

----------


## nitesslayer

Ok I did what you suggested and it still doing it. I tried to run it on my laptop and i get the same this. I am not sure but am i running a 32bit version because both my pc are win7 64 bit.

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, dawawe
I have tested the combo point condition and it works well...

What I have done is to create a test profile with:
- In the Combat tab:
Create a rule: less than 4, hit the key 2,1 (corresponding to Sinister Strike)
Create a rule: equal to 4, hit the key 2,2 (corresponding to Revealing Strike)
Create a rule: more than 4, hit the key 2,4 (corresponding to Eviscerate)
- In the Buff tab:
Create a rule: No poison, hit 2,5 (corresponding to a macro applying a poison to my MH)

I then went to the Training Dummy and hit the Start attack Training Dummy button in the debug tab
=> I can see the 4 sinister strike then the revealing strike and the Eviscerate....

Then when I hit the Stop attack Training Dummy button, I can see the poison being applied.

I reapeat the steps and I don't see the poison being applied again.

----------


## Testin

@romb0t 
it still does not work for me, i didnt test it via debug on a dummy, but rather watched combat engine while grinding ores

@nitesslayer 
i get the following message everytime i get in combat using your profile; 

Error checking buff: System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.StringToNumber(String str, NumberStyles options, NumberBuffer& number, NumberFormatInfo info, Boolean parseDecimal)
at System.Number.ParseInt32(String s, NumberStyles style, NumberFormatInfo info)
at LazyEvo.PVEBehavior.Behavior.Conditions.BuffCondition.HasBuffId(PUnit target, String buffIds) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\PVEBehavior\Behavior\Conditions\BuffCondition.cs:line 327

----------


## romb0t

@Testin,
Could then you share your profile even in PM if you don't want to have it public ?

----------


## Testin

Ill upload it here (this is the "untouched" version that was not working before or after the changes)

----------


## dawawe

> @Testin, dawawe
> I have tested the combo point condition and it works well...
> 
> What I have done is to create a test profile with:
> - In the Combat tab:
> Create a rule: less than 4, hit the key 2,1 (corresponding to Sinister Strike)
> Create a rule: equal to 4, hit the key 2,2 (corresponding to Revealing Strike)
> Create a rule: more than 4, hit the key 2,4 (corresponding to Eviscerate)
> - In the Buff tab:
> ...


I tried it using the same profile as testin. I have the combo point problem not the poisons. this is what i get when attacking a target dummy.


```
[9:27:09 AM] Started combat engine
[9:27:09 AM] Pulling: Training Dummy 17379591309362226749
[9:27:09 AM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[9:27:09 AM] SendKey: Sprint Bar: 6 Key: 7
[9:27:11 AM] Pull result: Success
[9:27:11 AM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[9:27:11 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:13 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:15 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:17 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:19 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:21 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:23 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:25 AM] SendKey: Killing Spree Bar: 1 Key: 5
[9:27:27 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:29 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:31 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:33 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:35 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:37 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:39 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:41 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:43 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:46 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:48 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:50 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:27:52 AM] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
```

I have also tried this profile i get the same results. This was the one recommended in my 1st post.Simple Subtlety Rogue (4.2) by Fender.xmlSimple Subtlety Rogue (4.2) by Fender.xml


```
[9:35:05 AM] Pulling: Training Dummy 17379591309362226749
[9:35:05 AM] SendKey: Premeditation Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:35:07 AM] SendKey: Shadowstep Bar: 6 Key: 5
[9:35:08 AM] Pull result: Success
[9:35:08 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:09 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:10 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:11 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:12 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:14 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:17 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:18 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:23 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:24 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:27 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:29 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:31 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:33 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:35 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:39 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:40 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:43 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:45 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
[9:35:47 AM] SendKey: Hemorrhage Bar: 1 Key: 3
```

----------


## jumperu

Check this:




> I reccomend at classes with 2 bars (warriors - 3bars one for each stance, droods, rogues), not to use the 1st bar, cause it will change and the bot only remembers 1 bar *(or you can put the same spells on both bars like.... unstealthed rogue bar 1 key 1 - Sinister strike, stealthed rogue bar 1 key 1 - sinister strike - that will work)*
> Put your spells on bar 1-6 key 1-9 (not 10,11,12)

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, Dawawe
I have tested the profile from Testin. What I have done is looked at each rules to ensure that the keys are correctly set-up (at least for the eat and poisons) and so I save the profile with my changes.
Then I went to a training dummy and do a test, Here the output:

[16:02:53] Started combat engine
[16:02:53] Pulling: Mannequin d'entraînement 17379591309362204853
[16:02:53] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[16:02:53] Pull result: Success
[16:02:53] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[16:02:53] SendKey: Killing Spree Bar: 6 Key: 5
[16:02:58] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:02] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:04] SendKey: Slice and Dice Bar: 1 Key: 2
[16:03:08] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:11] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:15] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:19] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:23] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[16:03:27] SendKey: Rupture Bar: 1 Key: 5
[16:03:28] SendKey: Slice and Dice Bar: 1 Key: 2
[16:03:32] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:36] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:40] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:43] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:47] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:51] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[16:03:53] SendKey: Slice and Dice Bar: 1 Key: 2
[16:03:57] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1

As you can see the Slice and Dice, Rupture are correctly applied meaning that the combo is working.

Note that I did not start the combat in stealth mode.

From this, I cannot give you more help without being able to reproduce.

----------


## dawawe

> Check this:


tried this. also didnt fix it. on another note they arent working a druids either. just gonna say its something wrong with our clients or something. Im going to redownload the bot and try again

----------


## nitesslayer

I ended up updating my Net Framework and it working now ty for help =)

----------


## Testin

I have tried what jumperu suggested and had the same results, i managed to get my poisons working, but not combo points on recuperate/eviscerate (even re-installed the bot)

romb0t, is it possible for you to post the profile with the changes you made that worked with evisc/recuperate so i can test it and see if it works?

----------


## romb0t

@Testin
Sure, here is your profile that I have changed: Attachment 6770

----------


## kingdeking

Hello guys,

I am looking for an older version of LazyBot. I am running WoW on v 4.03. Does anyone have an older version that fits?

----------


## dawawe

> @Testin
> Sure, here is your profile that I have changed: Attachment 6770


this still didnt work for me. Neither did redownloading the bot. or updating my .NET Framework. My fix is to not bot on things the use combo points.

Combat Rogue.xml this is the very rough profile i used to lvl my rogue with.

I know combo points worked on my old computer i might plug it back in an try it out.

----------


## romb0t

@Dawawe
Hum, some negative points in your profile:
1- There is no finisher that uses the combo points => the target has 5 combo points on it and so bot continues to cast Revealing Strike as you have a rule saying that if Combo points are greater than 2 then use Revealing Strike.
2- Why don't you use a bar number in your send key ?

So here is the output of the combat on a dummy which show that Combo points are working:
[08:20:16] Started combat engine
[08:20:16] Pulling: Mannequin d'entraînement 17379591309362204853
[08:20:16] SendKey: Cheap Shot Bar: 1 Key: 8
[08:20:18] Pull result: Success
[08:20:18] SendKey: Sinister Strike Bar: 1 Key: 3
[08:20:20] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2
[08:20:21] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2
[08:20:23] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2
[08:20:25] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2
[08:20:26] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2
[08:20:28] SendKey: Revealing Strike Bar: 2 Key: 2

Also this time I have started in stealth mode and as explained by Jumperu, if it finds a spell on the stealth bar, it will try to use it even after unstealthed for example in my case:
In Stealth mode: Sinister Strike is on Bar: 1 Key: 3
In Unstealthed mode: Sinister Strike is on Bar: 1 Key: 1
But as you can see see it has remembered that Sinister Strike was on Bar: 1 Key: 3 and will use it !
So ensure that in Stealth mode and Unstealth mode, the fight spells are in the same container.

----------


## Testin

I never used stealth to either start mining or fighting in stealth (mainly using rogue profile for fly gathering)

And yes, the updated profile does not work for me either. What Dawawe said about old computer made me realize that i might have to run LB in dx9, cause so far ive been using 32bit dx11. I will try that when i get home and report

----------


## romb0t

@Testin
We are not impacted by DX9 or 11 as we do not inject using the endscene. We only read memory.

----------


## dawawe

> @Dawawe
> Hum, some negative points in your profile:
> 1- There is no finisher that uses the combo points => the target has 5 combo points on it and so bot continues to cast Revealing Strike as you have a rule saying that if Combo points are greater than 2 then use Revealing Strike.
> 2- Why don't you use a bar number in your send key ?
> 
> So here is the output of the combat on a dummy which show that Combo points are working:
> [08:20:16] Started combat engine
> [08:20:16] Pulling: Mannequin d'entraînement 17379591309362204853
> [08:20:16] SendKey: Cheap Shot Bar: 1 Key: 8
> ...


-_- why would i have a condition to use a finisher at 5 combo points if the whole reason for me posting here is that its not tracking combo points? I didnt bother taking the RvS condition out because it wasnt working anyways. so it uses SS until the target is less than 35% regardless of combo points.

as for not using a bar # for my send key its because i have shift+1 as a keybind. if i put bar one it would spam shift+1 over and over unless i moved the attack.

i dont have the problem with stealth/nostealth since i dont have SS on my stealth bar and cheapshot it also in the same place as SS

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, Dawawe
Sorry to not be able to help further but I cannot see what is happening if I cannot reproduce.

I will try with the original code and new offsets to see if I can reproduce as my LB is a bit customized.

Just for my information, how did oyu get your bot (following the steps in the first post of this thread, any other way)?

----------


## dawawe

> @Testin, Dawawe
> Sorry to not be able to help further but I cannot see what is happening if I cannot reproduce.
> 
> I will try with the original code and new offsets to see if I can reproduce as my LB is a bit customized.
> 
> Just for my information, how did oyu get your bot (following the steps in the first post of this thread, any other way)?


i got it from this post. after the old bot got snipped.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

Hi everyone, I am new to the Bot world, but I am not a total noob. I was trying to level a rogue with LazyBot and using Prentis combat rogue profile linked here, but as dawawe and some others have pointed out in this thread, it seems that the bot does not recognize combo points on the target as it ignores rules that use combo points. For example, that profile goes like this (more or less):
- Sinister strike if combo points are less than 4
- if combo point == 4 then revealing strike
- ...
whilst all the bot does is spamming SS. I can point out other examples (such as Recuperate, which has a (CP > 0 && Health < 80%) condition, yet, it is never used), but I think this is enough to see that if the bot continue to use SS even if there are more than 4 combo points on the target, there must be something that's not working. At the moment I am on my laptop, when I get back home I can give more infos, such as debug log and precise rules (although you can see by yourself as the behavior I use is linked here).

I just wanted to help pointing out the problem, so it ca be fixed, since the bot is awesome and I get this occasion to thank all the people who have worked on it and thank you all guys for the support.

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, Dawawe & RaekwonTheChef
I can reproduce the behavior after retreiving the LB 4.3.2 and apply the Jumpery 4.3.3 patch.
It seems that something is wrong with the detection of the combo points.
I will try to see with Jumperu if I can help to fix his version.

Get posted  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> @Testin, Dawawe & RaekwonTheChef
> I can reproduce the behavior after retreiving the LB 4.3.2 and apply the Jumpery 4.3.3 patch.
> It seems that something is wrong with the detection of the combo points.
> I will try to see with Jumperu if I can help to fix his version.
> 
> Get posted


Ok guys, i compiled lb with the new settings romb0t gave me. Please test it so i know it works and i can change the first post to include these too. Only test this if u have rogue combo points problems, this should hopefully fix them. Copy the files from the archive over those in the main lb folder you have.

Release2

----------


## Testin

gonna try it and keep you posted. Thanks for what you have done so far

----------


## wowjohndoe

question is if any of you experiencing this combo point problem are using a bar mod addon like bartender.
if so that would be causing your issues. when using bartender you have to set bartender to be able to scroll through all bars. else bar 1 never changes. and your bar 2 in bartender is not the same as blizzards bar 2 as for where it locates to press/click. so etheir enable bartender to scroll through all bars on its bar 1 settings. or remove bar addon while botting. otherwise its something so minor in your rules/conditions that you are overlooking it. remember also priority of spell use goes in order that you create them as well. so if sinister strike is your 1st rule/condition. it will use it if it meets the energy needed before doing a finisher. try setting your finishers 1st in the combat behavior then adding the combo point generator last with the energy condition requirement.

----------


## dawawe

> question is if any of you experiencing this combo point problem are using a bar mod addon like bartender.
> if so that would be causing your issues. when using bartender you have to set bartender to be able to scroll through all bars. else bar 1 never changes. and your bar 2 in bartender is not the same as blizzards bar 2 as for where it locates to press/click. so etheir enable bartender to scroll through all bars on its bar 1 settings. or remove bar addon while botting. otherwise its something so minor in your rules/conditions that you are overlooking it. remember also priority of spell use goes in order that you create them as well. so if sinister strike is your 1st rule/condition. it will use it if it meets the energy needed before doing a finisher. try setting your finishers 1st in the combat behavior then adding the combo point generator last with the energy condition requirement.


i use the default bars. and its clearly not the conditions because the same profile is working fine for others. Combo points worked fine on my old computer when i lvled my 1st rogue but that was well over a year ago with the original lazybot

----------


## romb0t

@dawawe
Did you try the new stuff provided by Jumperu one page before ?

----------


## dawawe

> Ok guys, i compiled lb with the new settings romb0t gave me. Please test it so i know it works and i can change the first post to include these too. Only test this if u have rogue combo points problems, this should hopefully fix them. Copy the files from the archive over those in the main lb folder you have.
> 
> Release2



This works when i copy it to a new folder but when i replace all my old lazybot stuff it doesnt. Now im lookin into that

----------


## Testin

Same with Dawawe, it works great when i unzip Release2.7 on a blank folder, so ill just stick to that for now i guess ;p

Thanks alot Jumperu, and ofc romb0t for all the assistance

----------


## dawawe

> Same with Dawawe, it works great when i unzip Release2.7 on a blank folder, so ill just stick to that for now i guess ;p
> 
> Thanks alot Jumperu, and ofc romb0t for all the assistance


i dont know why this worked. I created a Combo points test profile for both. it just uses SS(4) RvS(5) and evis. it worked in both. then i figured it was the profile and for some reason after i molested it a little bit it works for me.

Prentiss Combat Rogue 4.1.0.xml slightly molested and working for me. I took out most of the (insert race here) only conditions and left just Belf since thats what mine is. havent fully tested it but so far is uses SS>RvS>Evis still no recup or SnD.

edit: Derp SnD macro doesnt count as it being on my bars.

editedit: tryin sub profiles update in a few

editeditedit: Sub rogue by fender works w/o molestation. also if u use my molested combat rogue one i changed the Global cooldown to 1700 for testing purposes. Default was 1000.

more edits: My changes to the prentis behavior were removing the "check for (buff)" conditions and most of the "ticker" conditions if this helps any

----------


## romb0t

@Testin, Dawawe
It is not to push you but as always, our work can need some rep  :Smile: 

Especially knowing that 4.3.4 will get out sometime and we will need to work on it in order for LB to continue its job  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Happy that everything is working for now.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

> Ok guys, i compiled lb with the new settings romb0t gave me. Please test it so i know it works and i can change the first post to include these too. Only test this if u have rogue combo points problems, this should hopefully fix them. Copy the files from the archive over those in the main lb folder you have.
> 
> Release2


HELL YEAH! It works, clean as the whistle! Thanks man, you made my day!  :Wink: 

Really appreciate your work

----------


## dawawe

> @Testin, Dawawe
> It is not to push you but as always, our work can need some rep 
> 
> Especially knowing that 4.3.4 will get out sometime and we will need to work on it in order for LB to continue its job 
> 
> Happy that everything is working for now.



I +rep u guys. scratch fixed my new problem

----------


## jumperu

Your welcome m8.
I also want to share one of my own made profiles, pet/leather farming.
Pet is this 1: Tiny Emerald Whelpling - Item - World of Warcraft , sells for around 10k on my ah, drop is very low, as wowhead reports 0.09% drop chance.
Drops from this mob (also showing the location of profile): Noxious Whelp - NPC - World of Warcraft , so the path focuses abit on them, but will also kill some dragonkins/owls/stag for leather.
Profile has a vendor path, so when bags are full it will go and sell/repair. Also has a ghost path.
Bags will fill up only with goodies after ~12hr, and will make 3-4 trips to the vendor in this time.
Average drops for 6hr of botting are:
15-20 st Heavy Leather
7-9 st Thick Leather
4-5 st Medium Leather
10-15 green items lvl 31-39
and hopefully the pet we are looking for, i got one after 2hr, another after 20hr, 3rd after 5hr...so i'm rounding the average drop of 1 pet between 6 and 10hr of straight botting, depending of how lucky you are.
The profile is pretty tweaked so it shouldn't stuck, mobs are lvl 32-38, so it can be used for leveling, it is in a very remote area so *i strongly suggest that u tick "logout on follow: 0mins"*, i rarely see some1 in the area, but ppl are pretty suspicious when they notice anyone alone in the middle of nowhere  :Smile: , so it's better to be safe.

pet farm.7z

----------


## madden92

I am getting "Skill to low
] Resetting red message" error . Any idea what causes it? 
Both my mining and herbalism are 525

----------


## jumperu

If u manually try to herb/mine do u get the same message? Disable all addons, maybe they are interfering.

----------


## Expulsion

Just came to update lb, glad to see this is still going, great work!

----------


## madden92

> If u manually try to herb/mine do u get the same message? Disable all addons, maybe they are interfering.


All my addons are disabled. I get that message in Lazybot.If I do it manually I can gather them.
I also like to thank you all for the bot and for helping us!
But how can I gather it manually with the bot on without him enterfiering with my actions?
I would also like to add that i've been using it for 3 week I think and this error is only happening for 2 days now.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

> Your welcome ...
> ...
> *Profile has a vendor path*, so when bags are full it will go and sell/repair. *Also has a ghost path*....
> 
> The profile is pretty tweaked so it shouldn't stuck ...


Dude, thanks again for the awesome work, sorry to bother you, but I'm kinda learning to walk with my own legs, I would like to ask you how to add vendor paths and ghosts paths. I would like for example to take and existing profile and add them (got a good one but it stucks when it dies since on the direct path from cemetery to the corpse there's a big ass rock), then, when I'll be confident enough, build my own one day... If you have something to read about, or just PM me, not to spam on this thread...

thanks in advance and of course +rep  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> All my addons are disabled. I get that message in Lazybot.If I do it manually I can gather them.
> I also like to thank you all for the bot and for helping us!
> But how can I gather it manually with the bot on without him enterfiering with my actions?
> I would also like to add that i've been using it for 3 week I think and this error is only happening for 2 days now.


I'm guessing you are playing on US realm, cause i saw some reports in the memory editing forums that a small patch(12mb) was pushed on live us realms, and lb users reported bot didn't work anymore. I'll take a look in that forum again, maybe some1 posted the new offsets, if i have then i can compile a different version that works for US users. I can't see another reason why it wouldn't work.




> Dude, thanks again for the awesome work, sorry to bother you, but I'm kinda learning to walk with my own legs, I would like to ask you how to add vendor paths and ghosts paths. I would like for example to take and existing profile and add them (got a good one but it stucks when it dies since on the direct path from cemetery to the corpse there's a big ass rock), then, when I'll be confident enough, build my own one day... If you have something to read about, or just PM me, not to spam on this thread...
> 
> thanks in advance and of course +rep


There is a manual in the first post, it has a tutorial in it for makin profiles. I also answered a few pages back to the same quesion on how to add a vendor path, please use the forum search function.

----------


## romb0t

Jumperu, if you can put your hand on the wow.exe that has been modified on 08-Mar, then I could have a look at it.

----------


## jumperu

I'm on eu realms same as you, if some1 who's on US around here could upload if, maybe u can compare the 2 and see if it's anything changed.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

> There is a manual in the first post, it has a tutorial in it for makin profiles. I also answered a few pages back to the same quesion on how to add a vendor path, please use the forum search function.


I am sorry but I had a hard time downloading the file, when i tred, it downloaded a useless xml file, so it was hard for me to read it accurately. Tryed today and it worked, read accurately and found the answers! :P

thanks

----------


## paintpauller

Hey Jumperu great to see that u picked up after the disappearance of the other thread on LB. 2 questions is there any way i could get my hands on ur source code with the offsets that u used, that would b a great help. I also just recently made a alt acc to start to farm in prep for MoP and was wondering whats the safest way to transfer the gold and farmed items to my main acc, i know that there's never a 100% safe way but just wondering what u thought would b the safest way to do that. 

Thanks for all the hard work and keep it up!!

----------


## jumperu

i'll pm you with the link on where to get it since i cannot upload it, 129mb

I don't have a safe way to transfer good from my bots to my main acc, i just mail them, got 5 bots mailing all they have to main acc, sometimes i also cod, but rarely. So far so good.

----------


## grandegato

Quick question, I havent used any bot since glider and it seems like Lazybot is the way to go. However i'm looking through the provided profiles and it seems like this bot is more geared to gather then to level. 

Am I missing something? All I really want to do is to level from 80 to 85 on two toons, however I dont see any profiles for those levels and dont want to make them if this isnt what the bot is made for.

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

Bot is very good in both leveling and gathering. Ppl mostly use it for flying gathering so that's why there are many profiles of that kind. 
You have a link to a manual in the first post, it explains there how to make your own profiles, a fact that is advised to do instead of using public ones. Just got to the appropriate zone for your level, as remote as possible, hit new profiles and record ur path adding spots where the bot can find npc's.
Also please read the advices in the first post, and if u need more help we are here.

----------


## aeonz

Quick question and not sure why this happening.. I'm working on a Grinding Profile atm and when I mark a spot for a certain mob say there's like 10 spots and I have a path as well, why does it keep trying to go to a spot that turn from green to yellow. Isn't it suppose to kill that mob and keep on following the path i give it? I didn't do this before :/ I know that when putting down a spot that's where the mob is but its picking random spots to go to when I'm no where near that spot yet... If the spot is somewhat off course even if the mob is dead it'll go to that spot run back to the path and go the opposite way it was coming from. What I'm saying is that its going off course to get to that spot when it hasn't finished the spots I've given it. Sometimes passes other spots for no reason when that mob is still alive..

----------


## jumperu

In the profile settings, tick "follow spots in order", then it will follow them accordingly. The spots tell the bot where the mobs are, so place them on/near the path, making sure there are no obstacles blocking the way. 



> spot that turn from green to yellow.


 green is the normal spot color, yellow is the spot that the bot will go next.



> Sometimes passes other spots for no reason when that mob is still alive..





> Isn't it suppose to kill that mob and keep on following the path i give it?


 so if u don't tick "follow spots in order" it will choose a random spot to go to, probably the closest. If he passes a mob that is near the bot, then you haven't added it to the factions. It will however, do so from time to time, it's a bit of a bug if u will, it will ignore a mob that is added to factions and it's in his way, idk why, for me it happens mostly when i minimize/maximize wow window or other programs that are above like a movie (using wow in background mode), so it ignores that mob and move on even if the mob is attacking him, or it will divert from the path going in to the wild  :Smile: . 

hope it helps...

----------


## aeonz

nvm lol i totally did it wrong :P ty though does help lol

----------


## grandegato

The guides provided were amazing, now grinding at 500k and hour on my ench shaman.

One question is about having the game run completely in the background. It attacks fine with the window not in focus however sometimes it goes to look and it has to scan with the cursor. If the window isnt in focus it obviously wont work. How can i fix this or prevent it?

----------


## jumperu

Disable Mouse Hook, as reported earlier in the thread and in the first post, there has been alot of bans lately from that.
If you don't wan't the bot to steal your mouse, enable memory writing, when you enable it, as the window that appear says, AT YOUR OWN risk. The bot is 100% passive if u don't enable memory writing or mouse hook.
So:
Memory writing OFF: 100% undetectable but will steal your mouse
Memory writing ON: as far as i can tell, warden does not scan to find lb, unless reported from another player, so be carefull where/how you are botting.
*Mouse hook OFF.*

----------


## romb0t

If someone from the US realm can updload somewhere the wow.exe they are using, we could try to dig in the US issues with mining/herbing and so on.

Thanks.

----------


## paintpauller

> If someone from the US realm can updload somewhere the wow.exe they are using, we could try to dig in the US issues with mining/herbing and so on.
> 
> Thanks.


just encase any1 was wondering the bot still works on US servers if ur using it to fish (with the fishing engine, not flying) i havent gotten around to testing it out but will take your word on the flying/gathering part of the bot not working. hers a link to my wow.exe, i have the US ver. >> http://www.filedropper.com/wow_1 << this is v4.3.3.15354. there was a patch last tue giving DS another nerf = 15% and it seems that every time they nerf DS LB stops working in some way. let me know if u need any other files to help get the bot back on its feet again! also if any of you know where he bot writes to memory when Memory writing is ON, that would b a great help. plan on testing if warden scans there.

----------


## whatuthink

great job! thx to u guys making the bot work and provide supports of the bot
1 question: i select fishing engine, and click profiles setting, i suppose it should be settings of load/make fishing profile or options related to fishing. however there is a small blank window poped out, nothing in this window. is there any way to make it load a fishing profile instead of fishing at same place ?

----------


## romb0t

@Whatuthink
The fishing engine is to fish at one place.

If you want to fish following a path then you will need to use a flying profile that will loop around the border of the places where you want to fish. This kind of fishing is more suitable for school fishing. In this case the settings for how you will cast fish, put lure ect are in the Engine settings.

----------


## grandegato

> Disable Mouse Hook, as reported earlier in the thread and in the first post, there has been alot of bans lately from that.
> If you don't wan't the bot to steal your mouse, enable memory writing, when you enable it, as the window that appear says, AT YOUR OWN risk. The bot is 100% passive if u don't enable memory writing or mouse hook.
> So:
> Memory writing OFF: 100% undetectable but will steal your mouse
> Memory writing ON: as far as i can tell, warden does not scan to find lb, unless reported from another player, so be carefull where/how you are botting.
> *Mouse hook OFF.*


Yea, I read that mouse hook should be off but I had no idea what mouse hook did. So without that info I was unable to determine if that was normal behavior or not. Thanks!


One last question, Is there anyway to black list a spot so the bot avoids it when routing? There is a branch that I sometimes get stuck on because a mob spawns a few feet behind it and the bot that's a straight line approach once spotted. I have tried putting more frequent nodes to specifically avoid that spot but he seems to end up there again after a few loops. 

Or is there anyway to change what gets done when youre stuck? Suck as instead of just jumping, you can back up, turn right for a few feet, turn left then continue?

----------


## jumperu

> One last question, Is there anyway to black list a spot so the bot avoids it when routing? There is a branch that I sometimes get stuck on because a mob spawns a few feet behind it and the bot that's a straight line approach once spotted. I have tried putting more frequent nodes to specifically avoid that spot but he seems to end up there again after a few loops. 
> 
> Or is there anyway to change what gets done when youre stuck? Suck as instead of just jumping, you can back up, turn right for a few feet, turn left then continue?


No, the only thing you can do is remove that spot, and change the path so it doesn't go trough there.

----------


## wowjohndoe

> Hey Jumperu great to see that u picked up after the disappearance of the other thread on LB. 2 questions is there any way i could get my hands on ur source code with the offsets that u used, that would b a great help. I also just recently made a alt acc to start to farm in prep for MoP and was wondering whats the safest way to transfer the gold and farmed items to my main acc, i know that there's never a 100% safe way but just wondering what u thought would b the safest way to do that. 
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work and keep it up!!


safest way to transfer gold is either 1 of 2 ways. #1 guild bank deposit by bot accnt, then guild bank withdrawl by main account (like an alt from main account)
and when mailing gold. be sure 20-30k ish at a time at most. ive seen someone get banned temporarily just for sending like 180k gold from 1 toon to another to purchase a rare item from someone else before. and that person made their gold without botting. so huge gold amounts through in game mail is risky.

the other safest way is direct trading between the 2 accounts. place 20-30k at most in trade window and from main account. throw in some sort of item to look like a legit trade. In game mailing of gold is the least safest way to send gold though. at least in any huge amounts. blizzard has a sort of auto alarm that goes off when more than X amount of gold is mailed Via in-game-mail.

----------


## romb0t

@madden92 and other US users of LB
I need to have more feedback on the issues you have with US wow.exe. I do not see real changes in the client itself so I need to have more log of the issues.

If you receive the message: "Skill to low", then it means that during the interaction with the node (mine or flower), we have a red message that appears containing the word "requires" if someone could catch what is the exact message, may be we could find a way to fix that.
Another way to workaround that is to get the exact sentence when you try to mine/herb a node that is too high for your level. If someone from the US can let me know the sentence.

----------


## phantom325

Just stopped by wondering if you could help me.
Whenever I start Lazybot up again for the night (Bot overnight), it ALWAYS makes me re-do the settings. I have to go back into General/Engine/etc to change all the settings, as it is always reverting to the default. Any ideas?

----------


## romb0t

@Phantom35,
For me it is an issue of writing the settings as they should be saved in the Settings folder of LB. Just look at all the .ini you have in here and see if the dates change when you do some modifications in the UI.

----------


## Roflkoptor

hello guys , 
im using LB now and then i got invited to MoP béta and i would like to make some profiles for later , i tried to update the offsets but yet im not a coder so i got minor knowledge about it, i got all the software to do it but could not find a proper guide or tutorial to update the offsets !
thanks in advance Roflkoptor

----------


## romb0t

@Roflkoptor
From my side, I think MoP will need more than just some offsets  :Wink:  So I am not trying to begin to work on it now at least till October or November.

----------


## Toneshifterz

Hi, i was wondering how come this bot doesn't come with a rogue profile? I been trying to find a subtetly rogue profile for awhile now. Can you explain or tell me what's the deal with this?

Thank you.

----------


## jumperu

There is a link in the first post of this thread with behaviors for all classes. Unrar them in the behaviors folder in main lb folder.

----------


## paintpauller

Just want to give every1 a update on the bot and what i have confirmed to work on US servers and what i have not. As i posted earlier the fishing engine (standing in one spot fishing) is working flawlessly. Last night i did some testing on the flying engine and am able to confirm that it works for pool fishing (flying around and fishing in pools). I also recall some1 saying that u needed to have the "Find Fish" spell from the daily quest to do pool fishing but i can confirm that that is not true, the radar will pick up the pools even with out the spell along with all herbs and mining nodes with out having the professions. I will b lvling up my mining/herbing soon to test them out with the flying engine.

I plan on testing if warden scans LB's used offsets. That way we will know how safe using Memory writing is ATM.

----------


## pepe2c

when engages a enemy it start to jump arround. Is really anoyng since sometimes pulls more enemies

----------


## grandegato

Is there any other place when I can read up on Lazy bot? I really hate asking so many questions when I know there has to be documentation out there. I have already read the guide posted on the LB thread but was hoping for more.

Pretty much i have questions regarding behaviors and profile making. Theres a list of them, such as why some behaviors call spells via button press and others call it via spell name... And just a more in depth profile guide.

----------


## jumperu

> when engages a enemy it start to jump arround. Is really anoyng since sometimes pulls more enemies


 Check your keybinds.




> Is there any other place when I can read up on Lazy bot? I really hate asking so many questions when I know there has to be documentation out there. I have already read the guide posted on the LB thread but was hoping for more.


There is no more except the manual in the first page. The best u can do is follow this thread, ask question where u don't know, and play with lb so u get the hang of it.

----------


## grandegato

I edited my last post with some questions, youre too fast to reply so you missed em lol

Pretty much i have questions regarding behaviors and profile making. Theres a list of them, such as why some behaviors call spells via button press and others call it via spell name... 

A spot is just an area where a mob may be right? Vertice are paths that connect spots together? Can a profile contain only spots? Can a profile contain only vertices?

----------


## jumperu

> I edited my last post with some questions, youre too fast to reply so you missed em lol


Subscribed to thread, so it's insta mail  :Wink: 



> such as why some behaviors call spells via button press and others call it via spell name


It is best to have the cast spells via spell name, cause if u change the location/bar of the spell, bot will still use it.
The button press cast is mainly for macros, potions, etc.



> A spot is just an area where a mob may be right?


Yes, and when you make a profile u can tick "follow spots in order" so the bot doesn't return to a previous spot faster than respawns. Spots are mostly put on the route, but if the terrain allows/no obstacles u can have a spot further away.



> Vertice are paths that connect spots together?


No, vertices are the tiny dots that make the path. Edges are the links between the dots/vertices. So the path is Vertices+Edges. Path can be on foot(red vertices) or with ground mount(white vertices), depends how the profile was recorded.



> Can a profile contain only spots?


No, it has to have a path.



> Can a profile contain only vertices?


 :Smile: ,haven't tried this, but i think it has to have at least 2 spots to move between.

----------


## grandegato

> Subscribed to thread, so it's insta mail 
> Yes, and when you make a profile u can tick "follow spots in order" so the bot doesn't return to a previous spot faster than respawns. Spots are mostly put on the route, but if the terrain allows/no obstacles u can have a spot further away.


Is that in the order that they were placed? Or is it in order as to it will go to the next closest and then the next and so on and then eventaully loop back?

Next Q, what does the "draw edges" do? It's currently set to 400 on the graph window.

What is the benefit of having vertices closer together? 

I assume the "spot pull distance" is the distance that the bot will pull from? The current profile i'm using had an issue of trying to pull mobs through a wall and it would get stuck. So i lowered the pull distance to 25 and it seemed to solve it. Just want to make sure it's being used correctly.

----------


## jumperu

> Is that in the order that they were placed?


Yes.



> Next Q, what does the "draw edges" do? It's currently set to 400 on the graph window.


I tend to leave the settings default, but as far as i can tell it's the distance between the dots. Just guessing here, idk everything  :Smile:  It could be how much of the area is visible in the graph window.



> What is the benefit of having vertices closer together?


When you want to make a more complicated path, with a route that goes between obstacles, you have to lower this and don't put spots around that area. Usually it's best to leave default since most profiles are made in wide open areas with no obstacles.



> I assume the "spot pull distance" is the distance that the bot will pull from?


Yes, lower or increase this depending on terrain.

----------


## romb0t

@Granderato
"draw edges" is the maximum number of edges that will be drawn in the "radar". Set it to 0 and you will understand  :Wink:

----------


## RitAbsolute

Hi, I've got a question about what it's exactly that "Z Modifier". Can anyone help me with this? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@RitAbsolute
"Z Modifier" is a value added to the Z coordinate of a node (mine or flower) when we try to approach it.

It could be interested in some places where you have a lot of trees or hills to set something positive here.

----------


## sycknasty

This may be a stupid question, but when I start lazy evo, it freezes, and doesnt do a thing. I am able to load a profile (nagrand mining) , and the pally behavior. But after I press that start button it freezes, and becomes unresponsive.

----------


## romb0t

@sycknasty
Is it possible to know what you see in the LogFile.txt found in the logs directory ?

----------


## jumperu

> But after I press that start button it freezes, and becomes unresponsive.


make sure u have .net framework installed , preferably v3.5 or later

----------


## sycknasty

> make sure u have .net framework installed , preferably v3.5 or later


That was the problem. Thank you very much. Also had a problem with my char not wanting to mount afterwords, but found out that it was simply a keybinding issue. Is there a way to change the flying mount keybind from - to another bar, or does it have to be on the keyboard in order to be "clicked" by the bot? ( i tend to have my mount keybinds off on the far right action bar that is verticle (3 i believe))

----------


## jumperu

The mount has to be anywhere on bar 1-6 keys 1-9. U can set the key in engine settings.

----------


## mamer

Thanks in advance! 
So my problem is this, I use lazy for mining on a toon and herbalism on another one, the mining one is fine, searches, gathers and flies away. But when it comes to the herbalism one, it does the the same stuff however, sometimes it gathers the plant, others just goes to it, dismounts and mounts right away and leaves without looting and I can see that the bot is actually clicking to gather the plant, but it is already getting back on its mount and therefore it cant. As I mentioned, sometimes it gathers fine, others it can go for a good 5-10 rounds without gathering one plant. It's pretty random. Thanks again!

----------


## jumperu

what is the value of z modifier in engine settings for the herb one?

----------


## mamer

It was 0, I just changed it to -3.

Edit: It is looting more often rather than skipping, but it is still skipping.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

> ...It will however, do so from time to time, it's a bit of a bug if u will, it will ignore a mob that is added to factions and it's in his way, idk why, for me it happens mostly when i minimize/maximize wow window or other programs that are above like a movie (using wow in background mode), so it ignores that mob and move on even if the mob is attacking him, or it will divert from the path going in to the wild ...


Something similar happened to me many times while using the LBE. I experienced this behavior: after everything is going fine for a while, it goes nuts and starts running in a random direction, ignoring mobs hitting him, until it gets killed or gets stuck against something, and just doesn't stop running. I find him hours later still running against a wall if it was in an isolated area.
A friend of mine also using LBE said it happens to him too. You claim it is because of minimizing/maximizing or programs above the wow window? I'll try this tonight and hope it works! XD
Sadly it's kind of annoying because if I leave the bot running at night for example, in the morning i find him stuck and looking at the log, it has been working for only a couple of hours and then he went bananas... :V

anyone have found out why it does this?

----------


## jumperu

RitAbsolute: clear ur inbox. Here is the answer since i cannot send it pm to u.
1. grinding
- bot in very remote areas, i posted a profile a few pages back, u can use that to get an ideea
- tick "logout on follow=0" so as soon as anyone enters ur area the bot will logout.
- u can tick "make sound on follow" and untick "logout on follow" but leave it on 0, so the bot will only make a sound when some1 enters the area but it will not logout, so u must be on pc
- try not to leave ur bot alone
- if u make a profile in a remote area, make it with "ground mount", so the bot will mount between mobs, but it will also make it obvious that its a bot
2. flying
- tick "logout on follow=1" but u have to babysit this, cause u'll get wispers from time to time and you have to respond.
Don't bot on an account u don't wanna lose. Never use "mouse hook". Also if u don't do anything else at the pc, just bot, don't use "memory writing", the bot will be completly undetected, but will use ur mouse so u can't do anything else.

Most bans come from other ppl reporting you, so you have to respond to wispers, and press stop when grinding and some1 enters the area, so u can take over.
I don't move gold across accounts, cause i got a main account +4 bots on my realm, so i just sent the stuff my bots gather to my main and i post them [email protected] i don't send gold. The only safe way to sell gold atm is via gbank.
If u have more questions, u find me here or @skype: jumperu.

----------


## Clotic

i cant seem to find a how u make a grinding profile so i would love to see a tutorial or something!

----------


## jumperu

I'm sorry m8, i cannot make the link for the manual in the first post bigger.

(sarcasm) *sigh* ^^ :P

----------


## mamer

Still on the same issue.  :Frown:

----------


## mamer

Still same issue, it mounts as soon as it gets off the mount and tries to loot while getting on the mount. Any idea what it could be?

----------


## romb0t

@mamer
Without more information for example from the logfile.txt that you can find in the logs folder, we cannot guess...

Could it be that you have one of the bindings in LB (General Settings > Keys or Engine Settings) that is also a mount key in wow ?

@People having issues with gathering after a certain amount of time
Do you have the settings "Auto Blacklist" checked (see Engine Settings > General) ?
If yes, then Demoniste is right, after some time you will have a lots of bad nodes in your profileNote that the message: "Blacklisting node for-ever" should appear in the logfile.txt.

----------


## roru1024

I started to use this bot and make my own profiles and I have a problem.

I created a path to a vendor, bot goes to the vender, "speak" to him, open all bags and put the mouse on all of the things but it doesn't sell anything.

I put "to town on full bags" "sell poor/common/uncommon". What am I doing wrong?


Edit: I put my client in English and all it's correct!

----------


## romb0t

For people interested, I have create a simple plugin in order to transform GB2 gathering profiles to LB. It is a simple conversion taking the hotspot and the badspot from the GB2.

Here is the file that you will have to rename to .dll and to put in the plugins folder of your LB installation.
Attachment 6978

----------


## jumperu

> I started to use this bot and make my own profiles and I have a problem.
> 
> I created a path to a vendor, bot goes to the vender, "speak" to him, open all bags and put the mouse on all of the things but it doesn't sell anything.
> 
> I put "to town on full bags" "sell poor/common/uncommon". What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Edit: I put my client in English and all it's correct!


Maybe you have an addon interfeering with the bot. Read this POST (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates).

----------


## romb0t

@roru1024
Yes, the selling will work only with English language as the quality of the item to sell is a text based comparison and we use the english ones (Poor, Common, UnCommon).

----------


## paintpauller

Bot has been working for me great until just now. im getting this error:


Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 57
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


more times then not and have to open the program several times before getting the the attach window. today i just cant seem to get past this error and its driving me nuts. any ideas on what i could do?

EDIT: got it to attach after opining the program 20+ times but this just doesnt seem right to me. any idea on what could b going on?

EDIT 2: on a second note any idea if this bot works in vashj'ir seeing as its under water and all.

----------


## romb0t

@Paintpauller
The error you got is when LB is not able to move the file LogFile.txt to OldLogFile.txt. It can happen sometimes if for any reason either the OldLogFIle.txt or LogFile.txt cannot be overwritten.

A solution would be to delete those 2 files before launching the bot.

By the way, I think it is mentionned in the first post.

----------


## mitch1080

Has anyone successfully leveled a toon with this bot? 
I have tried this using a durotar lvl 1-10 grinding engine profile and the bot just grinded the first pack of mobs it came to even though there were set levels for different waypoints.

----------


## Dustin168

eyy jumperu you lied...lb exists since june/10, u never used it for 3 years :P
but thanks for the thread

----------


## paintpauller

> @Paintpauller
> The error you got is when LB is not able to move the file LogFile.txt to OldLogFile.txt. It can happen sometimes if for any reason either the OldLogFIle.txt or LogFile.txt cannot be overwritten.
> 
> A solution would be to delete those 2 files before launching the bot.
> 
> By the way, I think it is mentionned in the first post.


thanks so much for the info. i have read all the pages and just guess i didnt remember any post on it but i was able to find it was actually the 1st post by jumperu lolz. next time i will make sure to go back and look and or search b4 asking something that has been answered. guess that my memory isn't as good as i give it credit. lol. again thanks! that has been driving me NUTZ!

----------


## jumperu

> Has anyone successfully leveled a toon with this bot? 
> I have tried this using a durotar lvl 1-10 grinding engine profile and the bot just grinded the first pack of mobs it came to even though there were set levels for different waypoints.


The profiles don't auto-change when the mobs are grey or if the toon is higher lvl than the name of the profile. Also the level that is set in the profile settings/subprofiles/char level does not matter, if your toon reaches the level set there it will stop and give an error like "no more subprofiles available". So you have to load a new profile, move the toon to the location of the new profile, then start the bot again.
Quick answer, Yes u can level a char from 1-85 with the bot with np.




> eyy jumperu you lied...lb exists since june/10, u never used it for 3 years :P
> but thanks for the thread


Read 2nd and 3rd post!!
Your welcome.

Botting guidelines: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2230723 (Make your bot a player!)

----------


## pepe2c

LB always use flyng mount button just a moment before it try to gather, i think it is tryng to dismount befor attempt to mine/herb. Is any way to make LB to avoid that action?

----------


## romb0t

@pepe2c
There is no option to disable this as for the flying engine when we approach the node we are mounted. Before gathering we dismount and then we interact with the node.

What do you want to achieve by changing this behavior ?

----------


## mitch1080

> The profiles don't auto-change when the mobs are grey or if the toon is higher lvl than the name of the profile. Also the level that is set in the profile settings/subprofiles/char level does not matter, if your toon reaches the level set there it will stop and give an error like "no more subprofiles available". So you have to load a new profile, move the toon to the location of the new profile, then start the bot again.
> Quick answer, Yes u can level a char from 1-85 with the bot with np.


Sorry, I think I didn't explain myself very well. I mean that in the profile, the sub-profiles are like:
Char level 1-3 = waypoint x (boars)
Char level 3-4 = waypoint y (scorpions)
And so on until level 10.

My question is, why does my char not move to the next sub-profile/waypoint when he reaches lvl 4?
I understand that when I reach lvl 10, the profile will stop and I will have to load a new profile in a different zone.
Sorry if I am annoying you with the questions but I am new to this and have read the manual and the forum but am still stuck.

----------


## bottingforlols

hey, cheers for the download, works like a charm. just finished a 4-hour session for 2 accounts and got around 400-550 herbs  :Big Grin: 
i'm having one problem with the grinding parts; none of the profiles seems to have any waypoints made, and when i find one that does have waypoints, all the character does is mount up and try to fly (lvl 22).

If there are any engines that work for this, it would be much appreciated, but if there isn't, back to herbing i go  :Big Grin:

----------


## Finshe

Hey thanks for the bot :Smile: 
but i got a proplem when i sit the bot to flying engine and set the profiles settings and the start the bot its doesnt herb at all its just fly over the herb and ignore it and just keep flying 
if you know can you tell me or teach me how to set it to herb

----------


## jumperu

> i'm having one problem with the grinding parts; none of the profiles seems to have any waypoints made, and when i find one that does have waypoints, all the character does is mount up and try to fly (lvl 22).


Select grinding engine.




> but i got a proplem when i sit the bot to flying engine and set the profiles settings and the start the bot its doesnt herb at all its just fly over the herb and ignore it and just keep flying


In engine settings did u check "collect herbs"? Did u disabled all the addons? Do you have .net framework installed?
Tick log debug and then start the bot, watch the log and post here what it says if you don't figure out the problem yourself.

----------


## Finshe

Thanks for help now its herbing :Smile:  but can i ask how can i set the bot to attack in druid feral i set it to druid feral but its only auto attack with normal fourm

----------


## Finshe

+ how can i set it to send mail when the bags are full

----------


## jumperu

> but can i ask how can i set the bot to attack in druid feral i set it to druid feral but its only auto attack with normal fourm


That is from behavior. The cat form must be on the bar, and in the behavior. It is probably under pre-pull or pull, but u must put it in the combat section also since when the bot is attacked it is already in combat so it obeys those rules and ignores the pre-pull and pull ones wich are used mostly in grinding engine.




> how can i set it to send mail when the bags are full


Only works for flying engine, go to general settings, mail, check "to town on full bags", check "use mail" , write char name to send mail to, and add every item you want to be sent, be carefull at spelling the names of items, the language u are using, it must be the same there as in the game.

----------


## jumperu

> Sorry, I think I didn't explain myself very well. I mean that in the profile, the sub-profiles are like:
> Char level 1-3 = waypoint x (boars)
> Char level 3-4 = waypoint y (scorpions)
> And so on until level 10.
> 
> My question is, why does my char not move to the next sub-profile/waypoint when he reaches lvl 4?
> I understand that when I reach lvl 10, the profile will stop and I will have to load a new profile in a different zone.
> Sorry if I am annoying you with the questions but I am new to this and have read the manual and the forum but am still stuck.


Ur complicating things a little bit.  :Smile: 
Use or make urself a small profile for 1-4 another for 4-10, another for 10-14 and so on. When u go to subprofiles, add there the mobs u want the bot to attack. i suggest dont use lvl range maybe u want to use the profile later at 85 to skin some leather. i saw before some profiles that had more than 1 subprofile, idk if they work, never used it. As i said, try to keep it simple.

----------


## obess

Is it safe to use bot with memorywriting on? (and mousehook off ofk.)

----------


## jumperu

It's never safe to use any bot, not just lazy  :Wink: 
with memory writing off, the bot is undetectable.
with it on, depends on your luck, but most of the bans come from other ppl reporting you. so don't exagerate, be discrete, and hope for the best :P

----------


## Sevensixfive

What in the new lazybot patch for the current version of wow is causing this?

FakeAV, Trojan horse | Web Threat Analytics from AVG Threat Labs

----------


## jumperu

Trojan.FakeAV | Symantec

Trojan.FakeAV
Risk Level 1: Very Low

Trojan.FakeAV is a detection for Trojan horse programs that intentionally misrepresent the security status of a computer.

Functionality
These programs intentionally misrepresent the security status of a computer by continually presenting fake scan dialog boxes and alert messages that prompt the user to buy the product.

_I'll just assume that you were browsing on the wrong web-sites 
ps: avg sucks, get microsoft security essentials, occupies less ram and works better with microsoft made products - i.e. windows_

----------


## Sevensixfive

> ps: avg sucks, get microsoft security essentials, occupies less ram and works better with microsoft made products - i.e. windows


Hmmm.... I've read quite a bit of negative feedback and have had to pull a lot off of computers who only have mse and maybe one or two other things (firewall related and spybot search and destroy, some combos like that) - I also use malwarebytes anti-malware, spybot search and destroy myself, check once every week with trend micro housecall, and a few other security measures... i was just curious what was causing this trigger when nothing has triggered before in previous versions of the bot. no worries.

(i do in home computer service / repair)

----------


## Thoradin93

Probably bit of an idiot moment here, but when i die using this bot i get the message :
[--:--:--] Got into combat with: Venomscale Spitter
[--:--:--] Combat done, result : Died
[--:--:--] Going to ress
[--:--:--] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer
Any help would be much appreciated thanks.

----------


## eggster

Will this work on 4.06?

----------


## jumperu

> i was just curious what was causing this trigger when nothing has triggered before in previous versions of the bot. no worries.


It's not from the bot, 16 pages and no reports untill urs, and mediafire as i said scans all the files that are uploaded. You must have clicked a banner or something that auto-installed that shit. Still, by the number of programs anti-spyware/malware/virus you are using, maybe you are a little paranoid.  :Smile: 




> Probably bit of an idiot moment here, but when i die using this bot i get the message :
> [--:--:--] Got into combat with: Venomscale Spitter
> [--:--:--] Combat done, result : Died
> [--:--:--] Going to ress
> [--:--:--] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer
> Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


Did u tick "find corpse on death"? so the bot won't ress at spirit healer, instead it will go ress where he died.
Your error with not finding the spirit healer, if u want to ress there with 10 mins of ress sickness, could be caused by the language of your wow client, i think the name "spirit healer" is encoded into lb. I can't think of another reason for that error, maybe r0mbot can help, he knows more about the insides of the bot.





> Will this work on 4.06?


No. I saw some1 in another thread asking for a version that will work on that, but i didn't see any1 respond.

----------


## paintpauller

is there a way to blacklist a node by #? i have tried to use the auto blacklist but it wont pick it up as a bad node. also noticed that the profiles with a bad node list will have them listed by location and not node # but with the node behind a wall is see no way to get that info. the node info that popes up in the window is: 
Found possible node: Heartblossom : 17371254567387270901

(the in-game coordinates are ~41.46, 33.79) in Deepholm. The node is behind a wall so the coordinates are as close as i can get w/o a wall hack.

----------


## jumperu

yes, open the radar when u are near the node and clik it, it will turn red = blacklisted

----------


## paintpauller

> yes, open the radar when u are near the node and clik it, it will turn red = blacklisted


THANK YOU!! saved my day that node was making me run into a wall for 15+ min every loop!

----------


## Sevensixfive

> It's not from the bot, 16 pages and no reports untill urs, and mediafire as i said scans all the files that are uploaded. You must have clicked a banner or something that auto-installed that shit. Still, by the number of programs anti-spyware/malware/virus you are using, maybe you are a little paranoid.


How very cute of you to imply I'm computer stupid enough to click on banners.  :Big Grin:  

And paranoid, no. All of our sarcasm aside, a firewall, antivirus, and antispyware/malware on the side, they all serve different and unique purposes. If you're only running one of them you're leaving holes. But you probably know that and are just ribbing me, bastard.  :Big Grin: 

But you are correct, it could have technically come from anywhere. And while I usually write off crack/keygens/bots of this nature triggering (rightfully so) antivirus (as it's the nature of their existence, really) -- I figured I would ask as most of the time knowledgeable programmers know exactly which code is triggering scanners. So I figured, as this popped up in under 5 minutes of installing this without me doing anything else relatively close to the trigger - you may have been able to respond "well X tweak sometimes is seen as Y on scanners." 

Never hurts to ask, right?

----------


## jumperu

> But you probably know that and are just ribbing me, bastard.


You got me!!  :Smile: 

As a side note, u know that having to much protection can equal to having none as the antivirus/firewall/antispyware programs interfeere with eachother?
From MSE "Real-time protection means addressing potential threats before they become problems. Alerts notify you when spyware, viruses, or other malicious software attempt to run or install on your PC, and suspicious files and programs are prevented from opening." (LINK) . So only 1 program that does all that can be enough to protect you. Just saying.  :Cool: 




> "well X tweak sometimes is seen as Y on scanners."


i cannot help you there, i don't know any programming, the only thing i did to the bot is compiled it from the source after changing the offsets, and now i'm trying to provide support to users from my knowledge of using the bot for a long time. i'm not the creator of the bot, and all i can say is that i never heard, in the years using this, anyone to report something related to the problem you indicated.

----------


## romb0t

> Probably bit of an idiot moment here, but when i die using this bot i get the message :
> [--:--:--] Got into combat with: Venomscale Spitter
> [--:--:--] Combat done, result : Died
> [--:--:--] Going to ress
> [--:--:--] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer
> Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


This is strange, we do not use the name of the Spirit Healer but we try to find the NPC corresponding to it. Is it possible to know the zone and coordinate of the graveyard ?

----------


## Pit2k

First of, I want to say thanks for everybody doing such great work helping us folks here. I Found LazyBot yesterday, downloaded it found some profiles and bam it worked like a charm. (i did my reading before jumping into anything and asking questions that are clearly answered). Grabbed skinning profile for deepholm and sent my 82 hunter to do the work. So he's leveling while grabbing leather for letherworking, should have enough in 5more hours to max out LW, and have a vicious set once he hits 85. Thanks to all contributors, i can spend more free time being with my girl, last night she said (weird isn't this usually your gaming time, why aren't you playing? my response to this, well the game is playing itself!)
Next step is to create custom profiles, once i have something that can help you guys and works i will share.

----------


## jumperu

We are glad we could satisfy your gf too !! :P

----------


## Pit2k

Ha Ha!

I'm wondering if anybody have some grinding profiles for non leather like volitiles, and other useful matts.

----------


## xhavokxx

is there a fix for ore etc not showing up on the map? my lb was working untill i done something that made it detect a virus, dunno what so i vaulted it read it up then restored it and now ALOT of ore does not show up on the map.

----------


## jumperu

On the map?...u mean on the radar of Lazybot?...in the left side of the radar u have "track ore" is it ticked? ..Do u have Flying engine selected?..u have to give more details.

----------


## xhavokxx

pm'd ye......

----------


## bottingforlols

> Select grinding engine.


i may be mistaken, but there's no option to 'select a grinding engine'. at the top left, there is a Flying Engine with a drop down, but nothing but 'Flying Engine' there :\

----------


## jumperu

Then you don't have the full bot. LB has Grinding engine used for leveling/farming and Flying engine for gathering. Re-download the bot, there is a link in the first post.

----------


## bottingforlols

ahhh tyvm. it's all working now  :Cool: 
could've sworn i downloaded it from this thread :confused:

+rep when it lets me

----------


## ihacknewbies

I'm having an issue where Lazybot won't target anything. I have checked and rechecked all of my keybinds; they are all correct. I have tried 4 different profiles and have verified that they all have the correct mob id numbers listed. I'm using the grinding engine. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.

----------


## cliffweatherall

this may sound stupid but i cant seem to even get the program i downloaded the zip and then it tell me i dont have a program to run it

----------


## Thiler

I have problem.. i have demo warlock, and if i get in combat - my pet attacking, but warlock not in the begging but after 25-35s, where is problem?  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I'm having an issue where Lazybot won't target anything. I have checked and rechecked all of my keybinds; they are all correct. I have tried 4 different profiles and have verified that they all have the correct mob id numbers listed. I'm using the grinding engine. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


- Make sure u have .net framework installed.
- Tick "log debug" and see what the log says, it's possible that ur pre-pull or pull spell that is set in combat settings/behaviour to be wrong, meaning not on the bar (must be on bar 1-6, keys 1-9), or not yet learned ..etc




> this may sound stupid but i cant seem to even get the program i downloaded the zip and then it tell me i dont have a program to run it


Get a program called archivator and unzip it. Some free ones are winzip or 7zip. Make sure you have also installed .net framework.




> I have problem.. i have demo warlock, and if i get in combat - my pet attacking, but warlock not in the begging but after 25-35s, where is problem?


Same as above, check ur behavior and see what spell is at pre-pull or pull.

PS: don't use any addons when botting.

----------


## romb0t

It seems that a new patch 4.3.4 will be pushed (or may-be already pushed in the US).

We will have to work on this patch in order to make LB work with it. So please be patient, we will update this thread as soon as LB will work with this new patch.

----------


## cr4shd3m0

confirmed, the US pushed patch 4.3.4 has broke LB back to the drawing boards, but like romb0t said be patient. in all honesty it would give the markets some time to cool down  :Wink:

----------


## arggosk8ter

> confirmed, the US pushed patch 4.3.4 has broke LB back to the drawing boards, but like romb0t said be patient. in all honesty it would give the markets some time to cool down


/confirmed. Will not attach to WoW process...

I am just curious. How do you edit the code of program like Lazybot?? I am new to software development and have made some simple bots with AutoIt but is there a way to edit something like lazybot?

----------


## jumperu

Yes there is, we got the source. Just waiting for the dump thread in memory editing for the patch in EU, and then we will work on an update. Be patient.

----------


## br28092

Wanted to ask because it's not in the manual and it keeps telling me I'm not running a game. What is the exact process for starting that bot? (As in what order do you open programs, etc.)

----------


## SysMunky

> Wanted to ask because it's not in the manual and it keeps telling me I'm not running a game. What is the exact process for starting that bot? (As in what order do you open programs, etc.)


As of right now, you will see that error because with the patch to 4.3.4 some things have changed in the game, and as of now, the bot is not up and running. I believe information will be posted here once it is up and running, just takes a fair bit of time to get everything taken care of.

I usually login, start bot, and attach.

----------


## krurdek

> As of right now, you will see that error because with the patch to 4.3.4 some things have changed in the game, and as of now, the bot is not up and running. I believe information will be posted here once it is up and running, just takes a fair bit of time to get everything taken care of.
> 
> I usually login, start bot, and attach.


Ok, i logged in, then started bot, it said "Not In game", so, then i closed it, closed wow, then logged in, then picked a toon and got in the game, same thing happen, So is thier something im doing wrong or is the bot just broke for now?

----------


## paintpauller

> Ok, i logged in, then started bot, it said "Not In game", so, then i closed it, closed wow, then logged in, then picked a toon and got in the game, same thing happen, So is thier something im doing wrong or is the bot just broke for now?


/facepalm 
*AS OF 4.3.4.15595*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**THE BOT IS DOWN**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the bot wont b up till the off sets are updated and the bot gets re compiled!
that wont happen till someone goes through and finds all the off sets and updates the new dump form post. its been less than a day and its a free bot b patient ppl and it will b back up and running.

----------


## krurdek

i didnt know that -.- i just got it today... Ok i understand its down. I didnt know.

----------


## asepa

yeah the lazy bot will still in repairing just bepatient ok ,dont push the lazybot that will be back if anews offsett and source update

----------


## Lamender

Im having a issue with it attaching to my characters even when im on my toon and go to debug and attach it says games not running and cant attach. Is there a way to fix this? or does the Bot not work with the current Version of WoW? Game just had a small patch today.

Edit: Nvm didnt read all 261 posts got my answer now lol

----------


## romb0t

We are definitly working on this update but as we are in EU, the patch is on the way and we cannot enter the game at this time.

Be patient, hopefully, an update will be available by Thursday.

----------


## amanipin

hi, i'm downloading the release.zip. after i copied to the folder my bot still cant start is said not in game issues. ty

EDIT : sory i have my answer now  :Smile:

----------


## Rozbrykany

Always fun to see how people are bitching about bot not working after any patch...

Take your time guys with fixing it  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@People with their own source of LB
I have posted the new offsets for 4.3.4_15595 in the thread ([WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread).

Enjoy and let me know if anything is broken (I have tested grinding, flying and fishing engine but not all the combat stuff).

@People without the source or without knowledge how to use it
As soon as Jumperu will be there, he will be able to create the binary for you.

Keep posted.

----------


## jumperu

I'll get home from work in 1hr, i'll update it then. TY romb0t

----------


## CraFtOrz

Good job, that was quick! Thanks for your work guys.

----------


## jumperu

Here is the link for the updated bot. Everything seems fine so far. All credits go to romb0t who updated the pointers.

LazyEvo - 4.3.4.7z

Enjoy.

----------


## zttaonline

Thanks so much Jumperu  :Smile:

----------


## Warlord01

Thank you very much Jumperu

1 question which files do i copy from the 4.3.4 version to the old 4.3.3 version i have to keep all my settings the same.

Keep up the good work 

with thanks

gaz

----------


## romb0t

> Thank you very much Jumperu
> 
> 1 question which files do i copy from the 4.3.4 version to the old 4.3.3 version i have to keep all my settings the same.
> 
> Keep up the good work 
> 
> with thanks
> 
> gaz


Only the ones modified the 18 of April  :Wink: 
Lazy Evolution.exe, Lazylib.dll 
Note that Lazy Evolution.pdb, and Lazylib.pdb are not needed to run.

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

I just came here knowing that the patch broke the BoT. I wanted to thank you guys in advance for your work and say that it's no big deal waiting for you guys to fix it but...IT HAS ALREADY BEEN RELEASED!!! O_O

Thanks Jumperu and romb0t! +rep asap  :Wink:

----------


## Warlord01

> Only the ones modified the 18 of April 
> Lazy Evolution.exe, Lazylib.dll 
> Note that Lazy Evolution.pdb, and Lazylib.pdb are not needed to run.


Yup hehe looked at an old release of jumperu's and seen what was need to copy.

you guys are the bollox, thanks once more and keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## xhavokxx

too good. /cheers all around. i feel retarded not being able to do it myself tho! classes for a fiver? :P

----------


## jumperu

> Thank you very much Jumperu
> 
> 1 question which files do i copy from the 4.3.4 version to the old 4.3.3 version i have to keep all my settings the same.
> 
> Keep up the good work 
> 
> with thanks
> 
> gaz


Here is the link only for the files.. Release.7z

I will update the first post too..

----------


## Yixin

When using flying engine,

tried to tick herb/mine, errors encounter


Message: 
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) location D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

Check first post, the answer is there.

----------


## xhavokxx

how do u leave rep??

----------


## jumperu

Left side, under avatar, there is a star. U click it. And remember, romb0t was the one who did all the hard work, pls all rep to him, i don't need it, i'm just happy to keep the bot alive.  :Smile:

----------


## Yixin

> Check first post, the answer is there.


thx, just found out it's totally my fault forgot to put bar/key for flying mount. blank caused the error :Smile:

----------


## xhavokxx

apparently i have given all the rep i can :P even tho i didnt know how too :P are there a set of rank rules?

----------


## SysMunky

Excellent work as always! Up and running like a rock star, Also, to anyone that doesn't have the knowledge, give these fine people some rep, because it is a chunk of work coding in offsets, and an even more insane chunk of work trying to figure them out yourself. I tried, and i failed =) Again, great job!

----------


## theorichalcos

Hello all, i tried to download the updated version, and when it finishes and puts in on winrar, it says file is corrupt and wont open it. Is there someway to get around or fix this?


EDIT: Nvm, got it  :Smile:

----------


## ChefLublin

Whenever i try to toggle Herb/mine in the engine settings i get this error:
Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


can anyone help?

----------


## jumperu

Check just a few posts above, there is the same question, and it is answered. As it was answered many times over during the thread.

ps: the forum has a search function too..  :Wink:

----------


## meltdowntbk

Everytime I download the file it is unreadable. Am I missing something? Thanks for your help.

----------


## jumperu

idk what u said.

what file?... wich 1? show me the link....or is the link broken? is the rar broken?

what do u mean ureadable?

more info

----------


## meltdowntbk

Sorry about the lack of information. However, your reply answered my question. I was unaware that .rar was a zip file format. I got it worked out now thanks.

----------


## jumperu

Ok, ill add the info to the first post. Most archivers atm support all archive tipes, so i overlooked this.  :Smile:

----------


## skankshakey

Thank you so very much for this, rep where its deserved!

----------


## Rozbrykany

Thanks guys for amazing fast update  :Smile:

----------


## krurdek

well, so far when i scan it , it is clean, but when i run the program it detected by Norton. So is it a virus, or is it just not one.

----------


## Yixin

> Whenever i try to toggle Herb/mine in the engine settings i get this error:
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> ...


Key setting for flying mount :Big Grin:

----------


## cr4shd3m0

> Ok, ill add the info to the first post. Most archivers atm support all archive tipes, so i overlooked this.


thanks for the FAST update jumperu, happy botting, and bot safe!

----------


## ChefLublin

> Key setting for flying mount


I don't understand what you mean. sorry  :Frown: 

First of all thank you jumperu and everyone else for all the info, it has been really helpful! However, i am still having trouble with this issue:
Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 


So far i have tried installing the missing QuickGraph.dll file, Fixed Both Herb and Mine_en.xml files, I deleted both LogFile.txt and OldLogFile.txt files, reinstalled .NET Framework. I still received the error. I uninstalled LazyEvo and went through the steps again, same error. Is there anything I am missing? Thanks again for all the help, i really appreciate it.

----------


## romb0t

@ChefLublin
Have checked that:
1- Choose "Flying Engine"
2- Engine Settings > General tab
3- Check your settings there and especially the "Mount (Bar and Key)" which should be your flying mount. Key should be between 1-0.

----------


## ChefLublin

> I don't understand what you mean. sorry 
> 
> First of all thank you jumperu and everyone else for all the info, it has been really helpful! However, i am still having trouble with this issue:
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> ...


It just hit me like a sack of oranges. Key setting for flying mount in the engine setting. :P It is working now thanks everyone hehe.

----------


## ChefLublin

Thanks romb0t for the fast reply. It is working now =D

----------


## bachibouzouk

Also hook mause is not working too . it always gives an error like ''

[21:56:18] Found possible node: Elementium Vein : 17659484891999402019
[21:56:18] We approached the node
[21:56:18] Descending
[21:56:19] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Nesne başvurusu bir nesnenin örneğine ayarlanmadı.
konum: LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Helpers\MouseHelper.cs içinde: satır 96
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 394
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 306
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 273
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Activity\Gather.cs içinde: satır 459
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Activity\Gather.cs içinde: satır 145
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\States\StateGather.cs içinde: satır 86
konum: LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\FSM\Engine.cs içinde: satır 117
[21:56:23] We approached the node
[21:56:23] Descending
[21:56:25] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Nesne başvurusu bir nesnenin örneğine ayarlanmadı.
konum: LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Helpers\MouseHelper.cs içinde: satır 96
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 394
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 306
konum: LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PObject.cs içinde: satır 273
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Activity\Gather.cs içinde: satır 459
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest) D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Activity\Gather.cs içinde: satır 145
konum: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\States\StateGather.cs içinde: satır 86
konum: LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run() D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\FSM\Engine.cs içinde: satır 117
could any 1 solve that ? cuz usin bot while watching shameless sounds better  :Big Grin:

----------


## jumperu

> Also hook mause is not working too . it always gives an error like ''



Don't use mouse hook...it is written in large letters in first post
And if u don't want to be disturbed, use memory writing, does same thing as mouse hook

----------


## xhavokxx

use background and prepare to be banned theres something fishy going on with that server side.

----------


## jumperu

> use background and prepare to be banned theres something fishy going on with that server side.


i've been using memory writing (background mode) for more than 1 year now on 4 bots - 2 fly 2 grind - no ban so far
depends on luck and how you bot and if anyone reports u

server side?? - what do u mean?  :Smile:  
and why so sure that memory writing = ban? u know something we don't?

----------


## Sylvanah

says i cant load profile since its not valid for this engine :S worked fine with 4.3 help plx

----------


## jumperu

well, choose the correct engine. IF u are trying to load a grinding profile - grinding engine. Flying profile, flying engine.
The grinding is like ... elwynn.xml and elwynn.path , the flying ones are just like elwynn.xml

----------


## Karil2

Am looking for a Unholy Dk 67 to 85 set of Profiles if any are around thank you for your help in advance if i am not in the right forum for this please smack me i can be taught....

----------


## greshlock

Mediafire download page is borked. Says the uploader is out of resources.

"This file is temporarily unavailable because there are no resources available under the owner’s account."

----------


## jumperu

idk what's wrong, lemme fix it, sec

----------


## greshlock

Fixed. Good show, chap.

----------


## xam777

the hotkeys for pause/start and stop bot arent working for me.

*update* nvm just had to restart the bot and it works thank you for the update long live LB!

----------


## wowbrandon123

hm...AVG saw the new DL for lazy evo as a trojan..the files only one seems fine though.

----------


## jumperu

what's the name of the trojan?...did u look up any details about it? ..there is a similar post a few pages back with a nice answer to it  :Smile:

----------


## malchik2010

May some1 link the Updated LZY Bot please?

----------


## jumperu

try the big links at the end of first post

----------


## jumperu

> Mediafire download page is borked. Says the uploader is out of resources.
> 
> "This file is temporarily unavailable because there are no resources available under the owner’s account."


I added some alternate links in the first thread, in case mediafire goes wild again. 
On theyr webpage i don't see any bandwith limit or maximum downloads count, was a strange thing that error.

----------


## Sylvanah

> well, choose the correct engine. IF u are trying to load a grinding profile - grinding engine. Flying profile, flying engine.
> The grinding is like ... elwynn.xml and elwynn.path , the flying ones are just like elwynn.xml


Grinding engine. then i load this one Twilight_Highlands_-_Elementium___Pyrite.xml and it tells me what i wrote before

----------


## jumperu

well that is a profile for Flying gathering engine, read the manual atleast before starting the bot.

----------


## CraFtOrz

> Grinding engine. then i load this one Twilight_Highlands_-_Elementium___Pyrite.xml and it tells me what i wrote before


That profile seems to be a gathering profile (flying profile), try another one if you want to grind...

----------


## jumperu

> Am looking for a Unholy Dk 67 to 85 set of Profiles if any are around thank you for your help in advance if i am not in the right forum for this please smack me i can be taught....


i can share some:

67-70 ... profile ... zone/npc
67(with good gear)-73 .. profile ... zone/npc
75-78 ... profile ... zone/npc
78-82 ... profile ... zone/npc
81-83 ... profile ... zone/npc
83-85 ... profile ... zone/npc
83-85(skinning, not sure if it works on melle classes) ... profile ... zone/npc

That's all i have for these levels. Some are mine, some are from the old LB forum, idk wich ppl so i can't give them credit for it..

----------


## xam777

I have one problem when i afk bot my computer will go into sleep mode it never used to do this before the update

----------


## Sylvanah

fixed. mining was UNchecked =/ careless me.
keep up the good work peeps

----------


## jumperu

> I have one problem when i afk bot my computer will go into sleep mode it never used to do this before the update


I don't think is has anything to do with the bot, just disable sleep mode of your computer/laptop.

How to Disable Automatic Sleep on Windows or Mac: 12 steps




> fixed. mining was UNchecked =/ careless me.
> keep up the good work peeps


Details, details...  :Wink: 

Enjoy.

----------


## Sylvanah

> Details, details... 
> 
> Enjoy.


I looked into Engine settings and saw that mining was unchecked. that why my character was just flying instead of mining. same route only flying  :Big Grin:  and i can see that mouse pointer is fixed =) it was all jumpy before

----------


## jumperu

> I looked into Engine settings and saw that mining was unchecked. that why my character was just flying instead of mining. same route only flying  and i can see that mouse pointer is fixed =) it was all jumpy before


No, be carefull at what you are using. The version that i updated (full bot) has my settings, i use memory writing enabled so the bot doesn't steal the mouse, so leave it like this at your own risk.
To be 100% safe as before (in terms of warden scans, not other ppl reports), untick memory writing in general settings, but the bot will take the mouse each time it finds a node.

Again, never use Mouse Hook. And of course, never bot on an account you don't wanna lose. 

Take care..  :EEK!:

----------


## Sylvanah

whats a mouse hook ?

----------


## jumperu

It was a feature that was implemented in the last days of the bot, before arutha stopped supporting it..it is something different than memory writing, it allowed the bot to "duplicate" so to say, the mouse, so it woudn't steal it anymore, it was not as dangerous as memory writing, but people reported bans from this thing lately so that's why i advise in the first thread and whenever i get the chance to disable this.

----------


## Sylvanah

then remove that option. easy peasy

----------


## jumperu

I can't remove it, for that i have to modify the source code, and idk any programming  :Smile:  ... and it's up to the users wheter to use it or not, maybe some1 still really wants it (can't mess with what ppl want, sometimes it's crazy shit) :P

----------


## Sylvanah

but i saw u post some funny numbers and things......or that wasnt programming?

----------


## jumperu

wasn't me i swear  :Smile: 

i think it was romb0t wich kindly provided me with the updated pointers.cs file(hard part) so i could compile the bot (easy part)

----------


## Sylvanah

hmmmmm.....ok. better keep my eye on you :P

----------


## ogeid13

*Jumperu thx really  but i have 1 problem u.u i use the bot to take herbs but the bots send my a error and get close when i active "herb" in Engine settings u.u (my english sucks)
This is the error:*
Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

* Plss help my*

----------


## Nagashi

Got Hacked Right after i used this version of new full package bot of 4.3.4 ..i guess,AVG noticed Trojan Serilized..something and ignored..then seems there is an application linked to Lazybot evo file when u load it gives it to run which i stupidly let it continue..1 hour later of bot working...found acc logged off and riped of any single gold it...So Please Fix the Download link and Files to a sucre one like 4.3.2 which had no problems

----------


## Sevensixfive

i saw it trying to connect via a real firewall and blocked it because there's no reason for lazybot to connect to the internet since it's not connecting for verification anymore.

----------


## br28092

I just want to thank everybody that works hard to make this bot! I'm amazed at how fast you have been able to correct the issue with the new patch. And of course I hope you will continue to offer LB for free.  :Smile:

----------


## KanotoInROK

Key: actionpage5 potentially bound incorrectly, should be: shift-5
anybody knows that err? i setting default short-cut

----------


## SysMunky

> Key: actionpage5 potentially bound incorrectly, should be: shift-5
> anybody knows that err? i setting default short-cut


First try disabling any action bar addons you might be using in game, that can cause some errors. When in game, if you press shift+5 it should activate action bar 5. If not, then your in game keybinds are set wrong.

----------


## wow98xd

> wasn't me i swear 
> 
> i think it was romb0t wich kindly provided me with the updated pointers.cs file(hard part) so i could compile the bot (easy part)


help when i open lazy evolution.exe is stays there for some time but then it gets removed by my anti virus how do i avoid this?

----------


## envolver

Hi, im new using the bot, i have some profiles that i downloaded but it seems that the bot just flys arround and dont stop at the herbs to gather, anyone knows what am i doing wrong? I did everything it says in the manual to set it up but for some reason the bot dont farm just run arround, any help would be apreciated,

----------


## wow98xd

jumperu help plz

----------


## romb0t

@ogeid13
Try to read again the first post... I think you are not setting the Flying Mount bar key in the Engine Settings after having choosen the Flying Engine.

@Nagashi
Yes Jumperu is using the old sources where there is a check for an update but no there is nothing that can explain your account hacking !

@SeenSixFive
Yes the update feature is still there... Even if not working.

@KanotoInROK
Yes it happens sometime but nevertheless, the bot is working normally and you will see that it can switch to action bar 5. I didn't find the reason for this right now and as it is quite a random error, difficult to debug.

@WoW98xd
Just try to allow LB in your AV without complaining. Also what does your AV detect ? Give more details.

@Envolver
Try to read first post again... At least: ensure .Net Framework is correctly installed, that your XML files in Collect folder are correctly formated, that you have checked Mining/Herbing in the Engine Settings.

----------


## Simplen

*Hi there! Thanks for a lovely bot*.

_I used it over night and my bags got full, before that I made sure i had a mail recipient, but the didn't go to nearest town and send the mail at full. I made sure be4 botting that the profile contained a_ "mail option" _I used this profile: Uldum mining sell repair.rar_

*Anyone who knows what I might do wrong? Haven't seen any guide/tutorial on how to set this up*. Thanks in advance.

----------


## romb0t

@All,

I have done a quick scan on the .exe and .dll from Jumperu upload and did not find anything...

Here the result for Lazy Evo.exe:


```
SHA256:	ebd81c7c3fcf1198823f3f729df4abdc0357c88f5e7ecc5c0b16baf215afe192
SHA1:	29b0792b69bbbe362191c2ab2b69172cd086a9b6
MD5:	4b83c65e81772338d20b1b6b9bc3cf0c
File size:	2.9 MB ( 3004416 bytes )
File name:	Lazy Evolution.exe
File type:	Win32 EXE
Detection ratio:	0 / 42
Analysis date:	 2012-04-19 06:53:48 UTC ( 2 minutes ago ) 
00
More details
Antivirus	Result	Update
AhnLab-V3	-	20120418
AntiVir	-	20120419
Antiy-AVL	-	20120419
Avast	-	20120419
AVG	-	20120418
BitDefender	-	20120419
ByteHero	-	20120417
CAT-QuickHeal	-	20120419
ClamAV	-	20120418
Commtouch	-	20120419
Comodo	-	20120419
DrWeb	-	20120419
Emsisoft	-	20120419
eSafe	-	20120417
eTrust-Vet	-	20120418
F-Prot	-	20120418
F-Secure	-	20120419
Fortinet	-	20120419
GData	-	20120419
Ikarus	-	20120419
Jiangmin	-	20120419
K7AntiVirus	-	20120418
Kaspersky	-	20120419
McAfee	-	20120418
McAfee-GW-Edition	-	20120418
Microsoft	-	20120419
NOD32	-	20120419
Norman	-	20120418
nProtect	-	20120418
Panda	-	20120418
PCTools	-	20120419
Rising	-	20120419
Sophos	-	20120419
SUPERAntiSpyware	-	20120402
Symantec	-	20120419
TheHacker	-	20120418
TrendMicro	-	20120419
TrendMicro-HouseCall	-	20120419
VBA32	-	20120418
VIPRE	-	20120419
ViRobot	-	20120419
VirusBuster	-	20120418
```

And for LazyLib.dll:


```
SHA256:	a68916a57b034e807ec4703f996879878d77306fc0b27a9f00e4e8aee86e074b
SHA1:	062ca0f96342af6e7ed8569c76a98511469d3d96
MD5:	c862042e2484b5c65795135ddf9dcd41
File size:	1.4 MB ( 1452544 bytes )
File name:	LazyLib.dll
File type:	Win32 DLL
Detection ratio:	0 / 41
Analysis date:	 2012-04-19 06:59:07 UTC ( 1 minute ago ) 
00
More details
Antivirus	Result	Update
AntiVir	-	20120419
Antiy-AVL	-	20120419
Avast	-	20120419
AVG	-	20120418
BitDefender	-	20120419
ByteHero	-	20120417
CAT-QuickHeal	-	20120419
ClamAV	-	20120418
Commtouch	-	20120419
Comodo	-	20120419
DrWeb	-	20120419
Emsisoft	-	20120419
eSafe	-	20120417
eTrust-Vet	-	20120418
F-Prot	-	20120418
F-Secure	-	20120419
Fortinet	-	20120419
GData	-	20120419
Ikarus	-	20120419
Jiangmin	-	20120419
K7AntiVirus	-	20120418
Kaspersky	-	20120419
McAfee	-	20120419
McAfee-GW-Edition	-	20120418
Microsoft	-	20120419
NOD32	-	20120419
Norman	-	20120418
nProtect	-	20120418
Panda	-	20120418
PCTools	-	20120419
Rising	-	20120419
Sophos	-	20120419
SUPERAntiSpyware	-	20120402
Symantec	-	20120419
TheHacker	-	20120418
TrendMicro	-	20120419
TrendMicro-HouseCall	-	20120419
VBA32	-	20120418
VIPRE	-	20120419
ViRobot	-	20120419
VirusBuster	-	20120418
```

----------


## jumperu

> *Hi there! Thanks for a lovely bot*.
> 
> _I used it over night and my bags got full, before that I made sure i had a mail recipient, but the didn't go to nearest town and send the mail at full. I made sure be4 botting that the profile contained a_ "mail option" _I used this profile: Uldum mining sell repair.rar_
> 
> *Anyone who knows what I might do wrong? Haven't seen any guide/tutorial on how to set this up*. Thanks in advance.


You have to add all the items(herbs,mines) that u want the bot to mail in the general settings (must be the names exactly as they appear in-game so watch out for spell check) 
and to add a name to the mail recipient/check to town on full bags (wich u did) 
and make sure the to town path is getting close to the mailbox, especially if you haven't used the profile before.

@everyone

If you don't trust to download the program first, then scan it, you can use:

https://www.virustotal.com/#url

http://onlinelinkscan.com/

i just did and reported everything fine, maybe AVG has something against LB, idk.

If you want to scan the file after you download it with an external scanner, there are alot of pages you can submit it:

https://www.virustotal.com/

http://onlinescan.avast.com/

http://virscan.org/

http://www.viruschief.com/

and alot more @google.

I know my comp is safe, and we did not change anything to the source of the lazybot except pointers.cs wich must be edited every time a patch is changing the offsets.

----------


## wow98xd

> @ogeid13
> Try to read again the first post... I think you are not setting the Flying Mount bar key in the Engine Settings after having choosen the Flying Engine.
> 
> @Nagashi
> Yes Jumperu is using the old sources where there is a check for an update but no there is nothing that can explain your account hacking !
> 
> @SeenSixFive
> Yes the update feature is still there... Even if not working.
> 
> ...


nvm i fixed it myself cuz no1 helped me

----------


## Grodlar

Hello!

I have downloaded the LazyBot source for V1.5.2 and try to get it working for an older version of WoW Cata. I have changed some offsets/pointers and Lazy will detect WoW/playername/ingame But when I press *start* I get:




> Message: Unknown class
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace: at LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_UnitClass() in E:\LazyB\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\Manager\Wow\PUnit.cs:line 356
> at LazyLib.ActionBar.BarMapper.MapBars() in E:\LazyB\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\ActionBar\BarMapper.cs:line 99
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting() in E:\LazyB\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Main.cs:line 271
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartStopBotting() in E:\LazyB\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Main.cs:line 221
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartEngineClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in E:\LazyB\lazybot\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Main.cs:line 884
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> ...


I guess it can't detect my Class but I can't manage to find out why... Can someone guide me in the right direction, wrong offse/pointer?

----------


## wow98xd

help when i click on that i want the bot to mine it gives me an error that i need to close lazybot

----------


## jumperu

> help when i click on that i want the bot to mine it gives me an error that i need to close lazybot


First you had a problem with the antivirus closing your bot, me and romb0t answered with links/scans of the files uploaded, next you said you solved that problem because no1 helped you.
Now you say it's an error and you need to close the bot, but no more info... ??

Reply for you and anyone else that wants to bot safely and correct:

First thing anyone should do is read the manual. Then read the first post of this thread, i tried to shove there as much info and error solving as i could. If you cannot find the answer there, you must then use the "search thread/forum" option, it's simple and efficient.

Please do not expect to download the bot, push start and do nothing else, cause most of the bans and the "bot not working" is because you didn't took a bit of time to setup the bot.
Read abit about the bot, learn the behavior and what it means/does, setup keybinds, learn main functions, find a good profile, and after you did all that you can start the bot and be satisfied that you yourself know how to use the bot safely.
It's a bit sad that we have to answer the same questions (that are answered aswell in the first thread) over and over again.

So, don't be lazy, use lazybot with care and dedication  :Big Grin: 

Enjoy.

----------


## wow98xd

> First you had a problem with the antivirus closing your bot, me and romb0t answered with links/scans of the files uploaded, next you said you solved that problem because no1 helped you.
> Now you say it's an error and you need to close the bot, but no more info... ??
> 
> Reply for you and anyone else that wants to bot safely and correct:
> 
> First thing anyone should do is read the manual. Then read the first post of this thread, i tried to shove there as much info and error solving as i could. If you cannot find the answer there, you must then use the "search thread/forum" option, it's simple and efficient.
> 
> Please do not expect to download the bot, push start and do nothing else, cause most of the bans and the "bot not working" is because you didn't took a bit of time to setup the bot.
> Read abit about the bot, learn the behavior and what it means/does, setup keybinds, learn main functions, find a good profile, and after you did all that you can start the bot and be satisfied that you yourself know how to use the bot safely.
> ...


sorry lol didnt read the manual :P

----------


## mooseknucks

everytime I tell this version to herb/mine under general settings I keep getting this error




> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> ...


ive tried redownloading the quickgraph.dll and making sure the mount i want to use is on every bar, but i always get this error, idk what to do

----------


## jumperu

> making sure the mount i want to use is on every bar


There are 2 settings for mounts. 
1 in general settings/keys/ground mount wich we dont use now
and 1 in engine settings (after u select flying engine) ...mount bar - key .... >> are u sure the setting here is the same as ingame?

----------


## deadlypwnage

Are there any uldum profiles with a built in "to town" path? the ones I downloaded don't have one :/.

----------


## jumperu

Add your own. 
Go on the path until u are near a city, stay on the path(red lines) goto profile settings, press record "to town" waypoins, and record (fly to town) them until u get to the mailbox, the waypoints (dots) that appear are green, that is your "to town path". Make sure u stop near a vendor, then press the button "npc name: .... " = "my current target". So goto vendor, goto mailbox, or other way around doesn't matter. 
That's it, stop recording, save the new profile under a different name  :Smile:  and begin testing :P

Good luck.

----------


## br28092

Where did the flying paths go? I downloaded the new version but theres no flying paths so nothing to follow. Was I suppose to copy them from the older version?

----------


## jumperu

the profiles are not integrated in the bot. there is a link in the first post to a couple of profiles, many flying ones. save them in another folder than ur bot, then select flying engine, profile, load ...etc..

----------


## mooseknucks

> There are 2 settings for mounts. 
> 1 in general settings/keys/ground mount wich we dont use now
> and 1 in engine settings (after u select flying engine) ...mount bar - key .... >> are u sure the setting here is the same as ingame?


Yes, because if i start lazybot without selecting [mine] or [herb] under engine settings and start the flying profile (using the abyssal sea horse to mine in vashjr) the bot starts, gets its coordinates, and starts its pathing, flying/swimming around the zone. As soon as I stop it and tell it either mine or herb, I get that error

----------


## romb0t

@Mooseknucks
It seems that you are not using our version of LB from the path:
C:\Users*\Biohazard*\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs

You should post your issue to the Thread (Lazybot 1.5.3 for 4.3.4.15595)

Sorry but I don't have the source that he was using so I cannot tell what is going wrong.

The other solution is to get the version from the first post in our thread.

----------


## romb0t

@all
In regards of all the flavor of LB being generated, I think that at some point of time we will rename this version of LB to something else.

What do you think and any idea for the name ?

----------


## jumperu

romb0t ... or lazy-rom-b0t  :Smile:

----------


## Yixin

5bots with Memory writing. All per-ban. Appealing at the moment.
All have the same settings.

Result:
one still got Banned
one got removed, and can play now
one need to upload scan of ID.
two more are still waiting for responses.




Still ban.
This is the latest response from Customer Support:
Greetings,

Your account was permanently suspended due to use of third party programs, which is against the Terms of Use (Blizzard Entertainment: Battle.net Terms of Use), the relevant part of which can be found in this article :

Anti-Cheat Policy - Battle.net Support

When running, the World of Warcraft client may monitor your computer's random access memory (ram) and/or cpu processes for unauthorized third party programs running concurrently with World of Warcraft. An unauthorized third party program as used herein shall be defined as any third party software, including without limitation any addon or mod, that in Blizzard Entertainment's sole determination:

I. enables or facilitates cheating of any type;

II. allows users to modify or hack the World of Warcraft interface, environment, and/or experience in any way not expressly authorized by Blizzard Entertainment; or

III. intercepts, mines, or otherwise collects information from or through World of Warcraft. In the event that World of Warcraft detects an unauthorized third party program, Blizzard may

a) communicate information back to blizzard entertainment, including without limitation your account name, details about the unauthorized third party program detected, and the time and date the unauthorized third party program was detected; and/or

b) exercise any or all of its rights under section 6 of this agreement, with or without prior notice to the user.

The use of such programs or files is clearly unfair to the World of Warcraft community playing regularly and is not tolerated on our servers.

Following a review of your case, we can confirm that such program has been used on several occasions by your account, and that the subsequent action taken is appropriate. We would not look to enter into any further communications on this issue as the matter is now considered closed.

----------


## romb0t

@Yixin
And ?

It is mentionned that memory writing can be dangerous (even if the warden does not look at the place we write to) but I think that you have either been reported by other players or you have abused (like too many sells in AH, too many hours spent ...).

I know a lot of people using this bot with or without memory writing and they have not been banned so far.

----------


## Yixin

Hey romb0t,

I have been using LB for like 4 months. Bot without memory writing before 4.3.4 (no ban so far). And after 4.3.4 using jumperu's default setting, botting only 1 day. Got this. 

Not accusing anything, just stated what happened to me. As you and Jumperu said, memory writing could be dangerous.  :Big Grin: 

BTW: No AH posting. All herbs/ores are mailed to another account, which is not banned. Too many hours?? Noo, 8-10 hours with 1 hour break. (only 1 day since 4.3.4 just came out)

----------


## mooseknucks

thanks romb0t, i dont have time to check that now, but ill get to that later today

----------


## RitAbsolute

> Hey romb0t,
> 
> I have been using LB for like 4 months. Bot without memory writing before 4.3.4 (no ban so far). And after 4.3.4 using jumperu's default setting, botting only 1 day. Got this. 
> 
> Not accusing anything, just stated what happened to me. As you and Jumperu said, memory writing could be dangerous. 
> 
> BTW: No AH posting. All herbs/ores are mailed to another account, which is not banned. Too many hours?? Noo, 8-10 hours with 1 hour break. (only 1 day since 4.3.4 just came out)


I think you had bad luck. For example, I had hook mouse active 1 month ago or so and I never get banned regardless of all the people who get banned because the Hook Mouse.
Since that, I use memory writing and didn't get banned.
I hope you can restore your accounts  :Smile:

----------


## beastxy

i have a problem when im trying to click the "mine" settings under engine settings and when i go to hit save and exit it gives me this message:

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

answer: use your brain

----------


## mooseknucks

just tried using the LB linked in the first post of this thread and got this error




> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> ...


idk what to do anymore : (
reading it, idk why its trying to load from D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79, the D drive on this laptop is the "recovery" drive

----------


## romb0t

@Beasty & Mooseknucks
Still the same issue that has been covered hundreds of time... Read first post or search for flying mount bar & flying mount key !

The error you get is that LB is not able to get your flying mount bar which should be set in the Engine settings.

----------


## jumperu

I will change the full version in the link to the full bot in the first post, and add to it a key to flying mount, it seems to many ppl are too lazy...

----------


## tooearly

So I created my own profile in Uldum to collect whiptail, mainly for testing purposes. It seems to work ok, but everytime it collects an herb it'll fly back up to normal height (when I started recording) and then circle around a few times and then go back to where the "start" of my recording happened and then work its way back down. But pretty much, it'll only do a short path because by the time it gets done circling/flying up and moving to the beginning, a new node has respawned.

Is anyone else experiencing an issue like this? (It's quite a weird thing, cirlces/resetting the path back to the beginning)

----------


## jumperu

is it doing the same with a profile created by others? .. are u sure u have the keybinds set ok, maybe instead of strafe you have somthing else..

----------


## tooearly

I'll double check everything and try another profile to see what's going on. If no one else's is doing this, then it's mine. That solves my problem pretty much.

Another question, is it not possible to make a swimming profile? I tried to do an azshara's veil one at Tol Barad and it doesn't play nice with the water.

----------


## romb0t

@tooearly
The only place where we handle the swimming is Vash'jir. Flying gathering in Tolbard should not be possible as we cannot fly.

----------


## Marikafka

```
[14:54:54] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[14:55:00] State changed: Mounting
[14:55:01] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[14:55:04] State changed: Navigating
```

Bot stuck at Navigating. If i star the bot near the mining node it dismounts, mines, loots, mounts thats it.
Why bot doesn't run? I've looked at Radar all waypoints are good.

----------


## tooearly

> @tooearly
> The only place where we handle the swimming is Vash'jir. Flying gathering in Tolbard should not be possible as we cannot fly.


ok thanks for letting me know.

----------


## jumperu

> ```
> [14:54:54] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [14:55:00] State changed: Mounting
> [14:55:01] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
> [14:55:04] State changed: Navigating
> ```
> 
> Bot stuck at Navigating. If i star the bot near the mining node it dismounts, mines, loots, mounts thats it.
> Why bot doesn't run? I've looked at Radar all waypoints are good.


Make sure you have .net installed, and all addons disabled.

----------


## Karil2

Anyone have a Profile and behavior for a 61 shadow priest trying to level Gf's toon for her ( I hate Priests) lol

thanks in advanced

----------


## jumperu

there is none included in the link in the first post?..i think i have all classes there

----------


## Miyagui0

Hey guys. I must be missing something here.
I'm trying some grinding profiles, but I can't make the bot pull mobs. It only fights back when attacked. 
So, unless the bot gets very close to the mob and get it's aggro, the bot will just keep moving until it is attacked.

I know it must be something in the profile, but can't figure anything there.
Any idea of what to do? 
By the way, I'm using it to level my shadow priest.

----------


## jumperu

Yes u have to add the mobs that u want the bot to attack. Go to profile settings, subprofile, clik on unnamed then at factions u have a "+" sign, wich u press after u have targeted ingame the mob u wanna kill. u repeat this for all the mobs in the area, then save the profile.

----------


## Miyagui0

Thanks Jumperu.

Searching for a way to give you rep, I saw you were born on the same day as me. But I'm 1 year older.
Hehe

----------


## Karil2

> there is none included in the link in the first post?..i think i have all classes there


Yes of course you did and I just did not look <Smacks Self>

Thanks Jumperu for all your help

----------


## jumperu

Since most of the questions are regarding profiles and the setup of the bot, i'm thinking about doing a video and post it on youtube for easy access (since ppl don't read much nowadays *hint "manual")  :Wink: 
Anyone know the name of a good recording program for desktop and a good after-recorder video processing program, since i want to insert some explanation text between frames?

----------


## werobetel

> Since most of the questions are regarding profiles and the setup of the bot, i'm thinking about doing a video and post it on youtube for easy access (since ppl don't read much nowadays *hint "manual") 
> Anyone know the name of a good recording program for desktop and a good after-recorder video processing program, since i want to insert some explanation text between frames?


camstudio + youtube anotations

----------


## renanwar

How can I add profiles for fishing ?
I click on profile settings and a blank screen appears with nothing options.

----------


## romb0t

@renanwar
If you use the fishing engine then there is no profile to configure as it is for static fishing meaning that you go somewhere where you can fish and you fish...

If you want to create profile that fly around places where you can fish then you will need to use the Flying Engine and in the engine sestting to ensure that your fishing set-up is correct. Then you can create a profile as you will do for gathering but this time you have to ensure to be near the ground. We use this kind of profile mainly to fish in fish school.

----------


## heosphoros

> eyy jumperu you lied...lb exists since june/10, u never used it for 3 years :P
> but thanks for the thread


youre like the 3'd ho says that

tnx forthebot jumperu

----------


## sebdalink

Hi jumperu.

First, thanks for your work on bot.
Have you plan to release your source?
I want make some changes on pool fishing because bot doesn't recast when bobber isn't close enough to pool.

----------


## romb0t

@sebdalink
The sources from Jumperu are the ones left by Arutha352 except that he has used my pointer.cs for 4.3.4_15595 see thread ([WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread)

Now, I have already implemented what you have suggested in my version of the bot. And soon a new release of LB will be published with some enhancements. Jumperu is testing the new version at this time.

The issue is that there are already too many thread with LazyBot for 4.3.4.

----------


## jumperu

Yeah, stay tuned for updates and fixes on the bot + alot of new features all implemented by romb0t. He will release his version when it's ready.

If you still want the old source use google and search for: "lazybot source svn". After u get it, update the pointers.cs and it should work fine.

----------


## yenomeerf

I don't have a 'plugins' folder. So I made one and it doesn't show up in the Plugins tab, Where should i put the convert.dll? ty

----------


## sebdalink

Thanks for your anwsers  :Smile: 
So I understand you don't plan to release your modified bot sources.

@yenomeerf: Use whole bot download link on first page, you will find plugin folder on it.

----------


## jumperu

Idk what you did not understand. The source is public. First result in google search for "lazybot source" is THIS . To get those files use a program like this1 .

After you get the files of the source, open it with your favorite c#, c++ editor (most use microsoft visual studio 2010).
You will find in the source the file "pointers.cs". If you copy/paste the values you find HERE ([WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread) and save it, you will get what we have. It is not that hard. If you compile it, you get the release files from the first post(updated bot).

GL.

----------


## sebdalink

I already got these sources and compiled it. I'm talk about your sources with rombot's modifications and optimizations like fish pool enhancements

----------


## jumperu

The modified LB will be released soon, we are still testing it. I'll post a change-log later today. As for the modified source, only romb0t has it and i guess it is his choice whether to share it. He implemented all the modifications, i'm only testing the bot for him and report errors.

----------


## jumperu

*Here are all the changes that romb0t made, the release will be uploaded soon.*
Change log for LazyBot v 4.3.4_r35:
- *Versioning of LazyBot change to: <wow version>_<lazybot revision number>*
- *Adding an option in the Flying Engine profile settings to allow a path to be reversible*
This option is usefull if you don't have a circle path. If checked then when hitting the last point of the path, the bot will follow the path in reverse and so on.
- *Enable Flying Engine to work in Tol'Barad*
Tol'barad is a zone where you cannot fly so I have added a check so that you can still gather in Tol'barad
- *Enable looting for Flying Engine*
There is an option in the Flying Engine settings to allow the loot or not after a kill.
- *Fishing in Fishpools has been enhanced*
Recast until the bobber is in the Fishpool
- *Enable skinning of dead units for Grinding Engine*
It is now possible to skin corpses killed&looted by others
- *Poison on Distance weapon (Rogues)*
In the combat rule designer, it is possible to put poison on your distance weapon
- *Option to change Vertice type for Grinding Engine profile*
Now you can change the type of the vertice in the grinding engine profile settings. Just select the one(s) you want to change and click on the corresponding button.
- *Beep alert on specific message*
If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
- *Enable to choose the color for the player arrow in the radar – Flying engine (SysMunky's code idea with improvment)*
- *Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log*
- *Disable Mouse Hook in the wizard*
You can still activate it in the General Settings (to your own responsibility)
- *Adding a Pause bot button*
- *Remove Rotator, LazyData and Converter plugins*
Those were deprecated and not fully functional
*- Rest actions will be fired when the player needs to rest in the grinding engine*
- *Change the MageFood condition*
The number to provide is the number of stack and not the number of items. So leaving 1 should be what anybody wants to use
- *Face the unit you want to loot or skin*
- *Adding timestamp to the logfile name*
So each session of the bot will have its own log file and will be preserved
- *Change the status bar string*
For grinding: "K/L/S:x/x/x - D:x - XP/h: x-TTL: x", (K)ill/(L)oot/(H)arvest, (D)eath, (TimeToLevel)-calculated from XP/h value
For flying: "K/H:x/x - Deaths: x - H/H:x", (K)ills/(H)arvest, (H)arvest/(H)our
- *Adding 2 plugins: PVerticeType and PConverter*
=== _PConverter_
This is a basic GatherBuddy2 to LazyBot converter. Will not work on complex profiles
Someone made a video on how to use this, here is the link: [Tut] GB2 to Re-evolution Lazybot Converter - YouTube and a link to his post on the forum http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...erter-fix.html ([Release]GB2 to Lazybot Re-evolution Converter Plugin*Also Rollese GB2 Converter fix*)
=== _PVerticeType_
This is a plugin to change all the vertice of a Grinding profile from one type to another

----------


## jumperu

I finished the video wich explains all the LB functions, so you can watch that if you don't wanna read the manual or if you want to know more about the bot. Also linked it in the first post. Any comments/ideas will be much appreciated.
The video was made using the romb0t modified version of LB, wich will be released later on. So you can see the changes above in the video also.

----------


## romb0t

All,

As mentionned in the 2 previous posts, I am going to post a new version of the bot. Please refer to previous posts to see the change log.

You can use this file either by replacing an existing installation (copy the content of the zip into your LB directory) or by creating a new folder for it.

Rapidshare: LB_r35.zip
Internal: LB_r35.zip

Don't request for a virusscan, you can do it yourself  :Wink: 

Hope you will enjoy it.

PS: Ensure to read the first post of this thread.

----------


## rids0wnz

Hello guys,

Thanks for the bot, good to see something like this being given out for free. Only just started using it properly today, I have one question so far... when I use the fishbot it seems to take a number of quite long pauses between casts - sometimes standing there doing nothing for over a minute - am I doing something wrong?

Cheers

----------


## romb0t

@rids0wnz
Any log to share with us ? If you check the debug log, what do you see when this happens ?

----------


## obess

> All,
> 
> As mentionned in the 2 previous posts, I am going to post a new version of the bot. Please refer to previous posts to see the change log.
> 
> You can use this file either by replacing an existing installation (copy the content of the zip into your LB directory) or by creating a new folder for it.
> 
> Rapidshare: LB_r35.zip
> Internal: LB_r35.zip
> 
> ...


Can you do "use macro for mail" function like it was in old releases. It is very useful for non english clients. 
Thank u for ur work  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@obess
No I haven't looked at this functionality as it seems that Blizzard stop the possibility of this macro.

----------


## obess

> @obess
> No I haven't looked at this functionality as it seems that Blizzard stop the possibility of this macro.


Actually they don't. Macro still works and i use old exe there this function exists and it works fine (i just copied dlls).. But now i cant use ur awesome release because it doesn't have "mail macro" function  :Frown:

----------


## romb0t

@obess
Hum, I don't have the macro. Is it possible that you post it ?

----------


## obess

/script SendMailNameEditBox:SetText("urAltName")

----------


## skarbonke

when i try to load a profile it says "the profile you tried to load is not valid for this engine" any ideas how to get rid of this?

----------


## romb0t

@skarbonke
Did you choose the correct engine ?

@obess
What is the issue without this macro to send a mail with your french wow client ?
The issue with the macro is not the macro itself, it is the fact that when you are in the sending message tab, you cannot activate the say shoutbox using the enter key (which is how we do to send our macro). But from the code, I don't see why the ohter method which is to click on the To field and send the text will not work on your french client.

----------


## obess

> @skarbonke
> you cannot activate the say shoutbox using the enter key


In old releases u should set macro binding in mailing options. And then it checked - bot just pressed this button on actionbar (screenshot) instead of sending name set in options
I'm on russian client, and there are problems with cyrillic symbols from first release of lazybot  :Smile: . So then bot fills recipient name - it sends only "?????" that's why macro was so useful


this is screenshot of old exe, i use. then you click on "use macro" - small popup appears with macro i posted.

----------


## romb0t

@obess
I do understand what you are speaking about but no key works to have a macro played when you are in the Sending Mail tab. I have tried a lot of possibilities.

----------


## obess

> @obess
> I do understand what you are speaking about but no key works to have a macro played when you are in the Sending Mail tab. I have tried a lot of possibilities.


But how does it work on old lazy evo release (1.5 afaik). Anyway thank you for ur care about that problem  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@Obess
I think it worked because Bliz allowed to have a shortcut to be run while the sending mail tab is active. Now, it is no more possible and it is why Arutha removed from the latest source code available to the community.
So I don't think that I would be able to overcome with a solution to your issue.

----------


## wowbrandon123

hm...it seems to skip about 50% of the whiptail is passes over. any fix?

----------


## obess

> @Obess
> I think it worked because Bliz allowed to have a shortcut to be run while the sending mail tab is active. Now, it is no more possible and it is why Arutha removed from the latest source code available to the community.
> So I don't think that I would be able to overcome with a solution to your issue.


U don't understand it is working NOW on live realms, i just have old version there this function still exists and it works fine (i just updated dlls), i can share it with u if u want  :Smile: 

and u can test it.. just press macro then mailing tab is active  :Smile:  so it is possible

----------


## jumperu

> hm...it seems to skip about 50% of the whiptail is passes over. any fix?


Maybe the zone you are botting in is overcrowded, and you have ticked "stop gathering if player around",. or "max units at node 1".

----------


## romb0t

@obess
Ok, I have seen it is working if the macro is sent just before we go to the sending mail tab. So in next release, I will put the enabling of the macro back.

ETA: begin of next week as I have other things to add.

----------


## obess

> @obess
> Ok, I have seen it is working if the macro is sent just before we go to the sending mail tab. So in next release, I will put the enabling of the macro back.


Thank you so so much!  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

To people having issue to harvest:

Could you check that you have not set the Engine setting: Auto Blacklist ?
If this option is checked then it means that if for any reason, you did not succeed in gathering a node, this node will be added to the bad locations and will be saved in your profile.

In order to solve this:
- Open the profile file in an editor like notepad
- Remove all those <badlocation> lines at the end of it.
Note that you will also remove the bad locations that the profile writter put it in so you should check with the original profile.

----------


## obess

3 of my accs got banned today  :Frown:  mousehook off memorywriting off, no whispers, 10h botting sessions in 24h. 2 of accs were off line then that happened. Dunno what to say, dont think lazy is absolutely passive. Could this be because i use not updated exe?

----------


## Expulsion

> 3 of my accs got banned today  mousehook off memorywriting off, no whispers, 10h botting sessions in 24h. 2 of accs were off line then that happened. Dunno what to say, dont think lazy is absolutely passive. Could this be because i use not updated exe?


Been botting since it came out and I've seen quite a few of these. If you don't have those setting on then the bot is completely passive, but having them on isn't the main reason why you would get caught. Most of the time player reports will get you caught. If you're on a high pop server or bot during peak hours you're gonna get reported. I suggest turning the bot in as you go to sleep and leave it on for a few hours.

----------


## obess

But if bot 100% passive and someone report u - how will they understand that u actually botting? 2 of my accs were offline, so they even could not see how they move

also all settings are ultrasafe, 1min on follow logout. I suggest to create setting that bot stop all actions then someone is around, especially then bot stucks somewhere )

----------


## RitAbsolute

Hi I've got a doubt about the grinding engine. I'm making my own profiles but, it is normal that the bot turn left and turn right all the time? I mean, he's following the path I make, but he makes some rare movements and it seems like he's searching for mobs. Is this an usual behavior or I have something wrong?

Thanks.

----------


## andyc20

Hey Im new to this botting thing, when ever i start up the bot it never detects that im logged in on wow, this is probs a stupid beginner issue :P

----------


## jumperu

get the version from the first post, read the whole post, watch the video then start the bot

----------


## kojot77

Hi!
How i can change weapon after combat? Bot is using for fishing with flying engine, option "Send key on combat" in use and work fine, but after combat bot cant fish. Im try add function if not in combat use ... but its not work, cos bot try continue suspend fishing after combat.

Thx

----------


## jumperu

> But if bot 100% passive and someone report u - how will they understand that u actually botting? 2 of my accs were offline, so they even could not see how they move
> also all settings are ultrasafe, 1min on follow logout. I suggest to create setting that bot stop all actions then someone is around, especially then bot stucks somewhere )


The new version modified by romb0t already contains a few extra safe features like :
- *Beep alert on specific message. If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
*- *Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log
*- *Adding a Pause bot button
*I also requested: "logout on wisper", and "ingore rules when in to-town mode", some feature that i hope he will add soon, but he is alone and there are alot of improvements that he is working on. Bot already has a "stop on stuck more than 5 times" (wich doesn't work for me, idk why) , but i'll propose him to add "logout on stuck" also.





> Hi I've got a doubt about the grinding engine. I'm making my own profiles but, it is normal that the bot turn left and turn right all the time? I mean, he's following the path I make, but he makes some rare movements and it seems like he's searching for mobs. Is this an usual behavior or I have something wrong?
> Thanks.


It happens to me2, i'm guessing that bot is searching too fast for a new spot/mob to go to after he finishes combat or after he mounts, i'll talk to romb0t to see if he can increase this time abit, or change it to a specific rule like...."after combat don't turn around looking for a spot to go to, just go to spot x" ...idk, i think he will find the best solution





> Hi!
> How i can change weapon after combat? Bot is using for fishing with flying engine, option "Send key on combat" in use and work fine, but after combat bot cant fish. Im try add function if not in combat use ... but its not work, cos bot try continue suspend fishing after combat.
> Thx


try to put in combat settings/rest tab ... a macro that will equip the weapon... so that after it kills the mob, and before it starts fishing...the bot will equip the rod. i can't think of another option.

----------


## obess

> try to put in combat settings/rest tab ... a macro that will equip the weapon... so that after it kills the mob, and before it starts fishing...the bot will equip the rod. i can't think of another option.


I think it is easier to create macro on first attack spell - smth like
/equip smth
/cast heroic strike

----------


## jumperu

> Hi!
> How i can change weapon after combat? Bot is using for fishing with flying engine, option "Send key on combat" in use and work fine, but after combat bot cant fish. Im try add function if not in combat use ... but its not work, cos bot try continue suspend fishing after combat.
> Thx


He said how can he equip the fishing rod* "after combat",* cause when the combat starts he is using the option "Send key on combat" (from flying engine). And for your macro to work when combat ends, you have to know wich spell is the last one to be cast. and you can't know wich spell will kill the mob.  :Smile:

----------


## obess

> you have to know wich spell is the last one to be cast


/equip smth
/cast ur_fly_mount

This should work i think  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

well, then consider this situation:

Bot sees fishing pool, goes down, equips rod, get's attacked, equips weapon, kills the mob, then wants to fish in the fishpool he found...so...weapon is equipped and he will skip that pool or stop if he casts fly mount.
Maybe romb0t can add a rule like: if bot wants to fish, try casting, if casting fails for "x" reason check if rod is equipped.

----------


## romb0t

@For the fishing rod, it is quite simple  :Wink: 

Put your fishing rod in one of your toolbar
Create a rule in the Buff section with 2 conditions - All:
Function - Player - Not - In CombatFunction - Player - Not - CastingAdd the key to equip your fishing rod.

You will have to add a rule in your Combat section to ensure that you will equip the weapon.

@For the enhancements, I will see what I can implement and what I won't and will let you know.

----------


## kojot77

Realy simple :Smile:  and work!

THX

----------


## SysMunky

Awesome work on the coding romb0t, thanks for the tweaks and improvements, and for making my sloppy code work 10 times better, and jumperu- great video to help new users figure out some of the basics. Great work folks!

----------


## Silvos

Ok at the risk of looking stupid i have a question that i have not found a way to fix :/

I am very new to the botting scene btw . I downloaed a version of the bot from this website like 5 days ago , i think it was an older one because all the profiles ive been trying with that work just fine.

Now i downloaded the 1.5.5 from this thread and i even used the profiles from the initial post of this thread but everytime i try to load them it says they are not a valid profile for this version . Any ideas why is that ? Is it just that this is completely new and there are no profiles for it yet ?

----------


## romb0t

@Silvos
You should search in this thread and read the first post of this thread before asking questions...

There are 2 types of profiles:
- Grinding profiles that work only when the Grinding engine is selected,
- Gathering profile that work only when the Flying Engine is selected.

Trying to load a profile with a wrong engine will lead to your error message.

----------


## jumperu

The bot has 2 engines. Grinding + Flying gathering. Grinding profiles are like silithius.xml + silithius.xml.path, and flying profiles are just silithius.xml , so choose the correct engine before u load the profile. And watch the video, it is explained there.
I also added this info to the first thread to be more visible, i thought it was simple but it seems many have problems with this.
@romb0t .. damn ur fast  :Wink:

----------


## Spykehollow

I got an issue, first of all sorry for my bad english, im not naive, anyway, im using a flying profile for herbs, today i was going like 200+ herbs for hour... now after some hours i started the bot again and he is doing 70 herbs for hour so, i started it and was watching while gathering and now the surprise... the bot skip some herbs that are really easy to get, isn't some reaching problem because he just fly over the herb but skipping it! So, i tryed restaring wow and even lazyevo bot nothing worked, i have toggle on and off the autoblacklist but still nothing works, is there a way for clear the blacklist or someone have an idea for that?
Thank alot and sorry again for my english!

----------


## romb0t

@Spykehollow
The only solution is to use a text editor (like notepad) to edit your profile. At the end of it, you will see lines like:
<BadLocation>5279.04 -2617.54 1464.99</BadLocation>
You will have to remove them and save your profile file.

Note that in the next version of LB, there will be 2 types of "bad locations", the ones that the profile creator will set-up (<BadLocation>) and the ones that are automatically detected by the bot (<AutoBadLocation>) so that it will be easier to remove them. May be I will add the possibility to clean the <AutoBadLocation>.

@Daniel213
First, we do not see the messages that you have.
Second, I think that you should read the first post on the first page of this thread. There is a manual and a video to show you how it works.

----------


## Spykehollow

Dude, i love you, really, you are the best.

----------


## cordes96

Hey guys i have been using Lazybot for about a year now and haven't had any Problems or bans so im doing good but when i logged on today to set up Lazybot i logged in and pressed Start Bot and i had log debug on and it kept saying Send Key Fmount: Bar 3 Key 1 now its post to say that once because its mounting but it won't send the key so i mounted myself to see if that would work it did not. it wouldn't send the keys or anything so i was wondering if something went wrong i biohazards to but it didn't work also haven't had any problems till today

----------


## jumperu

LOL, u are an american, *Location* *Tampa, Florida*, is that English, or a far away dialect?

To answer your problem, read the first post, watch the video, install .net framework. But my guess is that you have addons interfering with the bot, bartender or something. So, disable the addons and make sure the key set in engine settings/fly mount (in your case bar 3 key 1) is the same as in-game.

I hope you will understand what i wrote, it's plain English even though it's not my native language  :Wink:

----------


## hesa2020

REQUEST BATTLEGROUND ENGINE !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i can donate for them !

----------


## shamash89

I've searched the forums, but found nothing. I updated Lazybot to the one listed here, still nothing. Lazybot is skipping elementium veins (not rich elementium or pyrite). the mine_en file is fine, there are no line breaks. It doesn't detect them on the Lazybot radar, even if I'm standing right next to them. Any ideas?

----------


## rougekiller

i just started out using this bot and ive raked through some settings i hve got it to open ive managed to load a profile and get it to show the nodes on the radar but when i actually go to start the bot i get this starting
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Tawny Wind Rider : 1 : 0
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Whirlwind : 1 : 9
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Death Wish : 1 : 8
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Intercept : 1 : 7
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Raging Blow : 1 : 5
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Slam : 1 : 4
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Execute : 1 : 3
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 2
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Fishing : 1 : 1
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Tawny Wind Rider : 1 : 0 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Whirlwind : 1 : 9 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Death Wish : 1 : 8 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Intercept : 1 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Raging Blow : 1 : 5 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Slam : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Execute : 1 : 3 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 2 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Fishing : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Pummel : 1 : 7
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Disarm : 1 : 5
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Rend : 1 : 3
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 2
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Attack : 1 : 1
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Overpower : 1 : 0
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Death Wish : 1 : 9 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Cleave : 1 : 8
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Rend : 1 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Execute : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 5 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Charge : 1 : 3
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 2 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Attack : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Cleave : 6 : 0 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Intimidating Shout : 6 : 9
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Bloodthirst : 6 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Inner Rage : 6 : 5
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Hamstring : 6 : 4
[4:35:39 PM] Found item: Essence of Eranikus' Shade : 6 : 3
[4:35:39 PM] Found item: Barov Servant Caller : 6 : 2
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Strike : 6 : 1
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Throw : 5 : 9
[4:35:39 PM] Key: Attack : 5 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Recklessness : 5 : 6
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Retaliation : 5 : 5
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Commanding Shout : 5 : 4
[4:35:39 PM] Found key: Demoralizing Shout : 5 : 1
[4:35:39 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[4:35:39 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
[4:36:43 PM] Could not load the rotation manager
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Tawny Wind Rider : 1 : 0
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Whirlwind : 1 : 9
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Death Wish : 1 : 8
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Intercept : 1 : 7
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Raging Blow : 1 : 5
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Slam : 1 : 4
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Execute : 1 : 3
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 2
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Fishing : 1 : 1
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Tawny Wind Rider : 1 : 0 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Whirlwind : 1 : 9 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Death Wish : 1 : 8 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Intercept : 1 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Raging Blow : 1 : 5 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Slam : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Execute : 1 : 3 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 2 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Fishing : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Pummel : 1 : 7
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Disarm : 1 : 5
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Rend : 1 : 3
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 2
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Attack : 1 : 1
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Overpower : 1 : 0
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Death Wish : 1 : 9 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Cleave : 1 : 8
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Rend : 1 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Execute : 1 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Victory Rush : 1 : 5 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Heroic Strike : 1 : 4 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Charge : 1 : 3
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Bloodthirst : 1 : 2 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Attack : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Cleave : 6 : 0 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Intimidating Shout : 6 : 9
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Bloodthirst : 6 : 6 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Inner Rage : 6 : 5
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Hamstring : 6 : 4
[4:43:29 PM] Found item: Essence of Eranikus' Shade : 6 : 3
[4:43:29 PM] Found item: Barov Servant Caller : 6 : 2
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Strike : 6 : 1
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Throw : 5 : 9
[4:43:29 PM] Key: Attack : 5 : 7 is a duplicate
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Recklessness : 5 : 6
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Retaliation : 5 : 5
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Commanding Shout : 5 : 4
[4:43:29 PM] Found key: Demoralizing Shout : 5 : 1
[4:43:29 PM] Mines: 34 - Herbs: 57
[4:43:30 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[4:43:30 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
and its not the profiles fault because not even the fishing engine is working for me does this have to do with the combat profiles because i havent figured out how to load new ones

----------


## romb0t

@hesa2020
From my side, I won't develop anything for the PvP world as I don't do it and don't like it.

@shamash89
Really no idea why you are the only one to not be able to gather elementium veins. Whatever the region you are, you do not see the Elementium veins on the radar ?

@rougekiller
Yes you have to use a correct combat profile. Normally if you look at the downloads of the first post of this thread (by Jumperu), there are some behavior files. Those .xml files should be extracted in the behaviors folder in your LB installation. If there is no Behaviors folder, create it.

----------


## shamash89

> @shamash89
> Really no idea why you are the only one to not be able to gather elementium veins. Whatever the region you are, you do not see the Elementium veins on the radar ?


I see them on WoW's radar, but not the LB radar. It skips over them completely. 

I've seen a few other posts about people having this issue, but none with a fix..

----------


## romb0t

@Shamash89
Are you sure that the language settings of LB is the correct one (same as in wow)?

I have been able to reproduce the behavior only if I use a wrong client language in LB compared to the language of WoW.

----------


## shamash89

> @Shamash89
> Are you sure that the language settings of LB is the correct one (same as in wow)?
> 
> I have been able to reproduce the behavior only if I use a wrong client language in LB compared to the language of WoW.


WoW and LB are both set to English.

----------


## romb0t

@Shamash89
Can you post your mine_en.xml ?
In LB radar, if you check the Show Objects, do you see the Elementium vein ? If yes, then there is something wrong in the name of the mine in the mine_en.xml. What we do is take the name of the object and compare with the list found parsing the mine_en.xml. If the name ios not found then the object is not declared as a node and so will only show as an object.

----------


## paintpauller

love the bot and have been using it for 5 months now! really like the changes that romb0t has added into it they make a huge difference. 
i was adding to town way-points and got it all to work great but fore some reason after selling/mailing my toon will follow them one more time before going back to the farming ones any suggestions on how to fix that?
also have some suggestions to improve the bot:
add the ability to delete the nearest way-point (in the profile setting - flying engine) or something like right click delete menu delete way-point in the radar 
add the ability to insert a way-point in between two way-points (in the profile setting - flying engine) or something like right click delete menu delete way-point in the radar 
add the ability for more then one to town way-point group (useful if you are farming in a big zone)

Thanks for all your work on the bot and keep up the good work!!

EDIT: also when when looting is enabled while in flying there is a huge wait after looting for it to preform its next task (sometime up to 45sec)

----------


## romb0t

@Paintpauller
Hum no idea for the first issue, any log when you encounter the issue ? If I understood correctly, the bot will try to sell then mail and then again sell and mail ?

For the suggestions, I can add it to my list but no ETA about integrating them.

For the looting issue, you are the only one to report the issue. Any strange thing done in your combat behavior ? Any more information on when/how it has raised up ?

----------


## paintpauller

as for the to town ti will sell and mail then fly back to the start, once it gets there it will fly back to the vendor and mail but not sell or mail and make its way back again to the start of the way-points. 
as with the suggestions glad u liked them and i just was thinking it would b cool if they were in and all 
and with the looting im using the combat behavior Nih's Shadow Priest v2 provided by jumperu and it has no delay until i turn on the looting.
its always after i loot a mob i have killed and will vary in length from 30 to 60 sec (this is after every mob looted so it i kill 3 mobs to get to a herb it will loot one wait loot wait loot wait herb then mount) if i get my herbing off b4 i get interrupted by a mob then i will kill, loot, wait, mount

EDIT after a close eye most tend to b 55-60 sec long

----------


## paintpauller

also a few posts back there was some talk about a macro and mail, if you want to open a chat window while in a macro menu or send mail all u have to do is hit "esc" then "enter" and the box will open. this might b a eraser fix then what u came up with =D

----------


## romb0t

Anything in the log file that I can look at ? You can PM a log file showing this wait after a loot ?

Edit: can't answer to your PM as your box is full  :Wink:  For me there is something wrong with the combat behavior. I could not reproduce using one of my toon that uses another combat behavior.

----------


## paintpauller

lol i will have to del some of them, hmm its as stated im using the combat behavior Nih's Shadow Priest v2 provided by jumperu and it has no delay until i turn on the looting.
the only other Shadow Priest behavior i have is Shadow Priest v2.2 and it doesnt kill anything. do u by chance have one if not i could try making one but i dont know shadow that well and never made a behavior b4

Edit: thanks for all the help, and fast replies!
did some digging around in the behavior i was using and found that it was trying to run a script after every move (dont know y this doesnt effect in combat or with looting not selected) after going through and deleting the scrips and saving it runs faster and smother then before! 

if your having the same problem or a similar one delete the scrips if there are some and it will run smother!

for shadow priests hers the modified Nih's Shadow Priest v2
http://www.mediafire.com/file/t8lgdu...riest_v2.2.xml

----------


## Omduvill

Hello there!

I got some huge problems, and i've no idea what's wrong!

First of, it seems that i miss 2 files, dunno which 1 tho, but the bot tells me this:

[20:38:21] Could not find the file C:\Users\Användaren\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX71.360\Collect\Herb_en.xml
[20:38:21] Could not find the file C:\Users\Användaren\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX71.360\Collect\Mine_en.xml

Is there any chance to get those 2 files or what should i do?

Next problem i have is:

When i've changed to flying engine, going for engine settings, change the thing i want like, herb mount on bar 1 key 3 etc. But when i save and close that 1, an Error occure. It says; "Lazy Evolution" Encountered a problem and needed to close. PLease notify Arutha about this problem with a copy of following: Message: Objektreferensen har inte angetts till en instans av ett objekt.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: vid LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) i D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:rad 79
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

I've looked through all these 31 pages of posts, pretty quick.. but haven't seen any1 with the same problem. I checked on the 1st page. i've done those things. but nothing helps, so would appreciate a solution  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

1st error: If you download the bot from the first post, bottom of the post, the full version of the original or modified one, after you download it, you have to extract it, cause it's archived. Don't run the bot from the archive.
2nd error: m8, if u said u checked the first post ...then you need to go get some glasses, cause this error and the answer for it is right there. (and it's repeated again in lots of posts during the entire thread.)

----------


## monkeyweed

when a bad location is made, does that mean it turns the waypoint into the badlocation? or does the waypoint stay and it just skips it? because i dont want to remove bad locations if it removes the waypoint too

----------


## jumperu

bad location and waypoints are completly different. they have no connection, so it won't remove the waypoint.

----------


## inthemixmike

Does anybody have archived older versions?

I'm trying to find a version of Lazybot for 4.0.6

----------


## jumperu

here is what i have, i can't promise it will work..

evo 4.0.6.7z

----------


## paintpauller

love everything that you have done to the bot however 
- Fishing in Fishpools has been enhanced
Recast until the bobber is in the Fishpool
doesnt work if you have memory writing enabled!

----------


## romb0t

@Paintpauller
I will look into that but I do not use Memory Writing...

Edit: ok found it and yes I had implemented it only for non memory writing mode. Will be fixed in next release.

----------


## setter91

I have done everything started bot and loaded some profile for mining lvling its all good he starts flying but he keeps just flying he doesnt go down for mining nodes,any1 could help me I am kind of really new to LB  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

If you are new, read the first post, it has all the info there. Install .net framework and check "engine settings/mine-herb"

----------


## paintpauller

> @Paintpauller
> I will look into that but I do not use Memory Writing...
> 
> Edit: ok found it and yes I had implemented it only for non memory writing mode. Will be fixed in next release.


thanks, today was actually my 1st time using it. figured the fishing bot already doesnt play nice with the bobber so i would give it a go. (also at the time of starting the bot i was still on my computer and where on mining and herbing i can stand the mouse being stolen for a second in fishing its needed till the pool is fished)

thanks again for the hard work that you have put into the new and improved bot! MUCH APPRECIATED!

----------


## monkeyweed

help im using grinding engine and i have the behavior set up right i think, but it wont cast anything, it says pull result succes but it just stands there starting at the enemy

----------


## romb0t

If you check the debug check box, what does it say when LB tries to attack a mob ?

----------


## monkeyweed

[5:04:33 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Blackrock Invader
[5:04:33 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[5:04:34 PM] Pull result: Success
[5:04:39 PM] Bot stopped

when it says success it actualy isnt successful

----------


## jumperu

check your keybinds. they are set wrong. the ones in the bot must match those in wow.

----------


## monkeyweed

what should they be set to? or where do i check how to make the right keybinds

----------


## jumperu

Why do u expect to download a bot, hit start and the bot willdo everything for you?

Read the first post of this thread. Watch the video i made. Check the tips. Go trough the settings after doing all that and it will work.

----------


## monkeyweed

because its called lazybot... lol jk but all my keybinds are good i checked, my flying engine works and the behaivors on flying engine works just not grinding

----------


## romb0t

Can you send me (PM) a log file (showing your wring behavior) found in the logs directory ?

----------


## Romulis2000

i see lots of herbing and mining..how come theres no skinning profiles for alliance for cata leather..or even 1 - 525 profiles ..leather is such a good market. if anyone has any leather grinding profiles or lvling profiles for skinning please do share.

----------


## paintpauller

Edit:
is there a way to stop the bot from blacklisting/badnodeing the pool of fish when it gets into the water. when i make my fishing profiles i make them over water so its overall easier for the bot (i use levitate then to fish) think you could add a option to disable when fishing? this would greatly increase the farm from fishing at pools when using the bot, as over longer botting sessions there will start to b a # of pools that wont get fished thus also resets the pool to spawn elsewhere.

i dont think its when you just get into the water or i would have them all blacklisted i think it has something to do with the combo of combat in water while fishing at a node

----------


## Romulis2000

Skinning Profiles wanted!
please message me if you have cata skinning profiles and 1-525 profiles please.

----------


## alfiem123

Hello, i've been using LB for quite awhile now, the last couple of days when i turn it on i come back like 2 hours latter and its disconnected and doesn't log back on even though i did set the relogger correctly .could really use some help . 


Oh and i also would love it if some one can gimme a good deepholm mining/herbing profile.

----------


## mi33

Why are there no skinning profiles for this bot and more importantly, why the grinding engine is so bad?

Is it because converting HB profiles is impossible so nobody bothers with it ?

----------


## hurly1223

What ever happened to lazybot i went away from the wow scene and came back to see it gone- ?

----------


## Rozbrykany

> What ever happened to lazybot i went away from the wow scene and came back to see it gone- ?


What you mean gone? It's still there thanks to Jumperu and romb0t... Working fine  :Smile:

----------


## cr4shd3m0

hey guys, just wanted to leave a note saying that after 3 months first got a 72 hour suspension, then after letting that account cool off for few weeks, 1 week into botting again account was banned, email said because i was selling gold, (which was not true) thankfully the account was a decoy account and never tied to my real account or my real toons. also would like to point out that i was not memory or mouse hooking, this ban came from just out of nowhere i guess, so back to the drawing board till i can get it back up and running again, at any rate best of luck to all of you.

Jumperu and romb0t keep it up! you guys rock!
remember to bot safe and never bot on an account you arent prepared to loose. 

fallen comrade,
cr3sh

----------


## b0nghitter

Anyone happen to have any balance druid, and/or frost/fire mage behaviors?

there is nowhere to load the behavior .xml's, i wasn't sure if it was a whole profile or not. 
i did not want to mess up the current profile.

Thanks for keeping this up to date, i now use 4.3.4_r35 instead of 1.5.5.

or is 1.5.5 newer/better than r0mbots version (i am assuming r0mbots is better)?


thanks

----------


## romb0t

@Romulis2000 & mi33
Is it so hard to create one ?

@mi33
If you don't give what disappointed you in regards of the grinding engine, we won't do anything to change it. Just saying: "why the grinding engine is so bad?", won't help !

@paintpauller
At this stage the way we blacklist nodes (whatever it is an herb a mine or a fish pool) is general and I don't want to change it at this time (at least for r36 that should come this week). But I will add it to my list with no ETA  :Wink: 

@b0nghitter
If you want to have support, you should use the version that are on the first post from Jumperu of this thread so yes 4.3.4_r35 is the good way to go.
For the behavior, all the behavior xml files should go in the folder behaviors at the root of LB installation. Create the folder behaviors if it does not exist. And still in the first post from Jumperu of this thread, there is a zip file containing some behaviors, I don't know if you will find the ones you are looking for.

----------


## paintpauller

> @paintpauller
> At this stage the way we blacklist nodes (whatever it is an herb a mine or a fish pool) is general and I don't want to change it at this time (at least for r36 that should come this week). But I will add it to my list with no ETA


cool as always just thinking of ways to make the bot more efficient  :Cool:  
excited to see what you have added to r36 any way we could get a list of enhancements u plan on adding for that release!  :Big Grin: 

keep up the hard work, the bot is coming along great!

----------


## b0nghitter

> @b0nghitter
> If you want to have support, you should use the version that are on the first post from Jumperu of this thread so yes 4.3.4_r35 is the good way to go.
> For the behavior, all the behavior xml files should go in the folder behaviors at the root of LB installation. Create the folder behaviors if it does not exist. And still in the first post from Jumperu of this thread, there is a zip file containing some behaviors, I don't know if you will find the ones you are looking for.


awesome thanks  :Smile: 

just a heads up, i made a new uldum mining/vendor/mail profile, and changed the"Flying Balance Druid" behavior xml to cast by spell name rather than the keys.

i used GatherMate2(_Data) and Routes addons and followed the optimized path between nodes.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rs-here-2.html ([Lazybot] profiles/behaviors here!)

----------


## romb0t

For interested people, here are the additions/fixes that will be in r36:
- Re-add the MailMacro 
- Adding a new node for auto bad location 
- Button to clear auto bad nodes
- Logout on whisper
- Adding a timer for the follower beep
- Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes
- Don't check for follower when paused
- Random relog value
- Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine
- Fix for Fish in Fishpool enhancement
- Adding the possibility to limit the gathering range

----------


## sebdalink

Hi romb0t and Jumperu

Thanks for these new improvements  :Smile: 

I have a little suggestion on profile form: can you add profile filename because when you start the bot, it loads the last profile and if you want know which it is, you have to check on settings file

----------


## shadyD

hey guys thank you for all you work on LB, was wondering is it possible to make a rogue behavior, that would only pickpocket the mobs it comes across, and not kill them? sorry if this is a noob question, but i suck at behaviors.

----------


## romb0t

@sebdalink
May be a message in the log window will be enough at the moment and could come in r36.

@shadyD
Not possible as we have to fight at some point. Also when you have finished to pickpocket all the mobs in your profile, what will you do ?

----------


## b0nghitter

would it be possible to add something so we can use the travelers tundra mammoth for vendor/repairs?

----------


## paintpauller

> would it be possible to add something so we can use the travelers tundra mammoth for vendor/repairs?


i like that idea!

----------


## romb0t

As promised, I am posting the new version of my LazyBot v 4.3.4_r36.
Internal: LB_r36.zip

Change log for r36:
- *Re-add the MailMacro* 
- *Adding a new node for auto bad location* 
If you look in your flying profile file, a new <autobadlocation> that indicated the location where something wrong happens when trying to gather a node.- *Button to clear auto bad nodes*
In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.- *Logout on whisper*
- *Adding a timer for the follower beep*
Instead of having a beep every 5 s, it is now every 30 s- *Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes*
Be sure that you set your value correctly. Note that the increment in the box is by 30s.- *Don't check for follower when paused*
- *Random relog value*
The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have choosen in the Relog options- *Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine*
- *Fix for Fish in Fishpool enhancement*
Fishing in fishpool should work the same way with or without memory writing- *Adding the possibility to limit the gathering range*
Using this new Flying engine settings, you can say how far from your path you will look for a node.- *Write loaded profile name in log window*

----------


## steven8920

Hi...just wanted to say thank you for all the affort u put in helping scrubs like me who dont really know how to use a bot but u helped me alot !!!!

----------


## lecosr

I am trying to make my own grinding profiles, but i can't find a way back to my corpse to ress without getting stuck. Is it possible to make way points from the graveyard to the area that i am grinding? Thx for the thread and i apreciate any help.

----------


## jumperu

> I am trying to make my own grinding profiles, but i can't find a way back to my corpse to ress without getting stuck. Is it possible to make way points from the graveyard to the area that i am grinding? Thx for the thread and i apreciate any help.


Yes you can add GY path when ur dead, alive or whenever u want. Same for vendor path. Just don't put any spots on it and connect it to the grinding path. Save & gg.

Happy botting.

----------


## Reknon

i would love a 70-85 grinding profile for ret paladins

----------


## Romulis2000

sooo i tried my hand at a skinning profile...i now know why i dont dare try to drive and talk on my cell talk on the phone and cook food at the same time..or run and think at the same time..cause like my skill at creating a cata skinning profile and all these other things,,i fail . lol. I have a short attention span and extremely low patience. So i again hopesomeoen has had some better luck at creating a viable cata skinning profile.

----------


## Zaraki92

I dont think my problem has been asked, but basically ive set it all up and load my profile yet the game says, please enter world? i am running in 32 bit and have all the correct keybindings.

----------


## At0s

[22:15:18] Key: turnrıght potentially bound incorrectly, should be: right
[22:15:20] Mines: 34 - Herbs: 57
[22:15:20] Key: Auto Attack does not exist on your bars
[22:15:20] Relogger: False
[22:15:20] Engine: Flying Engine
[22:15:20] Bot started
[22:15:20] [Engine]Initializing
[22:15:20] [Engine]Started bot thread
[22:15:20] State changed: Navigating

It's always navigating ... I start the bot, it gets on the mount then stuck... It doesn't move...

----------


## At0s

ı have downloaded .net and deleted the addons folder but still the same

----------


## jumperu

> ı have downloaded .net and deleted the addons folder but still the same


Are you sure u have the lastest .net version?.... i had the same problem once, and that was the cause. install an older version also... 2.5..that is what the bot is using (altough .net framework v4.5 should contain 2.5)
Try disabling AVG antivirus, if u have it, some problems were reported.
Double check the Keybinds, ...from the bot general/keys should be the same as ingame. Also tick "log debug" and see if it gives u a reason for this... if there is something in the log after "[22:15:20] [Engine]Started bot thread
[22:15:20] State changed: Navigating"




> I dont think my problem has been asked, but basically ive set it all up and load my profile yet the game says, please enter world? i am running in 32 bit and have all the correct keybindings.


How do u load the profile if you don't attach to the game? Are you playing on live realms?...Do you have the latest version of the bot?

----------


## jumperu

> sooo i tried my hand at a skinning profile...i now know why i dont dare try to drive and talk on my cell talk on the phone and cook food at the same time..or run and think at the same time..cause like my skill at creating a cata skinning profile and all these other things,,i fail . lol. I have a short attention span and extremely low patience. So i again hopesomeoen has had some better luck at creating a viable cata skinning profile.


cata skinning.7z

There are only 3 profiles... (i didn't need more)...2 made by me 1 by husky on the old forums... enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## Romulis2000

thank you ..ill try looking at yours as an example..and then try better a one of my own

----------


## Budoy

someone explain me the new Enable Periodic Relogging please

Log out after between ______ and______minutes???

Log back in after between ______and ______minutes???

----------


## romb0t

@Budoy
- Random relog value
The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have choosen in the Relog options

So the bot will logout after a random value in between the values set for Log out after and will log back in after a random value in between the values set for Log back in...

----------


## Budoy

oh yeah cool thanks romb0t ur the best..

----------


## At0s

[17:07:38] Key: turnrıght potentially bound incorrectly, should be: right
[17:07:40] Mines: 34 - Herbs: 57
[17:07:40] Key: Auto Attack does not exist on your bars
[17:07:40] Relogger: False
[17:07:40] Engine: Flying Engine
[17:07:40] Bot started
[17:07:40] [Engine]Initializing
[17:07:40] [Engine]Started bot thread
[17:07:40] State changed: Navigating

still the same ı have kaspersky anti-virus and .net 4.0 ı also checked the addons folder but there is none....

My friend told me , ı 48 lwl paladin and if ı dont have flying mount ı can't use the lazy bot cuz the profiles made for flying mounts and ı can only use Ground mounts ...

----------


## NobodYinWien

Hi all,

i'm currently trying since days to create a prefect ... (easy) grinding profile with 1 account grinding for 2x 2 RAF accounts
(like in this vid: WoW How To: 1-80 in 1 day 6 hours - YouTube

i want my main to stand in the middle -- go left 20m - kill everything added. go back, go right 20m. repeat
when creating profile with spots he allways gets stucks to the walls...

please help.

thx + br
Matt

okay ... im stupid ...
reduced the spot pull range.. now working (for now) ...
if some1 want's the profile + prot pala behav. please feel free to contact

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Im trying to use the Grinding system but I have a problem... The bot won't mount.

I also do not have Mouse Hook on or Memory Writing but it seems to act as if the mouse is hooked....

Anyone know whats wrong? And is the grinding bot safe?

----------


## jumperu

> My friend told me , ı 48 lwl paladin and if ı dont have flying mount ı can't use the lazy bot cuz the profiles made for flying mounts and ı can only use Ground mounts ...


You can try to put your gound mount instead of the fly one, but you will have to record a profile using a ground mount.





> Im trying to use the Grinding system but I have a problem... The bot won't mount.
> I also do not have Mouse Hook on or Memory Writing but it seems to act as if the mouse is hooked....
> Anyone know whats wrong? And is the grinding bot safe?


Depends on the profile, it has to be made for grinding with mount (white dots) ... If you have the romb0t version, you can easy convert the profile using the button "to ground mount".
If you don't have memory writing or mouse hook ticked, the bot will steal the mouse only when vendoring/mailing/death/relogging.
Bot's are never safe. Lazybot can't be detected if MH & MW are off, but that doesn't mean you can't get reported by others, or be banned for alot of hours online. Take time and set up your bot with as much anti-detection options as u can, logout on follow 0min(i use 0  :Wink: )...logout on wisper (only romb0t version has this)..periodic relog....beep when follow...etc...

----------


## At0s

I don't have a flying mount cuz ım 48 lwl so ı can only use graund mounts... Is it a problem for lazy bot or not ??

----------


## jumperu

M8, read again what i wrote. I don't wanna be rude but if u know how to read then i gave u the exact answer.
"You can try to put your gound mount instead of the fly one, but you will have to record a profile using a ground mount."
Lb will work with ground mount only if u redo the profile with a ground mount. I hope i was clear.

----------


## obess

Is it possible for lb to find&kill rares in flying engine?

----------


## jumperu

No. You can use it to fly around on the path of the rares, and have addon NPC scan, when npc scan find rare and beeps, you take over descend and kill it.  :Smile:

----------


## obess

> No. You can use it to fly around on the path of the rares, and have addon NPC scan, when npc scan find rare and beeps, you take over descend and kill it.


I know it, but it would be nice if lb coud find and kill rares  :Smile:

----------


## liquidraven

so this can be used as a fishing bot?

----------


## assflame

It always says not ingame, when i am ingame its not detecting my character when i refresh multiple times and everything. please help!  :Smile:

----------


## pattycakes

> It always says not ingame, when i am ingame its not detecting my character when i refresh multiple times and everything. please help!


are you using the 32 bit client?

----------


## assflame

> are you using the 32 bit client?


how would i know if i am?

----------


## hojo1995

```
Message: The type initializer for 'System.Transactions.Diagnostics.DiagnosticTrace' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Unrecognized configuration section system.serviceModel. (C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config line 134)
   at System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)
   at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.EnsureInit(String configKey)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.EnsureInit(String configKey)
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.PrepareClientConfigSystem(String sectionName)
   at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.System.Configuration.Internal.IInternalConfigSystem.GetSection(String sectionName)
   at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
   at System.Configuration.PrivilegedConfigurationManager.GetSection(String sectionName)
   at System.Diagnostics.DiagnosticsConfiguration.GetConfigSection()
   at System.Diagnostics.DiagnosticsConfiguration.Initialize()
   at System.Diagnostics.DiagnosticsConfiguration.get_Sources()
   at System.Diagnostics.TraceSource.Initialize()
   at System.Diagnostics.TraceSource.get_Switch()
   at System.Transactions.Diagnostics.DiagnosticTrace..cctor()
Source: System.Transactions
Stack trace:    at System.Transactions.Transaction.get_Current()
   at System.Data.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
   at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: System.Transactions.Transaction get_Current()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

I keep getting this error on start up of the bot. im not sure what it means because im not that great at reading code. any help on how to fix this would be excellent. also sorry if this error has already been posted and i failed to see it XD

----------


## jumperu

Your right it wasn't posted before. As i can see it has something to do with .net framework, i think you have an old version. Try updating it to v4.0.




> (C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config line 134)

----------


## paintpauller

unforchantly my account was closed last week. with this being my 1st offence and never being in this position before i don't know what the best thing going forward is in order to get it back. here is the email i received last Wednesday 




> World of Warcraft -- Account Closure Notification -- Exploitative Activity Found
> 
> ***Notice of Account Closure***
> 
> Account Name: WOW2
> 
> Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Abuse of the Economy
> 
> This account was closed because one or more characters were identified exchanging, or contributing to the exchange of, in-game property (items or gold) for "real-world" currency. This exchange process negatively impacts the World of Warcraft game environment by detracting from the value of the in-game economy.
> ...


any tips and guidance would be greatly appreciated. with this only the 1st offence i don't see it being to difficult to get back i just have no idea how go about getting that result.

thanks for the advice in advance and as always keep up with the good work on the bot!

----------


## assflame

> Your right it wasn't posted before. As i can see it has something to do with .net framework, i think you have an old version. Try updating it to v4.0.


 How would i be able to update my bot?

----------


## hojo1995

> Your right it wasn't posted before. As i can see it has something to do with .net framework, i think you have an old version. Try updating it to v4.0.


thanks for telling me where to start. i guess i had something corrupt in my .Net frameworks folders. i had to uninstall all my frameworks. i reinstalled framework 4.0 then let automatic updates install whatever was missing and viola, no more scary eorror code popping up that left me confused wondering what to do. thanks again amn =D

----------


## geekdude2001

> unforchantly my account was closed last week. with this being my 1st offence and never being in this position before i don't know what the best thing going forward is in order to get it back. here is the email i received last Wednesday 
> 
> 
> 
> any tips and guidance would be greatly appreciated. with this only the 1st offence i don't see it being to difficult to get back i just have no idea how go about getting that result.
> 
> thanks for the advice in advance and as always keep up with the good work on the bot!


Hi, this Abuse of Economy ban is basically nothing. You can appeal with almost anything and get it unbanned. Just act clueless.

----------


## BottingPro

Does anyone know how to get archaeology working with this?

----------


## paintpauller

> Hi, this Abuse of Economy ban is basically nothing. You can appeal with almost anything and get it unbanned. Just act clueless.


k thanks for the advice!!

----------


## Merde

I've noticed that the Lazybot process is named "Lazy Evolution.exe" in the Task Manager. Most other bots of this kind mask it so that it appears as notepad.exe or something equally mundane.

Since Lazybot uses a static process name, and is somewhat descriptive, won't that make it easily detectable by Warden?

----------


## jumperu

Read wow TOS. Blizz can't scan out of wow process. So they can't see what processes u run

----------


## godofhell

Hi *jumperu* i sent you a pm for the 4.0.6a bot version. i really need it and i'll use it on a private server.

----------


## tangohitman

[1:41:13 PM] Pulling: Dire Wolf 17379578669276662814
[1:41:14 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Dire Wolf
[1:41:18 PM] Added GUID: '17379578669276662814' to bad list for 800 seconds
[1:41:21 PM] Pull result: CouldNotPull
[1:41:21 PM] Added GUID: '17379578669276662814' to bad list for 800 seconds

why does that happen? I cant seem to reproduce the error. It seems to only happen when I leave it on for long periods of time...

----------


## jumperu

Because you either minimize the game, or you are using a program that interfeers with it, like...idk...high memory demanding programs...video editing software and that kind of shit.

Run the bot in background but not minimized. And LB also, not minimized. Try to open the programs you are using constantly 1 by 1 and see witch bugs the bot.

Gl.

----------


## tangohitman

Interesting, thanks for the quick reply.

However, this happens when I leave the bot for the night and head to sleep. I wake up and scroll up to see if anything happened, and past 2 nights I got those errors a lot.

Then when I sit on my PC and watch the bot, it doesn't happen lol

I've been watching it constantly for the last 25min and its working perfectly. If it happens again sometime, I'll post with any new updates.

----------


## jumperu

Maybe the mob you are trying to attack is behind a tree/rock or in a house or something. Then the bot will ignore it and should move on.

----------


## tangohitman

> Maybe the mob you are trying to attack is behind a tree/rock or in a house or something. Then the bot will ignore it and should move on.


THat's a good point. I'll keep an eye on it!

Thanks again man

----------


## Merde

Jumperu, thank you for getting back to me regarding the process name.

Tangohitman, as jumperu stated, it might be something that you have set to run at night, like your antivirus. I know I saw lots of stuttering and experienced problems with the program when my antivirus started running.

----------


## mudslider

I can not get it to "find" my characters when im logged in.

----------


## Demilight

Hello, first offid like to say thank you so much jumperu for updating lazybot, ur awesome
Now I haves stupid question, so I have an account that I cannot afford to lose, but I play on an extremely low pop server... Where the chance of seeing other ppl is null
Would it be safe in my case to bot in none cata zones that are 99.99% of the time empty? 

i ve used lazybot before, maybe 1 year ago.. So I know where and how to bot
I appreciate ur feedback, thanks

----------


## jumperu

There is no bot that is 100% safe, so i cannot advise you to use it and assure you that you won't get banned. Even if you don't use memory writing, so LB will be completly passive and undected, you never know when another player will be around to report you, wich is very easy to do atm  :Frown: .
So, the best you can do is not to use mem writing or mouse hook(never use mouse hook), and set the bot to logout as soon as it detects some1 in the area - logout on follow = 0. Other than that, as i said above, no1 can guarantee you won't get banned by using any bot.

Good luck.

----------


## Demilight

> There is no bot that is 100% safe, so i cannot advise you to use it and assure you that you won't get banned. Even if you don't use memory writing, so LB will be completly passive and undected, you never know when another player will be around to report you, wich is very easy to do atm .
> So, the best you can do is not to use mem writing or mouse hook(never use mouse hook), and set the bot to logout as soon as it detects some1 in the area - logout on follow = 0. Other than that, as i said above, no1 can guarantee you won't get banned by using any bot.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you, I don't mean to be repetitive, But are the chances of get banned based on being reported by players or the bot ever becoming detectable? Or both?. I know u said it runs in passive mode , but just double checkinga

----------


## jumperu

> or the bot ever becoming detectable?


 Since the bot is on passive mode (no MW or MH), warden can't detect it atm.
So the only way u can get banned if you are using passive mode is by being reported.

----------


## Demilight

> Since the bot is on passive mode (no MW or MH), warden can't detect it atm.
> So the only way u can get banned if you are using passive mode is by being reported.


Thanks for replying, I don't mean to be annoying
But u said warden cant detect it at this moment... So if blizzard updates their warden program, would that mean ban hammer... Sorry I'm just a complete noob at this. Thanks again.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for replying, I don't mean to be annoying
> But u said warden cant detect it at this moment... So if blizzard updates their warden program, would that mean ban hammer... Sorry I'm just a complete noob at this. Thanks again.


Well, i can't be more clear than what i said, but maybe you didn't understand. Warden will never detect any bot that is NOT using memory writing. So as long as a bot is passive (no MW or MH in LB case), warden can't scan for it.
If you are using MW, so the bot will write to wow memory, i can't tell you if warden will include in the scan list the memory space that lb is using to work since i'm not a blizz employee.

----------


## kadar

Could someone reupload a lb version that works with 3.3.5 i cant find a working link? I'm sorry if im posting at the wrong place.

----------


## foundyou

Lazybot wont rez, any thoughts?

----------


## yangsoul

My LB bot found a node of herb,but it don't gather it sometimes! I found this node is red in Radar.
is it in BLACKLIST?
How to delete it ?

----------


## jumperu

> Lazybot wont rez, any thoughts?


If you are grinding in the new zones, where you have to fly to ress urself, it cant really ress. Or maybe in engine settings you didn't tick "find corpse on death".




> My LB bot found a node of herb,but it don't gather it sometimes! I found this node is red in Radar.
> is it in BLACKLIST?
> How to delete it ?


Open the profile you loaded, with notepad, and at the bottom delete all blacklisted nodes.

----------


## klamor

did anyone every find a solution to the bot not detecting wow? I've reinstalled .net framework twice now. It just started happening on both of my comps (the bot was working maybe a few weeks ago)

----------


## yangsoul

Be banned!
*Game data abnormalities*
why?

----------


## kongmcc

^--Quite possible because you were reportted. 

First of all, thanks for an outstanding bot and great work keeping it alive. However I would like to know who is currectly working on the archy engine, as I heard that someone had picked it up and started working on it

----------


## SecretSnake

WoW I found a BOT for me to use! ya! or "NOT" sigh....
I just downloaded and it fails at start-up!!

Please help me with this. here is error i get:



```
[2:41:43 PM] Loading and checking offsets, please wait.
[2:41:43 PM] Getting offsets, please wait.
[2:41:44 PM] Could not get offsets
[2:41:44 PM] Could not login: System,Net,WebException: Unable to connect  to the remote server ---> System,Net,Sockets,SocketException: No  connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it  127,0,0,1:80
```



I'm at a lose i even tried to register it with link in program but the site is gone!


Please help me get it working thanks so much if you can help and thanks anyways even if you cant because it seems very one here is happy so it must be just me!

P.s I cant post error code i keep getting this: Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.


i did not know there was URLS in it!


i am hacking it up i had to delete almost all of it to get it to post if you need all i can zip a text up and upload it somewhere for you!


P.s.PS
i tried wyUpdate.exe too but get this error:

Error trying to save file: Could not download "http://www.wow-lazybot.com/evoupdates/wyserver.wys" - a web page was returned from the web server.

----------


## jumperu

Your firewall/antivirus is blocking the program. Also start LB with admin privileges. (read the first post too)

----------


## SecretSnake

well i disable all firewall/antivirus when i play wow to give more cpu/ram to game so it is not running


so what could be blocking it?

----------


## jumperu

Do you have the latest version of the bot?..take it from the first post cause it should not say "[2:41:43 PM] Getting offsets, please wait." -- since the bot is open source it no longer connects to the internet to get the offsets it needs.

----------


## SecretSnake

no i downloaded it from your other post http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-gatherer.html ([Request] WOW 4.0.6 private server gatherer)


for 406a version and unzipped it but inside there is anther 7zip with 406 should i delete all and unzip the other zip in it?

allmost al pservers running cata use 406a and will be for long time to come i play on molten servers

----------


## jumperu

sry m8, we offer support only for live servers. I'm not 100% sure, but the 4.0.6 version still connected to arutha's servers to get the newest offsets. To stop the bot from doing that, you have to get the source and modify it, something i cannot help you with. there were a few ppl before that wanted 4.0.6 version, but i don't think any of them got it to work.

----------


## SecretSnake

Thx so much for your vary fast reply, but i hope you or someone will make one for 406a because it will be 406 for at lest a year or 2 cant say for sure seeing i don't know but my be you could add support for it to run not work just run if servers are closes to retail it would work i thank!


again thanks
i know MrFishIt works on 406a im useing it :P

----------


## diegudos

Can i use LB on global servers ? Right now? 7 months ago i used to play with piroxBOT

But i thought blizzard closed than

----------


## klamor

possibly found a solution to the program not recognizing the game... hit escape and go into options -> advanced and make sure your game is in DX9 mode not DX11

----------


## Tomlincoln

Hi there,

1 have 2 questions:
1st: What to do on "stuck-done-stuck-done....." ?
2nd: I have to share my computer with my father. I would like to keep the bot farming when he is changing user. It always says Oooh no disconnect. And then don't relog. But I set the relogging options.

Thanks for your help,

Thomas

----------


## pleased12

Hello there,

I have a concern, when i enable "Memory Writing" it begins to skip nodes (herb - whiptail), but when i disable it, and have the game open, it doesent skip them, any idea?

----------


## jumperu

> Can i use LB on global servers ? Right now? 7 months ago i used to play with piroxBOT
> 
> But i thought blizzard closed than


Yes.




> Hi there,
> 
> 1 have 2 questions:
> 1st: What to do on "stuck-done-stuck-done....." ?
> 2nd: I have to share my computer with my father. I would like to keep the bot farming when he is changing user. It always says Oooh no disconnect. And then don't relog. But I set the relogging options.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Thomas


1. you can't do anything about that, the bot is simply trying to unstuck itself. Do not minimize wow or the bot, or that stuck/unstuck thing will prevent the bot from running properly.
2. Lb must be run by administrator. If your father account has it, then he has to start the bot again when he logs. You can't expect the bot to run continuosly through user changes in windows, no program can.




> Hello there,
> 
> I have a concern, when i enable "Memory Writing" it begins to skip nodes (herb - whiptail), but when i disable it, and have the game open, it doesent skip them, any idea?


Never heard of this, maybe you are minimizing the game or the bot when u using mw. Don't do that, the bot will not work ok. I don't have any other ideas of why this is happening, maybe u can tick "log debug" and post the part of the log here when the skip occurs.

----------


## magicfreak500

so had the program for like a week now only thing i have trouble is setting up powers and abilities to my guys in case they get into a fight. i read the manual problem is there is no information on were to put those in what slot on the bars. can some one make a manual for this part that tells us were to put what were for each class and spec.

----------


## Romulis2000

Was wondering if you could code in an auto mill and prospect feature.
Or if you know of one that already does that let me know.

Nm i found a previous plugin from before you guys started on it that works.

----------


## Tomlincoln

> 2. Lb must be run by administrator. If your father account has it, then he has to start the bot again when he logs. You can't expect the bot to run continuosly through user changes in windows, no program can.


When my father sits here I stayed logged in, so my programs are still running under my account. I mean I don't log off from windows, just change user. Why can't I expect it to stay in work?  :Frown:

----------


## Andraa

Finally Lazy Bot is working again !!! thanks Jumperu & your friends for putting so much effort into this.Really good job and keep up the good working.Te salut Jumpere

----------


## jumperu

> so had the program for like a week now only thing i have trouble is setting up powers and abilities to my guys in case they get into a fight. i read the manual problem is there is no information on were to put those in what slot on the bars. can some one make a manual for this part that tells us were to put what were for each class and spec.


There is a link to behaviors in the first post. It contains (hopefully :Smile:  combat profiles for all classes/specs gathered around from where lb was blossoming. You have to put those files inside the lazybot/behavior folder, after u done that simply go to combat settings in the bot (you do not need to close the bot), and choose what class spec you want from there. If you wanna change/tweak the combat rules, u can very easily with double cliking on any rule, everything is very intuitive but post here if you have more questions.




> Was wondering if you could code in an auto mill and prospect feature.
> Or if you know of one that already does that let me know.
> Nm i found a previous plugin from before you guys started on it that works.


Yea there is a plugin in lb that can prospect/mill, however i can recommend you what i use, a little program named _keyspam. The reason i use it is cause it's simple, it does not have memory writing, and can click multiple keys at specific intervals, can be opened multiple times, etc etc..




> When my father sits here I stayed logged in, so my programs are still running under my account. I mean I don't log off from windows, just change user. Why can't I expect it to stay in work?


Maybe you don't have admin privileges, or lb must run only for the user that opened it, idk, i'm not very good at users/windows. Maybe some1 else can help you with this.




> Finally Lazy Bot is working again !!! thanks Jumperu & your friends for putting so much effort into this.Really good job and keep up the good working.Te salut Jumpere


Salut  :Smile:

----------


## magicfreak500

thanks for the information it helped out after i learned to change some of the rules to make combat easy. though i do still have some problems with it but not a big problem

----------


## Nightshroud21

I would worship you if you could come up with a 4.0.6 version...

----------


## jumperu

> I would worship you if you could come up with a 4.0.6 version...


It is not that simple. Since most want a 4.0.6 version, but they all play on different servers, with different emulators, that means that the memory that the bot reads is different. It would require for example, for you to know the offsets for the emulator you are playing on ( like this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread) >> this is for live). I'm guessing each emulator has different adresses, or they could all be the same, or they could be missing one adress and the bot won't work at all even if you have the rest of 90%, but i could be wrong. Maybe you could look up the thread/creator of your realm emulator and get from him the offsets that LB needs (example http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2236393 ). If you get those i can compile the bot for you without a problem.

----------


## Nightshroud21

God knows what Molten wow is using...and I guarantee that most users reaquesting this patch is playing there (am aproape un euro pe paypal...ti-as da mai mult dar nam card pt net...numai vezi dak gasesti cv sau faci lazybot :|...ca m-am saturat de lvl...)!

----------


## mi33

My main problem with Lazy bot grinding profile is that if you are stuck on something you can't jump over, it's game over.

It would work ten times better if the bot mounted up, flew up and descended behind the obstacle instead of running into wall for 15 minutes. Even running backwards and to the side like in the flying engine would solve this problem.

----------


## jumperu

it would work even better if the profile you created .. or you are using... is good. when you make a profile, you don't make the path trough a wall and expect the bot not to stuck, make it on a clear land with no obstacles in the path or in the spot pull range (green circles)

----------


## mi33

> it would work even better if the profile you created .. or you are using... is good. when you make a profile, you don't make the path trough a wall and expect the bot not to stuck, make it on a clear land with no obstacles in the path or in the spot pull range (green circles)


Standing about 40 yards away from the border of the spot, stuck behind crates because bot decided to wander off for some reason.

----------


## jumperu

that usually happens if you minimize the bot or the wow window.

----------


## exPIROX

Another 3.3.5a Pserver support noob. XD

Im not asking for direct plug n play info, unless you want to give it to me. 

1. Where can i find guides on how to make a behavior?
2. Do the newest profiles work with older versions of the bot? Newest behaviors as well?
3. Does the bot support background grind? I.e. minimize wow and the bot and it continues to run

I used pirox and had a great instance farming profile that supported the traveler's vendor mount. Does this bot have that ability? Thanks for the help.

Ultimately, I just want to mine and herb.

----------


## exPIROX

1. Still don't know how to make a behavior, and i havnt found a guide for it. Doesnt necessarily need to be for 3.3.5a version, ill figure it out if i can find an example.
2. Yes they do. Well atleast some do. I ended up making my own so I dont need the answer to that anymore.
3. Yes it does.. looked through the bot and figured it out.

I guess i just need to learn how to effectively make a decent behavior to create a decent large grinding profile.

----------


## Romulis2000

i think i may have down syndrome, ive gone over the manuel and the video and my grinding profiles just dont work. Im trying to be helpful and make a leather grinding profile as i lvl ny skinner so i can share all the files once im done lvling my skinning, but i cant even get my crap to work, so frustrating. uploading my profile so maybe yall can give me some DO's and dont's.

----------


## iansamuraiking

Somewhat new to LB, but becoming more proficient by the day, I have a few questions:
Do AOE spells, like a 'Locks Rain of Fire, that require placement work with LBs combat profiles?
What grinding profiles for leveling (Horde side) do you guys recommend? I've tried several, but most have incomplete/ buggy ghost and vendor paths. I'm working on a few, but was wondering if there were great works out there that I could utilize.

----------


## jumperu

> 1. Still don't know how to make a behavior, and i havnt found a guide for it. Doesnt necessarily need to be for 3.3.5a version, ill figure it out if i can find an example.
> 2. Yes they do. Well atleast some do. I ended up making my own so I dont need the answer to that anymore.
> 3. Yes it does.. looked through the bot and figured it out.
> 
> I guess i just need to learn how to effectively make a decent behavior to create a decent large grinding profile.


1. Well, you can find in the first post a link to behaviors. I think there is 1 for each class and specc, but im not 100% sure. There is no guide for making them since its pretty hard for some1 "new to botting", but if you play abit with it, or take from the link an already made one, you can easily learn how to modify it.
3. Yes it does, but only when memory writing is enabled, thus making the bot more detectable. I use it also, since most bans come from reports, cause if warden were to detect us we would get insta-ban  :Smile: 

"I guess i just need to learn how to effectively make a decent behavior to create a decent large grinding profile."

Behaviors are just telling the bot how to fight/what spells to use. they have nothing to do with the profiles, it can be a small profile or a flying profile, doesnt matter. You only need a very very good behavior if you are using the bot on a high respawn spot like deepholm or icecrown, and he needs alot of survivability, so you need to add potions and defensive cooldowns aswell since the common behaviors don't usually have.




> i think i may have down syndrome, ive gone over the manuel and the video and my grinding profiles just dont work. Im trying to be helpful and make a leather grinding profile as i lvl ny skinner so i can share all the files once im done lvling my skinning, but i cant even get my crap to work, so frustrating. uploading my profile so maybe yall can give me some DO's and dont's.


Chill abit. First of all the grinding profiles must have 2 files, 1 is profile.xml, 2nd one is profile.path.xml.
Start with a small profile, ill tell you the steps:
1. Log char, attach, go to profile new profile.
2. go to subprofile/new subprofile
3. at the subprofile tab, after you target the ingame mob, clik on the + sign next to FACTIONS
4. at the subprofile tab clik add spot
5. go back to main tab and press record vertices (default will record on foot profile, so the bot will walk between the mobs, if you want to make a profile where the bot mounts between mobs, select here vertice type-ground mount)
6. make a circle with your char (clik in the profile main window ON TOP, so you can easily see the shape of the profile), stopping from time to time to add more spots, by clicking in the bot profile window add spot (or in the subprofile tab)
7. after you have closed the circle, save the profile and that is it

adding a vendor is indicated for large profiles/long botting times, if you don't know/can't figure how, post again i'll explain more...




> Somewhat new to LB, but becoming more proficient by the day, I have a few questions:
> Do AOE spells, like a 'Locks Rain of Fire, that require placement work with LBs combat profiles?
> What grinding profiles for leveling (Horde side) do you guys recommend? I've tried several, but most have incomplete/ buggy ghost and vendor paths. I'm working on a few, but was wondering if there were great works out there that I could utilize.


Lb does not support aoe spells (idk if any bot can).
I don't play horde, but the best profile are the ones you make (if you know how) since the common ones are used by made players you could end up botting alongside another fellow lazybotter.
So choose remote areas, record a profile and ggg.

Happy botting all.

----------


## iansamuraiking

Thank you very much for the quick reply! I'll be experimenting with profile creation later today when maintenance ends  :Smile: 
I guess a quick idea that comes to mind when finding a substitute for those spells, would be to incorporate things like Multi-Shot/chain lightning or other similar AOE-ish spells into your rotation that only require one target.
-Cheers!

----------


## rphillips

I have a problem with LazyBot that I hope someone can help with. I am using an older version (1.7) for use on a private blizzlike server (3.3.5a). I have gotten everything working well, except that when bags are full and the bot hearths back to dalaran, he appears in the Inn, but gets stuck trying to walk through the side wall instead of using the door...

Can anyone suggest what the problem might be?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> I have a problem with LazyBot that I hope someone can help with. I am using an older version (1.7) for use on a private blizzlike server (3.3.5a). I have gotten everything working well, except that when bags are full and the bot hearths back to dalaran, he appears in the Inn, but gets stuck trying to walk through the side wall instead of using the door...
> 
> Can anyone suggest what the problem might be?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Lol, how would you suggest the bot finding his way back to the profile spot if he is in dalaran?
Find a closer vendor to the profile zone, and make a path to him, without spots on this path. After you are next to the vendor, go to subprofile, clik on the + sign next to vendor. continue the path back to the profile and save it. Always record the vendor path with vertice type "ground mount"
GL.




> I guess a quick idea that comes to mind when finding a substitute for those spells, would be to incorporate things like Multi-Shot/chain lightning or other similar AOE-ish spells into your rotation that only require one target.


I don't think it would be viable since let's say you make a macro:
/cast chain light
/cast blizz
>you put it on key 1. when you press key 1 once, u cast chain light, second time you select blizz but you still have to clik where to cast the blizzard. so there is no way to make this without cliking ingame spot to place the spell, so it won't work.

----------


## iansamuraiking

These spells were intended as a replacement for placement AOE spells, not used in conjunction with them. Sorry if I was unclear

----------


## rphillips

> Lol, how would you suggest the bot finding his way back to the profile spot if he is in dalaran?
> Find a closer vendor to the profile zone, and make a path to him, without spots on this path. After you are next to the vendor, go to subprofile, clik on the + sign next to vendor. continue the path back to the profile and save it. Always record the vendor path with vertice type "ground mount"
> GL.


Maybe you're thinking Im using a newer version or something because "subprofile" doesnt appear anywhere in the interface. Also, I dont know if this is relevant, but Im using the sholozar profile from this website (mining).

----------


## Romulis2000

> i think i may have down syndrome, ive gone over the manuel and the video and my grinding profiles just dont work. Im trying to be helpful and make a leather grinding profile as i lvl ny skinner so i can share all the files once im done lvling my skinning, but i cant even get my crap to work, so frustrating. uploading my profile so maybe yall can give me some DO's and dont's.




it wouldnt let me upload the sec file thats why its not in my post any idea why the site wont allow me to upload it ?

----------


## exPIROX

what are the "Approach Height xx yards: xx" functions?

----------


## Romulis2000

so stop on full bags option doesnt seem to work in grinding function. this is the third time ive returned to my computer on two different accounts to full bags and my toon still running around killing things, unable to loot and not logged out. Any chance this will be fixxed in next update ?

----------


## romb0t

@Romulis2000
The option "Stop loot on full bags" does not mean that we stop the bot but rather that we do not try to loot anymore as the bags are full.

----------


## Romulis2000

> @Romulis2000
> The option "Stop loot on full bags" does not mean that we stop the bot but rather that we do not try to loot anymore as the bags are full.


i totally understand what your saying and respect your answer, but the reason i mentioned it was the reason i was grinding is to farm leather but once my bags are full theres no point the bot need to keep killing, in fact it would look rather odd to any passer by that if im not skiinning the mob,,,why in fact cant they skin it ..if my toon is looting or going thru the motion of looting.

Maybe the purpose of the setting is going over my head or something. I just want to know if the option to stop botting on full bags is possible in grinding mode ?

----------


## romb0t

@Romulis2000
I do understand your point but in this case, I would suggest to use the time limit as you should know approximatively how long it takes to fullfill your bags.

But yes it is an option that can be added in a future release (no ETA for a new release at this stage).

----------


## Krack3n

You can also make to town way points and mail your off your items in your bags and your toon can carry on his/her merry way.

----------


## trozen2

Where can I download lazybot now? website is down

----------


## Romulis2000

> Where can I download lazybot now? website is down




If you posted here and didnt bother to read first post, then here ill help you fin what your looking for. First call blizzard secound tell them you use bots and hacks and ask them to kindly delete your account. thirdly learn to read.

----------


## mccnex

I downloaded the bot from the 1st post links. So far, just one matter: - there is only Fishing Engine dll in 'engines' folder, no Grinding, no Flying. Why? Where can I get these dlls if not included in the archive file?

If I skipped something, accept my apologies ;-)

GreetZ

----------


## Romulis2000

> I downloaded the bot from the 1st post links. So far, just one matter: - there is only Fishing Engine dll in 'engines' folder, no Grinding, no Flying. Why? Where can I get these dlls if not included in the archive file?
> 
> If I skipped something, accept my apologies ;-)
> 
> GreetZ


Thats funny i just downloaded it and everything thats suppose to be there is there, learn to read the WHOLE POST look for the NEWEST link to download from look for the NEWEST update its not hard. I dont mean to be an ass but its plain as day there on the first post all you have to do is READ READ READ.
the last update was posted 4 weeks ago look at the END of the post READ IT ALL to find your answer.

----------


## mccnex

> Thats funny i just downloaded it and everything thats suppose to be there is there, learn to read the WHOLE POST look for the NEWEST link to download from look for the NEWEST update its not hard. I dont mean to be an ass but its plain as day there on the first post all you have to do is READ READ READ.
> the last update was posted 4 weeks ago look at the END of the post READ IT ALL to find your answer.


:confused:

Look m8, I downloaded ALL files from the first post including the NEWEST updated 4 weeks ago. I DO NOT have any other engine file than Fishing (dll). When I try to start Grinding/Flying Engine the app returns and error message it cant load the engine.... I followed all the instructions, the PDF file etc., only the included fishing engine works... 

I'm not a complete dumbass fyi...

----------


## Romulis2000

> :confused:
> 
> Look m8, I downloaded ALL files from the first post including the NEWEST updated 4 weeks ago. I DO NOT have any other engine file than Fishing (dll). When I try to start Grinding/Flying Engine the app returns and error message it cant load the engine.... I followed all the instructions, the PDF file etc., only the included fishing engine works... 
> 
> I'm not a complete dumbass fyi...


on the bot interface where it says Fishing Engine..click the little drop down arrow and select flying engine or grinding engine.

----------


## jumperu

> :confused:
> 
> Look m8, I downloaded ALL files from the first post including the NEWEST updated 4 weeks ago. I DO NOT have any other engine file than Fishing (dll). When I try to start Grinding/Flying Engine the app returns and error message it cant load the engine.... I followed all the instructions, the PDF file etc., only the included fishing engine works... 
> 
> I'm not a complete dumbass fyi...


Relax m8. Flying/grinding engines are built into the bot, so there are no sepparate files/dll's for you to see. Fishing engine was developed for the bot as aditional engine later on.
What is the error that you receive?.. post it here..or when you select flying or grinding engine the bot closes?... if so, make sure you have the latest .net framework version (try a clean install too), don't run the bot/wow in x64 mode, play on blizz realms and so on. But first post more details about the error so we can figure out what is wrong.

----------


## TaRaSS

I have a problem with the robot, with my shaman and my paladin no worries, the character moves, he farm herbs etc. .. but with the goblin mage I get the navigation but nothing happens, the character remains static

----------


## jumperu

tick log debug, see what it says there, disable addons like bartender, make sure you have defaults keys for moving...

if all this fails, reinstall .net framework...

----------


## TaRaSS

[17:17:54] [Engine]Initializing
[17:17:54] [THREAD] _workerThread - start - Run
[17:17:54] [Engine]Started bot thread
[17:17:54] [THREAD] _pulseThread - stop - TerminatePulseThread
[17:17:54] [THREAD] _pulseThread - start - Pulse
[17:17:54] State changed: Navigating
[17:18:01] [THREAD] _combatLoopThread - stop - Stop
[17:18:01] [THREAD] _combatThread - stop - Stop
[17:18:01] [THREAD] _workerThread - stop - StopEngine
[17:18:01] [THREAD] Stuck - stop - Stop
[17:18:01] [THREAD] _pulseThread - stop - TerminatePulseThread

i have reinstall .net and a free version

----------


## jumperu

Sry m8, you are not using Lazybot. That log is from another bot, so we can't help you here...

----------


## TaRaSS

The log is from Lazybot debug mode ..

----------


## jumperu

Paste a log from normal log window, with log debug ticked so we can see the red messages..

You are starting in the zone of the profile yeS?

----------


## TaRaSS

[00:43:56] Bot started
[00:43:56] [Engine]Initializing
[00:43:56] [Engine]Started bot thread
[00:43:57] State changed: Navigating

and no action , but only with my mage gobelin

----------


## jumperu

i encountered this problem twice, the only solution in both cases was an uninstall/clean install of .net framework. i know you said u tried it, but try this again, install an older version 1st, like 3 or 3.5 and check if it works then. also try disabling for abit your antivirus ... i saw some problems with avg and recently with norton internet security.

----------


## kongmcc

Problem solve

----------


## jumperu

:Smile:  .. well the advanced approach that i used when botting with my rogue was:

pull spell: bar 1 key 1

on bar 1 key 1 i had:

/cast pickpoket
/cast Ambush

GL.

----------


## diegudos

Hi , i have problem to start bot for grinding ... i have two question to do...

Do i need to do waypoints ?

Do i need to mount up?


Ps. i dowloaded a grinding profile but there arent waypoints

----------


## jumperu

after you download the profile you must load it too, no you don't have to mount up.
ead the first post, all of it, watch the movie that is posted there, and after that if you still don't know how to setup the bot come and post more questions.

----------


## jumperu

This video is not made by me but it explains how to make a flying profile.

----------


## diegudos

I got ... 

i didnt change engine to grinding =/ thx anyway

----------


## adrianutrilla

Hi!
I am using a 3.3.5a version of LazyBot for a private server, but the server has a custom launcher and a renamed WoW.exe to WoF.exe . If I rename WoF to WoW, it gives me an error when login in, unable to validate game version. Is there a way I can use lazybot?If not, what other bot could I use(it is just for leveling up)
Thanks"!

----------


## lallycon

Hi Guys,

Been using LB without a hitch for a while for flying/fishing. After trying my hand at a grind profile all works well for my sub rogue right up until a second mob chance aggros while he is looting/skinning. The Bot seems to ignore the fact that hes in combat and runs off without stealth, aggroing other mobs and dying. Is there any way I can force a check for aggro'd mob and attack it, maybe as a pre-pull, or am I missing a setting somewhere? Or is there some sort of master reset I can have the bot make before carrying on his path?

Mny Tnx
Lally.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Hello :-)

I'm absolutely new to the community as you can see..never had the stones to risk the ban or worse the sanctity of my computer running "these programs" ;-)..just as of 2 days ago have been trying any sort of botting..I started with a fishing bot & now I'm looking to expand my view..

I'm prepared to get flamed..have my thread moved..be told the search function is my greatest ally in the war on naiveté..so be it..have to learn some how :-)

Anyway on with it..so I tried to use LazyBot today..my sole interest is to gather..mining in particular..so I loaded it up..it ran & attached great no problem..I even got as far as loading a Twilight Highlands profile I got from the premade section..when I hit Start however..my character flew the path but did not mine..didn't even stop at a node..just flew the path..

One tab of the settings in particular is giving me problems..the "Engine Settings" when I hit save & continue I get this..

So based on my impressively limited knowledge..I'm assuming its the fact I can't check the "Mine" box in the Engine Settings is a problem..




> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> ...






Here's my directory too..if it doesn't look at all like it should or somethin' ;-)

----------


## romb0t

@Jaladhjin
First of all, did you ever try to read the first post of this thread (on page 1)? Your question has been answered multiple time in this thread too if you try the thread search tool and search for SaveSettingsClick, you should find the answer... As I am in a good mood, look at your second capture for the Mount (Bar & Key), you can see that only the key is set, please set the bar in the first drop down and save.

Now looking at your error message, you are not using the versions that have been posted in the first post of this thread (on page 1) so if you want to have our support, please use our version.

Good botting.

----------


## Jaladhjin

You're right..found it right on page 1 post 1..ty ty :-)

Kinda surprising a mount key would stop the bot from even dismounting once then not remounting after the 1st gather../shrug

By setting this engine behavior..does that mean saaay..bar 1 button 0 should have a mount on it..so it can be cast from there?

The version I'm using I got right at the top of page 1 sooo I figured it must be the most current..is it older? Ooor just not the one this thread is supporting?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...4-15595-a.html (Lazybot 1.5.3 for 4.3.4.15595)

Thanks very much again for taking the time :-)

----------


## romb0t

@Jaladhjin
Yes you should have your mount to use in bar 1 button 0 if you have set this in LB.

For the version, why taking the program somewhere else and ask for help on another thread  :Wink:  Yes if you look on the first page, at the end of the first post, there are some links of the latest version of our customized LB.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I understand I'm using a different version..what I'm curious about is isn't there an "official" version..the newest release ? Or is it not really that universal..

I understand you support your version..I'm just wondering for the sake of consistency..is this version on page 1 newer than the 1 I have ? Modified? The version you care to support in this thread versus any other ?

That's what I'm wondering now :-)

----------


## jumperu

You wonder to much  :Smile: ...both versions are pretty much the same. The only "untouched" version is the one updated in the first thread at the bottom of the page where it says "_Original Release for Version 4.3.4"
_The one we reccomend, is just under it, there are 2 releases, you can see the changelog for each versions there, with "_v4.3.4_r36: ( ChangeLog )"_ beeing the newest one and most improved.

So there is no "official" version since the bot is open-source  :Wink:

----------


## Jaladhjin

well yeeeaaah I do like to wonder..what good would I be if I didn't border on an obnoxious desire to learn..don't want to be a green horn forever..unfortunately for me I'm no programmer..just a pithy end user & I do like the conversatin' that goes with it..not really one for research since I'm kind of an air head too..need to understand it a certain way or it doesn't compute ;-)

In any case..have to wait 'til I get home to try damn network filters at the office mean I can't plan without some sort of tunnel..don't even want to mess with that..I'd imagine I'm all good though..

Thank you both very much :-)

----------


## jazzymetal

Hi, I am having an issue with lazybot during grinding, and I can't seem to find my answer anywhere, let alone fix it myself. 

I have a death knight set up, and it runs around okay (gets stuck a lot though when trying to ress, just bad profile me thinks?) but, when he's attacking a mob he'll death grip it to him, and maybe cast 1 spell I set up, but after that he just auto attacks, resulting in my character dying a lot. I've tried having only death strike and heart strike as my attacks (but i do need rune tap at least as well) and i've also tried adding death strike and strike multiple times. Neither seem to work. Can someone explain how to get it to be a little more like pirox bot, where it will just spam death strike and/or heartstrike or something along those lines?

I"ve also tried using some of the combat profiles other players post and none seem to do me justice. This character should not be dying, granted he is 62 in nagrand, but between rune tap and death strike spamming he should be able to stay at full health.... 

also he can never find his way back to ress when he dies using 63-67 nagrand profile.

----------


## jumperu

most times the bot is doing something wrong, tick "log debug" in the main window of the bot and you will see what is happening and why is the bot only casting auto-attack. You prolly set a spell of high priority (combat settings - combat - spells are executed in the priority from up to down) that he cannot cast, either its not on the bar or something is preventing it...
log debug will tell you more
check out the behaviors from the first post, i know there is a blood dk one that is working great there..

----------


## jazzymetal

I am using that one currently and he still only casts death strike and then a heart strike and rune tap if i'm lucky but he never casts death strike or heart strike again afterwards...just sits and auto swings


all of my spells required are on the bar as well. I don't have all the spells in the other peoples profiles.

also, if the bot doesn't pull the mob, he won't attack, just stands there and dies, or will run off after a little bit trying to pull more mobs even though there is one attacking him. It's not always, but usually...

----------


## jazzymetal

So i have 3 spells in my combat list Death STrike (IsReady? == true, cast) Heart Strike (IsReady == true, cast) and Rune Tap (If < 85%, cast). 

It seems if he does not pull with Death Grip, then he does not use combat spells...but i can't be 100% on this.

If a mob is aggro'd without the bot pulling it, then it stands like an idiot and doesn't attack.

It's as if it works about 50% of the time. Seems it runs through rotation once, then after that it just auto swings.

----------


## tonaayyy

Hi my questions are
1. Is there a way to manually blacklist a node?
2. Sometimes after i kill the mob near the node, the bot doesn't collect the node? What is the problem here
Thanks in advance

----------


## Jaladhjin

Its working really well for me ;-) Well for what I want out of it that is ;-) I've got..lets see..3 matter of factly questions left..

1. Fishing with LazyBot isn't going great for me at all..I'm assuming Mouse Hook is kind of a necessity for that huh? Since by the time the stolen scrolling mouse finds the bobber its either too late or gone anyway...

Any idea why MrFishIt works so well? Is it not very "safe" in terms of not using mouse hook & what not? It won't fish pools though which is why I'm trying to get LazyBot going..

What I want is to fish for the Sea Turtle mount..I tried a few profiles & the pathing seemed to work alright..the actual fishing on the other hand..not very well at all :-(


2. Is there anything special I need to do to have my Druid herb in flight form? I admit I have not just tried to see what it'd do automatically on its own..been using Paladin + Crusader to mine ;-)


3. I don't actually remember what my 3rd question was but I thought of another..is "Logout on follow" specific to the term follow..does someone actually have to right click & follow me? Ooor will it detect a player within range for..1 minute..2 minutes..etc for whatever reason & consider me followed & logout ?


Many thanks for any time you may take :-)

----------


## romb0t

@Jazzymetal
And nothing in the prepull, pull ? Post your behavior here so that we can look at it. Also if you could post the log file that is created under the logs directory, it would be great.

@Jaladhjin
1- Do not use Mouse Hook ! Memory writing can help but as mentionned it could be detected.
2- Nothing to do, we detect flight form and so don't dismount to gather.
3- Second solution, it is based on detection of players around and still there after x minutes.

@tonaayyy
1- In the radar, if you click on the node, you can blacklist it.
2- It arrives sometime depending when the combat is detected. At this stage, nothing to do and nothing will be done.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Thank you very much :-)

I could in theory use an Herbalism route for Mining couldn't I ? Just check mine instead of herb..or both given a capable character..since that's all it really is right..a path ? Or is it imporant herb profiles be used to herb for some reason..mine profiles to mine..etc..

For the time being & for the sake of confirming the idea of it..I'm thinking this one specifically - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-vendor-h.html ([LazyBot] Twilight Highland Herb Profiles + mail and vendor A,H)

I was also curious if I could do 2 things with the pathing profiles..well more specifically if you knew how I could..

say I download a profile without a pictured route..is there any way I can open it to see the route it'd be taking me on as a picture of the zone?

alternatively how do the people that make those nice map examples of the route when they post a profile..do it? just paint & draw the line? or is there some nice way to have the bot do it in some output format :-)

----------


## jazzymetal

For some reason not that my character is 70 (was 62 when posted) he uses all the spells i think it had something to do with not having rune strike it wasn't working 100%. But it's working okay now, but grinding out here in howling fjord on the crabs, is it normal for the bot to pause for a few seconds after it kills something before it loots(wait to loot is not on)? also if anyones used the 68+ crab does bot keep going out into the ocean to grabmore crabs and end up drowning cause it doesn't know when to pop up outta the water?


edit: turned off looting and now he doesn't pause after killing a mob....though i would like to loot....atm it's working pretty well says 150k+ xp/h. Best it's worked since starting using.

----------


## blaze9600

I got this bot about 2-3 months ago and after about a week or so I got banned and (not learning by my mistake) after a month or so I did it again and got banned (genius I know) I assumed it was a ban wave that was continuously occuring for lazybot and was wondering whether it was fixed or not if it was just directed towards us.

----------


## jumperu

> JaladhjinThank you very much :-)
> I could in theory use an Herbalism route for Mining couldn't I ? Just check mine instead of herb..or both given a capable character..since that's all it really is right..a path ? Or is it imporant herb profiles be used to herb for some reason..mine profiles to mine..etc..
> For the time being & for the sake of confirming the idea of it..I'm thinking this one specifically - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-vendor-h.html ([LazyBot] Twilight Highland Herb Profiles + mail and vendor A,H)
> I was also curious if I could do 2 things with the pathing profiles..well more specifically if you knew how I could..
> say I download a profile without a pictured route..is there any way I can open it to see the route it'd be taking me on as a picture of the zone?
> alternatively how do the people that make those nice map examples of the route when they post a profile..do it? just paint & draw the line? or is there some nice way to have the bot do it in some output format :-)


"I could in theory use an Herbalism route for Mining couldn't I ? Just check mine instead of herb..or both given a capable character..since that's all it really is right..a path ? Or is it imporant herb profiles be used to herb for some reason..mine profiles to mine..etc.."
Depends on how the profile is made. For example, i use a profile in uldum that is made for whiptail mainly, and it goes along the river there, gathering 3 bags of whiptail and 1/2 bag of ores. But if the profile is made for the entire zone, like i have one called "Ryan mega route outland", wich coveres all the areas in outland, then you can mine/herb. It's all about the outcome you want to have  :Smile: 

"say I download a profile without a pictured route..is there any way I can open it to see the route it'd be taking me on as a picture of the zone?" 
NO

"alternatively how do the people that make those nice map examples of the route when they post a profile..do it? just paint & draw the line? or is there some nice way to have the bot do it in some output format :-)"
As i always say, keep it simple = Paint. It's just a line, don't complicate it to much :P




> jazzymetal
> For some reason not that my character is 70 (was 62 when posted) he uses all the spells i think it had something to do with not having rune strike it wasn't working 100%. But it's working okay now, but grinding out here in howling fjord on the crabs, is it normal for the bot to pause for a few seconds after it kills something before it loots(wait to loot is not on)? also if anyones used the 68+ crab does bot keep going out into the ocean to grabmore crabs and end up drowning cause it doesn't know when to pop up outta the water?
> edit: turned off looting and now he doesn't pause after killing a mob....though i would like to loot....atm it's working pretty well says 150k+ xp/h. Best it's worked since starting using.


Maybe you have skinning on. Tick log debug, and watch what the log says after the bot kills a mob and it pauses for a bit, it should say trying to skin or loot or whateever it's doing.




> blaze9600I got this bot about 2-3 months ago and after about a week or so I got banned and (not learning by my mistake) after a month or so I did it again and got banned (genius I know) I assumed it was a ban wave that was continuously occuring for lazybot and was wondering whether it was fixed or not if it was just directed towards us.


Well, no bans reported around here so far except you. Maybe you sold some gold or something. Maybe you used MOUSE HOOK - DO NOT USE THAT !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jaladhjin

Thanks again you guys are great :-) I admit I'm the worst kind of end user..very interested but I don't know crap about crap ;-) I can't program..or anything..lol

Is it possible for LazyBot ..or really any bot for that matter to sort of..chain profiles?

Could I say..set the bot to mine for 3 hours..1 in twighlight highlands go to town..1 in deepholm go to town & 1 in uldum.. ?

Ooor is that a little much..Or however it would need to work..maybe 1 .xml with a multi zone profile..I dunno..

Also curious if you have any advice for Fishing..the pathing isn't such a problem..its the actual catching..it rarely seems to find the bobber with the steal my mouse scrolling..& if it does..it isn't in time..is rmBot the other guy responding? I believe he suggested Memory Writing might help..but make the bot a bit riskier if I was willing to enable it..does that mean it'd just detect the bobber position?

----------


## jumperu

Jaladhjin:
1. clear ur imbox
2. here is the answer "macro is

/cast prospecting
/use saronite ore
/use fel iron ore
/use ...


save it an put it on a bar, bar 1 key 1

open keyspam, select wow, and put a rule there, spam key 1 4000 ms ( it will spam it every 4 secs) ..disenchant cast is 3sec, autoloot must be on in wow"




> Could I say..set the bot to mine for 3 hours..1 in twighlight highlands go to town..1 in deepholm go to town & 1 in uldum.. ?


well, think about how would you set the bot to go from twilight to deepholm?....or from deepholm to uldum?
The only way you can do something like this is to create a large enough profile that coveres all the zones you want..i think there is 1 included in the first post- ryan's outland mega route




> I believe he suggested Memory Writing might help..but make the bot a bit riskier if I was willing to enable it..does that mean it'd just detect the bobber position?


memory writing will detect the bobber faster since it is attached to wow memory and does not have to take your mouse and scan for it. use at your own risk as stated above and when you enalble it.

----------


## Jaladhjin

well I didn't know how extensive the concept of pathing & action was..

I saw there was a "To Town" option so I thought well..if it could go to town..why not to the portals..& if to the portals..why not steal my mouse & find the one that's always in the same place..click it..& start the next profile..

ty ty all the same :-)

so if memory writing means the game won't steal my mouse..what did mouse hook do? I thought that's what that was for..so it didn't steal my mouse & didn't need it..

-Edit: so it just occurred to me I haven't described my scenario very well..since most players can't just "get to a major city"

I was thinking of Twilight Highlands specifically..take the portal to the city..click a portal..that's what I was wondering about..guess I never said that huh..

----------


## jazzymetal

I thought I saw an option to turn on/off logout when bags are full the other day, but know I can not find it in the program...when it goes to vendor says bags full, and logouts...is there a way to stop this?

----------


## jumperu

> I thought I saw an option to turn on/off logout when bags are full the other day, but know I can not find it in the program...when it goes to vendor says bags full, and logouts...is there a way to stop this?


yea, set the mail..so he can empty his bags by mailing your alt (only flying engine)
if you are in grinding, after you have repaired at vendor and sold all greys and you are still full, bot will logout.




> I saw there was a "To Town" option so I thought well..if it could go to town..why not to the portals..& if to the portals..why not steal my mouse & find the one that's always in the same place..click it..& start the next profile..


To town option is there to goto town and repair/mail - go back to the path. IDK why you want to change places once every hour, it's a waiste of time, just set the bot in uldum hit start and leave it there for ever. if you need other herbs a simple solution is to buy another account, they are really cheap, like 50k or so, and bot some more  :Smile: ...gametime is like 7-8k/month ...some 4-5hours of botting  :Smile:

----------


## jazzymetal

Oh, damn...alright thanks.

----------


## Jaladhjin

uhm..what..I can buy game time with gold? really? seriously? 8000 gold for game time? How ?

----------


## jumperu

Chineze are selling for more than 2 years game time trough raf, check the trade section of the forum too :P

----------


## Jaladhjin

Ty ty ty ^_^

Since Diggy is borked for 4.3..are there any Archaeology options?

I was thinkin' about the different zones thinkin' it made me look less botty than flyin' around 1 zone for hours ;-) I mean..if I was doing it personally I'd do it that way..heh..no worries ;-)

----------


## jazzymetal

> yea, set the mail..so he can empty his bags by mailing your alt (only flying engine)
> if you are in grinding, after you have repaired at vendor and sold all greys and you are still full, bot will logout.
> 
> 
> 
> To town option is there to goto town and repair/mail - go back to the path. IDK why you want to change places once every hour, it's a waiste of time, just set the bot in uldum hit start and leave it there for ever. if you need other herbs a simple solution is to buy another account, they are really cheap, like 50k or so, and bot some more ...gametime is like 7-8k/month ...some 4-5hours of botting



where do you see accounts sold for 50k? 'cause I am def interested...

----------


## jumperu

The scroll of resurection accounts are around 50k, check the trade section of the forum, many ppl sell these..
you get 
1 cata account
1 level 80 char geared for cata = botting  :Big Grin: 
7 days play time

----------


## Jaladhjin

> like i have one called "Ryan mega route outland"




Can I get that? Only link on the forums is dead from 2010 :-(

Also..I notice a lot of profiles also contain a 2nd file blah blah blah.xml.PATH..a lot don't though..just 1 file..1 .xml..what's the difference?

----------


## javi555

Can someone please link me a tutorial on how to setup the grinding engine, and use profiles and such... I've literally looked everywhere YouTube, Google and here I've pmed a few people and such but no one answers me, I'm really getting annoyed, I want to level a new rogue but I'm way too lazy. Some one, help. :/
Edit: I'd prefer if you can please PM me, or add me on Skype Octavius0 would be much fast, as sometiems I forget to check these threads.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Can someone please link me a tutorial on how to setup the grinding engine, and use profiles and such... I've literally looked everywhere YouTube, Google and here I've pmed a few people and such but no one answers me, I'm really getting annoyed, I want to level a new rogue but I'm way too lazy. Some one, help. :/
> Edit: I'd prefer if you can please PM me, or add me on Skype Octavius0 would be much fast, as sometiems I forget to check these threads.



Page 1 Post 1 my friend :-)

----------


## javi555

> [/size]
> Page 1 Post 1 my friend :-)


Can you be more specific? Are you reffering to the video?

----------


## Jaladhjin

My first post is actually in this thread too..you see all that garbage in the 1st post & if you're like me think to yourself..none of that can apply to me I'm just starting..I want basic functionality..mine a few nodes..pick a few herbs..that's a bunch of complex technical stuff for serious botters..low & behold my problem was settled very simply by the walls of text I glossed over thinking they didn't apply to me..

Anyway onto something useful..aside from the 2 videos..the embedded guide watchable in the thread & the How to make a flying profile link to Youtube..there's also a link right up towards the top in the 2nd paragraph to this Manual.pdf

That's what I'd recommend :-)

Really though I think the best experience comes from running the bot..just start it..the Wizard is helpful to make sure you get the game setup..& the options themselves are very intuitive..you can't check any thing you can't later uncheck..experiment! ;-)

----------


## jumperu

> [/size]
> 
> Can I get that? Only link on the forums is dead from 2010 :-(
> 
> Also..I notice a lot of profiles also contain a 2nd file blah blah blah.xml.PATH..a lot don't though..just 1 file..1 .xml..what's the difference?


Ryans Outlands Mega Route.xml

The flying profile are just the .xml file.
The grinding profiles are made of two files .xml and .path.xml

----------


## Jaladhjin

my cup runneth over..ty ty :-)

----------


## jazzymetal

So, now I am trying out skinning on my hunter...and while it's working...it is obviously a bot playing lol. He pauses before running to the corpse to loot and then a slight pause to loot, then a 3-5 second pause to skin....then afterwards another 5+ second pause to start moving to another mob...anyway to stop this?

I have wait to loot off.

Sometimes it will kill a mob, and go to it, run past it, and stop turn and pass back and forth over it a few times like it can't find it a few times, then stop...eventually loot and eventually skin...eventually run to next mob.

----------


## livestatus

Hey guys,

Have got this up and running smoothly thanks to this post. Only one issue that Im stuck on atm is druid forms.

Ive setup a flying/fathering profile which works fine, however I need the char to switch into feral cat form when it gets into combat. The Combat rotation that Ive got is this:

Condition: Buff check > is not Cat Form cast Cat Form
Condition: HP/Power check > if energy greater than 35 cast Mangle
Condition: Combo Points > if greater than 3 cast Ferocious Bite

The rotation loops at the Cat Form buff check and constantly switched in and out of Cat Form. If i remove this condition the rotation works as intended. If I get the first condition to work the remaining conditions wont work.

Cheers

SOLVED

I dont know if it was removing Consolidated Buffs of an issue with the spell ID but this is now working.

----------


## krohnos

keep getting this error Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter..ctor(String filename, Encoding encoding)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Save(String filename)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Helpers.Herb.Save() in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Helpers\Herb.cs:line 97
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveHerbList() in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 150
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in D:\bot\source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 102
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 
and it says i do not have the prgram for the .ddl file

----------


## jumperu

answer is in first post

----------


## Schwindy

Is this an updated version of Lazy Bot? I just recently got back into the botting scene and I was under the impression that Lazy Bot got shut down, which is why I was excited/confused when I saw this thread. The version I downloaded from you, Jumperu, is V4.3.4_r36. By the looks of the notes, "LazyBot modified by Romb0t and jumperu", i'm guessing you are just keeping Lazy Bot alive and running, even with Arutha being shut down. Sorry if my answer is in the thread somewhere but I couldn't find it. Thanks, Schwindy.

----------


## romb0t

Yes it is.

----------


## quantum714

figured I may as well post here as this seems to have activity  :Smile: 

I'm looking for lazybot for version 4.0.6 to play on the MoltenWoW servers. After seeing numerous posts on other forums about 'later versions will work' and a few links to 4.0.6 versions I always get the error of "Not ingame" or "Please enter the world" when starting up lazybot.

Anyone able to help me out here? Or am I just being retarded.

----------


## jumperu

A few pages back some1 asked the same question, i responded there so read this:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2309117 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## Schwindy

> A few pages back some1 asked the same question, i responded there so read this:
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2309117 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)


Sorry, didn't look hard enough. haha. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Mashadow

okay im really noob at this stuff, what im looking for is a boomkin bot for twilight highlands and uldum for herbs and mines. thing is im so shit at this its like chinese to me so id love if somebody could get me some bot that i can just start up and its basicly ready to go, all i want it to do is herb while flying on my swiftflight and sometimes mail items to another char when bags are full and go back. =(

----------


## jumperu

don't be lazy.. there is no bot that u can just start it and expect to know and do everything you want it to.
besize, if you don't spend some time reading about the bot, go trough the setups, choose your behavior, load a profile etc etc, you will most likely get banned. Some bots, including LB(if you don't disable the option), do memory reading on wow adress, so that means if the warden scans you, it will detect it 
read the first post here at least, and you will know what to do..

----------


## Jaladhjin

ay maybe there'd be a market for pre-configured bots ;-) hah

----------


## Mashadow

actually i did few hours reading all this manuals and videos and seriously, chinese for me atm so any help in how i can atleast easy setup my bot runniing for example uldum herbing whiptail i would be pleased so i can figuere out the rest myself eventually ..  :Smile:  i wouldnt ask for help if i didnt need it like, this is my first time ever using a bot

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'll tell you what you need..if you can't figure out how to get it..you honestly shouldn't be botting..

Step 1: You need..the bot..LazyBot..actually..I'll even tell you where to get that..page 1 of this thread..

Step 2:You'll need an uldum herbing profile..it could mention whiptail..but it doesn't need to..Uldum & Herb are the most important words ;-)

If you get those..& it isn't working..I'd advise you check the box that says Show Log..read it..& see what it still needs you to do..

----------


## Mashadow

okay after facedesking for 1day and half i finally got it to work somehow, now when it herbs on my druid he flys really weird down, isnt there a way to fly "more natural down" he flys right above a node then he goes in a straight line down all the time :-/ any tips for that? 
thx for the bot so far tho, any chance u got a pack of updated profiles for low lvl herbing (still lvling it up atm) and mining would also be fun but not needed atm  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

Here is the pack you requested: 1-500.zip

Make sure when you start the bot, that your char is parallel to the ground. And no, there is no other way to descend to the node, only vertical descend.

----------


## Mashadow

k thx for the info and the package + rep  :Smile:

----------


## Mashadow

okay might need some more assistance if ur able to, im looking for a boomkin profile, basicly when i go into combat with the bot i die i have a profile from ownedcore, but im very low HP and he doesnt really seem to bother healing when in combat and hes like casting stupid spells on it aswell, basicly i want a profile that goes into moonkin and spam the shit out of wrath on it and heals me up when im like 50% hp, any tips or anyone has this kind of profile i can lend? would aprriciate it !

----------


## jumperu

The combat rules for lazybot are called "behaviors".
there is a link in the first post that contains some, there is 1 for sure for boomkin that is working great, so try that 1
if you want to edit the one you have, open combat settings and check out what spells you have on combat tab
also, i must say again, read the 1st post carefully, i said there that for droods, warrs, rogues -- usually chars that change tabs -- you have to put the same spells when you are in normal form same as in boomkin form, same bar/key

----------


## Jaladhjin

so I'm curious..as the active developers of this particular open source tangent..why not just remove Mouse Hook altogether from the options?

----------


## romb0t

@Jaladhjin,
Well, I would say "Lazyness" ! I have at least removed the option if you run the wizzard to configure the bot.

----------


## Jaladhjin

right right I getcha..just figured it might save you a lot of wtf I got banned because I can't read big read letters..or guides..or anything about safety..which isn't necessarily your prerogative to prevent anybody from themselves..but since you seem to make such an effort to educate anyway..I thought ay..why not just not give'm the option ;-) heh

----------


## Novis92

I did everything as u wrote, but that bot just cant find my char. it says : [4156] - Not ingame. what should I do with that pls?

----------


## jumperu

You are not playing on blizzard realms

----------


## Novis92

I am paying for that, so I think it is blizzard realms..coz when I have some problem, I make a ticket to blizzard GM. So..some other chance pls? Name of realm is Stormscale..and its official server from blizz.

----------


## gauderio

Hello, I met the forum today, and would like to use this bot lazybot, but my doubt is whether I can safely use the bot just to mine and gather herbs? and if the bot and really free?

----------


## jumperu

> I am paying for that, so I think it is blizzard realms..coz when I have some problem, I make a ticket to blizzard GM. So..some other chance pls? Name of realm is Stormscale..and its official server from blizz.


well, the only other problem i can see is that you didn't install .net framework ...google it




> Hello, I met the forum today, and would like to use this bot lazybot, but my doubt is whether I can safely use the bot just to mine and gather herbs? and if the bot and really free?


If by safe you mean you won't get banned - there is no bot out there that is 100% ban-proof  :Smile: . And yes, this is free and works very well if you learn how to use it :P

----------


## gauderio

then if I use with moderation, I can use with relative safety? this bot mining and harvest herbs? Thanks for now

----------


## Jaladhjin

Sooo I tried the Grinding Engine the other day..to level a 48 Troll Warrior..in Felwood..the profile loaded..the pathing wasn't..well..a real big problem..

The combat on the other hand was..I loaded 3 different warrior profiles..I'd gladly do the work of linking all 3 if it'd be helpful :-) all from here

The reasons I'm concerned & looking to improve upon are..

A lot of the time the warrior seemed to sort of fail to do anything because it didn't have any rage..basic Attack was on my bars..bar 1 key 1 actually..eat was set to bar 2 key 1..& that aspect worked great as well..

If anything attacked me from behind..it rarely turned around to engage..it would just stand there.. occasionally try to run away..but for the most part just die attacked from behind..

Do I need a combat profile intended for a lower level character?

----------


## Deminish

Hello, thanks for the awesome bot update.

Im running through an issue when im "fly gathering", it takes the bot about 20-30 sec to notice that it has engaged in combat and that it needs to switch to combat profile. In the case my char encounters 2 mobs when farming, it takes 20-30 sec to notice the 1st target then another 20 sec to switch from the dead mob to the next.

----------


## Novis92

[QUOTE=jumperu;2392848]well, the only other problem i can see is that you didn't install .net framework ...google it

I checked if I have .net framework and I have versoin 4.0. But I have windows Vista, so I am not sure, if I can have better version.

----------


## jumperu

[QUOTE=Novis92;2395495]


> well, the only other problem i can see is that you didn't install .net framework ...google it
> 
> I checked if I have .net framework and I have versoin 4.0. But I have windows Vista, so I am not sure, if I can have better version.


Are you sure you are using the latest version of the bot that you downloaded from the bottom of post 1 here in the thread? It works for every1 else. Maybe you have it blocked from firewall/antivirus. try disabling.




> Im running through an issue when im "fly gathering", it takes the bot about 20-30 sec to notice that it has engaged in combat and that it needs to switch to combat profile. In the case my char encounters 2 mobs when farming, it takes 20-30 sec to notice the 1st target then another 20 sec to switch from the dead mob to the next.


Try changing the combat profile or edit the one you have. Look under the combat settings - "combat tab" see what spells are there and if they are set ok and not set to press a specific key / button. If you have a drood for example, make sure that -- example -- normal form bar1/key1 - moonfire ; boomkin form bar1/key1 -moonfire ...same for other spells.




> A lot of the time the warrior seemed to sort of fail to do anything because it didn't have any rage..basic Attack was on my bars..bar 1 key 1 actually..eat was set to bar 2 key 1..& that aspect worked great as well..
> 
> If anything attacked me from behind..it rarely turned around to engage..it would just stand there.. occasionally try to run away..but for the most part just die attacked from behind..
> 
> Do I need a combat profile intended for a lower level character?


same as above, make sure there are same spells on same bars on same keys for each stance. i suggest Nih's fury warrior combat profile.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'll try that when I get home tonight..ty ty :-)

----------


## Mashadow

hey jumperutaking any request? im looking for a flying profile for lazybot the thing i want it to do is, in uldum at the coast are a lot of "fathom eel" pools id love to get my hands on a profile that makes my boomkin fly from pool to pool and fish up the eels since they go for BIG money  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> hey jumperutaking any request? im looking for a flying profile for lazybot the thing i want it to do is, in uldum at the coast are a lot of "fathom eel" pools id love to get my hands on a profile that makes my boomkin fly from pool to pool and fish up the eels since they go for BIG money


There is a very easy to understand video of how to make a flying profile in the first post. Watch that and make your own profile, in the zone you want, it is not that hard to make a circle  :Wink: , i'm sry but i don't have the time to take requests.

----------


## lecosr

I can´t find out how to make ghost find corpuse. how can i add ghost way point in a grinding profile? thx for the help.

----------


## jumperu

It does not work very well for the new cata zones where you have to fly to your corpse, but for the old zones...

Die, hit record vertices, and record them as normal, linking the graveyard to the profile, make sure you don't add any spots on this route.

----------


## nixxo

Not sure if I should ask this here, I've searched many topics on this forum and this one seems the most educated when it comes to Lazybot. Anyway, I was curious if anyone knew here I could find a working version of Lazybot for WoW version 4.0.3. I've been Googling for a couple days and haven't found anything to download I think is trust worthy. If not any suggestions for a free working herb bot would be awesome. This is for a private server by the way. Thanks for your time and again I apologize if I shouldn't have asked here.

----------


## Chloroform

novak helped, nvm this is done

----------


## jumperu

> Not sure if I should ask this here, I've searched many topics on this forum and this one seems the most educated when it comes to Lazybot. Anyway, I was curious if anyone knew here I could find a working version of Lazybot for WoW version 4.0.3. I've been Googling for a couple days and haven't found anything to download I think is trust worthy. If not any suggestions for a free working herb bot would be awesome. This is for a private server by the way. Thanks for your time and again I apologize if I shouldn't have asked here.


Oldest i have is 4.0.6 ( LINK ) but even if you find a version for 4.0.3 i don't think it will work since the offsets for blizz realms and the ones used in emulators are different.

----------


## Jaladhjin

would it be unreasonable to request an additional setting in the Limits tab..something to the effect of..Logout If Stuck for X ?

----------


## gauderio

Hello, I have a problem in creating a profile, I create a route on the map, but when I run the bot, my character is not mining or harvesting herbs, even these options being selected in the engine ....
I loaded a profile already exists in the same map, and noticed that the bot only collects some ores and plants, only a few points expecificos, it passes over the pro and not reap the same plant, but soon after harvests elsewhere .... I tried to add this point, but the bot does not reap, if they can help me thank you very much

----------


## Aeraly

Hello, my bot is saying : Not ingame, while i am.
But i don't have to logg in with the bot with my forum acc ? Like, when the site of Lazybot existed, I had to logg in with my forum account.
What do i have to do ?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, I have a problem in creating a profile, I create a route on the map, but when I run the bot, my character is not mining or harvesting herbs, even these options being selected in the engine ....
> I loaded a profile already exists in the same map, and noticed that the bot only collects some ores and plants, only a few points expecificos, it passes over the pro and not reap the same plant, but soon after harvests elsewhere .... I tried to add this point, but the bot does not reap, if they can help me thank you very much


Your english is very poor, i can barely understand what your problem is  :Smile: . I suggest getting some already made profiles, there are alot of flying profiles out there, there is a link in the first postto a bunch of profiles too. Also make sure you have the latest version of the bot and of .net framework, the bot should not miss a single node except if it's previosly blacklisted or if he can't get to it. Also do not minimize the bot or wow.
If you really really wanna make your own profile, there is a video tutorial in the first post, take a look at it and follow those steps... enjoy.




> Hello, my bot is saying : Not ingame, while i am.
> But i don't have to logg in with the bot with my forum acc ? Like, when the site of Lazybot existed, I had to logg in with my forum account.
> What do i have to do ?


You don't have to log anywhere. Take the latest version of the bot from the bottom of first post, make sure you have .net framework and it should work just fine.

----------


## Jaladhjin

what are the conditions for the Combat Took Too Long -- Bugged : Blacklisting..aside from unlikely fixable factors like evading ?

I've been getting them a disturbing lot lately trying to use the Grinding engine from 57 - 60..

Sometimes I've watched & seen this warrior just kinda give up..or ignore a monster even attacking him altogether unless I happen to engage some nearby..

Many times I get Combat : Success no problem..so its not like it never works..

I've tried 2 Hellfire 1 Blasted Lands & 1 Burning Steppes..seems to happen in all of them..& I usually die as a result..still attacked by things I'm not killing..

----------


## jumperu

Make sure that in the profiles that u are using, under profile settings-subprofile-factions...are all the mobs in the respective zone
do not minimize wow or the bot

----------


## shahharsh2010

Warlock Demon Behavior settings if you have any please. 
I found some but links are dead :/

----------


## jumperu

Behaviors.7z

taken from the first post here :P..you will find atleast 2 for demo wlok

----------


## Jaladhjin

if I'm running it in a virtual environment can I minimize that? Or should WoW & the bot be up & the WoW window focused for optimal?

----------


## jumperu

you can minimize the virtual machine window, but for optimal running, inside the virtual desktop, wow windows / bot windows must not be minimized. If they are focused or not, on top or not, it does not matter, just not minimized  :Smile:

----------


## nixxo

> Oldest i have is 4.0.6 ( LINK ) but even if you find a version for 4.0.3 i don't think it will work since the offsets for blizz realms and the ones used in emulators are different.


I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out. I was being dumb, the WoW version I'm playing on is indeed 4.0.6, I have no idea why I said 4.0.3. Anyway, the link you gave doesn't seem to work. I've tried several times and it refuses to load. Is it possible to provide a different link? Thanks again!

----------


## jumperu

evo 4.0.6.7z

----------


## nixxo

> evo 4.0.6.7z


Thanks again, one last question. Is it normal for my virus scan to detect a virus in the folder? x.x

----------


## jumperu

there were some reports from users that used AVG as antivirus, idk what they found but they said avg reported something.
use an online scanner to scan the file before downloading it if you have trust issues. 
but lazybot will not connect to the internet when it runs, so ur safe, or you can just block it from firewall if u don't belive me :P.

----------


## nixxo

> there were some reports from users that used AVG as antivirus, idk what they found but they said avg reported something.
> use an online scanner to scan the file before downloading it if you have trust issues. 
> but lazybot will not connect to the internet when it runs, so ur safe, or you can just block it from firewall if u don't belive me :P.



It's not a matter of believing you or not ^^ I've never used a bot before so I'm not sure what to expect, that's all. Hell, I'm not sure if I'll even be able to get it running right XD but gonna try anyway.

Edit, I took your advice and used an online scanner 'virscan.org' and the results were: 

VirSCAN.org Scanned Report :
Scanned time : 2012/07/22 18:42:22 (EDT)
Scanner results: 25% Scanner(s) (9/36) found malware!
File Name : evo 4.0.6.7z
File Size : 10788161 byte
File Type : 7-zip archive data, version 0.3
MD5 : 2dfa2ee0ed901430ba65ca87424d8f33
SHA1 : 6cd3cd0e9deb971d346de2b89d31bce2aae63d0a
Online report : http://r.virscan.org/4bbb93c864cd9cb6b603c02cb2029fdf

Edit 2, I ran it through two more online scanners, one says it's full of viruses like the above report but Avast says it's safe, I'm so confused x.x

----------


## jumperu

well in the left side of the online report are the names of the antiviruses. none of the big ones reported anything, and i never heard of antiviruses named "JiangMin" "Antiy" "a-squared"
You can google for the source of the lazybot and compile it yourself if you feel better that way, as i remember arutha stopped developing the bot at v 406

----------


## latvis

Anyone have aliance 1-60 grind profiles ?

----------


## kdizzle

evrytime i try to start the bot i get this -> 5:34:00 AM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting

HELP PLEASE

----------


## jumperu

> evrytime i try to start the bot i get this -> 5:34:00 AM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
> 
> HELP PLEASE


Don't choose custom class.And delete the folder "custom class" in the lb folder.

----------


## gauderio

:confused:
Hello, I'm having trouble configuring the combat feral druid, I'm using the existing profile in the bot, but come fight time, it takes too long to start fighting, often dies before you start, can anyone help me? opsoes which should I use? as have the skill bar? I realize that it already being in combat, the bot runs the pre-pull, pull, and only then go into battle, most often too late resulting in the death ...
Thanks a lot if they can help me.

----------


## kdizzle

> Don't choose custom class.And delete the folder "custom class" in the lb folder.


where is my coice for custom class and in my LB folder there is no custom class >.>

----------


## jumperu

In the left side of the main window it should be: Combat system - Behavior engine
Then in combat settings, you should select behavior for your class (don't use the behavior generator). If you don't have anything there to choose from, then download from the first page, from the link behaviors, and make a folder(if you don't have 1 already) in lazybot folder called behaviors and put all the files from the link there.

----------


## kdizzle

thank you evrything is up and running now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andraa

Hey Jumperu i have a question for you ,How can i stop the bot to loot the mobs ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## romb0t

@Andraa
It is in Engine settings:
- Grinding Engine > Engine Settings > Uncheck Loot
- Flying Engine > Engine Settings > Enable Loot [Only available in the modified LB from myself)

----------


## izntdan

i thought lazy bot was shutdown by blizz

----------


## jumperu

it is an open source program :P

----------


## izntdan

so i downloaded tthe bot but it just keeps popping up that the bot has stopped working and windows is checking fir a solution

----------


## Jaladhjin

> so i downloaded tthe bot but it just keeps popping up that the bot has stopped working and windows is checking fir a solution



Install: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...s.aspx?id=8328
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down....aspx?id=17851

----------


## Malpa

> Oldest i have is 4.0.6 ( LINK ) but even if you find a version for 4.0.3 i don't think it will work since the offsets for blizz realms and the ones used in emulators are different.


Are you sure it is for 4.0.6 (13623)? Because I only get "not in game".



> it is an open source program :P


Then where I can find the source?

----------


## jumperu

> Are you sure it is for 4.0.6 (13623)? Because I only get "not in game".
> 
> Then where I can find the source?


1. Yes i am sure it is for 4.0.6, but as i said, if the emulator of the private wow realm that you are playing on does not have the same offsets as 4.0.6 - blizz realms (when it was live) , bot won't work. In short, the bot is only made to work on live blizz realms.
2. Google --- lazybot source --- first result :P

----------


## Marvalus

Everytime i try to set the farmmode to "herbs", the bot crashes. 


Message: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: bei LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:Zeile 79.
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
bei DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
bei DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
bei DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
bei System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

Read first post

----------


## Daunty101

Was working perfectly yesterday, but when i have tried it this morning I just keep getting "Bot stopping: Cannot mount inside" - and im not inside

----------


## jumperu

restart wow restart bot

he was in a cave, right at the entrance, or in the water, and he tried to mount but succeded only in the last try, he went on the way to gather again but the error remains each time it tries to mount, idk why it's just a bug

----------


## dxdea

Well I have a problem. I've been using lb about a year now and have never had any such problem. This is my custom profile that I ahve leveled 3 guys 80 ~ 85 with and it has always worked but the last day I've been getting this.
*3:10:35 PM] Started combat engine
[3:10:35 PM] Pulling: Stone Trogg Ambusher 17379576221142879329
[3:10:35 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stone Trogg Ambusher
[3:10:35 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[3:10:36 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:10:37 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 5 Key: 4
[3:10:39 PM] Pull result: Success
[3:10:39 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:10:41 PM] SendKey: Devouring Plague Bar: 5 Key: 3
[3:10:42 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 5 Key: 6
[3:10:44 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:10:47 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:10:51 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:10:54 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[3:10:55 PM] Started combat engine
[3:10:55 PM] Pulling: Stone Trogg Ambusher 17379576221142879254
[3:10:55 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stone Trogg Ambusher
[3:10:55 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[3:10:56 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:10:58 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 5 Key: 4
[3:10:59 PM] Pull result: Success
[3:10:59 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:11:01 PM] SendKey: Devouring Plague Bar: 5 Key: 3
[3:11:02 PM] SendKey: Shadowfiend Bar: 6 Key: 2
[3:11:04 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 5 Key: 6
[3:11:06 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:11:06 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[3:11:07 PM] State changed: Moving
[3:11:07 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[3:11:09 PM] State changed: Pull
[3:11:10 PM] Started combat engine
[3:11:10 PM] Pulling: Stone Trogg Ambusher 17379576221142877251
[3:11:11 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stone Trogg Ambusher
[3:11:11 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[3:11:12 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:11:13 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 5 Key: 4
[3:11:15 PM] Pull result: Success
[3:11:15 PM] SendKey: Shadowform Bar: 6 Key: 6
[3:11:17 PM] SendKey: Devouring Plague Bar: 5 Key: 3
[3:11:18 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 5 Key: 6
[3:11:20 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:11:23 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[3:11:27 PM] SendKey: Shadow Word: Death Bar: 6 Key: 9
[3:11:28 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[3:11:28 PM] State changed: Resting*

Sorry for the mass amount of spam just wanted to show it was working good but almost every time it will go into "Resting" state and won't move after that.
P.S. This is a new account I just started wow again and was shocked to see lazybot got sue'd

----------


## jumperu

combat settings ..see what you have in the rest tab
probably a buff that u moved from bar or something

or in general settings: limits tab... eat/drink ... maybe these are checked and you don't got any food or the key for food is wrong (in keys tab)

----------


## dxdea

> combat settings ..see what you have in the rest tab
> probably a buff that u moved from bar or something
> 
> or in general settings: limits tab... eat/drink ... maybe these are checked and you don't got any food or the key for food is wrong (in keys tab)


Thanks for the quick reply, I did put hymn of hope in the rest tab but its on my bars. Also I am using alch potions since it shows you always in combat. I'll try taking off hymn of hope but before I used to use normal pots but shadow priests oom super ****ing quick even with 3 mana regen spells. Maybe its the alch potions, Ill post results later after an hour or so.

----------


## dxdea

Well that still didn't work so I'm going to try and use food and water. Ill report back again. 

The food/water thing didn't work either
*4:36:42 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stone Trogg Ambusher
[4:36:42 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[4:36:43 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 5 Key: 4
[4:36:45 PM] Pull result: Success
[4:36:45 PM] SendKey: Devouring Plague Bar: 5 Key: 3
[4:36:47 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 5 Key: 6
[4:36:49 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[4:36:52 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[4:36:56 PM] SendKey: Shadow Word: Death Bar: 6 Key: 9
[4:36:57 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[4:36:57 PM] State changed: Resting
[4:37:42 PM] New player around: Rargue
[4:37:48 PM] Removed player: Rargue
*

So I really don't know what to do...

----------


## jumperu

i see it happend after "*[3:11:27 PM] SendKey: Shadow Word: Death Bar: 6 Key: 9"
maybe its something wrong with that key, check combat settings also

*

----------


## dxdea

> i see it happend after "*[3:11:27 PM] SendKey: Shadow Word: Death Bar: 6 Key: 9"
> maybe its something wrong with that key, check combat settings also
> 
> *


 Nope it happens with diff keys too
*[5:59:38 PM] SendKey: Mind Flay Bar: 5 Key: 5
[5:59:41 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[5:59:41 PM] State changed: Resting*

----------


## dropdeadjames

I have an irritating problem, that I truly hope someone can help with. I started using Lazybot again a couple weeks ago and until today have just been using it to build my own simple grinding profiles to farm vanity pets. However today I tried to use the flying engine to do some herb farming, but it didn't work...so I go into Engine Settings to verify that the HERB box is checked (which it was not), and upon clicking 'Save and Close" I received this error (and the program crashed).


Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 



I tried many different things but always the same outcome. It turns out that I can't even go into Engine Settings and then immediately click Save and Close w/o this error appearing. So for some reason accessing Engine Settings causes the program to crash. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks very much.

----------


## romb0t

If you are able to enter a so long text in this thread, you should be able to read the very first post where the solution to your issue is explained !

----------


## romb0t

@dxdea
What is your life and mana level when you hit this resting state ? What are the settings in General Settings > Limits for eat & drink ?

----------


## Yogurt

Ignore this  :Big Grin:  found i way to fix it :P

----------


## Cheeese

Ignore it, if fixed it  :Wink:

----------


## master456

hey guys i cant click herb or mine under egine settings it closes me out and tells me to send this to Arthura: Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

any help would be appreciated thank you

----------


## master456

i fixed it i had to enter the fals=true on herb and shit manually

----------


## dxdea

> @dxdea
> What is your life and mana level when you hit this resting state ? What are the settings in General Settings > Limits for eat & drink ?


They are random because I thought "what if it shows it still in combat so it rests for mana?". But after I completely shut off my eat and drink limits, it still went into resting. Do you think its something corrupt with dll or it could even be my .NET framework since lb is using .NET if I'm not mistaken. Thanks for staying with me so far, and sorry for the slow reply an apartment I was working on caught on fire

----------


## romb0t

@dxdea
If you uncheck the 2 check boxes for eat & drink, we should not try to rest.

Is it possible to have your behavior to test (you can PM me)?

----------


## Jaladhjin

if I want to create Grinding profiles..can I hit record & setup the pathing with my flying mount? Or is it important I do it with my ground or worse walking..even if I'm confident there won't be obstacles I'm avoiding while flying I wouldn't while running / ground mounted?

----------


## crbarros

do you have lazybot for 4.2.2???
cheers!

----------


## tylen

first, thank you guys for great job you're doing here updating the LB 
second, i wonder if there's a compiled version for beta
like if i planned to prepare gathering routes before the MoP comes on live realms how could i do it since current version doesnt work on test servers
ty

----------


## jumperu

> second, i wonder if there's a compiled version for beta


Hopefully we will have a working version after the release of mop, thanks to r0mbot, but nothing is for sure. We don't know how much will change, maybe the whole bot will need recoding, so have some patience.




> do you have lazybot for 4.2.2???


LB only works on blizz realms. Even if you find a 4.2.2 version, the private server you will be using on surely does not have the same offsets as the blizz realms had.




> if I want to create Grinding profiles..can I hit record & setup the pathing with my flying mount? Or is it important I do it with my ground or worse walking..even if I'm confident there won't be obstacles I'm avoiding while flying I wouldn't while running / ground mounted?


Try, i did not use fly mount on grinding profiles so far, but r0mbot said it should work since the bot records the height coord also.

----------


## Jaladhjin

if it uses the height coordinates as well..won't that be a problem since while grinding I won't be at that height? I was just thinking it'd be easier to record a nice path without problems if I'm not running into mobs..

I suppose I could also hit record..& do the actual farm that one time by hand along the path I want to travel huh..try my best not to make too many erratic movements while I set it up..

What does the "Natural Run" mean anyway?

----------


## jumperu

> if it uses the height coordinates as well..won't that be a problem since while grinding I won't be at that height?


Well, in wow u have "dismount in flight" so when the bot sees the mob along the path, he will cast the pre-pull spell wich will dismount him.




> try my best not to make too many erratic movements while I set it up..


 :Smile: ...your movement does not count, you can go in zig-zag too, it will still be a straight line :P (depends on the value u set to use between vertices)...leave default and it will be fine, just record the path as you would normally walk/mount

----------


## tylen

so recurring to making routes on beta
any suggestions how to get at least coordinates? the thing is its probably possible to get some coords addon that will work on beta (if they work on beta at all) and maybe work on making routes manually but its understood that LB uses vertical "z" coordinate (along with other bot programs i beleive) and none of known to me addons does

----------


## Deminish

Silly question, I tried this and it didnt work.
Is there anyway to have the bot fly, find fish-school..and start fishing them?

trying to get turtle mount

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Silly question, I tried this and it didnt work.
> Is there anyway to have the bot fly, find fish-school..and start fishing them?
> 
> trying to get turtle mount


For that specific endeavor I'd highly recommend giving http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-tutorial.html ([EWT] Sea Turtle Farm - Tutorial) a try :-)

----------


## Jaladhjin

Hey so..curious..I've been using this install of Windows for a few months now..it wasn't until I put LazyBot on that I noticed after first run it set Internet Explorer as the default browser..

I'm not suggesting anything malicious ;-) oh no no..I'm just curious why its being done..I've been using /counting 3 other programs on this rig & it wasn't until I ran LB the one time that browser default changed..further evidence to support my claim & refute the no idea what you mean no way this was LB = Anubis - Analysis Report 


> Changes security settings of Internet Explorer: This system alteration could seriously affect safety surfing the World Wide Web

----------


## gauderio

HI,
already have a preview date version of the bot to Mist of pandaria?

----------


## tylen

> HI,
> already have a preview date version of the bot to Mist of pandaria?


i was answered there (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'd like to start contributing grinding profiles but I'm not having a lot of luck with the setup..there's another tangent..


> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...4-15595-a.html (Lazybot 1.5.3 for 4.3.4.15595)


shown in the 3 video guides I can find that has a nice record option..I click new..hit record & that's it..record my path & save..

Seems I can't do that with this one though..so I'm not real sure how to make the profile..a guide of sorts a possibility? :-)

----------


## rockzter

My character just skips herbs. I even tried to make a waypoint on the ground next to a herb and nothing happend. Help me with this please!

----------


## jumperu

> I'd like to start contributing grinding profiles but I'm not having a lot of luck with the setup..there's another tangent..[/size]shown in the 3 video guides I can find that has a nice record option..I click new..hit record & that's it..record my path & save..
> 
> Seems I can't do that with this one though..so I'm not real sure how to make the profile..a guide of sorts a possibility? :-)


If you add me on skype i will explain to you in detail how to make a grinding profile and maybe you can record 1 for every1 else after....




> My character just skips herbs. I even tried to make a waypoint on the ground next to a herb and nothing happend. Help me with this please!


1. engine settings - tick "herb"
2. have .net framework installed
3. disable all addons
4. general settings - keybinds -- should be the same ingame
5. good luck :P

----------


## katsas

hello it seems i have an issue with dieing, sometimes bot finds the body, but THE MOST times it says bot could not mount - bot stoped and i see my char dead, obviously he cant mount dead.... any fix or any logs u want me to give u so u figure it out?

----------


## jumperu

hello to u2
u need to give more details like:
- where do you bot/what zone? flying or grinding?
- how often does it happen? only when you leave it over night?
- try to load a grinding profile and test how the bot fights for a while, maybe it's the behavior (combat rules) that are not fine - try other behaviors from the link in the first post
- try to observe the bot as he makes atleast one complete circle (flying gathering) and blacklist any nodes that are in water/caves/near trees that the bot would stuck on (to blacklist a node, open the radar and clik on the node, it should turn from green to red)
- in engine settings - set the "enemies near node: 0" that way if there is another player or 1 mob near the node, the bot won't go to gather it

----------


## Jaladhjin

> My character just skips herbs. I even tried to make a waypoint on the ground next to a herb and nothing happend. Help me with this please!


Does it skip every herb? Or just some of them..

----------


## katsas

jumperu very helpful information, i had the enemies near node set to 1 didnt know i could set to 0 duh didnt even try tbh, and also tnx for the blacklist info
if u are curious im using Twilight highlands over night with an excelent blook dk combat profile and it is for mining-herbing tnx alot after couple hours ill fix it

----------


## jumperu

Well, i had some troubles with twilight highlands. Idk where you got the profile from, but TH has a lot of zones with multiple mobs that are moving, so even if you set that value to 0, bot can still be attacked by mobs after he goes down, if the profile path goes above one of these zones. Also, there are alot of ranged mobs there, near those round summoning things as i remember, and if you don't set your dk PULL spell (not pre-pull cause he is already in combat so he skips the pre-pull rules) to death grip or silence (the long range one) ... he will die if attacked cause he does not know or can(if he lands near the crater and the mob is on a cliff) to get to the mob (also add those spells, death grip and silence, to combat tab, right at the top)
But overall i suggest an easier zone to bot, like uldum or vas'jir :P

----------


## tomtomp

Hi I am having a problem with running this bot under wine (linux) I have installed .net 4 when I start the program it fills around 1GB of my RAM and then shows error report:



> Message: Out of memory.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System.Drawing
> Stack trace: at System.Drawing.Region.GetHrgn(Graphics g)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.GetHRgn(Region region)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.set_Region(Region value)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007Form.OnResize(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnSizeChanged(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.UpdateBounds(Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 width, Int32 height, Int32 clientWidth, Int32 clientHeight)
> ...


I know you dont provide linux support but is there anything I could do? Thanks!

ps: I have 6 GB of RAM and its not full

----------


## jumperu

> _at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007Form.OnResize(EventArgs e)_
> _at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnSizeChanged(EventArgs e)_


if you look at the first post (or use search function), you will see an error similar to this 1, try the solutions provided there. altough i am surprised it works under linux since i understood that the bot was made using the windows api and .net functions ...idk much about this but i hope u get it working. another solution would be, a virtual machine with windows, under linux, idk if vmware has linux support, but u can try.

----------


## Rauleros

sup guys, I've been looking your posts and wooooooow, amazing bot you have there...
Well, I was searching something but I couldn't find it; is this:
I have the WoW patchs 'til 4.3.4 15595, but I do use the loader 4.1.0 14250.... what version of the bot should I use then?

Thanks bro's ^^

----------


## tomtomp

Ok, now i does not crash but it stops at connection to some server... 


```
fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
```

The problem with it is that the .NET is not fully integrated and some functions (like RAS) are not supported. Is there anything like offline (btw is that new version checking?) version? Thanx for help anyways  :Smile: 

ps: I made some bots work under wine (running windows programs under linux. W.I.N.E. = wine is not a emulator) but they are not reliable... they crash alot.

----------


## jumperu

> Is there anything like offline (btw is that new version checking?) version? Thanx for help anyways


The latest lazybot (idk if the one before too) DOES NOT connect to the internet, not checking for new version or anything like that. take the one modified by romb0t, the link is in the first post at the bottom, and read the full changelog.




> I have the WoW patchs 'til 4.3.4 15595, but I do use the loader 4.1.0 14250.... what version of the bot should I use then?


We only support live servers, and you won't find a working bot for your version. Read the posts before..

----------


## diegudos

Should we stop botting during the security update ?

----------


## diegudos

DELETED double post 

sorry

----------


## jumperu

@everyone
clear your imbox if you wanna get answers back

To: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...drock2012.html



> Oh I C, ok. Where would be the best place to start learning how to update and customize source code?


that idk. i have no knowledge of programming. the bot is easy to update if you have the offsets, just open the source in visual studio, modify the pointers.cs with the new values and recompile the bot. as to modify it, i suggest you ask romb0t, he did all the changes to the bot so far, maybe he will tell you what you wanna know.

To: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...-gladyseu.html



> Am un profie de flying este unu pe forum am incercat chiar 2 acelas rezultat


nu sunt bune, el zboara pe path-ul pe care e facut profilu, daca e facut sa se duca in munti acolo o sa se duca, deschide radaru si o sa vezi pathu-ul
ps: nu prea sunt bune astea dp forum
ps2: bagama pe skype daca vrei profile sau mai ai intrebari: jumperu

----------


## Gladyseu

Ti-am dat add xD

----------


## shahharsh2010

ok sssoo stupid Q is there any way this would work on Ubuntu 12.4 ? 
With Wine or something ? 
I can only run Ubuntu at work, wow works fine with wine but bot does not even open after making exe to open with wine nothing opens. 

Fingers are crosseddd PLEASE gave me good news please
Thanks in Adv

----------


## razriel

Greetings,

*romb0t* is it possible to share source code of your fork? I am playing on Linux and I would like to help with making Lazy bot run natively with Mono on *nixes.

If link to repo/source was posted somewhere or if it is inappropriate to ask, sorry - I am new here

Best regards!

----------


## romb0t

@razriel
If you search in Google for "Lazybot source code", you will find the latest code published by Arutha in late 2011 (see Lazybot source).

Now if you want a working LB for Cataclysm, you will have to update the offsets that you can find searching this forum (here ([WoW][4.3.4.15595] Info Dump Thread)).

----------


## razriel

*romb0t*, thanks for reply.

Yea, that was first thing I did, already glanced whole source code from assembla

Just though that you are maintaing working, tweaked etc fork of LB with public repo or sth like that.

Best regards

----------


## nagymajom

guys, the mop prepatch (5.0.0) will be out at sept 29 on live servers. any news about new version of lazybot?

----------


## lincolns1352

Any Mr Pinchy profiles?

----------


## Larliand

Is it safe to bot after this week's mainentance?

----------


## Romulis2000

do we have a main thread for profiles / behaviours yet....id like to try other ppls profiles and behaviours

----------


## jumperu

There are a few that i gathered along the way linked in the first post. 
You can try the subsection for profiles here, but there aren't many WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

there is no main forum unfortunately

----------


## soskie

ive played with the source code and fixed all the errors untill i only had one. Then i fixed that one and now i have 27 errors like so  :Frown:  

Error 8 Object reference not set to an instance of an object. D:\lb main\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Wizard.resx Lazy Evolution

Error 2 'DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemPanel' does not contain a definition for 'LicenseKey' and no extension method 'LicenseKey' accepting a first argument of type 'DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemPanel' could be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?) D:\lb main\LazyBot evolution\LazyLib\LazyRadar\RadarForm.Designer.cs 105 34 LazyLib

----------


## sparamoule

Hello, is there a way to make it work in water like in tol barad for farming azshara veil because the bot try to fly saying he is in water..
Thx for help

----------


## jumperu

In vas'jir it works just fine..

----------


## sparamoule

> In vas'jir it works just fine..


Yeah, but can't find a way to make it work in tol barad, is there a option that need to be activated?

----------


## jumperu

tol barad is not a flying zone. did u record a profile with your ground mount?

----------


## sparamoule

I record it with the druid water form. Do I need to record it with a ground mount?

----------


## nagymajom

anyone know what about the "train" option of lazybot? If i turn on and save the settings and reopen the setting windows again the train otipon is turned off. this funciton was implemented at all?

----------


## jumperu

it was about to be implemented before the developer stopped working on the bot, unfortunately it didn't get to it, so it does not work.

----------


## sparamoule

So their is no way to make it work in water in tol barad?

----------


## jumperu

I think underwater gathering is only enabled for vas'jir, in the rest of the zones bot will just try to swim up. You could try to use the mount from vas'jir but i don't know if it works.
You can pm romb0t and ask him nicely to enable this from the source code  :Smile:

----------


## Imcurious

> guys, the mop prepatch (5.0.0) will be out at sept 29 on live servers. any news about new version of lazybot?


I too was wondering what the plans for Mop were? Jumperu, are you on Beta at all? I know it is a month away, but it has got to be close to final by now.

----------


## jumperu

Updated the first page too:

*Another realease from a member of the OC comunity Gonecyber , you can see what he changed.**


Updated release can be downloaded at my site here: http://www.prototypic.net/Lazy%20Bot%201.6%20REDUX.zip
Main updates were fixes to looting, wow window re-parenting and ohack integration, there is minor questing and the beginning of some lua stuff added so we can do more advanced work.
Enjoy everyone!


*

----------


## Myra

Rar-File seems to be corrupted.

----------


## jumperu

ye he will update the link, sry ab that

----------


## rockzter

Hey! I've just downloaded this bot and tried it out. For someone reason my bot just dont start working? I press the start button but my character stands still without doing anything. I've tried downloaded profiles and even made some of my own. I'm using the flying engine trying to get mining farm but my character wont move, i only have 100 % ground mount on this character tho. Can this be the problem? HELP!

----------


## jumperu

the problem is that you don't have .net framework installed. get the latest version.
also do not start wow in 64bit mode.
and start lazybot with admin rights.

----------


## jumperu

> Updated the first page too:
> 
> *Another realease from a member of the OC comunity Gonecyber , you can see what he changed.**
> 
> 
> Updated release can be downloaded at my site here: http://www.prototypic.net/Lazy%20Bot%201.6%20REDUX.zip
> Main updates were fixes to looting, wow window re-parenting and ohack integration, there is minor questing and the beginning of some lua stuff added so we can do more advanced work.
> Enjoy everyone!
> 
> ...


Fixed the link: Lazy Bot 1.6 REDUX.zip

Enjoy, and you can post questions and other requests here.

----------


## genecyber

My server is having a problem with static content so heres another link
Lazy Bot 1.6 REDUX.zip

here's a virus scan: https://www.virustotal.com/file/dc1d...is/1345815866/

I'm pretty sure those are false positives because of mouse hooking and dll injection. but feel free to check the source... when I get it hosted  :Smile: 



> Updated the first page too:
> 
> *Another realease from a member of the OC comunity Gonecyber , you can see what he changed.**
> 
> 
> Updated release can be downloaded at my site here: http://www.prototypic.net/Lazy%20Bot%201.6%20REDUX.zip
> Main updates were fixes to looting, wow window re-parenting and ohack integration, there is minor questing and the beginning of some lua stuff added so we can do more advanced work.
> Enjoy everyone!
> 
> ...

----------


## genecyber

P.S. if i dont respond to the thread it because i didnt notice your post, feel free to PM me also and ill reply in the thread if need be  :Smile:

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I'm pretty sure those are false positives because of mouse hooking and dll injection. but feel free to check the source... when I get it hosted


the mouse hook is still very toggleable in your release isn't it? there's been a fairly long standing understanding that mouse hook has been making trouble for people..as in ban trouble..

can't get to mediafire at the office either or I'd be looking at it right meow ^_^

----------


## genecyber

I've not tested with mouse hook off, as I like to background bot, please test and let me know.

----------


## jumperu

he meant that some 2 patches ago, a few ppl reported getting banned and they were using mouse hook. Maybe you can remove the option for this completly.

Unrelated to the bot: seems that blizz has made mobile ah free: Mobile Armory Guild Chat and Auction House Features Now Free - World of Warcraft

----------


## genecyber

Neat I should make a mobile ah bot!

----------


## Jaladhjin

> I've not tested with mouse hook off, as I like to background bot, please test and let me know.


I agree I'd background bot if I could too..I'd certainly like it better..I've just heard tell its..a'hem..safer..not to ;-)

Have you been using forks of LazyBot for awhile with Mouse Hook & Memory Writing enabled? Or just as you've been working this past recent while..

----------


## andros204

Is it possible to make the bot summoning a pet, klick on it like a NPC and sell items to it and continue killing mobs till the bags are full and do it every time ? would be damn nice if someone could help me  :Big Grin:

----------


## genecyber

I've been using mouse hook and men writing for a few weeks but with a trial account so... I doubt they bother to ban those.

----------


## genecyber

Newest version: Lazy Bot 1.6.1 REDUX.rar

Updated to fix the exception everyone is seeing when they have wow installed in a non default directory.

----------


## Jaladhjin

what is it that determines whether or not the bot stops to collect anyway?

I've been doing a Vashj'ir profile..which I know is the least certain of the zones..so many caves & is it higher or lower than my current position..

At times I'll come watch it & see it skip nodes I can see on the minimap..but stop for others..does it skip nodes that aren't within a certain range? What is the range?

----------


## rknights

Hi Genecyber, had been getting this error on for REDUX.

Message: Cannot start process because a file name has not been provided.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.LaunchWow()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main..ctor()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.LazyForms.Load()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Boolean Start()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

Able to assist?

----------


## shahharsh2010

What is latest LazyBot Status? for current patch? 
were can i Find 1 to download latest 1.
Also thanks so much for updating, If u update can u add something like bot fly on top of mine or herb then go down rather then going down from like far away and end up stuck somewhere?

----------


## genecyber

Select your Wow.exe file when prompted




> Hi Genecyber, had been getting this error on for REDUX.
> 
> Message: Cannot start process because a file name has not been provided.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.LaunchWow()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main..ctor()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.LazyForms.Load()
> ...

----------


## genecyber



----------


## jumperu

> What is latest LazyBot Status? for current patch? 
> were can i Find 1 to download latest 1.
> Also thanks so much for updating, If u update can u add something like bot fly on top of mine or herb then go down rather then going down from like far away and end up stuck somewhere?


Lazybot status: working with the latest wow patch
You can download it from the first post here, there are 3 versions. 1 is the original LB without any modifications, the 2nd one is one modified by romb0t you have a link with all the changes, and the 3rd one is the one above, the result of genecyber hard work, i must say it looks very good :Smile: 

enjoy botting, whichever version you choose :P

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Lazybot status: working with the latest wow patch
> You can download it from the first post here, there are 3 versions. 1 is the original LB without any modifications, the 2nd one is one modified by romb0t you have a link with all the changes, and the 3rd one is the one above, the result of genecyber hard work, i must say it looks very good
> 
> enjoy botting, whichever version you choose :P


Thank you soo much! 
Just 1 stupid Q Is there anyway I can move my settings from older V of Bot ? if yes what file/ folder i need to more? 
Thanks sooo much for help!

Edit Found my answer! 
But I can't seem to download or get to genecyber's bot link. Link is down ?

----------


## goldio

I just saw the youtube-video of the lazy-mod made by genecyber. wow - what a sick shit  :Smile:  great work - I will check it out.

Ok guys, tomorrow is the pre-patch day - many offsets will be change - I hope you all keep your really awesome work continued.
Many thanks to you all  :Smile:

----------


## blueeyed

any of these versions working with 5.0.4?

----------


## Miloos88

any lazyBot update for 5.0.4?

----------


## lazyang

don't looks like..be patient  :Smile:

----------


## marina_v1

I get 'cannot attach' error  :Frown:

----------


## nagymajom

//Lazybot status: working with the latest wow patch


I would like it this to be heard today again...

----------


## Luithiccaa

How about we get off these guys backs and let them work at their pace, you neither pay for the product nor is it their job to cater to you. Use common sense the patch is 24 hours old, in 4-5 days if still no update or no progress then we can start questioning.

----------


## nertman

I agree within the next day or two we should see a release from at least 1 of the many people keeping this bot alive!

----------


## shahharsh2010

It could take up to weeks, 
because this was not just minor patch this was major game update, they changed way exe works and what so ever!

----------


## rafaelhfabro

Eager for Lazybot 5.0.4 ^ ^  :Big Grin:

----------


## romb0t

From my side, I am away from home so I have no time to work on the update.

Be back in middle of September.

----------


## Luithiccaa

> From my side, I am away from home so I have no time to work on the update.
> 
> Be back in middle of September.


Is Jumperu working on it? or have you been doing a majority of his updates?

----------


## rafaelhfabro

For those who are married, lazybot fouls  :Frown: 

Does anyone know any other bot to collect Herb in version 5.0.4?

----------


## shahharsh2010

> For those who are married, lazybot fouls 
> 
> Does anyone know any other bot to collect Herb in version 5.0.4?


There are some but not free.
but 100% passive bots! never tryed them but I think they call shadowbot or something like that. 
But they don't have unlimited or life time subscription thats only reason I did not try them. :/ 
And Stay away from injection, or memory writing bots.. Because They changed lot this patch, also their Terms And condition u accept u accept full memory scan approval so they can scan their memory for bots.

----------


## tylen

wonder if there's any safe bot working in 5.0.4 that can only fly (swim) around like i need him to check Poseidus spots thats all i need.

----------


## genecyber

I don't know much about reversing wow but am using this patch as an opportunity to learn. Stay tuned.

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

> I don't know much about reversing wow but am using this patch as an opportunity to learn. Stay tuned.


You can do it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xhavokxx

If anyone can get me the offsets i can give it a go. im not 100% sure id be able to but all id do is locate the specific offset and change it. if thats enough to get it working again then good, if not, then meh.

----------


## lazyang

meh ;/ think this time it's a bit more, they changed a lot, somewhere here in the forum is a thread with the offsets, but no idea where, rombot or jumperu should know where
there:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW][5.0.1.15464] Info Dump Thread)

----------


## tylen

current build thread ([WoW][5.0.4.16016] x86 Info Dump Thread)

----------


## MyNewName

> If anyone can get me the offsets i can give it a go. im not 100% sure id be able to but all id do is locate the specific offset and change it. if thats enough to get it working again then good, if not, then meh.




<CurrentWoWVersion>16016</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xBAABD7</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xDC92D8</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xDC9455</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xAD6E2C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xC6B8DE</GameState>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x3390</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x755A0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x48EBC0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xA17A90</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xDC9298</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7E0</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>

Taken From PQR


Edit 1: I have attempted to recompile LazyLib after updating the Pointers.cs, But after I compile and move to the control folder the LazyEvo.exe file will not launch. So obviously I am failing. This is my first attempt at something of this nature so any advice to point me in the correct direction would be appreciated.

Edit 2: Thought I would toss this in there as well. the 15595 
<CurrentWoWVersion>15595</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0x99B1CF</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0x9BE820</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0x9BE99D</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9D39FC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xAD7426</GameState>	
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x43C230</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1BBBF0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xA4D3A8</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x200</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0x9BE7E0</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x463C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xC8</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xC0</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0xC</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x14</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x790</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x50</Obj_TargetGUID>
-Twisted

----------


## dragonbane24

Updating the pointers file is not going to be enough. They have changed a lot of other structures and LazyBot has a bunch of those spread throughout the code. 

You'll have to update the descriptors and constants file as well. And be prepared to dig deeper. If you're using a rogue class (for instance), the energy offset is different for their energy (Power2 instead of Power1 I think) so you'd have to compensate for that. Plus the faction table (from what I found) had to be handled differently. And you'll have to add the Monk class, the Chi power and other details (Demonic Fury for Warlocks).

Unfortunately, it's a lot more than just updating pointers. It's a start, but it's just the tip of the iceberg.

----------


## lazyang

thanks Android16! <3

----------


## MyNewName

> Updating the pointers file is not going to be enough. They have changed a lot of other structures and LazyBot has a bunch of those spread throughout the code. 
> 
> You'll have to update the descriptors and constants file as well. And be prepared to dig deeper. If you're using a rogue class (for instance), the energy offset is different for their energy (Power2 instead of Power1 I think) so you'd have to compensate for that. Plus the faction table (from what I found) had to be handled differently. And you'll have to add the Monk class, the Chi power and other details (Demonic Fury for Warlocks).
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a lot more than just updating pointers. It's a start, but it's just the tip of the iceberg.


Not saying i know it all. But as far as I know this has nothing to do with the problem. The main issue is the changes for warden and the changes to tell the bot when wow is running and how to find the process. All the stuff you are stating about class specific functions has nothing to do with the bot running. Maybe you meant that comment to be in a profile section of the site.

----------


## nagymajom

> Not saying i know it all. But as far as I know this has nothing to do with the problem. The main issue is the changes for warden and the changes to tell the bot when wow is running and how to find the process. All the stuff you are stating about class specific functions has nothing to do with the bot running. Maybe you meant that comment to be in a profile section of the site.


R:I:P Lazybot  :Frown:

----------


## Minimixmax

Does anyone have the latest source available for this bot?
Maybe I can look a bit how it works and try to give some ideas.

----------


## MyNewName

> Does anyone have the latest source available for this bot?
> Maybe I can look a bit how it works and try to give some ideas.


http://www.assembla.com/code/lazybot/subversion/nodes

Here is the Source

Does anyone have any clue as to why when update Offsets, Recompile DLL, and move to the program folder that I can no longer get the exe file to load. I'm missing something that I have not been able to learn from the information contained in these forums.

----------


## dragonbane24

> Not saying i know it all. But as far as I know this has nothing to do with the problem. The main issue is the changes for warden and the changes to tell the bot when wow is running and how to find the process. All the stuff you are stating about class specific functions has nothing to do with the bot running. Maybe you meant that comment to be in a profile section of the site.


Wasn't trying to come across as snide in my remarks. Just saying there's quite a bit more to this patch. I have been modifying the LazyBot source on my own and have it partially working for 5.0.4. There are still a lot of little kinks to work through on my end because of some of the changes made for 5.0.4 and also some bugs that have been inherent in LazyBot since the beginning. Arutha did a helluva job with this code and I'm pretty impressed with his work.

To get your LazyBot (assuming you started from the original source) to detect 5.0.4, you mainly need to update the Pointers file where it says InGame and PlayerName. That should get it to detect the game itself, but the next step will be all the ObjectManager code. It uses the PObject.Type function to determine the type of objects and this is where the Descriptors file comes into play with the offsets of the Type and Data entries. I've found a few instances in the code where it looks like some of the offsets were hard-coded rather than referencing these files, so I've had to trace the code a bit while debugging to see where it goes awry.

----------


## dragonbane24

> Does anyone have any clue as to why when update Offsets, Recompile DLL, and move to the program folder that I can no longer get the exe file to load. I'm missing something that I have not been able to learn from the information contained in these forums.


Does it give you any errors when recompiling? Make sure you're building for .NET 3.5 and not 4.0 for both the LazyLib and LazyEvo. Also make sure you're not using a 64-bit WoW client. The latest patch automatically updated everyone that has a 64-bit OS to use the 64-bit client by default.

Not sure if we should start a new forum thread for this or not. I don't want to hijack someone else's support thread.

----------


## MyNewName

No. It does not. I got it to work fine. I am in game. Now working my way through the descriptors file. Will let you know when i have it up and running.

----------


## gauderio

someone is able to run the bot? I run wow.exe through the bot, but it does not identify the process ... what should I do to make the bot identifies the process wow.exe he even opened?

----------


## Melba459

Ye, in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class. And delete custom class folder from LB.

----------


## MyNewName

Dragon, How is your progress? I can get the program to attach, but still cant find the Playername, I have tried to rebase it just incase, but no good. I did go ahead and update all the descriptors so the only thing i can see holding back the program from being released again is... The playername Offset. This is the one I am using now. 0xDC92D8

----------


## tylen

> This is the one I am using now. 0xDC92D8


Thins is one i found in 5.0.4.16016 dump thread when tried to edit pointers.cs , didnt work for me neither, bot attaches to process only cant start coz of "please enter the world"

----------


## jumperu

> Does it give you any errors when recompiling? Make sure you're building for .NET 3.5 and not 4.0 for both the LazyLib and LazyEvo. Also make sure you're not using a 64-bit WoW client. The latest patch automatically updated everyone that has a 64-bit OS to use the 64-bit client by default.
> 
> Not sure if we should start a new forum thread for this or not. I don't want to hijack someone else's support thread.


Please feel free to post here as much as you want, that goes for anyone else working on the bot. We all have the same objective, to get the bot working.
I'm sorry i can't be of more help, it was easy in the past when i just had to change the offsets in pointers.cs and everything was working great, but now so much has changed.

A big thank you to anyone working on the bot, trying to make it work so all of us can enjoy some free botting.

----------


## lazyang

uiii Jumperu is still alive <3

----------


## MyNewName

> Thins is one i found in 5.0.4.16016 dump thread when tried to edit pointers.cs , didnt work for me neither, bot attaches to process only cant start coz of "please enter the world"


Ok. Is there a way to derive a way to find player name by using a bot that is working. PQR finds the playername very easily and attaches on login? Any ideas on this?

----------


## MyNewName

> Thins is one i found in 5.0.4.16016 dump thread when tried to edit pointers.cs , didnt work for me neither, bot attaches to process only cant start coz of "please enter the world"


I do believe i found the area of code that needs to be changed. If you have any luck let me know... This is located in Under the manager tab in the ObjectManager.cs file..

/// <summary>
/// Gets a value indicating whether [in game].
/// </summary>
/// <value><c>true</c> if [in game]; otherwise, <c>false</c>.</value>
public static bool InGame
{
get
{
try
{
if (ForceIngame)
{
return true;
}
return Memory.ReadRelative<byte>((uint)PublicPointers.InGame.InGame) == 1;
//1 ingame 0 not ingame
}
catch
{
return false;
}
}
}

----------


## MyNewName

#region ProcessHandle

public static bool OpenProcess(int processId)
{
// ReSharper disable AssignNullToNotNullAttribute
var principal = new WindowsPrincipal(WindowsIdentity.GetCurrent());
// ReSharper restore AssignNullToNotNullAttribute
if (principal.IsInRole(WindowsBuiltInRole.Administrator))
Process.EnterDebugMode();

ProcessObject = Process.GetProcessById(processId);
ProcessHandle = OpenProcess(0x000F0000 | 0x00100000 | 0xFFF, false, processId);
if (ProcessHandle != IntPtr.Zero)
return true;
return false;
}

public static void CloseProcess()
{
CloseHandle(ProcessHandle);
Process.LeaveDebugMode();
}
another possible variable. I am done for the day, might grind on it later. Good luck everyone

----------


## dragonbane24

I didn't have to change anything in the OpenProcess handles to get my version to see the player name. Here's a snippet from my pointers.cs file.



```
       #region Globals enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.x
        /// </summary>
        public enum Globals
        {
            //PlayerName = 0x9BE820,   // 4.3.4
            //PlayerName = 0xF2AAB8,   // 5.0.4 (15913)
            //PlayerName = 0xF2EDA0,   // 5.0.4 (15929)  (0x42E8 diff)
            //PlayerName = 0xF37F10,     // 5.0.4 (15952) (0x9170 diff)
            PlayerName = 0xDC92D8,     // 5.0.4 (16016) (-0x16EC38 diff)
        }

        #endregion

#region InGame enum

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.x
        /// </summary>
        public enum InGame
        {
            //InGame = 0xAD7426, //4.3.4
            //InGame = 0xDCCF5E, // 5.0.4 (15913) 
            //InGame = 0xDD11EE, // 5.0.4 (15929) (0x4290 diff)
            //InGame = 0xDDA506, // 5.0.4 (15952) (0x9318 diff)
            InGame = 0xC6B8DE, // 5.0.4 (16016) (-0x16EC28 diff)
        }

#endregion
    }
```

I did have to change the Descriptors file partly here:



```
#if MISTS
        public enum eObjectFields
        {
            OBJECT_FIELD_GUID = 0x0,
            OBJECT_FIELD_DATA = 0x8,
            OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE = 0x10,
            OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY = 0x14,
            OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X = 0x18,
            OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x1C,
        };
#else
        public enum eObjectFields
        {
            OBJECT_FIELD_GUID = 0x0,
            OBJECT_FIELD_DATA = 0x8,
            OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE = 0x14,
            OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY = 0x14,
            OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X = 0x18,
            OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x1C,
        };
#endif
```

And the PObject here: (Otherwise it was reading the wrong offset for Object data.)



```
        /// <summary>
        ///   Object's Type.
        /// </summary>
        public int Type
        {
//#if MISTS
//            get { return Memory.Read<int>(BaseAddress + 0x10); }
//#else
            get { return Memory.Read<int>(BaseAddress + (uint) Descriptors.eObjectFields.OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE); }
//#endif

        }
```

----------


## xhavokxx

hmm, nice. well im way behind if urs works can we have a copy to test?

----------


## dragonbane24

I do not believe I have the rep to attach files here. But let me share a few changes I made.

I've probably made 100's of changes to LazyBot since I got the source. So unless I post the entire source, it may not compile properly for you. But these files should get several of you up and going. And I won't say that these are error-free, but they've been able to run dungeons, gather herbs/ore, etc. I'm still working out the kinks with all of the 11 different classes and combat rotations with the new energy types they have (Chi, Demonic Fury, etc.).

Note that I used #define MISTS to allow me to compile a bot to run on Beta vs. live last month. Now I have MISTS defined in all build configs since the structures between live and beta are nearly the same. (But the pointers are different.)

Pointers.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194567
Constants.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194581
Descriptors.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194593

Also note that I went through the Descriptors file and commented out any fields that weren't being used. So do not un-comment and use them unless you fix 'em.

If this helps you, I could use the rep. Many thanks to those that have been posting offsets in the memory threads. 
BTW - Paste2 is running really slow for me.

----------


## lazyang

do you think you will share you work if its updated for the latest patch? i really miss lb but can't help, no idea of programming :/
atm i try some other bots but can't find one who works smooth like lb.

----------


## MyNewName

> I do not believe I have the rep to attach files here. But let me share a few changes I made.
> 
> I've probably made 100's of changes to LazyBot since I got the source. So unless I post the entire source, it may not compile properly for you. But these files should get several of you up and going. And I won't say that these are error-free, but they've been able to run dungeons, gather herbs/ore, etc. I'm still working out the kinks with all of the 11 different classes and combat rotations with the new energy types they have (Chi, Demonic Fury, etc.).
> 
> Note that I used #define MISTS to allow me to compile a bot to run on Beta vs. live last month. Now I have MISTS defined in all build configs since the structures between live and beta are nearly the same. (But the pointers are different.)
> 
> Pointers.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194567
> Constants.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194581
> Descriptors.cs : Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2194593
> ...


Still having an issue. I used your 3 files. Of course minus the fact that your pointers in Paste2 has what appears to be still using 4.3 offsets. But I still have not found player ingame. I even tried changing the offsets out to the ones you have in the code snips from above still no good.

----------


## dragonbane24

> do you think you will share you work if its updated for the latest patch? i really miss lb but can't help, no idea of programming :/
> atm i try some other bots but can't find one who works smooth like lb.


The problem is that my code has a lot of custom tweaks to it for specific situations. Like handling water elemental totems (like those used in SSC) and such and it also has most of the names of my botting characters embedded in the code. This way when I multibox some of the bots (for farming raid instances/dungeons/etc.) it knows who is who for healing and dps. I'd have to go through and recode all those parts into a different means and try to fix most of the "duct tape code" I have scattered about. I'm not in a position (time constraints) to support a bot in the community, but I'm willing to share some of the snippets of code if it will help those folks who have been maintaining it get back up and running again. Let me know where you're stuck and I'll try to get you moving forward to the next hurdle.

----------


## dragonbane24

> Still having an issue. I used your 3 files. Of course minus the fact that your pointers in Paste2 has what appears to be still using 4.3 offsets. But I still have not found player ingame. I even tried changing the offsets out to the ones you have in the code snips from above still no good.


Those files contain pointers and such for 4.3.4 and 5.0.4. I use #defines to select which ones I am using on a particular build. Make sure you're using the pointers for the correct build. If you use those 3 files as-is, you will need to make sure that you have defined MISTS in your project environment.

Double check to make sure your project isn't compiling for 64 bit and also make sure that your login screen says (Release x86) and not (Release x64) at the bottom left. If you are using my "InGame" and "PlayerName" offsets from the code, then that should be all you need to get the "selector screen" to show you the player name. If you're still not seeing a player in game, then it's more likely that you have a code mismatch issue.

----------


## Minimixmax

hi guys,
I wonder whether or not we advance in the realization of this project?
I try to change the file as you change them, but nothing works!! Finally nothing works is a big word, attachment works but that's all.
I just wanted to know a little more, namely that if you work with these three file change?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## jumperu

hey again guys
a user from around here who wants to remain anonymous brought to my attention a link with the updated LB for 5.0.4
the link and the bot are on a russian site, some settings are in russian but most in english, http://wowjp.net/forum/14-229714-1
he tested the version abit and it seems the bot does not recognize spells from bar 1, but other than that it's functional
he scanned it, i scanned it too, and it seems clean, but that doesn't mean it is 100% safe (avast found the file suspictious at the first open but didn't found a virus, checked it with malwarebytes and avast, and checked the whole sys with them either and spybot, nothing found)
so, take it AT YOUR OWN RISK, scan it online and on your pc (you can block it from firewall, LB does not need to connect to the internet for anything)

i would advice to wait abit longer, much has changed, including warden area scans, but for those impatient ones, there is your chance  :Smile: 
happy botting

----------


## dragonbane24

> hi guys,
> I wonder whether or not we advance in the realization of this project?
> I try to change the file as you change them, but nothing works!! Finally nothing works is a big word, attachment works but that's all.
> I just wanted to know a little more, namely that if you work with these three file change?
> Thank you in advance.


There's a lot more to updating Lazybot than just changing those files I linked. For instance, Lazybot includes a list of spell IDs which are now (at least partly) invalid for Mists. So you would have to go through and put in the proper spell IDs for those that have changed (the list in Lazybot is 51,500 items long). Also there are some hard-coded values in sections of Lazybot code that need to be changed. For instance, in PObject:



```
        protected T GetStorageField<T>(uint field) where T : struct
        {
            try
            {
               // field = field *4; //TODO ENABLE IF OFFSETS IS NOT MULTIPLIED BY 0x4
#if MISTS
                var m_pStorage = Memory.Read<uint>(BaseAddress + 0x8);
#else
                var m_pStorage = Memory.Read<uint>(BaseAddress + 0xc);
#endif
```

Without that change, LazyBot will be going off in the weeds very quickly trying to understand what objects are around.

----------


## jeremie_bs

You can always debug it to obtain the lastest ptrs and structs but mostly for pointers

----------


## OrganicFreedom

The Russian site was a little confusing to me and couldn't figure out how to d/l for awhile. Original Russian website here.

Here is a mirror link i uploaded

Lazybot 5.0.4 Download

As mentioned above from jumperu, use at your own risk! Currently not 100% safe.

Enjoy!

----------


## nagymajom

anyone tested it? (russian stuffs always full with backdoors and viruses)


mod:

i was started on linux vm with windows emu. the whole bot is russian... all menu all option, etc...

----------


## muzicar

Lazybot 5.0.04 wher i can download new behaviors need moonkin ,my druid wont maunt flay from need use anathe rmaunt can some 1 help

----------


## lazyang

nowhere cause a lot has changed and there's no other release.
so try to build your own  :Smile:

----------


## muzicar

main problem is swic from lazy bot cant see faly from as maunt what to do?

----------


## nagymajom

pull the fligth form to action bar.

----------


## muzicar

[19:14:24] Bot stopping: Could not mount
[19:15:17] Could not start the updating program, cannot auto update: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
[19:15:28] Could not start the updating program, cannot auto update: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
[19:15:39] Could not start the updating program, cannot auto update: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessStartInfo startInfo)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()

----------


## alucard14224

I couldnt even get it to to attach or anything

----------


## lazyang

bar 1 isn't working..but maybe it don't works with druid, there are a lot of bugs.
for me it works with a pala.
did u try to use any other mount?
i don't get this update-thing

and alucard..32 bit wow

----------


## jeremie_bs

[=============================================================================]
2.a) Lazy Evolu.exe - Registry Activities
[=============================================================================]
[=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=]
Registry Values Modified:
[=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=]
Key: [ HKU\S-1-5-21-842925246-1425521274-308236825-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders ], 
Value Name: [ AppData ], New Value: [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data ]
Key: [ HKU\S-1-5-21-842925246-1425521274-308236825-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders ], 
Value Name: [ Cache ], New Value: [ C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files ]

I suppose theres a temporary file made due to it trying to connect to original website to download an update I'm not sure about this.

----------


## lazyang

yes maybe, but i don't get it, but the first thing i did was delete this one conn file (looked like one), don't know how it's called.
and i blocked the prog to send someting out in my firewall.

----------


## jeremie_bs

Other than that,I didn't find any function that intercepts the login to send it to an email address

----------


## lazyang

> Other than that,I didn't find any function that intercepts the login to send it to an email address


are you looking in that downloadable 5.0.4 or are you updating? XD
i'm not native engl.

----------


## jeremie_bs

> are you looking in that downloadable 5.0.4 or are you updating? XD
> i'm not native engl.


I scanned the 5.0.4 russian version by myself,it seems clean but it's bugged as ****.

----------


## shawry

Russian version started to work on mine then it crashed and i just get this now...

Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 
No idea what process it's referring to.

----------


## lazyang

> I scanned the 5.0.4 russian version by myself,it seems clean but it's bugged as ****.


yes, isn't already finished, u know, there changed a lot.
think atm he don't find a lot of id's. some spells don't work.

and shawry, u have to set your mountkey in the engine settings, this crash happend in the official vers too, if u forgot that key.
that crash i mean happens when u close the settings
my one crashed too, think 3 times then it worked for me

----------


## shawry

> yes, isn't already finished, u know, there changed a lot.
> think atm he don't find a lot of id's. some spells don't work.
> 
> and shawry, u have to set your mountkey in the engine settings, this crash happend in the official vers too, if u forgot that key.
> that crash i mean happens when u close the settings
> my one crashed too, think 3 times then it worked for me


That's what i was doing when it first crashed.
I tried setting it several times but now, it won't even start up.
I'm not too fussed, just thought i'd give it a shot.
Will wait for the experts to fix the english one, i'm in no hurry.
I have faith in the team  :Big Grin:

----------


## lazyang

> That's what i was doing when it first crashed.
> I tried setting it several times but now, it won't even start up.
> I'm not too fussed, just thought i'd give it a shot.
> Will wait for the experts to fix the english one, i'm in no hurry.
> I have faith in the team


yes, is there somebody updating here, who want share it? rombot wrote, that he'sn't at home 'til middle of sept

----------


## nagymajom

its looks the selling trash to vendor ia not work perfect. sometimes sell one type item to vendor and next time just stay at vendor for long minutes and dont anything. this can be fixed with external wow addon.

other functions looks working, i made an orc hunter the bot can handle the focus, health, etc like in 4.3 version of bot.

----------


## lazyang

> its looks the selling trash to vendor ia not work perfect. sometimes sell one type item to vendor and next time just stay at vendor for long minutes and dont anything. this can be fixed with external wow addon.
> 
> other functions looks working, i made an orc hunter the bot can handle the focus, health, etc like in 4.3 version of bot.


did you use the new updated vers from today?

----------


## nagymajom

i use this version. have u another for 5.0.4? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2487452 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## lazyang

> i use this version. have u another for 5.0.4? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2487452 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)


here [

----------


## nagymajom

some bug with vendors

[7:18:37] 4971974001722889038
[7:18:37] 4971974001722751664
[7:18:37] 4971974001722747707
[7:18:37] 4971974001722746420
[7:18:37] Selling: Linen Cloth
[7:18:38] Right click
[7:18:38] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 0
[7:18:38] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 219313857
[7:18:38] 0

----------


## Leo467

yea, i said around 3 years, can't remember the exact time, i still got one of the first versions of the bot, lazybot v0.3, i see it was created aug 2010 so ur prolly right, im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back

----------


## ThePhtm

I know this has been asked several times and I've seen some links but none work. i'm looking for a 4.0.6 version that actually works. i miss this old bot. all the versions people have posted for 4.0.6 all will not attach. thanks for the help guys...  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> I know this has been asked several times and I've seen some links but none work. i'm looking for a 4.0.6 version that actually works. i miss this old bot. all the versions people have posted for 4.0.6 all will not attach. thanks for the help guys...


You can't find any version that works cause the offsets from blizz realms from the time of 4.0.6 must match the offsets of the emulator you are playing on. If you contact the admin or you get the offsets for your server, than it's easy to make the bot work, but u need those.

----------


## Romulis2000

Lazybot still working with 5.0.4 ?

----------


## lazyang

> Lazybot still working with 5.0.4 ?


yes, this version from Ragehunter, i linked before, works. has still some bugs but he works on it  :Smile:

----------


## marina_v1

lol, who is mikomiko on that Russian forum? u managed to get a pretty bad rep already

----------


## lazyang

> lol, who is mikomiko on that Russian forum? u managed to get a pretty bad rep already


hehe, it's me ..got -5 rep cause i speak english in a russian forum ;(

----------


## marina_v1

I got a question :Smile:  This version only has paladin and death knight behavior generators - is it possible to make behaviors for other classes at this point or should we wait till bot is complete? (I've never used the bot before)

----------


## lazyang

the bot hadn't any other generators in orig,. make your own behavior, it's not difficult.  :Smile:  ..or ask here in the forum for others, think Jumperu shared some too.

ah forgot, the most of them won't work anymore, cause of the changes.

----------


## marina_v1

alright, thanks :Smile:  ill figure it out
however, i just realized that LB cannot attach to wow process at all... my game is running, but when i turn on the bot it gives me "No wow process, cannot attach" message... what should i do?

----------


## lazyang

use the 32 bit wow client

----------


## watsuppp

the Russian version works pretty good, maybe i just bot for a few hour each time and I am always in front of the computer
It just get stuck a cup of times and the grinding part my char just wont get on mount

other than that I dont have any bug that I cannot take care

if ppl need class behavior ask me I am now botting w/ my druid

LOL I just clean all my bags and use 36 ore and herb bag

----------


## nagymajom

some bugs:

1. sell to vendor and repair is not work, perfect
2. sometimes the bot is lost the path and just running until the bot restarted manualy
3. auto relog is not work, the bot can log out , but can't log in

without proper working of autosell, u can't grind/ farm.

i did not test to mailing fuction of bot, because i used trial acount to test the bot and the new warden. (its running 2 days ago, but i did not get any bann)

and...

the liicense of lazybot is gpl now, but i did not see any source of this modified bot.

----------


## Arlene468

Ye, in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class. And delete custom class folder from LB.

----------


## tylen

> some bugs:
> the liicense of lazybot is gpl now, but i did not see any source of this modified bot.


i didnt see a source of any modified lb version here except Arutha's source  :Smile:

----------


## imunreal

> the Russian version works pretty good, maybe i just bot for a few hour each time and I am always in front of the computer
> It just get stuck a cup of times and the grinding part my char just wont get on mount
> 
> other than that I dont have any bug that I cannot take care
> 
> if ppl need class behavior ask me I am now botting w/ my druid
> 
> LOL I just clean all my bags and use 36 ore and herb bag


I could use one for a fury warrior :-) and a balance druid. I aint made one before and I dont even know where to start D-:

----------


## SalomeT

Wtf is with this Russian bot? I've tried to change some settings in Engine settings section (flying engine), on save and close action, it just crashed with this error msg:

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

Can you please explain to me what this means? Does flying gathering even works in this shitty version of LazyEvo?

----------


## moonk1n

Is Lazy ever coming back? I'm not trying to push anybody, I know it takes a lot of time and everything, but I just want to know if there's an ETA on it or if it's ever going to be updated for 5.0.4. Thanks.

----------


## romb0t

Hi all, I will be back soon but yes, a lot have changed !

@SalomeT
Try to read the first post on the first page of this thread and you should get the solution.

----------


## Imcurious

I noticed that there is no flying until level 90 in MoP. Is that going to kill LB until level 90?

----------


## moonk1n

> I noticed that there is no flying until level 90 in MoP. Is that going to kill LB until level 90?


Most likely, yes. However, I suggest you level your bot up to 90 before botting in MoP, just so you can fly. It's really very risky to bot on the ground, getting stuck in trees and rocks, having an almost 100% chance to get reported and banned.

----------


## imunreal

> Wtf is with this Russian bot? I've tried to change some settings in Engine settings section (flying engine), on save and close action, it just crashed with this error msg:
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> ...


I downloaded the orginal one on this thread and stole the file called "lazy_flying.ini" in the settings folder of the 4.3.4 bot. I then changed the settings in it myself. For example if I wanted to turn off to farm mining I would change the following "Mine=True" to "Mine=False". Did the same for my mount location which is now:
FlyingMountBar=3
FlyingMountKey=3

Hope this helped :-D

----------


## lazyang

> Wtf is with this Russian bot? I've tried to change some settings in Engine settings section (flying engine), on save and close action, it just crashed with this error msg:
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> ...


maybe you can update and share your own better version..  :Smile:

----------


## roli4

where is the password for the russian version?

----------


## lazyang

usually there is no passwort?

----------


## nagymajom

> i didnt see a source of any modified lb version here except Arutha's source



u have right. but why?

----------


## SalomeT

> Hi all, I will be back soon but yes, a lot have changed !
> 
> @SalomeT
> Try to read the first post on the first page of this thread and you should get the solution.


Thanks, copying that .dll file helped fix this problem.
Anyway it's meaningless now. They've changed the game again, so the bot can't attach. I realy hate patches :Frown:

----------


## tylen

> u have right. but why?


 idk why but ppl dont share modified source of working bots and thats sad
for example i wish i had a source for that working russian lb, 5.0.5 just came and we cant even try to modify the 5.0.4 working source offsets  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

> idk why but ppl dont share modified source of working bots and thats sad
> for example i wish i had a source for that working russian lb, 5.0.5 just came and we cant even try to modify the 5.0.4 working source offsets


..you would also take your mother the last shirt, hm? ;D

----------


## marina_v1

To let you know, that updated bot was moved to Lazy Evolution 5.0.4 16016 - by the author. It was last updated on Sept 9, so bot isnt functional after the last patch, but that would be the proper place to check for further updates. The forum is Russian, but it looks like the author speaks English well, so i guess comments or questions in English will be welcome.

----------


## jumperu

ty, i updated the first post to reflect this

----------


## tylen

> ..you would also take your mother the last shirt, hm? ;D


its not like that, absolutely different point :\
all i want is to have a possibility to start editing offsets in last working bot version
but i hear only _"get the original source and work on it... ah! you're not a programming guy? so forget it and wait untill ppl give you compiled version"_ like ppl who arent that good at programming cant use visual studio
also im sick of that ppl think like "you're gonna try editing offsets, but its not gonna work. and you will give MY code away to smbd who will jump around and yell thats him who worked on the code that good"

----------


## lazyang

> its not like that, absolutely different point :\
> all i want is to have a possibility to start editing offsets in last working bot version
> but i hear only _"get the original source and work on it... ah! you're not a programming guy? so forget it and wait untill ppl give you compiled version"_ like ppl who arent that good at programming cant use visual studio
> also im sick of that ppl think like "you're gonna try editing offsets, but its not gonna work. and you will give MY code away to smbd who will jump around and yell thats him who worked on the code that good"


maybe you should learn to esteem other ppl's work. ..be happy that they share the result with you!

----------


## tylen

> maybe you should learn to esteem other ppl's work. ..be happy that they share the result with you!


nothing changes... bla bla bla....
you just cant get the point of difference between working on offsets when new game patch \ build comes and waiting till you can get ready working bot!

----------


## jumperu

well, we only have romb0t that is working on a version for the new patch, as far as i know..(there was genecyber also but i haven't heard from him in a while)
as for the sharing of his source, since this is a public bot, it is up to him if he want's to share his hard work, no1 can force him to do that

But to answer your question directly, it was easy to modify the original arutha's source, change the offsets each new patch and have a working bot, that's what i did, no other changes and i didn't need any major knowledge or skillz to do it. However, with this new major patch, we can't do that anymore. Since alot has changed, including most of the spells, we need someone with programming skills to dig deeper into the code and modify what is needed for the bot to function properly. I assure you it is not an easy task.

Patience is the key word here, as i said in the first post, don't rush into things, the eula has changed also to allow blizz to scan outside of wow process, so i urge all of you to be carefull.
It is not worth losing an account or more just for a few days or weeks of botting.

----------


## nagymajom

gpl licese mean u MUST publish the modified source or do not use!

----------


## nagymajom

//it is up to him if he want's to share his hard work, no1 can force him to do that

the gpl licese is. if he write own bot from nothing he can chose the license of bot. but he "just" modify an exiting gpl licensed bot. Arutha made it open source, its the minimum keep it gpl to respect Arutha's work.

----------


## tylen

before this became offensive,

i do respect hard work that ppl do updating bots
and i didnt mean more than i said before about sharing modified source

----------


## lazyang

nagy, i don't know if i really got, what u mean, cause i'm not native engl.
arutha didn't share the code while he was working with it, either.
as i know, he made it open source when he got trouble with blizz. and it's still in that way, everybody can download and do what he want with.
the maincode was from him so nobody could make money with it, or sell even as modified version, except maybe donors for his work with the updates.
but nobody can be forced to share his own work, even when the maincode wasn't from him.


maybe somebody could add a kind of warden alert, like other bots have, which notes when W starts to scan your sys and shut down lb or the whole pc.

----------


## marina_v1

> the eula has changed also to allow blizz to scan outside of wow process, so i urge all of you to be carefull.
> It is not worth losing an account or more just for a few days or weeks of botting.


 can you kindly link or paste that part of eula here? i wanted to read the exact wording, but cant find it

----------


## Jaladhjin

yeah that'd be a pretty ground breaking annoucement..almost as invasive as the screenshots..

----------


## imunreal

> can you kindly link or paste that part of eula here? i wanted to read the exact wording, but cant find it


https://eu.battle.net/account/legal/anticheating.html

----------


## jumperu

> This "anti cheating" utility performs limited scans of:
> (iii) the Windows Process List to determine if any confirmed hacking or cheating programs are presently open in violation of the World of Warcraft Terms of Use.


facepalm  :Frown:

----------


## marina_v1

ty imunreal!

and holly cow! 




> (ii) the World of Warcraft 'process' to determine if any unauthorized third party programs or 
> computer code has been attached to the World of Warcraft process; and 
> 
> (iii) the Windows Process List to determine if any confirmed hacking or cheating programs are 
> presently open in violation of the World of Warcraft Terms of Use.


ii) is exactly what LB is doing, attaching to wow process, and by iii) LB is now easily identifiable in win process list. 

I might be wrong, but this makes any use of LB a clear and quick path to a ban. I hope developers can find a way around it somehow...

----------


## jeremie_bs

> ty imunreal!
> 
> and holly cow! 
> 
> 
> 
> ii) is exactly what LB is doing, attaching to wow process, and by iii) LB is now easily identifiable in win process list. 
> 
> I might be wrong, but this makes any use of LB a clear and quick path to a ban. I hope developers can find a way around it somehow...


What about using reshacker to change process infos?

----------


## marina_v1

> What about using reshacker to change process infos?


That might work. How about lb attaching to wow process? can it be hidden?

----------


## imunreal

> What about using reshacker to change process infos?


Could do that, but the other issue then would be that LB attaches to WoW and I aint 100% sure on how that can be over come =/

EDIT: Opps Marina_v1 beat me to it :-P

----------


## Jaladhjin

Wonder if some crazy shit it possible like patching the executable to show itself without attachments..suppose that'd be some serious hackin' though not for the faint of heart..

I just remember stuff like the MoP addon .exe patch & now the screenshot patch.. /shrug I'll be looking on ever hopeful solutions are found..or they'll lose so many more subscribers..which is kinda amusing to think about..

All the botters effectively defeated & gone..there'd probably be more people playing SimCity at any given time..ha!

----------


## marina_v1

ok, I am lost again, what was that with screenshots?

----------


## Jaladhjin

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/cont...reenshots.html

----------


## marina_v1

hehe, so blizz cheated us just like we try to cheat blizz.

----------


## marina_v1

LOL, so apparently that part of EULA was there since 2007

----------


## Jaladhjin

I was wondering about that..I actually edited it out of my previous post since I was @ work & couldn't get to battle.net..lousy OpenDNS >.< I had actually guessed 2005..lol

----------


## marina_v1

new version here Lazy Evolution 5.0.5 16057 -
i havent tested it tho
the author says it mostly works, except for auras

----------


## lazyang

placeholder

----------


## nagymajom

tested. did not start for me. the wizard was worked, after that the bot simply froesen. no bot window, nothing at all. the process looks running in task managger, (107-109k) but impossible to kill.

mod:

after i was removed all config files and folders witch is contains cyrillic characters the bot was started working. the bugs are some like 5.0.4 version, no auras, no sell to vendor, etc. the basic grining and famring fuction are working.

mod2:

the ress after dead is not work.

----------


## muzicar

druid falying form not work as maunt?

----------


## SalomeT

> tested. did not start for me. the wizard was worked, after that the bot simply froesen. no bot window, nothing at all. the process looks running in task managger, (107-109k) but impossible to kill.
> 
> mod:
> 
> after i was removed all config files and folders witch is contains cyrillic characters the bot was started working. the bugs are some like 5.0.4 version, no auras, no sell to vendor, etc. the basic grining and famring fuction are working.


I've tried to run this version too, but it just can't attach. In wow process window it just shows "no game". I don't have 32-bit vesion of wow, so it should work normally... Why do I have this problem even with updated versions of LazyEvo?

----------


## lazyang

i just copied the single files over my old ones and didn't touch the folders. he added a lot of behaviors/routes, could be that you have to modify them, think there're in russian

----------


## muzicar

druid falying form not work as maunt? not work in rus version 5.0.5 can some 1 help me plz

----------


## nagymajom

u can change the wow to 32bit mode in the launcher

----------


## lazyang

> u can change the wow to 32bit mode in the launcher


and it looks like he modified lb to run in 64 bit too, u have to choose in the add-window

----------


## muzicar

druid falying form not work as maunt? not work in rus version 5.0.5 can some 1 help me plz
All ignore me or no 1 can help?

----------


## SalomeT

> u can change the wow to 32bit mode in the launcher


I have 86bit client and the bot still ain't working. And no, i didn't check the option to use 64bit version of LazyEvo.

----------


## lazyang

> druid falying form not work as maunt? not work in rus version 5.0.5 can some 1 help me plz
> All ignore me or no 1 can help?


sry, no idea

----------


## Imcurious

> Most likely, yes. However, I suggest you level your bot up to 90 before botting in MoP, just so you can fly. It's really very risky to bot on the ground, getting stuck in trees and rocks, having an almost 100% chance to get reported and banned.


Shoot! I was hoping to level to 90 by botting. Now I have to do it the hard way hehe. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## watsuppp

> druid falying form not work as maunt? not work in rus version 5.0.5 can some 1 help me plz
> All ignore me or no 1 can help?


use your other mount

----------


## Jaladhjin

> use your other mount


terrbile advice..only druids who don't gather in flight form are obviously bots..

Its not working if it doesn't for yoh..doubt there's more to be done than wait for a fix whenever it comes..

----------


## nagymajom

> terrbile advice..only druids who don't gather in flight form are obviously bots..
> 
> Its not working if it doesn't for yoh..doubt there's more to be done than wait for a fix whenever it comes..


only bots farming mine and herb these days so does not matter...

----------


## Jaladhjin

anybody tried it for the US English client? If its all in Russian..wouldn't surprise me if it was for the Russian client :-/

----------


## Romulis2000

Can someone update this prease!

----------


## lazyang

> anybody tried it for the US English client? If its all in Russian..wouldn't surprise me if it was for the Russian client :-/


tested with eu client, works. added behaviors and routes are in russian, bot is still engl for me. but as i wrote, i just copied the single mainfiles in my old bot.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> anybody tried it for the US English client? If its all in Russian..wouldn't surprise me if it was for the Russian client :-/


Russian client is no different from the English
except dbc files

----------


## Jaladhjin

no disrespect intended..I wasn't suggesting it didn't..just asking if it did..siiince I'm the proverbial end user..love to use..know nothing about its creation or actual functions ;-)

Not sure what dbc files are but uhh..I'm assuming that means something like use the program itself and my own cc/profiles etc & all will be well..

Correct?

----------


## romb0t

I think that the Druid form is not working in Rage Hunter version because of the issue with the auras detection. I have provided him with the correct information to read the auras that should solve this issue. Wait for the next version from him.

From my side, I don't know if I will continue to provide an updated bot. But I will be there for people needing help on this bot.

Nice botting with MoP.

----------


## muzicar

> From my side, I don't know if I will continue to provide an updated bot. But I will be there for people needing help on this bot.
> 
> Nice botting with MoP.


You're working on a new project? Or suggesting that we use another bot that is more secure?

----------


## muzicar

if anyone can link a new behavior for 5.0.5

----------


## imunreal

NM got it working.

----------


## lazyang

> From my side, I don't know if I will continue to provide an updated bot. But I will be there for people needing help on this bot.
> 
> Nice botting with MoP.


....  :Frown:

----------


## Luithiccaa

As far as i can see, RageHunters bot only supports the newer Navmesh profiles, unless im missing something. So if thats the case, are there any conversion plugins, or even by hand methods of converting the older profiles to the new navmesh engine?

edit: 3 am is not the best time for me to try and figure stuff out, disregard this post.

----------


## SalomeT

> I think that the Druid form is not working in Rage Hunter version because of the issue with the auras detection. I have provided him with the correct information to read the auras that should solve this issue. Wait for the next version from him.
> 
> From my side, I don't know if I will continue to provide an updated bot. But I will be there for people needing help on this bot.
> 
> Nice botting with MoP.


Hi. I need your help with this Russian Lazy Evo. I have the latest version, but i still can't attach it to wow... It just can't find any wow process. Do you have any ideas how to fix this?

----------


## romb0t

@SalomeT
You are sure to use 32 bits WoW ?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> As far as i can see, RageHunters bot only supports the newer Navmesh profiles


How would a person go about finding out which sort the collections of profiles they have are? :-)

----------


## jeremie_bs

> @SalomeT
> You are sure to use 32 bits WoW ?


If I could help you in any way let me know,I'm more familar with Diablo 2 Related hacking & debugging than anything else but I can try to help you.

----------


## lazyang

> Hi. I need your help with this Russian Lazy Evo. I have the latest version, but i still can't attach it to wow... It just can't find any wow process. Do you have any ideas how to fix this?


you need netframework too

----------


## Don475

yea, i said around 3 years, can't remember the exact time, i still got one of the first versions of the bot, lazybot v0.3, i see it was created aug 2010 so ur prolly right, im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back

----------


## SalomeT

> @SalomeT
> You are sure to use 32 bits WoW ?





> you need netframework too


I've installed newer netframework and switched wow to 32 bit. I don't know which one of these things did it, but it can attach now :Smile:  Thank you, guys.

----------


## SalomeT

It seems LazyEvo works better than before :Smile:  It now detects combo points.
And btw, druid flight form works as a mount (if you set it right on action bar).

----------


## muzicar

if anyone can link a new behavior for 5.0.5
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!
Druid M
Hanter 
Ret Pala

----------


## imunreal

> if anyone can link a new behavior for 5.0.5
> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> Druid M
> Hanter 
> Ret Pala


I dont have any behaviors for 5.0.5 but I farm on a balance druid (with druid avoid combat on) so I just used the ones on the first post (even though they are not for 5.0) just so the bot will stop saying that there is no behaviour selected and just run. Works great for farming herbs, dont know how the others would play out sadly.

----------


## Luithiccaa

> How would a person go about finding out which sort the collections of profiles they have are? :-)


I forgot the Navmesh system is only used for "Grinding." Where as the traditional profile system was still in use for flying gathering.

----------


## Rage Hunter

please give me wow.exe 64 and 32 bit English version game

----------


## Krack3n

> please give me wow.exe 64 and 32 bit English version game




```
WoW 32 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/62483631/Wow.exe
WoW 64 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/62483631/Wow-64.exe
```

----------


## Rage Hunter

Krack3n, thanks.
Compare. Identical. That Russian, that the English
Thought so, but decided to check out.

----------


## Krack3n

> Krack3n, thanks.
> Compare. Identical. That Russian, that the English
> Thought so, but decided to check out.


Your welcome not a problem. Anytime.  :Smile:

----------


## Grevel

Can anyone post up the Russian DL somewhere else? I can't get to the site for some reason. The link at the top of the OP doesn't work for me.

I haven't played WoW in years and I was looking around to try and remember/find "that old, free, really simple yet powerful/great bot program I used to use to make a little bit of gold".

Then I came to a post mentioning LazyBot and something went off in my head! It sounded so familiar! I then watched that video and I could see that it was the old program I knew and loved! I used it for almost 2 years, back when it first came out. I can't wait to get this running in 5.05/MoP. Would appreciate any help getting that version.

Thanks for all the hard work of the people here keeping LB alive.

----------


## jumperu

Lazy Evolution 5.0.5 16057 -

----------


## tylen

> Lazy Evolution 5.0.5 16057 -


 the point is exactly this one doesnt load
to me i get "Waiting for autocontext.begun.ru..." in my Chome's status bar and thats it..

----------


## jumperu

alternate LINK

----------


## jtalaimo

Edit : Fixed the problem, just disreguard this post. Thanks for all ya'lls time.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> As far as i can see, RageHunters bot only supports the newer Navmesh profiles, unless im missing something. So if thats the case, are there any conversion plugins, or even by hand methods of converting the older profiles to the new navmesh engine?


If this is true..anybody got any compliant gathering profiles?

----------


## Krack3n

In the version by Rage Hunter the Bar 1 Key 1 is set for Mote extraction by engineers. That's would explain why combat keys aren't working for that Key. Even after setting all your keys it still is assigned to Mote Extraction, haven't tested it due to the fact I'm at work but will try later.

Edit:
Looked at RomBots version and mote key is there also, so doubt thats the problem.

----------


## lazyang

> In the version by Rage Hunter the Bar 1 Key 1 is set for Mote extraction by engineers. That's would explain why combat keys aren't working for that Key. Even after setting all your keys it still is assigned to Mote Extraction, haven't tested it due to the fact I'm at work but will try later.
> 
> Edit:
> Looked at RomBots version and mote key is there also, so doubt thats the problem.


what? ..a mote-key? sounds good =) ..how does it works? thougt key 1 is for autoattack.

----------


## Krack3n

> what? ..a mote-key? sounds good =) ..how does it works? thougt key 1 is for autoattack.


In past versions of the Bot it used to support Mote extraction for Engineers but it was removed for some reason.

----------


## lazyang

> In past versions of the Bot it used to support Mote extraction for Engineers but it was removed for some reason.


but it works again? i know, arutha removed it with cata :/

----------


## Krack3n

> but it works again? i know, arutha removed it with cata :/


No, I was just scanning through the files to look for any clues for different bugs.

Here is a fixed fish school file. Save file as...



```
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/62483631/School.xml
```

----------


## lazyang

has somebody that prob with bar 1 too?
when i start and bar 1 isn't in the foreground he dont find the spells.
one of my bots hasn't that prob, but all other have it. 
and i can't fix it with a copy of that one.

btw think fishing works for me fine. what did you fix there? edit..ah ok, i used it only for deviate

----------


## Jaladhjin

Seems gathering isn't very precise :-/ 4.3.4 versions landed on the node no problem..

This one lands & runs over to it..sometimes it stops short & fails because "You are too far away"

Anything I could do to remedy that? o.O

----------


## tylen

> alternate LINK


 thx worked fine

----------


## nagymajom

some here.

----------


## Tymerias

hello, iam useing this bot since days and he work very good. Will he work with the MoP herbs and ores too? So can i let him tonight farme ?

----------


## jumperu

Yea, you should be fine using it tonight. As i understand they won't even restart the realms, it's a new tech so all the mop features/content/zones will become available at 00:00 for every1.
Still, i recommend keeping an eye on the wow memory editing section here, for the first 10-30 mins, maybe they will change the warden and LB and other bots will be detected. Just as a precaution.

happy botting.

----------


## Tymerias

thank you very very much for your reply. but i need to power lvl to 90 anyway so i can check the warden changes ^^

----------


## nagymajom

because cross realm zones realy hard is leveling with lazybot now... stupidest thing ever. the zones shared -> resources herb/mine shared, but the ah is locked to realm.. smart...

----------


## jumperu

I doubt they will share the new zones, and if you remember, they said in cata, the veins from 1 zone is fixed, so even if there will be more players in the zone, the spawn rate will get higher so the veins will remain the same. I doubt it will impact in a visible manner our loot/h, i mean you know that "normal gathering players"  :Smile:  will rage!! 




> "The following zones will have cross-realm sharing for the Beta test: Northern Barrens, Ashenvale, Azshara, Darkshore, Westfall, and Silithus.[2]"
> 
> "Q. What about resources or gathering nodes, will those be shared too?Resources and nodes will be available to all parties within the shared area the same as always. We will be keeping a close eye on the impact of area sharing and should an area become too populated, we are capable of adjusting how many realms are able to connect to a shared area.Q. Does this mean that Auction Houses will be merged?No, when any player access an Auction House, they will be only able to access their home realm’s Auction House."

----------


## nagymajom

//I doubt they will share the new zones, and if you remember, they said in cata, the veins from 1 zone is fixed, 

its can be true, but... the bot will exit beucause too many player aroud and somebody will "follow" u til 2min, or just simple will not get a node, because "player" around the node.

----------


## jumperu

Updated the first post too:

*Status: working with 5.0.5 (mop)

5.0.5: the link and the bot are on a russian site, some settings are in russian but most in english,* http://lazy.ucoz.ru/forum/2-2-1 *(direct download link: here or here )so check there for updates, take it AT YOUR OWN RISK, scan it online and on your pc (you can block it from firewall, LB does not need to connect to the internet for anything)

I noticed the russian developer made an account here, nickname RageHunter , so be sure to rep him for his hard work, and a big thank you from all of us for keeping the bot alive.*

----------


## Jaladhjin

It really is working great for the most part..

I'm getting an issue in the log every time I come near any mob it says "Exception when comparing: Mycharactername: Mob" Combat does still succeed..but I do get disconnected at random times & I'm curious if this is why..

It also doesn't seem to run back to my body when I die even with Find Corpse checked..granted it may just be because I'm mining in Uldum & get stuck trying to fly out of that hole in the spawn ground..idk

Thanks again for the diligence & quality fix /salute

----------


## spsoldier

hello

i liked that bot, free and powerfull
remarks:
- bot dosn't click accept in resurrect window
- there is no questing features, it should be added
- the bot should open wow and auto log to account

----------


## rknights

any idea of how to gather not using flying mount?

----------


## jumperu

> any idea of how to gather not using flying mount?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2514849 (LazyBot for WoW 5.0.5)

----------


## spsoldier

hello
in MOP there is the ability of accepting the next killing quest without going back to the vendor, but it needs a click in a windows
i hope that lazybot will be able to click it

----------


## rknights

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2514849 (LazyBot for WoW 5.0.5)


Tried that.. I also tried to use the grinding engine to see if it works.. but sadly it runs about and not gathering.. The Z modifier was tested too.. not working with ground mount..

----------


## jumperu

Sharing a warrior behavior for the new spells, it's based on fury, has dragon roar from talents, u can see the spells rotation below:


```
[00:27:16] SendKey: Dragon Roar Bar: 1 Key: 5
[00:27:18] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
[00:27:19] SendKey: Enraged Regeneration Bar: 6 Key: 8
[00:27:21] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[00:27:22] SendKey: Berserker Rage Bar: 4 Key: 6
[00:27:24] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
[00:27:25] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[00:27:26] SendKey: Colossus Smash Bar: 1 Key: 7
[00:27:28] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
[00:27:30] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[00:27:33] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[00:27:34] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
[00:27:36] SendKey: Pummel Bar: 4 Key: 7
[00:27:37] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[00:27:39] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
[00:27:40] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
```

Pre pull is heroic throw or charge, buff is battle shout. It is based on the old Nih's fury warrior behavior so i didn't changed the name of the file (main credit to Nih from the old LB forum, very very good behavior back in the old days, i removed the stance changes since it is no longer needed to change stance to use other spells)

LINK

Talents: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#wF6|Vzis

Also sharing a profile i made in this zone, MAP (it's down in the south, as you look at the mop map), it's pretty remote, on the beach, packs of 1-3 lvl 86-87 humanoids, easy grind with warr lvl 85 old gear, but watch out for other players.

LINK

----------


## Jaladhjin

Sooo I can't stop my character from attacking nearby enemy factioned players..I've got stop harvesting if player around checked..I've tried with units @ node set to 0..& it seems like a lot of what's getting me killed & not mining anymore :-/

I tried checking Druid Avoid Combat just to see if it'd apply anyway..sure didn't..

Tried starting without a combat profile..that didn't work out well :-/

Any advice? :-)

----------


## Jaladhjin

There is a video guide by him on page 1 post 1 :-P

----------


## kirkdabirk

Does this work for a pandaren Monk?

Here´s the error I get

Message: Unknown class
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: vid LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_UnitClass()
vid LazyLib.ActionBar.BarMapper.MapBars()
vid LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting()
vid LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartStopBotting()
vid LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartEngineClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: UnitClass get_UnitClass()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## kris30000

Hello, I'm having a problem in that when I run LazyBot, it doesn't find my character to attach to. I try clicking the 64-bit box, but I can't click it and check it. I am running both wow and lazybot as an admin. Anyone know the fix for this? I cans till attach to no one and load profiles etc, but I can't seem to get it to find my character. Also, if I need to run wow in 32-bit mode, how do i do that?

-Thanks

----------


## TheShadowhand

I'm wondering one if someone can possibly make a level 85 sub rogue behavior. Tried making me own and I completely mucked it up. Also if anyone has a profile to kill Grimtotem Breakers and Grimtotem Spirit-Shifters and Grimtotem Elders at Blackhoof Village in Dustwallow Marsh, that would would be badass. Need a buttload of silk and AH has none.

----------


## jumperu

> Does this work for a pandaren Monk?
> 
> Here´s the error I get
> 
> Message: Unknown class
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace: vid LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_UnitClass()
> vid LazyLib.ActionBar.BarMapper.MapBars()
> ...


I don't think it recognizes monk spells/bars/auras....etc




> Hello, I'm having a problem in that when I run LazyBot, it doesn't find my character to attach to. I try clicking the 64-bit box, but I can't click it and check it. I am running both wow and lazybot as an admin. Anyone know the fix for this? I cans till attach to no one and load profiles etc, but I can't seem to get it to find my character. Also, if I need to run wow in 32-bit mode, how do i do that?
> 
> -Thanks


From the launcher, options, run the game in 32bit- thats prolly the problem




> I'm wondering one if someone can possibly make a level 85 sub rogue behavior. Tried making me own and I completely mucked it up. Also if anyone has a profile to kill Grimtotem Breakers and Grimtotem Spirit-Shifters and Grimtotem Elders at Blackhoof Village in Dustwallow Marsh, that would would be badass. Need a buttload of silk and AH has none.


Take the sub rogue behavior from the first post, it is for the old spells, delete the old ones and add new ones, it's easier than starting over from scratch. Also making a profile is pretty simple so get on it. Try it and If you still need help post again :Smile:  
I would have made a vid about how to setup lb and the grinding engine but my voice isn't great.

----------


## TheShadowhand

> Take the sub rogue behavior from the first post, it is for the old spells, delete the old ones and add new ones, it's easier than starting over from scratch. Also making a profile is pretty simple so get on it. Try it and If you still need help post again 
> I would have made a vid about how to setup lb and the grinding engine but my voice isn't great.



The behavior from the first post (in the Behaviors.7z file) is level 40 and is combat not sub and since the manual doesn't show how to make a behavior I have honestly no clue how to make one from scratch. About the making a vid on how to set up lb and the grinding engine. Honestly I would be fine with just a video with text. It's better then nothing lol ^_^

----------


## jumperu

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

There u go, simple subtelity rogue behavior.

How to make a grind profile:

1. New profile
2. got to subprofile and hit add ... name does not matter, don't modify anything in the level ranges
3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc)
4. hit + next to Spots
5. tick follow spots in order, then go back to general tab
6. if the area is large and the mobs are far away from eachother, you select vertice type "ground mount" and record the profile with ground mount, this way the char will walk abit after a kill and if there is no mob near he will mount and go on until he encounters the next mob then dismount, kill, rinse and repeat  :Smile:  - ground mount vertices will appear as white dots on the graph window of the bot (if area is small choose normal vertices-red dots)
7. tick "top most" and "record vertices"
8. drag the profile maker to the side and maximize the game so you can see both where you are going and the graph of the profile - the path you are creating
9. start walking ingame, when you get to a mob hit "add spot"
10. walk to the next mob - pack of mobs and hit "add spot" again
11. spots usually are on the path, but it can be slightly off with no problem, bot will go there ---- a spot tells the bot where to go to find fresh mobs to kill- that's why we tick "follow spots in order" so the mobs can respawn and the bot won't return too soon to a recently visited spot, so u can have spots that are not on the path but be carefull where you put them so there are no obstacles between the spot and the path so your char don't get stuck on the return to path
12. the path you are making can be a straight line, curved line, circle or any shape you want (if it's a line, the bot will go back the same way he came at the end)

13. if you want to record a path for the bot from the GY to the grinding zone if you want to ress you can... just untick "record vertices" go and die, now you are at the graveyard... choose vertice type "ground mount" (normal verices don't work for gy path idk why), and hit record again, an go to the zone you recorded your profile - do not add any spots on this path -, untick record vertices

14. if you have a town nearby the grinding zone you can record a path to the town so when the bot has full bags and in general setting the "to town when fulll bags" is ticked he will go there are sell/repair. Be on your recorded path, choose "ground mount" vertices" and hit record again, go to town, be carefull to avoid obstacles, i suggest before you hit record to reduce the vertice distance to 10 or 5, so if you make a sudden curve the bot will follow exactly. when you get to town, go to the vendor you wanna use and in subprofile tab, hit + next to "vendor count", untick record vertices

15. save your profile naming something like "dustwallow marsh - blackhoof village - humanoids grind lvl 40 - silk farm" for example  :Smile: 

i hope i was clear, if you don't understand a point tell me and i'll explain more
i will refine abit this "small guide" and post it in the first post also
if any1 has something to add that i omitted please tell me

happy botting.

----------


## TheShadowhand

> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> 
> There u go, simple subtelity rogue behavior.


That's funny. That's the one I tried to use before I tried to make my own and it doesn't recognized half of the rogue abilities as on any actionbars when I have no addons enabled and I make sure they are on the actionbars lol Also I have it working but for some weird reason it isn't actually targeting the mobs that I put in there. It just runs the route even though I followed all the instructions. The only time it attacks anything is if the mobs attacks it first.

----------


## katsas

i have an issue the bot doesnt not collect anything and i have triple checked the settings.

----------


## Senio

Are there any mining/herbalism profiles for Mop zones avaliable? I am ok with behaviuor, but I could definitely use some gathering profiles ( with flying mount ofc). I do not even know which zones will be richest etc and best for mining or herb?

So if anyone knows or has any profile and wants to share it - it wil be very welcome  :Smile:  Ty.

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

**QUICK QUESTION**

Has anyone ever had the problem where you can not change your action bars (either through Shift-(number) or Shift-Mousescroll or through the little arrows to the right of the main action bar)? Where the arrows are just black boxes and there is no number telling me which action bar I am on (I know I am on 1 though). If anyone knows a way to fix it then thank you  :Smile:  Only 1 character actually has it working, I have two accounts and problem is on both (except the one character) and all Key bindings look exactly the same.

----------


## katsas

i still cant get the bot to mine or herb it just doesnt stop to farm

----------


## jumperu

> The only time it attacks anything is if the mobs attacks it first.


If you are sure that you added the mob id in the subprofile tab when you made the profile, then it has to be your pull spell. Check the behavior and make sure you have a valid spell. You can tick "log debug" then start the bot and watch the red messages, they should tell you what is wrong.
And about the behavior, i had 2 in my folder, 1 was named "Simple lvl 40" and the other, wich i shared to you was "subtelity behavior by fender", so i assumed you had the first one wich had only 3-4 spells in it. The one i shared had more.




> i still cant get the bot to mine or herb it just doesnt stop to farm


Reinstall the .net framework.




> **QUICK QUESTION**
> 
> Has anyone ever had the problem where you can not change your action bars (either through Shift-(number) or Shift-Mousescroll or through the little arrows to the right of the main action bar)? Where the arrows are just black boxes and there is no number telling me which action bar I am on (I know I am on 1 though). If anyone knows a way to fix it then thank you  Only 1 character actually has it working, I have two accounts and problem is on both (except the one character) and all Key bindings look exactly the same.


Try resetting the keybinds to default and make sure you have no addons.
If that does not work, delete the WTF and WDB folders from wow maine folder, maybe you installed some addon that ****ed up ur bars and those settings were saved in saved variables.
Post here if it works, so we know what to do if we encounter the same problem.




> So if anyone knows or has any profile and wants to share it - it wil be very welcome  Ty.


I doubt many people reach 90 so they could fly. There is a video about how to make a flying profile, so you could try to make urself and share with others.

----------


## tylen

is it only me have a problem that bot doesnt get the number of mobs around a vein \ herb so if i tell him to skip veins where are lets say more than 1 mob the bot go for gathering even if there are 10 of them?
that pretty gets in the way of creating gathering profile where bot wouldnt die every pack of mobs he meet at a node  :Frown:

----------


## katsas

ok fixed but not with what u said jumperu it was cause the new herbs and ores werent added to the lazybot collect tab so i added everything manualy


edit: i have an issue with my combat profile, im using the stock frost death knight generated profile but it seems that he only casts the 1st spell i tell him for example Icy Touch > when no debuff on target > frost fever . he only spams Icy touch and sometimes it changes the bars to mind freeze halp! 

this is the error im getting ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition//// same for plague fever aswell

----------


## Romulis2000

Can someone make a Lazybot official site for profile sharing and what not, i could use some profiles for xp grinding on my other account to lvl some toons in MoP areas

----------


## Tymerias

hello, i have a questen. if i create a new herb gather profil, can i create bidirektional waypoints ? If i just fly one way and the bot fly the line up and down ? Sry for my bad english ^^

----------


## jumperu

> hello, i have a questen. if i create a new herb gather profil, can i create bidirektional waypoints ? If i just fly one way and the bot fly the line up and down ? Sry for my bad english ^^


when you start the bot, make sure the char is leveled - parallel to the ground, if it is tilted down or up when u start, the bot will try to level it again and again.




> this is the error im getting ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition//// same for plague fever aswell


maybe the spells have changed more on dk. check wowhead, like the link Icy Touch - Spell - World of Warcraft , the last numbers are the spells id, for your LB behavior. Also know that the spells in combat (see combat tab) are executed in order, from up to down, so move the spells abit. Also tick log debug, maybe the bot does not see ur first bar, see red mesages in the log.

----------


## Tymerias

> ....


thank you for your fast reply again ^^. But i think i mean it other then you think :P I mean, can i create a gather route not in a cirkle, just in 1 line and the bot fly from the start to the end turn around and fly the line back till the startpoint and then turn around and....

----------


## jumperu

> thank you for your fast reply again ^^. But i think i mean it other then you think :P I mean, can i create a gather route not in a cirkle, just in 1 line and the bot fly from the start to the end turn around and fly the line back till the startpoint and then turn around and....


I don't think so. In the old modified by romb0t version 4.0.4 he added this option. But the new russian 5.0.5 does not have it. You can try makin a small profile and test if it works, but i doubt it. Post again if it does so we know. GL.

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

@Jumperu 

I'll have a go at deleting/defaulting those things you wanted me to in a few hours.  :Smile: 

Another question though!

Have you used LB successfully with a paladin in MoP because no matter what I do I can't get it to use judgement no matter what key I put judgement on (I've given up using the spell codes due the fact there is new spells/some spells don't work with their codes anymore). Making grinding profiles is annoying when the behavior won't pull and only attacks if it has drawn aggro  :Frown:  Soon I'll be 90 so I can just make gathering profiles haha  :Smile: 

*edit*

My judgement requirements are

Distance < 31 and Ticker = 6000

----------


## jumperu

well, don't use spell name, when u create a condition, just set it to press a specific key, the one u have judjment on. Idk why it does not work, maybe the spell is improved by some talent and it has another id, maybe u can go @debug tab in the bot and see the correct id there. But making the bot press the key is easier.

----------


## Nevermorph

Hey, long time LB user, never had to make a behaviour though, always downloaded premade ones from the official site, not got a great deal of time or knowledge about making them either, anyone got tips etc? OR a Mage/Pala behaviour they could upload? xD

----------


## katsas

this issue is rly anoying since i cant let the bot farm at night due to it will die at everycombat, because it just spams the 1st ability i tell him to attack with here is the error + the debug (jumperu i also tried with press key function still stuck) 

[12:46:32 πμ] Started combat engine
[12:46:32 πμ] Got into combat with: Mutating Scorpid
[12:46:32 πμ] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[12:46:32 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:32 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:35 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:35 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:37 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:37 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:39 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:39 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:42 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:42 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:44 πμ] Could not convert Frost Fever to int when checking buffs - fix your BuffCondition: 
[12:46:44 πμ] SendKey: Icy Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[12:46:45 πμ] Bot stopped
[12:46:44 πμ] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[12:46:44 πμ] Combat done, result : Unknown

----------


## jumperu

upload the behavior so we can take a look

----------


## katsas

here it is, i also want to notice u that even with the "default" behaviors i have this issue its just spams the 1st spell that its in the combat settings

----------


## jumperu

First off you don't have anything in the pull tab, so the bot won't start the combat, he will run around hoping to be attacked cause he does'nt know what spell to pull with. Second, when you set the condition for icy touch, owner should be you, and i don't think LB works with "value-by name-icy touch" , i only saw behaviors with "value-by id"...but again, i'm not sure.

I modified a blood dk behav really quick, added some new spells, try it and tell me how it works.

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

----------


## katsas

freaking love u <3 srsly works like a charm it even do aoe

edit : no homo

----------


## Tiawaz

Figured i would post and see if this may have been answered since everything i search comes up with nothing, or for a different version. I'm a long time bot runner, My autoit script before glider, then apon gliders demise I migrated to pirox (R.I.P). As with long time bot users we all know that writing our own profiles is a must, to keep us away from the download and go kiddies. However i'm having a problem understanding the way lazybot writes it's profiles. Most confusing is Spots and Verticies, in both glider and pvptool engines writing profiles was pretty simple to write. i recall from glider that factions needed to be added so the bot knows what to hunt and ignore. pvptool had the option of auto record waypoints so once i set the options for the profile like use flyer or use ground mount, and loop settings and whatnot it would record the waypoints and i could save the profile after i made the path. Once i clicked go it would check the criteria for the profile and start following the WP path coordinates (on X-Y-Z axis coords). This graphing system has me so confused. here are the steps i'm taking. Maybe someone learned can help me out.

Step 1. Find spot to grind.
Step 2. Click new profile.
Step 3. Change auto verticies distance to 20
Step 4. Check the box for auto verticies
Step 5. Run my character in the path I want it to travel, making sure to close the loop at the Beginning/End location.
Step 5. Click sub-profile tab, click add, name it whatever, then fill in the relevant info for factions/ignore, and click + on spot (which i think makes the start point???) then save it.
Step 6. Click start bot.

At this point it checks my hunter to make sure his pet is up and corrects that if necessary, then immediately looks around and kills everything of detected faction within 40yds. then glitches and does the rotate left/right dance (which pvptool did if it couldn't find a waypoint to travel on, or if a glider profile was converted improperly) and jumps in place. It does however kill, loot, and skin when things respawn. **Sidenote** i turned off random jumping so i don't look like a retard jumping in place, but it still does the left/right dance till things respawn and never runs the loop i wrote.

Any help at all would be appreciated as i was unable to google and find any info on "lazybot evolution profile writing" or "lazybot 1.5.2 profiles" (for dissection)

----------


## jumperu

> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> 
> There u go, simple subtelity rogue behavior.
> 
> How to make a grind profile:
> 
> 1. New profile
> 2. got to subprofile and hit add ... name does not matter, don't modify anything in the level ranges
> 3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc)
> ...


i posted this 2 pages back, gonna insert it into 1st post soon too
ur problem was that u didnt understood what spots are, hope this helps

----------


## Tiawaz

> i posted this 2 pages back, gonna insert it into 1st post soon too
> ur problem was that u didnt understood what spots are, hope this helps


ok, looks good. i will have a look when i get home to a pc to check things out. if i could give +rep or +thank i'll be sure to see how to go about doing that when i get home.

----------


## kujaa1

hey ive used LB alot in the past, but have never ran into this problem
[10:05:35 PM] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.GrindingEngine.CombatChanged(Object o, GCombatEventArgs eventArgs)
at System.EventHandler`1.Invoke(Object sender, TEventArgs e)
at LazyEvo.Public.CombatHandler.InvokeCombatStatusChanged(GCombatEventArgs e)
at LazyEvo.Classes.PrivCombatHandler.StartCombat(PUnit u)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateCombat.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[
is there anything you know that could fix this?
it happens right when i get into any combat during the use of the flying gathering engine.
other than that the bot works great, if i could only get it to turn toward the enemy attacking it, pqr could handle the behavior stuff.

----------


## katsas

btw just a little tip on blood dk's behaviors Heart Strike is acting like Blood Strike what i mean is, i got a profile from jumperu and when trying to run bot it was saying Heart Strike not exist in ur bars, but i actually had it in every bar cause i was confused, then i clicked debug and started the bot it showed me that keybind bar 1 key 3 is blood strike (where heart strike is)

so i went to profile and changed the spell name From heart strike to blood strike, and now in combat it uses heart strike aswell  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

> is it only me have a problem that bot doesnt get the number of mobs around a vein \ herb so if i tell him to skip veins where are lets say more than 1 mob the bot go for gathering even if there are 10 of them?
> that pretty gets in the way of creating gathering profile where bot wouldnt die every pack of mobs he meet at a node


so was i correct saying about detection of mobs near a node amount? still had no tip about it..

----------


## iamrandy

Hello, 
I'm sorry to bother you throu the private message but really need a little help from a pro.
I'm a chinese and I really cant english very quick and smooth
Although I tried to find out if we have to LB which is working for 5.0 or not from Lazybot support thread and you're support Q&A but cant find any good there, I havent read all of them because it tooks me 30min to view a page,(theres like 70+50 ><)
so I tried to simply ask you if we already having a LB working for 5.0?
if so, where I can found it, because the LB i download from here (LazyBot for WoW 5.0.5) isnt work
It doesnt auto record my path and also not available for MOP map(Once I start bot My DK will fly down and then start runing on ground and then will stuck at somewhere because he suppose to fly lol)
thank you for helping
(I use blood DK and I use to use alto-record in cata so I build combat setting myself sometimes, know a bit about LB but not very good in computer codes)
thanks for your helping again
very appreciate it

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, 
> I'm sorry to bother you throu the private message but really need a little help from a pro.
> I'm a chinese and I really cant english very quick and smooth
> Although I tried to find out if we have to LB which is working for 5.0 or not from Lazybot support thread and you're support Q&A but cant find any good there, I havent read all of them because it tooks me 30min to view a page,(theres like 70+50 ><)
> so I tried to simply ask you if we already having a LB working for 5.0?
> if so, where I can found it, because the LB i download from here (LazyBot for WoW 5.0.5) isnt work
> It doesnt auto record my path and also not available for MOP map(Once I start bot My DK will fly down and then start runing on ground and then will stuck at somewhere because he suppose to fly lol)
> thank you for helping
> (I use blood DK and I use to use alto-record in cata so I build combat setting myself sometimes, know a bit about LB but not very good in computer codes)
> ...


There is a link for the download in the first post, but i think it's the same as the one in the other thread, it works very well.
You said it is not available for MOP map, but recording a flying gathering profile has nothing to do with your location. Look at the video about creating a profile from the first page and make sure you are recording it correctly and after that load it again and be sure you have selected flying engine.
I linked above a blood dk behavior that i modified to work with mop, u can use that 1 if urs does not work -- Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


Also, and this is for every1 make sure you add the new herbs and mines in engine-collect tab if u wanna gather, they are not added.




> hey ive used LB alot in the past, but have never ran into this problem
> [10:05:35 PM] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.GrindingEngine.CombatChanged(Object o, GCombatEventArgs eventArgs)
> at System.EventHandler`1.Invoke(Object sender, TEventArgs e)
> at LazyEvo.Public.CombatHandler.InvokeCombatStatusChanged(GCombatEventArgs e)
> at LazyEvo.Classes.PrivCombatHandler.StartCombat(PUnit u)
> at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateCombat.DoWork()
> at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
> [
> ...


The answer is in the first post. Make sure you set both fly mount keys.




> so i went to profile and changed the spell name From heart strike to blood strike, and now in combat it uses heart strike aswell


ty for the reply, ill modify mine too.

----------


## JNCslasher

it wont attach to wow says no game,can anyone help?

----------


## mckemo

> hello
> 
> i liked that bot, free and powerfull
> remarks:
> - bot dosn't click accept in resurrect window
> - there is no questing features, it should be added
> - the bot should open wow and auto log to account



Hey - wanna have a chicken and a donut for free too?
if its so easy, why don´t u simply implement it and give it the whole world - for free?

----------


## Tiawaz

Jumper, would you be so kind as to point me to an example of a hunter behavior so that i can understand the rule/condition system a bit better? i've read the guide,but it's a bit over whelming. I hate to keep referring to it and would love to let it Rest In Peace, but i wouldn't mind setting it up to work like PVPtool did. I can normally figure out what to do but all i can manage to get the bot to do is engage in auto attack and send pet. maybe an example file i can examine and dissect, or if you wouldn't mind an explaination of a rule/condition or two.(Not begging. I'm fairly competent and just learn a bit differently than others.) **sidenote** on the flip side I believe in the if it ain't broke, don't fix it method. So if you know of one that works real well just point me and i'll try and learn about it on my own.

Thank you again, you're an asset to this forum.

----------


## katsas

> it wont attach to wow says no game,can anyone help?


start 32bit version of wow cheers

----------


## JNCslasher

ok when i find a node it wont work it says this
12:30:13 AM] Descending
[12:30:16 AM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

any help plz?

----------


## SalomeT

Do you think Rage Hunter will add stand still fishing engine? It was in the old bot, but it isn't there anymore.

----------


## iamrandy

> There is a link for the download in the first post, but i think it's the same as the one in the other thread, it works very well.
> You said it is not available for MOP map, but recording a flying gathering profile has nothing to do with your location. Look at the video about creating a profile from the first page and make sure you are recording it correctly and after that load it again and be sure you have selected flying engine.
> I linked above a blood dk behavior that i modified to work with mop, u can use that 1 if urs does not work -- Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> 
> 
> Also, and this is for every1 make sure you add the new herbs and mines in engine-collect tab if u wanna gather, they are not added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mate and your behavior is working awesome! 
Only problem I met here is if my bot died it wont auto release, she just lie there untill I click the release and res myself  :Smile: 
but it actually worked beside that
very appreciate that! love ya

----------


## jumperu

release works on mine, you have to add a path from GY to your grinding zone, i posted a page back how to do that.

----------


## jumperu

There was an update today on the russian site, here are the changes. Make sure you always get the latest version, i'll update the links in the first post later on.

Updated on 09/30/2012 
+ Fixed a problem after authorization Disc 
+ Improved system out of the jam 
+ Fixed bug with reading the first panel at the start of the program, when there is not the first panel 
+ adds the ability to run the program in state player, "Ghost" (Trupeshnik) followed resurrection 
+ updated lists of ore and herbs, all but German

Here is the direct link: http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20

----------


## jumperu

There was an update today on the russian site, here are the changes. Make sure you always get the latest version, i'll update the links in the first post later on.

Updated on 09/30/2012 
+ Fixed a problem after authorization Disc 
+ Improved system out of the jam 
+ Fixed bug with reading the first panel at the start of the program, when there is not the first panel 
+ adds the ability to run the program in state player, "Ghost" (Trupeshnik) followed resurrection 
+ updated lists of ore and herbs, all but German

Here is the direct link: http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20

----------


## katsas

cheers bro

----------


## romb0t

Yes, peolpe reporting issue with detecting the mobs near a node are correct. The bot at this stage is not able to detect the correct reaction of a mob so it is not able to calculate the number of "evil" mobs near a node.

For people asking for the fishing engine that works with RageHunter LB version, follow the link (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates).

----------


## Tiawaz

New to the forums just figured i would add my 2cp to this.

Here is LootFilter, it's an addon that filters your drops and auto sells if you set it to when you open a vendor.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3maha3in0ggfic9/n0gQzBhHT6

Enjoy.

----------


## gigollo

hi!
anyone can make a hard shadow priest profile and upload it? i Want to do a hard farm with my shadow priest!
Thanks
bb

----------


## keyshacoles

Is it working in MoP? with all the old profiles? 

Is it virus free?

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

yes. yes.

yes.

yw

any more q?

----------


## SalomeT

> For people asking for the fishing engine, here it is: Attachment 10581. Just unzip it in the engines folder.


Thanks for that engine, but it seems something is missing to it. I get this error when i try to use it:

[17:05:42] [Engine] Exception System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'Boolean LazyLib.Helpers.Fishing.FindBobberAndClick(LazyLib.Wow.PGameObject, Boolean)'.
at LFishingEngine.States.StateFish.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

----------


## Tiawaz

hey jumper i have a question for you. i'm writing my own profiles and everything is good to do however i'm workin on a desolace speed leveling profile and here's the issue i'm runnin into.



> [10:40:49 AM] Attached
> [10:43:11 AM] Reset bar to first
> [10:43:12 AM] Bot started
> [10:43:12 AM] [Engine]Initializing
> [10:43:12 AM] [Engine]Started bot thread
> [10:43:12 AM] Looting: Uprooted Lasher
> [10:43:12 AM] Exit to [MoveToLoc]
> [10:43:16 AM] Skinning
> [10:43:21 AM] Started combat engine
> ...


i manually stopped the bot on my initial run of the profile when i noticed that the bot was getting stuck trying to target the lashlings that the main creature spawns. it will sit for a good minute or 2 after it kills the main creature and keep trying to target the uprooted lashlings even though they die with the original target.

is there any insight you could possibly provide? I've added the lashlings to ignore but it still trys to target them until it bugs and says it blacklists them but gets hung up just the same when it kills another one that spawns the lashlings.

----------


## jumperu

idk what solution i can give u except change the botting zone, it's not worth the hassle.
you can try though when u make the profile to add the little mobs first to factions, then the big one, but i doubt it will matter
you can also try adding more aoe spells to your behavior, so you will kill the small ones before the big


but as i said, see the name of the bot "lazy" ... :Wink:

----------


## romb0t

@SalomeT
Arf yes, you are correct, I have modified my FindBobberAndClick (to allow better handling of fishing in pools) in my LB and so it is not compatible with the LB from RageHunter.

I will see if I can compile something that works with RageHunter LB version.

----------


## Tiawaz

> idk what solution i can give u except change the botting zone, it's not worth the hassle.
> you can try though when u make the profile to add the little mobs first to factions, then the big one, but i doubt it will matter
> you can also try adding more aoe spells to your behavior, so you will kill the small ones before the big
> 
> 
> but as i said, see the name of the bot "lazy" ...


Well it's not so much an issue with the character. It's more of an issue with the engine, i was just wondering if it could be something simple as a rule missing in the behavior or it could even be missing a setting. I've gone from *"Oh hey, look it's a bot that works for 5.x"* to *"im gonna level 2 characters on seperate accounts from 1-85, behaviors written from scratch and profiles written from scratch"* all in the timeframe of 2-3 days.

it could entirely be possible i may be moving too fast and could have just overlooked something.

----------


## romb0t

Here is the fishing engine that should work with RageHunter LB version.
LFishingEngine.zip

Let me know if it works.

----------


## niklasmm

Hallo Jumperu, and everybody else.

First of all, a really nice bot, i enjoy using it! though i have 1 problem, everytime i enter battle in farming, then after it has killed its target, its goes straight into Game Menu, and therefore it cant not see or click on the mines and herbs, its a really big problem, becuase I cant leave it for 10 min, without it does this.
Please help fast mate!:P

Best Regards
Niklasmm

----------


## stonex

Hi! Nice job you'r doing here! So i wan't to ask... 
Does that program use CTM? I mean you say its safe... So the only way to get caugh is someon to see you moving like bot right? And report you.
Does it work on older versions of WoW ? Asking coss i want to test it first in pirate server to get some expirience there first.
DO NOT USE MOUSE HOOK that i didn't get... what does it mean? 
In general it isnt a good aidea to use it on main acc ?
Tnx for help!

----------


## Hashbash

Hello, thanks for the post! Looking for any warlock profiles out there, I tried carrying over the old one from Cata and tried to edit it but most spell id's are different and it wasn't working well. If anyone out there has a good fighting profile pref afflic but anything works, share please! Thanks

----------


## Hashbash

Affliction Lock.xml

Here is the current profile I'm working with.

----------


## Akrobe

Out of curiosity why are there so few profiles and behaviors for this bot? Seems like it works like a charm if you set it up properly. I'll share my profiles as I make them. Some of them are a little buggy but get the job done.

Also, why are the Picotto glider profiles in your profile pack? Those didn't seem to work with the grinding engine.

Thanks!

----------


## djnemesis1

> Here is the fishing engine that should work with RageHunter LB version.
> LFishingEngine.zip
> 
> Let me know if it works.


How do I use that engine? Where should I place it so it appears into the engines on LB?

Edit: Nvm I figured this out, I just needed to create a folder called engines and place it there.

----------


## romb0t

@djnemesis1
And does it work ?

----------


## jumperu

> Well it's not so much an issue with the character. It's more of an issue with the engine, i was just wondering if it could be something simple as a rule missing in the behavior or it could even be missing a setting. I've gone from *"Oh hey, look it's a bot that works for 5.x"* to *"im gonna level 2 characters on seperate accounts from 1-85, behaviors written from scratch and profiles written from scratch"* all in the timeframe of 2-3 days.
> it could entirely be possible i may be moving too fast and could have just overlooked something.


Glad you liked the bot, and no, there is nothing you overlooked. You cannot tell the bot in the behavior to attack a mob before another. I told you those solution, but i advise you to go with another zone  :Smile: 
Also there are some profiles in the first post if u wanna try, and if you compile&test a 1-85 grinding profile maybe you wanna share it so i can link it in the first post to help others.




> Hallo Jumperu, and everybody else.
> 
> First of all, a really nice bot, i enjoy using it! though i have 1 problem, everytime i enter battle in farming, then after it has killed its target, its goes straight into Game Menu, and therefore it cant not see or click on the mines and herbs, its a really big problem, becuase I cant leave it for 10 min, without it does this.
> Please help fast mate!:P
> 
> Best Regards
> Niklasmm


"by enters game menu" you mean the bot presses "esc" key?... is so, you problem is the behavior, take a look at it, a spell has a wrong name or spell id, most likely in the Behavior settings - rest tab , or buffs tab, if you don't know how to fix it, simply delete the conditions that are in those tabs, i hope i was clear and you understood, if not post again.




> Hi! Nice job you'r doing here! So i wan't to ask... 
> Does that program use CTM? I mean you say its safe... So the only way to get caugh is someon to see you moving like bot right? And report you.
> Does it work on older versions of WoW ? Asking coss i want to test it first in pirate server to get some expirience there first.
> DO NOT USE MOUSE HOOK that i didn't get... what does it mean? 
> In general it isnt a good aidea to use it on main acc ?
> Tnx for help!


Hello to u2. 
LB does not use CTM. 
I never said it is safe, no bot is safe. I said it's abit safer if you don't use mouse hook/memory writing, so if blizz scans you they most likely won't find lb attached to wow, so in this situation they only catch you by reports. 
It does not work with older version of wow, and 99% won't work with pirate servers. 
Do not use mouse hook - i said that cause early this year, during patch 4.0 some people reported bans and they had in common that mouse hook. Any way, mouse hook or memory writing does almost the same thing, let's you use the comp for something else, so just use MW.
It's up to you with wich account you bot, but as i always said, never bot on an account you don't wanna lose, you will regret it  :Smile: 
Happy botting.




> Out of curiosity why are there so few profiles and behaviors for this bot? Seems like it works like a charm if you set it up properly. I'll share my profiles as I make them. Some of them are a little buggy but get the job done.
> 
> Also, why are the Picotto glider profiles in your profile pack? Those didn't seem to work with the grinding engine.
> 
> Thanks!


There are a few cause we don't got a forum/website where we can share at will. ANd the behaviors just changed so there are only a few that work with mop. Looking forward to see what you share, i hope more ppl will.
The profiles i had - the glider profiles used to work with the old version of the bot, up to v.3.0 when arutha changed grinding engine to use the new nav-mesh profiles for better human-like moves for the bot. There was a plugin that converted the old profiles to the new ones, although idk if it still works. But when i shared those profiles i just archived my whole folder, i did not have the time to go trough and select them.

----------


## Darkmurder

Hello everyone, 
first) i just wanna thank everyone who put in to get this up and running again.
second) I need some help. I made a ground mount farming profile to farm nearly all of the jade forest however i accidently made it as a grinding profile instead is there any way to convert it?? Its a rather large coverage profile i do not want to have to remake it.
Thanks

----------


## djnemesis1

> @djnemesis1
> And does it work ?


Yes it does. Well sometimes the bot doesn't click on the bob when it splashes, but that's maybe on my part

----------


## Darkmurder

I just made a small profile to test and see how everything works however it wont follow the path. It wont move at all. I have it set to flying. However im not 90 so I cant fly yet. But i made my profile on my ground mount so it should still do everything like normal if i understand that correctly but it wont do anything. it will mount on the horse then try to jump as if attempting to gain altitude on a flying mount then just says navigating and sits there.

----------


## jumperu

> I just made a small profile to test and see how everything works however it wont follow the path. It wont move at all. I have it set to flying. However im not 90 so I cant fly yet. But i made my profile on my ground mount so it should still do everything like normal if i understand that correctly but it wont do anything.


wait untill ur 90, you can't gather a large zone by ground mount. and fly profile has well...to fly..

----------


## katsas

jumperu i have an issue not neccesserily cause of lazybot, i often check my pc back and i see that i am disconected. here is a short log that explains nothing 

[7:31:28 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:31:29 μμ] Going to do harvest now
[7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:31:33 μμ] SendKey: Horn of Winter Bar: 1 Key: 6
[7:31:35 μμ] SendKey: Horn of Winter Bar: 1 Key: 6
[7:31:37 μμ] State changed: Mounting
[7:31:37 μμ] SendKey: Horn of Winter Bar: 1 Key: 6
[7:31:42 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:31:45 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:31:54 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:31:59 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:32:03 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:32:09 μμ] SendKey: AMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
[7:32:11 μμ] Bot stopping: Could not mount
[8:02:32 μμ] Not ingame

now since bot is farming fine im ignoring this Indifferent key : U and yes i have set it correctly thing is, check the timestamps after 7:31:33 it sends HOW 2 times like it cant do it and then spamming the mount key button without success, from what i can tell althought im not 100% sure its because of the wifi, i occasionaly have probs and major lags that last few seconds without disconnecting me. any ideas on this one ? 

p.s anyone know any program that i can monitor my wifi card activities? to check if its rly cause of the wifi drop? thanks in advance

----------


## Akrobe

Whelp, I decided to start leveling my lock from 10 to whatever so I'll post profiles as I get done with them. I'm not going to post behaviors b/c they're super simple and I'm constantly changing them as I level (although maybe someone can convince me otherwise).

Just did 10-18 in westfall doing boars/harvesters/fleshrippers and I think a few wolves. If the level 13 boars are too much trouble just adjust the level settings in the subprofile. It's not the biggest profile but it gets the job done.


Also I need to make a profile in MoP but I need to find a good place to set up a grind bot for 85-87. I'm looking for something remote and not prone to get stuck on terrain. I was thinking somewhere in VotFW because it's megaflat but I can't come up with a good spot so I resorted to botting less populated and more familiar zones on an alt until I decide.

If anyone has any suggestions for where to set up a profile please let me know. Thanks!

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu i have an issue not neccesserily cause of lazybot, i often check my pc back and i see that i am disconected. here is a short log that explains nothing 
> 
> [7:31:28 μμ] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 5
> [7:31:29 μμ] Going to do harvest now
> [7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [7:31:29 μμ] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> ...


goto behavior settings - buffs tab and remove how, you can harvest without it. also engine settings tick wait for loot - this is for lag. it's for sure from your wifi, idk any program to monitor it but you can search google for it, im sure there are tons.




> If anyone has any suggestions for where to set up a profile please let me know. Thanks!


check out 1st post, i made a profile in a pretty remote zone, there is a map too, humanoids farm, lots of clothes and motes

----------


## Tiawaz

> Hi! Nice job you'r doing here! So i wan't to ask... 
> Does that program use CTM? I mean you say its safe... So the only way to get caugh is someon to see you moving like bot right? And report you.
> Does it work on older versions of WoW ? Asking coss i want to test it first in pirate server to get some expirience there first.
> DO NOT USE MOUSE HOOK that i didn't get... what does it mean? 
> In general it isnt a good aidea to use it on main acc ?
> Tnx for help!


FIRST RULE OF BOT CLUB..... NEVER BOT ON AN ACCOUNT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO LOOSE.
SECOND RULE OF BOT CLUB..... NEVER BOT ON AN ACCOUNT YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO LOOSE!

THIRD RULE.... ok well the fight club references are done, but the info is clear and to the point. Generally speaking you always want to have a second account for botting that way your main characters are safe in the event that they change something up and detect the bot and ban you.

With this bot being what it is. It's simply cobbled together from the source code that was released when blizzard sent the actual lazybot developer a cease and desist notice, or blizzard would file a legal lawsuit. Which is why there's no proper updated version, or profiles, or behaviors.

lastly DO NOT USE MOUSE HOOK is a warning. what mouse hook does is actually send your click to move mouse clicks to the wow memory. Using the bot without MOUSE HOOK and/or MEMORY WRITING gives the bot a fighting chance against "The Warden" which is blizzards anti-cheat engine.

Hope this info helps.

----------


## Tiawaz

> Out of curiosity why are there so few profiles and behaviors for this bot? Seems like it works like a charm if you set it up properly. I'll share my profiles as I make them. Some of them are a little buggy but get the job done.
> 
> Also, why are the Picotto glider profiles in your profile pack? Those didn't seem to work with the grinding engine.
> 
> Thanks!


Picotto's profiles can be converted to work with this engine using the conversion plugin, just requires a little bit of work on your behalf as the user before you can work with them.

Although I'm pretty sure that they're all PRE-Cataclysm, I would assume that they would give you all kinds of errors even when converted properly.

Regards, Tiawaz.

*======================================*
*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## romb0t

@djnemesis1
When it does not get the fish, do you know if it is because there are others players fishing around ?

----------


## Tiawaz

I'm almost to level 60 on my 1-60 profile. I'm afraid it's right about time for a bit more help.
i've got basic profile writing, flying profile writing, and linking graveyards to the profiles under control. but now is the time i need a bit more assistance, if anyone could post or point me to info on how to combine all of my profiles that would be sweet.

It's only been 3 days, and with just heirlooms (Bow,chest,shoulders,cape) my toon is closing in on 60 fast  :Smile:  i forgot how much fun botting was  :Smile:  i can't wait till i'm level to write a KA'LUK Fishing derby profile so i can win another 5% bonus to exp on a ring.

*======================================*
*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## katsas

can we somehow make the bot to loot the monsters that it kills?

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

@Jumperu 

Hey mate! Another quick question for you  :Smile: 

Is there a way to stop a bot from deviating from the bot path? I'll try to explain better, sorry if it gets confusing.

1. Imagine the bot following the path
2. It goes to a node slightly off the path
3. It sees another node even further away and jumps to that one
4. Continues to do this
5. Bot has no new node to jump to and can't make its way back to the original path
6. Bot stops

Is there a way to stop it from doing this? I know I could re-make the profile to include these nodes and thus it has a way to get back; however that means I will have to keep updating my profiles. Also what if you want to make a short efficient route, you cant when it does this  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I'm almost to level 60 on my 1-60 profile. I'm afraid it's right about time for a bit more help.
> i've got basic profile writing, flying profile writing, and linking graveyards to the profiles under control. but now is the time i need a bit more assistance, if anyone could post or point me to info on how to combine all of my profiles that would be sweet.
> 
> It's only been 3 days, and with just heirlooms (Bow,chest,shoulders,cape) my toon is closing in on 60 fast  i forgot how much fun botting was  i can't wait till i'm level to write a KA'LUK Fishing derby profile so i can win another 5% bonus to exp on a ring.


After my knowledge, there is no way to combine some profiles into a larger one so he can exchange it automaticly. I mean, you have to think about that the profiles are in different zones, different maps, he would have to get on the fly mount, so change to fly engine, that's not possible.

You can however, for example, create a new profile, let's say 1-3 for northshire in elwynn, go to subprofile record it and at level range put 1-3, then add a new subprofile, 3-5 and record a new path linked to the 1-3 that goes to elwynn forest, this path si without spots, when you arrive in elwynn forest you record a normal path with spots, so when the char will rech lvl 3 he will change to the next subprofile then at 5 at so on. Just be carefull so the profiles are recorded as linked, and don't mess mobs from 1 zone to another, and the path between the profiles has to be with no obstacles so when u record it i suggest lowering the vertice distance, when the vertices are closer and you make a narrow curve the bot will follow exactly ur footsteps. I hope u understood, that's the only way to link them. 
Idk if changing the name of the subprofile of the ones you have will work, u should try after making a backup, but i reccomend the above version  :Smile: .
GL.




> can we somehow make the bot to loot the monsters that it kills?


I'm guessing you are taliking about the flying engine, and the answer is no, the russian's version does not have this option. Older LB version modified by romb0t did.




> @Jumperu 
> 
> Hey mate! Another quick question for you 
> 
> Is there a way to stop a bot from deviating from the bot path? I'll try to explain better, sorry if it gets confusing.
> 
> 1. Imagine the bot following the path
> 2. It goes to a node slightly off the path
> 3. It sees another node even further away and jumps to that one
> ...


No you cannot set this. Or maybe romb0t can shed some light into this, his version had a setting where you could tell the bot how far he should deviate from the path. Unforunately this version does not :Frown: .

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

Thanks for the quickly Reply Jumperu  :Smile: 

That truly does suck, especially with no way to edit already made profiles.  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

Yea but the bot will not level up that fast, i mean, you have to check on it from time to time, empty the bags, put new spells, check for stuck and other stuff. You can't just hit at lvl 1 start and expect lvl 90 after 3-4 weeks of non-stop botting. It's not safe. Do some relogs from time to time, you can even set the bot to do that. For me it's a joy to see that the bot has leveld up and move him to a new zone, set him up correctly with new profiles, empty the bags and see him kick ass. 
In my opinion those bots that don't need your imput too much, and they can do quests and go to trainer and vendor and disenchant/level profeesions too, are the most unsafe ones. Just a personal pov.

Happy leveling anyway, just a tip, most of the chinese where we buy raf game time from, also sell SOR accounts for 40-50k, it's alot cheaper to get one of those for botting (get a lvl 80toon instant) insead of losing 2-3 weeks to lvl up a new toon from scratch just for botting pouposes.

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

Ah Jumperu if that was aimed at me, I asked the question about bot deviating from the path >.< 

I do agree though! I've seen some SoR go for as low as 20k for US servers + MoP for 40k = 60k Which can be made back from avg 100g per stack of herb/ore = 600 stacks which won't take long >.<

Also making grinding profiles that incorporate rare drops is a way to make gold and level up ^_^ Think whelplings/ooze/etc

----------


## Romulis2000

jumperu

WE NEED YOU!

Listen dog, ever since the lazybot site has gone away i haven't used this bot, i cant find any behaviors for warlock , druid and no profiles for the new zones. 
I BEG YOU , please bring a site for lazybot back up where the community can share ideas profiles behaviors.

I have a lock 85 for herbing and a druid for skinning 85, id love some new behaviors for them for balance and demo. With lvl 85 zone profiles for herbing and skinning.

----------


## jumperu

Well, the ownedcore is pretty good, altough not all check it often. A new adress will be hard to spread among users, and not many people are sharing  :Frown: 
You cannot herb at 85 in the new zones btw.
As for behaviors, i do not have drood or lock, so i cannot modify the old behaviors. It is not very hard to do that, but i can't.
I'm trying to link in the first post all new behaviors and profiles that i find, but if anyone wants to make a forum for us lazyusers i can post there aswell.

----------


## Romulis2000

Is there a site you can recommend that has an easy interface for setting up ill do it if i have to. Something cheap or free lol. I dont have much experience with web page structure but this program was the superior one when it had the attention id deserved. Now its slowly withering away.




> Well, the ownedcore is pretty good, altough not all check it often. A new adress will be hard to spread among users, and not many people are sharing 
> You cannot herb at 85 in the new zones btw.
> As for behaviors, i do not have drood or lock, so i cannot modify the old behaviors. It is not very hard to do that, but i can't.
> I'm trying to link in the first post all new behaviors and profiles that i find, but if anyone wants to make a forum for us lazyusers i can post there aswell.

----------


## jumperu

i do not think it's the site that is missing, more like developers  :Frown: 
idk any free hosting, but you can google "free forum website" or something if you really want to

----------


## Romulis2000

i feel the HB prices are to expensive, and i have no clue how the other bots compare to lazybot. Id really love to see lazybot rise to the top and ccomplish it all. I believe this is the superior bot so you devos out there get crackin.

----------


## Akrobe

> i do not think it's the site that is missing, more like developers 
> idk any free hosting, but you can google "free forum website" or something if you really want to


I don't get why people can't just post here x.x

----------


## jumperu

As i said in the first post, i'm not a developer, i have no knowledge of c+, although i wish i had  :Frown: . All credits must go to romb0t and the russian guy. Sadly romb0t said he hasn't got the time to update/develop the bot anymore, i hope he will come back in force  :Frown: . 
So that leaves the russian guys, i posted 2 days ago on his forum pointing out some errors and a few suggestions, but no answer so far.

----------


## socaherceg

Dear guys!

Today i tried to make a dk behaviour on my own, but when i clicked save behaviour, it popped up an error messeage wich i linked to this post. Please help me to find out what could be the problem, i don't have any idea. 



Thanks before: Attila

----------


## Tiawaz

> Yea but the bot will not level up that fast, i mean, you have to check on it from time to time, empty the bags, put new spells, check for stuck and other stuff. You can't just hit at lvl 1 start and expect lvl 90 after 3-4 weeks of non-stop botting. It's not safe. Do some relogs from time to time, you can even set the bot to do that. For me it's a joy to see that the bot has leveld up and move him to a new zone, set him up correctly with new profiles, empty the bags and see him kick ass. 
> In my opinion those bots that don't need your imput too much, and they can do quests and go to trainer and vendor and disenchant/level profeesions too, are the most unsafe ones. Just a personal pov.
> 
> Happy leveling anyway, just a tip, most of the chinese where we buy raf game time from, also sell SOR accounts for 40-50k, it's alot cheaper to get one of those for botting (get a lvl 80toon instant) insead of losing 2-3 weeks to lvl up a new toon from scratch just for botting pouposes.


Thanks for the answer, the long instructions you provided was exactly what i was thinking. I have already started linking the profiles together. Kinda wish that the profiles were in autoit format like the pirox profiles. i was able to splice everything together from a notepad. but this works too. i have 2 open bot windows attached to the same wow character. on one i have the already made profiles, and on the other i am making a linked one that's all together. it's working kind of cool actually. i click start bot on the one that has the profile while the one that i'm working with the linked profile in is auto adding the waypoints. and i'm adding the spots in as it's running on the new profile that i'm setting up. nevertheless it's working good. i'm not gonna promise a 1-90 profile but i think it's safe to say that i can write a 1-60, then a 60-70, then a 70-85 and a 85-90 profile since those are the level ranges of the independent expansions. one will be for base, one for burning crusade, one for wotlk and one for mop.

IMHO, the moving of the bot and cleaning of bagspace and so forth was great with my early autoit tool, then didn't mind it with glider, didn't have to worry about it with pirox as it would mail then smelt and post auctions. That kinda spoiled me, towards the end of pirox i had 12 accounts running at any given time and was averaging close to 70k+ a day all automated. All i had to do is turn off the bots and deposit all the gold into the guild bank from all the accounts and then withdraw it with my guild leader on my "Safe" account and then spend to my little heart's desire.

anyways, been up for 26hrs+ i think ima have a rest now  :Smile: 



*======================================*
*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## djnemesis1

> @djnemesis1
> When it does not get the fish, do you know if it is because there are others players fishing around ?


Yup, I just checked if it's cause of this and it seems true. I just went to a desert place where no one was around and it catches the bob every single time.

----------


## romb0t

@djnemesis1
Ok then, it is fixed in my version of LB (don't ask for it for now, I am working on the UnitReaction stuff at the moment) but won't in the RageHunter's one as the filter to look for the bobber does not take into account who is the owner of it.

----------


## jumperu

> Dear guys!
> 
> Today i tried to make a dk behaviour on my own, but when i clicked save behaviour, it popped up an error messeage wich i linked to this post. Please help me to find out what could be the problem, i don't have any idea. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks before: Attila


Have no ideea where that error is from, sry. If you want there is a blood dk behavior in the first post.

----------


## socaherceg

Thanks for the quick answer! Trying to reinststall the bot, maybe it will help.

----------


## Krack3n

> jumperu
> 
> WE NEED YOU!
> 
> Listen dog, ever since the lazybot site has gone away i haven't used this bot, i cant find any behaviors for warlock , druid and no profiles for the new zones. 
> I BEG YOU , please bring a site for lazybot back up where the community can share ideas profiles behaviors.
> 
> I have a lock 85 for herbing and a druid for skinning 85, id love some new behaviors for them for balance and demo. With lvl 85 zone profiles for herbing and skinning.


Hows's this work for ya? LazyBot Not much there but its a start.  :Smile:

----------


## katsas

is there any program like HBrelog for lazybot? it could be rly rly rly rly rly usefull

----------


## jumperu

nice website, but way too many threads in my opinion. i'll post there too if the comunity "moves"

----------


## jumperu

> is there any program like HBrelog for lazybot? it could be rly rly rly rly rly usefull


I'm guessing you mean a auto-relog function?...yes lb has that, it's in general tab, use the random relog timer for more safety

----------


## Krack3n

> nice website, but way too many threads in my opinion. i'll post there too if the comunity "moves"


Ya I cleaned it up a bit. Like to keep it organized.Feel free to post in the site suggestion section.

----------


## Tiawaz

Something just popped into my head as i'm sitting here and watching my accounts have at it and level their asses off. I would be curious to speak to someone who actually hand plays a hunter.

My question is this.
Trap launcher = throwing traps to a spot clicked on by the player
Explosive trap = added damage

Right now i'm wasting alot of my traps as i have my behavior set to drop a trap before pull, so if it gets too close the trap will blow up.

My question is, "Is there a way to launch a trap at your target without having to click a spot?"

----------


## aeonz

I have a quick question and I'm not sure why it's doing this... Everytime I launch LB it doesn't attach to wow. Both were started up as administrator as well as on 86x but nothing. Any idea? I use to know LB like I know the back of my hand but haven't used it for about 4 months now :P

----------


## aeonz

LOL! :P Nevermind sorry such a noob figured it out  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jumperu

> Something just popped into my head as i'm sitting here and watching my accounts have at it and level their asses off. I would be curious to speak to someone who actually hand plays a hunter.
> 
> My question is this.
> Trap launcher = throwing traps to a spot clicked on by the player
> Explosive trap = added damage
> 
> Right now i'm wasting alot of my traps as i have my behavior set to drop a trap before pull, so if it gets too close the trap will blow up.
> 
> My question is, "Is there a way to launch a trap at your target without having to click a spot?"


No you can't, and lb can't use cast+click spells like trap launcher, blizzard and other aoe spells. I suggest you use the disengage spell for when the mobs gets to close. But i doubt if u specc BM(best for botting) the pet will lose aggro.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jumperu

Just finished working on a new behavior for BM hunter.
Added all the spells that the hunter can cast  :Smile: .
Talent specc + glyphs - recommended LINK WOWHEAD *(you can choose for the first talent instead of Posthaste .... Narrow Escape - wichever you like most, it's a passive skill so it won't affect the behavior) .. & for glyphs i really suggest Glyph of Mending - Item - World of Warcraft & Glyph of Revive Pet - Item - World of Warcraft

You must set: 
- call pet bar&key (default bar 2 key 1), since call pet spell is a click - choose - click again wich the bot cannot execute - just drag ur fav pet there (you can change this from combat settings-pre-pull tab)
- feed pet bar&key (default bar 2 key 2), i was using a kitty as a pet and in the new zones after combat my pet was always under 50%hp, so make a macro like "/cast feed pet /(shift click the food) and put it on bar2-key2, so before the bot pulls, if the pet is under 50%hp he will feed it (just buy some lvl 85 food or use the drops from the new zones)
- Potion bar&key (default bar 2 key 3) if under 20%hp bot will drink a potion.


Pull spell is Serpent Sting
Combat spells: 
Bestial wrath - used at every cd
Exhilaration - heal you if under 25%hp, heal pet if under 15%, if not ready bot will cast Readiness and then Exhilaration
Rapid Fire - if target hp >50% and RF is ready
Lynx Rush - used at every cd
Kill Shot - used at every cd
Mend pet - heal the pet under 80%hp
Disengage - if target >20%hp, if target <6yrds, if target is attacking the char
Kill Command - used at every cd
Focus Fire - every cd if you have frenzy buff
Intimidation - stun every cd
Feign Dead - if target is attacking player, if target is <6yrds
Detterence - if target is <6yrds, char is under 15%hp
Silencing Shot - if target is casting, distance is <41yrds
Concussive Shot - if target is <20yrds, if target is not stunned, if target is attacking char
Arcane Shot - spamm spell
Multi-Shot - spam if more than 2 mobs attacking and player focus is more than 50
Cobra Shot - if focus is under 15 for focus regen - won't happen often
Freezing Trap - idk if it works  :Smile: 

*BM hunter MOP - by jumperu*

Test it and report back.
Enjoy.

----------


## Romulis2000

This looks very simple and sexy, i like what youve done good sir. Ill be registering.




> Hows's this work for ya? LazyBot Not much there but its a start.

----------


## Romulis2000

Anyone have a demo lock and balance druid behavior?

----------


## Bosken

Okey so I just downloaded the LB and ran it as admin, opened wow and ran as admin but LB won't find my wow client. There's a box in LB that I haven't seen before that says 64 bit OS and that I have but I can't check that box, it's faded out. Anyone?

----------


## jumperu

Start wow in 32bit mode. In launcher-general options-game preferences-32bit

----------


## Bosken

> Start wow in 32bit mode. In launcher-general options-game preferences-32bit



Yeah that did it.

----------


## jumperu

Since pets are in so high demand atm, i'm sharing my collection of pet grinding profiles.

pet farm.7z


includes: Disgusting Oozeling, Dark Whelping, Firefly, Hyacint macaw, Mr. Grubbs, Tiny emerald whelping.


Details about locations of each 1 is found on Wowhead: We've got more style than a fashion designer who knows CSS.

----------


## pEcUrA

I will try to make a Behavior for a Shadow Priest for a Grinding Profile. It's hard or can i just change name of the spell with MoP spell in a old Behavior?

----------


## relloxx

Hi all,

I have this problem, when i try to gather, i stop in front of spot and do nothing, giving me exception many times, can't gather and fly away. always

this is the exception:
[09:51:55] State changed: Gathering
[09:51:55] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [-8793,83, 709,0087, 180,2957]
[09:51:55] We approached the node
[09:51:55] Going to do harvest now
[09:51:55] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.FindUsingWorldToScreen()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[09:51:59] State changed: Gathering

thanks

----------


## lazyang

check your keybindings in your interface and lb-settings. in the russian version are the keys changed. you need the right/same settings for interact with mouseover, interact with last target and target. and don't forget the mount.

----------


## djnemesis1

Anyone got a profile to farm Skyshards? (for the rare mount)

----------


## Bosken

Okey so I have a pretty basic question, I think. Don't really now how to add behaviours that I download and then add them. 
I tried to put the files in behaviors folder, but when I tried to display them in LB there's no abilities.
When I try to do my own I can see the atks that I have set up but not the one's I download.
And when I download these behaviors' there's always two files, one says abilities at the end of it and the other rotations.
Should I put the somewhere else or what is going on?

----------


## Tiawaz

Still fairly new to lazybot, i have issues with my 50-60 grinding profile. This is one I wrote myself using old glider spots that I could recall were "Outta View" the only visitors that I get are random other botters grinding ore/herbs, or an ocassional alliance who's happy to murder me. but after that i never see them again. Anyways on to my issue.

It's set to use a subprofile for 50-55, then move at 55 to the 55-60 area in the second subprofile. now i wrote the second subprofile with a tail of verticies leading from the start/stop point of the first area to the start/stop point of the second area, then proceeded to add the verts/spots for the new profile. however my test toon just hit 55 and I watched it run the length of the first area and it never switches to the second subprofile and finds the tail/moves to the new area.
here are the 2 xml's from my profile.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3y8u57n47...g%20Beasts.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ookwzma095...easts.xml.path

Any help would be appreciated as this is part of my 1-60 Kalimdor Grinding profile that I will be releasing when it's done. I'm still in testing/learning mode so once again help from a more learned person would be valuable.

Regards, Tiawaz
*======================================*
*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## jumperu

> Okey so I have a pretty basic question, I think. Don't really now how to add behaviours that I download and then add them. 
> I tried to put the files in behaviors folder, but when I tried to display them in LB there's no abilities.
> When I try to do my own I can see the atks that I have set up but not the one's I download.
> And when I download these behaviors' there's always two files, one says abilities at the end of it and the other rotations.
> Should I put the somewhere else or what is going on?


Lazy bot behavior files (combat settings for each class that tells the bot wich spells to use) are only 1 file. Never 2.
You just put the file in the lazybot folder/behavior folder and it appears in the bot under combat settings drop down menu, without even restarting the bot,




> I will try to make a Behavior for a Shadow Priest for a Grinding Profile. It's hard or can i just change name of the spell with MoP spell in a old Behavior?


I will realease in a bit a SP behavior, stay tuned.

----------


## jumperu

OK, another release from me, a Shadow Priest behavior for MOP.
Includes almost all spells that the priest can cast, tons of defensive ones.

Recommended Talents&Glyphs >> Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Almost all spells cast conditions are explained in the behavior, although i had problems when i tested with the pulling spell, in the behavior is set to pull with Vampiric Touch, but for some reason my char only pulled with wand, maybe i need a staff or 1h+offh. So please test it and report back. Enjoy.

Shadow Priest MOP - by jumperu


Also another behavior made by some1else, maybe you like this 1 better >> LINK ([Lazy] Shadow Priest Behavior, Taking requests)

----------


## Tiawaz

> please test it and report back. Enjoy.


I'll help test this once my hunter is finalized. i wouldn't mind having a priest again. haven't played one since level 70 with 3k+healing and 278mp5 was the shit. lol

Regards, Tiawaz
*======================================*
Not sure if what I say is bullshit? 
I put my money where my mouth's at, here's my proof it just works:
*http://www.livestream.com/tiawazsbots*

*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## raakall

I keep getting this errors :




> [18:12:26] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
> [18:12:31] Reset bar to first
> [18:12:32] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
> [18:12:32] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting


Also i don't see where to configure flying mount key , just ground mount.

----------


## jumperu

Delete custom class folder from lazybot folder.
Make sure in your lazybot/behavior folder u got a behavior for your class...see first post
After you choose flying gathering @ engine you go to engine settings and set fly mount keys.

----------


## raakall

> Delete custom class folder from lazybot folder.
> Make sure in your lazybot/behavior folder u got a behavior for your class...see first post
> After you choose flying gathering @ engine you go to engine settings and set fly mount keys.


I dont have any folder called Customclass , i downloaded "(direct download link: here" that , because I'm a Protect Warrior

I downloaded this combat profile , but what do i do with it?

----------


## 800aiM

Hi!
I can't use it. Is all the time saying >> not in game <<

----------


## jumperu

> I dont have any folder called Customclass , i downloaded "(direct download link: here" that , because I'm a Protect Warrior


well, since we have 2 speccs, make the 2nd one fury, and get the fury warr behavior from the first post. after you put it in behavior folder in your lazybot folder, it will become available under combat settings - select behavior





> Hi!
> I can't use it. Is all the time saying >> not in game <<


 Read first post, it says with big letters, only works with wow 32bit mode.

----------


## 800aiM

> Read first post, it says with big letters, only works with wow 32bit mode.


Oh my God! I forget to click to 32bit >_< 

Another question. Is there any Fishing engine?

----------


## raakall

> well, since we have 2 speccs, make the 2nd one fury, and get the fury warr behavior from the first post. after you put it in behavior folder in your lazybot folder, it will become available under combat settings - select behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read first post, it says with big letters, only works with wow 32bit mode.


WoW , I don't have a behaviour folder :O wtf is wrong with my lazybot?
this is everthing i have on the bot folder :

----------


## jumperu

same answer. read first post  :Frown:

----------


## 800aiM

I've used LFishingEngine.zip but It doesn't appears on the engine. Maybe I've put it in a wrong place...  :Frown: 

Edit: I've created a new folder called engine and it works now ^^

----------


## raakall

> same answer. read first post


If you're talking to me ... what do you mean , i've downloaded the bot and everything. but there are no folders

----------


## Romulis2000

Come on mang , balance druid demo lock behaviours prease. (balance druid first so i can start skinning while i get the lock to 90 so it can herb).





> OK, another release from me, a Shadow Priest behavior for MOP.
> Includes almost all spells that the priest can cast, tons of defensive ones.
> 
> Recommended Talents&Glyphs >> Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> Almost all spells cast conditions are explained in the behavior, although i had problems when i tested with the pulling spell, in the behavior is set to pull with Vampiric Touch, but for some reason my char only pulled with wand, maybe i need a staff or 1h+offh. So please test it and report back. Enjoy.
> 
> Shadow Priest MOP - by jumperu
> 
> ...

----------


## Bosken

Okey so I've been looking for a herbing profile for Mop. Can't find any, tried making my own but my char keeps acting weird turning where he shouldn't and such.
Have been looking around but only saw the mining profile, is there a thread with these new profiles or where should I turn?

----------


## jumperu

> *​*Okey so I've been looking for a herbing profile for Mop. Can't find any, tried making my own but my char keeps acting weird turning where he shouldn't and such.
> Have been looking around but only saw the mining profile, is there a thread with these new profiles or where should I turn?


you know that i can use the mining profile, it does not matter what it was made for. you will get lower veins/hour probably if the profile was made by flying near the mountains, but it's better than nothing
also there is a vid in the first post on how to make them, idk what u mean by your char is turning where it shoudnt since you are the one controlling when u make the profile, maybe you can elaborate.




> Come on mang , balance druid demo lock behaviours prease. (balance druid first so i can start skinning while i get the lock to 90 so it can herb).


i don't have those chars.

----------


## raakall

Jumpero thanks for all , I got it to work finally

----------


## jumperu

Did u load a profile?..did u set the keys in general settings-keys same as i wow? do you have .net framework installed?...did u even read the manual?

idk what is wrong with ppl in our days, it's like they are to lazy to even read a few rows before using a bot  :Frown:

----------


## raakall

> Did u load a profile?..did u set the keys in general settings-keys same as i wow? do you have .net framework installed?...did u even read the manual?
> 
> idk what is wrong with ppl in our days, it's like they are to lazy to even read a few rows before using a bot


I did all that , the profile I loaded just takes 10 o 20 seconds to start fighting i edited my last post.

----------


## nachnii

guys this bot works on 64x windows?

----------


## jumperu

yes, just wow has to be in 32bit

----------


## EUROBOT

Hi people, EUROBOT here!

Somebody will remember me from Arutha's old forum. I used to group profiles and behaviours, and also improved some of them, or well, that was my opinion  :Smile: 

I'll return soon to play WOW, I left it seven months ago. First of all, I want to say thank you to all the people that don't let LAZYBOT die. I also will share my profiles and behaviours as soon as I'll do some of them.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Romulis2000

wtb balance druid demo warlock behavior, paying in cheesy poofs!!

----------


## nexcis

> wtb balance druid demo warlock behavior, paying in cheesy poofs!!


I second the motion but for a feral druid... also paying in cheesy poofs.  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

ill see what i can do tomorrow guys, i hope i can find a drood or lock on my friends acc, stay tuned  :Smile:

----------


## djnemesis1

You guys should try to make a behaviour yourself it's not that hard...

----------


## Tiawaz

> wtb balance druid demo warlock behavior, paying in cheesy poofs!!


Currently I have a DESTRO warlock behavior posted to my links page, see my signature. it works off 1 rotation macro. with Felhunter.
I use her for farming herbs/mines so she gets in limited combat but i see no reason why you couldn't grind with it.

keys you will need.
Immolate = anywhere on any bar from 1-6 buttons 1-9
Summon Felhunter = anywhere on any bar from 1-6 buttons 1-9
Macro = Bar 1 key 3

Macro text.
#showtooltip
/castsequence reset=4 Conflagrate, Incinerate, Incinerate, Incinerate, fel flame, incinerate

Talents
Soul Leech
Mortal Coil
Dark Bargain
Unbound Will
Grimoire of Sacrifice

Glyphs
Burning Embers
Conflagrate
Dark Soul
Verdant Spheres
Soulwell
Killrog

Regards, Tiawaz
*======================================*
Not sure if what I say is bullshit? 
I put my money where my mouth's at, here's my proof it just works:
*http://www.livestream.com/tiawazsbots*

*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

I just finished my simple Arcane Mage Behavior.
Macks Arcane Mage 1.2.xml

Some things I noticed, sometimes Lazybot doesnt reconize the ability in the CAST SPELL part, so I changed some to SEND KEY instead. They will be labeled as such for your convenience. 

If your an arcane mage and wanna use it, just look through the abilities and see what BAR and # its assigned to, and change your bar or the key to match your setup.
_-also, my mage is an alchemist, so it uses a flask as well as some new MoP rejuv potions, delete those if you dont have them_

----------


## javisiscar

Hello,

I have a problem with the LB, when my player stops to get an herb, he can´t get the herb, the mouse isn´t move, what I do wrong?.

The bot says:

[10:59:16] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: La cadena de entrada no tiene el formato correcto.
en System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
en System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
en System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
en LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
en LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
en LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
en LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
en LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

P.D: Sorry my english is so bad :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jumperu

> I just finished my simple Arcane Mage Behavior.
> Attachment 10713
> 
> Some things I noticed, sometimes Lazybot doesnt reconize the ability in the CAST SPELL part, so I changed some to SEND KEY instead.
> 
> If your an arcane mage and wanna use it, just look through the abilities and see what BAR and # its assigned to, and change your bar or the key to match your setup.
> _-also, my mage is an alchemist, so it uses a flask as well as some new MoP rejuv potions, delete those if you dont have them_


Added ur link in the first post.




> Hello,
> 
> I have a problem with the LB, when my player stops to get an herb, he can´t get the herb, the mouse isn´t move, what I do wrong?.
> 
> The bot says:
> 
> [10:59:16] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: La cadena de entrada no tiene el formato correcto.
> en System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> en System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> ...


Yes it is.
From what i can tell i think you spelled the name/names of the herbs/mines wrong..check under engine/collect tab and make sure the names there are the same as ingame, with capital letter and all.
Also [email protected] z modifier setting in engine, it should be 0 or 3.. i had no problems with these values.

----------


## jumperu

Finished working on a feral behavior. I only had a lvl 55 drood so please test this and report back any issues. Also tell me if change in bear @20%hp works - then stun in bear and frenzied regen when bear has 60 rage. Also i could not test Maim, skull bash and stampeding roar between mobs, so tell me if those work.

Required talent and glyphs: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu

*DO NOT PUT ANY SPELLS ON BAR 1 IN ANY FORM*
for cat spells use any bar (preferably bar 2) ...any key from 1 to 10 ...not 11 or 12

Later edit: updated again on 03.02.2013 ...it will now properly cast rejuv, and the free healing touch with every predatory swiftness proc...

----------


## zekiel247

Here is my MOP Balance druid behavior, I use it for gathering, It checks if you on Moonkin form then apply dots, use Starfall/Starsurge if on CD, then spam wrath. It also cast heals when low and re buff MOTW. It is recommended to use glyph of Moonbeast so you dont switch forms all the time while healing, also dont put the spells on the moonkin bar as LB dont seem to find them, I have them in bar 6 ( on top of main bar ).
Cheers just my 2 cents!

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

----------


## Krack3n

Sorry for the hijack. I have started a community forum for lazybot since quite a few people have been mentioning a dedicated site. Please come check it out.

http://www.lazybot.freeforums.org

All feed back is welcome.

Thanks

----------


## Nyziff

Hey! Where i need to copy the pet farm files, and grinding files?
How can i start'em?

Thanks : )

----------


## djnemesis1

jumperu I have a question about your 85-87 profile, Where is it supposed to be? cause Unga ingoo it's supposed to be a scenario and I think you can't go there pre 90...

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu I have a question about your 85-87 profile, Where is it supposed to be? cause Unga ingoo it's supposed to be a scenario and I think you can't go there pre 90...


 yes sry, the link i gave was wrong, for some strange reason the place where the profile is, also called unga ingoo, and npc's "unga fish getter" and others like this. i will update the link in the post so the zone can be found easier.

Unga Fish-Getter - NPC - World of Warcraft




> Hey! Where i need to copy the pet farm files, and grinding files?
> How can i start'em?
> 
> Thanks : )


You download them, put them wherever you want, let's say on the desktop. then you open the bot, attach it to wow, choose engine: grinding, then profile settings - load profile..navigate to desktop and load the one you want.




> Here is my MOP Balance druid behavior, I use it for gathering, It checks if you on Moonkin form then apply dots, use Starfall/Starsurge if on CD, then spam wrath. It also cast heals when low and re buff MOTW. It is recommended to use glyph of Moonbeast so you dont switch forms all the time while healing, also dont put the spells on the moonkin bar as LB dont seem to find them, I have them in bar 6 ( on top of main bar ).
> Cheers just my 2 cents!
> 
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


will add this to first post, thanks for sharing.

----------


## niklasmm

Hallo out there!

Is it possible that anyone could make a profile for Protection Paladin? that would really be awesome!:-) Thank you!:-)

----------


## Akrobe

Howdy guys,

Jump, could you post the 87-89 through a different mirror? The link seems broken :/. I posted in the profile creator's thread but I have a feeling you'll be checking in more frequently. Cheers! +rep

----------


## Nyziff

> Howdy guys,
> 
> Jump, could you post the 87-89 through a different mirror? The link seems broken :/. I posted in the profile creator's thread but I have a feeling you'll be checking in more frequently. Cheers! +rep


No, its works good, just downloaded it!
You need on the green " download " icont at the top of right side : )

----------


## jumperu

> Hallo out there!
> 
> Is it possible that anyone could make a profile for Protection Paladin? that would really be awesome!:-) Thank you!:-)


Ofc m8, there you go, just made it, it's fresh  :Smile: . It has almost all paladin spells.

Protection Paladin MOP - by jumperu

Talents and glyphs: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft ( i could not make the second talent work, bot did not recognize the spell name: Fist of justice, if you want to still use it assign it to a key from the behavior, if not choose the 3rd talent on that line - burden of guilt)

Test it and report back any issues. Every spell is explained in the behavior when it should be cast.

----------


## dawawe

Me again  :Big Grin:  having a problem with Holy power tracking similar to Combo point issue from awhile back. Have a prot pally profile with conditions to use WoG with more then 2HP when at less than 65% but under 65% it just tries to spam WoG. ANd another to use Shield of the righteous with 3 HP but also just tries to spam it. Was also having a small problem with buffing Changed BoK to the new spell ID but it still casts it until im oom before moving on,




> Ofc m8, there you go, just made it, it's fresh . It has almost all paladin spells.
> 
> Protection Paladin MOP - by jumperu
> 
> Talents and glyphs: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft ( i could not make the second talent work, bot did not recognize the spell name: Fist of justice, if you want to still use it assign it to a key from the behavior, if not choose the 3rd talent on that line - burden of guilt)
> 
> Test it and report back any issues. Every spell is explained in the behavior when it should be cast.


just saw this after i posted. i will test this out and see if i have the same problem

update: Same problem either doesnt cast or tries to spam cast if i change the condition.

----------


## Krack3n

Just updated RageHunters latest version with the following.

_Change list from original._



> *Removed files under Settings directory to avoid removal of users settings.
> *Added MoP Herbs and Mines to Herb_de.xml and Mine_de.xml
> *Added Manual.pdf to archive.
> *Added Fishing Engine modified to work with this version by romb0t (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates).
> *Added MoP fishing pools to School.xml also fixed format errors in School.xml.
> *Added directories for Flying Profiles, Grinding Profiles, Fishing Profiles, Plugins and Behaviors.
> *Fixed format errors in Langs.xml.
> *Added items to ProtectedList.xml.
> _+Hearthstone_+Fishing Pole+Strong Fishing Pole+Darkwood Fishing Pole+Big Iron Fishing Pole+Mining Pick+Herbalist's Spade+Skinning Knife+Gnomish Army Knife


Here is a link to the post. RageHunters Repack Updated.

Cheers

----------


## XedreX

Hi, 

I have a problem with LB. I dont know if Im alone but when im using it, it's spamming log with this sh*t:

Exception when comparing: MYNICK : ENEMYMOBNICK

but it is about 10x per sec in log, and i can't check my logfile with this+it is really lagging my PC. Can somebody explain it? I'm using grinding engine with my own behaviour.

----------


## jumperu

did you tried in different zones?...with another behavior?....try using a different grind profile, maybe you added to faction a mob that is "evading" or something like that.

----------


## XedreX

yes, i tried different zones. Im going to try make new behavior and reset settings for try fix that. Do you have this error or it's only in my LB?

edit: oh, I reseted configuration, and used my old behavior and There is no error now. So "fail" was on some bugged settings or something like this. Sorry for spamming :/

----------


## Tiawaz

i've seen this error before when i had loaded up my warlock behavior on my paladin.
Since it couldn't check for a pet on the paladin it threw this error till i realized what was not set properly.

I can, without a doubt say that it's a behavior issue. I've found alot of the old behaviors are invalid because they changed the buff id's and such of buffs and other stuff that people were setting the combat engine to identify.

if you'd like you can post the behavior you're using and i'll have a look at it.

Regards, Tiawaz
*======================================*
Not sure if what I say is bullshit? 
I put my money where my mouth's at, here's my proof it just works:
*Tiawaz's Bots - live streaming video powered by Livestream*

*Click Here (LAZYBOT Evo Links. (Current as of 9/30/12))*

*======================================*

----------


## pEcUrA

*Monk dps* Behavior somebody?

----------


## Deminish

I'm a very paranoid and anxious person. For future updates, will we have to wait for the Russian guys to update the bot? I feel insecure

----------


## EUROBOT

> *Monk dps* Behavior somebody?


pEcUrA, I think they have said that actually LB doesn't work with monk.

----------


## pEcUrA

> pEcUrA, I think they have said that actually LB doesn't work with monk.


Ah ok, Thank you mate! :Smile:  Hope they will fix it!

----------


## kafrosGR

Got me some time till I make it work.. But still have a problem. I used the 87-89lvl profile with the shadow priest one. But it only uses Mind Spike and when it comes to use Shadow Word : Death It stops attacking. Any idea?

----------


## opiates

Sorry if this is a repeat question, maybe someone could help me. I'm an oldschool LB user just haven't used it for a while. I know how to load grinding/gathering profiles but when it comes to loading a behavior how exactly do you go about doing that? Maybe I'm just dumb and missing it but on my behavior screen i dont see a spot to load one, just load one thats already been saved.. Any help would be much appreciated and thanks again to the people who are putting the time / effort into making profiles for us!! Thanks guys

----------


## romb0t

@All
I have contacted RageHunter to implement a fix for the detection of hostile mobs  :Wink: 

@Opiates
And read the very fist post of the thread ??? Behaviors are XMl files that should be under <LazyBot>\Behaviors. If nothing is found in this directory then nothing will be displayed in the list.

----------


## jumperu

> Got me some time till I make it work.. But still have a problem. I used the 87-89lvl profile with the shadow priest one. But it only uses Mind Spike and when it comes to use Shadow Word : Death It stops attacking. Any idea?


Please tick "log debug" and post here the part where it does that. 
Also move the SWD spell to another key (bar 1-6 key 1-9) and see if that works.

@romb0t



> @All
> I have contacted RageHunter to implement a fix for the detection of hostile mobs


very good news m8, ty

----------


## lazyang

> @All
> I have contacted RageHunter to implement a fix for the detection of hostile mobs


thanks a lot! =)

@all, that last version from ragehunter with the fixed spelldetection (especially that bar 1 thing) seems more bugged than the vers before for me.
actually i use the vers before, cause he doesn't find some more spells from my pala in that last vers.
am i alone with that problem?

----------


## dawawe

> Me again  having a problem with Holy power tracking similar to Combo point issue from awhile back. Have a prot pally profile with conditions to use WoG with more then 2HP when at less than 65% but under 65% it just tries to spam WoG. ANd another to use Shield of the righteous with 3 HP but also just tries to spam it. Was also having a small problem with buffing Changed BoK to the new spell ID but it still casts it until im oom before moving on,
> 
> 
> 
> just saw this after i posted. i will test this out and see if i have the same problem
> 
> update: Same problem either doesnt cast or tries to spam cast if i change the condition.


still having this problem. got missed cuz of the last post on the page me thinks. if anyone can help i would appreciate it

----------


## lazyang

> still having this problem. got missed cuz of the last post on the page me thinks. if anyone can help i would appreciate it


wog seems fine for me. 
in my cause he finds shield of the right.. in the debugmode but he dosn't use it anymore.
in the vers before it was fine and it's the same behavior.
dawawe for wog i use 3 conditions: health lesser than, player holy power and ticker(!)
could it be, that you forgot the ticker?

----------


## dawawe

> wog seems fine for me. 
> in my cause he finds shield of the right.. in the debugmode but he dosn't use it anymore.
> in the vers before it was fine and it's the same behavior.
> dawawe for wog i use 3 conditions: health lesser than, player holy power and ticker(!)
> could it be, that you forgot the ticker?


Im currently using Jumperu's profile. i never get low enough to use WoG with seal of insight on but i changed his SotR conditions i removed the HP one because it didnt work and added 2 conditions for Judgement is not ready and Crusader Strike is not ready and seems to be hit and miss. If the bot used HotR instead of CS it wont use shield but its fine cuz it just pools the HP if i do get low enough for WoG

----------


## lazyang

hmm..kay XD
i don't know jumperu's profile.
but which bot do you use that you haven't a prob with the health? espec atm while he doesn't detects the mobs? i tryed to blacklist all nodes with a lot of mobs around but sometimes they move :/
and some of them heal each other.
uploded my beh:
DOWNLOAD NOW!
just made for farming

(but for me it works only fine with the last vers, started, saw that sotr don't works and patched my lb back to vers 2)
tryed to implemate foj(stun) but he didn't found the spell

----------


## jumperu

> Im currently using Jumperu's profile. i never get low enough to use WoG with seal of insight on but i changed his SotR conditions i removed the HP one because it didnt work and added 2 conditions for Judgement is not ready and Crusader Strike is not ready and seems to be hit and miss. If the bot used HotR instead of CS it wont use shield but its fine cuz it just pools the HP if i do get low enough for WoG


When i tested the behavior it casted both CS and HotR, also SotrR. And he did use WoG for healing, if you don't need much heal u can change WoG to be a damage spell - from talents or glyph, can't remember.




> hmm..kay XD
> i don't know jumperu's profile.
> but which bot do you use that you haven't a prob with the health? espec atm while he doesn't detects the mobs? i tryed to blacklist all nodes with a lot of mobs around but sometimes they move :/
> and some of them heal each other.
> uploded my beh:
> DOWNLOAD NOW!
> 
> (but for me it works only fine with the last vers, as i wrote)
> tryed to implemate foj(stun) but he didn't found the spell


My behavior is linked in the first post. Also as i said when i explained what the behavior does, the bot did not recognize FOJ, so it's from the bot  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

yes jumperu, found it. will test it too, saw that you don't use the ticker.

----------


## kafrosGR

> Please tick "log debug" and post here the part where it does that. 
> Also move the SWD spell to another key (bar 1-6 key 1-9) and see if that works.


some how made it work. it spams only mind blast (which has 8 sec cd) and Vampiric touch. I removed vampiric touch now some times it only spams mind blast again. Will try to rearrange all the spells from the start.. 

my main problem is: I have two clients. one for the bot without addons. and one with bartender and others. But to make bot work I had to put random skills on random places. And now It also ruined my skills in general. (as long as it is saved serverside and not client side)

Is there an addon to save skill positions?

----------


## jumperu

:Smile: ) ye copy ur wow folder :P (or just the wtf folder....twice..1 with settings for bot 1 for main, and you switch between them)

----------


## kafrosGR

> ) ye copy ur wow folder :P (or just the wtf folder....twice..1 with settings for bot 1 for main, and you switch between them)


Well as I said, Sadly its not like that. (As it had to be like in the past). Skills are not saved on the client

----------


## jumperu

Ye forgot that, my bad. Build up 50k gold and buy a SOR account : :Smile:  so you don't bot on ur main

----------


## nachnii

i got one problem when botting. 

sometimes 

[2:53:03] We approached the node
[2:53:03] Exception when comparing: username : Longying Ranger
[2:53:03] Exception when comparing: username : Raging Flurry Stalker Right
[2:53:03] Exception when comparing: usernamei : Raging Flurry Stalker Left
[2:53:03] Exception when comparing: usernamei : Osul Marauder

after this character stops and not doin anything, however he stands near node, but do not interacting with node. 


and + there is no Raging Flurry Stalker around. i am botting in different region. 

can some1 help me with this?

----------


## jumperu

it's not stopping because of those messages, we all get those, must be some new addition to the log cause we didn't saw those before.
tick log debug and post what is happening when ur char stands near the node.

----------


## kafrosGR

> Ye forgot that, my bad. Build up 50k gold and buy a SOR account : so you don't bot on ur main


well that requires to buy MOP expansion also.. So it seems there isn't another way to work it right? :X 

If you know sor which offers mop let me know :P

----------


## Deminish

> Finished working on a feral behavior. I only had a lvl 55 drood so please test this and report back any issues. Also tell me if change in bear @20%hp works - then stun in bear and frenzied regen when bear has 60 rage. Also i could not test Maim, skull bash and stampeding roar between mobs, so tell me if those work.
> 
> Required talent and glyphs: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu
> 
> 
> 
> I removed all the spells from my bars, and left only those in cat form, and above the 3 healing spells plus some bear abilities. So the bot did not work except with cat form bar 1 and any form bar 4..


Thanks for the file, but it's horrible. I ended up using pre-mop behavior. Thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

As requested i made another paladin behavior, retribution specc this time. I made 2 behaviors, 1 normal and 1 for deep aoe (i'm sorry i can't remember who requested this, but here you go)

Recomended talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft (*note: for the deep aoe behavior change Glyph of Templar's Verdict - Item - World of Warcraft with Glyph of Mass Exorcism - Spell - World of Warcraft )

It seems the bot does NOT detect holy power or how many mobs are attacking, so i set it to spam HotR and Divine Storm, and judgement(if it has not judged the target already)+exorcism every cd. Flash heal if you have mana. It will sometimes bug if under 50% hp will try to cast WoG, most of the times i had holy power but not always. I tested in Deepholm at the fast spawning lvl 85 troggs, in full green mop gear (spent 600g on this omg!  :Smile:  ), seemed pretty fine.

Retribution Paladin MOP - by jumperu
Retribution (aoe) Paladin MOP - by jumperu

----------


## jumperu

> well that requires to buy MOP expansion also.. So it seems there isn't another way to work it right? :X 
> 
> If you know sor which offers mop let me know :P


Ye but you can still bot in the old zones, for example on my realm is more profitable to bot medium,thick,rugged leather, these go above 100g/st (sold with 300 too, and alot of them)
You can buy mop for gold also, but it's something like 80-100k, i don't think it's worth it.




> Thanks for the file, but it's horrible. I ended up using pre-mop behavior. Thanks anyway


@deminish
That is not a very constructive post. Can u explain why it's "horrible"? I make the behavior to be tested, bot has bugs also, it can't work 100% as it should. Make an effort and tell me what does not work.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Another thing about the Bot, the more 'Rules' it has, the more trouble it has running on its own.

What I mean by that is, sometimes it doesn't recognize certain abilities, so if you have RULE:XxxxXXx Cast: YYYYY it doesn't know the spell.

The EASIEST way around this, is to 'SEND KEY' instead. If you run into ANY trouble with your behavior, just assign the specific Key, and it works like a charm.

----------


## lazyang

> some how made it work. it spams only mind blast (which has 8 sec cd) and Vampiric touch. I removed vampiric touch now some times it only spams mind blast again. Will try to rearrange all the spells from the start.. 
> 
> my main problem is: I have two clients. one for the bot without addons. and one with bartender and others. But to make bot work I had to put random skills on random places. And now It also ruined my skills in general. (as long as it is saved serverside and not client side)
> 
> Is there an addon to save skill positions?


you could use you second specc to bot

----------


## Hashbash

Still hoping someone would share their warlock behavior that could keep up with mobs in dread wastes.

----------


## jumperu

> Another thing about the Bot, the more 'Rules' it has, the more trouble it has running on its own.
> 
> What I mean by that is, sometimes it doesn't recognize certain abilities, so if you have RULE:XxxxXXx Cast: YYYYY it doesn't know the spell.
> 
> The EASIEST way around this, is to 'SEND KEY' instead. If you run into ANY trouble with your behavior, just assign the specific Key, and it works like a charm.


True, it will work very good if you assign a key, but i made the behaviors in the hope of future updates for the bot, so it would work as good as it once did.
But in the mean time, if a spell does not work, just make the bot press a certain key instead of looking for the spell name.




> Still hoping someone would share their warlock behavior that could keep up with mobs in dread wastes.


It's on my list, i'll start working on it.
One thing though, when some1 asks for a behavior, please post a quick rotation of the spells it should use, i have played all classes, but since the bot took over i "forgot" how to play most of them plus i did not have much time for it...never liked raiding  :Smile: 


@all
ps: when you send a pm, make sure u have room in your inbox to receive a reply

----------


## EUROBOT

Please don't complain about people who offers free behaviours or profiles. All of us could make our own behaviours or profiles, so when we try to use some of them, we could report bugs or describe our experience using it, as it could result into an improvement, but complaining will result into no behaviours and profiles shared to the community.
@all who share files: Thank you. I'll rep you as soon as I've rep to give you  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

Weird but my lb didnt use To town route today when got full bags, though the 'to town on full bags' option was checked and the bot did went to town before (yesterday, etc). Annoying that i dont even see any message in debug log except 'full bags, stop botting' or smth :\

----------


## Grevel

So I was flying a route for the Mysterious Camel Figurine and got DC'd. When I got back in I could no longer get LB to attach. I tried restarting both WoW and LB. It seems after that DC it isn't working. Nothing has been changed, it was working 1 minute and the next it wasn't, very strange.

EDIT: After 5 tries or so it eventually attached when I was back in Pandaria.

----------


## Ejuice

i do have a problem whit getting this to work on my hunter, iam using the profile from the first post, but all it does i walking around in like 10-15 yard area, and it target stuff but dont attack and when it do attack it dont send pet in to charge. that comes when the mob is about to attack me coze of agro. when and if it kills it loot and then just going around on it self.

have tryed whit the profile from here whit ingaa...... tryed making a new one, mod the profile.to use keys instead of spells, and only cobra shot and sometimes arcane is used :/

so more or less iam hopeless in this one, normaly i dont have problems whit making grinding or gather profiles, but behavior its not me :/

----------


## jumperu

> Weird but my lb didnt use To town route today when got full bags, though the 'to town on full bags' option was checked and the bot did went to town before (yesterday, etc). Annoying that i dont even see any message in debug log except 'full bags, stop botting' or smth :\


If you are in flying engine, go to engine settings and see if "stop on full bags" is ticked.




> i do have a problem whit getting this to work on my hunter, iam using the profile from the first post, but all it does i walking around in like 10-15 yard area, and it target stuff but dont attack and when it do attack it dont send pet in to charge. that comes when the mob is about to attack me coze of agro. when and if it kills it loot and then just going around on it self.
> 
> have tryed whit the profile from here whit ingaa...... tryed making a new one, mod the profile.to use keys instead of spells, and only cobra shot and sometimes arcane is used :/
> 
> so more or less iam hopeless in this one, normaly i dont have problems whit making grinding or gather profiles, but behavior its not me :/


I did not understood much of what you said, but it seems you have a problem with ur pulling spell.
First go to wow, reset the keybinds to default then set the 3 keys again as they are in lazybot - general settings - keys.
After that make sure "Serpent sting" is on ur bars, bar 1-6 keys 1-9. - cause that's the pull spell in the behavior i made.
If you do a grinding profile urself, make sure you add all the mobs you want the bot to atack to the subprofile tab at the factions.

----------


## th3m3nt4l

> First go to wow, reset the keybinds to default then set the 3 keys again as they are in lazybot - general settings - keys.
> After that make sure "Serpent sting" is on ur bars, bar 1-6 keys 1-9. - cause that's the pull spell in the behavior i made.
> If you do a grinding profile urself, make sure you add all the mobs you want the bot to atack to the subprofile tab at the factions.


I'm looking to pick up LB for rep item farming in Dread Waists on my Blood DK- I sit possible to edit the keys used for the bot? I use macro's for all my spells to save room on bars, and the UI being used doesn't have options for more than 3 main bars.

----------


## EUROBOT

> I'm looking to pick up LB for rep item farming in Dread Waists on my Blood DK- I sit possible to edit the keys used for the bot? I use macro's for all my spells to save room on bars, and the UI being used doesn't have options for more than 3 main bars.


Simply edit the behavior, and then attach the macro instead of the spell, simply using the key binding option.

----------


## Ejuice

> If you are in flying engine, go to engine settings and see if "stop on full bags" is ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understood much of what you said, but it seems you have a problem with ur pulling spell.
> First go to wow, reset the keybinds to default then set the 3 keys again as they are in lazybot - general settings - keys.
> After that make sure "Serpent sting" is on ur bars, bar 1-6 keys 1-9. - cause that's the pull spell in the behavior i made.
> If you do a grinding profile urself, make sure you add all the mobs you want the bot to atack to the subprofile tab at the factions.



well in short, no matter hwo i set behavior, it only makes a few kills, and walk around in the same "spot" from the middle to outer ring. not all the time it pick up a mob if it is in range :/

----------


## nagymajom

My boter account today got banned. I used for minning elementium/obsidium, but few times only a week.

----------


## EUROBOT

Hi, folks, EUROBOT here,

I want to share with the community all the files (about 1110) I have including behaviors, profiles, engines and plugins. I've been using Lazybot during a year. I stopped playing WOW on February 2012, and I'm going to begin playing again in a few days. Because of I were playing old Lazybot, I've profiles and behaviours for each version. As well as I've a LB EVO V1.5.2 on my computer with PROFILE CONVERTER inside it, claim if you need some file to be converted using PM and posting here or in the thread I've opened for it, and I'll send you as soon as possible.

DOWNLOAD
EUROBOT FULL HISTORIC LAZYBOT COMPENDIUM DOWNLOAD
THREAD
EUROBOT FULL HISTORIC LAZYBOT COMPENDIUM THREAD (Eurobot full historic lazybot compendium)

Tested behaviours and profiles include a + before the name if they worked fine for me, - instead.

There also a few pool fishing profiles I did when Arutha's launched that engine. Some of them were converted from Honnorbuddy and doesn't work very well.

Also Diggy engine is included. I don't know if it already works with RageHunter LB or it doesn't.

Please feel free to comment about the profiles and behaviors, so I can use your feedback to improve the PACK for the community.



Please +REP if you like it. This way I could rep those who make LB still working.

Sorry for my bad english.

----------


## Ejuice

> If you are in flying engine, go to engine settings and see if "stop on full bags" is ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understood much of what you said, but it seems you have a problem with ur pulling spell.
> First go to wow, reset the keybinds to default then set the 3 keys again as they are in lazybot - general settings - keys.
> After that make sure "Serpent sting" is on ur bars, bar 1-6 keys 1-9. - cause that's the pull spell in the behavior i made.
> If you do a grinding profile urself, make sure you add all the mobs you want the bot to atack to the subprofile tab at the factions.



well in short, no matter how i set behavior, it only makes a few kills, and walk around in the same "spot" from the middle to outer ring. not all the time it pick up a mob if it is in range :/

----------


## Wiccan

Here's a behavior i messed with for a couple days trying to get it to work properly and well.... it does plz enjoy  :Smile: Protection Paladin MOP - by Wiccan.xml

----------


## klorelr

Hi.often bot ignores mobs that are added to the farm list, even if they attack char, bot continues to ignore them and continue
run on route.How solve the problem? Does option autoattacks goals that beat you?
P.s sry for my eng)

----------


## Wiccan

> Hi.often bot ignores mobs that are added to the farm list, even if they attack char, bot continues to ignore them and continue
> run on route.How solve the problem? Does option autoattacks goals that beat you?
> P.s sry for my eng)


does that if you are running any addons at the same time

----------


## klorelr

no. i havent addons

----------


## Evilwookie

How do I get LB to detect the behaviors I downloaded? There is no load behavior button in the behavior UI. I'm reallllly confused as how to get LB to find the behaviors.

----------


## jumperu

you put them in behaviors folder in the lazybot folder, then combat settings and choose from the drop-down menu

----------


## Evilwookie

There is no default behaviors folder I had to make one my self and still it didn't detect my behavior.

----------


## jumperu

Did you named it Behaviors?

----------


## klorelr

yes,its the same mobs.

----------


## klorelr

oh i didnt named it in Behaviors,how i can do it?

----------


## klorelr

i just add it on profile

----------


## jumperu

> oh i didnt named it in Behaviors,how i can do it?



Dude, my answer above was for *Evilwookie* Plus you are not making any sense. And you know you can edit a post you just made?
I'm sorry idk the answer to your problem, only thing i can think of is addons, or the pulling spells is wrong (like you pull with heroic throw but the target is to far so it ignores it) for example. Be carefull how you setup the behavior - combat distance, it counts alot.
*Try to see if you load another grinding profile if the same thing happens.
*

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Working on Frost Mage Behavior and Demon Lock Behavior currently.

Anyone have any Grinding spots they wanna share? I read someone mentioned dreadwastes?

----------


## Aceben

How do I get mail working? Don't seem to get it to work on my own. Made some nice farming profiles and some tricks to get some rare stuff fast with lazybot that I might share if I get mail functionality.

----------


## EUROBOT

> How do I get mail working? Don't seem to get it to work on my own. Made some nice farming profiles and some tricks to get some rare stuff fast with lazybot that I might share if I get mail functionality.


I think you must first share, then ask for help. If you only help the community after they help you, I think no one should want help you.

But it's my opinion. Good Luck!

----------


## Aceben

Well then I will live without mail functionality. And btw your post is nonsense, this is the support thread....

----------


## jumperu

Current version of LB does not have working mail function sadly.

----------


## Aceben

Thanks for help! Wetlands coordinates 67:47 for Tiny Crimson whelpling farming.Insta spawn aoeing.

----------


## Deminish

> @deminish
> That is not a very constructive post. Can u explain why it's "horrible"? I make the behavior to be tested, bot has bugs also, it can't work 100% as it should. Make an effort and tell me what does not work.


Yeah sorry, I actually removed couple of spells and it's working smoothly! thank you <3

I removed, maim, berserk, and some other ones.. i cant call off the top of my head. But i think the bot continued to cast maim without combo bots and does not other attacks.. but once i removed it alone with berserk (which the bot kept trying to cast even though it was on CD)

----------


## gav

hi i have a problem with skinning ....my bot wait to loot the mobs and after looting it being to skin mob but it dont wait till skining procces will be complete and so it dont loot leathers...what shoul i to to my bot wait for skinn the mob well?

pst: sry for bad english

----------


## jumperu

> Yeah sorry, I actually removed couple of spells and it's working smoothly! thank you <3
> 
> I removed, maim, berserk, and some other ones.. i cant call off the top of my head. But i think the bot continued to cast maim without combo bots and does not other attacks.. but once i removed it alone with berserk (which the bot kept trying to cast even though it was on CD)


If u have read the post: 


> Finished working on a feral behavior. I only had a lvl 55 drood so please test this and report back any issues. Also tell me if change in bear @20%hp works - then stun in bear and frenzied regen when bear has 60 rage. Also i could not test Maim, skull bash and stampeding roar between mobs, so tell me if those work.


But ok, i understand, i'll see if i can make those spells work, altough as i saw when i made the pala behavior, it seems bot will not detect combo points, holy power..etc
As for berserk, i will add a ticker to be cast when it's ready. Any other spell not working properly?





> hi i have a problem with skinning ....my bot wait to loot the mobs and after looting it being to skin mob but it dont wait till skining procces will be complete and so it dont loot leathers...what shoul i to to my bot wait for skinn the mob well?
> 
> pst: sry for bad english


Go to engine settings and tick wait for loot and in the game options make sure autoloot is on. Also go to general settings and increase the Latency in general tab..make it 100-300, see how it works.

----------


## raakall

Any update to the 5.0.5b i can still use Lb but just wanted to know.

----------


## miawil

having problem with mining it gets to the node and then just turns left and right... doesnt actually mine anything i have set all the correct key bindings but just doesnt seem to budge... any help plz..

----------


## jumperu

> having problem with mining it gets to the node and then just turns left and right... doesnt actually mine anything i have set all the correct key bindings but just doesnt seem to budge... any help plz..


In engine settings, set "z modifier" to 0 or 3, and make sure in wow interface settings auto dismount is ticked.




> Any update to the 5.0.5b i can still use Lb but just wanted to know.


Be patient, wow just updated like 1 hour ago, we will have to wait for RageHunter to release new version.

Actulally he was to fast for me, he already updated and improved the version. I updated the link in the first post too.

*http://lazy.ucoz.ru/forum/2-2-1 (direct download link: here or here )


**Lazy Evolution for game version 5.0.5 16057 . 
Updated on 10/11/2012 
+ add. revised translation 
+ automatic update Update on 10/10/2012 
+ Fixed a problem with the definition of the reaction mobs on the players (using information from FactionTemplate.dbc from version 5.0.5) 
+ Fixed problem c quantification mobs point and for pharma mobs 
+ ext. fix the problem after authorization Disc 
+ change in the engine battle soul shard hot coal 
+ added not a lot of profiles in the file directory (check)*

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Just made a Frost Mage behavior. Standard Behavior, should work for everyone. Frost Bomb is set to SEND KEY bar1 button4 (its also labeled as SEND KEY in the behavior), but everything else is universal. 

Enjoy
Macks Frost Mage.xml



A quick question, is there anyway to set the buff detection to detect buff Stacks? like 5x Maelstorm? or 3xShadowOrbs?

----------


## EUROBOT

> In engine settings, set "z modifier" to 0 or 3, and make sure in wow interface settings auto dismount is ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, wow just updated like 1 hour ago, we will have to wait for RageHunter to release new version.
> 
> Actulally he was to fast for me, he already updated and improved the version. I updated the link in the first post too.
> 
> *http://lazy.ucoz.ru/forum/2-2-1 (direct download link: here or here )
> ...


There's a line that must be added to the Mine_es.xml, perhaps it also is missing on the rest of language files:

<Mine>Depósito de kyparita rico</Mine>

Herb_es.xml is ok.

----------


## EUROBOT

*Edited*

I've detected an error on new release, but really it was my error.

----------


## Huntedz

I'm having a problem with any behavior i use or make where it only wants to use 1 skill the whole time. Usually the first one it can cast. No idea whats going to or how to fix it came here to see if some one could help this nub.

----------


## zambeaux

Hi guys, starting to use this bot yesterday, no problem, until after a while, it would no longer Loot and just stood there.

Here is the log : 

[13:32:46] Looting: Unga Fish-Getter
[13:32:46] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Le format de la chaîne d'entrée est incorrect.
à System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
à System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
à System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
à LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
à LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
à LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.Activity.LootAndSkin.DoWork(PUnit unit)
à LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.States.StateLoot.DoWork()
à LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[13:32:49] Bot stopped

any idea whats going on ?

I can bot without looting, but respawn then takes longer and i miss the loot  :Smile: 

thanks for your help !

UPDATE : still doesn't work and get this error when more than 2 mobs are killed, seems it can target back the dead target, although key settings are correct.

I just disabled looting for now...

----------


## jumperu

> I'm having a problem with any behavior i use or make where it only wants to use 1 skill the whole time. Usually the first one it can cast. No idea whats going to or how to fix it came here to see if some one could help this nub.


Do you have any addons?
Did you reset the keybinds and then make them again?
Are you sure the behavior is good, i mean if you set let's say spell condition for crusader strike is cast if player mana is above 10%...then it will always cast that spell, cause it will always have more than 10% mana...just an example. Also know that in the behavior, spells are prioritized from up to down, if crusader strike is the first then it will cast that if it meets the condition. If you put, for example hammer of righteous to cast when mob has less than 20% hp, but it is under crusader strike and player has more than 10% mana, it will still cast crusader strike. I hope you understood. 
If you solve your problem, post here what was the cause so we can help others...

----------


## Endeavor

11:34:58] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[11:35:02] We approached the node
[11:35:02] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[11:35:06] We approached the node
[11:35:06] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[11:35:10] We approached the node
[11:35:10] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[11:35:16] We approached the node
[11:35:16] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[11:35:20] We approached the node
[11:35:20] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

i have that problem when mining the bot flyes up the node and then starts spamming this error ... have the z modifier on 3

----------


## jumperu

Another update from ragehunter

Lazy Evolution for game version 5.0.5 16057 . 
Updated on 10/11/2012 
+ add. revised translation 
+ automatic update

----------


## romb0t

@Endeavor
It seems that the function added by Rage Hunter to detect hostiles around a node has a bug... I think Rage Hunter will look at that.

Do you know which mobs were around when you try to gather the node ?

----------


## jumperu

> @Endeavor
> It seems that the function added by Rage Hunter to detect hostiles around a node has a bug... I think Rage Hunter will look at that.
> 
> Do you know which mobs were around when you try to gather the node ?


yea, maybe for specific mobs or zones. i currently bot in uldum and it works perfectly for the last hour.



```
[17:46:10] Found possible node: Whiptail : 17371254575977346135
[17:46:12] We approached the node
[17:46:12] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[17:46:12] Descending
[17:46:30] Found possible node: Whiptail : 17371254575977345812
[17:46:34] We approached the node
[17:46:34] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[17:46:34] Descending
[17:46:41] Found possible node: Whiptail : 17371254575977345864
[17:46:44] Running on the ground, lets jump
[17:46:49] We approached the node
[17:46:49] CheckMobs: units at node = 1
[17:46:49] Descending
[17:46:57] Started combat engine
[17:46:57] Got into combat with: Riverbed Crocolisk
```

----------


## Endeavor

any mobs im farming nodes in vale of eternal blossoms, so they are shao-tien whatever as an example, also my behabiour profile Retribution Paladin MOP - by jumperu, casts the first buff, and then goes to action bar 5 and does nothing .... :S thanks por the instant answer  :Big Grin:  !!!!

----------


## jumperu

> any mobs im farming nodes in vale of eternal blossoms, so they are shao-tien whatever as an example, also my behabiour profile Retribution Paladin MOP - by jumperu, casts the first buff, and then goes to action bar 5 and does nothing .... :S thanks por the instant answer  !!!!


Is that in combat mode?...Do you have any addons? tick log debug when in combat and post here what is says.

----------


## Endeavor

[12:00:13] State changed: Gathering
[12:00:13] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [1329,939, 1914,083, 346,0648]
[12:00:13] We approached the node
[12:00:13] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

with debugger, shao-tien dominator near the node, vale of eternal blossoms, cant get the combat debugg cause it doesnt dismount to get the node ....

----------


## jumperu

> [12:00:13] State changed: Gathering
> [12:00:13] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [1329,939, 1914,083, 346,0648]
> [12:00:13] We approached the node
> [12:00:13] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
> Nombre del parámetro: index
> en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
> en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
> en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
> en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
> ...


Try the last version of the bot, it just updated like a few minutes ago.
Also make sure @wow in esc-interface auto-dismount is ticked.
and in bot @engine settings z modifier is 0-3

----------


## Endeavor

KK  :Big Grin:  thanks for the answer  :Big Grin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! gonna try again

----------


## Endeavor

dowloaded the last version, wen to dread wastes no problems at all .... working good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endeavor

ok, 

[12:44:26] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [1447,922, 1775,293, 304,4708]
[12:44:27] We approached the node
[12:44:27] [Engine] Exception System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: El índice estaba fuera del intervalo. Debe ser un valor no negativo e inferior al tamaño de la colección.
Nombre del parámetro: index
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException(ExceptionArgument argument, ExceptionResource resource)
en System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentOutOfRangeException()
en System.Collections.Generic.List`1.get_Item(Int32 index)
en LazyLib.Manager.Wow.FactionTemplate.IsHostileToPlayers(UInt32 id)
en LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_IsHostile()
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.<>c__DisplayClass2.<CheckMobs>b__0(PUnit unit)
en System.Linq.Enumerable.WhereListIterator`1.MoveNext()
en System.Linq.Enumerable.Count[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.CheckMobs(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
en LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
en LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[12:44:28] Bot stopped

the exact problem but only shao-tien mobs, ruins of guo-lai and guo-lai halls , so i suppose its a problem with them ,

----------


## jumperu

If it's the same mob, same spot, could probably be a bugged "evade" one. If not, maybe they are untargetable from some distance or something. maybe u can set max units at node 0, misses some nodes but ends up with the same nodes/h cause no time is waisted on combat.

----------


## Endeavor

got the fight debugg, with your behabour it cast the fists spell and then stuck at bar 5,

[12:48:28] State changed: Combat
[12:48:28] SendKey: CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 4
[12:48:29] Started combat engine
[12:48:29] Got into combat with: Vengeful Gurthani Spirit
[12:48:29] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[12:48:29] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:32] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:34] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:37] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:39] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:41] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:44] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:46] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:48] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0
[12:48:51] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 5 Key: 0

----------


## jumperu

Simply go to combat settings in the combat tab and remove the HOJ spell. Maybe you have another thing binded to key 5 - 0, but most likely bot does not detect that HOJ was used and it's on cd.

----------


## dajnos

Hi, I have problem with opening the bot. Downloaded it from the link you posted earlier jumperu unpacked and got this error message after like 1 minute. I tried dled it with 3 browsers but its not working.

Message: Time for operation ended.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: w System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
w System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
w System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
w System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
w System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
w System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
w System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
w System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
w System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
w System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
w System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
w LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
w LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 



Any idea what`s going on ? Tried to start it as admin but not working either =\ older version is working properly

----------


## jumperu

Idk for sure, but it seems that you don't have the latest .net version

----------


## niklasmm

Cant download boomkin behavior... it says its down..

----------


## dajnos

> Idk for sure, but it seems that you don't have the latest .net version



Updated .NET to version 4.5 (seems latest) but it didn`t help  :Frown:  Any other ideas ? Could work or older version but, older version is gathering me herbs where mobs are close enough to agrro.

----------


## jumperu

> Updated .NET to version 4.5 (seems latest) but it didn`t help  Any other ideas ? Could work or older version but, older version is gathering me herbs where mobs are close enough to agrro.


Are you sure you got the last version?...the one with the update?...is there an update.exe file in ur lb foldeR?




> Cant download boomkin behavior... it says its down..


Just checked, it's working fine

----------


## dajnos

> Are you sure you got the last version?...the one with the update?...is there an update.exe file in ur lb foldeR?


Yes, I am sure. There is an update.exe file. Friend sending me his copy of new version, since its working for him. Maybe my browsers are mad on me or something.

Checked the working new version from friend, still same error  :Frown:  Any more ideas ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tochybaja

Thanks! new version of Lazy Bot is so awesome ! now working faster ! good job!

----------


## flexgd

Hi, I have a general question about botting i hope its ok to post here.
If i bot on one account, but also play on my main account on the same IP, do I also risk my main account getting banned?

----------


## jumperu

well, it's a matter of luck abit..i've been doing it for 2 years now and my main is safe but i had alot of other botting acc banned. but i use 2 wow folders, that means 2 wow.exe ...1 with many bots attached to it and 1 clean for my main.

----------


## Deminish

Thanks for including the new profiles, I needed some cuz i barely have time to make them. 
But just saying, being an OCD person, I wanted to commit suicide looking through that Russian website.. i really wanted to die for a moment lol

----------


## apollo127

I'm trying to use lazybot to Mine ore on my 86 paladin, and also preferably level him to 90 so I can gather with a flying mount. the main issue im having is finding profiles. I found a profile for amberbog in the jade forest, and i cant really get the profile to run correctly, i think its my behavior though. I am running a Ret paladin, with the ret paladin behavior you have linked on the first page. The issues im having is he isnt targeting any mobs, and walks a few steps, waits, walks a few more and never attacks. If I click something with my mouse and target a mob he will judement and then only auto attack and stun until the mob is dead. which takes a good 30 seconds to kill with just auto attack, is there something I have wrong inside the behavior area or could this be a issue with the profile? Im assuming its not targeting mobs bc the profile is wrong, but in my behavior it says crusadeer strike spam, hammer at 20%, exorcism on instant proc, but it isnt doing any of those spells . Thanks!

----------


## lazyang

am i the only one that can't multibotting with rage's new version?
i can always see only one char in the add-window  :Frown: ((((((((((((

----------


## Lawaffles

help even with graph.dll and changing the mount key i cant ****ing get this bot to work pls help
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## lazyang

lawa, what happens? i had some probs too.

i always had an error when i tryed to open the mainsettings.
was a strange fix. copied an old vers over the new updated, then
copied the whole botfolder at another place( just to save the old vers.)
and updated again und then it worked.

----------


## hateyou

> Hi, I have problem with opening the bot. Downloaded it from the link you posted earlier jumperu unpacked and got this error message after like 1 minute. I tried dled it with 3 browsers but its not working.
> 
> Message: Time for operation ended.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: w System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> w System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> w System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> w System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
> ...



because new update connect with ip 149.154.68.166 port 21 if u have firewall and block that, u get that bug windows


jumperu why new update need connect ftp ip?

----------


## Krack3n

New auto update feature by RageHunter

----------


## nachnii

this is log
7:16:44] We approached the node
[7:16:45] Descending
[7:16:47] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 8
[7:16:48] Going to do harvest now
[7:16:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:16:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:16:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:16:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:16:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[7:16:53] State changed: Mounting
[7:16:54] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 8
[7:16:56] State changed: Navigating
[7:17:07] Found possible node: Ghost Iron Deposit : 17659513122819923185
[7:17:07] State changed: Gathering
[7:17:07] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [2582,578, 3319,611, 428,05]
[7:17:09] We approached the node
[7:17:09] Exception when comparing:ri :username Raging Flurry Stalker Left
[
[7:17:10] Descending
[7:17:11] Bot stopped
[7:17:11] Not ingame


can some1 helpme with this?

----------


## jumperu

> I'm trying to use lazybot to Mine ore on my 86 paladin, and also preferably level him to 90 so I can gather with a flying mount. the main issue im having is finding profiles. I found a profile for amberbog in the jade forest, and i cant really get the profile to run correctly, i think its my behavior though. I am running a Ret paladin, with the ret paladin behavior you have linked on the first page. The issues im having is he isnt targeting any mobs, and walks a few steps, waits, walks a few more and never attacks. If I click something with my mouse and target a mob he will judement and then only auto attack and stun until the mob is dead. which takes a good 30 seconds to kill with just auto attack, is there something I have wrong inside the behavior area or could this be a issue with the profile? Im assuming its not targeting mobs bc the profile is wrong, but in my behavior it says crusadeer strike spam, hammer at 20%, exorcism on instant proc, but it isnt doing any of those spells . Thanks!


It's because you are using flying engine without a flying mount  :Smile: ...grind untill ur 90 or gather in uldum, it's deserted atm and you still have around 1week to exchange blackfallow ink for all those inferrior one and sell after, blizz will change so you will only use new inks from now on.

@Lawaffles



> "help even with graph.dll and changing the mount key i cant ****ing get this bot to work pls help"


Did u set both keys for fly mount?...new version has @engine settings 2 fly mount keys, idk why but put 2 fly mounts on ur bars and set the keys there.

@hateyou



> jumperu why new update need connect ftp ip?


Because ragehunter added a new autoupdate feature. so from now on all updates will be made automatically.

----------


## jumperu

> am i the only one that can't multibotting with rage's new version?
> i can always see only one char in the add-window ((((((((((((


I am currently using it on 2 chars. After you attach it to the first one, it won't appear anymore. So open wow1...open lb...attach....open wow2...open lb...attach....it works don't worry  :Smile: 

@nachnii



> can some1 helpme with this?


Idk a solution for you m8, i will try to post it on the russian forum, aybe ragehunter will have a fix.
Btw edit ur above posting and remove your char name, you never know when blizz is watching. :P

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Hey im trying to do some herbing in Swamp of Sorrows and I have a problem, it just decends until it gets to the canopy of the treeline, then says it had a problem and goes back up.

here its is:
3:07:30 AM] Found possible node: Golden Sansam : 17659372557129765755
[3:07:30 AM] State changed: Gathering
[3:07:30 AM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [-9943.41, -4049.36, 21.8004]
[3:07:33 AM] We approached the node
[3:07:33 AM] CheckMobs: units at node = 1
[3:07:33 AM] Descending
[3:07:35 AM] Could not get to the node
[3:07:35 AM] State changed: Navigating
[3:07:42 AM] Found possible node: Golden Sansam : 17659372557129765710
[3:07:42 AM] State changed: Gathering
[3:07:42 AM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [-10064.1, -4171.47, 22.1461]
[3:07:44 AM] We approached the node
[3:07:44 AM] CheckMobs: units at node = 1
[3:07:44 AM] Descending
[3:07:46 AM] Could not get to the node
[3:07:46 AM] State changed: Navigating

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

my Z modifer thing is set to 0, ive tried 3, ive tried the default 8, and ive tried multiple SoS routes

----------


## dajnos

> because new update connect with ip 149.154.68.166 port 21 if u have firewall and block that, u get that bug windows


Checked twice that Windows firewall is off, nod32 uninstalled even but still the same thing =\ Don`t really know what it can be more  :Frown: 

Tried to run it at windows safe mode, but even with no other programs launched it`s not working.



It seems I got a solution! Firewall was off, antyvirus was off but still didnt work, but I tried on another type of internet connection (mobile one from tmobile) and it seems to working. Looks like my provider was blocking it somehow.

----------


## Jolted

I used LB back in the day and never had any problems with it. Everything seems to work fine other than combat. The bot will cast Living Bomb and sometimes Scorch, but that's about it. Here is my behavior, could someone look at it and see what I am doing wrong please. Thank you.

Mage.xml

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> I used LB back in the day and never had any problems with it. Everything seems to work fine other than combat. The bot will cast Living Bomb and sometimes Scorch, but that's about it. Here is my behavior, could someone look at it and see what I am doing wrong please. Thank you.




Try one of my Arcane or Frost specs listed in the OP. If your adamant about using Fire, Ill make one in the coming days.

Also update:
Demon Lock Behavior.
Mack Demon Lock.xml
Delete the Flask and potion rules if your not alchemist.
Im not sure if its just me, but LB has trouble finding some abilities, those abilities are LABELED with SEND KEY X:Y
X=Bar
Y=Button

I also have the spell saved in there, so if you wanna try it with CAST SPELL function, just check the box

----------


## cakecakecake

Never played a mage so Idon't know much about what the rotation would be.
I found my character would only use certain spells and just melee the rest of the time until I moved others near to the top of the combat rules section which made them cast other attacks properly.
Maybe to do with the 1 second gcd it was missing stuff later down the order? not sure how LB prioritizes stuff.

----------


## Lawaffles

I just downloaded it from the site so it prolly doesnt needed 2 be updated
its just everytime i click save and close in engine settings

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Never played a mage so Idon't know much about what the rotation would be.
> I found my character would only use certain spells and just melee the rest of the time until I moved others near to the top of the combat rules section which made them cast other attacks properly.
> Maybe to do with the 1 second gcd it was missing stuff later down the order? not sure how LB prioritizes stuff.


It prioritizes Top to Bottom. If it wasnt casting something down towards the bottom of the list, then it either has a fault somewhere above it the list, or it reaches a condition that is true everytime and never goes past it.

for example, you set the warlock spell Shadowbolt to TICKER 1sec... then it will almost always just cast shadowbolt and NOTHING beneath it.

Make sure for abilities that have cooldowns that you apply a ticker, just to make sure it doesnt keep trying to cast that ability.

----------


## lazyang

> I am currently using it on 2 chars. After you attach it to the first one, it won't appear anymore. So open wow1...open lb...attach....open wow2...open lb...attach....it works don't worry


so you have 2 separate wow installations?





> I just downloaded it from the site so it prolly doesnt needed 2 be updated
> its just everytime i click save and close in engine settings


did you give keys to mount1 and mount 2?

----------


## Aceben

Anyone figured out how to cast/press a button multiple times before looting? (oneshotting mobs, spamming the key, then looting)

----------


## jumperu

> Anyone figured out how to cast/press a button multiple times before looting? (oneshotting mobs, spamming the key, then looting)


when you add a condition in the behavior and set it to send key...you set the bar..the key...and then you set how many times the bot should press the key

@lazyang
"so you have 2 separate wow installations?
yes  :Smile:

----------


## apollo127

Jumpeu - I am on the grinding bot its the only one I have tried. I'm not really to worried about the issues its having with mining at the moment im more worried about getting him to use the correct rotation from your behavior so he can actually kill things. All he does is judgement pull, then spam auto attack until dead. And he wont target any mobs I have to click them for him. In the bot log it says that is pulling "name of mob" but he never targets then or attacks them! Thanks for response!

----------


## jumperu

> Jumpeu - I am on the grinding bot its the only one I have tried. I'm not really to worried about the issues its having with mining at the moment im more worried about getting him to use the correct rotation from your behavior so he can actually kill things. All he does is judgement pull, then spam auto attack until dead. And he wont target any mobs I have to click them for him. In the bot log it says that is pulling "name of mob" but he never targets then or attacks them! Thanks for response!


Seems hard, pm me your skype and we can talk there and maybe make a "screen sharing" so i can see what the bot does.

----------


## apollo127

Okay thanks ill pm you, running to the store then ill msg you

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> Okay thanks ill pm you, running to the store then ill msg you


Click ENABLE DEBUG.. then click start bot. once it starts up all the way, copy all the stuff in RED and paste it here. it may not be finding any of your abilities.

----------


## apollo127

[11:42:56 AM] State changed: Pull
[11:42:57 AM] Started combat engine
[11:42:57 AM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[11:42:57 AM] Pulling: Glittering Amberfly 17667855667297567638
[11:42:57 AM] [Unit]TargetingH: Glittering Amberfly
[11:42:58 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:42:58 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:43:00 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:43:00 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:43:01 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:43:02 AM] Added GUID: '17667855667297567638' to bad list for 800 seconds
[11:43:02 AM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: Z
[11:43:02 AM] Pull result: CouldNotPull
[11:43:02 AM] Added GUID: '17667855667297567638' to bad list for 800 seconds
[11:43:02 AM] Combat done, result : Unknown

----------


## apollo127

I fixed the bind for target enemy, but he still isn't going threw combat correctly, he wont use crusader strike at all, he is still using judgment to pull then auto attack, but he did use hammer at 20% health, but not using exorcism , crusader or any of the big damage spells  :Frown: 

also I ran it again and I'm getting this: 

[11:51:43 AM] Key: Judgment does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Exorcism does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Hammer of Justice does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Divine Protection does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Hammer of the Righteous does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Crusader Strike does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Divine Storm does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Key: Exorcism does not exist on your bars
[11:51:43 AM] Relogger: False
[11:51:43 AM] Engine: Grinding Engine
[11:51:43 AM] Bot started
[11:51:43 AM] [Engine]Initializing
[11:51:43 AM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[11:51:43 AM] Stop after enabled, will stop in 330 minuttes
[11:51:43 AM] State changed: Moving
[11:51:43 AM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[11:51:45 AM] Bot stopped

I have all those spells on the bars in bar 1, is there a different bar they should be on?

----------


## lazyang

> @lazyang
> "so you have 2 separate wow installations?
> yes


hmm, why? do you think its more safe?
think they bann by ip, or do you have other info's?
do you think it's a bug or wanted from ragehunter?
cause if i want use 5 bots at the same pc, looks complicated for me to manage which one is connected with which client, especially when i stop one and want use another bot.
..and my hd is full of wow folders :/

----------


## darknight666

*im getting this when trying to open it*

Message: Unable to connect to the remote server
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal

*Working now for some reason lol*

----------


## jumperu

well, it's not complicated at all. i only have 2 shortcuts on desktop...1 says main.exe and 1 is bot.exe.....for the bot i always open the bot.exe one....even if i want to run 1 or 10 bots at once...for main is the main one....cause...i use memory writing....so lb is attached to bot.exe instance of wow...when blizz scans that wow.exe instance it will find the bot....but when they scan the main.exe one it will be clean. atleast that's my theory, my main is safe after 3-4 years of botting....while i had bans on the other acc..but maybe i'm just lucky with my hard worked main acc (5years or so)

@darknight666
it's from ur firewall i think, another user had the same error a page back

----------


## Jolted

> Try one of my Arcane or Frost specs listed in the OP. If your adamant about using Fire, Ill make one in the coming days.


I'm using your frost behavior and it seems to be working only partially. I will cast Frost Bomb, Frostbolt, Water Elemental, and Frostfire Bolt, but it won't cast Ice Barrier, Frozen Orb, Icy Veins, or Arcane Explosion when there are multiple mobs. And now every time the bot gets an herb it stands there for about 4 seconds casting the "Reset Redmessage" spell before mounting. What might I be doing wrong?

----------


## lazyang

> well, it's not complicated at all. i only have 2 shortcuts on desktop...1 says main.exe and 1 is bot.exe.....for the bot i always open the bot.exe one....even if i want to run 1 or 10 bots at once...for main is the main one....cause...i use memory writing....so lb is attached to bot.exe instance of wow...when blizz scans that wow.exe instance it will find the bot....but when they scan the main.exe one it will be clean. atleast that's my theory, my main is safe after 3-4 years of botting....while i had bans on the other acc..but maybe i'm just lucky with my hard worked main acc (5years or so)
> 
> @darknight666
> it's from ur firewall i think, another user had the same error a page back


kay, i haven't to safe a main*. but did you ever got a botbann without a mainbann when your main was running at the same time at the same ip?
i always used my one client for all my bots.
have two pc's with diff ip's and if i was banned, wasn't often ,they most times banned all at 1 pc. sometimes they banned them offline, but think all, what had same ip.
so i hope ragehunter will fix that add thing, i have a prob with my xp sys too, in win 7 he calls copies +1 but xp dont allows that somehow with wow

----------


## jumperu

> kay, i haven't to safe a main*. but did you ever got a botbann without a mainbann when your main was running at the same time at the same ip?
> i always used my one client for all my bots.
> have two pc's with diff ip's and if i was banned, wasn't often ,they most times banned all at 1 pc. sometimes they banned them offline, but think all, what had same ip.
> so i hope ragehunter will fix that add thing, i have a prob with my xp sys too, in win 7 he calls copies +1 but xp dont allows that somehow with wow


Yes, i had once 3 bots running at the same and 1 of them was banned-disconnected while the other 2 continued to run. Another time i was botting and chatting with a gm at the same time  :Smile: ...the issus was about something else, but still....:P

----------


## anon38

> Tried that once but i didn't succed. was on win7 with virtual machine in windows xp mode, got stuck on video driver setup, it didn't want to install no matter what i did



I have this working on my machine running Windows 7 x64 edition and running Windows XP-Mode using VMware. The problem with the builtin Windows XP-Mode ( based on Virtual PC) is that it doesn't provide hardware accelerated video.

----------


## anon38

> Current version of LB does not have working mail function sadly.


Are you sure about that? I have mail working with my flying profile in Uldum. It is admittedly a bit slow, but it does work. I'm not using the "use macro for mail" option. Just set it up with a Send To name and a list of items to mail as well as a vendor path in my profile.

One problem I am having is with the Rest tab in my combat behavior. I have some healing spells set up there but the bot never seems to use them. I'm sure I've got the conditions and keys right because they do work in my combat rotation. I'd just like to get them working in the rest tab so I can heal between mobs.

----------


## jumperu

> Are you sure about that? I have mail working with my flying profile in Uldum. It is admittedly a bit slow, but it does work. I'm not using the "use macro for mail" option. Just set it up with a Send To name and a list of items to mail as well as a vendor path in my profile.
> 
> One problem I am having is with the Rest tab in my combat behavior. I have some healing spells set up there but the bot never seems to use them. I'm sure I've got the conditions and keys right because they do work in my combat rotation. I'd just like to get them working in the rest tab so I can heal between mobs.


After i said that the mail wasn't working LB got 2 updates, idk if it was fixed, i hope it did. 
Move your spells from the rest tab to buffs or pre-pull.

----------


## jordyrat

When my guy dies it wont release spirit and bot ends. I have Find corpse on death checked off. 
6:38:03 PM] Combat done, result : Died
[6:38:03 PM] Going to ress
[6:38:21 PM] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> I'm using your frost behavior and it seems to be working only partially. I will cast Frost Bomb, Frostbolt, Water Elemental, and Frostfire Bolt, but it won't cast Ice Barrier, Frozen Orb, Icy Veins, or Arcane Explosion when there are multiple mobs. And now every time the bot gets an herb it stands there for about 4 seconds casting the "Reset Redmessage" spell before mounting. What might I be doing wrong?


Ice Barrier was set to cast at less than 60% health, and during prepull. the rest of the abilities should be fine, working for me. (recently changed in an update, which ill post later still tweaking more stuff)

Make sure all abiltilies are on Bars 1-6, button 1-0 only.

Check the box that says: Log Debug, on the bottom. Click start bot, as its starting it will list all the keys and whether or not it finds them. Copy and paste the startup portion of the debug.

----------


## jumperu

> When my guy dies it wont release spirit and bot ends. I have Find corpse on death checked off. 
> 6:38:03 PM] Combat done, result : Died
> [6:38:03 PM] Going to ress
> [6:38:21 PM] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer


is "stop and play sound on death" ticked?
how about "find corpse on death" cause u said it's checked off...that means it isn't ticked?

must be something with ur keybinds, or the zone you are in...the spirit healer could be in a strange position so the bot cant get to it...like it happens sometimes in uldum.

----------


## apollo127

Jumperu Ive been using your Unga Ingoo profile for a few hours now and its running great but do you remember if there is a ghost waypoint thing? Because when I die he just runs all over the place but he has yet to rez himself, didnt realize for over a hour and then found him running around randomly  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

it happens, sometimes the bot goes haywire, idk why, prolly cause of other programs that are running in windows, i got tons opened at a time, or it bugs from something ingame...who knows... 

..you can see if a profile has a gwp when u got to profile settings u see the route, you zoom out and if there is a line that has no spots on it...that's either the gwp or vendor path  :Smile:

----------


## apollo127

Hmm it does indeed have a gwp, not a big deal, only thing I die from is opposite faction. Someone really needs to make a forum dedicated to Lazbot that has profile guides ect. Basicaly this thread on a forum  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Id be interested in starting one and keeping it active if thats something you would be interested in Jumper, this thread seems to see a lot of daily activity and a forum with information for lazybot would be great!

----------


## jumperu

some1 else made that already, if u check a few pages back, but as i said to him, i doubt people will check there more often than here. but i fully support the ideea.






> I saw one person start to work on one but they seemed to not have more then a couple posts and they didnt have much added on it. Would you post on there If I made one?


yea sure

----------


## apollo127

I saw one person start to work on one but they seemed to not have more then a couple posts and they didnt have much added on it. Would you post on there If I made one?

----------


## Deminish

really hate the new update, bot looks ugly and unprofessional now. 
It doesn't let me set the time for the "stop after", it goes only up to 100 minutes.... quite annoying

----------


## Infus

I login with my character in the game and then i open the bot.There is a window where you need to attach a game but it says "No game" i refresh it but still nothing appears.

----------


## jumperu

> I login with my character in the game and then i open the bot.There is a window where you need to attach a game but it says "No game" i refresh it but still nothing appears.


Get the latest version and make sure you got .net framework

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Wow rogue behaviors are tough.

Anyways, Check it:
ASS ROGUE
Macks Ass Rogue.xml


Also on the OP you linked my Demonology Warlock Behavior, but its listed at Destruction

----------


## gav

i use grinding engine and i have a problem with skinning....my bot will wait to loot mob and after that it being to skin the mob but it dont wait till skinning process will be complete and so it cant loot leathers or some times it complete the skining but the bot dosnt w8 to loot the leather and move on!(my internet conecction is too slow )! what shoul i do? :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

In engine settings, you have a setting exactly for this....so tick "wait for loot" and in general settings at latency increase the value...try 100...200...whatever works for u

----------


## gav

yeh i tick w8 for loot and skinning too and also i setlatency to 400! but yet i have this problem....and also i have another problem that my bot skip some mobs and dont use skinning on them!

----------


## XaXo

Guys i downloaded lazybot last version .. got behaviours + profile.Everything is ok,but when my hero lands to pick up the herbs he just stays near it without doing anything...my keybinding are correct.Any ideas? Please HELP

----------


## Deminish

> In engine settings, you have a setting exactly for this....so tick "wait for loot" and in general settings at latency increase the value...try 100...200...whatever works for u


Is it possible to set the "stop bot" above 100 minutes?

----------


## jumperu

> Guys i downloaded lazybot last version .. got behaviours + profile.Everything is ok,but when my hero lands to pick up the herbs he just stays near it without doing anything...my keybinding are correct.Any ideas? Please HELP


Are you 100% u got the keybinds right?...it cannot be from anything else..




> yeh i tick w8 for loot and skinning too and also i setlatency to 400! but yet i have this problem....and also i have another problem that my bot skip some mobs and dont use skinning on them!


ye it happens to skip some mobe...2-3 out of 50 i would say...it can't be perfect  :Smile: ...as for the not looting...idk..try to enable memory writing maybe it help...and go with the latency even higher..




> Is it possible to set the "stop bot" above 100 minutes?


it seems u can't in the new version, some1 posted on the russian forum this, so maybe we will get a fix soon

----------


## manninc2000

Got an updated Balance Druid profile I'd like to share with the community. Made some improvements to Ziekel247's design and it actually follows the balance rotation for eclipses. Be sure to set your combat range to 40 for max damage before coming in contact with melee mobs. Very aggressive DPS and great healing output to keep you alive for multimob pulls. Must have Glyph of the Moonbeast equipped.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49654571/Balance_MOP.xml

----------


## jumperu

> Originally Posted by *lazyang* (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)_am i the only one that can't multibotting with rage's new version?
> _
> _i can always see only one char in the add-window_ _((((((((((((_





> I am currently using it on 2 chars. After you attach it to the first one, it won't appear anymore. So open wow1...open lb...attach....open wow2...open lb...attach....it works don't worry


I was wrong, sry, it seems it will work only on the first opened wow. Maybe with multiple wow.exe, but idk.

----------


## loki334

Hey, I'm trying out the Feral MoP Behavior and it working great, but it's not using pounce or Rake for some reason. I'm still fairly new to this so maybe it's something i missed. I have the spells randomly on bar1 1-0. Should they be in a certain spot? any help would be appreciated  :Big Grin:  thanks
P.S. Apparently he's not healing himself during combat either ;(

----------


## jumperu

Drag and drop the healing spells to the top of the list. (combat settings-combat tab)
My drood used pounce and rake, idk what to tell you..

----------


## XaXo

> Are you 100% u got the keybinds right?...it cannot be from anything else..


Yeah my keys are correct but the hero just goes near the herb and watches it ...


This is what it says after the bot finds a herb...
[Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick) 
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

----------


## loki334

> Drag and drop the healing spells to the top of the list. (combat settings-combat tab)
> My drood used pounce and rake, idk what to tell you..


K I dragged and dropped the healing spells to the top of the list as well as rake...however he uses rake now, but still wont heal himself  :Frown:  These spells can be placed anywhere on the bar 1-0 right?
Another thing is, with the profile I made he will walk right past a mob ,that i've placed in sub-profile for him to attack, and completely ignore it? Does anyone have any ideas how I can fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> K I dragged and dropped the healing spells to the top of the list as well as rake...however he uses rake now, but still wont heal himself  These spells can be placed anywhere on the bar 1-0 right?
> Another thing is, with the profile I made he will walk right past a mob ,that i've placed in sub-profile for him to attack, and completely ignore it? Does anyone have any ideas how I can fix this?


Remove the rake spell, it seems that it always meets the conditions set for it.(if you don't know how to change those, it's pretty intuitive). Yes any bar from 1-6 any key from 1-0...tick log debug before you start the bot and in the log should appear that he finds all spells.

If you are you sure that at the subprofile tab of the profile, you added the faction for the mob, then the keys(general settings-keys) could be wrong. Or the pull spell.

----------


## loki334

> Remove the rake spell, it seems that it always meets the conditions set for it.(if you don't know how to change those, it's pretty intuitive). Yes any bar from 1-6 any key from 1-0...tick log debug before you start the bot and in the log should appear that he finds all spells.
> 
> If you are you sure that at the subprofile tab of the profile, you added the faction for the mob, then the keys(general settings-keys) could be wrong. Or the pull spell.


Idk,think I mjght just give up starting to become a headach. I'm still new to all of this. He's running fine on his own it's just annoying that it takes him forever to open up because he wont pounce.

----------


## loki334

and he'll use healing touch beofre entering combat if needed, but wont rejuv during combat  :Frown:

----------


## nonnicus

Hey guys everytime i select a grinding profile with the grinding engine on it doesnt work. Still comes up with this is an invalid profile. when i know for a fact that im using grinding engine with a grinding profile. any help?

----------


## jumperu

> and he'll use healing touch beofre entering combat if needed, but wont rejuv during combat


Glad i could help on skype..




> Hey guys everytime i select a grinding profile with the grinding engine on it doesnt work. Still comes up with this is an invalid profile. when i know for a fact that im using grinding engine with a grinding profile. any help?


Grinding profiles have 2 files...are u sure u got both of those files in the same folder?

----------


## nonnicus

they do come with two files but the xml.path (i believe it is) wont show up on the selection screen. and it can only find .xmls.

----------


## jumperu

> they do come with two files but the xml.path (i believe it is) wont show up on the selection screen. and it can only find .xmls.


do you have the latest version of the bot?..does it say lazy evolution v.0.0.1?...are u playing on blizz realm?

----------


## loki334

> Remove the rake spell, it seems that it always meets the conditions set for it.(if you don't know how to change those, it's pretty intuitive). Yes any bar from 1-6 any key from 1-0...tick log debug before you start the bot and in the log should appear that he finds all spells.
> 
> If you are you sure that at the subprofile tab of the profile, you added the faction for the mob, then the keys(general settings-keys) could be wrong. Or the pull spell.


Thanks again for helping on skype  :Big Grin:  everything is running great!

----------


## Odyssey

Works perfect, and just what I was looking for <3 I'd +rep if I could but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to yet.

----------


## apollo127

Everyone update there lazybots to the new version, v.0.0.4!

----------


## Jolted

> Ice Barrier was set to cast at less than 60% health, and during prepull. the rest of the abilities should be fine, working for me. (recently changed in an update, which ill post later still tweaking more stuff)
> 
> Make sure all abiltilies are on Bars 1-6, button 1-0 only.
> 
> Check the box that says: Log Debug, on the bottom. Click start bot, as its starting it will list all the keys and whether or not it finds them. Copy and paste the startup portion of the debug.


I had it working last night, now today it just stopped. Here is the report

[12:29:04 AM] Got into combat with: Springtail Gnasher
[12:29:05 AM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[12:29:05 AM] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[12:29:05 AM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 1 Key: 8
[12:29:07 AM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 1 Key: 8
[12:29:10 AM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 1 Key: 8
[12:29:12 AM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 1 Key: 8
[12:29:14 AM] SendKey: Ice Barrier Bar: 1 Key: 6
[12:29:15 AM] Bot stopped

EDIT: Nvm figured it out.

----------


## zambeaux

whenever i activate Loot, the bot bugs out and stops working.

here is the dump :

[16:02:41] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter namee*: key
à System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
à System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
à QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
à QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
à QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
à QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
à LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[16:02:57] Looting: Riverbank Barbshell
[16:03:01] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Format of chain is incorrect.
à System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
à System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
à System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
à LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
à LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
à LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
à LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.Activity.LootAndSkin.DoWork(PUnit unit)
à LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.States.StateLoot.DoWork()
à LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()


any help please ? this is really annoying as im missing all the loot while im grinding...

thanks !

----------


## loki334

My bot was working perfect then suddenly my toon starts running in circles.... this is the msg i get from the log debug
[7:01:55 AM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[7:01:56 AM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U

But...when I go to my keybindings in wow it all checks out...  :Frown:  any help?

----------


## apollo127

Loki did you update your lazybot?

----------


## loki334

> Loki did you update your lazybot?


it poped up and asked me if i wanted to and clicked yes, but is there somewhere i can go to download it just in case?

----------


## loki334

ok, yeah it's updated. says 0.0.4 at the bottom of the program. But he still randomly stops attacking or running off path.

----------


## apollo127

Hmm, I get the indifferent key errors all the time but it doesn't seem to effect my bot at all, maybe jumperu will have more of an idea what the cause is.

----------


## loki334

> Hmm, I get the indifferent key errors all the time but it doesn't seem to effect my bot at all, maybe jumperu will have more of an idea what the cause is.


Yeah, it's weird because I was geting the errors when my bot was working So I just figured that was the problem. but it's probably not. Not sure what the problem could be. Hopefully Jumper can help....... =/

----------


## loki334

it's weird because he runs fine for 20mins or so...then just stops.

----------


## loki334

Maybe this will help. I tried to reinstall and got this msg.
Message: Access to the path 'C:\Users\g\Desktop\WoW Stuff\newlb2\LazyBot evolution\Update.exe' is denied.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.File.Delete(String path)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## apollo127

After updating last night I got the last error you posted after I hit update, then launch lazy, all I did was x out and then open it with the icon.. And if the bot is running for 20 minutes then stopping then maybe it has something to do with the waypoints in the profile.. Try another profile then post back with your findings  :Smile:

----------


## loki334

> After updating last night I got the last error you posted after I hit update, then launch lazy, all I did was x out and then open it with the icon.. And if the bot is running for 20 minutes then stopping then maybe it has something to do with the waypoints in the profile.. Try another profile then post back with your findings


I made a completely new profile and still the same problem  :Frown:  By "waypoints" do you mean the "add spot"? I'm still new to making my own profiles.

----------


## jumperu

my bot works ok so far on flying engine, so idk what to say...maybe we will have another update to fix those errors

----------


## loki334

yeah idk he just randomly stops for no reason =/

----------


## loki334

Now the bot is running like a champ...all i did was keybing the letter Z bc i kept seeing it in an error message but i don't recall the tutorial / setup telling me to. I guess it has a personality of it's own XD

----------


## loki334

Sight...nvm he stopped as soon as i made that post XD He was running like a champ for 2hrs though

----------


## jumperu

i don't have any problem with it, running for 6hr now, flawlessly, maybe we can get a third oppinion

ps: u know u can edit ur previous posts instead of makin 3 new ones?  :Smile:

----------


## loki334

Sorry, still learning XD

----------


## tylen

Jumperu, thx for help, i ticked off the 'stop on full bags' option and the bot did go to town.

Another thing.. i swear i saw smb mentioned an anti afk program in one of LB threads. Can any1 give me a direction to working one in 5.0.5 ?

----------


## jumperu

what do you mean by anti-afk?....cause if lb is working your toon won't go afk  :Smile: ...be more specific

----------


## XaXo

Anybody with my problem.. everything is working perfectly but when my hero finds a herb he just stays and watches it... 
This is what it says after the bot finds a herb...
[Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

----------


## tylen

> what do you mean by anti-afk?....cause if lb is working your toon won't go afk ...be more specific


yeah i know it sounds stupid if smb needs anti afk option when he's got bot working  :Smile:  
but i use lb to check three poseidus spots and two more wow windows sit on other two spots, thats where i need anti afk thing  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

u can use _keyspam, it simple and efficient...you can open 1 for every wow window...i use it for milling....just set it to send a key like 1 (have no spell on key 1)...and ur fine:P

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...hlight=keyspam (_keySpam: Timed Keys Sender v1.1)

----------


## apollo127

Jumperu I'm trying to use the flying engine and in the keys section it says to bind fly down as X and fly up as space, I'm not sure which keybind im supposed to change for fly down and fly up, can you help me out?  :Smile:

----------


## apollo127

Nvm I bound it to sit or stand and it seems to be working correctly now  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Anybody with my problem.. everything is working perfectly but when my hero finds a herb he just stays and watches it... 
> This is what it says after the bot finds a herb...
> [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
> ...


I posted on the russian forum about this error most ppl have, and ragehunter said:




> *Quote* (jumperu)Hey ragehunter, alot of ppl are reporting this error?...can u tell me from what it is so i can help them?
> 
> 
> can not undo what I have not. I do not have this error. Let him look to his side. Let check the list of herbs to your own language. 
> I certainly see what I can sledat, but ....


So basically check at engine settings-collect tab ...so that all the herbs are corect, with capital letters and all... if it's easier for you, go to lb folder, collect folder, and open mine.xml and herb.xml (or ur respective language) in notepad and check there for extra spaces betweed the rows, or for incorrect names 
You probably are using another language than english, so you have to update with the names of the new herbs in the file i just told u about.

----------


## romb0t

> [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
> ...


People getting this message have enabled Mouse Hook !

----------


## jumperu

> People getting this message have enabled Mouse Hook !


There you go, finally some1 who knows, ty romb0t  :Smile: ....

@all read my signature...i thought i was clear not to use mouse hook :P

----------


## zambeaux

so hey, been using this bot for 3 days, yesterday all my gold was stolen.

I don't use any other program.

But i was using the relogger option.

be warned people...

----------


## nagymajom

somebody wrote it once, he can buy sor account for 20k, pm me plz

----------


## jumperu

> so hey, been using this bot for 3 days, yesterday all my gold was stolen.
> 
> I don't use any other program.
> 
> But i was using the relogger option.
> 
> be warned people...


Well, before the auto-update, lb did not need to connect to the internet. Now i'm guessing that you can allow only "_update.exe" acces to the internet, or just get the latest update from the russian forum.




> somebody wrote it once, he can buy sor account for 20k, pm me plz


Last i know it was 40-50k

----------


## ZCFC

What ever happened to lazybot? I've been away from WoW for a while, come back and my favorite mining bro was gone ;~;

----------


## nagymajom

i got offer in trade sor account for 30k and 40k for mop.... but i have only ~20k because my boting account was banned on last week  :Frown: . i not relay want to spend irl money, but it looks i must. today i lost raf gametimes from my last 2 account, (i lost only one month fortunatly) the blizzard simply delete it, no notice, no email, nothing... so maybe good idea stop boting for a few days, because the blizzard started cleaning.

----------


## jumperu

> i got offer in trade sor account for 30k and 40k for mop.... but i have only ~20k because my boting account was banned on last week . i not relay want to spend irl money, but it looks i must. today i lost raf gametimes from my last 2 account, (i lost only one month fortunatly) the blizzard simply delete it, no notice, no email, nothing... so maybe good idea stop boting for a few days, because the blizzard started cleaning.


Ye, i lost raf time from 2 bots+my main  :Frown:  but i got an e-mail too  :Smile: 




> Hello,
> 
> We are writing to inform you that, regrettably, due to a payment issue related to one of the accounts you “referred” via the Recruit-a-Friend system, the free month(s) subscription issued to your account has been disabled. Please note that this is not a penalty for your account, but it may require you to update your subscription details if you wish to continue to play.
> 
> Please note that we can only discuss this issue with the “referred” account with the account owner of that account, and unfortunately, we will be unable to answer any of your questions relating to that account. If your referee has any question or concerns, (s)he can contact us using the Blizzard customer service website: https://eu.battle.net/support/ticket/submit
> 
> For more details about the Recruit-a-Friend system, please visit the FAQ located at: http://eu.battle.net/support/en/article/483
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Well, time for some movie marathon while this is sorted out  :Cool:

----------


## Kritzu

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-gatherer.html (REQ [Lazy or EWT] Dark soil gatherer?)

Basically, I'm looking for a profile for gathering Dark Soil objects, or info on how to add them to a mining profile.

----------


## nagymajom

//Well, time for some movie marathon while this is sorted out 

well i got 2x1month gamecard from my dealer and 2x1 month raf for compensating  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@Kritzu,
I did not test it but you could add the name of your object to "mine" in the Engine Settings > Collect.

----------


## lazyang

Hey Rombot,
is it somehow possible that you help ragehunter with that debug-thing?
actually multibotting isn't possible anymore with lb.  :Frown: 
like ragehunter wrote: he added it at last cause he don't use it.
atm it looks like i have to move to one of that slowly, unloved bots, and i don't want.
i really like to pay a monthly fee for a working lb, used him nearly since release and love him, no other bot works fast as lb for gathering and no other have a userfriedly behavior engine like lb.
please help!


and to all others:
yeah, unfortunately, blizzard fixed their raf, same to me. they removed a lot of months, left 2, but maybe they're still working on this. ;/

----------


## romb0t

@LazyYang,
Do you know at which point it has broken ? Is it from the last update of the 15th or before ?

----------


## jumperu

before the 15th, think it was the 10.10.2012

----------


## Rage Hunter

Something I do not understand the last 5-10 posts. What's the "before the 15th, think it was the 10.10.2012"

And this:



> so hey, been using this bot for 3 days, yesterday all my gold was stolen.
> 
> I don't use any other program.
> 
> But i was using the relogger option.
> 
> be warned people...


general slander

----------


## jumperu

Updates...we were talking about updates...cause before the one from 10.10.2012 multibotting worked, and after it won't attach to more than 1 wow.

Ps: alot of ppl are following this thread and posting errors, oppinions, suggestions, maybe if you stick around it could help you develop the bot better.
That russian forum that you use it's a pain in the ass to post on  :Frown: , i've entered the verification code like...50 times before it accepted my post.

----------


## Akrobe

Hmmm..my bot is background gathering now despite mouse hook being disabled. Thoughts?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Ps: alot of ppl are following this thread and posting errors, oppinions, suggestions, maybe if you stick around it could help you develop the bot better.
> That russian forum that you use it's a pain in the ass to post on , i've entered the verification code like...50 times before it accepted my post.


Я постояно просматриваю этот форум. Но я из России и у меня нет отличного знания английского языка, так что я не могу понять все сообщения из данного форума или могу понять не правильно.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am constantly browsing this forum. But I'm from Russia and I have an excellent knowledge of English, so I can not understand all the messages from the forum or I can not understand it correctly.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Hmmm..my bot is background gathering now despite mouse hook being disabled. Thoughts?


That would be Memory Writing..same place you find Mouse Hook

----------


## Shadowhunter12

Hi gang,

I just came back to WoW after being gone for over a year and opened my source code to my bot I was developing back in 4.2 and it seems a lot has changed.

I came across LazyBot and found that it's being maintained for 5.0.5. 

Just a quick question, I was able to find the original LazyBot source code, but it was for version 4.3. Is there an updated 5.0.5 source code somewhere?

Thanks!

-Shadow

----------


## Akrobe

> That would be Memory Writing..same place you find Mouse Hook


Hmm odd...should I disable that for safer botting? I didnt tamper with my settings at all and earlier it wasnt background gathering before. Maybe it was an automatic change during an update or something.

----------


## dawawe

> Me again  having a problem with Holy power tracking similar to Combo point issue from awhile back. Have a prot pally profile with conditions to use WoG with more then 2HP when at less than 65% but under 65% it just tries to spam WoG. ANd another to use Shield of the righteous with 3 HP but also just tries to spam it. Was also having a small problem with buffing Changed BoK to the new spell ID but it still casts it until im oom before moving on,
> 
> 
> 
> just saw this after i posted. i will test this out and see if i have the same problem
> 
> update: Same problem either doesnt cast or tries to spam cast if i change the condition.


still having same problem switched to ret using Jumperu's ret profile. Grinding engine if it makes a difference. Still not tracking HP also had some trouble with CDs bot was trying to use them when they werent up. 


edit: its not the Bot itself I can get it to track HP right when its just CS and templars verdict in a profile. Im going to build my own and see if its because of too many conditions or actions or something

edit edit: so far so good.... only question i have left is how do i make the bot track charges if possible like selfless healer stacks. do i have to add all 3 pell ids to teh condition?



```
your bars
[6:16:20 PM] Started combat engine
[6:16:20 PM] Pulling: Training Dummy 17379591309362240550
[6:16:20 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[6:16:20 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:16:22 PM] Pull result: Success
[6:16:22 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[6:16:22 PM] SendKey: Avenging Wrath Bar: 6 Key: 7
[6:16:25 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:16:27 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:29 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:32 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:16:34 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:39 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:16:41 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:43 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:46 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:16:49 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:54 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:16:58 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:01 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:17:03 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:06 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:17:08 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:11 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:17:13 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:17:15 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:18 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:21 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:17:23 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:28 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:32 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:35 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:17:37 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:42 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:45 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:17:47 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:17:49 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:52 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:17:54 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:17:56 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:01 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:06 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:09 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:18:11 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:14 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:18:16 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:18 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:18:21 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:18:23 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:25 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:28 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:18:30 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:33 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Wrath Bar: 6 Key: 3
[6:18:36 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:41 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:43 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:18:45 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:50 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:18:52 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:18:55 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[6:18:57 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:19:00 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:19:02 PM] SendKey: Exorcism Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:19:04 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:19:05 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
```

i remember having the similar problem with combo points back when 4.3 came out. They were tracked correctly on an older XP computer but not this one. Got that fixed with one of your updates but the files were replaced with the newest one. I will go back thru and find the old post with the update and see if that fixes it.

----------


## jumperu

> edit edit: so far so good.... only question i have left is how do i make the bot track charges if possible like selfless healer stacks. do i have to add all 3 pell ids to teh condition?


You can't track staks of buffs.

----------


## dawawe

> You can't track staks of buffs.


D:

i dont know what this issue is when i use other peoples profiles. when i make my own everything is tracked fine. Guess i just have to stop being lazy.

----------


## jumperu

well compare your rules, and the rules from my behavior and see whats the difference...tell me 2 so i can improve mine  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

> u can use _keyspam, it simple and efficient...you can open 1 for every wow window...i use it for milling....just set it to send a key like 1 (have no spell on key 1)...and ur fine:P
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...hlight=keyspam (_keySpam: Timed Keys Sender v1.1)


Worked like a charm, thanks so much  :Wink:

----------


## tylen

> Hi gang,
> 
> I just came back to WoW after being gone for over a year and opened my source code to my bot I was developing back in 4.2 and it seems a lot has changed.
> 
> I came across LazyBot and found that it's being maintained for 5.0.5. 
> 
> Just a quick question, I was able to find the original LazyBot source code, but it was for version 4.3. Is there an updated 5.0.5 source code somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


read from start of the page till the post #925
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2493380 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## jumperu

New profile for you guys, been using it for around 2 days now...my lvl 87 dk (not rested, pretty well geared) pulls 1.6mill xp/h ...1lvl/8hr aprox....it is near my last profile just on a different beach, i doubt this will work on non plate chars, since the main target of the profile is this NPC ( ZONE PHOTO), a crab who has 1719k hp, fight with him last aprox 1 min but he gieves 110k/kill, there are a bunch of them spawning on the beach where i made the profile and they are skinnable. I would say use this from 86 to 89. 

*Sometimes, like 1 in 20 of these, my bot buggs and say combat took to long then he runs away from the mob, no deaths so far, blood dk are so op, but....idk why it does that  :Smile: 

Anyway happy botting and here is the : LINK <<< to the profile

----------


## lazyang

placeholder

----------


## lazyang

> Я постояно просматриваю этот форум. Но я из России и у меня нет отличного знания английского языка, так что я не могу понять все сообщения из данного форума или могу понять не правильно.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I am constantly browsing this forum. But I'm from Russia and I have an excellent knowledge of English, so I can not understand all the messages from the forum or I can not understand it correctly.


yes, normally, and the translators work not very well, you got the same strange translation like me in that russian forum, it hasn't translated the not* XD

@ Rombot: thank you, for that multibot -add -thing =)

----------


## dawawe

> well compare your rules, and the rules from my behavior and see whats the difference...tell me 2 so i can improve mine


*DepositFiles*

the 2 paladin profiles a made. Ret works for me perfectly havent tested prot myself will update in a few minutes.
thes are unmolested by my keybinds aswell.

edit. also this was pre90 so no lvl 90 talent i use Holy Prism but u can add a rule for what ever you use. Prot is working fine aswell

----------


## lordOSirus

The bot work's great but when i Enable "Skinning" it will loot, skin, and just stand there forever. Right now im looting and botting, but unable to skin  :Frown:  any suggestion's?

----------


## jumperu

ye, it seems that in the last version the problem with skinning mobs that require herbalism or engineering has returned  :Frown: 




> [09:27:23] Looting: Darkwood Treant[09:27:27] 
> Exit to [MoveToLoc]
> [09:27:31] Skinning: Darkwood Treant


After the kill it just hit there forever, even if attacked. I tried adding the bot to ignore list, no luck..
It was fixed before, maybe RageHunter will fix this again.

----------


## romb0t

@Jumperu & lordOSirus
Do you see the loot window when he tried to skin ? If not then the issue is there as if I remember correctly (and it was in my code), we are waiting for a loot window to open or for a timeout of 2s.

I think that RageHunter had removed the test for the timeout and so if no window is detected then we will loop forever waiting for it. Only RageHunter can fix that.

----------


## jumperu

> @Jumperu & lordOSirus
> Do you see the loot window when he tried to skin ? If not then the issue is there as if I remember correctly (and it was in my code), we are waiting for a loot window to open or for a timeout of 2s.
> 
> I think that RageHunter had removed the test for the timeout and so if no window is detected then we will loop forever waiting for it. Only RageHunter can fix that.


yea there is no window appearing, bot just tries to loot and gets stuck there, log says nothing...i guess we will wait

----------


## Yohaiw

Anybody have/ can give me
Mount Hyjal grinding profile? (80-83)
making profiles its extremely hard.

----------


## Sweparn

Hello! I just made a account on this website to just ask something... Its a problem with my Lazybot! When I shall attach it says no game, please answear fast mate! /cheer

----------


## Tiawaz

> Hello! I just made a account on this website to just ask something... Its a problem with my Lazybot! When I shall attach it says no game, please answear fast mate! /cheer


Please answer fast mate! What wow executable are you running 32bit or 64bit? Where did you get the bot, from here or some other repack off google?

/cheer
Tiawaz.

----------


## Tiawaz

> Anybody have/ can give me
> Mount Hyjal grinding profile? (80-83)
> making profiles its extremely hard.


To be honest writing grinding profiles are cake. I do it with one of my max level toons. all you have to do i find a landmark in game and open the profile option and click new. It will give you a radar and options to the right side. click sub profile at the top then the add button. Name the profile on the right side, set the information accordingly and make sure to check follow spots in order. Now go back to the main tab and click add verticie and add spot this will denote the beginning of your path. REMEMBER WHERE YOUR IN GAME LANDMARK IS LOCATED. Lastly check automatically add verticies. Now click on your game so you can control your character and run the path you want the bot to travel, and press F7 when to your best estimate you're within 40yards of something you want to kill. Keep traveling i use my L+R mouse buttons to move and steer while i press F7 when i zip passed any creatures. complete your loop and look at your profile, in the black window you should see a bunch of blue lines Dots and big green circles. CONGRATULATIONS PROFILE MADE. now all you do is go back under sub profile and target what you want the bot to attack and click the + button next to add faction. Do the same for things you want it to ignore. click save, save it somewhere with a name you'll recognize and load the profile on the toon you want to level. DONE.

Regards,
Tiawaz.

----------


## jumperu

> To be honest writing grinding profiles are cake. I do it with one of my max level toons. all you have to do i find a landmark in game and open the profile option and click new. It will give you a radar and options to the right side. click sub profile at the top then the add button. Name the profile on the right side, set the information accordingly and make sure to check follow spots in order. Now go back to the main tab and click add verticie and add spot this will denote the beginning of your path. REMEMBER WHERE YOUR IN GAME LANDMARK IS LOCATED. Lastly check automatically add verticies. Now click on your game so you can control your character and run the path you want the bot to travel, and press F7 when to your best estimate you're within 40yards of something you want to kill. Keep traveling i use my L+R mouse buttons to move and steer while i press F7 when i zip passed any creatures. complete your loop and look at your profile, in the black window you should see a bunch of blue lines Dots and big green circles. CONGRATULATIONS PROFILE MADE. now all you do is go back under sub profile and target what you want the bot to attack and click the + button next to add faction. Do the same for things you want it to ignore. click save, save it somewhere with a name you'll recognize and load the profile on the toon you want to level. DONE.
> 
> Regards,
> Tiawaz.


I wrote the same thing, it is in the first post wich no1 reads  :Mad:  , but i gave him a link to all my profiles so he's happy now  :Smile:

----------


## Tiawaz

My work can be found on the condensed lazybot UN-Official forum. LazyBot Forums &bull; Index page under Releases.

So progress on the 1-90 has come to a screeching halt with the 1-60 portion. Not sure if there's anyone that can help me with this. The issue is with the 25-30 subprofile that i added. unfortunately, I should know better but I didn't back it up before modifying it since everything was going like clockwork. I know, my mistake being a network admin I should have gone with my gut and made 3 different backups. But the issue I have is that the bot will not stick to the waypoints, nor will it seek a path through the existing waypoints to get to the new area. it just aims to the direction of the new spots and takes off running. I'm not sure if it's having an issue since it has to cross a large area to get to the new spot. currently i have it set to haul ass from ZoramGar in ashenvale to Webwinder Thicket in Stonetalon. I started the GOTO path at the T junction where it would turn right to go up to zoramgar to level and wrote the entire path to stonetalon, 100+ waypoints. Now i have to selectively purge them all and try again. Could there be something I'm doing wrong? or is this just something I'm on my own to try and fix?

Please, any help would be appreciated, This project is for the community. Help me to bring this to the table.

Regards,
Tiawaz.

----------


## jumperu

Are u absolutely sure that the profile before the 25-30 is linked with it?....if so...try adding another spot after the link...on the road to the next 1. Can't think of anything else.

----------


## Tiawaz

> Are u absolutely sure that the profile before the 25-30 is linked with it?....if so...try adding another spot after the link...on the road to the next 1. Can't think of anything else.


I'm absolutely sure that there are connecting waypoints. I did however think of your option and tried that, but i do not wish for the bot to travel ALL the way back to the junction when it reaches the end of it's spot list in order. That would make for Bad XP per hr. With the servers being down i'm gonna analyze the waypoints and see if i can Crop out waypoints for the 25-30 and pick some place closer. My gut is telling me that it may be an issue with distance from the 2 leveling areas. I'll adjust and test when the servers come back up after restart.

----------


## Tiawaz

> I'm absolutely sure that there are connecting waypoints. I did however think of your option and tried that, but i do not wish for the bot to travel ALL the way back to the junction when it reaches the end of it's spot list in order. That would make for Bad XP per hr. With the servers being down i'm gonna analyze the waypoints and see if i can Crop out waypoints for the 25-30 and pick some place closer. My gut is telling me that it may be an issue with distance from the 2 leveling areas. I'll adjust and test when the servers come back up after restart.


I Figured out the issue. Since I had to write the 25-30 step with multiple log off/login attempts due to isp dropping my connection or power failure due to the storm that was here yesterday. The issue is that when i loaded it up again after a system restart it did not return to highlighting the subprofile that i was on. so all the verticies and spots for 25-30 were recorded but not associated with any subprofile. I have since then tested and re-tested and everything's working like clockwork now that i re-wrote them with the stonetalon subprofile selected.

Feel free to check LazyBot Forums &bull; Index page under the releases section for my progress  :Smile:

----------


## b0nghitter

when run lazybot i accept the update, but it freezes at LazyLib.dll then errors with the msg Access Denied to Update.exe.

----------


## jumperu

> when run lazybot i accept the update, but it freezes at LazyLib.dll then errors with the msg Access Denied to Update.exe.


It's probably ur firewall that is blocking the update.

----------


## b0nghitter

> It's probably ur firewall that is blocking the update.


idk but my windows firewall is off, and it only has microsoft security essentials.

if gets a bunch of the other files but errors on the big ones im assuming, mainly LazyLib.dll.

----------


## Deminish

So i tried running lazybot with this laptop, and it's been giving me an error.
Im running both in Admin and 32-bit. i do have framework

Message: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at LazyLib.Helpers.Memory.OpenProcess(Int32 processId)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.GetName(Process proc)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.RefreshProcess()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.Selector_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SetPrivilege(System.String, Int32)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Deminish

> Just finished working on a new behavior for BM hunter.
> Added all the spells that the hunter can cast .
> Talent specc + glyphs - recommended LINK WOWHEAD *(you can choose for the first talent instead of Posthaste .... Narrow Escape - wichever you like most, it's a passive skill so it won't affect the behavior) .. & for glyphs i really suggest Glyph of Mending - Item - World of Warcraft & Glyph of Revive Pet - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> You must set: 
> - call pet bar&key (default bar 2 key 1), since call pet spell is a click - choose - click again wich the bot cannot execute - just drag ur fav pet there (you can change this from combat settings-pre-pull tab)
> - feed pet bar&key (default bar 2 key 2), i was using a kitty as a pet and in the new zones after combat my pet was always under 50%hp, so make a macro like "/cast feed pet /(shift click the food) and put it on bar2-key2, so before the bot pulls, if the pet is under 50%hp he will feed it (just buy some lvl 85 food or use the drops from the new zones)
> - Potion bar&key (default bar 2 key 3) if under 20%hp bot will drink a potion.
> 
> ...


First off, thank you for providing help. 

I don't mean to be rude, but do you ever test the behaviors before you post them?
First when i ran the bot, my character used up all it's CD like crazy. Some of the conditions are way off, you even have a condition for mana. 
Other conditions that need to be fixed include Focus fire and the range limit set for the spells.. and lots more :P 


I think it would be better to just do a simple yet working behavior that only includes Arcane shot, Cobra, Mend, serpent... and some of the really essential ones. 
I spent like an hour trying to fix that behavior, I eventually gave up.

this stuff is clueless to me ol

----------


## Nyziff

What is the best profile to gather ghost iron ore?

----------


## jumperu

> First off, thank you for providing help. 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but do you ever test the behaviors before you post them?
> First when i ran the bot, my character used up all it's CD like crazy. Some of the conditions are way off, you even have a condition for mana. 
> Other conditions that need to be fixed include Focus fire and the range limit set for the spells.. and lots more :P 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better to just do a simple yet working behavior that only includes Arcane shot, Cobra, Mend, serpent... and some of the really essential ones. 
> I spent like an hour trying to fix that behavior, I eventually gave up.
> ...


Ur not rude but, as u saw i made like 5-6 behaviors in a few days, i tested them but not enough. If u read the end of the post u will see that i said "test and report back" ... did u see anyone saying anything?....just say: "m8, fix exhiliration condition, the focus fire id, move arcane shot abit higher, etc" if you don't know how urself, and i will fix them, but if no1 says anything how can i know they don't work properly?
Anyway, i fixed those, try it if u still want and tell me if anything is off...(new link)
I also made a simple one as u requested BM Hunter MOP - jumperu simple.xml

----------


## Fruktis

I keep getting this message
[15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = Skining
[15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = None
[15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = Skining
[15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = None
And it refuses to target things, and yes I have skinning turned off =/

----------


## jumperu

> I keep getting this message
> [15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = Skining
> [15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = None
> [15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = Skining
> [15:25:45] GetSkinnableType = None
> And it refuses to target things, and yes I have skinning turned off =/


Yea, my log is full of those too, it's from the last update, i pm'ed ragehunter, i hope he will fix them. As for targeting the mobs, are u sure that at profile settings-subprofile tab @faction you have all the mobs in the area?

----------


## Fruktis

> Yea, my log is full of those too, it's from the last update, i pm'ed ragehunter, i hope he will fix them. As for targeting the mobs, are u sure that at profile settings-subprofile tab @faction you have all the mobs in the area?


Yep 100% sure, Used to work last night, but after the update it fails to target the mobs  :Frown: 

EDIT: nvm im so stupid, i had a red item, and it went into "town mode" (how do i turn that off anyway?)

----------


## jumperu

> Yep 100% sure, Used to work last night, but after the update it fails to target the mobs 
> 
> EDIT: nvm im so stupid, i had a red item, and it went into "town mode" (how do i turn that off anyway?)


U can't, gear must not be broken for the bot to function properly..

----------


## aenyth

I have a little probleme with lazybot (excuse my english, i am a french guy).
The bot see the new herb gather , but don't see the new mine gather (ectofer vein, trillium). I have added in mine database but the mine don't appears in the radar and the bot don't farm it.

Someone can help me please ?

----------


## jumperu

You must add the name exactly as it is ingame...if you have a french client....write in the engine settings - collect - mine list the name as it appears ingame, with capital letters..

----------


## aenyth

I have do this, but it works only with herb, for mine, i write exactly the same name, but it don't work. Have you a correct database (with MOP herb/mine) in french or english to give me please?

----------


## jumperu

> I have do this, but it works only with herb, for mine, i write exactly the same name, but it don't work. Have you a correct database (with MOP herb/mine) in french or english to give me please?


LINK 

It's the last version of the bot, with the updated herbs and mines, and it has all the new behaviors.

----------


## aenyth

Yeahhh, it works perfectly! 
Thanks a lot for this Jumperu  :Smile:

----------


## Miyagui0

Hey guys.

Having a problem here.
I was using a grinding profile fine. It was skinning good and then logged another toon and gathered some herbs.
Now, I went back to my skinner and it kills mobs, loots, but when it starts skinning, it starts moving, cancelling the skin process.
What can be done to solve it?

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

engine settings - tick wait for loot ...if it doesn't work ... > general settings - increase latency

----------


## nardi365

Hello , never used this BOT , but when i start it : 
Message: Unable to connect to the remote server
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

May i know why is this happening :S thanks in advance

----------


## Tiawaz

looks like your .NET framework isn't working properly, make sure you have the required version of .NET and C++ Redistributable installed.

Second, if that does not correct your issue make sure that you do not have any firewall or peerblock or anything like that to stop connections.

----------


## Miyagui0

> engine settings - tick wait for loot ...if it doesn't work ... > general settings - increase latency


Thanks Jumperu, but it didn't work.
Forgot to tell that wait for loot was already ticked.
Tried changing latency and it still don't work.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks Jumperu, but it didn't work.
> Forgot to tell that wait for loot was already ticked.
> Tried changing latency and it still don't work.


Idk m8, got no other reason for why the bot does that. Try getting these: http://www.wowhead.com/item=86566 , maybe it does the trick..

----------


## Wiccan

make sure you setup launcher for 32 bit if you're running a 64 bit os

----------


## rojam1

I'm getting this error everytime it tries to pick an herb. It flys down and puts the mouse over it but doesn't pick it, just moves around in circles every couple of seconds




> [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
> ...

----------


## jumperu

> I'm getting this error everytime it tries to pick an herb. It flys down and puts the mouse over it but doesn't pick it, just moves around in circles every couple of seconds





> LINK 
> 
> It's the last version of the bot, with the updated herbs and mines, and it has all the new behaviors.


You prolly wrote wrong the name of a ore/herb.

----------


## rojam1

> You prolly wrote wrong the name of a ore/herb.


The only herbs I have in the list are: Fool's Cap and Golden Lotus

----------


## jumperu

> The only herbs I have in the list are: Fool's Cap and Golden Lotus


Are you sure you have .net framework - latest version? ...4.5 i think
Are you sure you have the latest version of the bot?... 0.0.7?
engine settings - z modifier....try values 0 or 3

----------


## Deminish

> Ur not rude but, as u saw i made like 5-6 behaviors in a few days, i tested them but not enough. If u read the end of the post u will see that i said "test and report back" ... did u see anyone saying anything?....just say: "m8, fix exhiliration condition, the focus fire id, move arcane shot abit higher, etc" if you don't know how urself, and i will fix them, but if no1 says anything how can i know they don't work properly?
> Anyway, i fixed those, try it if u still want and tell me if anything is off...(new link)
> I also made a simple one as u requested BM Hunter MOP - jumperu simple.xml


awesome, thank you! Yeah this one works much better

----------


## queeftastic

hi i have been searching for 4 days on every forum i can find for a lazybot for 2.4.3, and was wondering if anyone here happened to have one stashed away in there comp or had a link to one, thank you in advance, i just need the program by the way ive made the .xmls already

----------


## jumperu

even if you get the program, it won't work on emulators. lb was designed for blizz realms, thus it has the blizz offsets. emulators have 99% of the time other offsets than blizz.
so stop searching, just a tip :P

----------


## queeftastic

k thanks for the heads up, you know of anything that would work for private servers, or would i have to do an auto it kinda thing where it just sends commands

----------


## pepe2c

never mind =D

----------


## jumperu

> k thanks for the heads up, you know of anything that would work for private servers, or would i have to do an auto it kinda thing where it just sends commands


Try sgather, i heard it works on emulators too, but idk for sure.
And a bot in autoit for wow? i don't think it's possible, to complicated  :Smile:

----------


## Ramanov

Greetings,

I do not know if this has been asked and/or solved before, since i could not check the whole thread of almost 100 pages, but i do have an irritating problem using the bot.

Not always, but very often, the mouse behaviours of the fishing engine gets screwed when i try to use LazyBot V1.5.2. The cursor searches the areas where the blob (using the correct word i hope) can never be at, such as my characters portrait (i.e top left of the screen) or the spot where the minimap is located (i.e top right of the screen). I tried to run it on both full-screen mode and windowed mode, tried every single camera distance but couldn't solve the issue. Did anyone else face the same problem, or does anyone know how to fix it? 

Any help is most appreciated. Regards.

----------


## Shadowhunter12

Hey gang,

Is this bot still open source? I found an older version for 4.0x but wasnt able to find the latest one's source code.

Thanks!

-Shadow

----------


## EUROBOT

Hi, friends!

I'm trying to update LB, and checked that it's said it's now working with monks. Anyone has tested it? If it's true, I'll do monk behaviors today, then test and share them, as well as I'm playing a lvl 50 monk atm.

Thanks in advance for your response!

----------


## jumperu

> Greetings,
> 
> I do not know if this has been asked and/or solved before, since i could not check the whole thread of almost 100 pages, but i do have an irritating problem using the bot.
> 
> Not always, but very often, the mouse behaviours of the fishing engine gets screwed when i try to use LazyBot V1.5.2. The cursor searches the areas where the blob (using the correct word i hope) can never be at, such as my characters portrait (i.e top left of the screen) or the spot where the minimap is located (i.e top right of the screen). I tried to run it on both full-screen mode and windowed mode, tried every single camera distance but couldn't solve the issue. Did anyone else face the same problem, or does anyone know how to fix it? 
> 
> Any help is most appreciated. Regards.


Since u are on pirate realms, and u dont care about the account, enable memory writing and see how it goes.




> Hey gang,
> 
> Is this bot still open source? I found an older version for 4.0x but wasnt able to find the latest one's source code.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Shadow


The latest source, the one modified by ragehunter was not released by him. The only one available is the one u found, but it's from jan 2012.




> Hi, friends!
> 
> I'm trying to update LB, and checked that it's said it's now working with monks. Anyone has tested it? If it's true, I'll do monk behaviors today, then test and share them, as well as I'm playing a lvl 50 monk atm.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response!


I didn't test but ragehunter said he added support for monks.

----------


## nyjahsan

Guys I need help,

My flyin profile ignore veins/ herbs dont know why. I try to fix it by myself by follow a steps in head thread, but still nothing  :Frown: 

there`s the profile 100 % safe DREADWASTES.xml | Ulo

----------


## jumperu

> Guys I need help,
> 
> My flyin profile ignore veins/ herbs dont know why. I try to fix it by myself by follow a steps in head thread, but still nothing 
> 
> there`s the profile 100 % safe DREADWASTES.xml | Ulo


It can't be your profile. Make sure you have the latest bot version v0.0.7. .... make sure you have all new herbs/mines in engine settings - collect tab or




> LINK
> 
> _It's the last version of the bot, with the updated herbs and mines, and it has all the new behaviors._

----------


## Ramanov

> Since u are on pirate realms, and u dont care about the account, enable memory writing and see how it goes.


Well, I'm not playing on a pirate realm.

----------


## jumperu

well, then get the latest version of the bot...1.4.2 is very outdated....see my last post or the first one

----------


## Pelisse001

Hey Jumperu.

First of, amazing work on this support thead.
I got everything working perfectly fine, gathering works, combat works flawless, however there is one thing i can't figure out. Using the flying enging and mining, i can't get it to loot the corpses of the mobs it will kill from time to time at nodes. It just dismounts, kill, mine and goes, doesn't even try to loot the corpses on the ground.
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Jumperu.
> 
> First of, amazing work on this support thead.
> I got everything working perfectly fine, gathering works, combat works flawless, however there is one thing i can't figure out. Using the flying enging and mining, i can't get it to loot the corpses of the mobs it will kill from time to time at nodes. It just dismounts, kill, mine and goes, doesn't even try to loot the corpses on the ground.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thank you for your appreciation, as for ur question, the grinding engine - which loots the mobs and the flying engine which loots veins are different. Therefor the bot cannot loot mobs that it kills while flying. In the version made by romb0t, he implemented the option u are asking about, sadly that version is no longer maintained thus it does not work for MOP.

----------


## Pelisse001

Awww! thanks, i didn't care before but motes of harmony are a pain!

----------


## Ramanov

> well, then get the latest version of the bot...1.4.2 is very outdated....see my last post or the first one


Downloaded the version you mentioned, but strangely, there is only Grinding and Flying Engines here. Couldn't find the one for Fishing /:

----------


## jumperu

> Downloaded the version you mentioned, but strangely, there is only Grinding and Flying Engines here. Couldn't find the one for Fishing /:


I don't use fishing  :Smile: ....you can find a link to the fishing engine in the first post. You create a new folder inside lb, name it Engines, and put the file in it.
Njoy.

----------


## EUROBOT

Well, here's first Brewmaster Monk behaviour. Tested it on lvl 50 monk, it could easily track and defeat 3 lvl 55 mobs (they appear on red). It's true that my character has heirloom gear, only the weapon isn't heirloom.

It has some errors, but it works. Perhaps it's caused by using Spanish client. Tomorrow I'll test it on english client. Test and report bugs, help is welcome. If you improve this profile, please share it to the community.

EUROBOT Brewmaster Monk 50.xml

Please +rep if you like it.

----------


## Ramanov

> I don't use fishing ....you can find a link to the fishing engine in the first post. You create a new folder inside lb, name it Engines, and put the file in it.
> Njoy.


Thanks a lot! Worked like a charm.

----------


## EUROBOT

I don't know if it's the correct place for doing that question. Excuse me if it isn't. How do you do gathering routes? I've been thinking about this. I remembered a 2 addon combo for doing it explained at Arutha's old forum, but I can't remember which addons were, and I don't know if they're outdated or not. I've googled it, and I've found gatherer+routes, but routes is outdated. Other people says they're using carbonite to draw the route on the map, then they do it manually and save it on LB.

Another question: Where did you track Spellid? Did you use some database or addon? I used to check them from wowhead, but nowadays you've 3 or 4 spells with the same name, different spellid, and LB isn't working properly for me using the "by name" buff rule.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mreguy

I wanted to post in here that I'm running into a slight issue right now.
I'm running a Windwalker Monk vl 90, LazyBot+PQR. All the spells and abilities are working just fine, but my issue is that it's skipping out on looting.
I've got it set up in an area to kill and loot a specific set of mobs for Mote of Harmony, so you can see where that is a bit of an issue.
Sometimes the bot will loot, but other times it will just continue to run away and kill more mobs.
Anyone got an idea about that?
Thanks!

EDIT: I'll add in that the mob in particular are Weeping Horrors in the North Eastern area of Krasarang Wilds. They take a bit after death to become lootable, and I'm guessing that's why LazyBot is not looting them. Is there a way to change how long LazyBot waits to loot a target?

----------


## EUROBOT

> I wanted to post in here that I'm running into a slight issue right now.
> I'm running a Windwalker Monk vl 90, LazyBot+PQR. All the spells and abilities are working just fine, but my issue is that it's skipping out on looting.
> I've got it set up in an area to kill and loot a specific set of mobs for Mote of Harmony, so you can see where that is a bit of an issue.
> Sometimes the bot will loot, but other times it will just continue to run away and kill more mobs.
> Anyone got an idea about that?
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I'll add in that the mob in particular are Weeping Horrors in the North Eastern area of Krasarang Wilds. They take a bit after death to become lootable, and I'm guessing that's why LazyBot is not looting them. Is there a way to change how long LazyBot waits to loot a target?


Yeah, tick WAIT FOR LOOT on ENGINE SETTING, while GRINDING ENGINE is selected.

----------


## jumperu

> I don't know if it's the correct place for doing that question. Excuse me if it isn't. How do you do gathering routes? I've been thinking about this. I remembered a 2 addon combo for doing it explained at Arutha's old forum, but I can't remember which addons were, and I don't know if they're outdated or not. I've googled it, and I've found gatherer+routes, but routes is outdated. Other people says they're using carbonite to draw the route on the map, then they do it manually and save it on LB.
> Another question: Where did you track Spellid? Did you use some database or addon? I used to check them from wowhead, but nowadays you've 3 or 4 spells with the same name, different spellid, and LB isn't working properly for me using the "by name" buff rule.
> Thanks in advance.


Yea, gatherer is pretty good, last i know about it, the addon used to receive data from other users from ur realm to give you the best route possible. 
I personally think the best map are made by your own "mind", cause when you make it u must think that the bot has to avoid trees, mountains, houses..etc....if u make the route exactly how gatherer tells u to and the bot is stuck in the first tree = profile is useless.
Last one i made was after i saw a post for honorbudy (HB profiles do not work on LB), so i made 1 for LB high above so he does not get stuck in the mountains..150harvest/h. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-trillium.html (How to farm endless stacks of Ghost Iron/Trillium)

Spell id is found on wowhead, they removed most of the old spells. But if u are not sure, let's say u have a warr...hit enrage then go to bot-debug-log own spells ..the bot will post in his log the spells id he has on him, so buff it and take it from the log. (and ye, by name does not work  :Frown:  )

----------


## EUROBOT

> Spell id is found on wowhead, they removed most of the old spells. But if u are not sure, let's say u have a warr...hit enrage then go to bot-debug-log own spells ..the bot will post in his log the spells id he has on him, so buff it and take it from the log. (and ye, by name does not work  )


Thanks for your response. I've sae it just a while before you've said it.

I'm trying to improve my monk's brewmaster behavior, but it seems that LB has some problems with spell detection. Really incorrectly linked spells are on the position related: Spear Hand Strike: 1-0, Tiger Palm: 1-9, Provoke: 2-1, Quaking Palm: 6-0, Blackout Kick: 1-7, Jab: 1-3, Roll: 1-1.

It should be great if you could report it to Ragehunter, Jumperu.

*[13:45:31] Found key: Spear Hand Strike : 1 : 0*
*[13:45:31] Found key: Tiger Palm : 1 : 9*
[13:45:31] Found key: Breath of Fire : 1 : 8
[13:45:31] Found key: Blackout Kick : 1 : 7
[13:45:31] Found key: Expel Harm : 1 : 6
[13:45:31] Found key: Dizzying Haze : 1 : 5
[13:45:31] Found key: Keg Smash : 1 : 4
[13:45:31] Found key: Jab : 1 : 3
[13:45:31] Found key: Clash : 1 : 2
[13:45:31] Found key: Roll : 1 : 1
*[13:45:31] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0*
*[13:45:31] Found key: Quaking Palm : 1 : 9*
*[13:45:31] Key: Blackout Kick : 1 : 4 is a duplicate*
*[13:45:31] Key: Tiger Palm : 1 : 3 is a duplicate*
*[13:45:31] Key: Jab : 1 : 2 is a duplicate*
*[13:45:31] Key: Roll : 1 : 1 is a duplicate*
*[13:45:31] Key: Quaking Palm : 6 : 0 is a duplicate*
[13:45:31] Found key: Paralysis : 6 : 9
[13:45:31] Found key: Disable : 6 : 8
[13:45:31] Found key: Spinning Crane Kick : 6 : 7
[13:45:31] Found key: Chi Burst : 6 : 6
[13:45:31] Found key: Lifeblood : 6 : 5
[13:45:31] Found key: Fortifying Brew : 6 : 4
[13:45:31] Found key: Elusive Brew : 6 : 3
[13:45:31] Found key: Guard : 6 : 2
[13:45:31] Found key: Legacy of the Emperor : 6 : 1
[13:45:31] Found item: Камень возвращения : 5 : 0
[13:45:31] Found key: Traveler's Tundra Mammoth : 5 : 9
[13:45:31] Found key: Great Red Dragon Turtle : 5 : 8
[13:45:31] Found key: Mobile Banking : 5 : 6
[13:45:31] Found key: Mass Resurrection : 5 : 3
[13:45:31] Found key: Resuscitate : 5 : 2
[13:45:31] Found key: Detox : 5 : 1
[13:45:31] Found item: Poción de sanación excelente : 4 : 0
[13:45:31] Found key: Disenchant : 3 : 9
[13:45:31] Found key: Enchanting : 3 : 8
[13:45:31] Found key: First Aid : 3 : 6
[13:45:31] Found key: Cooking : 3 : 5
[13:45:31] Found key: Cooking Fire : 3 : 4
[13:45:31] Found key: Fishing : 3 : 3
[13:45:31] Found key: Archaeology : 3 : 2
[13:45:31] Found key: Survey : 3 : 1
[13:45:31] Found key: Touch of Death : 2 : 2
*[13:45:31] Key: Provoke : 2 : 1 is a duplicate*
[13:45:31] Key: actionpage1 potentially bound incorrectly, should be: shift-1
[13:45:36] Key: Tiger Power does not exist on your bars
[13:45:36] Relogger: False

----------


## jumperu

> I'm trying to improve my monk's brewmaster behavior, but it seems that LB has some problems with spell detection. Really incorrectly linked spells are on the position related: Spear Hand Strike: 1-0, Tiger Palm: 1-9, Provoke: 2-1, Quaking Palm: 6-0, Blackout Kick: 1-7, Jab: 1-3, Roll: 1-1.


Ur bars are wrong. U have the spells twice...
*[13:45:31] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0
[13:45:31] Key: Provoke : 2 : 1 is a duplicate

So the bot detects the spell corectly, he will use the first one he finds: bar 1 key 0. 

Just remove all...and i mean all the spells from all bars... and drag them from spellbook once on bar 1 key 1-0 and the rest just above(bar5-1, so when u takeover to fight some mob or the other faction, u have all the spells there and you don't need to switch bars).
If the behavior you made is with send key rules...then make sure the key from behavior is the same as ingame.*

----------


## Aceben

Hey, after the last update the skinning isn't working, even though it said that he fixed it in the update. Any ideas how to get this to work? Cant use the gloves as I dont have mop account. It doesn't work on the old version either...

----------


## rojam1

(Gathering Profile) I'm working on this behavior for a feral druid but it's not quite working as I would like. It tries to cast renewal every time I go into combat, it doesn't cast healing touch ever and I would like it to cast rake before shred. https://rapidshare.com/files/1505004676/Feral Druid.xml

----------


## jumperu

> Hey, after the last update the skinning isn't working, even though it said that he fixed it in the update. Any ideas how to get this to work? Cant use the gloves as I dont have mop account. It doesn't work on the old version either...


skinning is working very well, engine settings - skin. In the last update was fixed the part where the bot was trying to skin mobs that required herbalism/engi to skinn so he would get stuck at those.




> (Gathering Profile) I'm working on this behavior for a feral druid but it's not quite working as I would like. It tries to cast renewal every time I go into combat, it doesn't cast healing touch ever and I would like it to cast rake before shred. https://rapidshare.com/files/1505004676/Feral Druid.xml


*The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:
there is a feral behavior in the first post, use that 1*

----------


## rojam1

> skinning is working very well, engine settings - skin. In the last update was fixed the part where the bot was trying to skin mobs that required herbalism/engi to skinn so he would get stuck at those.
> 
> 
> *The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:
> there is a feral behavior in the first post, use that 1*


I tried that one, it just goes to bear form and practically dies every time

----------


## EUROBOT

> Ur bars are wrong. U have the spells twice...
> *[13:45:31] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0
> [13:45:31] Key: Provoke : 2 : 1 is a duplicate
> 
> So the bot detects the spell corectly, he will use the first one he finds: bar 1 key 0. 
> 
> Just remove all...and i mean all the spells from all bars... and drag them from spellbook once on bar 1 key 1-0 and the rest just above(bar5-1, so when u takeover to fight some mob or the other faction, u have all the spells there and you don't need to switch bars).
> If the behavior you made is with send key rules...then make sure the key from behavior is the same as ingame.*


Hi men. I've used LB old and EVO during a year more or less, and I've tried lots of behaviors, improved them and I also have done some of them. If yo pay attention, yo would see:

[13:45:31] Found key: Spear Hand Strike : 1 : 0
...
[13:45:31] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0

It's a bug that appears at least with 6 spells which I'm using, because some spells are detected as if they were 2 different spells at the same time.

I've solved it attaching missing spells on the behavior to SEND KEY, and also tested and improved the behavior and now it works like a charm, but it doesn't mean that it isn't a bug. Perhaps it also happens on other spells and classes, I haven't tested yet by baby´sitting and log debug.

I've sent a private message to Ragehunter through the Forum.

Thanks for reading my post and giving me an answer.

----------


## jumperu

> Hi men. I've used LB old and EVO during a year more or less, and I've tried lots of behaviors, improved them and I also have done some of them. If yo pay attention, yo would see:
> 
> [13:45:31] Found key: Spear Hand Strike : 1 : 0
> ...
> [13:45:31] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0
> 
> It's a bug that appears at least with 6 spells which I'm using, because some spells are detected as if they were 2 different spells at the same time.
> 
> I've solved it attaching missing spells on the behavior to SEND KEY, and also tested and improved the behavior and now it works like a charm, but it doesn't mean that it isn't a bug. Perhaps it also happens on other spells and classes, I haven't tested yet by baby´sitting and log debug.
> ...


Ok, and if u remove all spells and u only put them once, it still detects them wrong?
Thanks for contributing to behaviors, ill link urs in the first post if the link u gave 2 posts back is still correct.




> I tried that one, it just goes to bear form and practically dies every time


Sry, have no ideea, mine works ok, maybe you don't have cat form on ur bars...Tick log debug then start the bot and see what it says.

----------


## jumperu

> I tried that one, it just goes to bear form and practically dies every time


Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu.xml

Corrected my behavior, please test it and tell me how it is

----------


## Mullc

Hi Jumperu

I'm using your Blood DK Behavior and your Crab farm route in Krasarang.
It works like a charm killing all the "small" crabs but when bot pulls the big ones with 1,7k million hp, it bugs after a few seconds and says combat took to long.
I saw you mentioned it when you first posted the route, but maybe you or someone else have found a solution to this?
And this happens all the time.

Greetings, and thanks for a great work with the bot!

----------


## romb0t

@Mullc
At this stage, the timer to detect "bugged" mob is hardcoded. If the life of the mob is not under 85 % in 20s (40 s if you are less than level 10) then you hit the "bugged" mob and see the text: "Combat took to long, bugged - blacklisting".

We could think of adding a parameter so that you can decide the time to detect a bugged mob or we could change the way to detect bugged mobs.

----------


## dawawe

I see ppl talking about key pressers for milling/prospecting here is the lazy bot plug in for it if they dont want another program to do it just drop it into the plugins folder.

http://www.mediafire.com/?w9xtm93ccwx447h


Also my townlong mining elite detection currently not working for me and there are 2 elite infested areas u may want to avoid. I do this on my tank so its not a problem for me.
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?5g6136ja0jnkpl5

----------


## chichopow

been reading some pages but didnt found nothing so im going to ask, is there any profile to gather fools cap mainly/herbs in dread wastes?  :Smile:  ty

----------


## Mreguy

Alright I'm going to throw this up in here, hope I get a couple answers or at least someone experiencing the same issues as I am.
Using Lazybot with PQR, I have Sheuron's Monk Grinding profile loaded in PQR and a blank behavior in LB.
The PQR works great when it's on it's own, however, when loaded up with LB, the rotations start to act a bit funky.
Also, I'm not sure if this is a possible source of some of the issues, but I seem to have more rotation issues when Ghost Iron Dragonling procs and spawns a dragonling to fight for me, as well as Invoke Spirit of Xuen.
Anyone got some help for me? Or is anyone out there having a similar issue?

----------


## EUROBOT

> Alright I'm going to throw this up in here, hope I get a couple answers or at least someone experiencing the same issues as I am.
> Using Lazybot with PQR, I have Sheuron's Monk Grinding profile loaded in PQR and a blank behavior in LB.
> The PQR works great when it's on it's own, however, when loaded up with LB, the rotations start to act a bit funky.
> Also, I'm not sure if this is a possible source of some of the issues, but I seem to have more rotation issues when Ghost Iron Dragonling procs and spawns a dragonling to fight for me, as well as Invoke Spirit of Xuen.
> Anyone got some help for me? Or is anyone out there having a similar issue?


If you don't need the best rotation for grinding or gathering, give a try to a monk LB behavior. I've posted beta from mine here:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2557893 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

Give a try. I'll update it when reached 90, applying my exp and the feedback received (if I receive any  :Smile: )

----------


## feosgo

Hi there!
I have a little issue i wish u can explain what's wrong : when my bags are on full the bot goes to vendor as i set but wont sell anything; the cursor just go on every slot correctly but wont click to sell.
Please Help this is making me ****ing crazy XD , thank you for your attention! : )

----------


## romb0t

@dawave
Are you saying that elite detection is not correct with LB ?

@Mreguy
Anything relevant in the log after having checked the debug box ? In short, check the debu box, start a fight and at the end of the fight, copy what you see in the log window.

@feosgo
Without more information, we could not help you...
What are the options that you have choosen in the engine settings ?
Any log with the debug check box checked ?
In short, check the debu box, do the necessary to have to go to the vendor, start the bot till it tries to click on the items, copy what you see in the log window.

----------


## dawawe

> @dawave
> Are you saying that elite detection is not correct with LB ?


not working for me. have it checke, still mines stuff near them an pulls

----------


## romb0t

@dawawe
And the detection distance is correct ?
I will try to check that  :Wink:

----------


## EUROBOT

> Hi there!
> I have a little issue i wish u can explain what's wrong : when my bags are on full the bot goes to vendor as i set but wont sell anything; the cursor just go on every slot correctly but wont click to sell.
> Please Help this is making me ****ing crazy XD , thank you for your attention! : )


Hi men, I think you should try using some addon, like MINIMALIST which has all the functions you should need, or a combo including SELLJUNK or SCRAP and AUTOREPAIR.

I hope it helps you.

----------


## kuukuu

I find lb is not detecting mobs near nodes. Keeps flying into groups of 3+ when I have it set to avoid any with more then one. I've just manually blacklisted said nodes but providing feedback just in case.

----------


## jumperu

> I find lb is not detecting mobs near nodes. Keeps flying into groups of 3+ when I have it set to avoid any with more then one. I've just manually blacklisted said nodes but providing feedback just in case.


Are you sure u got the latest version.... 0.0.7? ...it's working very well for me

----------


## kuzefix

if i downloaded a behavior how do i add it to LB? xD

----------


## jumperu

put it in behaviors folder inside lb folder. if you haven't got that folder, make it

----------


## kuzefix

it worked! THX!

----------


## saucyjay

Loaded a lvl 1-10 profile, but cant seem to disable the mount feature, so the bot wont start. Any suggestions?

----------


## nith

My both just resists to use ghostwaypoints, it doesnt mather if it's ground or mount vertices. I've tried different locations, different graveyards. Different everything. It just wont work!

Help extremely much appreciated

----------


## jumperu

> Loaded a lvl 1-10 profile, but cant seem to disable the mount feature, so the bot wont start. Any suggestions?


engine settings - use mount - untick it...but i doubt lvl 1-10 profile was recorded using ground mount.




> My both just resists to use ghostwaypoints, it doesnt mather if it's ground or mount vertices. I've tried different locations, different graveyards. Different everything. It just wont work!


more details?...tick log debug and post a log?...does the bot presses the release button?...if vertices are ground mount..does he use mount when farming?

----------


## saucyjay

Thanks Jumperu, I should have been more specific. The profile is a "flying profile" for Valley of Trials 1-5. So there is no "use mount" option to uncheck. Is there a way to convert the flying type to grinding?

----------


## nith

He just skips to follow the waypoints, he dies > spawns at the graveyard > turns head towards the red arrow (the corpse) and runs towards the corpse. Sometimes, he managed to get through all terrain and shit. But he doesn't care about the ghostwaypoints ):

There is not error message :> (i think!)

I died on purpose. this is the message. as usual:

[23:27:31] Combat done, result : Died
[23:27:34] Move to our corpse

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks Jumperu, I should have been more specific. The profile is a "flying profile" for Valley of Trials 1-5. So there is no "use mount" option to uncheck. Is there a way to convert the flying type to grinding?


wait wait wait....when u said "Loaded a lvl 1-10 profile" u did not mean that it was a grinding profile? 
and again "The profile is a "flying profile" for Valley of Trials 1-5." ...flying profile means that the bot mounts up and goes find herbs and mines..i think u are messing those profiles up.
so ... "So there is no "use mount" option to unchecked." ...if u are in grinding engine..at engine settings there is the option to turn off the "use mount" so the bot won't try to mount between mobs.

"Is there a way to convert the flying type to grinding?" NO  :Smile: 

hope u understood...if u didn't read the manual, the first post, then come back and post again if u have more trouble.




> He just skips to follow the waypoints, he dies > spawns at the graveyard > turns head towards the red arrow (the corpse) and runs towards the corpse. Sometimes, he managed to get through all terrain and shit. But he doesn't care about the ghostwaypoints ):
> 
> There is not error message :> (i think!)


Sometimes, my bot also does this, but just like 1-2 deaths from 20...idk what is the cause, probably some program interfering with the bot (don't minimize the bot window or wow window).
Also make sure the gy path and normal path are connected and that the gy path does not have spots on it.
If that does not work, maybe romb0t can shed some light into this, it's possible that ragehunter changed something in the way the bot resses.

----------


## nith

I do only use spots, no normal vertices. can that be the problem?

----------


## jumperu

> I do only use spots, no normal vertices. can that be the problem?


If u read the first post - how to make a grinding profile- i said there " spots are to tell the bot where to go to find the next mob/pack of mobs." ...so yes, that is the problem, use ground mount vertices when u record gy path and link it to the normal profile... 

and please read again the 1st post  :Smile: 

quick example http://imgur.com/KCP8o

----------


## nith

Do the normal vertices have to be a circle? or can it be a line?

----------


## jumperu

> Do the normal vertices have to be a circle? or can it be a line?


The normal vertices (i guess u are referring to the path u wanna record) can be a line, a curve, a circle ...any shape works for you @the enviroment. Spots can be on the path or near it.

ps: this info is also in the first post, wich again u did not read :P

----------


## fortyonehertz

Getting this error. Re-installed .Net and cleared all lazybot files from my PC, downloaded it again, still getting this error.

'Message: Unable to connect to the remote server
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: '

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## niabolix

I have the same problem

----------


## iceki

looks like the auto update check is failing cause the server isn't responding, instead of just not updating it's throwing a exception

----------


## Burdd

same problem here too, something's happened to the server by the looks of it, bot was running fine earlier today, reloaded it, and it hasn't been able to "connect" since, and denying it firewall access doesn't make things any better unfortunately, if I was any good with programming I'd remove the server query, it was a great idea, but it seems to kill us if it goes down

----------


## Wookiz

I have just updated lazybot and now I get this error. 


```
Message: Unable to connect to the remote server
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace:    at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
   at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
   at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
   at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
   at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
   at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
   at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

Windows 7 x64

(also I recently installed visual basic 2010 express if you think that had anything to do with this. I have only found one other person with this error (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates).

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## EUROBOT

Same problem, so I think it's an issue from bot, not from our computers. Let's see when Ragehuner can fix it. He's doing a wonderful job, as Jumperu or Rombot do.

----------


## gerardolm

It's failing because the update server seems to be down. An uncaught exception that is thrown when the connection times out makes it break. This is one of those "single point of failure" scenarios where a simple try-catch with a confirmation dialog (e.g. "Update server is down, continue?") would solve the problem. Does anybody know if Ragehunter's code is opensource or if he allows other people to contribute?

----------


## jumperu

> It's failing because the update server seems to be down. An uncaught exception that is thrown when the connection times out makes it break. This is one of those "single point of failure" scenarios where a simple try-catch with a confirmation dialog (e.g. "Update server is down, continue?") would solve the problem. Does anybody know if Ragehunter's code is opensource or if he allows other people to contribute?


He did not share his source so far, but u can try and post on the russian forum Lazy Evolution 5.0.5 16057 -

@all

wait for the fix and stop posting the same error again&again, i'm sure we will get a fix soon.

----------


## Jolted

I can't seem to make an account on that site for whatever reason it won't send the email confirmation to my email so I cant't post. Do you have one? Could you post for us? Thanks..

----------


## gerardolm

Well, for those that do not want to wait, grab .NET Reflector and the Reflexil addon and remove the update check. I would upload the patched .exe but I would need Ragehunter's approval for that.

----------


## drncrll

> Well, for those that do not want to wait, grab .NET Reflector and the Reflexil addon and remove the update check. I would upload the patched .exe but I would need Ragehunter's approval for that.


Hey bro can you please explain a little more what to do? I honestly didnt understand much...thanks!

----------


## jumperu

> I can't seem to make an account on that site for whatever reason it won't send the email confirmation to my email so I cant't post. Do you have one? Could you post for us? Thanks..


Check the spam folder.
I'll post also when i get home..

----------


## gerardolm

> Hey bro can you please explain a little more what to do? I honestly didnt understand much...thanks!


LazyBot is written in a .NET language, meaning the .exe file (which contains .NET bytecode) can be "disassembled" to take a look at what it does in a more or less readable way (more than asm at least). This is what .NET Reflector does, you can open a .NET Assembly (like a .exe or a .dll) and see, to a certain extent, what it does. Reflexil is an addon for this tool which lets you, aside from seeing, write or modify this code. Basically what I did was disassemble the LazyBot executable, find where it's checking for updates and just remove this method call and then save back the .exe. This way, when you start it up, it skips the check for updates step and goes directly to the main screen.

----------


## drncrll

> LazyBot is written in a .NET language, meaning the .exe file (which contains .NET bytecode) can be "disassembled" to take a look at what it does in a more or less readable way (more than asm at least). This is what .NET Reflector does, you can open a .NET Assembly (like a .exe or a .dll) and see, to a certain extent, what it does. Reflexil is an addon for this tool which lets you, aside from seeing, write or modify this code. Basically what I did was disassemble the LazyBot executable, find where it's checking for updates and just remove this method call and then save back the .exe. This way, when you start it up, it skips the check for updates step and goes directly to the main screen.


Oh thanks for the quick answer gerardolm, can you check your inbox plz?

----------


## tylen

> Well, for those that do not want to wait, grab .NET Reflector and the Reflexil addon and remove the update check. I would upload the patched .exe but I would need Ragehunter's approval for that.


since Ragehunter never shared his code which he got by modifying open source code, you dont need to ask his permission.. making him what, like the owner of copyright?

----------


## EUROBOT

> since Ragehunter never shared his code which he got by modifying open source code, you dont need to ask his permission.. making him what, like the owner of copyright?


I think everyone could choose share his work or not, no matter it starts after shared work from another one or not. I think it's also applied to drncrll. Ragehunter has done that LB will continue, so his contribution must be apreciated, and I understand gerardolm.

----------


## Mreguy

> LazyBot is written in a .NET language, meaning the .exe file (which contains .NET bytecode) can be "disassembled" to take a look at what it does in a more or less readable way (more than asm at least). This is what .NET Reflector does, you can open a .NET Assembly (like a .exe or a .dll) and see, to a certain extent, what it does. Reflexil is an addon for this tool which lets you, aside from seeing, write or modify this code. Basically what I did was disassemble the LazyBot executable, find where it's checking for updates and just remove this method call and then save back the .exe. This way, when you start it up, it skips the check for updates step and goes directly to the main screen.


If possible, could you send me your patched version of this?

----------


## andrewpaulmurray

I took LazyEvolution.exe from the last ROMBOT release, copied it across and used it to launch the new RAGEHUNTER version. Lazybot now works, (Pandaren also), but the interface has reverted to the "old style".

----------


## Jolted

> I took LazyEvolution.exe from the last ROMBOT release, copied it across and used it to launch the new RAGEHUNTER version. Lazybot now works, (Pandaren also), but the interface has reverted to the "old style".


Could you post a link to the ROMBOT download.

----------


## drncrll

Ok to make it START for now (atleast it works for me) the only thing you have to do is what andrewpaulmurray said, take the .exe from here : DepositFiles. The problem is that i cannot manage to "Attach" the bot, it recognize the process but it says that i'm not in game... I dont know if he's using another version of the .exe.

----------


## Jolted

drncrll I used your link and copied to my Lazy Evo folder. When you start the exe it says "not ingame" however if you just click attach it will open the bot. When I click start bot i get an error saying the program needs to close but if you just keep the window open rather than clicking close the bot works just fine. Let me know if that works for you as well.

----------


## WoWAdvantage4Life

anybudy have luck getting this bot to skin?

----------


## romb0t

Yes it could work to use my old version of the exe. This is due to the fact that all the necessary stuff are in the lazylib.dll. But I think that some features won't work as a lot of modifications have been made in the lazylib.dll which have not been updated in Lazy Evolution.exe (Detect hostile mobs can be one of them, fishing pools won't work as I have modified the fishing feature in lazylib.dll that RageHunter did not ...).

Some new features added by RageHunter won't work too like Monk stuff and new features of classes like Warlocks.

For people who liked my version, just to tell them that in private (for my own purpose), the bot is still alive and works.

----------


## pEcUrA

Hello Guyz! :Smile:  Some little Problem there! 
One:
I've to Use PQR with Lazy Bot to Farm cause the Behavior of Lazy Bot (Jumperu's profile for spriest) just cast Vampiric Touch! Yes, i'm using a Spriest. What can i do to fix and start to use the Behaviors correctly? 

Second Answer:
Can i watch a movie or do something else with my pc when the bot is running? Cause when he need for example loot sometimes my mouse icon go crazy and i need to alt tab and let him loot. I hope someone understand my english and help me! @[email protected]

Greetings!:v

----------


## drncrll

> drncrll I used your link and copied to my Lazy Evo folder. When you start the exe it says "not ingame" however if you just click attach it will open the bot. When I click start bot i get an error saying the program needs to close but if you just keep the window open rather than clicking close the bot works just fine. Let me know if that works for you as well.


Hmmm i did what you just said but how can i load a profile or even click the start button? Cuz it appears to me as unclickable, i can only see "Main Chat and Debug" and cannot start the bot. Did you maybe copied something else and not just the .exe ?

----------


## andrewpaulmurray

> Could you post a link to the ROMBOT download.


Sure, this version of the exe worked for me with no problems: Lazy Evolution.rar




> Some new features added by RageHunter won't work too like Monk stuff and new features of classes like Warlocks.


This could be true, I use PQR to manage my rotations.




> Can i watch a movie or do something else with my pc when the bot is running? Cause when he need for example loot sometimes my mouse icon go crazy and i need to alt tab and let him loot.


Run WoW in a window, shrink it down real small and run movie in window next to it. Works for me.

----------


## xrandomz

Request: Level 90 Fire Mage Behavior for MoP using these talents Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Cheers in advance..

----------


## Jolted

> Hmmm i did what you just said but how can i load a profile or even click the start button? Cuz it appears to me as unclickable, i can only see "Main Chat and Debug" and cannot start the bot. Did you maybe copied something else and not just the .exe ?


For me it I was able to click anything then when I hit start it would error, but it would still run, now it's getting an error as soon as I attach. Try andrewpaulmurray's link.

----------


## opiates

I'm having an issue with mounting on my druid, any help? obviously everything is bound and settings seem right to me, thanks

----------


## EUROBOT

Ragehunter's version of LB is again working for me!

----------


## nox77

hello I can not run the bot with my monk bot leaves me this error message : 



> Unknown class
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace: à LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_UnitClass()
> à LazyLib.ActionBar.BarMapper.MapBars()
> à LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting()
> à LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartStopBotting()
> à LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartEngineClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> à System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> ...


Please help me ( sorry for my bad english im french)

----------


## Jkamstedt

Hi! When i start the bot, i can't Attach the game to the bot. 
I have Windowed mode. 32-bit EXE wow. Net frame is updated.

----------


## nox77

it works with my other personal but not with my monk

----------


## jumperu

> Hello Guyz! Some little Problem there! 
> One:
> I've to Use PQR with Lazy Bot to Farm cause the Behavior of Lazy Bot (Jumperu's profile for spriest) just cast Vampiric Touch! Yes, i'm using a Spriest. What can i do to fix and start to use the Behaviors correctly? 
> 
> Second Answer:
> Can i watch a movie or do something else with my pc when the bot is running? Cause when he need for example loot sometimes my mouse icon go crazy and i need to alt tab and let him loot. I hope someone understand my english and help me! @[email protected]
> 
> Greetings!:v


I'll take a look at the behavior again, it could really help if u would tick "log debug" before u start the bot, and cop/paste here the log from the start +fight with 1 mob.

For ur second problem, you can enable memory writing but at your own risk. If blizz scans ur comp, it can find the bot attached. I don't know to tell u the probability to find the bot, but if u are carefull not to be reported u should be safe. I'm only botting with MW enabled.

ps: @all - never bot on an account u don't wanna lose, no matter what bot u use




> Request: Level 90 Fire Mage Behavior for MoP using these talents Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> Cheers in advance..


I'll try to make one soon.




> I'm having an issue with mounting on my druid, any help? obviously everything is bound and settings seem right to me, thanks


Tick log debug and see what it says. Maybe you don't have the fly form on bars. Also make sure u set both Fly keys in engine settings.




> Hi! When i start the bot, i can't Attach the game to the bot. 
> I have Windowed mode. 32-bit EXE wow. Net frame is updated.


Are you sure u got the latest version of the bot, 0.0.7?

----------


## opiates

Hey thanks jump for all your help quick question though! I'm using your 85 grinding profile, and when I die I run back to my corpse but I just sit there,don't rez.. This thread is pretty long so I apologise if you already answered the question

----------


## jumperu

> Hey thanks jump for all your help quick question though! I'm using your 85 grinding profile, and when I die I run back to my corpse but I just sit there,don't rez.. This thread is pretty long so I apologise if you already answered the question


Try enabling memory writing, i can't suggest anything else since my bot resses fine 9 out of 10 times.
As for MW, as i said above 



> You can enable memory writing but at your own risk. If blizz scans ur comp, it can find the bot attached. I don't know to tell u the probability to find the bot, but if u are carefull not to be reported u should be safe. I'm only botting with MW enabled.

----------


## Wookiz

Lazybot won't recognize my WoW client as in game and won't let me start the bot after I attach. Can anyone help with this? (Was working yesterday)

----------


## jumperu

> Lazybot won't recognize my WoW client as in game and won't let me start the bot after I attach. Can anyone help with this? (Was working yesterday)


Are u sure u started wow in 32 bit?

----------


## Jolted

Does anyone have a Townlong Steppes grinding profile?

----------


## shahharsh2010

I got Ret Paladin Combat Easy Clean and Fast kill 
Use it with *Seal of Insight* and Talent *Holy Avenger* 
inquisition [ takes advantage of inquisition with pull never seen on any other combat behavior yet] 
Use Exorcism on every CD / Proc 
Use Crusader Strike every CD 
Use Judgment Every CD 
Avenging Wrath + Hammer of Wrath 
Hammer of Wrath on 20 or less 
Hammer of justice on pull 
Word of Glory to heal 
Flash of light with Selfless heal 75 % or less health 
+ more 
Basically Every CD and dps of ret paladin [ Does not have Divine protection and shield and stuff never got chance to use it helth always stayed up 60% but can put it if needed ]


Lvl my ret paladin from 85 to 90 using it my personal combat behavior. 

Test it out  :Smile:

----------


## shahharsh2010

I am making new extended profile for Yan Zhe River just 1 noob Q 
how to make your vendor path as Vendor mount. 
I have mammoth with vendors I want to use it just don't know how to put it on profile any idea ? 
Profile is running smooth so far except for bag full lol Will post profile with overnight run

----------


## demoniste

Thanks all to continue update LB  :Smile: 

Any chance to have the updated pointers.cs please ?

I want back to the code but offsets have change too much from 4.3 ...

Thx

----------


## dajnos

Is it possible to turn on the bot that he would harvest for example ghost iron ore on lvl 85 with ground mount ? Or you can't use it with ground mount to harvest veins\herbs ?

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Is it possible to turn on the bot that he would harvest for example ghost iron ore on lvl 85 with ground mount ? Or you can't use it with ground mount to harvest veins\herbs ?


Yes u can all u have to do is make ground mount profile and it will farm for u.  :Smile:  
but watch out u might get stuck and look like botish and add pull is extra :/

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Does anyone have a Townlong Steppes grinding profile?


I will work on it as soon as my current lvling toon gets to 88


Edit 
If any 1 would merge my last 2 post would be appreciated did not mean to post separate answer in 2 post just did not saw other post on time. Sorry.

----------


## dajnos

> Yes u can all u have to do is make ground mount profile and it will farm for u.  
> but watch out u might get stuck and look like botish and add pull is extra :/


Sure but what do you mean by making a ground mount profile ? Should I search for some special option in profile settings or what?

----------


## EUROBOT

> it works with my other personal but not with my monk


I'm playing with my monk and it works fine. Sometimes it crashes, but no so often. Are you using 0.0.7 version? I think it should be the cause of your issue.

----------


## jumperu

> I am making new extended profile for Yan Zhe River just 1 noob Q 
> how to make your vendor path as Vendor mount. 
> I have mammoth with vendors I want to use it just don't know how to put it on profile any idea ? 
> Profile is running smooth so far except for bag full lol Will post profile with overnight run


Atm, lb does not support tundra mammoth, though i made this request to ragehunter, maybe he will add it, it need to be in a sepparate plugin.




> Sure but what do you mean by making a ground mount profile ? Should I search for some special option in profile settings or what?


There is no "special option", you just record a profile using ur ground mount instead of the flying one. I doubt however that it will work correctly.

----------


## dajnos

> There is no "special option", you just record a profile using ur ground mount instead of the flying one. I doubt however that it will work correctly.


Oh, I didn't think it could be so easy ;p also I saw some guy botting with ground mount and it looks kinda good if you make a good route in some proper place. Thanks for answer btw  :Smile:

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Oh, I didn't think it could be so easy ;p also I saw some guy botting with ground mount and it looks kinda good if you make a good route in some proper place. Thanks for answer btw


I would still think one point or another u will get stuck and looks like bot. I try to make ground mount profile just near by river routes 4 herb still got stuck lol!

----------


## nexcis

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but is there anything that we can do about the BoP confirmation window?

----------


## waisosrs

> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but is there anything that we can do about the BoP confirmation window?


I believe ArkAutoLootBoP - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse still works for this nexcis, haven't tried for a while but let me know how it works out.

----------


## nexcis

> I believe ArkAutoLootBoP - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse still works for this nexcis, haven't tried for a while but let me know how it works out.


Thanks I'll look into that Waisors, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Wazaki

I have the bot grinding some sprites at mistfall village in vale of eternal blossoms and it works good except for one problem, sometimes when its about to loot something the bot says "am stuck" in the program then starts running off into walls. It's always in the same direction and it wont stop running into that wall unless I stop then start the bot again, any ideas?

I should probably mention I have it set to one point in the profile settings with a pull range of 80 yards, the mobs respawn fast enough to keep the bot at that one point so its not me thats set it up to run in that direction, and no there are no mobs behind that cliff wall.

----------


## EUROBOT

> Thanks I'll look into that Waisors, thanks!


Also minimalist, which add other functions like sell junk and autorepair, could work for you.

----------


## gabbah

i did this profile to get exalted whit Sporeggar http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-farming.html ([lazy] Sporeggar rep farming). A reputation farming section will be fine in your post.

thanks for the warrior behaviour ^^ and +Rep for your post

----------


## jumperu

> I have the bot grinding some sprites at mistfall village in vale of eternal blossoms and it works good except for one problem, sometimes when its about to loot something the bot says "am stuck" in the program then starts running off into walls. It's always in the same direction and it wont stop running into that wall unless I stop then start the bot again, any ideas?
> 
> I should probably mention I have it set to one point in the profile settings with a pull range of 80 yards, the mobs respawn fast enough to keep the bot at that one point so its not me thats set it up to run in that direction, and no there are no mobs behind that cliff wall.


80 yards is alot, and if u can't see any mob after the wall, that does not mean it isn't. Bot is pretty automated, so if for example, a flying mob goes by, he targets it, and if that mob flies into a wall and dissapears, the bot will try to follow it forever.
Try to lower the pull distance for the spots, and maybe make a new profile abit further from that wall.

----------


## FaithZero

Search Lazybot as download for private server patch version 4.0.6

----------


## fknsonikk

Im getting the following error when trying to use a flying (gathering) profile in townlong steppes:



```
[19:25:39] Going to do harvest now
[19:25:39] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
   at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
   at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
   at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
   at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
   at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
   at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
   at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
   at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
   at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
   at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
   at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
   at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
```

As you can see from the log, this error happends after the bot finds and approaches the node just fine. The node is on screen and my character is facing it. The error happends every time and instead of actually mining, it stands there for around 2 seconds before it thinks it has found the same node again, moving one step and giving the same error again. 

Would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me what im doing wrong as I havent used LB since early cata and quite alot have changed.

----------


## berli43

i need a Profile for Valley of the four Winds ( Mining ) does any1 have a profile for me ?  :Smile:

----------


## nexcis

Has anyone else noticed that the pause functionality isn't working? The text (logs) say the bot has paused yet it continues to run as if it never recognized the pause command.

----------


## jumperu

> Im getting the following error when trying to use a flying (gathering) profile in townlong steppes:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [19:25:39] Going to do harvest now
> [19:25:39] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
>    at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
>    at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> ...


Try to use the search function m8.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2548557 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)





> Has anyone else noticed that the pause functionality isn't working? The text (logs) say the bot has paused yet it continues to run as if it never recognized the pause command.


You have a very old version of LB. The one with the pause is romb0t version from patch 4.6. Ragehunter's version does not have pause





> i need a Profile for Valley of the four Winds ( Mining ) does any1 have a profile for me ?


there are 2 of these in the first post.




> Search Lazybot as download for private server patch version 4.0.6


Try these, i do not know for wich emulator it is, but it's for 4.0.6 maybe it works for you.
Be carefull, in the archive it is not the full bot, only the files that needed update, you have to copy the files over the old ones.
http://www.mediafire.com/?1fvb1bzkwvncs2b

----------


## Jolted

Is there a way to have the bot vendor items? I'm gathering herbs and I want it to vendor [Water Spirit] & [Life Spirit] because it takes up too much room in my bags. And also why does the bot take res sickness when I have the option checked to find corpse on death?

----------


## theobzerver

Hello
I'm getting this error whenever i try to change any options in General settings, for example i got the mining profile and the hunter behavior, but the mining and herb options are unchecked whenever i try to change that the bot shuts down giving me this error 
*Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Coll*

any help would be much appreciated, also if you can guide me where to find mop profiles for LBR, cause it seems i can't find any specially mining and herbalism profiles, thanks in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> Hello
> I'm getting this error whenever i try to change any options in General settings, for example i got the mining profile and the hunter behavior, but the mining and herb options are unchecked whenever i try to change that the bot shuts down giving me this error 
> *Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> ...


Use the search function. U did not set the mount bar&key in the engine settings.




> Is there a way to have the bot vendor items? I'm gathering herbs and I want it to vendor [Water Spirit] & [Life Spirit] because it takes up too much room in my bags. And also why does the bot take res sickness when I have the option checked to find corpse on death?


Get the addon: Scrap + Auto-repair. In scrap, beside the grey selling, u have an option to drag&drop any item u want to auto-sell, next time a vendor window is opened it will auto-sell any item in the list u made.

----------


## Jolted

> Get the addon: Scrap + Auto-repair. In scrap, beside the grey selling, u have an option to drag&drop any item u want to auto-sell, next time a vendor window is opened it will auto-sell any item in the list u made.


Thanks, so do you know why the bot takes res sickness when I have the option checked to find corpse on death?

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks, so do you know why the bot takes res sickness when I have the option checked to find corpse on death?


He can't ress in the new zones, idk why, maybe they need to be added in the bot core or something. In the old world, like uldum and such, he will go and find the corpse.

----------


## Jolted

> He can't ress in the new zones, idk why, maybe they need to be added in the bot core or something. In the old world, like uldum and such, he will go and find the corpse.


Ahh I see, well now my bot is going to town because it has full bags, even though its just the backpack that full, my 4 other herb bags are empty. It never did this before, it wouldn't go to town until all bags were full.

----------


## jumperu

nah, if backpack is full he will go to town, was always like this.

----------


## Jolted

> nah, if backpack is full he will go to town, was always like this.


Hmm well it won't matter anymore I got that addon you said and it works nice.

----------


## jovan25

Hi,i have following problem 
I want to use relogger built in lazybot so when i get disconnected it reconnects me.I entered 
my email and password but it doesn't work,it tries to login but it adds some letters xexe or something like that to the username or sometimes password so login fails pls help

----------


## jumperu

Sharing a Townlong Steppes Mining profile, i made it after this POST (How to farm endless stacks of Ghost Iron/Trillium) , i'm currently getting 140-170 harvests/hour with *Max Units at node: 0* (i strongly suggest this, i have a dk tank and still mobs there are killing me)

Longying Outpost +vendor+mail v2.xml

----------


## FaithZero

> Try to use the search function m8.
> 
> 
> 
> Try these, i do not know for wich emulator it is, but it's for 4.0.6 maybe it works for you.
> Be carefull, in the archive it is not the full bot, only the files that needed update, you have to copy the files over the old ones.
> 4.0.6.7z


Hello So when is the release of Lazybot farms but there is no place Herb / Mine setting

----------


## tylen

Once again, is there a way to make LB loot mobs he kills using gathering engine?

----------


## rojam1

> Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu.xml
> 
> Corrected my behavior, please test it and tell me how it is


It still just goes to bear form and hits mangle

----------


## jumperu

> Once again, is there a way to make LB loot mobs he kills using gathering engine?


I answered u before, but again, same answer: NO




> It still just goes to bear form and hits mangle


Are u sure you got cat form on bars? ...tick log debug and post here what it says.

----------


## rojam1

> [3:37:16 PM] [Engine]Initializing
> [3:37:16 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
> [3:37:16 PM] Periodic relog enabled. Next logout in: 90 minutes
> [3:37:16 PM] State changed: Combat
> [3:37:16 PM] SendKey: CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 4
> [3:37:16 PM] Started combat engine
> [3:37:16 PM] Combat done, result : Success
> [3:37:16 PM] SendKey: Mark of the Wild Bar: 6 Key: 2
> [3:37:18 PM] SendKey: CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 4
> ...


/10char10char

----------


## dawawe

I remember a few pages back with the pally profiles saying they couldnt get the bot to recognize fist of justice. The bot doesnt seem to pick up on spells that change/get replaced. Fist is still considered Hammer in the bot. Same with rogues Dispatch is registered as sinister strike. If you having troubles making your own profiles try changing the name of the ability to what it was b4 the talent/spec changed it. I picked up on this using the Assassination profile on the front page. it would say "Dispatch does not exists on your bars" but it would show sinister strike on the list of buttons found.

----------


## Gormagon

Hallo 
i have a problem
iam using lazybot 1.5.2 

and at first it was able to attach into wow but now it doesnt any more ( i use 64bit windos 7 ultimate) running wow in 32 bit as needed 

when it was able to attach back then it dindt press any keys or fly at my route in the profile 
pally

any one any idea what i may do wrong? 

need help

mfg Gor

----------


## romb0t

> He can't ress in the new zones, idk why, maybe they need to be added in the bot core or something. In the old world, like uldum and such, he will go and find the corpse.


The issue is that in the new zones, you cannot fly to your corpse... So for gathering engine, it is not possible to find your corpse.

----------


## nexcis

> You have a very old version of LB. The one with the pause is romb0t version from patch 4.6. Ragehunter's version does not have pause


I wish that was the case I'm using the latest version - the self updating one.
Its still an option under the General settings.

----------


## tylen

> I answered u before, but again, same answer: NO
> .


so sorry for asking again and thank you for answer  :Smile: 

Time to make some contribution as an excuse, here is my Townlong Steppes Fool's Cap spot route; having a miner and herbalist lets you gather Fool's Cap, Green Tea Leaf, Golden Lotus, Ghost Iron Ore and Thrillium Ore (black or white).
Note that the profile has no vendor's name (i see him manually every 48 hours; you can add one's name if you want) so the bot doesnt sell crap \ repair, but only mails ores and herbs every now and then.

http://depositfiles.com/files/t6kl64lv3

----------


## lolbaps

Jumperu, I tried to make a flying gathering profile but it does not actually navigate/move. I think the bot tries to fly up in the air but I can't fly in Pandaria before level 90. If there are nodes nearby the bot moves to the node to gather as usual.

I tried changing the Z offset in engine settings but it did not resolve this. How did you make your level 87 DK gather? Could you post your exact settings please?

----------


## kckbxrk

Will there be a version of this for the 64 bit version of WoW? i cannot get it to work as is  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I remember a few pages back with the pally profiles saying they couldnt get the bot to recognize fist of justice. The bot doesnt seem to pick up on spells that change/get replaced. Fist is still considered Hammer in the bot. Same with rogues Dispatch is registered as sinister strike. If you having troubles making your own profiles try changing the name of the ability to what it was b4 the talent/spec changed it. I picked up on this using the Assassination profile on the front page. it would say "Dispatch does not exists on your bars" but it would show sinister strike on the list of buttons found.


@every1 who has this problem
Maybe the bot does not recognize spells placement, or some spells, or holy power/etc, but u must work abit in order to set it up. 
For example, if the char is a rogue/druid, it has the 1st bar for when unstealthed, and another 1st bar for when it's stealthed. So, Do not put any spells on bar 1, put all of them on the 2-3-4 bar. Also, don't use any addons like bartender.




> Hallo 
> i have a problem
> iam using lazybot 1.5.2 
> and at first it was able to attach into wow but now it doesnt any more ( i use 64bit windos 7 ultimate) running wow in 32 bit as needed 
> when it was able to attach back then it dindt press any keys or fly at my route in the profile 
> pally
> any one any idea what i may do wrong? 
> need help
> mfg Gor


Latest version of the bot is black ui, v0.0.7. Get it from the first page.




> I wish that was the case I'm using the latest version - the self updating one.
> Its still an option under the General settings.


Maybe you are reffering to "Stop after x minutes" option, that is not a pause. Or the relogger function, wich is, well, idk if it works to well.




> Jumperu, I tried to make a flying gathering profile but it does not actually navigate/move. I think the bot tries to fly up in the air but I can't fly in Pandaria before level 90. If there are nodes nearby the bot moves to the node to gather as usual.
> 
> I tried changing the Z offset in engine settings but it did not resolve this. How did you make your level 87 DK gather? Could you post your exact settings please?


I did not make my dk gather, i never said that. The profiles posted in the first post are grinding. The "z modifier" as far as i know is the distance the bot will stop above a node.
Try recording a flying profile using ur ground mount, but it won't work very well, i suggest grinding until 90 then start gathering.




> Will there be a version of this for the 64 bit version of WoW? i cannot get it to work as is


Change ur wow in 32 bit, start the launcher-options-game preferences-32bit always.




> Time to make some contribution as an excuse, here is my Townlong Steppes Fool's Cap spot route;
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/t6kl64lv3


Ty for contributing, i'll link it in the 1st post also.

----------


## Gormagon

Originally Posted by Gormagon 
Hallo 
i have a problem
iam using lazybot 1.5.2 
and at first it was able to attach into wow but now it doesnt any more ( i use 64bit windos 7 ultimate) running wow in 32 bit as needed 
when it was able to attach back then it dindt press any keys or fly at my route in the profile 
pally
any one any idea what i may do wrong? 
need help
mfg Gor
Latest version of the bot is black ui, v0.0.7. Get it from the first page.



ok i did.

now its able to attach , but

still i loaded a flying profile an a behavoir 
but it doesnt move or if i take the charakter near a mob it doesnt fight him,
but it says in the log then [12:18:34] Got into combat with: Starving Helboar
[12:18:45] Combat done, result : Success

and then it doesnt press any key anymore

so it seems to me that the bot isnt able to press any key in the game 



12:16:15] Bot stopped
[12:16:23] Reset bar to first
[12:16:24] Key: Judgement does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Retribution Aura does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Insight does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Divine Plea does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Guardian of Ancient Kings does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Zealotry does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Avenging Wrath does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Consecration does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Wrath does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Judgement does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Divine Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Insight does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Truth does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Blessing of Might does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Crusader Aura does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Bot started
[12:16:24] [Engine]Initializing
[12:16:24] [Engine]Started bot thread
[12:16:24] Periodic relog enabled. Next logout in: 90 minutes
[12:16:54] Bot stopping: Could not mount


but i did set up all the general settings corrrectly its just not able to pres a button 

running wow at 1920 1080 windowmode



net framework 4.5 installed wow 32 opend
Gor please help me

----------


## jumperu

> Originally Posted by Gormagon 
> 
> [12:16:24] Key: Judgement does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Retribution Aura does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Seal of Insight does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Divine Plea does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Guardian of Ancient Kings does not exist on your bars
> [12:16:24] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
> ...


Well, as u can see urself from the log, you don't have any spells on your bars. 
Or maybe u have bartender addon, disable all addons when u bot. 
Or you did not choose a correct behavior, go to combat settings and from the drop-down choose the correct behavior class.

----------


## Gormagon

Originally Posted by Gormagon 

[12:16:24] Key: Judgement does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Retribution Aura does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Insight does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Divine Plea does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Guardian of Ancient Kings does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Zealotry does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Avenging Wrath does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Templar's Verdict does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Consecration does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Wrath does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Judgement does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Divine Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Insight does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Seal of Truth does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Blessing of Might does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Word of Glory does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Crusader Aura does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Key: Holy Light does not exist on your bars
[12:16:24] Bot started
[12:16:24] [Engine]Initializing
[12:16:24] [Engine]Started bot thread
[12:16:24] Periodic relog enabled. Next logout in: 90 minutes
[12:16:54] Bot stopping: Could not mount

Gor please help me
Well, as u can see urself from the log, you don't have any spells on your bars. 
Or maybe u have bartender addon, disable all addons when u bot. 
Or you did not choose a correct behavior, go to combat settings and from the drop-down choose the correct behavior class.



hi, i did disable all addons and i chose a behavour from the list at the bigining of the thread 
it now doesnt say anymore keys missing 
but still it doesnt mount or fight

What do i do still wrong?

----------


## fabians19

Hi, since yesterday im getting this problem:

[3:15:09] Got into combat with: Springtail Gnasher
[3:15:28] Combat done, result : Died
[3:15:28] Going to ress
[3:15:36] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer

It works flawless, but everytime i died bot stop, before it released body and used sipirt healer to ress now it doesnt, you guys can help me?

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, since yesterday im getting this problem:
> 
> [3:15:09] Got into combat with: Springtail Gnasher
> [3:15:28] Combat done, result : Died
> [3:15:28] Going to ress
> [3:15:36] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer
> 
> It works flawless, but everytime i died bot stop, before it released body and used sipirt healer to ress now it doesnt, you guys can help me?


Hmm, maybe you changed or unbinded ur interactwithtarget key, check under general settings-keys to be the same keys as in-game.

----------


## fabians19

> Hmm, maybe you changed or unbinded ur interactwithtarget key, check under general settings-keys to be the same keys as in-game.


well i dont think so, so it must be windows 8 creating the problem i just realized that since i installed it (tho its weird), the bot can fight well like always, the only problem is cannot rez,

----------


## DevilsFist

I'm having problem with behaviors.
I'm working with Feral Druid Gathering behavior but the main problem now is that when I face a ranged mob, it doesn't run to melee range.
For example there is archer type of mob, which time to time trap you and run couple of yards away from you and starts shooting with bow. My druid just stands still trying to melee.
Also I can't get ability "Wild Charge" to work. (Tried copying the same rules which jumperu had used in his behaviour, but still does nothing)

There's the behavior file. (edit: unfortunately it uses bar/key commands instead of looking for spell names)
Download Flying Feral Druid.xml from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

----------


## jumperu

> I'm having problem with behaviors.
> I'm working with Feral Druid Gathering behavior but the main problem now is that when I face a ranged mob, it doesn't run to melee range.
> For example there is archer type of mob, which time to time trap you and run couple of yards away from you and starts shooting with bow. My druid just stands still trying to melee.
> Also I can't get ability "Wild Charge" to work. (Tried copying the same rules which jumperu had used in his behaviour, but still does nothing)
> 
> There's the behavior file. (edit: unfortunately it uses bar/key commands instead of looking for spell names)
> Download Flying Feral Druid.xml from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


Well, it's simple, in combat settings, down under combat distance u have 40yards..put 5yards=melle range...he will never go to the mob if u set ur cat to attack from 40yrds away :P
Second, under pre-pull remove the cat form- it's uselles since it's a flying behavior, bot will never execute that rule cause he will never initiate the combat.
Also unde combat tab, move cat form to the top, so it's the first spell bot will do.
You will never get it to do wild charge, since u have it almost the last spell, move it under cat form.
Bot is doing the spells from top to bottom.
Also, when you set a condition, at "target" leave it unchanged, it works best, you don't need to target urself if you want to heal (see healing touch)
Analyze: see might of ursoc -idk why at target u set pet, and as conditions: if player hp is under 60% and does not have might of ursoc buff, he will cast might of ursoc?....maybe you wanted to set player hp under 10%.. so he goes bear+last stand as a last resort

So, under combat tab you have to arrange the spells in the order they need to be cast, like:

Cat form
wild charge
healing spells..
last stand spells (might of ursoclay on hands, etc)
berserk spells..
finishing moves..
attack spam spells..

----------


## manninc2000

> Will there be a version of this for the 64 bit version of WoW? i cannot get it to work as is


You need to open WoW with your launcher. (The window that has the ads and news stories about WoW."Launcher.exe") Then you goto Options > Game Preferences > Choose Direct x9 and click Launch 32 bit client. This should get you up and running as long as you have the other components correct.

----------


## shahharsh2010

Can any 1 gave me mail macro ?
and how to use it because regular mail bot is not removing old name and putting new name so trying to mail 2 ppl at same time and mail fail 

Thanks

----------


## EUROBOT

> Bot is doing the spells from top to bottom.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, under combat tab you have to arrange the spells in the order they need to be cast, like:
> 
> Cat form
> wild charge
> healing spells..
> ...


It's so much important when you're doing behaviors. a lot of the comments saying it only casts one or two spells are due to lack of good priorize system considered when doing the behavior. Great comment, Jumperu!

----------


## romb0t

> Can any 1 gave me mail macro ?
> and how to use it because regular mail bot is not removing old name and putting new name so trying to mail 2 ppl at same time and mail fail 
> 
> Thanks


The macro used to be (change the urAltName to the name of the other toon):
/script SendMailNameEditBox:SetText("urAltName")

----------


## shahharsh2010

> The macro used to be (change the urAltName to the name of the other toon):
> /script SendMailNameEditBox:SetText("urAltName")


Thank you soo much now I can farm endless!! 
I would love it if bot won't hover over ore and herb and try to land, maybe go close to ore / herb and [ auto click dismount on on wow ] can take care of rest would be faster and less botish.

----------


## FattyXP

So exactly what addons cause what problems with this? Cause I use bartender and the bot works perfectly fine... In fact I use my entire UI with SUF, Bartender, ElkBuffBars, etc...

Only thing I think might not work is casting spells by name... that's never worked for me but I'd rather have it hit hotkeys anyways.

----------


## jumperu

> Thank you soo much now I can farm endless!! 
> I would love it if bot won't hover over ore and herb and try to land, maybe go close to ore / herb and [ auto click dismount on on wow ] can take care of rest would be faster and less botish.


Try to mess around with "z modifier" [email protected] settings. That is the hover distance above the node :P




> So exactly what addons cause what problems with this? Cause I use bartender and the bot works perfectly fine... In fact I use my entire UI with SUF, Bartender, ElkBuffBars, etc...
> 
> Only thing I think might not work is casting spells by name... that's never worked for me but I'd rather have it hit hotkeys anyways.


Casting spells by name works if u don't have those addons, and has always worked. If u have the bot hit the hotkeys, then u can't set in conditions of the behavior "spell detection: ready" you would have to use "ticker" for spells cooldowns.

----------


## tylen

speaking about 


> faster and less botish


 thing... ive finally got my gatherer gloves from Korda Torros, and now my herbalist has time to keep clicking over a herb when a herb object hasnt disappeared completely though it has been already gathered before LB know that. So LB occasionally tries to gather same herb twice, only there's no herb and he just wastes his time.
i tried to tick off 'wait for loot' and even set a latency to zero ms though that never helped
aint sure if there's smth to do with that... :confused:

----------


## eysteinss

no behaviours even show for me when i try to load behaviour so can't even try it out ;(
no idea why I got 2 spriest behaviours.. enabled scripts opened and closed exe several files even created a behaviour folder.. there wasnt 1 to begin with but nothing happens
i seem to be missing something really basic here..

----------


## jumperu

> no behaviours even show for me when i try to load behaviour so can't even try it out ;(
> no idea why I got 2 spriest behaviours.. enabled scripts opened and closed exe several files even created a behaviour folder.. there wasnt 1 to begin with but nothing happens
> i seem to be missing something really basic here..


The folder must be named "Behaviors" , put all ur behavior files there.

----------


## Expulsion

Hey everyone, just used the bot to farm, no profile just wanted him to sit there and fish. Had it set to 2 hours, like usual. I go to sleep and wake up and the bot is now in Vale of Eternal Blossoms, where the golden lotus dailies are, this is 9 hours after I started the bot, I had not logged off. When I had checked the bot it had said it ran for the 2 hours and then stopped. It had fished for a little bit but from what I had in my bags it had fished for maybe 10 minutes. Anyone else run into this?

----------


## vap0r

I'm having trouble with the bot not repairing when it needs to. I've been using mainly the profiles from Jumperu in Krasarang (Beach Crabs and the further southern beach) and also the prifle in Dread wastes by Ragehunter. I'm not sure if it's the way i set up the bot but it doesn't seem to ever go to town unless the bags need to be emptied. Often I need to repair before the bags are filled (especially on the crab profile). The past couple nights it has just continued attempting to farm with all broken gear.

BTW, thank you for the amazing amount of work you all have put into this bot!

----------


## alucard14224

Okay i have a major problem. Periodically it will un-attach itself from my character all together. 


> Message: Unknown class
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace: at LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.get_UnitClass()
> at LazyLib.ActionBar.BarMapper.MapBars()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartStopBotting()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartEngineClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> ...


This is what it says please help  :Frown:

----------


## dawawe

> @every1 who has this problem
> Maybe the bot does not recognize spells placement, or some spells, or holy power/etc, but u must work abit in order to set it up. 
> For example, if the char is a rogue/druid, it has the 1st bar for when unstealthed, and another 1st bar for when it's stealthed. So, Do not put any spells on bar 1, put all of them on the 2-3-4 bar. Also, don't use any addons like bartender.
> .


it wasnt a complaint or anyrthing the bot is working fine for me now with the exception of the skinning but i can manage that myself. Just stating the the bot is reads spells the change like Sinister strike to dispacth or HoJ to FoJ that is shows them on the bars as the original spell so if anyone is making a behavior and is having troubles with a spell like this they should try changing the spell they want to cast back to the original.

also i never had a problem with stealth/unstealth ability placement on bar 1 always worked perfectly for me and as for the HP problem i had. dunno what it was but i can use other ppls profiles if i trim down some of the conditions

----------


## b0nghitter

is it possible to have the bot move back in combat when it gets surrounded by mobs and says "target must be in front of you"?

im trying a grinding profile, following the how-to on this threads first page, and i have the 2 spots connected by a ground mount path.

when it gets to the spot, either it doesnt pull, or it goes too far into the mobs and gets surrounded and dies.

anyone have a decent moonkin behavior with good AOE? my 2 spots have 4-7 mobs with 148k health each. im using a the Balance_MOP from the first page list of behaviors/profiles on this thread which doesnt work very well with multi-mobs at once.

any tips would be greatly appreciated.

also, can i make the bot use my tundra mammoths vendor to sell junk/repair if i have scrap and auto-repair addons? that would be awesome.

thanks for all the work put into lazybot, i love it!  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> is it possible to have the bot move back in combat when it gets surrounded by mobs and says "target must be in front of you"?
> 
> im trying a grinding profile, following the how-to on this threads first page, and i have the 2 spots connected by a ground mount path.
> 
> when it gets to the spot, either it doesnt pull, or it goes too far into the mobs and gets surrounded and dies.
> 
> anyone have a decent moonkin behavior with good AOE? my 2 spots have 4-7 mobs with 148k health each. im using a the Balance_MOP from the first page list of behaviors/profiles on this thread which doesnt work very well with multi-mobs at once.
> 
> any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


I'm guessing the spot u made the profile is icecrown citadel at the elites?..if so why did u made it with ground mount vertices, he can't mount there..
and you did not add under profile settings - subprofile - add faction-add the mobs that are in the zone...u skipped this step, that's why the bot does not pull.
also, boomkin has 3 aoe spells as i know, hurricane, typhoon adn wild mushrooms, and bot can only use typhoon , cause he cannot cast spells that need placement, like blizzard hurricane and so on..
i suggest switching to feral or bear..and move "swipe" and "trash" spells up in the list.

i made a request to ragehunter to add support for mammoth, hoping he will in the future, atm is not supported

----------


## b0nghitter

no the spots are in panderia, im farming motes of harmony... 

i did click on the mob and + on faction, i had changed one of the pull distances but it worked fine when i set it back. i didnt want to pull to many at once which is why i changed it at first.

Loots:230 -Kills:239 -Deaths:0 

but ive only got 10 or so motes in the past hour. is there anywhere in particular to farm for them? i have been reading ppls posts and all of them were hotfixed i guess. 

1 spirit of harmony per hour seems a bit low compared to what ppl have been saying about other places.

----------


## SidewaysIII

My LB just today is having trouble mailing items to my mailing character? opens up mailbox types the name and starts going over every item and skips over them. Worked before, Checked my mail to items and they are the same.

----------


## romb0t

@Jumperu
Did you try the Mammouth plugin ?

@SidewaysIII
Is it happening for all your bags or only for the pack bag ?

----------


## Wazaki

> 80 yards is alot, and if u can't see any mob after the wall, that does not mean it isn't. Bot is pretty automated, so if for example, a flying mob goes by, he targets it, and if that mob flies into a wall and dissapears, the bot will try to follow it forever.
> Try to lower the pull distance for the spots, and maybe make a new profile abit further from that wall.


I've been messing around with the bot for a few days now and I've tried many different locations and ways of setting up waypoints, but no matter what I do the bot always bugs out. Sometimes when it's about to loot after killing a mob it starts running off in random directions while the program says "am stuck" over and over, it wont stop running in that direction until I stop then restart the bot.

It's useless like this, I can't leave it running without having to babysit the bot.

----------


## jumperu

> @Jumperu
> Did you try the Mammouth plugin ?


I only tried it back in the days, when it was posted on the old lb forum. It didn't work then, haven't tried it since.




> I've been messing around with the bot for a few days now and I've tried many different locations and ways of setting up waypoints, but no matter what I do the bot always bugs out. Sometimes when it's about to loot after killing a mob it starts running off in random directions while the program says "am stuck" over and over, it wont stop running in that direction until I stop then restart the bot.
> 
> It's useless like this, I can't leave it running without having to babysit the bot.


Hehe, there are many reasons the bot can screw up in the new zones. Most of the mobs are in packs, have new spells, etc.
Go to nortshire valley and make a simple 2-3 spots profile...it will run forever.
It depends alot of the zone, the mobs, many thing can influence a bot.

----------


## FrozenlandPT

Is this guide good to level up an alt? I am level 39 ATM and tired of this.

----------


## EUROBOT

> I 
> Hehe, there are many reasons the bot can screw up in the new zones. Most of the mobs are in packs, have new spells, etc.
> Go to nortshire valley and make a simple 2-3 spots profile...it will run forever.
> It depends alot of the zone, the mobs, many thing can influence a bot.


Hi again. To improve the LB community knowledge and let know the developers about where there's room to improvement, we need to click on LOG DEBUG, then analyzing why bot is going crazy. In example, I'm starting creating my own grinding profiles for leveling, since some of them aren't working for me as they should do. I've tried one and my char goes crazy, but taking a look through the log, I can see that he's trying to target critters but, as well as you can't target them by clicking tab (it's the method the bot uses), it goes following them and spamming tab, then stucks, get over-pulled or something like that.

Clicking on LOG DEBUG was the way I discovered the problem reported about spells misnamed on monk behaviors, and the way other people have discovered the problem about talented spells, which doesn't attacht properly with the BOT unless you bind it to keys.

I'll try adding the critters to "ignore" on the profile and, if it works properly, then I'll post it here.

----------


## EUROBOT

First of all, sorry for double-posting. I think it should be so much easy to include Tundra Traveller Mammoth's feature, because, as well as bot includes both press space bar for jumping and another key-spam on flying profile, a press key option could be added to ground mount settings. You could then macro the interact with the tundra vendor. I think it could be so much easy.

----------


## tylen

> My LB just today is having trouble mailing items to my mailing character? opens up mailbox types the name and starts going over every item and skips over them. Worked before, Checked my mail to items and they are the same.


had same problem once, just rebooting computer resolved that

----------


## jumperu

> First of all, sorry for double-posting. I think it should be so much easy to include Tundra Traveller Mammoth's feature, because, as well as bot includes both press space bar for jumping and another key-spam on flying profile, a press key option could be added to ground mount settings. You could then macro the interact with the tundra vendor. I think it could be so much easy.


Ok, i just checked to see if the old tundra plugin works (shame on me i did not try it before), and after a while i found out that it works only with a catch  :Big Grin: 
Mammoth must be on bar 1 key 1, no matter what u set in the plugin, bot will always try (when it's full) to cast bar 1 key 1, so put ur mammoth there and it will work.
It will only work with Tundra Traveller Mammoth or Jeeves, it will not work with the new mop mammoth since the vendor names, Gnimo and Jeeves are coded in the plugin.
So in ur Lazybot folder, inside Plugins folder unzip the 2 files i linked below: TundraMountSell.dll & TundraMountSell.keys
One other thing, if u see the bags are full and you stop the bot, when you start it again he will go to the vendor set in the profile, but if you get into combat, then start the bot, and when he loots he discovers bags are full, he will mount the mammoth, so he needs to loot something to find out the bags are full


Plugins.7z

Unfortunately, idk who gets the credits for creating this plugin, i don't remember his name, it was a guy from the old LazyBot forums, but wherever he is, he gets all our thanks  :Smile: 

@romb0t
My bad, did not try it before i said it didn't work  :Smile: 



```
[17:29:25] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:29:28] GetSkinnableType = None
[17:29:28] Free bagslots: 29 Minimum: 30
[17:29:28] Try to sell...
[17:29:29] Paused bot
[17:29:30] SendKey: RMount Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:29:37] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:29:38] [Vendor]Going to sell items
[17:29:38] 4863887612667039582
[17:29:38] 4863887612699763835
```




> Is this guide good to level up an alt? I am level 39 ATM and tired of this.


Yes you can use Lazybot for grinding and it will work very good if u set it up correctly, though it's pretty hard to bot with the new CRZ shit from blizz.  :Frown: (

----------


## Sealion95

how do i attach such a profiles like herbalism in the jade forest (86-89 - LINK Jade Forest + vendor - by ragehunter) to a bot ? i dont understand what do i do with a file after downloading it . I've tried to copy the file with a profile and paste it to lazybot_evolution file and then load the profile but it doesnt find anything . please explain , sorry for bad english .

----------


## jumperu

> how do i attach such a profiles like herbalism in the jade forest (86-89 - LINK Jade Forest + vendor - by ragehunter) to a bot ? i dont understand what do i do with a file after downloading it . I've tried to copy the file with a profile and paste it to lazybot_evolution file and then load the profile but it doesnt find anything . please explain , sorry for bad english .


You take the file, save it anywhere on your comp.
Start the bot, make the necesarry settings (choose flying engine, set the mount key in engine settings, set avoid elites, set periodic login, etc..)
Go to profile settings and load the file you saved.
Go to combat settings and load a behavior for your char...behavior is a set of rules of how bot will cast spells.. (you save behaviors from the first post and you put them in folder Lazybot/Behaviors)

The first time you start the bot, tick log debug, and it will show you in red if something is wrong, like spells missing from bars, keys not set properly, etc.....if everything is ok, you can untick it.

And that's it...happy botting.

----------


## Sealion95

You didn't understand I see. That's what im doing -> I download a file , save it on a desktop , launch lazybot_evolution , open Profile settings tab -load , searching for the place i've saved the file ( desktop) and there is nothing ... tried multiple times to download the same profile and many others and it still doesnt find it . can you help me please ?

----------


## jumperu

> You didn't understand I see. That's what im doing -> I download a file , save it on a desktop , launch lazybot_evolution , open Profile settings tab -load , searching for the place i've saved the file ( desktop) and there is nothing ... tried multiple times to download the same profile and many others and it still doesnt find it . can you help me please ?


If the file you are saving is not something like ... jadefire+mine+vendor.xml .... then you are not downloading it correctly. Change your browser.

----------


## Sealion95

Okay nevermind i think i've downloaded it correctly now . I've also read the manual and setup up the general options . There is another problem , lazybot says : Could not load the behavior, please select a different one. what is that supposed to mean ?

----------


## jumperu

> Okay nevermind i think i've downloaded it correctly now . I've also read the manual and setup up the general options . There is another problem , lazybot says : Could not load the behavior, please select a different one. what is that supposed to mean ?


Cmon m8, i just answered this question in the post before: 




> "Go to combat settings and load a behavior for your char...behavior is a set of rules of how bot will cast spells.. (you save behaviors from the first post and you put them in folder Lazybot/Behaviors)
> 
> The first time you start the bot, tick log debug, and it will show you in red if something is wrong, like spells missing from bars, keys not set properly, etc.....if everything is ok, you can untick it."





I'm doing an effort to write all of this to help you, least you can do is read it and not ask the same thing again.

----------


## Sealion95

im sorry , im tired of this monday already . thanks for the help though  :Smile:

----------


## knut1234

could anyone please make a skyshard farming profile? get the combat system to work but not the profiles i make myself  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

> could anyone please make a skyshard farming profile? get the combat system to work but not the profiles i make myself


did you get him to loot them? think lb doesn't loot soulbound stuff, or am i wrong?

----------


## romb0t

> Ok, i just checked to see if the old tundra plugin works (shame on me i did not try it before), and after a while i found out that it works only with a catch 
> Mammoth must be on bar 1 key 1, no matter what u set in the plugin, bot will always try (when it's full) to cast bar 1 key 1, so put ur mammoth there and it will work.
> It will only work with Tundra Traveller Mammoth or Jeeves, it will not work with the new mop mammoth since the vendor names, Gnimo and Jeeves are coded in the plugin.
> So in ur Lazybot folder, inside Plugins folder unzip the 2 files i linked below: TundraMountSell.dll & TundraMountSell.keys
> One other thing, if u see the bags are full and you stop the bot, when you start it again he will go to the vendor set in the profile, but if you get into combat, then start the bot, and when he loots he discovers bags are full, he will mount the mammoth, so he needs to loot something to find out the bags are full
> 
> 
> Plugins.7z
> 
> ...


I will try to see what I can do to make this plugin better...

Just one thing, don't know if you see that or if it is my concern but it is not able to sell crap thing in your back bag (without addon to sell crap) but it works for other bags. This is an issue in LazyLib not in the plugin.

Do not hesitate to let me know what we can improve in this plugin.

----------


## EUROBOT

> I will try to see what I can do to make this plugin better...
> 
> Just one thing, don't know if you see that or if it is my concern but it is not able to sell crap thing in your back bag (without addon to sell crap) but it works for other bags. This is an issue in LazyLib not in the plugin.
> 
> Do not hesitate to let me know what we can improve in this plugin.


Crap doesn't worry no one because of the addons you could use to do it for you, also autorepair. Here's a shortlist about pets, mounts or engineering items you could use to sell/repair/mail. Because I'm only playing Alliance at the moment, goblin features aren't included:

Guild Herald - SELL
Guild Perk - SELL
Jeeves - SELL & REPAIR & BANK
Moll-E - MAIL
Traveler's Tundra Mammoth - SELL & REPAIR
Reins of the Grand Expedition Yak - SELL & REPAIR
Argent Squire - BANK & SELL & MAIL
Mobile Banking - GUILD BANK

I think last one is interesting, because of sometimes you bot with your char that also holds your own guild and you use the gbank to stock farming items (I do it).

Hope it helps.

----------


## mrgamer

Hello everyone, i'm happy this bot it's still up and running, a quick question.. i'm an old time user and mouse hook was really comfortable for hiding wow in the background.

In the first post it's suggested to not use it, things are good now ? I've noticed the warning it's from feb2012... we are now in November!

----------


## alminhas

Hi, first thanks for the help

I found i little error in the manual and the bot keys configurations. In manual to interact with target in WOW they choose key "P" but the bot use the key "Z" in General settings, We need to have the same key in WOW and the configuration, for the bot loot and skin targets.

This why some of you have a bot who dont loot and skin target  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Hello everyone, i'm happy this bot it's still up and running, a quick question.. i'm an old time user and mouse hook was really comfortable for hiding wow in the background.
> 
> In the first post it's suggested to not use it, things are good now ? I've noticed the warning it's from feb2012... we are now in November!


you can use memory writing (wich is a different feature from mouse hook, i still think MH is dangerous, i don't really know if it works well, lately many people reported errors from it, i never us it), MW lets you use ur comp while botting. but if blizz scans ur game it will most likely find LB attached to wow, so you gotta take some precautions like "logout on follow: 0", sound on wispers, periodic login..etc...and never bot on an account you don't wanna lose :P




> Hi, first thanks for the help
> 
> I found i little error in the manual and the bot keys configurations. In manual to interact with target in WOW they choose key "P" but the bot use the key "Z" in General settings, We need to have the same key in WOW and the configuration, for the bot loot and skin targets.
> 
> This why some of you have a bot who dont loot and skin target


Manual is just an example, that key you are setting yourself, and it's obvious that what key you set in the bot you have to set ingame also.
And the manual was created like...3-4 years ago, much has changed since then, including the developer wich set his own keys when he shared his latest work.
Thank you for trying to contribute though.




> I will try to see what I can do to make this plugin better...
> 
> Just one thing, don't know if you see that or if it is my concern but it is not able to sell crap thing in your back bag (without addon to sell crap) but it works for other bags. This is an issue in LazyLib not in the plugin.
> 
> Do not hesitate to let me know what we can improve in this plugin.


A plugin for grinding engine that mails with moll-e would be nice. It's hard to do?...What program do you use for that and what skills are required?

----------


## mrgamer

> you can use memory writing (wich is a different feature from mouse hook, i still think MH is dangerous, i don't really know if it works well, lately many people reported errors from it, i never us it), MW lets you use ur comp while botting. but if blizz scans ur game it will most likely find LB attached to wow, so you gotta take some precautions like "logout on follow: 0", sound on wispers, periodic login..etc...and never bot on an account you don't wanna lose :P


I'm not naive ;-) i know that reporting a botter it's #1 cause of bans, i did and sometimes still do to take down 24/7 annoying botters on server!
I was just worried that mouse hook could have been automatically detected... luckily it's not even useful, as you said memory writing is much better...

----------


## Dinscore

> did you get him to loot them? think lb doesn't loot soulbound stuff, or am i wrong?


It will if you use the add-on ArkAutoLootBoP

----------


## frankidanki

hey guys, love the amount of work you put into LB lately  :Big Grin:  but sadly I need your help, I have windows 8 (I saw you said it might not work on main page) but I desperately need to herb since I picked up triple shifts at my job  :Frown:  have no time to farm. When I run LB this is the error I get 




> Message: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
> at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
> ...


Does this help? If you can provide any tips or hints to get LB to work on Windows 8 I'd be forever grateful <3

----------


## mrgamer

Using LB today, after maintenance makes me get kicked from the server 3-5 minutes after activation...

Both with nor without memory writing, something happened... be warned

----------


## jumperu

> Using LB today, after maintenance makes me get kicked from the server 3-5 minutes after activation...
> 
> Both with nor without memory writing, something happened... be warned


Maybe you got connection problems, my bots are doing ok.

----------


## mrgamer

> Maybe you got connection problems, my bots are doing ok.


No, it was very strange... 7-8 disconnects just AFTER have pushed start, and then no other dc when playing myself

anyway, happy that you don't have the issue!
PS: i've switched to crawlerbotv2 and all's fine

----------


## dawawe

> Using LB today, after maintenance makes me get kicked from the server 3-5 minutes after activation...
> 
> Both with nor without memory writing, something happened... be warned



having this same problem getting kicked shortly after starting. like less time than it takes me to walk to the door

----------


## topika1

Hi all!

anyone have cataclism grinding (lvl 80-85 ) profiles ??

pls share..

----------


## Tiawaz

Just thought That i would post here.
I've tested the TT Mammoth plugin, also used the setting that was advised of B1, K1. Nope, the bot does not use this plugin. We could be missing something that was meant to go with it. Perhaps a modified actions file that tells the bot that if the keys are set with the plugin to use those keys.

Tested it on a character with 2 slots remaining, filled slots, Bot switched to "To Town" mode, followed the several waypoints i had set to hide my character behind some trees before using the mammoth, and it reached the last town waypoint and headed back to the profile. Also tested just the repair, on a character with 80% broken gear, once again same result as stated above. Plugin is there, however it will not work with the latest version from ragehunter.

I still have the original version of lazybot evo, that doesn't have the blizz looking interface. Will try on that one and post the results.

----------


## jumperu

> Just thought That i would post here.
> I've tested the TT Mammoth plugin, also used the setting that was advised of B1, K1. Nope, the bot does not use this plugin. We could be missing something that was meant to go with it. Perhaps a modified actions file that tells the bot that if the keys are set with the plugin to use those keys.
> 
> Tested it on a character with 2 slots remaining, filled slots, Bot switched to "To Town" mode, followed the several waypoints i had set to hide my character behind some trees before using the mammoth, and it reached the last town waypoint and headed back to the profile. Also tested just the repair, on a character with 80% broken gear, once again same result as stated above. Plugin is there, however it will not work with the latest version from ragehunter.
> 
> I still have the original version of lazybot evo, that doesn't have the blizz looking interface. Will try on that one and post the results.


As i said when i posted the plugin

"_One other thing, if u see the bags are full and you stop the bot, when you start it again he will go to the vendor set in the profile, but if you get into combat, then start the bot, and when he loots he discovers bags are full, he will mount the mammoth, so he needs to loot something to find out the bags are full"

So, if u have 30 free slots and want to test, set the free slots to 29 in general settings of the bot and let the bot fight some mobs until the bot itself loots something so it can detect the bags are full..._

----------


## Tiawaz

I wasn't debating the functionality, i was just posting my notes. "As You Said", i ran it and filled up the 2 slots "As You Said" and it didn't work. The only difference is that he filled it up with ore, not items from combat. Could I have screwed it up, not likely a loot is a loot and a red message is a red message. The bot determines full bags from these red messages.

Anyways. I was going to use this for just the repair functionality, since LootFilter manages my bag space for me. I just have the bot stop when my bags are full since 4x Triple-Reinforced Mining Bags + Default bags full of Ore/Herbs = over 100 stacks of items. Just kinda sucks coming back to all red gear.
Thanks for the reply, i'll head back to my forums now.

LazyBot Forums &bull; Index page

----------


## Wiccan

82+ Deepholm.xml
thats all i could find from an old list, hope it still works

----------


## jumperu

> I wasn't debating the functionality, i was just posting my notes. "As You Said", i ran it and filled up the 2 slots "As You Said" and it didn't work. The only difference is that he filled it up with ore, not items from combat. Could I have screwed it up, not likely a loot is a loot and a red message is a red message. The bot determines full bags from these red messages.
> 
> Anyways. I was going to use this for just the repair functionality, since LootFilter manages my bag space for me. I just have the bot stop when my bags are full since 4x Triple-Reinforced Mining Bags + Default bags full of Ore/Herbs = over 100 stacks of items. Just kinda sucks coming back to all red gear.
> Thanks for the reply, i'll head back to my forums now.
> 
> LazyBot Forums &bull; Index page


M8, don't mean to be rude, but "as i said" it is for GRINDING engine only.

----------


## ktf

There seems to be a problem with lazybot flying engine after the latest maintenance. I get disconnected after 1 node in Outland and 5-6 nodes in MoP. I saw honnorbuddy has the same issue, according to their forums. I tried with and without memory writing, with or without a VM, same issue.

----------


## SidewaysIII

> There seems to be a problem with lazybot flying engine after the latest maintenance. I get disconnected after 1 node in Outland and 5-6 nodes in MoP. I saw honnorbuddy has the same issue, according to their forums. I tried with and without memory writing, with or without a VM, same issue.


Yeah I've been having consistant dcs after like 10 or 15mins off start.

----------


## knut1234

Is there any 90 grinding profile up? farming skyshards or motes  :Smile:

----------


## tol0108

me too.

after SendKey space. and Disconnected.

----------


## XedreX

same problem, im getting disconnect  :Frown:

----------


## mrgamer

oh, so i wasn't imagining things ;-)

anyway crawlerbot works wonders to me

----------


## jumperu

> same problem, im getting disconnect


It seems blizz has added some detection on a keypress while flying. check out http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2579318 (Disconnect after PostMessage) for more info

waiting for a fix from ragehunter...

----------


## why2004007

After the server restart,I can't use lazybot any more.
Because after I gathered some fool's cap.The bot tells me that he will going to ress,and then I got disconnected.
I searched for some information,and find maybe the warden changed the address,and the bot get a wrong value that tells it I'm already died,
I think this is the reason why I got randomly DC.
Hope this will help you.

----------


## tgarland

So, out of the blue, I started up the bot to run while I made dinner. This is what shows up.

Message: The remote server returned an error: (530) Not logged in.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SyncRequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.RequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.CommandStream.InvokeRequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.CommandStream.Abort(Exception e)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.FinishRequestStage(RequestStage stage)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Void SyncRequestCallback(System.Object)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## hyperflow

I'm getting the same exception when I start up Lazybot. It would appear from the stack trace that there is a configuration problem with the FTP server that Lazybot is trying to connect to for updates.

----------


## zekiel247

Same here , I think there was a hotfix because now HB is now working, I heard i was related to a wow plus fix by blizzard which affected movement while flying. Lets hope Ragehunter saves the day!

----------


## Tiawaz

Figured In time of need, I would assist.
You will need to copy your Behaviors, and Profiles over once you extract this.
Here is the first iteration of Ragehunters Lazybot Evolution.
It's rough and has known issues such as unit at node detection and others, however if you mirror your settings from the updated software and leave Memory Writing and Mouse Hook off you should be up and running again.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x4939okhxoe0ula/Tool.rar

Please feel free to visit me on the Un-Official Lazybot forum I moderate.
LazyBot Forums &bull; Index page

----------


## alminhas

Thanks, but it say not in game  :Frown: 

If some one as the MS Visual Studio 10, you can find the source codes with a sl solution at https://www.assembla.com/code/lazybot/subversion/nodes and just need to turn off the line for the update: CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate(); in the main program.cs

----------


## morgan90

Hello everyone.
First to say, am new to this kind of stuffs, but what i can say, just awesome. 90 % of the wow tradegoods made by these programs.
So i tryed it out and works nice, and yes i realizet too, the error.

(i was need to translate a bit)

Message: The far desktop sent me this bug: (530) Not logged in.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at next place: System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SyncRequestCallback(Object obj)
at next place: System.Net.FtpWebRequest.RequestCallback(Object obj)
at next place: System.Net.CommandStream.InvokeRequestCallback(Object obj)
at next place: System.Net.CommandStream.Abort(Exception e)
at next place: System.Net.FtpWebRequest.FinishRequestStage(RequestStage stage)
at next place: System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at next place: System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at next place: System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at next place: System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at next place: System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at next place: System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at next place: System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at next place: System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at next place: LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate()
at next place: LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Void SyncRequestCallback(System.Object)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

I guess there should be some, tiny problem.

-

I also tryed, *Tiawaz'S* program, but there i cannot change anything in the engine setting, it says a bug.

Message: "some kind of object problem cant really translate".
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at next place: LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at next place: DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at next place: DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at next place: DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at next place: System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

-

After all, /bow before the programmers and the authors.

----------


## ktf

It's a shame Ragehunter doesn't have a proper error catching on this issue, to allow us to use the bot while the servers are down.

----------


## Tiawaz

> Thanks, but it say not in game 
> 
> If some one as the MS Visual Studio 10, you can find the source codes with a sl solution at https://www.assembla.com/code/lazybot/subversion/nodes and just need to turn off the line for the update: CheckUpdate.CheckForUpdate(); in the main program.cs


kinda funny. my channel says otherwise
Tiawaz's Bots - live streaming video powered by Livestream
but to each their on opinion iguess.

----------


## alminhas

Its working now, thks.
Anyway i get the MS Visual Studio 10 to compile the sl solution from source codes and try my idea,this is an open source code after all  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

@alminhas
The sources that you have provided in the link won't work as is as they were for 4.0 or something like that.

@all
It seems that Blizzard fixed the issue with the space bar.

----------


## alminhas

The source codes are in the SVN repository link and i believe Arutha (the author of the lazybot code) have them updated.

Or if im wrong, it will be nice to have the source codes updated, to maintain an open sources community active.

----------


## jumperu

> The source codes are in the SVN repository link and i believe Arutha (the author of the lazybot code) have them updated constantly, the Russian guy only compile is source codes.


M8, don't speak of something you don't know. Arutha gave up working on the bot along time ago as it is written in the svn page. The only developer atm is the russian guy, witch is updating the bot...anyone can compile from the source.

https://www.assembla.com/code/lazybo...ot%20evolution

Author: arutha532Revision: 21 («Previous)
(2011-12-03) 11 months ago
Fixed a bug with unitreaction

----------


## hyperflow

Hi guys, pretty new to botting so excuse my ignorance. I was just wondering if there is a way to make a bot use an item, like the lever to activate a boss in Blood Furnace. I thought of maybe macroing it and working it into a rotation behaviour or something. I was just wondering if anyone has done something like this before. The item can't really be targeted, so I'm not sure, I think I might just be SOL.

----------


## jumperu

you can tell the bot something like 
"if player is not in combat - then press bar 1 key 1" for example and on bar 1 key 1 you have your macro wich should look something like
"/target lever - /sendkey U" .... "u" is the key set in the bot and in wow to interactwithtarget
I'm not sure if you can send a key trough a macro, but if that does not work you can use another program, like _keyspam to send U to wow window (it works i assure you) but you have to be accurate like....calculate the time it need to kill the boss, time to the lever...then set it in keyspam...or maybe you can set it to spam every second, i doubt it will influence the bot  :Smile: ...
trial and error...trial and error..the key to succes :P

Good luck

----------


## alminhas

> M8, don't speak of something you don't know. Arutha gave up working on the bot along time ago as it is written in the svn page. The only developer atm is the russian guy, witch is updating the bot...anyone can compile from the source.
> 
> https://www.assembla.com/code/lazybo...ot%20evolution
> 
> Author: arutha532Revision: 21 («Previous)
> (2011-12-03) 11 months ago
> Fixed a bug with unitreaction


Ok. then like i say in my post "Or if im wrong, it will be nice to have the source codes updated, to maintain an open sources community active.", because if someday the russian guy stop the update, no more lazybot. Also if we share the code we all can contribute (i belive some of us are developer).

----------


## Romulis2000

Using your profile here and it seems to not wanna run the path to keep finding more mobs instead it runs in one area like its confused and spams 
4:35:12 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:13 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:14 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:16 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:17 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:18 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:20 AM] GetSkinnableType = None
[4:35:21 AM] GetSkinnableType = None




> Sharing a warrior behavior for the new spells, it's based on fury, has dragon roar from talents, u can see the spells rotation below:
> 
> 
> ```
> [00:27:16] SendKey: Dragon Roar Bar: 1 Key: 5
> [00:27:18] SendKey: Bloodthirst Bar: 1 Key: 4
> [00:27:19] SendKey: Enraged Regeneration Bar: 6 Key: 8
> [00:27:21] SendKey: Heroic Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
> [00:27:22] SendKey: Berserker Rage Bar: 4 Key: 6
> ...

----------


## jumperu

> Ok. then like i say in my post "Or if im wrong, it will be nice to have the source codes updated, to maintain an open sources community active.", because if someday the russian guy stop the update, no more lazybot. Also if we share the code we all can contribute (i belive some of us are developer).


It was discussed alot of times before, if the russian guy wanted to make his updated source public, he would have by now...so the only source available is the original 4.0.6 wich needs alot of changes to be updated for 5.0.5. You can try to post on his forum, link is in the first page, but i doubt you will reach him, he is not very communicative.




> Using your profile here and it seems to not wanna run the path to keep finding more mobs instead it runs in one area like its confused and spams


did you load the correct profile?...are you in that zone?...grinding profiles have 2 file...do not rename them and keep them in the same folder.
it works for everyone elses...those messages with "getskinnable" are from the bot ignore them 
if it still won't work, make yourself a small grinding profile using the tutorial in the first post...it's easy :P

----------


## Trome

I downloaded the .xml from this topic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rep-grind.html ([LazyBot] Kurenai / Mag'har and The Consorium Rep Grind) but it doesn't work for me. I loaded the .xml on the flying engine but when my char reach the mobs, he doesn't attack anything.

Could someone help me and explain what I have to do?

----------


## jumperu

> I downloaded the .xml from this topic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rep-grind.html ([LazyBot] Kurenai / Mag'har and The Consorium Rep Grind) but it doesn't work for me. I loaded the .xml on the flying engine but when my char reach the mobs, he doesn't attack anything.
> 
> Could someone help me and explain what I have to do?


Choose grinding engine....dooh  :Wink:

----------


## Trome

I tried it but lazybot says "The profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine"...

----------


## jumperu

> I tried it but lazybot says "The profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine"...


read the manual (link is in the first page)...and then you will know atleast the basics of using this bot

i think you are trying to load the behavior instead of the profile..

----------


## Romulis2000

Yup two files in the same folder , loading the right file and in the right zone ( open radar shows the area its suppose to follow) , haven't renamed them. As far as i know Ive loaded everything and done what im suppose to , and that's the message that keeps spamming. Anyone else having a similar issue ?





> It was discussed alot of times before, if the russian guy wanted to make his updated source public, he would have by now...so the only source available is the original 4.0.6 wich needs alot of changes to be updated for 5.0.5. You can try to post on his forum, link is in the first page, but i doubt you will reach him, he is not very communicative.
> 
> 
> 
> did you load the correct profile?...are you in that zone?...grinding profiles have 2 file...do not rename them and keep them in the same folder.
> it works for everyone elses...those messages with "getskinnable" are from the bot ignore them 
> if it still won't work, make yourself a small grinding profile using the tutorial in the first post...it's easy :P

----------


## Trome

I've already read it, but I have not found a solution. The .xml file that I downloaded from the topic, where I have to load it? Just tell me this  :Smile: 

sry for my english

EDIT: I know the basics and I already created few paths by myself but I can't use the donwloaded one...

----------


## jumperu

> Yup two files in the same folder , loading the right file and in the right zone ( open radar shows the area its suppose to follow) , haven't renamed them. As far as i know Ive loaded everything and done what im suppose to , and that's the message that keeps spamming. Anyone else having a similar issue ?


if you open the radar wile in GRINDING ENGINE....it will not show the path....

----------


## jumperu

> Yup two files in the same folder , loading the right file and in the right zone ( open radar shows the area its suppose to follow) , haven't renamed them. As far as i know Ive loaded everything and done what im suppose to , and that's the message that keeps spamming. Anyone else having a similar issue ?


if you open the radar wile in GRINDING ENGINE....it will not show the path....




> I've already read it, but I have not found a solution. The .xml file that I downloaded from the topic, where I have to load it? Just tell me this 
> 
> sry for my english





> I downloaded the .xml from this topic: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rep-grind.html ([LazyBot] Kurenai / Mag'har and The Consorium Rep Grind) ([LazyBot] Kurenai / Mag'har and The Consorium Rep Grind) but it doesn't work for me. I loaded the .xml on the flying engine but when my char reach the mobs, he doesn't attack anything.
> 
> Could someone help me and explain what I have to do?


that profile is for the old lazybot, it will not work now..that post is from 2010...just take the last version of the bot from the first page and make youself a new profile in that zone..it's easy to do if you follow the steps i posted in the first post abut how to make a grinding profile..

----------


## Romulis2000

Your absolutely right, in grinding when you open radar..it will not show you the path, my wording was poor. When i LOAD the profile ...i can see the path in the area that I'm in. So i know I'm in the right spot.

----------


## EUROBOT

> you can tell the bot something like 
> "if player is not in combat - then press bar 1 key 1" for example and on bar 1 key 1 you have your macro wich should look something like
> "/target lever - /sendkey U" .... "u" is the key set in the bot and in wow to interactwithtarget
> I'm not sure if you can send a key trough a macro, but if that does not work you can use another program, like _keyspam to send U to wow window (it works i assure you) but you have to be accurate like....calculate the time it need to kill the boss, time to the lever...then set it in keyspam...or maybe you can set it to spam every second, i doubt it will influence the bot ...
> trial and error...trial and error..the key to succes :P
> 
> Good luck


You couldn't macro sendkey, and you couldn't also macro the interact options, as far as I know.

----------


## Inrehab

I am looking for some advice with creating grinding profiles. Last night was my first attempt at using the program, but I read all of the guides, etc. on how to make a grinding profile.

I've setup a simple profile for grinding, my path is a basically a half circle with about 10 designated spots and only one faction flagged for grinding. I have follow spots in order checked. My problem is that the bot doesn't seem to follow the spots in any kind of pattern. It will turn around and go to one of the previous spots, usually rotating between only 2-3 of the spots. They are all located on the path. It's pretty obvious that I'm botting because I'm constantly turning and moving in a small area. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> I am looking for some advice with creating grinding profiles. Last night was my first attempt at using the program, but I read all of the guides, etc. on how to make a grinding profile.
> 
> I've setup a simple profile for grinding, my path is a basically a half circle with about 10 designated spots and only one faction flagged for grinding. I have follow spots in order checked. My problem is that the bot doesn't seem to follow the spots in any kind of pattern. It will turn around and go to one of the previous spots, usually rotating between only 2-3 of the spots. They are all located on the path. It's pretty obvious that I'm botting because I'm constantly turning and moving in a small area. 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try not to put spots zig-zag...but in a line also...as the vertices are. Also, when you make the profile, tick follow spots in order.
Bot will make "sharp" turns when it has to, there is no way around that.
If you cant put them in a line (the spots)....and if there are no obstacles around, you can try to increase the spot-pull distance...so the new spot- green circle will include 2-3 of the old smaller spots, thus not making the bot turn alot...

I wish more users were like you, reading the manual and the first post before they ask something, most of the info about the bot is there and there are alot of questions that are repeated over and over..

----------


## Inrehab

Thanks for quick response. That makes sense. I did have spots in order ticked, didn't seem to make a difference. Ill tweak the spots to make sure they are in a smooth line.

Just one more question, trying to wrap my head around how the bot functions. It seems that the next spot the bot is moving to is highlighted yellow. But before my toon can get there, the next spot is now yellow, then the first spot in the path, etc. Seems like i can never move to the next spot before a new one is highlighted. Does the bot cycle through spots based on movement or is it a function of time? 

Thanks again, I'll work on this more tonight... I'm don't expect to have everything figured out in one night.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for quick response. That makes sense. I did have spots in order ticked, didn't seem to make a difference. Ill tweak the spots to make sure they are in a smooth line.
> 
> Just one more question, trying to wrap my head around how the bot functions. It seems that the next spot the bot is moving to is highlighted yellow. But before my toon can get there, the next spot is now yellow, then the first spot in the path, etc. Seems like i can never move to the next spot before a new one is highlighted. Does the bot cycle through spots based on movement or is it a function of time? 
> 
> Thanks again, I'll work on this more tonight... I'm don't expect to have everything figured out in one night.


The bot should cycle trought the spots in the order you set them only...if he finished killing all the mobs in the previous spot. So if he goes to spot 1..kills all mobs...goes to spot 2 kills all mobs and in the 1st spot the mobs are respawned, and the 3rd spot is at a longer distance than the 1st one, so he detects the mobs in spot 1, he will go to spot nr 1. (idk what is the distance the bot detects the mob, im guessing around 60-70yards). Also, this is from my personal experience, so i could be wrong  :Smile:

----------


## Inrehab

Ahh i see. My path is fairly small and the mob respawn rate is slow, so that could be an issue. Ill try a longer path and fewer spots and see what that does. +rep for you, great help!

----------


## jumperu

Made a new profile for 88-90.
It has Ghost path, i did not add a vendor path cause the road to Klaxxi base is pretty messy and i use tundra mammoth to repair and vendor, it could stay there for 3-5 days non-stop before bags were full.
I suggest you do some quests before starting botting in this zone, like 10-12 quests should get you to honored rep with Klaxxi, then you can farm with this profile.. Dread Amber Shards - Item - World of Warcraft to turn in for Seeds of Fear - Quest - World of Warcraft "Upon completion of this quest you will gain: 23,600 experience + 250 reputation with The Klaxxi" @lvl 89 it seems..
I did not count the drops but it seems like 10 http://www.wowhead.com/item=89112 @1-2hours.. and the same ammount of Dread Amber Shards
I tried the potion of luck also, 2-3 chests from 1 potion (so not worth it in my opinion), but if you do it those are bop with confirmation...so be sure to install ark-autoloot addon or you will lose those chests..
It's not a very crouded area, i set the bot with logout on follow 1min, and it did not dc me for 1 day an a half  :Smile: , but i set it like that (usually i use 0) cause the distance between mobs is short, so another player can't tell the bot movements
Also, in the middle of the path there is a big tree, where you can park another char (vial, rocket...any 2seat mount)... i only tested with lvl 90 bot char and lvl 85 normal char with rested...it was half a lvl for around 10 hours ... better than sitting around in sw, but make sure you set loot-free for all  :Smile: 
Npc's to kill:
Mire Beast - NPC - World of Warcraft
Swamp Strider - NPC - World of Warcraft
Sapfly - NPC - World of Warcraft
Amberscale Basilisk - NPC - World of Warcraft
Zone is Forgotten mire.

ZONE PHOTO imgur: the simple image sharer

Download link: Forgotten mire - dreadwaste.zip

Enjoy.

----------


## hyperflow

Under "Combat Settings" there are some Misc settings defined at the bottom, namely Pre-pull distance, Pull Distance and Combat Distance. Also, under a Profile, there is Spot Pull Distance. Can someone explain these settings and how the bot uses them. 

In one of my profiles, my bot has a couple of spots where he'll target a mob that is around a corner and send his pet, but he himself remains behind the corner while the pet kills the mob, thus no loot. I'm wondering how I can solve it and I'm curious about what those settings are for.

----------


## jumperu

> Under "Combat Settings" there are some Misc settings defined at the bottom, namely Pre-pull distance, Pull Distance and Combat Distance. Also, under a Profile, there is Spot Pull Distance. Can someone explain these settings and how the bot uses them. 
> 
> In one of my profiles, my bot has a couple of spots where he'll target a mob that is around a corner and send his pet, but he himself remains behind the corner while the pet kills the mob, thus no loot. I'm wondering how I can solve it and I'm curious about what those settings are for.


Well, exactly as they say.
In combat settings @after selecting the behavior you have some tabs: pre-pull, pull, combat, rest, buffs.
So when you set the pre-pull distance to, for example, 42 yards, after the bot detects a mob and mob is at 42 yards away, he will execute the conditions there, i have here usually the guild standard for extra xp/rep and a key press for a macro for auto guild invite  :Smile: ...
Now moving on to pull, if distance is 40 yards, he will move towards the mob, stop at 40yd away and execute those conditions, here you put the pull spells, like charge, heroic throw..etc
And combat distance is for combat wich depends on your char, if melee should be 4-6, if ranged ..mostly 40 yards..and he will do the spells under combat tab in order from up to down...

Under profile settings, subprofile..there is spot distance, wich is the distance bot will go to pull mobs, if the profile is in a forest let's say, you set it lower so he doesn't get stuck in trees, like that house you get stuck in, you either remove that spot next to the house, or make the spot smaller, or make your combat distance(hunters can now shoot from melee range) smaller...so he will go next to the mob...

Hope i answered your q..

----------


## hyperflow

> Well, exactly as they say.


LOL, I know the question seemed obvious but thanks for answering it. Sometimes the obvious isn't so obvious for others. 

Also, I notice the spot pull distance seems to change all spots in your profile. I'm guessing you cannot have spots with different spot pull distances in the same profile? 

One other question. Can you explain having more than one sub-profiles. I heard this is for leveling ranges but does it have any use outside of leveling? 

Thanks for all your help, you've been super helpful!

----------


## jumperu

> LOL, I know the question seemed obvious but thanks for answering it. Sometimes the obvious isn't so obvious for others. 
> 
> Also, I notice the spot pull distance seems to change all spots in your profile. I'm guessing you cannot have spots with different spot pull distances in the same profile? 
> 
> One other question. Can you explain having more than one sub-profiles. I heard this is for leveling ranges but does it have any use outside of leveling? 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, you've been super helpful!


ye, spot distance changes for all spots.

more than 1 sub profile is for linking more than 1 profile for multiple zones, for leveling, but its pretty hard, you have to do a link/path between each profile wich will become a sub-profile in the new large profile  :Smile: ....idk how to explain it better..
it's pretty useless if you ask me, you should stop botting now and then, repair, relog from time to time, check for stucks, set new skills, etc...it's not reliable to hit start and the bot goes 1-90

----------


## hyperflow

Can you instruct the bot to stop some way? For instance, I made a dungeon profile and after he completes the dungeon, I'd like for him to stop once he gets back to the entrance but currently he turns around and heads back through the empty dungeon.

----------


## jumperu

> Can you instruct the bot to stop some way? For instance, I made a dungeon profile and after he completes the dungeon, I'd like for him to stop once he gets back to the entrance but currently he turns around and heads back through the empty dungeon.


only general settings-limits-stop after: x minutes....and you watch him a few times before to see how long until he finishes the dung.

----------


## shahharsh2010

jBot does not detect Judgment and Fist of Justice even though they are on Bar :/ i try putting on every Bar 
i even assign key rather then using it as cast spell still does not work does not detect or use. Any Idea ? or solution ? 
Thx again 4 Help.

----------


## jumperu

> jBot does not detect Judgment and Fist of Justice even though they are on Bar :/ i try putting on every Bar 
> i even assign key rather then using it as cast spell still does not work does not detect or use. Any Idea ? or solution ? 
> Thx again 4 Help.


Judgement works ok, Fist of justice and holy power is indeed not detected. Shadow orbs also. Even combo points are sometimes not detected. Sadly there is no fix and no eta on when it will be fixed, lately the bot hasn't got anything new, maybe ragehunter is no longer working on it  :Frown:

----------


## dawawe

> Judgement works ok, Fist of justice and holy power is indeed not detected. Shadow orbs also. Even combo points are sometimes not detected. Sadly there is no fix and no eta on when it will be fixed, lately the bot hasn't got anything new, maybe ragehunter is no longer working on it


Check your behavior they removed the 'e' from judgment in mop. Fist of Justice is still Recognized as Hammer of justice by the bot. just change the spell name

----------


## ratmods

any ideas on how to setup the Behavior to use the battle Standard of coordination

----------


## gav

hi....in new version wa8 for loot at skining is fix and good,grinding engin is doing much better and realy thx of ragehunter....
but i have some problem,my bot instant stop by it self and do nothin!!!!some times when bot find some dead humaniod and going to skin it (in Winterspring some humaniod is skinnable) after skining the dead mob bot will stop! and some times after killing one of that humaniods it stop by self also! and my char is feral druid feral,some times my char spamming Rejuvenation except casting only 1 cuz i add Thicker on combat behavior for this spell and put long coldown in Thicker for this spell also make health condination that order the bot to cast this spell after i was less than 55% hp but bot cast it on the full hp and spamm it! any one know whats my bot problem?what shoul i do?

----------


## chazk87

So, I've got my hunter botting. However, every time he enters combat and completes the kill it brings up the game menu, and is unable to close it to be able to loot the node. Any suggestions? i cannot find anything in any of the menus that may be causing this.

Nevermind, problem solved. Something was bound to my Esc key, though Idk what.

----------


## jumperu

> any ideas on how to setup the Behavior to use the battle Standard of coordination


set in pre-pull the condition: buff check - if player does not have buff by id 64399 * - then ..tick send key...and set the bar and key where you put the standard...
if it keeps pressing that key, add a ticker for it of 900000 miliseconds (15mins)

*if that buff id is not good (i took it from here: Battle Standard of Coordination - Item - World of Warcraft ) , then to find the correct id of the buff, attach lb to your wow, drop the standard, go to the bot window in the right corner you have some russian writing...next to main and game chat, press that, it's the debug tab, and then click on "log own buffs" and you should see there the correct buff id of the battle standard. 
same thing for the warrior Skull Banner - Spell - World of Warcraft

or you can forget about the buff check and just set 1 condition, the ticker to press the key once every 15mins..





> hi....in new version wa8 for loot at skining is fix and good,grinding engin is doing much better and realy thx of ragehunter....
> but i have some problem,my bot instant stop by it self and do nothin!!!!some times when bot find some dead humaniod and going to skin it (in Winterspring some humaniod is skinnable) after skining the dead mob bot will stop! and some times after killing one of that humaniods it stop by self also! and my char is feral druid feral,some times my char spamming Rejuvenation except casting only 1 cuz i add Thicker on combat behavior for this spell and put long coldown in Thicker for this spell also make health condination that order the bot to cast this spell after i was less than 55% hp but bot cast it on the full hp and spamm it! any one know whats my bot problem?what shoul i do?


Ye, i know the bot stops, i only saw that when skinning is enabled. I send a pm to ragehunter a while ago, but no updates lately  :Frown: 

For the rejuvenation spell, add a condition buff check if player does not have buff by id 774, then cast rejuvenation...along with the ticker and the health condition.




> So, I've got my hunter botting. However, every time he enters combat and completes the kill it brings up the game menu, and is unable to close it to be able to loot the node. Any suggestions? i cannot find anything in any of the menus that may be causing this.
> 
> Nevermind, problem solved. Something was bound to my Esc key, though Idk what.


It was something in your behavior, if it was after a kill, look at the rest or buffs tab, and open every condition set there. at every condition at the target set it to "unchanged"....for every condition.

----------


## gav

thx Jumperu :X:X

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Check your behavior they removed the 'e' from judgment in mop. Fist of Justice is still Recognized as Hammer of justice by the bot. just change the spell name


SO instead of Feast of justice on cast spell I Put hammer of justice ? 

Kool will try if that works then i made another best Ret paladin behavior :P

----------


## jumperu

> thx Jumperu :X:X


your welcome...

ps:...botting without botting http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2587975 (Best mageweave cloth farming spot ever : ~60 stacks per hour !)

enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Inrehab

Last night I loaded the profile I made for grinding 75-77 and for some reason the bot would not target anything until it was attacked. The profile had worked fine the night before, only difference was I disabled all my addons (I went back and enabled bartender after it didn't work).

I checked all the usual suspects, combat pull behavior, distances, factions in the profile, etc. Any ideas? Ill post the debug log when I get home.

Edit: After running the bot for a few hours, it seems like the bot only occasionally ignores targets (the same mobs that it normally targets and kills). Odd but not as annoying

----------


## jumperu

> Last night I loaded the profile I made for grinding 75-77 and for some reason the bot would not target anything until it was attacked. The profile had worked fine the night before, only difference was I disabled all my addons (I went back and enabled bartender after it didn't work).
> 
> I checked all the usual suspects, combat pull behavior, distances, factions in the profile, etc. Any ideas? Ill post the debug log when I get home.
> 
> Edit: After running the bot for a few hours, it seems like the bot only occasionally ignores targets (the same mobs that it normally targets and kills). Odd but not as annoying


If you are sure that you added the mobs @factions, the only other thing that could be wrong is the pull spell. Try adding more than 1 pull spell, so if is warr and "charge" for example is on cd, the bot will use the other spell...like heroic throw or any spell that u see fit.

----------


## Iusethis

I need a WORKING shadow priest profile... right now I can't farm because all of the priest behaviors are completely broken. Most of them just spam one key for no reason and auto attack...

----------


## Lamender

Im having issues with it atm got everything set up but it wont attach to my WoW Folder is there a way to fix this?

----------


## xrandomz

Not sure if this is the right place to ask... But I figured since it's the support thread. Eh, might try my chances.. Does anyone happen to have a 45+ grinding profile? All my previous profiles don't work for some reason, guessing it's a compatibility issue..

Thankyou in advance  :Smile:

----------


## adolph

i understand botting is risky but i read somewhere that there is a way to make LB undetectable by blizzard and only player reports will get you banned? is this true? thank you in advanced.

----------


## jumperu

> I need a WORKING shadow priest profile... right now I can't farm because all of the priest behaviors are completely broken. Most of them just spam one key for no reason and auto attack...


Solved with team-viewer. GL.




> Im having issues with it atm got everything set up but it wont attach to my WoW Folder is there a way to fix this?


Get the latest version of the bot from the first post.




> i understand botting is risky but i read somewhere that there is a way to make LB undetectable by blizzard and only player reports will get you banned? is this true? thank you in advanced.


Yea, just untick memory writing in general options.



> Not sure if this is the right place to ask... But I figured since it's the support thread. Eh, might try my chances.. Does anyone happen to have a 45+ grinding profile? All my previous profiles don't work for some reason, guessing it's a compatibility issue..
> 
> Thankyou in advance


Try the maps sub-forum

----------


## Lamender

I downloaded the latest from the first post still not working it loads up just fine but wont attach

Nevermind found out what was wrong was in 64bit instead of 32 bit, sorry and thank you

----------


## shahharsh2010

Sorry for really Dumb Q 
Can you tell me how to put Vendor path in Grinding profile ? with detail ? 
I am making Turtle Meat Farming and lvl profile. Need to learn how to make vendor path [ vendor is like very FAR away from spot ]

----------


## jumperu

> Sorry for really Dumb Q 
> Can you tell me how to put Vendor path in Grinding profile ? with detail ? 
> I am making Turtle Meat Farming and lvl profile. Need to learn how to make vendor path [ vendor is like very FAR away from spot ]





> _14. if you have a town nearby the grinding zone you can record a path to the town so when the bot has full bags and in general setting the "to town when fulll bags" is ticked he will go there are sell/repair. Be on your recorded path, choose "ground mount" vertices" and hit record again, go to town, be carefull to avoid obstacles, i suggest before you hit record to reduce the vertice distance to 10 or 5, so if you make a sudden curve the bot will follow exactly. when you get to town, go to the vendor you wanna use and in subprofile tab, hit + next to "vendor count", untick record vertices (i suggest not use "sell grey/whites" from the general settings-vendor, instead i use 2 addons: Scrap-autosells greys and if u drag an item, any item, to it's sell list, it will auto sell it next time you go to a vendor, and Auto-repair is the 2nd addon)_


Taken from the 1st post  :Frown: 

you can also get the tundra mammoth plugin, it's in the 1st post also

----------


## mosberg

Does anyone have a good working ele shaman behavior....i tried my best to put one together but he still acts retarded, lol.

----------


## Inrehab

> Does anyone have a good working ele shaman behavior....i tried my best to put one together but he still acts retarded, lol.


These are the only ones I've seen. Let us know how/if they work.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-behavior.html (LAZYBOT EVO {REQUEST} shaman elemental behavior)

----------


## Piggy69

Hey jumperu, or anyone that can help me...I have been using lazybot for a while now...loved it from when I first started using it...now its confusing the faaa outta me haha. I am pretty sure you might have had these questions before but I am completly lost. I downloaded the newest bot and tried using it, when it first started out it would do anything...I finally got it to fly and when it hit a node it wouldnt mine it (or it would start mining it and than stop completly freak out and run in circles...). And just 15 min ago it asked me if I wanted to update it (considering all updates from the past lazybot I figured it was aiight) clicked yes and all of a sudden it goes russian on me....what do I do?? Behaviour and profile wise I am also confused...I am a prot warrior and have no mining profiles and the ones that I tried had the bot freaking out...how can I get the right bot, profile, behaviour, and get it to actually work. Please help!!!
Thanks!

----------


## jumperu

The auto-update is ok, so calm down  :Smile: 
As for the behavior, you can change to fury and use my behavior from the first post. After you download the behavior file, you put it in Behaviors folder, in you main LB folder. You have dual specc, so use it. If something is not going good, tell me so i can fix.

For the thing where the bot is above the node and it just turns around there could be some things wrong:
1. make sure auto-dismount in wow settings is enabled, so if bot is above the node and it click's it, he will dismount
2. make sure you have the latest .net framework installed ..i think 4.5 is latest version
3. try to mess with the z modifier in engine settings, this is the distance the bot hovers over a node before it click's it to gather it, i usually use 0 or 3

Also, when you have a problem, tick log debug, it will usually show you what the bot is doing wrong, and post here abit of the log so we can figure out things..

----------


## Piggy69

> The auto-update is ok, so calm down 
> As for the behavior, you can change to fury and use my behavior from the first post. After you download the behavior file, you put it in Behaviors folder, in you main LB folder. You have dual specc, so use it. If something is not going good, tell me so i can fix.
> 
> For the thing where the bot is above the node and it just turns around there could be some things wrong:
> 1. make sure auto-dismount in wow settings is enabled, so if bot is above the node and it click's it, he will dismount
> 2. make sure you have the latest .net framework installed ..i think 4.5 is latest version
> 3. try to mess with the z modifier in engine settings, this is the distance the bot hovers over a node before it click's it to gather it, i usually use 0 or 3
> 
> Also, when you have a problem, tick log debug, it will usually show you what the bot is doing wrong, and post here abit of the log so we can figure out things..


Right on this helped alot...the only problem now is none of the profiles work with it. and the .netfamework...where do I find that haha. (I tried using the fury spec seems to work ok kinda spazzes on the ui when it gets into a fight shifts through all 5 bars before actually fighting)

----------


## jumperu

> Right on this helped alot...the only problem now is none of the profiles work with it. and the .netfamework...where do I find that haha. (I tried using the fury spec seems to work ok kinda spazzes on the ui when it gets into a fight shifts through all 5 bars before actually fighting)


If you download a flying profile from the first page, go to the bot, profile settings, load it, it will work.
Next ....go to Google ... search for .net framework, it is the second result, i hope you can manage installing it :P

And again, as i said "_Also, when you have a problem, tick log debug, it will usually show you what the bot is doing wrong, and post here abit of the log so we can figure out things.."
_So for the combat thing, you probably have the spells on all bars. Try to remove all spells, from all bars, and put them again only on bar 1 and 2. After you do that, tick "log debug" in the bot interface and hit start, it will show you if spells are missing from bars, and if the bot tries to use a spell and it can't for some reason, so you can fix it.

----------


## Piggy69

I did all that you said...truthfully the new form of lazy bot is confusing.....its in russian and there is no "stop botton" only start and it spazzes completly every time I press start...some of the things said are as far...
"The profile that you tried to load is not valid with this program" (tried all the mining files that you have on pg one even ragehunters)

[4:44:44 PM] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[4:44:44 PM] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[4:44:44 PM] Перевод на русский язык выполнил Rage Hunter
[4:44:44 PM] Visit Lazy Evolution - for support.
[4:44:44 PM] [Player] Local GUID: 18158513697624054217
[4:44:44 PM] Attached
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F10 as hotkey
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F9 as hotkey
[4:44:55 PM] Reset bar to first
[4:44:57 PM] Key: interacttarget potentially bound incorrectly, should be: z
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[4:45:02 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
"Bot stopping: No more subprofiles" is spammed after the first one over and over again
if this helps solves a problem Im happy if it creats a huge one Im sorry...I wish I was more techi to understand this...sorry jumperu...I call upon you once again ahah

----------


## Piggy69

I did all that you said...truthfully the new form of lazy bot is confusing.....its in russian and there is no "stop botton" only start and it spazzes completly every time I press start...some of the things said are as far...
"The profile that you tried to load is not valid with this program" (tried all the mining files that you have on pg one even ragehunters)

[4:44:44 PM] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[4:44:44 PM] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[4:44:44 PM] Перевод на русский язык выполнил Rage Hunter
[4:44:44 PM] Visit Lazy Evolution - for support.
[4:44:44 PM] [Player] Local GUID: 18158513697624054217
[4:44:44 PM] Attached
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F10 as hotkey
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F9 as hotkey
[4:44:55 PM] Reset bar to first
[4:44:57 PM] Key: interacttarget potentially bound incorrectly, should be: z
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[4:45:02 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
"Bot stopping: No more subprofiles" is spammed after the first one over and over again
if this helps solves a problem Im happy if it creats a huge one Im sorry...I wish I was more techi to understand this...sorry jumperu...I call upon you once again ahah

----------


## Piggy69

> If you download a flying profile from the first page, go to the bot, profile settings, load it, it will work.
> Next ....go to Google ... search for .net framework, it is the second result, i hope you can manage installing it :P
> 
> And again, as i said "_Also, when you have a problem, tick log debug, it will usually show you what the bot is doing wrong, and post here abit of the log so we can figure out things.."
> _So for the combat thing, you probably have the spells on all bars. Try to remove all spells, from all bars, and put them again only on bar 1 and 2. After you do that, tick "log debug" in the bot interface and hit start, it will show you if spells are missing from bars, and if the bot tries to use a spell and it can't for some reason, so you can fix it.


I did all that you said...truthfully the new form of lazy bot is confusing.....its in russian and there is no "stop botton" only start and it spazzes completly every time I press start...some of the things said are as far...
"The profile that you tried to load is not valid with this program" (tried all the mining files that you have on pg one even ragehunters)

[4:44:44 PM] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[4:44:44 PM] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[4:44:44 PM] Перевод на русский язык выполнил Rage Hunter
[4:44:44 PM] Visit Lazy Evolution - for support.
[4:44:44 PM] [Player] Local GUID: 18158513697624054217
[4:44:44 PM] Attached
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F10 as hotkey
[4:44:46 PM] Cannot register F9 as hotkey
[4:44:55 PM] Reset bar to first
[4:44:57 PM] Key: interacttarget potentially bound incorrectly, should be: z
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[4:45:02 PM] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[4:45:02 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
[4:45:02 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[4:45:02 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
[4:45:02 PM] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
"Bot stopping: No more subprofiles" is spammed after the first one over and over again
if this helps solves a problem Im happy if it creats a huge one Im sorry...I wish I was more techi to understand this...sorry jumperu...I call upon you once again ahah

----------


## Piggy69

sorry comp was acting up....didnt mean for the spam...

----------


## romb0t

@Piggy69
Do you want to use the gathering engine (flying engine) or grinding engine (killing mob) ?

If you want to gather then you have to choose the Flying Engine. Then the profile is only one xml file containing all the waypoints.
If you want to grind then you have to choose the Grinding Engine. Then the profile is 2 xml files, one containing the spots and one containing the possible path to link those spots.

----------


## Killarena

Hey there, long time user of Lazybot here and everything is running fine as usual.

Just got a question though, is there any way to use the guild banner giving +15% XP with the grinding engine or do I've to make an external script to use the item & click every 15minutes ? Thanks !

----------


## blackbrayn

Put banner on a key on your bars , add a new buff rule under combat profile with conditions :
Function - when player not in combat (i guess you can cast it only when you're not in combat)
Ticker - is ready + the time to use it in miliseconds , it will put the banner every x miliseconds.

----------


## Killarena

Oh I actually thought you had to specify where you wanted to "plant" the banner (The same way as the warrior's banner / ...), I can't buy it yet. Thanks anyway

----------


## Wappel

Has anyone the newest version of the source code?

The assembla-version is out of date. I can compile and runt it but it looks different

----------


## gav

find a problem with flying engin: when ur in fly form of druid and boting herbs at some nods the bot find the herb and going down to gather it but the bot stop falling to herb about 4-8 yard of the herb in the air and when the bot click on the herb it tell u cant do it when ur flying! and bot ignore that herb without gather it and going on!how can i fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> find a problem with flying engin: when ur in fly form of druid and boting herbs at some nods the bot find the herb and going down to gather it but the bot stop falling to herb about 4-8 yard of the herb in the air and when the bot click on the herb it tell u cant do it when ur flying! and bot ignore that herb without gather it and going on!how can i fix this?


engine settings - z modifier - try values 0 , 3, 8 or more and see how it goes... (you can even put negative values here, whatever works for you)
ps: make sure in wow interface you have ticked "auto dismount in fly"




> Has anyone the newest version of the source code?
> 
> The assembla-version is out of date. I can compile and runt it but it looks different


The newest source has not been release by the one who is updating the bot. The one you found on assembla is a very old one, for wow version 4.0.6...you have to modify alot in it to make it work for 5.0.5

----------


## scyrnn

Where can I find a Mount Hyjal mining profile?  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Where can I find a Mount Hyjal mining profile?


Here are all the fly profiles i got, enjoy!

fly.7z

----------


## gav

Jumperu can u guide me how can i give rep to u and ragehunter?
(im new here and i dont know how can i do this)

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu can u guide me how can i give rep to u and ragehunter?
> (im new here and i dont know how can i do this)


Under each post of every user there is a +rep button

or direct links: 

JUMPERU

RAGEHUNTER

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Guys my bot wont attack every target on his way but most of the time only when a mpb attacks him first. What should i do? maybe cover all the place with Spots? does it kill only when the mob is in the green area of the spot? It doesnt also loot most of the time (i have it enabled) could you pls help me?
Thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> Guys my bot wont attack every target on his way but most of the time only when a mpb attacks him first. What should i do? maybe cover all the place with Spots? does it kill only when the mob is in the green area of the spot? It doesnt also loot most of the time (i have it enabled) could you pls help me?
> Thanks in advance


Yes it kills only the mobs in the green area - spots. Spots tell the bot where the mobs are. Also if the bot doesnt attack the mobs, go to profile settings, subprofile, factions, target the mob ingame and hit the + there at factions. This info is also in the first post @how to create a grinding profile.  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

hey Jumperu,
do you have any idea how i can stop him while grinding to target and attack a mobkind? want him complete ignore one. doesn't work with the ignore faction.
mean that soul fragments, same way bugged as that gleves in netherstorm  :Frown:

----------


## qweasdyxc

> hey Jumperu,
> do you have any idea how i can stop him while grinding to target and attack a mobkind? want him complete ignore one. doesn't work with the ignore faction.
> mean that soulshards, same way bugged as that gleves in netherstorm


in your xml file add or edit the line


```
<Ignores>NameOfYourMobUnotWanaAttack</Ignores>
```

----------


## gav

find new problem! in grinding engin i make a profile but and tick follow spots in order too...but after few min of bot working the bot geting stuck on its self(there is a flat grount and there not tree or rocks or some thing that bot stuck with it but it write on log debug that movetoLoc and then bot get stuck and keep moving to some where and going out of the profile zone!)after that witing : am stuck 0,am stuck 1,am stuck2,....,am stuck 8 and then againe am stuck 0!!! and bot still keep going to some where that i dont know where the bot wants to go...whats it?

----------


## lazyang

> in your xml file add or edit the line
> 
> 
> ```
> <Ignores>NameOfYourMobUnotWanaAttack</Ignores>
> ```



thank you, will try out =)

ok, for a little while i thought it works but he still trys to tar it, think, cause he's in combat with. 
think edit the file manually is the same like when i add them at ignore in the subprofile, hm?

has somebody any other ideas?

----------


## jumperu

> find new problem! in grinding engin i make a profile but and tick follow spots in order too...but after few min of bot working the bot geting stuck on its self(there is a flat grount and there not tree or rocks or some thing that bot stuck with it but it write on log debug that movetoLoc and then bot get stuck and keep moving to some where and going out of the profile zone!)after that witing : am stuck 0,am stuck 1,am stuck2,....,am stuck 8 and then againe am stuck 0!!! and bot still keep going to some where that i dont know where the bot wants to go...whats it?


Don't minimize wow or the bot.
Also if you use very large programs (photoshop, video editing, etc) so cpu stays @100%....bot will screw up.

----------


## gav

ty Jumperu :Smile:

----------


## Rage Hunter

------------------------------------------------eng-----------------------------------------------------
Returned to normal appearance. Check out who has the free time to efficiency.
------------------------------------------------rus-----------------------------------------------------
Вернул стандартный внешний вид. Проверьте, у кого есть свободное время на работоспособность.

----------


## killalawl

[11:39:34 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()



Thats the error I get when the bot finds a node, it doesn't mine it, just stands there. I am using the Kun-Lai mining profile. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## gav

Jumperu i still have that problem...i change my camputer and the new camputer has a very high performance+ i only run wow and LB....then now i can understand whats the problem for? :Frown: 
may my profile or my ingame settings make this problem?(find new problem! in grinding engin i make a profile and tick 'follow spots' in order too...but after few min of bot working the bot geting stuck on its self(there is a flat grount and there is not tree or rocks or some thing that bot stuck with it but it write on bot log debug that 'movetoLoc' and then bot get stuck and keep moving to some where and going out of the profile zone!)after that writing : am stuck 0,am stuck 1,am stuck2,....,am stuck 8 and then againe am stuck 0!!! and bot still keep going to some where that i dont know where the bot wants to go...and bot going out of the profile i made ...)
and if u think its for my false ingame setting could u plz write all ingame settings we need for LB at the first page of this thread?

----------


## lazyang

hey Ragehunter, 
welcome back!

is it somehow possible to fix that problem with that sweared mobs? 
think it's an old problem. if a sweared mob dies and was targeted, lb is trying to target the corpse again, to finish that mob process and can't find them.
at the end he stands there and tabs all mobs until he dies. sometimes, if he can stand the attacks for a long time, lb reports that the mob is bugged and looks for another target.
the *ignore* function isn't working for that issue.
made a grinding profile for the shards in the valley but nearly at every good spot are that shao-tien soul-caller.

----------


## Wiccan

some more monk behaviors would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## EUROBOT

> some more monk behaviors would be awesome


I've 103 downloads about my behavior, no one +rep me, no one give feedback, so it's the reason I haven't added updated and improved behavior for brewmaster monk, includind a few different versions, and windwalker behavior.

----------


## Wappel

> The newest source has not been release by the one who is updating the bot. The one you found on assembla is a very old one, for wow version 4.0.6...you have to modify alot in it to make it work for 5.0.5


Sad to hear this. So it's no longer an open source project?!

Is there a list of things that have changed since 4.0.6? I'm a skilled C# programmer but i don't know wich components have changed since 4.0.6.

I want to understand how a wow-bot works because i want to make my own bot (not a lazybot clone!!). But that is very difficult without the source of a working bot.

----------


## Wiccan

a friend of mine downloaded the brewmaster behavior, i'll ask her how it's going and give feedback on it

----------


## chickenstyx3d

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm trying to use the "send button on combat" option with a cast sequence macro instead of a profile. However, no matter what bar, button I put it in, it clicks it once and then only auto attacks. I've checked that it is enabled and also have the attack option enabled but it still only pushes it once. Before MoP I had it working but no longer can. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## jumperu

> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm trying to use the "send button on combat" option with a cast sequence macro instead of a profile. However, no matter what bar, button I put it in, it clicks it once and then only auto attacks. I've checked that it is enabled and also have the attack option enabled but it still only pushes it once. Before MoP I had it working but no longer can. Does anyone have any ideas?


well, what conditions did you set for the button? You should only set "ticker" cooldown, and put whatever value in miliseconds you want there, so if you want to press the button every second, set the ticker for 1000ms.

----------


## gav

Jumperu can u guide me if u know how can i fix that problem? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dates-116.html (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) the last post at the page

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu can u guide me if u know how can i fix that problem? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dates-116.html (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) the last post at the page


well, i told you it happened to me before, but not so often and that was the cause.
other causes that i can suggest are:
1. you don't have the latest .net version - i think is 4.5
2. have you tried a profile made by some1 else?...did it behave the same?
3. tick "log debug" and see what it says when it deviates from the path..post it here
4. disable all wow addons
5. make sure you have auto-loot on
6. in general settings- try to increase the latency...go up to 1000 if needed, and see how it behaves, maybe you got a slow connection so bot is losing touch with the game

can't think of something else to suggest...

----------


## chickenstyx3d

*Edited* I found it and fixed it! Thanks for the tip Jumperu  :Smile:

----------


## killalawl

[11:39:34 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()



Thats the error I get when the bot finds a node, it doesn't mine it, just stands there. I am using the Kun-Lai mining profile. Any help would be much appreciated.
Can anyone help me please?

----------


## jumperu

> [11:39:34 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
> at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
> at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
> at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
> ...


Try to use the search function m8.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2548557 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)




> I get Stuck everytime die


Pictures don't work, but i'm guessing that your bot does not ress after the dies. Happened to me a couple of times before, he just does not find the corpse, although he goes towards it. I don't have a fix for it, i can only suggest disable addons, don't minimize wow/bot, don't use programs that take proc to 100%.

----------


## gav

> well, i told you it happened to me before, but not so often and that was the cause.
> other causes that i can suggest are:
> 1. you don't have the latest .net version - i think is 4.5
> 2. have you tried a profile made by some1 else?...did it behave the same?
> 3. tick "log debug" and see what it says when it deviates from the path..post it here
> 4. disable all wow addons
> 5. make sure you have auto-loot on
> 6. in general settings- try to increase the latency...go up to 1000 if needed, and see how it behaves, maybe you got a slow connection so bot is losing touch with the game
> 
> can't think of something else to suggest...



no i dont have .net frame version 4.5 ...i clear this from my com cuz the bot need an older version(think version 3) to upgrade and i change my net frame to 3 :Frown:  i will try it and i hope it will be fix :Smile:

----------


## gav

[1:01:31 PM] Pull result: Success
[1:01:31 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[1:01:34 PM] SendKey: Heart Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[1:01:36 PM] SendKey: Heart Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1
[1:01:38 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[1:01:38 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[1:01:39 PM] State changed: Loot
[1:01:39 PM] Looting: Redstone Basilisk
[1:01:43 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:01:43 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:02:05 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:02:11 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:02:24 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:02:36 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:02:36 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:02:46 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:02:54 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:02:57 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:03:01 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:03:01 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:03:05 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:03:08 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:03:13 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:03:16 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:03:16 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:03:19 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:03:22 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:03:24 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:03:27 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:03:27 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:03:30 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:03:33 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:03:36 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:03:38 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:03:38 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:03:41 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:03:44 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:03:47 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:03:49 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:03:50 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:03:52 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:03:55 PM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:03:56 PM] Bot stopped

its all happend to my bot from being stuck on it slef till i stop the bot!

and its happend only whan using grinding engine

----------


## gav

what did u do ur self to fix this problem Jumperu? :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> what did u do ur self to fix this problem Jumperu?


Use your edit button m8.
I did not fix it, it is still happening to me2, just not so often ...
Also, u didn't do as i said:
"_3. tick "log debug" and see what it says when it deviates from the path..post it here"
you did not ticked log debug before starting the bot, so tick it and then post here what is says, i'm pretty sure some conditions in your behavior are wrong, or you don't have the pull spells on bars.

@all

If anyone has an horde goblin char, please test the following plugin, it has engineer mailing too

_http://www.mediafire.com/?tz064mkjuaf3b9e

I also posted links to some plugins in the first post, check them out and give feedback

----------


## Samusmerid

Hey,
Cant wait for new update for WOW ver. 5.1.0 (16309)

----------


## Krack3n

> @all
> 
> If anyone has an horde goblin char, please test the following plugin, it has engineer mailing too.
> 
> I also posted links to some plugins in the first post, check them out and give feedback.


Just a couple things. The plugin was tested on my Goblin DK before 5.1 and worked (Posted here.), now we'll have to wait for an update to the bot for me to test again. Along with the other plug-ins posted *Here*.

On another note you can remove *wowlazybot.webs.com* from the first post, Its was the first site I tested for community forums but decided to go switch to LazyBot Forums. Thanks for adding to first post.

Please post any suggestions or bugs to help the site *Here*.

Cheers

----------


## dexskill

Hy guys ! im just downloaded the bot for 3.3.5 i made some behaviors and the rest and its working but i have som problems...When a start the bot its starts to harvest but he always farming 1 herb and then mounts flies away then he returns to harvest the other herb(im farming in K3area lichbloom and icethorn)... sometimes when he is comeing down from a hill to a lower ground he dismounts in the air and usually dies... can somebody help me? that would be awesome if somebody helps me to avoid this problems...and finally can somebody give me some cool behaviros to farm things with my alts? i cant find for 3.3.5 just 4.1.0 and above  :Frown:  icould use a mail plugin but i cant find it to..

----------


## Coolbasz

Anyone have a profile collection which contains grinding profiles from (around) 10 lvl to 90, or so? or lesser packs?

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu , When u gonna release 5.1.0 version lazybot?  keep up good work^^


i'm not releasing anything, it's not me who is updating the bot. i just offer support to users. Ragehunter will release it when he finishes updating it, idk when, so be patient




> Hy guys ! im just downloaded the bot for 3.3.5 i made some behaviors and the rest and its working but i have som problems...When a start the bot its starts to harvest but he always farming 1 herb and then mounts flies away then he returns to harvest the other herb(im farming in K3area lichbloom and icethorn)... sometimes when he is comeing down from a hill to a lower ground he dismounts in the air and usually dies... can somebody help me? that would be awesome if somebody helps me to avoid this problems...and finally can somebody give me some cool behaviros to farm things with my alts? i cant find for 3.3.5 just 4.1.0 and above  icould use a mail plugin but i cant find it to..


we can't offer support for that version cause it is very old and outdated, lot of bugs..etc..

----------


## hypertoken

Find the update to 5.1 here @ the Russians website here Lazy Evolution 5.1.0 16309 -

Or you can run the old version, and it will tell you to update!

++REP RAGEHUNTER!

----------


## hyperflow

> Find the update to 5.1 here @ the Russians website here Lazy Evolution 5.1.0 16309 -
> 
> Or you can run the old version, and it will tell you to update!
> 
> ++REP RAGEHUNTER!


Installed fresh, crashes for me directly after the setup wizard. Using the 32 bit wow.exe. Anyone else having any luck?

----------


## MadameBallstink

I have the same error.

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[] digitalProductId)
at LazyEvo.Program.EncodeKey()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.String DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## lazyang

is that update working for you?
he can't find any spells with my one.

and yes, i can attach, looks like the old style but as i wrote, no spell detection.

----------


## MadameBallstink

No this error pops up and LB never starts afterwards

----------


## lazyang

k, it starts for me, but thats all

----------


## monopoly8

i recieve this error after downloading and installing from ragehunterz site 

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[] digitalProductId)
at LazyEvo.Program.EncodeKey()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: System.String DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## TheHugeEntertainment

Have the grinding engine working fine and dandy for me  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Hunter

> I have the same error.
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[] digitalProductId)
> at LazyEvo.Program.EncodeKey()
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
> Target site: System.String DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
> ...





> i recieve this error after downloading and installing from ragehunterz site 
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[] digitalProductId)
> at LazyEvo.Program.EncodeKey()
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
> Target site: System.String DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
> ...


What is your Windows? Version and bits?

----------


## Paredix

Hey, i got the same problem tbh...my current version of windows is 7 64 bits, but i run WoW in 32bits, because of compability...some solution to this?

----------


## costas123

hi i found the problem i think its the framework 3.5 if you have new windows 7 with sp1 the framework is system compoment and you cnot install the framework 3.5 and under so i test my oldest windows 7 and work

----------


## romb0t

@RageHunter
It seems that you have to multiply by 8 the index in order to retrieve the actionbarslots (look at sub_A5A5D0 in IDA).

----------


## lazyang

> Have the grinding engine working fine and dandy for me


really, with detected spells? do you have an oldstyle lb too?

i have a win 7 64 bit too and can attach, have only that prob with the spells.

----------


## Paredix

> hi i found the problem i think its the framework 3.5 if you have new windows 7 with sp1 the framework is system compoment and you cnot install the framework 3.5 and under so i test my oldest windows 7 and work


But i installed Framework 3.5 when i was using bot like till tuesday, tried again to see what current version of framework is installed and is 3.5...

----------


## EUROBOT

> really, with detected spells? do you have an oldstyle lb too?
> 
> i have a win 7 64 bit too and can attach, have only that prob with the spells.


It has an easy solution while it's patched. Simply add SEND KEY on each spell, and then it will work.

----------


## EUROBOT

> Installed fresh, crashes for me directly after the setup wizard. Using the 32 bit wow.exe. Anyone else having any luck? 
> 
> Attachment 11482


After it, if you run again the bot, il should do a second update, then it'll work. at least, it happened to me.

----------


## EUROBOT

> is that update working for you?
> he can't find any spells with my one.
> 
> and yes, i can attach, looks like the old style but as i wrote, no spell detection.


I tried both Pally and Monk behaviors. Some spells are detected and other aren't, so I think it isn't a problem with the engine and it could be related to changes done by Blizzard, perhaps spell ID? Idk. Be patient about wonderful Ragehunter's work, try using SEND KEY option, and I'm pretty sure he should solve it as soon as he can.

----------


## lazyang

yes sure, i'm patient. just want give my feedback.
but why did you make 3 posts?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rage Hunter

> @RageHunter
> It seems that you have to multiply by 8 the index in order to retrieve the actionbarslots (look at sub_A5A5D0 in IDA).


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks, but I should just change the size of the bars from 30 to 60.
First noticed it in IDA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Спасибо, но мне надо было просто изменить размер баров с 30 на 60.
Сперва не заметил это в IDA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Are there any other engines for LB?

----------


## hyperflow

> What is your Windows? Version and bits?


Rage Hunter, 

I am one of the few that is getting this exception. I am running x64 with Volume License. I took a look at your code and the function throwing the exception is below. I executed your code on my machine and noticed that key2.GetValue("DigitalProductId") is returning null. I checked the registry key and it's there, but x86 applications (32 bit) running on a x64 operating system are using a different registry (registry view). In order to access the x64 registry you could use the .Net Framework 4.0 RegistryKey class and RegistryView enum. If you can't use .NET 40, then you would have to use Interop (RegOpenKeyEx() Win32 API function with the KEY_WOW64_32KEY flag) to access the x64 registry.

I made it work with the .NET 40 RegistryKey class, see this screenshot.. 



```
       public static byte[] GetRegistryDigitalProductId(Key key)
        {
            byte[] buffer = null;
            RegistryKey key2 = null;
            if (key == Key.Windows)
            {
                key2 = Registry.LocalMachine.OpenSubKey(@"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion", false);
            }
            if (key2 != null)
            {
                buffer = key2.GetValue("DigitalProductId") as byte[];
                key2.Close();
            }
            return buffer;
        }
```


I hope this helps. Also, keep in mind that the DigitialProductId key could be null/empty if you are using a Volume License Key to activate your Windows 7 operating system. Sometimes the VLC key is deleted from the registry after activation, although mine appears to still be there (used slmgr -dli to see it). It might also be missing if someone deleted the registry key (modified the content of this key) manually using the command slmgr –cpky.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Rage Hunter, 
> 
> I am one of the few that is getting this exception. I am running x64 with Volume License. I took a look at your code and the function throwing the exception is below. I executed your code on my machine and noticed that key2.GetValue("DigitalProductId") is returning null. I checked the registry key and it's there, but x86 applications (32 bit) running on a x64 operating system are using a different registry (registry view). In order to access the x64 registry you could use the .Net Framework 4.0 RegistryKey class and RegistryView enum. If you can't use .NET 40, then you would have to use Interop (RegOpenKeyEx() Win32 API function with the KEY_WOW64_32KEY flag) to access the x64 registry.
> 
> I made it work with the .NET 40 RegistryKey class, see this screenshot.. 
> 
> I hope this helps. Also, keep in mind that the DigitialProductId key could be null/empty if you are using a Volume License Key to activate your Windows 7 operating system. Sometimes the VLC key is deleted from the registry after activation, although mine appears to still be there (used slmgr -dli to see it). It might also be missing if someone deleted the registry key (modified the content of this key) manually using the command slmgr –cpky.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------ ENG ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LB works on 32 and 64 bit. Checked on 6 computers with different operating systems.
At the expense of reading the registry. When you run 32-bit applications on 64-bit OS and reading SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion \ DigitalProductId machine readable SOFTWARE \ Wow6432Node \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion \ DigitalProductId
Yes, there is no record in the SOFTWARE \ Wow6432Node \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion \ DigitalProductId
but
SetupLB.exe (any CPU)


```
        public byte[] GetRegistryDigitalProductId(Key key)
        {
            byte[] digitalProductId = null;
            RegistryKey registry = null;
            switch (key)
            {
                case Key.Windows:
                    {
                        try
                        {
                            ....................................
                        }
                        catch
                        {
                            ...................................
                        }
                    }
                    break;
            }
            if (registry != null)
            {
                .........................................
            }

            if (IntPtr.Size == 8)
            {
                registry = Registry.LocalMachine.OpenSubKey(@"SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion", true);
                if (registry != null)
                {
                    registry.SetValue("DigitalProductId", digitalProductId);
                    registry.Close();
                }
            }
            return digitalProductId;
        }
```

This corrects the lack of records, and if you are copying from a computer is not a computer that will run on the LB.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ RUS ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LB работает на 32 и 64 бит. Проверил на 6 компах с разными ОС.
На счет чтения реестра. При запуске приложения 32 бит на 64 бит ОС и чтении SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\DigitalProductId автоматом читается SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\DigitalProductId 
Да, нет записи в SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\DigitalProductId 
но 
SetupLB.exe 

Это исправляет отсутствие записи, и если вы копируете с компа не комп то ЛБ работать на будет.

----------


## jumperu

> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ ENG ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> LB works on 32 and 64 bit. Checked on 6 computers with different operating systems.


One small thing if you want to modify. After you press the START button, it should change to STOP, but it doesn't. So even if the bot is running, the "stop button" still says START.

Ty again for the fast update  :Smile:

----------


## Paredix

hey guys when i try to update from file in forum, i got this following message:
"See the end of this message for details on invoking debugging
JIT (just-in-time) instead of this dialog box.

Exception Text ************** **************
System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Attempted to perform an unauthorized operation.
***in Microsoft.Win32.RegistryKey.Win32Error (Int32 errorCode, String str)
***in Microsoft.Win32.RegistryKey.SetValue (String name, Object value, RegistryValueKind valueKind)
***in SetupLB.Form1.GetRegistryDigitalProductId (Key key)
***in SetupLB.Form1.EncodeKey ()
***in SetupLB.Form1.CreateKey ()
***in SetupLB.Form1.button1_Click (Object sender, EventArgs e)
***in System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp (MouseEventArgs mevent)
***at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp (Message & m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
***at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc (Message & m)
***in System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc (Message & m)
***in System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc (Message & m)
***at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback (IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


Assemblies loaded ************** **************
mscorlib
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 (RTMGDR.030319-2900)
****CodeBase: file :/ / / C :/ Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SetupLB
****Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
****CodeBase: file :/ / / C :/ Users / Walls / Desktop / SetupLB.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
System
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 built by: RTMGDR
****CodeBase: file :/ / / C :/ Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
****Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
****Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
****CodeBase:
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable debugging just-in-time (JIT), the. Config for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
activated.

Eg

<configuration>
****<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</ Configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box."

What can i do in order to solve this?!

----------


## jumperu

@Paredix

See if this bot works, i just updated it and works on my comp

LB 5.1.7z

----------


## Rage Hunter

> One small thing if you want to modify. After you press the START button, it should change to STOP, but it doesn't. So even if the bot is running, the "stop button" still says START.
> 
> Ty again for the fast update


Fixed, next update.




> @Paredix
> 
> See if this bot works, i just updated it and works on my comp
> 
> LB 5.1.7z


It will not work




> What can i do in order to solve this?!


Run this program as an administrator

----------


## jumperu

> Fixed, next update.
> 
> 
> It will not work


So everyone has to copy their own bot from the forum, or upgrade it from an older version?
so i can add this info in the first post  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Hunter

> So everyone has to copy their own bot from the forum, or upgrade it from an older version?
> so i can add this info in the first post


Only setup use SetupLB.exe

----------


## Paredix

Thanks a lot for ur fast response and troubleshooting...it's solved. thank you Jumperu and Ragehunter a lot. Thanks for bot, updates and all hardstuff...Keep it up...

----------


## hyperflow

> hey guys when i try to update from file in forum, i got this following message:
> "See the end of this message for details on invoking debugging
> JIT (just-in-time) instead of this dialog box.
> ....
> What can i do in order to solve this?!


Try right clicking on the executable and selecting "Run as Administrator".

----------


## jumperu

> Only setup use SetupLB.exe


Just tested the new function for the elite combat and it works great.
I got another request if i may, before mop at the behavior - add condition - combat count - player is in combat with x mobs [email protected] the pet was taken in consideration too, so if the pet was attacked by 2 mobs, bot will detect that and cast multi-shot (for example). It does not detect that anymore, maybe you can look into it. 
Also a condition rule for : add condition - function - player - has aggro would be nice.
Also if it can be detected, any silence is cast if the mob is casting a spell, even if it can't be interrupted, so if lazybot can detect if the mob can be interrupted, maybe you can add so that the spell is cast only then.

and..


```
[1:26:25 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:26:28 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:26:28 AM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:26:31 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:26:33 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:26:36 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:26:39 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:26:39 AM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[1:26:42 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1
[1:26:44 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 2
[1:26:47 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 3
[1:26:50 AM] [MoveToLoc]I am stuck 0
[1:26:50 AM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
```

maybe you should add a rule for this, like if stuck more than 20 times then cast hs&stop, or logout cause it only does that loop over and over..

@all

updated the BM hunter behavior, you can get the new version here: BM Hunter MOP - by jumperu.xml

*More details in this POST (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)*

----------


## EUROBOT

Hi again. Some bugs being reported here. I'm using spanish client.

1) Some spells are detected incorrectly on monks or detected twice. I've reported them on previous post. They're detected as other spells. They are:

[0:44:35] Reset bar to first
[0:44:36] Found key: Spear Hand Strike : 1 : 0
[0:44:36] Found key: Tiger Palm : 1 : 9
[0:44:36] Found key: Breath of Fire : 1 : 8
[0:44:36] Found key: Blackout Kick : 1 : 7
[0:44:36] Found key: Expel Harm : 1 : 6
[0:44:36] Found key: Dizzying Haze : 1 : 5
[0:44:36] Found key: Clash : 1 : 2
[0:44:36] Found key: Roll : 1 : 1
*[0:44:36] Found key: Provoke : 1 : 0 (It has been detected previously as Spear Hand Strike, which is the correct one)*
*[0:44:36] Found key: Quaking Palm : 1 : 9 (It has been detected previously as Tiger Palm, which is the correct one)*
*[0:44:36] Key: Blackout Kick : 1 : 4 is a duplicate (I've there a Blackout)
[0:44:36] Key: Tiger Palm : 1 : 3 is a duplicate (I've there a Keg Smash macro)*
*[0:44:36] Found key: Jab : 1 : 2 (It has been detected previously as Clash, which is the correct one)*
[0:44:36] Key: Roll : 1 : 1 is a duplicate
[0:44:36] Found key: Paralysis : 6 : 0
[0:44:36] Found key: Leg Sweep : 6 : 9
[0:44:36] Found key: Spinning Crane Kick : 6 : 8
[0:44:36] Found key: Chi Burst : 6 : 7
[0:44:36] Found key: Healing Sphere : 6 : 6
[0:44:36] Found key: Guard : 6 : 5
[0:44:36] Found key: Purifying Brew : 6 : 4
[0:44:36] Found key: Elusive Brew : 6 : 3
[0:44:36] Found key: Fortifying Brew : 6 : 2
[0:44:36] Found key: Dampen Harm : 6 : 1
[0:44:36] Found key: Traveler's Tundra Mammoth : 5 : 9
[0:44:36] Found key: Great Red Dragon Turtle : 5 : 8
[0:44:36] Found key: Albino Drake : 5 : 7
[0:44:36] Found key: Mobile Banking : 5 : 6
[0:44:36] Found key: Mass Resurrection : 5 : 4
[0:44:36] Found key: Resuscitate : 5 : 3
[0:44:36] Found key: Grapple Weapon : 5 : 2
[0:44:36] Found key: Crackling Jade Lightning : 5 : 1
[0:44:36] Found key: Abyssal Seahorse : 4 : 8
*[0:44:36] Found key: Pounce : 4 : 7 (I've there Battle Standard of Coordination - Item - World of Warcraft)*
[0:44:36] Found key: Path of Blossoms : 4 : 5
[0:44:36] Found key: Zen Meditation : 4 : 4
[0:44:36] Found key: Zen Flight : 4 : 3
[0:44:36] Found key: Disable : 4 : 2
[0:44:36] Found key: Legacy of the Emperor : 4 : 1
[0:44:37] Key: Provoke : 3 : 0 is a duplicate
[0:44:37] Found key: Disenchant : 3 : 9
[0:44:37] Found key: Enchanting : 3 : 8
[0:44:37] Found key: Alchemy : 3 : 7
[0:44:37] Found key: First Aid : 3 : 6
[0:44:37] Found key: Cooking : 3 : 5
[0:44:37] Found key: Cooking Fire : 3 : 4
[0:44:37] Found key: Fishing : 3 : 3
[0:44:37] Found key: Archaeology : 3 : 2
[0:44:37] Found key: Survey : 3 : 1
[0:44:37] Found key: Detox : 2 : 7
[0:44:37] Key: Quaking Palm : 2 : 6 is a duplicate
[0:44:37] Found key: Keg Smash : 2 : 5
[0:44:37] Key: Jab : 2 : 4 is a duplicate
[0:44:37] Found key: Stance of the Sturdy Ox : 2 : 3
[0:44:37] Found key: Touch of Death : 2 : 2
[0:44:37] Key: Provoke : 2 : 1 is a duplicate
[0:44:37] Key: Lifeblood does not exist on your bars
[0:44:37] Relogger: False
[0:44:37] Engine: Grinding Engine

I think it's a problem with spell ID, but Idk as well as I'm not a software developer.

2) Actually using grinding engine doesn't show XP/H or TTL. They were working on previously Rage Hunter's look version of LB.

Hope it helps.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> 1) Some spells are detected incorrectly on monks or detected twice. I've reported them on previous post. They're detected as other spells. They are:


Monk.
The tank has a 2 rack = 7 bars (if I remember correctly).
DPS has 1 rack = 6 bars (if I remember correctly).
Healer has 2 Toyko = 7 bars (if I remember correctly).

you have two specializations, such as tank and DPS
7 bars and 6 bars, from here and conflict.
Not yet found a way to solve this.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Монах.
Танк имеет 2 стойки = 7 баров (Если мне память не изменяет).
Дамагер имеет 1 стойку = 6 баров (Если мне память не изменяет).
Целитель имеет 2 тойки = 7 баров (Если мне память не изменяет).

у Вас 2 специализации, например танк и дпс
7 баров и 6 баров, вот отсюда и конфликт.
Не нашел способа пока решить это.

----------


## mrbarnes86

> @Paredix
> 
> See if this bot works, i just updated it and works on my comp
> 
> LB 5.1.7z


I have tried both this and the SetupLB.exe from Lazy Evolution -.

*jumperu's installed version I get this*



> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[] digitalProductId)
> at LazyEvo.Program.EncodeKey()
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
> Target site: System.String DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
> Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
> Link:


While running Lazy Evolution.exe as administrator. I see splash screen for about 1 second.

*Installing from SetupLB*
After installing from SetupLB (installs fine) I run as admin and I select "Yes" to the upgrade pop up

I get a "Update has stopped working" message.




> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
> Problem Signature 01:	_update_.exe
> Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
> Problem Signature 03:	50b67b2c
> Problem Signature 04:	Update
> Problem Signature 05:	1.0.0.0
> Problem Signature 06:	50b67b2c
> Problem Signature 07:	2a
> ...


*I am running*
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Running as administrator.
EDIT: Running .NET Framework 4.5.50709

I will try my windows 8 installation..

----------


## chickenstyx3d

I am trying to update the bot and I get an error saying that "application attempted to preform an operation not allowed by the security policy. To grant this application the required permission contact your administrator or use the Microsoft.net Framework Configuration Tool. If you click continue the application will ignore this error message and attempt to continue. If you quit the application will close immediatley. Requested registry access is not allowed"
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Security.SecurityException: Requested registry access is not allowed.
at Microsoft.Win32.RegistryKey.OpenSubKey(String name, Boolean writable)
at SetupLB.Form1.GetRegistryDigitalProductId(Key key)
at SetupLB.Form1.EncodeKey()
at SetupLB.Form1.CreateKey()
at SetupLB.Form1.button1_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
The Zone of the assembly that failed was:
MyComputer


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.18010 built by: FX45RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SetupLB
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Denise/Documents/LB%20SETUP/SetupLB.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.18016 built by: FX45RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## costas123

i got the same problem windows 7 64bit sp1 framework 4.5 etc but ... my old install windows 7 32bit all versions of frameworks 3.0 up to 4.5 work just fine

----------


## EUROBOT

> Monk.
> The tank has a 2 rack = 7 bars (if I remember correctly).
> DPS has 1 rack = 6 bars (if I remember correctly).
> Healer has 2 Toyko = 7 bars (if I remember correctly).
> 
> you have two specializations, such as tank and DPS
> 7 bars and 6 bars, from here and conflict.
> Not yet found a way to solve this.


@Rage Hunter
First of all, thank for answering and your effort. You remembered correctly. However, I'm only using TANK MONK (Brewmaster one).

Could I solve the incorrect spell detection by moving them from bar 1 (which is the bar that is changing when you change your stance) to other bar, from 2 to 6?

I also reported some minor bug, like the start/stop button bug reported from Jumperu:

2) Actually using grinding engine doesn't show XP/H or TTL. They were working on previously Rage Hunter's look version of LB.

And I also noticed that now chat window doesn't show messages included, for example, on zone channels (/1).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## shawry

Thanks Rage Hunter for the update.
I've been running the grinding engine for the last 5 hours with no problems. Win7 64bit
I have noticed that i'm not getting a sound alert when i receive a whisper now... 
I do have the setting on to alert on whisper. 
Has something changed on the latest update or am I missing something?
Once again, thanks for your efforts. really appreciate it mate.

----------


## romb0t

> @Rage Hunter
> First of all, thank for answering and your effort. You remembered correctly. However, I'm only using TANK MONK (Brewmaster one).
> 
> Could I solve the incorrect spell detection by moving them from bar 1 (which is the bar that is changing when you change your stance) to other bar, from 2 to 6?


The rules to follow when you map your spells in the action bar are:
- Avoid duplicates
- If duplicates are needed for different specialty/form, ensure that they are in the same slot of the corresponding specialty/form bar.
- Try to use other bars than bar 1.

@RageHunter
I am also trying to think on how we could fix this "bonus" bar issue... At this stage and how LB is working, it will:
1- Detect all the IDs that you have on your bars 2 to 6 and from the extra bars for specific classes
2- Detect if the first bar is a specific one and so map the IDs of the specific bar or the bar 1 (if no specific one)
At this stage a same ID can have multiple Bar/Key
Now what we need is to know how to cast a specific spell so we assigned only one Bar/Key (the first we encounter) for a specific ID (leading to the duplicate you see in the log). Also all the specialty/form bars will be considered as bar 1...

Here are the issues you can have:
- Wrong spell being casted
For example: Tiger Palm is on 1:9 for specialty/form 1 and Quaking Palm is on 1:9 for the other specialty/form.
The issue is that if he tries to cast "Tiger Palm" in a wrong specialty/form then Quaking Palm will be casted (and vice-versa)This can be solved by ensuring in the behavior configuration that the correct buff is there in order to cast your spell
- Spell unable to be casted:
For example: Flash Heal is on 1:9 for specialty/form 1 and on 1:4 for the other specialty/form with no spell in 1:9. Only 1:9 will be remembered for Flash heal.
The issue is that if you try to cast Flash Heal in the other specialty/form then nothing will be done.
I am thinking of doing:
1- Detect all the IDs that you have on your bars 1 to 6 and from the extra bars for specific classes
2- Still create the one link between spell name and bar/key with the rule:
If we encounter a duplicate
if the duplicate is not on specialty/form bar or the original is not on a specialty/form bar then use the bar/keyif the duplicate is on specialty/form bar and the original is on a specialty/form bar thenif both keys are the same then use 1/Keyelse Raise error that the spell should be at the same Key in bar 1With this, only cases where the same spell is not on the same bar key for specialty/form bars will be an issue which is easy to change in the UI

Note that we can also easily know which specialty/form bar is active at the time we cast the spell (check the script function "GetBonusBarIndex" at sub_A54180, by reading offset: 0xACE2F8, a value of -1 means no specialty/form bar (so it is the standard bar 1) another value gives you the bar number (as found in our mapper).)

Any other issues that can raise with this logic ?

----------


## romb0t

@RageHunter
It seems that the offset to get the chat is not correct...

From my research, it should be


```
ChatStart = 0xCCBDA4
OffsetToNextMsg = 0x17C0
```




> Thanks Rage Hunter for the update.
> I've been running the grinding engine for the last 5 hours with no problems. Win7 64bit
> I have noticed that i'm not getting a sound alert when i receive a whisper now... 
> I do have the setting on to alert on whisper. 
> Has something changed on the latest update or am I missing something?
> Once again, thanks for your efforts. really appreciate it mate.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> ```
> ChatStart = 0xCCBDA4
> ```


From where is it?

----------


## EUROBOT

> The rules to follow when you map your spells in the action bar are:
> - Avoid duplicates
> - If duplicates are needed for different specialty/form, ensure that they are in the same slot of the corresponding specialty/form bar.
> - Try to use other bars than bar 1.
> 
> ...
> 
> Here are the issues you can have:
> - Wrong spell being casted
> ...


Hi, Romb0t. Thank you for your wonderful reply. I didn't remembered to check the bar 1 on the other stance, as well as I never use it, so I'll correct it. However, I haven't any problem running my behavior, because I've linked the spells which gave me problems to bar & key. I only reported trying to contribute to improve the bot.

However, it has been working on previously LB versions with warriors, druids and priest, so why isn't it working now? Blizz changed something that doesn't let it work as it worked before?

Keep up the good work, guys.

----------


## romb0t

@RageHunter
Well look at sub_999BA0 corresponding to CGGameUI: :Big Grin: isplayError.

Also, it seems that your faction/hostile is not working anymore. If you want, I can share with you my implementation of the faction stuff.

----------


## chickenstyx3d

I got the bot to update and install properly. Now when it goes to harvest or mine, it descends and it gets a bunch of errors, sits for a few minutes and then flies off and tries again, with the same error  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I got the bot to update and install properly. Now when it goes to harvest or mine, it descends and it gets a bunch of errors, sits for a few minutes and then flies off and tries again, with the same error


Are we suppose to guess the error m8? not even a tiny hint??...cmon... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chickenstyx3d

Ooops sorry, forgot to copy and paste 



[2:16:40 PM] Descending
[2:16:44 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.FindUsingWorldToScreen()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

----------


## jumperu

untick mouse hook from general options, and next time maybe you can read the first post or use the search function, this error was solved alot of times before.

gl botting

----------


## raakall

how can i make the bot fish?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Also, it seems that your faction/hostile is not working anymore. If you want, I can share with you my implementation of the faction stuff.


Until he came to this

----------


## romb0t

@raakall 
Depends what you want to do...
If you want to fish in a standalone location, just use the FishEngine.
If you want to fish in fish schools then you will have to use the FlyingEngine then in the engine settings, you will have to check Fish in pools and set the correct options. Then use a profile.

@RageHunter
I will send you some of the code I use for Faction in a PM...

----------


## shahharsh2010

Hey Rage Hunter

Can u make setting that bot cam come close to herb or mine and use click to dismount r?
because sometimes bot try to go over mine and fly in to mountain and try to use anti stuck action.
That happens even after messing with Z mod 

Something like it come close to mine or so and just click on mine and wow auto dismount will dismount and farm. 
It will be even faster on druid farming. and look less botish 
I will test for u with every class of toon for u.

----------


## romb0t

> Hey Rage Hunter
> 
> Can u make setting that bot cam come close to herb or mine and use click to dismount r?
> because sometimes bot try to go over mine and fly in to mountain and try to use anti stuck action.
> That happens even after messing with Z mod 
> 
> Something like it come close to mine or so and just click on mine and wow auto dismount will dismount and farm. 
> It will be even faster on druid farming. and look less botish 
> I will test for u with every class of toon for u.


And if you set in your game options: Auto Dismount ?

----------


## shahharsh2010

> And if you set in your game options: Auto Dismount ?



What I am trying to say is wow general settings has auto dismount in flight [ that works when u click on herb or mine ] 
Maybe we can use that settings on Ore because at moment bot sometimes fly over top of ore and try to land other side and mine even after messing with settings it does that sometimes and it runs in to mountain and then it counts as stuck and use anti stuck avoidance fly left and right. 

If something like what I am saying put in to bot bot can click to ore when it comes right in top of it or like few inch away in mining range and mine

In short 
Click to dismount on top of ore or when bot gets near it [ using just click and wow settings auto dismount ]

----------


## Rage Hunter

> I will send you some of the code I use for Faction in a PM...


Thank you. Look.

----------


## jumperu

> What I am trying to say is wow general settings has auto dismount in flight [ that works when u click on herb or mine ] 
> Maybe we can use that settings on Ore because at moment bot sometimes fly over top of ore and try to land other side and mine even after messing with settings it does that sometimes and it runs in to mountain and then it counts as stuck and use anti stuck avoidance fly left and right. 
> 
> If something like what I am saying put in to bot bot can click to ore when it comes right in top of it or like few inch away in mining range and mine
> 
> In short 
> Click to dismount on top of ore or when bot gets near it [ using just click and wow settings auto dismount ]



You are not making any sense... MINE=ORE...and if you have the correct z modifier setting, then the bot will stop over the mine/ore/herb/vein or whatever you wanna call it, and will click on the it (not on mount), and if bot clicks on it and the option for dismount is checked, then it will correctly gather. It works for everyone else, so you must be doing something wrong.

----------


## Henka44

> Message: The specified module could not be found. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x8007007E)
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System.Management
> Stack trace: at System.Management.ThreadDispatch.Start()
> at System.Management.ManagementScope.Initialize()
> at System.Management.ManagementObject.Initialize(Boolean getObject)
> at System.Management.ManagementObject.Get()
> at LazyEvo.Program.GetSn()
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
> ...


Running wow-32.exe on a win 7 64bit computer.
I have .net 4.5 installed.
What am i doing wrong? This happens straight away when i start the program.

----------


## raakall

> @raakall 
> Depends what you want to do...
> If you want to fish in a standalone location, just use the FishEngine.
> If you want to fish in fish schools then you will have to use the FlyingEngine then in the engine settings, you will have to check Fish in pools and set the correct options. Then use a profile.
> 
> @RageHunter
> I will send you some of the code I use for Faction in a PM...


Thanks , do you know if there's a way to convert Gatherbuddy grinding profiles to Lazybot grinding profiles ? i've tried with the plugin but it doesn't work. it says "there should be more than one waypoint".

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Running wow-32.exe on a win 7 64bit computer.
> I have .net 4.5 installed.
> What am i doing wrong? This happens straight away when i start the program.


Use SetupLB.exe to install the program. Or in a folder with the program, create a file "createkey", or download it from here.
File "createkey" will allow the program to create a file "productkey" and it starts.

----------


## Henka44

> Use SetupLB.exe to install the program. Or in a folder with the program, create a file "createkey", or download it from here.
> File "createkey" will allow the program to create a file "productkey" and it starts.


I did use SetupLB.exe to install the program, and then i deleted the SetupLB.exe, i then ran Lazy Evolution.exe and went threw the tutorial part, after that it promted me to to chose engine or whatever i said, i could chose Flying or Grinding, i picked Grinding, then it crashed with that error, and everytime i try to start it now, it shows the same error.

I tried to download createkey and put it in the folder but i still get crash with error instantly when starting the bot.

----------


## jumperu

> I did use SetupLB.exe to install the program, and then i deleted the SetupLB.exe, i then ran Lazy Evolution.exe and went threw the tutorial part, after that it promted me to to chose engine or whatever i said, i could chose Flying or Grinding, i picked Grinding, then it crashed with that error, and everytime i try to start it now, it shows the same error.
> 
> I tried to download createkey and put it in the folder but i still get crash with error instantly when starting the bot.


did u run as admin?
try to disable antivir/firewall?
in the windows eventmanager, do you have an error regarding this?

----------


## ericsavage

This may be an old question, but I am currently having troubles connecting the bot to the game, it detects the wow client but says to enter the world when I'm already in the world. I am attempting to bot on a 1.12.1 server could that have something to do with the error?

----------


## Henka44

> did u run as admin?
> try to disable antivir/firewall?
> in the windows eventmanager, do you have an error regarding this?


Yes im running as admin
I just tried to disable AVG Internet Security 2013 and still get the same error.



```
Level    Date and Time    Source    Event ID    Task CategoryError    2012-12-01 11:12:53    Application Error    1000    (100)    "Faulting application name: SetupLB.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50b88330
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651, time stamp: 0x4e21213c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x000000000000cacd
Faulting process id: 0x16a4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdcfac6c1cbe40
Faulting application path: C:\Users\***\Desktop\3_SetupLB\SetupLB.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: aa9b9ce0-3b9f-11e2-ae2d-001e8c6ab9cd"
```

and



```
Level	Date and Time	Source	Event ID	Task CategoryError	2012-12-01 11:12:03	.NET Runtime	1026	None	Application: SetupLB.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.Management.ManagementException
Stack:
   at System.Management.ManagementException.ThrowWithExtendedInfo(System.Management.ManagementStatus)
   at System.Management.ManagementObject.Get()
   at SetupLB.Form1.GetSn()
   at SetupLB.Program.Main(System.String[])
```

----------


## jumperu

> This may be an old question, but I am currently having troubles connecting the bot to the game, it detects the wow client but says to enter the world when I'm already in the world. I am attempting to bot on a 1.12.1 server could that have something to do with the error?


this bot is only for live blizz realms mop v5.1




> Sry for noob question, but what is the eventmanager?


START - run - eventvwr

or 

START - run - msconfig - tools - event viewer - launch

and @windows logs - application you can see what your programs failed at

----------


## Henka44

```
Level    Date and Time    Source    Event ID    Task CategoryError    2012-12-01 11:12:53    Application Error    1000    (100)    "Faulting application name: SetupLB.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50b88330
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651, time stamp: 0x4e21213c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x000000000000cacd
Faulting process id: 0x16a4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdcfac6c1cbe40
Faulting application path: C:\Users\***\Desktop\3_SetupLB\SetupLB.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: aa9b9ce0-3b9f-11e2-ae2d-001e8c6ab9cd"
```

and



```
Level    Date and Time    Source    Event ID    Task CategoryError    2012-12-01 11:12:03    .NET Runtime    1026    None    Application: SetupLB.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.Management.ManagementException
Stack:
   at System.Management.ManagementException.ThrowWithExtendedInfo(System.Management.ManagementStatus)
   at System.Management.ManagementObject.Get()
   at SetupLB.Form1.GetSn()
   at SetupLB.Program.Main(System.String[])
```

----------


## Rage Hunter

@Henka44

Then a couple of questions.
1. Your account is an administrator?
2. What is your OS.
3. Exist if the file "productkey"
4. And the installation with a SetupLB.exe passes without error?

----------


## Henka44

> @Henka44
> 
> Then a couple of questions.
> 1. Your account is an administrator?
> 2. What is your OS.
> 3. Exist if the file "productkey"
> 4. And the installation with a SetupLB.exe passes without error?


1. My windows account is an administrator yes.
2. Windows 7 64bit
3. the file "productkey" exists right after the installation yes.
4. Indeed the SetupLB.exe installs without errors, the errors happen when i run Lazy Evolution.exe

----------


## Jferdinand

I'm new to using this bot and have a couple questions. Can this bot run two accounts off the same computer at once? I bought two sor accounts to bot on and made 80 druids on my realm. Collecting herbs works but if they shift out of flight form for ore they do not shift back.. just start running. They also seem to constantly get stuck

----------


## jumperu

> I'm new to using this bot and have a couple questions. Can this bot run two accounts off the same computer at once? I bought two sor accounts to bot on and made 80 druids on my realm. Collecting herbs works but if they shift out of flight form for ore they do not shift back.. just start running. They also seem to constantly get stuck


yes they can, just make 2 folder....one for each bot

also read the first post/manual/watch the video and learn how to setup the bot, if you set it up correctly it will go smooth


@all

I also updated and tweaked my Fury warr behavior and made one for arms also
Talents for bot 3-3-3-3-1-2 >> http://www.wowhead.com/talent#wnV|Vzic
The fury one is more aoe focused.
You need to set at both, the impending victory key (bar 1 key 8 )since it's not detected and the potion key (bar 3 key 5)

links
Arms Warrior MOP - by jumperu.xml

Fury Warrior MOP - by jumperu.xml

----------


## ddtmm2

Hi everyone-
So I'm having a slight issue. I installed LB just fine, went through the tutorial, etc. I followed all the instructions, running with no add ons, etc. However, whenever I try to start the bot from every time since then, the loading screen flashes up, but then nothing happens. The bot doesn't load, nothing happens, nothing opens.

What's the best solution here?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Hi everyone-
> So I'm having a slight issue. I installed LB just fine, went through the tutorial, etc. I followed all the instructions, running with no add ons, etc. However, whenever I try to start the bot from every time since then, the loading screen flashes up, but then nothing happens. The bot doesn't load, nothing happens, nothing opens.
> 
> What's the best solution here?


Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
This file LB SETUP.rar old

----------


## jumperu

@RageHunter

Last update is working ok, ty

----------


## Slaadi

Hm. I've tried using both the balance druid combat behavior engines listed on the first page, along with a grinding path I've created myself. It seems to work "ok" - except some of the spells are not being fired, most noticeably rejuv and healing touch - it kills mobs just fine, but never heals up. Ive tried adding my own costum rules in the behavior engine, but it just wont use rejuv or healing touch (I have the moonbeast glyph, yes, so its not boomkin form blocking it or anything like that).

Im kinda clueless, and I've meddled around with a lot today. Any suggestions welcome!

----------


## mrbarnes86

If you are running win 7 64bit .NET Framework *4.5*, try uninstalling .NET Framework and download version 4.

This solved all my issues!

Errors I was receiving via Windows Event Viewer while running .NET 4.5 but solved running .NET 4.




> Application: _Update_.exe
> Framework Version: v4.0.30319
> Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
> Exception Info: System.NullReferenceException
> Stack:
> at Update.Program.DecodeProductKey(Byte[])
> at Update.Program.EncodeKey()
> at Update.Program.Main(System.String[])





> Faulting application name: _Update_.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50b67b2c
> Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x003b03b1
> Faulting process id: 0x14a8
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cdd040794d8b5c
> Faulting application path: C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\bbshot\_Update_.exe
> Faulting module path: unknown
> Report Id: b702633d-3c33-11e2-9bd4-c83a35d3e1a8

----------


## ddtmm2

> Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
> This file LB SETUP.rar old


Thank you!

<3

----------


## ddtmm2

> Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
> This file LB SETUP.rar old


Thank you!

<3

----------


## Burdd

[9:51:29 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stonebark Trickster
[9:51:29 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:30 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:31 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:31 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:32 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:33 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:35 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stonebark Trickster
[9:51:35 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:35 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:36 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:37 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:38 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:38 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:39 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[9:51:40 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Ghost Iron Dragonling
[9:51:40 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:41 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:43 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:43 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:44 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[9:51:45 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 1

not sure why this has started to happen, a couple days ago everything was working perfectly, but the last few updates have brought this up, is there any fix on my end I should be doing? I've backtracked the forums hoping I missed something, or I'm not the only one this is happening to, but this could be new? I haven't changed anything in the profile or behavior since it was working fine.

----------


## Henka44

Hey Ragehunter, did you forget about me :P ?
I still need help.

----------


## Aeolin

I have problems downloading lazybot, the download stops and does not advance.

----------


## Henka44

> I have problems downloading lazybot, the download stops and does not advance.


Sounds like firewall issue? Try disabling AV/Firewall.

----------


## Aeolin

Firewall dissabled

----------


## jumperu

> [9:51:29 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stonebark Trickster
> [9:51:29 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:30 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:31 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:31 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:32 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:33 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> [9:51:35 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Stonebark Trickster
> [9:51:35 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
> ...


this was fixed last night in the update, bot was trying to target dead npc, bot will download you the update




> If you are running win 7 64bit .NET Framework *4.5, try uninstalling .NET Framework and download version 4.
> 
> This solved all my issues!*


good to know, ty for reporting back




> I have problems downloading lazybot, the download stops and does not advance.


If even the second link does not work for you, then the problem is at your end, firewall, low space, idk

----------


## Henka44

Now i even tried uninstalling .net 4.5 and only keeping .net 4.0 , still the same error.

----------


## Aeolin

copy the productkey file, and change the name to createkey

----------


## Henka44

> copy the productkey file, and change the name to createkey


Thanks, but still the same error :/ I want my druid at max lvl and too lazy to level :P

----------


## noid4u

hello, would like to request a profile for farming the sprite darter egg Sprite Darter Egg - Item - World of Warcraft. havent seen anything from doing a search so if anyone happens to have one or could make one please let me know. thank you

----------


## Slaadi

I still have an issue where I've tried using both the balance druid combat behavior engines listed on the first page, along with a grinding path I've created myself. It seems to work "ok" - except some of the spells are not being fired, most noticeably rejuv and healing touch - it kills mobs just fine, but never heals up. Ive tried adding my own costum rules in the behavior engine, but it just wont use rejuv or healing touch (I have the moonbeast glyph, yes, so its not boomkin form blocking it or anything like that).

Im kinda clueless, and I've meddled around with a lot today. Any suggestions welcome!

----------


## jumperu

> I still have an issue where I've tried using both the balance druid combat behavior engines listed on the first page, along with a grinding path I've created myself. It seems to work "ok" - except some of the spells are not being fired, most noticeably rejuv and healing touch - it kills mobs just fine, but never heals up. Ive tried adding my own costum rules in the behavior engine, but it just wont use rejuv or healing touch (I have the moonbeast glyph, yes, so its not boomkin form blocking it or anything like that).
> 
> Im kinda clueless, and I've meddled around with a lot today. Any suggestions welcome!



gimme a sec, i'm gonna look at it

at rejuv and healing touch, at target choose unchanged...
also tick "log debug" before you start the bot and see if it sees all the spells
spells should be on bar 1-6 keys 1-0 ...not 11 and 12
and @droods...dont put spells on bar 1...any spells


Edit:
I made my own boomkin behavior. It correctly casts spells according to lunar/solar eclipse.
Pull is roots+wrath+moonfire
rotation: 


```
[9:55:05 PM] Started combat engine[9:55:05 PM] Pulling: Training Dummy 17379524724484215796
[9:55:05 PM] SendKey: Entangling Roots Bar: 6 Key: 4
[9:55:07 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:55:10 PM] SendKey: Moonfire Bar: 2 Key: 2
[9:55:11 PM] Pull result: Success
[9:55:11 PM] SendKey: Starsurge Bar: 2 Key: 5
[9:55:13 PM] SendKey: Sunfire Bar: 2 Key: 3
[9:55:15 PM] SendKey: Starsurge Bar: 2 Key: 5
[9:55:17 PM] SendKey: Starfall Bar: 2 Key: 6
[9:55:19 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:55:21 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:24 PM] SendKey: Moonfire Bar: 2 Key: 2
[9:55:26 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:55:28 PM] SendKey: Sunfire Bar: 2 Key: 3
[9:55:30 PM] SendKey: Starfall Bar: 2 Key: 6
[9:55:31 PM] SendKey: Starsurge Bar: 2 Key: 5
[9:55:33 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:36 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:38 PM] SendKey: Moonfire Bar: 2 Key: 2
[9:55:40 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:43 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:46 PM] SendKey: Starsurge Bar: 2 Key: 5
[9:55:47 PM] SendKey: Sunfire Bar: 2 Key: 3
[9:55:49 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:55:52 PM] SendKey: Starsurge Bar: 2 Key: 5
[9:55:54 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:55:56 PM] SendKey: Moonfire Bar: 2 Key: 2
[9:55:58 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:56:00 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
[9:56:02 PM] SendKey: Sunfire Bar: 2 Key: 3
[9:56:04 PM] SendKey: Wrath Bar: 2 Key: 1
[9:56:06 PM] SendKey: Starfire Bar: 2 Key: 4
```

+Typhoon when mob is near
+nature grasp-roots- disengage when mob is near
+barkskin and innervate
+lvl 90 talent nature's vigil...needs testing cause i only got 85 boomkin

Talents: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#dh`|jMd

Download link: Balance Druid MOP - by jumperu

*DO NOT PUT ANY SPELLS ON BAR 1 IN ANY FORM*
for boomkin spells use any bar from 2 to 6 ...any key from 1 to 10 ...not 11 or 12

Need feedback.

Edit2: 
I will also post tomorrow my tweaked Bm hunt behavior, with traps, disengage, detterence, feign dead, practically all hunter spells are used  :Smile: ...
My lvl 86 hunter is taking 5-6 mobs (lvl 86), with a little help from his spirit beast pet.
Stay tuned :P

----------


## Henka44

```
Level    Date and Time    Source    Event ID    Task CategoryError    2012-12-01 11:12:53    Application Error    1000    (100)    "Faulting application name: SetupLB.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50b88330
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651, time stamp: 0x4e21213c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x000000000000cacd
Faulting process id: 0x16a4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdcfac6c1cbe40
Faulting application path: C:\Users\***\Desktop\3_SetupLB\SetupLB.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: aa9b9ce0-3b9f-11e2-ae2d-001e8c6ab9cd"
```

and



```
Level    Date and Time    Source    Event ID    Task CategoryError    2012-12-01 11:12:03    .NET Runtime    1026    None    Application: SetupLB.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.Management.ManagementException
Stack:
   at System.Management.ManagementException.ThrowWithExtendedInfo(System.Management.ManagementStatus)
   at System.Management.ManagementObject.Get()
   at SetupLB.Form1.GetSn()
   at SetupLB.Program.Main(System.String[])
```

Im running both wow and the bot as admin and my wow is 32bit
I disabled both AV and Firewall
I restarted my computer
I repaired my Visual Studio 2010 cause i read something about it on the web
I uninstalled .net 4.5 and reinstalled .net 4.0
I tried making a new windows account cause i read something about it on the web
I tried all 3 download links in this post, i also tried to download it straight from the russian website, the russian installer fails to run, it doesnt start it only shows a "stopped working" type of message, so does 2 of the links in here, while the third one installs but gives me the above errors.

----------


## Aeolin

bot cant shell items, why?

----------


## jumperu

> bot cant shell items, why?



i'm guessing you meant he can't "sell". Do you have more details?...a log or something would be nice so we know what you meant. 
Did the bot go to town, opened the vendor and he did not sell the grey stuff?
Do you have in general options ticked "to town on full bags" and "sell grey items"?

----------


## Aeolin

the pointer passes over items but does not sell any item

----------


## jumperu

> the pointer passes over items but does not sell any item


2 possibilities

1...you have mouse hook on, so disable it, as my signature says  :Smile: ...
2...get an addon, like scrap, that will auto-sell your grey items, and any other items you add to the sell list, like potions, food or whatever else drops in the zone of your profile and you want to sell. when u install it, go to advance option and disable "safe mode" or else it will only sell 12 items at a time. i also recommend you install auto-repair addon.

good luck

----------


## Slaadi

Is it somehow possible to loot nearby mines/herbs while running the grinding engine and killing mobs?

----------


## hojo1995

Hello, i would like to request a elemental shaman behavior for grinding to level him, not really looking for any loot, just want to kill things for the experience. If any one could make one for me, send me a message to let me know. Thank you =D

----------


## kolaolli

Hey how do i add this behaviour thing to bot?
Sorry never used this bot b4.
Help me out ><

----------


## Psy0p

Hi this is my first post and first attempt to bot WoW.

I installed Lazybot correctly I think, followed the guide/manual as good as I understood. downloaded and installed .net 4.5.

I log into my toon, lvl 1 undead hunter. run the program as adminstrator, attach it and I get this

[23:54:31] Could not load a valid grinding profile
[23:54:31] LazyBot is free and open source software!
[23:54:31] http://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/wiki
[23:54:31] Перевод на русский язык выполнил Rage Hunter
[23:54:31] Visit Lazy Evolution - for support.
[23:54:31] [Player] Local GUID: 18086456103608786333
[23:54:31] Attached
[23:54:36] Reset bar to first
[23:54:37] Please load a profile
[23:54:37] Engine returned false on load

How do I do what it wants me to do? Reset the bar to first? How do I load profile? Load a grinding profile?

----------


## romb0t

@Slaadi
Not possible and won't be included for now as it could lead to more stuck situations.

@Kolaolli
Try to read the first page of this thread where Jumperu gives all the explanations on how this bot works and how to create your own profile (flying & grinding) and behaviors.

@Psy0p
Those messages are information message so:
"[23:54:36] Reset bar to first" means that the bot change your action bar to the first one. Nothing to do from your side.
"[23:54:37] Please load a profile" means that in order to start the bot (you have clicked on Start), you have to tell him which profile you need to run. Re-read the first page of this thread where Jumperu gives all the explanations on how this bot works.

----------


## Psy0p

Thanks for the reply romb0t!

was wondering if it is still possible to use these old profiles and behaviors Jumperu is linking to in his first post in this thread?


OLD: Here is a collection of Behaviors ( Alternate Link ) that i managed to gather in time, it has all the classes.(half of them are from darkadder88 bot wich is linked above)
And some PROFILES ( Alternate link ) to get you started.

And is it possible that someone can link to a profile and behavior?? Dont care what class. I just want to understand this Lazybot and get it working. I tried MMOcrawler, was really fun to watch! I tried the questing profile for orc that only goes from lvl 1-6, I was suprised how intelligent the bot was, picking up quests and all that stuff. It does have a lot of flaws, but still awesome!  :Big Grin: 

But yea, will try reading again what Jumperu wrote in his first post. just having bit hard time understanding what to do and looking for some help and shortcuts :-)

Sorry for being noob, my second day learning about bots

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Hello guys , i would like to ask ragehunter or anyone else that can respond to my question the following.
I renamed the .exe in something else, for more safety (in theory) , program starts fine its works like a charm, i would like to know if it will automatically autoupdate when the time comes for a new version or something, maybe the new name creates errors etc.

Thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for the reply romb0t!
> 
> was wondering if it is still possible to use these old profiles and behaviors Jumperu is linking to in his first post in this thread?
> OLD: Here is a collection of Behaviors ( Alternate Link ) that i managed to gather in time, it has all the classes.(half of them are from darkadder88 bot wich is linked above)
> And some PROFILES ( Alternate link ) to get you started.
> And is it possible that someone can link to a profile and behavior?? Dont care what class. I just want to understand this Lazybot and get it working. I tried MMOcrawler, was really fun to watch! I tried the questing profile for orc that only goes from lvl 1-6, I was suprised how intelligent the bot was, picking up quests and all that stuff. It does have a lot of flaws, but still awesome! 
> But yea, will try reading again what Jumperu wrote in his first post. just having bit hard time understanding what to do and looking for some help and shortcuts :-)
> Sorry for being noob, my second day learning about bots


You can't use the old behaviors, as they have old spell id's, most of them change with mop so they most likely won't work correctly. You can use the behaviors that are at the top of the post, those are updated for mop, unfortunately i don't have/played a elem shammy so i can't make a behavior for it, but i will try to make time and do one.
As for the profiles, you can use all of them if they suit your needs.




> Hello guys , i would like to ask ragehunter or anyone else that can respond to my question the following.
> I renamed the .exe in something else, for more safety (in theory) , program starts fine its works like a charm, i would like to know if it will automatically autoupdate when the time comes for a new version or something, maybe the new name creates errors etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes it will auto-update, i'm pretty sure that renaming it won't make a difference. But also know that blizz won't scan your process list, as far as i know, so you should be safe if you leave the name as it is.

----------


## kolaolli

WHy my lazybot doesnt mine ores? I mean its just flying over them?

----------


## jumperu

> WHy my lazybot doesnt mine ores? I mean its just flying over them?


Engine settings - tick mine?

----------


## kolaolli

Yeah got that to work.
next question:
is there way to disable bot from using mouse when it mines/herbs?

----------


## jumperu

> Yeah got that to work.
> next question:
> is there way to disable bot from using mouse when it mines/herbs?


general settings - enable memory writing 
don't enable mouse hook

@all

Sharing some profiles -3- to quench your netherweave farming needs, i just made them

map: https://i.imgur.com/4Q6jy.jpg
profiles: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fyw995c4weiqjvi

----------


## jumperu

*Maximum tweaked hunter behavior
(based on my 1st Bm hunter (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)). 
Extra-Features:
*

Aoe: Traps (snake,explosive,ice) - do not enable trap launcher, the bot will lay the trap in front of him  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Survival: Disengage+Feign dead+deterrenceHeal: Exhiliration heal + readiness + another heal if neededDmg: Stampede*no lvl 90 ability yet, but i would go with Barrage next time i will update

Pull is with Distracting Shot and Serpent Sting , so a must have is Glyph of Distracting Shot.
Another must have is Narrow Escape talent, because after the bot casts all traps he will disengage > trapping the mobs in web to get rid of aggro  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Setup:

Macro to open plump intestines and make room creating leather from scraps (can do this while moving)- bar 2 key 3
#showtooltip Plump Intestines
/use Plump Intestines
/use Sha-Touched Leather


Macro to Feed pet (heal - out of combat)- bar 2 key 2
#showtooltip Feed Pet
/cast Feed Pet
/use Meat (shift click any meat or other food you want to give ur pet)

Potion - bar 2 key 4
Your pet - bar 2 key 1
TALENT SETUP: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
LINK TO BEHAVIOR: BM Hunter MOP - by jumperu.xml

I especially made this behavior with abit more aoe for the following profile. It is in Vot4w, huge skinning zone.
The profile is very large and has 2 GWP.
Mobs will be mostly in packs of 5-6, i was doing this with my 86 hunter, not very well geared, but with a little help from my spirit beast pet, you gotta love those heals  :Smile: 

ZONE: Sly Fox - NPC - World of Warcraft
LINK TO PROFILE:VOT4W skinning.7z


Edit: Also updated my shadow priest behavior, it now correctly casts devouring plague only with 3 shadow orbs, instant mind fly/mind blast when procs are on.
Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
 http://www.mediafire.com/?8ixqzi0wsql5gd8 >> OUTDATED

UPDATED AGAIN HERE: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/world-of-warcraft-bots-programs/wow-bots-questions-requests/344596-lazybot-support-thread-q-requests-updates-155.html#post2668487

----------


## Henka44

Ok, so since ive been asking for help here with my problem for 3 days without any luck, i decided to format my computer and do a clean install of everything.

The bot now starts, but just stands in human form (as a feral druid) and spamming Tiger's fury wich is on Bar 2 key 2 he doesnt heal when predatory swiftness procs and stays in human form untill he gets low enough to pop defensive cooldowns+bear form.
GG

----------


## jumperu

> Ok, so since ive been asking for help here with my problem for 3 days without any luck, i decided to format my computer and do a clean install of everything.
> 
> The bot now starts, but just stands in human form (as a feral druid) and spamming Tiger's fury wich is on Bar 2 key 2 he doesnt heal when predatory swiftness procs and stays in human form untill he gets low enough to pop defensive cooldowns+bear form.
> GG



Try this one and report back how it is: Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu.xml
talents: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#djl|VmL0
more info (1st version): http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2535153 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Jumperu i am using your behaviour last update for the BM hunter released yday, it works fine , the only thing i wanted to ask is smthg about cobra shot.
I get the message that it isnt in my bars, but i have it in my bars (not in 11,12) 
Its the only spells that remains out, all the rest when i place them in my bars are working just fine.
What may cause this? could u immagine something?

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Jumperu i am using your behaviour last update for the BM hunter released yday, it works fine , the only thing i wanted to ask is smthg about cobra shot.
I get the message that it isnt in my bars, but i have it in my bars (not in 11,12) 
Its the only spells that remains out, all the rest when i place them in my bars are working just fine.
What may cause this? could u immagine something?

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu i am using your behaviour last update for the BM hunter released yday, it works fine , the only thing i wanted to ask is smthg about cobra shot.
> I get the message that it isnt in my bars, but i have it in my bars (not in 11,12) 
> Its the only spells that remains out, all the rest when i place them in my bars are working just fine.
> What may cause this? could u immagine something?


If you really really want to use it, go to combat settings - combat tab - double click the cobra shot spell and tick "send key" and choose the bar and key you have in-game.
Although i rarely saw my bot casting it cause it always had focus to spend.
Idk why it woud'nt detect it, maybe you have a glyph for it or talent idk..

----------


## bobfriendly

Thank you very much for keeping this alive! I was a big supporter when the original site was out, and it's awesome to come back and have this still be going.

----------


## nyjahsan

Hi guys,

I want to ask if you have any good profile which farm ghost iron ore or any herbs.
thx so much

----------


## gav

i got an error when i want to upgrade the bot,any one know whats this?



See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Net.WebException: The remote server returned an error: 227 Entering Passive Mode (149,154,68,166,186, :Cool: .
. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: The requested address is not valid in its context 149.154.68.166:47624
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Connect(EndPoint remoteEP)
at System.Net.FtpControlStream.QueueOrCreateDataConection(PipelineEntry entry, ResponseDescription response, Boolean timeout, Stream& stream, Boolean& isSocketReady)
at System.Net.FtpControlStream.PipelineCallback(PipelineEntry entry, ResponseDescription response, Boolean timeout, Stream& stream)
at System.Net.CommandStream.PostReadCommandProcessing(Stream& stream)
at System.Net.CommandStream.PostSendCommandProcessing(Stream& stream)
at System.Net.CommandStream.ContinueCommandPipeline()
at System.Net.CommandStream.SubmitRequest(WebRequest request, Boolean async, Boolean readInitalResponseOnConnect)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.TimedSubmitRequestHelper(Boolean async)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SubmitRequest(Boolean async)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SyncRequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.RequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.CommandStream.Dispose(Boolean disposing)
at System.IO.Stream.Close()
at System.IO.Stream.Dispose()
at System.Net.ConnectionPool.Destroy(PooledStream pooledStream)
at System.Net.ConnectionPool.PutConnection(PooledStream pooledStream, Object owningObject, Int32 creationTimeout, Boolean canReuse)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.FinishRequestStage(RequestStage stage)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials, IWebProxy proxy, RequestCachePolicy cachePolicy)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials, IWebProxy proxy, RequestCachePolicy cachePolicy)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at Update.Form1.GetNewVersion()
at Update.Form1.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Update
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/soheil/Downloads/Compressed/LB/lazyevo/_Update_.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## XukFen

Hey jumperu, I'm using your BM Hunter and vot4w skinning behavior and profile that you posted recently.

I'm having trouble with it skinning, after it kills some monsters it will just move onto the next target. I'm not too sure if it's because of my latency and it is based on a time spent on a corpse and it think it already is finished. because my latency is 200ms usually.

It kills the target and usually it will skin it but sometimes it will just avoid skinning it.

It also says Rapid Fire is missing on my bars but I have it on my hotbar for my first bar and my 4th but it still says it's not on there.

----------


## jumperu

> Hey jumperu, I'm using your BM Hunter and vot4w skinning behavior and profile that you posted recently.
> 
> I'm having trouble with it skinning, after it kills some monsters it will just move onto the next target. I'm not too sure if it's because of my latency and it is based on a time spent on a corpse and it think it already is finished. because my latency is 200ms usually.
> 
> It kills the target and usually it will skin it but sometimes it will just avoid skinning it.
> 
> It also says Rapid Fire is missing on my bars but I have it on my hotbar for my first bar and my 4th but it still says it's not on there.


For the latency:
- general settings - latency - increase the value to what suits you
-engine settings - tick wait for loot

For the rapid fire:
-try moving it to another bar/key
-if that does not work, go to combat settings - combat tab - double click rapid fire - tick "send key" - set any name - set the bar and key you have in wow and then ok

Happy botting  :Smile: 



@gav

It was solved before, try the search function, its the yellow magnifying glass in the top right corner of the site  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
_ Originally Posted by Paredix  (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)
What can i do in order to solve this?!

_

Run this program as an administrator

----------


## Deminish

Hello, 
could someone make a simple guardian-druid behavior for fly gathering. Survivability is most important as my druid is undergeared and keeps dieing 
Thank you  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, 
> could someone make a simple guardian-druid behavior for fly gathering. Survivability is most important as my druid is undergeared and keeps dieing 
> Thank you


Take the feral one from 1st post, i just updated it, you have one for balance too, whichever suits you best, not many bot with bear so it's not worth the hassle.

----------


## Henka44

> Try this one and report back how it is: Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu.xml
> talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> more info (1st version): http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2535153 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)


Ok, so now i did as you told me, i use above talents, above behavior and i run the "Unga ingoo farm humans 87mobs +VENDOR.xml" and this is how the bot behaves Failing - YouTube 
Am i missing something simple :P ?
Also, heres the bot log from that clip PasteBay.com - Free uncensored text hosting

----------


## jumperu

> Ok, so now i did as you told me, i use above talents, above behavior and i run the "Unga ingoo farm humans 87mobs +VENDOR.xml" and this is how the bot behaves Failing - YouTube 
> Am i missing something simple :P ?
> Also, heres the bot log from that clip PasteBay.com - Free uncensored text hosting


*before you start the bot, tick log debug, then start it, stop it, scroll up the log and check if you have all the spells needed on the bars. i think your missing cat form and many others
*also, i said lots of times before, bot does not correctly detect 1st bar if it's changing for different form (druid, priest)...so
remove all the spells from all bars, and add only one bar 2/3/4 ....keys 1-0 (not 11,12) the spells that you need.

post again if you don't understand and you need more help..
also, maybe you can say what you did to repair your old problem with the error you had...

good luck

----------


## Henka44

> *before you start the bot, tick log debug, then start it, stop it, scroll up the log and check if you have all the spells needed on the bars. i think your missing cat form and many others
> *also, i said lots of times before, bot does not correctly detect 1st bar if it's changing for different form (druid, priest)...so
> remove all the spells from all bars, and add only one bar 2/3/4 ....keys 1-0 (not 11,12) the spells that you need.
> 
> post again if you don't understand and you need more help..
> also, maybe you can say what you did to repair your old problem with the error you had...
> 
> good luck


Thanks for the help, the error was me being stupid  :Smile:  It works now, except that the bot tries to use dash alot but fails
"[22:00:06] SendKey: Dash Bar: 1 Key: 5"
Even tho Bar 1 is completely empty, and i put dash on Bar 4, Key 8, how do i fix that? 
Is it ok if i put Dash on Bar 1 Key 5? 
And also, is there anyway to make the bot use healing touch when predatory swiftness procs? Cause atm the bot kinda dies when he aggroes more then one mob.

And about my earlier error, i fix it by wiping my computer clean and re-installing windows and everything.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for the help, the error was me being stupid  It works now, except that the bot tries to use dash alot but fails
> "[22:00:06] SendKey: Dash Bar: 1 Key: 5"
> Even tho Bar 1 is completely empty, and i put dash on Bar 4, Key 8, how do i fix that? 
> Is it ok if i put Dash on Bar 1 Key 5? 
> And also, is there anyway to make the bot use healing touch when predatory swiftness procs? Cause atm the bot kinda dies when he aggroes more then one mob.
> 
> And about my earlier error, i fix it by wiping my computer clean and re-installing windows and everything.


combat settings - buffs tab - open dash - remove condition: spell ready - add another condition: ticker - 30000

----------


## Henka44

Thanks, i think its ok now, i even managed to get the bot to cast Healing Touch when Predatory Swiftness procs, just did "COmbat Settings - Combat tab - Made new - Added condition Has buff and made it cast HT if i have the buff  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks, i think its ok now, i even managed to get the bot to cast Healing Touch when Predatory Swiftness procs, just did "COmbat Settings - Combat tab - Made new - Added condition Has buff and made it cast HT if i have the buff


You see!!..it's easier than you think...glad things got sorted out...happy botting

if you need more help, don't hesitate to post again :P

----------


## Henka44

Actually :P There is one more thing, i got the HT on PS proc to work, but it only cast it some times, not every time Predatory Swiftness procs, any way to improve it so that it casts HT on every proc?

Currently i have it like this 
Condition: Buff Detection "Check if: Player , Condition: Has buff , Owner: I am owner , Value: By Name 'Predatory Swiftness' "
Cast spell: Healing Touch
Target: Unchanged
Name or rule: Healing Touch (Predatory Swiftness)

Bot stats for the last session i ran is "Loots: 57 , Kills: 77 , Deaths: 10"

----------


## jumperu

> Actually :P There is one more thing, i got the HT on PS proc to work, but it only cast it some times, not every time Predatory Swiftness procs, any way to improve it so that it casts HT on every proc?
> 
> Currently i have it like this 
> Condition: Buff Detection "Check if: Player , Condition: Has buff , Owner: I am owner , Value: By Name 'Predatory Swiftness' "
> Cast spell: Healing Touch
> Target: Unchanged
> Name or rule: Healing Touch (Predatory Swiftness)


Yea, don't use "by name", always use spell id's Predatory Swiftness - Spell - World of Warcraft ...where 16974 from the adress is spell id (some spells on wowhead are old, to find the absolutely right spell id...open bot, attach, go to debug tab, cast "rejuvenation" (example) then press in the debug "log own buffs"...wait a minute...then check the bot main log and there you will see it)

And also know that spells are cast in order...combat settins-combat tab..from top to bottom....so move the spell up so it has more priority in casting

----------


## Henka44

Alright, thanks a bunch. You're being really helpful.

----------


## wolfeater2010

I install it, i configure it....then when it says click finish

It closes and thats it?

I try reload it back up, and it just shows the panda and then nothing loads

What am I doing wrong?

Edit -




> Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
> This file LB SETUP.rar old


Thank you this worked!

----------


## goshy9

Awesome bot, but i have a problem, when i press "start" on the bot it says:
[4:15:48] Reset bar to first
[4:15:48] Please load a profile
[4:15:48] Engine returned false on load

what im doing wrong?

----------


## Henka44

> [4:15:48] Please load a profile


 <- chose engine and combat system then profile settings, load a profile and then press start.

----------


## Kalasapa

Hey,

Really dont know what the problem is, but for some wierd reason I cant attach wow to the bot.
I'm running it as administrator and Lazy is started when I start WoW but it just cant find it.
I'm running on Vista 64 bit

*edit: nvm read on a other forum that it might be because of the patch

----------


## jumperu

> Hey,
> 
> Really dont know what the problem is, but for some wierd reason I cant attach wow to the bot.
> I'm running it as administrator and Lazy is started when I start WoW but it just cant find it.
> I'm running on Vista 64 bit
> 
> *edit: nvm read on a other forum that it might be because of the patch


start wow in 32 bit mode

----------


## Kalasapa

Thanks a bunch!

----------


## goshy9

has someone a tutorial to set it up for questing? i ****ing dont know how to use it ffs -_-

----------


## jumperu

> has someone a tutorial to set it up for questing? i ****ing dont know how to use it ffs -_-


There is a manual in the first post.
Lazybot does not support question.
It's a simple and good bot, so it only has flying gathering/grinding/fishing engines.

----------


## gav

what the ui window do at the LB?

----------


## gav

> well, i told you it happened to me before, but not so often and that was the cause.
> other causes that i can suggest are:
> 1. you don't have the latest .net version - i think is 4.5
> 2. have you tried a profile made by some1 else?...did it behave the same?
> 3. tick "log debug" and see what it says when it deviates from the path..post it here
> 4. disable all wow addons
> 5. make sure you have auto-loot on
> 6. in general settings- try to increase the latency...go up to 1000 if needed, and see how it behaves, maybe you got a slow connection so bot is losing touch with the game
> 
> can't think of something else to suggest...


i installed the last version of net frame work,all addon is disable,my autoloot is on,and i wrote my log debug in another post before....but the problem is avalabe yet....then the only thing is the profile!
its my profile(made by my self): <?xml version="1.0" ?> 
- <LazyProfile>
<PathName>lvl 15-20 ashen vale.xml</PathName> 
<Vendors /> 
- <SubProfile>
<Name>1</Name> 
<MinLevel>1</MinLevel> 
<MaxLevel>99</MaxLevel> 
<MobMinLevel>1</MobMinLevel> 
<MobMaxLevel>99</MobMaxLevel> 
<SpotRoamDistance>40</SpotRoamDistance> 
<Order>True</Order> 
<Factions>2154 2151</Factions> 
<Ignores /> 
<Spot>4798.246 376.8516 31.35102</Spot> 
<Spot>4870.118 409.8929 22.19495</Spot> 
<Spot>4924.651 371.6908 26.62688</Spot> 
<Spot>4979.407 387.4228 25.59098</Spot> 
<Spot>5020.532 420.8737 23.14898</Spot> 
<Spot>5092.73 435.5054 30.69484</Spot> 
<Spot>5056.968 380.2113 30.01492</Spot> 
<Spot>4985.282 311.4867 34.72628</Spot> 
<Spot>4934.079 302.2939 36.44058</Spot> 
<Spot>4895.361 333.536 27.44165</Spot> 
</SubProfile>
</LazyProfile>

----------


## Henka44

> i installed the last version of net frame work,all addon is disable,my autoloot is on,and i wrote my log debug in another post before....but the problem is avalabe yet....then the only thing is the profile!
> its my profile(made by my self): <?xml version="1.0" ?> 
> - <LazyProfile>
> <PathName>lvl 15-20 ashen vale.xml</PathName> 
> <Vendors /> 
> - <SubProfile>
> <Name>1</Name> 
> <MinLevel>1</MinLevel> 
> <MaxLevel>99</MaxLevel> 
> ...


You could always try to uninstall all .net versions you have, and then reinstall .net 4.0 and .net 4.5.
If you start by installing 4.5 before 4.0 windows will not let you because you already have the latest one, dunno if this will work but its atleast worth a try.

----------


## wolfeater2010

any good ele shaman behaviours?

Cant make one, and cant load any

Also when I try to load a profile, nothing happens on the map? Shouldnt it change? the LB map

----------


## Henka44

> any good ele shaman behaviours?
> 
> Cant make one, and cant load any
> 
> Also when I try to load a profile, nothing happens on the map? Shouldnt it change? the LB map


As far as i know the only thing you will see when loading a profile is the waypoints etc. No background map, its black background with dots/lines.

----------


## Romulis2000

anyone else having issues with the balance druid behaviors on the first page ?
mine keeps trying to cast soalr beam but in bot calling that button starsurge
same with other spells. Theres no information for this behavior saying that spells have to be set to certain keys or nothing so im not sure why the bot keeps trying to cast a different spell after already isentifying that button as another spell

----------


## jumperu

> anyone else having issues with the balance druid behaviors on the first page ?
> mine keeps trying to cast soalr beam but in bot calling that button starsurge
> same with other spells. Theres no information for this behavior saying that spells have to be set to certain keys or nothing so im not sure why the bot keeps trying to cast a different spell after already isentifying that button as another spell


Have you done what i pm'ed you and remove from bar 1 all the spells, and put them again on bar 2/3/4....?

----------


## wolfeater2010

> Made a new profile for 88-90.
> It has Ghost path, i did not add a vendor path cause the road to Klaxxi base is pretty messy and i use tundra mammoth to repair and vendor, it could stay there for 3-5 days non-stop before bags were full.
> I suggest you do some quests before starting botting in this zone, like 10-12 quests should get you to honored rep with Klaxxi, then you can farm with this profile.. Dread Amber Shards - Item - World of Warcraft to turn in for Seeds of Fear - Quest - World of Warcraft "Upon completion of this quest you will gain: 23,600 experience + 250 reputation with The Klaxxi" @lvl 89 it seems..
> I did not count the drops but it seems like 10 http://www.wowhead.com/item=89112 @1-2hours.. and the same ammount of Dread Amber Shards
> I tried the potion of luck also, 2-3 chests from 1 potion (so not worth it in my opinion), but if you do it those are bop with confirmation...so be sure to install ark-autoloot addon or you will lose those chests..
> It's not a very crouded area, i set the bot with logout on follow 1min, and it did not dc me for 1 day an a half , but i set it like that (usually i use 0) cause the distance between mobs is short, so another player can't tell the bot movements
> Also, in the middle of the path there is a big tree, where you can park another char (vial, rocket...any 2seat mount)... i only tested with lvl 90 bot char and lvl 85 normal char with rested...it was half a lvl for around 10 hours ... better than sitting around in sw, but make sure you set loot-free for all 
> Npc's to kill:
> Mire Beast - NPC - World of Warcraft
> ...


Ive got it targetting the mob...but it doesnt do any spells and stays on the wrong skillbar (stays on bar 2) all skills are on bar 1

----------


## wolfeater2010

I have basically got my own behaviour class going for ele shaman

The only problem im having him cast his healing surge.... I put it as Health/Power - condition is 'less than' - 50%, but even below 50% he doesnt do this...even under the Rest tab outside of combat, he doesnt heal himself below 80%.... Is there a better condition to put this under

----------


## Iusethis

I can't get the newest and updated version to run. When I start up the program I see the lazy bot logo then it just stops and disappears. I have tried running as administrator and I have .net 4.5.

----------


## Iusethis

nvm I scrolled back a few pages and found another link.. will try to use that one and see if it works

----------


## EUROBOT

> I have basically got my own behaviour class going for ele shaman
> 
> The only problem im having him cast his healing surge.... I put it as Health/Power - condition is 'less than' - 50%, but even below 50% he doesnt do this...even under the Rest tab outside of combat, he doesnt heal himself below 80%.... Is there a better condition to put this under


@wolfeater: Send me your behaviour by PM or attach it here and I'll take a look and return it to you working. If you're using some specific talent build you want to be used, include it on the message.





> Originally Posted by Romulis2000
> 
> anyone else having issues with the balance druid behaviors on the first page ?
> mine keeps trying to cast soalr beam but in bot calling that button starsurge
> same with other spells. Theres no information for this behavior saying that spells have to be set to certain keys or nothing so im not sure why the bot keeps trying to cast a different spell after already isentifying that button as another spell





> Originally Posted by Jumperu
> 
> Have you done what i pm'ed you and remove from bar 1 all the spells, and put them again on bar 2/3/4....?


@all using druid behaviors: Really the problems starts when you've different spells on each form bar. If you clean the bars you aren't using, as bear and tiger form, i.e. for balance druid behaviors, then it'll detect correctly the spells you've binded on bar 1. There isn't also any problem if you've the same spell on the same bar 1 key for each form action bar. So, because boomkin behaviors aren't using other forms, clean up the other action bar from each form, and you could use action bar 1.

@Jumperu: I don't +rep you more because ownedcore site doesn't let me do it. It's incredible how you're sharing and sharing without receiving no +rep and no "thank you" messages. I've started sharing some here with the brewmaster monk profile, but as I've seen that people isn't like they were on previous Arutha's forum, I'm so much disappointed. I've more than 150 downloads, no feedback, only one +rep. Because of this, I want to say you: *THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORT.*

----------


## Deminish

> Take the feral one from 1st post, i just updated it, you have one for balance too, whichever suits you best, not many bot with bear so it's not worth the hassle.


link doesnt work :/ it says "Invalid or Deleted File."

Could i use the file with guardian spec (in bear form) ?

----------


## nebmyers

Not sure where I should be adding the profiles and behaviours, there are no folders to put them in  :Frown:

----------


## Kalasapa

I keep getting Key: moveforward potentially bound incorrectly, should be: up when I try starting my bot.
Anyone that got any tip?
And I cant seem to load a behaviour, when I open the behaviour window I can only choose paladin or dk. And I cant seem to find where to load another behaviour,
Thanks in advance

----------


## Henka44

> Not sure where I should be adding the profiles and behaviours, there are no folders to put them in


You can put them anywere you want to, there is no required folder path.




> I keep getting Key: moveforward potentially bound incorrectly, should be: up when I try starting my bot.
> Anyone that got any tip?
> And I cant seem to load a behaviour, when I open the behaviour window I can only choose paladin or dk. And I cant seem to find where to load another behaviour,
> Thanks in advance


Well, try binding "move foward" in wow to 'w' AND 'up arrow' to be sure.

----------


## Kalasapa

didn't work =/

----------


## Henka44

> _And I cant seem to load a behaviour, when I open the behaviour window I can only choose paladin or dk. And I cant seem to find where to load another behaviour,_
> _Thanks in advance_


 If you put desired behavior in the same folder as the Paladin and DeathKnight behaviors it should work. Be sure that you didn't remove the file ending or something from the bahavior, it should be "Name.xml" as an example -> "Mage.xml"

----------


## romb0t

@nebmyers, kalasapa
For the profile files, you can choose what ever directory on your disk, each time you will try to open a profile, you will be asked where to find it.

For the behaviors, there is a mandatory folder which is Behaviors in the LB directory. If you don't have this folder, then you have to create it and then put the behavior files in this folder. After this, when you run LB, click on Combat Settings. In the drop down (2nd line) you should see the name of the behaviors that you have copied into the Behaviors folder.

----------


## Henka44

```
[16:05:57] Exception when loading profile: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not find file 'C:\Users\Henka\Desktop\Lazy Evolution\Profiles\grinding\85-90\88-90 - Dread Wasteland - Sunset Brewgarden.xml.path'.File name: 'C:\Users\Henka\Desktop\Lazy Evolution\Profiles\grinding\85-90\88-90 - Dread Wasteland - Sunset Brewgarden.xml.path'
   at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share)
   at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.LoadGraph(String file)
   at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.PathProfile.LoadPath(String profileToLoad, XmlDocument doc)
   at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.PathProfile.LoadNoDialog(String profileToLoad)
```

I get this when loading the Dread Wastes 88-90 profile.

And i also get this in the same profile between every mob he kills pretty much.



```
[16:08:23] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.Parameter name: key
   at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
   at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRoot(TVertex rootVertex)
   at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompute()
   at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
   at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
   at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd)
```

----------


## romb0t

@Henka44 
The error message is quite explicit ! The file with name: "88-90 - Dread Wasteland - Sunset Brewgarden.xml.path" does not exist...

We should remind that grinding profiles need 2 files:
<name>.xml this is for the description of each sub-profile (what mob to kill, where ...),
<name>.xml.path is for the path finding in the zone.

----------


## Henka44

Well, i have both "88-90 - Dread Wasteland - Sunset Brewgarden.path" and "88-90 - Dread Wasteland - Sunset Brewgarden.xml", and they obviously excist since im running the profile atm and it works, i just wanna know what it means and if the bot skipps something in the profile cause of that error.

Edit: I didn't know the path file had to have .xml in its name also, fixed now thanks.

----------


## jumperu

> link doesnt work :/ it says "Invalid or Deleted File."
> 
> Could i use the file with guardian spec (in bear form) ?


Sry about that, i updated a few behaviors lately and i missed linking the new path for the feral one.
Here it is: Feral Druid MOP - by jumperu.xml ....i also updated it in the first post.

You can't really use a different spec for drood as it needs to cast certain feral spells. For instace when it pulls it's set like...go prowl, wild charge, pounce/ravage..depending on positioning, then the normal combat sequence..mangle, maim, swipe, rake...etc..they are all feral spells.

If you switch to feral, here are the talents/glyphs i used: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Also, please remove all the spells from bar 1, then put them again on any bar except bar 1...any bar 2-6...keys 1-0




> I keep getting Key: moveforward potentially bound incorrectly, should be: up when I try starting my bot.
> Anyone that got any tip?


If bot is moving forward..ignore this  :Smile: 


@EUROBOT

I don't want rep m8, i just like to help other ppl out  :Smile: ...i just gave some to you so..don't worry so much, be happy  :Big Grin: 
Some feedback on the behaviors i make would be great, especially the negative ones so i can improve my work.

----------


## gero321

Is there still an archaeology engine for this? If so, I'd love a link and how to install/use it. <3

----------


## jumperu

> Is there still an archaeology engine for this? If so, I'd love a link and how to install/use it. <3


No. Flying gathering, grinding, fishing.

----------


## gero321

Damn that was fast jumperu. +Rep for quick response lol thanks.

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Hello guys, somehow my LB doesnt steel my mouse when looting, (only when fishing) and i didnt enable mouse hook or the memory writing, How can this be happening?
it happened just now, before it was steeling my mouse as i expected to do! any clues?
TY

----------


## jumperu

> Hello guys, somehow my LB doesnt steel my mouse when looting, (only when fishing) and i didnt enable mouse hook or the memory writing, How can this be happening?
> it happened just now, before it was steeling my mouse as i expected to do! any clues?
> TY


No ideea, restart the bot/wow/windows.


@all

Just finished an Elemental Shammy behavior, needs testing.

LINK: Elemental Shaman MOP - by jumperu.xml
Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Mandatory talent is Frozen Power - Spell - World of Warcraft , because pull is Lava Burst then instant Frost Shock/roots ...then spam light bolt until gets out of frost..flame shock-unleash elements-lava burst - thunderstorm when near..

I could'nt get it to put down magma totem, fire elem or earth elementa, or to use totem recall after the combat to destroy totems and get mana back, should not have a mana problem cause of the lightning bolt glyph and thunderstorm.

I suggest if you have a profile with ground mount spots, on the mount bar/key put ghost wolf.

Would be great if i got some ideas/reports/requests/etc..  :Smile: 

Enjoy

----------


## Henka44

Hey Jumperu (Or anyone else) Is it possible to set a rule to make my druid (feral) to cyclone adds? Cause my druid seem to have big problems with adds, i made sure to buy up-to-level gear for him, and he's using all his heals but still dies alot with adds, especially when he resurrect since he resurrects exactly ON his corps were most likely the mobs that killed him are waiting, only now the druid is at 50% already since he just resurrected.

I was thinking of doing
Combat count: Player is in combat with More then 1
and if so, then he casts Cyclone, BUT is there any way to decide which target he would cast cyclone on? Can he only cast on his current target?

Thanks in advance, and btw i'm starting to like this bot even more the more i use it  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Jumperu (Or anyone else) Is it possible to set a rule to make my druid (feral) to cyclone adds? Cause my druid seem to have big problems with adds, i made sure to buy up-to-level gear for him, and he's using all his heals but still dies alot with adds, especially when he resurrect since he resurrects exactly ON his corps were most likely the mobs that killed him are waiting, only now the druid is at 50% already since he just resurrected.
> 
> I was thinking of doing
> Combat count: Player is in combat with More then 1
> and if so, then he casts Cyclone, BUT is there any way to decide which target he would cast cyclone on? Can he only cast on his current target?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and btw i'm starting to like this bot even more the more i use it


There is no way to target another mob until the one currently attacking the bot is dead. Try to move aoe spells up in combat tab, get renewal talent, get stamina gear so leader of the pack heals more..

----------


## jus2cool4life

my lazybot down load is stuck at DevComponents.DotNetBAr2.dll

----------


## Hornmusic

Hey Jumperu. Is it possible to run this bot without .Net framework 4.5 because i still have Windows XP and bitch ass matherfacker Microsoft didn't make 4.5 avaible for XP and Vista users.

But i tried this bot on my friends W7 PC and it works like a charm.

----------


## gav

jumperuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :Big Grin:  at the end i figure out why i get that problem with grinding engine :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
when i download the last version of LB i install it in drive D at a new folder....but i got another LB(old version) at another folder at another drive!!!and after i shift+delete my old version of LB the problem was fixed :Smile: 
can u learn me how can i make a pas from a grave yard to my grinding profile place?
every time my bot get stuck after my char is dead and wants to return to its corps from a grave yard...cuz the bot usually run at a straight pas to the corps and it get stuck with rocks or tree!
how can i make a pas for bot to direct my char from grave yard to my grinding or farming place?

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Jumperu. Is it possible to run this bot without .Net framework 4.5 because i still have Windows XP and bitch ass matherfacker Microsoft didn't make 4.5 avaible for XP and Vista users.
> 
> But i tried this bot on my friends W7 PC and it works like a charm.


As far as i know, the required version for it to work is .net 2.5. It is recommended that you have the latest, but it should also work with 2.5, so install it and try.

@gav



> how can i make a pas for bot to direct my char from grave yard to my grinding or farming place?


read first post, the tutorial on how to make a profile.

----------


## Hornmusic

So I installed .Net framwork 4.0 and then i went ahead and started the install. It installed just fine but when i run Lazy Evolution nothing happens. Any clue? Same goes for Update. Won't start at all.

----------


## jumperu

> So I installed .Net framwork 4.0 and then i went ahead and started the install. It installed just fine but when i run Lazy Evolution nothing happens. Any clue? Same goes for Update. Won't start at all.


start with admin rights

----------


## Hornmusic

The Mist of Pandria LazyBot logo shows up and quickly dissapears again and after that nothing happens.

----------


## jumperu

> The Mist of Pandria LazyBot logo shows up and quickly dissapears again and after that nothing happens.


 Originally Posted by *Rage Hunter*  (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)
_Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
This file LB SETUP.rar old_

----------


## Hornmusic

That did the trick. Thanks alot man  :Smile:

----------


## Skillfakah

Is it somehow possible that the "onyx egg" show up on the radar of lazybot?

can someone help me with it? im rly new and dont get the whole bot (behavior and profiles i dont get it)
but if someone wants to help me pls!

----------


## jumperu

> Is it somehow possible that the "onyx egg" show up on the radar of lazybot?
> 
> can someone help me with it? im rly new and dont get the whole bot (behavior and profiles i dont get it)
> but if someone wants to help me pls!


Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec.

Profile is the path that tells the bot where to go and who to kill. you can save these anywhere on your comp, then load them from profile settings/load a profile..
There are 2 kind of profiles....1 for each engine....
fly gathering profile ..wich is 1 file...name.xml....
grinding profile...wich is made of 2 files...name.xml and name.path.xml

And about the onyx eggs, you can gather those with lazybot flying engine, just go to engine settings/collect....and add them there...write the exact name as ingame
Then make a profile(there is a link on how to make one in the first post) in the zone you want to gather those, and ggg

----------


## Voicelessbass

After I install the bot it asks me to update, but if I do it just removes the application file. If I run the bot before updating it seems to go through wizard and then just close and not open anymore. What can I do to fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> After I install the bot it asks me to update, but if I do it just removes the application file. If I run the bot before updating it seems to go through wizard and then just close and not open anymore. What can I do to fix this?


what do you mean "it removes the application file"?....it deletes the new lazybot.exe?.....if so, i'm pretty sure that your antivirus is doing that for some strange reason..

----------


## Voicelessbass

I don't have an antivirus running right now. When I first install there are 2 application files, lazy evolution and update. If I run lazy evolution and when it asks to update it removes update and replaces it with _update and then once complete the update just seems to remove the lazy evolution file completely.

Edit: Nevermind then seems to be something up with my computer I'll try to fix that then thanks for the help anyway  :Smile:

----------


## EUROBOT

> Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec.
> 
> Profile is the path that tells the bot where to go and who to kill. you can save these anywhere on your comp, then load them from profile settings/load a profile..
> There are 2 kind of profiles....1 for each engine....
> fly gathering profile ..wich is 1 file...name.xml....
> grinding profile...wich is made of 2 files...name.xml and name.path.xml
> 
> And about the onyx eggs, you can gather those with lazybot flying engine, just go to engine settings/collect....and add them there...write the exact name as ingame
> Then make a profile(there is a link on how to make one in the first post) in the zone you want to gather those, and ggg


You could also use the flying engine with Dark Soil. If you don't want to use a profile, because with onyx eggs and its location, you'll die so much frequently, create an empty profile, activate them, and then you could see them on the radar of LB to farm them manually, as if you're minning.

Happy botting!!

----------


## nebmyers

I'm looking for a Stromguarde Keep profile that will run around killing the mobs so I can get ravenholdt rep. And preferably another profile that i can use on my rogue which will let me pickpocket the junkboxes

----------


## jus2cool4life

still need help cant download the bot download keep getting stuck shortly after starting

----------


## Henka44

> still need help cant download the bot download keep getting stuck shortly after starting


Don't know if someone already suggested it to you, but be sure to turn off Anti virus software+Firewall and make sure you run "Lazy Evolution.exe" and/or "_Update_.exe" as administrator.
Also don't forget to try and turn off software's like "SpyBot - Search & Destroy" if you have any.

----------


## XukFen

jumperu can you post 75 - 80 grinds please  :Smile: ?

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu can you post 75 - 80 grinds please ?


Profiles Grinding 70-80.7z

there you go, not all are made by me, some are by EUROBOT ..(i think)  :Smile: 
enjoy, i hope u find them usefull

----------


## jus2cool4life

> Don't know if someone already suggested it to you, but be sure to turn off Anti virus software+Firewall and make sure you run "Lazy Evolution.exe" and/or "_Update_.exe" as administrator.
> Also don't forget to try and turn off software's like "SpyBot - Search & Destroy" if you have any.


i cant even download the bot is stops several seconds after starting always at the same spot and i dont have any spybot

----------


## mosberg

Is anyone else getting the cannot attach message? I tired everything and cannot get it to attach.

----------


## jumperu

> Is anyone else getting the cannot attach message? I tired everything and cannot get it to attach.


You don't have to post in 2 threads, and you should really use the search function in the future.

Start wow in 32 bit mode.

----------


## mosberg

my wow is in 32 bit..it was working yesterday. Went to launch it and no go.

----------


## jumperu

are you 100% sure it is in 32 bit?...that is the only problem when you cannot attach..

----------


## mosberg

110% sure....just checked again....its in 32bit mode. Thx for fast replys tho. going to restart pc and see if that do it.


Restart did not work...only thing i can think of is a little patch that just downloaded when i logged in. It said it was 5.1 but i been had that.

----------


## Kelik

Same problem, came home, downloaded patch 5.1.16357. 
Current version only supports .16309.

----------


## mosberg

Guess we just sit tight for an update... at lease i know im not going crazy now  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Guess we just sit tight for an update... at lease i know im not going crazy now


yea prolly u guys are on us, they didnt push a patch on eu so mine still works..

wait for update

----------


## vvseekervv

I just downloaded Lazy bot and did the keybindingg setup and all that. I tried to open it again and it comes up then disappears, Anti virus is turned off as well as other spyware/malware

----------


## jumperu

> I just downloaded Lazy bot and did the keybindingg setup and all that. I tried to open it again and it comes up then disappears, Anti virus is turned off as well as other spyware/malware


It was answered before lots of times. Use the search.

 Originally Posted by *Rage Hunter  (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)**
Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
This file LB SETUP.rar old
*
Although you should wait for an update atm, since wow just got another minor patch that broke LB so you can't attach.

----------


## vvseekervv

> It was answered before lots of times. Use the search.
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Rage Hunter  (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)**
> Use this file http://lazy.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-3-20
> This file LB SETUP.rar old
> *
> Although you should wait for an update atm, since wow just got another minor patch that broke LB so you can't attach.



I couldnt even get the attach message to come up, but I finally got it to work, I just uninstalled my Anti virus, cleared my downloads file and re downladed it and it worked, Also is there a Leveling profile for Warlocks from 85-90? Would mean a lot if anyone had one!

----------


## mosberg

> I couldnt even get the attach message to come up, but I finally got it to work, I just uninstalled my Anti virus, cleared my downloads file and re downladed it and it worked, Also is there a Leveling profile for Warlocks from 85-90? Would mean a lot if anyone had one!


Are you on US server?

----------


## axlester

There is an update this may fix the trouble the people on the US servers have been having

----------


## gav

> I couldnt even get the attach message to come up, but I finally got it to work, I just uninstalled my Anti virus, cleared my downloads file and re downladed it and it worked, Also is there a Leveling profile for Warlocks from 85-90? Would mean a lot if anyone had one!


may ur antivirus cleaned the LB .exe file (its doing even if some untivirus turnoff) and when u unistall antivirus and redownload LB,the problem got fixed

----------


## gav

LB is upgrated for latest patch....thx ragehunter:X:X:X

----------


## gav

at my LB with Grinding profile the bot randomly skinn mobs(i tick skinn at setting)....how can i fix it?
i wanna the bot skinn all mobs!

----------


## Minimixmax

Hello,

I encounter a problem with lazybot, this is what results when I click start:
[16:59:06] Bot started
[16:59:07] [Engine]Initializing
[16:59:07] [Engine]Started bot thread
[16:59:07] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028895139
[16:59:13] Check spin
[16:59:15] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028894790
[16:59:21] Check spin
[16:59:41] Check spin
[16:59:49] Check spin
[17:00:03] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028895139
[17:00:09] Check spin
[17:00:12] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028894790
[17:00:18] Check spin
[17:00:38] Check spin
[17:00:46] Check spin
[17:01:00] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028895139
[17:01:06] Check spin
[17:01:08] Found possible node: Feuille de thé vert : 17659513286028894790
[17:01:14] Check spin

Nothing happens in wow !!!! I run in 32bit !! I do not know what to do !!! I even reinstall .NET Framework !
If someone has ideas I want to hear it ^ ^

----------


## Mad man

Bot with paladin (grinding profile). It dismount very far from it's target, looking very bottish.

what do I have to set to have it run up to the mob until dismount, and still "aggro" from 40yd+ ?

----------


## jumperu

> Bot with paladin (grinding profile). It dismount very far from it's target, looking very bottish.
> 
> what do I have to set to have it run up to the mob until dismount, and still "aggro" from 40yd+ ?


engine settings - approach range..

and combat profile - pre-pull distance...

mess with those values as you see fit

----------


## Mad man

thank you, was missing the approach range  :Smile:

----------


## Odrium

Hi, I just updated it ( New engine for en and ru versions) or something like that, It was working fine after the new patch, but It doesnt work now with this update. Any thoughts?

----------


## Wiccan

same here did the new update and now it doesn't detect me being in game

----------


## mrkrinkle000

I've been suffering from this issue also after Lazy Bot Updated itself approximately an hour or so ago. I have been checking for another update to resolve the issue, but now I am thinking maybe try and get a older version to work, as I am unsure if we could rollback the current updated copy. In future, I think i will be creating copies before running the update.

----------


## Rage Hunter

Sorry.
I made ​​a mistake. Put in the old update files for version 4.3.4.
Please reinstall the software.
--------------------------------------- ru --------------------------------------------------------
Извените.
Я допустил ошибку. Вставил в обновление старые файлы для версии 4.3.4.
Пожалуйста переустановите программу.

----------


## mrkrinkle000

LOL, that is funny. Small mistake has WOW Botter's across the world out of service. The replacements files in the link above does fix the issue. Thank you for your speedy response.

----------


## jumperu

> LOL, that is funny. Small mistake has WOW Botter's across the world out of service. The replacements files in the link above does fix the issue. Thank you for your speedy response.


This is a free bot, be gone if you don't appreciate the work that is put in this.

----------


## mrkrinkle000

> This is a free bot, be gone if you don't appreciate the work that is put in this.


Perhaps my text has been taken the wrong way. The work on this project and personal time contributed towards it, is greatly appreciated. I will submit some grinding profiles in benefit of the community when i have perfected them.

----------


## jumperu

is it working for every1 else?...or it's just me?

----------


## Wiccan

> is it working for every1 else?...or it's just me?


working for me again thx a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## wolfeater2010

> is it working for every1 else?...or it's just me?


Working fine...I was reinstalling wrong client....used the new 1 and updated fine

----------


## gav

thx ragehunter for ur effort to keep this bot avalable and help us  :Smile:

----------


## costas123

> is it working for every1 else?...or it's just me?


i got the problem i click the lazybot to run show the splass image and nothink sry for my english 
BTW GJ and keep the good work ragehunter tnx

----------


## jumperu

> i got the problem i click the lazybot to run show the splass image and nothink sry for my english 
> BTW GJ and keep the good work ragehunter tnx


Did you run the program as admin?

----------


## dezlik99

downloaded all fine, checked my key bindings and set them to what is required. went through the set up and everything. When I go to load the application (double clicking on the icon where it would bring up the box with your account to hit "attach",) it says no game. when I log into the game it still says it. I had this problem on the cata version and just reloading WoW would do it. I can't seem to figure it out. help please

----------


## jumperu

> downloaded all fine, checked my key bindings and set them to what is required. went through the set up and everything. When I go to load the application (double clicking on the icon where it would bring up the box with your account to hit "attach",) it says no game. when I log into the game it still says it. I had this problem on the cata version and just reloading WoW would do it. I can't seem to figure it out. help please


Start wow in 32bit mode..

----------


## Absey

Is lazy up to date with current patch it's not working for me

----------


## bobfriendly

> Is lazy up to date with current patch it's not working for me


Yes, it should auto-update when you start it up. I've been going all day!

----------


## Zizzzzy

Currently looking to use LazyBot to Grind up a toon in dungeons with a second account. Are there any links to profiles already existing for the 5 man zones? So far my searches have only found outdoor profiles.

----------


## jumperu

> Currently looking to use LazyBot to Grind up a toon in dungeons with a second account. Are there any links to profiles already existing for the 5 man zones? So far my searches have only found outdoor profiles.


Lazybot does not support dungeons

----------


## Absey

My lazy bot is not updating it comes up as "Not In Game" when trying to open

----------


## lholmanc

my VOTFW mine 2.xml Made my very first Path ever Its a Valley of the Four Winds mining path. I ran it for about an hour and a half at about 120 loots an hour. Criticism appreciated.

----------


## Slaadi

Anyone got a really good warlock grinding behavior? The lock ones on the front page are not quite up to par.

----------


## mosberg

I having a little problem....whenever there is a node in water, my guy dismounts and dont go down to get node...and bot stops after because he cant mount back up. Anyone know what setting to change to fix this. And i noticed it only happens on my druid using flight form.....my other character it does not happen to(event tho he still dont go loot the node..at least he can mount back up).

----------


## jumperu

> I having a little problem....whenever there is a node in water, my guy dismounts and dont go down to get node...and bot stops after because he cant mount back up. Anyone know what setting to change to fix this. And i noticed it only happens on my druid using flight form.....my other character it does not happen to(event tho he still dont go loot the node..at least he can mount back up).


There is no way around this.... the only thing you can do it engine settings - auto blacklist (or manual blacklist if you open radar and left click on the underwater node)...so if it's blacklisted on the next pass the bot won't collect the respective nodes.




> Anyone got a really good warlock grinding behavior? The lock ones on the front page are not quite up to par.


I'll make 1 for you, what specc would be best for botting?..demo?

----------


## mosberg

> There is no way around this.... the only thing you can do it engine settings - auto blacklist (or manual blacklist if you open radar and left click on the underwater node)...so if it's blacklisted on the next pass the bot won't collect the respective nodes.


Sad...but ill turn on auto blacklist...ty

----------


## Slaadi

> I'll make 1 for you, what specc would be best for botting?..demo?


Hm. I would shoot for affliction (only because I like dots, lol), but demo works too, definitely - honestly, since you're offering to make it, you get to decide what you think is best. Youre probably way better at deciding than I am!

And: Thanks a bunch already!

----------


## jumperu

> Hm. I would shoot for affliction (only because I like dots, lol), but demo works too, definitely - honestly, since you're offering to make it, you get to decide what you think is best. Youre probably way better at deciding than I am!
> 
> And: Thanks a bunch already!


i can make any specc, but was asking for the perspective of some1 who plays a lock, cause i got a lvl 85 one but i almost never played it  :Smile: ..

so, let's say you wanna lvlup from 85 to 90, woudn't demonology...pet tanking....be best for bottins?...dotting seems weak, cause you have to wait for the dots to take effect..and the bot cannot move around in combat, it stands still..

----------


## Slaadi

My main isn't a lock either - but I completely agree with your logic - demo seems the way to go, 100%.

----------


## jumperu

> My main isn't a lock either - but I completely agree with your logic - demo seems the way to go, 100%.



Ok, this is a rough release, it needs testing. 

Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Seems that it does not detect the Healthstone (bar 2 key 3) , Dark Soul: Instability (bar 2 key 4), Immolate (Bar 2 key 5) so you have to set them.
Needs testing, so i aspect some feedback...

LINK to profile: Destruction Warlock MOP - by jumperu.xml

----------


## Slaadi

Seems to work - It wont detect incinerate on the bars though. Also, it starts summoming imps in the middle of combat.. Seems kinda fubared.

----------


## jumperu

> Seems to work - It wont detect incinerate on the bars though. Also, it starts summoming imps in the middle of combat.. Seems kinda fubared.



when you crit, you summon a wild imp  :Big Grin: ...can't remove the blizz spells

also it should detect incinerate, it detected mine when i made the behav, are you sure you got your on bar 1-6 keys 1-0 ..not keys 11, 12?

----------


## Slaadi

100% - I know not to use anything but 1-0 - been using many of your other behaviors, which work beautifully! 

Some bugs (apart from incenerate):

It starts summoming imps in the middle of combat (with full cast time), so I removed the 2 other summoning rules.
Its also constantly reporting not enough embers - so something is off there as well, not sure what its trying to cast.
It also sometimes gets stuck trying to cast a ground-target-AOE spell?

Also: If viodwalker dies in combat, it will spend time (takes a long time) summoning a new.. And actually casting ANOTHER second voidwalker right after the first cast finishes.

----------


## jumperu

> Seems to work - It wont detect incinerate on the bars though. Also, it starts summoming imps in the middle of combat.. Seems kinda fubared.


I did not add any aoe spells, cause there weren't any in demonology, except rain of fire wich is not supported cause it's cast&click. Maybe you put that on one of the keys you need to set?




> Its also constantly reporting not enough embers - so something is off there as well, not sure what its trying to cast.


Tick log debug before you start and it will show you ..so watch what spell it tries to cast..

----------


## Slaadi

Hm. Its summon infernal. Which is not on any of your keys. Wierd.

----------


## jumperu

> Hm. Its summon infernal. Which is not on any of your keys. Wierd.


ye go to combat settings-combat tab and remove the "summon infernal" spell, i just checked and indeed it's click/cast....leave the "summon doomguard"...that is ok.

----------


## Slaadi

Awesome. Works good now - the incenerate is probably some bug on my end. I can fix it by assigned a key to it instead of spell names, so all good.

Thanks a bunch for your work man.

----------


## lholmanc

Anyone have a Working arcane mage behavior with Living Bomb, Incanters Ward, and Ice Barrier? Ive tried the ones on the OP but they dont include the 2 shields and as a mage without the 2 shields and slow bot spellcasting i last about 15 seconds in combat. Ive tried adding them myself but cant seem to make them work.

----------


## jumperu

> Anyone have a Working arcane mage behavior with Living Bomb, Incanters Ward, and Ice Barrier? Ive tried the ones on the OP but they dont include the 2 shields and as a mage without the 2 shields and slow bot spellcasting i last about 15 seconds in combat. Ive tried adding them myself but cant seem to make them work.


I'll make one later for you, when i get back from work.
As for the "slow bot" try changing ...

general options-latency - even negative values
combat settings-global cooldown...

and see how it is..

----------


## lholmanc

Thanks! Should i match my latency to my in game latency?

----------


## Darksiege

I asked this in the other thread, but I'll pop it in here as well as it looks far more active. I've searched and cannot find an answer.

I noticed in the newer version that there's a farming engine (I assume it's for the half-hill farm thing) has anyone used the farming engine. I had a quick look but unable to get it to work.

I set all the keys, it loads, and runs to the corner of my farm. And gets this:




> [3:59:30 p.m.] Error loading harvest list: System.Xml.XmlException: Unexpected XML declaration. The XML declaration must be the first node in the document, and no white space characters are allowed to appear before it. Line 2, position 3.
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParsePI(BufferBuilder piInDtdStringBuilder)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
> at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadNode(Boolean skipOverWhitespace)
> at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadDocSequence(XmlDocument parentDoc)
> at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
> ...

----------


## romb0t

Try to edit the file: Harvest_en.xml using notepad for example and then delete one of the 2 first lines. Save the file and try to new engine again.




> I asked this in the other thread, but I'll pop it in here as well as it looks far more active. I've searched and cannot find an answer.
> 
> I noticed in the newer version that there's a farming engine (I assume it's for the half-hill farm thing) has anyone used the farming engine. I had a quick look but unable to get it to work.
> 
> I set all the keys, it loads, and runs to the corner of my farm. And gets this:

----------


## Darksiege

> Try to edit the file: Harvest_en.xml using notepad for example and then delete one of the 2 first lines. Save the file and try to new engine again.


You put me well onto the right track!

Had to remove:
<?xml version="1.0"?> - From the top, as there was two.
The first comment had non-english characters, so deleted the whole comment.
And down around line 123'ish I changed "<Harvest><Name>Runty ñåìå÷êî</Name><Action>6</Action></Harvest>" to "<Harvest><Name>Runty Enigma Seed</Name><Action>6</Action></Harvest>".

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Lazybot does not support dungeons


Really? is there a technical reason for it?

I played around creating a profile on the weekend and it looked like it was working fine, I only scrapped the idea because I didn't have a way to have my second toon follow me safely enough to not die on pulls.. but the bot was navigating and tagging as it should according to my recorded path...

----------


## jumperu

> Really? is there a technical reason for it?
> 
> I played around creating a profile on the weekend and it looked like it was working fine, I only scrapped the idea because I didn't have a way to have my second toon follow me safely enough to not die on pulls.. but the bot was navigating and tagging as it should according to my recorded path...


well, a bot that supports dungeons should also support - after finished the dungeon - go out - reset - go back in - resume.. wich lb does not
so, that is the technical issue..

on the other hand, you can make the bot circle around stormwind also, that doesn't mean it's viable..
let's take the dungeons...you said you made a path for a dungeon, ok, that also means that you have timed how much it takes the bot to finish that dungeon, so you can stop it at the end and manually go out, reset and go back in.. ..let's say that time is 20min..
so every 20 mins, you have to "start/stop" the bot, that means you cannot fully afk which is the purpose of any bot..
but yes, if you are @ pc...and you don't mind checking the bot often, then you can say that you can farm dungeons with lb, although it is not supported :P

----------


## jumperu

> I'll make one later for you, when i get back from work.
> As for the "slow bot" try changing ...
> 
> general options-latency - even negative values
> combat settings-global cooldown...
> 
> and see how it is..


Ok, finished working on the behavior.

Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Pull is: Frostjaw>arcane blast>pom>instant arcane blast>living bomb ... then the normal combat sequence

It should do ice barrier and incanter's ward if hp is under 90%, and if hp is under 50% it will do ice block then heal with cold snap.

Set:

Mana gem: bar 1 key 6
Living bomb: bar 1 key 8


Please report back any issues as i don't have a 90 lvl mage so no way to test it thoroughly.

LINK: Arcane Mage MOP - by jumperu.xml

----------


## Zizzzzy

> well, a bot that supports dungeons should also support - after finished the dungeon - go out - reset - go back in - resume.. wich lb does not
> so, that is the technical issue..
> 
> on the other hand, you can make the bot circle around stormwind also, that doesn't mean it's viable..
> let's take the dungeons...you said you made a path for a dungeon, ok, that also means that you have timed how much it takes the bot to finish that dungeon, so you can stop it at the end and manually go out, reset and go back in.. ..let's say that time is 20min..
> so every 20 mins, you have to "start/stop" the bot, that means you cannot fully afk which is the purpose of any bot..
> but yes, if you are @ pc...and you don't mind checking the bot often, then you can say that you can farm dungeons with lb, although it is not supported :P


I kind of assumed that may have been what you were meaning, but wanted to make sure. There are a few dungeons that have respawning mobs that a profile could farm without much work being put in, but i did find as you pointed out that while I could use LB for what i wanted, it would be quite involved to get a fully automated system going. Thanks for the follow up

----------


## bmote95

I have an issue with my bot running waypoint to waypoint. Whenever he moves to one he spins for a while then tries to run to the next, spins for a while runs to the next etc. It almost looks like he is lost and looking for the next waypoint? It makes it look extremely obvious that it is a bot as it takes it a good 5 minutes to run a good 100 yards or so while mounted due to all the stopping and turning... Oh and also when I die the bot releases the spirit, runs to the corpse, and the window says "lets ress" but it never does. My bot has sat afk for multiple hours before I was finally able to just accept the ress myself... Please help?

----------


## jumperu

> I have an issue with my bot running waypoint to waypoint. Whenever he moves to one he spins for a while then tries to run to the next, spins for a while runs to the next etc. It almost looks like he is lost and looking for the next waypoint? It makes it look extremely obvious that it is a bot as it takes it a good 5 minutes to run a good 100 yards or so while mounted due to all the stopping and turning... Oh and also when I die the bot releases the spirit, runs to the corpse, and the window says "lets ress" but it never does. My bot has sat afk for multiple hours before I was finally able to just accept the ress myself... Please help?


reinstall .net framework
check your keybinds, even strafe ones must match
check if it does that with another profile
don't minimize wow or the bot

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Jumperu i'd like to ask if there is a way to make BM hunter use a pet's special ability like burrow attack 
(worm aoe) . im using ur last behavior .
Thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu i'd like to ask if there is a way to make BM hunter use a pet's special ability like burrow attack 
> (worm aoe) . im using ur last behavior .
> Thanks in advance


As far as i know u cannot drag pet abbilities to bar. If you can make a macro to use that, then you can set this into lazybot.

example: http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...-Burrow-Attack

----------


## LowLifeDasme

Works for 5.1.0?

----------


## jumperu

> Works for 5.1.0?


I'm sorry m8, i cannot make the letters "*Status: working with 5.1 (mop)"* from the first page bigger (sarcasm  :EEK!:  )

----------


## kajko

Any1 else noticing that boot skin only sometimes, kill - kill - kill&skin - kill - kill - kill....sometimes does not even loot.
Is this known behaviour or i am doing something wrong ?

----------


## BattZ

Kajko :: I have noticed that, though it is usually just not attempting to skin one out of 10 mobs or so. 

EDIT :: Thinking about it Kajko, you lag might be set too low, so it doesn't see the option to loot or skin before it moves onto the next pre pull phase.

I am having a problem with running lazy bot on one of my computers, it was running fine last week or the week before, but now it just says the mob it's targeting is added to the bad list for 800 seconds, then says it's stuck without attempting to move or anything. This is on multiple chars, multiple profiles, and combat behaviors. I have transfered a copy of lazy bot from another computer that it runs fine on, but the same thing happens, along with fresh installs of it, fresh profiles, fresh behaviors. In a recent post, you said reinstalling framework might help with another persons problem, so I will try that and see if it's any better, but if you have any other ideas, let me know.

Thanks

EDIT 2 :: Just finished reinstalling framework 4.5 again with the same result from LB.

----------


## LowLifeDasme

Any working profiles for grinding up yet?

----------


## jumperu

> Any working profiles for grinding up yet?


C'mon dude?...is it that hard to READ THE FIRST POST??????????  :Mad: 

@battz

Can u tick log debug before you start the bot, then start and post here abit of the log where your problem occurs?

----------


## kajko

[00:01:24] Bot started
[00:01:24] [Engine]Initializing
[00:01:24] [Engine]Started bot thread
[00:01:24] Stop after enabled, will stop in 120 minuttes
[00:01:28] Started combat engine
[00:01:28] Pulling: Talbuk Thorngrazer 17379464539122209225
[00:01:30] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 0
[00:01:33] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 1
[00:01:36] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 2
[00:01:39] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 3
[00:01:42] [Unit]TargetingH: Talbuk Thorngrazer
[00:01:47] Added GUID: '17379464539122209225' to bad list for 800 seconds
[00:01:50] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 0
[00:01:53] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 1


and then again same .... nothing else happening, no moving or rotating or anything.

----------


## jumperu

> [00:01:24] Bot started
> [00:01:24] [Engine]Initializing
> [00:01:24] [Engine]Started bot thread
> [00:01:24] Stop after enabled, will stop in 120 minuttes
> [00:01:28] Started combat engine
> [00:01:28] Pulling: Talbuk Thorngrazer 17379464539122209225
> [00:01:30] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 0
> [00:01:33] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 1
> [00:01:36] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 2
> ...


Your pull spell is probably not on bars or it is set wrong or is undetected.

Tick "log debug" and then start the bot, watch what spell it is trying to cast and adjust accordingly..

----------


## kajko

This is with "log debug" turned on. All spells are on bar 1, but important thing is that bot do not move, rotate or target anything, just stands there and says he can not move.

----------


## jumperu

> This is with "log debug" turned on. All spells are on bar 1, but important thing is that bot do not move, rotate or target anything, just stands there and says he can not move.


If the bot cannot communicate with wow, like just attaches but doesn't actually send the keys to the window...then it is something wrong with your .net installation.
Re-install latest version of .net framework..i think it's 4.5....if it still doesn't work, try and older version like 2.5

----------


## bmote95

> reinstall .net framework
> check your keybinds, even strafe ones must match
> check if it does that with another profile
> don't minimize wow or the bot


i reset my keybinds to default like the tutorial said and i never minimize wow or the bot once its open it does it for all of the profiles ive run so far which are the 85-87 grind, the 86-89 grind and the 87-90 grind it even does it on the profile i made myself for 85-86 grinding

----------


## BattZ

I was about to post my debug log, but it's pretty much the same as kajko's, and our problem is the same, the char doesn't move, nothing gets sent to wow at all. I just reinstalled .net 4.5, but I'll try earlier versions if they could work tonight.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## jus2cool4life

tried running the bot as admin but when i do logo pops up then disappears nothing happens

----------


## BattZ

Also, when I am making behaviors, or editing one of yours for leveling or what have you, is there a way to rearrange the order of the spells in the behavior box without making the new one, then having to recreate all the other spells that go below it? That's just time consuming and I tend to mess some thing up putting the spells back in.

----------


## bmote95

Just tried everything you said to do earlier, read the entire manual every key bind was correct, didnt minimize wow or the bot, re-installed the framework and no change at all it still looks as if the bot is literally lost for a couple seconds and spinning to find the right direction for the next way point. It also still just runs to the corpse upon death and does nothing. Please help

----------


## BattZ

bmote :: the profiles you are using, do they have a mount vertices part? or are they all just walking? try making a new one with just 2 spots and walking vertices between them, then add a few more. Then do the same with a mount. I used a profile that had used mount vertices and it made my char look all twitchy, so I made a new one with just walking and it's working fine. As for the ghost not ressing, I have no idea, it happens to me too. 


One thing I do wish was the log file would say what rule it's following for an action, but that would probably be a pain in the ass and not helpful most of the time. On one of my new profiles, it would work fine for like 30 minutes - a hour, then randomly run south, forever...I don't leave my chars logged in for too long without me being near so it's not a big, since I'm paranoid, but for other people this could be very annoying.

EDIT ::I am having problems installing anything but framework 4 and 4.5, but 4 doesn't work either, once I figure out the other problems I'll try the other frameworks to see if I have more success with them.

----------


## jumperu

> tried running the bot as admin but when i do logo pops up then disappears nothing happens


Try a fresh reinstall of the bot from setuplb.exe




> Also, when I am making behaviors, or editing one of yours for leveling or what have you, is there a way to rearrange the order of the spells in the behavior box without making the new one, then having to recreate all the other spells that go below it? That's just time consuming and I tend to mess some thing up putting the spells back in.


Yes, drag and drop, but...if you are making a behavior for leveling, and you are using one for lvl 90 let's say, with all the spells, ..if the bot finds just 2 spells on your bars, then he will just use those and ignore the other rules.




> and no change at all it still looks as if the bot is literally lost for a couple seconds and spinning to find the right direction for the next way point.


Idk what other advices to give you, try increasing/decreasing the latency in general options, maybe you have lag or something, altough it's happenning to my bots too, but i don't think it's visible to other players, it just rotates your screen not the entire body...will report this too..




> It also still just runs to the corpse upon death and does nothing. Please help


It's a known problem, it seems that the bot is going to the previous death spot. I'll report this to Ragehunter, maybe he can fix it.




> One thing I do wish was the log file would say what rule it's following for an action,


Tick log debug, it shows exactly what spell it's cast or it is trying to cast. Bot has no other more elaborate log than that.

----------


## jus2cool4life

whenever i download it the download stops when it gets to the point of downloading DevComponents.DotNetBar2.dll do you know what the problem is???..............................

----------


## BattZ

just2cool4life :: Try getting another copy of setuplb.exe, and then run the install as admin as well.

I swear I tried drag and drop with all the key modifiers, but he's right, ctrl + drag will copy the rule, and alt+ drag will just move it.

----------


## Zizzzzy

I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions for LazyBot on accounts that are actively played as well. The account I would like to grind on is my second account that I use for multiboxing and I would really love to avoid having to reset my key bindings every time i would like to setup the bot for an hour or so while afk.

Another issue I am finding so far with my (very limited) experience with LB is that I use a lot of macros for my spells with modifiers, so the bot does not pick those spells up. I am going to try and redo my bars so that ones LB needs to use to find spells can be hidden in my normal UI with those spells on them, but curious what others have done for accounts that are not 100% LB dedicated that need bindings and macros setup for general play.

Swapping the Addon and WTF folders is simple, the server side stuff makes this a bit of a pain though.

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------


## BattZ

Zizzzzy :: What I did was just make a copy of the entire wow folder, then just use that one for LB, just set up an add-on like minimumlist to sell or not even that. With this, you don't have to worry about turning off add-ons or changing keybindings. For macros, you can tell it to send a command to press they key on hotbar 2 and key 4, which can be your macro, or if you are talking about the macro uses the key mods like shift/ctrl, you can send that as well in the rule for the macro button in LB. You could also setup all your bot macros to say, bar 6, and just hide that bar for when you are actively playing the account, LB will still see the macros and spells on that bar even if it's hidden.

----------


## kajko

ROFL,

Shut down TeamViewer, everything works "as advertised", start TV and nothing works again  :Smile: 
So this @[email protected]#[email protected] TV was causing all the problems. Will complain to them....

Just fro rest of you to know, some other app can interfere with bot-wow symbioses  :Smile: 
(especially if it hooks into system as TV does ).

Hope this helps

----------


## BattZ

Interesting, I have team viewer on all on my computers, I'll try disabling it on my problematic one and see if it fixes it. 


Thanks for the idea.

----------


## raakall

How can i make repair work? the bot sends items via mail to the character i select , but it doesn't repair.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Zizzzzy :: What I did was just make a copy of the entire wow folder, then just use that one for LB, just set up an add-on like minimumlist to sell or not even that. With this, you don't have to worry about turning off add-ons or changing keybindings. For macros, you can tell it to send a command to press they key on hotbar 2 and key 4, which can be your macro, or if you are talking about the macro uses the key mods like shift/ctrl, you can send that as well in the rule for the macro button in LB. You could also setup all your bot macros to say, bar 6, and just hide that bar for when you are actively playing the account, LB will still see the macros and spells on that bar even if it's hidden.


Thanks for the reply Batt.

I do have a separate folder for wow as my second account uses different video settings, however when i reset my keybindings on my character in the wow install I want to bot, if I was to log that toon in using my main install of the game the keybindings are reset there as well. Is there something specific I have to set to have those settings pulled locally as it seems to be pulling the keybindings from a location other than the wow launch folder.

Where you reference the rules for the macro (I do use shift/alt modifier macros) is that within the given profile or general settings of the program? (forgive me I am at work so can not fire things up to look)

My bars are a little out of sorts as i have them currently set, however I do like the idea of using one of the normally hiding bars to store bot stuffs so will have to change them around.

----------


## BattZ

> Thanks for the reply Batt.
> 
> I do have a separate folder for wow as my second account uses different video settings, however when i reset my keybindings on my character in the wow install I want to bot, if I was to log that toon in using my main install of the game the keybindings are reset there as well. Is there something specific I have to set to have those settings pulled locally as it seems to be pulling the keybindings from a location other than the wow launch folder.
> 
> Where you reference the rules for the macro (I do use shift/alt modifier macros) is that within the given profile or general settings of the program? (forgive me I am at work so can not fire things up to look)
> 
> My bars are a little out of sorts as i have them currently set, however I do like the idea of using one of the normally hiding bars to store bot stuffs so will have to change them around.


Work is the best time for things like this. 

You set the key modifiers in the combat behavior, for each rule you create. And I don't think I have that key binding problem on mine, I uncheck the use character specific keybinds on the main key binds screen for my botting install, set up the u, g and whatever else for LB. I don't have those keys bound to anything on my main account though, so maybe they are transferring between them. I'll have to check when I have a few minutes.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for the reply Batt.
> 
> I do have a separate folder for wow as my second account uses different video settings, however when i reset my keybindings on my character in the wow install I want to bot, if I was to log that toon in using my main install of the game the keybindings are reset there as well. Is there something specific I have to set to have those settings pulled locally as it seems to be pulling the keybindings from a location other than the wow launch folder.
> 
> Where you reference the rules for the macro (I do use shift/alt modifier macros) is that within the given profile or general settings of the program? (forgive me I am at work so can not fire things up to look)
> 
> My bars are a little out of sorts as i have them currently set, however I do like the idea of using one of the normally hiding bars to store bot stuffs so will have to change them around.



Start your main with launcher ... that means it will keep you settings...and start bot with wow.exe nor launcher...wichever launcher you start last...those are the settings wow keeps..




> How can i make repair work? the bot sends items via mail to the character i select , but it doesn't repair.


As for the grinding profiles, in the fly ones you can add a path to vendor for repairs.
Open profile settings, choose to town waypoints and hit record...open radar so you can see what ur doing and go with your char to the vendor you want to repair, when you are at the vendor click in the profile settins..npc name: "my current target" and save the profile.....preferably, the mail path and the vendor one should be the same, as the bot when it's full it will go to the vendor first (install auto-repair addon)....and then to the mail...

----------


## karmicandi

Hello all.
I have made my first attempt at creating a flying profile, it seems pretty smooth, however I'm having one issue so far. After mining a node, my toon will run to one spot about 10 yards away, stand there for a sec, run to another spot and do the same thing, THEN it will finally mount up. I've searched everywhere for this setting, and for an answer, to no avail. I hate asking for help and would much rather figure it out on my own as a learning experience, but I just can't get this one! Any ideas?? After watching the video on youtube with the guy making a flying profile, with the club music in the background, I saw that his toon mounted up immediately. Thanks in advance guys!

----------


## jumperu

> Hello all.
> I have made my first attempt at creating a flying profile, it seems pretty smooth, however I'm having one issue so far. After mining a node, my toon will run to one spot about 10 yards away, stand there for a sec, run to another spot and do the same thing, THEN it will finally mount up. I've searched everywhere for this setting, and for an answer, to no avail. I hate asking for help and would much rather figure it out on my own as a learning experience, but I just can't get this one! Any ideas?? After watching the video on youtube with the guy making a flying profile, with the club music in the background, I saw that his toon mounted up immediately. Thanks in advance guys!


Tick "log debug" and watch the log to see what it does after he gathers a node, you probably have a wrong keybind for strafe, of in the behavior you have a buff wich he cannot cast..or something else  :Smile: ..

----------


## qaz87

Greeting jumperu!
I see that you are doing loads of work here  :Big Grin: 
And if you not bother i want some help too.
The Hunter's profile is deleted from media fire.
Can you re upload it or when can i find one?
Thanks

----------


## karmicandi

> Tick "log debug" and watch the log to see what it does after he gathers a node, you probably have a wrong keybind for strafe, of in the behavior you have a buff wich he cannot cast..or something else ..


Went to do the debug thing, and of course it seems to be working fine now, I don't know what I did but it's mounting pretty quick. Now, is there any way to get rid of the ridiculously suspicious jaggedy flying (zig-zagging up and down)? I know I recorded a smooth flight. I'm thinking you have to record your flight as close to the same altitude as possible? Or is there something else I'm missing? Waypoint distance is 25.

----------


## jumperu

> Went to do the debug thing, and of course it seems to be working fine now, I don't know what I did but it's mounting pretty quick. Now, is there any way to get rid of the ridiculously suspicious jaggedy flying (zig-zagging up and down)? I know I recorded a smooth flight. I'm thinking you have to record your flight as close to the same altitude as possible? Or is there something else I'm missing? Waypoint distance is 25.


When you start the bot, make sure it is parallel to the ground.

----------


## karmicandi

By the way, jumperu, I'm amazed at what you have compiled here. Way to go, man. Or woman. =P Thanks for being so informative and helpful!

----------


## karmicandi

> When you start the bot, make sure it is parallel to the ground.


OOOOH! Really, that simple? Let's go see... YOU ARE A GENIUS!!! haha now I feel dumb. =) thank YOU!!

----------


## jumperu

> Greeting jumperu!
> I see that you are doing loads of work here 
> And if you not bother i want some help too.
> The Hunter's profile is deleted from media fire.
> Can you re upload it or when can i find one?
> Thanks


Link is working fine: BM Hunter MOP - by jumperu.xml (needs some feedback btw, 150+ dw, so far no replies  :Frown:  )
It was set on view from mediafire, if it happens again, you have a download button in the top right corner.




> By the way, jumperu, I'm amazed at what you have compiled here. Way to go, man. Or woman. =P Thanks for being so informative and helpful!


I'm a dude, and your welcome  :Wink: 

ps: you can edit your previous posts so you don't "overpost"  :Big Grin:

----------


## qaz87

On your first post on this threat under the "MOP behaviors" the "Beast Master Hunter MOP" hyperlink is Free Online Storage - MediaFire which leads to an error.
But the one you posted me now seems to work fine and its BM Hunter MOP - by jumperu.xml 
Just letting you know =D
I'll be happy to give some feedback after i'll test it. Thanks

----------


## BattZ

I was using the hunter profile and it's good. I had to change a few items around because of talent choices. I can't remember, but I think I added a rule for misdirect to pet (with glyph) at the beginning of the pull.

----------


## raakall

> Start your main with launcher ... that means it will keep you settings...and start bot with wow.exe nor launcher...wichever launcher you start last...those are the settings wow keeps..
> 
> 
> 
> As for the grinding profiles, in the fly ones you can add a path to vendor for repairs.
> Open profile settings, choose to town waypoints and hit record...open radar so you can see what ur doing and go with your char to the vendor you want to repair, when you are at the vendor click in the profile settins..npc name: "my current target" and save the profile.....preferably, the mail path and the vendor one should be the same, as the bot when it's full it will go to the vendor first (install auto-repair addon)....and then to the mail...


and if the repair npc keeps moving from point to point will it work?

----------


## jumperu

> and if the repair npc keeps moving from point to point will it work?


You can test cause idk for sure. After you are done adding the to-town path, there is a "test to town" button that you can push so you can see if it works. Go to the normal profile waypoints before.




> I was using the hunter profile and it's good. I had to change a few items around because of talent choices. I can't remember, but I think I added a rule for misdirect to pet (with glyph) at the beginning of the pull.


The rule was already there, you just had to have the glyph so the mob won't attack you.

----------


## iflyhigh

Anyone have a 80-85 or 82-85 grinding profile for Lazy?

----------


## XukFen

After a while, Lazybot goes retarded. I'm using the vot4w stoneplow skinning profile, with the bm hunter on the same post that you did jumperu.

After some time, it goes crazy and runs in some direction. Usually towards Halfhill and it's not even at full bags to even go vendor. I can't get my the tundra mount to work with it.

It has all it's path right there but it says stuck in black text not red. then it will continue until i fix it.

**[MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1 is what it says. and moves straight towards halfhill

----------


## jumperu

> After a while, Lazybot goes retarded. I'm using the vot4w stoneplow skinning profile, with the bm hunter on the same post that you did jumperu.
> 
> After some time, it goes crazy and runs in some direction. Usually towards Halfhill and it's not even at full bags to even go vendor. I can't get my the tundra mount to work with it.
> 
> It has all it's path right there but it says stuck in black text not red. then it will continue until i fix it.
> 
> **[MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1 is what it says. and moves straight towards halfhill


It's probably some program interfering with the bot.
Try closing off other programs.
Don't minimize the bot or wow window.
Tick log debug, and watch what the bot is trying to do when it happens, maybe he is trying to cast a spell like strafe and he cannot because it's not binded correctly.

----------


## inmyfaceplx

Hey, i know that using Mouse hook is "forbidden", but can i use Memory Writing safely ?!

Greez

----------


## monopoly8

hey, trying to start up LB by updating it to 5.1, claiming it is unable to connect to the server, here is the error with lots of text that keeps going


problem fixed, reinstalled.

----------


## Akour

im Having same issue as Monopoly8 

[spoiler]Source: System
Stack trace: kohteessa System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)A
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
kohteessa System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
kohteessa System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
kohteessa System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
kohteessa System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
kohteessa LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoadForm..ctor()
kohteessa LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoad.PluginLoad()
kohteessa LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.PluginLoad(String assemblyName)
kohteessa LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.StartSavedPlugins()
kohteessa LazyEvo.Forms.Main.MainLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e)
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
kohteessa DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
kohteessa System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)[/spoiler]

----------


## jumperu

well, don't block the program trough firewall or something else.
i start the program, it takes more than usual to load, something like 30-50sec, but then it says "update server not available" and program opens normally.




> Hey, i know that using Mouse hook is "forbidden", but can i use Memory Writing safely ?!
> 
> Greez


If you don't use MW:
upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot.
downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp

If you use MW:
upside: you can use your comp while botting, bot will not bother you, just put it in background, small wow window, don't minimize wow or the bot
downside: if you get reported and blizz scans you, it will "probably" find the bot attached to wow.exe (don't ask me the probability % cause idk)

----------


## Akour

Well, when i start up the bot, it gives me "update server not available" after that it opens up the window where i chouse my character i click "attach" then about 15sec after it gives me the error in my previous message.

----------


## jumperu

> Well, when i start up the bot, it gives me "update server not available" after that it opens up the window where i chouse my character i click "attach" then about 15sec after it gives me the error in my previous message.


Try a clean install. Idk what else to tell you.

@all

Happy Holidays.

----------


## Akour

Reinstall fixed the issue, thanks!

----------


## Sherlocked

Has anyone had any luck running 2 LB from 1 computer with 2 accounts? When I try it, the second LB jacks up the LB that was running first. I tried installing WoW on a virtual machine I have running at my office, but WoW seems it doesn't like the video card that the VM creates. =(. If anyone has tried something similar, please let me know.

----------


## jumperu

> Has anyone had any luck running 2 LB from 1 computer with 2 accounts? When I try it, the second LB jacks up the LB that was running first. I tried installing WoW on a virtual machine I have running at my office, but WoW seems it doesn't like the video card that the VM creates. =(. If anyone has tried something similar, please let me know.


what do you mean "jacks up"?

i'm running atm on the same machine 4 lb+4wow....+1main wow...works fine
make sure you have 2 sepparate wow folders (if you have the space, just to not mess up your main macros, keybinds, video settings, etc)..you start the main wow from launcher, and the botting wow from wow.exe....always in 32bit mode
also make sure you have sepparate folders for each bot you use..so..don't start lb from the same .exe

----------


## Sherlocked

> don't start lb from the same .exe


That is my problem I think, 
Thanks

update : yea, I copied the LB folder and it seems to be doing well now. 

Thanks again,

Happy end of the year.

----------


## gav

Quote Originally Posted by XukFen View Post
After a while, Lazybot goes retarded. I'm using the vot4w stoneplow skinning profile, with the bm hunter on the same post that you did jumperu.

After some time, it goes crazy and runs in some direction. Usually towards Halfhill and it's not even at full bags to even go vendor. I can't get my the tundra mount to work with it.

It has all it's path right there but it says stuck in black text not red. then it will continue until i fix it.

**[MoveToLoc]I am stuck 1 is what it says. and moves straight towards halfhill


> It's probably some program interfering with the bot.
> Try closing off other programs.
> Don't minimize the bot or wow window.
> Tick log debug, and watch what the bot is trying to do when it happens, maybe he is trying to cast a spell like strafe and he cannot because it's not binded correctly.





i got the same problem before...... as Jumperu said dont minimize wow or bot and CHECK u computer(all drives and folders) u shold have only ONE LB folder and LB program at ur copmuter and if u install the LB at two doffrent place at ur computer(for example save installed old version at drive c and installed new version in drive e) u have to shift+delete one of them! my problem solved after i did this.....and dont forget LB is the best bot i exprienced and its even get better after Ragehunter upload and try on it

----------


## gav

any one know whats the Farming engine?!!! think its new engine as we had only two engine(flying and grinding)
whats the farming engine? it does mining+skining for example?

----------


## Evilwookie

Why am I getting this with the balance druid behavior profile? 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Starfall:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Moonfire:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Sunfire:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Rejuvenation:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Healing Touch:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Barkskin:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
[4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Lunar Eclipse:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found.

----------


## jumperu

> any one know whats the Farming engine?!!! think its new engine as we had only two engine(flying and grinding)
> whats the farming engine? it does mining+skining for example?


The new farming engine is for the Halfhill farm, so you can cultivate things while afk. I didn't test it, but it is for that purpose.
Also edit your previous post next time, no need to make a new one.

Also...this:



> u shold have only ONE LB folder and LB program at ur copmuter and if u install the LB at two doffrent place at ur computer(for example save installed old version at drive c and installed new version in drive e) u have to shift+delete one of them! my problem solved after i did this.....and dont forget LB is the best bot i exprienced and its even get better after Ragehunter upload and try on it


that did not make any sense.
You can install Lb as many times as you want, just don't use the same one for different chars.




> Why am I getting this with the balance druid behavior profile? 
> [4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Starfall:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found. 
> [4:20:16 PM] Error running script (ShouldRun): Moonfire:Method *.ShouldRun() cannot be found.


Because you did not choose the balance behavior.
Put the behavior you downloaded in the Behaviors folder inside lb main folder, then combat settings - from the drop down choose that behavior....no rotation manager, no anything else..

----------


## Evilwookie

My guy just casts sunfire and then stops attacking the target

----------


## jumperu

> My guy just casts sunfire and then stops attacking the target


That's not alot of info..
Where did you get the behavior?
Tick log debug before you start the bot and it will tell you why it's doing that.
Go to combat settings and open up (double click) on sunfire spell, see how it is configured and change it if necesarry.

----------


## Evilwookie

I got the behavior from the main page, and when I double click on each spell it's just a blank page. Strange

----------


## Evilwookie

Nm Dl'd a new one and it works. Ty for replying though ,<3.

----------


## Evilwookie

Is there a way to get the bot to not turn off when being followed and Log off but instead log back in after a minute?

New Question: Do you know how to get Lazy bot running on vmware? Basically what happens when I try to open it is the beginning loading screen or what ever its called shows up and then nothing happens, the part where it shows active clients doesn't come up. Any idea on how to fix this as I'd REALLY like to get it running on vmware.

And thanks for all the hard work Jumperu :P <3

----------


## jumperu

> Is there a way to get the bot to not turn off when being followed and Log off but instead log back in after a minute?


No. And please use the edit button for your previous post, so you don't make 100 posts  :Frown:

----------


## wowdude12345

> Just made a Frost Mage behavior. Standard Behavior, should work for everyone. Frost Bomb is set to SEND KEY bar1 button4 (its also labeled as SEND KEY in the behavior), but everything else is universal. 
> 
> Enjoy
> Attachment 10787
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question, is there anyway to set the buff detection to detect buff Stacks? like 5x Maelstorm? or 3xShadowOrbs?


Hey Im just wondering, is there anyway to just upload that to the lazybot behaviors? Or do i have to create one and copy what you have?

----------


## wowdude12345

Also is there anywhere I can find the profiles for 1-85? for grinding

----------


## Sherlocked

> Also is there anywhere I can find the profiles for 1-85? for grinding


Taiwaz was working on this, but didn't get too far I think, but he did get a few profiles up.

LazyBot Forums &bull; View topic - !!Project!! Lazybot Unattended Level 1-90. (Testers Needed)

On the first post of this thread, there are several behaviors you can download, then just stick in your behaviors folder.

----------


## Hex2Dec

> Well, here's first Brewmaster Monk behaviour. Tested it on lvl 50 monk, it could easily track and defeat 3 lvl 55 mobs (they appear on red). It's true that my character has heirloom gear, only the weapon isn't heirloom.
> 
> It has some errors, but it works. Perhaps it's caused by using Spanish client. Tomorrow I'll test it on english client. Test and report bugs, help is welcome. If you improve this profile, please share it to the community.
> 
> Attachment 10940
> 
> Please +rep if you like it.


Thank you for this Behaviour.

I don't now why, but my toon doesn't pull mobs in the spot area. I don't know what could be the reason. Tried with several different grinding profiles. The distances are o.k., Behavior profile includes pull spells... any ideas?

----------


## Sherlocked

> Thank you for this Behaviour.
> 
> I don't now why, but my toon doesn't pull mobs in the spot area. I don't know what could be the reason. Tried with several different grinding profiles. The distances are o.k., Behavior profile includes pull spells... any ideas?


Create a new profile and just have 1 spot, within pull distance of a target mob. Click the Log Debug and see if it works, if it works, move on from there, if it doesn't, paste the log.

----------


## Pauline544

I have Behavior Engine selected already :/

----------


## Hex2Dec

> Create a new profile and just have 1 spot, within pull distance of a target mob. Click the Log Debug and see if it works, if it works, move on from there, if it doesn't, paste the log.


That's quite strange for me, because that behavior turned on my laptop with Win7 works and pulls as it supposed to be. My desktop with Win8 doesn't do it. I tried also DK profile and it's the same story - no pulls. Besides that profiles work.

----------


## jumperu

> That's quite strange for me, because that behavior turned on my laptop with Win7 works and pulls as it supposed to be. My desktop with Win8 doesn't do it. I tried also DK profile and it's the same story - no pulls. Besides that profiles work.


win 8 has abit of different architecture than 7. there were some reports a while ago that lb did not function correctly on win 8. so it's prolly the os fault.

----------


## wowdude12345

Can someone please help me! I run LazyBot with the 85-87 profile posted here and when I come back to the computer it says i have 13 deaths. And when I watch the bot run two laps around the grinding area it practically one shots everything. Could it be that my computer is going to sleep and its causing the bot to not function properly? Also im not being killed by other players. Please help!

----------


## jumperu

> Could it be that my computer is going to sleep and its causing the bot to not function properly?


LOL

yes, how do you expect to bot if the computer is asleep?....can you play wow if comp is in sleep mode?  :Big Grin:

----------


## wowdude12345

Hahah im still a noob botter, thanks for all the help, much appreciated

----------


## passionford

Guys a little help please, I have watched the videos on you tube etc and I must be the dumbest person on earth as I just can not get anything to work..
Can anyone just give me a basic install this put this here and off you go? just to get me started..
I am trying to use a Rogue profile off the first page but when I try to load it I can only choose death knight or pally..
I have tried reading more on this thread but it all above my head to be honest.

----------


## jumperu

> Guys a little help please, I have watched the videos on you tube etc and I must be the dumbest person on earth as I just can not get anything to work..
> Can anyone just give me a basic install this put this here and off you go? just to get me started..
> I am trying to use a Rogue profile off the first page but when I try to load it I can only choose death knight or pally..
> I have tried reading more on this thread but it all above my head to be honest.


don't lie about reading the first post  :Smile: 

*Q: What are Behaviors?
A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec.*

----------


## passionford

> don't lie about reading the first post 
> 
> *Q: What are Behaviors?
> A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec.*


I did read it, My point is I put the profile in the behaviour folder but I still cant select it.
I tried creating a profile too then editing it with the one I downloaded and its still not letting me choose anything apart from dk or pally

----------


## jumperu

> I did read it, My point is I put the profile in the behaviour folder but I still cant select it.
> I tried creating a profile too then editing it with the one I downloaded and its still not letting me choose anything apart from dk or pally


when you go to combat settings...do not touch the button "behavior generator" or the drop-down menu next to it
abit above the button is another drop-down...were it says "select behavior" ...that's where you select the behavior for you char
it will work if you really downloaded the behaviors from the 1st post and put them in behaviors folder inside lb

do not mix up behaviors with profile...profile is the "map", area of grinding, flying route etc...behavior is how the bot know for each char what spells to execute..
i hope i was clear...it is all in the *MANUAL* wich is also inked in the 1st post...

----------


## passionford

> when you go to combat settings...do not touch the button "behavior generator" or the drop-down menu next to it
> abit above the button is another drop-down...were it says "select behavior" ...that's where you select the behavior for you char
> it will work if you really downloaded the behaviors from the 1st post and put them in behaviors folder inside lb
> 
> do not mix up behaviors with profile...profile is the "map", area of grinding, flying route etc...behavior is how the bot know for each char what spells to execute..
> i hope i was clear...it is all in the *MANUAL* wich is also inked in the 1st post...


Ah ok so the drop down menu now says macks assi profile, so just select that and off I go?
I also watched your video but still didn't say anything about the drop down part? or I missed it if it did  :Smile:

----------


## Evilwookie

What do you guys think is the best class to mine/herb?

----------


## Sherlocked

The Macks Ass Rogue is a behavior, the profile is the map of where the bot will go. I'm sure that's what you meant, but it can get confusing. Do you have a profile, and is your character in the area of the profile? You have to reset some key bindings, which you should have already done when installing LB. Also, use the log debug if you have problems with the profile, and be sure to turn of mouse hook.

----------


## jumperu

> What do you guys think is the best class to mine/herb?



druid cause it won't dismout while gathering herbs

worgen for skinning

----------


## Sherlocked

> What do you guys think is the best class to mine/herb?


I was leveling up a druid, since they don't have to shift out to herb, but then I realized that's only like 3 seconds, which isn't a big deal. I haven't looked at the flying profile very much, but I assume you need to set a combat behavior for it. If so, you might be best off with a night elf, since they can shadowmeld if they get into combat, then hopefully mount before they are in combat again. But all of this is speculation from me, someone who has actually used it might have some solid ideas.

----------


## gav

guys does any one have any experience to unbann accounts?
blizz ban my acc and (its NOT for boting) and they told me that im doing gold trading!but id did not! but they dont hear to me....they just wanna my id card and i dont wanna give it to them ....is there any way that i can unbann my acc except giving id card to them?

----------


## Sherlocked

> guys does any one have any experience to unbann accounts?
> blizz ban my acc and (its NOT for boting) and they told me that im doing gold trading!but id did not! but they dont hear to me....they just wanna my id card and i dont wanna give it to them ....is there any way that i can unbann my acc except giving id card to them?


Wrong thread

----------


## jumperu

> I was leveling up a druid, since they don't have to shift out to herb, but then I realized that's only like 3 seconds, which isn't a big deal. I haven't looked at the flying profile very much, but I assume you need to set a combat behavior for it. If so, you might be best off with a night elf, since they can shadowmeld if they get into combat, then hopefully mount before they are in combat again. But all of this is speculation from me, someone who has actually used it might have some solid ideas.


well imagine 3 secs times 10000 herbs... :Cool: 
and no, you cannot just shadowmelt...cause then you will have to stay still until the mob goes away, and since the bot lands near the mine and the area near the mine is "patrolled" by the mob, for this to be viable lb will have to determine when the mob has enough distance not to aggro then mount up and continue farming again...a fact wich lb does not support..

combat behaviors for flying are the same as in grinding, only that the bot does not execute the pre-pull and pull phases since it is already in combat.




> guys does any one have any experience to unbann accounts?
> blizz ban my acc and (its NOT for boting) and they told me that im doing gold trading!but id did not! but they dont hear to me....they just wanna my id card and i dont wanna give it to them ....is there any way that i can unbann my acc except giving id card to them?


give it to them :P...only option

----------


## wowdude12345

Does anyone have any other grinding profiles from 87-90 because even as a geared mage I'm not able to do the profiles which are listed above.

----------


## KillianD

Recently been having a problem with the Mail Feature. Opens container slots, but skips past the selected mail items. Have the "Ghost Iron Ore" added to the mail list.

----------


## jumperu

> Recently been having a problem with the Mail Feature. Opens container slots, but skips past the selected mail items. Have the "Ghost Iron Ore" added to the mail list.


Disable all addons.




> Does anyone have any other grinding profiles from 87-90 because even as a geared mage I'm not able to do the profiles which are listed above.


Tick log debug and see what your mage is trying to cast. It's prolly trying to cast some spell that is not on bars, or not enough mana, or ..lots of other reasons why he cant cast it, he he will try to cast over and over if it's not set right..

----------


## Evilwookie

How do I blacklist a certain monster or area in the profile?

----------


## jumperu

> How do I blacklist a certain monster or area in the profile?


profile settings-subprofile- (target mob ingame) press the "+" next to "ignore" .......it won't attack it, but if the mob attacks you it will defend/kill that mob

blacklist an area?...do the profile so it does not pass trough that area....no other way

----------


## willyum000

Okay, so actually got behaviors working pretty easily (and actually ended up making my own Sub rogue profile, I can take some profile requests if need be). 
The only issue I'm having is, when downloading a grinding profile is there a way to figure out area it's farming. The profile names are pretty vague and I just wanted to be able to run/fly my character to the location first rather than having the bot tic-tac-toe-die-release-ect. there....

Moar than thanks in advance C:.

*DELETE THIS POST. EVERYONE READ THE FIRST POST MOAR!*

----------


## raakall

> Error in radar: System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small for an Int32.
> at System.Convert.ToInt32(Double value)
> at LazyLib.LazyRadar.RadarForm.OffsetY(Single obj, Single me)
> at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Radar.DrawWaypoints.PrintWay(List`1 loc, Color color, RadarForm form)
> at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Radar.DrawWaypoints.Draw(RadarForm form)
> at LazyLib.LazyRadar.RadarForm.MapTimerTick(Object sender, EventArgs eventArgs)


do you know how to fix this error?

----------


## jumperu

> do you know how to fix this error?



Make sure you have set both bar/keys under engine settings mount/alt mount

----------


## wowdude12345

> Disable all addons.
> 
> 
> 
> Tick log debug and see what your mage is trying to cast. It's prolly trying to cast some spell that is not on bars, or not enough mana, or ..lots of other reasons why he cant cast it, he he will try to cast over and over if it's not set right..


No i was saying the grinding profiles, the mobs have so much health and hit so hard that i can do anything to kill them if there is more than 2. And also do you know of any profiles that start at level 1?

----------


## Evilwookie

New problem has arisen. In the Kun-Lai profile when my character falls into the water as a Druid he cant mount out in flying form for some reason . How do I get him to get out of the water

----------


## ericax

need a 64 bit version if anyone knows the site i would appresiate it thanks.

----------


## jumperu

> need a 64 bit version if anyone knows the site i would appresiate it thanks.


what for?...lb works on any windows 32 or 64 bit..doesnt matter..

just start wow in 32 bit..that matters :P




> New problem has arisen. In the Kun-Lai profile when my character falls into the water as a Druid he cant mount out in flying form for some reason . How do I get him to get out of the water


yes, it's a druid bug, u can't fix it..
i can however point out 2 solutions for you, hope you can find them usefull:
1. use the normal mount instead if the druid flight form, there is no problem with that, it will get out of water but you will lose aprox 3 secs each herb for mount/dismount
2. watch your char as it does a few laps, and manually blacklist the underwater nodes (open radar, left click on the node it should turn from green to red)...also tick in engine settings - auto blacklist nodes




> No i was saying the grinding profiles, the mobs have so much health and hit so hard that i can do anything to kill them if there is more than 2. And also do you know of any profiles that start at level 1?


I think there are some profiles linked in the 1st post...down at "some profiles to get you started"

mage/locks...clothes in general are a drag to bot with, they die fast if more than 1 mob...i suggest you choose as a botting char pally/warr...these are more resilient..

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

Hi, I am having a big time problem with LazyBot: I recently changed PC, reinstalled everything from scratch and everything is working fine. I am running Windows 7 Pro 64 bit, and I cannot start LazyBot (I have .NET Framework 4.5 installed). Wow is set to start in 32 bit, but that's not the problem, because LazyBot loads the splash screen (the one with the Pandaren) and then...NOTHING happens :/
If you need more info just ask, please I need help to figure out why it stops, because I don't get any error or whatsoever...

Thanks in advance,

----------


## KillianD

@jumperu ty for helping me on the mail problem....UI messed it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Sherlocked

> Hi, I am having a big time problem with LazyBot: I recently changed PC, reinstalled everything from scratch and everything is working fine. I am running Windows 7 Pro 64 bit, and I cannot start LazyBot (I have .NET Framework 4.5 installed). Wow is set to start in 32 bit, but that's not the problem, because LazyBot loads the splash screen (the one with the Pandaren) and then...NOTHING happens :/
> If you need more info just ask, please I need help to figure out why it stops, because I don't get any error or whatsoever...
> 
> Thanks in advance,



Start LB as administrator.

----------


## Evilwookie

Is there a good way to utilize Raf and lazybot

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, I am having a big time problem with LazyBot: I recently changed PC, reinstalled everything from scratch and everything is working fine. I am running Windows 7 Pro 64 bit, and I cannot start LazyBot (I have .NET Framework 4.5 installed). Wow is set to start in 32 bit, but that's not the problem, because LazyBot loads the splash screen (the one with the Pandaren) and then...NOTHING happens :/
> If you need more info just ask, please I need help to figure out why it stops, because I don't get any error or whatsoever...
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Either reinstall lb from the setup (not copy/paste), or in the current lb folder there is a file named "productkey" rename it to "createkey"




> @jumperu ty for helping me on the mail problem....UI messed it up.


Your welcome.




> Is there a good way to utilize Raf and lazybot



You can use the follow function in wow, but you have to disable logout on follow...wich is bad cause if some1 else comes in the area it won't warn you and they can see the bootish moves.You can use lb on both raf accounts, but you still have to disable logout on follow, though this option would be better cause with both chars killing you will lvl-up faster.Or, if you have a 3rd acc with a high lvl, you can park them somewhere near and grind with the high lvl, you can use spots with fast respawns like the ones in icecrown, deepholm, uldum and even mop at the last profile i shared i mentioned there is a tree where you can park chars to be leveld up  :Smile: 

good luck

----------


## RaekwonTheChef

> Start LB as administrator.


Always done that, thanks anyway.




> Either reinstall lb from the setup (not copy/paste), or in the current lb folder there is a file named "productkey" rename it to "createkey"
> 
> good luck


I tried to install the bot from scratch but I got the same results :O
anyway the "rename thing" worked perfectly: BIG BIG THANKS JUMPERU!!!
Didn't know what to do without my hard-working buddy :P

----------


## wowdude12345

When im runnning a flying profile, for farming herbs,It will say descending then It keeps saying could not get to the node, and in game it will say your mounted.

----------


## jumperu

> When im runnning a flying profile, for farming herbs,It will say descending then It keeps saying could not get to the node, and in game it will say your mounted.


engine settings....mess with "z modifier" value..that's the height to wich the bot approaches the node...

i usually set it to 3, but 8 works also...

see what works for you

@all

Happy New Year!!

----------


## wowdude12345

Now it keeps saying you are mounted when its hovering above the node. Sorry about this, I fixed it, I had to reset my keybinds and fix them correctly, sorry about that. And happy new years.

----------


## jumperu

> Now it keeps saying you are mounted when its hovering above the node.



well, did you tick auto-dismount in wow?....esc-interface-controls-auto dismount in flight

----------


## tombmaster

Hello, could you give us a link on Lazybot for 4.0.6 servers? I was searching google for about 5 hours and i rly cant find the link.

Thank you very much!

----------


## Imperyus

Can i ask you to make some guide for enginner and plugins? i don't find any and i really don't know how to set fishing and mailing, thx for help and if it already exist sorry xD

----------


## jumperu

> Can i ask you to make some guide for enginner and plugins? i don't find any and i really don't know how to set fishing and mailing, thx for help and if it already exist sorry xD


There are no guides for plugins as they are relatively simple to use. Idk what guide for engineer you are refering to, but as i said in the first post i don't think that plugin works as it is very old. 
The rombot tundra mammoth plugin works for sure, and that is easy to configure, just set the bar/key you got that mount on.

As for mailing, that only works with fly gathering...not with fishing/grinding...so don't bother looking for anything like that..

If you have more q post again..

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, could you give us a link on Lazybot for 4.0.6 servers? I was searching google for about 5 hours and i rly cant find the link.
> 
> Thank you very much!



I compiled this with the offsets provided by Wrongusername in this POST so all credits go to him, i just compiled the program.
As he said, this should work on all emulators with wow 4.0.6 including the popular molten wow.
I did not test it, i am playing on retail, so report if you can

Link: lazybot 4.0.6.7z

----------


## Imperyus

Thx u for the quick reply man, i have only to ask: i just have to make a folder named engines and put the file there right?
for mail, can you suggest me a macro to send multiple item? (i use one that works only for one item)

----------


## jumperu

> Thx u for the quick reply man, i have only to ask: i just have to make a folder named engines and put the file there right?
> for mail, can you suggest me a macro to send multiple item? (i use one that works only for one item)



well. the only engine that is not inside the bot is fishing, and yes, you put the dll in the Engines folder, if you don't have 1, make it
as for the other plugins, those go into the Plugins folder, and after that you find them under General settings-plugins

for the mail, you mean a macro so the bot can press?...i don't think that works anymore, but you can use the search, r0mbot posted it some pages back
if you mean for yourself, so you can easily mail multiple items (same kind)...i suggest Postal....if you Ctrl+left click an ore for example, it will attach 12 stacks to the mail in 1 click...
ps: if you use postal with the bot, make sure you untick the autocomplete name option in postal, or the bot will screw up and when it will try to mail ...it will fail to delete the name and will try to mail to: NameNameName...and so on  :Smile: ...

happy botting

----------


## LotharX

Is there a way to get this to level my char from lvl 70-85

----------


## LotharX

And also , what is mouse hook ? :/

----------


## jumperu

> And also , what is mouse hook ? :/


Do not use mouse hook. Read the first post, to find out what memory writing is and how to use the bot, there is a manual, a video and alot of info. Just Read!!!

----------


## Imperyus

> well. the only engine that is not inside the bot is fishing, and yes, you put the dll in the Engines folder, if you don't have 1, make it
> as for the other plugins, those go into the Plugins folder, and after that you find them under General settings-plugins
> 
> for the mail, you mean a macro so the bot can press?...i don't think that works anymore, but you can use the search, r0mbot posted it some pages back
> if you mean for yourself, so you can easily mail multiple items (same kind)...i suggest Postal....if you Ctrl+left click an ore for example, it will attach 12 stacks to the mail in 1 click...
> ps: if you use postal with the bot, make sure you untick the autocomplete name option in postal, or the bot will screw up and when it will try to mail ...it will fail to delete the name and will try to mail to: NameNameName...and so on ...
> 
> happy botting


Nothing more to say, just +1 rep for me thx again =)

----------


## markoj85

Does it support 4.0.6a? If id doesnt is there a version for 4.0.6a?

----------


## jumperu

> Does it support 4.0.6a? If id doesnt is there a version for 4.0.6a?






> I compiled this with the offsets provided by Wrongusername in this POST so all credits go to him, i just compiled the program.
> As he said, this should work on all emulators with wow 4.0.6 including the popular molten wow.
> I did not test it, i am playing on retail, so report if you can
> 
> Link: lazybot 4.0.6.7z


i posted this just a page before...use the search next time

----------


## mosberg

Are there any treads on how to to setup the bot to run 2 toons at once? Did a search and cannot find anything.

----------


## jumperu

> Are there any treads on how to to setup the bot to run 2 toons at once? Did a search and cannot find anything.




you simply install lazybot twice, open it twice, attach 1 to each toon, and gogogo...

what more of a guide do you need, i thought it was common sense  :Smile: ..it's not rocket science..:P

----------


## mosberg

> you simply install lazybot twice, open it twice, attach 1 to each toon, and gogogo...
> 
> what more of a guide do you need, i thought it was common sense ..it's not rocket science..:P


Once again....love the fast replies. Going to give it a go. I thought maybe it was a setting in the bot somewhere to do it.

----------


## Evilwookie

When my char is grinding sometimes it unknowingly picks up a mob while finding mobs and then starts to fight like 3 mobs at the same time. Is there a way to prevent this?

----------


## jumperu

> When my char is grinding sometimes it unknowingly picks up a mob while finding mobs and then starts to fight like 3 mobs at the same time. Is there a way to prevent this?



well you said he fights with 1, then another mob attacks the char..that is 2 mobs...where does the 3rd one come from?....you cannot prevent mobs attacking the bot while the bot is in combat cause he does not move

----------


## Evilwookie

for instance im using ur mire profile, and it'll pick up 1-2 mobs on the search for a mob using tab.

----------


## jumperu

> for instance im using ur mire profile, and it'll pick up 1-2 mobs on the search for a mob using tab.


bot will only pull 1 mob...

be more concise, explain more, i cannot read your thought, idk what you wanna know eventually

----------


## Evilwookie

My char will run through a mob grab agro and not attack it

----------


## jumperu

> My char will run through a mob grab agro and not attack it


idk what to tell you, restart lb, it should work good, there is no setting you can make, the bot finishes killing the 1st mob and it should switch to the next if it is attacked. maybe you have a ranged class and there is no spell in behavior for close-combat?...can't think of other causes..

also try to tick in engine settings the new thing..."protractive battle mode" it's for long combats, maybe it will fix it

----------


## athosu

the program does not work

----------


## jumperu

> the program does not work


what do you mean "does not work"? maybe you could give some more info...it works for everyone else..
did you install with the setuplb.exe?..did you start wow in 32 bit?...

we can't help you if u simply state "it does not work"....give more info..

----------


## mosberg

> the program does not work


I lol'd so hard when i saw this.

----------


## Mislaw

Hello all, I tryed all but I cant make it work.
I wanted to make Aeonaxx flying profile but every time I want to start it it says could not load the behavior please select a different one. Any help would be good.

P.S. I tried to load Arms Warr behaviour but cant load it.

----------


## zmckinnon7

Hey guys I am useing the Arms Warrior MOP behaviour and can only get it to charge and heroic throw but when its in combat it doesnt cast any attacks but the odd colossal smash 

any ideas?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello all, I tryed all but I cant make it work.
> I wanted to make Aeonaxx flying profile but every time I want to start it it says could not load the behavior please select a different one. Any help would be good.
> 
> P.S. I tried to load Arms Warr behaviour but cant load it.


ok, how do you load the behavior?

and, did you read manual/first post here?




> Hey guys I am useing the Arms Warrior MOP behaviour and can only get it to charge and heroic throw but when its in combat it doesnt cast any attacks but the odd colossal smash 
> 
> any ideas?


what behavior do you use?

tick log debug and see what spell is trying to cast after charge/heroic throw....behaviors (combat settings-combat tab) are high customizable so you can change things there, like arranging spells in the order you want the to be cast by drag and drop...etc..

----------


## zmckinnon7

Thank you!
Okay so i got it to work now but it just spams Colossal smash how do i go about makeing it so it rotates?

----------


## jumperu

> Thank you!
> Okay so i got it to work now but it just spams Colossal smash how do i go about makeing it so it rotates?


well, the bot casts the spells by comparing them with the behavior rules..
combat settings - combat tab...you open each spell and see what's wrong and modify it accordingly
for example, i think i set some wrong rules for Bloodthirst...leave only ticker 4500ms, remove the other 2 rules..
also there is a post for each behavior next to it's link in the op, follow it, when i made the behavior i explained what talents/glyphs to use, those matter too, some spells won't cast without a glyph/talent..
also some spells need to be manually set like ...Victory rush/Impending victory must be put on bar 1 key 8

the trick is to tick log debug, and see what the bot is trying to cast, if he is repeatedly trying to cast a spell, then you open the combat settings, double click on that spell and modify it's rules, it's really not that hard..

----------


## Mislaw

Hi, I made the profile for flying. But when I try to start it I get this:
Reset bar to first
Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting.

I dont know how to select another behavior and I did read the PDF manual.

Anyone can please help.

Thanks

EDIT: No problem I found a solution  :Smile:

----------


## athosu

sorry the program is working. the profile used what was wrong.
error message: engine returned false on load
I downloaded the right profile and functioned normally

----------


## gauderio

can someone send me the full version of lazybot, or later, so the site has updated, but without the bot does not have complete updating, thank you .... if someone could help me, my email [email protected]

----------


## jumperu

> can someone send me the full version of lazybot, or later, so the site has updated, but without the bot does not have complete updating, thank you .... if someone could help me, my email [email protected]


what?...you get the last version of the bot from the first post..

----------


## wowdude12345

> Ok, this is a rough release, it needs testing. The destruction spec proved to be very hard as the bot didn't have the necessary conditions for it, so i went for demonology.
> 
> Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> Seems that it does not detect the Healthstone (bar 2 key 3) , Dark Soul: Instability (bar 2 key 4), Immolate (Bar 2 key 5) so you have to set them.
> Needs testing, so i aspect some feedback...
> 
> LINK to profile: Demonology Warlock MOP - by jumperu.xml


There is no chaos bolt in Demonology, along with many other spells in this behavior, its as if you mixed demo with destruction

----------


## pepeperez303

Hello guys, I'm running rombot's fishing engine, it works fine at casting and finding the bait but when the fish bite it doesnt do anything. 15 days ago I had the bot working fine (I dont remember if I was using rombot's engine or another one :3) but I had to reinstall it 4 days ago and now this is not working t.t.

Great work btw! Thanks all!

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Hello guys, I'm running rombot's fishing engine, it works fine at casting and finding the bait but when the fish bite it doesnt do anything. 15 days ago I had the bot working fine (I dont remember if I was using rombot's engine or another one :3) but I had to reinstall it 4 days ago and now this is not working t.t.
> 
> Great work btw! Thanks all!


If I had to guess I would suspect your Interact with Mouse over binding is not correct so the bot is unable to loot.

----------


## jay1chan7

Jumperu How Can i add mailbox on gathering bot ?

----------


## jumperu

> There is no chaos bolt in Demonology, along with many other spells in this behavior, its as if you mixed demo with destruction


I'll take a look at it again..




> Jumperu How Can i add mailbox on gathering bot ?


If it's not in the video @first post, then you have to record a path to town, i think i explained in some previous posts how to do it, if you cannot figure out or cannot find it with search, send me a pm again and i'll reply..

----------


## gav

is there any way to make a ress path for a flying profile?!

----------


## jumperu

> is there any way to make a ress path for a flying profile?!



for the new zone (mop) you can't use the ress function because you cannot fly when dead...


for the rest of the zone, just tick in engines settings...find corpse on death

----------


## rock909

I got a few profiles but they seem to be /Glider ones, the Waypoints dont make any sense, do I need to convert this to a Lazybot profile?

----------


## gav

> for the new zone (mop) you can't use the ress function because you cannot fly when dead...
> 
> 
> for the rest of the zone, just tick in engines settings...find corpse on death


yes i tick find corps on death but in this case may my corps stuck with anything then i wanna make a path to find the corps but i dont know how

----------


## jumperu

> I got a few profiles but they seem to be /Glider ones, the Waypoints dont make any sense, do I need to convert this to a Lazybot profile?


you can't convert them, just take those that are linked in the first post...at the top you got some mop ones, at the bottom, some profiles for the old zone
in the middle of the post there is a written tutorial on how to make your own, it's easy...




> yes i tick find corps on death but in this case may my corps stuck with anything then i wanna make a path to find the corps but i dont know how


maybe i was not clear enough, YOU CANNOT MAKE A GWP FOR FLY PROFILES

if you bot in mop zone, bot will always [email protected]
if you bot in other zones, bot will try to find the corpse, if it can't find it it will stop

----------


## FloWoW

Hi,
Fishing dont work anymore?

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> Fishing dont work anymore?


get the engine linked in the first post and put it in Engines folder, in main lb folder, make it if necesarry

----------


## FloWoW

Ho yeah, just forgot to create an Engines folder, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Miracles

I was testing out some of the plugins trying to figure out how to get them to work, and suddenly my LB force closed, giving me this message. It isn't letting LB start back up either. Any help?

Message: The remote server returned an error: (503) Bad sequence of commands.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SyncRequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.RequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.CommandStream.InvokeRequestCallback(Object obj)
at System.Net.CommandStream.Abort(Exception e)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.FinishRequestStage(RequestStage stage)
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoadForm..ctor()
at LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoad.PluginLoad()
at LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.PluginLoad(String assemblyName)
at LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.StartSavedPlugins()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.MainLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SyncRequestCallback(System.Object)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Nagashi

Skyshard need to be clicked so bot cant pick it up or is there an option to enable that?

----------


## romb0t

@Miracles
I would go in the "Settings" folder and edit the file called: lazy_plugins.ini

Then I will change it so it looks like:


```
[Plugins]
Converter=False
Lazy Data=False
```




> I was testing out some of the plugins trying to figure out how to get them to work, and suddenly my LB force closed, giving me this message. It isn't letting LB start back up either. Any help?
> 
> Message: The remote server returned an error: (503) Bad sequence of commands.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.SyncRequestCallback(Object obj)
> at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.RequestCallback(Object obj)
> at System.Net.CommandStream.InvokeRequestCallback(Object obj)
> at System.Net.CommandStream.Abort(Exception e)
> ...

----------


## romb0t

@Nagashi
You can still place your Skyshard item in your bar and then add in your behavior a rule to have the corresponding Bar/Key to be pressed after a certain amount of time.

----------


## pepeperez303

Hello! Guys I need a profile for my Sea Pony, I tried to make it myself but I dunno because you cant fly in that place so Flying Engine doesnt work.

Thanks all!

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Skyshard need to be clicked so bot cant pick it up or is there an option to enable that?


Use this addon :

ArkAutoLootBoP - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## Nagashi

Thanks  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## pepeperez303

LF Sea Pony/Darkmoon Island fishing profile, thanks in advance!

----------


## nikosraptopoulos

Hello guys,i know thats not the proper discussion but can u tell me where can i go to find a gold market? im interested in selling not buying.

----------


## yanktastic

Good afternoon all,

Anyone else having disconnect problems? Bot will operate for 5-10 minutes then disconnect, forcing me to relog in. Once I relog in I have to then log out of wow and then back in to get the bot to attach. Please see the attached logs, thanks in advance.

[2:31:08 PM] State changed: Mounting
[2:31:09 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[2:31:13 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[2:31:14 PM] State changed: Navigating
[2:32:04 PM] State changed: Ress
[2:32:04 PM] Going to ress
[2:32:05 PM] Bot stopped
[2:32:05 PM] Not ingame

[2:59:59 PM] State changed: Mounting
[3:00:00 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[3:00:04 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[3:00:13 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
[3:00:16 PM] State changed: Ress
[3:00:16 PM] Going to ress
[3:00:16 PM] Bot stopped
[3:00:16 PM] Not ingame

----------


## jumperu

> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Anyone else having disconnect problems? Bot will operate for 5-10 minutes then disconnect, forcing me to relog in. Once I relog in I have to then log out of wow and then back in to get the bot to attach. Please see the attached logs, thanks in advance.


You must be having connection problems, how is your ingame ping? Does it dc you when u play "by hand?
Try in general settings of the bot to increase the latency, so the bot will cast spells slower, maybe that is what's dc you...

----------


## yanktastic

No, no latency issues at all when lb isnt on. When i turn the bot on it will either DC as shown above, or the latency will jump to red. Digging through pages 112ish? I saw other people having random dc problems as well, but an update apparently fixed it. I re-dl'd the program 2 days ago with no change.

----------


## wowdude12345

How do you use the fishing engine? Or how do you insert it into the program and get it started? HELP!

----------


## Illist

> Sharing a Townlong Steppes Mining profile, i made it after this POST (How to farm endless stacks of Ghost Iron/Trillium) , i'm currently getting 140-170 harvests/hour with *Max Units at node: 0* (i strongly suggest this, i have a dk tank and still mobs there are killing me)
> 
> Longying Outpost +vendor+mail v2.xml


I feel this descends to long and it gives up on the node? Are you guys having the same issue?

----------


## Romulis2000

Im looking for herbing / mining profiles from 1 - 600 alliance. Need to start my herb and mining toon over anyone have some links to 1-600 profiles ?

----------


## jumperu

> No, no latency issues at all when lb isnt on. When i turn the bot on it will either DC as shown above, or the latency will jump to red. Digging through pages 112ish? I saw other people having random dc problems as well, but an update apparently fixed it. I re-dl'd the program 2 days ago with no change.


idk what could be wrong m8, sry




> How do you use the fishing engine? Or how do you insert it into the program and get it started? HELP!


put the .dll file of the fishing engine in the Engines folder, in main lb folder, if you don't have an engines folder, make it




> I feel this descends to long and it gives up on the node? Are you guys having the same issue?


try to change the z modifier value..




> Im looking for herbing / mining profiles from 1 - 600 alliance. Need to start my herb and mining toon over anyone have some links to 1-600 profiles ?


There you go: fly.7z

----------


## Romulis2000

Thank you good sir, some of these files are named oddly so gonna be hard figuring out where they go or what zone it is lol.




> idk what could be wrong m8, sry
> 
> 
> 
> put the .dll file of the fishing engine in the Engines folder, in main lb folder, if you don't have an engines folder, make it
> 
> 
> 
> try to change the z modifier value..
> ...

----------


## Zizzzzy

> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Anyone else having disconnect problems? Bot will operate for 5-10 minutes then disconnect, forcing me to relog in. Once I relog in I have to then log out of wow and then back in to get the bot to attach. Please see the attached logs, thanks in advance.
> 
> [2:31:08 PM] State changed: Mounting
> [2:31:09 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
> [2:31:13 PM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 4 Key: 0
> [2:31:14 PM] State changed: Navigating
> [2:32:04 PM] State changed: Ress
> ...


What specifically do you have your bot doing at this point? It looks like its likely a flying engine because of the attempts to Flying Mount, however the log does not show what your bot was trying to do before having issues, aside from dieing. Are you only seeing this type of disconnect after your toon dies? It may be a sequence of keys sent in an attempt to find your body that's causing the DC. there are issues with 'Find body on death' when in MoP as you are unable to fly in ghost form. Perhaps the bot is spamming space in attempt to fly which is causing the DC? Like Jumperu mentioned earlier, if your Global is set really low in settings the bot may be causing the DC by sending too many keystrokes to the client. Try to tune that setting, perhaps adjust the Max unit at node so your bot does not die as frequently, and test without the rez setting if your in mop.

----------


## gav

ok again the problem with grinding engine and the bot goes to some where a while after starting the bot! i tick debug mode at general setting and this is it: 
01:31:10 ب.ظ] Got into combat with: Wooly Rhino Calf
[01:31:10 ب.ظ] [Unit]TargetingH: Wooly Rhino Calf
[01:31:14 ب.ظ] Combat done, result : Success
[01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
[01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = Skining
[01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
[01:31:18 ب.ظ] Looting: Wooly Rhino Calf
[01:31:21 ب.ظ] Exit to [MoveToLoc]
[01:31:25 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
[01:31:25 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = Skining
[01:31:25 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
[01:31:25 ب.ظ] Started combat engine
[01:31:26 ب.ظ] Pulling: Wooly Rhino Calf 17379500432161733876
[01:31:26 ب.ظ] [Unit]TargetingH: Wooly Rhino Calf
[01:31:30 ب.ظ] Pull result: Success
[01:31:33 ب.ظ] Bot stopped
.....
the bot going to some where right when it write : Exit to [MoveToLoc]!!! any idea?

my net frame work is 4.5
i never ever minimize the bot or wow
my char is DK and i have use blood DK behavior made by Jamperu
my latency is about 200 and i set it at bot to 300

----------


## akadead

bot don't work with my windows 8

----------


## loves2spooge

Does the LB log show when you level up? 

Also, I am having trouble getting my ret pali to cast Templar's Verdict. Here is the behavior: Attachment 12345
It was made by Jumperu and I simply modified it a bit. 
All I could think of is the fact that it has an apostrophe in there, I realize LB does not recognize holy power, which is too bad, but life will go on and not the main issue. He casts everything else and the bot recognizes the spell in the bars when I log debug.

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> ok again the problem with grinding engine and the bot goes to some where a while after starting the bot! i tick debug mode at general setting and this is it: 
> 01:31:10 ب.ظ] Got into combat with: Wooly Rhino Calf
> [01:31:10 ب.ظ] [Unit]TargetingH: Wooly Rhino Calf
> [01:31:14 ب.ظ] Combat done, result : Success
> [01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
> [01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = Skining
> [01:31:18 ب.ظ] GetSkinnableType = None
> [01:31:18 ب.ظ] Looting: Wooly Rhino Calf
> [01:31:21 ب.ظ] Exit to [MoveToLoc]
> ...


This sounds like a bug I've seen a few times. On occasion (and luckily when I am there to see it) my grind bot will just take off running in a random direction when it is supposed to be looting. I am unsure what causes it,however stopping the bot and starting it again your toon will run back to the corpse loot and carry on its way. The behavior seems more indicating to a bug initiated attempting to loot than an issue with a profile or combat engine, though i am not sure. If this is what is happening, only thing I could think to try would be to disable looting, which in many cases is not desirable.

----------


## loves2spooge

@ Zizzzzy

I have seen this. Multiple times, though only on a FEW profiles lately. It is not on EVERY profile. I have one that works and NEVER does this. I have noticed it mostly happening when I the bot gets stuck, I will let it sit there stuck for a bit, usually if it dies, it gets stuck then moments later I get "Exit to [MoveToLoc]"

Dunno though.  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> bot don't work with my windows 8


Does it give you and error or something?




> This sounds like a bug I've seen a few times. On occasion (and luckily when I am there to see it) my grind bot will just take off running in a random direction when it is supposed to be looting. I am unsure what causes it,however stopping the bot and starting it again your toon will run back to the corpse loot and carry on its way. The behavior seems more indicating to a bug initiated attempting to loot than an issue with a profile or combat engine, though i am not sure. If this is what is happening, only thing I could think to try would be to disable looting, which in many cases is not desirable.


Yes this is a strange bug of the bot. It happened to me 2, lots of times, i said before, i think it's from another programs interfeering with the bot, usually it goes crazy when i open up team-viewer, but also when i minimize/enter an instance/raid with the main acc on the same comp..plus lots of other causes, could be because .net framework is used by multiple windows programs...but..i can't tell for sure, what i know is, as loves2spooge said above, it does not happen for every profile, and, if left alone, LB can run for 4-5 days until needing some attention..

----------


## jumperu

@all


Sharing MOP RARE'S map i just made ...1300+waypoints (more info about rares: Rare Elites of Pandaria - Glorious! + 5.1 / 5.2 - Guides - Wowhead.)

LINK: MOP RARES.xml

PHOTO: https://i.imgur.com/AQlB4.jpg

*CREDITS for the zone photo: WoW Rare Spawns: Map of Rare Pandarian Champions by Type
i just draw over the aproximate path i made

HOW TO use this:
1. select fly engine in lazybot
2. untick mine/herb in engine settings
3. get/enable NPC SCAN addon
4. unmute for alert sound: in wow...esc-interface-addons-npc scan-tick unmute ( http://tlpdresource.com/npcscan.1.jpg )

5. You can start without worring about a combat profile...the bot WILL NOT GO DOWN AND KILL THE RARE FOR YOU.....when you hear the npc's scan sound, you press stop on the bot ...go down and kill the rare...this map just saves you the time lost between mobs

* after you have done a complete circle let's say, and you have found 4-5 dead elites (yes you will get false warnings about dead rare's too)...and killed a couple of them too....you will have to clear the cache or the next time you log it won't find those already found/killed mobs mobs
NPCScan : Miscellaneous : World of Warcraft AddOns
Clearing Cache on NpcScan - WoW Help - Wowhead Forums
NPC Scan and having to delete Cache...

----------


## loves2spooge

Wow what a blast! Will give feedback on how well it works soon. 

Great idea. Thanks!

----------


## romb0t

@All
[Flying profile]
I have tried to make a flying path to go through all the needed items for the Lorewalkers reputation.
It begins at the ally fly master in Shrine of Seven Stars. Note that you will have to stay at the computer as you will need to stop the bot, move sometime and click yourself on the item to read/use it so that it is validated.
Reputation_Lorewalkers.zip
PS: yes I know that it is not as perfect as Jumperu's profiles...

[RageHunter - For the new engine "Farming"]
Here is the french file that you need if you use the ragehunter version with the new engine called "Farming". You will have to place this file in the Collect folder.
Harvest_fr.xml

----------


## loves2spooge

Still pretty great. Thanks for this romb0t

----------


## sc00p1

How do you make it so you are able to fish? I DLed the .dll file but I was unable to make it start fishing

----------


## jumperu

> How do you make it so you are able to fish? I DLed the .dll file but I was unable to make it start fishing


put it in the engines folder (make one if u dont have), then select in the bot from the drop down...fishing engine
set your lure and press start..

----------


## Aislis

New botter here, I have a question. I started a druid and am using Jumperu's balance druid profile as a low level toon only has spells. One thing I absolutely cannot figure out, is the bot runs to the correct area, targets mobs and attacks them appropriately, but after casting moonfire it will not begin attacking again until the moonfire debuff has expired. Any suggestions?

----------


## jumperu

> New botter, here, I have a question. I started a druid and am using Jumperu's balance druid profile as a low level toon only has spells. One thing I absolutely cannot figure out, is the bot runs to the correct area, targets mobs and attacks them appropriately, but after casting moonfire it will not begin attacking again until the moonfire debuff has expired. Any suggestions?


move wrath spell above moonfire....drag and drop

if that doesn't work...open wrath spell and remove the condition to check for eclipse buff ( http://www.wowhead.com/spell=94338 ) , leave only the ticker..
i made it for high lvl chars, so the spells are balanced..

----------


## Aislis

Thanks a ton! Got it working. I appreciate the fast response. I'm sure down the road I'll have more questions. Can I PM you or should I just post here?

----------


## ReapersDeath

hey question, has anyone figured out a way to use PQR rotation bot profiles and what not with lazy bot? i havnt used this since mid cata. Not sure how updated it is

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks a ton! Got it working. I appreciate the fast response. I'm sure down the road I'll have more questions. Can I PM you or should I just post here?


wichever suits you best is ok




> hey question, has anyone figured out a way to use PQR rotation bot profiles and what not with lazy bot? i havnt used this since mid cata. Not sure how updated it is


it's up to date with the latest path and yes, it works with pqr, i don't use myself but i saw other's say it's working ok. Idk how pqr is "started", i'm guessing when pqr detect your char beeing attacked, it will fire the combat sequence...so try to create a new blank behavior in lazybot, and pqr will take over when you are attacked..

----------


## ReapersDeath

ty. one more question, is there a thread of created fly profiles? cant seem to find it

----------


## ReapersDeath

Nevermind was right in my face. but idk how to make behaviors.. i usually use premade one but the only fury war one there is, is a deleted file

Edit

so i figured everything out for the most part, except, the bod is passing over all underwater nodes.. A LOT of them.. anyone know whats going on

----------


## shahharsh2010

/bot Down ?

It says can not connect to update server and I press okay 
When i try to attach it also crash saying bot encounter problem .....

So i downloaded new exe [ new bot from website and it says same thing can not connect to update server]

----------


## shahharsh2010

Bot down for now ?


When i try to run bot it says can not connect to update server and when i attach to wow it crash 


downloaded new exe it says same thing can not connect to server

----------


## jumperu

> Nevermind was right in my face. but idk how to make behaviors.. i usually use premade one but the only fury war one there is, is a deleted file
> 
> Edit
> 
> so i figured everything out for the most part, except, the bod is passing over all underwater nodes.. A LOT of them.. anyone know whats going on


the warr behavior is ok, link is working fine..
*Fury Warrior MOP More details in this POST (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) (updated, details in this POST)

if the bot passes some nodes, it means that he blacklisted them previously, because he got stuck when trying to get to them...so disable engine settings - auto blacklist node

to remove the blacklisted nodes, open the profile in notepad, and delete the lines marked <badnote>






Bot down for now ?
When i try to run bot it says can not connect to update server and when i attach to wow it crash 
downloaded new exe it says same thing can not connect to server


it works just fine, after it gives the error with the "unavailable update server", the bot opens normally..*

----------


## varaghar

I want to do some herb gathering and when I select farming engine the Profile Settings comes up blank. 
Please help

----------


## romb0t

> I want to do some herb gathering and when I select farming engine the Profile Settings comes up blank. 
> Please help


The new farming engine from RageHunter is not intended to farm herb/mine but to do the activities of the garden at Sunsong Ranch.

In order to farm Herb/mine, you have to choose Flying engine.

----------


## wolfire18

lately i have the chance to take the laptop to my office so i can keep an eye on it while botting. the problem is, that my laptop has windows xp and as u know net 4.5 is not supported on xp. so is there any workaround to get this bot working? i've been using it and i still use it on my desktop pc, and i love it

----------


## pusycat29

Hello,
nikostraptopoulos, I would like to offer you a job If your interested in gold selling?
pst me. private chat

----------


## jumperu

> lately i have the chance to take the laptop to my office so i can keep an eye on it while botting. the problem is, that my laptop has windows xp and as u know net 4.5 is not supported on xp. so is there any workaround to get this bot working? i've been using it and i still use it on my desktop pc, and i love it


well, lazybot has been build to work with minimum 2.0 .net framework...so install the latest version that works on xp and see how it goes..

----------


## varaghar

Hi again.
Thank you for your response the other day jumperu. It fixed my problem. I just wanted to say that when I went to howling fjord the bot started to behave oddly . It mounts and walks around while spamming descent. It only starts flying when it spots a node.

----------


## wolfire18

> well, lazybot has been build to work with minimum 2.0 .net framework...so install the latest version that works on xp and see how it goes..


Seems like is working pretty well, it gets stuck pretty much but i guess is because of the profile i'm using, anyway, thanks for the reply  :Smile:

----------


## shahharsh2010

Sorry for double post early 
I have Q how to farm Onyx Egg
I can make profile to farm egg but how to make Bot Loot Egg or track and loot egg For tracking maybe quick track works as quick open and treasure.

Also how bog profile can be? 
lke size wise and WP wise 
I remember pirox being 150K or something. 
I am trying to make profile for farming that runs around All over MoP zone before i do that i want to know so i don't fly around lot.

----------


## jumperu

> Sorry for double post early 
> I have Q how to farm Onyx Egg
> I can make profile to farm egg but how to make Bot Loot Egg or track and loot egg For tracking maybe quick track works as quick open and treasure.
> 
> Also how bog profile can be? 
> lke size wise and WP wise 
> I remember pirox being 150K or something. 
> I am trying to make profile for farming that runs around All over MoP zone before i do that i want to know so i don't fly around lot.


you can go to engine settings-collect tab..and add there at both mining list and herbs list...the eggs....you must add the exact name as ingame...for example for ghost iron...it is Ghost Iron Deposit ...so add the name of the item to be collected..

i just made a large profile for hunting rares..that covers all mop zones, it has 1300 waypoints...file size it's 60k....but i'm sure you can make the file as large as you want...lb will work ok

----------


## wolfeater2010

Is there something wrong with the profile button on lazybot?

When I click theres nothing for me to enter like there used to be?

----------


## shahharsh2010

> you can go to engine settings-collect tab..and add there at both mining list and herbs list...the eggs....you must add the exact name as ingame...for example for ghost iron...it is Ghost Iron Deposit ...so add the name of the item to be collected..
> 
> i just made a large profile for hunting rares..that covers all mop zones, it has 1300 waypoints...file size it's 60k....but i'm sure you can make the file as large as you want...lb will work ok


I don't think that egg is traceable like herb and mine. It counts as quick open / Treasure. dose LB will track it self ? or Quick Track will do job? 
[my traceable I meant mini map yellow dot ] 

Thanks for fast replay!

----------


## jumperu

> I don't think that egg is traceable like herb and mine. It counts as quick open / Treasure. dose LB will track it self ? or Quick Track will do job? 
> [my traceable I meant mini map yellow dot ] 
> 
> Thanks for fast replay!


it will work, just try it, other ppl are using it so it must be traceable ..or so they said..





> Is there something wrong with the profile button on lazybot?
> 
> When I click theres nothing for me to enter like there used to be?


screen-shot or it didn't happen :P

----------


## wolfeater2010

I just redownloaded it

And its still the same, when I click profile its blank

Was there an update? can you edit first post with new updates as it still contains old non working versions

----------


## shahharsh2010

> I just redownloaded it
> 
> And its still the same, when I click profile its blank
> 
> Was there an update? can you edit first post with new updates as it still contains old non working versions


When you run bot it update it self. 
If not then open Bot folder and you will see something like update exe or something run that and when u do run click on left button [ ya its annoying not to see what is written on button till u click ] let bot update and try again.

----------


## jumperu

> I just redownloaded it
> 
> And its still the same, when I click profile its blank
> 
> Was there an update? can you edit first post with new updates as it still contains old non working versions


there was no update..
if when you open the profile settings (grinding) ...the window is white...then the bot did not correctly attach to your toon

make sure when u start the bot, in the window where you select your char, there is your toon name ...and it does not say "not ingame" or other thing..

ps: in the 1st post there is always the latest version

----------


## Haksch

Hello there! I seem to have a problem with Lazybot. I downloaded the program, installed it and also did follow the instructions when you first start it.
Now the problem I have is, that the bot itself doesn't start anymore afterwards. When I click finish at the end of the first start instructions, it seems that the bot just stops. When I try restarting it, nothing happens. I already tryed reinstalling the bot, but I encounter the same problem.

I am using Windows 7 and I have .Net 4.5 installed.

Help would be appreciated.

----------


## jumperu

> Hello there! I seem to have a problem with Lazybot. I downloaded the program, installed it and also did follow the instructions when you first start it.
> Now the problem I have is, that the bot itself doesn't start anymore afterwards. When I click finish at the end of the first start instructions, it seems that the bot just stops. When I try restarting it, nothing happens. I already tryed reinstalling the bot, but I encounter the same problem.
> 
> I am using Windows 7 and I have .Net 4.5 installed.
> 
> Help would be appreciated.


post a log...
before you press start...tick log debug...post here what the bot says

----------


## Haksch

Oh you might have missunderstood what my problem is. When you start the bot for the first time, you basically get shown some steps (like setting up keybindings, starting wow in 32bit mode etc.). I followed this steps, choose 'Grinding Engine' and for combat system I choose 'Behaviour Engine'. After that I press finish, but nothing happens. No main window of the bot is shown. If I try to start the bot again, nothing is happening.

I tried reinstalling the bot multiple times, but it somehow doesn't work.

----------


## jumperu

in the main lazybot folder, you have a file named productkey ...rename it to ... createkey

if that does not work...you need to reinstall the .net framework ...pref the latest version

----------


## Haksch

A thank you ver much, now it is working!  :Smile:

----------


## bmote95

My bot doesnt follow the GY path that I set for it? Whenever I die he releases and just makes a B line towards the corpse getting stuck along the way... I made them ground mount vertices and they do connect with the initial grinding path. Please help?

edit: Never mind I re-made the profile completely using all ground mount vertices and its working now. I think there is a bug with the normal vertices combined with GY & to town ones

edit 2: okay the first time it ressed it worked like a charm, it followed the GY waypoints perfectly and made it back. The next time the bot died it did what it was doing before and made a B line for the corpse and getting stuck again.... Oh and now the bot wont use the mount? It was yesterday but now for some reason it isnt. I have "use mount" checked and it is assigned to the proper key.

----------


## shahharsh2010

> My bot doesnt follow the GY path that I set for it? Whenever I die he releases and just makes a B line towards the corpse getting stuck along the way... I made them ground mount vertices and they do connect with the initial grinding path. Please help?
> 
> edit: Never mind I re-made the profile completely using all ground mount vertices and its working now. I think there is a bug with the normal vertices combined with GY & to town ones
> 
> edit 2: okay the first time it ressed it worked like a charm, it followed the GY waypoints perfectly and made it back. The next time the bot died it did what it was doing before and made a B line for the corpse and getting stuck again.... Oh and now the bot wont use the mount? It was yesterday but now for some reason it isnt. I have "use mount" checked and it is assigned to the proper key.


I had same issue 
What i did was I made profile just grinding on foot no mount. 
Than got my self killed and went to GY then started writing GY on foot as well and went to point were I had profile WP point and attach and all of my profile i made that way working fine so far. 
Make sure u have settings check find corpse on If its flying profile, or mount.

----------


## shahharsh2010

> My bot doesnt follow the GY path that I set for it? Whenever I die he releases and just makes a B line towards the corpse getting stuck along the way... I made them ground mount vertices and they do connect with the initial grinding path. Please help?
> 
> edit: Never mind I re-made the profile completely using all ground mount vertices and its working now. I think there is a bug with the normal vertices combined with GY & to town ones
> 
> edit 2: okay the first time it ressed it worked like a charm, it followed the GY waypoints perfectly and made it back. The next time the bot died it did what it was doing before and made a B line for the corpse and getting stuck again.... Oh and now the bot wont use the mount? It was yesterday but now for some reason it isnt. I have "use mount" checked and it is assigned to the proper key.


I had same issue 
What i did was I made profile just grinding on foot no mount. 
Than got my self killed and went to GY then started writing GY on foot as well and went to point were I had profile WP point and attach and all of my profile i made that way working fine so far. 
Make sure u have settings check find corpse on If its flying profile, or mount.

----------


## jumperu

> edit 2: okay the first time it ressed it worked like a charm, it followed the GY waypoints perfectly and made it back. The next time the bot died it did what it was doing before and made a B line for the corpse and getting stuck again.... Oh and now the bot wont use the mount? It was yesterday but now for some reason it isnt. I have "use mount" checked and it is assigned to the proper key.


It does not make a B line (whatever that is) .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...it just goes to the previous place it died...it's a bug..i'll report it to ragehunter maybe we will get a fix

----------


## bmote95

Mine has a different bug then because sometimes eventually it does manage to make it to the corpse, it just doesnt use the route that i made

----------


## shahharsh2010

Just Stupid Q I am making 2 zone flying profile can i put more then 1 vendor path ? like few zone each zone will have vendor path will that work ?

----------


## perceus

Hi,

Hope this is the right part to be posting in.

New time user, massive noob. Basically looking for something where I can get my balance druid (86 valley of the fourwinds) or elemental shaman in Jade forest to just kill and loot all mobs in an area. Is such a thing possible and if so how can I do this. I have tried multiple guides and this frankly confuses me.

Anyone who can help or may have some presets?

thanks

----------


## jumperu

> Just Stupid Q I am making 2 zone flying profile can i put more then 1 vendor path ? like few zone each zone will have vendor path will that work ?



you can add 100 to-town paths..




> Hi,
> 
> Hope this is the right part to be posting in.
> 
> New time user, massive noob. Basically looking for something where I can get my balance druid (86 valley of the fourwinds) or elemental shaman in Jade forest to just kill and loot all mobs in an area. Is such a thing possible and if so how can I do this. I have tried multiple guides and this frankly confuses me.
> 
> Anyone who can help or may have some presets?
> 
> thanks


there are no presets. read the manual...the whole first post...if you still don't get it..maybe you should not bot at all  :Smile:

----------


## Haksch

Hello. I am still somewhat of a noob when it comes to using the bot, so I had some problems handling the behaviours and profiles already present in the OP post.

After a little bit of looking around I decided to make my own profile and see if things work out. Here is the result. The profil will basically run around the whole Dustback Gorge area and kill Gorge Stalkers (the tigers) and Mushans. Skinning is pretty much a must have for this profile, since you will get tons of lether. 

Right now I am using a lvl 87 Beastmaster Hunter with a spirit beast as my pet. Since the worst case you can have here are two of the tigers or a group of a major and two younger mushans, there shouldn't be much trouble if you have some normal Pandaria gear, since the tigers can hit quiet hard. I advice you to try it out though. My hunter has an item level of 400 (I have done a few instances to boost it a little) and he didn't die or even get close to dying once.

I can get between 1.6 and 2 million xp/h with this profile.

Another thing for skinners. It has probably already been pointed out, but it is a good idea to make a macro for using the Plump intestines you will get while skinning to not fill up your inventory with them:

#showtooltip Plump Intestines
/use Plump Intestines

I simply added a condition to the 'pre-pull' part of my hunter's behaviour, telling him to open a plump intestines, using the macro. Things work quiet well. There is probably a better way to do this, but for me it is working.

Feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## Westby

I have a "problem" with Lazybot. So far it's working absolutely great, especially as a free bot. The only 2 problems I have which stop me from being able to run it over night is looting, and running away while someone is attacking me (NPC).

1. When my bot will kill 3+ (sometimes 2+) the program will try to loot it, but the command doesn't go through on WoW's end, so it'll just sit there.
2. When the initial pull is 1 creature, and another one joins about half way through, after the bot kills the first one it doesn't acknowledge the second mob and will just keep running and eventually die. It goes to spots, but doesn't pull anything, just keeps running to the profile spots.

----------


## jumperu

> I have a "problem" with Lazybot. So far it's working absolutely great, especially as a free bot. The only 2 problems I have which stop me from being able to run it over night is looting, and running away while someone is attacking me (NPC).
> 
> 1. When my bot will kill 3+ (sometimes 2+) the program will try to loot it, but the command doesn't go through on WoW's end, so it'll just sit there.
> 2. When the initial pull is 1 creature, and another one joins about half way through, after the bot kills the first one it doesn't acknowledge the second mob and will just keep running and eventually die. It goes to spots, but doesn't pull anything, just keeps running to the profile spots.


For 2, tick log debug and watch what the bot is trying to do after the fight with the 1st mob, it's possible that you are missing a spell from your bars or you have a key bound wrong.
For 1, my only guess is that it could be an addon that u have, disable all and watch how it is.
As a sideoption...try to increase the latency in general option...set it to 200-300..or as you see fit, maybe you have a bit of lag and the bot skips the loot part..
Also tick in engine settings, wait for loot..

----------


## Sallia

Hello, long time bot user and fan of Lazybot here. 

I quit during Cata and recently started to play again. Rather problematically, the bot seems to skip over at least half the nodes it flys by. This is a problem. A 18.1 nodes per hour kind of problem. 

It did not have this problem when I used it last. It has been updated to the version working for 5.1. What do you recommend I do?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, long time bot user and fan of Lazybot here. 
> 
> I quit during Cata and recently started to play again. Rather problematically, the bot seems to skip over at least half the nodes it flys by. This is a problem. A 18.1 nodes per hour kind of problem. 
> 
> It did not have this problem when I used it last. It has been updated to the version working for 5.1. What do you recommend I do?


in engine settings - collect tab..check if you have the new nodes names

if you have another language than english, i suggest you check in the lazybot/collect folder..and edit with notepad the appropriate file for your needs....make sure there are no spaces between the node names.. and the names are correctly spelled as ingame

also, but this is a long-shot, maybe you are using an old flying profile, the profile has the coords of the blacklisted nodes in it, so maybe the nodes are almost all blacklisted and that's why it doesn't gather them --- edit the profile with notepad removing the blacklisted nodes

----------


## Westby

> For 2, tick log debug and watch what the bot is trying to do after the fight with the 1st mob, it's possible that you are missing a spell from your bars or you have a key bound wrong.
> For 1, my only guess is that it could be an addon that u have, disable all and watch how it is.
> As a sideoption...try to increase the latency in general option...set it to 200-300..or as you see fit, maybe you have a bit of lag and the bot skips the loot part..
> Also tick in engine settings, wait for loot..



So far so good, but I came back to my bot to find him dead. I checked the log, and there's nothing that indicates WHY he's dead. Heck, I don't even see how it should be dead unless I got ganked.

[3:12:14 PM] Pull result: Success
[3:12:14 PM] SendKey: Flame Shock Bar: 5 Key: 0
[3:12:15 PM] SendKey: Unleash Elements Bar: 3 Key: 5
[3:12:17 PM] SendKey: Thunderstorm Bar: 1 Key: 7
[3:12:19 PM] SendKey: Lava Burst Bar: 1 Key: 2
[3:12:20 PM] SendKey: Lightning Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 5
[3:12:23 PM] SendKey: Capacitor Totem Bar: 5 Key: 3
[3:12:25 PM] SendKey: Lightning Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 5
[3:12:27 PM] SendKey: Lava Burst Bar: 1 Key: 2
[3:12:29 PM] SendKey: Lightning Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 5
[3:12:30 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[3:12:30 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[3:12:31 PM] State changed: Loot
[3:12:31 PM] Looting: Weeping Horror
[3:12:31 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: Z
[3:12:32 PM] Orastorell has been following me for 2 minutes !
[3:12:32 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## jumperu

> So far so good, but I came back to my bot to find him dead. I checked the log, and there's nothing that indicates WHY he's dead. Heck, I don't even see how it should be dead unless I got ganked.


Seems like you got ganked, but, 2 mins for the follow time is alot, if the mobs in the area are spread, anyone who watches you for 30 secs will see that your chars moves very bottish between the mobs, so consider lowering the follow/logout time to 1 min or 0 if you are @comp

----------


## freeloading

Hi,
First time noob botter here so I wanted to try the fishing engine. When I try to start it I get the following:

key: interacttarget potentially bound incorrectly, should be: z
Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting

What am I doing wrong here? Any help is much appreciated.

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> First time noob botter here so I wanted to try the fishing engine. When I try to start it I get the following:
> 
> key: interacttarget potentially bound incorrectly, should be: z
> Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
> CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Any help is much appreciated.


well, if you have not done the tutorial when the bot was started...open the bot and go to general settings - keys and bind a key for interact with target (pref default: Z)
go ingame, esc-key bindings- set the key for interact with target to Z

for the could not load the behavior error, it is explained in the first post:

*Q: What are Behaviors?*
A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior

Custom class was a sort of behavior, but is no longer used.

if you need more help don't hesitate to post again,
happy botting..:P

----------


## lawlessmage

Hey guys I need some help setting up lazybot to work on VM workstation. I tried everything I could and looked for information without anyone talking about my problem.

I installed VM workstation Installed wow. And ran setup of LB inside the VM. I tried using XP first but doesn't support dotnet 4.5 so went with a windows 7 x86 (Though my computer is windows 7 x64) I updated the virtual machine and have 4.5 dotnet installed and have wow running and was able to install lazybot. The problem is after the setup and the Panda MoP logo comes up nothing happens. No screen to attach my character. Every time I try to start lazybot in the virtual machine i just get the logo that pops up for a second then nothing. Is there something I am missing? I installed VMware tools too.

----------


## edavis

last couple of days, i went to load lazybot and it wont connect to the game, is it down? is there something i need to change in my settings?

----------


## edavis

it wont let me delete this post

----------


## tmazurek

Jumperu could you please reupload behaviors or mail me bm hunter and fer dru

thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> Hey guys I need some help setting up lazybot to work on VM workstation. I tried everything I could and looked for information without anyone talking about my problem.
> 
> I installed VM workstation Installed wow. And ran setup of LB inside the VM. I tried using XP first but doesn't support dotnet 4.5 so went with a windows 7 x86 (Though my computer is windows 7 x64) I updated the virtual machine and have 4.5 dotnet installed and have wow running and was able to install lazybot. The problem is after the setup and the Panda MoP logo comes up nothing happens. No screen to attach my character. Every time I try to start lazybot in the virtual machine i just get the logo that pops up for a second then nothing. Is there something I am missing? I installed VMware tools too.


As far as i know .net framework works on win xp, ver. 2.0....or 2.5 ..the bot should work on those too. Bot was build on v. 2.0 framework...so..  :Smile: 
If the mop logo shows then nothing, try going to the lazybot folder, and look for a file named productkey and rename it to createkey





> Jumperu could you please reupload behaviors or mail me bm hunter and fer dru
> 
> thanks in advance


They are all in the first post...are the links dead?
Anyways, you can check the new implementation in the last version of the bot..go to general settings-plugins-profile wizard, you should find there some behaviors to download

----------


## 800aiM

Hi,
I've been using this bot for so many time and I haven't had any problem but I can run the version for 5.1. I've been activates 32bit wow clinent and i've installed the .NET FRAMEWORK 4.5., but when finish the install I can active the bot. I'm starting to thing that the problem is that my client is Spanish.
Can you help me please?
Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> I've been using this bot for so many time and I haven't had any problem but I can run the version for 5.1. I've been activates 32bit wow clinent and i've installed the .NET FRAMEWORK 4.5., but when finish the install I can active the bot. I'm starting to thing that the problem is that my client is Spanish.
> Can you help me please?
> Thanks


well, when you open lazybot, is there an error?..do you see the mop logo?...did you install the bot from installer or did you copy it from somewhere else?

----------


## sc00p1

I am having Problems with the MOP Feral Druid behavior, he is not healing himself when he gets below 50% HP and just keeps going until he dies And I am wondering if there is a way we can put predator swiftness code into the Feral druid profile so he will cast healing touch each time it comes up.

And for some reason he also keeps going out of cat form and just auto attacks

----------


## 800aiM

> well, when you open lazybot, is there an error?..do you see the mop logo?...did you install the bot from installer or did you copy it from somewhere else?


Thanks for you're answer. Sometimes appears the logo and anything else, and sometimes it doesn't appears the logo and nothing happens. I install it from you're links.

----------


## jumperu

> I am having Problems with the MOP Feral Druid behavior, he is not healing himself when he gets below 50% HP and just keeps going until he dies


Ye, open up combat settings-combat tab
double click rejuvenation- remove the 2nd rule...the one with mob hp above 30%
after that, drag rejuvenation up so it can be the first spell

i made it for higher levels, and since rejuv is the only spell available for lower lvl's ...it needs more prio to be cast




> Thanks for you're answer. Sometimes appears the logo and anything else, and sometimes it doesn't appears the logo and nothing happens. I install it from you're links.


be more specific, appears the logo and?...it closes itself?..it shows you the attach window?...the normal bot window opens?...i can't really understand if you don't give details
anyways, asa a first fix, try going to the lazybot folder, and look for a file named productkey and rename it to createkey , see how that goes

----------


## lawlessmage

> As far as i know .net framework works on win xp, ver. 2.0....or 2.5 ..the bot should work on those too. Bot was build on v. 2.0 framework...so.. 
> If the mop logo shows then nothing, try going to the lazybot folder, and look for a file named productkey and rename it to createkey



This worked for the virtual machine to fix problem. Thank you so much you damn genius! The lazy bot runs really sluggish so guessing from what you said in other posts it might be a conflicting program. So I'll play around with it. But thanks for helpin!

----------


## sc00p1

I fixed the healing part but after he heals he will still just run in not in any shape form and just auto attack until my char dies. Also he is not using Ravenge or Pounce in the openers in stealth form

Watching the Druid Behaviors they really need to be heavily revamped. He isn't doing anything correct that he should be doing. He is amazing at committing suicide

----------


## yaboy89

hey hey hey! big up for lazybot! but i have a request if anyone is up for it.
I need a behavior for Demonology warlock as "Dark Apotheosis"
and with "Grimoire of Supremacy" (talent) using pet "Wrathguard". would be really awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> This worked for the virtual machine to fix problem. Thank you so much you damn genius! The lazy bot runs really sluggish so guessing from what you said in other posts it might be a conflicting program. So I'll play around with it. But thanks for helpin!


Glad to hear it is solved. For the sluggish part, it's from the virtual machine, i'm running 5 bots smoothly without vm, idk why u want to use it, blizz doesn't ban by ip. Try giving the vm more ram, and reduce the video of the wow to min, with min resolution. Also go in wow to esc-system-advanced- min/max foreground..set both to min.




> I fixed the healing part but after he heals he will still just run in not in any shape form and just auto attack until my char dies. Also he is not using Ravenge or Pounce in the openers in stealth form
> 
> Watching the Druid Behaviors they really need to be heavily revamped. He isn't doing anything correct that he should be doing. He is amazing at committing suicide


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2535153 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

i assume you read this and you do not have any spells ON BAR 1 !!...in any form.
tick log debug and see what spells bot sees on any bar, and then start it and watch what he is casting.
if you don't take time to set it up a bit it won't work correctly.
i said many time, for locks/druids/sp ...the 1st bar changes when you change form, and bot detects only spells in the 1st form..so if in human you have in bar 1 key 1 rejuv, and in cat form is on bar 1 key 6....and bot needs to cast rejuv...he will spam in cat form bar 1 key 1..wich will be a completly diff spell...i hope you undeerstand..




> hey hey hey! big up for lazybot! but i have a request if anyone is up for it.
> I need a behavior for Demonology warlock as "Dark Apotheosis"
> and with "Grimoire of Supremacy" (talent) using pet "Wrathguard". would be really awesome.


that would be a very hard behavior to make, i made a lock dem behavior in the first post, some1 said it's not great, i'll take another look at it soon, but what you want it's pretty hard and for normal grinding it's not worth it, u wann grind elites with it or something?  :Smile:

----------


## sc00p1

Yes I actually had all my skills on bar 1,(I did try for about an hr of editing and switching stuff to try and fix it but I couldn't do it) so I switched to PQR and am trying to find a way to implement it into the lazybot. 

Don't get my wrong I love your program and find it to be the best one so far. I just had complications with the behaviors.

----------


## yaboy89

> that would be a very hard behavior to make, i made a lock dem behavior in the first post, some1 said it's not great, i'll take another look at it soon, but what you want it's pretty hard and for normal grinding it's not worth it, u wann grind elites with it or something?


ahh i see, well not really elites but as i have been leveling as demon in "Dark Apotheosis" i have gotten used to its survival abilitys and just beeing op  :Smile:  if its a hard task you dont have to bother, its not the world for me just thught it would be fun to have a behavior that pull everything with "life harvest" and kill it in a easy way "aoe grinding" but thats just me. gonna take some time to try to master this behavior making thingy, and make my own but please tell me if you take a look at it and give it a try. thx!

----------


## jay1chan7

Jumperu do you have a Frost DK Behavior ??

----------


## imdasandman

> Jumperu do you have a Frost DK Behavior ??


I am working on one right now... But there is one major flaw with lazybot... It does not recognize that I DO have Frost Strike on my bars and it keeps telling me I do not... Other than that with my 493 ilvl frost dk I am getting around 60k dps on targets... was running a test with the dread wastes skinning profile. If they can fix the frost strike issue than all will be gravy as right now my dk is getting to RP cap and staying at RP cap.

----------


## edavis

i can not seem to find a good working guardian druid behavior, i tried feral bear but it does not work the same spells are different, my specs are guardian and resto druid i really dont wanna have to switch over to feral or balance to farm does anyone have a guardian druid behavior made up or could someone walk me thru making one?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello. I am still somewhat of a noob when it comes to using the bot, so I had some problems handling the behaviours and profiles already present in the OP post.
> 
> After a little bit of looking around I decided to make my own profile and see if things work out. Here is the result. The profil will basically run around the whole Dustback Gorge area and kill Gorge Stalkers (the tigers) and Mushans. Skinning is pretty much a must have for this profile, since you will get tons of lether. 
> 
> Right now I am using a lvl 87 Beastmaster Hunter with a spirit beast as my pet. Since the worst case you can have here are two of the tigers or a group of a major and two younger mushans, there shouldn't be much trouble if you have some normal Pandaria gear, since the tigers can hit quiet hard. I advice you to try it out though. My hunter has an item level of 400 (I have done a few instances to boost it a little) and he didn't die or even get close to dying once.
> 
> I can get between 1.6 and 2 million xp/h with this profile.
> 
> Another thing for skinners. It has probably already been pointed out, but it is a good idea to make a macro for using the Plump intestines you will get while skinning to not fill up your inventory with them:
> ...


added to op and +rep, ty for contributing




> I am working on one right now... But there is one major flaw with lazybot... It does not recognize that I DO have Frost Strike on my bars and it keeps telling me I do not... Other than that with my 493 ilvl frost dk I am getting around 60k dps on targets... was running a test with the dread wastes skinning profile. If they can fix the frost strike issue than all will be gravy as right now my dk is getting to RP cap and staying at RP cap.


well, if frost strike is on bar 1 key 1..for example...set in the behavior instead of spell name...send key - bar 1 key 1- and if the conditions for it are met bot will press that key





> ahh i see, well not really elites but as i have been leveling as demon in "Dark Apotheosis" i have gotten used to its survival abilitys and just beeing op  if its a hard task you dont have to bother, its not the world for me just thught it would be fun to have a behavior that pull everything with "life harvest" and kill it in a easy way "aoe grinding" but thats just me. gonna take some time to try to master this behavior making thingy, and make my own but please tell me if you take a look at it and give it a try. thx!


just a heads up, the bot cannot pull more than 1 mob at a time, so you cannot aoe unless mob are already packed together and you pull with an aoe spell like mind [email protected]

----------


## Zizzzzy

> ahh i see, well not really elites but as i have been leveling as demon in "Dark Apotheosis" i have gotten used to its survival abilitys and just beeing op  if its a hard task you dont have to bother, its not the world for me just thught it would be fun to have a behavior that pull everything with "life harvest" and kill it in a easy way "aoe grinding" but thats just me. gonna take some time to try to master this behavior making thingy, and make my own but please tell me if you take a look at it and give it a try. thx!


As has already been mentioned you are unable to multi pull unless by proximity. You could technically use AoE to mass pull but that would probably not work out well and would require mobs close together. My suggestion is to forget about Demo and use an affliction profile with voidwalker. While you may prefer like me Demo, while your botting it really doesnt matter since you are not playing. Dual spec with affliction single target is perfect for lazybot. Soul burn, dots up, drain

I have not used any of the profiles here as I made my own more tailored more to how the bot functions and not one that covers a more realistic rotation, i would be willing to refine and share it if the ones here do not work for you.

----------


## jumperu

> There is no chaos bolt in Demonology, along with many other spells in this behavior, its as if you mixed demo with destruction


ye. the behavior i shared was for destruction, i named it wrong, sry

also i will share my whole behavior folder, and it will update/sync as i modify/tweak them, i hope it's easier for every1
although i will maintain the old links as-well 
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B5kbXb8BNhyqSkY3WkRvVU03d00/edit

----------


## 800aiM

> As far as i know .net framework works on win xp, ver. 2.0....or 2.5 ..the bot should work on those too. Bot was build on v. 2.0 framework...so.. 
> If the mop logo shows then nothing, try going to the lazybot folder, and look for a file named productkey and rename it to createkey


I've done this too and it works!

----------


## sycore13

Hello, I am having troubles with gathering ore and herbs. It will come up to the nodes and herbs but will not gather them, i have reset my key binds multiples times. Can anyone help me with this? (sorry if this has already been covered because i was searching the thread and could not find the solution)

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, I am having troubles with gathering ore and herbs. It will come up to the nodes and herbs but will not gather them, i have reset my key binds multiples times. Can anyone help me with this? (sorry if this has already been covered because i was searching the thread and could not find the solution)


Describe what the bot is doing abit more..but try these in the meantime
If he is stoping above the node without dismounting...try in engine settings-z modifier a different value...even negative one...0 or 3 works ok if the default 8 is not good for you
and make sure in [email protected] you ticked auto-dismount in flight

----------


## sycore13

My character will dismount and stand on the node without gathering and then after a few minutes it will fly away and try find another node also not gathering again

----------


## jumperu

> My character will dismount and stand on the node without gathering and then after a few minutes it will fly away and try find another node also not gathering again


you did not bind the correct key for interactwithmouse over...
open up general settings in lazybot - keys ..look at the keys in the right side...and make sure you have the same keys set in wow @keybinds
and...read the manual :P..it's in the op

----------


## yaboy89

just a heads up, the bot cannot pull more than 1 mob at a time, so you cannot aoe unless mob are already packed together and you pull with an aoe spell like mind [email protected][/QUOTE]

Okey. but i have to mention the "Harvest Life"
thast is a good choice as lock to get more then one mob at a pull coz it pulls everything at 15 yards range to the target.. also "Archimonde's Vengeance" may help out even more with that. anyway its worth a try, gonna test it out as soon as i get time! (to much work :Frown:  ) gonna start working on a decent demon behavior. I will post share it as soon as im getting any good progress and i hope ppl are willing to sacrefice some time to help out to get a nice demon warlock behavior that has/does it all  :Smile:  take care for to night.

----------


## sycore13

I'm positive the interact with mouse over is correct, but it still will not work, could it be my keyboard?

----------


## jumperu

> I'm positive the interact with mouse over is correct, but it still will not work, could it be my keyboard?


hmm...
did u disabled all addons?
do you have enough skill?..mining pick? (i had to ask)  :Smile: 
are you sure you installed .net framework? ..latest version?..bot does not work without it..

tick log debug and post here a log of what the bot does after he descends..

----------


## sycore13

[7:18:08 PM] We approached the node
[7:18:08 PM] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[7:18:08 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[7:18:13 PM] We approached the node
[7:18:13 PM] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[7:18:14 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
[7:18:18 PM] We approached the node
[7:18:18 PM] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[7:18:19 PM] [Engine] Exception System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Text.StringBuilder.FormatError()
at System.Text.StringBuilder.AppendFormat(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at System.String.Format(IFormatProvider provider, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Logging.Write(LogType color, String format, Object[] args)
at LazyLib.Helpers.MouseHelper.get_MousePosition()
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.LetsSearch(UInt64 guid, Boolean multiclick, Boolean click)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.InteractOrTarget(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyLib.Wow.PObject.Interact(Boolean multiclick)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.DismountAndHarvest(PGameObject harvest, Ticker timeOut)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Activity.Gather.GatherNode(PGameObject harvest)
at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.States.StateGather.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

i've tried reinstalling the framework as well but here is the log

----------


## jumperu

untick mouse hook, and next time use search &read first post

----------


## sc00p1

Nm I just reloaded your Feral druid one and deleted all of the combat conditions and prepull conditions as well as having to delete stampeding roar because he would switch to bear form. But I am working on getting him to open with pounce or ravenge and it seems like he isn't doing it, your functions all seem right and I have them on my bars (I am not getting the error when I start the bot saying they aren't on my bars) but he won't do anything but just auto attack. And he also did this when I had PQR turned off

----------


## ktf

Anyone having issues with the relogger ? Sometimes, it either doesn't type the whole /logout text or doesn't press the enter at the end.... kinda annoying  :Smile:

----------


## Shameless

> I compiled this with the offsets provided by Wrongusername in this POST so all credits go to him, i just compiled the program.
> As he said, this should work on all emulators with wow 4.0.6 including the popular molten wow.
> I did not test it, i am playing on retail, so report if you can
> 
> Link: lazybot 4.0.6.7z


Not sure whether or not you actually still support this version, but on Molten-WoW it doesnt seem to attach to my client at all.. its just saying PID--- Not in Game.

Do you know what i'm doing wrong?

*The Error I Get*:

Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow() in d:\bot\lb source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 75
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit() in d:\bot\lb source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 53
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

> Not sure whether or not you actually still support this version, but on Molten-WoW it doesnt seem to attach to my client at all.. its just saying PID--- Not in Game.
> 
> Do you know what i'm doing wrong?


you are doing nothing wrong, i took those offsets from some1 who said they were for molten and i just compiled the bot. they probably were not correct since some1 else before you said he encountered the same problem.. :Frown:  ...i'll look around maybe i will find the correct ones, but i cannot promise anything




> Anyone having issues with the relogger ? Sometimes, it either doesn't type the whole /logout text or doesn't press the enter at the end.... kinda annoying


if left alone it will log out correctly, if you are working on the comp doing something else, sometimes will disturb the bot and it will not logout, wonder off, not ress..etc..

----------


## ebagfx

getting error



```
Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
   at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace:    at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow() in d:\bot\lb source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 75
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit() in d:\bot\lb source\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 53
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

And before i attach it to a wow process, it says not in a game.. but actually i am in it... also i'm playing on molten.. so if there is any working versions of this bots, please be kind and share it, thanks..

----------


## Shameless

> getting error
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
> Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
> File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
>    at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()
> ...


Me and Jumperu were on skype yesterday testing everything to try and get it to work, we're yet to find a solution but we may try again to see if we can sort it. Neither of us are programmers so we're working off what we can see really. Any input from a programmer would be greatful. In the mean time +rep to Jumperu for the help and being kind enough to sit down with me and try get it working for myself and others who use 4.0.6 servers  :Smile:

----------


## loves2spooge

Found a nice Townlong Steppes mining/flying profile. I set mine to max unit at node 1 and it is working great. pulling 120/hr

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...yrapyrate.html ([LAZYBOT] Townlong steppes mining Ghost iron,white and black trillium and kyrapyrate)

----------


## chipochipo

im getting error messages 


```
Message: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace:    at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
   at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
   at LazyLib.Helpers.Memory.OpenProcess(Int32 processId)
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.GetName(Process proc) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Selector.cs:line 79
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.RefreshProcess() in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Selector.cs:line 70
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.Selector_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Biohazard\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\LazyBot evolution\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Selector.cs:line 104
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SetPrivilege(System.String, Int32)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

im playing 4.3.4 Monster-wow
i did install net framework 4.0
using windows 7
wow folder: d:\games\
it worked at my friends laptop.
any solution?

regards,

chipochipo

----------


## jnsolo

is this bot works with win7 64 bits?
if its not, there's anything i can do to run it in 64bits? beside reinstaling win7

----------


## mamer

It does, I just installed it on windows 64 bits, works just fine! Make sure you change the settings on wow to 32 bits!




> is this bot works with win7 64 bits?
> if its not, there's anything i can do to run it in 64bits? beside reinstaling win7

----------


## fleischi93

Nevermind found out, bot is working great (just tried skinning)

----------


## jumperu

> The bot works nice but it doesn't skin the mobs, just says
> Can you help me out mate?


Disable mouse hook. And use search next time.  :Smile:

----------


## fleischi93

> Disable mouse hook. And use search next time.


Mate, I am really sorry, I just looked on first page after posting, should've done before it. Sorry again for that.

Thanks for your support, bot is running great just like the old times  :Smile: 

+rep for you

----------


## ktf

Out of curiosity, is the alternate mounting for anyone else when a druid gets into water ? In my case he keep jumping like an idiot and after a while it stops the bot. I would expect him to try the alternate mount, since that one works in water.

----------


## omarsonic

hey, just tried the bot, looks nice.

2 things tho:
1. i have both mouse hook and mw disabled, still i can do everything on my pc. is this normal?
2. if relog timer hits while im in combat, i get an error message that i cant log out now, the bot stops without logging out, and then tries to restart after the set time, causing a null reference error.
so basicly relogging is unreliable... :/

----------


## jumperu

> Out of curiosity, is the alternate mounting for anyone else when a druid gets into water ? In my case he keep jumping like an idiot and after a while it stops the bot. I would expect him to try the alternate mount, since that one works in water.


idk why the 2nd fly mount settings was put in there, i never tried it with druid flight form and normal mount
some suggestions for you:
- when you make the fly profile, don't go above water/caves  :Smile: ..
- enable auto-black list nodes, so next time it won't go down to get the node
- manually blacklist the nodes underwater
- never tried it but i'm guessing something like this would work... Elixir of Water Walking - Item - World of Warcraft




> hey, just tried the bot, looks nice.
> 
> 2 things tho:
> 1. i have both mouse hook and mw disabled, still i can do everything on my pc. is this normal?
> 2. if relog timer hits while im in combat, i get an error message that i cant log out now, the bot stops without logging out, and then tries to restart after the set time, causing a null reference error.
> so basicly relogging is unreliable... :/


1. it's not normal, it should steal your mouse everytime it loots or gathers (if you have loot disable i'm guessing it won't bother you)
2. sometimes that happens, but most of the times it works ok, if it stops without logging, blizz will dc you and bot will relog after some time..just set the time more than 5-10 mins, a break from wow should be longer than that, blizz knows when you go to take a dump, it usually takes longer than 5 mins "))

----------


## omarsonic

> ... when you go to take a dump, it usually takes longer than 5 mins "))


well maybe for you  :Smile: 
okay i'll set relogging timer for 1 hour.. that should be enough for disconnecting to login screen.

but i don't have looting disabled and still i can draw a straight line in paint while the bot is running.. can i make sure somehow that those options are disabled?

----------


## jumperu

> well maybe for you 
> okay i'll set relogging timer for 1 hour.. that should be enough for disconnecting to login screen.
> 
> but i don't have looting disabled and still i can draw a straight line in paint while the bot is running.. can i make sure somehow that those options are disabled?


there is no way to be sure, except the options in the general settings...untick mouse hook and mw

you can try flying engine for a bit, it should steal your mouse at every vein

----------


## 2wheels

Complete noob to bots. Basically started a second account on a trial account to get a feel of what Im in for when I do purchase the second account. i understand I need grinding profiles but I was having issues finding grinding profiles for lower levels as they were not in your folder of "profiles" in your first post. Maybe you know of any 1-10 and so on links that arent broken and are trust worthy? Also do I need a behavior file or lower level characters. I noticed when I made a hunter and loaded the beast master profile it told me all of the spells that are not on my bar. I tried to create my own just using arcane shot for testing purposes only, but not sure if I did the custom grinding profile correct to even test it. I got the bot to move to the area but once there he didnt do anything, such as target. They were the boars in the orc starting zone. I just feel lost. Thanks for any advice.

----------


## fleischi93

Most of the time the bot doesn't skin every mob, he loots like half of them but doesn't skin them. Any way to improve that?

----------


## jumperu

> Complete noob to bots. Basically started a second account on a trial account to get a feel of what Im in for when I do purchase the second account. i understand I need grinding profiles but I was having issues finding grinding profiles for lower levels as they were not in your folder of "profiles" in your first post. Maybe you know of any 1-10 and so on links that arent broken and are trust worthy? Also do I need a behavior file or lower level characters. I noticed when I made a hunter and loaded the beast master profile it told me all of the spells that are not on my bar. I tried to create my own just using arcane shot for testing purposes only, but not sure if I did the custom grinding profile correct to even test it. I got the bot to move to the area but once there he didnt do anything, such as target. They were the boars in the orc starting zone. I just feel lost. Thanks for any advice.


Hello, and welcome to the botting club  :Smile: .. It's nice you took the time to setup the bot, read about it and try to make your own profile/behavior, most ppl don't do that  :Frown: 
Now, to answer your questions..
I can share some leveling profiles, but there are only for ally zones..
You do not need a behavior for low lvl's (most of the times)...you can use my BM behavior from OP, if you only have Arcane Shot on bars, it will only cast that spell until mob is dead..You can however make your own, idk why ppl say it's hard...it really isn't that much to it..you just gotta think logically when you add the conditions for each spell...

"but not sure if I did the custom grinding profile correct to even test it. I got the bot to move to the area but once there he didnt do anything, such as target."

You probably did not make the profile correctly, follow the steps i wrote in the op 1 by 1..u missed step 3

"_3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc) , if you wanna ignore a mob in the area target it and hit + next to ignore (usually use it for yellow mobs that don't attack you and don't have good drops)"
_
If you skip this step, bot will not initiate attack. Also, if you make your own behavior (also check on mine), you have to have a spell at the pull tab, the spell that the bot will cast when he is at the specified range from the mob...in your case Arcane Shot. So, in your behavior put AS in the pull tab and in the combat tab, so the bot pulls with AS, then continues to cast AS. Add more spells as you lvl up..I hope i was clear...If you have more q, don't hesitate to ask again...

Shared in the op also:

**PET FARMING (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) (not mop)**
Fly Gathering 1-600 - some gathering profiles..
Leveling 1-60 - some leveling profiles (starting zone: Alliance)*




> Most of the time the bot doesn't skin every mob, he loots like half of them but doesn't skin them. Any way to improve that?


Increase the latency in the general settings of the bot. Maybe you don't have a good connection, and because of the lag the bot skips the mob..

----------


## Qju

Hi,

Guys i have little problem. I do all what wroted is in manual and when i try to launch bot it shows LOGO on middle of deskop for a while and after 2-3 sec it dissappered. I have win 7- 64bit. .Net framework 4.5 etc... All is fine with my pc but only this bot cant run normal... HELP pls !

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> 
> Guys i have little problem. I do all what wroted is in manual and when i try to launch bot it shows LOGO on middle of deskop for a while and after 2-3 sec it dissappered. I have win 7- 64bit. .Net framework 4.5 etc... All is fine with my pc but only this bot cant run normal... HELP pls !


in lazybot folder rename the file productkey to createkey

----------


## Qju

Fast answer, fast solution... Youre the man ! THX a lot IT WORKS  :Smile:  BEER for that GUY !

----------


## jakeshadows2506

> Glad to see you made a new thread jumperu =) I was getting tired of all the spam on the other one and Mckhemo raging. Hope you'll continue to provide support =P 
> 
> By the way, would you happen to know a way to get this and WoW to run in a virtual machine, or something like it?



you should be able to just load up ur OS with your VM program, load wow and lazy bot onto it, and run. should not be hard at all if u know anything about virtual machines

----------


## jumperu

> you should be able to just load up ur OS with your VM program, load wow and lazy bot onto it, and run. should not be hard at all if u know anything about virtual machines


how did you end up answering a post from "03-12-2012":confused: ? lol

----------


## ktf

Thank you for the reply jumperu  :Smile:  Yeah, I did profiles without caves and water, but sometimes he has a mind of his own and he still reaches places where he wasn't supposed to be  :Stick Out Tongue:  Auto-blacklist is on. How do you manual blacklist nodes ?

----------


## Qju

Hi,

Can i please working pack of HERB skill profiles ? i use now some pack to 1-400 skill but need more 400 +

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> 
> Can i please working pack of HERB skill profiles ? i use now some pack to 1-400 skill but need more 400 +


You did not check first page:

*Fly Gathering 1-600 - some gathering profiles..





Thank you for the reply jumperu  Yeah, I did profiles without caves and water, but sometimes he has a mind of his own and he still reaches places where he wasn't supposed to be Auto-blacklist is on. How do you manual blacklist nodes ?


Open radar, left click on node.*

----------


## Imex

Hello all. How I can disable auto-update and checking updates on server? What is the server address on which checks for updates?
P.S. Sorry for my english...

----------


## gav

hi.....jumperu i have used the combat behavior of balance druid made by u and made by ragehunter....i tasted both of them and i got problem with both!
when the char change form to Moonkin form the BOT dosent cast all spells ....it only cast 1 or 2 spell !!!!
do u know what should i do?
(i use Astral glyph to change the visual of moonkin form and rejuwation glyph)

----------


## jumperu

> hi.....jumperu i have used the combat behavior of balance druid made by u and made by ragehunter....i tasted both of them and i got problem with both!
> when the char change form to Moonkin form the BOT dosent cast all spells ....it only cast 1 or 2 spell !!!!
> do u know what should i do?
> (i use Astral glyph to change the visual of moonkin form and rejuwation glyph)


dont put any spell on bar 1 in any form
tick log debug, and see what spells he is trying to cast but he can't for whatever reason..
eventually post here a log if you don't resolve it..

----------


## hyperflow

Been using the bot now for several months. Works great for the most part, but I have noticed and am wondering if others have noticed this as well that sometimes the bot will become confused and just start running off its path and become stuck in terrain (walls, etc). I have noticed this on almost every profile I create. I can usually just stop and restart the bot when it happens and it will go back to doing the right pathing again. I have turned on the debug logging to see what happens and watched it up to the point when it occurs, but it doesn't show anything unusual at the time it occurs. It's like the bot just glitches and off he goes. It can happen 5 minutes into grinding or after an hour or reliable use. It's sporadic, but somewhat annoying as I can't really leave it alone. The mining profiles however, I can leave them and they will usually do their thing without glitching. It's just the grinding profiles. I have seen some times where the bot appears to target a mob but someone else taps it, and it happens, maybe it got confused, maybe its timing. Its also happened when nobody else is around. Maybe its targeting a mob that's above where I am located, on a different level and gets confused.

----------


## sportplayer2k

can we get some more herbalism profiles? one for townlong steppes maybe?

----------


## jumperu

> can we get some more herbalism profiles? one for townlong steppes maybe?


There is a video in the OP that sows you step by step how to make a fly profile. So you can make 1 in whatever zone you want, at what height you want..and as long as you want..
Beside, it's better to make your own custom route, and not use one from the web wich can also be used by other bots so you end up having a low harvest/hour ratio..

----------


## max151515I

Well... stupid question, I'm new to this, and I follow some of your introductions already  :Smile: 
Like no Mouse Hook etc ^^

Anyway, could you may tell me how to use it?
Always when I'm in game it told me "Not logged in" and in the normal menu then "Please enter the world".

Also, how to use this WoW Profils? Are these full characters or what :S

I hope I don't annoy you.

----------


## jumperu

> Well... stupid question, I'm new to this, and I follow some of your introductions already 
> Like no Mouse Hook etc ^^
> 
> Anyway, could you may tell me how to use it?
> Always when I'm in game it told me "Not logged in" and in the normal menu then "Please enter the world".
> 
> Also, how to use this WoW Profils? Are these full characters or what :S
> 
> I hope I don't annoy you.


Start wow in 32 bit mode. Read manual. Read the whole post, i wrote there in detail what are the profiles, behaviors, and how to use the bot..

----------


## Jaywii94

will this version work on 2.4.3 ... having problems with a previous verision ... did post own thread!

----------


## jumperu

> will this version work on 2.4.3 ... having problems with a previous verision ... did post own thread!


this version is for live realms, so it's the latest wow patch, 5.1

----------


## LifeIsOP

ok it's up and running now. I just sat and sifted through a bunch of pages till I found someone with the same issues as me.

I needed to change the productkey filename to createkey and now I'm on the bot.

I will update with how my progress is.

Thanks for the bot!

----------


## capnshane

Thanks everyone who made this bot possible. I work second shift so I set the bot to grind while I'm at work and when I go to bed (14-16 hours a day) and I have gotten 2 characters from 80 to 90 in a week. Works wonders. Except last night when it got stuck while vendoring and was stuck for >8 hours. One person saw the bot stuck for this long and reported me, which resulted in a 72 hour ban. HA! If they knew what was really going on it would be a perma ban :P So I'll lay low for a while and they I'll be back at the bot.

Just wanted to share my experience with this great program and once again, thanks to everyone who made this bot possible, and thanks sooooo much to you Jumperu for composing this thread teaching me how to use it.

Yeeeeeeeehaw Y'all!!!

Bots for life!

----------


## jumperu

New release: Leveling rogue behavior (lvl 1-45)
Specc: COMBAT
Talents: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft (must have glyph of ambush)

Keys setup: 

*Unstealthed** 

Stealthed*

Obs: 
Do not use mount (engine settings - untick use mount)...i set it up so the bot will stealth and sprint between mobs (recommended talent: Nightstalker will help with this)
I will update this as i will level up.

*Extra* 
If you bot in an area with humanoids/undead ..etc..and you wanna check their pockets for treasure  :Smile: , make a macro like:



> /cast Pickpocket
> /cast Cheap Shot


Put it on stealthed bar 1 key 5, then click on combat settings - pull tab - double left click on Cheap Shot - and do as in THIS PHOTO

*DOWNLOAD LINK*

Feedback is much appreciated.

Enjoy!

Later edit: updated here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670882 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks everyone who made this bot possible. I work second shift so I set the bot to grind while I'm at work and when I go to bed (14-16 hours a day) and I have gotten 2 characters from 80 to 90 in a week. Works wonders. Except last night when it got stuck while vendoring and was stuck for >8 hours. One person saw the bot stuck for this long and reported me, which resulted in a 72 hour ban. HA! If they knew what was really going on it would be a perma ban :P So I'll lay low for a while and they I'll be back at the bot.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with this great program and once again, thanks to everyone who made this bot possible, and thanks sooooo much to you Jumperu for composing this thread teaching me how to use it.
> 
> Yeeeeeeeehaw Y'all!!!
> 
> "Bots for life!"


For vendoring use 2 addons: Scrap and Auto-repair.
Also do not forget to set up in general settings: Logout on follow...for grinding max 1 min(if distances between mobs are large)....for remote areas 0 mins

Bots for life!  :Cool:

----------


## Nagashi

I have been trying to make my pet as a hunter to fetch after kill cuz sometimes bot cant reach the target and gets stuck running thro a wall, but still cant get the pet to fetch the item after kill or Prepull,have anyone succeeded in that before or anyone can help ?

----------


## LifeIsOP

Is there a special way to set the spells on bars?

I have all my spells set on the proper numbers and on each bar as I assume I should.

thought I still get this error "Judgement is no on your actionbar" along with a list of other spells.

I tried my bot on a testing dummy with that option and he seemed to fight well with the Ret profile I am using.

I just don't understand the message it's printing out when I start the bot.

(sorry I posted in the other thread. I had both of them open as I read for info I needed and I didn't know I had the wrong one open when I posted)

----------


## jumperu

> I have been trying to make my pet as a hunter to fetch after kill cuz sometimes bot cant reach the target and gets stuck running thro a wall, but still cant get the pet to fetch the item after kill or Prepull,have anyone succeeded in that before or anyone can help ?


you can try with a macro like here Improved Fetch with multiple targeting options Wow Macro | Macro for Wow | Warcraft Macro or from Glyph of Fetch - Item - World of Warcraft 
put macro (for example) on bar 2 key 9
make a condition in rest or buffs tab ... add rule - ticker 10000, tick send key choose a name ..send key bar 2 key 9... name it again and save

Should work, altough i did not try it, but if you bot in an area with houses, walls ..etc..and bot tries to attack mobs not in los, go to engine settings and lower the approach range





> Is there a special way to set the spells on bars?


there is not special way to put spells on bars for Paladins, only for SP, Druids, generally clases in wich 1st bar changes with form
just put spells on bar 1-6 keys 1-0 ....not keys 11 or 12, those do not work




> thought I still get this error "Judgement is no on your actionbar" along with a list of other spells.


Depends what behavior are you using. If the bot uses Judgement then ignore that message.
If it's not, you know that with MOP the name of the spell change to Judgment...so open up combat settings - pull and combat - double click the Judgment spell and check the name to be correct



@ALL

Updated my Shadow Priest behavior, 349 downloads for the old one and no feedback  :Frown: 

Changes:

- Added to pull sequence : mind blast and mind spike... only if proc is on (instant cast) ..so pull order will be: Vampiric Touch-MB(if proc)-MS(if proc)-SWP
- Now correctly casts Flash Heal
- Now correctly casts PW:S
- Added Mind Blast for proc with talent Divine Insight (to pull also)
- Added Renew after combat is Hp is lower than 90%
- Added Shadowfiend to combat sequence also if player drops under 50% mana

- Moved Mind Sear up a bit (if you have trouble and bot pulls more than it can handle, just drag it so it can be the last spell in combat tab)
*no lvl 90 spell yet, as i'm only 86  :Smile: 

TALENTS&GLYPHS: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#pDn|TijcmV
LINK TO BEHAVIOR: http://www.mediafire.com/?f021431vjxot39h

----------


## skydevil

Alright so I want to level my BE Paladin in full heirlooms. He's level 5 atm, I can hand level to 10 or whenever the nearest profile starts. I can't seem to find any grinding profiles?

----------


## jumperu

> Alright so I want to level my BE Paladin in full heirlooms. He's level 5 atm, I can hand level to 10 or whenever the nearest profile starts. I can't seem to find any grinding profiles?


check the first post, i linked there a full 1-60 lvling profiles...they are for ally though at low lvl

or make ur own following the guid in op, it's easy

----------


## skydevil

> check the first post, i linked there a full 1-60 lvling profiles...they are for ally though at low lvl
> 
> or make ur own following the guid in op, it's easy


Will look into it, thanks! I haven't botted since the days of glider  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chrisiom

hi just reinstalled win7 and getting all my systems up and running again, installed LB and got all the behaviors and profiles i've been using for weeks but now when i try to load a profile it say "the profile you tired to load is not a valid profile for this engine"....i cant use the bot at all any help?

also just noticed that even tho i have a behavior folder and behaviors in it the bot does not see any files there.

ps used lb for donkey's even for the days of paying for multiple accounts.

----------


## jumperu

> hi just reinstalled win7 and getting all my systems up and running again, installed LB and got all the behaviors and profiles i've been using for weeks but now when i try to load a profile it say "the profile you tired to load is not a valid profile for this engine"....i cant use the bot at all any help?
> 
> also just noticed that even tho i have a behavior folder and behaviors in it the bot does not see any files there.
> 
> ps used lb for donkey's even for the days of paying for multiple accounts.


taken from first post..too bad you did not take the time to read it  :Frown: (




> There are 2 types of profiles:
> - Grinding profiles that work only when the Grinding engine is selected (the profile is composed from 2 files, like example.xml + example.xml.path,
> - Gathering profile that work only when the Flying Engine is selected (the profile is composed from only 1 file, like example.xml - these are the same as 3-4 years ago when the bot started, so no matter how old it is, they will work, nothing changed). Also the blacklisted nodes for the profile are saved in the file, so edit the file with notepad or whatever, and delete the lines with [Badnode] in front if you want to start fresh or if you have alot of black (bad) nodes on your radar and your harvest/hour rate is low.
> *Trying to load a profile with a wrong engine will lead to an error message "Could not load a valid profile for the selected engine".*





> *Q: What are Behaviors?
> A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
> After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior*

----------


## chrisiom

i'm such a dick sorry to waste ur time ...what a dick

----------


## zarakii

hey bot works good but i have no class behaviour, i downloaded the warrior one you provided but i dont know where to put it? could you let me know thank you

----------


## jumperu

> hey bot works good but i have no class behaviour, i downloaded the warrior one you provided but i dont know where to put it? could you let me know thank you





> *Q: What are Behaviors?
> A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
> After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior
> 
> *



Taken from 1st post, getting tired btw to tell ppl to read it. Maybe they don't know how?  :Frown:

----------


## sc00p1

Would would be the editing I would put into LB for after pull for a ret pally to cast "Flash of Light" each time supplication is up?

ANd I make a plugins folder to put the mining bot and herb bot right?

----------


## Ilickgoats

I've been trying to make a mote farming profile for the little cave above one keg. It contains the sprites and the snow piles with a high drop and respawn rate. I've mapped out the path a few times, going into the cave and making a circuit with a few spots dotted around. I have added the mobs to factions so this isn't and issue. What i am having trouble with is that when the bot gets to the end of the route it gets stuck and decides to walk into the wall. Is there an easy way to get the route to loop? (I used the record vertices and tried not to overlap my path, as in walk over the same spot twice)

Sorry if its an obvious question and thnx for all ur help.

----------


## jumperu

> I've been trying to make a mote farming profile for the little cave above one keg. It contains the sprites and the snow piles with a high drop and respawn rate. I've mapped out the path a few times, going into the cave and making a circuit with a few spots dotted around. I have added the mobs to factions so this isn't and issue. What i am having trouble with is that when the bot gets to the end of the route it gets stuck and decides to walk into the wall. Is there an easy way to get the route to loop? (I used the record vertices and tried not to overlap my path, as in walk over the same spot twice)
> 
> Sorry if its an obvious question and thnx for all ur help.


he will loop it but what probably happens is that at the last spot, there is a mob after that wall and he cannot get to it, but the mob is inside the spot, the bot has no ideea that there is a wall between it and the mob..

what i recommend is to reduce the spot pull distance... profile settings-subprofile tab-spot pull distance..20 or 30 i would say..
also try in engine settings-approach range...reduce that distance...same 20 or 25....especially when you are botting inside a cave..




> Would would be the editing I would put into LB for after pull for a ret pally to cast "Flash of Light" each time supplication is up?
> 
> ANd I make a plugins folder to put the mining bot and herb bot right?


Supplication - Spell - World of Warcraft

So supplication procs after combat, so you want to add the rule in the rest or buffs tab.
Make a rule like: buff detection - if player-does have buff- by id- 31868
cast spell: Flash of Light
name of spell: FOL - Supplication buff
Also, i would advise another rule like Health/Power - if player - hp - under 90% (or whatever you think is ok) ...so he does not cast if you are full hp and waiste time/mana

The second part of your question i did not really understand, try to write more understandable...
In the plugins folder you put only the files from the op under Plugins, like the fishing .dll, converter .dll, tundra mammoth sell .dll, etc...not all work though..
And the mine/herb engine (not plugin, this is an engine) is already integrated into the bot, just choose fly gathering.

----------


## Nagashi

Thanks Jumperu +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

when i click this profile to download it it just opens up and shows the lines, locations on 3 different sheets of paper...?




> Sharing a Townlong Steppes Mining profile, i made it after this POST (How to farm endless stacks of Ghost Iron/Trillium) , i'm currently getting 140-170 harvests/hour with *Max Units at node: 0* (i strongly suggest this, i have a dk tank and still mobs there are killing me)
> 
> Longying Outpost +vendor+mail v2.xml

----------


## jumperu

> when i click this profile to download it it just opens up and shows the lines, locations on 3 different sheets of paper...?


u have a download button in the right top corner

direct link: Longying Outpost +vendor+mail v2.xml

@all


Updated the rogue behavior for lvl 1-75

Changes:

- Added aoe - fan of knives
- Pull is now: Shadowstep-Ambush/Cheap Shot (with pickpoket-see first post for macro)

*Highly recommended: Glyph of ambush, glyph of pickpoket, and shadowstep talent

Download behavior here: http://www.mediafire.com/?io3bncq13ugqmui



Also it seems it works to share the whole behavior folder in mediafire, so here is the link if anyone wants it (also in google drive)

http://www.mediafire.com/#y456v43dv6bb8
https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B...mliWE4yZDVjX0E

----------


## lazyang

> I've been trying to make a mote farming profile for the little cave above one keg. It contains the sprites and the snow piles with a high drop and respawn rate. I've mapped out the path a few times, going into the cave and making a circuit with a few spots dotted around. I have added the mobs to factions so this isn't and issue. What i am having trouble with is that when the bot gets to the end of the route it gets stuck and decides to walk into the wall. Is there an easy way to get the route to loop? (I used the record vertices and tried not to overlap my path, as in walk over the same spot twice)
> 
> Sorry if its an obvious question and thnx for all ur help.


did you link the last and first vertice?
at the end i did it and usually my route is working but sometimes i have the same prob., my toon just starts to run to north, looks like a bug.
made 2 profiles in the 2 diff grinding spots in kasarang and in both i have this bug. distance is 20.

and 
is somebody here who gathered with a groundmount in the last time? i know it worked long time ago but i think something was changed in the engine/code cause he always starts with the spacebar and doesn't move. i made a new profile with a groundmount, any ideas?

----------


## plaguebot

ok man, big time lazy user since the end of cata. now coming back to mop, looknig to start botting again. but this happens - 

after about 20 minutes or so, the bot is stuck on the ground mounted, wont move until i press spacebar. 

i used to make alot of gold using this, its the best bot around  :Smile:  please help. all addons turned off and buttons / macros / keybinds set correctly.

----------


## Mcbot

> ok it's up and running now. I just sat and sifted through a bunch of pages till I found someone with the same issues as me.
> 
> I needed to change the productkey filename to createkey and now I'm on the bot.
> 
> I will update with how my progress is.
> 
> Thanks for the bot!


Bot died after "loadscreen" and I couldn't get the bot to start. This worked for me. Thank you!

----------


## jumperu

> did you link the last and first vertice?
> at the end i did it and usually my route is working but sometimes i have the same prob., my toon just starts to run to north, looks like a bug.
> made 2 profiles in the 2 diff grinding spots in kasarang and in both i have this bug. distance is 20.
> 
> and 
> is somebody here who gathered with a groundmount in the last time? i know it worked long time ago but i think something was changed in the engine/code cause he always starts with the spacebar and doesn't move. i made a new profile with a groundmount, any ideas?


I tried this last night m8, i made a small profile with the ground mount in elwynn. It did not work untill i modified the z modifier value to -15. Then it only gathered 3 nodes and stopped. So i'm guessing it doesn't work anymore. I tried different values on the z modifier, but still nothing.




> ok man, big time lazy user since the end of cata. now coming back to mop, looknig to start botting again. but this happens - 
> 
> after about 20 minutes or so, the bot is stuck on the ground mounted, wont move until i press spacebar. 
> 
> i used to make alot of gold using this, its the best bot around  please help. all addons turned off and buttons / macros / keybinds set correctly.


if all keybinds are correct, especially the space bar, (check on alternate bind key also)...
then it could be the .net installation or a program interfeering with the bot. if it worked for 20 mins, remember what u did after it, what program u opened so it broke the bot.
try to open in with nothing else running, just the bot and wow, see how it goes.
as a last resort, reinstall last version of .net

----------


## freeloading

Does any of the pet farming profiles still work? I see some of them dates back to 2011. I would guess not.

----------


## jumperu

> Does any of the pet farming profiles still work? I see some of them dates back to 2011. I would guess not.


they work or i wouldn't post them

----------


## TheNationGaming

Need help with this 


Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.NavMesh.NavMesh.GetPathStep()
at LazyEvo.LFarmingEngine.FarmingEngine.EngineStart()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartStopBotting()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartEngineClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Int32 GetPathStep()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Wazaki

Is there an archaeology engine for lazybot?

----------


## jumperu

> Is there an archaeology engine for lazybot?


no
altough there was a plugin a long time ago, i can provide you with the .dll file in case you want/know how to update/make it work



> Need help with this 
> 
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace: at LazyLib.NavMesh.NavMesh.GetPathStep()
> at LazyEvo.LFarmingEngine.FarmingEngine.EngineStart()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.StartBotting()


do you have mouse hook ticket in general options?

----------


## sc00p1

> Supplication - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> So supplication procs after combat, so you want to add the rule in the rest or buffs tab.
> Make a rule like: buff detection - if player-does have buff- by id- 31868
> cast spell: Flash of Light
> name of spell: FOL - Supplication buff
> Also, i would advise another rule like Health/Power - if player - hp - under 90% (or whatever you think is ok) ...so he does not cast if you are full hp and waiste time/mana


http://oi48.tinypic.com/2dbuusg.jpg

This is the condition I have setup for it, I haven't put in the HP % yet because he still won't cast it when he is out of combat. 

I also where it says cast spell I have put in "Flash of Light" and he still didn't cast it
And used the action "send key" button with the flash of light as the spell and the bar it is on with which key. I have all of my addons turned off also


So I made the exact same condition inside the buff tab, but he casts it when I start the bot, however after combat he tries to cast flash of light but he keeps moving then eventually stops after Supplication has worn off

So it appears he will cast flash of light once he has targeted a new NPC, is there a way to make it so he casts it right away out of combat then loots the mob?

----------


## jumperu

> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2dbuusg.jpg
> 
> This is the condition I have setup for it, I haven't put in the HP % yet because he still won't cast it when he is out of combat. 
> 
> I also where it says cast spell I have put in "Flash of Light" and he still didn't cast it
> And used the action "send key" button with the flash of light as the spell and the bar it is on with which key. I have all of my addons turned off also


u set it wrong
i said:

cast spell: Flash of Light and you set it _FOL - Supplication buff
_
so again:
cast spell: flash of light
name of rule: _FOL - Supplication buff
_
also, do not change target to SELF....leave "unchanged" ticked there

ps: global cooldown is wayy to low as i see in the background is 100 ms
set it to 900-1100 atleast

----------


## sc00p1

http://oi48.tinypic.com/2pye4r6.jpg

He seems to wanna cast it randomly still instead of right out of combat or he won't cast it at all

and I set global cooldown to 1000

----------


## jumperu

> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2pye4r6.jpg
> 
> He seems to wanna cast it randomly still instead of right out of combat or he won't cast it at all
> 
> and I set global cooldown to 1000


move the spell to buffs tab, instead of rest...

and another tip, when u bot, use windowed mode with low ress and make the wow window small as possible..seems to work better that way

----------


## sc00p1

Perfect thank you again+rep

----------


## ostef

Hi, thanks for the software, I currently have a problem on making my bot attack the monsters, I got how to make the grind function work, but when it walks automatically ,it just ignores all the monsters, Iorc warrior ) I tried to edit the combat behaviour alas I failed.

I´d be very thankful if someone could guide me on how to setup correctly the combat behaviour. Greetings

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, thanks for the software, I currently have a problem on making my bot attack the monsters, I got how to make the grind function work, but when it walks automatically ,it just ignores all the monsters, Iorc warrior ) I tried to edit the combat behaviour alas I failed.
> 
> I´d be very thankful if someone could guide me on how to setup correctly the combat behaviour. Greetings


the mobs that need to be killed are set in the profile settings
read the OP , how to make a grinding profile section...

"_3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc) , if you wanna ignore a mob in the area target it and hit + next to ignore (usually use it for yellow mobs that don't attack you and don't have good drops)"_

----------


## Romulis2000

anyone have a mage profile that works at lvl 1 - 10 ?
i have the profiles for lvling i just cant get the mage behaviour thats posted to work.

----------


## jumperu

> anyone have a mage profile that works at lvl 1 - 10 ?
> i have the profiles for lvling i just cant get the mage behaviour thats posted to work.


try this 1

Frost mage leveling - by jumperu.xml

----------


## Deathpeaks

The bot is skipping nodes in water when i follow a premade path in Vot4w. I dont see any option to make it go under water and mine it? please help

----------


## Romulis2000

Kudos to you once again sir. Currently working.
Have a warrior and hunter that are both 67 that im going to be working on so i can lvl there profs for panadaria. Cant wait to try some of the 60 - 90 profiles




> try this 1
> 
> Frost mage leveling - by jumperu.xml

----------


## romb0t

> The bot is skipping nodes in water when i follow a premade path in Vot4w. I dont see any option to make it go under water and mine it? please help


There is no such option and you have to know that if the bot detects that he has to swim to get a node, this node will be blacklisted so that the bot won't try to gather this node again.

----------


## jumperu

> Kudos to you once again sir. Currently working.
> Have a warrior and hunter that are both 67 that im going to be working on so i can lvl there profs for panadaria. Cant wait to try some of the 60 - 90 profiles


Your welcome, just know that i added spells up to lvl 25, so after that i think you can use the one from OP.




> The bot is skipping nodes in water when i follow a premade path in Vot4w. I dont see any option to make it go under water and mine it? please help


Open the profile with nodepad and delete the last lines that look like [BADNODE]1334094034703974[/BADNODE]
Then go to engine settings and untick "auto-blacklist nodes"
Know that if the node is in deep water, bot won't go to it, it will swim up and still blacklist that one, as romb0t already said.

The above option with auto-blacklist is not recomended to be off, as the bot will lose time to go to the inaccessible nodes, so it's better to have it on...it's all about speed. As the option i use with "mobs at node: 0" is about the same thing, in the time that the bot fights a mob he already gathered another node or 2..  :Smile:

----------


## vatoloco

hey, was wondering if anyone has any good working profile for gathering Adamantite ore/fel iron ore  :Smile: ?

----------


## chumii

Hey,

just downloaded LB and would like to give it a try, but I cant even get the bot starting.. it updated all files, i startet wow, startet the bot and it came up with the first instructions (keybinds etc) but after that, nothing more happens. if i try to start the .exe again, the LB logo comes up for 2 seconds and thats it.. no process, no bot window.. i'm running windows 8 64bit. wow is set to 32bit client, .net 4.5 is installed.. i tried all compatibility modes, running as admin and so on, but no error message or sth, just logo and nothing more.

anyone else having this issues or a solution?


/edit: found it a few pages before: change filename "productkey" to "createkey". maybe you should mention it in the first post, seems that more people have that issue

----------


## tropicocity

Can anyone tell me where the heck i set up a combat behaviour? I have the xml file for a shadow priest, but i have no idea how to load it into the bot ><

----------


## jumperu

> Can anyone tell me where the heck i set up a combat behaviour? I have the xml file for a shadow priest, but i have no idea how to load it into the bot ><


read first post, down under q&a...what are behaviors!!




> hey, was wondering if anyone has any good working profile for gathering Adamantite ore/fel iron ore ?


you will find in the link below alot of fly profiles, i recommend the one named *Ryans Outlands Mega Route (covers all outlands, huge profile)*

fly.7z




> /edit: found it a few pages before: change filename "productkey" to "createkey". maybe you should mention it in the first post, seems that more people have that issue


yea, added to OP at the top, with big letters, hope that will lower the posts about this, most ppl use search  :Smile:

----------


## tropicocity

Silly me  :Smile:  Thankyou for the quick response! 

One more question, if I were to want to use a herb-gathering profile, would it be ran under the farming bot?

----------


## jumperu

> Silly me  Thankyou for the quick response! 
> 
> One more question, if I were to want to use a herb-gathering profile, would it be ran under the farming bot?


Farming engine is for taking care of you farm @ Sunsong Ranch.

For fly gathering...use fly gathering engine..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## xhavokxx

Hi, great work here keep it up!

I haver encountered a problem with the flying engine on lazy bot that i have never seen in my 4+ years of using it and any other bot for that instance. 
I press go and everything is set up fine it fights if it has to it mounts up fine then about 5 mins in it just wants to mount up on travellers Tundra mammoth?!
If i click the buff and dismount it mounts up and goes but i have to do it manually.

Any suggestions?

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, great work here keep it up!
> 
> I haver encountered a problem with the flying engine on lazy bot that i have never seen in my 4+ years of using it and any other bot for that instance. 
> I press go and everything is set up fine it fights if it has to it mounts up fine then about 5 mins in it just wants to mount up on travellers Tundra mammoth?!
> If i click the buff and dismount it mounts up and goes but i have to do it manually.
> 
> Any suggestions?


In engine settings, fly mount keys, there are 2 options to set. make sure they are both fly mounts, and that the second bar&key is not set to mammoth. Also untick in general settings - plugins tab, the tundra mammoth sell plugin if you have it.

----------


## xhavokxx

thanks for the reply! All of my settings were for flying mounts and the general settings were flying also i removed all the ground mounts from bars. After posting i deleted prowl, dash and stampeding roar from the behaviour that was provided for feral by your good self jumperu. Thats seemed to sort the problem. I am at a loss as to why it caused it :/

thanks again

----------


## lazyang

it's so wonderful quite here.. =DDD

is there somebody who got banned with lb in the last days? 
blizz banned a lot in the last week, hb forum is full of reports, some big botter lost all their acc's.
so i'm not sure i should bot a bit lesser or use the opportune moment while the ah prices go a bit up.  :Smile: 
maybe they just look for/found something special in hb and keep up the legal fight ingame..

----------


## AlmostEpic

Downloadable fishing engine is not working properly. Steps I took; Downloaded .DLL file, created new folder called engines in LB main folder, placed DLL in engines folder, started WoW 32 bit, Started LB, Selected Fishing Engine from engines list. Checked through all General settings to make sure everything was set (key's etc.), Checked Engine Settings and set my Lure key, Equipped my fishing poll and set fishing action on action bar, Started Bot.

Issues with the fishing engine, it uses the Lure regardless of weather it already used one (guessing its basing it off of every 10 minutes or so of the bot running instead of weather or not you have a buff). Secondly after it casts instead of searching for the bobber in front of you, the mouse jumps to the top left corner of the screen and moves around in the corner of the screen, then after not finding it in the corner it does a "wide area" sweep of the screen in front of you which may or may not find the bobber this time. Lastly even if it does find the bobber on the wide screen sweep it doesn't interact with it to reel in the fish.

----------


## jumperu

> Downloadable fishing engine is not working properly. Steps I took; Downloaded .DLL file, created new folder called engines in LB main folder, placed DLL in engines folder, started WoW 32 bit, Started LB, Selected Fishing Engine from engines list. Checked through all General settings to make sure everything was set (key's etc.), Checked Engine Settings and set my Lure key, Equipped my fishing poll and set fishing action on action bar, Started Bot.
> 
> Issues with the fishing engine, it uses the Lure regardless of weather it already used one (guessing its basing it off of every 10 minutes or so of the bot running instead of weather or not you have a buff). Secondly after it casts instead of searching for the bobber in front of you, the mouse jumps to the top left corner of the screen and moves around in the corner of the screen, then after not finding it in the corner it does a "wide area" sweep of the screen in front of you which may or may not find the bobber this time. Lastly even if it does find the bobber on the wide screen sweep it doesn't interact with it to reel in the fish.


i don't think it works without memory writing on..but make sure you have bound correctly the interactwithtarget key




> it's so wonderful quite here.. =DDD
> 
> is there somebody who got banned with lb in the last days? 
> blizz banned a lot in the last week, hb forum is full of reports, some big botter lost all their acc's.
> so i'm not sure i should bot a bit lesser or use the opportune moment while the ah prices go a bit up. 
> maybe they just look for/found something special in hb and keep up the legal fight ingame..


ye there were some reports on the other thread too http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-around-8.html

i lost 2 accounts, while other 2 that were botting the same time are ok and still going, i'm guessing they are taking care of those that got reported..

----------


## lazyang

> i don't think it works without memory writing on..but make sure you have bound correctly the interactwithtarget key
> 
> 
> 
> ye there were some reports on the other thread too http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-around-8.html
> 
> i lost 2 accounts, while other 2 that were botting the same time are ok and still going, i'm guessing they are taking care of those that got reported..


sorry for your loss, Jumperu  :Frown: 
yeah, could be that they haven't so much to do before the patch and use the time to clean the house.

i have this prob with the fishing engine too, in the past it worked correctly without mem writing but now sometimes it starts to bug in Almostepic's described way.
tryed a lot but haven't found a way to fix it.

----------


## LazyRaider

Excuse me for the ignorance but I am trying to load the profiles for leveling and such on here and when I go to try and load it...nothing happens.

Its the same for one of the behavior routines... it goes and tells me "Could not save behavior System.UnauthorizedAccessException blah blah" when I try to save it. I know I'm just learning how to use this but I've aleady watched the video and read the manual and it does not to help these two issues

edit: ran it in debug mode, every behavior i find keeps telling me it cant find spells on the bars... despite them being there... I am not using bar 1..., I am making sure they are their, my profile problem was fixed... this bot is currently horrible compared to others I've used in the past... although I am new to it and looking for help in solving these problems with the behaviors not finding spells.

----------


## lazyang

> Excuse me for the ignorance but I am trying to load the profiles for leveling and such on here and when I go to try and load it...nothing happens.
> 
> Its the same for one of the behavior routines... it goes and tells me "Could not save behavior System.UnauthorizedAccessException blah blah" when I try to save it. I know I'm just learning how to use this but I've aleady watched the video and read the manual and it does not to help these two issues
> 
> edit: ran it in debug mode, every behavior i find keeps telling me it cant find spells on the bars... despite them being there... I am not using bar 1..., I am making sure they are their, my profile problem was fixed... this bot is currently horrible compared to others I've used in the past... although I am new to it and looking for help in solving these problems with the behaviors not finding spells.


hmmm, strange, is your client/bot running in the same language? and is it the same language like the behavior you loaded?
hope you didn't use the rotator.
i use bar 1 and haven't any probs.
are your action bars right bound with the shift?
if you haven't done: reset the keybindings and add the 3 things which was explained (interact with tar, last tar and so on) and check again the bindings of your bars.

----------


## jumperu

> this bot is currently horrible compared to others I've used in the past... although I am new to it and looking for help in solving these problems with the behaviors not finding spells.


You say it's horrible cause you have not configure it properly.
first get from the first page the behavior for your char, let's say fury warr for example, and save it in your lazybot folder, behaviors folder. Next go to the bot, open combat setings, and where is the drop down that says select behavior, select fury warr and press close and don't save (don't press save behavior)  :Smile: 
Next, when you start the bot, press log debug, and it should show you what spells you have on bars and wich are not (do not use any addons)
If you have a druid, shadow priest, don't use bar 1, use bar 2-6....any key from 1 to 0....not 11 or 12.

If you are low level, depends how the behavior is set, it could be that only the high lvl spells are set into the combat sequence.

If you have more questions, post again, and don't disregard the bot before you see what it can do.

----------


## AlmostEpic

> i don't think it works without memory writing on..but make sure you have bound correctly the interactwithtarget key


Thanks for the quick reply jumperu, I do have interactwithtarget bound correctly as the other engines work fine, and I did try with memory writing turned on and it worked. Why does this one require memory writing when the flying engine which allows to fish from pools does not? I don't really care for the higher risk of the account getting banned for using memory writing.

----------


## lazyang

afaik you shouldn't use mem writing, ban incoming!

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for the quick reply jumperu, I do have interactwithtarget bound correctly as the other engines work fine, and I did try with memory writing turned on and it worked. Why does this one require memory writing when the flying engine which allows to fish from pools does not? I don't really care for the higher risk of the account getting banned for using memory writing.



idk why it only works with mw on, could be that the bobber is smaller than the vein/herb and thus the scan misses it, could be that the engine is not written for this version of the bot (r0mbot maintained his own version, the one we are currently using has alot of changes), i will talk to r0mbot and ask him to take a second look at it, maybe he's willing to fix it

----------


## lazyang

> idk why it only works with mw on, could be that the bobber is smaller than the vein/herb and thus the scan misses it, could be that the engine is not written for this version of the bot (r0mbot maintained his own version, the one we are currently using has alot of changes), i will talk to r0mbot and ask him to take a second look at it, maybe he's willing to fix it


the strange thing is, that he starts in the left corner, looks like some parameters ( :Smile: ) aren't right

----------


## LazyRaider

> You say it's horrible cause you have not configure it properly.
> first get from the first page the behavior for your char, let's say fury warr for example, and save it in your lazybot folder, behaviors folder. Next go to the bot, open combat setings, and where is the drop down that says select behavior, select fury warr and press close and don't save (don't press save behavior) 
> Next, when you start the bot, press log debug, and it should show you what spells you have on bars and wich are not (do not use any addons)
> If you have a druid, shadow priest, don't use bar 1, use bar 2-6....any key from 1 to 0....not 11 or 12.
> 
> If you are low level, depends how the behavior is set, it could be that only the high lvl spells are set into the combat sequence.
> 
> If you have more questions, post again, and don't disregard the bot before you see what it can do.


I'm actually using your lock behavior and it keeps on telling me that I do not have certain spells on my actionbars... even after deleting the behavior and redownloading it and making sure to follow your steps.

Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars
Key: Mortal Coil does not exist on your bars
Key: Unending Resolve does not exist on your bars
Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars
Key: Summon Doomguard does not exist on your bars
Key: Flames of Xoroth does not exist on your bars
Key: Fire and Brimstone does not exist on your bars
Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars

----------


## jumperu

> I'm actually using your lock behavior and it keeps on telling me that I do not have certain spells on my actionbars... even after deleting the behavior and redownloading it and making sure to follow your steps.
> 
> Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars
> Key: Mortal Coil does not exist on your bars
> Key: Unending Resolve does not exist on your bars
> Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars
> Key: Summon Doomguard does not exist on your bars
> Key: Flames of Xoroth does not exist on your bars
> Key: Fire and Brimstone does not exist on your bars
> Key: Incinerate does not exist on your bars


make sure you have installed the latest .net framework (if you are not sure, reinstall it)...it's the only cause that the bot does not "communicate" (find spells, mount&move, etc) properly with wow
also, if you are on win8, could be the cause..

does it find all the other spells?..are you sure you are in destro specc and with the talents i pointed?

----------


## LazyRaider

Just got it to find all but Incinerate.. it thinks incinerate is Shadowbolt..

I have the newest .net framework as well, not running win8

----------


## jumperu

> Just got it to find all but Incinerate.. it thinks incinerate is Shadowbolt..
> 
> I have the newest .net framework as well, not running win8


go to combat settings, combat tab, open up incinerate, tick send key..and set the key for incinerate..  :Wink: ...lemme know how the behavior is and how to improve it

----------


## Evilwookie

What would you say is the best class for doing all the things u can do with botting, grinding places, herb/mining, etc

----------


## chiem

Are there any PVP profiles?

----------


## jumperu

> What would you say is the best class for doing all the things u can do with botting, grinding places, herb/mining, etc


Best for grinding are warrs/pala/dk....good behaviors for each and they can take multiple mobs at the same time. Hunters too.
I would not recommend mages/lock cause they are squishy.

For gathering i suggest druid, cause he does not dismount when gathering herbs, so it saves some time, but pala/dk are good to with the talent for speed increase.




> Are there any PVP profiles?


This bot does not support PVP.

----------


## shxdxws

Is this version working with the current patch? I could not get it to recognize that I was in game, even on 32bit and DX9.

----------


## jumperu

> Is this version working with the current patch? I could not get it to recognize that I was in game, even on 32bit and DX9.


it works ok for every1 else, patch won't be for another week so...you either did not start wow in 32 bit or you don't have .net framework installed... (no1 said anything about dx9?? :Smile:  )

----------


## lazyang

> idk why it only works with mw on, could be that the bobber is smaller than the vein/herb and thus the scan misses it, could be that the engine is not written for this version of the bot (r0mbot maintained his own version, the one we are currently using has alot of changes), i will talk to r0mbot and ask him to take a second look at it, maybe he's willing to fix it


that would be nice!
have some pala's which like to fish ;D
thanks a lot!

----------


## shxdxws

> it works ok for every1 else, patch won't be for another week so...you either did not start wow in 32 bit or you don't have .net framework installed... (no1 said anything about dx9?? )


I have .net 4.5 (just updated it) and I am running 32 bit mode. It still says not ingame. I tried windowed FS, windowed and full screen modes to see if that made a difference. No luck so far. I have run LB before on the same machine with no issues so I am at a loss as to why it won't work now.

----------


## shxdxws

> I have .net 4.5 (just updated it) and I am running 32 bit mode. It still says not ingame. I tried windowed FS, windowed and full screen modes to see if that made a difference. No luck so far. I have run LB before on the same machine with no issues so I am at a loss as to why it won't work now.


Is it possible that this wont run on a trial acct.?

----------


## lazyang

> Is it possible that this wont run on a trial acct.?


no, it works with trial too

----------


## stingervelvon

i have a problem with Lazybot Evo. i can set it up to grind with a blood Dk and such but i cant get it to farm at all.
is it possible to have a grinding + mining profile for VOT4W ??
would appreciate it much

----------


## romb0t

> Is it possible that this wont run on a trial acct.?


Are you sure that you have followed the steps in the first post ??? Especially the one to rename productkey to createkey for the first time you run the bot ?




> i have a problem with Lazybot Evo. i can set it up to grind with a blood Dk and such but i cant get it to farm at all.
> is it possible to have a grinding + mining profile for VOT4W ??
> would appreciate it much


No, it is either grinding or farming, not both.

----------


## Clotic

sup i play on a 3.3.5 server .. and i got lazybot .. got a profile its just that the "hunter" gose melee not ranged how do i fix this?.

----------


## Romulis2000

- looking for wraith grinding profiles ( 70 - 80 )

----------


## jumperu

> sup i play on a 3.3.5 server .. and i got lazybot .. got a profile its just that the "hunter" gose melee not ranged how do i fix this?.



combat settings - down at pre-pull and pull values....set 40 yards for both




> - looking for wraith grinding profiles ( 70 - 80 )


i'll post some when i get home later today  :Smile: 

LE: here are all my profiles for LK http://www.mediafire.com/?5r02253q5sc89b4 , most are made by me, so they are named after the zone i made them, if you need help pm me again..

----------


## loves2spooge

Does anyone know for sure (because this has happened to them) 

If you have more than one account linked in battle.net and bot w/ only one of them, while the others you NEVER bot on, if you get banned, is the entire battle.net account banned or just the account w/ the bot?

----------


## qq12345

> Does anyone know for sure (because this has happened to them) 
> 
> If you have more than one account linked in battle.net and bot w/ only one of them, while the others you NEVER bot on, if you get banned, is the entire battle.net account banned or just the account w/ the bot?


This is really going to depend on the person handling the case, they can potentially ban any accounts you've logged into.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...nd-realid.html (Project Bot Ban (With LiveStream). Bot account made with Bossland on realID !!) is one example.

----------


## loves2spooge

Thanks for the reply QQ. I guess it just depends hmm.

----------


## Meltjuh

Does anybody have a new leveling profiles (1-90) download location? The download links in the first post are dead  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> Does anyone know for sure (because this has happened to them) 
> 
> If you have more than one account linked in battle.net and bot w/ only one of them, while the others you NEVER bot on, if you get banned, is the entire battle.net account banned or just the account w/ the bot?


got 2 acc banned, 3 are still going strong, same b-net
for me it was always been : ban if i bot/trade gold on the acc, no ban if i did not bot/trade




> Can you post the source for it? I've been looking around but can't find it


you can find on google the source for lb the way it was when Arutha stopped working on it, in early january 2012, i think it was patch 4.1 in wow

for the current version, ragehunter has not released the source, and he said he won't either




> Does anybody have a new leveling profiles (1-90) download location? The download links in the first post are dead


The links in the first post are fine, check your provider.. (use a proxy or something, they probably banned mediafire and other sharing sites)

----------


## loves2spooge

Thanks for the info. For everything. You rock Jumperu!

----------


## pauli1822

good how are you? excuse the bot does not work today that came the new patch 5.2 if anyone knows anything and if I could please provide assistance as well not use the bot to level up thanks ..

----------


## chimpavaca

> Status: NOT WORKING with 5.2 (please be patient, when it's ready it will auto-update)


tHANK YOU!!

----------


## pauli1822

ok thanks friend

----------


## Rage Hunter

If who can help!
Can not read the names of the players. There's that something has changed, I do not understand.

----------


## loves2spooge

Wait for update Rage.

----------


## Aislis

> Wait for update Rage.


Hes the developer...

----------


## loves2spooge

No kidding? lol, my bad. I guess that name does sound hella familiar lol. sorry  :Smile:

----------


## romb0t

> If who can help!
> Can not read the names of the players. There's that something has changed, I do not understand.


RageH,

Here what I have found for the names:


```
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0xC7BEB8,
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x018,
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x021
```

Let me know if it works for you.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> .....


Thank you very much.

Still can not write to ask you in private on Coode such values. All I can find, but they do not.


```
            PlayerNameCachePointer = 0xC7BEB8,
            PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
            PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x018,
            PlayerNameStringOffset = 0x021
```

----------


## pauli1822

Good evening, this very difficult culminate with the upgrade? that's what it takes?

----------


## Aislis

> Thank you very much.
> 
> Still can not write to ask you in private on Coode such values. All I can find, but they do not.
> 
> 
> ```
>             PlayerNameCachePointer = 0xC7BEB8,
>             PlayerNameMaskOffset = 0x024,
>             PlayerNameBaseOffset = 0x018,
> ...



Rage, Im not sure what you mean by names? I have no coding experience but I was trying to dig for you. I found: 
Are you meaning like the player name? If so I assumed it would be in with the player data. 
if (!Directory.Exists(GrindingEngine.OurDirectory + "\\PlayerData\\"))
Directory.CreateDirectory(GrindingEngine.OurDirectory + "\\PlayerData\\");
string filename = GrindingEngine.OurDirectory + "\\PlayerData\\" + ObjectManager.MyPlayer.Name + ".txt";
try

----------


## romb0t

Well the player name (the one that is connected) is at 0xEADAA8.

The other stuff that I have provided is to get the name of a player around you.

----------


## gav

VERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY special thanks Rage Hunter to update LB so fast :Smile:

----------


## EddyEvil

Thank you for the update guys!  :Smile:

----------


## henning1234

Am I the only one having problems with looting and skinning since the update?

----------


## loves2spooge

Great work, I haven't tested yet Henning so im sorry I cannot answer. Anyone else having problems? Great work w/ the speedy update. 

How does everything look Jump?

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Thanks for being so speedy with the update. Much appreciated.

----------


## chimpavaca

Thanks to Rage Hunter, romb0t, and all the ones who helped fixing the bot to the current state.

----------


## pauli1822

Thanks friends today but immediately came a new small patch and re-damage the bot :S

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks friends today but immediately came a new small patch and re-damage the bot :S


really?...mine works fine..

more details? eu/us ? ...patch note details?

pic or it didn't happen

----------


## scythlyr

I don't know if it's damaged or not (haven't tested it, no time to) but in theory (in the official download site) the version is "LAZY EVOLUTION 5.2 16,650" while WoW is now 16669

----------


## ktf

It's the ninja patch in the US servers (small 5 MB patch). EU works fine for now.

----------


## pauli1822

is the new small patch that says our friend wow step now 16,669 and the bot does not work  :Frown:

----------


## Aislis

Mine was working fine until I logged out to switch characters. At that point it made me apply the patch, and with the new patch it will no longer detect my character to attach the program to.

----------


## pauli1822

me too. this is the probolem :/

----------


## jumperu

> Mine was working fine until I logged out to switch characters. At that point it made me apply the patch, and with the new patch it will no longer detect my character to attach the program to.


I'm sure that once the patch hits EU also, Ragehunter will update it again. Be patient.

----------


## loves2spooge

Jump are you having an issue? There was an auto-update today and now we cannot seem to attach. Rage a quick worker so will just have to wait and see, just wasn't sure if you were having an issue as well.

----------


## lazyang

yes, have the same prob, don't get an attach-window after the second little patch.

----------


## Aislis

Jump, I was just trying to include some more specifics on the issue. I appreciate all that yourself and Rage does for us.

----------


## loves2spooge

Rage deserves some sleep as well  :Smile:

----------


## pauli1822

hello Rage Thanks

----------


## lupor

Last pathch didnt work, it cant load the attach window ;(

----------


## loves2spooge

Latest patch 13669? or something. Attaches great. Haven't had a chance to RUN it yet but will soon. Great fast work Rage.  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Last pathch didnt work, it cant load the attach window ;(


did u try this?
*- if you start the bot, it shows the mop logo and it closes right after, go to lb folder and rename the file "productkey" to "createkey"*

----------


## loves2spooge

Attaches, didn't want to run the profile at first, just reloaded bot and it works brilliantly! Great work Rage. Thanks all.

----------


## lupor

Thanks jumperu, it works now  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackcrayon

> Am I the only one having problems with looting and skinning since the update?


I am also having the same problem. The bot runs normally ; it kills then loots but then when it goes to skin the corpse it stops right in the middle of skinning and moves on to the next body. Sometimes (about 1 out of 5) it actually loots. It just runs off and kills more mobs. I've tried reseting engine default settings but no luck. I ran it last night and just wound up with a few stacks of leather but had a crap ton of greens in my bags. I'm going to just reinstall a fresh copy of the bot with all default settings and use the forums default profiles on the first page to see what happens and if it works properly ill try loading my custom profiles.

----------


## lazyang

has somebody any idea why the prospector plugin isn't working anymore?  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I am also having the same problem. The bot runs normally ; it kills then loots but then when it goes to skin the corpse it stops right in the middle of skinning and moves on to the next body. Sometimes (about 1 out of 5) it actually loots. It just runs off and kills more mobs. I've tried reseting engine default settings but no luck. I ran it last night and just wound up with a few stacks of leather but had a crap ton of greens in my bags. I'm going to just reinstall a fresh copy of the bot with all default settings and use the forums default profiles on the first page to see what happens and if it works properly ill try loading my custom profiles.



yeah, sadly there is a bug and after he skins some corpses it does not loot them, just moves on  :Frown:  i think it's only for skinning, the rest of the bot seems to be as it was

as i bot/skinn with my hunter, a tip for others like me. get glyph of fetch, and add a rule at buffs tab: "ticker 20000" - cast spell "Fetch", this way u won't miss any loot :P

----------


## freeloading

@jumperu.

I finally got my hunter up and running to farm herb n ores. Couple of things on the hunter behavior (Maximum tweaked hunter behavior)...

1) Does not seem to use kill command
2) Sometimes when disengage it falls off the cliff and oor of pet's target
3) Cannot find Cobra Shot when I start the bot even though I've put it on several bars to make sure and it does not use it either
4) Pet seem to survive better with Spirit Bond...just my observation
5) Overall the hunter seem to die a lot compared to my Blood DK and had to use a smaller profile like just VOT4W instead of doing a long ass run like I used to

----------


## pauli1822

good friends I have a problem I think because I have closed the bot wow account the bot is undetectable?

----------


## UNTLSCM

> did u try this?
> *- if you start the bot, it shows the mop logo and it closes right after, go to lb folder and rename the file "productkey" to "createkey"*


I am admittedly not the brightest bulb in the christmas tree, but I cannot for the life of me find this file to rename.

I am having this exact issue and can't find the file to rename. If you could point me in the right direction I would be very thankful.

-UNTLSCM

----------


## Rage Hunter

> I am admittedly not the brightest bulb in the christmas tree, but I cannot for the life of me find this file to rename.
> 
> I am having this exact issue and can't find the file to rename. If you could point me in the right direction I would be very thankful.
> 
> -UNTLSCM


Been Deleted.

----------


## tylen

whats the new registration \ authorization thing?

----------


## jumperu

> @jumperu.
> 
> I finally got my hunter up and running to farm herb n ores. Couple of things on the hunter behavior (Maximum tweaked hunter behavior)...
> 
> 1) Does not seem to use kill command
> 2) Sometimes when disengage it falls off the cliff and oor of pet's target
> 3) Cannot find Cobra Shot when I start the bot even though I've put it on several bars to make sure and it does not use it either
> 4) Pet seem to survive better with Spirit Bond...just my observation
> 5) Overall the hunter seem to die a lot compared to my Blood DK and had to use a smaller profile like just VOT4W instead of doing a long ass run like I used to


Very nice feedback, i wish more ppl would do this 
1. Will take a look at this, mine uses it (maybe you have it on keys 11 or 12? bot does not use those)
2. I have no way of controlling this, it should be disabled(delete the rule) when flygathering or when botting near cliffs.
3. Happened to me2, though i didn't mind since it was rarely using it.
4. You can delete the Exhiliration rule if u take the spirit bond talent, though there will be no emergency heal  :Frown: , but with a pet on tank specc and mending glyph, mine was tanking 6-7 mobs with 2-3 levels above him with np.
5. He died because of the profile? To many mobs on him at once?.. Get better gear  :Smile: ..

For point 1 and 3, you can open combat settings, double click the specific rule, like double click kill command, instead of cast spell, tick send key (and assign the key u have for kill command ingame), that way it will cast it, same for cobra shot.
Tell me how it goes..




> Only option is Behavior Engine...then I go to Combat settings,choose Prot Paladin then I close the window and when I press start it shows me the message above :S


There is no message above?..did u forgot to post the error?
Read first post, if ur error is: 
*If you get this error: "CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting", you need to have a behavior, so read the q&a below ^^

*


> good friends I have a problem I think because I have closed the bot wow account the bot is undetectable?


Please write again in english.




> Been Deleted.





> whats the new registration \ authorization thing?


Ty Ragehunter for the fast fix with the loot.
Unfortunately after making an account with the new registration window, it says *NO GAME*, so it won't attach.
I wish you would explain a bit the new features you are adding.

@all
As far as i can see, we have to make an account in the first registration window. (switch the tabs abit, it will switch the language to english)
Idk what it is for, i just hope we will be able to run more than 1 lb on the same ip.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> @all
> As far as i can see, we have to make an account in the first registration window. (switch the tabs abit, it will switch the language to english)
> Idk what it is for, i just hope we will be able to run more than 1 lb on the same ip.


nor any reference to the ip
this is just a way to count users
know their approximate number

----------


## freeloading

Hmmm....new update was supposed to fix looting but now when I start LB I get a box in russian...lol

WTB English translation please. I can go with French too...just that Russian is way out of my league :P

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Hmmm....new update was supposed to fix looting but now when I start LB I get a box in russian...lol
> 
> WTB English translation please. I can go with French too...just that Russian is way out of my league :P


Sorry, use checkBox.

----------


## Romulis2000

this new registration, authorization thing...is this a sign that Lazybot is going to change to a pay service ?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> this new registration, authorization thing...is this a sign that Lazybot is going to change to a pay service ?


This is not my engine.
Respectively, and to me it does not Sell Now.

----------


## Romulis2000

im not sure how other ppl feel about this change with the authorization but i personally value my anonymity am i required to use real information in the registration , as this is slightly intrusive to my privacy , of course this is just my opinion. I don't have a problem with the bot or any of the ppl developing it i just don't like my information being entered into things like this, in-case blizz decides to try and make you give up information of the bots users emails or other such information. From a legal stand point im not sure if they can or would do this, but i try to avoid using my information as much as possible.

----------


## HGWells

How do i reset the settings back to english? The checkBox got checked on the Authorization for Russian.

----------


## Ejuice

> This is not my engine.
> Respectively, and to me it does not Sell Now.


so your server has been hacked ? or what do we do now?

----------


## jumperu

> im not sure how other ppl feel about this change with the authorization but i personally value my anonymity am i required to use real information in the registration , as this is slightly intrusive to my privacy , of course this is just my opinion. I don't have a problem with the bot or any of the ppl developing it i just don't like my information being entered into things like this, in-case blizz decides to try and make you give up information of the bots users emails or other such information. From a legal stand point im not sure if they can or would do this, but i try to avoid using my information as much as possible.


You can use any e-mail u want, as Ragehunter said, the login thing is just a way for him to count the users of the bot.





> How do i reset the settings back to english? The checkBox got checked on the Authorization for Russian.


it's in english now (if it's not updating, reinstall it)




> so your server has been hacked ? or what do we do now?


Just complete the registration and start the bot as normal..

----------


## Ejuice

> You can use any e-mail u want, as Ragehunter said, the login thing is just a way for him to count the users of the bot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's in english now (if it's not updating, reinstall it)
> 
> 
> 
> Just complete the registration and start the bot as normal..


when i press run nothing happen, it just turned in framed/marked and nothing else, no confirmation or anything

----------


## Rage Hunter

> im not sure how other ppl feel about this change with the authorization but i personally value my anonymity am i required to use real information in the registration , as this is slightly intrusive to my privacy , of course this is just my opinion. I don't have a problem with the bot or any of the ppl developing it i just don't like my information being entered into things like this, in-case blizz decides to try and make you give up information of the bots users emails or other such information. From a legal stand point im not sure if they can or would do this, but i try to avoid using my information as much as possible.


mail is stored on the server, it is deleted in 5 minutes and only the username and password + SN
I'm not crazy, actually.

----------


## pauli1822

have detected my bot, and closed my account, hopefully I opened a ticket and unblocked again.

----------


## Ejuice

> mail is stored on the server, it is deleted in 5 minutes and only the username and password + SN
> I'm not crazy, actually.


heh we know that you are not crazy, some are just abit paranoid thats all  :Smile: 

but i still have problems registrate in the program, have tryed to reboot severel times and nothing happen  :Frown:

----------


## Rage Hunter

> have detected my bot, and closed my account, hopefully I opened a ticket and unblocked again.


If I read what you wrote. This can not be.
If they find out that you are using a bot, the lock will be removed in 2-3 months only. And can never be removed.




> heh we know that you are not crazy, some are just abit paranoid thats all


http://вов-эволюция.рф/sh_0.jpg or http://xn----ctbab4arrd7e4coo.xn--p1ai/sh_0.jpg or

----------


## loves2spooge

Banned. 

I was using the version before the registration, I haven't registered anything to Rage. Was running Sat attended and Sunday morning attended. 
I WAS botting w/ Memory-editing, in case this helps anyone. Last place I botted was in Outland. 

Good luck. Let me know if I can provide any more information

Edit*

Just wanted to add, I was selling most everything on AH as I was leveling. I do not think it was detected, but I DO think they watched. Only way I can think of. Anyone else using memory-edit?

----------


## Ejuice

and i would be happy if i could just registrate on the program, going to get insane of uninstalling and reinstalling :/

----------


## tuto3324

> when i press run nothing happen, it just turned in framed/marked and nothing else, no confirmation or anything


Same problem here, i press run but nothing happens. Any solution to this?

----------


## UNTLSCM

> Been Deleted.


It's a fresh install, I'm very eager to get this bot running. 

Any ideas on what might be causing this issue to persist? The panda screen flashes, then nothing. 

TIA,
UNTLSCM

----------


## jumperu

> Same problem here, i press run but nothing happens. Any solution to this?





> and i would be happy if i could just registrate on the program, going to get insane of uninstalling and reinstalling :/





> It's a fresh install, I'm very eager to get this bot running. 
> 
> Any ideas on what might be causing this issue to persist? The panda screen flashes, then nothing. 
> 
> TIA,
> UNTLSCM


It's very easy to complete the new registration thinghy. Choose an username/password and an e-mail (does not need to be real), press *RUN* and it should give u a code, u don't have to remember it, then press *CLOSE*. After you press close, the window with the character selection should appear.

If you copy or install the bot to another computer (or run more than 1 copy of the bot) , then just go to the login tab and log with the same USERNAME and PASSWORD that u used when u first registered.

----------


## Ejuice

WEE now it worked  :Smile:  i was logged in WOW when i did it  :Smile:

----------


## UNTLSCM

Quick update, registered properly and got the bot screen to load . 

Now when I go to attach, with WoW open and my chacarter logged in the attach screen shows "No game." 

I notice the 64bit OS box but am unable to tick the checkbox. (running vista64)

Any protips for this issue?

-UNTLSCM

----------


## jumperu

> Quick update, registered properly and got the bot screen to load . 
> 
> Now when I go to attach, with WoW open and my chacarter logged in the attach screen shows "No game." 
> 
> I notice the 64bit OS box but am unable to tick the checkbox. (running vista64)
> 
> Any protips for this issue?
> 
> -UNTLSCM



run wow in 32 bit

----------


## UNTLSCM

32bit WoW or 32 bit OS? Because I'm running WoW 32 bit and the bot isn't recognizing the game.

Thanks for the quick reply.

-UNTLSCM

----------


## jumperu

> 32bit WoW or 32 bit OS?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> -UNTLSCM


*- only 32bit wow client (HOW TO)*

----------


## UNTLSCM

That was it, thanks jumperu  :Smile: 

-UNTLSCM

----------


## HGWells

> How do i reset the settings back to english? The checkBox got checked on the Authorization for Russian.


It didn't work. I think its a registry entry in my system but i don't know what string it would be under.

----------


## jumperu

> It didn't work. I think its a registry entry in my system but i don't know what string it would be under.


did u try to reinstall the whole bot?

----------


## loves2spooge

> have detected my bot, and closed my account, hopefully I opened a ticket and unblocked again.


Pauli can we have some information? I was banned as well. Memory Editing? Might you have been reported?

Thanks

----------


## HGWells

> did u try to reinstall the whole bot?


I got it worked out. All good now thanks  :Smile:

----------


## loves2spooge

A note about the "registration process"

When creating the username you desire, do not use mike.k, or james.k, or jack.r or anything w/ a period in it. I used just a simple login name and it worked, the others did not.

----------


## shxdxws

> Are you sure that you have followed the steps in the first post ??? Especially the one to rename productkey to createkey for the first time you run the bot ?


Actually, the folder I originally was using did not have a productkey file...I reinstalled and found it - that WAS the issue, so thank you very much! Running smooth as it ever did now!

----------


## Grabberman

really annoying me i dont know how to add a combat profile to this version?

----------


## tuto3324

> It's very easy to complete the new registration thinghy. Choose an username/password and an e-mail (does not need to be real), press *RUN* and it should give u a code, u don't have to remember it, then press *CLOSE*. After you press close, the window with the character selection should appear.
> 
> If you copy or install the bot to another computer (or run more than 1 copy of the bot) , then just go to the login tab and log with the same USERNAME and PASSWORD that u used when u first registered.


 Tried reinstalling, and nothing happens, it doesnt appear any code when i press run, the registration windows just stays there like nothing  :Frown:

----------


## szilcsi

someone have a working herb leveling profile? i converted all old profiles i found at OC, but not worked 1-75 alliance profiles just walk around, goes to all trees, avoid all herbs 
i want level my herb (and mining as well) with flying mount. also search for 83-85 leveling profile for my monk

another question is about the behaviors: can i make a blank behavior? i mean i want use PQR for fighting. so i could make a behavior with pre-pull and pull settings and other left blank?

----------


## jumperu

> A note about the "registration process"
> 
> When creating the username you desire, do not use mike.k, or james.k, or jack.r or anything w/ a period in it. I used just a simple login name and it worked, the others did not.


will add this info to op, tnx




> Tried reinstalling, and nothing happens, it doesnt appear any code when i press run, the registration windows just stays there like nothing


run the bot as admin, and disable the firewall for a bit, it might be blocking the program connection to the web




> really annoying me i dont know how to add a combat profile to this version?


Read the first post, at the bottom i explained what are behaviors and how to add them.




> someone have a working herb leveling profile? i converted all old profiles i found at OC, but not worked 1-75 alliance profiles just walk around, goes to all trees, avoid all herbs


did u try the ones in the 1st post, i added herb/mine leveling 1-600
*Fly Gathering 1-600 - some gathering profiles..

*


> also search for 83-85 leveling profile for my monk


get a couple of mop lvl 83 items, and use the profile from the 1st post, 85-87, you should be ok*
*



> another question is about the behaviors: can i make a blank behavior? i mean i want use PQR for fighting. so i could make a behavior with pre-pull and pull settings and other left blank?


Yes u can, exactly as u said.

----------


## jaksie

i cant find any good link with a good download for lazybot... pls help me

----------


## anonimos1

Can you use Lazybot to farm archaeology somehow ?

----------


## loves2spooge

> i cant find any good link with a good download for lazybot... pls help me


Please see the original post. There are 3 good working links there.

----------


## jumperu

> Can you use Lazybot to farm archaeology somehow ?


Be patient, it will be released soon  :Smile:

----------


## loves2spooge

> Be patient, it will be released soon


Really?? Sweet!! Haha. How you doing jump? Any bans since patch? Only had one but was able to recover.

----------


## jumperu

> Really?? Sweet!! Haha. How you doing jump? Any bans since patch? Only had one but was able to recover.


all good, going strong, no bans so far, bot moves nice

yea, some1 updated an old diggy engine (it's an engine, like fly gathering, grinding, not a plugin), but it's still in testing mode..

----------


## loves2spooge

> all good, going strong, no bans so far, bot moves nice
> 
> yea, some1 updated an old diggy engine (it's an engine, like fly gathering, grinding, not a plugin), but it's still in testing mode..


Great news. Can't wait. Happy botting! :-)

----------


## Grabberman

I think you might wanna change that assa rogue profile its horrible all my rogue does it stand around caually cast mutilate when it has the feels to and uses my combo points on crimson tempest... CRIMSON TEMPEST??? he never recoups and the rule has him to do it at less than 80% and more than 3 combo points but he still wont cast it i need help i guess?

----------


## AnthonyB

Anyone made a Survival Hunter behaviour? Even if only half-baked it would save me starting from scratch.

----------


## jumperu

> I think you might wanna change that assa rogue profile its horrible all my rogue does it stand around caually cast mutilate when it has the feels to and uses my combo points on crimson tempest... CRIMSON TEMPEST??? he never recoups and the rule has him to do it at less than 80% and more than 3 combo points but he still wont cast it i need help i guess?


Sry m8, that is not my creation. You can pm the one who made it and tell him his work sucks or you can try and make it better your self.

*Assasination Rogue MOP More details in this POST (credits to Mackdaddy2887)
*
I made the one for combat if u wanna check it out and give some feedback.
*Combat Rogue MOP More details in this POST (new, leveling behavior lvl 1-50) (updated for 1-75..details in this POST)

*


> Anyone made a Survival Hunter behaviour? Even if only half-baked it would save me starting from scratch.


*
*
There is a BM one in the first post, i assure you it's my best creation yet  :Smile: 

Anyways, we cannot make behaviors for each specc, each class, it's to much work. I tend to make at least 1 for each class, and choose the best specc for the bot.
As a solution for you, make a blank behavior with only pre-pull and pull rules, and use pqr to handle the actual fight.

----------


## MomoGunz

Is the bot updated for the last patch ? #16685

----------


## loves2spooge

Seems to be working fine w/ latest patch MomoGunz.

----------


## MomoGunz

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## vidoxxas

I have this one strange problem when done with grinding profile for skinning. I make waypoints/spots/all the good stuff. Start the bot, it goes smooth and everything. And than, for no reason (bags are half empty and everything) bot goes away from waypoints to some location (ussualy north) on map and dies on first cliff from fall dmage... what the hell?

----------


## jumperu

> I have this one strange problem when done with grinding profile for skinning. I make waypoints/spots/all the good stuff. Start the bot, it goes smooth and everything. And than, for no reason (bags are half empty and everything) bot goes away from waypoints to some location (ussualy north) on map and dies on first cliff from fall dmage... what the hell?


Known bug, unknown reason.

I suspect interference from other programs like team viewer or another wow window opened. Or some program that uses alot of cpu like photoshop.
Or could be a milion other reasons.
Altough it does not happen on all profiles, maybe try and remake it, maybe it's the zone..

----------


## vidoxxas

Hmm, I will look in to it. I noticed that this happens only when League of Legends launcher (which is based on adobe air) is up and running, while Crysis 3 did nothing at all to how bot performed. Will do more tests now.

----------


## loves2spooge

Just had a server restart. Anyone know what they changed? I am apprehensive to use bot after restarts like that haha

----------


## tuto3324

> will add this info to op, tnx
> 
> 
> run the bot as admin, and disable the firewall for a bit, it might be blocking the program connection to the web


i already tried that, also tried in another computer and disabling the firewall and antivirus too, and the problem persist in the 2 computers. i dont know what im doing wrong, i run it as administrator, and i write my information but the run button does nothing

----------


## loves2spooge

> i already tried that, also tried in another computer and disabling the firewall and antivirus too, and the problem persist in the 2 computers. i dont know what im doing wrong, i run it as administrator, and i write my information but the run button does nothing


Make sure wow is running.

----------


## MomoGunz

> Just had a server restart. Anyone know what they changed? I am apprehensive to use bot after restarts like that haha


Finished the lvling on my alt without problem  :Wink: 
Imo it was only to fix some bugs like haunted spirits with lfr items ^^

----------


## jumperu

> i already tried that, also tried in another computer and disabling the firewall and antivirus too, and the problem persist in the 2 computers. i dont know what im doing wrong, i run it as administrator, and i write my information but the run button does nothing



can u post a screen-shot?

Welcome to Gyazo : Seriously Instant Screen-Grabbing >> for fast screen-shots  :Big Grin:

----------


## UNTLSCM

I'm sure this is a noob question, but why does the bot sometimes just take off in a new direction that has absolutely nothing to do with the profile and ultimately getting stuck? 

I made several smaller profiles (maybe 20 points) that ran flawlessly. Now that I've tried making larger profiles (40+ points) the bot just goes nuts and runs off on a tangent. They are all nice loop shaped profiles with an end right at the beginning, avoiding all obstacles. 

Halp?

-UNTLSCM

----------


## jumperu

> I'm sure this is a noob question, but why does the bot sometimes just take off in a new direction that has absolutely nothing to do with the profile and ultimately getting stuck? 
> 
> I made several smaller profiles (maybe 20 points) that ran flawlessly. Now that I've tried making larger profiles (40+ points) the bot just goes nuts and runs off on a tangent. They are all nice loop shaped profiles with an end right at the beginning, avoiding all obstacles. 
> 
> Halp?
> 
> -UNTLSCM


just a few posts back i answered the same q
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2697792 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

but yes, we can add the size of the profile to the causes, as well as a ton of other things..  :Frown:

----------


## MomoGunz

EDIT : Found an answer, sorry for the flood

----------


## Nagashi

I am wondering people are botting or stoped after banwave,cuz iam afraid to do again

----------


## loves2spooge

What banwave? Were you banned? I was. But I'm botting again.

----------


## tuto3324

> can u post a screen-shot?
> 
> Welcome to Gyazo : Seriously Instant Screen-Grabbing >> for fast screen-shots




I got this 2 screenshots with an error message that i got today. It is in spanish, but it basically says that it was not possible to connect to the remote server.

----------


## vidoxxas

hmm, could someone explain what causes "Move to Loc - I am stuck" output on bot?

----------


## Nagashi

> What banwave? Were you banned? I was. But I'm botting again.


Ye,thats why i was wondering if people are holding out for the time being,cuz blizzard found traces or new way of getting bots or just rumors

----------


## lazyang

last night one of my gatherer's had a 4hours stuck, i'm happy till now i didn't got a bann.
use this profile since mop started, there usually no stucks or not reachable nodes.

in the log i found that the last thing he found was a node:

Found possible node: : 0

no name and no value

does anybody know what that means?

----------


## loves2spooge

I will be posting elsewhere, but I am just curious if any of you know. where is a good place to get a cheap digital copy of mop? Im sure some sites purchased while it was on sale and will sell for close price. 

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> last night one of my gatherer's had a 4hours stuck, i'm happy till now i didn't got a bann.
> use this profile since mop started, there usually no stucks or not reachable nodes.
> 
> in the log i found that the last thing he found was a node:
> 
> Found possible node: : 0
> 
> no name and no value
> 
> does anybody know what that means?


Nothing to worry about. It means that the bot saw the node and he went for it, but in the mean time some1 else probably took it, or you were phased due to frekin crz  :Frown: ....thus the bot didn't saw the node anymore.




> Ye,thats why i was wondering if people are holding out for the time being,cuz blizzard found traces or new way of getting bots or just rumors


If they would have detected the bot, they would have probably banned alot more of us, thus filling this forum with rage...i guess not yet since it's pretty quiet.




> hmm, could someone explain what causes "Move to Loc - I am stuck" output on bot?


every bot gets stuck once in a while, or if u minimize it, or if the cpu reaches 100%...alot of causes...restart the bot or do a stop/start




> I got this 2 screenshots with an error message that i got today. It is in spanish, but it basically says that it was not possible to connect to the remote server.


Sry m8, i still stick to my oppinion that it is your connection. If it's not ur firewall, it could be the one on you network server, one on your isp..etc..
Try using a proxy, every1 else can connect fine to the ragehunter's update/registration server.

----------


## batok

How do i make a copy of my wow for botting ive tried doing reinstalling it into a different folder and naming them different things but it still resets my keybinds on both even when i only reset it on one  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> How do i make a copy of my wow for botting ive tried doing reinstalling it into a different folder and naming them different things but it still resets my keybinds on both even when i only reset it on one


i was doing this before but they kinda ruined it with the patch

1st u need to make 2 folder, 1 will be main - with addons keybinds etc.., 2nd will be the bot

go to 1st folder, main, and make a shortcut for wow launcher.exe on desktop renaming it main.exe
go to 2nd folder, bot, and make a shortcut for wow.exe on desktop renaming it bot.exe

now, go to C:\ProgramData\Battle.net (on win 7, in xp is different, google it) ... and delete all what it has in it. 

To explain a bit, you think you are opening the game from different folders, but in reality u are opening the first one again. When you first open the launcher in the folder MAIN (so i can use my example above), it will store the info about the path to wow.exe in C:\ProgramData\Battle.net , so the next time you go into BOT folder and open launcher again, it will launch the same game/wow.exe as the first time, so it will start the wow.exe from the MAIN folder.

So now, you will start the main wow from the launcher and the bot from wow.exe.
The reason why i renamed the shortcuts, is to verify easily if you started the correct ones, like main wow from main folder, and bot wow from bot folder. You verify by right-clicking on theyr taskbar button, 1 should say main.exe , one should be bot.exe

As i said in the begging, idk what went wrong with the last patch, when i try to start my bot.exe it says it need to apply a patch, then i close it, nothing happens, open it again and it works fine. Sometimes it works fine the first time.  :Frown: 

If some1 has a better idea than mine, and he is willing to share it @here..please do so..

----------


## batok

So every time i start wow do i need to delete the files in the battle.net folder?

----------


## jumperu

> So every time i start wow do i need to delete the files in the battle.net folder?



only once, cause it remebered your launcher as beeing for the both folder pointing to main

after you delete it, if u start main with launcher, and bot with wow.exe it should work ok, be sure to verify it as i said..

----------


## batok

yeah it worked i just have to undo my binding everytime i launch the bot.exe

----------


## batok

ok i found a better fix for people who use the same binds for every character they have if you dont use only that character has those binds then when you check that box and press reset all then they will be reset but when you uncheck the box they are back to normal

----------


## shxdxws

I have been having an issue with corpse runs...it seems that my toon will just stand at the GY until I click on or alt+tab to the LB window, then it will start going again. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Jazzster

I haven't used this in awhile but I put in a U/P and click run, nothing happens? Solution: ?

----------


## jumperu

> I haven't used this in awhile but I put in a U/P and click run, nothing happens? Solution: ?


if you have registered first and it gave u a code, then u put them in login tab and click run then close, it should open the bot. It works for every1 else so u must be doing something wrong. Read the first post again.

----------


## tuto3324

> Sry m8, i still stick to my oppinion that it is your connection. If it's not ur firewall, it could be the one on you network server, one on your isp..etc..
> Try using a proxy, every1 else can connect fine to the ragehunter's update/registration server.


Is there another way to register?

----------


## loves2spooge

Currently no. I don't think. Are you having issues? If so how ? What is the error you receive?

----------


## loves2spooge

Or don't respond lol. 

****ing blizz, damn hella big patches, do they fix any bugs, or issues? No they just break our bots! Amazing...

----------


## loves2spooge

Any issues with this patch for anyone?

----------


## jumperu

> Any issues with this patch for anyone?


You can edit your previous posting, so you don't have to double post.

Bot is working fine, only issues i have is with the wow launcher, the game only wants to open launcher, no matter if i open it from wow.exe. Frekin blizz  :Frown:

----------


## deadmarine

Seems like an ongoing issue but i am trying to use the fishing engine with MW on and it doesn't seem like it is doing anything at all. it will cast and apply a lure but when the boober bobs it doesn't loot. keybindings are set and work with other profiles.

----------


## tuto3324

> Currently no. I don't think. Are you having issues? If so how ? What is the error you receive?


i can't finish the registration process, the run button does nothing. i've tried with differents computers and internet connections, and the problem is still there. In the previous page i posted 2 screenshot if you want to see them, and know something about that

----------


## hameki

Is anyone else having a problem with the Grinding engine?? Mine is jusr runing arround but it doesnt target anything and bot says cannot pull... anyona know something about this?? i think its a problem with th targeting function.. because when i manualy target the mob the bot does the job.. but it won't target anything by itself

----------


## jumperu

> Is anyone else having a problem with the Grinding engine?? Mine is jusr runing arround but it doesnt target anything and bot says cannot pull... anyona know something about this?? i think its a problem with th targeting function.. because when i manualy target the mob the bot does the job.. but it won't target anything by itself


Check keybinds, in the bot General options-keybinds ...make sure there are the same as in wow.
Another thing that could be wrong is the behavior - pull condition. Go to combat settings - pull tab...and see what spell is set in your behavior for pull. Maybe you don't have it on your bars..etc
tick log debug and watch what the bot tries to cast...

----------


## sc00p1

Is there a way to manually blacklist nodes? My bot keeps running into an alliance town and dying like a dumbass hahah

----------


## jumperu

> Is there a way to manually blacklist nodes? My bot keeps running into an alliance town and dying like a dumbass hahah





> Is there a way to manually blacklist nodes? My bot keeps running into an alliance town and dying like a dumbass hahah


yes, open radar and click on them
it should turn from red to black and write in the log: Manually blacklisted node.

*but it won't help since nodes respawn in different spots in that area, you are better off making a new profile
watch the vid from the first post, it's very easy to make 1

@tuto3324
i pm'ed u

----------


## sc00p1

Ya I made a custom profile, but the nodes have been pretty much spawning in the same spot. Thank you though

----------


## hameki

Quote Originally Posted by hameki View Post
Is anyone else having a problem with the Grinding engine?? Mine is jusr runing arround but it doesnt target anything and bot says cannot pull... anyona know something about this?? i think its a problem with th targeting function.. because when i manualy target the mob the bot does the job.. but it won't target anything by itself
Check keybinds, in the bot General options-keybinds ...make sure there are the same as in wow.
Another thing that could be wrong is the behavior - pull condition. Go to combat settings - pull tab...and see what spell is set in your behavior for pull. Maybe you don't have it on your bars..etc
tick log debug and watch what the bot tries to cast...




First of all, thank you for taking the time to anwser me, I apriciate it. I checked everything you said 1 by 1 and all seems to be good. the only thing im getting from the debug log is this message

[11:28:13 AM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab

and i cant figure out what it means. I looks like something easy to fix but im kinda new using Lazy hehehehe. Thank you very much. ill keep trying to fix it myself while i wait for an anwser.

----------


## hameki

> Quote Originally Posted by hameki View Post
> Is anyone else having a problem with the Grinding engine?? Mine is jusr runing arround but it doesnt target anything and bot says cannot pull... anyona know something about this?? i think its a problem with th targeting function.. because when i manualy target the mob the bot does the job.. but it won't target anything by itself
> Check keybinds, in the bot General options-keybinds ...make sure there are the same as in wow.
> Another thing that could be wrong is the behavior - pull condition. Go to combat settings - pull tab...and see what spell is set in your behavior for pull. Maybe you don't have it on your bars..etc
> tick log debug and watch what the bot tries to cast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now that i solve the problem i feel kind of dumb but it happens.. If anyone has a similar problem!! make sure the target nearest target key, which by default is TAB, is properly bind.

----------


## szilcsi

killing mobs and skinning works well, i made customs too, but i cant use herb profiles! i converted old profiles for lvl'ing herb, but not works  :Frown:  my toon walk on the path but nor gathering herbs! someone could explain me how could i do it? could i choose grinding engine and load profile or? pls help  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> killing mobs and skinning works well, i made customs too, but i cant use herb profiles! i converted old profiles for lvl'ing herb, but not works  my toon walk on the path but nor gathering herbs! someone could explain me how could i do it? could i choose grinding engine and load profile or? pls help


For gathering herbs/mines you choose Flying Gathering (that's why it's called gathering  :Smile: ...and it only works with fly mount).

Grinding engine is only for grinding mobs (if a herb/mine is close to the path, it WON'T pick it up)

----------


## hehasastick

Ok, the bot bot works great for me, but when I tried setting it up for my friend it wouldn't work. I helped him through skype screen share and I set up his keybinds and other setting right more or less like I have them and it wouldn't work.

The problem was that if he was mounted in a flying mount he would fly the route and mine the next node, but after that he would just run off (and pull many mobs) and then the bot would stop. 
The bot said something along the lines of trying convert the kings buff to "int" and it would quit. We tried adding a Paladin behavior and run memory writing but after that the bot would start and then it would not do anything and without any errors in the log showing up.

I would type exactly what the error was but we forgot to write it down for future reference. So off the top of your head do you know what the problem might be?

----------


## jumperu

> Ok, the bot bot works great for me, but when I tried setting it up for my friend it wouldn't work. I helped him through skype screen share and I set up his keybinds and other setting right more or less like I have them and it wouldn't work.
> 
> The problem was that if he was mounted in a flying mount he would fly the route and mine the next node, but after that he would just run off (and pull many mobs) and then the bot would stop. 
> The bot said something along the lines of trying convert the kings buff to "int" and it would quit. We tried adding a Paladin behavior and run memory writing but after that the bot would start and then it would not do anything and without any errors in the log showing up.
> 
> I would type exactly what the error was but we forgot to write it down for future reference. So off the top of your head do you know what the problem might be?


Could be a couple of things. 
For example, check the paladin behavior ..press in the bot combat settings go to buffs tab..and see what's there, it should be only bok or bom, not something like Speed of Light or anything else.

Second, to know exactly what the bot does after he gathers, tick LOG DEBUG, then it will show you everything it does.
Third, check under engine settings - mount keys (both of those keys are fly mounts - both must be set, don't leave blank) and make sure you choose fly gathering engine.

Lastly if it still does not work, check if u have the latest .net framework.

----------


## szilcsi

thx jamperu! its working now! omw to 600 herb  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> thx jamperu! its working now! omw to 600 herb


Your welcome.

@all
Maybe some don't know, a new plugin in the bot, profile wizard (to download my behaviors), added the info to OP also.

*You can go to General settings - Plugins and tick Profile Wizard - PHOTO ....and you will get this >> PHOTO*

----------


## Glass42893

How exactly do you use the ret pally behavior? I have tried to do it and he doesnt use exorcism unless I get the buff.

----------


## jumperu

> How exactly do you use the ret pally behavior? I have tried to do it and he doesnt use exorcism unless I get the buff.


Firs read the details about the behavior.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2538554 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

Make sure you set the same talents and glyphs i recomended, it is set to cast Exorcism if player is above 50%mana and 15 secs have passes since last exorcism was cast.
Also make sure you put all the spells on bar 1-6 keys 1-0, not 11 or 12. And don't use any addons.

So, tick log debug, and see again how the bot behaves and what it tries to cast, post back here if u still need help.

----------


## Glass42893

I set up my talent tree and same glyphs you said to have. It still does not work. Every time I try to use the script I get the same error message. 

Could not save behavior system.xml.xmlException: The CombatController start tag on line 1 does not match the end tag of PrePullController Line 54, position 5.

----------


## jumperu

> I set up my talent tree and same glyphs you said to have. It still does not work. Every time I try to use the script I get the same error message. 
> 
> Could not save behavior system.xml.xmlException: The CombatController start tag on line 1 does not match the end tag of PrePullController Line 54, position 5.


m8, what script are you talking about???

you take the behavior from the first page, you put it in the Behaviors folder, then go to combat settings and select that behavior...do not press any other buttons..

----------


## TheNationGaming

So my alternate account was banned..first time using lazybot and first time using a bot on the account

I botted for about 3-6 hours a day..logged off..posted 20-30 auctions and ran to the bank and got instantly banned for "hacks"

My guess would be is they're either monitoring people or monitoring the AH


U.S is getting the hammer lately

----------


## jawsie

anyone got a nice manual for lazybot evolution pls? i cant find any and if i find one... its russian :s

----------


## jumperu

> anyone got a nice manual for lazybot evolution pls? i cant find any and if i find one... its russian :s


hehe, it's very hard to find  :Big Grin: ....try the first post...around the middle

----------


## loves2spooge

> So my alternate account was banned..first time using lazybot and first time using a bot on the account
> 
> I botted for about 3-6 hours a day..logged off..posted 20-30 auctions and ran to the bank and got instantly banned for "hacks"
> 
> My guess would be is they're either monitoring people or monitoring the AH
> 
> 
> U.S is getting the hammer lately


Great information. I think you are right. Banned as well, but not sure when or how. Did basically the same thing, except I don't post hardly anything to AH, most is sold privately. Private buyers. Never sold/traded gold. Honestly just bot for the fun, the challenge lol. I don't even make any money hahaha. Do it to help level and like I said, the fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Mreguy

Every time I try to register, I hit the Run button and it just doesn't work.
Period.
Complete delete, reinstall, update... nothing.
Help?

----------


## mrplow

> Every time I try to register, I hit the Run button and it just doesn't work.
> Period.
> Complete delete, reinstall, update... nothing.
> Help?


The same thing is happening to me any fix?

----------


## Mreguy

Have tried repeatedly for several hours now to fix this issue. Not working. At all. Nothing!

----------


## monstrebu

> The same thing is happening to me any fix?


The same happens to me

----------


## gav

jumperu do u know whats this registration for?

----------


## loves2spooge

> Every time I try to register, I hit the Run button and it just doesn't work.
> Period.
> Complete delete, reinstall, update... nothing.
> Help?


Make sure the game is running or it will not register. Also do not use any periods in your name when you register. Read the first page and you will see detailed instructions on the registration process.

----------


## Mreguy

STILL didn't work. With the game running. The ":Run" button does nothing.

----------


## gav

can the Run dont worlk for us cuz we using proxy?
if it can plz tell me how to register?
(i have to use proxy,without proxy i cant login to wow cuz of very high ping)

----------


## gav

just why we cant act same as before? :Frown:  we was fine without registration

----------


## yopilax

> i can't finish the registration process, the run button does nothing. i've tried with differents computers and internet connections, and the problem is still there. In the previous page i posted 2 screenshot if you want to see them, and know something about that


This, precisely. Updates are running fine but the run button on registration does nothing whatsoever.

----------


## gav

anybody help out?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ragehunter please,i beg u....remove the registration :Frown: (((((

----------


## jumperu

> anybody help out?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ragehunter please,i beg u....remove the registration(((((


please do not complain about a free bot

the registration is there so Ragehunter can know how many users the bot has, to plan for the traffic on his update server i think, idk, doesn't matter

it works for most of the people, so the "bug" must be at your end
try to..
*disable firewall/antivirus
*disable proxy

idk what port the bot uses to connect to the update/registration server, if any1 knows please let us know, but u have to have that port forwarded through your network server (only if u are in a home network, or if ur isp is very restrictive, or if you have a firewall enabled in the router and that is very restrictive)...

so it depends on alot of factors..

it can be that Ragehunter's registration server is down , altough it works for me (already registered) so i doubt it's the case

----------


## gav

oh god ...thanks for answering Jumperu :Smile: 
i hope then Ragehunter remove it on next upgrade :Big Grin: 
btw i try it when my proxy was dc and i was connected to a normal network and my wow program was not run and firewall was disable ... the run bottom didnt do anything yet :Frown:  is there any help?

----------


## xhavokxx

anyone else getting update server offline>?

----------


## zimmy130

I can't register either actually. The run button isn't doing anything even with game open, running in 32bit, etc. I think the server may be offline

----------


## gav

i have tried it in different times but the run dosent work!
i dont think the server will be offline all time!!!!

----------


## gav

> I can't register either actually. The run button isn't doing anything even with game open, running in 32bit, etc. I think the server may be offline


do u use proxy on ur internet?

----------


## zimmy130

> do u use proxy on ur internet?


I do not

10char

----------


## gav

> I do not
> 
> 10char


then we know that its not depend on using proxy or not......my firewall is disable as well....then why the run bottom dosent work for us and work as well for another ppl?!

----------


## gav

and whats the Authorization tab for?

----------


## jumperu

> and whats the Authorization tab for?


_It's very easy to complete the new registration thinghy. Choose an username/password and an e-mail (does not need to be real), press_ _RUN and it should give u a code, u don't have to remember it, then press CLOSE. After you press close, the window with the character selection should appear.

If you copy or install the bot to another computer (or run more than 1 copy of the bot) , then just go to the authorization tab and log with the same USERNAME and PASSWORD that u used when u first registered.


 Originally Posted by loves2spooge  (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)
A note about the "registration process"
When creating the username you desire, do not use mike.k, or james.k, or jack.r or anything w/ a period in it. I used just a simple login name and it worked, the others did not.




_
First post has all the info, and please for the love of God, Edit your previous post, do not post 2-3 times to say 1 sentence in each post.

----------


## gav

as i have read the first post first of all things and tried to complete the registration as u wrote on the first post and got a problem with registering,i post here...it seems some ppl same as me cant fix this problem and there is anybody to know how we can fix it we have to forget LB  :Frown: 
anyone know any other free bot that works?

----------


## xhavokxx

I dont have any of these registration tabs or buttons! all i have is simple standard LB from before patch but saying update server is offline and obv will not attach! any solutions? or is the update server actually offline?

----------


## Theawezoom

I get stuck by "account" regestration.
Nothing happens when i press "Run".

Filled in everything, nothing happens.. Help! :'(

----------


## TheNationGaming

nothing happens when you click run i'm using all the settings .net framework 4.5 etc

----------


## gav

seems like the bot only works for jumperu....and no care about other ppl that needs this bot

----------


## xslaver

I too cannot get the bot running after the run button. Nothing pops up, no code, no nothing.

----------


## jumperu

> seems like the bot only works for jumperu....and no care about other ppl that needs this bot


Update server is offline. It works for everyone that already registered, so that's alot of ppl. 
Besize, it's not in my power to fix it, so idk why you say i don't care about other users!!....after 170 pages of explanations, profiles, behavior and all that i shared.. not cool  :Frown:

----------


## gav

aa.....i dont say that U dont care. look i said: and no care about other ppl that needs this bot...(i said no care) 
an i love u cuz u work to explain 170 page and make this topic to help who players that use tha LB and u did all of this for free....
i dont mean that u dont care...i mean the who can help us...dont care about our worry  :Frown: 
i sned a private massage to Rage hunter...but i dont get any answer yet...thik his busy and i hope he dosent leave updating this bot


Edit: ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Big Grin:  i have an idea""
as u write on first page Jumperu we can run multiple LB with the same user and pass that we registered first time,and, the registration codes and users and pass r not very important and they r formal....then
may be we can use ur registration information to login the bot or any another registration of anyone else :Big Grin: 
BUT
if it dosent make any problem for u or another ppl  :Smile:

----------


## monopoly8

lb is working fine guys.

----------


## xslaver

Anyone got a spare lazybot account I can use? I can't seem to make an account because of the run button : /

----------


## tuto3324

in the last days i started to get a message after farming the first node that said "one or more items broken, we are now in town mode", and it just started to fly without farming.. Any solution?

----------


## jumperu

> in the last days i started to get a message after farming the first node that said "one or more items broken, we are now in town mode", and it just started to fly without farming.. Any solution?


yea, repair ur toon

----------


## dookieface

anyone have a 1-90 lvling profile for horde? 

thanks dookieface

----------


## aeonz

I don't understand... I've registered using google translator because I don't know Russian. Once I've completed the registration and tried logging in it keeps saying *"Username Already Exists!"* I tried atleast 50 different names even weird ones and I'm getting no code except the name already exists!..

----------


## dawawe

> I don't understand... I've registered using google translator because I don't know Russian. Once I've completed the registration and tried logging in it keeps saying *"Username Already Exists!"* I tried atleast 50 different names even weird ones and I'm getting no code except the name already exists!..



i think its set up to where he has to aprove your registration. i tried to register a few time last month but it looks like he just caught up (lots of ppl trying) try the authorization with one of the user names Mine went thru when i just tried.


edit: now that its working for me, all my plugins arent being picked up by the bot. didnt change anything and redownloaded the prospector one i shared way back when. any idea whats going on?

----------


## XukFen

The bot has been going crazy atm, disconnecting. Always running back to halfhill, getting stuck underwater and drowning. I'm using the vot4w profile and more than 3 times I walked out from dreadland whatever it is bot left corner of pandaria and it ran out and fatigued out. Something wrong with bot, profile, or my char?

----------


## sportplayer2k

need an account please

----------


## AlmostEpic

For those who are having issues getting the registration to run here is a list of valid serials all usable by clicking the Authorization tab and pasting them into the box.



```
w6z1zsoewihj1d6wy6ee4o31c
te54hraac6942tadkvntsnd0j
r73lv236iaejyndsv6e7kkzf3
lc94yyig9n0d7p9qadssdj9qt
ph3q5wreh4t76w5jo9q1jtq6w
je15je9x7kbaqj45lvn2hh33j
412n7zy2x5oelh0n5vsq3razf
t2250t7osmirqdmj9hmwju3zx
1o2erkn8jes8qikso82h4jev0
00gcu70hc40hmpgx91urqxklj
s822ojmbkae40nhjxndfqymhk
wt5xot9l05hisrc81x9idiz4c
cawb1s0ds2rnq54w8314svnqt
iwpwid5agc1ky2blqi0q00v95
f46oifz5c73vc2488omtdr4ge
98lyz4yva9jf5diydivo5qwqr
m4lrbhjznol9qsh6i83xttxrj
91e2p0tyndb154nd3krzxfaaj
4saeevlv2vzz6d17cg7p9vukk
hsnv5198qnhia2ffleyfyaj79
qe53fx7g18zc460uueghdrrl8
yw32glpjkxwjw6qoyvcy165qe
d1wlrwe8scuq6uihrtlb4bl4q
pzncn9reg3s2js367y4lpkesd
0ypaozqyks6dbsq9b1ckata8v
gibll726jkmuuzn58cetrh006
7zun8yyglqje4hixdd0zo93rh
pnxu7kzducw7wnyhy91p4eurl
3oyev69cqmyee8f6puckbqt0o
u4i94fay7zjt8ccz3y4wp3ztr
sjejayq1i7ih0ijux7dqdram1
wh60clxqca5juay2pjr59qvwz
xf0lkhcakfs9ynbged8n9uxkr
pilgl3cx4wvpz1rj95rr7og40
0fk07bk3rim9nvqlqnnd8wtfp
vzuzvvsj73p4geqk336r2sm4y
9y57sq5nhue82ih0r9tkmdjbu
mjgg0rsh0w8vx346j212zgwiw
f5oud9pv5k7ia87tniht7ay55
vcy6w6x3qyvpyn7qzdwcabnkk
0668r0t7a790qm1vv97djwi6e
zmzrsswwtmxhd7m9jda1ac3st
imb8kooiqcejh3ig8f0ihnpq6
r067w69boui32nbdf65tn9xms
aqss1kbgkksteg8k2z8uo469z
ww4k0h06bblmtgels7fv3ydvy
5j7qtuq4y0tgg5mi6kx98n12n
811335p0plyx8c13ug278imk9
aoc7rpar80cruiyuaj7goyh6u
ld9qxl85vf4oz8kxtdfun5ho9
8jo5akevna8pgyxl4eq6o5h8s
32eq76xrj8xnhknncv9b00n33
skr1b2ase2vh7bdg9jrhpp1gl
uaxss08rgnsv1hkrwqv47qbo9
p48thobqk6puiuk3hxhz3h16g
wdcj6cepwksn0w8ad5j9y4sfz
moqi5774dke287wd4e6h9mlzj
pwlbtnhov1p0941hl0z70f19e
p5c6ok934t1gay1eq3ime65az
061hgglx105ooqhkn7yiy5zeq
kk63rc141m652rh67vrscov3r
ngzdfrm3dlbqlreq0onho1lsl
2higp7ktbk4iftzctchtvv5h5
h558bpmq9nkq0jo79t12b5p0r
dszj6br6hwqdu7zo6tljmkblu
rc6itb2u9rfqun9us6s4mw8gz
ytnrs3ngwgxwvrb2vlqazboj9
ng6ohxvgwljrbmye4d9wg5yy2
3xxsdxmwp6gyz7ssb5fq4zh9o
6ilspovo3labsvntuf62tlirx
xwmcuvtxusm4p1f16ayuqwoho
pihi4t3eeit4zns3i2yom81ud
oxun8eg0sy7ndz0o66yn42ebi
19m1dp0wstzbuuoa1c4cvxc07
0w30wpd242ocysz7dww308dik
kn0bvhpyqiws92wv048q8ez4f
vg56i4j07oatxgg8917i0a8h9
a7tivrm47d23pxiw71ps74d8p
bxk0thztj5qowikmvfi1c2mtp
2hrn8d6836v9373uph6734zss
5uipbthgewotkq5j8maauec15
5dfoj9ogz1hvigdxev6qo8r51
h5s14o5d0j6nhmt5lf65udh1w
bq8mcbxkpx8e5wmthgik6n7uk
60syildajqgr525x8ba0rpe9h
gpvdvfxqdfpdvz40gxk28wxjk
yr7dgw4r17cz0jskx3hneu2n6
bh7hos9lxlfmfboqq0a9g7tgo
9o9gmmcirsj8wna2cmkxzixyr
ktnyf503r71lnmocpqmq19pvr
ydyksg0lb8wo6lenwmu04dmsq
v9qmclnet72hq66g6xuoyl607
bz04zt60bzkkv0lamc5bm2vj0
8un237twvhfwjq3v28v5o6t4n
yrt28cz3s6974iixnvpr24r9r
steufk91k4z6mtpp4i8eb1gpy
uat5yvcuay66xhkaxjdedepya
1q9fps7pum7c63ly5w21lpgpj
hpje08zcrdjz15p86atf7k9rn
5vvmlss5lazpizx4obkmc993h
byt9kk2gblf7n102hh0apmi8m
qparo3ro028act081cvn2r715
13j6k1esgjmas7vv51vvkulhg
37o2yuayhxdx5kyzm8vtust75
oxyy98yfqnifu4xz9z9kzki20
6vnc5d54ang6j0dmrumw033xt
7clw4ed0lqe4ujmraa7prhasn
ky6medmhia715p6n2x1qul4kj
azc95ilbwwody7o4ysdvfeopr
68ne438aoyalpdvnifl4cg5jx
a2yidovthfikke63q116m939z
k8sioxxyao9c048np98m1sgt3
wozj5fitrdhp00i1zg9qgpv24
xx733eyj04qpa7w1u0aqi5vcv
swrjb0gd3yy9m5expvp47cjzr
gzozc3akixz43peuaa9m8w9dz
08nomlf7ns6xogamvchs8rs80
ckqfqs3kwpepflmn6x7h7k8iv
joh9mu1tm5d6m89ei37ayow2b
ox93fqvfauoy48yx26chg0z99
jx6garkvehi6gmb5psh5j1ny7
03rpz3f26wyqjtcckgklfdric
twvcyewz279m548rs75p8m5cm
l1iqpn6of35zvn02tl8mwfiia
fhx87lmaq7kgi1nr5rwzvxrmk
3ma36o5h73ox36pir1ljpgyxf
v6ygsn5fbtkk0w75vjqlvucha
m4zp0cg02betx7lw0bf3jjlgb
0xer3ng3mm2za3j4djihnthdq
kn2csxj6uehpiqjif7vpojwio
idee9h7qakk1irm4j12eag66r
qff8y4kglcncu5rp22mciskhg
3k8e0nelgoqroz27esx0zdijs
uka2xvrn9qwfmtgmn8wiqx8h5
5h3ee3nxcnu0d0ptyhuwlevpu
v2lqpgz6twlzpi8u4jln74i2p
n7fg31r7rc4nal5jsqzfby78j
gcetl719ezm604hyrr3u8867m
0aygmibd3lpdj326wx2u364ma
217l9i1qbby6i64lvp47chetf
nutulpemssdb5qsjcr3qmhh7o
4ecxsg4uag0ttqrz9qvijvzx5
iq09eokn8ls6e3jg577pxjkwu
hz6lpyfk0q819azvohaccnm3z
56nzd0un0hnqduf58501peh3f
yxv33fu2zk4duvxy7o21o9mwt
01r78d0xtsr4abcybygo4u94c
rx87z50o9co91n0n1j0vyetkk
itqxc1auvrfsdiorc2qnqy4pd
1aamezzgjupkp6csl2jz3okpo
tqpkut5gpugg7674npcyobnyb
sdkapbsmsxmidrla5arv9nuag
4ifra5a1zo773odetvrf5o7qi
4p7qzwi963pnh6u6723xn51t5
9171m5jaa2atne6rb7m64pezj
fqx69a7m6uxnvs3buanpma0s9
4la71qa7evkmnukxxngio9fmm
q8q0p4x1xtui9xhuohmbtqaeh
8jklae6dc9qnz9ajv57c69zp3
tpxqb6o4iwvk7wu8qvl18snln
isnmq6kp6x905j8x3wv3ne2ot
dyxgl6wwbzjzf0u7mzf7csdif
x2cdymzpec5lqfpsw2monr4si
ladxck8c6w034seziuzgqew09
k9kye8kkaxrdp4sg8lmpm9dhd
zhdciy4rfz0eoqb38i0bvxx8e
pvw09aoyzvycfp2g0gkyqwmna
rs9eltqh61h9xo42rm820enur
9u6dse96j2wjvv45eg2h9ryks
wj3naljx3qrirlsy20sc3sbgp
ayb6ruu6izrng8xi22n2f3h1g
b3nm8kzncsoo36slpnzjgqutc
6jxohsv81usd53qrkhtv8lha5
m2opxolxi91f2wh3zfblt85jx
dpdbtr8t5h9i9wv8kpno766bq
lcxtmn9h31q95suxdsd89v007
ldgb64tps844rrammohiq0muq
aapu2q3nzax0pv8bhsrtqzriv
3vxlbig20aprxw88d1lb0nchi
jpgo355t9cu8teg40cbp5rydo
sagiazxhc6l4x99ot2hdy99xp
18cnwxvjubckspmm7td8z36bj
7nj922n7p29uopraqpjogzguj
fh3ytqjm7j97f348s0lc5bww3
ofwmrbxr4ejkxcukdzc3y0z3c
wi85zy2bunkfy3whogiv919g8
41575imlv15s24xndtd19f1pe
ofjcu5t7ckyuiae2k8meuuoqf
htiu6912igytxh914k7pq4rub
q2pjpdfpk2o93zq1c0p51x4pb
gkcjmw9f99ehyuwm1gr1wpwfn
289um8hpokgar1z42ut5pz7lq
1ugz001flwpmmc4irmeihoum8
hl2wnw1jbbnadbbns53r5undt
n3ksig09yxi64vm74qmto8rnu
3l82ksupm5mc4kxvcq4dsqbk7
xl9rdbenyvxvfh635eh4ba1bh
rub8f854z8evjjttbk0piqihh
21o22wocp0lbul3aqpn4wl2u5
lzp1y139c04m5752c5r0jqsx6
6t31lsu3purgrj8ls6d1yi4wd
jf1zqycsft5bdt29pizi33cd1
zmvn06mfq5qgzsxqqz4w61230
m80236h4yuwwqc8kuv66z0ihk
yn4kirvetmadlae2rhy3wqm7c
8ohejpxpxs41irc56vq28hykq
arpoj81vnujl33azca03cg5z0
pz32n4x3a7vyyue9jth94k3yl
vcatqavsqor8dbi8r3jfo2n5n
yw0ilqjzz7ftelkrq9o77q3t4
yog6z7gsnszowoturb9lbif37
2juverquq30e7lt6ivpjjponj
14876g8d9k3pzqwmgu2pjr575
xvn49i3zbg5do0paljiwvqchy
58mf6vom0keez12f6whi80j9f
dxx0z3msbbmyld25r0uqd5qjy
uqidwtuthqek546hz25d4jetc
ef66ipux4htajzcx0k3lrf92l
d8ucy8suqg02t53hvdlrzjqk4
matp7xzb8hrylrz97ko2drka2
qo0w86s57j6t0zmdv1kcojojs
lj0c6ewmn8zwm6q78znoeyozi
x3xboek4hn83uy6wsa3pye76a
7e0y8oe7cx4wvrkzsu3b99rud
86r74oa2jka0w0km2qzzc57zl
ygsthjqqua4uy2piwm3in5hsw
lr67cqwfwnqc1x0h589ctpprl
ghk4egfe77zjl4dbtxmihfu2k
c3pkkyv6n2mzi32easx2ohdcb
n3xgqm4xiwtg84ayetpbn7cdw
nq0lp9smytfyixyui0tdzravv
3bxh2ckx3ihzl8w9nt8d2cfpn
163plryqxpll33vokxvdlp4yz
ewjyhobjf53qc64ip6zkrn0lp
0mrdrac7pdrcjhpxszmvqsirv
9nuen0k2em5a6bggll8hpyeoe
7ps9bncg8na37coq4bv4axt8e
hmionfec1g3b59k8fhwksjm46
oppdgc3d5fbhryy7xsy0aolh5
lkp95kzuexmzyk5809nb5yhbw
m21s62eojuiac1jsde42q4zsw
yp085uxq17xvhgqy0z3dlwdhj
hqhjl9n6mjpgmgore4n0e95ya
ljz4pmspzqq6zx3qsaptyvzcf
dxgtli3urgba7yiveyyg4gosw
7k0pinvyipvoe2ux9oonsiddh
09n33ke724l40ha1d1rgvnzrc
ec3ckklkwxro5qzfuyk19btls
bf4at5hzqmqgvlqwc81kstuo7
neaw3iop4jrbr8y67938qpsbb
wvg1h5p5rkz6b8cap4fvqu3lm
iicl48ru2ovfuwus4gc3ynpcf
0r77xkgqnnlfidk7clx86j4z8
v2g072ozpqj1wgrjyu7lxpbdj
2wzze771d6vikwayjdud8o2jh
1t7yeny1bnyct936plgg4supa
rtgh6opemzxj35z2n9judemjl
sfeemgr6ys8qnnuf1aqmc2odo
oae5u9ba4r1lxcikwwosgxn6q
04wfm7ze88o1c3q77l09l6hel
wab5n5veh09ijydnt9cbexbt0
6lzlg0abic2urdyn1otud9m16
wrmn4l5d4349c1uoq6orvpi7v
4h0p6tow75n9kyv0f7p2vc3m1
iz3nzuywuodb13g4eqfrbxdj8
itur266s5muy65pd4w3mns3sp
874veymjaxztj4v35ccjj3h4y
igoznpaezby77ri47xove7jb4
16bkji7nhg8akbi2rh0s28yoi
wcj7bs9yenoy0ahl8okrj9iep
xayhgels23878r1gox5gv3oai
0qrab4x37u1ae5m9kqy9o5nkw
jlmhnyu5vr9kufp23o3p1o1i2
dl069g2i66oegujjau9ghxf57
kb57kfp8uu3kizi27qw3pn75o
gvdvsedbbgj0w0bo5rvv6vyco
z6i295f5zdpp9y0ptxiederz2
eq72p9ikxhb20qdqrmp4sbi4n
8i99qdyh8kg1mblprw3ka70uq
belwsbzcq0o8ccdishr32yphe
pkpmpv82i6ekb9zl3gzy3dqgj
naujatabtnoq58hubguzpanvd
k85q310iwn9ox4d2te0yx4tsr
o8mger6p6dso3c2jj16yf75tt
gjghuey309ne5ozupro5w5xir
22rasbzx8z4bwp46yz7ho482z
9q4jolcmemzszwdaojn3mtnym
a5wqfbpldezhvp55kpyhmo0na
8rf5ckq7k5ife7sm59ybqwf4w
0g5rm3xhnq861hh48398s0zs7
r0b5fswsjjjh6xtk711n0o7x4
zoqg1okkxe79462fuvt0vmail
tqhb9z9lna889415wc5n4lq1q
xs9cmbzgi1wo6652rj6xntpou
6x4767y2nmbb86uauyvcjovfi
d3yklnzkgmmcbikri05y9wc32
98y6wkac5sxuq1frynyh9o9gt
x58izvq7l4q3g2mjykjuaxem2
mo5pcy4ff4lfdh49pbdeyrm75
nv18wyozx1v4lcegz11rug0b0
mo59udb9pkhrd8rbvjrvwoxtr
16clknurjsok6rcb3vjbiktjx
fb6zhpppsjxscto91j9g2zjzi
s5c2ixcagl5rmpdrywe2ya61d
9yy6bhkzbgxez2hukxfmq973v
7gbiizo1g2zjv7p7nsild6zh3
4qnocj9z7y8ly1yr1f5elh8pa
wojifqhjzdx9riiwueo6zfmki
zfvtse4k4unprsbfu96bzla1u
1szuu9b05689jykulrcyv32xz
7r3yyljzxmn7st4wpb4vdwq1z
vqhjyicil9gkidssf9ht37ylj
p64nphhuhdb4kn9dvstu8phx0
h057k0hg9sto7fqmd3ky5mldt
cl117mdx00z23nsw2fjhy4k8h
dm6pt49stp223qnhqgo0k2vli
8l7jpr6iezqkkytj439thf2ck
qwrry14ltdifpt29usd2m3s7c
yd20fu5hxs7x1amgmj6v31313
r239lu59au78a77a6ula05r16
c1lhtvr9z4yzzrd29r4qj72g3
pec30uzcz1eamyf6iw0hif8oi
s55rh4d11bei6fkh2vhjvr30o
palkdj7umv4nr0ewyxj73fbbv
8xlt3f02adzy9my6nlrviklam
d2ic9ggi2c3njh4d3tk7krteg
xz7bsccaw6o44n689644tyh08
otszkz0cmjf561kwnwn0h6pgj
wynkihcvh37ich5dwoctmi7gd
nr0ds5rgtlzcpdnm84md8iopu
09ydz3iw08pqhc4id8x0fkm1d
yzgk5dqslzfd5q6f72uktdslc
4no5w8mk3ihaa3dslzj4f9oxd
dlqjfydvyawunjgkmfmuqewob
mjzyfhjmql392c15fdw0rnc3j
nhfiz6ptyvzaufw4zf0lalj73
g6y7c7zzlye0zf8wg6y3zfxdx
h87eftmwvr4f8x2l3o30r2v4b
383iab0hl5c1egnvvhkgiivm1
750gfb5baogdc3qc6dp444zw9
l6vsub4dafj3fhaanjb0j26ae
p45qziigo7fwzlodaiev3pbv0
bst9piaal4unda17n0gd33bxi
v0r7cb6haa2lwyrniws5la2c1
yaaozko2baffua0zdaigcdhvb
4hg2jh1qithai7h6e1lco1fho
39bg8qgh1xbv7j9sdi517oyyo
vskq4020as91mrmg1wen3wylt
hfv64n1a1a8nd7xlp233ldesr
ez83r4e6zch1crwz3pizvh7x6
inffj8t3eg8zmb5yr53rhpkab
88ud6duhtmnjfxuzbpfrkambq
rpvrp46djx6iyc56ls0c0uycx
u78ja4qezl29wifavm8k0o7qm
n20gf1b1kbr9eofbbp5wfxwic
f427ghx3lsxk09rjtwr838jnn
be3gskz2jtwg8izzaikp6urut
3tj9eazmoohdu76qkwqd418ej
iph1wchjbjvpwoz0bk04oukje
tbjuf09mil3lfqeumi83tbp79
5712z2j9hl3j1z1pvvj2ixmbk
qkfj0f16txwvfgk90fmeywrr2
cbqeq4f1yij77hit2b4vca3mj
q0gd8nio7a4enjvw47mo4kx1f
opbyc51vrtmnxz8q2eqca23ah
hzgpxk6g7j3ffl2j9sj18m00g
ws2d6193b1dn9oan78r8uda41
fd3iz0l2hbktegqseztrx6bfw
raiswmjvcalqz3e0ehneypk2w
9sxyhdmsg6d93eecngat90urt
b3o8tklqyrjg7ybgj6asuisxt
nec3jrfihiopfe0wfvh3ep386
w0yr2xbvomtmv1wmd9d7rwczt
u6ic5yf01yomekzjfamgh3i69
ze35vfbvltpeazi4ztt4a0wzp
3wir8u0okrk6s9sjt4nyuak5n
3x40ol7jowlr8qn88xx5kx532
nl2anorujoyqjyi4g76br0wv0
qh4ik5w6voeoongsoy044jox9
gxbx52lauuvzi11eoivbudeqy
ekt4r4go0qlgag9am9ipw0v4k
krxz7i2t78urtdvha4eve9tez
cavvx1f16dozn95bj62sq188o
ia6zg1ansde9h1joqvhulb5up
4s686vf9vl28hhiqtdggadgjz
hq491cxanch7hj93e68mu6mlk
8z2tncetztt76e15wt8b4zcez
fcnq14r84b5gnk78ryyimp1h9
6pdz0e3vl6dgtr4vxnyzug5zj
kh5q3suxwgsi47l9p8g1ciasm
dwnddhhc9ij4gme7iy8eym8jh
k9a3eubuwfpkaqj07iw4lhvoy
mz00fx9atci9y0ijj8eh4gvt1
7hs464d2n1rs6r56bgu20jder
i2mc0ukt5a6f0py8ow5j3qp0i
82l3ve1l14jlugis2lwiipglh
hcgiu6efv1bmzw9hh9rb53369
vrbq3fjnty1ylrhdlc3k26eot
os2boo2mwnfzu3lasvh29ehle
whc0ulihuky7kyg417vi6604i
tci83bki8iet4kcy2tcvsljzh
j2sc92hd8715z2g4d1d5cfo0p
rmidd3nr51zctcjjzsixzbnoj
jm1vjrc3v02pt3chv0iilqzjj
4fjk68lcf0u3rj0n7yqq92oec
2atddgcvrur3ttshhitd25zza
mdkodkuachuhh7o63gu6wyor0
b2q6wadi8dz9hggt5k466f0e5
t4ivx5h26aqfyikv3sz43uvcx
2a91iydef9j5v4l5jilzxwu6t
6kmqnmd2eieyxo1wuz892hd85
f7yqmyvjtzfbh9x7zgmel49v9
3kh7a6azjv7sxrpw270h0ecn3
tmn1c2en3ic96maxxfue9busa
w42bik7toc7x1fr3beqyrc8em
cv41p115ysfbspvr91rgddw1w
2cd8emwso4jhqpwimifbhb0vy
nyaeqvep25xbufqa3h9sjcbxd
i7hdlrce85pwye2zphwbcp1ri
04vlw5r7glcoglqw18pegitpy
0du8ey9slyttoh64qjeg4gnzw
ef3gctcm92uqfem426kwa38s7
wbdd4zk96tceppla62gymkniu
o9zmtnndjp8z45ls7jp01upag
zcjm2jxq5ddxa5ypjtvdlnfsg
2eeatmiqdtu9gn7z61jjytb9x
gssr81jaisuwas3s485j3m589
rcd3wccefm5ej540ad8gtge3u
n2hk2apjloxz4ucaz41tpdjwt
3a39zfpncxj450z75j317xeuz
cdmssn2rx7vbqu2lm3qlu2230
th8vt2zgra5ek2jjmr6oas5pq
bdwu4rjlvnrjjeii5a0pnoax9
dx3r9azaarc9ga1maan7jp6ky
b3shbmun58v8me044ldfdn3x3
4yo68ywxqd7r9utztzcrixnnn
dz0yrbv1p229ryipa5udqm3t2
vxugozi6eagz98ec0jrcvrzgl
ngww4902awyys8oyer6ju8sts
a4gamrtd2qdq8p9x9v9pttxib
qwdkypwdigso545qnvkq2p2gk
efbflrq37ggq03jwov5ir5z14
cszouyi5krh9bhn5sx10hapw8
2q0jdcynfdhec2as6v6b4skz0
rx97cwhhr6gex55o6ex5nksmh
ny5y7qqu4ks8fcfgj2l8gjl8o
jwnt529yb5ivn35tjkqbfxqci
ioof7imf3isml1dnmwcf6lcc3
acezjwyollijvipbmar8t514h
eq04x5va9xoqilmgzfl9mk2d2
bzfmn4pt6klw4g5un09fivomt
fk96v6xvwt1o8zdgyxidd9w81
zxwxlad3oon9gm40vp8xpu751
14527brubxdosqli56tlzqciv
ir9127usgbxjk7quqqbvjyzzv
z1qbymun92pq581le9ongjthi
wbh80gyd5pkt4vsyjnu031nyh
e8h8hc9uy6fgujgcm40xa4d2n
1td4sh0ixcn6fhkiamafst1cn
kybs12h0lyi6i8qg2p5xqhsis
cguxnksh2axiyxeeqjymkxepc
o0kykgzl9wdj58t7gpb4ru9ng
baetg9g1sgfnt8w43o6tll94a
y0r06kjd257aryjhzas7l6akb
xdju5iuzypj7f3ai8vj9pg6ny
rb2c1hw6lqmrzhxff5d4e932m
vso120tdtoap0we9uw1rebtnf
qkqee06xcplakbebhxiawx6ir
u6roi519ncvyidd0re1vtmhi6
rhd83e83gokxro1akt9yyuspq
fgrszsyrrwos6bqwchg8z2emg
uqp1phvnuiqhc4q9yo2g2ltwy
jblevuvaaglsy4uki7n7m055n
pxioghkkv71mi931x632q5550
3ecvlxzh9ot4bsylf2jvrrcxe
np0q5uviz6kpw452lx2h62bxg
j8kvm9ygs8s20njy3epjej1bx
m59ctd9jusxanik8neg12tdxm
oebftur0ik7vfjg1khrxo0wks
ubx29mku06j279jpn18ra5142
fu5tqa2qa0vn2hbxhpfhehw08
qzkk6k6o7l1m1fpc3wj6namlp
ln147784rdlp3dysmoh508vzv
0udvowa6r3ruqe6sq6wt6ocxr
7wywafd20w9muauuhow67ooq5
3w47p5cqjg7172qkilysfax34
l0zf4chhiqylygydmpg4n2ej1
87j31ve2s67qn1ftkcuz3qnnx
0xq3f7qzfc08osf16s8nr5x4r
7wc1pod3g0tktuqxpmjgkwbfx
7djz2xngc7rrvl3f4booi01bl
y20l4agcv96ckee0pr5c4foqk
q0xd81ljgeo063b5v0xietjv0
5bhhygnm68bwlabj1biior98s
zb2hkrdzx8p10j7dkdfscb66n
4pzb8arnjt5sdr0avgq1bgx43
9edka4ve5ro3x73n1nts3gmx6
s508400q724t53w9shv2gh85q
czam1y901mf8enb02zmih3fwe
llrxtk6z07sph46d80jhjek16
```

Btw I apologise now to RageHunter for reversing his code to find the zip archive password to his passlist file but with the registration server down this long someone was bound to do it.

----------


## Whippy431

I am having issues with regestering.. when i type all the info in and hit run it does nothing then hit run again and says. username already exists.. i Can never get it to give me a code.. and then if i close it it just closes out completely.. idk what im doing wrong or what im missing

----------


## jumperu

> I am having issues with regestering.. when i type all the info in and hit run it does nothing then hit run again and says. username already exists.. i Can never get it to give me a code.. and then if i close it it just closes out completely.. idk what im doing wrong or what im missing


I am sure you can see in the post above yours plenty of codes for you to use. :P

----------


## drk607

Can't get my lazy bot to update... Keeps saying server is unavailable

----------


## neopoya

Hello, first, thanks a lot for your wonderful threads, they really helped me a lot to get started!

Now, i'm working with a mage behavior and i'm finding some trouble , let's see if you can help me :

- Can't manage to get the bot cast "Mirror Image" when fighting 2-3 mobs.

- Can't manage to get the bot cast Water Elemental's "Freeze ( Pet Nova). It's a point and click spell, do they work? Anything special here?


Thanks a lot!

----------


## freeloading

Small problem with my DK gatherer. The other day it got stucked insided a cave and bot stopped so I manually brought him out and when I restarted the bot I keep getting "Bot stopping: Cannot mount inside". Basically even in open air I would start, toon would mount but the same error message would pop up "Bot stopping: Cannot mount inside". Anyone know what is causing it? tyia

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, first, thanks a lot for your wonderful threads, they really helped me a lot to get started!
> Now, i'm working with a mage behavior and i'm finding some trouble , let's see if you can help me :
> - Can't manage to get the bot cast "Mirror Image" when fighting 2-3 mobs.
> - Can't manage to get the bot cast Water Elemental's "Freeze ( Pet Nova). It's a point and click spell, do they work? Anything special here?
> Thanks a lot!


What rules have u set for mirror images, it should work...?

AOE spells that need cast+click never worked/will work




> Small problem with my DK gatherer. The other day it got stucked insided a cave and bot stopped so I manually brought him out and when I restarted the bot I keep getting "Bot stopping: Cannot mount inside". Basically even in open air I would start, toon would mount but the same error message would pop up "Bot stopping: Cannot mount inside". Anyone know what is causing it? tyia


yea it's a bug, you either....go far away from the cave then start/restart the bot/restart wow ......sometimes first one works, sometimes second..etc..no way to avoid the cave though, except of making yourself a new profile that does not go near that zone

----------


## neopoya

Thanks for your fast answer.

Rules are to cast it when fighting "more than 1" enemy. I also tried "when fighting 2 enemies". 


Thx again

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for your fast answer.
> 
> Rules are to cast it when fighting "more than 1" enemy. I also tried "when fighting 2 enemies". 
> 
> 
> Thx again


And it does not even try to cast it?...i mean..if u tick log debug...you should see the bot
(example) Send key: bar 1 key 1: Mirror Images >>>in this case maybe you have another spell set on this, or something else..

1- Make sure in the spells condition...you wrote the correct name (case-sensitive)
2- In combat settings - combat tab ... move the images higher (drag-drop) ...could be that other spells are more prioritized (from top to bottom)
3- If those fail, in the rules settings...instead of > Cast spell: Mirror Images > tick send key and set the bar and key u have MI on..
3.1- If u use point 3, you should prolly add another rule like > Spell detection: Mirror Images or > Ticker: 180000 (so it does not spam cast it)

if you don't figure it out, post again, i'll explain more  :Smile:

----------


## maxm2001

How long do i have to wait this key thing and Toon window to open?

----------


## owhmar

I got this error:

Message: Cannot find central directory
Inner exception: 
Source: ZipLib
Stack trace: at ZipLib.Zip.ZipFile.ReadEntries()
at ZipLib.Zip.ZipFile..ctor(String name)
at LazyEvo.Program.LoadPassFile()
at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
Target site: Void ReadEntries()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

32-bit wow and started lazy bot using 'run as admin'.

----------


## Elimax

Heya - I have used Lazy bot on and off for some time now and have generally figured things out, but I am stuck with this prob:

When I load up and try to start my herbalism flying profiles the bot says "Going to ress" and does nothing. What's up with that?

----------


## neopoya

I finally got it working, thanks Jumperu!

I found a new problem tho:

- I want the bot make my mage use "Blink" when he gets stunned. I did it like this -> Function - Player - Is - Stunned
But it doesn't work =(

----------


## jumperu

> I got this error:
> 
> Message: Cannot find central directory
> Inner exception: 
> Source: ZipLib
> Stack trace: at ZipLib.Zip.ZipFile.ReadEntries()
> at ZipLib.Zip.ZipFile..ctor(String name)
> at LazyEvo.Program.LoadPassFile()
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main()
> ...



Reinstall the bot using SetupLB.exe




> Heya - I have used Lazy bot on and off for some time now and have generally figured things out, but I am stuck with this prob:
> 
> When I load up and try to start my herbalism flying profiles the bot says "Going to ress" and does nothing. What's up with that?


You are probably using the bot in a zone without spirit healer, like wintergrasp. Bot does not know what to do (or to wait for ress), when there is no spirit healer for him to click on.

If you are botting in mop, you cannot use engine setting - "find corpse" option, because you cannot fly when dead.  :Frown: 




> I finally got it working, thanks Jumperu!
> 
> I found a new problem tho:
> 
> - I want the bot make my mage use "Blink" when he gets stunned. I did it like this -> Function - Player - Is - Stunned
> But it doesn't work =(


well, this is kinda tricky, and don't stress to much, some conditions do not work  :Frown: ...

if u get stunned alot, and u really want to blink when stunned, what u can do is:

1. login, attach the bot, do not start it, in the main window click on debug tab (at the bottom) and tick on top
2. go to the zone, get stunned
3. as soon as u get sunned, so you have the "stun" debuff on you, quickly click "Log own buffs"
4. wait for a few seconds, switch to the main window, and look for the id of the stun

5. go to the combat condition and add a new one.
add rule - add condition - buff detection - player - has buff - by id (put the id u got from the stun)
cast spell - Blink

Stun spells:
stun - Wowhead Search

If you click on each stun link, like Stunned - Spell - World of Warcraft .... the id of this stun is 65918 ...
depends on what zone you are, cause there are a couple of stun spells, as u saw in the link above
but the best way to determine the spell id, is to follow the steps i said..




> How long do i have to wait this key thing and Toon window to open?


if u cannot create a new account, u don't get a serial, it says username already in use...etc...go to authorization tab and use a serial from here:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2715687 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## neopoya

Thx a lot for all the help man , really.

I did already that with the buff ID and it didnt work neither... but oh well  :Smile: 

I'm used to other bots and this just dies too much for me hehe.

Thanks again for all the help  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jfbarbequer

I just got back into playing, been a couple months probably but when i go to launch LB it tells me "Update server is temporarily unavailable." its been doing this for 2 days is is the server actually down, is it just temporary or permanent, or is there something wrong with my install and i should start a fresh install? any information would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> I just got back into playing, been a couple months probably but when i go to launch LB it tells me "Update server is temporarily unavailable." its been doing this for 2 days is is the server actually down, is it just temporary or permanent, or is there something wrong with my install and i should start a fresh install? any information would be appreciated. Thanks


install from the setuplb.exe again...

if u have an older version it seems that it won't update, i think the update server adress changed in the v2.0 of LB

----------


## Odder

My Flying engine tries to Fish pools for some reason?? It will fly to and dismount in front of a pool of fish, and then I get an unknown key fishing error. What do you suggest?

----------


## jumperu

> My Flying engine tries to Fish pools for some reason?? It will fly to and dismount in front of a pool of fish, and then I get an unknown key fishing error. What do you suggest?




engine settings - untick "fish at school of fish"

----------


## Odder

I can't believe I missed that option myself. Thank you very much Jumper

----------


## Jfbarbequer

Thanks Jumper it's working great now.

----------


## Gbyrd

Hey trying to get this profile up and running for cataclysm any tips on where to get profiles, or behaviors. MOP behaviors are looking for spells i dont have

----------


## jumperu

> Hey trying to get this profile up and running for cataclysm any tips on where to get profiles, or behaviors. MOP behaviors are looking for spells i dont have


this lazybot thread is for the latest version of LB and retail WOW.

I think i have some old behaviors, pm me so i don't forget to share with u




> eyy jumperu you lied...lb exists since june/10, u never used it for 3 years


HUH?

----------


## tylen

ok this is blowing my mind. the thing is that it looks like lb cant mail gathered ore \ herbs using 'to town' route and get back on gathering route if you run underwater profile (vashj'ir namely)

idk if there's a way that other ppl made LB to do so but what happens to me is: character simply dismounts when he reaches a cave with a mailbox, that makes lb panic and try to mount, but nothing happens because you cant use underwater mount inside a cave. So character never reaches a mailbox without a mount.

I tried to use a macro like '/use underwater mount /use ground mount' that made character get to a mailbox using ground mount (1st macro line never run, 2nd line works great) but that way when bot gets back on gathering route and try to gather \ dig smth the LB presses mount hotkey so as to dismount before interaction with mouseover (so 1st macro line dismounts character, 2nd line gets character on ground mount). That way the bot swims \ flies around instead of gathering.

In other words is there a way to make the bot gather And mail by himself in Vashj'ir? thank you.

----------


## jumperu

> ok this is blowing my mind. the thing is that it looks like lb cant mail gathered ore \ herbs using 'to town' route and get back on gathering route if you run underwater profile (vashj'ir namely)
> 
> idk if there's a way that other ppl made LB to do so but what happens to me is: character simply dismounts when he reaches a cave with a mailbox, that makes lb panic and try to mount, but nothing happens because you cant use underwater mount inside a cave. So character never reaches a mailbox without a mount.
> 
> I tried to use a macro like '/use underwater mount /use ground mount' that made character get to a mailbox using ground mount (1st macro line never run, 2nd line works great) but that way when bot gets back on gathering route and try to gather \ dig smth the LB presses mount hotkey so as to dismount before interaction with mouseover (so 1st macro line dismounts character, 2nd line gets character on ground mount). That way the bot swims \ flies around instead of gathering.
> 
> In other words is there a way to make the bot gather And mail by himself in Vashj'ir? thank you.


No.

*unless u find some underwater mail  :Smile:

----------


## Gbyrd

i have a problem it keeps saying ti cannot receive the convert the int when checking buffs whats the error there?

----------


## jumperu

> i have a problem it keeps saying ti cannot receive the convert the int when checking buffs whats the error there?



It means that, for example:

If u have a dk, in the behavior is set to cast horn of winter every 3 mins or so..

so if u go to: combat settings - buffs tab and open up the rule for horn of winter, there is a buff id there.

That error it's given when a buff id is wrong...(id's are used also for spells in the combat, prepull and pull tabs....not only under buffs)

----------


## Bestius

Can someone pls help me with a problem with old version of lazybot? I am playing on 3.3.5a private server and i would like to learn how to teach my bot use mail, when he has full bags. Sell grey things to vendor or repair itself. Is it possible can anyone help me? I don´t see any "ToTown" waypoints in my "Profile" section... just normal/ghost waypoints and what mobs it should kill...

----------


## jumperu

> Can someone pls help me with a problem with old version of lazybot? I am playing on 3.3.5a private server and i would like to learn how to teach my bot use mail, when he has full bags. Sell grey things to vendor or repair itself. Is it possible can anyone help me? I don´t see any "ToTown" waypoints in my "Profile" section... just normal/ghost waypoints and what mobs it should kill...


Idk if that old version had to town waypoints implemented, but u can see how you add them in the first post, at the "how to make a grinding profile" section  :Smile: 

Also, grinding does not support mailing...only vendor/repair

----------


## slyy09

can anyone help me with my druid please, i am trying to farm herbs with it in flight form but it doesnt land properly so just get the error "cant do that while flying" because it hovers just above the herb, any help would be great.

cheers

----------


## jumperu

> can anyone help me with my druid please, i am trying to farm herbs with it in flight form but it doesnt land properly so just get the error "cant do that while flying" because it hovers just above the herb, any help would be great.
> 
> cheers


check that in wow, u have ticked the option "dismount in flight"

if not, in the bot engine settings, change the value of "z modifier" .... i use 0 or 8
also make sure that the keys from bot - general options - keys ....are bound the same as in wow

----------


## slyy09

thankyou working perfect now  :Smile:

----------


## Barratt2rika

If you have more questions, need help with something bigger or anything, any1 can reach me on skype, my id is jumperu

----------


## SinuRockon

Hello.

im getting an error when im try to update the program:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

sorry for my bad english.

----------


## jumperu

> Hello.
> 
> im getting an error when im try to update the program:
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


I fail to see the error...
that is the normal update window for lazybot...click update and it will be ok

----------


## gav

guys is there any working BoT same as LB?
i realy love lb and its very easy to work but i just think if nobody update lb for latest wow patch what the boter have to do?

----------


## BassGhost

Can't figure out why I keep getting a .NET framework error when running SetupLB.exe, I have 4.5 and tried running it as Admin. What else can I do?

----------


## jumperu

> Can't figure out why I keep getting a .NET framework error when running SetupLB.exe, I have 4.5 and tried running it as Admin. What else can I do?


can u post the error?
try disabling the av/firewall..

----------


## BassGhost

> can u post the error?
> try disabling the av/firewall..


Unable to connect to remote server

*edit*
Disabled AV and FW no luck, here's more detail on the error if it helps..

************** Exception Text **************
System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.CheckError()
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials, IWebProxy proxy, RequestCachePolicy cachePolicy)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at SetupLB.Form1.AddFileToDownloadList()
at SetupLB.Form1.button1_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

----------


## cleoproxy

I honestly cant get it to work.

Can you help me on Team viewer?

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> Unable to connect to remote server
> 
> *edit*
> Disabled AV and FW no luck, here's more detail on the error if it helps..
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server
> at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.CheckError()
> at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> ..


Sry m8, idk where the error is from. We can try something else, i can give u the lb folder (already installed), and u see if it works like that.




> I honestly cant get it to work.
> 
> Can you help me on Team viewer?
> 
> Thanks


Solved.

----------


## sdreaper

Bot still doesn't seem to want to connect to update server for some reason.

Attempted to do a reinstall but still fails on updating.

Edit: Disregard my idiocy and failure to read like 1 page back. Redownloaded setupLB.exe as Jump mentioned before, working as intended. Thanks and keep up the good work guys.

----------


## aeonz

Who here wants *"jumperu "* to jump back to working on Lazybot again  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ?! I know I do lol!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tylen

Does mammoth plugin work atm? Coz to me i cant even see it in plugins section. :confused:

----------


## Dwemer007

Hey, I also posted in the other forum but I would like to request an already installed (preferbly) clean version. (in a folder) since the downloading function of the installer seems to not work atm.

(that includes any other user too please, I know how the bot works so I could filter your settings, if any of you could upload a working version that would be great!)

Thanks

----------


## Bombtrap

hi

my windows 7 is not recognizing Lazy Evolution.exe as a valid win32 file, i have NET Framework 4.5 installed. What am i doing wrong?

edit: nvm, reinstalling and its working now.

----------


## jumperu

> Who here wants *"jumperu "* to jump back to working on Lazybot again   ?! I know I do lol!


Hey m8, tnx for the support but i never "worked" on lazybot. I only updated for a few patches before mop, it was pretty easy to update the offsets, just change some values, recompile it and that's it.
I was and still am providing user support the best i can.
Current developer is Ragehunter, as i said in the first post, and he is the one u have to direct your "thanks"  :Smile: 




> Does mammoth plugin work atm? Coz to me i cant even see it in plugins section. :confused:


Yes it works. It's in the first post, at the middle, under "Plugins/engines"  :Smile: ...
*get the one modified by romb0t, it works better..




> Hey, I also posted in the other forum but I would like to request an already installed (preferbly) clean version. (in a folder) since the downloading function of the installer seems to not work atm.
> 
> (that includes any other user too please, I know how the bot works so I could filter your settings, if any of you could upload a working version that would be great!)
> 
> Thanks


I will zip my folder and pm u the link.

----------


## tylen

> Yes it works. It's in the first post, at the middle, under "Plugins/engines" ...
> *get the one modified by romb0t, it works better..
> .


ah thx for answer that it works, that made me look around settings so i found that was my bad: i didnt tick it in plugins tab of general settings =)

----------


## Infernous

Hey guys, pretty impressed with what I've seen with Lazybot so far but I am having a pretty large issue with it. 

I am currently trying to use the bot to fly around Windward Isle gathering Onyx eggs and the occasional Dark soil.

In regards to flying, mounting, unstucking itself; everything is great, I have made a path and added the eggs and soil to the herbalist list and enabled the list. However for some reason the bot simply will not loot the items, it finds them, flys to them, dismounts but will not loot.

Also tried this with mining and herb nodes, same story; can detect it, can move to it but cannot extract it.

Interact with target, mouse over and target last target are the same keys on both Lazybot and WoW, any ideas what is causing this problem?

Edit: Nevermind, I changed my keybinds on both applications again and it seams to work now.

----------


## gav

when die my bot dose'nt click on Release to res...infact dose'nt do any thing!any one know why?

----------


## tylen

Does the bank summon plugin work only if you're goblin? i tried to use guild bank summon perk instead of racial one, but LB only laughed at me in log like 'goblin bank summon? rly?'
Is there a way to use guild bank instead of mailing items?

----------


## jumperu

> Does the bank summon plugin work only if you're goblin? i tried to use guild bank summon perk instead of racial one, but LB only laughed at me in log like 'goblin bank summon? rly?'
> Is there a way to use guild bank instead of mailing items?


there is no way to do that.

But why don't u make a lvl1 toon on the farmer account, send everything there, and only log every few days and do what u want with the stuff....cod..trade it...put it in bank..etc

----------


## tylen

> there is no way to do that.
> 
> But why don't u make a lvl1 toon on the farmer account, send everything there, and only log every few days and do what u want with the stuff....cod..trade it...put it in bank..etc


im just still looking for possibility to somehow empty farmer's bags underwater  :Wink:

----------


## Corey614

Ye, in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class. And delete custom class folder from LB.

----------


## tylen

> Ye, in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class. And delete custom class folder from LB.


i never had any class folders in behaviors folder or elsewhere; looks like its plugin itself somehow detects character's race

----------


## esp3rae

*Hello guy, thanks for this bot.

I have install Net Framework 4.5 and LB, set indicated binds and behaviour mage but i think i have bad grinding profils, so the bot just walk in straight line.

Do you have profiles for grinding 80 - 85, hard to find this ^^. I need some help.*

----------


## freeloading

Well I finally got banned for botting...on my main account for that matter (not that I care). Used my own profile, memory writing, always at my desk while I was leveling from another account. Oh well. Back to leveling now...

----------


## athosu

sorry for my english, I'm using a translator.
I wonder if there is a way to translate to Portuguese (pt-br).
because I need to have two wow on my computer, because I play in the Portuguese and the program run in English
I have the languages ​​in my lb= spanish,english,russian,german and french

----------


## keyshacoles

> Well I finally got banned for botting...on my main account for that matter (not that I care). Used my own profile, memory writing, always at my desk while I was leveling from another account. Oh well. Back to leveling now...


Yeah I was perma banned as well.

BL HF GL.

Dat price you pay.

----------


## tylen

> Well I finally got banned for botting...on my main account for that matter (not that I care). Used my own profile, memory writing, always at my desk while I was leveling from another account. Oh well. Back to leveling now...


interesting, i was banned mb a month ago on 1 of my botting accounts for gold trading not for botting (beleive because i never used memory writing neither mouse hook). at least blizz never told me that im a bot user, only sent a letter about "how its bad to sell gold bla bla bla".
also i was told (by a mate, not blizz  :Big Grin: ) that they changed smth in gold flow watching script (or whatever they use to keep an eye on how much gold ppl trade to each other). Maybe smbd knows more about that.

Back to my _how to mail underwater_ searchings. *I've done it \о/*
The thing is there's alternative mount option in engine settings (how couldnt i see it earlier) where we should set a bar and a key which is a ground mount in game. So when character reaches a cave with a mailbox he will auto-dismount, then LB will try to use underwater mount 3 times with maybe 5 seconds delay and use alternative mount after that (which is ground mount). The only thing we have to stand is that the bot will get back on gathering route on ground mount, but relax, he will use main mount key as he reaches 1st node or herb that he will see.
Enjoy, hope that helped  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Third, is there a way to use the 'auto login' option on more than one account? There's an option smth like "use 1 if you've got only 1 acc" but no more account name and password fields appear if i choose '2'. It annoys when bots get disconnected they start typing same account names and passwords in each window :confused:

Thank you.

----------


## jumperu

> interesting, i was banned mb a month ago on 1 of my botting accounts for gold trading not for botting (beleive because i never used memory writing neither mouse hook). at least blizz never told me that im a bot user, only sent a letter about "how its bad to sell gold bla bla bla".
> also i was told (by a mate, not blizz ) that they changed smth in gold flow watching script (or whatever they use to keep an eye on how much gold ppl trade to each other). Maybe smbd knows more about that.
> 
> Back to my _how to mail underwater_ searchings. *I've done it \о/*
> The thing is there's alternative mount option in engine settings (how couldnt i see it earlier) where we should set a bar and a key which is a ground mount in game. So when character reaches a cave with a mailbox he will auto-dismount, then LB will try to use underwater mount 3 times with maybe 5 seconds delay and use alternative mount after that (which is ground mount). The only thing we have to stand is that the bot will get back on gathering route on ground mount, but relax, he will use main mount key as he reaches 1st node or herb that he will see.
> Enjoy, hope that helped 
> 
> Third, is there a way to use the 'auto login' option on more than one account? There's an option smth like "use 1 if you've got only 1 acc" but no more account name and password fields appear if i choose '2'. It annoys when bots get disconnected they start typing same account names and passwords in each window :confused:
> 
> Thank you.


Glad u solved the underwater problem, the alternate mount was there mainly for druids cause theyr fly mount could not get out of the water, so it would mount the alt mount after a few tries.

For your second question, don't use the same bot folder for more than 1 wow...meaning ...let's say u have bot 1 with grinding, skinning, warr fury..profile loaded..etc..and u have a lazybot folder with those settings attached to wow 1...if u start wow 2 and start the bot again from bot 1 folder, and u have fly gathering, dk blod another profile...u have to do all the settings again each time u start the bot.
So, for wow 1 use bot 1 folder, wow 2 use bot 2...etc....and the relogg info will be different and it will work.

----------


## xocol

Hi Jumperu , i have some issues , 1 years ago i've used to Lazybot and i never got problem with it , but i bought too many accounts and i tried to use HB(i got some bans like 2-3) this period , 3 months ago i got 12/15 bannned exaclty 12 account banned and i tried to use lazybot again to test (i didnt use mouseHOOK) , so i got another ban (i've been formatted PC , different ip and new router i tried mask anything) i really i dont know what to do , could you please help me? 


thx

----------


## jumperu

> Hi Jumperu , i have some issues , 1 years ago i've used to Lazybot and i never got problem with it , but i bought too many accounts and i tried to use HB(i got some bans like 2-3) this period , 3 months ago i got 12/15 bannned exaclty 12 account banned and i tried to use lazybot again to test (i didnt use mouseHOOK) , so i got another ban (i've been formatted PC , different ip and new router i tried mask anything) i really i dont know what to do , could you please help me? 
> thx


i do not understand what u want me to help u with?
i do not see any question?...botting is risky, banning is inevitable at some point, best u can do is use ur own profiles, bot in remote areas, use relogger and other safety methods in the bot like logout on follow, sound on follow..etc..

every1 must take some time to set up the bot right to avoid this situations..

good luck, have fun

----------


## bradigo

I did everything the manual but i could not get LB to detect that i was in game, i re-download LB and still got ran into the same issue. If someone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## xocol

> i do not understand what u want me to help u with?
> i do not see any question?...botting is risky, banning is inevitable at some point, best u can do is use ur own profiles, bot in remote areas, use relogger and other safety methods in the bot like logout on follow, sound on follow..etc..
> 
> every1 must take some time to set up the bot right to avoid this situations..
> 
> good luck, have fun


I have my own profiles , and relog etc , i´m thinking "maybe they are follow me my MAC or IP" , i reallly i dont know how to explan , it's likes if i bot for 1 hour i awalys got ban

----------


## jumperu

> I did everything the manual but i could not get LB to detect that i was in game, i re-download LB and still got ran into the same issue. If someone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


start wow in 32 bit mode




> I have my own profiles , and relog etc , i´m thinking "maybe they are follow me my MAC or IP" , i reallly i dont know how to explan , it's likes if i bot for 1 hour i awalys got ban


maybe they flagged ur account, create a new b-net and bot from there..

----------


## Some1Here

I cannot figure out how to load the fishing profile to save my life

----------


## jumperu

> I cannot figure out how to load the fishing profile to save my life


if u wanna fish in 1 spot, then the fishing engine has no profile..u simply go to the spot and start..

if u wanna fish in fishpools, then u gotta choose Flying engine (load the fishing profile or create ur own, the fishing profile route must be along the river/sea and near the fishpools) , then load it from the normal fly engine load profile button, set ur settings -like lure, [email protected], waterwalk spell/potion key, etc in engine settings (at the bottom) ..*.*u must tick fish at school of fish

*​Enjoy!*
*

----------


## Some1Here

Well I got the fishing working, but when I get into combat and it kills it, it gets stuck trying to find the fishing bobber.

----------


## jumperu

> Well I got the fishing working, but when I get into combat and it kills it, it gets stuck trying to find the fishing bobber.


try enabling memory writing, idk for sure if fishing works well without, there were a couple of posts a while ago that hinted this..

----------


## xocol

> maybe they flagged ur account, create a new b-net and bot from there..


Maybe my creditcard? What's mean? Should i create new accs? i've been done...maybe i'll give up , im tired but accs and get ban after gatherer  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

at all who had banns (had some too) 
looks like blizz is using something like a script at acc's they watch now.
something like that to check for routes

http://iseclab.org/papers/botdetection-article.pdf

noticed multiple dc's some hours before the banns and disabled the relogger for now: if u have a strange dc on a botter stay off or play a bit by hand ;D

they tracked my ones 4-5 hours, then banned. one i didn't start after the dc is still alive.

use lb complete passiv.

----------


## jumperu

> at all who had banns (had some too) 
> looks like blizz is using something like a script at acc's they watch now.
> something like that to check for routes
> 
> http://iseclab.org/papers/botdetection-article.pdf
> 
> noticed multiple dc's some hours before the banns and disabled the relogger for now: if u have a strange dc on a botter stay off or play a bit by hand ;D
> 
> they tracked my ones 4-5 hours, then banned. one i didn't start after the dc is still alive.
> ...


that paper is very old, i read it too a while ago, it was posted @this forum
if u go to the index of the page ( Index of /papers ) u see that : botdetection-article.pdf
08-Apr-2009 08:26
747K



Coincidence or not, one of my bots were banned too, i left it with relogger on, during the maintenance ..so the bot was trying like crazy to login but couldn't, hours after it was banned and in the mail they gave me the reason "usage of third party programs, bots"

So, maybe it's from the relogger, maybe it's because they implemented that new detection...idk..but i don't care...i am still botting  :Smile:  (without relogger though)

----------


## lazyang

ah ok, that doesn't matter, think is still topical, found it in the hb forum.
i don't think it's from the relogger. 
i was at pc when they banned, they didn't do something with my toons, the only thing why they could be sure that i bot is that they track the route.
i was raiding with that toons from time to time, they really didn't look bottish.
wrote a lot of appeals but no chance.
what i mean is that i think they have to dc you to load that script, cause i always got dc's some hours before.

----------


## evenmonkeys

The pet farming link seems to be broken the first post. Anyone have the profiles for farming the different monsters for vanity pets?

----------


## Menac3

Hey there, I've been using Lazybot for a couple years now but just recently I started to use it and every time my character flies to a node to harvest it, it will dismount then give me the error "Can't do that while moving" My character is not moving at all, what I'm noticing is if I move my character after I land when dismounting I am able to harvest the node. But unfortunately I am not able to do this AFK so I was wondering if there was a macro / script to move my character when I land or if there is a setting I am missing. Thanks for the help in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> The pet farming link seems to be broken the first post. Anyone have the profiles for farming the different monsters for vanity pets?


The link works fine. Direct link is pet farm.7z




> Hey there, I've been using Lazybot for a couple years now but just recently I started to use it and every time my character flies to a node to harvest it, it will dismount then give me the error "Can't do that while moving" My character is not moving at all, what I'm noticing is if I move my character after I land when dismounting I am able to harvest the node. But unfortunately I am not able to do this AFK so I was wondering if there was a macro / script to move my character when I land or if there is a setting I am missing. Thanks for the help in advance.


Check engine settings - keybinds....make sure all the keys are set as in wow. You probably missed 1.

Also check before u do the above, tick in the main window of the bot LOG DEBUG, and observe what the bot is trying to cast when it lands.

Also, maybe u forgot to check in wow the setting "Auto dismount in flight", witch is necessary for the bot to function when trying to harvest a node  :Smile: ..

if u have more q, post again :P

----------


## Menac3

> The link works fine. Direct link is pet farm.7z
> 
> 
> 
> Check engine settings - keybinds....make sure all the keys are set as in wow. You probably missed 1.
> 
> Also check before u do the above, tick in the main window of the bot LOG DEBUG, and observe what the bot is trying to cast when it lands.
> 
> Also, maybe u forgot to check in wow the setting "Auto dismount in flight", witch is necessary for the bot to function when trying to harvest a node ..
> ...


I'm sure it's because I'm on a private server, all the grinding features work, just when I try to harvest it says I Can't do that while moving. I think it's just an anti-bot feature where I need to move my character because as soon as I do I can harvest. Even if I twitch like move less than a milimeter it will work. I just don't know what type of macro I could use to do so everytime I dismount to gather the node.

----------


## jumperu

> I'm sure it's because I'm on a private server, all the grinding features work, just when I try to harvest it says I Can't do that while moving. I think it's just an anti-bot feature where I need to move my character because as soon as I do I can harvest. Even if I twitch like move less than a milimeter it will work. I just don't know what type of macro I could use to do so everytime I dismount to gather the node.


Idk m8, u cannot make something like " /send key "w" /cast "interact with target key" " because it's agains blizz api. 

I doubt u can find a macro that will work, u cannot put movement keys inside a macro. And the bot functions like sees a node - goes down - reaches the node - then it casts the interact with target key (wich is set in general settings - keybinds). So, u cannot make it cast something when it reaches a node, because the bot is sending a key, wich u cannot put on a interface bar.

----------


## Menac3

> Idk m8, u cannot make something like " /send key "w" /cast "interact with target key" " because it's agains blizz api. 
> 
> I doubt u can find a macro that will work, u cannot put movement keys inside a macro. And the bot functions like sees a node - goes down - reaches the node - then it casts the interact with target key (wich is set in general settings - keybinds). So, u cannot make it cast something when it reaches a node, because the bot is sending a key, wich u cannot put on a interface bar.


Yeah man I thought the same thing, thanks for the reply though I do appreciate your insight / help with this matter. If I find a way around it I'll let you know, it might be as simple as a program pressing w for a .5 second every 5 seconds or something.

----------


## jumperu

> Yeah man I thought the same thing, thanks for the reply though I do appreciate your insight / help with this matter. If I find a way around it I'll let you know, it might be as simple as a program pressing w for a .5 second every 5 seconds or something.


Could work. U can use _keyspam to do that. U can find it here on the forum. 

maybe longer than 5 secs cause if the bot goes down, and when it harvests it presses w, it will stop it from harvesting, then comes the mounting, again it will stop the cast, in flight i doubt there will be a problem.

Try 5 secs as u said, and observe it and increase the value to suit the bot needs so it doesn't interrupt it  :Smile:  *stating the obvious here, but i'm used to giving thorough help, so don't be offended :P

ps: wtb some herbs/ores on darksorrow eu ally, any1 botting there?

----------


## evenmonkeys

> The link works fine. Direct link is pet farm.7z


When I click the download link on the page, it says there was a problem and that the link needs to be repaired. Other mediafire downloads are working fine for me.  :Frown:  Just not this one. And I really want this one. Lol.

----------


## lingua

Hello, maybe someone will help me, I am playing on 3.3.5a private server and i´m using same version of lazybot, I´ve leveled my paladin to lvl 55 with no problems, i made my custom behavior and it worked like charm, but now on my DK just cant get it to work. Lazybot is completely ignoring my rotation and just casting first spell over and over, i´ve tried adding rune conditions, tickers etc. but no improvement. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Novaa6

Anyone know why no matter what I do, any profile I use (even one I make myself) every time there's water nearby the bot loves jumping in it then hovering above it forever? 
It completely stops the bot, it doesn't follow the path anymore and just sits there... I'm extremely new to botting and actually WoW in general (first character made about a month ago.) 
I've looked through about 25 pages in this thread and just can not find a reason why it's doing this. 

Any help is much appreciated.

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, maybe someone will help me, I am playing on 3.3.5a private server and i´m using same version of lazybot, I´ve leveled my paladin to lvl 55 with no problems, i made my custom behavior and it worked like charm, but now on my DK just cant get it to work. Lazybot is completely ignoring my rotation and just casting first spell over and over, i´ve tried adding rune conditions, tickers etc. but no improvement. What am I doing wrong?


Link ur behavior and i will take a look.




> Anyone know why no matter what I do, any profile I use (even one I make myself) every time there's water nearby the bot loves jumping in it then hovering above it forever? 
> It completely stops the bot, it doesn't follow the path anymore and just sits there... I'm extremely new to botting and actually WoW in general (first character made about a month ago.) 
> I've looked through about 25 pages in this thread and just can not find a reason why it's doing this. 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


go to engine settings - untick fish in pools  :Smile: ..only tick that if u wanna fish

----------


## m3dik

Does anyone have a DL link for lazybot wow patch 5.0.5? I cant find one anywhere

----------


## evenmonkeys

Can anyone provide the pet farming profiles in a new link? That'd be super awesome.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anna4ba6xter

i still got one of the first versions of the bot, lazybot v0.3, i see it was created aug 2010 so ur prolly right, im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back

----------


## shrugger

I've been playing around with LB to have my MW monk (90) farm embersilk cloth, at Maker's Ascent in Uldum.

It's going pretty well most of the time, but I'm having trouble getting any healing spells to activate, so I'm dying some.

Even with a very simple setup, revival will not cast during combat, & Soothing Mist will not cast during rest:

1. Combat - Spinning Crane Kick --- if mobs > 2
2. Combat - Revival --- if Health < 50% --- Ticker 180000ms
3. Rest - Soothing Mist --- if Health < 75%

I tried both by spell name & by send key.
Revival will work if it is the only rule.
This is in Grind mode, with a one-way path of Ground vertices. Just have a few spots, most combat triggered by running through the mobs & being attacked.

Thanks so much for this tool -- I've been having fun with it :-)

How do I attach a report of my behavior?

----------


## jumperu

> Does anyone have a DL link for lazybot wow patch 5.0.5? I cant find one anywhere


We do not really support emu servers, but going though my archive i found this version. I hope it works for u. I also have one for 5.1 patch, lemme know if it works..

5.0.5 LB_r35.zip

5.1 LB 5.1.7z




> Can anyone provide the pet farming profiles in a new link? That'd be super awesome.


Seems that the link was indeed dead, here is a new link

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bm1b25515k65j3c




> i still got one of the first versions of the bot, lazybot v0.3, i see it was created aug 2010 so ur prolly right, im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back


HUH?! :confused:




> I've been playing around with LB to have my MW monk (90) farm embersilk cloth, at Maker's Ascent in Uldum.
> 
> It's going pretty well most of the time, but I'm having trouble getting any healing spells to activate, so I'm dying some.
> 
> Even with a very simple setup, revival will not cast during combat, & Soothing Mist will not cast during rest:
> 
> 1. Combat - Spinning Crane Kick --- if mobs > 2
> 2. Combat - Revival --- if Health < 50% --- Ticker 180000ms
> 3. Rest - Soothing Mist --- if Health < 75%
> ...


There is no report of behavior....u either mean the log, wich u find in the logs folder...or upload the whole behavior..

go to combat settings - combat tab, and drag-drop ur healing spells to be the first spells....that should solve ur "not casting" problem.. 

btw, u should take a boomkin or a shad priest behavior and take a look @ how healing spell conditions are set...u got just 1 rule  :Smile: ..u should add more..to every spell not just the healing one, see how other behaviors are and inspire from there..

----------


## shrugger

Ahhh... OK, now I've got some healing.  :Smile:  I didn't realize I can drag n drop, OR that it follows a priority / order.

The rules I posted above, were minimal for the sake of simplifying the problem, before posting. 

I'm actually using about 9 skills with somewhat more complex conditions.

Any advice about Rest mode healing spells?

Will check out some other profiles to learn. Thanks for your help.

----------


## jumperu

> Ahhh... OK, now I've got some healing.  I didn't realize I can drag n drop, OR that it follows a priority / order.
> 
> The rules I posted above, were minimal for the sake of simplifying the problem, before posting. 
> 
> I'm actually using about 9 skills with somewhat more complex conditions.
> 
> Any advice about Rest mode healing spells?
> 
> Will check out some other profiles to learn. Thanks for your help.


The bot seems to skip rest tab, or i tend to not put any spells there  :Smile: ..

You can add a rule in pre-pull, heal if unde 80%...to make sure u get in combat with full hp.
Maybe you can post ur behavior when it's done so i can add it to first post for other ppl to use .. (when it's ready)

----------


## shrugger

Ah, OK. I will gladly post when it's ready -- maybe not a full-on multipurpose behavior (yet), but at least basic 90 grinding.

By the way -- I am new here but immediately I wonder -- is there a possibility of sub-threads? This one is verrry long. If so, I would be glad to help, at the least by coming up with some category suggestions. When I learn a little more about LB  :Smile: 

Also, should I be using lazybot.freeforums.org ?

I am also curious about DISTANCE settings... pre-pull / pull / combat ... and GCD.

Lastly, am I right in thinking that I must use Ground Mount for grinding up & down a path -- flying engine is for gathering?

EDIT - found a couple of nice addons for getting spell ID. Also learned that ID is at end of wowhead URL.
*idTip* (currently must enable out-of-date addons) - http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/spellid 
*SpellList* - http://www.wowinterface.com/download...SpellList.html

----------


## evenmonkeys

> Seems that the link was indeed dead, here is a new link
> 
> pet farm.7z


You're awesome. Thank you!!

----------


## jumperu

> Ah, OK. I will gladly post when it's ready -- maybe not a full-on multipurpose behavior (yet), but at least basic 90 grinding.
> 
> By the way -- I am new here but immediately I wonder -- is there a possibility of sub-threads? This one is verrry long. If so, I would be glad to help, at the least by coming up with some category suggestions. When I learn a little more about LB 
> 
> Also, should I be using lazybot.freeforums.org ?
> 
> I am also curious about DISTANCE settings... pre-pull / pull / combat ... and GCD.
> 
> Lastly, am I right in thinking that I must use Ground Mount for grinding up & down a path -- flying engine is for gathering?
> ...



Looking forward to see ur work  :Smile: ..and welcome..
Sadly there are no sub-threads here, i tried to make the 1st post as comprehensive as i could, u can use lazybot.freeforums.org, lots of ppl from here are posting there too, it's more organized.

There are a couple of distance settings in lazybot, i guess u are talking about combat settins - combat distance wich differs like meele chars 5-7 yds, ranged 25-40yds..pre-pull/pull distances are exactly what they say...if u have for example druid and at pre-pull u have Stealth spell ..pre-pull distance 50..when he is 50yds away from a mob bot will cast stealth.....pull distance 25yds - he will execute spells in the pull tab like - wild charge - shredd - then move on to normal combat loop..
GCD is exactly what it says here Cooldown - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft  :Smile:  ..i use for exampe 8-900ms for rogue/feral drood .....1100-1300ms for shad priest, hunt , dk etc..

Lastly, using the mount, depends.. if in the botting zone the mobs are close to each-other, it will look pretty bottish if ur char would kill 1 mob, mount up, travel 20-30yds, dismount, kill another mob, and so on..
Use the mount in a zone where mobs are not packed.. 

You can also get the correct spell id like: ex:....cast mark of the wild on u, go to the bot, debug tab (next to game chat), then press log own buffs ...wait some time, and in the main log u will see spell id of motw and any other buff u may have, same for ur targets if u wanna check for dots (swp, moonfire, curses, etc) press log target buffs after u cast the respective debuff




> You're awesome. Thank you!!


Yw!!

----------


## m3dik

> We do not really support emu servers, but going though my archive i found this version. I hope it works for u. I also have one for 5.1 patch, lemme know if it works..
> 5.0.5 LB_r35.zip


Hey thanks! I appreciate it even though you don't direct support emu servers. Once I get the extra money ill use the latest one when i renew my retail account. and one question. Is there any plugin or anything that can make it so LB does archaeology? 

Thanks - M3dik

----------


## jumperu

> Hey thanks! I appreciate it even though you don't direct support emu servers. Once I get the extra money ill use the latest one when i renew my retail account. and one question. Is there any plugin or anything that can make it so LB does archaeology? 
> 
> Thanks - M3dik


Maybe some1 with some programming knowledge can take a look at this engine, as far as i know it gives an error after 1 survey.
It is a separate engine so, here is how u set it up:

From the zip,
- the FILES from the diggy folder must be put in Lazyevo\Engines
- the FILES fron the archeology folder must be put in Lazyevo\Profiles\Archaeology
*make the folder if u don't have them
From the main Lazybot window, from the drop-down menu choose diggy engine, select the continent u want and start it up.
*it used to work only if u had survey spell on key 1 (if it does not do anything, try this)
Required addons in wow TOM-TOM and ARCHY , also included in the zip, idk if u need an earlier version or a new one


*LINK*

Btw, pay ur wow game time with gold, no point spending all that $$ just to fatten those blizz corporate's asses

----------


## lingua

> Link ur behavior and i will take a look.


There you go
muj DK.xml download - 2shared

----------


## jumperu

> There you go
> muj DK.xml download - 2shared


That is not a behavior. U have no rules for any spells except ticker 0, wich means that the first spell will always cast because it will always meet that condition. So bot will try to cast death grip over and over again.
I could not open v.3.3.5 u cannot open it without a wow to attach to, unlike v4 + (so i took a look at the behavior into a v4.0 lb)
Try one of these behaviors LINK , i have them from v 4.0, they should work fine, or atleast they should give u a clue on how a behavior is made.

----------


## lingua

ok, thanks for help, i made it same way how I made my paladin profile which worked perfectly, thats why I was confused

edit: I made another behaviour using one of yours as template and now its working flawlessly, Thanks again  :Wink:

----------


## m3dik

> Maybe some1 with some programming knowledge can take a look at this engine, as far as i know it gives an error after 1 survey.
> It is a separate engine so, here is how u set it up:
> 
> From the zip,
> - the FILES from the diggy folder must be put in Lazyevo\Engines
> - the FILES fron the archeology folder must be put in Lazyevo\Profiles\Archaeology
> *make the folder if u don't have them
> From the main Lazybot window, from the drop-down menu choose diggy engine, select the continent u want and start it up.
> *it used to work only if u had survey spell on key 1 (if it does not do anything, try this)
> ...


Thanks for the link i tried it finally got it to work on a retail account, but like you said after the first survey it got all messed up and returned to a empty path and was lost 

Thanks - M3dik

----------


## chast140

Okay so i'm completely new to the botting scene and i'm trying to use this for skinning. So anywho is there a way to get the bot to use a flying mount well grinding my main reason for this the bot always seems to get stuck. But anyways thanks for your help jumperu this thread has been great to a new user like myself aside from the one issue i'm having

----------


## jumperu

> Okay so i'm completely new to the botting scene and i'm trying to use this for skinning. So anywho is there a way to get the bot to use a flying mount well grinding my main reason for this the bot always seems to get stuck. But anyways thanks for your help jumperu this thread has been great to a new user like myself aside from the one issue i'm having


It depends how the profile was recorded, as far as i know grinding profiles also have "height" coordinates, so if u record the profile with a fly mount and use it to skip a tree, in theory it should work, although i have never tried it, because grinding profiles are meant to be simple , in a remote area with no objects around (trees, houses, etc)
I would recommend u to record another profile that goes around ur stuck areas, but if u want to bother u can try recording one using fly mount too  :Smile:

----------


## shrugger

OK, I've got a MW monk behavior that is working pretty well for farming embersilk at Maker's Ascent:

MW grind 2013-05-20.xml

EDIT:Updated behavior HERE (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

Also changed my name to bridger.

*Note:* Some rules use Send-Keys instead of NAME (maybe unnecessary), so you would need to edit this for your own use. 
EDIT - OK, wasn't necessary -- I just had those spells on bar 1 -- *Except*  Legacy of Emperor, which for some reason LB tries to cast it via Bar1-Key6, which is actually occupied by Touch of Death.
No pulling is set -- I have relied upon running into mobs aggro, to start fights. Basic rotation - Spin-kick / Jab / Tiger Palm / Blackout Kick ... a few heals ... the monk buff.Healing spells are kinda messy -- Renewing Mist is fine -- Uplift works sometimes -- but sometimes my monk dies without casting either emergency spell. How to make Life Cocoon & Revival cast at low HP? I set thresholds a little higher -- 35% & 20% -- but any higher & it just gets too busy.GY & Vendor runs are usually OK.The rotation goes a little slow, so sometimes my monk will die on a big pull (clusters of ~12 lvl 84 mobs incl. 1 elite).
> I want to speed up the casting of Spinning Crane Kick Maybe (the primary ability here) -- Maybe the delay is due to the [# of targets] check before each cast?
> SCK is my all-in-one Healing & AoE dmg, so if it were cast as fast as possible (approx 2 sec with ), other healing spells would be rarely needed, (thus the rotation simpler and faster?)Sometimes when looting, monk will just start running off into the desert.. Sometimes he'll get back on track, like if he aggroed something along the way. (maybe a pathing issue? Log always reads "Looting: Schnottz Infantryman")My main problem now, is full bags (a good problem!). Possible solutions:
1. Figure out Mailbox Use (only in Flying engine?)
2. Convert *Cloth* to *Bolts*. I found a macro, but I'm having trouble integrating it into LB. I tried something similar to Kracken's technique (replaced mount key with macro) but it seems to confuse the engine, & the monk runs in random directions trying to mount.


```
/cast Tailoring 
/run for i=1,GetNumTradeSkills() do if GetTradeSkillInfo(i)=="Bolt of Embersilk Cloth" then CloseTradeSkill() DoTradeSkill(i, GetItemCount("Embersilk Cloth")/5) break end end
/use Purple Dragon Turtle
```

3. Open Tiny Treasure Chests & loot them. Similar to problem 2.

I also need to figure out how to use Spots without getting stuck on corners -- I've been relying on running right through a pack of mobs & getting aggroed. Setting pull distance to more than 1-2, would result in him trying to pull guys through walls.

It would be nice to have him "see them coming" rather than running through them to start a fight. Maybe I should just create a LOT of spots along route, with pull distance = 1 or 2

----------


## jumperu

Hey..i will add it to first post after u fine tune it.. although idk why u farm with a healing specced monk  :Smile: 
My comments about ur post:

First use http://www.mediafire.com/?owy7a7kynolu5ib instead of http://www.mediafire.com/*view*/?owy7a7kynolu5ib .....it will take ppl to the direct download page of the xml




> Healing spells are kinda messy -- Renewing Mist is fine -- Uplift works sometimes -- but sometimes my monk dies without casting either emergency spell. How to make Life Cocoon & Revival cast at low HP? I set thresholds a little higher -- 35% & 20% -- but any higher & it just gets too busy.


If renewing mist is first and is set "cast if player under 80%hp" ...and revival is third with "cast if player under 20%hp" ....and spell priority is from top to bottom, the first spell "renewing mist" will always have prio, because player will always be under 80% ...even if he is under 20...he is still considered as under 80...hope u understood...> fix this by moving revival as first spell, life cocoon for under 35%hp..so this second, uplift move it third, as it is set to cast if player under 60%hp, and renewing mist fourth.




> The rotation goes a little slow, so sometimes my monk will die on a big pull (clusters of ~12 lvl 84 mobs incl. 1 elite).
> > I want to speed up the casting of Spinning Crane Kick Maybe (the primary ability here) -- Maybe the delay is due to the [# of targets] check before each cast?
> 
> > SCK is my all-in-one Healing & AoE dmg, so if it were cast as fast as possible (approx 2 sec with ), other healing spells would be rarely needed, (thus the rotation simpler and faster?)


Combat settings down under global cooldown, u have set 1000ms....rogue uses 700ms....try to lower to 700 or 800..and see how it goes..
It also depends on your internet speed. Or maybe you have set in the bot at General settings - Latency a value larger than 0 ms.
If you only want to cast SCK, and this is your main dps/heal ...move it under the first 3 healing spells.

@Touch of death conditions...look under spell detection...at the name of the spell u have put the id...use the exact name of the spell - case sensitive
@Chi wave .. you can use this as a pull spell, just move it to pull tab and add another condition for... Distance to target - less than 40 yd (and u can use spell name instead of send key, you should use the name for almost all spells, except those u are sure the bot does not detect use send key)




> Sometimes when looting, monk will just start running off into the desert.. Sometimes he'll get back on track, like if he aggroed something along the way. (maybe a pathing issue? Log always reads "Looting: Schnottz Infantryman")


It's a bug in the bot, no way around it.




> My main problem now, is full bags (a good problem!). Possible solutions:
> 1. Figure out Mailbox Use (only in Flying engine?)
> 2. Convert *Cloth to Bolts. I found a macro, but I'm having trouble integrating it into LB. I tried something similar to Kracken's technique (replaced mount key with macro) but it seems to confuse the engine, & the monk runs in random directions trying to mount.
> Code:
> 
> /cast Tailoring /run for i=1,GetNumTradeSkills() do if GetTradeSkillInfo(i)=="Bolt of Embersilk Cloth" then CloseTradeSkill() DoTradeSkill(i, GetItemCount("Embersilk Cloth")/5) break end end/use Purple Dragon Turtle
> *
> *3. Open Tiny Treasure Chests & loot them. Similar to problem 2.*


1. yes only in flying engine, you won't succed in making the bot mail items in the grinding mode.
2. The mount macro is mainly for fly gathering, and those motes are instant cast, while as bolts are not. You can add that macro to the pre-pull tab but delete the line with the mount (did not test it, it should work, idk for sure if the bot will wait for the cast time). conditions - ticker 15000 .. send bar/key -where u put the macro
3. Go to general settings - items tab...add tiny treasure there...case sensitive




> I also need to figure out how to use Spots without getting stuck on corners -- I've been relying on running right through a pack of mobs & getting aggroed. Setting pull distance to more than 1-2, would result in him trying to pull guys through walls.
> 
> It would be nice to have him "see them coming" rather than running through them to start a fight. Maybe I should just create a LOT of spots along route, with pull distance = 1 or 2


Go to engine settings - Approach range...that is the range on wich the bot will begin the combat, no matter what pull distance u set in combat settings behavior. Also lower the distance. I used 25 approach range, 20 for distance. These settings are for when u bot near obstacles...so if bot is set to pull at 40yd..but something is blocking the way, and u set the approach range to 25...he will go closer then pull..

* I also made a while ago a profile in the same zone, u can check it out, i don't remember how i put the spots.

embersilk farm farm.7z 

Good luck

----------


## alfeez

can i have grinding profile for horde 1-60 belf ,undead
because i have the old profile and it will not work with the new lb

----------


## bridger

*Basic Fistweaving / AoE Grind Behavior (5.2) - v0.2 

MW-Monk-Grind_v02_bridger_2013-05-21.xml*

This is a slightly modified version of what I use for farming Embersilk Cloth in Uldum (Maker's Ascent -- groups of 12, lvl 84, w/ 1 elite).

Why grind with a healer monk? Well it's my only 90. But also, good *survivability* -- especially against large groups. Spinning Crane Kick & other AoE deal decent dmg while keeping up health (thanks to Eminence).

I believe abilities must be placed only on *bars 2-6 & keys 1-0**GCD* set to 700ms -- not sure what is best. Depends on Haste? I think I read that all monks have a 1s GCD.*Legacy of Emperor* may need to be assigned a Send Key -- for me it wasn't detected properly.
*Leg Sweep* is the only talent used here - if HP < 40%. *Chi Wave* could also be used, as heal or alternate (slower) pull.*Crackling Jade Lightning* is set as pull - only if _potential pulled mobs < 2_ - Remove this condition if you want it to pull whole groups. If the knockback is causing trouble (knocking off cliffs etc) use Chi Wave, or just don't use ranged.*Uplift* is set to heal only if _mobs < 2_ -- otherwise, the AoE attacks will give better healing (via Eminence).
Abilities Used:

Renewing Mist (pre) Crackling Jade Lightning (pull)RevivalLife CocoonLeg SweepSpear Hand StrikeUpliftExpel HarmRenewing MistTouch of DeathRushing Jade WindBlackout KickSpinning Crane KickTiger PalmJabLegacy of the Emperor (buff)
This is my first bot. Feedback appreciated (-:

Also, what is the difference between _Spell Detection_ & _Ticker_? Seems like either can be used as a condition for spells with a CD. Will one be faster than the other?

----------


## jumperu

> Also, what is the difference between _Spell Detection & Ticker? Seems like either can be used as a condition for spells with a CD. Will one be faster than the other?_


There is no difference. Spell detection was added later, pre-mop, and it might not work with all spells.
Also ticker can be used to spam a certain macro.




> can i have grinding profile for horde 1-60 belf ,undead
> because i have the old profile and it will not work with the new lb


There is a 1-60 linked in the first post, i don't have 1 for horde. 
Check ? Index page ..maybe they have more posted there..

----------


## bp736b

Hey guys,

Anyone else having a issue with LB saying not in game even when WoW is open and a toon is logged in?

----------


## jumperu

> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone else having a issue with LB saying not in game even when WoW is open and a toon is logged in?


There was a patch, wait for the update

----------


## olynch

Its not working because patch 5.3 went live today and the place where your in game status in memory is stored has moved. Hopefully ragehunter will release a patch sometime soon fingers crossed.

----------


## bp736b

Ahh thank you for the quick reply!

----------


## Yamakid

Argghhh I noticed that I really can't live without Lazybot  :Frown: 
I hope the updating of this bot will go smoothly  :Wink:

----------


## Ahsayuni

Sure enough, as soon as I get back into wow a new patch hits. darn. back to actually playing the game.

----------


## Imh0TeP

> Sure enough, as soon as I get back into wow a new patch hits. darn. back to actually playing the game.




Heya fellows 


Just want to said i'm a bit influenced by whiskey but!!! (Please Come on don't erase my only post). I’ll watch aggressively---- when the title said : -->> (WORKING WITH 5.3 AUTO UPDATE) to keep being in this business..... And as soon I see that----- I will be happy… all my good wishes are with you all.. Coders and programmers. 


PD …
Remember I’m under whiskey influence that's why because I’m using a bot -=--- a good bot !!! like this one. !! And want to add my appreciation & respect to coders. I work only to pay bills,----- live alone---- and had only few minutes a day----- maybe few hours to get out of the cruel real word and get a bit of happiness… at same time clean cloth or do fries to eat….. Remember that… Ima old guy… Hugs you all,,, and …… anything you can do,, to this thing get back to work ….will be extraordinary for me… Blessings 
Good Work you all.

----------


## Ahsayuni

> Heya fellows 
> 
> 
> Just want to said i'm a bit influenced by whiskey but!!! (Please Come on don't erase my only post). I’ll watch aggressively---- when the title said : -->> (WORKING WITH 5.3 AUTO UPDATE) to keep being in this business..... And as soon I see that----- I will be happy… all my good wishes are with you all.. Coders and programmers. 
> 
> 
> PD …
> Remember I’m under whiskey influence that's why because I’m using a bot -=--- a good bot !!! like this one. !! And want to add my appreciation & respect to coders. I work only to pay bills,----- live alone---- and had only few minutes a day----- maybe few hours to get out of the cruel real word and get a bit of happiness… at same time clean cloth or do fries to eat….. Remember that… Ima old guy… Hugs you all,,, and …… anything you can do,, to this thing get back to work ….will be extraordinary for me… Blessings 
> Good Work you all.


Deciphered: I thank you all for the work you do. I'll be happy when I see "Working with 5.3."

Please don't delete this post. I'm under the influence of everclear.

----------


## bridger

> Heya fellows 
> ...


what he said! Minus the whiskey ATM. Watching aggressively :-)

<3 Lazybot

----------


## jumperu

*Status: WORKING with 5.3 (auto-update)
*

Seems like we got an update  :Smile:  ..enjoy ur botting


LE: Seems like gathering works ok, grinding is a bit nasty it spams some lines



> [19:38:46] HealthPoints = 0
> [19:38:47] HealthPoints = 0
> [19:38:48] HealthPoints = 0
> [19:38:49] HealthPoints = 0
> [19:38:50] HealthPoints = 0
> [19:38:51] HealthPoints = 0


 and does not skinn.  :Frown:  

LE2: He skins other ppl kills  :Smile:

----------


## Ahsayuni

> *Status: WORKING with 5.3 (auto-update)
> *
> 
> Seems like we got an update  ..enjoy ur botting
> 
> 
> LE: Seems like gathering works ok, grinding is a bit nasty it spams some lines
> and does not skinn.


Yeah, no loot. but its not a huge deal. I'm just glad to have access to easy leveling again.

----------


## Jonathandhd

Any idea when looting will be fixed?

----------


## jumperu

> Any idea when looting will be fixed?


I sent a pm to the developer with the current issues, hoping soon.

----------


## Jonathandhd

I appreciate it, please inform us when you hear back?  :Smile:

----------


## Jonathandhd

just got an update for it, Looting is working now. just informing anyone else who had this issue.

----------


## tylen

I knew it was gonna happen only if we were sitting silently with fingers crossed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

thx to Ragehunter for update, thx to Jumperu for green 'working' line on 1st page  :Smile:

----------


## lazyang

hey  :Smile: 
thanks for the [email protected] Ragehunter =) 
since the last little one lb doesn't run smooth like before, yesterday everything went nice, today the bot needs a lot of time to check the mobs or mount up, looks a bit strange.  :Frown: 

edit: 
ok, i updated another copy of the bot and everything is ok, had a strange error with the first one after the update, when i wanted to start.

----------


## bridger

Yayyy  :Smile:  Thanks Ragehunter, & jumperu!

So far it's working with the grinding behavior (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) I had made, with one problem:

When on ground-mount, he runs from one vertice to the next, stopping at each one, making it super-obviously a bot.

This is using my old map profile -- will try with a new one later tonight.

----------


## lazyang

isn't the fishing engine working anymore?
he doesn't wait for the bobber  :Frown:

----------


## chadhansen

> isn't the fishing engine working anymore?
> he doesn't wait for the bobber


same problem for me. the fishing engine is just spamming the bobber

----------


## tylen

Looks like mailing doesnt work (gets to mailbox by to-town route without detecting mailbox itself , does nothing and gets on to-town-back route) or is it only to me?

----------


## olynch

When using the flying engine to gather mining nodes etc is there a way to make it land closer to the nodes and or rotate the camera angle as quite often it can't mine the node as its obscured by either the camera angle of the bot has landed on the other side of a small hill etc. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ktf

Is anyone still using this bot for 8-10 hours / day for gathering ? I was using private profiles and they seem to catch me pretty fast, so I stopped all the bots.

----------


## athosu

when I die the message: Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer
someone is experiencing this problem?

----------


## lupor

hi guys, I have problems with the bot, is that when I do the ToTown WayPoint, my char follow it perfectly when he gets full bags, but it doenst send anything through the mailbox, even doesnt unmount there, and returns to Normal Waypoint. Note that before the patch it worked succesfully. Idk if im doing something wrong, I would appreciate if you can guide me in this.

----------


## lupor

I have the same problem

----------


## lupor

> Looks like mailing doesnt work (gets to mailbox by to-town route without detecting mailbox itself , does nothing and gets on to-town-back route) or is it only to me?


I have the same problem

----------


## gav

When running, the World of Warcraft client may monitor your computer's random access memory (ram) and/or cpu processes for unauthorized third party programs running concurrently with World of Warcraft. An unauthorized third party program as used herein shall be defined as any third party software, including without limitation any addon or mod, that in Blizzard Entertainment's sole determination:

I. enables or facilitates cheating of any type;

II. allows users to modify or hack the World of Warcraft interface, environment, and/or experience in any way not expressly authorized by Blizzard Entertainment; or

III. intercepts, mines, or otherwise collects information from or through World of Warcraft. In the event that World of Warcraft detects an unauthorized third party program, Blizzard may

a) communicate information back to blizzard entertainment, including without limitation your account name, details about the unauthorized third party program detected, and the time and date the unauthorized third party program was detected; and/or

b) exercise any or all of its rights under section 6 of this agreement, with or without prior notice to the user.

The use of such programs or files is clearly unfair to the World of Warcraft community playing regularly and is not tolerated on our servers.




after i got banned by blizz of using bot i got this ticket 
it mean LB gonna be detectable?

----------


## jumperu

That passage is in EULA since atleast a year ago

----------


## Kayotic

any idea when Rage is going to fix the other problems with the bot like plugins and mailing , Anyway thanx for keeping this bot alive for so long much thanx Rage

----------


## gav

when u die the bot wont go on spirit healer to res....at fly engine

----------


## loves2spooge

I am back jump.  :Smile:  I will do what I can to get back into the swing of things. After a few bans I was pissed off and bailed on WOW all together, obviously TITAN is a no go, so here I am. 

I will try to help everyone w/ their questions to help take some stress off Jump.  :Smile: 

Anyone reporting any bans w/ newest patch/version?

----------


## dawawe

Any chance for Zenflight support? i wanna be like a druid and not dismount while gathering.

----------


## jumperu

> I am back jump.  I will do what I can to get back into the swing of things. After a few bans I was pissed off and bailed on WOW all together, obviously TITAN is a no go, so here I am. 
> 
> I will try to help everyone w/ their questions to help take some stress off Jump. 
> 
> Anyone reporting any bans w/ newest patch/version?


Yea, they prolly did something...2 out of 4 of my bots were hammered. I got 1 back though, played dumb and told them idk what bots are, they modified my penalty in 72 hr/final warning.

2 of my diablo accounts were banned too, demonbuddy used after patch  :Frown: 

I would suggest everyone to chill abit with botting until things cool down, it's bad that our developer Ragehunter said he lacks the time to fix Lazybot  :Frown:

----------


## gav

it means the LB is detectable now?
i got banned on 5 account( before patch 5.3 !)
i leave a post at :http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dates-182.html (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)
and wrote what GM s told to me!

----------


## loves2spooge

LB may not be detectable so much as they are crunching down more on reports/ip lookups and such. I am giving mmorobot a try. Will test a few things and see if I get a banmail  :Smile: 

Will let you know. MMOROBOT is really well done and is beautifully written, I have seen the code. Not that LB is bad,  :Smile:  It is just very simple. Thanks to Rage for all the work. Let us know if you need any help brother. 

Spooge.

----------


## gav

i have use for 24/day but blizz cant catch me till i got some reports...
DO NOT use the bot more than 2 hour /day cuz u get at least 2 report per day and they ban u.
btw im confused that blizzard still cant detect LB on our wow.exe or they can now!

----------


## gav

> LB may not be detectable so much as they are crunching down more on reports/ip lookups and such. I am giving mmorobot a try. Will test a few things and see if I get a banmail 
> 
> Will let you know. MMOROBOT is really well done and is beautifully written, I have seen the code. Not that LB is bad,  It is just very simple. Thanks to Rage for all the work. Let us know if you need any help brother. 
> 
> Spooge.



really quick answer  :Smile:  thx..... i wanna know MMOROBOT is a new bot for wow?

----------


## charles420

still yet to ever be banned from lb i just don't use it all time and or all day and i use on my main account just be smart

----------


## jumperu

Seems that we have a new update that corrects skinning and looting.
If you get the error with "Update server not available" do a clean install from the installer SetupLB.exe ( LINK )
Testing it atm, seems to work fine.

Le: Skinning has a delay of 4 secs after kill, but atleast it works. :Smile:

----------


## gav

at fly engine when u die the bot wont go to spirit healer....
is it same for every one?

----------


## overkill402

I am sorry but I am new to all of this I keep getting that error CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting after loading my grinding profile so I go to combat settings and I cant do anything beside generate a behavior for DeathNight or Paladin how would I go about getting this to work?

----------


## jumperu

> I am sorry but I am new to all of this I keep getting that error CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting after loading my grinding profile so I go to combat settings and I cant do anything beside generate a behavior for DeathNight or Paladin how would I go about getting this to work?


You should first of all read the full first post.


*If you get this error: "CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting", you need to have a behavior, so read the q&a below ^^*
*


Q: What are Behaviors?
A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior*

----------


## shxdxws

There is an issue when loot is enabled that once in a while it will loot something then take off running due south until you stop and restart the bot. With loot disabled, it does not ever do this. I have recorded some sessions where this happens with log debug activated - if someone that can fix it needs the videos, just PM me.

----------


## jumperu

> There is an issue when loot is enabled that once in a while it will loot something then take off running due south until you stop and restart the bot. With loot disabled, it does not ever do this. I have recorded some sessions where this happens with log debug activated - if someone that can fix it needs the videos, just PM me.


It's a well known bug, happens on some profiles, on others not, nothing we can do about it sadly  :Frown: 

Ps: Make room in ur inbox, cannot reply to ur pm

----------


## gav

> There is an issue when loot is enabled that once in a while it will loot something then take off running due south until you stop and restart the bot. With loot disabled, it does not ever do this. I have recorded some sessions where this happens with log debug activated - if someone that can fix it needs the videos, just PM me.


all u can do is to change ur profile path and it should be a DIFFERENT path of ur first profile path...if u got the issue yet u have to make u r path area smaller....

----------


## gav

about GY path:
who players that make GY path on Grinding engine:
if u got the issue that ur bot wont go to res and stop on gy till u click on LB program or on wow => just make a new gy path with a different path of ur first gy path
if u got the issue that ur bot wont go to it corps on the exact path that u made and bot choose another unknown ways => check ur gy path and make sure all the nod's link together and link to ur grinding path!

problem solved

----------


## lazyang

> LB may not be detectable so much as they are crunching down more on reports/ip lookups and such. I am giving mmorobot a try. Will test a few things and see if I get a banmail 
> 
> Will let you know. MMOROBOT is really well done and is beautifully written, I have seen the code. Not that LB is bad,  It is just very simple. Thanks to Rage for all the work. Let us know if you need any help brother. 
> 
> Spooge.


is robot using the route-sys too?
if yes you will have banns too.
the prob are not the bots, they're all not detected, prob is blizz tracks your route if you got reportet.
i hope some of the devs will bring out a new sys.

edit: 
sure lb is simple, thats why i loved him all the years, but he's in the same state how arutha has left him (thats years ago and he made his work really very well, a little masterpiece  :Wink: ) and pity that nobody really wants/is able to build him out.
but blizz made the next step, mean: they made one further ;D
it's not, that i dont see all the work from ragehunter, jumperu and the others to get him alive, i really thank especially you both for all the updates, support and work on him, still use him and won't change ;D

----------


## overkill402

> You should first of all read the full first post.
> 
> 
> *If you get this error: "CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting", you need to have a behavior, so read the q&a below ^^*
> *
> 
> 
> Q: What are Behaviors?
> A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
> After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior*


Of course I have read this. what I was trying to say Is it will not let me create a new behavior unless it is for a deathnight or paladin with the generator other then that it is not letting me create a new one because all the other buttons are grey and unclickable

----------


## lazyang

first you have to give him a name in the topmost line, then add cond ..then rules ..

----------


## jumperu

> Of course I have read this. what I was trying to say Is it will not let me create a new behavior unless it is for a deathnight or paladin with the generator other then that it is not letting me create a new one because all the other buttons are grey and unclickable


The behavior generator does not work.
If u want to make a new behavior, you write the name where it says: CREATE BEHAVIOR, and press enter, then u can make ur own, but u gotta know how to.
It's not very hard, there are some for each class in the first post, so u can look at those and figure out how to make it, it's pretty intuitive.
If u need more help, post again :P

----------


## Kayotic

Jumperu was wondering if you happen to know if the fishing engine is gonna be fixed thanx in advance

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu was wondering if you happen to know if the fishing engine is gonna be fixed thanx in advance


I don't think so, the plugin was made by romb0t, and i haven't seen him in quite a while  :Frown: ...

Maybe someone around here knows some programming and can update the plugin, we would be grateful  :Smile:

----------


## lazyang

hey,
since the latest update: fishing i get at every single version: lb evo.exe doesn't work anymore, seems something is broken.  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> hey,
> since the latest update: fishing i get at every single version: lb evo.exe doesn't work anymore, seems something is broken.


reinstall from setuplb.exe

----------


## gav

Jumpero: u lunch 4 diffrent wow client at a same time and using LB or lunch wow1,wow2,wow3,wow4 (all in one Bnet account) ?

----------


## jumperu

I have 2 wow folder....1 is name WOW (full resolution, addons, etc) ...1 is wow bot (minimal, no addons)...I have alot of LB folders, pretty much 1 for each char  :Smile: ...
I start 4 wow's from folder wow bot, log the chars, then attach the respective lb to each one.
Yes, i have 4 in the same b-net all running at once, among others  :Smile:

----------


## issac667

so i tried all the balance druid behaviors and cant get 1 to work right any thoughts guys?

----------


## bobbyt1

Anyone Else having issues? The Bot says its attached to the character, it even properly reads the life and experience for the correct character. It's sending the proper info in the Debuger. But the game isn't taking the inputs, the character just stands there, doesn't move or attack or anything. Running 32 bit WoW.exe, I've restarted WoW, restarted LB, done a fresh install of LB twice... Bot worked fine until last night, character had been grinding just fine, then stopped and stood there, and the bot hasn't worked since. Any Ideas would are appreciated. It happened after the June 5th hotfix... don't know if that might have something to do with it.

Thanks,

P.S. Thanks for all of your work JumperU

----------


## jumperu

> so i tried all the balance druid behaviors and cant get 1 to work right any thoughts guys?


More info. Tick log debug and post the log.




> Anyone Else having issues? The Bot says its attached to the character, it even properly reads the life and experience for the correct character. It's sending the proper info in the Debuger. But the game isn't taking the inputs, the character just stands there, doesn't move or attack or anything. Running 32 bit WoW.exe, I've restartedWoW, restarted LB, done a fresh install of LB twice... Bot worked fine until last night, character had been grinding just fine, then stopped and stood there, and the bot hasn't worked since. Any Ideas would are appreciated. It happened after the June 5th hotfix... don't know if that might have something to do with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all of your work JumperU


Seems u got some .net framework problem. That's the software that links lb to wow.
Try to update to the last version of .net...i think it's v 4.5

Also, if u tick log debug, lb still says it's sending spells to the game, or there is no info at all?

----------


## bobbyt1

> Seems u got some .net framework problem. That's the software that links lb to wow.
> Try to update to the last version of .net...i think it's v 4.5
> 
> Also, if u tick log debug, lb still says it's sending spells to the game, or there is no info at all?


It doesn't throw any errors at all, it won't say anything during when it should be moving the character, so i ran myself into combat, then it posts the keys it should be pressing. Here is an example: 
[5:19:20 PM] Bot started
[5:19:20 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[5:19:20 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[5:20:58 PM] Started combat engine
[5:20:59 PM] Pulling: Blisterpaw Hyena 17667644642668305310
[5:21:02 PM] Pull result: Success
[5:21:04 PM] [MoveToUnit]I am stuck 0
[5:21:21 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 8
[5:21:23 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 8
[5:21:26 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 8
[5:21:28 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 8
[5:21:31 PM] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 8
[5:21:33 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 4
[5:21:35 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 4
[5:21:38 PM] SendKey: Rebuke Bar: 6 Key: 4
[5:21:40 PM] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 6 Key: 2
[5:21:43 PM] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 6 Key: 2
[5:21:45 PM] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 6 Key: 2
[5:21:46 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[5:21:46 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[5:21:47 PM] Looting: Blisterpaw Hyena
[5:21:47 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[5:21:48 PM] SendKey: Flash of Light Bar: 6 Key: 3
[5:21:51 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[5:21:51 PM] SendKey: Flash of Light Bar: 6 Key: 3
[5:21:53 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:54 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:55 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[5:21:55 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:56 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:57 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:58 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:21:59 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:00 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:01 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[5:22:01 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:02 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:03 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:04 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:05 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:06 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:07 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:08 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[5:22:08 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:09 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:10 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:11 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 2 Key: 8
[5:22:11 PM] Bot stopped

Like i said, even the Life, Mana, and XP bars in the bot are properly updating. I'll do an update to my .net and see if it helps. It worked just fine until yesterday night. I was in the middle of a grinding profile and looked up and was just standing there getting poked by a scorpion.

----------


## bobbyt1

I figured it out. Well, I found the problem... don't really know what the exact conflict is. I had another program active in the background using .net also. Soon as I killed it, everything went well. So I fired it back up. It seems that as long as I have LB going first it's fine, but if I open LB after the other program it won't work correctly. It actually recorded the keystrokes from LB in the chat window of the other program (which is the only reason I figured it out!). Lesson learned and thanks for your help!

----------


## Keyastrin

When I'm mining, my bot just stands on top of the node and just spins in circles trying to get it. It won't actually interact with it, even though I have set the key bindings up properly. Thanks, Drake

----------


## jumperu

> When I'm mining, my bot just stands on top of the node and just spins in circles trying to get it. It won't actually interact with it, even though I have set the key bindings up properly. Thanks, Drake


in wow, interface - auto-dismount in flight is ticked?

----------


## Jonathandhd

the bot wont rez me on the flying engine, when i die it finds the spirit healers, clicks once to rez, but wont accept rez sickness warning. i don't have find corpse ticked so i know that's not it. but i don't know what the problem is. any idea's?

----------


## jumperu

> the bot wont rez me on the flying engine, when i die it finds the spirit healers, clicks once to rez, but wont accept rez sickness warning. i don't have find corpse ticked so i know that's not it. but i don't know what the problem is. any idea's?


There is a bug in the bot, wait for the fix..

----------


## snake025

Last version can work in 5.0.5?

----------


## Ahsayuni

So I take is mini-patch messed it all up this morning? I swear... i pick the worst times to get back to botting.

----------


## tylen

> So I take is mini-patch messed it all up this morning?.


correct, its time to wait silently on the edges of our seats again

----------


## Raamak

> So I take is mini-patch messed it all up this morning? I swear... i pick the worst times to get back to botting.


I hear ya... The black smith alt I was working on just got put on hold.

----------


## xcherubx

I still hadn't gotten it working since 5.3 lol *sigh*

----------


## alminhas

Need to change memory offset for version 17055. But before that it worked perfectly with the patch 5.3 in previous versions  :Smile:

----------


## ghostman555

> Need to change memory offset for version 17055. But before that it worked perfectly with the patch 5.3 in previous versions


So not sure if there is anything i can really do to help assist in speeding up the process but if anyone wants to share how to update the memory offset or whatever breaks everytime blizz makes a change i would also be willing to use my time at work productively  :Smile:  I have a little programming knowledge not much but i work with some brainiacs who program and if i had the program uncompiled and knew what needs to be changed i could have them do it.

Hope it gets updated soon. Also would like to see the new update feature kick in and see if that works also.

----------


## tylen

already works (updates with the auto update thing)

----------


## lazyang

thanks a lot, Ragehunter! =)

----------


## tylen

mailing still aint working (bot never detects mailbox)

----------


## vatoloco

it wont let me install the bot, i get the error to quit or continue and if i press continue nothing happens, any idea what to do?

----------


## George3cha

im bad at remembering things that happened a few years back

----------


## lazyang

i was farming in uldum last night and there is something strange with the whiptail.
in the radar it's called *whiptail-with some gibberish* Whats wrong there? 

and thats only with one toon, another collected there in another realm/pool and everything was fine.

the names are serverside? how can it be?

----------


## ckopocmb

There is some information which will fix a bug with mail?

----------


## tylen

Additionally to mailbox detecting not working there's a thing that bot doesnt ignore blacklisted gathering spots (bot just stucks over again trying to get to those nodes \ herbs that are in blacklist already). Auto-blacklisting itself works fine though.

----------


## vatoloco

any1 else getting this error when trying to install the bot?

----------


## jumperu

make sure you are running the install as admin, and that you have previously installed .net framework latest version

----------


## vatoloco

yeah i have done that but this error still pops up :/

----------


## jumperu

take the already installed folder from the first page..it should update ok

----------


## vatoloco

will try that, thanks

----------


## lazyang

> Additionally to mailbox detecting not working there's a thing that bot doesnt ignore blacklisted gathering spots (bot just stucks over again trying to get to those nodes \ herbs that are in blacklist already). Auto-blacklisting itself works fine though.


blacklisting is working for me, but generelly lb looks bit more unstable, have some stucks over the nodes too.

----------


## dawawe

Avoid elites not working again. before it might have just been me cuz the elite was a pat which i noticed while watching. But now it pulls a stationary elite in Hyjal everytime.(botting on a 80). 

Also does druid mode work for zen flight? never really thought about that but cant play atm

----------


## lazyang

> Additionally to mailbox detecting not working there's a thing that bot doesnt ignore blacklisted gathering spots (bot just stucks over again trying to get to those nodes \ herbs that are in blacklist already). Auto-blacklisting itself works fine though.


..ok you're right, looks like he doesn't recognize the old blacklisted nodes

----------


## pepe2c

is LB safe as before, after this week update of warden?

----------


## tylen

Mailing is fixed and works fine \о/

----------


## lazyang

hey  :Smile: 
i have no idea of programming and don't know if it concerns lb.
but maybe for the ones who use mem-writing:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...e-careful.html (Warden upgrade! Be careful!!!)

found also that they implemented a Opcode namened "SMSG_EnableHonorbuddyDetection" 
to monitor the function FrameScript_Load
should work for all bots.

is lb using that function with or without mem-writing?

----------


## jumperu

Actually Hb is updated as far as i know, and i doubt they will release a version that is detectable.

Also, for Ragehunter, found something that may be of help, if u wanna take a look

WardenMon

----------


## lazyang

> Actually Hb is updated as far as i know, and i doubt they will release a version that is detectable.
> 
> Also, for Ragehunter, found something that may be of help, if u wanna take a look
> 
> WardenMon


don't know, but have friends which used hb in the last 2 days and got banned after 2 hours with fresh acc's.
just wanted share the info here and ask how much lb is concerned.

----------


## ckopocmb

Tha mail still bugged. Mailbox finds and sends only once and then just standing still with an error "Right Click".

----------


## Shrute87

Hey,

Amazing job on keeping up with the updates.

Two Issues I am still facing:

1.) Mailbox - It looks like the bot is only checking the main bag and ignoring the rest of them
2.) Resurrection - Bot isn't clicking on the rez healer if a toon dies

Cheers just hope this feedback helps.

----------


## lazyang

thanks for the update, Rage =)

since the latest 2 or 3 updates the bot is gone much slower than before.
he needs nearly 3-4 seconds to start mounting after he looted the node and sometimes he just stops (without to stop the bot) without any reason before he's landing at the node.

----------


## athosu

> Hey,
> 
> 
> 2.) Resurrection - Bot isn't clicking on the rez healer if a toon dies
> 
> Cheers just hope this feedback helps.


I'm having the same problem

----------


## mitch1080

Hi,

I have the problem on some profiles where i am not actually flying around the route the profile has but rather trying to go lower into the ground. Does anyone know how i can stop this?

----------


## Clark3loyd

in the left of the bot choose behavior engine, not custom class.

----------


## gav

> Hey,
> 
> Amazing job on keeping up with the updates.
> 
> Two Issues I am still facing:
> 
> 1.) Mailbox - It looks like the bot is only checking the main bag and ignoring the rest of them
> 2.) Resurrection - Bot isn't clicking on the rez healer if a toon dies
> 
> Cheers just hope this feedback helps.


and also at to town mode(grinding engine) bot wont return after repair or sell items to vendor,and stop near vendor till it get afk

----------


## xcherubx

I've seen a lot of feedback from other bot makers about the status of their bot and how safe it is with the new security updates Blizz introduced...but I haven't seem much from Lazybot. Do we have any definite info that this bot is as safe now as the others?

----------


## jumperu

No bot is safe, if u bot you must assume the risks. Ofc any bot developer says theyre bot is the safest, but there is no way of knowing..

----------


## xcherubx

> No bot is safe, if u bot you must assume the risks. Ofc any bot developer says theyre bot is the safest, but there is no way of knowing..


Oh I know that @jumperu I was asking about the changes made in the recent patch. There's a whole thread on it "warning updates to warden" or something like that. People are discussing HB, Noobbot and a few others, but I haven't heard anything from Lazybot. I was wanting to know if Lazybot has been updated to circumvent these new updates Blizz put in for bot detection.

----------


## gav

> don't know, but have friends which used hb in the last 2 days and got banned after 2 hours with fresh acc's.
> just wanted share the info here and ask how much lb is concerned.


LB is safe...i test it 24/7 for week and im good

----------


## gav

> Oh I know that @jumperu I was asking about the changes made in the recent patch. There's a whole thread on it "warning updates to warden" or something like that. People are discussing HB, Noobbot and a few others, but I haven't heard anything from Lazybot. I was wanting to know if Lazybot has been updated to circumvent these new updates Blizz put in for bot detection.


LB is a free bot and its the best free bot......those bot developer who said LB is noob bot,they make money of developing bot then they have to be better!!!!
do u know any other free bot?

----------


## xcherubx

> LB is a free bot and its the best free bot......those bot developer who said LB is noob bot,they make money of developing bot then they have to be better!!!!
> do u know any other free bot?


Im not sure what you're talking about. I wasn't calling LB a noob bot, there is a bot CALLED Noobbot, and I was pointing out that that bot's maker, as well as people from HB have been discussing how they have updated their bots to circumvent Blizz's new anti-bot measures, and I wanted to know if the maker of Lazybot has addressed this or updated the bot for this. That's all  :Smile:

----------


## gav

> Im not sure what you're talking about. I wasn't calling LB a noob bot, there is a bot CALLED Noobbot, and I was pointing out that that bot's maker, as well as people from HB have been discussing how they have updated their bots to circumvent Blizz's new anti-bot measures, and I wanted to know if the maker of Lazybot has addressed this or updated the bot for this. That's all


im sry for miss understanding :Smile: 
and...all i know is im doing bot 24/7 after patch updated to 5.3 and im still here=> think the wardens cant find LB on ur wow.exe scans...BTW be care about the report's ....my own exp is after 10-15 report u will get banned

----------


## gav

im just interested if any ppl know any other FREE bot that works as well as LB...is there any other free known free bot? any one know?

----------


## jpayne1979

how come it doesn't loot the ore and just flies around?

----------


## jumperu

> how come it doesn't loot the ore and just flies around?


hmm..did u tick loot mines in engine settings?

----------


## skyscreaper

is the update server down? I cannot install successfully the software "cannot connect to the server".

----------


## vatoloco

anyone know how to blacklist a specific spot on lazybot?

----------


## gav

> anyone know how to blacklist a specific spot on lazybot?





at LB window => open radar tab=> right click on the specific spot that signe as green dot.....after right click on the dot it should change the color from green to purple=> the purple dot means its black listed

----------


## gav

> hmm..did u tick loot mines in engine settings?


it also cuz u dos not write the name/correct name of the ore deposit(for example : Copper Vein) at: LB window-->engine setting--> collect window

----------


## gav

when im in fly engine if my bot char die...the bot can NOT find spirit healer (even when the char is stand in front of spirit healer!!)...do any of u know this bug guys?

----------


## vatoloco

> at LB window => open radar tab=> right click on the specific spot that signe as green dot.....after right click on the dot it should change the color from green to purple=> the purple dot means its black listed


thanks, btw my bot is also getting this error when dieing, it cant find the spirit healer standing just beside me

----------


## gav

> thanks, btw my bot is also getting this error when dieing, it cant find the spirit healer standing just beside me


about this bug....yeh i get this bug too,and after i die the bot cant find spirit healer and just stand infront of spirit healer.....i hope Jumepero can give us some detail about this problem

----------


## jumperu

i already answered 2 pages back

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2769048 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## baxtersp

Hi all
I got a question about diggy engine. 
When surveing it does not click the artifacts just stands there and keep surveing after a couple of secs it just keeps going. My keybinds are wrong I'm using the default ones or there is something I'm doing wrong? 
Running diggy 0.3.6 on lb for wow 4.3.4

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## jumperu

> Hi all
> I got a question about diggy engine. 
> When surveing it does not click the artifacts just stands there and keep surveing after a couple of secs it just keeps going. My keybinds are wrong I'm using the default ones or there is something I'm doing wrong? 
> Running diggy 0.3.6 on lb for wow 4.3.4
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI Y300 usando Tapatalk 2


Ur keybinds are probably wrong, make sure "interact with target" key is set the same in bot as in wow... (in bot is under general settings - keys)




@all

Updated a bit my blood dk behavior if some1 wants a new version:

Blood Death Knight MOP - by jumperu.xml

Added alot of survivability spells.

----------


## TheShadowhand

Does anyone have a Icecrown flying gathering (mining) profile? I tried to make one but I'm apparently horrible at it.

----------


## jumperu

> Does anyone have a Icecrown flying gathering (mining) profile? I tried to make one but I'm apparently horrible at it.


Fly gathering leveling.7z

folder leveling/1-500/425-icecrown.xml

idk how good it is, but it's the only 1 i got for icecrown

----------


## TheShadowhand

> Fly gathering leveling.7z
> 
> folder leveling/1-500/425-icecrown.xml
> 
> idk how good it is, but it's the only 1 i got for icecrown


Thanks. The one I made was completely ass backwards so no matter what this one will be better lol

----------


## Vodkaholic

Howdy, I keep getting this error msg on the second bag scan on mailing



```
Found ContainerFrame with Slot count : 16
Found ContainerFrame with Slot count : 82723485
```

Quite an odd one here

Also as on here, Is there a way to get it to mail everything not just 1,2,3 items etc...

Also it will not res upon death.

----------


## Krack3n

Wish RageHunter would just release the source code if he is too busy to work on the bot. I understand not having the time to work on it, but why not let someone with the skills to pick up the reins.

----------


## gav

think it is better if some one can help Ragehunter :Smile:

----------


## freeloading

Got banned again (different account) Sunday. Decided to put it on "memory writing" while leveling fishing to 75 for Darkmoon faire so I could surf the net and I think that's what tripped the ban. I'd advise people not to even use memory writing as that's what I was using when I got banned twice now.

----------


## Elimax

> Got banned again (different account) Sunday. Decided to put it on "memory writing" while leveling fishing to 75 for Darkmoon faire so I could surf the net and I think that's what tripped the ban. I'd advise people not to even use memory writing as that's what I was using when I got banned twice now.



How long did you get banned? Was it permanent?

----------


## gav

:O got a new problem!!! some time when a mob attack the bot,bot wont go to combat ress....just stand and do nothin till goes die!
any one know what is it for or how can i fix it?

----------


## freeloading

> How long did you get banned? Was it permanent?


Yeah Perma ban. You always get perma ban if found using bot. You can try appealing if it's a first offense.

----------


## snackie

I would like to request a basic shadow priest behavior made for 3.3.5. All I need it to do is fight off 1-2 mobs as my bot mines. The spells used in wrath were vampiric touch, devouring plague, sw: p, power word: shield, mind blast, and mind flay. It would be nice to have it buff me whenever I needed with vampiric embrace, fort, divine spirit, and shadow protection.

----------


## gav

hope Ragehunter still support and work on LB

----------


## tylen

> at LB window => open radar tab=> right click on the specific spot that signe as green dot.....after right click on the dot it should change the color from green to purple=> the purple dot means its black listed


dear god , i was ready to give away literally everything to know that (im such a noob that i made this by copying coords manually into profile.xml) , thank you man /beg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maenshadid

i downloaded the bot actually guys but and update it but each time irun the bot says attache a game and not working plz i need help i rly need to grind if u have any idea bout that i'd be rly thanful guys,,

and yeha its my first time using a bot so i have no idea what to do at alll plzz help  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> i downloaded the bot actually guys but and update it but each time irun the bot says attache a game and not working plz i need help i rly need to grind if u have any idea bout that i'd be rly thanful guys,,
> 
> and yeha its my first time using a bot so i have no idea what to do at alll plzz help


start wow in 32 bit

----------


## maenshadid

how to start the game in 32 bit mode plz cant find it plz  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> how to start the game in 32 bit mode plz cant find it plz


Dude, seriously?

read the first post, at the top, big huge frekin letters....there is even a photo

----------


## maenshadid

> Dude, seriously?
> 
> read the first post, at the top, big huge frekin letters....there is even a photo



yeah sry man i did rly but too many things to read nad its my 1st time 

i have this error 
[2:43:39 PM] Reset bar to first
[2:43:39 PM] Profile should have more than 2 waypoints
[2:43:39 PM] Engine returned false on load

am using harvest eu profile 
and i read the manual and reseted my keybind and used the U P G ofc

----------


## jumperu

> yeah sry man i did rly but too many things to read nad its my 1st time 
> 
> i have this error 
> [2:43:39 PM] Reset bar to first
> [2:43:39 PM] Profile should have more than 2 waypoints
> [2:43:39 PM] Engine returned false on load
> 
> am using harvest eu profile 
> and i read the manual and reseted my keybind and used the U P G ofc


If there is too much to read, you should give up on using the bot (any bot)...you will just get banned if u don't configure it properly.

Ur answer is in the first post:


> There are 2 types of profiles:
> - Grinding profiles that work only when the Grinding engine is selected (the profile is composed from 2 files, like example.xml + example.xml.path,
> - Gathering profile that work only when the Flying Engine is selected (the profile is composed from only 1 file, like example.xml - these are the same as 3-4 years ago when the bot started, so no matter how old it is, they will work, nothing changed). Also the blacklisted nodes for the profile are saved in the file, so edit the file with notepad or whatever, and delete the lines with [Badnode] in front if you want to start fresh or if you have alot of black (bad) nodes on your radar and your harvest/hour rate is low.
> *Trying to load a profile with a wrong engine will lead to an error message "Could not load a valid profile for the selected engine" or "Engine returned false on load".*

----------


## maenshadid

k am tryin to make my own route flying 
but the thing is its not looting duno why rly tried lots of things 
[5:45:40 PM] We approached the node
[5:45:40 PM] CheckMobs: units at node = 0
[5:45:45 PM] Found possible node: Snow Lily : 

and a loop 
anyideas plz

----------


## rootlsuer

> Maybe some1 with some programming knowledge can take a look at this engine, as far as i know it gives an error after 1 survey.
> It is a separate engine so, here is how u set it up:


Diggy seems to work all except for pointing me in the right direction before it moves. Is there something I'm missing? I get errors like "[Error]: Bot returned empty path!!" and "File not found, moving with normal movement".

----------


## jumperu

did u install archy addon...diggy did not work without it..

also in the bot folder (or the lazyevolution/diggy folder, can't remember exactly) there should be a folder with maps for all 4 continents..make sure you have it..

----------


## rootlsuer

> did u install archy addon...diggy did not work without it..
> 
> also in the bot folder (or the lazyevolution/diggy folder, can't remember exactly) there should be a folder with maps for all 4 continents..make sure you have it..


yea the addons are in order. it's like it's going in the opposite direction or something - perhaps the engine is too old for this version of LB evo? Is the source avail. for diggy?

----------


## Mcbot

Is there a plugin or setting I can use to log out if the bot gets stuck? I don't want toons running into walls when I'm not looking. Would it be hard for me to write a plugin that stops the bot if I get 5 "stuck" messages?

----------


## gav

guys does any one of u know a bot for auction house? that bid or buy the lower price items?

----------


## gav

we got the problem with dieing of bot yet?
my bot cant find spirit healer after dieing yet :Frown:

----------


## Jacob96

Downloaded, but when i click on setupLB nothing comes up, tried a bunch of times and downloading from every link

----------


## Jacob96

Any idea why i cannot download this?

----------


## schieneeater

not sure what happened here, trying to herb/mine but everytime i try to save the engine settings it gives me this message

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

> not sure what happened here, trying to herb/mine but everytime i try to save the engine settings it gives me this message
> 
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> ...



read first post

----------


## collinl

Could you guys help me and explain why my bot keeps running then stopping intermittently... like he will be running along then stop then start running again then stop, and my character just keeps doing that taking like 2 steps every second.

Any help would be appreciated thanks.

----------


## jumperu

> Could you guys help me and explain why my bot keeps running then stopping intermittently... like he will be running along then stop then start running again then stop, and my character just keeps doing that taking like 2 steps every second.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated thanks.


tick log debug and post here what it says in the main log...

it happened to me2 a couple of times, but it is so common and easy to fix that i forgot what was the cause  :Smile:

----------


## collinl

> tick log debug and post here what it says in the main log...
> 
> it happened to me2 a couple of times, but it is so common and easy to fix that i forgot what was the cause




```
[11:12:52 PM] Attached
[11:16:03 PM] Could not load the rotation manager
[11:18:11 PM] 297 293  0 0
[11:18:14 PM] Name = Destinator
[11:18:14 PM] HomeRealm = 17104911
[11:18:14 PM] Reset bar to first
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Magnificent Flying Carpet : 1 : 0
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Flamestrike : 1 : 8
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Polymorph : 1 : 7
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Arcane Explosion : 1 : 6
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Frost Nova : 1 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Blizzard : 1 : 4
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Cone of Cold : 1 : 3
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Fire Blast : 1 : 2
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Deep Freeze : 1 : 1
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Tailoring : 6 : 8
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Frozen Orb : 6 : 7
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Spellsteal : 6 : 6
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Conjure Mana Gem : 6 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Conjure Refreshment : 6 : 4
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Conjure Refreshment Table : 6 : 3
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Remove Curse : 6 : 1
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Arcane Explosion : 5 : 0 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Invisibility : 5 : 9
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Polymorph : 5 : 8 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Cold Snap : 5 : 7
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Alter Time : 5 : 6
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Counterspell : 5 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Frost Nova : 5 : 4 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Cone of Cold : 5 : 3 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Evocation : 5 : 2
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Deep Freeze : 5 : 1 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Time Warp : 4 : 9
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Frost Armor : 4 : 8
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Mage Armor : 4 : 7
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Arcane Brilliance : 4 : 6
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Molten Armor : 4 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Evocation : 4 : 4 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Mirror Image : 4 : 3
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Frostbolt : 4 : 2
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Shoot : 4 : 1
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Tailoring : 3 : 0 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Flying Carpet : 3 : 9
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Slow Fall : 3 : 8
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Summon Water Elemental : 3 : 6
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Abyssal Seahorse : 3 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Swift Orange Raptor : 3 : 4
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Ice Floes : 3 : 2
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Icy Veins : 3 : 1
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Frostfire Bolt : 2 : 0
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Ice Lance : 2 : 9
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Blink : 2 : 8
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Ice Floes : 2 : 7 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Key: Flamestrike : 2 : 6 is a duplicate
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Ice Ward : 2 : 5
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Mage Bomb : 2 : 4
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Ice Barrier : 2 : 3
[11:18:15 PM] Found key: Ice Block : 2 : 2
[11:18:16 PM] Relogger: True
[11:18:16 PM] Engine: Grinding Engine
[11:18:16 PM] Bot started
[11:18:16 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[11:18:16 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[11:18:16 PM] SendKey: Ice Barrier Bar: 2 Key: 3
[11:18:19 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:18:26 PM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 3 Key: 6
[11:18:28 PM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 3 Key: 6
[11:18:30 PM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 3 Key: 6
[11:18:31 PM] SendKey: Summon Water Elemental Bar: 3 Key: 6
[11:18:33 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:18:46 PM] Started combat engine
[11:18:46 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:18:46 PM] Pulling: Converted Hero 17379529496206798530
[11:18:46 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Converted Hero
[11:18:47 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:18:47 PM] SendKey: Ice Ward Bar: 2 Key: 5
[11:18:49 PM] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[11:18:49 PM] SendKey: Frost Bomb Bar: 2 Key: 4
[11:18:51 PM] SendKey: Frostbolt Bar: 4 Key: 2
[11:18:53 PM] Pull result: Success
[11:18:53 PM] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[11:18:53 PM] SendKey: Icy Veins Bar: 3 Key: 1
[11:18:54 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[11:18:55 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[11:18:55 PM] Looting: Converted Hero
[11:18:58 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[11:19:02 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:19:14 PM] New player around: Eshoklah
[11:19:14 PM] Started combat engine
[11:19:15 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:19:15 PM] Pulling: Converted Hero 17379529496206962751
[11:19:15 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Converted Hero
[11:19:15 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[11:19:16 PM] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[11:19:16 PM] SendKey: Frost Bomb Bar: 2 Key: 4
[11:19:18 PM] SendKey: Frostbolt Bar: 4 Key: 2
[11:19:20 PM] Removed player: Eshoklah
[11:19:21 PM] Pull result: Success
[11:19:21 PM] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[11:19:21 PM] SendKey: Ice Lance Bar: 2 Key: 9
[11:19:22 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[11:19:22 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[11:19:23 PM] Looting: Converted Hero
[11:19:25 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[11:19:27 PM] SendKey: Ice Barrier Bar: 2 Key: 3
[11:19:29 PM] SendKey: GMount Bar: 1 Key: 0
[11:19:49 PM] Bot stopped
```

log text...

----------


## Beastyyy

Hello :Smile:  , i've read all pages in this thread and didnt found any solution for my problem so here im posting  :Big Grin: 
When the bot tries to harvest herb ,gets to the herb then dismount and after that happens nothing and i get this message in WOW (Can't do that while moving).
Sorry if i misspelled something english isnt my native language.
Thank you

----------


## jumperu

> ```
> [11:12:52 PM] Attached
> [11:16:03 PM] Could not load the rotation manager
> [11:18:11 PM] 297 293  0 0
> [11:18:14 PM] Name = Destinator
> [11:18:14 PM] HomeRealm = 17104911
> [11:18:14 PM] Reset bar to first
> [11:18:15 PM] Found key: Magnificent Flying Carpet : 1 : 0
> [11:18:15 PM] Found key: Flamestrike : 1 : 8
> ...


change the ground bar/key....probably another key is bound to it (in general settings - keys ... the attack(reset red message) key default is bar 1 key0)




> Hello , i've read all pages in this thread and didnt found any solution for my problem so here im posting 
> When the bot tries to harvest herb ,gets to the herb then dismount and after that happens nothing and i get this message in WOW (Can't do that while moving).
> Sorry if i misspelled something english isnt my native language.
> Thank you


In general settings - increase the latency value. And in engine settings tick wait for loot.
If you are not playing on blizz realms, give up, the bot won't work on emulators.

----------


## Beastyyy

> change the ground bar/key....probably another key is bound to it (in general settings - keys ... the attack(reset red message) key default is bar 1 key0)
> 
> 
> 
> In general settings - increase the latency value. And in engine settings tick wait for loot.
> If you are not playing on blizz realms, give up, the bot won't work on emulators.


Thank you for your brief answer , problem solved.

----------


## collinl

> change the ground bar/key....probably another key is bound to it (in general settings - keys ... the attack(reset red message) key default is bar 1 key0)
> 
> 
> 
> In general settings - increase the latency value. And in engine settings tick wait for loot.
> If you are not playing on blizz realms, give up, the bot won't work on emulators.


I Tried that fix, it didnt work. My character still runs around 2 steps at a time and it takes forever...

Thanks for helping though

Also i was curious as to why lazyevo, when creating a grinding profile, wont add spots to the run? when i hit F7 it doesnt work and neither does the manual button.

thanks again

----------


## irockedu

hello im new to LB and have been working with it now for a few hours how ever for some reason i cant seem to get it to actually log me out and back in ... while mining the bot just simply stops in place but wont actually log the character out ? ..

----------


## KillianD

Mail Problem : The bot states that it finds the first to bag frames, successfully puts the items into the outgoing mail frame...but then stops after two bags and just sits there not doing anything. The rest of my bags are let with the unmailed items. Ive let it sit there giving it a chance to figure itself out....which as an hour went by, i finally stopped the bot. All addons are off.

----------


## jumperu

> Mail Problem : The bot states that it finds the first to bag frames, successfully puts the items into the outgoing mail frame...but then stops after two bags and just sits there not doing anything. The rest of my bags are let with the unmailed items. Ive let it sit there giving it a chance to figure itself out....which as an hour went by, i finally stopped the bot. All addons are off.


known bug, every1 is waiting for a fix  :Frown: 




> hello im new to LB and have been working with it now for a few hours how ever for some reason i cant seem to get it to actually log me out and back in ... while mining the bot just simply stops in place but wont actually log the character out ? ..


more details pls...
are you using the relogger?

----------


## irockedu

yes jumperu sorry i am using the relogger and for what ever reason it was just that character ... they all relog now atleast to the log in screen ... hey i really dont wanna beat a dead horse here but do you know of a working profile for skinning in nagrand for alliance ?

----------


## blackrune

Is it safe to mouse hook on private servers like WoWbeez?

----------


## jeremie_bs

Both accounts banned perma using this 10 hours every 2 days
never used mouse hook or anything related to server side

----------


## loves2spooge

> Both accounts banned perma using this 10 hours every 2 days
> never used mouse hook or anything related to server side


10 hours at a time though. Whoa. Really?

----------


## tarald22

Hi , Can someone make me a profile for Exotic Leather farming in p. 5.3 ? Cant work out how to do it

----------


## jumperu

> Hi , Can someone make me a profile for Exotic Leather farming in p. 5.3 ? Cant work out how to do it



there is a really detailed guide in the first post on how to make it, just follow it step by step and post here if u have issues. it's pretty simple though.




> Both accounts banned perma using this 10 hours every 2 days
> never used mouse hook or anything related to server side


sry to hear that m8, but yes, 10 hours is a long time to bot per day, average player usually stays no more than 4-5...and takes breaks. at the bottom of the first OP there is a link to a post made by absolute gamers (gold buyers, really good prices) ...you should really read it.

----------


## gav

lookin for Rage hunter  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iceflarex

Would this work for version 2.4.3 tbc ? IF not, can someone point me in the direction of one that does? Thanks a lot

----------


## vatoloco

anyone using memory writing enabled? wondering if its worth to use it since sometimes the bot cant get the node coz the character is blocking it.

----------


## jumperu

> Would this work for version 2.4.3 tbc ? IF not, can someone point me in the direction of one that does? Thanks a lot



it's a too far back version, i doubt you will find a bot that works for that.





> anyone using memory writing enabled? wondering if its worth to use it since sometimes the bot cant get the node coz the character is blocking it.


*Q: Shall i use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing?
A: Never use Mouse Hook. As for Memory Writing:
If you don't use MW:
upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot.
downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp (atleast in flying mode, in grinding mode only when it dies)
If you use MW:
upside: you can use your comp while botting, bot will not bother you, just put it in background, small wow window, don't minimize wow or the bot
downside: if you get reported and blizz scans you, it will "probably" find the bot attached to wow.exe (don't ask me the probability % cause idk)


Was not my explanation of mw in the first post comprehensive enough? and as u can see, mw has nothing to do with "character blocking the node".
maybe you can explain better what is happening..*

----------


## Krack3n

> I Tried that fix, it didnt work. My character still runs around 2 steps at a time and it takes forever...
> 
> Thanks for helping though
> 
> Also i was curious as to why lazyevo, when creating a grinding profile, wont add spots to the run? when i hit F7 it doesnt work and neither does the manual button.
> 
> thanks again


Make sure under the sub-profile tab you have one selected to add spots too.

----------


## gav

Jumperu: whats up with Ragehunter?
is he work's on LB any more?
do u got any news of him?

----------


## Mrpaalmo

so yeah. i`m totally new to Lazybot, and I tried to load your profile (Lazybot->profile settings->load) and it just says "the profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine". This is under grinding engine, of course, but what am I doing wrong?
Also, I tried making my own profile, and i got vertices to record, and I put out spots, but when I ran the profile my character would not attack a single creature, even though it stood with its snout up my characters ass.
Much appreciated,
Paul

----------


## jumperu

> Jumperu: whats up with Ragehunter?
> is he work's on LB any more?
> do u got any news of him?


idk anymore than you do, i know he said he hasn't got much time to work on the bot, so i guess/hope that he will atleast update it on patches




> so yeah. i`m totally new to Lazybot, and I tried to load your profile (Lazybot->profile settings->load) and it just says "the profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine". This is under grinding engine, of course, but what am I doing wrong?
> Also, I tried making my own profile, and i got vertices to record, and I put out spots, but when I ran the profile my character would not attack a single creature, even though it stood with its snout up my characters ass.
> Much appreciated,
> Paul


Hey and welcome. All your answers are in the first page, you get that error because grinding engine works with grinding profiles(wich are composed from 2 files)....flying engine is only 1 file.
After you do a profile, add spots and all...you have to add the creatures u want the bot to attack...more details you will find in the first post under my guide: "how to make a grinding profile"

Good luck.

----------


## gav

> idk anymore than you do, i know he said he hasn't got much time to work on the bot, so i guess/hope that he will atleast update it on patches


or atleast leave the source codes to other ppl who can dev the LB

----------


## Nyghtlourd

trying to launch LB and getting the error that the update server is down, then bot crashes.

----------


## bobbyt1

Same as Nyghtlourd, Error message is:




> Message: The remote name could not be resolved: 'xn----ctbab4arrd7e4coo.xn--p1ai'
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
> at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
> ...


Looks like they got it fixed.

----------


## ImNoCheater

I didnt read the BIG RED text saying that LazyBot DOES NOT work in BG's, anyone interested in a 90 days Elite or is there a way to make it work on BGs ?

----------


## rojam1

I'm trying to make a flying profile but since the bot was updated, I don't know how to do with with the new gui and the video on the first page is outdated. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Krack3n

> I'm trying to make a flying profile but since the bot was updated, I don't know how to do with with the new gui and the video on the first page is outdated. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


What version of the bot are you using? That video should show you exactly how to create one.

----------


## Feepee

Hey guys. I need some help with the mailing. In older versions i saw it needs an addon but now i cant find its name. However it works without this addon but only sends herbs/ores from my first 2 bag and stuck with a half full mail and get Dced after a few mins because afk. If you know how to fix this please post it.

----------


## Krack3n

Its a known bug I'm afraid. Hopefully RageHunter will fix it but who knows.  :Frown:

----------


## adi12923

Hello guys.
I have little problem I don't know why my character doesn't collect herbs and mine. Everything works I mean : character is attacking other enemies, flying, mount etc. I have marked collect MINE and HERBS. Keys are also checked 10 times. Please help me a little  :Smile: 

[19:22:36] Found possible node: Ghost Iron Deposit : 17659513122819565807

Character is standing near to herbs, mines and don't want to collect them.
It looks like bot doesn't want use mouse  :Smile: 


Greetings : )

----------


## jumperu

> Hello guys.
> I have little problem I don't know why my character doesn't collect herbs and mine. Everything works I mean : character is attacking other enemies, flying, mount etc. I have marked collect MINE and HERBS. Keys are also checked 10 times. Please help me a little 
> 
> [19:22:36] Found possible node: Ghost Iron Deposit : 17659513122819565807
> 
> Character is standing near to herbs, mines and don't want to collect them.
> It looks like bot doesn't want use mouse 
> 
> 
> Greetings : )


Hmm, could be a couple of things:

1. in general settings - untick mouse hook (it's written in the first post with big letters - don't use mouse hook)
2. make sure you tick in wow interface setting - autodismount (most probably this is the cause)
3. if you don't play on blizz realms, probably the lazybot-wow version do not match

Good luck.

----------


## adi12923

Thanks you very much now it working without problems  :Smile:

----------


## uHkbu3uToR

hello. help me i have a problem.
[16:31:50] Combat done, result : Died
[16:31:50] Going to ress
[16:32:03] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks you very much now it working without problems


your welcome!




> hello. help me i have a problem.
> [16:31:50] Combat done, result : Died
> [16:31:50] Going to ress
> [16:32:03] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer.


need more info than that, tick log debug and post a full log.
also check that you have an appropriate behavior for your class and specc.
you will find more info, behaviors and how to set them up in the first post.

----------


## uHkbu3uToR

[6:48:04] Reset bar to first
[6:48:05] Found key: Death Touch : 1 : 0
[6:48:05] Found key: Mirror Image : 1 : 8
[6:48:05] Found key: Cone of Cold : 1 : 7
[6:48:05] Found key: Frozen Orb : 1 : 6
[6:48:05] Found key: Fire Blast : 1 : 5
[6:48:05] Found key: Frostfire Bolt : 1 : 4
[6:48:05] Found key: Frost Nova : 1 : 3
[6:48:05] Found key: Frostbolt : 1 : 1
[6:48:05] Found key: Summon Water Elemental : 6 : 8
[6:48:05] Found key: Cold Snap : 6 : 5
[6:48:05] Found key: Time Warp : 6 : 4
[6:48:05] Found key: Alter Time : 6 : 3
[6:48:05] Found key: Presence of Mind : 6 : 2
[6:48:05] Found key: Mage Bomb : 6 : 1
[6:48:05] Found key: Invisibility : 5 : 9
[6:48:05] Found key: Evocation : 5 : 8
[6:48:05] Found key: Spectral Gryphon : 5 : 7
[6:48:05] Found key: Stun : 5 : 2
[6:48:05] Found key: Every Man for Himself : 5 : 1
[6:48:05] Found key: Icy Veins : 4 : 8
[6:48:05] Found key: Slow Fall : 3 : 2
[6:48:05] Found key: Sandstone Drake : 3 : 1
[6:48:05] Key: Summon Water Elemental : 2 : 4 is a duplicate
[6:48:05] Found key: Defensive Stance : 2 : 3
[6:48:05] Found key: Colossal Sweep : 2 : 2
[6:48:05] Key: Sandstone Drake : 2 : 1 is a duplicate
[6:48:05] Mines: 40 - Herbs: 66
[6:48:05] Relogger: True
[6:48:05] Engine: Движок Полетов
[6:48:05] Bot started
[6:48:05] [Engine]Initializing
[6:48:05] [Engine]Started bot thread
[6:48:05] SendKey: CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:48:05] Started combat engine
[6:48:06] Got into combat with: Большой твердорог
[6:48:07] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[6:48:07] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[6:48:07] SendKey: Призыв элементаля воды Bar: 2 Key: 4
[6:48:11] SendKey: Призыв элементаля воды Bar: 2 Key: 4
[6:48:13] SendKey: Ледяная бомба Bar: 6 Key: 1
[6:48:15] SendKey: Frostbolt Bar: 1 Key: 1
[6:48:18] SendKey: Ледяная бомба Bar: 6 Key: 1
[6:48:20] SendKey: Frostfire Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 4
[6:48:21] Combat done, result : Died
[6:48:21] Going to ress
[6:48:34] Bot stopping: Could not find spirit healer

----------


## Deminish

any1 happens to have Twilight Highlands fishing profile.. i really need polymorph turtle tome

----------


## seminolan

i am having an issue to where i can't load a behaviour and i have an arms warrior one in the behaviours folder. pls help

----------


## seminolan

> [6:48:04] Reset bar to first
> [6:48:05] Found key: Death Touch : 1 : 0
> [6:48:05] Found key: Mirror Image : 1 : 8
> [6:48:05] Found key: Cone of Cold : 1 : 7
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frozen Orb : 1 : 6
> [6:48:05] Found key: Fire Blast : 1 : 5
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frostfire Bolt : 1 : 4
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frost Nova : 1 : 3
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frostbolt : 1 : 1
> ...



i get this when i try to do it as well.. plus i ran into sunsong ranch and stood near the farming plot.. no idea why.. but i can't do anything else

----------


## jumperu

> [6:48:04] Reset bar to first
> [6:48:05] Found key: Death Touch : 1 : 0
> [6:48:05] Found key: Mirror Image : 1 : 8
> [6:48:05] Found key: Cone of Cold : 1 : 7
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frozen Orb : 1 : 6
> [6:48:05] Found key: Fire Blast : 1 : 5
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frostfire Bolt : 1 : 4
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frost Nova : 1 : 3
> [6:48:05] Found key: Frostbolt : 1 : 1
> ...



well, combat start [6:48:06] ... you died [6:48:21] .. so 15 seconds....GET SOME GEAR
also, wtf is mage bomb?

[6:48:05] Found key: Mage Bomb : 6 : 1
Mage Bomb - Spell - World of Warcraft

and:
[6:48:05] Found key: Defensive Stance : 2 : 3
[6:48:05] Found key: Colossal Sweep : 2 : 2

MAGE?...WTF?  :Smile: 

If you are not playing on blizz realms, don't bother with the bot, it won't work on emu servers.. (most of them)




> any1 happens to have Twilight Highlands fishing profile.. i really need polymorph turtle tome




There is a video tutorial on how to make a flying profile on the first post, just make one that goes above the river/water you want to fish in...record it, save it, load it...choose flying engine..then @engine settings tick fish in pools and lure if u want..

easy..:P




> i am having an issue to where i can't load a behaviour and i have an arms warrior one in the behaviours folder. pls help




read the first post where i explain what behaviors are..you probably didn't name the folder correctly.




> i get this when i try to do it as well.. plus i ran into sunsong ranch and stood near the farming plot.. no idea why.. but i can't do anything else




Choose grinding engine....farming engine is for taking care of your [email protected]

----------


## Drecor

Hello

I wonder if there is any bot to collect herbs and minerals in version 3.3.5a (private server). If so, I would appreciate being told what and how you use it, because I can not do it with lazybot v1.7.

If you make screenshots or tell me step by step what I do, all the better.

Thank you very much.

PS: I'm using the google translator. I'm sorry spelling.

----------


## jumperu

> Hello
> 
> I wonder if there is any bot to collect herbs and minerals in version 3.3.5a (private server). If so, I would appreciate being told what and how you use it, because I can not do it with lazybot v1.7.
> 
> If you make screenshots or tell me step by step what I do, all the better.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> PS: I'm using the google translator. I'm sorry spelling.


you can try this version LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a.rar

as for some1 telling you step by step what to do, i don't think it is gonna happen. I mean, you have a manual in the first post, you have videos and guides on how to make profiles, you have q&a about almost every aspect of the bot, video guide about the bot...pretty much all there is to know, and anyone who does not bother to read all that before using a bot - that someone does not deserve getting help at all. if you want to post some errors or a you have a more in-depth problem, sure, but take the time to read at least the simple stuff!

----------


## xxioanxx

jumperu te rog ajuta ma songid lazy bot pls  :Smile:  nustiu cum sa fac un profile de minerie ...

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu te rog ajuta ma songid lazy bot pls  nustiu cum sa fac un profile de minerie ...


There is a video on how to make a flying profile in the first post, step by step and commented ... nothing could be easier..

ps: post in english in respect for other users, ty.

----------


## Drecor

> you can try this version LazyBot for wow 3.3.5a.rar
> 
> as for some1 telling you step by step what to do, i don't think it is gonna happen. I mean, you have a manual in the first post, you have videos and guides on how to make profiles, you have q&a about almost every aspect of the bot, video guide about the bot...pretty much all there is to know, and anyone who does not bother to read all that before using a bot - that someone does not deserve getting help at all. if you want to post some errors or a you have a more in-depth problem, sure, but take the time to read at least the simple stuff!


thank you very much jumperu. If I have any problem I will comment.

----------


## Drecor

Hola de nuevo Jonperu

The problem I have is that when you see a grass, follow the path without pick.

I leave my imaging setup, see if you see something wrong.

Photo Album - Imgur

----------


## jumperu

> Hola de nuevo Jonperu
> 
> The problem I have is that when you see a grass, follow the path without pick.
> 
> I leave my imaging setup, see if you see something wrong.
> 
> Photo Album - Imgur


I did not understand at all what you said. If the bot does not collect nodes, try going to settings - fly gathering - tick herb/mine.
Also make sure you have auto-dismount enabled in wow interface settings.
From the picture i can see that you set it wrong, cause you are in the pull tab, if you want to pull with hemmorage, you have to set the pull distance at 5 yards (melle distance)...combat distance also the same. The condition is wrong also...do not use combat count = 1 ....use..."distance to enemy under 6yards- send key - bar 1 key 5 and name the spell accordingly so you know what the bot casts when u watch the log. I hope you added some rules in the combat tab also... :Smile:

----------


## Drecor

> I did not understand at all what you said. If the bot does not collect nodes, try going to settings - fly gathering - tick herb/mine.
> Also make sure you have auto-dismount enabled in wow interface settings.
> From the picture i can see that you set it wrong, cause you are in the pull tab, if you want to pull with hemmorage, you have to set the pull distance at 5 yards (melle distance)...combat distance also the same. The condition is wrong also...do not use combat count = 1 ....use..."distance to enemy under 6yards- send key - bar 1 key 5 and name the spell accordingly so you know what the bot casts when u watch the log. I hope you added some rules in the combat tab also...


I'm really embarrassed with my English, sorry.

Could you upload images to see how it is done please? I am currently playing the rogue in murder.

Thank you.

PD: I also better if you make a video tutorial with wow version 3.3.5a and lazybot program version 1.7

----------


## obiolg

So theoretically the only way one can get banned for using a bot is by getting reported and then checked by admins? What about Warden?

----------


## jumperu

> So theoretically the only way one can get banned for using a bot is by getting reported and then checked by admins? What about Warden?


If warden detected lazybot, you would see a ton of users @here crying and swearing for losing their accounts.

However, from what i have read, blizzard bans in ban-waves, so they might gather info about what accounts use bots atm and banwave them from time to time.
So, never ever, for no reason bot on an account you don't wanna lose  :Smile:  .. no matter what anyone says, not bot is 100% safe.

----------


## obiolg

> If warden detected lazybot, you would see a ton of users @here crying and swearing for losing their accounts.
> 
> However, from what i have read, blizzard bans in ban-waves, so they might gather info about what accounts use bots atm and banwave them from time to time.
> So, never ever, for no reason bot on an account you don't wanna lose  .. no matter what anyone says, not bot is 100% safe.


Thanks for response!

I just want to bot a little bit to get Time-Lost Proto Drake. So I will have to use it on main account  :Cool:

----------


## Deminish

Is it possible to have a multizone gathering profile :/

----------


## charles420

yes you can you can use the profile switch or just make 1 big profile

----------


## unshou

Hi,

Since today I'm getting the following message when starting up lazy bot: "Update Server is temporarily available". When I click on OK and attach I get an exception below. Up until yesterday everything was working fine. Out of interest, what's the remote server that it's trying to connect to?

Message: The remote server returned an error: (404) Not Found.
Inner exception: 
Source: System
Stack trace: at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
at System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlLoader.Load(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader, Boolean preserveWhitespace)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
at System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(String filename)
at LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoadForm..ctor()
at LazyEvo.Plugins.LazyData.ProfLoad.PluginLoad()
at LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.PluginLoad(String assemblyName)
at LazyEvo.Classes.PluginCompiler.StartSavedPlugins()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.MainLoad(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007RibbonForm.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: System.Net.WebResponse GetResponse()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

Before everyone starts complaining, and since we all know the patch 5.4 hit:


*WAIT FOR THE UPDATE!!!

*​Thank you.*
*

----------


## Flavius

This is a bit off topic, but is there any working archaeology plugin for Lazy that works and is being updated?

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> This is a bit off topic, but is there any working archaeology plugin for Lazy that works and is being updated?
> 
> Thanks


NO. There was 1 "half working" but not well...if there is any programmer among us, pm me i can provide the dll file and how the plugin worked.

----------


## HGWells

Blizz seems to have changed the launcher so if you're on a 64bit machine, the screen shot below WILL NOT work anymore. How to force it into 32bit mode now is to go into the WoW directory and remove the Wow-64.exe. Put it on your desktop or somewhere and the game will load in 32bit mode  :Smile:

----------


## lazyang

that silence...
...doesnt look so good.  :Frown:

----------


## gauderio

Hello, someone could send to my email program updated? my email is [email protected] ... I'm asking why I can not do the update, I have W XP and cant install net.framework 4.5, so I can not update the lazybot appreciate it if you can ... help me.

----------


## bobbyt1

Update has not posted yet I do not believe, I still have not been able to update anyway. I am sure the awesome gents that keep this beast going are hard at work.

----------


## jumperu

> Update has not posted yet I do not believe, I still have not been able to update anyway. I am sure the awesome gents that keep this beast going are hard at work.


sadly, no news from the developer yet  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

yes, looks like lb is dying now for the crowd.  :Frown: 

..and we have to use that modern mem-writing-shit :P

i thank everybody who kept him all the years alive, esp jumperu, rombot and ragehunter.
was sure, that time will come :/ ..sad*

----------


## bobbyt1

Don't give up hope yet! It took a few days for the last patch to drop too. Maybe there are tiny mice somewhere running in a wheel working on the patch  :Big Grin:

----------


## OddTaco

Man i hope that lazybot comes back i've been using it since it came out and really need it :P i love the thing and would really hate to see it go /cry lmao

----------


## Expulsion

> yes, looks like lb is dying now for the crowd. 
> 
> ..and we have to use that modern mem-writing-shit :P
> 
> i thank everybody who kept him all the years alive, esp jumperu, rombot and ragehunter.
> was sure, that time will come :/ ..sad*



Even if it doesn't die everyone who helped keep it alive gets a thanks from me! 
Thanks for keeping it alive for so long.

----------


## irockedu

so question is ..... is this really the end for LB ? and whats the next best bot to use wrobot?

----------


## mageatrois

> so question is ..... is this really the end for LB ? and whats the next best bot to use wrobot?


Maybe a how-to on how to update everything and the uncompiled version of LazyEvo? At least maybe then someone could pick up where they left off to keep the bot alive. I have a little experience in programming and the updating cant be too much, except for the strings that change or need modified from each version. Im sure their is more but just enough to keep it alive would be awesome

----------


## jumperu

> Maybe a how-to on how to update everything and the uncompiled version of LazyEvo? At least maybe then someone could pick up where they left off to keep the bot alive. I have a little experience in programming and the updating cant be too much, except for the strings that change or need modified from each version. Im sure their is more but just enough to keep it alive would be awesome


Unfortunately Ragehunter (the current developer), has not shared (and i doubt he will) ..the source for LazyEvo, and the latest source that is available is for wow patch 4.1 since around 2 years ago, it would be too much for a new developer to update in my opinion.  :Frown:

----------


## freeloading

So what's our alternatives? I can afford to pay for Honorbuddy but I liked the fact that Lazy was kinda under the radar and worked great. Anyone checked the russian forum of Lazyevo? What's the word there?

----------


## pepe2c

i refuse to lose any more accounts to the GatherBuddy2 bot >.<

----------


## tylen

19.06.2013 was the last time RageHunter posted smth at rus forum  :Frown:

----------


## Elimax

Sucks if that's the end.

I am SOOOOOOO broke in WoW right now. No more Lazybot? Really? *Sadface*

----------


## mageatrois

> Unfortunately Ragehunter (the current developer), has not shared (and i doubt he will) ..the source for LazyEvo, and the latest source that is available is for wow patch 4.1 since around 2 years ago, it would be too much for a new developer to update in my opinion.


Thanks for the reply, I cant guarantee anything but i found the open source code for it and sending it to a friend of mine who is in the programming department. He asked for the most recent .cs file that is available so he can review the code and see what all has changed. He also asked if i could find a few different .cs files and said that the framework is complete, just need to update a few lines and possibly libraries and strings.

So if anyone has as close to current as possible it would help. He also made a few comments that some updates can really screw things up and the developer or programmer may already be working on it just takes time. He also said that if he didnt post goodbye's and not replying he could be working on it as we speak.

-Cent

----------


## jumperu

> asked for the most recent .cs file that is available so he can review the code and see what all has changed.


You can zip and send him your 5.3 lazyevo folder, i know there is a way for the skilled programmers to extract what they need from the already installed program.  :Smile: 




> He also asked if i could find a few different .cs files and said that the framework is complete, just need to update a few lines and possibly libraries and strings.


What changed is kinda hard, there is no .cs files, he would have to know how wow works, how the bot connects to wow, but i am sure he will find what he need in the following section:

WoW Memory Editing




> So if anyone has as close to current as possible it would help. He also made a few comments that some updates can really screw things up and the developer or programmer may already be working on it just takes time. He also said that if he didnt post goodbye's and not replying he could be working on it as we speak.


I am still hoping too, but i highly doubt that he would not give any sign of life. In the past patches he did, he was present around here and on his forum, but lately...not so much.

----------


## tylen

a word about Rage not being present.. his last post on rus forum was way long ago but still he updated LB as it needed to be updated without any word about that, only this keeps me in hope that we've not lost Rage's help :confused:

----------


## lazyang

yes he did, but the last one is some months ago and this time he wrote he hasn't the time to work on the bot. 
he didn't fixed the last bugs at least so it's to assume that he sadly won't update anymore.
looks like he doesn't answer at requests in his forum either.

@ mageatrois
if i dig in the deeps of my pc maybe i could find older compiled/complete vers. of the bot.
if it helps send me a pm.

and i won't use hb either..it's exactly that he's too much in blizz-focus and gatherbuddy is even in the forum not commended anymore by users.
know so many which used and stopped because lost all their acc's ones or twice.

would be so nice if somebody would work at our beloved and good working oldtimer* again ;D

----------


## mageatrois

So i found a .cs folder of the bot and also some other things around for finding the offsets and strings for the updates. Im sure no additional features will be added into this but as long as this (offset finder) program works to find all the changes that is the first step. My buddy at work doesnt have a whole heap of time during work but im sure if i can assist him with finding all the diffeences it will probably get him to help more and do the compile portion. If anyone has experience with this stuff even just portions either reply or pm me so we can get this going.

I wish i could pick Rage's head for just a few minutes so i can see whats really included in all this. Friend of mine gave me a disk with alot of programming stuff. How-To Training, visual studio 2012, etc. Ill keep everyone posted but hopefully Rage will run one more update while i learn all this stuff and try to get my buddy involved lol.

----------


## jumperu

I wish it were that easy. When the original creator of the bot, Arutha, forcibly quit developing the bot cause of blizzard, around patch 4.1, i updated the bot for a few patches (then romb0t took over and really updated/added features to it, then Ragehunter from 5.0). This part is easy, like you said just find the offsets (you don't need a program btw, they are posted here WoW Memory Editing ) , and update the file Pointers.cs , compile the bot and that is it. I did all that even though i really do not know any programming, so you can see how simple it was. Problem was patch 5.0 - MOP , blizz changed alot, alot of spells, talents, etc, so the bot had a major update by Ragehunter in order to work. That is why if you only change offsets in the pointers.cs file of the 4.0 source, it will not work, you need to change alot more. I also tried to learn programming with books and how-to's , but it's not very easy if someone with experience isn't explaining it.

----------


## dawidos64

I'm using LB for 3.3.5. everything is ok but I have question.
does anyone know where to set Hearthstone in Dalar to let automail and autorepair works?
I mean to which Innkeeper?

----------


## jumperu

> I'm using LB for 3.3.5. everything is ok but I have question.
> does anyone know where to set Hearthstone in Dalar to let automail and autorepair works?
> I mean to which Innkeeper?


It's an old version, but as far as i remember, u must set the HS down in the sewers, after the bot mails what it gathers, it will go trough a nearby tunnel that ends under dala, before he exits the tunnel he will mount and go back to the gathering zone. I remember using it a few times, but it did stuck in a box one time..  :Frown: 

Good luck.

----------


## Krack3n

> It's an old version, but as far as i remember, u must set the HS down in the sewers, after the bot mails what it gathers, it will go trough a nearby tunnel that ends under dala, before he exits the tunnel he will mount and go back to the gathering zone. I remember using it a few times, but it did stuck in a box one time.. 
> 
> Good luck.


You are correct, used that alot back in LK farming the hell out of the Basin.  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

Guys i found an exploit, check it out  :Smile: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2854454 (Kill mobs without taking dmg - Easy rep with Shaohao - Ordon sanctuary - Ranged only)

----------


## OddTaco

Will this allow you a player to use the bot in 5.4 or wtf does this do lmao?????

----------


## lazyang

> Will this allow you a player to use the bot in 5.4 or wtf does this do lmao?????


thats what i thought too..  :Big Grin:   :Frown: 

now i really miss lb with his handsome behavior engine.
don't wanna change to a mem writer and cybots engine is so unkind..oh wait..he really hasnt one..its code :/

----------


## mageatrois

If anyone wants to help and has/understands whats involved somewhat please send offsets and other files that have changed. Friend and I have been reviewing the most recent open source and like Jumperu mentioned going from 4.3 is HUGE! we are going through adding in all the new fishing pools, spells, talents, etc. An open source for 5.2 would have been fantastic but i guess doing this helps for when new stuff will come out in the future. Be patient while we do this, between class, work and gaming we dont get much time.

-Cent

----------


## tylen

Well i've sent a mail and a private message to Rage on rus forum (though kinda losing a hope that he's gonna answer and share his source).
Thats kinda all of help i can do coz i dont know any programming, except i do understand that you can find new client memory stuff like pointers etc here on forums (what Jump mentioned before) for example [WoW] [5.4.0 17399] Release x86 Info Dump Thread

----------


## Zombino

Anyone needing something for the meantime.. HB is a good one. I miss Lazybot, though.

----------


## lazyang

> If anyone wants to help and has/understands whats involved somewhat please send offsets and other files that have changed. Friend and I have been reviewing the most recent open source and like Jumperu mentioned going from 4.3 is HUGE! we are going through adding in all the new fishing pools, spells, talents, etc. An open source for 5.2 would have been fantastic but i guess doing this helps for when new stuff will come out in the future. Be patient while we do this, between class, work and gaming we dont get much time.
> 
> -Cent


i remember, that ragehunter had written and then used a little prog that aligned (?) all the spells from wowhead. i would help if i could, but haven't any idea of programming either.  :Frown:

----------


## Elimax

So this dude "Ragehunter" or whatever, hordes the code but then goes into the dark? That really, really stinks. 

Guys, how exactly do I get LB working again, can you please tell me in absolute retard laymans terms.

I have ben getting so much gear lately that gemming and chanting it has broken me and without Lazybot I am goldless.

----------


## lazyang

> So this dude "Ragehunter" or whatever, hordes the code but then goes into the dark? That really, really stinks. 
> 
> Guys, how exactly do I get LB working again, can you please tell me in absolute retard laymans terms.
> 
> I have ben getting so much gear lately that gemming and chanting it has broken me and without Lazybot I am goldless.


i think some appreciation that he shared his work with us would be more appropriate.

----------


## mageatrois

> So this dude "Ragehunter" or whatever, hordes the code but then goes into the dark? That really, really stinks. 
> 
> Guys, how exactly do I get LB working again, can you please tell me in absolute retard laymans terms.
> 
> I have ben getting so much gear lately that gemming and chanting it has broken me and without Lazybot I am goldless.


You should be thankful he shared it at all. Real Life comes up, games get boring, who knows his reason. Doesnt matter but he helped alot and that shoudl be it. If you have no gold then go quest while we try to get this working again. Respect those who do things to make things easier for you. Dont hate when the end comes for something. step up and not be ignorant.

----------


## Rage Hunter

Hello everyone!
Away long!
Here are returned, found that the FTP host is removed to restore.
With the renewal of the program also does not have any big problems, there is no way to verify whether the general program.

For those who do not want to wait for auto updates! link or link (not test)

----------


## lazyang

Hey, Rage, welcome back!  :Smile: 

tested your linked update, but doesn't work or me.
he doesn't find the gameclient  :Frown:

----------


## mageatrois

> Hello everyone!
> Away long!
> Here are returned, found that the FTP host is removed to restore.
> With the renewal of the program also does not have any big problems, there is no way to verify whether the general program.
> 
> For those who do not want to wait for auto updates! link or link (not test)


Thanks for releasing the update. I actually put all my programming software back on my computer because people scared me and i thought real life stuff pulled you away. Any chance you will ever share your source, just curious now how the bots work and i actually started updating the 4.3 open source to catch up, would rather be caught up if possible. Do you have a SVN source or anything? Or PM  :Smile: 

No biggy if you want to keep it safe in your hands just figured i would ask.

Thanks,

Cent

----------


## jumperu

> Hello everyone!
> Away long!
> Here are returned, found that the FTP host is removed to restore.
> With the renewal of the program also does not have any big problems, there is no way to verify whether the general program.
> 
> For those who do not want to wait for auto updates! link or link (not test)


welcome back  :Smile: ...it does not work ^^ i'll wait for the autoupdate

----------


## dawawe

Update works but doesnt recognize combat in the flying engine just spams the mount button and stop if anything is pulled.

[11:04:45 AM] SendKey: F1 Bar: Indifferent Key: F1
[11:04:46 AM] SendKey: Attack1 Bar: 1 Key: 4
[11:04:47 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
[11:04:50 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
[11:04:59 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
[11:05:04 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
[11:05:09 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
[11:05:14 AM] SendKey: AMount Bar: 4 Key: 9
[11:05:16 AM] Bot stopping: Could not mount

----------


## lazyang

> Update works but doesnt recognize combat in the flying engine just spams the mount button and stop if anything is pulled.
> 
> [11:04:45 AM] SendKey: F1 Bar: Indifferent Key: F1
> [11:04:46 AM] SendKey: Attack1 Bar: 1 Key: 4
> [11:04:47 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
> [11:04:50 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
> [11:04:59 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
> [11:05:04 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
> [11:05:09 AM] SendKey: FMount Bar: 1 Key: 9
> ...


how did you update? he doesn't find the game at my..

----------


## mageatrois

> welcome back ...it does not work ^^ i'll wait for the autoupdate


Check your debug, and make sure the client did not reset to 64bit. It does work, so check your stuff on your end.

----------


## lazyang

> Check your debug, and make sure the client did not reset to 64bit. It does work, so check your stuff on your end.


ok got it, you have to start the game with the launcher, doesnt work with wow.exe, no idea why..

----------


## dawawe

> how did you update? he doesn't find the game at my..


With the update links rage hunter posted in his last post


And for the 64bit client issues. Blizzard made to where there is no 32 bit link copy your wow.exe to you desktop right click go to properties and add "-noautolaunch64bit" to the end of the target location like ["C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit] no brackets

----------


## jumperu

> checked my client and its 32bit..but he can't find a char..debug doesn't work either :/


it's working ... i'll post how it is after some time...


le:

ideed the bot does not recognize when he is in combat, he is trying to mount over and over again...

[19:36:20] [Engine]Initializing
[19:36:20] [Engine]Started bot thread
(he was in combat)
[19:36:24] SendKey: FMount Bar: 3 Key: 3
[19:36:33] SendKey: FMount Bar: 3 Key: 3
[19:36:38] SendKey: FMount Bar: 3 Key: 3
[19:36:42] SendKey: FMount Bar: 3 Key: 3
[19:36:48] SendKey: AMount Bar: 3 Key: 4
[19:36:50] Bot stopping: Could not mount







> And for the 64bit client issues. Blizzard made to where there is no 32 bit link cop your wow.exe to you desktp right click go to properties and add "-noautolaunch64bit" to the end of the target location like ""C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit


ty for this, i'll add to 1st post

----------


## Krack3n

> Hello everyone!
> Away long!
> Here are returned, found that the FTP host is removed to restore.
> With the renewal of the program also does not have any big problems, there is no way to verify whether the general program.
> 
> For those who do not want to wait for auto updates! link or link (not test)


Thank you very much for coming back and the update. Will download and try it out when I'm off from work today. Had me starting to worry you vanished into the shadows.  :Smile: 
Are you having problems with your host that is serving your files? I could help you out with a new host if you like.

+Rep for you!!

Cheers,
Krack3n

----------


## lazyang

> With the update links rage hunter posted in his last post
> 
> 
> And for the 64bit client issues. Blizzard made to where there is no 32 bit link cop your wow.exe to you desktp right click go to properties and add "-noautolaunch64bit" to the end of the target location like ""C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit"


ah thats why! thank you...get an error with this path: ""D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"-noautolaunch64bit" any idea why?

----------


## jumperu

> ah thats why! thank you...get an error with this path: ""D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"-noautolaunch64bit" any idea why?


for win 7 there are no ""

and you got 2 "" at the start of ur path..

----------


## dawawe

there needs to be a space between D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" and -noautolaunch64bit should look like "D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit exactly for you

sorry for slow replied cooking and watching tv while testing the bot.

----------


## lazyang

thanks for your help but doesn't work with one '' (yes use win7) and with and without space grrrrr ..but don't think i have another command when i use win7 in german  :Mad: 

edit:
got it the last '' was too much XD

thanks your both and happy botting ;D

@ Ragehunter
thank you for the update! =)
like dawawe wrote: he doesn't fight back, would be nice if you could take a look at this.  :Smile: 

at the end i'm happy---i'm back with my little helper although not he doesn't run proper atm.
how many years are gone since arutha left him?

----------


## Romulis2000

Fishing engine needs some repair, the overall program is slightly laggy also. All n all i missed it cant wait till its fine tuned and working like a charm.

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Thanks so much for the update.

----------


## amras199090

THANK YOU SIR!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  I love you

----------


## CadetK

Question... I have only tried using the flying/gathering bot. The profile from the first page in Jade Forest. As well as Jump's Feral Druid MOP. If I start in the air already, there isn't a problem until a few minutes in, then I will just turn into a cat and sit there. The Debug log doesn't move at all so it isn't trying to make something happen. Also, if I get into combat, my guy just sits there and does nothing. Herbing and Mining works.

----------


## Glori94

> Question... I have only tried using the flying/gathering bot. The profile from the first page in Jade Forest. As well as Jump's Feral Druid MOP. If I start in the air already, there isn't a problem until a few minutes in, then I will just turn into a cat and sit there. The Debug log doesn't move at all so it isn't trying to make something happen. Also, if I get into combat, my guy just sits there and does nothing. Herbing and Mining works.


Having a similar problem. Every 6-10 collects I just stand there. No movement, no attempts, no error message. Not sure what's happening

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

> Having a similar problem. Every 6-10 collects I just stand there. No movement, no attempts, no error message. Not sure what's happening


I am having this problem as well.

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

Also let me extend my thanks for this program, and those behind its creation, maintenance, and support. I have used LB for years and have been very happy with it. Now... off to drop those Golden Lotus Prices.

Just hope we can find a resolution to the issue some of are having with the bot just stopping and standing there like nothing. Since my post above this one 11 minutes ago, it has not done that. I have 40 loots so far. Hope it keeps up because I love going to bed only to take up with a bag full of sweet, sweet ore and herbs.

Also: My toon, a DK, isn't fighting. He did fine before the update... all I did was download the update and replace the three files. If some mobs come to him, he'll just stand there and take hits till he dies.

Yeah... I cant figure out how to get my DK to fight with the bot. He did fine before. I don't know. If he pulls a mob after landing, he just stands there getting beat. Anyone else getting this?

----------


## jumperu

> Question... I have only tried using the flying/gathering bot. The profile from the first page in Jade Forest. As well as Jump's Feral Druid MOP. If I start in the air already, there isn't a problem until a few minutes in, then I will just turn into a cat and sit there. The Debug log doesn't move at all so it isn't trying to make something happen. Also, if I get into combat, my guy just sits there and does nothing. Herbing and Mining works.


1st problem is that i made that cat behavior for grinding , so between pulls he turns into cat for stealth...if u wanna use it for fly gathering simply go to combat settings-buffs tab- remove the cat form spell

I am also seeing this random stop behavior, hope Rage will fix it.




> Also let me extend my thanks for this program, and those behind its creation, maintenance, and support. I have used LB for years and have been very happy with it. Now... off to drop those Golden Lotus Prices.
> 
> Just hope we can find a resolution to the issue some of are having with the bot just stopping and standing there like nothing. Since my post above this one 11 minutes ago, it has not done that. I have 40 loots so far. Hope it keeps up because I love going to bed only to take up with a bag full of sweet, sweet ore and herbs.
> 
> Also: My toon, a DK, isn't fighting. He did fine before the update... all I did was download the update and replace the three files. If some mobs come to him, he'll just stand there and take hits till he dies.
> 
> Yeah... I cant figure out how to get my DK to fight with the bot. He did fine before. I don't know. If he pulls a mob after landing, he just stands there getting beat. Anyone else getting this?


If you don't wanna wait for an update, you can use PQR to fight(i tested with blood dk and it works, SP does not), just attach it to ur toon, and in the pqr settings tick "start rotation only when in combat" ...and he won't die anymore....he will randomly stop though  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

meanwhile to farm in the old worlds works too. just add a mass-spell like consecration or blood boil to your mountmacro.  :Smile:

----------


## dawawe

> meanwhile to farm in the old worlds works too. just add a mass-spell like consecration or blood boil to your mountmacro.


ive been using a macro while gathering in pandaria trying to perfect it but i mine mostly on my pally as a tank so sometimes its to slow.

#showtooltip
/cast [nocombat] Volcanic Stone Drake
/castsequence [combat] reset=4 Crusader strike, judgement, consencration, holy wrath, avenger's shield, holy prism

You can probably make something similar for you class may work better for dps that can kill faster

----------


## lazyang

> ive been using a macro while gathering in pandaria trying to perfect it but i mine mostly on my pally as a tank so sometimes its to slow.
> 
> #showtooltip
> /cast [nocombat] Volcanic Stone Drake
> /castsequence [combat] reset=4 Crusader strike, judgement, consencration, holy wrath, avenger's shield, holy prism
> 
> You can probably make something similar for you class may work better for dps that can kill faster


nice macro  :Big Grin:  ..have some prot pallys too, they just don't make any dmg anymore.. ;(

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

> 1st problem is that i made that cat behavior for grinding , so between pulls he turns into cat for stealth...if u wanna use it for fly gathering simply go to combat settings-buffs tab- remove the cat form spell
> 
> I am also seeing this random stop behavior, hope Rage will fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't wanna wait for an update, you can use PQR to fight(i tested with blood dk and it works, SP does not), just attach it to ur toon, and in the pqr settings tick "start rotation only when in combat" ...and he won't die anymore....he will randomly stop though


Thanks, Jump.

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

Okay, I just got home and looked around. What is PQR? Where do I find it?

----------


## pepe2c

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ation-bot.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

PD: couple of problems i encountered with this version
1-Not facing attacker ( will die on most 1v1 figths). Just trying to mount and then LB stops
2-No longer doing the second scan after first one found nothing

----------


## harmiczek

How do I set profile? When i click on Profile settings just blank windows apper.

----------


## jumperu

> How do I set profile? When i click on Profile settings just blank windows apper. 
> Attachment 15557


1st: cover ur char-name in the photo
2nd: You have selected farming engine...wich is for the farm @ half-hill to plant and gather seeds
3rd: Read first post before you start botting

enjoy!

----------


## dawawe

Seems to be another update ill check the Russian site as the auto-update is still down and report back

----------


## harmiczek

I was using Lazybot at 3.3.5 and it was much easier to use,sorry,my fault. Now its working but when I get atacked,it just stay and dont attack or do anything. Combat settings are seted for my class and spec.

----------


## jumperu

> I was using Lazybot at 3.3.5 and it was much easier to use,sorry,my fault. Now its working but when I get atacked,it just stay and dont attack or do anything. Combat settings are seted for my class and spec.


as others reported that is a bug since LB just got updated for 5.4 and needs some fixing...hoping it will work like before soon

----------


## dawawe

> Seems to be another update ill check the Russian site as the auto-update is still down and report back


it successfully uses the 1st spell in you profile once. Cant get it to go past that tho.

----------


## blackbrayn

> By the way, would you happen to know a way to get this and WoW to run in a virtual machine, or something like it?


Not a good ideea , really , performance is poor at best , you encounter latency , it makes your bot look even more "bootish".

----------


## Rex123

First want thanks on ppl who keep the bot alive. I have little problem, when bot take mine he no use mount in coming 7-8sec.How can fix this?

----------


## CadetK

Anyone come up with a fix about just randomly stopping after a few minutes?

----------


## lazyang

> Anyone come up with a fix about just randomly stopping after a few minutes?


could be a buff, my ones always stop if they have buffed

----------


## magicbitch

> First want thanks on ppl who keep the bot alive. I have little problem, when bot take mine he no use mount in coming 7-8sec.How can fix this?


I got the same problem, it takes me 5+ seconds to mount up again after digging an ore. Is there a way to fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> I got the same problem, it takes me 5+ seconds to mount up again after digging an ore. Is there a way to fix this?


1. untick wait for loot
2. check in general settings - latency - set it to 0
3. tick log debug (next to start button)...and see what the bot does after the gather, maybe he is trying to cast a spell - if that is the case, remove the spell from the behavior


[email protected]

Found a nice program for those who have alot of accounts, it's a simple auto-login tool, works great, check it out

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-program.html (Another AutoLogin Program)

----------


## Rex123

Thx dude i will test this, forget ask why my char no want fight just running away from enemy who attack him.

----------


## lazyang

> Thx dude i will test this, forget ask why my char no want fight just running away from enemy who attack him.


all have that prob atm, it's a not fixed bug since the last update: hope Ragehunter will fix it soon!

@ Jumperu
thanks for the link, will test it  :Smile:

----------


## Rex123

My bad sorry, i think only i have that a problem.

----------


## DigDeep

Hi everyone. i've been using lazybot for some time now, only in times of "needs", i mean when i run out of gold.

I'm having some issue with the ginding engine, using a destruction warlock, the bot will only auto attack (yeah warlocks auto's dont hit that hard aha). I tried Jumperu's profiles, same problem, i created a simple profile wich is supposed to spam incinerate (the only entry is incinerate, i tried with a 3000ms ticker, i tried with a mana requierement of 10%, nothing seems to work).

The bot sometimes (like 1 combat out of 3) successfully cast one (and only one) incinerate.

Using the "log debug" option i can see that every pull the bot send the "4 key" (incinerate key) juste once in the whole fight ( for some reason like i said, the bot dont even cast it most of the time) and then keep auto attacking.

I created simple behaviors in the past (like 5-6 spells rotations) without any issues, i tried anything but nothing seems to solve my problem.

If that can help: i had to DL the preinstalled folder, i could not install LZ using the package, i was getting some network error.

Thx you guyz who took time to read me, and sorry for my bad english.

----------


## CadetK

DigDeep, if you had read the past few posts, everyone is having the same problems. We are waiting for Rage to fix the problem, either with the full update or a fix.

----------


## DigDeep

Oh, i'm sorry then, i read the first page thinking it was like an "update statut" were i could find the state of the bot. I'll wait for more info on a possible uptade then thanks for your answer.

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Hey, just wanted to check in with everyone. I feel like this is common sense, but I am sharing it for those who may have not thought about it or may not know any better. 

So as Jumperu said in a previous post:
1. Uncheck the "Wait for Loot" option
2. In general settings set your latency to 0
but also
3. If you set your "Max units at node" to 0, the bot will avoid all combat... allowing it to farm for an extended period of time without any problems. The bot will obviously skip certain nodes where it normally wouldn't have a problem killing the mobs surrounding it, but seeing as how the bot is currently bugged in the combat department this has worked for me for now. Once I did this I stopped having the problem where the bot would just randomly stop farming. And obviously solved the problem where I would die in combat.

Hope this helps.

----------


## jumperu

Or you can farm without ever worrying about combat:


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ning-herb.html (Pandaria ZERO NPC Phase for mining/herb)

----------


## benevan

any way to force it to spirit res then continue on with the circuit?. I have a fairly safe route seeing as it wont combat enemies but I die once in a few hours from pat mobs.

----------


## pepe2c

> Or you can farm without ever worrying about combat:
> 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ning-herb.html (Pandaria ZERO NPC Phase for mining/herb)


I wonder how long will this last

----------


## Deminish

OK so I did 1. 
Uncheck the "Wait for Loot" option
2. In general settings set your latency to 0

When I start the bot, my druid goes into fly form and flys to gather. But after it finds 1 node and goes out of flying form, he just stands there doing nothing..

I'm using ur boomkin profile and the last thing the druid does after gathering a node is "
[6:57:43 PM] SendKey: Rejuvenation Bar: 5 Key: 4"

----------


## jumperu

> OK so I did 1. 
> Uncheck the "Wait for Loot" option
> 2. In general settings set your latency to 0
> 
> When I start the bot, my druid goes into fly form and flys to gather. But after it finds 1 node and goes out of flying form, he just stands there doing nothing..
> 
> I'm using ur boomkin profile and the last thing the druid does after gathering a node is "
> [6:57:43 PM] SendKey: Rejuvenation Bar: 5 Key: 4"


go to combat settings - rest tab - remove rejuvenation...

tell me if it still does not work.

----------


## Comaboy

I have a problem with lazybot. My character does not return back to attack mobs and after a time bot stops. keeps jumping like crazy don`t return to attack. can help me somebody?

----------


## jumperu

> I have a problem with lazybot. My character does not return back to attack mobs and after a time bot stops. keeps jumping like crazy don`t return to attack. can help me somebody?


Please read the last 20 posts ...or the top few rows in the first post.

----------


## lazyang

no updates? looks like rage will spread the current when the next patch is up ;P

would be so nice, if anybody could update for a fee (paypal) or rage would update for a fee and it would happen.
i really understand the priorities, thats why i would pay for.

so updates are a service and it shouldn't bring any conflicts with an open source code.

----------


## Rage Hunter

Did not do a lot of updating.
Auto update is working or not?

----------


## lazyang

> Did not do a lot of updating.
> Auto update is working or not?


Hey Rage  :Smile: , updater seems to work  :Big Grin:  ..will check out the combat ...pls link me your paypal, can't pay for all but want give my piece.

i'm in a longlong queue..


edit: everything: combat and mount up are fine again =) thanks a lot! 

and send pls your pp, if you like by pm
i really prefer somebody who have some time to update the bot, more than the actually open source style: maybe it comes or maybe not -one.
hope some user join a little paid mode.

Ragehunter has work and he should be paid for! ..the times where you get it quick for free are gone! ..nobody ( :Big Grin: ) of the programmers is still a player , so pay for his work!

----------


## jumperu

seems to work ok, ty for the update Ragehunter


LE: ressurect @spirit still does not work

----------


## pepe2c

Update is working! Thank you Mr Rage Hunter

PD: Something i just noticed.... i have been using the same account to bot with LB since it was released, but i have 2 get a new account every single month to use HB

----------


## tylen

> Update is working! Thank you Mr Rage Hunter
> 
> PD: Something i just noticed.... i have been using the same account to bot with LB since it was released, but i have 2 get a new account every single month to use HB


like what, you get banned roughly once a month using HB and never banned using LB? =)

Jump, you'd edit 1st page info since auto-update is working  :Wink:

----------


## pepe2c

> like what, you get banned roughly once a month using HB and never banned using LB? =)
> 
> Jump, you'd edit 1st page info since auto-update is working


yea .... and i use the same profile on both .... ofcourse for LB a converted profile from HB. I will probably stop using HB soon

----------


## Rex123

Thanks for excellent work dude. Now the bot run like air.

----------


## Johnty

Hello I have just started using the bot and I have it up and running but I have a problem I need help with. 
I am using the bot to mine with but when it flys down to get a node it dismounts then it mounts up again then it dismounts again and mines the node. 
When it is done mining the node it mounts up then dismounts. Then mounts up again and then goes on to find the next node. This happens dot every node. 
I have tried a couple of profiles and it does the same thing. I am using the arms warrior behaviour that's linked on the 1 page. 
Any one able to help me out. 
Thanks

----------


## tylen

> Hello I have just started using the bot and I have it up and running but I have a problem I need help with. 
> I am using the bot to mine with but when it flys down to get a node it dismounts then it mounts up again then it dismounts again and mines the node. 
> When it is done mining the node it mounts up then dismounts. Then mounts up again and then goes on to find the next node. This happens dot every node. 
> I have tried a couple of profiles and it does the same thing. I am using the arms warrior behaviour that's linked on the 1 page. 
> Any one able to help me out. 
> Thanks


would really be more helpful if you posted debug log, like what is lb trying to do when it pushes your mount-up buttons

----------


## jumperu

I updated the Q&A section from the first post, explaining better for the new users every aspect of the bot, and what should they do after they downloaded the bot.




> *Q: What are Behaviors?*
> A: Behaviors are combat rules so the bot knows how to fight, there are different for each char...warr/pala/dk..etc...and each specc fury/retry/etc...The behaviors must be put in the Behaviors folder inside LB folder, then you go to combat settings in the bot, and choose the one for your char class/spec. If the folder does not exist, make it, name it exactly: Behaviors
> After this, open the bot, click combat settings and from the drop-down menu up where is says: select behavior....select your class behavior
> 
> *Q: What are Profiles?*
> A: Profile is the path that tells the bot where to go and who to kill. you can save these anywhere on your comp, then load them from profile settings/load a profile..
> There are 2 kind of profiles....1 for each engine....
> fly gathering profile ..wich is 1 file...name.xml....
> grinding profile...wich is made of 2 files...name.xml and name.path.xml
> ...

----------


## Krack3n

Very nice update. Tried to +Rep you but I must spread it around before I rep you again.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimix05

Hey Guys, nice work here!

After Hb gets a hard nerf in Germany i really want to try this one  :Big Grin: .
The problem is, i installed all from the guide posted below, everything seems to work.
So i tried a Gather Profile from this Thread -> VOT4W Profile 2.
The problem is the bot is flying the route but dont gather anything?

can someone help me out?


thanks alot  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Guys, nice work here!
> 
> After Hb gets a hard nerf in Germany i really want to try this one .
> The problem is, i installed all from the guide posted below, everything seems to work.
> So i tried a Gather Profile from this Thread -> VOT4W Profile 2.
> The problem is the bot is flying the route but dont gather anything?
> 
> can someone help me out?
> 
> ...


engine settings - tick mine/herb ?
general settings - keys - interact with target and interact with mouseover set as ingame? 

i just explained all of this above.

----------


## dimix05

Jesus i found the problem -.- done sorry for your time.
The Problem was on Engine Settings>Collect..,,

but thanks alot for the quick support.

----------


## becasse

Thank you Rage, you're the best !

----------


## Johnty

In regards to my post 3007, im not sure what the Bug was or what was causing me to mount and dismount twice but i uninstalled the program and redownloaded and reinstalled and it has fixed my problem.

----------


## Romulis2000

is the fishing engine working properly now?

----------


## Shawn244

first time trying this out and having issues that might be a simple fix... so heres whats happening:

Downloaded net framework 4.5
Attempted to run every one of the download links
The full already installed pack asked me to update
All of these run into an error.

As soon as I go to install / download / update I get the error:

The remote server returned an error: (404) Not Found.

-- EDIT : just got past this error and into the program, but now it's not recognizing that i'm playing the game.

-- EDIT #2: got him in game and moving around, but keeps shutting down and doesn't recognize where he is. I'm on a shadow priest level 30 in the cape stranglethorn... my intention is to use this as a mob grinding bot to help me level the priest since I work a lot and can't stand to level another 90 up. Last bot I was using was working alright here in the cape. but died a lot and could not for the life of me get it to heal itself or cast a bubble.

Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?

----------


## jumperu

Yea, make a profile for that zone you are in, this is not Honorbuddy to just press start and to work! Tutorial on how to make grinding profiles is in the first post. Also tick log debug, so u can see what the bot is trying to do and adjust/repair accordingly. Post again if u need more help.

----------


## Shawn244

> Yea, make a profile for that zone you are in. Tutorial on how to make grinding profiles is in the first post. Also tick log debug, so u can see what the bot is trying to do and adjust/repair accordingly. Post again if u need more help.


I've got him in with a profile thats grinding monkeys in STV currently,,, problem i'm running into right now is that if he dies, i have to click on the bot window for him to start moving again in-game... not sure whats causing that. Theres other difficulties i'm having but i'm trying to power through them right now, got it working a bunch better than it was... just a few bugs left.

----------


## jumperu

> I've got him in with a profile thats grinding monkeys in STV currently,,, problem i'm running into right now is that if he dies, i have to click on the bot window for him to start moving again in-game... not sure whats causing that. Theres other difficulties i'm having but i'm trying to power through them right now, got it working a bunch better than it was... just a few bugs left.


get some gear for ur char, it shouldn't die, or adjust the behavior to cast more healing spells...the trick is to tick log debug, and see what it casts, when it casts...and u have to think what would u cast  :Smile: ...and set it up in the behavior - combat settings - combat tab

the think with the bot not clicking the ress button is a known bug, so don't bother with that, make ur char better instead so he doesnt die that often

----------


## Shawn244

> get some gear for ur char, it shouldn't die, or adjust the behavior to cast more healing spells...the trick is to tick log debug, and see what it casts, when it casts...and u have to think what would u cast ...and set it up in the behavior - combat settings - combat tab
> 
> the think with the bot not clicking the ress button is a known bug, so don't bother with that, make ur char better instead so he doesnt die that often


The biggest problem right now then i guess is just finding another area then,,, I'm doing STV on a CRpvpZ so its horde that are killing my char for the most part,, worked out the bugs with the healing and now i'm able to keep between 80-100% hp at all times on 2-3 mobs. I also reset my keybindings for that character specifically,, once i ran the debug i found it was the bindings causing most of the problems.

----------


## jumperu

go to Desolace or Western PL....there are more remote than STV...

Here are some leveling profiles, including some for the zones i just mentioned....i always make profiles/bot in remote areas (as remote as i can think of)  :Smile: ..

*leveling
*
When u get there are and load the profiles, go to profile settings - black window and then zoom out with mouse scroll...so you can manually go to the exact zone the profile was made.*
*

----------


## Shawn244

> go to Desolace or Western PL....there are more remote than STV...
> 
> Here are some leveling profiles, including some for the zones i just mentioned....i always make profiles/bot in remote areas (as remote as i can think of) ..
> 
> *leveling
> *
> When u get there are and load the profiles, go to profile settings - black window and then zoom out with mouse scroll...so you can manually go to the exact zone the profile was made.*
> *


You sir, are wicked. Thanks a ton!
So long annoying grinds,,, i think this program is gonna work for me afterall

EDIT: Also, sent my toon a bunch of heirlooms too, should help with the gearing / not dying struggles!

----------


## Johnty

Hello I'm after a little bit of help with the behaviour set up. 
I loaded the arms profile jumperu mop. 
When I go into combat it doesn't cast anything but autocast. 
When I look at the debug it finds all the spells on my bars but the debug says
Send key 1. 4 colossus smash
Send key 1. 4 colossus smash
Send key 1. 4 colossus smash 
And it just repeats this in red writing. 
I have updated lazybot to newest version. 
I was working and then I loaded a new behaviour and now
I can't get it to work. 
Any ideas. I'm at work so I can't copy paste the debug

----------


## dawawe

Mailing on full bags doesnt seem to work for me. keeps going to gather and doesnt collect

----------


## Shawn244

having troubles re-adding spells i've deleted from the MOP shadow priest behavior thing,,, I know how to add different variables into it but when I go to save my seemingly perfect spell, it wont add it into the list of behaviors. Just stays stuck.

----------


## tylen

> Mailing on full bags doesnt seem to work for me. keeps going to gather and doesnt collect


correct. if you dont tick 'stop on full bags' LB doesnt stop neither go to town even if you got 'go to town' and 'use mail' ticked on; but it does stop when 'stop on full bags' is ticked on

i said about this on rus forum a day after last update from Rage came (which thank god made a combat detection work properly)

----------


## tylen

> The absolute path should fix it.


absolute path? whats that?

----------


## torkas

Hey guys, thanks for info. it's working for me, i made a profile.. but theres two big rocks in a middle of area. After like 5mins of grinding my character stucks everytime on those rocks. Is there any way to mark vose rocks, to avoid em?

----------


## jumperu

> Hey guys, thanks for info. it's working for me, i made a profile.. but theres two big rocks in a middle of area. After like 5mins of grinding my character stucks everytime on those rocks. Is there any way to mark vose rocks, to avoid em?


Open profile settings - delete the vertices (white/blue points) from the respective spot ...and eventually add new ones around the zone...do not add spots (green circles) near those rocks 




> The absolute path should fix it.


probably some commercial troll wanting to get some posts count..idk




> having troubles re-adding spells i've deleted from the MOP shadow priest behavior thing,,, I know how to add different variables into it but when I go to save my seemingly perfect spell, it wont add it into the list of behaviors. Just stays stuck.


It does add the spell...it's the last on the list..just scroll down. ALso do not press on "Save Behavior" .....if u wanna save the new changes, press X and then Yes




> Originally Posted by *dawawe* (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)_Mailing on full bags doesnt seem to work for me. keeps going to gather and doesnt collect
> 
> _
> 
> correct. if you dont tick 'stop on full bags' LB doesnt stop neither go to town even if you got 'go to town' and 'use mail' ticked on; but it does stop when 'stop on full bags' is ticked on
> 
> i said about this on rus forum a day after last update from Rage came (which thank god made a combat detection work properly)


Known bug, use the "stop when full bags" as tylen said, and manually mail stuff. just make a timer one time, so you know how fast it will full bags, then come back after that time or tick "stop after x minutes" option from general settings-limits




> You sir, are wicked. Thanks a ton!
> So long annoying grinds,,, i think this program is gonna work for me afterall
> 
> EDIT: Also, sent my toon a bunch of heirlooms too, should help with the gearing / not dying struggles!


your welcome, good luck grinding :P




> Hello I'm after a little bit of help with the behaviour set up. 
> I loaded the arms profile jumperu mop. 
> When I go into combat it doesn't cast anything but autocast. 
> When I look at the debug it finds all the spells on my bars but the debug says
> Send key 1. 4 colossus smash
> Send key 1. 4 colossus smash
> Send key 1. 4 colossus smash 
> And it just repeats this in red writing. 
> I have updated lazybot to newest version. 
> ...


i'll take a look at the behavior.

----------


## Johnty

i'll take a look at the behavior.[/QUOTE]
I had another go at it last night to try get it working. 
I now have gotten battle shout to work and beserker rage. 
I think It gets stuck on colossus smash because when I was playing with the settings 
I enabled send key on combat button and colossus smash is on that bar slot. 
Upon further reading I read that this button is for trinkets so colossus smash will not go off so it gets stuck on it. 
Does that sound right? When I get back to my PC I'll disable send key on combat and see if it works.

----------


## torkas

And theres another problem, hes walking around and tons of mobs are near him and still he doesnt attack them, since they are added to faction(for killking them)He killes same monsters before and now he doesnt kill them.

----------


## torkas

I tryed adding same monsters to faction, nothing happened.

----------


## torkas

and sometimes, for no reason he goes and jumps from the cliff. theres no spots to go, he just does that somehow.

----------


## jumperu

> i'll take a look at the behavior.
> I had another go at it last night to try get it working. 
> I now have gotten battle shout to work and beserker rage. 
> I think It gets stuck on colossus smash because when I was playing with the settings 
> I enabled send key on combat button and colossus smash is on that bar slot. 
> Upon further reading I read that this button is for trinkets so colossus smash will not go off so it gets stuck on it. 
> Does that sound right? When I get back to my PC I'll disable send key on combat and see if it works.


Send key on combat is used usually for trinkets yes, but you can use it for anything also, like macros, Life Spirit , etc... so change this key accordingly.
If the behavior has a spell with a send key setting - then on that bar you should have that bar/key and that spell... idk if u understood  :Smile:  they must match.
You can't have that send key on combat bar1 key4 from profile settings and in the behavior to have that same bar1 key4 with a send key condition..it will just spam that spel.
Post again if u need more help.




> And theres another problem, hes walking around and tons of mobs are near him and still he doesnt attack them, since they are added to faction(for killking them)He killes same monsters before and now he doesnt kill them.


Please do not make 3 posts with the same problem, you can easily edit your previous one.




> I tryed adding same monsters to faction, nothing happened.


If you are abolutely sure that you added the mobs to profile settings - subprofiles - factions, then it could only be that the behavior you are using does not have a correct pull spell or you don't have the spell on your bar > Combat settings - pull tab.

Please tick log debug, and post here a short log from the bot window.




> and sometimes, for no reason he goes and jumps from the cliff. theres no spots to go, he just does that somehow.


It's a known bug, nothing to do about this. Sometimes some combat situations lead to mobs evading or running away...then after a while the bot remembers them and starts running in a direction...idk if there will be a fix since it's about a wow mechanic also.

And again, please edit your previous post if u wanna add something, post count does not really "count" for anything on this forum.

----------


## Minimove

> And in the behavior folder of lazybot u have the one for your class. there is a link in the first post, it contains all clases, maybe the behavior you are trying to load is broken. I suggest the "Retry Paladin" one, it's tested and works great.


Hello Jumperu, i have no idea if this is the right place to type this, i am very new to this. But i have a problem, im using flying mop gathering mining/herb. I have selected a Boomkin behavior but my druid wont attack when he gets into combat, he will just stand still for a while then run and jump away and ofc dies after a while. i have tried diffrent behaviors and still does not work. I have tried on my rogue aswell with 6 behaviors and my rogue just does the same thing, can you help me with this? I would be really grateful.

PS: sorry for my bad english.

----------


## Romulis2000

jump is the fishing engine working?

----------


## Krack3n

> jump is the fishing engine working?


Have you checked?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello Jumperu, i have no idea if this is the right place to type this, i am very new to this. But i have a problem, im using flying mop gathering mining/herb. I have selected a Boomkin behavior but my druid wont attack when he gets into combat, he will just stand still for a while then run and jump away and ofc dies after a while. i have tried diffrent behaviors and still does not work. I have tried on my rogue aswell with 6 behaviors and my rogue just does the same thing, can you help me with this? I would be really grateful.
> 
> PS: sorry for my bad english.


pretty sure the problem is that you cannot put spells on bar1 for rogues, druids..the chars on which bar 1 changes ..this is written in the first post also.

It could also be that u did not put all spells on bars (bars 1-6, keys 1-0) ..like stealth, cat form..etc
If you tick log debug and start the bot, you will see that he is trying to cast a spell that is not there.




> jump is the fishing engine working?


Idk, i don't use it.

----------


## Romulis2000

Sorry dude i didnt even look at the name, i just got home from my 5th night of 11 hours of work,,got other bad news, was extremely tired nd already in a bad mood. Looking at what you said now
after getting some rest you werent even being a dick, but i was lol sorry man. Im man enough to step up when im wrong and say sorry. In the future i wont post when i get home from a long night during an over time week, nothing good will come of it.

Back on topic, anyone around able to fix the fishing engine ? I normally use Nesox mrfishit but im not sure if hes going to update.





> I only asked because last I checked it wasn't and that was before RageHunter did the bug fix release. So I was unsure. You have no idea the work I have put into the LazyBot community over the years. I don't need to toss a few bucks at a site to get a title I make my donations with my time and own money to help the users out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I almost flipped when I read this garbage about my contributions. lol
> 
> Cheers all, Happy Botting

----------


## Krack3n

> Sorry dude i didnt even look at the name, i just got home from my 5th night of 11 hours of work,,got other bad news, was extremely tired nd already in a bad mood. Looking at what you said now
> after getting some rest you werent even being a dick, but i was lol sorry man. Im man enough to step up when im wrong and say sorry. In the future i wont post when i get home from a long night during an over time week, nothing good will come of it.
> 
> Back on topic, anyone around able to fix the fishing engine ? I normally use Nesox mrfishit but im not sure if hes going to update.


All good. I use *CoolFish* by *~Unknown~* for stationary fishing, works great. I used Mr.Fishit way back also and CoolFish is much better imo. But that`s just my two cents.
I haven`t even had time to reverse the fishing engine yet so I`m not sure when I`ll have time to get to it but I`ll send *romb0t* a PM here and at the community site and see if I can get a hold of him.

----------


## Expulsion

Thanks for getting that update out!

----------


## Krack3n

Well I botted up a toon to 5 and fired up the fishing engine and it works without a hitch. Will update community site also.

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

Beautiful update. I've run this puppy for three nights in a row while sleeping only to wake up to 4 royal satchels and one backpack full of sweet, sweet ore and herbs. Alchemy, prospecting, smelting have all worked together to net me an easy 30k gold already. Lazy bot is the best. Thanks for all the hard work!

Now I do have a question I have been meaning to ask.

I have 2 accounts. My "slave" botting account and "master" account that the bot never touches (and is never even open while bot software runs, which I run from a flash drive). I understand fully that I risk getting banned on my botting account, but does my main account risk it as well if it's getting the profit? I send a lot of gold, ore and herbs from slave to master (Gold is always done through trade, never mail).

So does my main account risk banning when being funded by a botting account, or will they just ban the slave account?

----------


## jumperu

> Beautiful update. I've run this puppy for three nights in a row while sleeping only to wake up to 4 royal satchels and one backpack full of sweet, sweet ore and herbs. Alchemy, prospecting, smelting have all worked together to net me an easy 30k gold already. Lazy bot is the best. Thanks for all the hard work!
> 
> Now I do have a question I have been meaning to ask.
> 
> I have 2 accounts. My "slave" botting account and "master" account that the bot never touches (and is never even open while bot software runs, which I run from a flash drive). I understand fully that I risk getting banned on my botting account, but does my main account risk it as well if it's getting the profit? I send a lot of gold, ore and herbs from slave to master (Gold is always done through trade, never mail).
> 
> So does my main account risk banning when being funded by a botting account, or will they just ban the slave account?


Depends on a lot of things, especially on the depth of the investigation on ur bot account if it will get caught. I would recommend u deposit that gold in a guild and take from there with ur master acc.
I bot with 3 bots in the background, MW enabled, while playing at the same time with my main for over a year now. Maybe i'm just lucky  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ofc, i have 2 wow installs.
Going back to your question, they have banned my botting account for a long time now, maybe 10-15 acc i lost, but they never touched my main, although i sent goods over to it via mail, and deposited a lot of gold with the bots in the mains GB.
It's up to u finally how u decide to bot, every1 should do it how they feel comfortable with it, i was just sharing my experience  :Smile: 

Happy botting.

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

> Depends on a lot of things, especially on the depth of the investigation on ur bot account if it will get caught. I would recommend u deposit that gold in a guild and take from there with ur master acc.
> I bot with 3 bots in the background, MW enabled, while playing at the same time with my main for over a year now. Maybe i'm just lucky  Ofc, i have 2 wow installs.
> Going back to your question, they have banned my botting account for a long time now, maybe 10-15 acc i lost, but they never touched my main, although i sent goods over to it via mail, and deposited a lot of gold with the bots in the mains GB.
> It's up to u finally how u decide to bot, every1 should do it how they feel comfortable with it, i was just sharing my experience 
> 
> Happy botting.



tyvm for that

----------


## Shawn244

Does anyone have any good links to level 68-80 and 80-85 profiles?

----------


## jumperu

> tyvm for that


Your welcome!





> Does anyone have any good links to level 68-80 and 80-85 profiles?


You can find some here: ? View forum - Grinding Profiles
Or some of mine here:
67-70
LK leveling
Profiles Grinding 70-80

Or you can just make your own using the tutorial in the first post, pretty easy :P

----------


## Shawn244

I've been trying to make my own, and I can make em fine for farming cloth or whatever but the leveling ones seem to be buggy for me, i'm still new to the program! Thank you very much for your links i'll be swapping my priest over to them now! (started lazybot at level 25 earlier this week, now level 67  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## w00tman

Been trying to install LB now for days after a year apart, but the server never seem to be online?  :Frown:

----------


## freeloading

Server down for update. Anyone got the latest working copy they can upload somewhere? tyia

----------


## jumperu

> Been trying to install LB now for days after a year apart, but the server never seem to be online?





> Server down for update. Anyone got the latest working copy they can upload somewhere? tyia


I uploaded my LB folder, with all my settings and behaviors.
*i was using it for grinding, so if u wanna use it for flying engine, make sure you set in engine setting mount bar/key and tick mine/herb
*it has memory writing on, disable it if you don't wanna use it (more info about mw is @first post at the bottom)

*LazyBot*

Enjoy!

----------


## w00tman

Thanks Jumperu, worth alot! Only got 1 problem, Trying to start it, only appears "no game" when trying to attatch. Got 64bit OS, and a WoW.exe and a WoW-64.exe in my wow folder. Started the first one (I know it has to be in 32bit to work) but still no game to attatch. I think I saw something you have to put in the shortcut, like "-force 32" something?

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks Jumperu, worth alot! Only got 1 problem, Trying to start it, only appears "no game" when trying to attatch. Got 64bit OS, and a WoW.exe and a WoW-64.exe in my wow folder. Started the first one (I know it has to be in 32bit to work) but still no game to attatch. I think I saw something you have to put in the shortcut, like "-force 32" something?



1st post - 2nd row - 2nd link is what you are looking for.

----------


## dawawe

Jump you posted the mob free mining thing a few pages back. Does that still work? The quest is there every day for my lock but never any of my gatherers and theyre all exalted with all the paragons awakened

----------


## temp123

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/e...d8f3/analysis/

----------


## jumperu

> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/e...d8f3/analysis/


*Out of 2000 lazybot users, you are the only one to detect a virus?

*


> "File name:
> SetupLB.exe"


*Where did u get the file from?...the latest update is "Lazyevolution.exe"*




> VirusTotal metadata
> 
> First submission 2013-03-08 16:31:45 UTC ( 7 months, 1 week ago )
> Last submission 2013-08-02 08:58:30 UTC ( 2 months, 2 weeks ago )
> 
> "Compilation timestamp 2013-03-08 02:09:34"



*So i get it this was made in march?


And you know most of them are false/positive...you are using a bot after all!*

----------


## ambiguousturtle

Hi, I am a new member to these forums. Is the source code for this public? I am a C# programmer, and I'd love to modify this and add a BG honor grinder to it.

Thanks!

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, I am a new member to these forums. Is the source code for this public? I am a C# programmer, and I'd love to modify this and add a BG honor grinder to it.
> 
> Thanks!


only the one for 4.3.....but it's alot to change/modify to make it work on 5.4..

google to find it

----------


## ambiguousturtle

> only the one for 4.3.....but it's alot to change/modify to make it work on 5.4..
> 
> google to find it


Thanks for the reply. I tried googling information on plugins, but I couldn't find anything. Do you know where I could find documentation/examples of plugin development? I'm not even sure if what I want to do is possible.

Thank you!

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for the reply. I tried googling information on plugins, but I couldn't find anything. Do you know where I could find documentation/examples of plugin development? I'm not even sure if what I want to do is possible.
> 
> Thank you!


there is no such thing. you can only take some plugins from the 1st page and see how they are made (idk if that is possible, idk c+)

or here maybe https://www.assembla.com/spaces/lazybot/documents

----------


## charles420

there was some examples of how to make plugins for lazybot when i was working on the arc plugin about a month ago i found useing google

just used google and found like 20 dif links showing u how to make a plugin

----------


## jumperu

> there was some examples of how to make plugins for lazybot when i was working on the arc plugin about a month ago i found useing google
> 
> just used google and found like 20 dif links showing u how to make a plugin


maybe you are better at searching than me, i only found stuff about a bot for irc ( https://github.com/flatland/lazybot ) , nothing to do with us @here...

but if u say u gonna make a plugin we are looking forward to test what you come up with, if you are willing to release it :P

----------


## gav

hi Jumpero....when i wanna update my LB got an error [404] and i cant upgrade it (even if i run the LB as adminastrator) could u plz put the link of ur updated LB here for download?

----------


## jumperu

> hi Jumpero....when i wanna update my LB got an error [404] and i cant upgrade it (even if i run the LB as adminastrator) could u plz put the link of ur updated LB here for download?


The already installed folder is linked in the first page..

----------


## RMich

Hi there, Im using lazybot for 3.3.5 some pserver lazybot ver 1.7
and i encounter a problem where lazybot wont go to the first waypoint.
I have made the profile my self where to gather and the first waypoint is a little long distance between the last one.
Any suggestions ? thank you.

----------


## jumperu

5.4.1 patch hit us, seems that LB needs another update. so don't yell if it does not work, wait patiently for it!

----------


## tylen

yeah, i start appreciate it (too late) that we had at least current patch-compatible LB regardless of mail-stuff not working when new wow patch comes  :Wink: 

sitting on edge of the seat waiting patiently.

----------


## snake12

i am waiting patiently.  :Wink:

----------


## lazyang

they changed something in the wow.exe -- -noautolaunch64bit isn't possible anymore
isn't it poss to start it without launcher in 64?

----------


## dawawe

> they changed something in the wow.exe -- -noautolaunch64bit isn't possible anymore
> isn't it poss to start it without launcher in 64?


Mine still works like this. Can attach just doesnt show me ingame

----------


## jumperu

> Mine still works like this. Can attach just doesnt show me ingame


Yea still works...if u have like me 2 wow folders, one for main and one for botting, windows 7, you have to follow these steps:

1. Run "Main" wow launcher - let it update, login and enter the game then exit.
2. Delete these folders: C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment and C:\ProgramData\Battle.net
3. Run "Bot" wow launcher, let it update, login and enter the game then exit.
4. Repeat step 2
5. Repeat step 1

Trick is at step 4, after u delete the folders, always start main wow launcher, so it stores the details from it in that folder. Then it will let u open from wow-bot folder the wow.exe (32bit).
You can verify that u launched the correct wow-bot in 32 bit by opening Task Manager-Processes list, there it shows u either wow-64.exe or wow.exe (this one is 32bit) ..if you right click on the process - you have "Open file location" so u can make double sure what you opened.

Hoping for an update soon.


PS: this is how a proper LB setup should look like: PICTURE (2main wow and 10 bots running)  :Cool: 

PS2: another exploit i found: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ool-motes.html (Mop Instant respawn farm spot (windwool, motes)) >> feedback is apreciated! (*took it down due to some1 request, you can search riverblade rider on wowhead and you will figure it out)

----------


## lazyang

thank you both,
the shortcutted exe didn't work XD bit strange but was the patch
just made a new one and worked again :P

but nice guide jumperu, was looking in the past for something like this to start with multiple clients  :Smile: 

btw nice farm :P
unfortunately only poss with memwriting  :Frown:

----------


## tylen

mixed up a bit, were those tricks just about launching 32-bit game client?
-

----------


## lazyang

> mixed up a bit, were those tricks just about launching 32-bit game client?
> -


page 197/198  :Smile:

----------


## chupeta

> Yea still works...if u have like me 2 wow folders, one for main and one for botting, windows 7, you have to follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Run "Main" wow launcher - let it update, login and enter the game then exit.
> 2. Delete these folders: C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment and C:\ProgramData\Battle.net
> 3. Run "Bot" wow launcher, let it update, login and enter the game then exit.
> 4. Repeat step 2
> 5. Repeat step 1
> 
> Trick is at step 4, after u delete the folders, always start main wow launcher, so it stores the details from it in that folder. Then it will let u open from wow-bot folder the wow.exe (32bit).
> ...


hello jumperu the bot still works? cuz i use it ina Vm virtual machine windows 7 started (its 32bits OS) and the bot dont work  :Frown:  cant attach

----------


## jumperu

as stated in the 1st post, it is not updated yet for 5.4.1

----------


## tutan

waiting patiently. :Cool:

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

When Lazybot is broke SO AM I!

Hehe, I just had to say it. Hopefully a fix comes soon. xdxd

----------


## lazyang

....patiently  :Frown: 

Ragehunter is lost again..
..or maybe he's been payed, that he doensn't updates anymore, cause last time he came back ,when somebody wanted to work at an update..who knows...

----------


## yotothefro78

Just saying..if you go to his website..it shows Ragehunter has last logged online today..I'm sure he is working on it..why else would he log on his own site built for the bot?..lets give him some time lol

----------


## tylen

correct, Rage's profile info from his website says "Дата входа: Четверг, 07.11.2013, 15:41" which means Login date: Thursday, 7.11.2013....etc.."

so thats how we know he's at least here, he knows about patch, and im sure he will fix LB asap

----------


## lazyang

..thankful, there are optimists here ..hope i have too much fantasy :P
do you observe his backdoor too?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dawawe

> ..thankful, there are optimists here ..hope i have too much fantasy :P
> do you observe his backdoor too?


There is a nice view of his bathroom from the bushes.

----------


## tylen

> There is a nice view of his bathroom from the bushes.


yep and i've got a listening bug in his bedroom

----------


## lazyang

> yep and i've got a listening bug in his bedroom


yes maybe no bug, he's not at home and thats why we don't get an update ;(

----------


## rikful

Blizz kidnapped him

----------


## Nyghtlourd

> Blizz kidnapped him


.. Not Funny, It is Blizzcon time. Live Botter Sacrifice to appease the masses?

----------


## lazyang

> .. Not Funny, It is Blizzcon time. Live Botter Sacrifice to appease the masses?


think they have all hands full to produce positive vibrations! ..and Rage is just lost somewhere in personally options while the half world is waiting for his help ;P



edit:


to sad, rage came back when other ones wanted to work on the bot and stopped them with, to disappear again with the next patch  :Frown:

----------


## jeremie_bs

In my opinion he should make it opensource with an svn so everyone could update their own or atleast some programmers would take care of it & or adding some things to make it even better

----------


## Nymica

> In my opinion he should make it opensource with an svn so everyone could update their own or atleast some programmers would take care of it & or adding some things to make it even better


This could be a bad thing.... if is open source on an svn that just makes it super simple for blizzard to grab source and counter it easily... personally I'd prefer this to stay under wraps in the hands of a small group of talented devs....

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## lazyang

> This could be a bad thing.... if is open source on an svn that just makes it super simple for blizzard to grab source and counter it easily... personally I'd prefer this to stay under wraps in the hands of a small group of talented devs....
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


it's open source since Jumperu started this thread..


found somebody a good alternate but gb? :<

----------


## Nymica

> it's open source since Jumperu started this thread..


Ahh news to me and obviously to all the people posting that this should be open source..... I've never seen a link to the source code... maybe I'll have to do some digging through the Russian site again soon!

Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk

----------


## lazyang

> Ahh news to me and obviously to all the people posting that this should be open source..... I've never seen a link to the source code... maybe I'll have to do some digging through the Russian site again soon!
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G using Tapatalk


google will help  :Wink: 

main code till cata is os. so your blizzcouldcatchuswiththecode is boring.. :<

..if you belong to or know a small group of talented devs*...let me know XD ..would pay for!

and found somebody a good alternate but gb?  :Frown:

----------


## WitchOfTheEast

So, is that it for this bot?

----------


## FloWoW

There is no other free bot like Lazybot?

----------


## OddTaco

> re started downloading vs i will dust off my last vers of lazy and start working on it again later every so often when he mia i do a bit more to it


are you saying your gona save all of us and work on the bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Comaboy

So anything I can do to run the bot?

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Startin' to feel the effects of no bot.  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

> ok got pos health all that working now missing some offsets still tho /cry my how i hate ida going 2 smoke a bowl ill pick up later


are you really working on an update?
i'm not nat engl and your comments sounds like but only understand the half  :Frown:

----------


## lazyang

EDIT: 
ok, you already found him too  :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------------

found this thread, hope it helps  :Wink: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW] [5.4.0 17538] Release x86 Info Dump Thread)

(title is wrong, there should be the offsets for 5.4.1)

----------


## lazyang

> here a pic of my progress its doing just missing alot of offsets my skill in ida is not the best so if sum1 wants to help with that part let me know 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> beating head vers wall ftw https://i.imgur.com/94PvO.gif


XD

i would help if i could, but haven't any programming skills  :Frown: 
if you have some other timeconsuming things to do, let me know!

----------


## OddTaco

Thanks Charles i've been reading what your posting if the bot turns out to actually be a success i may a little money for you  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> if any1 wants to get the bot fixed faster they could try to help update punit.cs Well im off to work and prb will pass out when i get home ill do some more on it before work 2mro


thumbs up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pepeperez303

Hi guys, I know you are working hard on the bot and that feels good. One question: the battle.net launcher detects the bot? Thank you!

----------


## lazyang

> Hi guys, I know you are working hard on the bot and that feels good. One question: the battle.net launcher detects the bot? Thank you!


the scan-64.dll starts a check when you start the launcher, but don't gives a feedback to blizz, usual if it found something u get a message and can't start wow with that process.

----------


## pepeperez303

So I can just start Battle.net Launcher, then start WoW, then start LB and it will still be undetectable, right?

----------


## lazyang

> So I can just start Battle.net Launcher, then start WoW, then start LB and it will still be undetectable, right?


the scan.dll doesnt find lb, i often start the launcher with open lb's.
but it doesn't mean, that lb is undetectable, after scan.dll comes warden, as far as i know we had banns with the hook, no ones with injection or passiv from warden.
but the most reasons for banns are other botter, player and scripts ..whatever..

----------


## pepeperez303

Ok I barely understand what you say but thanks for the help man! I hope you guys have this amazing program back online!

----------


## lazyang

> So I can just start Battle.net Launcher, then start WoW, then start LB and it will still be undetectable, right?


.......yes

----------


## lazyang

charles <3 

Thank you for sharing your hard work! ..an oldstyle lb wohooo!


can attach but crashes when i start, 

does anybody know how to compily?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

i'm so excited, wanna test, where are all the lb-lovers???

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

I am at the same place as you, I can attach but it crashes when I start. Ready to test.

----------


## Broxagar

could you tell me what class you were playing. I will see what i can do to help out. I have tried on Shamy does not work but warrior seems to start and not crash

----------


## Justinepally

＼（＾ ＾）／ Go charles420! Go! ＼（＾ ＾）／

----------


## jumperu

it's easy to compile it, just open it with visual studio 2010 - build solution...then check the source folder/lazybot/bin and there is ur bot!

----------


## Daganjaman

Jumperu when i tried to download your lb folder avast warns me that it contains trojan ..

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Standing by for the next update to test.

----------


## lazyang

i'm to stupid to compile it  :Frown:  ..or i don't find the right vers of vis studio
but looks like i don't need for a test.

testet in passiv mode.
gathering (mining) works fine
with dk it starts but doesn't find the combat-spells
with pala it just crashes, he doesnt find the class
EDIT
rogue seems to work like dk (find no spells)

----------


## lazyang

> ya working on class atm they changed the way u find class though i found it when i tested on war it finnaly showed class im working on doing a fix atm
> 
> im pretty sure all im gunna have 2 do spilt bytes, or do a bitmask not 100 percent sure im still looking in 2 how they changed it


wait for your next update to test  :Smile:

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Sounds good, glad to hear the bot is being tinkered with again. I mainly use a Warlock to do my botting, which as the current moment crashes the bot so looking forward to the update to continue testing.

----------


## jumperu

GameStop offering 60-day game cards for $5 on Black Friday

 :Wink:

----------


## lazyang

> GameStop offering 60-day game cards for $5 on Black Friday


sounds great, but only us, or am i wrong?

EDIT:
hope it's possible to buy them online too, would feel embarrassed to buy a lot of them in a shop :P

----------


## lazyang

> Ok Player Class is now fixed Thanks dragon for the help !!!!!!!
> Fly gathering will now work 
> combat will still not work till updated i am guessing 
> u can try Pqr with Grinding not sure if will work till updated 
> still missing alot of offsets haven't touched spells file 
> 
> las


thank you both, will test..  :Smile: 

EDIT:
yes, pala works now in flying =) 
..hope you find some time for that spell prob, don't think it will make sense to test pqr without working spells.
don't know whats the prob with and how you will fix, if you need some help with a spell-id list, maybe i could do a part

EDIT
my dk is using autohit, with pala it doesn't work, so pala seems not to recognize, that he's in combat

----------


## lazyang

..i wish i could help  :Frown:

----------


## tylen

thank you for a great job here, Charles!

tried it out and yeah, the bot doesnt recognize how much mobs are there around a node, neither that he is in combat

i wish i could help and i definitely would if my knowledge was more than ability to compile the source that you gave us, hope you will find out what to do to fix current bugs  :Wink:

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

Yep, I came here to report the same thing Tylen did, but they beat me to it. Ive got the bot to work now, and my character will mine the nodes but ONLY if I have memory writing enabled... if I dont then it just sits there and doesnt even look for the node. Also, as tylen said... the bot seems to have no idea how many mobs are around a node, or that they are even in combat in general. So as of now there is no avoiding combat. Getting there.

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

p.s. Thank you so much for your hard work.

----------


## lazyang

which class do you play?
he mines nodes without mem w for me..

actually i can check only 2 classes, dk worked for me with the mob counter, pala could be not..will check again

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

My warlock is the miner, and my druid is the herbalist.

----------


## gav

oh GOD!
thank u Charles to work and update the bot im gonna test it :X:X



edit: the bot loot dose not work on grinding engine and the bot dosnt work well on grinding engine with feral druid! think its kind of problem with combat engine-> 1- bot wont change the normal form to cat form
2- bot go on cat form but wont change action page(for example from page 6 to page 1 even i made bot to send key page 1 bar 2 on combat engine)

edit: skinning dosnt work too but i dont think its a kind of bug,,,,think it need time to work on

btw thx sooooooooooooooooo much + rep > :Big Grin: <

----------


## tylen

i tested it with pala, looked like gathering was ok, but mobs counting and combat thing... you know..
speaking of offsets, is it only pointers.cs ones or all over the files?

----------


## jumperu

> oh GOD!
> thank u Charles to work and update the bot im gonna test it :X:X
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the bot loot dose not work on grinding engine and the bot dosnt work well on grinding engine with feral druid! think its kind of problem with combat engine-> 1- bot wont change the normal form to cat form
> 2- bot go on cat form but wont change action page(for example from page 6 to page 1 even i made bot to send key page 1 bar 2 on combat engine)
> 
> edit: skinning dosnt work too but i dont think its a kind of bug,,,,think it need time to work on
> ...


that's because spell id's are not updated... in lazylib/resources u have the file spells.txt ... that should be updated with the correct values from wowhead...but there are more than 55k values, it would be an insane task to take it 1 by 1...
i've been trying to google to find the new spells.txt id's for mop...no luck so far...tried to extract it from the last update (wow folder/data/engb/ last file like wow-update-xxx.mpq) , managed to extract a spells.dbc...but could not convert it into txt.

I also tried this method LINK , but it did not work, the post is kinda outdated  :Frown:  maybe some1 corrects it!

charles is working on updating the offsets and other bug fixes...the bot will work ok eventually  :Smile: 

edit: http://www.wowinterface.com/download...List.html#info trying this addon atm, it shows all the spells ingame, but does not save a list with them, anyone know how to do that?

----------


## Krack3n

Have a look at what I have here. I'll post more when I get back to PC. Sorry all I could grab atm.
lb
I'm 90% positive I have most of what you will need. Only problem it will be a day or two before I can give you what I have to this point because I have no way to access the files atm. Out of town working.

----------


## charles420

You My sir Just got +1 From Me

----------


## Broxagar

Just so you all know it looks like the bot has been updated.

----------


## gav

[QUOTE=jumperu;2916061]that's because spell id's are not updated... in lazylib/resources u have the file spells.txt ... that should be updated with the correct values from wowhead...but there are more than 55k values, it would be an insane task to take it 1 by 1...
i've been trying to google to find the new spells.txt id's for mop...no luck so far...tried to extract it from the last update (wow folder/data/engb/ last file like wow-update-xxx.mpq) , managed to extract a spells.dbc...but could not convert it into txt.

do u know how Rage hunter or other developers fix item id's?
is there anything that i can help with?

----------


## gav

> Have a look at what I have here. I'll post more when I get back to PC. Sorry all I could grab atm.
> lb
> I'm 90% positive I have most of what you will need. Only problem it will be a day or two before I can give you what I have to this point because I have no way to access the files atm. Out of town working.


how does we can work with
lb ?

----------


## Broxagar

> how does we can work with
> lb ?


that link is the decompiled files of the previous LB
go to your original Lazybot by ragehunter and start it up should be an update and it seem to be working.

----------


## gav

yeh its work :Big Grin:  but the question is :
we are about to 5.4.2 and what we can do if the wow update to next patch soon to make LB upgrade faster?

----------


## gav

Jumperu could u put the link of ur updated LB on first page please?

----------


## tylen

tried *Ragehunter*'s update, looks to work fine except free bag space detection (continued flying despite a full bags message, tried to town on full bags and stop on full bags ticked on)

joining to *gav*'s question, yeah it would be great to have a possibility (thanks to *Charles*'s hard work and that he's shared modified source) to get updates sooner than right before next patch  :Wink:

----------


## gav

Charles u r best:X

Edit: what am i thing----> making a video to learn other ppl how to update the bot by their self! is it possible?

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

That sounds like a bad idea. ^

----------


## gav

guys give some idea to make the faster way to update lb for new patchs

----------


## jumperu

> guys give some idea to make the faster way to update lb for new patchs


It is not that hard to update for minor patches..if you HAVE the source. if you don't you have to wait for a developer to update the bot for you.

you can use atm rage's auto-update LB, but i really hope charles releases his own version of the bot, it is better in my opinion to have some1 that can/wants/has the time to fix bugs/add new things to the bot

will add charles version in the first post as soon as he releases a stable version.

Thank you again to Rage and Charles for working on the bot.

And may LazyBot live forever!  :Smile:

----------


## gav

> will add charles version in the first post as soon as he releases a stable version.
> 
> Thank you again to Rage and Charles for working on the bot.
> 
> And may LazyBot live forever!


i hope LB work for ever too and thanks of the devs too....but wanna say an special thanks to guide ppl to use this bot too :Big Grin:

----------


## gav

ow....an old problem detected :Big Grin: 
when u die the bot wont move and gonna be afk till u click on the bot window!
after u click on bot window bot going on GY path and move to the char corps

----------


## tylen

> i really hope charles releases his own version of the bot, it is better in my opinion to have some1 that can/wants/has the time to fix bugs/add new things to the bot
> 
> will add charles version in the first post as soon as he releases a stable version.
> 
> Thank you again to Rage and Charles for working on the bot.
> 
> And may LazyBot live forever!


totally and completely joining these words \о/

----------


## charles420

+ Respect for Rage very talented ftw

----------


## Rage Hunter

Create a file for me Spell.txt
Here's a program for that.
Only version of the game enEN.

----------


## charles420

Ty very much

----------


## pepeperez303

Great work guys! Thank you all! Btw, anybody have a nice Minning profile for Ghost Iron? Thank you in advance.

----------


## Krack3n

> Create a file for me Spell.txt
> Here's a program for that.
> Only version of the game enEN.


Thanks Rage, hope you are doing well. Thanks again for the update. Tried to +Rep but I must spread it around some more.

----------


## lazyang

nice, love is in the air!  :Big Grin: 
a big thank you, Rage, that you shared your tool!

i'm impressed how many friendly, capable and generous ppl the lb comm still has. thank you all for keeping him alive!

----------


## Rage Hunter

Give me the ready file. (Spell.txt) the latter must be spell id 152028
I do not have the English version of the game.

----------


## AlmostEpic

Hey just wanted to help you out with the spell.txt file I added it to my dropbox account at 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10067581/Spell.txt

EDIT: If you did see the part asking about DBC's for reaction I got it working but here is the spell list still  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> Give me the ready file. (Spell.txt) the latter must be spell id 152028
> I do not have the English version of the game.



Hey, any working link u can give me to post on front page....for the setupLB.exe ?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Hey, any working link u can give me to post on front page....for the setupLB.exe ?


Copy from here
And not a bad thing to be tested

----------


## chapstickelk

Is anyone else having the problem of it not using mail?

----------


## chapstickelk

Thanks so much for fixing it so quickly. And thanks for all the hard work on such a great bit of software!

----------


## Krack3n

> Copy from here
> And not a bad thing to be tested


Is anyone else getting invalid Win32 application when trying to run the bot after setup?

The installer seems to hang at the end of installation also. See below.

----------


## Rex123

Ty for awesome bot's update.

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Is anyone else getting invalid Win32 application when trying to run the bot after setup?
> 
> The installer seems to hang at the end of installation also. See below.


Fix!
Try again!

----------


## Krack3n

Working now. Thanks again.

----------


## gav

:O my god what a fast bug fixig :Big Grin:  i <3 u Rage + other guys that helped out

----------


## jansabes

Hi guys

Getting wierd bug: bot is set up, keys are configured, profile is loaded but what happens when i press start is:

[20:00:24] Bot started
[20:00:24] [Engine]Initializing
[20:00:24] [Engine]Started bot thread
[20:00:24] The key X could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Space could not be send
[20:00:24] The key X could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Up could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Down could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Left could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Right could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Left could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Space could not be send
[20:00:24] The key X could not be send
[20:00:24] The key Up could not be send



Stays at this eternally. Any solution or what am i doing wrong?


Edit:
Also when i change something in Engine settings i get this error:

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## tylen

yeah, tried fixed Rage's version, mailing works perfectly  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)



this error is resolved in 1st post, read it

also select an alternate fly mount bar/key in the engine settings.

----------


## maenshadid

heeey .. 
sry for bothering its everything is fine and i have an old profiles i load em and start, the char goes to nodes but it wont loot and i cant find why plz help,,,,
am using grinding eng with ur feral beh and my own profiles ,.

----------


## maenshadid

hi again and morning
i was using mouse hook actually but when i change it to memory writing the char start looting any idea bout it i dont wana get cought from blizzard
that's why am using mouse hoook plz help fast guys

----------


## Nymica

> hi again and morning
> i was using mouse hook actually but when i change it to memory writing the char start looting any idea bout it i dont wana get cought from blizzard
> that's why am using mouse hoook plz help fast guys


uhhh it says in the op multiple times and in big purple letters.... "DO NOT USE MOUSE HOOK" so I probably wouldn't use the mouse hook... JS... if you aren't tabbing out just untick memory writing and mouse hook, and you should be good to go

----------


## jumperu

> heeey .. 
> sry for bothering its everything is fine and i have an old profiles i load em and start, the char goes to nodes but it wont loot and i cant find why plz help,,,,
> am using grinding eng with ur feral beh and my own profiles ,.


yea, do not use mouse hook

if it doesn't loot, make sure you set the bindings correct... in the bot - general options- keys (interact with target, interact with mouseover) --- make sure the same keys are bind in wow interface - keybinds

----------


## lupor

Any help with this pls? my char doesn't fight by himself as before and this that says the bot:
[07:54:45 a.m.] Reset bar to first
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Touch of Death does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Expel Harm does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Chi Wave does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Jab does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Tiger Palm does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Blackout Kick does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Rising Sun Kick does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Fists of Fury does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Tiger Palm does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Blackout Kick does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Expel Harm does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Key: Chi Wave does not exist on your bars
[07:54:45 a.m.] Bot started
[07:54:45 a.m.] [Engine]Initializing
[07:54:45 a.m.] [Engine]Started bot thread
[07:54:45 a.m.] Found possible node: Kyparite Deposit : 17371282750962901617

this behaviors worked in the last patch, maybe i need a new file that i havent, help pls i tried with the folder of rage and is the same stuff

----------


## maenshadid

heey m8 jumperu,

its the thing is i read that mouse hook is rly safer to run with that's why am askin m8,
as i ream u cant get cought if using mouse hook insted of memory writing they can find attach to wow.exe or something and i rly dont wana get banned or so on this account 
so plz if u have any idea how to work it on mouse hook post it plz m8 and i'd be thankful  :Smile:

----------


## Krack3n

> heey m8 jumperu,
> 
> its the thing is i read that mouse hook is rly safer to run with that's why am askin m8,
> as i ream u cant get cought if using mouse hook insted of memory writing they can find attach to wow.exe or something and i rly dont wana get banned or so on this account 
> so plz if u have any idea how to work it on mouse hook post it plz m8 and i'd be thankful


If you don't want to get your account banned don't bot.

----------


## maenshadid

lol when i tried log with 32bit i entered account info and said  :Smile:  
Your account is closed for any info press the the link like its banned i closed it and loged normaly with 64bit client it didnt say anything and loged normaly :O
any idea bout this guys ? 
and why the mouse hook option is available if we cant use it ??

----------


## Krack3n

> no one said u cant use mouse hook it just increases the likely hood of being banned
> 
> got whole lazy bot updated and adding a few tweaks here and there but every things working in my vers as of now
> 
> Btw Rage Hunter When ever u happen to look at this
> Player Class is now in sex to fix that in your version as well Ty for the Help with spell list btw Your Mail Box still full /cry


That's great!! Just curious. How many hours did it take you to get your version to this point?

+REP

----------


## tylen

> no one said u cant use mouse hook it just increases the likely hood of being banned
> 
> got whole lazy bot updated and adding a few tweaks here and there but every things working in my vers as of now
> 
> Btw Rage Hunter When ever u happen to look at this
> Player Class is now in sex to fix that in your version as well Ty for the Help with spell list btw Your Mail Box still full /cry


really really great =) could we get your stable version? only got last version which we compiled and there were problems with combat, mailing, other stuff..

also +REP  :Wink:

----------


## Krack3n

> It's on a svn ATM can't toss link ATM at work /cry 2mro before or after work I'll post link


I'll try to get time and compile it. Is it a new SVN of yours?

Edit
Sorry, reread your post. I'll have to wait.

----------


## Rage Hunter

I doubt that 's a good idea to put the source code in the public access .
1. if the bot will be enough users , Blizzard pay attention to it .
2 . will be paid a bunch of versions of it.
3 . craftsmen turn it into a cheat , while not changing too much code that will attract the same attention to Blizzard .

Once this bot engaged another person , I am forced to withdraw from his continued support . Let charles420 on them engaged . Since the source code of me was quite heavily modified and amended , I 'll leave it with you. And by the way when he wrote his version of the program to someone else's program should not be used disassembler . We must do everything yourself .

Project CLOSED!

----------


## irockedu

well that would explain why my bot is not working any more :-( so sad to see it go down in flames like this

----------


## charles420

Ya idn what to say about rage post

----------


## irockedu

yup was def the best wow bot i have used and i would prolly even pay for it if i had too .. have no idea what to use now ... anyone have any idea's?

----------


## jumperu

> I doubt that 's a good idea to put the source code in the public access .
> 1. if the bot will be enough users , Blizzard pay attention to it .
> 2 . will be paid a bunch of versions of it.
> 3 . craftsmen turn it into a cheat , while not changing too much code that will attract the same attention to Blizzard .
> 
> Once this bot engaged another person , I am forced to withdraw from his continued support . Let charles420 on them engaged . Since the source code of me was quite heavily modified and amended , I 'll leave it with you. And by the way when he wrote his version of the program to someone else's program should not be used disassembler . We must do everything yourself .
> 
> Project CLOSED!



Well, sad to see you go Ragehunter, you were a good developer. The bot was open source for a long time, and it did not attract to many users like you are afraid it will happen, i bet it will remain the same small bot as before.
I talked with charles and he will not add any new stuff (like bg, lfr, crafting etc..) ...it will remain the same simple grind/gathering bot like always.
His version is almost ready and will be released soon.

For all others that still want to use Rage version until the next patch, just delete the _Update.exe from Lazybot folder and it will work ok.

what more can i say, evolution has it's costs, goodbye RH (hope you will join the LB team again if you want)

----------


## tylen

joining to everybody who's been surprized :confused:

waiting for Charles' results while using Rage's version till next patch

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Hey this is Mackdaddy2887, I contributed to some of the behaviors listed on the OP. I was trying to get back into wow and back using my favorite bot, and see that RH has discontinued support. My question is this: I have a new computer and im trying to download and use lazybot. The links in the original post dont work, except Jumperu's LB folder. Which doesnt seem to work. What do I need to do to get LB going, if only temporary??

----------


## jumperu

> Hey this is Mackdaddy2887, I contributed to some of the behaviors listed on the OP. I was trying to get back into wow and back using my favorite bot, and see that RH has discontinued support. My question is this: I have a new computer and im trying to download and use lazybot. The links in the original post dont work, except Jumperu's LB folder. Which doesnt seem to work. What do I need to do to get LB going, if only temporary??


For all others that still want to use Rage version until the next patch, just delete the _Update.exe from Lazybot folder and it will work ok.

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

i deleted the _update.exe and it says, update server not found, when trying to launch. and then the select process screen comes up, and it says NO GAME

----------


## AlmostEpic

Well I may as well introduce myself with everything going on, My name is AlmostEpic (some of you may remember me as the person who posted the list of serial codes for LazyBot after RageHunter had added the registration forms to the bot and his server stopped working.) I am currently partnered with Charles420 in the creation of the newest version of LazyBot. I have mainly kept myself quiet on here to keep the questions etc to a minimum while I help with the bot and but I am more than happy to help when I can. The SVN server with updated source code will be made public for pulling the newest versions of the source as soon as I get a new copy of the most recent work from Charles. 

The reason that I believe that the source should be released is because of the copyright notice (see below) that is included in the original source of pretty much every file of Arutha's (original creator of LazyBot). The bot was released under the GNU License which clearly states that all derivative work and the original source itself must be obtainable. It's a "free" source, which does not necessarily mean free price wise (which at this point this bot is) but more along the terms of freedom of information, and to freely modify and change the bot as you see fit. I believe that RageHunter should have respected this copyright notice in the first place and should have been releasing the source for LazyEvo but alas there is no way to enforce the copyright on this program.

To put it out there now though, I am sad to see RageHunter go as well, he is a very good developer and it would have been really nice to work with him on the bot instead of having to start from the original source, but if he feels that he can no longer work on the bot that is his decision and I will personally respect that. I will do my best to keep up to date on keeping up with posts on here and Jumperu knows how to contact me if there is something that needs to be answered if I can help in any way. 

Like I said the SVN source will be put up soon and either Charles420 or I will be uploading a downloadable binary copy of the bot here soon. Until then feel free to continue using RageHunter's bot and enjoy Warcraft  :Big Grin: 




```
﻿/*
This file is part of LazyBot - Copyright (C) 2011 Arutha

    LazyBot is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
    (at your option) any later version.

    LazyBot is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
    GNU General Public License for more details.

    You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
    along with LazyBot.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
*/
```

----------


## jumperu

> i deleted the _update.exe and it says, update server not found, when trying to launch. and then the select process screen comes up, and it says NO GAME


start wow in 32 bit?  :Smile:

----------


## maenshadid

@charle 
duno if am reading wrong but as i read 
Q: Shall i use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing?
A: Never use Mouse Hook. As for Memory Writing:
If you don't use MW:
upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot.
downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp (atleast in flying mode, in grinding mode only when it dies)
If you use MW:
upside: you can use your comp while botting, bot will not bother you, just put it in background, small wow window, don't minimize wow or the bot
downside: if you get reported and blizz scans you, it will "probably" find the bot attached to wow.exe (don't ask me the probability % cause idk)


mouse hook cant be traceable that's why am using it m8 duno if there's any changes on the 2 modes rly i unchecked both and relaunch the bot looks like the default is mouse hook coz both unchecked and still using the mouse to loot all the time ...

----------


## jumperu

> mouse hook cant be traceable that's why am using it m8 duno if there's any changes on the 2 modes rly i unchecked both and relaunch the bot looks like the default is mouse hook coz both unchecked and still using the mouse to loot all the time ...


restart ur comp or reinstall lb so you get the default values, then untick mouse hook. and read again what i posted about memory writing....if you don't use it, it will steal ur mouse, it has nothing to do with MH, and it is the safest way to bot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

I'm posting this to ask the community if they know any other bugs that they want to be fixed, or they have some features request that he should implement into the bot.
The list i compiled for charles so far is the one below, some are added some are soon to be in, so if u have any new ones, post a reply and he will see what he can do.

*

```
- Button to clear auto bad nodes
In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.
- Logout on whisper
- Adding a timer for the follower beep
Instead of having a beep every 5 s, it is now every 30 s
- Beep alert on specific message. If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
- Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes
Be sure that you set your value correctly. Note that the increment in the box is by 30s.
- Add a Pause button next to Start
- Don't check for follower when paused
- Random relog value
The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have choosen in the Relog options
- Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine
- Adding the possibility to limit the gathering range
Using this new Flying engine settings, you can say how far from your path you will look for a node.
- Write loaded profile name in log window
- Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log


- new rule for behavior - function - pet - is - in combat - with x mobs
- when in combat with shammys - it will always target theyre totem
- stuck while flying - check if the bot is pressing forward but stands in the same position = stuck -> trigger go back + strafe or go up
- teleport detection


- Alternate mount
- after 5 errors "i'm stuck" it should beep
```

----------


## harmiczek

I tried to delete _Update.exe but still not working,gives me this error:




> Message: Vzdálený server vrátil chybu: (404) Nenalezeno.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: v System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> v System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetNonFileStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> v System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials)
> v System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
> v System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
> v System.Threading.CompressedStack.runTryCode(Object userData)
> ...

----------


## tylen

Idk if its possible already, but it would be great to have a button for blacklisting a spot using current coords, like place a player somewhere, push a button and there you are. I know theres a way to right click a node on radar, but sometimes when you wanna make flying profile better and babysit it, you can see a bad place to fly down and gather, but before you stop bot and have a time to blacklist a node, the bot gathers a node, so theres nothing to click on radar, so you have to add blacklist coords in profile.xml manually using coords from debug window.

----------


## jumperu

> Idk if its possible already, but it would be great to have a button for blacklisting a spot using current coords, like place a player somewhere, push a button and there you are. I know theres a way to right click a node on radar, but sometimes when you wanna make flying profile better and babysit it, you can see a bad place to fly down and gather, but before you stop bot and have a time to blacklist a node, the bot gathers a node, so theres nothing to click on radar, so you have to add blacklist coords in profile.xml manually using coords from debug window.


will add to list, button to blacklist nodes/zones when you create a fly profile

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

> start wow in 32 bit?


I didnt think wow operated in 64bit? Its always runs 32bit? Its installed in X86 program files, and under my running processes it shows wow as x86.
My windows itself is 64bit. Also, i run both LB and WoW as administrator. Still, It does not find any game to attach the process to?



EDIT,,,, im a newb,

thanks!

----------


## lazyang

> I didnt think wow operated in 64bit? Its always runs 32bit? Its installed in X86 program files, and under my running processes it shows wow as x86.
> My windows itself is 64bit. Also, i run both LB and WoW as administrator. Still, It does not find any game to attach the process to?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT,,,, im a newb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some pages before is explained, how to start the wow client in 32bit.
i'm to tired to look for, just use the search -button  :Wink: 

i only start lb as admin, wow works fine as guest/user.

----------


## Imh0TeP

Hi Thanks for your time and effort.

Thare is any chance to get the link to download the latest know working setup for the bot? i have a 5.2 old version, I try to delete the update .exe and still cant make it to work 

thanks in advance

----------


## lazyang

> Well I may as well introduce myself with everything going on, My name is AlmostEpic (some of you may remember me as the person who posted the list of serial codes for LazyBot after RageHunter had added the registration forms to the bot and his server stopped working.) I am currently partnered with Charles420 in the creation of the newest version of LazyBot. I have mainly kept myself quiet on here to keep the questions etc to a minimum while I help with the bot and but I am more than happy to help when I can. The SVN server with updated source code will be made public for pulling the newest versions of the source as soon as I get a new copy of the most recent work from Charles. 
> 
> The reason that I believe that the source should be released is because of the copyright notice (see below) that is included in the original source of pretty much every file of Arutha's (original creator of LazyBot). The bot was released under the GNU License which clearly states that all derivative work and the original source itself must be obtainable. It's a "free" source, which does not necessarily mean free price wise (which at this point this bot is) but more along the terms of freedom of information, and to freely modify and change the bot as you see fit. I believe that RageHunter should have respected this copyright notice in the first place and should have been releasing the source for LazyEvo but alas there is no way to enforce the copyright on this program.
> 
> To put it out there now though, I am sad to see RageHunter go as well, he is a very good developer and it would have been really nice to work with him on the bot instead of having to start from the original source, but if he feels that he can no longer work on the bot that is his decision and I will personally respect that. I will do my best to keep up to date on keeping up with posts on here and Jumperu knows how to contact me if there is something that needs to be answered if I can help in any way. 
> 
> Like I said the SVN source will be put up soon and either Charles420 or I will be uploading a downloadable binary copy of the bot here soon. Until then feel free to continue using RageHunter's bot and enjoy Warcraft 
> 
> 
> ...


i really appreciate that you work/want work at LB.

Ragehunter did it a long time and shared his updates to the comm.
even if he don't want anymore because he's tired of or whatever.
i can't agree in some points with you.




> either version 3 of the License, or
> (at your option) any later version.


means for me, that you can share your modifications, but you don't need.




> It's a "free" source, which does not necessarily mean free price wise (which at this point this bot is)


the orig source is still free and i can't get what you mean with.
Rage never took any payments for his work.
so pls don't let it seem like this.
and as i've seen he shared some parts of his modifications with us. (correct me if i'm wrong)

i personally share his doubts in some points concerning to make the actually whole source public,
even if it helps to keep LB alive.
for sure blizz will pay more attention to lb, if every weekendprogrammer (and i don't mean it generell bad like it sounds) 
will use it for some modifications.
and i'm sure a lot of them will do and try to sell her *tool* in div. forums.
they just don't do actually, because they are not able to bring the old source at the actually stand (?).
or don't know about..but they will!

think till now it was fine like it is.
ok, lb is still in the old condition but alive and more safe than all other bots i know.
i think he should stay here in the comm, everybody who want can get it here. 
at this point a big THANKS at Jumperu that he opened and cared this thread, held the comm together!

i doubt that all the new *user* of the source will spread her work 
and you will not know which modification you can trust.
i'm also bit afraid, that this comm here could fall into parts.

so, hope you don't get me wrong.
the idea to spread the source isn't generally bad but maybe it's possible to spread it at some old comm member
which will watch on it and make it avaiable to trustful ppl.

or maybe another solution?

..it's just my opinion and sorry for the partially bad english, hope it's understandably  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlmostEpic

> Originally Posted by almostepic
> 
> either version 3 of the License, or
> (at your option) any later version.
> 
> 
> means for me, that you can share your modifications, but you don't need.


What that technically means is either version 3 of the GNU Open Source license or any newer version of the GNU Open Source License (which version 3 is the newest version still).




> Originally Posted by almostepic
> 
> It's a "free" source, which does not necessarily mean free price wise (which at this point this bot is)
> 
> 
> the orig source is still free and i can't get what you mean with.
> Rage never took any payments for his work.
> so pls don't let it seem like this.
> and as i've seen he shared some parts of his modifications with us. (correct me if i'm wrong)


What I mean by a free source was not trying to indicate that Charles or myself will ever charge for LB. It was released for free and will remain that way (although at some point in the future we may decide to accept donations for the time put into it, but it will never be mandatory to pay for LB releases from us). I mean that in the spirit of the GNU Open Source license that this program should be released as open source. As for Rage never taking payments, to the best of my knowledge he never did, but also as far as I know he never once revealed any of his source for any part of his modifications.





> for sure blizz will pay more attention to lb, if every weekend programmer (and i don't mean it generell bad like it sounds) 
> will use it for some modifications.
> and i'm sure a lot of them will do and try to sell her *tool* in div. forums.
> they just don't do actually, because they are not able to bring the old source at the actually stand (?).
> or don't know about..but they will!


As far as blizz is concerned I am sure they are paying attention to LazyBot even if we were to leave the source as closed source or not. Yes it does give them the potential to see what offsets we are reading etc. but they could do that within minutes of having a closed source copy of the bot as well since it is programmed with .net.

As for people who decide to program and add more to the bot if they do decide to charge for the bot that is for them to decide, according to the GNU Open Source license anyone has the right to make modifications to the program (like Charles and I are doing) and if they decide to, they can charge for it. That is essentially the backbone of the open source license, freedom to do with the program as you choose as long as you do not break the copyright agreement of the GNU Open Source license.




> think till now it was fine like it is.
> ok, lb is still in the old condition but alive and more safe than all other bots i know.
> i think he should stay here in the comm, everybody who want can get it here. 
> at this point a big THANKS at Jumperu that he opened and cared this thread, held the comm together!


I agree that everyone should be able to get it here, and if someone decides to re-release the bot somewhere else I would hope they have the respect to post a link back to here to show credit where credit is due. Also I agree on the big thank you to Jumperu! He has been a very big part of this community and I believe without him LB would probably have died long ago.




> i doubt that all the new *user* of the source will spread her work 
> and you will not know which modification you can trust.
> i'm also bit afraid, that this comm here could fall into parts.


I agree that people should be very cautious when downloading anything from the internet especially a bot for World of Warcraft. You should always make sure to trust the source of what your downloading, and I believe that it comes down to the user to make sure they trust the place they are downloading before doing so. But I believe the community here will not fall apart because of this but will become larger and stronger by having an open source platform to develop for. If a programmer decides he wants to add a feature to the bot and finds it helpful then they are encouraged to share that source. And if Charles or I find it to be something everyone wants we can then include it into the Official copy of the bot that is released here. By going this route we could then have potentially a large number of people helping with this bot instead of just 1 or 2 people. This will allow updates, bug fixes, and new features to be released quickly and effectively!




> ..it's just my opinion and sorry for the partially bad english, hope it's understandably


I understood it all quite well, no need to apologize I understand that not all users of this forum are native english speakers. and thank you very much for your opinion. I am always open to opinions, discussions, questions, debates, suggestions, etc!

----------


## AlmostEpic

Well here it is guys, the first official release of Charles420, and I's Lazy Bot Revolution!

As soon as Jumperu is online I'll ask him to place the link on the front page. I am going to start working on an Auto Updater. Now remember this bot will work from now until around 1AM EST because tonight they are releasing patch 5.4.2 and the offsets are going to change *sad face* but we will be updating offsets as quickly as possible and have a new version out as soon as possible. So if you do see this and patch 5.4.2 is not released yet feel free to try it out and let us know if you find any bugs.


Download Link - Lazy Bot Revolution for World of Warcraft 5.4.1 (Build 17538 )
EDIT: Link Removed due to New Patch Released!

----------


## irockedu

almostepic there is something wrong with your download link .. click it and run the .exe file and it installs a downloader that wants to add toolbars etc change your search... can this be fixed? and thank you very much for your time and also for charles420 ...

----------


## gav

guys i think we r about to forget to fix anything for 5.4.1......we r clearly near to the next patch------------------------------> 5.4.2 plz make a fast update for it after release.....

edit: im up for any help that i can

----------


## tylen

thx, will try your 5.4.1 version for mb 6hrs before they shut down realms

----------


## AlmostEpic

> almostepic there is something wrong with your download link .. click it and run the .exe file and it installs a downloader that wants to add toolbars etc change your search... can this be fixed? and thank you very much for your time and also for charles420 ...


I'm not really sure what caused the toolbar downloader, maybe you didn't click the right download button on the page that is linked? I'm on a cell phone right now and my internet is down right now which I believe is because of a local outage but as soon as it's back up I'll be helping to work on getting it updated as well, so I'll be on as soon as I can Charles. Also I hope you were able to figure out those two bug fixes I finished up last night after you and Jumperu went offline.

----------


## jumperu

Yea, everything works ok in the version you posted....i will link it in the first post as soon as it's updated for 5.2, tomorrow after patch hits EU too.

Probably he clicked on an add or something, i downloaded the zip without any issues.

ps: watch out

!! http://rt.com/news/nsa-uk-spy-world-warcraft-942/ !! 
!! Spooks of Warcraft: how the NSA infiltrated gamespace - Boing Boing !!

nah...we should be happy...holidays are near...

----------


## charles420

thats nuts jumperu

----------


## tylen

Worst case scenario: Drunk Santa gets home, fails at launcing LazyBot correctly, posts how much he loves us all here with CAPS  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlmostEpic

Hey guys just a quick update, Charles420 and I are very close to having the bot up and running again. Only a few more pointers/offsets to find and plug in to the bot. Should be up within 24 hours but don't quote me on that lol. Takes some time to find all these pointers lol.

----------


## tylen

*chomping his nails*

----------


## AlmostEpic

Here is the first release of Lazy Bot Revolution for WoW patch 5.4.2.

There are still a few bugs to work out this is not working completely. The combat engine is having issues with IsSpellReady so if you have this in your combat profile be aware the bot may try to cast the same spell over and over, also need to test HasBuff in combat profiles to see if that is working correctly or not. Other than that things have looked good on our end but allowing you guys to test and watch for bugs will help us find them quicker!

If you find any other bugs please post them here so that we can work out all of the issues and get a 100% working bot out for you guys.

(Make sure to click the correct download button, MediaFire has a tendency to have advertisements that look like a download button).
LINK REMOVED - BOT UPDATED

----------


## jumperu

updated 1st thread also, tnx

----------


## Krack3n

Updated forums also.

----------


## tmazurek

i getting following error:

Message: Inicjator typów zgłosił wyjątek dla typu 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase'.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Nie można załadować pliku lub zestawu 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' lub jednej z jego zależności. Nie można odnaleźć określonego pliku.
Nazwa pliku: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
w LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

OSTRZEŻENIE: rejestrowanie informacji o powiązaniach zestaww jest wyłączone.
Aby włączyć rejestrowanie błędw powiązań zestaww, ustaw wartość rejestru [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) rwną 1.
Uwaga: z włączeniem rejestrowania błędw powiązań zestaww wiąże się pewien spadek wydajności.
Aby wyłączyć tę funkcję, usuń wartość rejestru [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: w LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
w LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
w LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
w System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
w System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Feepee

Something is wrong. Bot is just flying upwards with flying engine nothing else. I dont know if its a profile bug or not. Profile was working well since now.

Update: Now i did a clean install insead of just overwrite the old files and got the same error msg just in english.

Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## Justinepally

same as above

----------


## trendkilla254

Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## AlmostEpic

Checking into the problem now, will have it fixed ASAP.

Edit - Fixed flying straight up bug (will be put out in next release)

I am not able to reproduce the above error you guys are getting can you please post as best description of exactly what you did and how you can reproduce the error?

----------


## Feepee

After attached the bot to the wow process this error pops up right away (not in the bot log its a separate popup window). However if i'm not using the new bot you uploaded just overwrite the old one it starts without error only the fly upwards bug.

----------


## AlmostEpic

Well from what I can tell it is something to do with .Net afterall. It's trying to load System.Data.SQLite which is a .net library. Can you go and check which versions of .net you have installed (usually you can see these under Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs) each one will be a seperate item listed in there.

----------


## jumperu

There is a .dll (System.Data.SQLite.dll) wich is not included in the last release u linked, but it is needed for the bot to open correctly. Download link below.


System.Data.SQLite.dll


Cause i can open mine, but it does not recognize fly form as i said..i'll wait for an update.  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

yeah with System.Data.SQLite.dll it doesnt crush anymore, but as you start botting it just flies up

also what i've noticed walking here and there in options that there's no option to set up a mail macro anymore in general settings - mail section, would be great if you guys added it (a key which bot presses when visiting mailbox, usually that was a hotkey with macro that filled recipient field, like /script SendMailNameEditBox:SetText("recipient_nickname"))

----------


## AlmostEpic

Thanks Jumperu, I now have it set to where that reference is added to local copy so it will build that dll in with the release. And thank you tylen I will add that to my list of To-Do items. RIght now we are going to keep focusing on getting pointers/offsets fixed up first though. I should have a new copy up here soon, just have to find one more offset that should get at least the flying engine working enough to be able to herb/mine (although you'll want to keep an eye on it since it's not 100% still).

----------


## Janbayzo

Try to use the bot and I get the following error message:

Message: The type initializer for 'LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase' threw an exception.
Inner exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'System.Data.SQLite, Version=1.0.66.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=db937bc2d44ff139'
at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase..cctor()

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

I downloaded the SQL file (many thanks) but I am at a loss with the profile loading the following error message is returned: The profile you attempted to load is not a valid profile for this engine.

----------


## Feepee

> Try to use the bot and I get the following error message...


Read the post 2 above yours

----------


## getbonefied

is there a way i can fix the flying up problem with the bbot? hate to make the people who fixed this bot have to do even more work

----------


## sinister69

> is there a way i can fix the flying up problem with the bbot? hate to make the people who fixed this bot have to do even more work


i have that problem too, tell me in what i can help and i try !

----------


## getbonefied

> reason it was just flying up i was missing a few offsets i gave him thos 2 fix that tho !!!! im guessing he will post a fix sonn enough


oh ok, sorry though it was something i could fix on my own  :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks for all youre doing, its much appreciated

----------


## AlmostEpic

Alright guys, time for another bot update!!! Here is the updated LazyBot Revolution for World of Warcraft 5.4.2 build 17658. Current known bugs with this is spell cooldowns. If your combat profile has an ability that relies on IsReady the ability will be cast over and over. Make sure to modify your combat profile if this is true otherwise it will not work correctly! If you find any other bugs please let us know by posting in the LazyBot Support Thread here on OwnedCore or over on ? Portal.

Download link is on MediaFire (make sure to click the correct download button as mediafire tends to have advertisements that look like download buttons!).
LINK REMOVED - BOT IS UPDATED

----------


## tylen

thank you, will test it tonight

----------


## Imh0TeP

> Here is the fishing engine that should work with RageHunter LB version.
> Attachment 10635
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Hi, Its a new version of the fishing engine? for the last Update. 
Curently not sure if i miss something. the engine works but isnt moving the mouse to target the fishing buoy


Thans for your dedication people..

----------


## getbonefied

same type of problem is was working at initial start up but it got to node and wouldnt harvest. then after that started doing the fly up thing, gonna completely redownload see if that solves

----------


## tylen

yep downloaded it twice too  :Smile: 




> [4:57:06] Bot started
> [4:57:06] [Engine]Initializing
> [4:57:06] [Engine]Started bot thread
> [4:57:06] State changed: Gathering
> [4:57:06] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [-4,342014, 248,4913, 160,2061]
> [4:57:06] Running on the ground, lets jump
> [4:57:10] We approached the node
> [4:57:11] Descending
> [4:57:11] Could not get to the node
> [4:57:11] State changed: Navigating


bot found a node, went mb half way to it, then changed state to 'navigating' - thats when he started flying up endlessly..

----------


## getbonefied

> im looking in 2 this atm i have no prbs for mining atm idn if its just his vers or what im downloading it now 2 see if i can get this error some how


redownloaded and its just going up again idk if im doing something wrong  :Stick Out Tongue:  but i await your answer

----------


## rmgs011

Having the same issue, I re-download and problem persist.

----------


## getbonefied

> ok im just gunna give u guys my copy **** it
> 
> gunna be 1 sec uploading it now
> 
> Release
> 
> try that 1 and let me know this is working for me as we speak so


works great  :Smile:  back in buisness thanks so much

----------


## getbonefied

is there a reason why my bot is flying to node then going straight down? how do i make it fly directly to nodes so it doesnt look as sketch, ty in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## tylen

yeah just tried your copy, looks gathering good, just gathered several herbs, digged several ore nodes and killed a couple of mobs, Thank you, Charles.
the only thing is it looks like bot doesnt recognize free bag slots yet, idk if its supposed to already
gonna leave it for several hours so as to keep testing gathering generally

----------


## AlmostEpic

Edit: Quoted an old post on accident.

----------


## AlmostEpic

Updated LazyBot Revolution with fixed IsSpellReady combat condition.

https://www.mediafire.com/?42qbe3v37r95yap

----------


## sinister69

Thanks Guys, working awesome as allways  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

+ idk if spell ready detection works - i dont use it in behaviors, making combat rules based on timers on abiliries with cooldowns and ones which detect a buff by spell id for procs, and all of those work like a charm atm
- bag space looks not working atm
- relogging seems to not working too

also, just remembered about one more great To-Add thing, asked Ragehunter about that before, but i was denied. If its possible, pls add an option to tick Loot killed Mobs on and off on Flying Engine, i know it sounds mb stupid like if you want to grind mobs then use grinding engine, why would someone need to loot them gathering herbs and ores, but the idea is to virtually increase gold \ hour earning by collecting Alani's shards while gathering herbs \ ores.

----------


## lazyang

thank you for the update!

tested charles link:
gathering works fine but he doesn't flys a bit up after he took the node, usually he did and i think it was useful  :Smile: 
seems that he complete ignores the z-modifier.

----------


## dawawe

Started the bot saw the fly up bug was fixed and walked away. almstt 6 hours later i come back to empty bags. I then realized that it didnt keep any of the settings from the previous version and it just flew around the whole time. XD

----------


## lazyang

> Started the bot saw the fly up bug was fixed and walked away. almstt 6 hours later i come back to empty bags. I then realized that it didnt keep any of the settings from the previous version and it just flew around the whole time. XD


hehe lazyone :P

----------


## gav

ooooooooooooooooow GZ its updated soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FAST :Big Grin:  nice good gg

----------


## dawawe

Bag Full detection not working for me. Nothing big just means i cant be as lazy as i want

----------


## AlmostEpic

I'll take a look at it right now dawawe (luckily I have lots of stuff in my bank I can pull out to fill up my bags (all those holiday items really do take up a lot of space  :Frown:  )) lol

----------


## tylen

well it doesn't go to town if you tick on 'go to town on full bags' and 'use mail' options, although it does stops if you tick on 'stop on full bags'.

and AlmostEpic, you don't need bags full of stuff so a to check it, there's 'min free bags slots' field in general settings - vendor tab

----------


## jumperu

Current bugs/feature request list: (will keep this updated) - if u wanna add something, post or pm.



```
*To be added*:
- Button to clear auto bad nodes (In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.)
- Logout on whisper
- Shutdown computer when bags are full (not only after timer runs out)
- Adding a timer for the follower beep (Instead of having a beep every 5 s, it is now every 30 s)
- Beep alert on specific message. If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
- Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes (Be sure that you set your value correctly. Note that the increment in the box is by 30s.)
- Add a Pause button next to Start
- Don't check for follower when paused or when in town mode
- Random relog value (The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have choosen in the Relog options)
- Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine
- Adding the possibility to limit the gathering range (Using this new Flying engine settings, you can say how far from your path you will look for a node.)
- Write loaded profile name in log window
- Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log
- Add Alternate mount option (for getting out of water, druids mostly use this)
- Add new rule for behavior - function - pet - is - in combat - with x mobs
- After 5 errors "i'm stuck" it should beep or logout
- Add a button to blacklist nodes/zones when you create a fly profile
- Add option to combine elementals for fly engine - motes, crystallized etc
- Add option to loot killed mobs for fly engine

*BUGS*:
- when in combat with shamans - it will always target their totem
- stuck while flying - check if the bot is pressing forward but stands in the same position = stuck -> trigger go back + strafe
- Fly engine - does not detect when bags are full- does not go to mail
- There is no sound when whispered
```

----------


## dawawe

> Current bugs/feature request list: (will keep this updated) - if u wanna add something, post or pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> *To be added*:
> - Button to clear auto bad nodes (In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.)
> - Logout on whisper
> - Shutdown computer when bags are full (not only after timer runs out)
> ...


I get sounds when followed i forgot to turn m speakers of when i went to sleep and it woke me up. Dont know about whispers tho i disable Bnet and nobody sees me on

----------


## jumperu

i didnt get when whispered, so i assumed when follow was the same, but i tested it too, and indeed it does sound when follow..i edited the post  :Smile: ..tnx

----------


## shawry

My buff detection doesn't work in this version on my 39 pally, does it work for anyone else??
*edit* My bad, working now. just checked and i had somehow changed something.

----------


## lazyang

> - There is no sound when whispered/followed


yes, no sound when whispered and he doesn't tracks/shows the chat in lb (whisp and the other either)

but i think, he detects that the bags are full, maybe just the mail doesn't work, will watch that


EDIT: he does check the full bags!

----------


## Rex123

Some other have a problem with votfw profile (Lazybot VOTFW mining path) Have one place where my char gonna stuck for forever.

----------


## jumperu

> Some other have a problem with votfw profile (Lazybot VOTFW mining path) Have one place where my char gonna stuck for forever.


then it's a bad profile, make ur own, there is a video in the first post, step by step...5 min and ur done..not that hard! :P

----------


## lupor

Where is the chi condition? ;(

----------


## Rex123

> then it's a bad profile, make ur own, there is a video in the first post, step by step...5 min and ur done..not that hard! :P


I just ask whether have a problem  :Smile:

----------


## AlmostEpic

> Where is the chi condition? ;(


Chi Condition hasn't been added yet but its on our To Do list, the source of the bot we are developing was last updated prior to us starting back during Cataclysm so we are having to add a lot of new things pertaining to MoP.

----------


## Shawn244

I'm happy to see this is up and going with 5.4.2 so quick after the last patches troubles,,, working on my 6th 90 now (second time through LB)  :Big Grin:

----------


## feuerhund

Has someone here profiles for grinding 70-80?

----------


## lilchilz

Hey guys been using lb for a while now and I have to say, wow, such a fantastic bot and I really cannot thank you guys enough for keeping it going. knowing a basic bit of coding myself (VB.Net LOL) I appreciate the amount of time it must take to keep a project like this running  :Smile:  if I have one plea however, having recently tried to level a character up to 90 and finding it nearly impossible as there simply we rent any profiles at all from 78 onwards, I would really really appreciate if someone out there would be able to link or send me a set of good profiles from like 75-90, I know this should probably be posted in another thread but having spent literally hours searching for profiles when going from 75-90 and not having any real success with making them myself :L, Cheers guys, any help would be really appreciated  :Smile: 

Keep the awesome work up!

----------


## Nell

Downloaded and will test tonight. Have several accounts and will test in tandem. If possible, could you add a GitHub for updating? 

Thanks

----------


## tylen

mailing doesn't work for me, just keeps flying with 'to town on full bags' and 'use mail' ticked on like it did in previous version

----------


## lazyang

a big thank you for the quick update!  :Smile: 

chat still doesn't work for me  :Frown:  
tested with 6 acc's and the only i thing he tracked was an addon.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Is it possible to have PQR or PE running to do your combat rotations? If so how would you set up lazy bot? I'd like to use grind bot and have LB run around and innate combat while my PE or PQR goes ham on some npcs!

----------


## lazyang

> chat is working u might just have downloaded it before i re did a new link /cry
> 
> as for mail box ill take a look again
> 
> ok as for mail idn still need 2 test but vender def works just all most got killed in a ally town trying it /cry
> think i know y mail ant working atm ill dick around more with it when i wake up


oh ok, will try again.

since the last update sometimes he crashes while attach:

Message: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie bereits von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
bei System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
bei LazyEvo.Program.Main() in C:\Users\Warrior\lazyevo\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:Zeile 57.
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

and all my chars display rage instead of mana in the main window of lb.

i just copied all files except the folders over the old ones.

EDIT: 
there's no rush, at the end it works but looks like there's a little error in the code, did you test with a warrior?
cause i haven't one and never used one and wonder about that row:
bei LazyEvo.Program.Main() in C:\Users\Warrior\lazyevo\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:Zeile 57.

----------


## jumperu

> Is it possible to have PQR or PE running to do your combat rotations? If so how would you set up lazy bot? I'd like to use grind bot and have LB run around and innate combat while my PE or PQR goes ham on some npcs!


yes, it's very easy, just make a blank behavior and add only a pull spell - for mage let's say ice lance...set distance to 40 yrs, as soon as LB will attack, pqr will take over and kill the mob.




> Inner exception: 
> Source: mscorlib


yea, just restart it, happens sometimes, not a big deal  :Smile:

----------


## toadboy96

Hello sir, I haven't played in 8 months and I was curious because before I quit I was leveling a druid for herbing and mining, is Lazybot free to gather with? And are there any new counter-measures to botting that have been introduced in the past 8 months? Like, are ban rates really high? Thank you ^_^

----------


## jumperu

> Hello sir, I haven't played in 8 months and I was curious because before I quit I was leveling a druid for herbing and mining, is Lazybot free to gather with? And are there any new counter-measures to botting that have been introduced in the past 8 months? Like, are ban rates really high? Thank you ^_^


if there were bans people would scream @here ...and yes, Lb is free




> weird ima try 2 get it to happen 2 me 1 sec



whisper log and sound work ok

----------


## gav

think relogin dosent work? am i right?

----------


## Shawn244

I'm having a real issue, I've set up camp at level 85 in unga ingoo, karasang southern island ,,, I've got it set up to run around killing the monkeys with a behavior I got from this site, I used it 2-3 months ago and it was working great, was hoping to do the same with my rogue,,, had it working for about 5 minutes last night then he died and ever since then, he won't recognize any mobs,,, now for the last 12 hours he just runs around until he has 4-5 mobs on him, gets killed, and fails to return from the graveyard.... I reset the faction id's several times, restarted and all that good stuff but I can't for the life of me get him to recognize any mob. What is going on!?!?!

----------


## Shawn244

I re-did the profile, and re did the combat behaviors too, still no luck... I'll try making it from scratch but I always find I mess up making profiles myself and they don't work as well as ones that others have made.

Edit: I remade the profile,, made it from scratch myself this time, still same issue of him not recognizing any mobs.... could it be possible i have an outdated version of lazy?

----------


## Shawn244

could it be an out-dated version of lazy? is there a way to verify i'm on the right system? I've had to update it since I used it last, maybe i did it wrong and got a bad file?

Edit: I redownloaded, and turned off all addons (although theres no major addons on it, and i had used them before when using lazy without issue) and now its recognizing some mobs, but still bypassing a few too...

also it's not rezzing properly,, it got itself killed after its 3rd pull, would not hit release, so i assisted it, it ran back and wont hit rez...

----------


## Shawn244

> Go 1 page back and download the file under added chi / fixes and try that 1 rez is def working i just tested it 5 times my toons still sitting naked /cry


I just tried this, he was still having the same issue with rez,, ,it's like the bot is unable to click the ressurrect and release button,,, also having issues of him running around at random, skipping mobs and not recognizing if he has a mob following, attacking him. This confuses me because all the mobs are considered under the same faction ID....

Edit: I made a new profile in a different area just killing crocodiles, will suffice for now because its hard for him to die, only problem is if he somehow does,,, hes stuck and i kinda want it to go all night long and while i'm at work.


---------------------------------

11:34:16 PM] Could not create path: System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentNullException(ExceptionArgument argument)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.ComputeFromRo ot(TVertex rootVertex)
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.ShortestPath.DijkstraShortestPathAlgorithm`2.InternalCompu te()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmBase`1.Compute()
at QuickGraph.Algorithms.AlgorithmExtensions.ShortestPathsDijkstra[TVertex,TEdge](IVertexAndEdgeListGraph`2 visitedGraph, Func`2 edgeWeights, TVertex source)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.FindPath(Location sourced, Location targetd) in C:\Users\Warrior\lazyevo\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\QuickGraph.cs:line 110

-----------------------


I get that error after i die.

----------


## gav

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Charles u r working amazing! thanks :Smile: 
Edit: think to town mod and repair dose not work at fly engine

----------


## maenshadid

hi guys 
rly i was using the bot rly good before the 5.4.2 patch,
i downloaded the last version from ur 1st page link each time i load the addon and behavior with eng flyin nothing happenes m8  :Frown:  
its like bugged and i get a msg for force close the bot anyidea bout it

----------


## badboy98568

The fury warrior Does not work for me even when i put impending victory on bar 1 key 8 it dont heal or it uses it once then auto attacks....if i delete those 2 rules then it just uses raging blow and a few other spells and no healing and i die

----------


## PoppinCaps

I keep getting an abnormal process termination about 10 seconds into using the Gathering function.
I've tried making my own path and I've tried using profiles from others and they all end up with a abnormal process termination.
I noticed it's still being tested so I'm wondering if anyone else is having the same problem and if there's something extra I'm supposed to 
do in the configuration or something to get it to work. 

Thanks for reading [:

----------


## Feepee

Do not use mouse hook is clear but what about memory writing? Any1 here who uses memory writing and botting for long periods?

----------


## jumperu

> The fury warrior Does not work for me even when i put impending victory on bar 1 key 8 it dont heal or it uses it once then auto attacks....if i delete those 2 rules then it just uses raging blow and a few other spells and no healing and i die


are you sure you have the latest bot? also do not use any bar addons!!....also post a log (after u tick log debug) and post here the relevant portion of it.




> I keep getting an abnormal process termination about 10 seconds into using the Gathering function.
> I've tried making my own path and I've tried using profiles from others and they all end up with a abnormal process termination.
> I noticed it's still being tested so I'm wondering if anyone else is having the same problem and if there's something extra I'm supposed to 
> do in the configuration or something to get it to work. 
> 
> Thanks for reading [:





> hi guys 
> rly i was using the bot rly good before the 5.4.2 patch,
> i downloaded the last version from ur 1st page link each time i load the addon and behavior with eng flyin nothing happenes m8 
> its like bugged and i get a msg for force close the bot anyidea bout it


Same answer for both: 
I don't think is from the bot...look into windows error reporting (google it where u find it) ..and see there maybe there is a conflict with another program, an antivirus or firewall probably..




> Do not use mouse hook is clear but what about memory writing? Any1 here who uses memory writing and botting for long periods?


Don't use mouse hook.
Memory writing is up to u if u use it, it is explained in the first post what are the ups/downs of it.

----------


## badboy98568

Okay so i disabled all the addons i have updated my lazybot downloaded through your download link still doing the same thing it pulls fine wit the charge and the throw but still wont do the combat part here is my log [2:37:46 PM] Bot started
[2:37:46 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[2:37:46 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[2:37:47 PM] State changed: Pull
[2:37:47 PM] Started combat engine
[2:37:49 PM] Got into combat with: Unga Fish-Getter
[2:37:49 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[2:37:49 PM] SendKey: Impending Victory Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:50 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:52 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:53 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:54 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:56 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:57 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:37:58 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:38:00 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:38:01 PM] SendKey: victory rush big heal Bar: 1 Key: 8
[2:38:02 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## jumperu

open victory rush and set the spell buff owner to "does not matter"!

----------


## badboy98568

well i closed LB and now i get this once i open it Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in C:\Users\Warrior\lazyevo\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 57
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

ignore that error, it will work fine, just reopen it...

----------


## badboy98568

how do i set the spell buff owner to does not matter? And this profile should be able to keep me alive? Like be able to run all night and not have to watch it?

----------


## jumperu

> how do i set the spell buff owner to does not matter? And this profile should be able to keep me alive? Like be able to run all night and not have to watch it?


696a9d64d3437c7ca7f102a81d0938fb.png

also updated the behavior in the link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/j2...by+jumperu.xml


about leaving it overnight...although it is not recommended to not keep an eye on your bot, it should not die from mobs with this behavior

----------


## badboy98568

Alright everything seams to be fixed i will try out the new profile !!! and let you know thanks so much!

----------


## Absey

Is anybody having the issue that the bot keeps you close to the ground and doesn't fly? If so can you please tell me how you addressed this issue

----------


## jumperu

the bot flies as the profile is made, if the profile was recorded close to the ground, ofc it will do the same!

----------


## scymex

Hey!
Can i download the source from somewhere?

"LazyBot Revolution is free and open source software!"

----------


## jumperu

Yea, Google!

----------


## badboy98568

I think i just have bad luck because every behavior i try it dont work right.... the profiles all work good but i never can get the behaviors to work. likie they dont cast spells fast and there is alot of time i am auto attacking and then the spells dont cast to keep me alive so i die.

----------


## jumperu

Yea, there is a bug that will be fixed in the next release.
If you look at the conditions in the behavior, i made most of the spell cast with "Spell Ready" condition, which is bugged.
It could be fixed by replacing it with "ticker" and the cooldown of the spell. Like for example (boomkin behavior), open "starsurge" , remove "spell ready" condition and instead put "ticker" 15000 (wich is 15 secs) ..and it will work, but u gotta do this for all the spells wich have that rule in them.
Also, at the same time you should check for "spell owner- does not matter" - this must be ticked for all spells that have that condition ..."i am the owner" or "other owner" does not work: http://gyazo.com/696a9d64d3437c7ca7f102a81d0938fb
That is if u don't wanna wait for the next release, which will have bag detection (for to town mode in fly engine) , and the "Spell ready" fixed.

----------


## badboy98568

I think i will try the ticker thing do you have any date that it will be released ?

----------


## jumperu

few days..depends ..it's alot of work to do.. :Frown:

----------


## badboy98568

Alright thanks !

----------


## lazyang

Happy Christmas to you all!  :Smile: 


..for later: ...  :Wink: 


the Find corpse on death : untick doesn't work, he's always trying to rezz.

----------


## Feepee

Does any1 know how to blacklist just a few nodes manually?

----------


## jumperu

> Does any1 know how to blacklist just a few nodes manually?


open radar, click on them....it should turn from green (normal) to red (blacklisted) ....and u get a msg in the log..

----------


## jumperu

Posting this for you guys here, keep it small so the exploit lasts, and enjoy!

*Setup (what you need):*
1. A ranged class (priest, lock, hunter - would be nice for the Fetch spell, or mage) ...gear is not very important, some ilvl 500 would be enough.
2. Potion of luck - don't leave to farm without it
3. A keyspam program, like _keyspam or BIMStools
4. Pqr with a profile for u class
5. Go to this zone ( Slitherscale Eggdrinker - NPC - World of Warcraft )
6. Be at your comp to check/loot every 5 mins or so..

For nr. 3, i'm using BIMStools and my setup is "l/3000,g/15000,p/15100" ..that means it spams L key every 3 seconds to change/aquire a new target, cause i have L key bound to target nearest target (default is TAB) , then once every 15seconds it sends G - targetlasttarget and then P - interactwithtarget = loot. It doesn't always loot, cause most targets die away from me but they don't disappear that quick. Keyspam setup is similar.
Get alt-tab toggle addon, to warn you of near-by players!

If you want to boost some1 here, from lvl 85, i can tell you that with rested bonus its aprox one lvl per 2h, and you can park the other char right next to that house nearby.

*Loot for 1h is: (aprox)*
1. 50-100 pure g ( with the fleece add another 100g, Golden Fleece - Item - World of Warcraft , i strongly suggest u farm for that item, it helps alot and LB will have a plugin to gather those - the Gold coins do not dispawn, but they can be looted by someone else too, each has between 10 and 30g)
2. Alot of cloth, like 5-6 stacks
3. Gray items ( around 50g worth)
4. one or two mote of harmony ( Slitherscale Eggdrinker - NPC - World of Warcraft )
5. Aprox 2 Ghost iron lockbox - so that's another 50g and 2 green items
6. Aprox 5-7 Green items (i disenchant those lvl 86+ that are worth under [email protected], sell the weapons that are 20+g) (sell the ones [email protected] - 100g ea min)
7. One stack of raw turtle meat - change it to ironpaw token - then to Black pepper, 100yo sauce... on my realm = 100g
8. Alot of lesser charm - to exchange for Warforged seals ...and i do mean alot  :Big Grin:  ( Slitherscale Eggdrinker - NPC - World of Warcraft )
9. Some leather, ores from potion of luck 

So, this method can be used for any spot that has insta respawn mobs, just spam a key for target nearest target, and let pqr kill it for you!
Good luck!

----------


## badboy98568

Hey jumperu me again i made a couple tweaks to the Blood Dk profile and added a few spells i have been grinding only at night with the Unga profile level 87 been their since i was level 85 now i am level 88 getting about 1 million or more xp a hour so 1 night is like 1 level works good never die i set disconnect on 1 minute follow i let it run all night and partly through the day and did not d'c Thanks so much keep doing good work and helping people!

----------


## jumperu

Your welcome, you can gimme the link to your behavior and i'll post it in the op. 
Also i recomend u to set logout on follow to 0, any reasonable player can figure out ur a bot after 10-20 secs.

----------


## badboy98568

Alright my link is Blood Death Knight MOP Tweaked and i changed the logout time to 0 i will make some improvements to the warrior profile soon once i get the dk to 90 i will start on the warrior

----------


## badboy98568

i have been trying to make a warrior profile but i cant get the warrior to heal without spell detection with impending victory  :Frown:  I gave you the wrong link this is the right one http://www.mediafire.com/view/5lauqx...vivability.xml for the blood Dk

----------


## enzo1992

Hey guy's couple if quick questions and i seem to be having a slight problem with the Bot.

I have the settings within the bot to "Town on full bags" and on the profile i am using "Valley of the four winds" From the first post in this page. The profile has a "to town waypoint" and "Test to town" take's me to the town where the vendors and things are, however i need the bot to mail All the ore in my bags when he's full and carry on. 

Currently this is how i have that setup. 

Under vendor i have clicked "To town on full bags" then on the mail tab i have clicked "Use mail" And then i have input the character name where i need the mail to go. 

However, when the bot has full bag's he just carries on wondering around trying to farm the ore and obviously cannot collect any more, but he just goes and goes lol, he never returns to town and he does not mail the ore when the bags are full, Is there a way to fix this? or is there a mailing plugin i don't have?

Thank you for your time, and i hope i got everything i needed in to the post about my issue.

P.S, The mining and everything runs as smooths as butter, the combat profile is amazing too. It's just when his bags are full he won't go to town mail the ore and then return to mining again.

----------


## Rex123

Your profile must have checkpoint for back to village. When have this checkpoints he can back to village and can use repair from vendor and mail for send mats on your alt. You can check you profile with "Open radar" and scroll back you must see checkpoints with other colors from this who bot running around or just will see one line who back to village. If not have that line to villiage, you can make way for back to villiage. I hope you understand my broken english.

I have а request how can clear my blacklist?

----------


## jumperu

> P.S, The mining and everything runs as smooths as butter, the combat profile is amazing too. It's just when his bags are full he won't go to town mail the ore and then return to mining again.


to town is bugged atm, it will be fixed soon..like abit later or tomorrow  :Smile: 




> I have а request how can clear my blacklist?


open the profile with notepad, delete badnode lines

----------


## enzo1992

> to town is bugged atm, it will be fixed soon..like abit later or tomorrow


Sweet, how will i go about getting the update? or will it load automatically when i next start the bot? thanks for the reply mate

----------


## jumperu

> Sweet, how will i go about getting the update? or will it load automatically when i next start the bot? thanks for the reply mate


auto-update is not implemented yet, you will get it from here or the first page...
the developer is going to built-in an auto-update soon

----------


## enzo1992

> auto-update is not implemented yet, you will get it from here or the first page...
> the developer is going to built-in an auto-update soon


Sweet can't wait for it to be fixed, i missed out on about 20k gold a night because of it haha, thanks for the quick reply.

----------


## jumperu

lol...20k..what kinda crazy prices u got on ur realm?

----------


## Rex123

ty

offtopoic: 20k for one night WTF

----------


## jumperu

New version here:

*Release*


Fixes: 
Mailbox for flying engine
Buff detection for combat

Still to be fixed:
Combat "Spell ready" for behaviors...if combat does not work properly, it's because of this..> If you don't wanna wait and you die often...use this explanation to modify ur behavior * (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)POST


*still needs testing, so some feedback would be nice
** tweaked something, it should say lazybot v5.4.2 ..if it doesn't take it again.
*

----------


## enzo1992

> lol...20k..what kinda crazy prices u got on ur realm?


Thank you so much for the update, I love you, honestly. And yeh, i get alot for ore on my realm, 100 stacks nets you about 10k  :Smile:  and when it goes to town i have about 102 stacks but it stops  :Frown: , but now it wont  :Big Grin:  Thank you man!

Side note, should i untick to town on full bags and just enable the mail option? or should i keep to town on full bags ticked? 

Thanks.

Edit, If it mail's the ore and everything i will screenshot the before and after amount after a night of botting when it sells, and show you  :Smile:

----------


## badboy98568

Enzo1992 what server you play on?

----------


## tylen

Nope, mailing isn't working, though the bot goes to town route on full bags, he just doesn't interact with mailbox in any way




> *[2:01:32] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode* - _detects full bags and goes normal waypoints till he can see to-town waypoints_
> *[2:01:32] Following ToTown waypoints* - _goes to-town waypoints till mailbox, where usually those waypoints lead to_ 
> [2:01:32] State changed: Navigating
> *[2:01:47] Following ToTown waypoints back* - _goes back as soon as he reaches the last to-town waypoint_
> *[2:01:56] ToTown done, following normal waypoints* - _starts new route circle_
> *[2:01:57] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode* - _detects full bags and goes normal waypoints till he can see to-town waypoints_

----------


## badboy98568

Hey everybody i was having a issue with the camera when i was going to mine nodes it was zooming in so the bot could not click the node so i Hit (Exit-interface-Camera-Camera Following style -Never adjust camera) and the minning of nodes went up about from 125 to about 145 so just a little tip  :Smile:  also looking for a mining profile that has to town on full bags and Jumperu you should make a ignore player setting because when i set the logout time to 0 other botter's that are like hacking and stuff fly by me and my bot logs out so mabey if there was something you could just type their name into and it would ignore them just something to think about  :Smile:  I love the bot though !

----------


## enzo1992

> Hey everybody i was having a issue with the camera when i was going to mine nodes it was zooming in so the bot could not click the node so i Hit (Exit-interface-Camera-Camera Following style -Never adjust camera) and the minning of nodes went up about from 125 to about 145 so just a little tip  also looking for a mining profile that has to town on full bags and Jumperu you should make a ignore player setting because when i set the logout time to 0 other botter's that are like hacking and stuff fly by me and my bot logs out so mabey if there was something you could just type their name into and it would ignore them just something to think about  I love the bot though !


You can turn the log out off. My bot ignores players, it ignores eveyrthing, There was a dude botting the same path as me earlier on my server and i took every node he was going to collect because his bot was set to ignore a node when a player was near. 

Side note.

I tested the bot last night with full bags, about 102 stacks again and the bot goes to the town waypoint by the mail box but he doesn't use the mail box as described above, he just goes back on his normal path. Mail does not work yet.

----------


## okzjjzhr

How to add a new language? Such as Chinese.

----------


## jumperu

> How to add a new language? Such as Chinese.


engine settings - collect tab - add the names of the herbs/mines in chinese....try with 1 or 2 at first and see if it gathers them....i doubt it will work however that language has to many hieroglyphs!  :Smile: 

Yea, i tested mailing also, doesn't work, it will be fixed soon, we just gotta have patience. The developer is human too, and it's holiday time for all of us!





Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## shahharsh2010

first , I love this bot i have been using for almost a year now , 
I use it lightly not a heavy farmer 

one thing i noticed is that my bot doesn't relog it gives me the following error: 

[10:26:37 AM] Error when relogging: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object. 

Under flying engine, General Settings, and under keys I do have ground mount key set to correct bar and key , and other keys are set correct as well.. 

if anyone can help me that would be appreciated

and Merry Christmas all 

Thanks in advance

----------


## jumperu

> [00:25:10] [Engine]Started bot thread[00:25:10] Periodic relog enabled. Next logout in: 1 minutes
> [00:25:47] Found possible node: Green Tea Leaf : 17659513286028726030
> [00:25:51] We approached the node
> [00:25:52] To many units at node.
> [00:26:12] Found possible node: Ghost Iron Deposit : 17659513122819968831
> [00:26:12] Bot stopped
> [00:26:15] [Engine] Periodic logout as 1 minutes have passed
> [00:26:38] Not ingame
> [00:29:07] Relogging worked 
> ...


Relog definitely works

----------


## jumperu

RELEASE

New release, spell detection is fixed so all combat should be ok now. Mailing is still broken.

----------


## okzjjzhr

Thanks.Happy to you


> engine settings - collect tab - add the names of the herbs/mines in chinese....try with 1 or 2 at first and see if it gathers them....i doubt it will work however that language has to many hieroglyphs! 
> 
> Yea, i tested mining also, doesn't work, it will be fixed soon, we just gotta have patience. The developer is human too, and it's holiday time for all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Relog definitely works



There seems to be something wrong with mine 
is there any tips or anything that might be wrong on my Bot set up ? that you can help me with 

Please. 

Thank you

----------


## jumperu

well, what does it do?..post a log..we cannot guess what is wrong!
without any info we cannot help u. Tick log debug, set the relog to 1 min and post here what lazybot says in the log.

----------


## shahharsh2010

> well, what does it do?..post a log..we cannot guess what is wrong!
> without any info we cannot help u. Tick log debug, set the relog to 1 min and post here what lazybot says in the log.


I did what you said and this is what the log shows 

[10:46:23 PM] [Engine] Periodic logout as 1 minutes have passed
[10:46:46 PM] Not ingame
[10:47:27 PM] Error when relogging: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at LazyEvo.Plugins.Relogger.Relog() in C:\Users\Stanley\Desktop\lazy2\Lazy Evolution\Plugins\Relogger.cs:line 110

Thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## toadboy96

Is mining still broken? Haven't tried it yet. Also, what happened to the other website? The freeforums.

----------


## jumperu

> Is mining still broken? Haven't tried it yet. Also, what happened to the other website? The freeforums.


? Portal

It works ok! mining also...what are u talking about?




> [10:47:27 PM] Error when relogging: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at LazyEvo.Plugins.Relogger.Relog() in C:\Users\Stanley\Desktop\lazy2\Lazy Evolution\Plugins\Relogger.cs:line 110


Don't tell me u are using a plugin to relog? ...Use the built in one m8, at general settings - relog options - enable relogging, cause the plugin does not work!

----------


## dawawe

Having issues creating/altering behaviors. Everything works fines I have the monk behavior but i use a macro for one of my abilities (cuz pallies are *******s) to cancel bops so i set the key in the behavior hit close its asks to save i hit yes. Works fine. But the next time i start the bot the changes werent saved and i have to keep doing it over and over. Same results when i create new ones works until i close the bot. Dont know if its just me or it does it for everyone. Personally i blame the NSA forgetting to leave everything the way they found it.

----------


## jumperu

u sure u have the last version?...didn't happen to anyone before

----------


## jumperu

* NEW RELEASE 

Fixes: 
Fly engine mailing&vendoring
*

----------


## shahharsh2010

> ? Portal
> 
> It works ok! mining also...what are u talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me u are using a plugin to relog? ...Use the built in one m8, at general settings - relog options - enable relogging, cause the plugin does not work!


*EDIT!* 

Problem is fixed with the NEW bot Update for me 

Thank you for all your help jumperu and others  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonkai

Would love a Wind Walker monk Behavior! <3

----------


## charles420

cant help u there no monk here !!!
theres 2 on this link tho
? View forum - Monk

----------


## Feepee

lawl... just got perma banned... i never used memory writing and/or mouse hook. How is it even possible to get caught without these 2?

----------


## charles420

all it takes is them looking in to your account !!

its a cat and mouse game

----------


## jumperu

> lawl... just got perma banned... i never used memory writing and/or mouse hook. How is it even possible to get caught without these 2?


If you don't use those the only thing that can get u banned is other player reports, then they investigate ur account and see...oohh...this guy stays up all night, every night, and gathers for 8 hours straight....he must be superman  :Smile: 

no really, i've been botting for a long time, got a few bans myself, and i can give u some tips:

1. never bot on main account
2. *always supervise* ur bot, bot only when u are @ comp., even if u use mw, if you don't get reported, you should be 99% safe .... you would say: "but i wanna bot when i'm at work/school" - yes, but no matter how good the profile is, it can always get stuck = reported, or some player can follow you and see you moving like a bot = reported .... so be at ur comp!
3. don't sell gold from the same account u bot with, don't keep gold or goods on it, that's way if it gets banned u don't lose much
4. don't flood the ah with goods, either find a private buyer that takes all ur stuff at once, or process it - mill/prospect- cut stones- make rings - de - make inks - make fortune cards/shoulder ench 
5. always learn the bot before you bot, no matter what program you use, lb/pqr/hb , if you don't take time to learn about it and know how to use it, you will just get banned faster ....botting = perma ban almost always, in rare cases it can be overturned to 72hr suspension, if you are very very lucky. Most of the ppl that pm me for help don't even bother to read the freaking manual, it's like they are begging to get a ban.
6. make ur own profile when u gather, the ones that are public will intersect with other ppl's bots = low nodes/h ratio = bot's following each-other (don't laugh, i saw it lots of times)
7. when u use a behavior, make sure your bot fights like a human, tick log debug and see what spells it casts, ppl that made the behaviors, including me, made them in early cata, and did not tweaked them since then so you must keep and eye on the bot fighting skills...for example if u are a shaman and u bot in an area with lots of mobs, and u drop a totem before every mob and destroy it at the end of the fight for mana, but put it back at the next fight just a couple of yards further, that's not human a normal player would not destroy it so often...it's just an example i hope you get the picture..

BE safe!

----------


## enzo1992

Mailing still does not function, here is the log from when my bags got full.

[13:21:18] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[13:22:44] Following ToTown waypoints
[13:23:05] Found a mailbox, lets do something
[13:23:14] Could not find mail frame
[13:23:14] Following ToTown waypoints back

It then looped like this, my bags got full at 11AM, and what i copy pasted got repeated till 1:23PM.

----------


## jumperu

are u sure u got the latest version, where it says mail fixed?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2940528 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)


cause we tested on several account and it worked ok

----------


## enzo1992

> are u sure u got the latest version, where it says mail fixed?
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2940528 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)
> 
> 
> cause we tested on several account and it worked ok


I got the new one im sure, i clicked the link you posted a few posts up the list. 

However, i think i may have found the problem why it didn't find the "mail" Frame, I run with a UI addon and it completely changes my UI, I forgot to turn it off last night when running the bot, so tonight i will disable all addons and then im hoping it will work  :Smile: 

Thanks for the reply, will post back tomorrow and update you.

----------


## jumperu

well u can check right away if it works...go to general settings - vendor - min free bagslots ...put 100 = bot will go and mail shit!!

----------


## enzo1992

> well u can check right away if it works...go to general settings - vendor - min free bagslots ...put 100 = bot will go and mail shit!!


Will check before i start the bot running again, Currently doing RaF  :Smile:  Will post before i start the bot going for the night.

----------


## tylen

ok first, thank you so much for all the fixes
- next, if someone's experienced a problem with mailing like i had - bot came at mailbox, went through every bags' slot with mouse and didn't click on any, though you were sure that you have put those names into appropriate 'mail items' options field - then just make sure that you typed herbs' and ores' names with capital first letters like _Green Tea Leaf_ (though it detects them on radar if you type what-to-gather names like _green tea leaf_). At least that's what i have in russian client  :Smile: 
- finally i'm not able to use vendoring because of vendor's name typed in russian makes bot panic and even not to recognize a profine at all. This is what i got after i tried to load such profile:



> Error in loaded profile: System.Xml.XmlException: Недопустимый знак для указанной кодировки. Строка 3, позиция 15.
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Int32 pos, String res)
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.InvalidCharRecovery(Int32& bytesCount, Int32& charsCount)
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.GetChars(Int32 maxCharsCount)
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ReadData()
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
> в System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
> ...


Would be great if you could do something with it. Thank you again  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

we can't really add russian language into the bot...cause we simply don't know it and it would be too much work..we only have 1 developer!..unlike other bots  :Frown: 

if u want to use that profile, but without the vendor...simply open it with notepad and remove the vendor's name!

----------


## charles420

> ok first, thank you so much for all the fixes
> - next, if someone's experienced a problem with mailing like i had - bot came at mailbox, went through every bags' slot with mouse and didn't click on any, though you were sure that you have put those names into appropriate 'mail items' options field - then just make sure that you typed herbs' and ores' names with capital first letters like _Green Tea Leaf_ (though it detects them on radar if you type what-to-gather names like _green tea leaf_). At least that's what i have in russian client 
> - finally i'm not able to use vendoring because of vendor's name typed in russian makes bot panic and even not to recognize a profine at all. This is what i got after i tried to load such profile:
> 
> Would be great if you could do something with it. Thank you again


this:Недопустимый знак для указанной кодировки. Строка 3, позиция 15.
means right ? An invalid character for the specified encoding. Line 3, position 15. yes ?
idn russian so unless u translate no chance sorry !!!

----------


## tylen

> this:Недопустимый знак для указанной кодировки. Строка 3, позиция 15.
> means right ? An invalid character for the specified encoding. Line 3, position 15. yes ?
> idn russian so


yep, exactly

----------


## enzo1992

Reporting back in as i have just tested the mailing feature before heading off to sleep.

04:43:12] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[04:43:13] Following ToTown waypoints
[04:43:46] Found a mailbox, lets do something
[04:43:55] Called addedToMail
[04:43:55] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 16
[04:43:57] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 20
[04:44:01] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 20
[04:44:04] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 20
[04:44:07] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 32
[04:44:12] Adding: Ghost Iron Ore
[04:44:13] Mail partly full sending and stopping loop
[04:44:15] Brok loop with: ClickedSomething
[04:44:15] Following ToTown waypoints back
[04:44:20] Bot stopped


I am please to say, the mailing feature does work and it was infact my UI addon that changed it, With the original panels and frames it works perfectly. Thank you to the developer who fixed this, massive gold increase for me! Thank you!

----------


## tylen

Though i still have a problem with encoding, Charles. The thing is (it also occurred before) if i have Eng keyboard layout On then when bot tries to mail stuff he types question marks in recipient field, so i get 'no such recipient found' error in game, but if i switch to Rus, then he fills recipient nickname correctly, but same problem when bot relogs - it types complete mess into blizz' account name field  :Frown: 
Somehow Ragehunter did encoding that way i never worried about what layout i have atm, though before he fixed that, i used Eng layout for relogging and a macro bind for mailing, which was in Mail tab of general settings, that way i just typed recipient nickname in _/script SendMailNameEditBox:SetText("nickname")_ macro, bot used a key with macro when he visited a mailbox, and there we go.
Hope its possible to do smth, at least mb to get mail macro keybind back in LB if you dont wanna mess with encoding  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

try this addon:

oMail - Mail - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

It mails all u got in bags to any char u specify, i think it's faster than lb, idk for sure though, never tested it.

2nd solution is to make an bank-alt with a normal name, like Tylen  :Smile:  or something, so the bot can mail to him...


for every problem there is a simpler solution :P

----------


## tylen

Yeah i thought of making a character with a nickname in latin, only you know blizz, they just dont let create nicknames with other than russian letters if you're doing it on rus realm  :Embarrassment: 

Will test oMail addon, though i never saw addon where you dont need to click smth, will see also how does it work well with LB which will go through bags slots same time the Addon will do it :confused:

----------


## jumperu

> Yeah i thought of making a character with a nickname in latin, only you know blizz, they just dont let create nicknames with other than russian letters if you're doing it on rus realm 
> 
> Will test oMail addon, though i never saw addon where you dont need to click smth, will see also how does it work well with LB which will go through bags slots same time the Addon will do it :confused:


blizz sucks...

as far as i read, that addon will start shipping of items in 2 seconds... " _just open your mailbox, wait about 2 seconds, and oMail will start shipping stuff off._" ..what u can do is, add to lazybot list only 1 item, let's say Life spirit (wich is bop and will not be mailed), or White Trillium Ore....and by the time LB goes trough bags looking for that specific item, that addon would have shipped the other items to your alt...
But again, i didn't test that addon, so idk for sure how it works...i will however test it now since u made me curious, i just came across that by accident  :Smile: 

*LE: tested, works ok, it started mailing after 2 seconds...it took 10-15 seconds total to empty 2 mining bags (36 slots), so it's doable

----------


## tylen

Just tested it. Works like a charm  :Wink:  I removed all items from LB's to-send list, so oMail really sends stuff to the recipient, and LB just goes though empty slots fast, i think its even faster than if he would click on every. The only thing to test is if oMail empties bags faster than LB goes through all of them if you got really full bags (mine were almost empty when i tested it).
But generally and yet its great resolve, thank you Jump  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

Updated To-Do List:



```
*To be added*:
- Button to clear auto bad nodes (In the Profile Settings, you are able to see how many <autobadlocation> have been added and you have the possibility to clear them.)
- Logout on whisper
- Shutdown computer when bags are full (not only after timer runs out)
- Adding a timer for the follower beep (Instead of having a beep every 5 s, it is now every 30 s)
- Beep alert on specific message. If the option “Play sound on whisper” is checked, then it will also beep for: /Say, /Whisper and “/Guild or /Officer if the message contains the player name”
- Different Sound alert for when bot gets attacked (or targeted) by opposite faction player
- Logout on follow uses seconds instead of minutes (Be sure that you set your value correctly. Note that the increment in the box is by 10s.)
- Add a Pause button next to Start
- Don't check for follower when paused or when in town mode
- Random relog value (The logout and re-login feature will use a random value in the interval that you have chosen in the Relog options)
- Stop bot if bags full after going to the vendor for grinding engine
- Add mailing feature for grinding engine too
- Adding the possibility to limit the gathering range (Using this new Flying engine settings, you can say how far from your path you will look for a node.)
- Write loaded profile name in log window
- Adding timestamps to Chat & Whisper Log
- Ignore oqueue addon whispers from whisper log window
- Add Alternate mount option (for getting out of water, druids mostly use this)
- Add underwater mount option (for gathering in Vas'jir)
- Add new rule for behavior - function - pet - is - in combat - with x mobs
- After 5 errors "i'm stuck" it should beep or logout
- Add a button to blacklist nodes/zones when you create a fly profile
- Add option to combine elementals for fly engine - motes, crystallized etc
- Logout or use hs/logout when targeted or followed for more than x mins or killed for more than x times in a row
- Add option to loot/skin killed mobs for fly engine
- Add random delay between casts for fishing engine
- Modify "Avoid elites" option for fly engine - to "avoid elites when level difference is smaller than 10"
- Add option for flying profile to run reversed (so it doesn't need to be a closed circle/shape, it should go from start-finish then back)
- Add a gather radius distance for fly engine - how far away should be bot stray from the path (my guess 2-300 yrds)
- Add info in the log when you start the bot - "LB might not work properly with wow minimized"
- Make flying engine work for rare mob hunting too - add their id under collect tab to hunt for them
- Add option to close bot if wow gets disconnected
- Since blizz introduced AOE looting, an option for " loot after x mobs " for a small area would be nice
- Add option to ignore specific follower/party member (for raf accounts/boosting chars) and option to attack already tagged mobs
- Add option to pause (grinding engine) after combat if another player is nearby
- Make bot start even if player is dead
- Adding an option in the Flying Engine profile settings to allow a path to be reversible (This option is usefull if you don't have a circle path. If checked then when hitting the last point of the path, the bot will follow the path in reverse and so on.)
- Enable looting for Flying Engine (There is an option in the Flying Engine settings to allow the loot or not after a kill.)
- Fishing in Fishpool enhanced (Recast until the bobber is in the Fishpool)
- Enable skinning of dead unit for Grinding Engine (It is now possible to skin corpses left by others)
- Option to change Vertice type for Grinding Engine profile (Now you can change the type of the vertice in the grinding engine profile settings. Just select the one(s) you want to change and click on the corresponding button.)
- Disable Mouse Hook (Remove it completely from the bot)
- Remove Rotator, LazyData and Converter plugins (Those are deprecated and not fully functional)
- Face the unit you want to loot or skin
- Adding timestamp to the logfile name (So each session of the bot will have its own log file and will be preserved)
- Change the status bar string
    For grindind: "K/L/S:x/x/x - D:x  - XP/h: x-TTL: x", (K)ill/(L)oot/(H)arvest, (D)eath
    For flying: "K/H:x/x - Deaths: x - H/H:x", (K)ill/(H)arvest, (H)arvest/(H)our










*BUGS*:
- when in combat with shamans - it will always target their totem
- stuck while flying - check if the bot is pressing forward but stands in the same position = stuck -> trigger go back + strafe
- Fly engine - does not detect when bags are full- does not go to mail - FIXED
- Fly engine - sometimes after combat, it does not loot the node he fought for....double check that the node is harvested
- There is no sound when whispered - FIXED
- Beep/logout when more than 5 stucks in a row
```

----------


## maenshadid

heey m8 ,
sry for bothering at this time itsjust wana ask u bout something am using the bot and its working rly perfect Flying eng with feral behavior the thing is 
all is fine but i had checked herbs and mines from eng setting but my char always and only take mines no herbs tried to unchech mines and checkd only herbs , still same same its not picking herbs at all any idea plz i'd be rly thankful m8 

best regards

----------


## jumperu

make sure that under "engine settings - collect tab - herb names" you have the correct names of the herbs u wanna harvest

----------


## tylen

it happened before in cataclysm that bot didn't see some herbs or ores on radar, usually restarting wow client helped, rebooting in worst case

----------


## peterfried

Hey there and thanks for your awesome work!

Probably my question has been answered but can't read everything and a 2hr google search and experimenting with the bot didnt help, so I ll ask here :

*I use the bot for 3.3.5, flying like it should. But, it's ignoring all the nodes (I am a herbalist). Now, I have checked "Herb" on settings, interact with mouseover is set on U and interact on target is set on P. Any help?
*
I ve somewhere read that I should have a file named "Collect" on my root Lazybot folder. Is this real, and if so, shouldnt it be in the bot when I downloaded it  :Big Grin:

----------


## jumperu

it should be in the bot yes, depends were u got the bot from...i cant really remember how that version was, see if in engine settings u got a tab named collect...and check if all the herbs are there..

if u need the file, just dw the last version of the bot and take the files from there..

----------


## peterfried

thanks for your answer. I got the bot from a mediafire link from ownedcore, in another thread. 
There is no such tab on settings, but:
I just noticed that the Herb.xml file on root folder of Lazybot has everything written in russian. Maybe that's the problem? I mean, all the herb names are in russian, and I am using an english version of the game.!


*edit: GREAT SUCCESS! That was the problem! (got the list from the newest version and replaced it!) Thanks for the help and the idea*

----------


## xroz

I have been a long time user of this bot, and still love it.

But, today, when my latest botting char reached level 80, i went to Hyjal to start farming herbs and ore. BUT, it just wont do it, it worked fine in northrend last night, and outlands when i was there a week ago.

Most of the times it comes with this in the output window


```
[11:46:16] Bot started
[11:46:16] [Engine]Initializing
[11:46:16] [Engine]Started bot thread
[11:46:16] Inventory full, we are now in to town mode
[11:46:18] Bot stopped

And this is with completely empty bags
```

But sometimes it just flies around, if i pick a premade herbing profile i found, it flies way up in the sky, and when it then finds a herb, it descends about halfway to the ground, and then says it cant find the herb, and fly back up in the sky and continue.
If i take a premade mining profile, it tries to fly underground, and keeps running on the ground, attempting to get lower (flies downwards while forward at the same time)

If i use my own homemade profile, it gives me the inventory full (which i havn't enabled in the engine setting) and no town waypoints.

I do not know if the Z-modifier has to be changed for Mount Hyjal, as it has just been set to 0 all the time i've been using the bot, but first time i bot in cataclysm zones.

----------


## jumperu

Hijal is the most weird place to bot, you have to make/use a profile that is not too high in the air, cause the bot descend for a fixed amount then gives up, it's just like other places when he sees a mine underground and tries to get it by plunging on the ground...eventually blacklisting that node.
The full bags come from backpack being full, it doesn't look at the other bags. Check under general settings - vendor ...you have to set there min bag slots..usually 0.

This i tested and works ok

? View topic - Obsidian Mining Hyal (450-525)[MANACORE ENHANCED]

----------


## xroz

> Hijal is the most weird place to bot, you have to make/use a profile that is not too high in the air, cause the bot descend for a fixed amount then gives up, it's just like other places when he sees a mine underground and tries to get it by plunging on the ground...eventually blacklisting that node.
> The full bags come from backpack being full, it doesn't look at the other bags. Check under general settings - vendor ...you have to set there min bag slots..usually 0.
> 
> This i tested and works ok
> 
> ? View topic - Obsidian Mining Hyal (450-525)[MANACORE ENHANCED]


that profile seems to work, thanks.

Now it just has the issue with wanting to return to town to empty my bags, even tho theres nothing in them. (found out that it had put the return to town on, in general settings) but seems like a bug that it tries to do this when the option is on, and the bags are empty.

I can say so much, as the error has orrucred since the 19 december release, as i hadnt updated since then, and just updated this evening, but running in the "old" release from 19 december, it doesnt try to go to town when my bags are empty.

----------


## jumperu

Yea that version did not have to-town fixed, it's working ok now.

And a happy new year to all you guys!



I will go drink now!



[email protected] HQ:

----------


## charles420

happy new year all Drinking at work ftw

----------


## Rex123

Happy New Year and still use bots through dat year  :Smile:

----------


## gav

> Yea that version did not have to-town fixed, it's working ok now.
> 
> And a happy new year to all you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I will go drink now!
> 
> 
> ...


 :Smile: ))) =)))))))))))))) happy new year too :Big Grin:

----------


## gav

> happy new year all Drinking at work ftw


happy new year and special thanks for ur hard work on the bot ....i will pray to ur live will be long and happy :Smile:

----------


## dawawe

> u sure u have the last version?...didn't happen to anyone before


Yeah i figured it out and i fel kinda dumb. The behavior was being over-written by the updates because it was in the behaviors folders with each new release. so it restored back to its original form everytime i updated

----------


## jumperu

> Yeah i figured it out and i fel kinda dumb. The behavior was being over-written by the updates because it was in the behaviors folders with each new release. so it restored back to its original form everytime i updated



yea, i remove the settings folder from the update so it doesn't overwrites those, but i figured i leave the behaviors folder for those starting fresh..

----------


## gav

i figureout some problems:
1: at combat setting the bot cant known ur own buffs( the character buff the use on own such as mark of wild)->buff detection dosent work for own buff
2:when ur skinning.....if ur char kill 2 or more mobs in a raw ,the bot only skinn the last mob and leave other mobs!also it wont skin the mobs killed by other players

----------


## jumperu

1. it does work, but probably the behavior is wrong if it casts after every combat...
2. it will be fixed in next release


@all

Feral behavior modified for flying, it casts every cd if it gets into combat

https://www.mediafire.com/download/4...%20jumperu.xml

----------


## mikkelhansen123

Hey, I was wondering if I could get some help. So I recently started setting up LB for Azure Whelpling farming, I downloaded a behaviour and made my own Winterspring grinding profile (I couln't find any online.) After all this was done, I started it up. It worked but I decided to make a few tweaks to the behaviour I downloaded. After that, the it simply won't load. It gives me this message: [14:14:18] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[14:14:18] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[14:14:18] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[14:14:18] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
[14:14:18] Bot stopping: Subprofile: Unnamed does not have any spots
[14:14:18] Could not find a valid spot - spot bot and load a valid profile
[14:14:18] Key: Hemorrhage does not exist on your bars
[14:14:18] Key: Sprint does not exist on your bars
[14:14:18] Relogger: True
[14:14:18] Engine: Grinding Engine
[14:14:18] Bot started
[14:14:18] [Engine]Initializing
[14:14:18] [Engine]Started bot thread
[14:14:18] Bot stopping: No more subprofiles
(That was from the log file.)
I have my subprofile loaded and it is not unnamed. What can I do to fix this?

----------


## jumperu

profile settings - subprofile tab...

there is probably a setting there like:

player level: 55-59 ...and you are either lower or higher..
mob level range: 50-55 ...and mobs are higher than that...

change those values to 0 and 99

----------


## mikkelhansen123

> profile settings - subprofile tab...
> 
> there is probably a setting there like:
> 
> player level: 55-59 ...and you are either lower or higher..
> mob level range: 50-55 ...and mobs are higher than that...
> 
> change those values to 0 and 99


Oh, I thought I needed those to be like that. Thank you for your help.

----------


## mikkelhansen123

Hello, it is me again. Now that I have gotten the Azure Whelpling, I want to go for the Ebon Whelps in Wetlands that drops the Crimson Whelpling and the Dark Whelpling. Naturally I have created a profile for it, but everytime I start the bot, my character just starts running directly north. I don't recall changing anything that would cause this, neither is there anything worry-some in the logfiles. Are you able to assist?

----------


## jumperu

Are u sure you loaded the profile after u made it?...if u open profile settings u see the route and spots?








> I did. .................................................... <---- extra



WHAT?

----------


## mikkelhansen123

I did check, I'm running the right profile. 

EDIT: I've uploaded the profile I made to Filedropper, if you need additional information. http://www.filedropper.com/ebonsub

----------


## jumperu

> I did check, I'm running the right profile. 
> 
> EDIT: I've uploaded the profile I made to Filedropper, if you need additional information. http://www.filedropper.com/ebonsub


well..you did not make the profile correctly...if u read the first post, a grinding profile is composed from 2 files!....read again the 1st post, especially the section about how to make a grinding profile

----------


## mikkelhansen123

Do you mean the Path file? Because I have that too. I just did not bother to send it to you because I thought it wouldn't matter.

----------


## jumperu

> Do you mean the Path file? Because I have that too. I just did not bother to send it to you because I thought it wouldn't matter.


yea that one, why do you have 2 subprofiles? make 2 separate profiles..
and <SpotRoamDistance>70</SpotRoamDistance> ....is wayy to big...keep it at 40 max....50-60 if it's a clear area with no trees/houses etc in the whole botting zone!

and make sure you start the bot in that zone ... open profile settings and you should see the path/spots...then start it

edit: there is a pet profile zip linked in the 1st post, has some whelp farm ones, check it out, even if it is as an example

----------


## mikkelhansen123

Thank you very much.

----------


## tylen

still having a problem with mailing, it turned up that Omail sends only 1 letter, so its like i have 12 slots bag, and bot goes to mailbox as those fill up  :Frown: 

crossing my fingers that the developer will add that mail macro button some day

----------


## jumperu

> still having a problem with mailing, it turned up that Omail sends only 1 letter, so its like i have 12 slots bag, and bot goes to mailbox as those fill up 
> 
> crossing my fingers that Charles will add that mail macro button some day



Are you sure?...i tested omail too and it emptied my bags in a few seconds?...it sent all the items on the send list!

----------


## tylen

well how can i be not sure if i saw it sends 1 mail per interracting with a mailbox even without bot

btw what bags do you have on character which you tested omail with? i got 2x36 + 32 slots herbalist bags, 1x16 slots regular bag and a backpack ofc, another char has 2x36 herbs, 1x32 ores, 1x16 and a backpack. When i 1st time checked it having a couple slots of stuff in bags it worked well, but then when both chars got full bags of stuff it just sent 1x12 slots mail and that was it, bot went over all slots to the end (i mean omail had time to send more), but nothing happened :confused:

----------


## gav

Jamperu does spell detection work at combat setting?
i will make an spell (dash,druid ability) in combat setting with spell detection behavior but the bot wont use the dash ability
Edit: the bot wont go to mail box if the distance between vendor and mail box be about 40 yard range?!
i made a profile(at grinding engine) and my bot only go to vendor,i have tick sending mail at general tab and i made the to town way to go to near the mail box after going to vendor but the bot only ignore the mailbox and go on!

----------


## tylen

as of spell detection, that works great for me, i use it to detect if buffed shield slam and glyphed revenge are up on my warr bot, so it use those when a player has certain buffs, and there's no need to detect if spells are ready. A tip to check if you're using right spell IDs in combat behavior: i use TellMeWhen addon for tracking buffs, so if it shows buffs then you got the proper spell id.

----------


## jumperu

> Jamperu does spell detection work at combat setting?
> i will make an spell (dash,druid ability) in combat setting with spell detection behavior but the bot wont use the dash ability
> Edit: the bot wont go to mail box if the distance between vendor and mail box be about 40 yard range?!
> i made a profile(at grinding engine) and my bot only go to vendor,i have tick sending mail at general tab and i made the to town way to go to near the mail box after going to vendor but the bot only ignore the mailbox and go on!


Buff detection is fixed for most spells(works on all spells on my warr, but only half the spells on my drood), however if it doesn't work use the ticker. And mailing has never worked for grinding engine...it is on the to-do list however.




> and there's no need to detect if spells are ready.


He wants to use dash, no proc to detect. It's like when u wanna use "recklessness" or "shield block" ...you would put the condition: if spell is ready "recklessness" then cast spell "recklessness" and that's it...whenever it's not on cd it will be cast. Buff detection is another thing. And a better addon is idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

And idk about that addon tylen, it worked great for me no matter what bags i had, it emptied all, tested on 2x36herb+2x36mine, also on 4x16 filled with enchanting materials....are you sure you are adding all the items to it's list?

----------


## tylen

yeah thats the thing, its got the target items in to-send list and it sends them but it sends only 1 letter when you visit a mailbox, so its like i have 100+ bag slots as i start botting with empty bags, and 12 free slots as it goes to mail, sends 1 letter and goes back on gathering route  :Frown: 
trying to reinstall the addon, just deleted its settings in wtf folder, will check it around..

_upd._
looks like i found the problem, it starts panic if you add more than one recipient in omail settings, with only one nickname it sends properly all stuff that you added into to-send list and that you have in bags when visiting mailbox.
the only thing left is in pandaria herbalist gathers so much spirits of life and mana which are BoP and those dont fit herbs bag, so i had to equip more regular bags, but generally the broblem is solved

----------


## jumperu

> yeah thats the thing, its got the target items in to-send list and it sends them but it sends only 1 letter when you visit a mailbox, so its like i have 100+ bag slots as i start botting with empty bags, and 12 free slots as it goes to mail, sends 1 letter and goes back on gathering route 
> trying to reinstall the addon, just deleted its settings in wtf folder, will check it around..
> 
> _upd._
> looks like i found the problem, it starts panic if you add more than one recipient in omail settings, with only one nickname it sends properly all stuff that you added into to-send list and that you have in bags when visiting mailbox.
> the only thing left is in pandaria herbalist gathers so much spirits of life and mana which are BoP and those dont fit herbs bag, so i had to equip more regular bags, but generally the broblem is solved


Use scrap addon, add those spirits to the sell list; cause bot goes to vendor first, then to mail.
The full backpack of those is worth 200g or so  :Smile: ...u don't need to equip a regular bag too..

talked to the developer...probably macro will be added again in next release



Edit:

*NEW RELEASE 04.01.2014*

Download Here

Fixes:
- Added macro for mail
- Aoe skinning (there was a bug where if bot killed more than 1 mob - it would only skinn the last one)
- Fly engine - sometimes after combat, it does not loot the node he fought for....double check that the node is harvested
Other small fixes.


waiting for some feedback or ideas for plugins!

----------


## tylen

> Use scrap addon, add those spirits to the sell list; cause bot goes to vendor first, then to mail.
> The full backpack of those is worth 200g or so ...u don't need to equip a regular bag too..


you forgot that i cant use vendoring because of encoding, so i have to vendor stuff manually (though i do use scrap, just have to walk to vendor manually)

----------


## jumperu

> you forgot that i cant use vendoring because of encoding, so i have to vendor stuff manually (though i do use scrap, just have to walk to vendor manually)


you can get rid of those by other means too..like...for the mount use a macro

/use life spirit
/cast swift fly form

or...you can use the "send key in battle" from engine settings...just drag on that bar/key the life spirit so every time it gets into a fight it uses 1

----------


## tylen

thats an idea, i only hope its usable if you have already full HP \ mana

_upd._
and it works, i put /use life spirit and /use water spirit strokes before /cast _mount_, ofc it uses only life one if there is any in bags, then summons mount, but if there's no life spirits in bags it drinks mana ones, and i doubt that bot will gather spirits more frequently than summon a mount, so generally thank you for the idea, Jump )

----------


## dawawe

Ive been having issues after running the bot for long periods the UI becomes unresponsive to a point where if i want it to stop i have to end it from the task manager anyone else have this problem?

----------


## tylen

i only experienced sort of that because of low computer performance when i ran too many wow processes on a way too weak machine, so i doubt if thats kinda bot program issue

----------


## jumperu

> Ive been having issues after running the bot for long periods the UI becomes unresponsive to a point where if i want it to stop i have to end it from the task manager anyone else have this problem?


if you have oqueue or similar addon....lazybot monitors whispers u get, oqueue works by sending alot of wisps u won't see ingame, but they are there, if u open wisper window in lazybot you will see the spam, and yea, after a while it will become unresponsive.
try disabling all addons and see how it is.

----------


## Jonathandhd

So, I've encountered a problem with the skinning function. I have both Wait to Loot, Skinning and Memory Writing checked yet, after killing a mob the bot will go into the skinning process, the skinning bar will start to load then the bot will go into "Moving" almost immediately, not giving it enough time to finish skinning and looting, if anyone knows how to help, please let me know. I've seen a few other people with this problem, and think it would be helpful to solve.

----------


## tylen

> So, I've encountered a problem with the skinning function. I have both Wait to Loot, Skinning and Memory Writing checked yet, after killing a mob the bot will go into the skinning process, the skinning bar will start to load then the bot will go into "Moving" almost immediately, not giving it enough time to finish skinning and looting, if anyone knows how to help, please let me know. I've seen a few other people with this problem, and think it would be helpful to solve.


did you try a latency in general tab of general settings? aint sure of that but might help

----------


## Janbayzo

Hey as of today I have been unable to use Lazybot. Is anyone else experiencing this? I have re downloaded from the last update to no avail. Can anybody help me out?

At least a confirmation if it is still up and running for others would be nice so I can try to figure out what I havent done. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> Hey as of today I have been unable to use Lazybot. Is anyone else experiencing this? I have re downloaded from the last update to no avail. Can anybody help me out?
> 
> At least a confirmation if it is still up and running for others would be nice so I can try to figure out what I havent done. Thanks in advance.


was running ok yesterday before patch day, maybe it was some ninja patch! ...wait for a bit..

----------


## Janbayzo

lmao thankyou Jumperu for the response and for all your effort. Love the bot, don't know why i didn't use it sooner.

----------


## DArkjacks

Okay I need some serious help.

The bot isn't doing anything for me, it's just flying around, sometimes running into walls, its passing nodes while twitching in my air up and down.. I have no idea whats going on.

----------


## DArkjacks

I'm using, or trying to use, the kunlai profile.

----------


## jumperu

> I'm using, or trying to use, the kunlai profile.



so much info!...we can really help you now.

no really, read the first post, all ur answers are there, also some post-guides, like if u want help, tick log debug and post here so we can see what is going on, cause we cannot guess.
more to the point, you probably did not install .net framework, or you are not running wow or lazybot as admin

----------


## DArkjacks

> so much info!...we can really help you now.
> 
> no really, read the first post, all ur answers are there, also some post-guides, like if u want help, tick log debug and post here so we can see what is going on, cause we cannot guess.
> more to the point, you probably did not install .net framework, or you are not running wow or lazybot as admin


I have .net 4.5

Also when I go to "Engine Settings" and tick the "mine" box I get an error and a force application shutdown.



```
Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace:    at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in c:\Users\Warrior\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

----------


## charles420

do u have the latest version ? or try 2 re download the latest version

----------


## jumperu

> I have .net 4.5
> 
> Also when I go to "Engine Settings" and tick the "mine" box I get an error and a force application shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> ...


are you 100% sure you have set the mount bar&key?
Also check if you have a file named Quickgraph.dll in your lb folder.

----------


## sejson1810

Well I was attempting to mine as it stops at a mine site, but i dosent mine it just mounts op and fly away, i dont know what to do?

----------


## jumperu

> Well I was attempting to mine as it stops at a mine site, but i dosent mine it just mounts op and fly away, i dont know what to do?



Keys tab: This is where you set your food bar/key, you can set it the same for food and drink if from your food you gain both effects. Mount bar/key - this is the ground mount bar - for grinding engine. Note: the mount set here will only be used if the profile you loaded was made using a ground mount vertices - you can see if that is the case by going to profile options - in the radar the dots(vertices) should be white. Be sure to set the key for ATTACK, and read it's tooltip, you must set it to a spell that when cast on yourself will give a red error message.* VERY IMPORTANT: Set the keys from the right side of this window the same as in wow - keybinds - this is also shown in the manual of the bot.*
*


@everyone, Later Edit:

**Some addons i recommend for use with the bot:
- Sounds for almost everything Alt-Tab Toggle or EventNotifier
- Mail all items on a list O-Mail and ofc Postal
- Know how many and where any item you have is Altoholic
- Sort/organize ur bags, best addon i ever saw, takes 2-3 seconds to neatly arrange all items in bags J-pack (it hasn't been updated since 2009, but works very good, just make a macro with the command /jp and u are set)
- AutoRepair , Scrap(junk-seller) , SuperGuildInvite - inv ppl in ur guild*

----------


## batok

> are you 100% sure you have set the mount bar&key?
> Also check if you have a file named Quickgraph.dll in your lb folder.


same issue i have the Quickgraph.dll but idk where to find the mount bar and key ive looked everywhere i could be blind

----------


## jumperu

mount bar&key must be set in flying engine - engine options, must be the same as in wow

----------


## Feepee

I had the same problem DArkjacks had. When i try to modify anything in the Engine settings it crashes with the same error. Older bot works fine.

----------


## jumperu

> I had the same problem DArkjacks had. When i try to modify anything in the Engine settings it crashes with the same error. Older bot works fine.


well, as u see in the error, it's about the mount key...._\Release\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
_
and line 79 is:

FlyingSettings.FlyingMountBar = KeysFlyingMountBar.SelectedItem.ToString();


which means you did not set fly mount bar&key, or you cannot write the file "lazy_flying.ini" from your lb/settings ... probably cause it was created on another computer...
so...simple solution is, delete the entire settings folder from your lazybot main folder, and redo all your settings.

----------


## Janbayzo

hey I was given this message whilst opening:

Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in c:\Users\Warrior\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 57
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## ppnc

Any reason I can't send a message with accentuation? It simply won't let me use ã à or any accentuation at all.
Pretty annoying since I use this all the time.

----------


## jumperu

> hey I was given this message whilst opening:
> 
> Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: mscorlib
> Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
> at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
> at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
> at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in c:\Users\Warrior\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 57
> ...


ignore that error, just open it again




> Any reason I can't send a message with accentuation? It simply won't let me use ã à or any accentuation at all.
> Pretty annoying since I use this all the time.


it is an english bot, english language doesn't have those!

----------


## ppnc

=[ Got a workaround, just write anywhere else and copy paste into the bot =]

The bot is trying to mine underground nodes, anything I can do about this?

----------


## jumperu

> =[ Got a workaround, just write anywhere else and copy paste into the bot =]
> 
> The bot is trying to mine underground nodes, anything I can do about this?



manual blacklist > open radar - click on them - should turn to red
auto blacklist > engine options - tick auto-blacklist nodes

----------


## ppnc

Thank you again.
Almost forgot, where can I clear my blacklist or remove a single node?

----------


## jumperu

> Thank you again.
> Almost forgot, where can I clear my blacklist or remove a single node?


open the profile you are using with notepad...although idk if u know which node to clear..
or
open radar and click on the node again...it turns green

----------


## ppnc

Just found something strange, my accentuation doesn't work properly even when I'm writing in anything besides the bot (chrome, office, etc).
This is REALLY annoying, it's interfering in my normal PC use.

----------


## jumperu

> Just found something strange, my accentuation doesn't work properly even when I'm writing in anything besides the bot (chrome, office, etc).
> This is REALLY annoying, it's interfering in my normal PC use.



try this

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2220884 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## wowdude12345

Is this program any less safe than it was before? Im a little afraid to use it with the recent mass ban of players.

----------


## jumperu

> Is this program any less safe than it was before? Im a little afraid to use it with the recent mass ban of players.



*- Lazybot Revolution is a completly passive bot (you are 99% safe if you don't use MH/MW, you still need to keep an eye on it), more on this below

Q: Shall i use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing?
A: Mouse Hook and Memory Writing basically do the same thing, allows u to use ur mouse while botting (bot in background), so it's up to u if it's worth the risks:
If you don't use MH/MW:

upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot at all, completely passive, a gm however can tp,wisper,log you out ..etc..to determine if u are human or not

downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp (atleast in flying mode, in grinding mode only when it dies)
If you use MH/MW:

upside: you can use your comp while botting, bot will not bother you, just put it in background, small wow window, don't minimize wow or the bot

downside: if you get reported and blizz scans you, it will find the bot attached to wow.exe (don't ask me the probability % cause idk) = ban
*

It's all in the 1st post!  :Smile: , but the short answer - it's the same as before, nothing has changed in the main core and will never change, LB will never inject or modify game files like ALL the other bots do, it is completely passive.

----------


## Nevyo

Hello! I'm having some problems with pool fishing profiles by hypertoken. I'm using the standard flying engine combined with his profile for VOT4W, but the problem is the same for all of the zones. Bot will fly around the rivers like its supposed to, but it wont stop to fish at pools.
The fishing engine by r0mbot is working perfectly (stand still fishing), but when i try to load a profile with the engine a blank window appears. I'm guessing this is normal, and i should somehow use flying engine combined with hypertoken's profiles for pool fishing? So basicly my question is, how do i set up a flying engine together with pool fishing profiles, so the bot stops and fishes at pools and doesn't just circle around. Thanks!

----------


## jumperu

> I'm guessing this is normal, and i should somehow use flying engine combined with hypertoken's profiles for pool fishing? So basicly my question is, how do i set up a flying engine together with pool fishing profiles, so the bot stops and fishes at pools and doesn't just circle around. Thanks!


Yes, select fly engine, load the profile and @engine settings window - at the bottom ... you have the settings for pool fishing (u gotta know the find fish spell)

----------


## Nevyo

> Yes, select fly engine, load the profile and @engine settings window - at the bottom ... you have the settings for pool fishing (u gotta know the find fish spell)


I've checked that box but didn't know i needed the spell (figured the bot scans for objects even without it). Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

> I've checked that box but didn't know i needed the spell (figured the bot scans for objects even without it). Thanks a lot!



No, u have to have that, go to stv valley coast, i got it off the 4th debris there.

----------


## nickisgawd999

I got banned this morning (I didn't use mouse hook or memory writing). It's probably from letting the bot mine all night while I slept. Is there any way I can let the bot mine while flying under the radar? Or are those areas like the VOT4W too busy to bot long periods?

----------


## jumperu

> It's probably from letting the bot mine all night while I slept


U think? ..there are a few botting guides/rules/common knowledge linked in the 1st post at the bottom, and they all say don't bot for long periods of time, and always keep an eye on your bot.




> Is there any way I can let the bot mine while flying under the radar?


Like wall-hack?...no such think in our days..maybe a few years ago!

----------


## nickisgawd999

I supervised it at first, but that defeats the purpose if I have to constantly watch it..

----------


## jumperu

Not if you don't wanna get banned, i leave my bots in the background while i play with main. Check them from time to time for stucks, whispers, etc.. so they still gather and i still play my game. You wanna use a bot, and u aspect it to work flawlessly, i hate to disappoint you, but a bot doesn't mean AI, if he get's whispered, ganked, etc...he won't know what to do!

----------


## tylen

didnt noticed any regularity of that, but relogging occasionally just doesnt work, what that could be :confused:




> Error when relogging: System.NullReferenceException: В экземпляре объекта не задана ссылка на объект. *eng: Object reference not set to an instance of an object*
> в LazyEvo.Plugins.Relogger.Relog() в c:\Users\Warrior\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\Plugins\Relogger.cs:строка 110

----------


## Romulis2000

how do i get the fishing part to work

----------


## alex41

> LINK 
> 
> It's the last version of the bot, with the updated herbs and mines, and it has all the new behaviors.


the link is dead

----------


## jumperu

> the link is dead



yea, it's a 2 year old post  :Smile: ...
and, clear ur imbox, u cannot receive anymore pm's
i left u a visitor message, maybe u didn't saw it, here is the link to my collect folder, hope it helps u

Collect

----------


## alex41

thanks a lot it work with your collect folders, i think you must aded it with the last version. and thanks again.

----------


## Apennatie

How rough is it on your computer? Else I'm just gonna let my shitty laptop run and I can continue on my computer. keeping an eye on the bot  :Big Grin: . Btw, bot is working great, too bad I can only give you 1 rep  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> thanks a lot it work with your collect folders, i think you must aded it with the last version. and thanks again.


glad u solved it!




> How rough is it on your computer? Else I'm just gonna let my shitty laptop run and I can continue on my computer. keeping an eye on the bot . Btw, bot is working great, too bad I can only give you 1 rep


How rough?.... you mean how much cpu the bot uses? ...if so, i guess it depends on pc configuration, one bot does not use that much cpu/ram(50-100mb aprox ram usage), and wow should be windowed-and made smallest window (not minimized) when botting.

on i7 920 (2,6ghz) 8core with 24gb ddr3 triple channel i managed to run 10wow's+10bots and 2 main-wow's at the same time without any issues  :Wink: 
proof: https://i.imgur.com/rsBSlih.jpg 

in conclusion, it depends on pc config, especially on the ram if you want to run more bots, so get as much ram as u can!

----------


## Justinepally

woah Jumperu! You are a GOD!  :Big Grin:

----------


## supositorio666

my engine not working i dont know why

when i change it its like this Could not load a valid grinding profile
and when i try to use any profile its just tells me that the profile i tried to load is not a valid profiel for this engine

someone knows about this?

----------


## jumperu

> my engine not working i dont know why
> 
> when i change it its like this Could not load a valid grinding profile
> and when i try to use any profile its just tells me that the profile i tried to load is not a valid profiel for this engine
> 
> someone knows about this?


they key in life in reading = learning

taken from first post (which you should have read)




> There are 2 types of profiles:
> - Grinding profiles that work only when the Grinding engine is selected (the profile is composed from 2 files, like example.xml + example.xml.path,
> - Gathering profile that work only when the Flying Engine is selected (the profile is composed from only 1 file, like example.xml - these are the same as 3-4 years ago when the bot started, so no matter how old it is, they will work, nothing changed). Also the blacklisted nodes for the profile are saved in the file, so edit the file with notepad or whatever, and delete the lines with [Badnode] in front if you want to start fresh or if you have alot of black (bad) nodes on your radar and your harvest/hour rate is low.
> Trying to load a profile with a wrong engine will lead to an error message "Could not load a valid profile for the selected engine" or "Engine returned false on load".





> *Q: What are Profiles?*
> *A: Profile is the path that tells the bot where to go and who to kill. you can save these anywhere on your comp, then load them from profile settings/load a profile..
> There are 2 kind of profiles....1 for each engine....
> fly gathering profile ..which is 1 file...name.xml....
> grinding profile...which is made of 2 files...name.xml and name.path.xml
> *



There is also a section in which i explained step-by-step how to configure the bot from scratch. There are also 3-4 other guides(linked) at the bottom.
*
BEFORE YOU START/USE ANY BOT(not just Lazy) READ EVERYTHING YOU CAN ABOUT IT, this is not a paid bot in which you can download it and just press start and it works. There is a lot of info explaining everything in the first post, i worked hard to write all that ...idk why ppl don't take a few mins to read all that shit...would make their/our life easier

**sry i just woke up, i'm abit cranky  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

heard that there was a ban wave of pqr users, was any LB plus pqr user catched?

----------


## jumperu

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2959504 (Official "Ban wave" 22. Jan 2014 Thread)


4 accounts for me, got only 72 hours...i was using lazybot on all of them (on 2 of them even at the time the hammer hit)  :Smile:

----------


## gav

i got a problem grinding engine.....the bot goin to: 
im stuck 0
im stuck 1
im stuck 2
im stuck 3
......and the bot char going out of the profile verdict line....
i saw that u got this problem too Jumperu :Big Grin:  on the top left of this pic---> https://i.imgur.com/rsBSlih.jpg 
i wanna know what do u do with this problem?
cuz some times the bot may realy for all time stuck behind a rock or in the water after this problem,for all time

----------


## jumperu

in that pic, the engine is flying engine, and the "stuck/done/stuck/done" is thrown when cpu goes 100%, bot stucks into a branch, etc..

if your bot goes off the path, frequently, change the profile, most likely is from that.

----------


## charles420

Ok Here is Diggy Engine For you Guys Aka Archaeology Engine Panda Support Is Added
Things You Will Need 
- Addons
-------------
- Archy Archy - Archaeology Assistant - Archaeology - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
Make Sure Archy Is open 
- Tomtom TomTom - Map & Minimap - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
----------------------------------------------------
Make Sure Survey is on bar 
- You Will Need To Remake The Profiles The Ones It Comes With Bug Out on some dig sites From Time to Time Ive Seen You Can use them But i would watch it !!! Im not inc My Panda Profile You will Need to make Your Own If you don't Know How to make a Profile Or Cant Figure It our Wait For someone To Make Them

I Know Were The Bugs Are in The Engine No Need To Say this is Erroring / Not working I am Rebuilding the Whole Engine Again with better support

Download Link -------------- Release

----------


## tylen

sad i dont use Archaeology, but im sure tons of ppl will appretiate that, thanks =)

----------


## jumperu

> Ok Here is Diggy Engine For you Guys Aka Archaeology Engine Panda Support Is Added
> Things You Will Need 
> - Addons
> -------------
> - Archy Archy - Archaeology Assistant - Archaeology - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
> Make Sure Archy Is open 
> - Tomtom TomTom - Map & Minimap - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Make Sure Survey is on bar 
> ...


thank you for your hard work charles, +Rep from me (as should others do)..

----------


## tylen

i never used druid for gathering stuff, so im wondering if LB presses dismount button before gathering in druid flight form like he does so on other classes? (which would make using flight form for faster herbs gathering pointless) :confused:

----------


## jumperu

no, druid gather in flight form without dismounting..lol
always has been this way

----------


## tylen

oh its just already set in LB code?

----------


## jumperu

yes.
as i said, it does not dismount when u herb, only when it harvests a mine

----------


## tylen

ok thank you so much

----------


## Imh0TeP

Hi

Dint Find Any Answers But
Tthe bot is not gathering herbs .... some thing i must to know? I dont know what its it. 

Thanks for your time.

----------


## charles420

add the latest herb xml file in collect

----------


## Rex123

Have a problem. He skip mines and when go click on mine he can't hit her. How can fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> Have a problem. He skip mines and when go click on mine he can't hit her. How can fix this?


engine settings - tick mine/herb ?
general settings - keys - interact with target and interact with mouseover set as ingame? 
_1. General Settings:_

Keys tab: This is where you set your food bar/key, you can set it the same for food and drink if from your food you gain both effects. Mount bar/key - this is the ground mount bar - for grinding engine. Note: the mount set here will only be used if the profile you loaded was made using a ground mount vertices - you can see if that is the case by going to profile options - in the radar the dots(vertices) should be white. Be sure to set the key for ATTACK, and read it's tooltip, you must set it to a spell that when cast on yourself will give a red error message. VERY IMPORTANT: Set the keys from the right side of this window the same as in wow - keybinds - this is also shown in the manual of the bot.

----------


## tylen

had an issue when druid occasionally fell into water (Uldum) and stopped coz you cant use flight form in water, solved that by using mount macro



> /cast [swimming] *Any_Flying_Mount* ; swift flight form


p.s. if i only knew about such macro parameters like [swimming] before, there would be so less pain in Vashj'ir  :EEK!:

----------


## jumperu

haha, imbah..tnx
i only bot with drood for gathering, so this is very helpful..
the dev was trying to introduce again the atl mount setting, but if he can't maybe he can hardcode this macro!

----------


## tylen

also how do you make moonkin cast proper spell when he has no eclipse? i use Astral Communion if no eclipse atm and of course he gets proper eclipse points when casting instant starsurge proc, but mb theres better way to solve this?

----------


## Rex123

A problem with skip is fixed... collect  :Smile:  One more question if can. How can make he trying more when can't going to high mine ? He just go for 2sec and see can't get her and just back on way.

----------


## tylen

> How can make he trying more when can't going to high mine ? He just go for 2sec and see can't get her and just back on way.


play with Z-modifier in Engine settings, that would work

----------


## Dodgexander

Can't find the sungsong ranch farming option

----------


## jumperu

> Can't find the sungsong ranch farming option


that engine is no longer available.

----------


## Rex123

Very thx on both, @jumperu and @tylen.

----------


## Deminish

How can I find the waypoint my character is standing on? i have a profile with 1 single bad waypoint i need to delete. I figured if iopen the profile in notepad, i can delete the wp. My cords dont match the wp

----------


## jumperu

> How can I find the waypoint my character is standing on? i have a profile with 1 single bad waypoint i need to delete. I figured if iopen the profile in notepad, i can delete the wp. My cords dont match the wp



well i will try to respond, it's a bit hard though..

1. make a backup of the profile
2. open xxx.xml (example) profile with notepad - and go ingame to the point u want to delete
3. go to profile settings, and add another waypoint right next to the one u want to delete - then save the profile xxx1.xml and open it with notepad
4. now the hard part...u have to compare the 2 files and see what line was added ....then delete that line and the one under it (or above) ...save the new modified profile xxx3.xml...load it and test
5. always have radar opened, so u can see how waypoints are

I did this on a few profiles as well, but if there is a point where it gets stuck, you probably need to delete 1-2 waypoints, but add another 3-4 that goes round that spot.
As a sidenote, for better and easier comparison i recomend u install Notepad++ with the plugin Compare...makes a huge difference  :Smile: 
I hope u understood, but if u have more questions, feel free to post again.

----------


## nickisgawd999

I downloaded the new LB release and when i try to open the LB application it says: "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You might not have permission." So I tried running it as administrator and it still didn't work. The previous LB version worked fine for me.

----------


## darius7

Ok i'm using LB for quite a long time but archy engine stops at a certen point it goes to the archaelogy site does everything right it uses survey it does mount up and then this "Found Survey Tool (Red), facing it and going in direction" and the bot stop there without doing anyrthing. Any ideas?

----------


## darius7

ok found the reason was my mistake!

----------


## Deminish

Hey jumperu, how's everything going for you?

I need some help lol.
I tried this for at least 2 hours and still couldnt work. It's extremely simple..i know, but the bot kept screwing up on me. How can i make a profile to stand in 1 spot and aoe?
I need a monk to use Rushing Jade wind when not in CD, Experl harm when below 90% health, and Guard when he has 2 Chi.
I made a behavior but it kept messing up. He would stand there and do the above at a very slow rate.... I'm trying to farm lovely charms @ Spawn of Anger - NPC - World of Warcraft and need monk to stay at 1 spot and aoe... can you help ?

----------


## tylen

> Hey jumperu, how's everything going for you?
> 
> I need some help lol.
> I tried this for at least 2 hours and still couldnt work. It's extremely simple..i know, but the bot kept screwing up on me. How can i make a profile to stand in 1 spot and aoe?
> I need a monk to use Rushing Jade wind when not in CD, Experl harm when below 90% health, and Guard when he has 2 Chi.
> I made a behavior but it kept messing up. He would stand there and do the above at a very slow rate.... I'm trying to farm lovely charms @ Spawn of Anger - NPC - World of Warcraft and need monk to stay at 1 spot and aoe... can you help ?


you don't even need LB to do that, i use only macro and key spammer to farm charms exactly where you are; just make a macro like 



> /target spawn of anger *- in case if your ability need a target, and you don't want it to be the Shadows of Anger*
> /castsequence aoe , aoe , aoe , a healing spell *- its not that hard to time using even different abilities*


bind it and use any key presser, and there you are

but if you nessesarily need LB to do that, and it goes too slow as you said, then first what i got is check global cooldown in behavior settings, sometimes setting it to even less than 1 sec helps

----------


## dawawe

> Hey jumperu, how's everything going for you?
> 
> I need some help lol.
> I tried this for at least 2 hours and still couldnt work. It's extremely simple..i know, but the bot kept screwing up on me. How can i make a profile to stand in 1 spot and aoe?
> I need a monk to use Rushing Jade wind when not in CD, Experl harm when below 90% health, and Guard when he has 2 Chi.
> I made a behavior but it kept messing up. He would stand there and do the above at a very slow rate.... I'm trying to farm lovely charms @ Spawn of Anger - NPC - World of Warcraft and need monk to stay at 1 spot and aoe... can you help ?


Have they not hotfixed these mobs yet? they hotfixed HoS, Ulduar, SSB, and TotT already

----------


## Deminish

> you don't even need LB to do that, i use only macro and key spammer to farm charms exactly where you are; just make a macro like 
> 
> bind it and use any key presser, and there you are
> 
> but if you nessesarily need LB to do that, and it goes too slow as you said, then first what i got is check global cooldown in behavior settings, sometimes setting it to even less than 1 sec helps


I dont know of any key presser that isnt detectable

----------


## charles420

just get like automouse cliker !!!

----------


## Deminish

also /castsequence because if a spell, like guard in MOnks, has 30 sec CD.. i cant use the macro for the next 30sec

----------


## supositorio666

New patch - dosent allow to attach Lazy bot

Not in game, could not attach

----------


## jumperu

> I dont know of any key presser that isnt detectable


_keyspam (_keySpam: Timed Keys Sender v1.2)




> New patch - dosent allow to attach Lazy bot
> 
> Not in game, could not attach


yea, update is coming soon

----------


## supositorio666

Jumperu THank you for your work and for all those involved in this project

----------


## Kiraush

I cannot attach Lazybot to my wow profile, any ideas what might be wrong?
I've tried running them both as administrator already

----------


## tylen

> I cannot attach Lazybot to my wow profile, any ideas what might be wrong?
> I've tried running them both as administrator already


 if you play on US realm, and its already 5.4.7 hit, then just wait on the edge of your seat for LB to be updated by the developer; you will find update here

----------


## tylen

thanks so much, wish you to have a quality time  :Wink:

----------


## Deminish

> _keyspam (_keySpam: Timed Keys Sender v1.2)
> 
> 
> 
> yea, update is coming soon


Awesome, ty so much,,, wish i Had known about this

----------


## charles420

all the offsets should be updated / working now +Rep everyone that helped !!!!!
Release

----------


## jumperu

> all the offsets should be updated / working now +Rep everyone that helped !!!!!
> Release


Thank you for the fast update.

Still looking for :

*"anyone that has c#/.net skills, and wanna be involved in improving the bot, creating plugins and stuff, pm me!"*

----------


## nickisgawd999

Norton tells me there's some unsafe files when running the LB executable file. Any validity to this? or do i tell my security to ignore the flags?

----------


## gav

> all the offsets should be updated / working now +Rep everyone that helped !!!!!
> Release


:O what a fast update....i love u m8:X

----------


## jumperu

> Norton tells me there's some unsafe files when running the LB executable file. Any validity to this? or do i tell my security to ignore the flags?



Protect you account with https://code.google.com/p/winauth/ and stop worring about anti-virus false/positive flags.

I use that on a few account for a few years now, works very good.

----------


## tylen

ouch, just noticed that Whisper detection doesnt work, must be 1 of things that still need to be updated, or is it only me having that non-working?

----------


## charles420

all the offsets should be updated / working now +Rep everyone that helped !!!!!
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ub...6ca/Release.7z

----------


## supositorio666

got fixed again is this new release works?
with today patch?
its pretty annoying haha

----------


## Rex123

Before 1week i take bann :S

----------


## DarkDevastator

I'm looking for links to OLD versions of this addon - Lazyot 1.5.2 and 1.5.5 are made for Cata 4.3.4

I have two semi-functional lazybot programs, one has a gathering, one has gathering / flying - neither have fishing or any other engine- I have tried for almost 20 hours and a week of research to locate a COMPATIBLE fishing engine for this old lazybot program. Every engine I try has 'a blank interface when you select profiles' = so I'm guessing they are just the wrong versions...

Any ideas?

Does anyone have a holy grail - the lazybot 4.3.4 compatible version - with a massive collection of engines / profiles /behaviors etc? i would like to have one...

----------


## jumperu

> Every engine I try has 'a blank interface when you select profiles' = so I'm guessing they are just the wrong versions...


it is blank cause u gotta use it with fly engine..u load a profile recorded with the fly engine...and set the option in the fly [email protected]

----------


## DarkDevastator

I loaded the 'flying engine' (instead of the fishing engine) - I loaded a profile - and there are no options for fishing.


This is an older lazybot - it does not have the features that newer versions offer. 

I have no idea how to make the fishing bot work.


-Edit - I was given a GOOD legit copy of the bot by Jumperu and it all looks good now. - If looking for an older version of the bot be aware that there are a bunch of jerks repacking this thing with viruses and such...

I should be all good now. Thanks

----------


## tylen

sorry if i aint getting smth but why would some1 need an older version since it wont work on live? (neither on private)

----------


## jumperu

some older versions work on private servers, u just gotta be pretty lucky to match an old LB with that specific wow version..

----------


## nicholass06

Thanks for 5.4.7 support  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2buymore

very nice guy, ++

----------


## Omarax

Hi,

i dont use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing, but the bot doesnt take my mouse to gather herbs.


So, is this correct in the new version?

----------


## charles420

it takes over my mouse u sure the settings off

----------


## Aceswild161

Just want to say thanks for all the support for this bot.

----------


## Omarax

> it takes over my mouse u sure the settings off


i dont know why, but memory writing was on...

sry and thx

----------


## charles420

glad you fixed it !!!

----------


## ricci77

Reporting that the "Max units at node" option seems not working on last Lazybot version, when is set to "0".
Bot isnt auto-blacklisting nodes having 0+ units. It doesnt find hostile npcs near nodes.
Anyone else having this behaviour?
Ty.  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> Reporting that the "Max units at node" option seems not working on last Lazybot version, when is set to "0".
> Bot isnt auto-blacklisting nodes having 0+ units. It doesnt find hostile npcs near nodes.
> Anyone else having this behaviour?
> Ty.


you are probably doing something wrong, just tested and all is ok




> [21:22:10] We approached the node
> *[21:22:11] To many units at node.*
> [21:22:11] Found possible node: Rich Cobalt Deposit : 17371199716364902504
> [21:22:11] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6073,873, -2672,15, 293,3498]
> [21:22:16] We approached the node
> [21:22:17] Descending
> [21:22:19] Going to do harvest now
> [21:22:19] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [21:22:24] Found possible node: Talandra's Rose : 17371200536703579461
> ...


I have mobs @node set to 0, and it auto-blacklist's the node if there is a mob near it.




*@everyone


Does anyone still has a version of SHADOW bot and is able to upload it somewhere for me?...i need to test something.*

----------


## supositorio666

My MISTAKE i think its not possible Thanx still Jumperu UR AWESOME

----------


## ddtmm2

I'm running into an issue...I didn't see in the last few pages, so here's hoping I didn't miss it.

I've got all the keybidings set, all the prep work done. I've loaded a profile but it came back with the issue:

[6:41:51 PM] Reset bar to first
[6:41:52 PM] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[6:41:52 PM] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting

I figured maybe the profile was bad, so I quickly made my own test...and it came back with the same issue. What am I doing wrong here?

----------


## tylen

check combat settings and set a behavior

----------


## shahharsh2010

I don't know whats wrong with my bot but it never seem to lend near by herb or ore either it lands few inch away. it dies specially when ore is at edge of mountain. any solution to land bot on right on top of ore?

i re installed re setup and everything same problam

----------


## charles420

Should only dismount when on ground
U wanna post a log file so I can see what the bot is doing when it does that Ty at work can't test atm

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Should only dismount when on ground
> U wanna post a log file so I can see what the bot is doing when it does that Ty at work can't test atm


it dis mount when on ground but it fly pass ore and land 3 to 4 yard away and dismount and fall off mountain.
and if its just short hill it trys to loot from ground downhill which is far away
it only happens on paladin and dk with speed boost. i tried on priest 99% it works fine.
do you think it has to do with speed boost of dk and paladin 10%? 
also log seems normal.

----------


## tylen

i experienced such problems on different profiles with different classes (warr, dk, pala, druid) from time to time, never was a big deal, just solved by blacklisting those nodes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pepeperez303

Greetings! It's great that you keep the hard work on this amazing program, thanks Charles! 
Btw, Diggy is not working atm, is it?

Oh.. you have to make a profile for each digsite right? hmmm how do you do that o.O

----------


## charles420

Diggy is working and profile with grinding engine / sub for each site / connecting them

----------


## manolete

hi, i install the new version of the bot but it cant see herb or ore. it is flying all the time following the route of the profile but dont do nothing more. 
all the keyboard is ok without any problem. i check out mouseover and memory writing.
I look the radar and i can see the herbs and ores.
reinstall all and continue the same error.
thanks.

----------


## jumperu

> hi, i install the new version of the bot but it cant see herb or ore. it is flying all the time following the route of the profile but dont do nothing more. 
> all the keyboard is ok without any problem. i check out mouseover and memory writing.
> I look the radar and i can see the herbs and ores.
> reinstall all and continue the same error.
> thanks.


engine settings - tick herb / mine
engine settings - collect tab - make sure that all the herb /ore names are there, exactly as ingame, capitalization matters!


@all 

Updated "Combat" rogue behavior again:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/io...by+jumperu.xml

additions:
Pick pocket in pull section (now u don't need a macro, it will approach the mob =10yards - cast pickpoket - cast ambush or cheapshot)
Killing spree on cd
Shiv for more healing
Gouge if kick is on cd
Tweaked other spells to work ok.

*TALENTS MUST BE : 1-2-2-1-1 ( i'm lvl 81 so add ur lvl 90 talent as u think fit)
*
Tested @lvl 81 with mobs lvl 85 ....no looms..worked ok.

Previous versions (read the posts for the setup!!)
*release lvl 1-45 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)* 
*
release lvl 1-75*

----------


## infusionx10304

hey noob question but how do you set up the bars? 

IE i was doing ele shammy and i watch it switch between bars but not really do anything????

----------


## tylen

> hey noob question but how do you set up the bars? 
> 
> IE i was doing ele shammy and i watch it switch between bars but not really do anything????


me, i create combat behavior and where i must choose 'cast spell' or 'press key' i always pick 'key', so i set action bars in game the way the bot presses proper buttons so as to use proper spells

----------


## jumperu

> hey noob question but how do you set up the bars? 
> 
> IE i was doing ele shammy and i watch it switch between bars but not really do anything????


from first post: 
Tick "log debug", wich is next to the start button, and copy/paste the log, you can almost always find the cause of the problem in the LB log.Put your spells on bar 1-6 key 1-0 (not keys 11,12)

----------


## m9s

Hello! I want to offer own profiles for the warrior. tests showed more than 80% of the possible damage.
Arms Warrior M9snick.xml
Fury Warrior M9snick.xml
Prot Warrior M9snick.xml
if somebody improve my profiles I will be grateful :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

during development profiles some of the abilities I was not able to add using the spell cast. in this case the option was used send key. (see rules for correct positioning profile action buttons)
*Devastate* ability is not monitored by a bot. spent a lot of time
testing profiles, I met a problem. when the fight going with the fat and weak opponent, sometimes my character decides that he was wrong and tries to escape from him. This happened on the Isle of Giants in a battle with *Primal Dirhorn* and similar.
digging in the settings I have not found the time limit battle. is it possible to disable this antibugg setting? it is important for continued fighting, when during a battle with the a fat monster joins another (wandering mob for example)
sometimes my character is trying to get to the center of the earth [9:09:36] Approach: X, Y, Z = [0, 0, 0] dying in water) why?? i love him! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jfbarbequer

so I go to start the bot today and I find it says "no game" to attach to anyone else having this problem it was working fine a few days ago

----------


## tylen

yeah a minor patch hit and ruined attaching to the game, w8ing for update

----------


## alrig

Hi my bot ran fine last night but when I tried to use it today it will not detect my char in game. I am running the 32-bit version and I don't think any changes happened to wow. So I am a bit lost.

----------


## loures

With was due to the patch. And update will soon come.

----------


## alrig

ok thank you for quick response

----------


## charles420

[5.4.7 18019]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ub...6ca/Release.7z

Prb Should of said I Did Add Trainer To engine Settings / A spot To Add The Class Trainer In Profiles  :Smile:  !! To train As u level ECT

Fixed Chat / Attacking Dead Mobs / Outher Players Tags All work Now  :Big Grin:  3/13/2014

----------


## Jfbarbequer

Not sure what that download is supposed to be but its not a working version still doesn't attach.

----------


## tylen

Just tried it, as of launching it works fine; will comment rest stuff in evening

always, thank you so much for update  :Wink: 

upd.: gathering eng - 700 loots so far, combat works, mailing works

----------


## phynixx

I am new to botting and I couldn't find if this was answered in a previous post(sorry if i missed it). Is there a way to use lazy bot in a PQR style where you maintain movement control but the bot handles combat

----------


## m9s

*need the ability to disable time limit battle.* otherwise bot will stop attack the fat mobs after a few minutes

----------


## loures

Greetings. I need some assistance with diggy. My character instead of doing the survey, keeps targeting mobs. Any ideas on what should i do?

----------


## charles420

you can make lazybot work like pqr for bosses using rotator engine 
as for diggy make sure you have the latest version or the one in the new release

----------


## loures

Good Sir. I have the new version of lazybot. Is the new version of diggy included?

----------


## charles420

yes its all ready in there ready to use just need profiles !!!

----------


## loures

Where can i get the profiles? I think that is what is missing.

----------


## charles420

you need to make them or find some one nice enough to make them for u

----------


## m9s

i have not found a direct link to the source code
Where can I find ready to compile source code of grinding engine to edit it for own purposes?

----------


## tylen

> i have not found a direct link to the source code
> Where can I find ready to compile source code of grinding engine to edit it for own purposes?


aint sure if the dev shares source with a 3 posts just joined ppl, but he will contact to you if he finds you as a proper person

----------


## jumperu

*LINK*

Updated 14.03.2014, changes:

-Fixed beep on whisper/showing the message in main log/chat log
-Fixed attacking other player tagged mob
-Fixed targeting/attacking already dead mobs

----------


## kvllx

Nu reusesc sa-l fac sa mearga X_X vechea versiune mergea lejer.
Am bagat flying engine, am bagat profile de mining in hyjal, la behavior am bagat unul de hunter gasit pe net. Dau start bot si se apuca de nebun sa mearga sau sa sara fara nici un sens.... si tot scrie pe ecran " you have no target " .
|-9!
[12:25:23 PM] Attached
[12:26:23 PM] Reset bar to first
[12:26:24 PM] Key: Exposive Shot does not exist on your bars
[12:26:24 PM] Key: Cobra Shot does not exist on your bars
[12:26:24 PM] Bot started
[12:26:24 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[12:26:24 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[12:26:25 PM] Found possible node: Azshara's Veil : 17371254563094967176
[12:26:26 PM] We approached the node
[12:26:27 PM] Descending
[12:26:34 PM] We got into the water, blacklisting node
[12:26:37 PM] We got into the water, lets swim up and see if we can mount
[12:27:00 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## jumperu

First of all, english pls.
Second:
-what version are u using?
-at the combat settings-buffs tab - are there any spells?
-if you open the radar, do u see the red line&dots?

----------


## charles420

When I have some free time I'll make some pve rotations for raids / x pqr users 
For use with rotator engine

----------


## phynixx

I recently made what i believe is a really good grinding profile. I would like to get any feed back as to things I can improve on for future profiles I make. It can level 85-87 in 6 hours if you are rested. Its grinding level 85 elites with almost 500k HP but give 60k exp per kill, I got the idea from a profile for mmocrawlerbot.


Edit: Tried 85 Shaman and druid in cata gear 0 deaths 0 stuck in 6 hours also tried on 86 Rogue same results a before except snakes kept backing up and bot would follow (looked a little odd but still functional)

----------


## charles420

You can post it in this forum and the lazybot forums the links on the first page

----------


## Jfbarbequer

I downloaded the newest version and im still getting the No Game to attach to problem, if anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it. 


Seems with the new patch wow started running in 64 bit mode again I forced it back into 32 bit and it attaches now guess I should of checked that first but hope this might help someone else with the same issue.

----------


## maxneo44

Congratulations on the job provided!

Is it possible to run the latest version Lazybot on 3.3.5 version of WoW? because I tried to do but the bot told me 
"[3:12:08 p.m.] Not ingame, Could not attach 
[3:12:10 p.m.] Not ingame 
[3:12:18 p.m.] Please enter the world "

----------


## jumperu

> Congratulations on the job provided!
> 
> Is it possible to run the latest version Lazybot on 3.3.5 version of WoW? because I tried to do but the bot told me 
> "[3:12:08 p.m.] Not ingame, Could not attach 
> [3:12:10 p.m.] Not ingame 
> [3:12:18 p.m.] Please enter the world "


No, it's not. You have to find the lazybot version that match the wow version u want to play. There are some links at the bottom of the first post to some old versions, maybe u will find what u need.

----------


## maxneo44

I have the correct version of Lazybot to 3.3.5 but the problem is that it's a little bug, but thank you anyway

----------


## jumperu

I updated the behaviors for Combat Rogue and Elemental Shaman if anyone can test.

*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/y45...6bb8/behaviors (contains all my behaviors)*

Combat rogue:
*1st release info (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) 
2nd release info 
3rd release info*
Changes since last version:
- If you are in combat before pulling - it will vanish to execute the pull conditions (if vanish is on cd, it will use shadowmeld)
- Put potion of bar 4 key 9 as before
- Added Shadow Blades spell for more dmg when in combat with >2mobs
- Added Preparation to reset the cooldown on Evasion

Elemental Shaman:
*1st release info*
Changes:
- If potential mobs pull>2 it will pull with Chain Lightning ..if 1 mob it will pull with Lava Burst
- If potential mobs pull>2 it will also cast Frost Shock (after CL).... if 1 mob it will cast Flame Shock (after LB)
- Healing stream totem if under 80%hp, if it drops under 50% it will cast Healing tide totem for more healing
- Added Capacitor Totem for stun if more than 2 mobs
- Added Magma Totem if more than 2 mobs
- Added Call of Elements to reset the cd for Healing Tide Totem


*Made a profile for rogue, can be used from 83(with mop gear) to 87(88low xp), it's ally mop starting zone, just when u get down from ship:*
mobs: Garrosh'ar Peon - NPC - World of Warcraft
profile: Jade forest-garrosh point-start zone humans 85

*Made a profile for shaman, can be used from 83(with mop gear) to 87(88low xp), zone is abit north from ally starting zone, great profile for skinning if u have, but also xp since there are alot of mobs in packs:*
mobs: Thunderfist Matriarch - NPC - World of Warcraft (this is profile zone) and packs of Silverhorn Stag - NPC - World of Warcraft
profile: The thunderwood - Jade forest skinn 85-87 + graveyard




> I recently made what i believe is a really good grinding profile. I would like to get any feed back as to things I can improve on for future profiles I make. It can level 85-87 in 6 hours if you are rested. Its grinding level 85 elites with almost 500k HP but give 60k exp per kill, I got the idea from a profile for mmocrawlerbot.
> Edit: Tried 85 Shaman and druid in cata gear 0 deaths 0 stuck in 6 hours also tried on 86 Rogue same results a before except snakes kept backing up and bot would follow (looked a little odd but still functional)


Also added to 1st post, thanks for contributing!
*btw u can start the bot anywhere near the route, not specifically at that bridge!

----------


## ThaurnolG

thanks for guide.

----------


## m9s

I continue to learn the mechanics of the bot and offer profiles for *rotator*.
place profile in the folder *Release \ Rotations*
Arms Warrior M9snick.xml
click on a rotator in the main window

click *Open rotation manager*

*select rotation manager* and press *Save and close*

check *Enabled*
Go into the game target neutral/hostile target and press *F1* it is standart rotation for 1-3 mobs fights
U can switch 2 modes(even in combat) using *F1* & *F2*
Second mode *F2* is AOE oriented rotation. Enable it and u get 
_/run PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Creature\\LordMarrowgar\\IC_Marrowgar_WW01.wav")_ :Big Grin: 
Notes: 
1)Brust are utilized with the pull and recovery if target in range < 8 (some bosses have big attack radius etva 20-25 so you should come closer to trigger brusts)
2)Bot is aggressive if target in range <25 it used Charge :Big Grin:  bevare escaping out of some void zones.
3)Bot used pummel & Disrupting Shout(if combat with many targets)

*please rate and suggest improvements)* :Big Grin:

----------


## m9s

using diggy
[17:45:11] SendKey: RedMessage Bar: 1 Key: 1
which macro should be on this button?

----------


## jumperu

> using diggy
> [17:45:11] SendKey: RedMessage Bar: 1 Key: 1
> which macro should be on this button?


As far as i know....Survey spell.

Good work with Rotations  :Smile: , ty for contributing.

----------


## m9s

I continue to learn the mechanics of the bot and offer profiles for *Hunter Survival* rotator.
place profile in the folder Release \ Rotations
Hunter Survival m9snick.xml
click on a rotator in the main window

click Open rotation manager

select rotation manager and press Save and close

check Enabled
Go into the game target neutral/hostile target and press F1 it is standart rotation for 1 mobs fights
U can switch 2 modes(even in combat) using F1 & F2
Second mode F2 is AOE oriented rotation. 

Note: Kill Shot dont work... I think some problems with the calculation of % HP
please rate and suggest improvements)

----------


## Witchesway

I have a sight problem here. There are a few herb/mining nodes that the bot cannot reach, but it will try, try, try to reach them anyway, doing silly things like flying into the side of a mountain for 10 minutes in an attempt to get it. Way back when, Lazy Bot used to blacklist such nodes... saying something like "cannot reach, blacklisting for ever" ... it does not do that anymore. How do I fix that?

Oh, under the "General" tab of "Engine Settings" I do have "Auto Blacklist" checked.

----------


## Wesseldndap

Thanks man, pretty good rotation indeed. Doing 140k damage with ilvl 545.
But how do I change it so that it'd trigger Stampede and Rapid Fire on cool down?

Thanks for the nice rotation  :Smile:  








> I continue to learn the mechanics of the bot and offer profiles for *Hunter Survival* rotator.
> place profile in the folder Release \ Rotations
> Hunter Survival m9snick.xml
> click on a rotator in the main window
> 
> click Open rotation manager
> 
> select rotation manager and press Save and close
> 
> ...

----------


## Wesseldndap

I can't seem to find a mage rotation anywhere, has someone got one?

Oh and by the way m9s, my last question is already solved, turns out I had it on bar 1 key - which isn't valid. My bad -,-

----------


## gauderio

I use the "golem sky" days, but when I use lazybot he dismounts to harvest plants, someone can tell me how to make it not disassemble, because when I disconnect lazybot can collect plants without disassembling the mount ... thanks.

----------


## m9s

> I can't seem to find a mage rotation anywhere, has someone got one?


paladin and mage will be available soon. as I will have a break in my schedule raid.

----------


## jumperu

> I use the "golem sky" days, but when I use lazybot he dismounts to harvest plants, someone can tell me how to make it not disassemble, because when I disconnect lazybot can collect plants without disassembling the mount ... thanks.


what? say what? post again, in english this time please, could not understand anything at all!

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

I use lb alot for farming/grinding. I've even written some some of the older combat routines u have in the OP.
I'm also a huge fan of rotation botting for raids and such. After the downfall of pqr and pe I was lost, now I see nice alternatives showing up and I noticed the spqr or w/e passive bot and it made me think of good old LB.

what I would like to see is a plugin that functions in a way like the rotation bots. Let me move and control my character while LB performs my rotation. We aalready have combat routines! If someone could elaborate on the routine tool. Scripts are already supported. It would be pretty awesome

----------


## m9s

Beta profile for *Frost mage rotator*
Frost mage m9snick.xml
nothing difficult. average DPS
*Note:* 
Frost Bomb must be at tab 2 key 2
Invocation must be at tab 2 key 3

----------


## jumperu

> Beta profile for *Frost mage rotator*
> Frost mage m9snick.xml
> nothing difficult. average DPS
> *Note:* 
> Frost Bomb must be at tab 2 key 2
> Invocation must be at tab 2 key 3


since i guess u tested both normal behavior and rotation profiles u made, did u notice any significant difference between them? ... Is there any advantage between behavior and rotator?

----------


## m9s

an advantage in the fact that running behavior takes time to create a profile, add NPCs, spawn points ... while the rotator can be started with one button anywhere (dungeon, battleground, open world) and the user has a nearly complete freedom of action. 
(rotator certainly has some disadvantages type attempts to attack friendly targets).
they are two ways to play, sometimes that to achieve success you just have to step aside from a lethal strike. Made by me profiles rotator hunter and warrior can ready to challenge with the average raider. 
I'm not saying that these profiles are the best, but I could improve them if we could catch events from addon TELL ME WHEN.

----------


## jumperu

I think you are confusing profile creation with behaviors. Behaviors are only there to fight. Indeed the difference is that rotations can be used in raids/pvp ... i tested too with my shadow priest..but not very succesfull  :Frown: ...only pulled 100k ish on a 530ilvl.

Also add me on skype (id: jumperu), got some improvements for ur frost mage rotations, the condition for some spells seem a bit off.

Take a look at my behavior (at conditions for each spell): Frost Mage MOP - by jumperu 
i added: 
pull: Frostjaw + ice lance, or nova+cone of cold 
combat: nova + move back while casting ice lance.

And ALL other spells the mage can cast.

U can also add scripts to behaviors or rotations, like above nova+move back while casting icelance or tendrils +cascade




> private static string VoidTendrils = "Void Tendrils"; private static string Cascade = "Cascade"; private static string Renew = "Renew";public static bool ShouldRun()
> {
> return Player.Target.DistanceToSelf < 8 && Target.Health > 20 && IsSpellReadyByName(VoidTendrils) && IsSpellReadyByName(Cascade);
> }
> 
> 
> public static void Run()
> {
> CastSpell(VoidTendrils);
> ...

----------


## Witchesway

> Ok Here is Diggy Engine For you Guys Aka Archaeology Engine Panda Support Is Added



I have survey on my bar... it flies to the site lands and does nothing. If I manually dismount The bot tries to attack. Is there something I'm missing?

----------


## jumperu

> I have survey on my bar... it flies to the site lands and does nothing. If I manually dismount The bot tries to attack. Is there something I'm missing?


try putting survey on bar 1 key 1

----------


## Witchesway

> try putting survey on bar 1 key 1



Thanks for the prompt response, Jump. I shoulda mentioned it in the post you responded to, but I already tried that.

Lemme take a minute to be as clear as possible so that you and others may lend a hand and help me as well as others who may be having this problem.

I got the addons Archy and TomTom - they are working.

I set Diggy v 5.4.2 as my engine. 

I run Lazybot for my herb and ore needs, so I know to set all my key binds to default and I have my Interact with mouseover, target last target and interact with target properly set to U, G and P respectively.

I have survey on bar 1 key 1.

I start the bot in mid-air, it flies to the site, lands and does not dismount. I can help the bot by dismounting manually, but when I do, it targets a mob (and if one isn;t around it says there is nothing to attack). Once I manually hit survey and it started working, but then randomally stopped. It would just stand there doing nothing.

----------


## charles420

are u using the profiles the bot it self came with that could be causing the error since they needed to be fixed / re made that was one of the bugs i found with it 
click log for debug and post me what it says when the error happens 
last time some one had this error they just re installed it and worked

----------


## jumperu

//Offtopic

Crazy ppl?:

https://i.imgur.com/V7HTErB.png

----------


## Witchesway

> are u using the profiles the bot it self came with that could be causing the error since they needed to be fixed / re made that was one of the bugs i found with it 
> click log for debug and post me what it says when the error happens 
> last time some one had this error they just re installed it and worked



I am so sorry but how do I do that? Respectfully, I ask you be as clear as possible when you tell me how. Thank You

I really do appreciate your help, Jump's too.

----------


## bozekh

Hello to all,
first I would like to thank you for great lazybot program  :Smile:  I am using version 1.5.5 because of server patch 4.3.4. On previsou patch 3.3.5 and older version of lazybot I have no problem, but here Lazybot takes very long time to boting after I click on "start".
With wireshark I find out, that it waits for wowhead respond for some stuff I'm using with no success, i.e.:
[TCP retransmission] GET http://www.wowhead.com/?item=43523&xml
it repeats 5x and then the same link for items 36799 46376 40077 43836 33312 43569 43570 38761

All items I have on my bars. Some of them I have in combat behavior setings. Links are accessable via browser.
My question is why wowhead doesnt respond to lazybot and why lazybot is waiting for it so long  :Frown:  Is it possible to fill some LB's xml database in order to prevent next queries for this items?

PS: I'm sorry for my bad english  :Frown:

----------


## bozekh

The problem is that wowhead doesn't respond to GETs with empty user-agent... you can try:
wget "http://www.wowhead.com/item=43570&xml" --user-agent=""

 :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> I am so sorry but how do I do that? Respectfully, I ask you be as clear as possible when you tell me how. Thank You
> 
> I really do appreciate your help, Jump's too.


Well, he is talking about panda profiles, which the bot does not have and if some1 can record/share them would be great.
If you are using one of the old profiles the bot has already, in kalimdor/azeroth and it still does not work, you should post a log here as charles said. In the main window of the bot, tick "Log Debug", that should show you in the main window in red color everything the bot is trying to cast.
More specific to your problem:
1. if the bot does not dismount check in wow to see if in interface if auto-dismount is on
2. if the bot is trying to attack after u dismount it, check the behavior to see if there is anything set on buffs section..maybe some spell is set there and the bot cannot cast it!
3. make sure you have no bar addons.
4. also try to use it with memory writing on, and see if that works.

Post the log here if u need more help!

----------


## charles420

Ok For everyone asking here's the latest source of Lazybot 
Release(2)

i'm in the process of making my own bot atm to support my needs of a fully passive bot i don't per say like how lazybot handles some stuff so i came to the conclusion that it will be easyer for me to start from scratch to fit my needs i do plan on releasing it as a free bot when i am done with it

----------


## Terakahn

jumperu, your shadow priest behavior. It seems to be buggy for me.

It does one of 2 things.
1. Pulls and then stands there trying to do something it cant do ""You can't do that yet." over and over and over.
Or it spams Vampiric Touch over and over.

but it doesnt seem to want to do anything else. Any idea why?

Edit: I took Shadow word death off bar 1 key 5, it seems to be sending that as priority over just about everything else and I dont know why. Any explanation? I put mind flay in its place so it spams that instead, but I'd rather it just do the behavior its supposed to.

----------


## jumperu

> jumperu, your shadow priest behavior. It seems to be buggy for me.
> 
> It does one of 2 things.
> 1. Pulls and then stands there trying to do something it cant do ""You can't do that yet." over and over and over.
> Or it spams Vampiric Touch over and over.
> 
> but it doesnt seem to want to do anything else. Any idea why?
> 
> Edit: I took Shadow word death off bar 1 key 5, it seems to be sending that as priority over just about everything else and I dont know why. Any explanation? I put mind flay in its place so it spams that instead, but I'd rather it just do the behavior its supposed to.


I've been working on improving it. I'll share it when i get home along with my frost mage behavior for which i need someone to test and give more ideas.
I've set alot of things, like casting nova then moving back while casting ice lance twice or cast nova then blink (with 20% chance of jumping while blinking to make it more random) , deep freeze on cd, ice lance on every cd..etc  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

As promised, sharing shadow priest and frost mage behaviors. Made a movie also to see LB in action.

*Shadow Priest changes:*

Added Script: cast Tendrils - move back to avoid attacks
Hp potion: bar 5 key 8
Mana pot: bar 5 key 9
Added Shadowfiend if mana < 50%

TALENTS&GLYPHS: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#pDN|TiGcmV
LINK TO BEHAVIOR: http://www.mediafire.com/download/f021431vjxot39h/Shadow+Priest+MOP+-+by+jumperu.xml

*Frost Mage changes* (actually i made this from my arcane behavior, adding frost spells and some scripts)(set Living bomb on bar 1 key 8 )

*Pre-pull:* 
Evocation if hp is under 70% (so glyph of evocation is a must) 
*Pull:*
Frostfire Bolt if proc is on 
Script: Frostjaw - IceLance if mobs are further than 10 yards
Cast Living Bomb
Script: Nova and coneofcold if mobs are closer than 10 yards
*Combat: 
*Added every single spell and a few scripts as you can see in the video
*Buffs:
*If you have "use mount" then delete the "Blazing speed" spell or it will dismount u!

*After i made the video i also dinged with mage so i added lvl 90 talent Incanter's ward.*

TALENTS&GLYPHS: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#mmj|kmM
LINK TO BEHAVIOR: http://www.mediafire.com/download/bnuu6elg4cxn2ut/Frost+Mage+MOP+-+by+jumperu.xml

VIDEO:

----------


## demarco

he opens the mail he writes the name but then it says after he has like not clicked on anything but the bot serces the bag and averything like its normal and then when I look att the bot chat it says clickedblocked or clickedfail

----------


## demarco

he opens the mail he writes the name but then it says after he has like not clicked on anything but the bot serces the bag and averything like its normal and then when I look att the bot chat it says clickedblocked or clickedfail

----------


## GamerKingFaiz

Does anyone have the prospecting/milling plugin? The link is dead in the original post.

----------


## jumperu

> Does anyone have the prospecting/milling plugin? The link is dead in the original post.


The user who shared it probably deleted it, i'll upload it again on my mediafire when i get home abit later.

LE: also check http://lazybot.freeforums.org/lazy-prospector-t29.html


But i recommend http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...assistant.html , i must admit it's better!  :Smile:

----------


## dawawe

> The user who shared it probably deleted it, i'll upload it again on my mediafire when i get home abit later.
> 
> LE: also check ? View topic - Lazy Prospector
> 
> 
> But i recommend http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...assistant.html , i must admit it's better!


Yeah they keep deleting it saying it violates their ToS i try to catch it every now and then but the emails started going to my spam folder so i dont see them.

----------


## rewtgr

When i try to load diggy engine in any char i got this error (it used to work normally for some time)

Message: Unexpected end of file has occurred. The following elements are not closed: html, html. Line 61, position 1.
Inner exception: 
Source: System.Xml
Stack trace: at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Int32 pos, String res, String arg)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowUnclosedElements()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
at Diggy.Stuff.Updater.Check()
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Throw(System.Exception)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link: 

This is an error that closes lazybot.

Any advices? Thanks in advance

----------


## shahharsh2010

recently i noticed that while my bot goes down to gather nodes and if any mobs come attack,bot kills the mobs normally however after killing mobs it just fly's away without looting the herb or mine 
any reason for that or solution to fix it ? 
Also bot on my laptop with windows 8.1 dose not seem to working it just says no Game even when wow is running on 32bit and i run bot as admin 
Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> I continue to learn the mechanics of the bot and offer profiles for *Hunter Survival* rotator.
> place profile in the folder Release \ Rotations
> Attachment 17435
> click on a rotator in the main window
> Attachment 17438
> click Open rotation manager
> Attachment 17439
> select rotation manager and press Save and close
> Attachment 17436
> ...


Kill shot works too, just move it up ...like in the first 5 spells, cause lb casts the spells with prio from top to bottom, if u put it last it will cast only 1 out of 10 times when all other spells are on cd! ..

Anyway nice work, thnx for saring

----------


## bloodynoob

This is currently not working on the pserver im playing on, any chance i can get a link to a version that will work with 5.4.2 Build 17688?

----------


## charles420

Grab the source /
Just change the pointers file offsets for that build I'm sure that patch offsets are posted in memory section some were

----------


## dawawe

Im having problems with the flying gathering bot, after the bags fill its goes to town then just sits next to the vendor. Ive tried unchecking all the sell (grey)(uncommon) in the settings but it still just sits there till i afk out.

----------


## jumperu

> Im having problems with the flying gathering bot, after the bags fill its goes to town then just sits next to the vendor. Ive tried unchecking all the sell (grey)(uncommon) in the settings but it still just sits there till i afk out.


profile settings - delete the seller name -> this way it wont go to vendor  :Wink:

----------


## kikat

hey anyone can help me plz? i need a version of lazybot to works on private server pandawow.ru plz help and sry bad ingles 
pacht 5.4.2 plz help 

 :Cool:

----------


## jumperu

> hey anyone can help me plz? i need a version of lazybot to works on private server pandawow.ru plz help and sry bad ingles 
> pacht 5.4.2 plz help


ur pm is full..

so, try this 5.4.2 ..i just compiled it

anyone can compile a version for lazybot, especially for those above 5.x ...source is here Release(2) ....offsets are here WoW Memory Editing

----------


## kikat

Not work :SS same error not ingame :SSS

----------


## kikat

anny help here plz? i play on pandawow.ru and try the use the lazybot but not working :S says not in game in all botlazy i try :S

----------


## jumperu

> anny help here plz? i play on pandawow.ru and try the use the lazybot but not working :S says not in game in all botlazy i try :S


Stop pm'ing me dude, i compiled it for you with the values from live realms taken from Here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-thread-3.html ([WoW] [5.4.2 17658] Release x86 Info Dump Thread) , nothing more i can do, if it does not work it means the ppl that made pandashan emulator changed the default wow.exe with a modified one!...

So stop trying in this case, it won't work!

----------


## kikat

> Stop pm'ing me dude, i compiled it for you with the values from live realms taken from Here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-thread-3.html ([WoW] [5.4.2 17658] Release x86 Info Dump Thread) , nothing more i can do, if it does not work it means the ppl that made pandashan emulator changed the default wow.exe with a modified one!...
> 
> So stop trying in this case, it won't work!



sry mate i just need some help... no lazybot on me works and i try in diferents privats sv and nhoting :S 

the game need to be full update?

----------


## jumperu

Lazybot is made&will work only on live wow realms. If you play on an emulated realm, you will have to be very lucky to find a version that works (valid for any bot), especially if the ppl that made that server modified the original wow.exe in any way...> custom launcher, different models...idk..the version i gave u worked on the live realms patch 5.4.2...if it doesn't work for your emu server...then it does not work..nothing i can do!

----------


## kikat

oki :| 

sry the mess :|

----------


## dawawe

> profile settings - delete the seller name -> this way it wont go to vendor


BUt i still need it to vendor spirits and repair so it doesnt get stuck in 'to town' mode after running a long time  :Frown:  . Im pretty sure its because the vendor i use pats and their is no mailbox by the other one that can repair in the zone. Can i set up 2 towns on the same profile?

----------


## jumperu

> BUt i still need it to vendor spirits and repair so it doesnt get stuck in 'to town' mode after running a long time  . Im pretty sure its because the vendor i use pats and their is no mailbox by the other one that can repair in the zone. Can i set up 2 towns on the same profile?


Ofc u can. U can set up 10 paths  :Smile: ...u can setup a path to the next zone also..like if u bot in Vot4w and there is no vendor near mail there...make a to-town that goes all the way to Krasarang or Dead waiste, it won't spend that long going there (first delete the one u have - profile settings - delete totown path&vendor name)

Also i was bored so i made a Holy pala Behavior for grinding  :Smile: ..my ilvl 520 toon can take 4-5 lvl 90 mobs (600khp each) with ease..
some problems with WoG since we can't detect holy power, but it will cast now and then for extra dmg

here is a normal combat sequence:


```
[17:23:47] [Unit]TargetingH: Sunreaver Magus
[17:23:47] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[17:23:48] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[17:23:49] SendKey: Flash of Light Bar: 6 Key: 3
[17:23:50] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:23:50] SendKey: Denounce Bar: 4 Key: 8
[17:23:52] SendKey: Judgment Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:23:53] SendKey: Holy Shock Bar: 3 Key: 5
[17:23:55] Pull result: Success
[17:23:55] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:23:55] SendKey: Holy Prism Bar: 4 Key: 6
[17:23:56] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 1 Key: 4
[17:23:58] SendKey: Rebuke Bar: 4 Key: 5
[17:23:59] SendKey: Judgment Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:24:00] SendKey: Holy Shock Bar: 3 Key: 5
[17:24:02] Combat done, result : Success
[17:24:02] State changed: Pull
[17:24:02] Started combat engine
[17:24:02] Got into combat with: Silvermoon Spellbreaker
[17:24:02] [Unit]TargetingH: Silvermoon Spellbreaker
[17:24:03] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[17:24:03] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:24:03] SendKey: Hammer of Justice Bar: 1 Key: 3
[17:24:05] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 1 Key: 4
[17:24:06] SendKey: Judgment Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:24:08] SendKey: Holy Shock Bar: 3 Key: 5
[17:24:09] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 1 Key: 4
[17:24:11] SendKey: Divine Protection Bar: 6 Key: 7
[17:24:12] SendKey: Word of Glory Bar: 1 Key: 4
[17:24:13] SendKey: Judgment Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:24:15] SendKey: Holy Shock Bar: 3 Key: 5
[17:24:16] SendKey: Holy Prism Bar: 4 Key: 6
[17:24:18] SendKey: Hammer of Wrath Bar: 1 Key: 5
[17:24:19] SendKey: Rebuke Bar: 4 Key: 5
[17:24:20] SendKey: Judgment Bar: 1 Key: 1
[17:24:22] Combat done, result : Success
[17:24:22] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[17:24:23] Looting: Silvermoon Spellbreaker
[17:24:23] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[17:24:25] State changed: Loot
[17:24:25] Looting: Silvermoon Spellbreaker
```

Talents&glyphs: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#l!FE|fcG
The behavior: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ya...by+jumperu.xml

----------


## fraulman

I am seeing the same error that rewtgr asked about but haven't seen a response so I thought I would post and request an answer to the issue of anyone knows it.

Thanks!




> When i try to load diggy engine in any char i got this error (it used to work normally for some time)
> 
> Message: Unexpected end of file has occurred. The following elements are not closed: html, html. Line 61, position 1.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System.Xml
> Stack trace: at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Int32 pos, String res, String arg)
> at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowUnclosedElements()
> ...

----------


## charles420

I can't tell u about diggy outher then are u using latest version of lb and or diggy / don't use profiles it comes with there their for examples to make your own profiles they are broken haven't used lb in a month or 2 now / no game time to test even ATM / if errors still there when I get back from vaction on the 12 I'm getting game time then cuz last I know it was all working for me i botted panda land for a week with it

----------


## fraulman

Thanks, Charles. I've been using LB to fly for mining/herbs so I know my LB is working. Can you point me to the latest Diggy version? Also, you happen to know where the " Diggy.Stuff.Updater.Check()" is coming from and is it something that I can disable?

----------


## charles420

it shouldent be asking to update i disabled that so i don't think u have latest version !!

----------


## fraulman

Thanks, Charles but that didn't help. It gives the same error. I even deleted all Diggy.dll and verified it didn't show up. Then I copied in your linked Diggy.dll and get the same error. Is there any additional debug I can provide? Let me know how and I'll be happy to get it to you. FYI in the engine menu it shows "Diggy v 5.4.2". Is that the right version?

----------


## charles420

ya that's right version

----------


## charles420

Diggy is now working again
new link to download Diggy
ended up buying game time before my vac to test !!

----------


## fraulman

Charles... The latest one you posted gets around that updater error that was plaguing me. I can now use Diggy on at least Eastern Kingoms and Northrend. However, when I try to use it in Pandaria I get:

[9:31:00 PM] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at LazyLib.Wow.Location.DistanceFromXY(Location pos)
at LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.GetClosest(Location loc) in c:\Users\Charles\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\QuickGraph.cs:line 155
at Diggy.Functions.Functions.GetPathTo(QuickGraph Graph, Location _end)
at Diggy.States.MovingToDigSite.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()

Any idea what's going on? Not sure if it's part of the problem, but It seems to be referencing a c:\users\charles\ directory?

----------


## charles420

U got to make a profile / define each site in dig sites

----------


## shahharsh2010

Request for next version of LB 
Any option for fast herb gathering withForager's Gloves - Item - World of Warcraft
And Sky Golem - Item - World of Warcraft herb farming without dismount for non druid people it would make herring faster!

I am working on Mufti Zone Farming with vendor support profile as soon as I am done will post for fellow LB friends

----------


## yaboy89

anyone who has a rotation for resto?  :Smile:

----------


## GamerKingFaiz

> Sharing a Townlong Steppes Mining profile, i made it after this POST (How to farm endless stacks of Ghost Iron/Trillium) , i'm currently getting 140-170 harvests/hour with *Max Units at node: 0* (i strongly suggest this, i have a dk tank and still mobs there are killing me)
> 
> Longying Outpost +vendor+mail v2.xml


I was wondering how exactly the vendor + mail part of this path works. Do you have to set something else up in the bot? How does it who to mail the stuff to? And what exactly is it going to be vendoring?

EDIT: I tried running the profile and it doesn't seem to be mailing correctly. It'll open the mailbox and type in the recipient's name, but it seems to close the bags before it starts to search them for the item to send. Is this a problem with the bot in conjunction with the Bagnon addon?

EDIT 2: Something else I notice is that the bot think bags are full when they are not.

----------


## jumperu

> I was wondering how exactly the vendor + mail part of this path works. Do you have to set something else up in the bot? How does it who to mail the stuff to? And what exactly is it going to be vendoring?
> 
> EDIT: I tried running the profile and it doesn't seem to be mailing correctly. It'll open the mailbox and type in the recipient's name, but it seems to close the bags before it starts to search them for the item to send. Is this a problem with the bot in conjunction with the Bagnon addon?
> 
> EDIT 2: Something else I notice is that the bot think bags are full when they are not.



Well, you have to set it up so it mails...write the exact name of the items u want it to mail in general options-mail. And, as it is written in the 1st post with big letters, don't use addons with the bot, especially bag addons!
And for the full bag detection, check general options - min free bag options.
As for what it will vendor, general options-vendor - in the left depends what u tick in the left. @right side are protected items that wont be vendored.

----------


## tylen

just came to say thank you for support one more time  :Wink:  (lb works great for long time)

p.s. also good to know about new project, cant wait to play with it  :Smile:

----------


## stathiskarat

are there any full profiles for diggy (archaologist) cause i cant make a profile in diggy!
thank you in advanced  :Smile:

----------


## charles420

You need to make the profile in grinding engine !!

----------


## Mikels

Any chance of getting grind for the turtles in VT4W for scales tried to do it myself but I just cant seem to get it right im not very good at useing this LB to make profiles

----------


## Llama1

Does anyone have a version of LazyBot that works with WoW build 16135? Not sure of the specific LazyBot version, but it should be a release from a date within 10 October 2012 to 26 November 2012.
Some help with this request would be appreciated.

----------


## jumperu

> Any chance of getting grind for the turtles in VT4W for scales tried to do it myself but I just cant seem to get it right im not very good at useing this LB to make profiles


If you would have googled "turtles lazybot profile" - 2nd result would be:

http://lazybot.freeforums.org/turtle...ot4w-t103.html

exactly what u need..don't be afraid to use google...it knows everything!




> Does anyone have a version of LazyBot that works with WoW build 16135? Not sure of the specific LazyBot version, but it should be a release from a date within 10 October 2012 to 26 November 2012.
> Some help with this request would be appreciated.


i think it's 4.0.6, i might have it..pm on skype - jumperu

----------


## supositorio666

is lazybot working since patch? mine isnt...

----------


## jumperu

wait for update..

----------


## charles420

just about done just need to test them all

----------


## charles420

should all be working / updated havent tested it all so let me know if errors ect 

Release

----------


## tylen

500 loots so far on gathering engine, combat works, mailing works, generally looks fine, thx so much for that fast update  :Smile: 

upd.: the only thing i noticed not working is chat which gives kinda 


> Type: addon, Player Name: , Text: 
> Type: addon, Player Name: , Text:


 stuff in 'All chat' window, i beleive 'addon' is that i got Prat chat addon installed, though i tried testing whispers without it, still LB doesnt detect whispers

----------


## charles420

ya its a offset !!

----------


## Witchesway

When I try to save my settings under Engine Settings (for flying engine) I get Lazybot encountered a problem and needs to close. This is the message I am getting:






> Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: Lazy Evolution
> Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> ...



I downloaded the fresh update, but as it stands, I cannot use the bot.

----------


## jumperu

set a key for fly mount..
..this error was described in the first post..and alot of google results about it!

----------


## tylen

ouch, got banned on 1 of 5 accounts, bad luck  :Smile:

----------


## Witchesway

Okay, sorry about that, Jump.

I have a few quick questions is it still okay to use memory writing, or is it now a big no-no like mouse hook? The reason I ask is because if I remember correctly memory writing was always enabled by default, but now it isn't. I went ahead and activated it, but was there some change on Blizzard's end that warranted that being disabled?


Also, how is the Diggy Engine working nowadays? I tried working with it a month or two ago, but when my char landed at a dig site all she did was try to target mobs, even if none were there. I ask, because to use diggy on my main requires me to reset all my keybindings and whatnot, and it is a lot of work to get all that back to normal.

I will be using diggy in Kalimdor to farm for the Vial of the Sands recipe.

----------


## Witchesway

> ouch, got banned on 1 of 5 accounts, bad luck



That stinks, sorry you got hit with a ban.  :Frown: 

Was it a perma ban? Did you have memory writing or mouse hook enabled? How often and for how long did you bot? Did you leave your bot alone?

Sorry for the interrogation, I just feel like knowing as much as possible can help others to avoid being banned.

----------


## tylen

> That stinks, sorry you got hit with a ban. 
> 
> Was it a perma ban? Did you have memory writing or mouse hook enabled? How often and for how long did you bot? Did you leave your bot alone?
> 
> Sorry for the interrogation, I just feel like knowing as much as possible can help others to avoid being banned.


yeah, a permanent ban, the acc which got banned was botting since 15-ish March 2014 for like 20 hours a day, i never tick memory writing or mouse hook on; i was in same room using another machine at that moment (bot just dced and never logged in again) ; the reason to ban was probably botting too much a day, i beleive, but thats kinda stuff i was prepared to, also gladly his payed game time would end in 4 days so i lost not that much  :Smile:

----------


## chimpavaca

> yeah, a permanent ban, the acc which got banned was botting since 15-ish March 2014 for like 20 hours a day, i never tick memory writing or mouse hook on; i was in same room using another machine at that moment (bot just dced and never logged in again) ; the reason to ban was probably botting too much a day, i beleive, but thats kinda stuff i was prepared to, also gladly his payed game time would end in 4 days so i lost not that much


What were you farmin, and what were your settings.

----------


## tylen

> What were you farmin, and what were your settings.


whiptail in uldum, idk what settings you mean, usually you set settings according to the character you use

----------


## chimpavaca

> whiptail in uldum, idk what settings you mean, usually you set settings according to the character you use


Hello, by settings i mean, if you have activated the log out on follow, how much time if yes, sound alert, you where using the same profile for 2 months on the same spot, or u chanhe sites regurarly, was it a flyin profile?, you make it yourself or download the profile, just to be clear how do they get you.

Greets

----------


## charles420

this is latest update link chat now working ect 
Release
chat / every thing should be good now

----------


## Witchesway

Diggy is so broken for me. My char flies to the site, but once she lands, all she does is stands there and surveys. ;-(

I really, REALLY wish I could use diggy. 

There's not even a lot of help on google.

----------


## charles420

you need to tick log for debug / copy paste what the bot is saying here when this occurs for me to help u i belive i told u this before !!

----------


## lazyang

> this is latest update link chat now working ect 
> Release
> chat / every thing should be good now


thank you, love you!  :Smile:

----------


## freeloading

Having some problem trying to set up my flying engine.

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: at LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:line 79
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## charles420

set a flying mount in settings or look back 1 page ago / first page of this thread

----------


## Tankstar

Hello! I am an old user of lazybot who recently started playing the game again. I didn't come far when i tried to set up the bot because it didn't find a game to attach. I have tried refresh and searching for answers but i feel completly lost. To take in accont is that i have tried had the game open and logged in when starting the bot and reverse (bot open first and then log in). Are thre any veterans here who should be able to help me =)?

[18:07:48] No wow process, cannot attach

----------


## jumperu

open wow in 32 bit mode

----------


## MbXUXPko

Hey! Sorry I posted both in this and the main thread. Wasn't sure which is more correct.

Warlock Burning Ember count doesn't seem to be working anymore. The condition simply disappears when you run the bot.

----------


## jumperu

> Hey! Sorry I posted both in this and the main thread. Wasn't sure which is more correct.
> 
> Warlock Burning Ember count doesn't seem to be working anymore. The condition simply disappears when you run the bot.


Yea, true, but the behavior is still working good, taking down lvl 90mobs in 4-5seconds  :Smile: ...Chaos bolt always crit ftw  :Smile:  ...(that is if ur using my behavior)

----------


## sprsthrn

can any one send me a Prot war combat thing?

----------


## jumperu

> can any one send me a Prot war combat thing?


There are fury and arms ones from me linked in the 1st post.
or http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2993232 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------


## tylen

just a tip:
probably it was always like that, but it just turned out for me (mom always told me im so slow) that you can drag and move Rules in behavior's rules list so as to change \ fix abilities' priority; woohoo, now behaviors that i made become better without making whole rules list from beginning  :Big Grin:

----------


## tylen

btw is it possible to make two separate 'to town' routes? say, i dont want lb to run all over profile round till he gets to 1st to-town coord; so it would be great to place two to-town routes on opposite sides of a route with a mailbox in center of circle that route makes :confused:

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Hello,

I tried to change the color in the radar, i changed "private readonly Color _colorMe = Color.Red;" in radarform.cs and compiled but i think the source is not up to date or something because i get "not ingame" errors. Could you provide a Lazylib.dll up-to-date with the colorme red? Maybe i'm doing it wrong. The pink on the grey background is hard to see.

Greets

----------


## DDragon

Whats the best way to make a combat behavior run through/near a target while casting an instant spell? Say a mage simply running around using arcane explosion. Trying to eliminate the pre-pull pause in character movement.

----------


## tylen

> Whats the best way to make a combat behavior run through/near a target while casting an instant spell? Say a mage simply running around using arcane explosion. Trying to eliminate the pre-pull pause in character movement.


when i farmed love charms i tried to ignore all kinds of mobs i saw at the spot in LB, set a macro and spam it with a key presser, but i cant say that was completely successful, just an idea to improve

----------


## DDragon

> when i farmed love charms i tried to ignore all kinds of mobs i saw at the spot in LB, set a macro and spam it with a key presser, but i cant say that was completely successful, just an idea to improve


Yea, I suppose I could remove all factions and just run a path while tab-ice lance spamming... seems like there would be a running approach behavior though. Maybe I'm over thinking a simple solution.

----------


## jumperu

> just a tip:
> probably it was always like that, but it just turned out for me (mom always told me im so slow) that you can drag and move Rules in behavior's rules list so as to change \ fix abilities' priority; woohoo, now behaviors that i made become better without making whole rules list from beginning


was always like that, i mentioned in some of my previous posts too..




> btw is it possible to make two separate 'to town' routes? say, i dont want lb to run all over profile round till he gets to 1st to-town coord; so it would be great to place two to-town routes on opposite sides of a route with a mailbox in center of circle that route makes


u can make 10000 to-town routes on the same profile...but only 1 repair target




> Hello,
> 
> I tried to change the color in the radar, i changed "private readonly Color _colorMe = Color.Red;" in radarform.cs and compiled but i think the source is not up to date or something because i get "not ingame" errors. Could you provide a Lazylib.dll up-to-date with the colorme red? Maybe i'm doing it wrong. The pink on the grey background is hard to see.


You are probably doing it right, it's just not the latest source. 
You can update it to the latest by checking this section: WoW Memory Editing where u find posts like [WoW] [5.4.8 18291] Release x86 Info Dump Thread then check out posts by charles ( http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3056035 ) ...where u find the latest offsets...u can replace those in the source u have ...compile..and u have the latest ! 
*i assure u it's easier than it sounds  :Smile: 





> Whats the best way to make a combat behavior run through/near a target while casting an instant spell? Say a mage simply running around using arcane explosion. Trying to eliminate the pre-pull pause in character movement.


2 ways:

1. as tylen sugested, remove all factions then use a program like _keyspam or BimStools (u can find both here) to spam arcane explosion while the bot runs trough the path
2. leave factions, set only pull spell - dist to target <8 - cast arcane explosion....but untick loot in engine settings

the downside is that @both suggestion u will have to manually loot @5 mins intervals (that's the default despawn on unlooted corpses as far as i know)

*u can try to add another rule to _keyspam to send the interactwithtarget key (check wow on bot for the key assigned) ....sometimes it will miss but usually it works...i mainly use it for standing still farming like in the video below where i was farming with pqr

----------


## tylen

so jump, how do i make another separate to-town route? i didnt try it , but won't it connect to a previous coord if i start making a town route from an opposite side of gathering route?

----------


## schefferling

I love this, nice work

----------


## Wappel

Can anyone upload the latest source code version please?

----------


## jumperu

> Can anyone upload the latest source code version please?


An earlier source is on the 1st page..it's a few weeks old...and as i said before a few posts up:




> You can update it to the latest by checking this section: WoW Memory Editing where u find posts like [WoW] [5.4.8 18291] Release x86 Info Dump Thread then check out posts by charles ( http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3056035 ) ...where u find the latest offsets...u can replace those in the source u have ...compile..and u have the latest ! 
> *i assure u it's easier than it sounds

----------


## Totori

Hi,

All I am interested in is the fishing aspect of this. How safe would it be if I only botted a couple hours every now and then without mousehook or the other thing enabled? I would be botting on my laptop that is beside me at all times and I would see anyone or any messages near me.

Is this bot considered safe for that? It would be my main account, which I would really not like to get banned... but is there really any risk if I am 100% always there when it's active?

----------


## jumperu

There is always a chance to get caught when botting. It is small for ur setup, but it's there.
Anyway, if you don't use memory writing or mouse hook, and for whatever reason blizz decides to scan ur wow.exe it won't find the bot attached to it. So from that pov u are safe. If u have ur laptop near u, also open the radar cause it will show you if any other players are around. And tick in general options - limits "sound on follow" and put "0mins" but don't tick the logout checkbox = it will beep when another player around.

Again, there is never advised to bot on main, but if u set it up like u said, and take in account my suggestions too...i think u will be 99% safe..
They can only get u for things like....fishing too many hours in a row, or if they check the "cast time" for each cast - which will be the same every time!

----------


## dawawe

Made a black prince farming profile for alts but this keeps happening every fight. 



```
[12:49:14 PM] Move to our corpse
[12:49:15 PM] Lets ress
[12:49:18 PM] Started combat engine
[12:49:18 PM] Got into combat with: Shan'ze Animator
[12:49:39 PM] Combat took to long, bugged - blacklisting
[12:49:40 PM] Combat done, result : Bugged
[12:49:49 PM] Bot stopped
```

custom path with Jumperu's prot paladin profile.

----------


## jumperu

tick "log debug" and post the log again...

----------


## dawawe

> tick "log debug" and post the log again...




```
 [1:03:06 PM] Pull result: Success
[1:03:06 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[1:03:06 PM] SendKey: Hammer of the Righteous Bar: 1 Key: 2
[1:03:09 PM] SendKey: Rebuke Bar: 1 Key: 8
[1:03:11 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[1:03:13 PM] SendKey: Divine Protection Bar: 1 Key: 0
[1:03:16 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[1:03:20 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[1:03:24 PM] SendKey: Crusader Strike Bar: 1 Key: 4
[1:03:26 PM] SendKey: Rebuke Bar: 1 Key: 8
[1:03:26 PM] Combat took to long, bugged - blacklisting
[1:03:26 PM] Combat done, result : Bugged
```

guess im slow to the party and saying HP detection doesnt work?
or spell detection all it does is spam crusader strike after pull.

----------


## jumperu

i see that the mob is not elite?... Shan'ze Animator - NPC - World of Warcraft. 
does it happen for other profiles too or just in this spot?..did the behavior worked fine before?

----------


## Totori

> There is always a chance to get caught when botting. It is small for ur setup, but it's there.
> Anyway, if you don't use memory writing or mouse hook, and for whatever reason blizz decides to scan ur wow.exe it won't find the bot attached to it. So from that pov u are safe. If u have ur laptop near u, also open the radar cause it will show you if any other players are around. And tick in general options - limits "sound on follow" and put "0mins" but don't tick the logout checkbox = it will beep when another player around.
> 
> Again, there is never advised to bot on main, but if u set it up like u said, and take in account my suggestions too...i think u will be 99% safe..
> They can only get u for things like....fishing too many hours in a row, or if they check the "cast time" for each cast - which will be the same every time!


Thanks for the info!

Out of curiosity, if I am caught, is the punishment permanent ban? I have had the account since classic and have no warnings or anything like that against me. If it's first offense, do they go straight to ban?

Also... is there a way to change how long it waits to cast? Is this even the right bot I should look at for basic fishing?

----------


## jumperu

If you get caught, the punishment is usually perm ban (90% of cases involving bots are perm), but a nice gm can hit u only with a temp or you can overturn it later if u play dumb and say a friend gave that tool to me, idk what it does...etc..:P

There is no way yet to randomize the cast, maybe in future releases.

Depends, if you look at other bots ..they use read/write to wow memory (mr fishit)...so i suggest to stick with lazybot if u wanna be safe, it's the only 1 fully passive.

----------


## dawawe

> i see that the mob is not elite?... Shan'ze Animator - NPC - World of Warcraft. 
> does it happen for other profiles too or just in this spot?..did the behavior worked fine before?


1st time using the behavior, my person prot paladin one got deleted, i remade a new one for some reason with the one from the bundle it would just continue the path after a few seconds of combat then pull more till it died. The new one works but only casting 3 spells and wont use procs, so i have some more tinkering to do.

----------


## swamp1

please help 

Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 58
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

start the bot again..it will work

----------


## swamp1

Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 58
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## swamp1

Same please help 


Message: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
Inner exception: 
Source: mscorlib
Stack trace: at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError()
at System.IO.File.Move(String sourceFileName, String destFileName)
at LazyEvo.Program.Main() in c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\Program.cs:line 58
Target site: Void WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## jumperu

relax, don't post 100 times...

- make sure you are starting the bot as admin.

----------


## swamp1

Well Jumperu same result I been using it since it came out.. I am old botter used multi programs botting but recently it bugging out with the same error as listed above.. I recently updated some windows files but they was for Microsoft essential security updates... well I am stumped... I have tried everything u suggested and every thing I could come up with

----------


## tylen

play with windows restore or in worst case different windows versions (packs \ distributives) reinstalling, at least thats what i would do in this case  :Frown:

----------


## stb1amt

Edit; Read through LazyLib.wow after looking through files, realized my own mistake

----------


## swamp1

ok Skype Jumperu

----------


## stb1amt

So, re logging in background mode doesn't work, this because of not using mouse hook?


To explain, after a disconnection the bot Enters the email perfectly, but then if the bot doesn't have mouse hook off then it will type the password in the username field; if the mouse if hovering on the window (over the username) then it will try to 'mouseclick' where the mouse is at and then enter the password from the cursor position.

----------


## ZeusX

my lazybot seems to go to a blank white screen and then i click on it comes up with lazy bot not responding how do i fix this i dont have this prob on my laptop but it happens on my desktop win7

----------


## stb1amt

> my lazybot seems to go to a blank white screen and then i click on it comes up with lazy bot not responding how do i fix this i dont have this prob on my laptop but it happens on my desktop win7




Two things i would check,

Firstly ensure you're running as administrator.

Secondly.. ensure you have .NET FRAMEWORK 4.5 if i remember rightly the bot just closes due to code or maybe in your instance just blank screen, Run Windows Update see if you need to update or just check your Programs.

----------


## jumperu

> my lazybot seems to go to a blank white screen and then i click on it comes up with lazy bot not responding how do i fix this i dont have this prob on my laptop but it happens on my desktop win7


also do not minimize wow or the bot.

----------


## stb1amt

Yeah if your going to run it in the background just alt and tab to your internet window, that's what i do anyway.. Also spoke to GM whilst botting, seems like LazyBot is going fine  :Wink:

----------


## ZeusX

i have full udated with windows updates and the bot is not mini and wow is not mini i have 2 screens and run both on 1 screen while i google on the other one


also when i start the bot i dont see it in my task manger and it just doesnt run anymore. idk why this is happening but on my laptop i can see it in task manger and it runs after 1-3 mins of starting it

----------


## ZeusX

also can anyone give link for lazybot for 5.4.2? thanks

----------


## ZeusX

> i have full udated with windows updates and the bot is not mini and wow is not mini i have 2 screens and run both on 1 screen while i google on the other one
> 
> 
> also when i start the bot i dont see it in my task manger and it just doesnt run anymore. idk why this is happening but on my laptop i can see it in task manger and it runs after 1-3 mins of starting it



update i got netframe 4.5 full windows update used regcar pro fix all pc problems fix virtual memory and still cant get it to work. what happens is the bot loads but when i hit start it goes into program not responding mode i have no ****ing idea what to do now. my laptop is same set up and it works over there i hit start and 1-3 mins after it start botting. i tryed 800x600 same thing i try max frames same thing so anything i can try now i will go and try really would like to get it working again on main pc

----------


## jumperu

Pm me on skype...maybe we can figure it out trough team-viewer..

----------


## stb1amt

> update i got netframe 4.5 full windows update used regcar pro fix all pc problems fix virtual memory and still cant get it to work. what happens is the bot loads but when i hit start it goes into program not responding mode i have no ****ing idea what to do now. my laptop is same set up and it works over there i hit start and 1-3 mins after it start botting. i tryed 800x600 same thing i try max frames same thing so anything i can try now i will go and try really would like to get it working again on main pc


And you're using 32bit version right not 64?

----------


## stb1amt

It may be easier to have a Chat window just like the 'Open Radar' then the bot can have 'Open Chat' instead of having it to queue within the Mining/herbing i'm thinking it would be easier to implement than having it implemented in the same window as the rest

----------


## ZeusX

> And you're using 32bit version right not 64?


yes wow is 32bit and bot is as well also i did send you message on skype idk if you got it or not tho

----------


## WYKTM

So I've started to use the Druid Gathering behaviour Jumperu uploaded a couple days ago and my bot keeps dying.. I'll post below my startup log so you can see all abilities are present and below the Combat log.

Loading:
[10:15:23 PM] Reset bar to first
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Might of Ursoc : 4 : 0
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Typhoon : 4 : 9
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Wild Charge : 4 : 8
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Swipe : 4 : 7
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Mangle : 4 : 6
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Armored Brown Bear : 4 : 5
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Bear Form : 4 : 4
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Cat Form : 4 : 3
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Auto Attack : 4 : 2
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Swift Flight Form : 4 : 1
[10:15:24 PM] Found key: Dash : 3 : 0
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Barkskin : 3 : 9
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Survival Instincts : 3 : 8
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Berserk : 3 : 7
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Mark of the Wild : 3 : 6
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Rejuvenation : 3 : 5
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Renewal : 3 : 4
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Lifeblood : 3 : 3
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Healing Touch : 3 : 2
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Innervate : 3 : 1
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Frenzied Regeneration : 2 : 0
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Skull Bash : 2 : 9
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Ferocious Bite : 2 : 8
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Maim : 2 : 7
[10:15:25 PM] Found key: Tiger's Fury : 2 : 6
[10:15:26 PM] Found key: Rake : 2 : 5
[10:15:26 PM] Found key: Ravage : 2 : 4
[10:15:26 PM] Found key: Pounce : 2 : 3
[10:15:26 PM] Found key: Stampeding Roar : 2 : 2
[10:15:26 PM] Found key: Prowl : 2 : 1
[10:15:26 PM] Mines: 40 - Herbs: 64
[10:15:26 PM] Relogger: True
[10:15:26 PM] Engine: Flying Engine
[10:15:26 PM] Bot started


Combat:
[10:16:12 PM] State changed: Combat
[10:16:12 PM] Started combat engine
[10:16:12 PM] Got into combat with: Glade Singer
[10:16:13 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[10:16:13 PM] SendKey: Survival Instincts Bar: 3 Key: 8
[10:16:15 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:16 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:18 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:19 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:21 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:22 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:24 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:25 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:26 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:28 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:29 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:31 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:32 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:34 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:35 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:37 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:38 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:39 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:41 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:42 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:44 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:16:44 PM] Combat done, result : Success



[10:18:36 PM] SendKey: TargetEnemy Bar: Indifferent Key: Tab
[10:18:37 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[10:18:37 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:18:39 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:18:40 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:18:42 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6
[10:18:43 PM] SendKey: Rejuvenation Bar: 3 Key: 5
[10:18:44 PM] SendKey: Cat Form Bar: 4 Key: 3
[10:18:46 PM] SendKey: Berserk Bar: 3 Key: 7
[10:18:47 PM] Combat done, result : Died
[10:18:47 PM] State changed: Ress

All the bot seems to do is Mangle yet there is so many more exceptions on the behavior jumperu provided

----------


## stb1amt

Post that behavior?




> [10:16:13 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
> [10:16:13 PM] SendKey: Survival Instincts Bar: 3 Key: 8
> [10:16:15 PM] SendKey: Mangle Bar: 4 Key: 6


I'd highly doubt a profile should start with Survival Instincts, Barskin yeah but not that  :EEK!:

----------


## jumperu

If the behavior is for Fly gathering, the point of the combat is to end as quick as possible so it can be able to get back to work fast. So it is set to activate all cooldowns when combat starts.

A fast fix for the mangle spam, would be to add a ticker to it. So open combat settings - combat tab .. open mangle spell....add condition - ticker - 4000ms..

- Will take a look at it as well when i get home, mine was working fine though.

----------


## stb1amt

This problem becoming more and more consistent. Due to the combat bugging i have to manually kill the target otherwise all the char/bot does it just stand there and take damage until dead, this being a problem for me to die since being a druid i automatically regain around 20-30k hp every 5 seconds anyway. I'm running the bot in background like i've always done when watching a program via 2nd screen. 

So back to it, without manually killing the target the bot ends up stopping completely unless i do something manually about it even with a check in behavior to see if my char is in combat.

(CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 2 This is cat form)



```
[07:37:38] Got into combat with: Ferndweller Wasp
[07:37:38] [Unit]TargetingH: Ferndweller Wasp
[07:37:38] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[07:37:39] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[07:37:59] Combat took to long, bugged - blacklisting
[07:37:59] Combat done, result : Bugged
[07:37:59] State changed: Mounting
[07:38:10] State changed: Combat
[07:38:10] SendKey: CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 2
[07:38:11] Started combat engine
[07:38:11] Combat done, result : Bugged
[07:38:11] State changed: Mounting
[07:38:43] Bot stopped
```

----------


## WYKTM

> This problem becoming more and more consistent. Due to the combat bugging i have to manually kill the target otherwise all the char/bot does it just stand there and take damage until dead, this being a problem for me to die since being a druid i automatically regain around 20-30k hp every 5 seconds anyway. I'm running the bot in background like i've always done when watching a program via 2nd screen. 
> 
> So back to it, without manually killing the target the bot ends up stopping completely unless i do something manually about it even with a check in behavior to see if my char is in combat.
> 
> (CombatStart Bar: 1 Key: 2 This is cat form)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Don't put anything on BAR 1 -- Every form has a different BAR 1 so when your bot goes into a different form it won't spam the right commands

Use BAR 2 - 6
Keys 1 - 9
Goodluck!

----------


## WYKTM

Hey Jumperu I was looking at the Druid Fly Behavior and I think that most conditions are set for cat form but yet we rarely go into cat form, for example there is no swipe conditon for when you are in bear form only in cat form.

So that could be one of the reason why I'm only spamming auto attack/mangle

----------


## WYKTM

My bot is also having issue when it's coming to repairing gear, it gets to the repair vendor and just gets stuck. I currently disabled it so atleast it'll continue botting after but my death ratio is much more increased I'll post a copy of the log soon..

----------


## jumperu

> Hey Jumperu I was looking at the Druid Fly Behavior and I think that most conditions are set for cat form but yet we rarely go into cat form, for example there is no swipe conditon for when you are in bear form only in cat form.
> 
> So that could be one of the reason why I'm only spamming auto attack/mangle


Feral Druid MOP FLY2 - by jumperu

Try this 1, i removed a few spells.
And there is no swipe in bear (actually there are 1 or 2spells to be cast in bear form) because it is a feral (cat) behavior. - I only put bear form/surv instincts there only for survivability!

For repair...get the addon AutoRepair... so when bot opens vendor window, it will auto-repair.

----------


## WYKTM

> Feral Druid MOP FLY2 - by jumperu
> 
> Try this 1, i removed a few spells.
> And there is no swipe in bear (actually there are 1 or 2spells to be cast in bear form) because it is a feral (cat) behavior. - I only put bear form/surv instincts there only for survivability!
> 
> For repair...get the addon AutoRepair... so when bot opens vendor window, it will auto-repair.


Gonna test it out and let you know!

Thanks for the quick reply and as always your work is greatly appreciated! =)

----------


## stb1amt

> Don't put anything on BAR 1 -- Every form has a different BAR 1 so when your bot goes into a different form it won't spam the right commands
> 
> Use BAR 2 - 6
> Keys 1 - 9
> Goodluck!


All fly form spells are set to Bar 1 - 1.. My cat form from Fly form is Bar 1 - 2.. Cat form to Fly Form is set to bar 1 - 1.

My Key binds are correct i know how to layout the bot and i know how to bars are formed.

Also flight form does not have a different Bar 1 it's the same as the current one when unformed.

----------


## jumperu

> All fly form spells are set to Bar 1 - 1.. My cat form from Fly form is Bar 1 - 2.. Cat form to Fly Form is set to bar 1 - 1.
> 
> My Key binds are correct i know how to layout the bot and i know how to bars are formed.
> 
> Also flight form does not have a different Bar 1 it's the same as the current one when unformed.


Pics or it didn't happen!  :Smile: 

It does seem ur spells are incorrect placed.

----------


## tylen

oh yeah, as of repair thing, i accidentally noticed that lb finally supports cyrillic (bow down to charles i guess) so i added repair NPC and couple coords to one of profiles, but yeah, when char comes to NPC he trades that vendor and stays there till disconnect, though he repairs gear fine due to auto repair addon but still that causes afk and dc and i gotta relaunch it manually; finally i disabled repair like i did it earlier :confused:

----------


## stb1amt

> Pics or it didn't happen! 
> 
> It does seem ur spells are incorrect placed.



Ahaha, you make me laugh Jumperu. Next time it happens i'll print screen for you plan on doing a shed load of mining tonight so may come across the issue again even if i don't i'll let you know :P

And i'll show spells + Placements if it happens again


Decided to do some grinding on my hunter for Skinning, think it should need looking at since it tries to Skin EVERYTHING it kills. I just managed to crash the bot but not to interested in that

----------


## stb1amt

Huh so i tried out my Shadow Priest with only one fault, the BarMapper wont pick up Mind Flay

----------


## WYKTM

Anybody been having problem with the bot rezzing? It keeps failing at Spirit Healer

[10:05:39 AM] Started combat engine
[10:05:40 AM] Got into combat with: Kunzen Ravager
[10:05:40 AM] [Unit]TargetingH: Kunzen Ravager
[10:05:55 AM] Combat done, result : Died
[10:05:55 AM] Going to ress
[10:06:14 AM] Going to accept ress sickness
[10:06:18 AM] [Move]I am stuck 0
[10:06:22 AM] [Move]I am stuck 1
[10:06:25 AM] [Move]I am stuck 2
[10:06:30 AM] Approach: Spirit Healer failed
[10:07:04 AM] [Move]I am stuck 0
[10:07:08 AM] [Move]I am stuck 1
[10:07:12 AM] [Move]I am stuck 2
[10:07:15 AM] [Move]I am stuck 3
[10:07:19 AM] Approach: Spirit Healer failed
[10:07:53 AM] [Move]I am stuck 0
[10:07:56 AM] [Move]I am stuck 1
[10:08:04 AM] [Move]I am stuck 2
[10:08:05 AM] Approach: Spirit Healer failed
[10:08:34 AM] Bot stopping: Could not ress.

This happens quite frequently?
Is there anyway to set the bot to use the "Return To Graveyard" button and attempt again because the bot ends up straying too far away to rezz properly

----------


## jumperu

yes, the problem is that the bot will always try to ress at the last place you died, if u start/stop the bot...
so...quick fix....start the bot and leave it like that ...it will ress fine everytime it dies, if you don't stop it...if u have to stop it...close the bot after and open it again..

quicker fix: get better gear so it won't die! :P

----------


## tudortudor

Can someone give me a good feral flying/ gathering behavior for 4.3.4? every time i use one from the lb folder, it gathers one plant and then says ''cannot do that while moving'', or sometimes it doesn't even start. Help pleaseee!

----------


## stb1amt

So i was wondering, although it does say "What lazy bot can't do... BGs" any plan on implementing this into the bot? Although it's a big job surely it can be done? Maybe?

----------


## kokinha

please, PQR Rotation for 5.0.5 (16135)

----------


## stb1amt

> Can someone give me a good feral flying/ gathering behavior for 4.3.4? every time i use one from the lb folder, it gathers one plant and then says ''cannot do that while moving'', or sometimes it doesn't even start. Help pleaseee!


The Feral flying should work perfectly fine, i've used it enough times. check your keybinds and disable all your addons (I'd keep gatherer on) Anything that doesn't mess with the UI. The bot should basically cancelform if not just write a macro on your bar that has

/Cast Swift Flight Form
/Cancelform






> please, PQR Rotation for 5.0.5 (16135)


Hell No. We don't want PQR with this.

----------


## jumperu

> Can someone give me a good feral flying/ gathering behavior for 4.3.4? every time i use one from the lb folder, it gathers one plant and then says ''cannot do that while moving'', or sometimes it doesn't even start. Help pleaseee!





> The Feral flying should work perfectly fine, i've used it enough times. check your keybinds and disable all your addons (I'd keep gatherer on) Anything that doesn't mess with the UI. The bot should basically cancelform if not just write a macro on your bar that has


He wanted one for 4.3.4, i made him one fast trough team viewer.




> So i was wondering, although it does say "What lazy bot can't do... BGs" any plan on implementing this into the bot? Although it's a big job surely it can be done? Maybe?


Maybe ...you can never know  :Wink: 




> please, PQR Rotation for 5.0.5 (16135)


This is not a pqr thread, you can however use lazybot as a Pqr standalone just combat mode trough rotations. There are some shared in the 1st post, although they are for 5.4 version...idk for sure how well they will work with 5.0.5 and you will have to use lazybot for that version which i doubt u will find.




> Hell No. We don't want PQR with this.


Lazybot is much better than pqr which used injection and lua writing/reading. 
Spqr is just a copy of the combat part of lazybot, so it does basically the same thing. Lazybot is safe as it does not inject/write to memory. With the help of rotations it is exactly like pqr and u can use it in raid/bgs/etc..

----------


## stb1amt

I'm thinking a function needs to be inputted due to sometimes the bot 'Trying' to loot ends up running off miles away from the actual target. Like if it's not looted after 6 seconds then it should skip the looting part on the mob

Also i tweaked your shadow priest profile Jumperu, can't actually remember how much i tweaked it made some stuff more of a priority and crap changed some values to ensure survival although i never changed the Note for them will upload it later  :Smile: 

Tweaked Shadow Priestl

Glyphs i would suggest Glyph of Renew - Glyph of Mind Spike - Glyph of Inner Fire

edit; Also the bot for me wouldn't pick up two spells so they where set to keys, spells are - Mind Flay & Vampiric Embrace

----------


## adi12923

Hello guys. 

I am very pleased that you uploading lazybot and still upgrading it. And everything for free. Thank you so much.
And my question sounds like : have you got a flying profile Mining + Herbs over Jade Forest? (old one link is outdated)
I'll be very grateful if you would upload it.. Greetings  :Smile:

----------


## tylen

> Hello guys. 
> 
> I am very pleased that you uploading lazybot and still upgrading it. And everything for free. Thank you so much.
> And my question sounds like : have you got a flying profile Mining + Herbs over Jade Forest? (old one link is outdated)
> I'll be very grateful if you would upload it.. Greetings


there jade forest.xml (edit vendor name \ clear bads on your own)

----------


## jumperu

*!NEW RELEASE!

**LINK**

*Changes: 

- Every power type is now working 
*orbs for priest
*demonic fury/embers for lock
*holy power for pala
*arcane charges for mage
*light/dark force for monk > Needs testing
- Code made alot cleaner/minor changes


**Behaviours will need to be updated/tweaked a little to accommodate the new changes, but old ones should work just as good*

/off
I'm going on a small vacation tomorrow, so i will try to update my behaviours in a week or so, i think i will have the time.

Happy botting to everyone.
*
*

----------


## tylen

nice, ty =)

----------


## freeloading

Anyway to unblacklist a node? My fav route has too many nodes blacklisted which shouldn't be. It used to be you just click on the node on the radar to blacklist or unblacklist but can't seem to work now.

----------


## jumperu

go to profile
right click profile
edit in notepad
delete badnodes
=win

----------


## stb1amt

> *!NEW RELEASE!
> 
> **LINK**
> 
> *Changes: 
> 
> - Every power type is now working 
> *orbs for priest
> *demonic fury/embers for lock
> ...


Easy Program to config, if the bot has online server for FTP access. Also, Source Code? Or did you forget to upload it again?

Edit; Talked to Dev, code hasn't been changed much to be released, only been cleaned up on powers and other things.

Edit2; Also for those who are still having problems with vendor selling Greys, there may be a fix for that coming soon

----------


## DR.NORTON

I Need Lazy bot for 5.4.2 Please help me

----------


## stb1amt

> I Need Lazy bot for 5.4.2 Please help me


Why 5.4.2?

----------


## DR.NORTON

Because i play in a 5.4.2 server :|

----------


## stb1amt

> Because i play in a 5.4.2 server :|


Unless there on the first page of the thread i can't help you, you'd have to wait and see if Jumperu has a previous version

----------


## DR.NORTON

Thanks, I appreciate it

----------


## stb1amt

> Thanks, I appreciate it


Found this, maybe worth a look at for you; ? View topic - [OutDated][Beta]LazyBot Revolution [5.4.2.17658]

----------


## portista10

I'm having a problem with the bot: 
want him to go to town(profile has the route) on bags full to mail certain items to an alt. However, once he gets to the town he goes to a vendor, tries to sell stuff(options to sell commons/greens/greys are disabled), and he doesnt let go of the vendor. Doesn't go near a mail post.

update: with the addon omail, the bot goes 1st for the mail, successfully sends what i want. Problem: after mailing he goes to the vendor adn does nothing. The char will go aafk then dc. The bot, at this point, stops working, ned to go to task manager and manually close it.

log:[02:58:15] Found a mailbox, lets do something
[02:58:17] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[02:58:20] New player around: ****
[02:58:25] Called addedToMail
[02:58:25] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 16
[02:58:28] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 0
[02:58:28] SendKey: ESC Bar: Indifferent Key: Escape
[02:58:28] Brok loop with: ClickedNothing
[02:58:28] State changed: Navigating
[02:58:29] Following ToTown waypoints back
[02:58:30] State changed: Vendor
[02:58:31] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[02:58:33] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[02:58:35] [Vendor]Going to sell items

After that "going to sell items", he doesn't do anything else.

----------


## stb1amt

> I'm having a problem with the bot: 
> want him to go to town(profile has the route) on bags full to mail certain items to an alt. However, once he gets to the town he goes to a vendor, tries to sell stuff(options to sell commons/greens/greys are disabled), and he doesnt let go of the vendor. Doesn't go near a mail post.
> 
> update: with the addon omail, the bot goes 1st for the mail, successfully sends what i want. Problem: after mailing he goes to the vendor adn does nothing. The char will go aafk then dc. The bot, at this point, stops working, ned to go to task manager and manually close it.
> 
> log:[02:58:15] Found a mailbox, lets do something
> [02:58:17] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
> [02:58:20] New player around: ****
> [02:58:25] Called addedToMail
> ...



This was a problem that i had i did 4 things to make it work;

Make sure you WoW is up to date  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Disable mouse hook, i'd mainly do this if your leaving your comp/laptop alone on the WoW window.

Disable Auto repair, Auto Sell and 'Cool' Bag addons.

If all of these don't work i can't help you, but i'd just check it isn't the Mouse Hook (If you're using it)

P.s Forgot to say without using mouse hook, to sell the items it will steal your mouse

----------


## portista10

wow is up to date(how couldnt it be...);
i have mouse hook disabled;
I dont use any addons apart from auctionator, omail/postal and zygor, so no bag addon.

Stil dunno what's wrong.

----------


## jumperu

it's a known bug, it will be fixed soon...along with adding mail for grinding engine..

----------


## stb1amt

Just love LB, level 42 mage without even actually playing, probably safe to say LB is still undetected  :Big Grin:

----------


## freeloading

Can anyone write a mage AoE profile for this 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-12k-hour.html (How to Farm Lots of embersilk Cloth // 5-12k+/hour)

----------


## jumperu

1. lazybot does not aoe, since it doesn't use the mouse Click-to-move like Hb, it cannot do placement spells (well, it can but with the help of scripts-"place spell on top of target", inside the behavior which are abit hard to do)
2. you will never get that much Gph or embersilk, the bot moves wayyy slower than a normal player would
3. it is a very hard area to bot in, lots of obstacles, buildings, trees..etc

if u want embersilk u can try the stairs in uldum, those pack of 10 Schnottz infantry man are easy to do.

----------


## stb1amt

> 1. lazybot does not aoe, since it doesn't use the mouse Click-to-move like Hb, it cannot do placement spells (well, it can but with the help of scripts-"place spell on top of target", inside the behavior which are abit hard to do)
> 2. you will never get that much Gph or embersilk, the bot moves wayyy slower than a normal player would
> 3. it is a very hard area to bot in, lots of obstacles, buildings, trees..etc
> 
> if u want embersilk u can try the stairs in uldum, those pack of 10 Schnottz infantry man are easy to do.


Agreed even with the help of AoE Scripts the bot still takes time to find the target(s), sure you could farm the stuff if there's lots of mobs around and you have the gear to dps & stay alive but you'd never gather that much Per hour.

----------


## freeloading

Well I'm just looking for it to go to a spot...Arcane Explosion so there is no need for placement spells....Loot and on to the next spot etc etc etc. I'll try to figure out something this weekend.

----------


## stb1amt

```
private static string Flamestrike = "Flamestrike";
private static string FrostNova = "Frost Nova";
private static string Blink = "Blink";
private static string Freeze = "Freeze";

// Always call declare your spell before you input it into the spell form. Note if there is a space in your spell the only place
// you actually put a space is in the " " NOWHERE ELSE


public static bool ShouldRun()
{
// Player.Target.DistanceToself     	the distances can either be < (Less than), > (More than), <= (Less or Equal)
// 				>= (More or equal) == (Equal To)
//		&& is ( AND) 
// 	IsSpellReadyByName (Other Functions)  - IsSpellReadyById a few more i think
//	Even when D
return Player.Target.DistanceToSelf < 10 && IsSpellReadyByName(FrostNova) && IsSpellReadyByName(Flamestrike);
}

public static void Run()
{
CastSpell(FrostNova);
// No Sleep Needed, Instant Spell
MoveHelper.Backwards(true);
// Holds Backwards For 2 seconds (2000 Milliseconds)
Thread.Sleep(2000);
MoveHelper.Backwards(false);
// Calls for backwards to stop 
CastSpell(Flamestrike);
ObjectManager.MyPlayer.Target.MouseOver();
// Gets you're targets for Spells that have to be placed on the floor
MouseHelper.LeftClick();
// Places Spell on floor
MouseHelper.RightClick();

// Either this or your combat becomes bugged on next pull if you're target dies before the ObjectManger finds the target
}
```


This is the script i use for flamestrike, so yeah, the // Can stay in since it doesn't read those. Change it if thats not what you want

Edit; Even with the ' RightClick(); ' function the combat can still become bugged and causes the bot to sometimes Blacklist the target for that current fight

----------


## dawawe

Anyone have a working version of DIggy? I crash everytime i load it  :Frown: 



```
 Message: Unexpected end of file has occurred. The following elements are not closed: html, html. Line 61, position 1.
Inner exception: 
Source: System.Xml
Stack trace:    at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Int32 pos, String res, String arg)
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowUnclosedElements()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseElementContent()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at Diggy.Stuff.Updater.Check()
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Throw(System.Exception)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

----------


## stb1amt

> Anyone have a working version of DIggy? I crash everytime i load it 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  Message: Unexpected end of file has occurred. The following elements are not closed: html, html. Line 61, position 1.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System.Xml
> Stack trace:    at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
> ...



Is that the profile already with the bot when downloaded?

----------


## Jackall85

Is there anything for a resto druid?

----------


## kvllx

Am o problema cu bot-ul. Nu reusesc sa-i dau de cap.
Deci pornesc bot-ul, pornesc wow, ma loghez in wow, intru pe caracter. in BOT dau pe flying engine la profile settings aleg sa culeaga plante si minerit in Feralas ca exemplu, si nu face nimic sau se mai misca de nebun ici colo oleaca. Precizez ca am bagat behavior de survival hunter.
In trecut bot-ul mergea fara nici o problema, dar acuma nu mai vrea pur si simplu .

http://oi57.tinypic.com/6tlc42.jpg

----------


## jumperu

@Jackall85
Not really, no point in botting with a resto, but u have dual specc, so ....
Or u can take my boomkin behavior and remove some moonkin only spells, add some healing..etc...it's not hard.


@kvllx

1. english only
2. la engine settings selecteaza fly mount bar and key....ca probabil le ai aiurea.. (ca pe bara din poza nu ai fly mountul; ps: botul nu vede tasta 11 si 12)
3. ca sa vezi ce face botul, bifeaza log debug de langa start, si o sa scrie .. Trying to cast Gmount bar 1 key 1 , de ex. si atunci iti dai seama..
4. daca mai ai nev de ajutor posteaza in engl sau dami add pe skype.

----------


## kvllx

LogFile.txt
Take a look at the log
On the action button 11 and 12, what key should i bind ? 
http://oi61.tinypic.com/2zi1opl.jpg .
Also i can't see where i can setup the fly mount key here.
http://i59.tinypic.com/2lu8jur.png
Somehow i managed to make the bot sorth of work, i downloaded a new behavior and burning steppes profile for gathering , but there's a major problem now. It doesn't want to gather anything, it's just flying above the nodes and doesn't want to gather them.

Please tell me what i'm doing wrong and how can i fix it

----------


## jumperu

"On the action button 11 and 12, what key should i bind ? "

*You don't have to bind anything, just don't put any spells on those keys, on any bar.*

"Also i can't see where i can setup the fly mount key here."

*I hope ur joking :* 




*And from the log, i see it says:
*_
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Concussive Shot does not exist on your bars
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Bestial Wrath does not exist on your bars
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Mend Pet does not exist on your bars
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Kill Command does not exist on your bars
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Raptor Strike does not exist on your bars
[5:02:57 PM] Key: Aspect of the Hawk does not exist on your bars_


*just drag these spells on bars..so the bot will see/use them.

ps: disable trap launcher. 
everything else looks ok.*

----------


## kvllx

So i put dark phoenix on bar 1 key 1, put almost all of the spells but not all of them can fit on bar 1, and the rest are on bar 4 but it doesn't recognize them, and keeps telling me that they're missing.
Also the bot keeps flying above the mining nodes. If you want video proof i can film.



Finally i managed to make it work. I had to go to engine settings, collect, and write there what i wanted to gather. altough i don't remember being like this in the past.
Anyway thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## stb1amt

> "On the action button 11 and 12, what key should i bind ? "
> 
> *You don't have to bind anything, just don't put any spells on those keys, on any bar.*
> 
> "Also i can't see where i can setup the fly mount key here."
> 
> *I hope ur joking :* 
> 
> 
> ...


Trap launcher could be used with Script the couldn't it? I wouldn't see a problem with it if the correct calls where added to the script?

----------


## kvllx

Also how can i make the bot delete/throw unwanted ore? for example from mithril ore i get extra "Solid Stone " how can i make the bot throw it/vendor it, it occupies space from my bags, and it's useless.

----------


## jumperu

> Trap launcher could be used with Script the couldn't it? I wouldn't see a problem with it if the correct calls where added to the script?


1. to hard for average user
2. to low dps to even bother with scripts for it.




> Also how can i make the bot delete/throw unwanted ore? for example from mithril ore i get extra "Solid Stone " how can i make the bot throw it/vendor it, it occupies space from my bags, and it's useless.


use addons for that like:

BW Loot Filter - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
Junk Filter - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## freeloading

Looking for a mage combat profile that just cast Arcane Explosion and Ice Barrier whenever needed...or someone guide me to how to make one...tyia

----------


## stb1amt

> Looking for a mage combat profile that just cast Arcane Explosion and Ice Barrier whenever needed...or someone guide me to how to make one...tyia



You mean as a script or just instead the bot in general?

----------


## freeloading

> You mean as a script or just instead the bot in general?


For the bot in general. I have no clue about running scripts and such. I can make profiles no problem...just need a combat profile that'll do the above.

----------


## stb1amt

> For the bot in general. I have no clue about running scripts and such. I can make profiles no problem...just need a combat profile that'll do the above.


I dont have the bot downloaded right now on my PC but it's either enough to do

----------


## jumperu

> For the bot in general. I have no clue about running scripts and such. I can make profiles no problem...just need a combat profile that'll do the above.


It's pretty easy to do, i'll explain in a few steps:

1. Open Combat settings - write a new name for the behavior- press enter - so now we have a blank behavior
2. Now go down to Pre-pull , pull and combat distance ... for pre-pull set 40-50 doesnt matter, we won't put any spells there.....for pull and combat 6 yards (meele distance) cause we want the bot to go near the mobs, then cast explosion ; Global cooldown 900-1000ms *PIC*
3. At pull tab - add a new rule - new condition - health/power - if player mana more than 10% = cast Arcane Explosion (write the name as ingame, capitalization matters) *PIC*
4. At combat tab - do the same rule as above! - U can also do the same for Cone of Cold.
5. At buffs tab u can add Blink too.. add new condition - Spell check - is ready Blink - cast Blink (if spell check does not work, replace with rule Ticker - is ready 15000ms) so it will blink between spots

That's all for the behavior, for the other settings u have to go to engine settings and set Approach range and Distance to 10 yards (cause u bot in an area with houses/trees/obstacles etc) and u dont want the bot to see a mob inside a house and go pull it. U have to add the spots (when u make the profile) exactly where the mob packs are. Also when u make the profile , use vertice distance 5 instead of the default 15.


That's about it, post again if u have more q.

----------


## dawawe

> Is that the profile already with the bot when downloaded?



Yeah thats what i get when i try to start the one that came with the download.

----------


## Android32

How do I blacklist a node in a flying profile?

----------


## tylen

> How do I blacklist a node in a flying profile?


right click a node on radar (same for unmark blacklisted node)

----------


## Nidana

Hey there.
I wanted to know if I can use this bot to fish in pools using only ground mount (or no mount at all)

----------


## jumperu

u probably can if u record a fly profile (along the water) with ground mount....then also set a ground mount in fly options..

try to rec a small one at first and see if it does work...idk for sure!

----------


## Nidana

I'm completely noobish at botting, any chance you could help me creating this kind of setup? I want to fish in pools in Winter's Breath Lake in Howling Fjord (for sea turtle, obviously) with a level 20 F2P character

----------


## tylen

> I'm completely noobish at botting, any chance you could help me creating this kind of setup? I want to fish in pools in Winter's Breath Lake in Howling Fjord (for sea turtle, obviously) with a level 20 F2P character


_*just gathered my smashed brain from a wall*_ im sorry but why would someone wanna do it with a lvl 20 char on trial acc? :confused:
as of help in creating profiles, try studying 1st page guides, so ppl dont tell you same things over again

----------


## Nidana

> _*just gathered my smashed brain from a wall*_ im sorry but why would someone wanna do it with a lvl 20 char on trial acc? :confused:
> as of help in creating profiles, try studying 1st page guides, so ppl dont tell you same things over again


http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/characte...r/Nidie/simple
That's why
I'm quite surprised that you never heard of f2p twinking

----------


## tylen

> Nidie @ Aggramar - Community - World of Warcraft
> That's why
> I'm quite surprised that you never heard of f2p twinking


i never heard of the point of f2p twink having a sea turtle since f2p acc is only available for 10 days i beleive

----------


## Nidana

> i never heard of the point of f2p twink having a sea turtle since f2p acc is only available for 10 days i beleive


It's actually available for as long as you wish and the Sea Turtle is one of the most notable treasures obtainable by f2ps.

----------


## tylen

ok ok i beleive you, im with you, but still.. im just curious: why bother trying to get it :confused: =)

----------


## Nidana

You either have it or you do not have it, and it never hurts to have something rare, especially when your character has tons of restrictions

----------


## Nagashi

wont detect the game..wierd this is first time this happens

----------


## jumperu

> wont detect the game..wierd this is first time this happens


u sure u started wow in 32bit?....i'm using lb atm and works fine!

----------


## jumperu

Can some1 test a profile for me? Leveling 1-20 .... 1 click .... humans only> northshire-elwynn-redridge

1-20

Works best with:
- at least 3 heirlooms (for 1 click leveling) ...if u don't have looms u would probably have to stop abit to gear @lvl 15 when mobs are abit hard with no gear!
- no loot on ( if u enable looting, make sure u have enough bag space since vendoring is bugged atm)

*make sure your behavior works with low lvl's...some don't
**i will make 20-60 next, i stopped at 20 cause u have to manually learn mount, next ones will be with mount on.

^^ waiting for feedback, bugs, suggestions...etc /enjoy

*Ledit: added lvls 20-35 (enable mount)


1-35

----------


## hampe85

Hello!
Does anyone know why the bot takes like 10 seconds to mount after you used a node?

Nvm that question, works as intended today.

----------


## Wappel

I assume that you changed the source code?

Can you upload the latest version. The source code link (first page) is from 14.03.2014?


Thx a lot




> !NEW RELEASE!

----------


## jumperu

> I assume that you changed the source code?
> Can you upload the latest version. The source code link (first page) is from 14.03.2014?
> Thx a lot


If you want the source, i assume you know what to do with it! 

So, take the one from the first page, go here ([WoW] [5.4.8 18291] Release x86 Info Dump Thread) , that thread has the latest patch offsets, update 1 file in the source (pointers.cs) - compile = win!!

----------


## Wappel

> If you want the source, i assume you know what to do with it! 
> 
> So, take the one from the first page, go here ([WoW] [5.4.8 18291] Release x86 Info Dump Thread) , that thread has the latest patch offsets, update 1 file in the source (pointers.cs) - compile = win!!


Oh sorry - i thought you changed the c# source code with the new release (not only the offsets).

Thx

----------


## Hackle

I have a issue with my bot and I've looked everywhere without finding a solution. It works great combatwise but it does not loot for some reason. The bot says it loots in the logs but that's a lie. Any help would be greatly apriciated.

----------


## jumperu

> I have a issue with my bot and I've looked everywhere without finding a solution. It works great combatwise but it does not loot for some reason. The bot says it loots in the logs but that's a lie. Any help would be greatly apriciated.


1. in wow interface settings - enable autoloot
2. in lazybot - general options - keys - interact with target key must be set the same as in wow - keybindings - interact with target (same goes for the other keys there)
3. in lazybot - engine settings - tick loot and wait for loot
4. win?

----------


## Hackle

Thanks a lot, missed the ingame binding.

----------


## Android32

+rep for keeping this alive. i hope lazy bot never dies. its so simple.

----------


## mik40

Which one is better this or HB? waiting for suggestions.

----------


## charles420

depends on what you are looking for in a bot both are great bots

----------


## FloWoW

I dont understand, the bot never stop on nodes...
Maybe it's W8? It still dont works on Windows 8?

----------


## jumperu

> I dont understand, the bot never stop on nodes...
> Maybe it's W8? It still dont works on Windows 8?


It's not windows. You didn't configure it right.

1. In lazybot engine settings: tick mine + herbs
2. In lazybot engine settings - collect tab - make sure your herb/node ore is added to the list (it should be there by default, but check anyways)
3. In lazybot general settings - keys tab there are 3 keys that must be set ingame (in wow esc - key bindings) - interact with target, interact with mouseover and target last target

*@everyone

I said it before, but i should repeat it:

This is not a oneclick bot, after u get it, spend some time configuring it, going trough it's settings and read the whole first post it has all the info u need.

----------


## FloWoW

> It's not windows. You didn't configure it right.
> 
> 1. In lazybot engine settings: tick mine + herbs
> 2. In lazybot engine settings - collect tab - make sure your herb/node ore is added to the list (it should be there by default, but check anyways)
> 3. In lazybot general settings - keys tab there are 3 keys that must be set ingame (in wow esc - key bindings) - interact with target, interact with mouseover and target last target
> 
> *@everyone
> 
> I said it before, but i should repeat it:
> ...


It's not the first time i use the bot, it is right configured, one year before it worked fine with the same configuration... and ofc all you say is done.
I will search again.

----------


## jumperu

Does grinding work?
Did it work before on windows 8?
Did u install older version of .net framework?...Bot was made in 2.3 .net ....it works on win 7 default .net which is 4.5..try installing some old versions..
If u tick log debug...does it spam "stuck" all the time ...or it does not even "see" the herb/ore?

----------


## FloWoW

Grinding works perfectly.
And yes one year ago i was not using W8.
W8 have .net 4.5 in default, i dont think i can install an older version.
No it spam nothing, it's just like he can't see nodes. But i will search again.

----------


## jumperu

Most likely you don't have them added in the Collect list (spell case sensitive)

----------


## FloWoW

I do :/
Engine setting -> Collect -> Mine list that's right?

----------


## FloWoW

Ok problem found : it don't work anymore in french. In english it's fine. Sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## michlacz231

please help when i start the bot on flying engine , and profile is kun lai summit mining i have
[15:23:01] Attached
[15:23:21] Reset bar to first
[15:23:22] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
[15:23:22] CustomClass returned false on StartOk not starting'


and when i select mine in engine setting i have this
Message: Odwołanie do obiektu nie zostało ustawione na wystąpienie obiektu.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: w LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e) w c:\Users\Charles\Downloads\3-14-2014BackUp\Release 5.4 3-14-2014\Lazy Evolution\LFlyingEngine\Settings.cs:wiersz 79
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
w DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
w DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
w DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
w System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## FloWoW

Just another question : how to reset the blacklist nodes?

----------


## dawawe

Would it be possible to make a profile for chain dungeon running? Like run Mana tombs over and over?

----------


## charles420

I don't see y not only thing I see being a prb if that is the zoning in and out if that cuz bot may stop

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Would it be possible to take everything out of the flying engine except for the combat system, call it LazyAssistant(or something) and compile it like that?, so that the bot can run without profile or waypoints and is not in control of character movement.
I would like the bot to run like that so that i can have the bot cast spells while i am in control of everything else, for example i could just leave my char standing somewhere and when it gets attacked the bot will just cast spells(heals/shield?) that i've set in the combat engine, or when i get falling dmg on my priest the bot will then cast renew or whatever i want. Or when i'm attacking a mob, the bot will cast healing spells on myself because i've set that up in the combat engine. I hope you understand what i'm trying to say haha.

Could someone help me on this, tell me what files it needs to just run the combat system constantly, and/or what lines to remove to stop it from moving and checking for profiles/waypoints?

Also, how come the source is outdated? I've compiled it but it doesn't work, so even if i do this right i will never get it to work because the source is old.

Greets and thanks in advance for any help

----------


## jumperu

> Just another question : how to reset the blacklist nodes?


Go to where the profile is, open it in Notepad, delete blacklist lines!




> Would it be possible to make a profile for chain dungeon running? Like run Mana tombs over and over?


Bot can't handle porting in/out of dungeons, but i used it to run Botanica in outland a couple of times. U have to run in - start the bot - time it once (let's say it takes 5 mins till the end) - let it run.... come back in 5 min - port out/sell/repair/reset instance / port back in...start bot again...etc..





> Would it be possible to take everything out of the flying engine except for the combat system, call it LazyAssistant(or something) and compile it like that?, so that the bot can run without profile or waypoints and is not in control of character movement.
> I would like the bot to run like that so that i can have the bot cast spells while i am in control of everything else, for example i could just leave my char standing somewhere and when it gets attacked the bot will just cast spells(heals/shield?) that i've set in the combat engine, or when i get falling dmg on my priest the bot will then cast renew or whatever i want. Or when i'm attacking a mob, the bot will cast healing spells on myself because i've set that up in the combat engine. I hope you understand what i'm trying to say haha.
> 
> Could someone help me on this, tell me what files it needs to just run the combat system constantly, and/or what lines to remove to stop it from moving and checking for profiles/waypoints?
> 
> Also, how come the source is outdated? I've compiled it but it doesn't work, so even if i do this right i will never get it to work because the source is old.
> 
> Greets and thanks in advance for any help


It can be used to do what u want, but u have to tinker alot with the rotation to do exactly what u need. 
A rotation means LB will work exactly like Pqr did, only takes over if in combat. Can be used in raids, elites ..etc
You can see a hunter rotation example here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3002612 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

*pm me for a SP rotation, i started it but didn't finish (70-80% done) if u don't wanna start from scratch

The source is just abit outdated, if u know how to tinker with a source, then u know that all u gotta do is update Pointers.cs file with the values from the latest patch ( dump thread here WoW Memory Editing ) - compile and it will work...easy job!

Enjoy!

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Hey Jumperu

Thanks for the answer  :Smile: 

Crap!! i don't know how i've missed that Rotator, that's crazy man, guess i wasn't looking for it because i read somewhere the rotations plugin didn't work or something. Anyway i feel stupid right now haha, i'm gonna start building a nice rotation right now, seems like fun lol.

And about the source, it's been a while since i've been editing but i'm sure i'll figure it out.

Thanks again  :Smile: 

greets

----------


## dawawe

> Go to where the profile is, open it in Notepad, delete blacklist lines!
> 
> 
> 
> Bot can't handle porting in/out of dungeons, but i used it to run Botanica in outland a couple of times. U have to run in - start the bot - time it once (let's say it takes 5 mins till the end) - let it run.... come back in 5 min - port out/sell/repair/reset instance / port back in...start bot again...etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats about what i thought. If it just stops after zoning I can turn on "play sound when stopped" and come back when i hear it

----------


## FloWoW

> Go to where the profile is, open it in Notepad, delete blacklist lines!


Thanks again!

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Can LB send Numpad keys? If i input Numpad 8 in the "send key" section it recognises it as "normal" 8, the F1-F12 keys are the same story. Can i manually input those into the rotation file like Num8 and F1 or something, or will it just not recognise those?
I'm working on getting a rotation to work with my addons(Bartender 4) enabled, i have created two bars with keybindings 1-0 and SHIFT 1-0 just for LB and it's working just fine.

----------


## portista10

I'm reading here some ppl use this bot in dungeons and lfrs, how do you guys do it? I'm trying to do it on my balance druid on a separate computer. What i want is for him to do his rotaion on the boss, while during trash or moving to another boss i'm in control.

----------


## jumperu

> I'm reading here some ppl use this bot in dungeons and lfrs, how do you guys do it? I'm trying to do it on my balance druid on a separate computer. What i want is for him to do his rotaion on the boss, while during trash or moving to another boss i'm in control.


Yea, u can use it like Pqr - just combat mode = Rotations.

Pictures and Arms warr + Surv hunter Here (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) and Here

Also, the guy that posted before u is doing the same thing for Shadow priest, maybe he will share when finished!

Sry "Jan van der Hoeven" , i didn't tinker with rotations much so i got no ideea if u can do that, but try, it doesn't hurt to...

----------


## portista10

> Yea, u can use it like Pqr - just combat mode = Rotations.
> 
> Pictures and Arms warr + Surv hunter Here (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) and Here
> 
> Also, the guy that posted before u is doing the same thing for Shadow priest, maybe he will share when finished!
> 
> Sry "Jan van der Hoeven" , i didn't tinker with rotations much so i got no ideea if u can do that, but try, it doesn't hurt to...


yeah, i have already seen those. But I wanted for my balance druid. Still nothing? 

Can I use behaviors in some way? what do i need to do in the bot for it to attack the bosses? If I select either grinding or flying,the bot will try to get to the path made by the profile and will ignore the boss.

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

portista10, using behaviors is not going to work well for rotation, i know because i have tried that. Just use the "Rotator", it works very nice once you have it set up.
When you use the buff detection don't do it by name but input the buff's spell ID, you can look up the ID through Wowhead just make sure you input the correct one because i found that the buff you get when(for example) you cast Power Word: Fortitude, has a different Spell ID then the ability itself.
Maybe someone knows of an addon or something that can display spell ID's to make it easier?

I am still working on the Rotation for my Holy Priest but making him heal a group is kind of difficult to say the least, when i began i had trouble with the spell ID's. Now i am working on making him target the dps one bye one and then the tank(prio on the tank ofc), i'm using macro's for that. maybe i'm missing something because it seems more difficult than it should be haha.
When i have the Holy rotation finished i'll get started on a Shadow rotation, which will definitely be much easier hihi  :Smile:  .

As soon as i have finished i will upload and post them. I dont have a balance druid so can't help you there, i suggest making a rotation yourself, it's fun, educational and will be satisfying when you get it to work. 

I will make some more rotations for my other characters aswell because i'm enjoying myself with this, but it could take a while because i'm busy with my work, my guild and other stuff too... I am excited to make one for my warlock, could become quite complex and fun to make it do more DPS.

Good luck to you

----------


## portista10

> portista10, using behaviors is not going to work well for rotation, i know because i have tried that. Just use the "Rotator", it works very nice once you have it set up.
> When you use the buff detection don't do it by name but input the buff's spell ID, you can look up the ID through Wowhead just make sure you input the correct one because i found that the buff you get when(for example) you cast Power Word: Fortitude, has a different Spell ID then the ability itself.
> Maybe someone knows of an addon or something that can display spell ID's to make it easier?
> 
> I am still working on the Rotation for my Holy Priest but making him heal a group is kind of difficult to say the least, when i began i had trouble with the spell ID's. Now i am working on making him target the dps one bye one and then the tank(prio on the tank ofc), i'm using macro's for that. maybe i'm missing something because it seems more difficult than it should be haha.
> When i have the Holy rotation finished i'll get started on a Shadow rotation, which will definitely be much easier hihi  .
> 
> As soon as i have finished i will upload and post them. I dont have a balance druid so can't help you there, i suggest making a rotation yourself, it's fun, educational and will be satisfying when you get it to work. 
> 
> ...


Yeah, after your post went out and did just that. Copied all the rules from the behavior jumperu made to boomkin and done, with a press of a button my boomkin does his rotation whenever I want.
Gonna try to do that with other classes...

----------


## jumperu

> portista10, using behaviors is not going to work well for rotation, i know because i have tried that. Just use the "Rotator", it works very nice once you have it set up.
> When you use the buff detection don't do it by name but input the buff's spell ID, you can look up the ID through Wowhead just make sure you input the correct one because i found that the buff you get when(for example) you cast Power Word: Fortitude, has a different Spell ID then the ability itself.
> *Maybe someone knows of an addon or something that can display spell ID's to make it easier?*


It's easy enough to make once you get the hang of it. Targeting is pretty difficult, but lb will be updated soon to support raid/party auto-targeting so hang tight.
Use the addon *Idtip* ....it shows the correct id of all the spells/buffs ingame when u hover the mouse over them.

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

The upcoming auto targeting functions sound great, can't wait  :Smile:  . I've installed the addon and it works like a charm, much easier than looking up every spell ID through wowhead.

I am having trouble with my priest rotation, it seems the Shadow Orb detection doesn't work. When i create a rule and select ShadowOrb seems to work fine but after saving it, it just dissapears.

Also, i can't seem to get it to cast Mind Flay the right way, normally when casting mind flay i click the button just before the end of the casting bar so that the char keeps casting, i've set the Ticker up to do just that, but something's wrong.
It casts Mind Flay, then waits a few seconds and then casts it again, in the rules i have set only the ticker at 2410 and "function" when "not casting", the GCD's on 900ms.
I just read the GCD for Mind Flay is 1.5sec according to Wowhead, is that always the same? Should i keep the ticker at 2410 and put the GCD on 1500?

Been testing the Rotation on mobs on Timeless Isle, it's killing those mobs not much slower then i would if i were in control myself.
I think the best way to get the most effective rotation is just to keep testing it endlessly until you can't improve it no more so i will be spending lots of time on the Timeless Isle haha.

Greets

Ps, this is so much fun!!! Good luck to you all  :Smile: 

Greets

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

It just occured to me, since i've set it with "function" "not casting" it will never start casting Mind Flay before it has finished casting the last one.
Guess i'll see what happens when i remove that rule.

Edit: It worked pretty good, also should calculate haste rating into GCD, the GCD is like 1.5sec but if you have 20% haste that means your GCD is 1.2sec.

Is it possible to put some kind of priority on a rule, like i would like the bot to ignore everything else and cast silence immediately when the target casts a specific spell. Is the order of the rules list like a priority list from top to bottom?

People, when creating a Rotation, SAVE THE ROTATION after adding one or two rules. I had just about finished a very promising Destro Warlock rotation and when i clicked "save and close" Microf*ck Windows showed me some bullshit and then made the entire rotation dissapear into the twisting nether.
Sadly i forgot to take a screenshot of the bullshit, sorry Jumperu  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

"Is the order of the rules list like a priority list from top to bottom?"

Correct top to bottom, so if u put silence as first rule, it will always have the highest prio and get executed right away.

"People, when creating a Rotation, SAVE THE ROTATION after adding one or two rules. "

Well, yes, it's one of those minor bugs that u have to experience before u know about it.
Always close from the x when saving!....Like...i never press "save behavior" (same error as u mentioned sometimes) ...i always press X - then when asked if save or not - press Yes.

Gyazo - cd11dc588022c172a9592442c85230f5.png

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Ah cool, thats very good.

The save rotation bug is just very annoying when you have just created a rotation with like 10-15 rules with buff detections and tickers and all. I'll close it with the X next time hihi  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## edavis

is there a way on lazy bot to change the color of items on the radar map? that light pink dot for my location is extremely hard to see, I would like to at least make it darker

----------


## tylen

aint sure how your location affects LB's radar since its background color is always same  :Smile:  but there's no known way for me to change dot's color :confused:

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Yes, i have the same problem. It's quite difficult to see that pink dot on the grey background, i've been looking for it in the source but haven't been able to find it. It should be somewhere in there...

----------


## charles420

Go To 
Lazylib 
LazyRadar 
Drawer 
and pick the one u want to change it to in source

As for color if jumperu wants to do a poll on color to change it to i can for u guys

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

I've been looking around in that folder, it has DrawEnemies, DrawFriends, Drawobjects, DrawUnits and IDrawItem.cs and none of the files contain anything that seems to set the color of the player dot. Maybe you have to add it to one of the files or it is located in another file somewhere?

----------


## jumperu

Probably in radarform.cs :

Gyazo - 9f966e4bca68e9e4b4dc57d8e712163e.png

*just guessing, idk any programming!  :Frown:

----------


## Thien

I can't download from any link, every page's content is blocked in mediafire.

----------


## jumperu

> I can't download from any link, every page's content is blocked in mediafire.


MAde a ticket to mediafire to see why they blocked it!  :Frown: ....i'm sensing blizz work @here  :Frown: 



*LE 

yea seems to be ok now, i tried a couple of downloads and everything was fine.
if anyone finds a broken link pls report!

----------


## charles420

worked fine for me todownload today

----------


## Mothridius

I have the 3.3.5 Lazybot. The grinder settings are different for this version. The manual also uses MOP I am guessing. Anyway, My character will not loot after killing a mob. Yes I have auto loot checked. Is there something else I need to have checked for 3.3.5 Lazybot to loot.

----------


## gauderio

Good morning, I had to format my pc and reinstall the game, but the game is at version 5.4.8 (18414) already have a date for when the bot will be upgraded to this version? Thank you.

----------


## charles420

its currently working

----------


## agarr94

Hi, I use lazybot version 1.7 on a wotlk 3.3.5 server. I'm new to the bot and need some help if possible  :Smile: 
Bot works as intended, walks towards mobs, face them correctly etc, but the behavior dont work properly.
For every spell in the rotation I get the error message "Key: *spell* does not exist on your bars".

I searched for a while and found a few fixes for this, but none helped me. I dont have a single addon enabled, keybinds are reset to default.
Also all the keys are places between 1-0 in keybinds, as adviced from some other threads.

Could someone please help me in the right direction? I feel I'm close to getting it started  :Big Grin: 
-----
Managed to remove the error by choosing the spell to "send key" instead of "cast spell", so I guess I can tweak the behavior to work now. Is there any way to get the "cast spell" function to work tho? Seems much more clean, however I'm just happy if I can get it working with the tweak  :Stick Out Tongue: 
-----
Changed all spells to function with "send key", now the behavior was almost worse, refused to go into catform, and just stood there until it was low hp, at which point it started to spam heal. Log said constantly: Send 9 : 1 : 9, 7 : 1 : 7 over and over, more 9 : 1 : 9 and the other one tho.
I had the impression this bot was very basic and easy to understand, now I'm feeling really stupid here  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maybe I dont deserve botting if I cant even figure this puzzle.
-----
Edited everything to include buff detecting of cat form on all spells etc, first tried with spell name, but those dont function well. Worked better with spell IDs. I think I'll have to simplify the behavior a bit tho, tiger's fury and rake made it very clunky, I managed to get a few kills with the bot, but not long after, 1 of those 2 would get stuck and bot would fail. Stay tuned for updates  :Big Grin:  I've started to understand this bot well now, was easier than I thought, just need to know what im filling in.
-----
Buff detection is not working well for me, everything that depends on buff detection is being spammed and mess everything up. Even mark of the wild, spamming the buff until out of mana  :Stick Out Tongue:  Seems like my only chance of getting this bot running is to use mangle and ferocious bite all the way, maybe a healing touch below 50% hp or something aswell. Advanced rotations require buff detection working. Anything I can do to fix it?

----------


## jumperu

> Advanced rotations require buff detection working. Anything I can do to fix it?


How do u find the buffs id?....See if the addon "ID tip" works on that version of wow, it shows the id's of all spells when u hover over them ingame.
Also the spells are prioritized from top to bottom, so just add cat form to the top in combat tab (also add it to pre-pull and pull tabs), and it will always go into cat before executing other spells, no need to add a check to each condition.

----------


## agarr94

> How do u find the buffs id?....See if the addon "ID tip" works on that version of wow, it shows the id's of all spells when u hover over them ingame.
> Also the spells are prioritized from top to bottom, so just add cat form to the top in combat tab (also add it to pre-pull and pull tabs), and it will always go into cat before executing other spells, no need to add a check to each condition.


Oh my god, thank you so much Jumperu! With the Spell ID addon (prequel to ID tip), I managed to get a flawless rotation now with the new ID's  :Smile: 
Everything working FLAWLESS! Oh wow, can't believe how much fun it was to make my own profile and my own behavior, now I'm tweaking and perfecting it as I please! Thanks to all the different threads on ownedcore who helped me through this  :Big Grin:  Search-function made this possible for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## skurrponce

Hello, I had a question about the relative safety of this bot. I understand the risks of using a bot as I have used em with past games and have been banned for doing stupid stuff. You say that the bot is highly undetectable when not using Mouse Hook or Memory Writing. I am a time starved student hoping to make some gold before the xpac lands and I was wondering, would you guys honestly consider it safe to use this bot without MH/MW to farm mining etc if I am sitting right in front of it watching while doing homework or studying?

----------


## tylen

> Hello, I had a question about the relative safety of this bot. I understand the risks of using a bot as I have used em with past games and have been banned for doing stupid stuff. You say that the bot is highly undetectable when not using Mouse Hook or Memory Writing. I am a time starved student hoping to make some gold before the xpac lands and I was wondering, would you guys honestly consider it safe to use this bot without MH/MW to farm mining etc if I am sitting right in front of it watching while doing homework or studying?


depends on how much you're gonna bot and if you're gonna be reported and checked. i use LB for nearly 24\24 botting, and if they report me, its a matter of time when i get banned (even if you answer to "hello, bot?" whispers instantly, ppl might send a report anyway and blizz will check you), only im not sure if its online uptime (pretty good proof  :Stick Out Tongue: ) or some memory check stuff makes them sure that you used bot program.

_off-topic_ i beleive 6.0 pre-patch is gonna hit oct, 15. and i already cant wait for update (cant even guess how much work and time it might take since new addon always changes stuff alot  :Frown:  )

----------


## skurrponce

> depends on how much you're gonna bot and if you're gonna be reported and checked. i use LB for nearly 24\24 botting, and if they report me, its a matter of time when i get banned (even if you answer to "hello, bot?" whispers instantly, ppl might send a report anyway and blizz will check you), only im not sure if its online uptime (pretty good proof ) or some memory check stuff makes them sure that you used bot program.
> 
> _off-topic_ i beleive 6.0 pre-patch is gonna hit oct, 15. and i already cant wait for update (cant even guess how much work and time it might take since new addon always changes stuff alot  )


Thanks for the response! I wouldn't be botting too long per day, maybe 2 hours a day? if that. I'm not planning to do over the top botting, just a bit here and there to close the gold gap that I am seeing.

----------


## jumperu

No one under any circumstances, for ANY bot will be able to guarantee that you won't be banned. As i said in first post, if u don't use mw/mh the bot is 99% undetectable. That does not mean that a GM cannot personally watch/teleport/whisper and punish you after. In my opinion, gathering is most risky, cause the moves "like a bot" are pretty visible, and going the same route over and over might trigger some auto-checks on blizz side.

It all depends if you care about the account or not. There are a few guides @here ..some i linked in the 1st post also..that can help you minimize the risk while botting. Real all you can, it helps!

----------


## skurrponce

I see. Thanks for the response jumperu. I don't see any links in the post prior to this one, but I will definitely reread the first page of this thread. I do care about the account, but I feel confident in my ability to keep the farming random and unsuspicious as I do have a lot of experience with botting on other MMOs and diablo 2 (not much of a feat to bot on d2 lmao).

So let me get this straight, lazybot is undetectable on my side to scans if I am not using MH/MW, so the only way blizzard is going to catch me is either repeated reports or a GM manually doing detective work on me him/herself?

----------


## tylen

as i keep thinking logically: even if they cant say that you used a bot by scanning your memory, etc.(which im not 100% sure) imagine a worst case scenario: you get reported (you dont even know someone sent a ticket ofc), you keep botting 1-2 hours a day, a GM catches your botting character and notices some bottish moves while you were away (a cig \ kitchen \ bath \ out \ etc), again, he can even tp a bot and make sure it actually is a bot, there you go, get banned =)
Again, its a worst case scenario but still.. it kinda proves that there are ways to get detected and catched, and noone can 100% say you're safe




> So let me get this straight, lazybot is undetectable on my side to scans if I am not using MH/MW, so the only way blizzard is going to catch me is either repeated reports or a GM manually doing detective work on me him/herself?


generally i think you got it right. me, i never use mh\mw, and i have a couple bots which still gather for 1-2 years and never got banned (even survived a couple mass ban waves) while other accounts get banned periodically, so i think its a matter of zone \ luck \ idk what else that some bots get reported and some dont  :Wink:

----------


## tylen

tough time waiting..

----------


## jumperu

soon...soon...


anyone with some API skills who can help?

http://stormspire.net/tradeskillmast...tml#post142792

----------


## Mislaw

Hello Jumperu, will there be an update for 6.0.2 soon?

----------


## charles420

yes working on it as we speak / downloading the game

----------


## tylen

2 Jumperu
Sorry im zero at whatever i need to make addons, just as of sorting \ stacking bags and bank i use ArkInventory addon, it stacks and sorts stuff almost instantly (although i noticed that the Bagnon can do it now in 6.0, i just saw the guild bank part is kinda bugged atm, also ArkInventory lets you create sorting rules and profiles).

----------


## jumperu

Nah, i don't like it. I just need a simple bag sorter/stacking and Jpack is wonderful at that. It sorts full bags in a few seconds. Works for own bank too. On it's page it says it should be working for guilds also, but it doesn't  :Frown: . It was not updated for a few years, probably that's why it's broken for guilds. I just don't know how to fix it, it should be simple for some1 with minimal Api skills.

----------


## gauderio

Good evening everyone, have some foresight update to 6.0.2 bot?:confused:

----------


## tylen

> Good evening everyone, have some foresight update to 6.0.2 bot?:confused:


beleive that the dev is working on it (at least i want to beleive  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

trying out the ReBot on active acc meanwhile, dont wanna pay for rest accounts till LB is ready =)

----------


## ee1

*LazyBot is awesome!* 
All progressive mankind is waiting for 6.0.2 release!

----------


## lazyang

> *LazyBot is awesome!* 
> All progressive mankind is waiting for 6.0.2 release!


indeed true + ;D

----------


## tylen

kind of worried of how's it going  :Frown:

----------


## lupor

I want help to fix lb

----------


## lazyang

i would help too, if there's something to do without programming skills.
maybe id collecting if it has to be done by hand?  :Smile:

----------


## supositorio666

i tried that RENOOBBOT and
**** you i got ban by using it 2 hrs **** u i will have to make new accounts
i will wait for lazy bot.. 100% secure

----------


## jumperu

> i tried that RENOOBBOT and
> **** you i got ban by using it 2 hrs **** u i will have to make new accounts
> i will wait for lazy bot.. 100% secure


I tried it too, but theyr bot does memory injection and some lua writing as far as i know...not to safe idd  :Frown: 


PS: If you WTS your gold, or buy some cheap game time, keys, etc, please use this referall link *https://www.absolutegamers.com//r/147
Absolute Gamers are one of the most trusted traders around.
Thank you.*

----------


## kajko

[QUOTE=jumperu;3181946]I tried it too, but theyr bot does memory injection and some lua writing as far as i know...not to safe idd  :Frown: 

Rebot just got hit with ban wave  :Frown: 

***NOTICE OF LICENCE TERMINATION***

Account: xxxxx
Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party Automation Software

Blizzard Entertainment has terminated this World of Warcraft license after identifying the usage of bots or other cheat software.

These programs (commonly called cheats, bots, and hacks) automate certain aspects of gameplay, or provide unintended advantages and abilities to the player. This type of cheating undermines other players' experience and severely upsets the balance of the game environment.

Blizzard Entertainment reserves the right to terminate access for conduct of this nature, with or without warning, as noted in the World of Warcraft Terms of Use:
Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use

This page contains details on how suspensions are appealed and reviewed:
http://www.battle.net/support/article/6741

Regards,
Blizzard Entertainment


When will LB be ready ?

----------


## jumperu

not sure..soon i hope

----------


## tylen

hehe finally i got banned on 3 accounts using rebot on free 7 days, to hell rebot, waiting for the LB =)

----------


## kajko

it's never gonna be updated  :Frown:

----------


## Aleksandar Stanic

Hello... Okey i am using LB and i am still struggeling with it ^_^ But i am on a good way to find out how it works... so my question is: When i am performing herbalism he detect herb he comes to it than he lands and than he tries to gather it and mount is just circeling around herb and than he rotates same thing he do and like that 3 times ... Than he give up and continue to next herb and same story! I am thinking that size of herb is small and he cant target it. With mining it works perfectly. I was checking in the herbalism list and there are all those herbs. Did someone maybe faced same problem or if someone have idea how to solve this one! 
Kind regards!

----------


## tylen

wondering how did you manage it to work on live

----------


## Aleksandar Stanic

Sorry i forgot to mention that is private server! 3.3.5

----------


## jumperu

> Sorry i forgot to mention that is private server! 3.3.5


make sure your keybinds are correct

interact with target and interact with mouseover .....must be set the same in wow and in lazybot

----------


## phorentez

I got permanently banned and account terminated aswell using Rebot for a few days only  :Frown:

----------


## Aleksandar Stanic

As i mentioned in previuos post! keybind are setted properly! Mining is working. But when i switch for herbalism everything is working nicely but when i come to that point that he need to gather it he cant "click it"... I will make wideo and i gonna post it on utube and than i will post a link here so you can see what's going on!

----------


## tylen

is it time to offer a fee for update  :Frown:

----------


## trendkilla254

I sure hope it's not a dead project.
Jumperu seems to be convinced someone is working on it. I'd bet that someone has it done but is holding off for a bit until they get rich.

----------


## jumperu

> but is holding off for a bit until they get rich


huh?...lazybot is free and always will be!!! ...it's open source ffs...

and yes, it will be updated, i just don't have an eta to tell u guys

----------


## tylen

yeah i was told its gonna be updated, gotta hold on a bit;

as of charging for it and being rich.. you're high man  :gtfo:

----------


## trendkilla254

> huh?...lazybot is free and always will be!!! ...it's open source ffs...
> 
> and yes, it will be updated, i just don't have an eta to tell u guys


When I made that comment I wasn't talking about Money I was talking about gold. And I was being facetious.

----------


## xcherubx

well with no flying, and ore prices in the toilet (herbs are ok for...now...)....I'm not sure why you guys are so anxious to get it updated right now. What are you really going to farm for?

----------


## tylen

> well with no flying, and ore prices in the toilet (herbs are ok for...now...)....I'm not sure why you guys are so anxious to get it updated right now. What are you really going to farm for?


since flying in pre-WoD is still available there are loads of stuff to farm and get gold, beleive me
and the reason why we rush it isnt about ore prices, its about gold prices

----------


## Expulsion

> well with no flying, and ore prices in the toilet (herbs are ok for...now...)....I'm not sure why you guys are so anxious to get it updated right now. What are you really going to farm for?


I've been checking recently because I want to start fishing, though I don't expect it up soon I imagine the people working on it are out enjoying WoD.

----------


## charles420

nope i wish was enjoying wod no pc  :Frown:  been stuck waiting on others pc to use ect not fun

----------


## srlord

This will be the end of the beautiful story of lazybot or My heros are working on it?

----------


## tylen

> This will be the end of the beautiful story of lazybot or My heros are working on it?


cross you fingers, breath and wait, at least thats what im doing =)

----------


## Damienzaraki

someone needs to update this already, stop slacking.

----------


## jumperu

yes sir, right away your higness, your order is our command




> someone needs to update this already, stop slacking.



On a more serious note, for those who cannot wait anymore, here is an updated *BETA* version

Release

Known bugs:

- combat does not work
*will be fixed soon
in the mean time, u can use it for fly gathering with - engine settings - max units at node 0. (and sound enabled so u can take over and kill a mob if it attacks your toon)
please report any new bugs u find
enjoy


LE: COMBAT FIXED.

download the bot and report bugs/if any

----------


## trendkilla254

Is the fishing engine no longer compatible? I am not able to select it from the drop down menu.

----------


## charles420

fishing is working  :Smile:  and combat is fixed ect
but im out for tonight got to give friends pc back he let me borrow / going to bar

----------


## trendkilla254

I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have used lazybot in the past. I unzipped and set everything back to defaults. The fishing Engine does not show up in the drop down list. I moved the .dll from the plugins folder to the Engines folder and it shows up. I set it up everything works, it finds the bobber but it simply does not click it. I have tried default keybinds and custom keybinds. I can't get it to click the interact with mouseover at the correct time or at all.

I tried downloading the Fishing Engine from the link and the engine does not show up in the list. I grabbed the old version of Lazybot and overwrote with the new files and that is how I got the engine to show up but that is when I get the issue with no interacting.

Casting works, Bobber works, Finding Bobber Works, Recasting when the time runs out works. Just not clicking the bobber.

----------


## trendkilla254

The fishing DLL date of 10-2 creation date is the one that would show. The 10-3 one I cannot get to show.

----------


## tylen

hehe ty for sharing beta update, its like i've been given a drug after being clear for 2 months  :Embarrassment: 
tried it in Vash'jir, indeed combat detection doesnt work yet
also wierd, when it lands to herb it moves the mouse over a herb but looks like it doesnt press interract with mouseover hotkey; yet i use a couple key-spammers for gathering and for combat;
211 gathers so far  :Wink:

----------


## jumperu

> hehe ty for sharing beta update, its like i've been given a drug after being clear for 2 months 
> tried it in Vash'jir, indeed combat detection doesnt work yet
> also wierd, when it lands to herb it moves the mouse over a herb but looks like it doesnt press interract with mouseover hotkey; yet i use a couple key-spammers for gathering and for combat;
> 211 gathers so far


get it again from the link, combat should work

----------


## trendkilla254

Why is interact with mouse over not working?

----------


## angryamerican

Check your bindings... been ran it 4 hours yesterday at 3 hours today no hickups... (Gathering)

----------


## trendkilla254

> Check your bindings... been ran it 4 hours yesterday at 3 hours today no hickups... (Gathering)


Can you try with Fishing Engine and let me know as I have tried multiple keys for keybinding with no success.

----------


## kajko

Works like a charm !!!

Thanks a lot

----------


## trendkilla254

Can someone confirm they are able to use the stationary fishing bot? I am still having issues with getting it to click the bobber.

----------


## trendkilla254

> Can someone confirm they are able to use the stationary fishing bot? I am still having issues with getting it to click the bobber.


[10:36:03 PM] Engine: Fishing Engine
[10:36:03 PM] Bot started
[10:36:03 PM] CurrentFlyingProfile: 
[10:36:03 PM] CurrentGrindingProfile: 
[10:36:03 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[10:36:03 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[10:36:03 PM] State changed: Lure
[10:36:03 PM] SendKey: Lure Bar: 1 Key: 2
[10:36:07 PM] State changed: Fishing
[10:36:07 PM] SendKey: Fishing Bar: 1 Key: 1
[10:36:10 PM] Located bobber in objectmanager
[10:36:10 PM] Trying world to screen
[10:36:11 PM] Trying search
[10:36:29 PM] SendKey: Fishing Bar: 1 Key: 1
[10:36:31 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## trendkilla254

Message: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyLib
Stack trace: at LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.GetPowerIndexByPowerType(PowerType PowerType)
at LazyLib.Wow.PUnit.GetPowerByPowerType(PowerType PowerType)
at LazyEvo.Debug.PUnitUtils.GetNameValuePairs()
at LazyEvo.Debug.PPlayerUtils.GetNameValuePairs()
at LazyEvo.Debug.PPlayerSelfUtils.GetNameValuePairs()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Debug.GetPlayerMeNameValuePairs(PPlayerSelf me)
at LazyEvo.Forms.Debug.InitializePlayerListViewItem()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Debug.LoadListView()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Debug..ctor()
at LazyEvo.Forms.Main.BtnDebugClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.RaiseClick(eEventSource source)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.BaseItem.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemContainer.InternalMouseUp(MouseEventArgs objArg)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemControl.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at DevComponents.DotNetBar.ItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: UInt32 GetPowerIndexByPowerType(PowerType)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:

----------


## kajko

Hello,

I am now free for next couple of weeks, so I can look and work on the bot if you can tell me where can i find latest source.

ofc, all updates I will post here.

Thanks

----------


## tylen

weird but still no interracting with mouseover for me (checked ingame and general options-keys bindings twice) :confused:

----------


## kajko

I have same problem only if Teamviewer is running
kill Teamviwer and its working

----------


## blackbrayn

No teamviewer , it can't find nodes / herb after landing without memory writing , cursor just searches and hovers over the herb but won't loot it.

----------


## tylen

i dont even know what teamviewer is, guessing looting will work with memory writing, but isnt it risky :confused:

----------


## jumperu

REdownload the BOT:


*RELEASE*

Fixes:
- Fishing now works ok
- Interact with mouseover fixed
- Skinning fixed.

Please report if there are any more bugs.
All hail charles!  :Smile:

----------


## trendkilla254

Thanks for the update!

----------


## trendkilla254

Interact with mouse over not working with fishing engine. Charles is aware.

----------


## hameki

Grinding Engine keeps targeting dead mobs. Is it a bug or i poorly configured the bot?

----------


## tylen

combat and gathering work like a charm now; BIG thanks to charles, respect you man  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
really, the man borrows pc and wastes that time so as to work on stuff he gets nothing from, this means something

----------


## jumperu

Download again, charles said all should be working now, fishing and skinning both working 100%.
Not sure about targeting dead mobs, some1 test this.


*RELEASE*

----------


## tylen

looks fine, yet a couple non-critical things things to fix \ take a look:
on gathering it mounts too fast and leaves a herb inside loot window without 'wait for loot' option (enabling one resolves this though)
chat detection aint work yet

----------


## blackbrayn

"Booting underwater seems not to work (Vashj'ir) , the bot freezes - the program itself , and becomes unresponsive , the char just does the last command till you stop it , like going in one direction till fatigue sets in and dies."

Scratch that , freezed in other zones too , anybody else?

----------


## tylen

> Booting underwater seems not to work (Vashj'ir) , the bot freezes - the program itself , and becomes unresponsive , the char just does the last command till you stop it , like going in one direction till fatigue sets in and dies.


yeah i got the program frozen before last update, no freeze since then, aint sure if its me lucky or what, i dont bot that much atm, 5 hours in a row max and 5-10hrs off

----------


## trendkilla254

I have only fished. Hours with no issues.

----------


## tylen

yep, LB just got frozen and character died of fatigue swimming all the way forward
_upd._and it froze again after ~3hrs of botting

----------


## trendkilla254

Fishing is working great. May I request a new feature? Could we have the option added to apply bait as will as lure. Should be able to copy the same code for the lure but change the timer to 5 minutes and a different button on the bar.

----------


## jumperu

> yep, LB just got frozen and character died of fatigue swimming all the way forward
> _upd._and it froze again after ~3hrs of botting


when u post a bug, please also post the log related. it's in the log folder  :Smile:

----------


## blackbrayn

I used to run lazy with radar on , i don't anymore , no freezes till now , seems to be related to the radar , it froze even if there are not a lot of units/ stuff on the radar.
Tylen if you could test this too  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## tylen

> I used to run lazy with radar on , i don't anymore , no freezes till now , seems to be related to the radar , it froze even if there are not a lot of units/ stuff on the radar.
> Tylen if you could test this too  .


yep you just said what i came here to post  :Big Grin:  looks like its about radar thing )

----------


## tylen

another thing, it sometimes stops and stucks over a herb moving forward by literally 1 yard a second, then it passes by a herb spot, turns around and do same thing; like its tries to approach found spot too precisely so as to start gathering, never gets to one as it wants and repeats moving infinitely

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Download again, charles said all should be working now, fishing and skinning both working 100%.
> Not sure about targeting dead mobs, some1 test this.
> 
> 
> *RELEASE*



I downloaded the bot from this link 

but my skinning is still not working well. 
idk if i am doing something wrong, 
but I have wait for loot checked, skin checked and still it loots the mob, then starts skinning and halfway or so through it starts going to next point ( so doesn't finishes skinning ) 

Any help would be appreciated

----------


## MikeyMe123

Any 1 have creat some Farming Profiles for draenor ? ( farming by killing humanoid Mobs - Or lvling Profile ) 
i have tired to creat 1 but failed prob  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

DK

FROST
BLOOD
UNHOLY

DRUID

FERAL
GUARDIAN
BALANCE

HUNTER

SURVIVAL
*BM*
MARKSMAN

MAGE

FIRE
FROST
ARCANE

MONK


BREWMASTER
WINDWALKER

PALADIN

HOLY
PROTECTION
RETRIBUTION

PRIEST


SHADOW
DISCIPLINE

ROGUE

*COMBAT*
SUBTLETY
ASSASINATION

SHAMAN


ELEMENTAL
ENHANCEMENT

WARLOCK

AFFLICTION
DEMONOLOGY
DESTRUCTION

WARRIOR

FURY
PROTECTION
ARMS





https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k78.../Behaviors_wod

So far:
Combat rogue - made 15.12.2014, all spells added (except lvl 100) works ok

Bm hunter - made 15.12.2015, - tweaked some more 18.12 so redownload, everything is working ok ... 
*same required glyphs as before 
*call pet bar 2 key 1, create leather bar 2 key 2(delete if u are not skinner or it will press it before every combat), potion bar 2 key 3


*Because i cannot edit the 1st post (site bug), i will post here updated behaviors for wod. I hope in a couple of days to be able to edit all of them.
I will also try to post some grinding/leveling profiles.*


Profiles so far, i shared the whole folder so adding/downloading files will be easier:

- 90-94 smv This zone/mobs > 2 profiles, one is very small, and a very large one for skinning
- 94-97 talador This zone/mobs


https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ljnna32y39t46/Profiles_wod

----------


## dawawe

Making Profiles for classes. Cant seem to get ticker or spell detection to work 
https://i.imgur.com/yNdP1lJ.png
https://i.imgur.com/DcEPbJA.png




```
3:33:24 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:26 PM] Pull result: Success
[3:33:26 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
[3:33:28 PM] SendKey: Shadow Word: Pain Bar: 1 Key: 2
[3:33:29 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:31 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:33 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:34 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:36 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:37 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:39 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:41 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:42 PM] SendKey: Mind Blast Bar: 1 Key: 4
[3:33:44 PM] SendKey: Vampiric Touch Bar: 1 Key: 1
```

----------


## jumperu

> Making Profiles for classes. Cant seem to get ticker or spell detection to work 
> https://i.imgur.com/yNdP1lJ.png
> https://i.imgur.com/DcEPbJA.png



Yea, spell detection doesn't really work. But ticker works fine, for your spell just leave as only condition ticker 10000 (or 6000 since cd is 5sec+).
I'll get around to update priest behavior soon

----------


## cleofelina

Hello , I need help I can not activate the option of fishing. I do not appear in the Engine to activate. That I can do.

----------


## trendkilla254

> Hello , I need help I can not activate the option of fishing. I do not appear in the Engine to activate. That I can do.


I had this issue on one of my computers. Copy the DLL from the profiles folder to the engines profile. The date of the file should be 10/2. I don't know why it does that but that file version works fine for me.

----------


## anon38

SO, since there's no flying in Draenor yet, does that mean we can't use the gather bot, or will it work with a ground mount?

----------


## Coldfire101

Just a quick question, im trying to get a stealth opening to work on my rogue..but it keeps giving me this error: "Buff: Stealth does not exist in HasWellKnownBuff will not detect it correctly"
Any ideas what the problem might be?

EDIT: Yes, i did type stealth correctly, and it's on my specified action bar slot.

Anyone that has a well-working stealth opening Behavior is welcome to share it  :Wink:

----------


## tylen

> Just a quick question, im trying to get a stealth opening to work on my rogue..but it keeps giving me this error: "Buff: Stealth does not exist in HasWellKnownBuff will not detect it correctly"
> Any ideas what the problem might be?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, i did type stealth correctly, and it's on my specified action bar slot.
> 
> Anyone that has a well-working stealth opening Behavior is welcome to share it


just use /cast [stealth \ nostealth] macro

----------


## jumperu

> SO, since there's no flying in Draenor yet, does that mean we can't use the gather bot, or will it work with a ground mount?


Doubt we will be able to make it gather in wod without meshes, there are alot of obstacles  :Frown: ..
Anyway u can try and make a small fly profile with ground mount, and also put the ground mount in the fly mount key @engine options. But as i said, i doubt it will even work.




> Just a quick question, im trying to get a stealth opening to work on my rogue..but it keeps giving me this error: "Buff: Stealth does not exist in HasWellKnownBuff will not detect it correctly"
> Any ideas what the problem might be?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, i did type stealth correctly, and it's on my specified action bar slot.
> 
> Anyone that has a well-working stealth opening Behavior is welcome to share it


I shared a page back a rogue behavior, u can try it.
As a small explanation: don't use names for buff detection, always use buff id. - use the addon IDtip to make it easier when creating behaviors. For more q, pm or skype me.

----------


## Coldfire101

You were right about the buff ID, its picking up stealth now. However i've run into 2 other problems. First being that on agressive (red) mobs, my rogue doesn't go into stealth from enough range...he ends up aggro'ing them before that. And when he does go into stealth, he doesnt use his opening move in time, and breaks stealth with an auto-hit. Any idea how to fix this?

----------


## jumperu

> You were right about the buff ID, its picking up stealth now. However i've run into 2 other problems. First being that on agressive (red) mobs, my rogue doesn't go into stealth from enough range...he ends up aggro'ing them before that. And when he does go into stealth, he doesnt use his opening move in time, and breaks stealth with an auto-hit. Any idea how to fix this?


in the behavior engine, where u add conditions, at the bottom u have pre-pull and pull range....set them [email protected] or so
and under it, disable auto-attack

----------


## dawawe

Me popping in again. Any way to make the bot skip a mob if not killed after a set amount of time without blacklisting it? Using it to trap beasts for bloods but i have to stop and restart it after every mob. Was using relog every 5 minutes but ppl kept asking why i was relogging so much.

----------


## archiebub

I am having trouble selecting process to attach, there is nothing listed. Loaded 32 bit client.
Edit: Nevermind, I had to remove the 64bit .exe from the folder.
Edit:Edit: Now its saying "not in game" "please enter the world"

----------


## jumperu

> Me popping in again. Any way to make the bot skip a mob if not killed after a set amount of time without blacklisting it? Using it to trap beasts for bloods but i have to stop and restart it after every mob. Was using relog every 5 minutes but ppl kept asking why i was relogging so much.


Idk how u did that, maybe u can elaborate abit for others to see also.

You cannot make the bot move on until the mob is killed. What i suggest is ...after the mob is trapped do a spell that takes u out of combat - vanish, shadowmeld, there is also an item that makes u a tree/takes u out of combat -forgot the name i have it on one of my chars. So after x ammount of time - trapping time , or i thing u have the condition - Function - If target - is - out of combat = cast vanish/shadowmeld etc. I hope u get what i'm saying.

----------


## tylen

hehe its actually a good idea, detect that target is lower than 50% hp, use trap, detect that target has a trap debuff, use vanish

----------


## dawawe

> Idk how u did that, maybe u can elaborate abit for others to see also.
> 
> You cannot make the bot move on until the mob is killed. What i suggest is ...after the mob is trapped do a spell that takes u out of combat - vanish, shadowmeld, there is also an item that makes u a tree/takes u out of combat -forgot the name i have it on one of my chars. So after x ammount of time - trapping time , or i thing u have the condition - Function - If target - is - out of combat = cast vanish/shadowmeld etc. I hope u get what i'm saying.


Made a warlock profile. Prepull distance 40 yards pull distance 25. Prepull condition to drop demonic circle > run close > dps > Condition to teleport back when the mob is under 20% made lazy macros and have the trap macro'd to every spell. after the mob disappears it stands still till i restart the bot.


Dont know how it will work for other classes since you usually have to take a few steps back to trap it. Hunters can disengage, if you can make a mage blink away it would work.


Right not i have lazy bot as top most and leave my mouse over start/stop and have a hotkey presser restart it every 3 minutes while im afk.

----------


## jumperu

That's easy....make a script  :Big Grin: 

In the behavior window, press Add Script (instead of Add Rule)...in the script window paste something like this



```
private static string VoidTendrils = "Void Tendrils"; private static string Cascade = "Cascade"; private static string Renew = "Renew";public static bool ShouldRun()
{
return Player.Target.DistanceToSelf < 8 && Target.Health > 20 && IsSpellReadyByName(VoidTendrils);
}


public static void Run()
{
CastSpell(VoidTendrils);
MoveHelper.Backwards(true);
Thread.Sleep(2000);
MoveHelper.Backwards(false);
CastSpell(Cascade);
Thread.Sleep(1000);
CastSpell(Renew);
}
```


This makes my priest cast tendrils then while taking a few steps back cast a renew.


Or, an example for mage:



```
private static string FrostNova = "Frost Nova"; private static string IceLance = "Ice Lance";public static bool ShouldRun()
{
return Player.Target.DistanceToSelf < 8 && IsSpellReadyByName(FrostNova);
}


public static void Run()
{
CastSpell(FrostNova);
MoveHelper.Backwards(true);
Thread.Sleep(100);
MoveHelper.Jump();
CastSpell(IceLance);
Thread.Sleep(100);
CastSpell(IceLance);
Thread.Sleep(100);
MoveHelper.Backwards(false);
}
```

Casts nova then moves back while casting ice lance twice and jumping once.

So just replace the tendrils/nova with whatever the name of the trap is.

----------


## trendkilla254

Anyone good with macros? I want a macro that uses lures and bait. Checks if lures are in inventory highest skill to lowest. Then applies bait. Since the bot only applies lures every ten minutes and no option for bait I figured make 5 macros for the different types of bait. Just swap it out depending on the fish I need. I just want It to pick the best lures. Is this possible?

----------


## jumperu

Gyazo - f761573883713578a0c9d840871e513b.png

there is an option for lure, maybe you are not using lazybot!!!


for the best lure check, reaplly and different lures....use the behavior
*@buffs tab* add conditions for the lures like...
-add rule
1. - buff detection - if player does not have buff by id (id of lure buff u want) - then cast - (pretty sure name or lure doesn't work, so use here send key)...
2. - ticker - 10mins (600000)

maybe add another lure at ticker 20min...so it casts 1st lure twice, 2nd lure once...idk...not sure what u wanna acomplish

----------


## trendkilla254

> Gyazo - f761573883713578a0c9d840871e513b.png
> 
> there is an option for lure, maybe you are not using lazybot!!!
> 
> 
> for the best lure check, reaplly and different lures....use the behavior
> *@buffs tab* add conditions for the lures like...
> -add rule
> 1. - buff detection - if player does not have buff by id (id of lure buff u want) - then cast - (pretty sure name or lure doesn't work, so use here send key)...
> ...


Boy you sure are condescending... Did you even read my post? I know there is a lure option... Do you even fish? There is BOTH lures and bait that BOTH have to be used AT the SAME TIME. lazy bot only has an option for one. So to use BOTH ITEMS I would need a MACRO to put in the LURES button spot.

I don't think you fish. When you fish you get many different type of lures randomly. Depending on what is in my bag would determine what is the best at the moment. You cannot buy +200 skill lures. I do know how to use the bugs by Id. I made a guardian druid routine using it and lazy macros that works great. The problem is the many types of lures you can fish up and finding a easy to automate applying the best one that had dropped.

In programming it would look something like:

If lure A in bag then /use A
Elseif B in bag then /use B
Elseif C in bag then /use C
/use bait

----------


## dawawe

> Boy you sure are condescending... Did you even read my post? I know there is a lure option... Do you even fish? There is BOTH lures and bait that BOTH have to be used AT the SAME TIME. lazy bot only has an option for one. So to use BOTH ITEMS I would need a MACRO to put in the LURES button spot.
> 
> I don't think you fish. When you fish you get many different type of lures randomly. Depending on what is in my bag would determine what is the best at the moment. You cannot buy +200 skill lures. I do know how to use the bugs by Id. I made a guardian druid routine using it and lazy macros that works great. The problem is the many types of lures you can fish up and finding a easy to automate applying the best one that had dropped.
> 
> In programming it would look something like:
> 
> If lure A in bag then /use A
> Elseif B in bag then /use B
> Elseif C in bag then /use C
> /use bait


i use Rebot for Fishing made macros in that for each lure and select one if im in the zone. If i fish in my garrison i have a castrandom macro. Can do the same thing in lazybot probably. just add it in your combat rotation as a buff and change the condition for the bait you want to use. Could probably make a script to check the zone your in and use a specific bait on that. In the Future they will probably add check boxes for it. But if you want to do it without scripts go to your combat profile and make conditions for each bait and all the IDs in each for "Does not have buff" and use bait. Just move the bait you want to use to the top of the list.

Something like Fishing Baits ONLY
Just move the bait you want to use to the top of the list

Fire Ammonite Bait = 158036
Blind Lake Sturgeon Bait = 158035
Sea Scorpion Bait = 158037
Jawless Skulker Bait = 158031
Abyssal Gulper Eel Bait = 158038
Fat Sleeper Bait = 158034
Black Water Whiptail Bait = 158039

(158036,158035,158037,158031,158038,158034,158039) for the buffs check


You will have to do the same for lures. i dont have those IDs and dont want to look them up, the only reason to use lures if for lunkers which i already have all the lunker rewards.



Edit: On skinning. works(ish) skins fine but some of the time it will move before it gets the leather.

----------


## trendkilla254

Lazybot.doesn't use combat rotation when you do the standing fishing from my experience.

----------


## dawawe

> Lazybot.doesn't use combat rotation when you do the standing fishing from my experience.


It does. /10char

----------


## trendkilla254

> It does. /10char


Hmm.. My grinding profiles work perfect. I been grinding riverbeasts for hours. My fishing works perfect for standing still. Got nat pagle already with it and been getting lunkers. But if something attacks me while using the fishing engine and I make sure to use my combat profile from the grinding engine it doesn't use it Just auto attacks.

----------


## dawawe

> Hmm.. My grinding profiles work perfect. I been grinding riverbeasts for hours. My fishing works perfect for standing still. Got nat pagle already with it and been getting lunkers. But if something attacks me while using the fishing engine and I make sure to use my combat profile from the grinding engine it doesn't use it Just auto attacks.


if youre a melee class and using a fishing pole it will only auto-attack due to the pole not being a melee weapon which all most of you abilities use. If i get attacked on my lock it works fine.

----------


## trendkilla254

I can use all my abilities with a pole. It doesn't do the spell I'd checks either.
Which it does perfectly on grinding profile

----------


## pinny

Anyone know how to fix this error I get after attaching to my process?



```
Message: Mixed mode assembly is built against version 'v2.0.50727' of the runtime and cannot be loaded in the 4.0 runtime without additional configuration information.
Inner exception: 
Source: LazyLib
Stack trace:    at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadNow() in c:\Users\Public\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 75
   at LazyEvo.Forms.Helpers.DoLoad.LoadTheShit() in c:\Users\Public\Documents\Release\Lazy Evolution\Forms\Helpers\DoLoad.cs:line 53
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
Target site: Void Open()
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:
```

----------


## trendkilla254

> Anyone know how to fix this error I get after attaching to my process?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: Mixed mode assembly is built against version 'v2.0.50727' of the runtime and cannot be loaded in the 4.0 runtime without additional configuration information.
> Inner exception: 
> Source: LazyLib
> Stack trace:    at LazyLib.Helpers.Vendor.ItemDatabase.Open()
> ...


Do you have every version of .net installed?

----------


## pinny

> Do you have every version of .net installed?


I have Microsoft .Net Framework v4.5 / v4 / v3.5 / v3.0 / v2.0.50727 installed according to what I gathered from Control Panel / Registry

----------


## trendkilla254

> I have Microsoft .Net Framework v4.5 / v4 / v3.5 / v3.0 / v2.0.50727 installed according to what I gathered from Control Panel / Registry


And you are running in win xp compatibility mode as administrator

----------


## jumperu

What are u trying to do?, usually only plugins give those errors.

----------


## pinny

> And you are running in win xp compatibility mode as administrator


I wasn't before, but I just tried this and still got the same error.



> What are u trying to do?, usually only plugins give those errors.


I am sorry for wasting your guys' time and I really appreciate you helping me. The issue was I renamed Lazy Evolution.exe, and that was causing the crash. Thank you again so much for your time!

+3Rep/25CC for both of you ty.

----------


## trendkilla254

> I wasn't before, but I just tried this and still got the same error.
> 
> I am sorry for wasting your guys' time and I really appreciate you helping me. The issue was I renamed Lazy Evolution.exe, and that was causing the crash. Thank you again so much for your time!
> 
> +3Rep/25CC for both of you ty.


Ahh I should have known. I did the same thing. I actually posted about it too when the not was first updated. Sorry I forgot that.

----------


## jumperu

Well, just so everyone knows, blizz is forbidden to scan out of its own process, that means they cannot see any other programs u have opened at a given time. So renaming a bot program is useless. Glad u solved it though  :Smile:  >> happy botting.

----------


## benderlender2

Thank you very much for updating. Not enough people actually say thanks! You don't have to update or share your bot and you choose to do so and for free at that. Can't wait use it for WoD. Happy new year sir!

----------


## jumperu

> Thank you very much for updating. Not enough people actually say thanks! You don't have to update or share your bot and you choose to do so and for free at that. Can't wait use it for WoD. Happy new year sir!


Your thanks should go to the dev, charles, he is doing all the work i'm just the PR guy  :Smile: ...so happy new year to him and to all of Lazybot community. May we live long and use the bot well!

----------


## Krack3n

Yes, Happy New Year everyone. All the best in 2015!!!!

----------


## jumperu

*Moving these resources from first page since they are no longer so used now that mop is out, i'll leave a link to this post in op just in case some1 still needs, seemed shame to delete them* *

//

MOP behaviors:
Made by jumperu:
Fury Warrior MOP More details in this POST (updated, details in this POST)
**Arms Warrior MOP More details in this POST 
**Elemental Shaman MOP More details in this POST (updated POST)**
Beast Master Hunter MOP* *More details in this POST (updated, maximum tweak)
**Retribution Paladin MOP* *More details in this POST* *(improved version HERE)**
Protection Paladin MOP* *More details in this POST**
Shadow Priest MOP* *More details in this POST (updated, details- POST) (updated again, details- POST) Video**
**Feral Druid MOP* *More details in this POST* *(for fly gathering use this: Feral Druid Fly MOP )**
Boomkin Druid MOP More details in this POST 
**Arcane Mage MOP More details in this POST 
**Frost Mage MOP More details in this POST - Video**
**Destruction Lock MOP More details in this POST
**Combat Rogue MOP More details in this POST (leveling 1-50) (updated for 75. POST)* *(and again lvl85. POST) (and again POST)**
**Blood Death Knight MOP* *Improved HERE
**
All my behaviors in 1 folder:* https://www.mediafire.com/folder/y45...6bb8/behaviors*

**Made by others:**
Arcane Mage MOP* *Simple behavior, more details in this POST* *(credits to* Mackdaddy2887*)
**Frost Mage MOP* *Simple behavior, more details in this POST* *(credits to* Mackdaddy2887*)
**Destro Warlock MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to* Mackdaddy2887*)
**Assasination Rogue MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to* Mackdaddy2887*)**
**Destro Warlock MOP* *(credits to Tiawaz)**
Balance Druid MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to zekiel247)
**Balance Druid MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to zekiel247, improved by manninc2000)**
**Protection Paladin MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to Wiccan)
**Retry Paladin MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to* shahharsh2010*)
**Brewmaster Monk MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to* EUROBOT*)
**Mistweaver Monk MOP* *More details in this POST* *(credits to* bridger*)
**Arms/Prot/Fury Warrior MOP* *More details in this POST** (made by m9s)**
**
Rotations (these can be used in raids/pvp, exactly like PQR, just target the mob and press the keybind)
**Survival Hunter MOP* *More details in this POST (made by m9s)
Arms Warrior More details in this POST** (made by m9s)** 
**
**
**
MOP Grinding:
83-87 - LINK
85-87 - LINK
85-87 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by jumperu - great for skinning
85-87 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by jumperu (same spot, tweaked by Huntforfun -- LINK)
86-89 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by jumperu
86-90 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by jumperu (new, skinning) (neaby zone, made by Haksch -- LINK)
88-90 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by jumperu
87-89 - LINK and some details about it HERE - by noyos**

MOP Gathering:
Kun-Lai Summit - PROFILE
VOT4W - PROFILE 1 -* *PROFILE 2 - PROFILE 3** - PROFILE 4**
**VOEB - PROFILE (DARK SOIL)**
Jade Forest - PROFILE 2
Townlong Steppes - PROFILE
**
DARK SOIL gathering (can be used as a normal gathering profile too) - credits to hypertoken
MOP POOL FISHING (flying) (all mop zones)- REQ LVL90+Fly mop - credits to hypertoken*
*
MOP GLORIOUS MAP (RARE HUNTING) - flies around all mop map, needs npc scan addon, made by jumperu
MOP LOREWALKERS REP - flies around mop map, you need to click the items, made by r0mbot*

----------


## shawnmick23

Hey Guys, I am a proud fan of the lazy bot series of bots. and I have just switched from playing on molten-wow lk to their mists of pandaria server. eager to start botting again i searched for a 5.4.2 versionfo the LAzy bot but im having issues finding it. the version i downloaded on the first post of this page doesn't attach and gives an error that i am not logged in. if im doing something wrong please let me know. again i am playing on mop 5.4.2 ( 17688 )( Release x86 ) Molten Z101. and i have .net framework 4.5 installed and there are no issues with it.

----------


## shahharsh2010

Tested the new 90-94 profile last night 
" - 90-94 smv This zone/mobs > 2 profiles, one is very small, and a very large one for skinning " 

I used the small path profile to level , here were my results . 

Level 90 ret paladin 
I was at level 90 and half bar, 
I ended with 1501 Total kills, gave me 54,139 XP per hour and ended with level 92 and 25 % 
( I ran it for about hm r5-6 hours . ) 

no deaths seems like a good profile  :Smile:

----------


## tmazurek

Would you please post your pala profile?

----------


## shahharsh2010

> Would you please post your pala profile?


its a fairly basic - bot leveling behavior i made, 

I'll post it when I get home thou.

----------


## shahharsh2010

here is the Simple Ret pally behavior i am using for leveling purposes. 

I am glad to tweak it if needed for additional utilities.

harsh RET paladin.xml

----------


## dawawe

Skinning still doesnt work  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> Skinning still doesnt work


huh?...maybe u need to redownload and try again...i can assure u skinning works ok

----------


## tylen

i never had an occasion to ask, but is it only me having issue when character flies around a node infinitely and can even get killed by a mob. it just can gather fine for mb an hour or 3hrs, then get stuck by this issue; or you can start bot and get this one in 3-5 minutes; nothing on log, just like 'found a possible node' and infinite flying \ running around a node

----------


## jumperu

> i never had an occasion to ask, but is it only me having issue when character flies around a node infinitely and can even get killed by a mob. it just can gather fine for mb an hour or 3hrs, then get stuck by this issue; or you can start bot and get this one in 3-5 minutes; nothing on log, just like 'found a possible node' and infinite flying \ running around a node


It's not just u...happens to me also, it keeps flying around a node  :Frown: . Waiting for a fix from charles..

----------


## dawawe

> huh?...maybe u need to redownload and try again...i can assure u skinning works ok


redownloaded twice. It skins but runs away before it finishes everytime for me.

----------


## shahharsh2010

> redownloaded twice. It skins but runs away before it finishes everytime for me.


its been happening that too me as well, re downloaded many times, but still same,

I'll test again tonight and post a copy of my log file, if that shows anything.

----------


## dawawe

Set latency to 500 and it works.

----------


## lulalaa1

> [18:47:00] Found item: Bottled Wishes : 1 : 8
> [18:47:00] Found key: Evocation : 1 : 6
> [18:47:00] Found key: Scorch : 1 : 5
> [18:47:00] Found key: Flame Orb : 1 : 4
> [18:47:00] Found key: Living Bomb : 1 : 3
> [18:47:00] Found key: Pyroblast : 1 : 2
> [18:47:00] Found key: Combustion : 6 : 8
> [18:47:00] Found key: Conjure Mana Gem : 6 : 6
> [18:47:00] Found item: Mana Gem : 6 : 5
> ...


hmpf. Any ideas ?

I just want to farm Jasmine Herbs in Twilight...

----------


## jumperu

*[18:47:00] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one


Well, couldn't be more clear than that, you are missing the behavior. read the first page on how the bot works...then take a behavior (same, on 1st page u got a link to some mop behaviors, those still work)...get the one for ur char, put it in Behaviors folder, choose it after u start the bot from combat settings...and...that's about it.*

----------


## lulalaa1

> *[18:47:00] Could not load the behavior, please select a different one
> 
> 
> Well, couldn't be more clear than that, you are missing the behavior. read the first page on how the bot works...then take a behavior (same, on 1st page u got a link to some mop behaviors, those still work)...get the one for ur char, put it in Behaviors folder, choose it after u start the bot from combat settings...and...that's about it.*


I'm so sorry, I just read it in this second. Sry for this. Thanks.

----------


## Expulsion

Has anyone been able to use Lazy prospector recently? I just booted it up and it doesn't send anything to wow. 
What I see from LB is
[4:49:55 PM] 1000

Also thanks for the updates and keeping lb alive.

----------


## csoldjb

Excuse me, Can you share the 5.4 bot source code?.The file you shared in thread is out of date.Thanks :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Krack3n

> Has anyone been able to use Lazy prospector recently? I just booted it up and it doesn't send anything to wow. 
> What I see from LB is
> [4:49:55 PM] 1000
> 
> Also thanks for the updates and keeping lb alive.


I'll check it out tonight for you.

----------


## Angello123

Hey guys , and first , i wanna say u a big THANKS to keep LB updated. I use it for myself since Cataclysm and dunno how i would do without it x)

But , i have now some issues with LB =/. I wanna use it on some Cataclysm profiles i found on this post ( mining ) , but when i start it , it just flies on the path but doesn't collect , even seems to doesn't find any nodes ... If i take mine and herb on the engine settings , it tries to collect herbs ( but this rogue only have mining :'( ) , but still doesn't find any ores .... It tried mining on Hyjal Uldum and Deepholm , same shit. If i just change the profile for a LK one , it works well. 

I ofc have added the ores on the collect tab in the engine settings. It doesn't work too on MoP profiles. I downloaded LB on this post , twice for the one with some profiles/behavior , and once the clean , but still the same problem.

The rogue is currently lvl 90 and 460+ in mining. 

If anyone know how to fix it ..

----------


## trendkilla254

> Hey guys , and first , i wanna say u a big THANKS to keep LB updated. I use it for myself since Cataclysm and dunno how i would do without it x)
> 
> But , i have now some issues with LB =/. I wanna use it on some Cataclysm profiles i found on this post ( mining ) , but when i start it , it just flies on the path but doesn't collect , even seems to doesn't find any nodes ... If i take mine and herb on the engine settings , it tries to collect herbs ( but this rogue only have mining :'( ) , but still doesn't find any ores .... It tried mining on Hyjal Uldum and Deepholm , same shit. If i just change the profile for a LK one , it works well. 
> 
> I ofc have added the ores on the collect tab in the engine settings. It doesn't work too on MoP profiles. I downloaded LB on this post , twice for the one with some profiles/behavior , and once the clean , but still the same problem.
> 
> The rogue is currently lvl 90 and 460+ in mining. 
> 
> If anyone know how to fix it ..


Someone posted change latency to 500. Although I have not tried it.

----------


## dawawe

> Has anyone been able to use Lazy prospector recently? I just booted it up and it doesn't send anything to wow. 
> What I see from LB is
> [4:49:55 PM] 1000
> 
> Also thanks for the updates and keeping lb alive.


Mine is iffy. If you use it before using any other engine it works fine but after running the actually bot it wont work. Dont know why

----------


## Angello123

> Someone posted change latency to 500. Although I have not tried it.


Thanks , but i tried it , even put latency to 1000 but still doesn't work =/.

Any other idea ?

----------


## dawawe

> Someone posted change latency to 500. Although I have not tried it.


HIs issue is its not landing at the ore at all. Mine was it was leaving before it finished the cast.

----------


## Rababarer

I have issues with sell items.

I added a Position right in front of a Vendor-NPC and targeted him. 
If I press on "Test ToTown" and then Start botting, this happen:

_



[19:27:50] [Vendor]Going to sell items
[19:27:50] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 16
[19:27:53] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 36
[19:27:59] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 36
[19:28:06] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 36
[19:28:12] Found ContainerFrame with Slot count: 36
[19:28:15] Bot stopped


_
_Sell poor, common and uncommon is checked._

*:EDIT:* 
It does only sell the 16th Slot in the bag. 

I stopped the bot manually, because it does not sell Twilight Jasmine. I just want to have Volatile Life left in my inventory. 
What am I doing wrong ? :P

----------


## Expulsion

> Mine is iffy. If you use it before using any other engine it works fine but after running the actually bot it wont work. Dont know why


I'll have to try that, thanks for the info.

----------


## tylen

> I have issues with sell items.
> 
> I added a Position right in front of a Vendor-NPC and targeted him. 
> If I press on "Test ToTown" and then Start botting, this happen:
> 
> 
> _Sell poor, common and uncommon is checked._
> 
> *:EDIT:* 
> ...


try sell-to-vendor addon like Scrap, it allows you to create a list of items to sell and toss them all to vendor as you open trade window automatically

----------


## jamerson80

So this is going to sound really dumb since people have posted this problem before, but I can't seem to find a workaround since downloading the new release.
I can't seem to get the fishing engine to load, so I can fish while standing still.

I have done the following: 
1) downloaded the new release which is supposed to have the engine within (it DOES, and it is in the ENGINES folder already, so no moving things around)
2) downloaded the 10/3 version from rombot
3) searched for other fishing engine versions, to no avail.

I tried to say screw it, make my own flying profile without moving, but my toon just tosses the line and re-tosses after a few seconds, then decides to run in all sort of different directions without me telling it to via waypoints.

----------


## trendkilla254

> So this is going to sound really dumb since people have posted this problem before, but I can't seem to find a workaround since downloading the new release.
> I can't seem to get the fishing engine to load, so I can fish while standing still.
> 
> I have done the following: 
> 1) downloaded the new release which is supposed to have the engine within (it DOES, and it is in the ENGINES folder already, so no moving things around)
> 2) downloaded the 10/3 version from rombot
> 3) searched for other fishing engine versions, to no avail.
> 
> I tried to say screw it, make my own flying profile without moving, but my toon just tosses the line and re-tosses after a few seconds, then decides to run in all sort of different directions without me telling it to via waypoints.


In the profiles folder is a DLL file that has the same name. Copy it and paste it in the engines folder. Overwrite the file. You will see the one in the profile folder is an older version. This happened to me on my wife's computer but did not happen on my computer. I don't know why. This fixed it though.

----------


## jamerson80

> In the profiles folder is a DLL file that has the same name. Copy it and paste it in the engines folder. Overwrite the file. You will see the one in the profile folder is an older version. This happened to me on my wife's computer but did not happen on my computer. I don't know why. This fixed it though.


Thanks for the reply. The version I have already had the DLL file in the engines folder, and only has the ARCHAEOLOGY folder in the profiles folder. Still no go. =\

----------


## trendkilla254

> Thanks for the reply. The version I have already had the DLL file in the engines folder, and only has the ARCHAEOLOGY folder in the profiles folder. Still no go. =\


Download the zip in the first post. Unzip it. Download newest version unzip it and overwrite all files. Open profiles folder copy fishing engine.DLL and paste into engines folder and overwrite.

----------


## jamerson80

> Download the zip in the first post. Unzip it. Download newest version unzip it and overwrite all files. Open profiles folder copy fishing engine.DLL and paste into engines folder and overwrite.


Thanks for trying to help, but I've already done all that. I'm telling you, the copy I downloaded and unzipped has NOTHING in the profiles engine, and the fishingengine.DLL file is ALREADY in the engines folder. I can't replace a file with a file that doesn't exist in the profiles directory in the first place. I really appreciate you trying to help, and I don't want to sound ungrateful, just trying to clarify what I see when I open the zip file:

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer

Those are the directories I have, without me moving/overwriting/changing anything. I've seen jumperu's latest post with a release link in it, it matches what is on the first post. 

I just don't understand how the download has worked for everyone but me =\

----------


## charlesBiz

roms fishing engine will not work anymore unless its rewrote or upgraded .net framework

----------


## trendkilla254

> roms fishing engine will not work anymore unless its rewrote or upgraded .net framework


Worked for me up to 2 weeks ago. But I did quit wow last week due to no time for it.

----------


## aquaandi

Is this version of the bot still open source? If so, could someone link the current source-code. 
I'd much appreciate it.

----------


## srlord

Could someone give me the behavior of feral druid wod pls....
I NEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alejolas

Hello! 

This bot is amazing!! Thanks! I have one question tho... I'm using lazybot 1.7 for 3.3.5a in emulator and would like to know how can I set it up to only perform combat rotations like PQR. Please help! Thanks in advance!

----------


## SimonKain

plz somebody give me mage behavior for 3.3.5a

----------


## jumperu

> Hello! 
> 
> This bot is amazing!! Thanks! I have one question tho... I'm using lazybot 1.7 for 3.3.5a in emulator and would like to know how can I set it up to only perform combat rotations like PQR. Please help! Thanks in advance!


u can't, rotation manager was introduced for lb after patch 4.0




> plz somebody give me mage behavior for 3.3.5a



these are all i have, maybe u find some that suits ur needs

behav and profiles 3.3.5

----------


## wlasser

any updates for current wow version?

----------


## tylen

wondering about same, i dont use it that much now though

----------


## Krack3n

Wish I had the skills to help us all out.  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

> Wish I had the skills to help us all out.


I talked to charles, he will update for 6.1 soon and also release the latest source.

----------


## tylen

"good news, everyone" then )

----------


## Krack3n

Sad to see this thread at the bottom. Up to the top we go! lol

----------


## charles420

Hey All sorry been busy with rl stuff but here you all go chats fixed as well

Latest Source 
[LB] [6.1.0 19702] Public Copy

Latest Compiled Version
6.1.0 19702

----------


## xan333

Thank youuuu 'o' Only bot I use these days...

----------


## anyadmeleg

Flying Engine doesn't work for me. It approaches the node, but completely ignores it when the cursor finds the node, keeps searching then leaves as if it's not even there. All keys are bound correctly.

----------


## Wyrmtung

I have the same issue were it detects the node it goes right to it but its doesnt actually click it I thought my bindings were wrong but interact on mouse over interact with object all those are set right I even tried different bindings still no go. Thanks for the update though when I get home im going to try out the grinding side of it all. Thanks again Charles and jumperu and all you guys keeping tgis alive.

----------


## anyadmeleg

Also, combat doesn't seem to work either. It's like if the 'Druid avoid combat' feature is permamently turned on, it just tries to mount up and fly away no matter what.

----------


## anyadmeleg

So can we get a fix please?

----------


## amisssu

Hey guys.
I'm using v5.4.7 of LazyBot Evolution for MoP (patch 5.4. :Cool: . Great bot, thanks guys for your work.
It was working fine for more than a month but after re-installing my windows (8.1 x64) it's not working anymore. It seems no keystrokes get into the game no matter what I do.
The bot attach itself to the game and that's it.... no movement, no pulling, no spells nothing.
Keeps trying <SendKey: Blessing of Kings Bar: 5 Key: 0> forever.
I already installed and uninstalled various versions of .net framework, the client is 32 bit (deleted 64bit version and using -noautolaunch64bit switch), no addons, tried my profiles and downloaded profiles.... no luck.
Other ideas please?

----------


## anyadmeleg

Is there an update coming for 6.1.2?

----------


## stb1amt

> Flying Engine doesn't work for me. It approaches the node, but completely ignores it when the cursor finds the node, keeps searching then leaves as if it's not even there. All keys are bound correctly.


Which node are you trying to mine?

----------


## anyadmeleg

It doesn't matter, it's flat out broken no matter what i try to gather. Not that it matters anymore without an update for 6.1.2.

----------


## Jonathandhd

I just can't seem to get the bot to attach to my character. It see's wow and can attach to the process, but my character is in game it will stay say not in game.
I send my wishes for the next release!

----------


## jumperu

Hey guys. 

So i got the source charles posted, and with dragonbane's help (he gave me the offsets for the latest patch) ...i managed to compile a working version of our beloved Lb.

Release 6.1.2 19831

So there u go, i tested for a bit the grinding engine, seems to work fine...i would tell u to report errors but as i have no c# knowledge and charles is no longer active in developing&maintaining lb, idk if it will get fixed.
None the less, it's working atm!..so enjoy..


// One thing to look out for grinding engine, since i had this error for a long time i just found out where it comes from...

Grinding engine:if u get the error "No more subprofiles" ...check under profiles settings - subprofile tab - player level 0 - 100 (DEFAULT IS 99) 
 :Frown:  ...took me ages to find out this obvious reason, i always thought it was from the source and i bugged charles with it.. :Smile:

----------


## tylen

thx alot (though i dont use it atm, good to know that im able to)

----------


## anyadmeleg

Thanks for caring about LB, but the flying engine is still broken as before. It fails to register the cursor changing so it loots nothing. OR something is wrong with the hotkeys itself, idk.

----------


## jumperu

> Thanks for caring about LB, but the flying engine is still broken as before. It fails to register the cursor changing so it loots nothing.



yeah, you are right, without memory writing it doesn't find the node...

it works ok with MW on...

idk if i can fix...i'll try

----------


## anyadmeleg

I've tried to make a separate c# app that simply produces a mouse click whenever the cursor changes, but it only works inside the form. To make it work outside the form i'd have to do bitmap comparison and i'm still new to this shit so idk how to do that. Even tried to steal the code from The Ultimate Fishbot but it didn't work. But this could be a workaround if someone can make it.

EDIT: If it works with MW on that probably means that the detection feature is working, it's the hotkeys that aren't sent.

----------


## Jonathandhd

If you guys resolve this please post! Mouse also doesn't work with looting on the grinding engine. looting / skinning is a no go. If any fix arises please post!

----------


## Jonathandhd

I downloaded keySpam from another thread and set it up to span U every 1 sec, this fixed my problem so long as the spammer tics when the mouse rolls over the corpse. I assume this could also be a temporary fix for the flying engine? I haven't tried it yet.

----------


## anyadmeleg

Well, technically it works, although it needs to spam it every 50ms to be effective, especially when mining. But for some reason it breaks auto loot, so again, nothing ends up in the bag :\
I dare to say this is the best bot around because how it works, please don't let it die.

----------


## charles420

mouse def works with grinding no memory write / mouse hookto loot trash ! cant test flying since level one but and as for skinning idn

aswell if you want chance at things getting fixed thats not on a level 1 error logs / debug logs nice !!

----------


## anyadmeleg

```
[3:25:45 PM] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: EngineerMailer
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: GrinderProfileSwitch
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: LProspectorPlugin
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: PConverter
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: PVerticeType
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: Romb0tMountSell
[3:25:45 PM] [PCompiler] Loaded: TundraMountSell
[3:25:45 PM] Visit www.ownedcore.com for support.
[3:25:45 PM] LazyBot Revolution is free and open source software!
[3:25:45 PM] coded by Arutha!
[3:25:45 PM] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
[3:25:45 PM] Attached
[3:25:55 PM] Reset bar to first
[3:25:56 PM] [Mapper] We loaded 94822 spells
[3:25:57 PM] Mines: 44 - Herbs: 64
[3:25:57 PM] Relogger: True
[3:25:57 PM] Engine: Flying Engine
[3:25:57 PM] Bot started
[3:25:57 PM] CurrentFlyingProfile: C:\DLZ\New folder\Release\fly\Fly gathering leveling\Winterspring Flying Mount.xml
[3:25:57 PM] CurrentGrindingProfile: 
[3:25:57 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[3:25:57 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[3:25:57 PM] State changed: Navigating
[3:25:58 PM] Found possible node: Icecap : 53298765003695175020904492245412907097
[3:25:58 PM] State changed: Gathering
[3:25:58 PM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6457.1, -3323.16, 586.359]
[3:26:02 PM] We approached the node
[3:26:02 PM] Descending
[3:26:03 PM] Going to do harvest now
 / it tries to harvest it during this time window, but fails and moves on/
[3:26:11 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[3:26:11 PM] Found possible node: Icecap : 53298765003695175020904492245412907032
[3:26:11 PM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6531.81, -3350.23, 586.513]
[3:26:11 PM] Running on the ground, lets jump
[3:26:13 PM] Bot stopped
[3:26:33 PM] Reset bar to first
[3:26:34 PM] Mines: 44 - Herbs: 64
[3:26:34 PM] Relogger: True
[3:26:34 PM] Engine: Flying Engine
[3:26:34 PM] Bot started
[3:26:34 PM] CurrentFlyingProfile: C:\DLZ\New folder\Release\fly\Fly gathering leveling\Winterspring Flying Mount.xml
[3:26:34 PM] CurrentGrindingProfile: 
[3:26:34 PM] [Engine]Initializing
[3:26:34 PM] [Engine]Started bot thread
[3:26:34 PM] State changed: Gathering
[3:26:34 PM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6531.81, -3350.23, 586.513]
[3:26:37 PM] We approached the node
[3:26:37 PM] Descending
[3:26:37 PM] Going to do harvest now
[3:26:44 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[3:26:44 PM] State changed: Navigating
[3:26:50 PM] Found possible node: Icecap : 53298765003695175020904492245412907132
[3:26:50 PM] State changed: Gathering
[3:26:50 PM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6540.04, -3510.22, 648.407]
[3:26:52 PM] We approached the node
[3:26:52 PM] Going to do harvest now
[3:26:59 PM] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[3:26:59 PM] Found possible node: Small Thorium Vein : 53298765003487079219470358459426178062
[3:26:59 PM] Approaching: X, Y, Z = [6494.91, -3555.59, 662.961]
[3:26:59 PM] Running on the ground, lets jump
[3:27:01 PM] Bot stopped
```

----------


## jumperu

> Well, technically it works, although it needs to spam it every 50ms to be effective, especially when mining. But for some reason it breaks auto loot, so again, nothing ends up in the bag :\
> I dare to say this is the best bot around because how it works, please don't let it die.



charles just fixed this...here is the link to download

Release

same version, with behaviors Release 6.1.2 19831


//please report back any other issues..

----------


## anyadmeleg

Glorious! Flying engine works, didn't notice any issue so far. Thank you guys, repped both of you  :Smile:

----------


## anyadmeleg

Sometimes (usually when it's backpedalling to unstuck) the flying engine opens either the map or the profession pane. It keeps randomly opening them even if i unbind the hotkeys ingame, which makes me think that it's still writing to memory even with MW off. I don't see anything in the debug log regarding this.

----------


## jumperu

it's 100% from keybinds...i have been using it for 3hours now and no problems so far...

check maybe u have strafe keys binded wrong...

----------


## anyadmeleg

Indeed, strafe keys. Apparently it kept opening the quest log instead of the map, that's why it still happened even after i removed the map hotkey. Thanks.

----------


## reactor86

Sooo yeah Ive used LB for many years and the new release attaches to the x86 client yes thats 32 bit but will not identify when player is in game/world keep getting message Please enter world, no addons being used, battle.net client is not running, also I noticed the link for download is directing us to a v 6.1.2 release but when I open it it says v6.0.3 inside LB both clean install and jumperu's version

----------


## anyadmeleg

*sigh* cretins just rolled out yet another update, and it broke LB again.

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

I was so happy i could use the radar again. I wish it was possible to split the bot into pieces, so that i could run the radar standalone.

Also, If you guys get the bot working again, could you please change the color of the player on the radar to something else, bright purple perhaps?
I changed it last time but i keep having to change it with every update, i can't imagine i am the only one having trouble seeing the player icon on the grey background, so if you change it permanently i dont think it will be a problem for anyone.

Thanks, this bot is great guys!!!

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

Been looking at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW] [6.1.2 19865] Release Info Dump Thread),
Going to try to input those offsets into the bot and see if it works, but there seem to be a lot of them missing.

Ps; How is the auto targeting function coming along? Been waiting for it so i could get my "holy priest healing bot" rotator to work hihi.

----------


## anyadmeleg

Jumperu, do you have some guide on updating the offsets? I'll gladly keep updating it if i know how.

----------


## Jan van der Hoeven

You're supposed to input the offsets from the wow.exe(follow the link in my previous post), into "pointers.cs". you can use notepad++ or Visual Studio for this. But for some reason i can't find anything on the webpage or in the disassembled wow.exe that matches any of the names in the pointers.cs file, so i am confused.

For example, the first one in the file is "PlayerName = 0xF72CF8", when i search for it in the wow.exe i find;

00598BCD PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
00598C74 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
00598D74 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"

00599A99 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
00599B14 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"

00599D88 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
00599E85 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
0059A4D3 PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"
0059A51E PUSH Wow.00D9F700 ASCII "PlayerName.cpp"

I must be doing something wrong haha. An explanation would surely be very helpful, i will stop bothering you if i can change colors and update the source myself hihi.

Thanks

----------


## charles420

.data:00F24D40 playerName is the new player name use ida to find offsets !! or cheat engine just read name ect in it lots of guides how to find offsets

----------


## collinl

> Sooo yeah Ive used LB for many years and the new release attaches to the x86 client yes thats 32 bit but will not identify when player is in game/world keep getting message Please enter world, no addons being used, battle.net client is not running, also I noticed the link for download is directing us to a v 6.1.2 release but when I open it it says v6.0.3 inside LB both clean install and jumperu's version


I get this exact same error...

Any help would be awesome, I've always loved this thing..

----------


## Justinepally

same issue as the last poster, i tried Jumperus link from the last page and from the main page - both give me the 6.0.3.1.... versions and I'm unable to attach them.... im sorry if im missing something but the main pages says that it is working. is it really?

----------


## jumperu

no, it's not working since the last minor patch...i'll update first post  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

Charles just updated the bot for the current mini-patch...
so now all works ok

links:

Charles (clean): Release


Mine (+behaviors): Release 6.1.2 19865



Don't look at the version written on the bot, he didn't update that!!

----------


## Wappel

> Charles just updated the bot for the current mini-patch...
> so now all works ok
> 
> links:
> 
> Charles (clean): Release
> 
> 
> Mine (+behaviors): Release 6.1.2 19865
> ...


Great work!

Can you please upload the latest source code version?

Thx

----------


## teh1tom

Tried LB today after you guys updated it but it seems some of my entries for like say runic power and runes are not showing correct values so for the time being just threw my rotation into a cast sequence with a ticker function just figured I would post in case someone didn't catch this.

----------


## lazyang

Thank you guys, that he's still working! <3!

..forgot that i can't write here, while botting XD

----------


## Mindlag

Love this bot!  :Smile:

----------


## sammyg69

is it just me or can you not attach it to the game due to the new update?

----------


## Deminish

> Charles just updated the bot for the current mini-patch...
> so now all works ok
> links:
> Charles (clean): Release
> Mine (+behaviors): Release 6.1.2 19865
> Don't look at the version written on the bot, he didn't update that!!


Really nice to see you guys keep this alive, thank you ! 
Does the archaeology part still work? It doesn't show under plugins... please help me out with this. 


Thanks again!

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

No matter what I do I cant seem to get the fishing engine to work. In the drop down menu for engines there is no fishing one. I have the correct framework installed, and I have the correct engine downloaded and in the correct folder. Wondering if anyone else is having issues with that.

----------


## sammyg69

anyone know some good warlords grinding profiles

----------


## acaelus

anyone banned using this bot since the banwave?

----------


## jumperu

> Really nice to see you guys keep this alive, thank you ! 
> Does the archaeology part still work? It doesn't show under plugins... please help me out with this.


Archeology sadly no longer works, it was a separate plugin that is no longer updated  :Frown: 




> No matter what I do I cant seem to get the fishing engine to work. In the drop down menu for engines there is no fishing one. I have the correct framework installed, and I have the correct engine downloaded and in the correct folder. Wondering if anyone else is having issues with that.


Just tested and fishing works only with MW on. So don't use it without cause it won't work, idk if it will be fixed!
http://gyazo.com/9211f9d8cf74f53e190d6516f2e533cc




> anyone know some good warlords grinding profiles


i made only 2, they are posted @1st post..
also in the first post there is a step by step guide on how to make profiles, it is better to make ur own custom ones than use some public profiles which can also be used by hundred of other ppl





> anyone banned using this bot since the banwave?


NO

----------


## acaelus

for some reason its no gathering some nodes in the profile that i've created!! i opened the radar and all the nodes are in green!! someone now about this?

----------


## leeroyjenkinsss

> Just tested and fishing works only with MW on. So don't use it without cause it won't work, idk if it will be fixed!
> Gyazo - 9211f9d8cf74f53e190d6516f2e533cc.jpg
> NO


The main problem I am having though is that there is no fishing engine in the engines dropbox. Only flying and grinding. Even though I have the fishing engine downloaded.

----------


## sir02

hi , i've used this bot for 4.3.4 patch on a private server and it worked correctly thanks to developers , but recently i play pandaria on another server and lazybot didnt worked both 5.4.7 and 6.1.2 versions , it shows "not ingame" error . I think because that server adds its realm name to end of character names (i.e : sir02-pandawow) which pandawow is its realm and sir02 is the character .
do you have some solution for this ?
i'm really grateful if you can

----------


## lord-lord

Hey jumperu

Download link of the old pandaria version of LB "patch 5.4.7(18019) - 14.03.2014" is broken

Can you re-upload it if it's possible for you

sir02, Sry for interrupt

----------


## jumperu

> for some reason its no gathering some nodes in the profile that i've created!! i opened the radar and all the nodes are in green!! someone now about this?


Check Flying engine - engine settings - collect tab ...check to see if all the herbs/ores are there with their ingame "EXACT" name, capitalization&language matters!!




> The main problem I am having though is that there is no fishing engine in the engines dropbox. Only flying and grinding. Even though I have the fishing engine downloaded.


Idk what to say m8, try to download my version of the bot, that is what i showed u the pic from, and it has fish engine.




> hi , i've used this bot for 4.3.4 patch on a private server and it worked correctly thanks to developers , but recently i play pandaria on another server and lazybot didnt worked both 5.4.7 and 6.1.2 versions , it shows "not ingame" error . I think because that server adds its realm name to end of character names (i.e : sir02-pandawow) which pandawow is its realm and sir02 is the character .
> do you have some solution for this ?
> i'm really grateful if you can


The solution is to find the exact lazybot version that matches the exact server version. For wow v5.4.7.19824 (example) u need lazybot that is made for the same version (those 5 numbers matter too!!)

Release 6.1.2 19831
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5j5fmq5p9qc921y/Release+6.1.2+19865.zip




> Hey jumperu
> 
> Download link of the old pandaria version of LB "patch 5.4.7(18019) - 14.03.2014" is broken
> 
> Can you re-upload it if it's possible for you
> 
> sir02, Sry for interrupt


5.4.7 

the only one i got ...idk what 5.4.7.xxxx is  :Frown: 

5.4.8

----------


## lord-lord

> 5.4.7 
> 
> the only one i got ...idk what 5.4.7.xxxx is 
> 
> 5.4.8


Ty for upload, 5.4.8 was much better i didn't know such thing existed

----------


## sir02

> Ty for upload, 5.4.8 was much better i didn't know such thing existed


thanks a lot , the 5.4.8 version works properly  :Smile:

----------


## mikazhh

Hello Jumperu,
Im playing on a private server "Ashran" ver "6.1.2". i've managed to make lazy bot to work with it. Ashran private server uses they're own Launcher "AshranLauncher.exe". By renaming "ashran64.dat" to "wow.exe" i can execute the game without the AshranLauncher.exe so now lazy bot detect the process. but what i can not fix is that the lazybot does not detect that im in game. it says Not in Game but it detects the process and attaches to it... could you help me please?

im using "Release 6.1.2 19865"

----------


## pitoloq

*Not Working for 6,2 ?*

----------


## jumperu

in the works...charles said soon!

----------


## oeperez

►I love your work ◄
♥ 6.2 ♥

----------


## lord-lord

Can't add an object to blacklist via radar ( v 5.4.8 ), Maybe i'm doing something wrong if so give me a hand guys of how to do it

If something wrong with "open radar" plugin, Can you fix it for us "jumperu"

----------


## pitoloq

i think is ower lazybot  :Smile:  not coming 6,2

----------


## standard_brotocol

> in the works...charles said soon!


Love it! Also had an idea and didn't see it. Any way to get a pickpocketing engine? grinding gold while invisible seems like it would be a great way to gold safely.

----------


## lord-lord

sry for repost, but why can't i add a bad node to blacklist by clicking on it in radar ( LB 5.4.8 )? Is it because of my settings or i'm missing files?

Is this bug exist in WoD version as well?

Any help would be appreciated

----------


## alikhare123

hi anyone can help me for archaeology 5.4.8 Diggy engine i have Diggy engine v5.4.2 i see this link : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2963954 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) i do Everything he did but didn't work when start bot say this error and didn't do any thing and spam >[03:58:52 ] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at Diggy.Functions.Functions.GetNextDigSiteName()
at Diggy.States.MovingToDigSite.DoWork()
at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
Sry for Bad Eng.

----------


## jumperu

> hi anyone can help me for archaeology 5.4.8 Diggy engine i have Diggy engine v5.4.2 i see this link : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2963954 (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates) i do Everything he did but didn't work when start bot say this error and didn't do any thing and spam >[03:58:52 ] [Engine] Exception System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at Diggy.Functions.Functions.GetNextDigSiteName()
> at Diggy.States.MovingToDigSite.DoWork()
> at LazyLib.FSM.Engine.Run()
> Sry for Bad Eng.


Diggy engine hasn't been working for a long time! And it won't work.





> sry for repost, but why can't i add a bad node to blacklist by clicking on it in radar ( LB 5.4.8 )? Is it because of my settings or i'm missing files?
> 
> Is this bug exist in WoD version as well?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


If you open the radar, u see the nodes with black color. If u left click on them (blacklist) they turn to red and it won't gather them anymore. If it doesn't change color, it means it won't work.
You can try to go to Engine settings - auto blacklist nodes (it will auto-blacklist the ones it gets stuck on)




> Love it! Also had an idea and didn't see it. Any way to get a pickpocketing engine? grinding gold while invisible seems like it would be a great way to gold safely.


It's not that much gold from pickpoket, and no1 has the time/knowledge to do that. Charles is the only one working on lazybot, and he is barely updating it as u can see. 
You can add a pickpoket cast in pre-pull, so he will do that before the kill (with all mobs no matter if they are human or not), but he will still kill the mob!

----------


## standard_brotocol

> It's not that much gold from pickpoket, and no1 has the time/knowledge to do that. Charles is the only one working on lazybot, and he is barely updating it as u can see. 
> You can add a pickpoket cast in pre-pull, so he will do that before the kill (with all mobs no matter if they are human or not), but he will still kill the mob!


That is how I am set up and it works pretty good, I even have a macro that unlocks and opens the boxes I find while leveling up as I fight. Some areas outside of Tanaan in Draenor will give about 50s per pickpocket plus some pickpocket thing to turn in for dingy coins.

Also, are there any guides that tell how to make an engine? I tried looking around but couldn't find anything, figured I'd take a look and see if it was something I could manage.

----------


## lord-lord

> If you open the radar, u see the nodes with black color. If u left click on them (blacklist) they turn to red and it won't gather them anymore. If it doesn't change color, it means it won't work.
> You can try to go to Engine settings - auto blacklist nodes (it will auto-blacklist the ones it gets stuck on)


It doesn't change color unfortunately, Can you edit the coding of 5.4.8 version to fix it,Custom nodes are really necessary for the server that i'm playing in

If it's not possible for you there is no problem but do you know some one that can add this ability?

btw thank you for reply

----------


## jumperu

> Also, are there any guides that tell how to make an engine? I tried looking around but couldn't find anything, figured I'd take a look and see if it was something I could manage.


You have to know c#, the source is shared in the first post, and if u know what to do, i guess it's easy to make!




> If it's not possible for you there is no problem but do you know some one that can add this ability?


I do not know c#, the dev (1 person) is barely updating the bot, so no1 is gonna fix/update an older version  :Frown: 
Make sure u have the correct version for your custom realm. Like if you play on patch 5.4.8 17234 for example...lazybot must be for that exact patch, or some things won't work!

----------


## snowboarder33

Hi, I am playing on a private server that uses the 3.3.5a patch, but the content is restricted to vanilla (dungeons, talents, etc.). Would I be able to use these behaviors that are created for 3.3.5a? If not, is there a place I could find the behaviors I need (they would be for leveling 1-60)?

----------


## jumperu

> Hi, I am playing on a private server that uses the 3.3.5a patch, but the content is restricted to vanilla (dungeons, talents, etc.). Would I be able to use these behaviors that are created for 3.3.5a? If not, is there a place I could find the behaviors I need (they would be for leveling 1-60)?


Here are all the behaviors i have for 3.3.5

behav and profiles 3.3.5

Give it a try, it can't hurt. You can easily tweak any of them, tick log debug in the bot, then watch the log, it should say everything it's doing. If u see it like ..cast fireball over and over...open combat settings and change fireball rules..it's really not that hard.

----------


## standard_brotocol

The link for documentation on making new engines sends me to the lazy-evolution wikispaces page, but it says the subscription is expired. If you have what was on the page saved somewhere and can post it either here or on the lazybot site it would help, but if not, don't worry about it.

----------


## lord-lord

> I do not know c#, the dev (1 person) is barely updating the bot, so no1 is gonna fix/update an older version 
> Make sure u have the correct version for your custom realm. Like if you play on patch 5.4.8 17234 for example...lazybot must be for that exact patch, or some things won't work!


I'm sure the server is 5.4.8 (Freakz) and i downloaded your 5.4.8 version that you shared recently:




> 5.4.8


Can my "Windows 8.1" be the reason? cause you said in the first thread that it doesn't work well with 8

Bot works fine the only thing bothers is this custom badnodes (by clicking on radar)

Btw, Is there any web source that stores all older versions of LB for better recognition?

----------


## pitoloq

> in the works...charles said soon!


still waiting 6,2 when is coming

----------


## jumperu

> The link for documentation on making new engines sends me to the lazy-evolution wikispaces page, but it says the subscription is expired. If you have what was on the page saved somewhere and can post it either here or on the lazybot site it would help, but if not, don't worry about it.


? View topic - WebSite For Helping Make Plugins




> Can my "Windows 8.1" be the reason? cause you said in the first thread that it doesn't work well with 8
> 
> Bot works fine the only thing bothers is this custom badnodes (by clicking on radar)
> 
> Btw, Is there any web source that stores all older versions of LB for better recognition?


It could be, Lb uses some older versions of .net framework...like 2.1 , 3.0 ...which i doubt u can install on win8
there is no other site that stores lb, only what u can find here on forum or on the other forum linked above




> still waiting 6,2 when is coming


everyone is still waiting..  :Smile:

----------


## lord-lord

I think it's better for me to give up on radar problem.

Another problem that exist with 5.4.8 version is the relogger plugin, I entered my username and password and saved it but after a disconnection, bot enters username and password in username box only

It's like the bot doesn't press Tab key, Or even Enter key after that to login

Is this fixable or can the plugin be replaced with a fix one?

----------


## lord-lord

Is there anyway to contact with RageHunter guys ?

----------


## jumperu

as it is written in op:




> *Original creator of the bot: Arutha532 , love your work and we will try not to let it die, thank you for making it open source
> Developer from 5.0 till 5.4: RageHunter , thank you from all of us for keeping the bot alive trough MOP
> Developer from 5.4 till 6.2: Charles420, thank you from all of us for updating and keeping it alive trough WOD*


so charles will hopefully update it to 6.2..

----------


## snowboarder33

would it be possible to run more than one instance of lazybot on one computer?

----------


## standard_brotocol

> would it be possible to run more than one instance of lazybot on one computer?


I know it is possible with VMware workstation, but idk of any other methods, maybe there are.

----------


## jumperu

> would it be possible to run more than one instance of lazybot on one computer?


u can start 100 instances as long as ur comp supports it ....

max i did was 10 wow's + 10 lazybots ( + another 2 wow main instances without bot), but my gear is intel 8 core 2400mhz, 24gb ram, 1gb video ... (video doesn't matter that much since u will lower details to min, but u have to have alot of ram, each instance takes about 1gb)


u don't need any vmware or other shit...

----------


## snowboarder33

Thanks!

So I having this problem with the 3.3.5a version (hopefully its fine to ask about, otherwise ignore). 
Some targets are being selected behind obstacles, which is fine for melee since the combat distance is low enough that the bot will do its stuck procedure and get to the target - however for casters, they will just run into the object with no work-around and get stuck. I know it can probably be accomplished by setting the combat distance lower, but for a caster this would mean that for every pull it would pull at 30yds then run up to it at 5yds (which is pretty inefficient). Or if there's a pet involved, the pet will run around and attack while the player will just stand there being stuck. Any solution for this or is it to just make waypoints not be near obstacles?

I came across some discussion on "approach range", but I don't think this version has that.

----------


## jumperu

If it doesn't have approach range, which is in engine settings, then as u said u can lower the pull distance. U can do that from the behavior, down where it says pull range, set it to 7-10 yards. And yes, the caster will go near the mob to pull, but atleast it won't do it trough walls/buildings. And again, it's preferable u record a profile that is no near houses/trees/etc ..as open space as u can...there are plenty of areas in wow. It's not as much for the stuck issues, but for the report by another player.

----------


## ludovichdb

Hello, i'm a french guy so my english is not fantastic  :Wink: , i play wow 3.3.5 because it's my favorite, i use lazybot 1.7 (it's that i seen) . My problem is that my player make one crossing of my profile (it's a small profile (31 waypoint), but after in the other crossing, my player (so the bot i suppose  :Smile:  ) ignore a lot of herb. However, all of waypoint pass over every plant (I have make this profile but the problem is everywhere. I have trying a lot of solution, remove badlist, update net framework , launch with owner mode , change wow, but any work. If you have solution of my problem, I'm listening you.
Link of my profile with my lazybot : https://hubic.com/home/pub/?ruid=aHR...xNDM5ODkxNDk4#

----------


## ghostman555

> ? View topic - WebSite For Helping Make Plugins
> 
> 
> 
> It could be, Lb uses some older versions of .net framework...like 2.1 , 3.0 ...which i doubt u can install on win8
> there is no other site that stores lb, only what u can find here on forum or on the other forum linked above
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is still waiting..


Probably reaching here but would it be difficult for someone who understands the settings that change to make a guide on the process? I have basic/intermediate skills with C# but its more or less knowing what parameters and variables/offsets that need to be modified. In most cases you can use something like cheatengine to find the offsets, thats mostly what changes and then update compile done... except during big changes like expansions where you change constants.

----------


## snowboarder33

Hey is there any way I can be alerted if there is another player nearby? I'm using the 3.3.5a version and it looks like the only option I see is "logout on follow"

----------


## jumperu

> Probably reaching here but would it be difficult for someone who understands the settings that change to make a guide on the process? I have basic/intermediate skills with C# but its more or less knowing what parameters and variables/offsets that need to be modified. In most cases you can use something like cheatengine to find the offsets, thats mostly what changes and then update compile done... except during big changes like expansions where you change constants.


I will make a small guide when i got time, kinda busy atm.




> Hey is there any way I can be alerted if there is another player nearby? I'm using the 3.3.5a version and it looks like the only option I see is "logout on follow"


Gyazo - ab5c372a3cb6645445e54439349f5ef9.png

there is a play sound on followed in general settings.

----------


## snowboarder33

> Gyazo - ab5c372a3cb6645445e54439349f5ef9.png
> 
> there is a play sound on followed in general settings.


whoops...that's what i meant. 
that will only trigger when someone is actually /following you though right? I was looking for something that would alert if anyone was simply nearby

----------


## jumperu

That option was introduced abit later, so u don't have it in that version.

----------


## snowboarder33

Alright so now I am I'm trying to do some mining, but I can't get it to work (of course).

I'm using the 3.3.5a version on a server that is restricted to "vanilla" content - so no flying mounts. I've done some digging and I've come across a few people saying it was possible to setup gathering with a ground mount.

I created a simple profile with "Flying gathering" engine selected, as such:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<Profile>
  <NaturalRun>True</NaturalRun>
  <Factions>
  </Factions>
  <Ignore>
  </Ignore>
  <Waypoint>-9152.991 112.8401 77.56202</Waypoint>
  <Waypoint>-9117.002 98.48878 81.61211</Waypoint>
  <Waypoint>-9130.689 60.96093 78.46471</Waypoint>
  <Waypoint>-9101.97 65.61307 83.83488</Waypoint>
  <Waypoint>-9097.436 76.92606 94.12807</Waypoint>
  <Waypoint>-9115.103 77.97627 88.61287</Waypoint>
</Profile>
```

(The waypoints are just to and from 2 mining nodes.)

Settings are  
(Note: I used the default "approach" values at first, but those resulted in the same issue, so I just changed everything to 0 to see if that would help. Also, ground mount is greyed-out, not sure if that makes a difference from just setting ground mount to the flying mount keybind.)

The problem is, when I click "Start botting", my character just starts riding away aimlessly - not following the waypoints. When I switch to the grinding engine, it follows the waypoints exactly, but obviously doesn't mine.

Let me know if any other information is needed.

----------


## lord-lord

> Behaviors.7z
> 
> all my old collection of behaviors...i hope you find what u are looking for... although making one is pretty easy


3.3.5 behavior's link is broken, Is it possible for you to re-upload it ?





> Alright so now I am I'm trying to do some mining, but I can't get it to work (of course).
> 
> I'm using the 3.3.5a version on a server that is restricted to "vanilla" content - so no flying mounts. I've done some digging and I've come across a few people saying it was possible to setup gathering with a ground mount.


Apologize if it's not an answer for your question but can you imagine how many trouble can be in your way if you use grounding mount for mining (Stucking, Problem with going through mountains, Water, Plenty NPCs between waypoints, ...)

It almost drive you made trust me, Unless you have a specific flat ground without any obstacles

----------


## snowboarder33

> Apologize if it's not an answer for your question but can you imagine how many trouble can be in your way if you use grounding mount for mining (Stucking, Problem with going through mountains, Water, Plenty NPCs between waypoints, ...)
> 
> It almost drive you made trust me, Unless you have a specific flat ground without any obstacles


Nah, you can still make some fairly convenient waypoints that would be ground mount friendly.

And if I can't get an answer to this one, I would be happy to hear any suggestions of any other bots that could accomplish this.

----------


## jumperu

> 3.3.5 behavior's link is broken, Is it possible for you to re-upload it ?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2943846 ([Request] Any lazybot 3.3.5a behavior)

the links work fine for me, maybe it's u




> The problem is, when I click "Start botting", my character just starts riding away aimlessly - not following the waypoints. When I switch to the grinding engine, it follows the waypoints exactly, but obviously doesn't mine.


did u record the profile after u selected fly engine?
did u save the profile after u recorded it, then load it again?
also, at debug, tick "debug spam", maybe it's the behavior that is causing the weird things, after u tick that, start the bot again, it should show in main log whatever the bot does/tries to do/casts/etc...

----------


## snowboarder33

Ok...so turns out I needed to change the contents of the "Mine" file. The original file named "Mine" was actually in a different language, so I changed that to English and it worked.

and @lord-lord you were right, it is kinda a nightmare. Well I didn't think of the part where if there is a node in range, the bot tries to move directly to it - which usually results in an inaccessible path (cliff, incline, etc.).

If there was a way you could like follow the waypoints exactly then it would work a lot better, because then I could make it have a working path to the node.

Is that by chance something that can be done, like force to only follow the waypoints? Or else like reduce the detect range to 2 yds or something?

----------


## lord-lord

two suggestions may be a little helpfull for your problems, first is to make waypoints so close to each other (like very close - you may even disable auto-add waypoints and do it by yourself) so that you hero doesn't stuck between an obstacle and a node, it may take time but it worth it

second is to just ban bad nodes from your profile by yourself so your hero will not go on nodes that are far from the main path

btw what is your problem with far nodes? is it because of mobs or some nodes may be in bad situations (like in water) and make your hero stuck?

----------


## snowboarder33

> two suggestions may be a little helpfull for your problems, first is to make waypoints so close to each other (like very close - you may even disable auto-add waypoints and do it by yourself) so that you hero doesn't stuck between an obstacle and a node, it may take time but it worth it
> 
> second is to just ban bad nodes from your profile by yourself so your hero will not go on nodes that are far from the main path
> 
> btw what is your problem with far nodes? is it because of mobs or some nodes may be in bad situations (like in water) and make your hero stuck?


well it happens when the nodes are up on a hill/cliffside. for example, it will be going along following waypoints, but before it gets to the waypoint directly in front of the node, it detects that a node is nearby and just veers off path going directly to the node. which it then cannot reach because you need to climb the hill in a certain manner

----------


## lord-lord

well, just add that node to your ban list

----------


## jumperu

updated for 6.2. test it and report back

Release

----------


## vikglez

I can't get it to open. hits me with a need more permission to open file. even with open as administrator option

----------


## captainc

Has anyone got this working on Nost? the old 1.12 version

----------


## warheart209

How come all the behaviors are decades old and most work terribly. Like the mage one is useless. Im looking for behaviors from like vanilla 0-60 the hunter one is the only one that can work without dieing the warlock one is non existant for lowbie locks. Anyone got updated behaviors for vanilla? +reps if u do =)

----------


## jumperu

> How come all the behaviors are decades old and most work terribly. Like the mage one is useless. Im looking for behaviors from like vanilla 0-60 the hunter one is the only one that can work without dieing the warlock one is non existant for lowbie locks. Anyone got updated behaviors for vanilla? +reps if u do =)



well, if u share the lazybot version that works on a vanilla server, i will be more than happy to make u some good behaviors for whatever class u need!!




> Has anyone got this working on Nost? the old 1.12 version


No  :Frown: , but maybe the user above found a solution (doubtfull).

----------


## warheart209

Ah i should have clarified im using patch 3.3.5 wotlk but restricted to vanilla only atm. Was looking for mage/warlock profile. The paladin/hunter profile still work. Also a question how do i find the factions # and why doesn't the bot attack yellow neutral mobs?

----------


## snowboarder33

> Ah i should have clarified im using patch 3.3.5 wotlk but restricted to vanilla only atm. Was looking for mage/warlock profile. The paladin/hunter profile still work. Also a question how do i find the factions # and why doesn't the bot attack yellow neutral mobs?


You basically need to create all your own behaviors for that type of server. Most of the premade ones were created based on level 80 characters.

To add a faction to a profile, you need to select the mob and then click on the "Add target faction" button under the Profile tab. The reason it isn't attacking yellow mobs is because that faction wasn't added to the profile.

----------


## dawawe

Any update for the fishing engine? mine does show up on the drop down menu

----------


## vorpox

Can you update this to work with 6.2.2

----------


## Krack3n

> well, if u share the lazybot version that works on a vanilla server, i will be more than happy to make u some good behaviors for whatever class u need!!
> 
> No , but maybe the user above found a solution (doubtfull).


He's on Primal

----------


## exzizt

is there gona come an update?? been looking around after others bot non that good as this one :P

----------


## yaboy89

ohhh i miss you lazybot! the best!!... honorbuddy is nice! but lazy is more hmm good in a good way!! jumperu you know if there will be any update for 6.2.2?

----------


## jumperu

not sure, charles was in the process of updating but his comp died...and he lost some of the work..idk if/when he will be able to do it again  :Frown:

----------


## yaboy89

Thx for quick reply!  :Smile:  well i see! damn would have been a shiht load easyer for me in lazy with healing my focus (bodyguard) in lazy
cant just do it in honorbody!!!

or atleast not me =/

----------


## jakeheart98

When i open lazybot it doesnt seems to recognize i have wow open for some reason but i do, im playing on 3.3.5 server have the 3.3.5 bot but it does not seem to work its just stuck at this

http://puu.sh/kpZNH/d56a79f16b.png

puu.sh is just a screenshot program if any1 doesnt know

----------


## jumperu

Pm me on skype, i have some older versions of 3.3.5 and 3.3.5a ...maybe one of them works... id: jumperu

----------


## spladdi

Hi, my lazybot (6.1.2 19865) german client dont use abilitys. i edited Behavior with german names right bars and keys. but it do not work. All keys in General options set like in wow.
Someone can help me ?

----------


## jumperu

try instead of names...in the behavior...use Send key option....if u use that the names/language of client does not matter..
does he atleast do something?...kif u tick "log debug" below the start button....do u see the bot triying to cast/do anything?

----------


## spladdi

i use key send option. only thing he do is send pet into Battle, autohit and cast 1 time arcane shot.

log says: [18:49:20] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[18:49:24] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space

but he jumps every time. ^^

same error with the other keys like tarlasttar ....
but i set them all correct ...

at the left top corner there only "move" and "pull" status. nothing else, thats a problem ?

----------


## jumperu

yea, i think the problem is u did not set into the behavior a pull spell
the bot first targets a mob when he is at the distance set in "engine settings - distance" , then he starts executing the behavior ...like into behavior u got some values below (pre-pull, pull, combat distance) ...pre-pull distance must be same as the one in engine settings ...pull distance can be same or lower...combat distance - if ranged 30-40 yards...if melee 5-7 yards..
so the bot does pre-pull spells - pull spells - combat spells - buff spells. ...the ones that are set into their respective tabs into behavior
set a spell into pull tab (preferably two or three, if one is on cd he skips to second one...)...take a look at my behavior for hunter if u want an example...
if it still doesn't work please post a full log file, maybe it's something else...

----------


## spladdi

Ok, now i setup all like u said. only killcommand and arkane shot work 1 time. i look at ur bm behavior, do it like this but it still not work right.
pre Pull dont work, Pull is ok, Combat only Kill Command work 1 time. i dont know what is wrong. 



```
[16:34:02] [ECompiler] Loaded: LFishingEngine
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: EngineerMailer
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: GrinderProfileSwitch
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: LProspectorPlugin
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: PConverter
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: PVerticeType
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: Romb0tMountSell
[16:34:02] [PCompiler] Loaded: TundraMountSell
[16:34:02] Visit www.ownedcore.com for support.
[16:34:02] LazyBot Revolution is free and open source software!
[16:34:02] coded by Arutha!
[16:34:02] Keys should be placed on bar 1-6 and position 1-9!
[16:34:02] Attached
[16:34:02] Background enabled: False
[16:38:55] System.Threading.ThreadAbortException: Der Thread wurde abgebrochen.
   bei System.Threading.Thread.SleepInternal(Int32 millisecondsTimeout)
   bei System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(Int32 millisecondsTimeout)
   bei LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.DoRecording() in c:\Users\Public\[LB] [6.1.0 19702] Public Copy\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\QuickGraph.cs:Zeile 237.
[16:39:48] System.Threading.ThreadAbortException: Der Thread wurde abgebrochen.
   bei System.Threading.Thread.SleepInternal(Int32 millisecondsTimeout)
   bei System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(Int32 millisecondsTimeout)
   bei LazyEvo.LGrindEngine.QuickGraph.DoRecording() in c:\Users\Public\[LB] [6.1.0 19702] Public Copy\Lazy Evolution\LGrindEngine\QuickGraph.cs:Zeile 237.
[16:39:54] Reset bar to first
[16:39:55] [Mapper] We loaded 94822 spells
[16:39:55] Found key: Misdirection : 6 : 0
[16:39:55] Found key: Feign Death : 6 : 9
[16:39:55] Found key: Disengage : 6 : 8
[16:39:55] Found key: Multi-Shot : 6 : 6
[16:39:55] Found key: Concussive Shot : 6 : 5
[16:39:55] Found key: Focus Fire : 6 : 4
[16:39:55] Found key: Call Pet 3 : 6 : 2
[16:39:55] Found key: Call Pet 2 : 6 : 1
[16:39:55] Found key: Berserking : 5 : 0
[16:39:55] Found key: Trap Launcher : 5 : 9
[16:39:55] Found key: Explosive Trap : 5 : 8
[16:39:55] Found key: Ice Trap : 5 : 7
[16:39:55] Found key: Freezing Trap : 5 : 6
[16:39:55] Found key: Bestial Wrath : 5 : 4
[16:39:55] Found key: Fire Shield : 4 : 5
[16:39:55] Found key: Feed Pet : 4 : 1
[16:39:55] Found key: Tame Beast : 3 : 0
[16:39:55] Found key: Beast Lore : 3 : 9
[16:39:55] Key: Trap Launcher : 2 : 0 is a duplicate
[16:39:55] Key: Disengage : 2 : 9 is a duplicate
[16:39:55] Found key: Mend Pet : 2 : 8
[16:39:55] Found key: Kill Command : 2 : 7
[16:39:55] Found key: Kill Shot : 2 : 6
[16:39:55] Key: Concussive Shot : 2 : 5 is a duplicate
[16:39:55] Found key: Arcane Shot : 2 : 4
[16:39:55] Key: Call Pet 2 : 2 : 3 is a duplicate
[16:39:55] Found key: Dismiss Pet : 2 : 2
[16:39:55] Found key: Revive Pet : 2 : 1
[16:39:55] Key: interactmouseover potentially bound incorrectly, should be: u
[16:39:55] Key: sitorstand potentially bound incorrectly, should be: x
[16:39:57] Relogger: False
[16:39:57] Engine: Grinding Engine
[16:39:57] Bot started
[16:39:57] CurrentFlyingProfile: 
[16:39:57] CurrentGrindingProfile: C:\Users\Sarah\Downloads\wow bot\test.xml
[16:39:57] [Engine]Initializing
[16:39:57] [Engine]Started bot thread
[16:39:57] State changed: Resurrect
[16:40:01] Bot stopped
[16:40:30] Reset bar to first
[16:40:31] Found key: Misdirection : 6 : 0
[16:40:31] Found key: Feign Death : 6 : 9
[16:40:31] Found key: Disengage : 6 : 8
[16:40:31] Found key: Multi-Shot : 6 : 6
[16:40:31] Found key: Concussive Shot : 6 : 5
[16:40:31] Found key: Focus Fire : 6 : 4
[16:40:31] Found key: Call Pet 3 : 6 : 2
[16:40:31] Found key: Call Pet 2 : 6 : 1
[16:40:31] Found key: Berserking : 5 : 0
[16:40:31] Found key: Trap Launcher : 5 : 9
[16:40:31] Found key: Explosive Trap : 5 : 8
[16:40:31] Found key: Ice Trap : 5 : 7
[16:40:31] Found key: Freezing Trap : 5 : 6
[16:40:31] Found key: Bestial Wrath : 5 : 4
[16:40:31] Found key: Fire Shield : 4 : 5
[16:40:31] Found key: Feed Pet : 4 : 1
[16:40:31] Found key: Tame Beast : 3 : 0
[16:40:31] Found key: Beast Lore : 3 : 9
[16:40:31] Key: Trap Launcher : 2 : 0 is a duplicate
[16:40:31] Key: Disengage : 2 : 9 is a duplicate
[16:40:31] Found key: Mend Pet : 2 : 8
[16:40:31] Found key: Kill Command : 2 : 7
[16:40:31] Found key: Kill Shot : 2 : 6
[16:40:31] Key: Concussive Shot : 2 : 5 is a duplicate
[16:40:31] Found key: Arcane Shot : 2 : 4
[16:40:31] Key: Call Pet 2 : 2 : 3 is a duplicate
[16:40:31] Found key: Dismiss Pet : 2 : 2
[16:40:31] Found key: Revive Pet : 2 : 1
[16:40:31] Key: sitorstand potentially bound incorrectly, should be: x
[16:40:33] Relogger: False
[16:40:33] Engine: Grinding Engine
[16:40:33] Bot started
[16:40:33] CurrentFlyingProfile: 
[16:40:33] CurrentGrindingProfile: C:\Users\Sarah\Downloads\wow bot\test.xml
[16:40:33] [Engine]Initializing
[16:40:33] [Engine]Started bot thread
[16:40:33] State changed: Resurrect
[16:40:58] Move to our corpse
[16:41:02] Lets ress
[16:41:09] Ress worked
[16:41:09] State changed: Pull
[16:41:09] Started combat engine
[16:41:09] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200791
[16:41:09] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:41:09] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:41:10] SendKey: revive Bar: 2 Key: 0
[16:41:12] SendKey: call Bar: 2 Key: 1
[16:41:14] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:41:14] SendKey: qwe Bar: 1 Key: 2
[16:41:17] Pull result: Success
[16:41:17] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:41:17] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:41:19] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:41:21] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:41:21] Combat done, result : Died
[16:41:21] State changed: Resurrect
[16:41:40] Move to our corpse
[16:41:43] [Move]I am stuck 0
[16:41:43] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:41:44] Bot stopped
[16:44:11] Reset bar to first
[16:44:11] Found key: Misdirection : 6 : 0
[16:44:11] Found key: Feign Death : 6 : 9
[16:44:11] Found key: Disengage : 6 : 8
[16:44:11] Found key: Multi-Shot : 6 : 6
[16:44:11] Found key: Concussive Shot : 6 : 5
[16:44:11] Found key: Focus Fire : 6 : 4
[16:44:11] Found key: Call Pet 3 : 6 : 2
[16:44:11] Found key: Call Pet 2 : 6 : 1
[16:44:11] Found key: Berserking : 5 : 0
[16:44:11] Found key: Trap Launcher : 5 : 9
[16:44:11] Found key: Explosive Trap : 5 : 8
[16:44:11] Found key: Ice Trap : 5 : 7
[16:44:11] Found key: Freezing Trap : 5 : 6
[16:44:11] Found key: Bestial Wrath : 5 : 4
[16:44:11] Found key: Fire Shield : 4 : 5
[16:44:11] Found key: Feed Pet : 4 : 1
[16:44:11] Found key: Tame Beast : 3 : 0
[16:44:11] Found key: Beast Lore : 3 : 9
[16:44:11] Key: Trap Launcher : 2 : 0 is a duplicate
[16:44:11] Key: Disengage : 2 : 9 is a duplicate
[16:44:11] Found key: Mend Pet : 2 : 8
[16:44:11] Found key: Kill Command : 2 : 7
[16:44:11] Found key: Kill Shot : 2 : 6
[16:44:11] Key: Concussive Shot : 2 : 5 is a duplicate
[16:44:11] Found key: Arcane Shot : 2 : 4
[16:44:11] Key: Call Pet 2 : 2 : 3 is a duplicate
[16:44:11] Found key: Dismiss Pet : 2 : 2
[16:44:11] Found key: Revive Pet : 2 : 1
[16:44:11] Key: sitorstand potentially bound incorrectly, should be: x
[16:44:13] Relogger: False
[16:44:13] Engine: Grinding Engine
[16:44:13] Bot started
[16:44:13] CurrentFlyingProfile: 
[16:44:13] CurrentGrindingProfile: C:\Users\Sarah\Downloads\wow bot\test.xml
[16:44:13] [Engine]Initializing
[16:44:13] [Engine]Started bot thread
[16:44:13] State changed: Pull
[16:44:13] Started combat engine
[16:44:13] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200793
[16:44:14] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:44:14] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:44:14] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:44:14] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:44:18] Pull result: Success
[16:44:18] Combat done, result : Success
[16:44:18] State changed: Moving
[16:44:18] State changed: Pull
[16:44:18] State changed: Moving
[16:44:20] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:44:22] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:44:26] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:44:27] State changed: Pull
[16:44:27] Started combat engine
[16:44:27] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:44:28] Pulling: Aaskondor 37218465011646959853068951000310702785
[16:44:30] [Unit]TargetingH: Aaskondor
[16:44:30] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:44:30] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:44:30] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:44:38] Pull result: Success
[16:44:38] Combat done, result : Success
[16:44:38] State changed: Pull
[16:44:38] Started combat engine
[16:44:38] Got into combat with: Aaskondor
[16:44:38] [Unit]TargetingH: Aaskondor
[16:44:38] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:44:38] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:44:38] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:44:44] Combat done, result : Success
[16:44:44] Started combat engine
[16:44:44] Got into combat with: Felsnar
[16:44:44] [Unit]TargetingH: Felsnar
[16:44:44] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:44:44] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:44:44] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:45:03] [Unit]TargetingH: Felsnar
[16:45:03] Combat done, result : Success
[16:45:03] State changed: Pull
[16:45:03] State changed: Moving
[16:45:03] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:04] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:07] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:09] State changed: Pull
[16:45:09] Started combat engine
[16:45:09] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:09] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200760
[16:45:11] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:45:11] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:45:11] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:45:11] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:45:19] Pull result: Success
[16:45:19] Combat done, result : Success
[16:45:19] State changed: Moving
[16:45:19] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:20] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:24] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:25] State changed: Pull
[16:45:25] Started combat engine
[16:45:25] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:25] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200762
[16:45:27] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:45:27] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:45:27] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:45:27] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:45:32] Pull result: Success
[16:45:32] Combat done, result : Success
[16:45:32] State changed: Moving
[16:45:32] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:33] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:37] State changed: Pull
[16:45:37] Started combat engine
[16:45:37] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:38] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200763
[16:45:40] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:45:40] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:45:40] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:45:40] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:45:44] Pull result: Success
[16:45:44] Combat done, result : Success
[16:45:44] State changed: Moving
[16:45:44] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:45] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:48] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:55] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:45:59] State changed: Pull
[16:45:59] Started combat engine
[16:45:59] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:45:59] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200791
[16:46:01] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:46:01] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:46:01] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:46:01] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:46:08] Pull result: Success
[16:46:08] Combat done, result : Success
[16:46:08] State changed: Moving
[16:46:08] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:09] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:13] State changed: Pull
[16:46:13] Started combat engine
[16:46:13] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:13] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200790
[16:46:15] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:46:15] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:46:15] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:46:15] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:46:20] Pull result: Success
[16:46:20] Combat done, result : Success
[16:46:20] State changed: Moving
[16:46:20] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:21] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:27] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:27] State changed: Pull
[16:46:27] Started combat engine
[16:46:27] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:28] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200792
[16:46:28] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:46:28] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:46:29] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:46:29] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:46:36] Pull result: Success
[16:46:36] Combat done, result : Success
[16:46:36] State changed: Moving
[16:46:36] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:37] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:40] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:42] State changed: Pull
[16:46:42] Started combat engine
[16:46:42] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:43] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200794
[16:46:44] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:46:44] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:46:44] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:46:44] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:46:49] Combat done, result : Success
[16:46:50] Combat done, result : Success
[16:46:50] State changed: Moving
[16:46:50] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:51] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:46:54] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:46:59] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:06] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:11] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:15] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:19] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:26] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:31] State changed: Pull
[16:47:31] Started combat engine
[16:47:31] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:47:31] Pulling: Verseuchtes Mammut 37218465011646107465918793029349634366
[16:47:33] [Unit]TargetingH: Verseuchtes Mammut
[16:47:33] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:47:33] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:47:33] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:47:40] Pull result: Success
[16:47:40] Combat done, result : Success
[16:47:40] State changed: Moving
[16:47:40] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:45] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:47:47] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:47:53] State changed: Pull
[16:47:53] Started combat engine
[16:47:53] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:47:54] Got into combat with: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:47:54] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:47:54] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:47:55] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:47:55] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:47:58] Combat done, result : Success
[16:47:58] Started combat engine
[16:47:58] Got into combat with: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:47:58] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:47:59] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:47:59] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:47:59] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:10] Combat done, result : Success
[16:48:10] State changed: Moving
[16:48:10] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:48:11] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:48:15] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:48:16] State changed: Pull
[16:48:16] Started combat engine
[16:48:16] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:48:17] Got into combat with: Aaskondor
[16:48:17] [Unit]TargetingH: Aaskondor
[16:48:17] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:48:18] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:48:18] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:19] Combat done, result : Success
[16:48:19] State changed: Moving
[16:48:20] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:48:22] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:48:26] State changed: Pull
[16:48:26] Started combat engine
[16:48:26] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:48:27] Pulling: Flüchtender Kultist 37218465011646977561943261761480254889
[16:48:28] [Unit]TargetingH: Flüchtender Kultist
[16:48:28] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:48:29] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:48:29] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:48:31] SendKey: qwe Bar: 1 Key: 2
[16:48:32] Pull result: Success
[16:48:32] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:48:33] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:35] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:37] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:39] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:41] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:43] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:45] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:46] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:49] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:51] SendKey: kill Bar: 2 Key: 5
[16:48:52] Combat took to long, bugged - blacklisting
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] Combat done, result : Bugged
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] SendKey: PetFollow Bar: Indifferent Key: 2
[16:48:53] State changed: Moving
[16:48:53] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:48:54] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:48:57] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:49:00] State changed: Pull
[16:49:00] Started combat engine
[16:49:00] SendKey: GMount Bar: 4 Key: 8
[16:49:00] Pulling: Verteidiger der Ziggurat 37218465011646992909634331087827200707
[16:49:03] [Move]I am stuck 0
[16:49:03] SendKey: Space Bar: Indifferent Key: Space
[16:49:05] [Unit]TargetingH: Verteidiger der Ziggurat
[16:49:05] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[16:49:05] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: T
[16:49:05] SendKey: arkan Bar: 2 Key: 2
[16:49:10] Pull result: Success
[16:49:10] Combat done, result : Success
[16:49:10] State changed: Pull
[16:49:10] Started combat engine
```

----------


## tylen

better screenshot as many options windows as you can

----------


## spladdi



----------


## tylen

Pull and combat behavior tabs pls and what are the conditions of rules there (to make sure that everything matches up), also why are pre-pull distance and engine tab distance set to 49, try set it to your in-game range attack distance (though that might not be the problem but still)

----------


## Dave Clifton

> not sure, charles was in the process of updating but his comp died...and he lost some of the work..idk if/when he will be able to do it again


Any update on this? Lazybot is absolutely the best bot around!

----------


## tylen

> Any update on this? Lazybot is absolutely the best bot around!


might even pay (guess not only me) so as to interest a developer, especially for the next 7.x.x expansion, but the thing is there is no one around yet

----------


## jumperu

> Ok, now i setup all like u said. only killcommand and arkane shot work 1 time. i look at ur bm behavior, do it like this but it still not work right.
> pre Pull dont work, Pull is ok, Combat only Kill Command work 1 time. i dont know what is wrong.


Most likely the rules u set are not ok, for example if u put for arcane shot the condition .... if mob hp - more than - 0 ....then it will always do arcane shot cause it is the first rule and mob will have more than 0 hp untill it dies..same for kill Command..
Also why did u put latency 35ms? ..do u have internet problems?
Also set global cooldown to 1100-1300...900 can be to low..





> Any update on this? Lazybot is absolutely the best bot around!



sry, dev said he has little time to work on it  :Frown:

----------


## spladdi

ok, thx guys. its much better. For the rest i try some options but thx. 1 Thing, why does mousehook not work. if the bot die he cant res, couse he dont find the res button. ^^

----------


## Mindlag

First of all thank you for this wonderful bot. Best thing i ever used.
But I have a problem which I don't seem to find a solution for. 

I am currently botting a mage, and there is the "Mage Water" and "Mage Food" condition, which seems pretty self explanatory. But it does not seem to work at all.
I put in "Rest" (I have tried other things too..), new Rule, Condition, "Mage Water", Less than 10, Action: Cast "Conjure Water". And that's it. But it does not recognize when to do it. It just does it all the time over and over again, even if i already have more than 10 Water. 

Has anyone encountered the same Problem? Does anyone have an idea what the problem could be and how to solve this?

Thanks in advance.  :Wink:  

~ Mindlag

*EDIT: I use Lazybot for WoW 3.3.5.*

----------


## jumperu

It's a bug and u can't fix it, so don't struggle anymore..
what u can do:

before u start the bot, make urself a few stacks of water/food...it should be enought for a few hours if u made a good behavior and ur mage doesn't die often and a few slots of bag space isn't that much...
or..
at that condition u made, u can add a "ticker" for 1.800.000 ms (30 mins) ...so it will make a stack of those every 30mins..

----------


## Mindlag

Hi Jumperu. Thank you very much for your quick answer.

Sadly not exactly what i wanted to hear but it's good to know that it's not me doing anything wrong, haha.

That's what i've been doing. Make a few stacks in advance, and it mostly works fine (I do 200 each for the night lol). The idea with the ticker is awesome, will try that!

What i also use is Evocation.

Thanks again!

----------


## Mindlag

I have another issue. My mage Casts Frost bolt, and then waits a good second before casting the next one. This is not a big problem farm-wise but it looks very obviously like a bot and not like a human.

21:19:41 Casting Frostbolt
21:19:44 Casting Frostbolt
21:19:50 Casting Frostbolt
21:19:57 Casting Frostbolt

Frost bolt is a 2.5 sec Spell for me. 
I have put in Global Cooldown 1500. 
I have tried making a new (empty, only Frostbolt) Behaviour, didn't work. 

Anyone know this?

----------


## jumperu

reduce global cooldown to 800-900...1500 is a bit much, it means it will wait 1,5seconds for the next cast..

----------


## Mindlag

This sadly didn't help. I set it to 1000 and it still waits. I set it to 500 and it still waits. It does sometimes wait more than 2-3 seconds!  :EEK!: 
In my understanding the global CD is already "fresh" 1.5 sec into the FB casting, which is 2.5 sec. So it should not have to wait. It looks like he thinks he didn't finish casting it yet.

----------


## tylen

> This sadly didn't help. I set it to 1000 and it still waits. I set it to 500 and it still waits. It does sometimes wait more than 2-3 seconds! 
> In my understanding the global CD is already "fresh" 1.5 sec into the FB casting, which is 2.5 sec. So it should not have to wait. It looks like he thinks he didn't finish casting it yet.


what is the rule of casting frost bolt? me, i created ticker rule with like 300ms ticker time (and gcd about that time too) for spamming one spell, try that.

----------


## Mindlag

Didn't work. Still the same problem. 
The only condition i had was "Distance to Target should be less than 99999" (just because i HAVE to make a condition..).
But i remember that the problem hasn't always been. But i can't figure out what's causing it..

----------


## Mindlag

I solved it!  :Cool: 
By telling him to "Press Button Bar 1 Key 2" instead of "Spell Name: Frostbolt". And the delay is gone!
I don't know why. But it works. Thanks guys for the help!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bynike

hello jumperu, i try LazyBot 3.35. but i have a problem. the bot continue herb when my bags full. the setup mail in dalaran on full bags not works.

----------


## snowboarder33

Couple questions regarding the 3.3.5 version:
Are you able to move the character backwards during combat? (e.g. a mob becomes too close to a hunter thus not able to used ranged attacks, a mage to move away from the mob after ice nova, etc.)Is there an option for the character to move to the next waypoint after looting? It looks pretty botlike after killing a mob and looting it, only to then walk back to the previous waypoint and then continue on to the following waypoint.Do any of the profile “tags” work like “<Avoid>Mob Name</Avoid>”? If so, is there a list of which are compatible with this version?

----------


## jumperu

> hello jumperu, i try LazyBot 3.35. but i have a problem. the bot continue herb when my bags full. the setup mail in dalaran on full bags not works.


The addon should work as far as i know, maybe u did not set it up correctly.
First create the addon, by pressing "create addon" ( https://gyazo.com/7a8bd4dacc4cb0907e5dcc17ad08a264 ) *make sure wow directory is correct.
*Second, set ur hearthstone in Dalaran sewers, there is a Inn there, it's the only way it works!!* 
After he mails/repairs ..he should walk trough the sewer and mount at the end of the pipe under dalaran 
//few bugs as far as i remember
- sometimes it walked to far and it fell on the ground under Dalaran
- not sure if ur profile must pass through that zone ... if it does not know where to go, record a profile that goes under dala too...




> Couple questions regarding the 3.3.5 version:
> 
> Are you able to move the character backwards during combat? (e.g. a mob becomes too close to a hunter thus not able to used ranged attacks, a mage to move away from the mob after ice nova, etc.)Is there an option for the character to move to the next waypoint after looting? It looks pretty botlike after killing a mob and looting it, only to then walk back to the previous waypoint and then continue on to the following waypoint.Do any of the profile “tags” work like “<Avoid>Mob Name</Avoid>”? If so, is there a list of which are compatible with this version?


1. Short answer: no (see sidenote), and would have been abit complicated... only newer versions have it, i think after wow 5.0
https://gyazo.com/3047666af190b0ba0fb073d9352c1dff >> it's called scripts inside behaviors, and does a series of moves/spells like u see in the pic, it can also cast placement spells like Blizzard, Rain of fire...etc..

//sidenote
*Not sure for that version, as far as i know Custom Classes are supported from the first version of the bot, but i think a CC could do what u want cause you can specify in it any action that the bot can make, kinda like Scripts from behaviors..
They are made and look like classes from Honorbuddy,* so u gotta know some c# to make one*, example: 
https://gyazo.com/40b324921f6d72e76cbecd68450e6a6f
https://gyazo.com/d30153441de3720b91b7c5a13f76e900

2. No. Only thing i can suggest is in Grinder settings @distance (or pull distance) ...or both...set that to higher (something like 70-150) ,,,,ONLY if the profile is in an open zone with no obstacles... that way after he kills a mob - he will detect another one nearby (70-150 yards) and goes to it instead of the last waypoint.

3. In some of the profiles i have there is indeed an option to Avoid if u edit the profile ... ( https://gyazo.com/c2620584dc1a89a18715576c7fb2e0b3 ) 
In the newer version profiles, that option is called Ignore ( https://gyazo.com/f92d940a350cda054a179d8a3ab253db )



//Hope this helps

----------


## sammyg69

Hey do you think you will be supporting 6.2?

----------


## charles420

Release

----------


## tylen

Oh my...
Welcome back  :Wink:

----------


## vorpox

> release


woot! <3!!!

----------


## Krack3n

> Release


You rock! And nice to see you back.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Needchild

Wait is this update for 6.2.3? Sorry if its a stupid question, Thanks!

----------


## sammyg69

im curious as well :P if its current

----------


## jumperu

> Wait is this update for 6.2.3? Sorry if its a stupid question, Thanks!






> im curious as well :P if its current



Yes it is!!

----------


## sammyg69

oh my welcome back sir!

----------


## Wappel

> Yes it is!!


Great work!

Can you update the source code link with the 6.2.3 version please?
Or is Lazy no longer an open source project?


Thx

----------


## anyadmeleg

@jumperu

Do you happen to know a way to reach Arutha? I know there's very little chance he would be willing to support the bot, but I'm desperately looking for a way to completely disable the combat engine while grinding, eg: only run around and loot, and completely ignore every single mob whether it is attacking or not. 

There's a major bug where if a mob is summoned by another, and the summoner dies and the mob despawns, the combat engine gets stuck trying to look for the despawned mob while smashing TAB indefinitely. I have found no workarounds to this so far, once the combat engine gets stuck the only way to resume normal grinding is if you restart the bot, homewer the F9 hotkey for that is not working either, therefore a timed restart isn't possible.

EDIT: There are quite few setings in the bot to ignore mobs, but the bot still engages them if they attack.

----------


## jumperu

Sadly he won't respond to any questions related to the bot, he quit because he was sued by blizz so any further contact in this area is ...
He did make the bot open source before he quit though, allowing his work to be carried on and sharing a great bot with us..
More to the point, there is no way to disable the combat engine...once the char is attacked, the engine will take over and stop only after the mob is dead. I assume u are using an older version, cause after 5.0 that bug was fixed...so..idk how u can find a workaround that...maybe try to add some more aoe to the behavior..so it kills the summoned creature?

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk

----------


## anon38

Hi Jumperu,
Thanks for the update!! I was updating my combat routines, and I think I've found a problem. It looks to me like detecting a feral druids energy level isn't working right now. To test this, I created a very simple combat routine with a single entry for shred. If I add a Health/Power condition and set it as Player Energy more then 40, my druid never uses shred. If I remove the HEalth/Power condition, then he does use shred. 
I'm testing this using the Attack Training Dummy button on the debug tab.
My druid has the Claws of Shrivalla talent.

Thanks for all your great work

----------


## jumperu

Dev is working on it, i already reported the bug. Hoping for a fix soon  :Smile:

----------


## vorpox

Is the fishing engine working? I cant seem to figure out how to get it to fly around and fish at pools. :/

----------


## dawawe

> Is the fishing engine working? I cant seem to figure out how to get it to fly around and fish at pools. :/


I would also like to know if there is a fishing engine update coming. Just eh normal stand still and fish one

----------


## magicbitch

Hello guys, got i little problem, dunno if i do something wrong or its some kind of a bug, but now im using my own flying profile for mining in jungle and sometimes while descending to a node (like 1 of 30 cases) the bot starts to spin around in the air above the node and the only way to stop this is to stop whole bot. Any chance someone know how to solve this problem? Thanks for answer  :Smile:

----------


## jumperu

Probably u are using some old version. Try to mess around abit with z modifier value in engine settings. Or if its an 3.3.5 v...in flying setup there are some descend values..change those. Also make sure in wow interface auto dismount is ticked. And if it happens only when the bot gets into combat then its probably from behavior...

Sent from my Lg G Flex 2  :Smile:  using TapaTalk

----------


## freeloading

Hey I'm gonna start using this bot again. It served me very well in MoP and I used to make my own gathering and grinding profiles. I switched over to paid bots and we all know how that has turned out...LOL. Anyway, I see there is only BM and Combat behaviours. Any decent Blood DK behaviours laying around? tyia

----------


## tylen

its always better to make your own behavior\profile if you know how they are done and how they work, that way you always (well mostly  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) know where to start from if something goes wrong

----------


## magicbitch

Hello, i'd like thank you for all the work on this free bot, you are doing a great job ;-) just a single question, is there a way to let the character mounted while gathering if you got "stables garrison bonus"?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello, i'd like thank you for all the work on this free bot, you are doing a great job ;-) just a single question, is there a way to let the character mounted while gathering if you got "stables garrison bonus"?


You can try to uncheck "auto dismount" in WOW interface options...other than that, no other option..

----------


## freeloading

Anyone got a decent Blood DK Combat Profile they care to share? Or point me to the right place to learn to make my own? tyia

----------


## charles420

Release

Spell cool downs fixed - spell list has all spells - powers now work

----------


## jumperu

> Release
> 
> Spell cool downs fixed - spell list has all spells - powers now work



Nice nice, i also made a couple of behaviors ..will do more in the next days..

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k78.../Behaviors_wod

So far:
Combat rogue - Glyphs stealth, energy, sprint. Talents required: 1-2-2-1-1-2-1.
Bm hunter - *call pet bar 2 key 1, create leather bar 2 key 2(delete if u are not skinner or it will press it before every combat), potion bar 2 key 3
Retry pala - Glyphs avenging wrath, templar's verdict, divine storm. Talents: 3-1-1-2-3-1-1. Lvl 90 talent not added yet. Tested ...works ok.
Feral druid - Glyphs ferocious bite, savage roar. Talents: 1-1-3-1-3-2-2 . Remember remove all spells from bar 1 in all forms except cat form. Tested 
...works ok.


Le: ..added fury warrior

Fury warrior - Glyphs bloodthirst, victory rush, gag order. Talents: 3-2-3-2-1-x-x (lvl 90 and 100 not added, if u want to add them i suggest bladestorm and siegebreaker)

Lee: ..added shadow priest

Shadow priest - Glyphs whatever u want -recomended- mind blast, vampiric embrace, reflective shield. Talents: 3-1-1-2-3-1-3 //remember to remove spells from normal form from bar 1, leave only those in shadow form//
*pls test and give feedback




DK

FROST
BLOOD
UNHOLY

DRUID

*FERAL*
GUARDIAN
BALANCE

HUNTER

SURVIVAL
*BM*
MARKSMAN

MAGE

FIRE
FROST
ARCANE

MONK


BREWMASTER
WINDWALKER

PALADIN

HOLY
PROTECTION
*RETRIBUTION*

PRIEST


*SHADOW*


ROGUE

*COMBAT*
SUBTLETY
ASSASINATION

SHAMAN


ELEMENTAL
ENHANCEMENT

WARLOCK

AFFLICTION
DEMONOLOGY
*DESTRUCTION*

WARRIOR

*FURY*
PROTECTION
ARMS




https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k78.../Behaviors_wod

----------


## HoooL

Trying to set a 3.3.5a warlock behavior up, problem is it keeps spamming one button even tho i got plenty in my cycle. Tried using different behaviors but it keeps spamming one?


14:23:43 Casting Corruption
14:23:45 Casting Corruption
14:23:47 Casting Corruption
14:23:49 Casting Corruption

----------


## jumperu

Ok, so everyone needs a behavior, i made plenty during the years, and i might as well share my knowledge ...i will keep making/improving them, but maybe some1 needs for a private server, or for a holy pally (why not) so here goes..


*PREPARATION

- so..since we don't have yet a warlock behavior (and it was requested above) i will make the guide about this class, and will post images and info's as i make it..
- first choose the spec for botting ..i think best for warlock is demonology or destruction, since affliction relies on damage over time mainly, it is best to kill the mob before it gets to you and as quickly as you can..so i picked destruction for this example
- second - talents .. the ideea here is to pick mostly passive talents, so the bot doesn't have to cast another spell...so for lock i would choose:* Warlords of Draenor - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
*- third - glyphs - pick those that help u the most, such as those that provide healing or like the ones that stun/snare the target before it gets to you..like Glyph of conflagrate // in the link above u can see which glyphs i would choose..

Ok, on to making the actual behavior...
INITIAL SETTINGS
- open Combat settings - in the box that says "*Enter name and press return to create new behavior.*" - well..do that  > Image
**- now...to explain abit what everything is in this window..
Misc settings - here you can tell the bot how to pull 
- like if you want the bot to run all the way to the mob - set Combat Distance to 5 (melee)
So, if you are a melee 
*pre-pull distance (where you do heals/enrages) should be 30-40 yards ...so before you start attacking the mob
*pull distance can be various ...if you are a pala and judgement has 20 yards range, you should start attacking at 20 yards ..same for warrior charge, but if u are a rogue pull distance should be closer...basicly this is the distance from where you start attacking the mob
*combat this is the normal combat distance so for melee should be 5-7yards..
If you are a caster
***pre-pull distance (where you cast healthstones, summon pets, etc) should be like 50 yards ...so way before the mob sees you and before the pull starts**
*pull distance - here you should set your most ranged spell (usually 40 yards..i set 38 just to be sure), so the mob has to walk a long way to get to you, maybe cast a slow spell too..like frostbolt, frostjaw, conflagrate with glyph..etc.. (*remember you can put here more than one spell..like a chain of spells - for example frostjaw - comet storm - frostbolt)
*combat - for a caster here you should set the normal distance that you would stand and cast spells...so same as pull distance i would say ..38 yards
//Global cooldown depends on haste, it is usually set at 1000ms (1 second) ..but u can tinker with it if u have alot of haste and you want the spells to be spammed sooner (i suggest not lower than 800ms and not above 2000ms)
// Auto-attack when pulling - usually don't tick this, it is for normal white atacks (like mages will begin to wand/staff mobs to death)
// Send pet into combat - pretty self explanatory ...tick this if you have a pet

**MAKING THE BEHAVIOR
**- you always have to think like a human when making a behavior, so let's think what would we do before combat...
- well, we should always have a pet out, have a healthstone and soulstone up, and full hp if possible (if you are not a healer, you can set a bar&key for food in general settings keys, and set the lowest % of hp you should eat in general settings - limits)
**PRE-PULL
***sidenote - remember to mentally add an IF before every rule and a THEN before the cast spell.. lt makes it easier to think about it..
**Summon pet* *- so let's add a rule for summoning a pet, press add rule, press the little arrow next to add condition.. Image ..and choose has pet - then write the exact name of the pet SPELL you wanna roll with - Summon Voidlord - so finally you should have this - Image 
// so IF (mentally)* *the player "does not have a pet" THEN (mentally) cast spell "Summon Voidlord"**
**Healthstone* *- and now to make a Healthstone - add rule - add condition - healthstone count - less than 3 - cast spell: Create Healthstone Image
**Soulstone* *- now Soulstone...for this we will use buff detection, to use this you need the spell id..to get that either go to wowhead and lookup the spell/buff name, or easier ..get the addon IDtip (formerly Spellid) from curse:* idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse *; It should show you something like this Image ; Now that you know the spell id - add rule - add condition - Buff detection - Check if - player - does not have buff - owner does not matter (always pick this) - Value - by id ( name does not work, so always pick by id) - 20707 - cast spell Soulstone - Target Unchanged (always pick this) - Name of rule Soulstone Image (ps: i am not sure that the bot can ress itself via soulstone) 
**PULL
***ok, to decide how to pull like a human will do, i think i will cast first Immolate ..then immediately Conflagrate since it reduces the mob speed and the spell is instant, then Incinerate cause it has a cast time..
**Immolate* *- now we have to add immolate, so wowhead or idtip ..shows us the id for the spell...but we need to cast it on a mob to find out the actual dot id, since we will check the mob for the Dot it is different Image ; so add rule - add condition - buff detection - check if - target - does not have buff - owner does not matter - by id - 157736 - cast spell - Immolate - name of rule Immolate Image
**Conflagrate**- now an instant Conflagrate, with a simple rule -** add rule - add condition - Health/power - check if - Target - Health - More than 20 % - cast spell Conflagrate Image
**Incinerate* *- now to finish the pull section with an Incinerate while the mob comes toward us, same rule as above..* *add rule - add condition - Health/power - check if - Target - Health - More than 20 % - cast spell Incinerate
**COMBAT
***ok, some sidenotes here - spells have a priority from top to bottom, so when making this you gotta put healing/defense spells at the top (you can even move them after with drag and drop)
- so, healing spells 
Ember tap - we need two rules Image
1. it needs a burning ember to cast so... first condition - add rule - add condition - Burning embers count - More than 1
2. we need to check our hp, to cast when we need heal so second condition should be -* *add rule - add condition - Health/power - check if - Player - Health - Less than 50 % 
Healthstone 
1.* *-* *add rule - add condition - Health/power - check if - Player - Health - Less than 30 % - cast Healthstone (sometimes id does not work, the bot is not perfect so it might not "see" the healthstone cause it is not actually a spell ...so a workaround is instead of choosing cast spell use send key Image
**2.* *since it has a cooldown, we also have to add a Ticker, so the bot does not cast it over and over if the hp drops under 30% again.. Image**
Mortal Coil - so the tooltip says it has a 30 yard range, we gotta add a rule to check for range cause the mob might be fleeing or it is incapacitated further away, and the bot will keep trying to cast it ..so... 
1.* *add rule - add condition - Distance to target - less than 30 yards
**2. it has a cooldown so.. add rule - add condition - spell detection - Ready - name Mortal Coil (spell detection doesn't always work, so it you notice this, just replace it with Ticker ...45 seconds means 45000ms)
**Unending Resolve - we added enough heals, now a defense spell 
1.* *it has a cooldown so.. add rule - add condition - spell detection - Ready - name Unending Resolve (or ticker 180000ms ..that's 3min)
2. Let's cast this if we get in combat with more than 1 mob so..* *add rule - add condition - Combat Count - More than 1 Image
**Flames of Xoroth - since we think like a human when making this, and we imagine all sorts of different scenarios ..maybe our pet dies...so we gotta account for that possibility to..so either we use this spell to instantly revive our last demon, or another summon spell like the on in pre-pull
1.* *it has a cooldown so.. add rule - add condition - spell detection - Ready - name Flames of Xoroth (or ticker 60000ms ..that's 1min)
2. add rule - add condition - Has Pet - does not have pet - cast spell* *Flames of Xoroth Image
Shadowburn - since spells as i said are executed with prio from top to bottom, we gotta add this here so it has more priority than other spells
1.* *it needs an ember to cast, so first rule check ember -* *add rule - add condition - Burning ember count - more than 1
2. it can only be cast when mob hp under 20 so..* *add rule - add condition - Health/Power - Target - Health - Less than - 21%
3. check for distance cause target might be fleeing or feared ..so* *add rule - add condition - Distance to target - less than 40 yards
Chaos Bolt - this is where we begin normal combat rotation..so let's cast CB when we have more then 2 embers..
1.* *check for distance cause target might be fleeing or feared ..so* *add rule - add condition - Distance to target - less than 40 yards
2.* *it needs an ember to cast, so check ember -* *add rule - add condition - Burning ember count - more than 2
3. also, let's not cast this when mob is under 30%, so it doesn't affect shadowburn ..**add rule - add condition - Health/Power - Target - Health - More than - 30%
Immolate - if we are in combat with a higher lvl mob, it might be that immolate has worn off...so we gotta re-apply
1.* *add rule - add condition - buff detection - check if - target - does not have buff - owner does not matter - by id - 157736 - cast spell - Immolate
2.* *add rule - add condition - Distance to target - less than 40 yards**
Conflagrate - since it has 2 charges and charge time is 12 seconds..we can cast one every 6 seconds..
1.* *add rule - add condition - Distance to target - less than 40 yards
2.* *add rule - add condition - Ticker - 6000ms (6 seconds) 
Incinerate - normal spam spell if everything above is on cd
1. add rule - add condition -* *Health/Power - Target - Health - More than - 1%
**BUFFS
**In this tab you can add all buff you want the bot to cast after combat, this should have stuff like stamina buff, battle shout, etc...and stuff like power word: shield..
For warlock..only 1 buff
Dark Intent* *add rule - add condition - buff detection - check if - player - does not have buff - owner does not matter - by id - 109773


And that's about it. Now you have to tweak it to make it perfect, not on a dummy, but in real combat to observe the pre-pull and pull sections also. Always tick "Log debug" when doing this, so the bot shows you everything that is happening..
It is not a perfect bot, so not everything will work as intended, as you can see in this Image after i started the bot, it shows that it does not see on bars some of my spells, even though they are there (put spells on bar 1-6, keys 1-0). To fix this i gotta use send key option for those spells. 
After fixing that and letting it run just for a minute, i can see that Create Healthstone does not work, it casts the spell, but it does not register how many stones it has, so it casts it over and over...so you can go ahead and remove that...or, you can leave it and put it a high ticker..so it will cast it every 15 mins or so..
I can also see that it doesn't count burning embers, so every condition with that rule will not work...as the log shows it keeps trying to cast Chaos Bolt..
*

```
[20:33:04] SendKey: Create Healthstone Bar: 5 Key: 7
[20:33:07] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[20:33:07] SendKey: Immolate Bar: 1 Key: 2
[20:33:09] SendKey: Conflagrate Bar: 1 Key: 3
[20:33:11] SendKey: Incinerate Bar: 1 Key: 1
[20:33:13] Pull result: Success
[20:33:13] SendKey: PetAttack Bar: Indifferent Key: 1
[20:33:13] SendKey: Chaos Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 8
[20:33:14] SendKey: Chaos Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 8
[20:33:15] SendKey: Chaos Bolt Bar: 1 Key: 8
```

*

There is no workaround for this, except same as above, add a very high ticker and hope that it will have embers to cast it..i would say 3-4 mins should do it..
After more testing this indeed works, it casts chaos bolt now and then, only thing i am gonna change is to cast CB only if target has more hp, since it is always a crit strike...so i guess mob hp above 50 should be ok..
It usually has full embers, so that is good..
Another thing i changes, is to remove "Send pet into combat" ....cause pet was attacking before i casted any spell...so just put the pet ingame to Assist mode, and he will attack after the player has finished casting first spell..

I hope whoever wants to learn this takes the time to read it all, i will also link it in first thread.
An older guide made by maffer you can find HERE ([Guide] All around Lazybot!)

And a link to the behavior i just made, it is for retail wow sry HooL , but making these is similar for all wow versions..so take the things i wrote above and make one for yourself..
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/k78.../Behaviors_wod
*because for this warlock behavior the bot didn't saw 2 spells, i used send key. so you gotta pick the same keys for Incinerate (bar 1 key 1) and Immolate (bar 1 key 2) or change them to match your own.

----------


## xan333

Hi there, still using this bot year after year so thanks for keeping it up to date!

Any news about the fishing engine? Not all the pool searching... just the "I stand here and fish" part? Would be really great ^^

----------


## charles420

What's wrong with it - what error I don't see why it wouldn't work ^

----------


## charles420

I have no pc - wow or play game atm just saying this is not working I can't even start to fix it

----------


## Krack3n

Just popping in to say thanks to everyone keeping LazyBot alive.  :Big Grin: 

Cheers,
Krack3n

----------


## vorpox

> I have no pc - wow or play game atm just saying this is not working I can't even start to fix it


I haven't used the fishing part since cata, but i believe the program used to have a drop down menu for it. Issues i've seen with the bot so far, is that none of the plugins are working. There is no drop down menu for the fishing. Fishing in pools is listed under flying engine, however that part does not work from what i can figure out.The other plugins that are coming listed with the versions you guys are distributing are not even in the folder, so they are not working. Like egg collector, screenshot on death, readycheck, etc. I tried adding the other plugins listed on the first page, but those are not working for me atleast. Not sure if i just dont have updated versions or what. 

Side note: Not sure if its the new blizz update but my toons can not find their bodies when they die. I am using the same profiles i have been using that i know worked previously. But now they just run to a spot and stand there while it says going to rez.

----------


## jumperu

i just tested stationary fishing, and as u can see from the screen-shot it works perfect

https://gyazo.com/43d8834975773f9fe6fc1483f3cb130d

i also tried pool fishing, it does fly around but it's not stopping at schools, even if i have "fish find" skill so i can see the school of fish. i checked in the main LB folder, the file School.xml, and the name of the pool was there, so i guess this is indeed broken

----------


## anon38

It looks like Blizz slipped in a small patch today. I was gathering today, when for a while my latency went way up, and then the Blizzard Launcher prompted for a restart. After that, I noticed that mining & herbalism nodes no longer show up in the radar as "nodes". Also, after restarting WoW, I noted the version is now 6.2.3 (20886).

----------


## xan333

Sorry for the late reply!

Concerning fishing bot (stationary) it seemed to be an issue with my LB folder containing also old versions of the bot.

After clearing all this it works, sorry -_-

(The error was "Key unknown: Fishing" after using lure, even after switching client or bot language)

----------


## Adamantiz

For improvements to the fishing engine.

Macro name: FishingWoDFish


```
#showtooltip Fishing
/cast Sea Scorpion Bait
/cast Fishing
/cast "Fragrant" Pheromone Fish
```

Macro name: FishingWoDLure1


```
#showtooltip
/cast Weather-Beaten Fishing Hat
/cast Bladebone Hook
```

Macro name: FishingWoDLure2


```
#showtooltip Sharpened Fish Hook
/castsequence reset=600 Aquadynamic Fish Attractor, Bladebone Hook
```

Using FishingWoDFish and FishingWoDLure2 macros, on the coast of Spires of Arak for 8 hours last night, I ended up with 1126x Crescent Saberfish Flesh, 4364x Sea Scorpion Segment, 20x Sharpened Fish Hook, and 10x Worm Supreme.

NOTE: The bot will automatically find an action bar button which has Cast Fishing bound to it, it might not find a macro. To get the bot to cast Fishing with a macro, one must first place the standard /cast Fishing icon into an action bar, and then let the bot find the bar and key to cast Fishing for the first time. After that the macro can be placed onto that button and the bot will use it with no problems.

In this Fishingengine.dll (attached) I have made the changes to StateFish.cs and to StateLure.cs.
ATTACHMENT: Fishingengine.zip
It will no longer miss fish that bite fast.
It will cast Lure every 5 minutes.

EDIT: In this attachment there are 3 versions of the fishing engine.
ATTACHMENT: LazyFishingEngines.zip
1) NoMiss: this is the standard engine with the "no-miss" fix as discussed above.
2) Lure2x: this engine will cast Lure once every 5minutes and should be used with the lure macro from above.
3) Fort: this engine will cast Lure once per hour and should be used with Bladebone Hook for fishing in the Fort. 
(Fort engine is for those cold nights when you don't want to risk fishing in the open waters of the world.)
Enjoy!
END OF EDIT.


I really do not like posting on forums, so sorry if I do not reply to comments about this post.
If Charles could take a look at the other edits I have suggested here, I would appreciate it.

Thanks to all those who have supported LazyEvo over the years.

Adam
(creator of the original Flying profile tutorial video, the man who suggested to use strafe when stuck instead of Left Right).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcSx-mb6VQs

----------


## charles420

Release Adam's Fixes
Did a random500-1000 sleep lmk how that works for your needs  :Smile:

----------


## Adamantiz

Thanks man! I appreciate your efforts.

The new release still has the old fishingengine.dll though, which does not show the availability of the fishingengine in the engine selector. 
I still had to add the Fishingengine.dll which I attached to my 1st post.
And still only works with memory hacking. 
So it doesn't really warrant putting my name to the release.

Is there Any chance of you releasing the current source (Minus your personal edits) with the current constants needed to attach to the game?
This would allow others to take part in developments. I don't have time to sit and dig them out myself with cheatengine.
Also, Is there any chance of you using a different exe protector, which does not show up as a suspicious file by Eset antivirus?
Unless the exe protection is to guard against warden, there is no place for it in an open-source project really.

Thanks.
 :Cool:

----------


## Krypthos

@Charles

Thanks for your great work.

Will you publish the latest source code version?

----------


## Adamantiz

For the fishing engine LFishingEngine.dll, see the edit to my first post.
The fishing engine given in the OP with the current bot does not show in the engine list of the bot, you must take the fishing engine from my first post if you want it to work for fishing. I am not sure why the one Charles publishes with the bot does not show in the engine list.




> @Charles
> 
> Thanks for your great work.
> 
> Will you publish the latest source code version?


The source is available, but the constant variables which let the bot attach to the game client are outdated in the available source.
I have mentioned to Charles that the fishing engine he publishes does not show, I have also asked him to share the up-to-date variables so that others may work on edits for the bot and test their work without needing to contact him. Charles said that he has made personal edits to the bot, and does not seem to want to share the code for the constant variables. He could post the single file from the project, or even paste the constants or the code for them here for us, but he chooses not to do so.

Charles is using some dodgy exe compressor for obfuscation, which prevents anyone from reverse-engineering the bot to see his edits. . Eset smart security and antivirus flags the bot as a virus because of this exe compressor. And to be fair it could be used to hide malicious code! I asked Charles to not use this compression method as it has no place in an open source project... he claimed that he no longer uses it, but the antivirus says different.

I guess that Not sharing the constants makes Charles indispensable to the project.
The exe compression hides the variables, and who knows what else. (No offence intended, just saying it how it is).

If anyone has the time and ability to use cheat engine, to fish out the needed constants to attach to the current WoW client, then please do so and post them here. 
If anyone has the time and ability to reverse engineer the currently published bot then please do and come tell us about it.
So that we can all take part in editing and improving the bot.

As a programmer, I should advice people not to use the bot until a version is published without the exe compression which gets it flagged as a Trojan virus.
It does SEEM safe, and Charles does SEEM trustworthy, but lets be realistic, there is no need for it and obfuscation raises doubts.
It is an open source project, so his edits are not exactly going to make him any money, why would he hide them?

----------


## tylen

yet another time it happens: ppl whine at "its an open sourse, so you must share all your work"

me, im completely fine with charles sharing or not sharing anything as long as he does loads of all hard work for free

----------


## Adamantiz

> yet another time it happens: ppl whine at "its an open sourse, so you must share all your work"
> 
> me, im completely fine with charles sharing or not sharing anything as long as he does loads of all hard work for free


I am also happy if Charles does not want to share his personal adaptation of lazybot, built on lazy source, 
his fully functioning auction bot, post bot, mesh tech based dungeon bot, questing bot, etc...
Nobody is asking him to share that stuff. Neither was anybody "whining".

I was asking for the current variables, so that I could make edits and improvements to the bot, which I would share, 
(without the obfuscation which gets the bot detected as a Trojan).

----------


## tylen

this is the thing: if you wanna contribute, i mean if you wanna DO something then you gotta DO something (i.e. dig for variables and stuff and then use those for edits, improvements etc.)
no offence, im not judging you for asking for source, its common desire - to ask for that; its just if the dev wont share then he wont share, it wont help if you start arguing about "free source project" and stuff after he denied

----------


## jeremie_bs

> this is the thing: if you wanna contribute, i mean if you wanna DO something then you gotta DO something (i.e. dig for variables and stuff and then use those for edits, improvements etc.)
> no offence, im not judging you for asking for source, its common desire - to ask for that; its just if the dev wont share then he wont share, it wont help if you start arguing about "free source project" and stuff after he denied


I agree.

It would be nice if the updated source could be released. I'm sure some people have specific needs and edits they want to add in.

Edit: I was wondering; why is the latest executable of Lazybot by Charles420 packed with ConfuserEx 0.5?

Just because I'm paranoid, I have scanned the Lazy_Evolution Executable from the 6.1 source that was posted, here were the results.
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/c...is/1454189842/

Then, I packed it with ConfuserEx 0.5 like Charles420's executable and obtained the results below
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f...is/1454209235/

And finally, I have scanned Charles420's version for 6.2.3 that is packed with ConfuserEx 0.5.
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0...is/1454209900/

It seems to have two false positives: "BehavesLike.Win32.BrowseFox.vc" and "HEUR/QVM03.0.Malware.Gen"

But my question is, what are the rest?

----------


## charles420

I only did confuser ex for that release because it was my version and ant have time to take all my edits out of source because I lost my release copy and rather then start over I used my copy I wasn't planing on updating lb but no one was rather then watching it die I updated it I'm going to release the latest source when I have time to delete the rest of my adds from there lazybot is in your guys hands
FYI never denied source I just said I had to take out rest of my adds first even gave him pointer file just haven't had time delete rest of adds

----------


## Mklock11

Just curious anyone else having problems loading the EXE atm?

----------


## Adamantiz

Charles sent me the variables/constants (pointers) file, unfortunately there are some missing from the file, and some unused variables which gave compilation errors, and I haven't had time to look further into them.

I will not post the file he sent me here as it is his work - so it would not be right for me to post it.

I will let you know if I manage to make any further developments. 
I am short on time for this project as I have my own projects to work on. (which is why I don't have the time to dig for these myself)

Thanks.

----------


## 3outcast

Hello!

May I have some support for WoW 4.3.4? The problem - LazyEvo cant see me logged in and can't attach to the process.

Thank you

P.S. WRobot for 4.3.4 attached successfully

----------


## exzizt

when i try to start herbalism gathering i put herb and push save & exit and the the hole thing crashes :S

Lazy Evolution encountered a problem and needed to close,,,,,,,,,

Message: Objektreferensen har inte angetts till en instans av ett objekt.
Inner exception: 
Source: Lazy Evolution
Stack trace: vid LazyEvo.LFlyingEngine.Settings.SaveSettingsClick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnClick(EventArgs e)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.ButtonX.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
vid DevComponents.DotNetBar.PopupItemControl.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
vid System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
Target site: Void SaveSettingsClick(System.Object, System.EventArgs)
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
Link:



sorry my bad got it to work i hade just forgott to change somthing but it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## dood123

I had used LB in wrath for a long time and quit wow. I forgot a lot of the quirks and gotchas. I have read through this thread, and still have a cpl questions.

I have a druid picking herbs. After the druid descends and pretty much picks the herb for the first time. It will sit there after picking and looting. But will start another scan for the herb. Can I adjust this behavior?

Also did you have any other links to documentation or examples for creating behaviors or editing profile waypoints?

Can I edit, add or remove waypoints in the radar window?

Sorry for the low level questions, and thanks to all for providing the updates and information...

----------


## tylen

if i remember correctly, the only helpful thing i could do with radar is blacklisting nodes (right click), rest work with profiles was done by editing the file in notepad and stuff
cant remember entirely everything i could do and how i did it with LB, toying with HB for last half year (GOD i love making questing profiles in it)

----------


## jumperu

> I have a druid picking herbs. After the druid descends and pretty much picks the herb for the first time. It will sit there after picking and looting. But will start another scan for the herb. Can I adjust this behavior?


After he picks up the herb, how much time does it sit there doing nothing? Does he loot the herb? what value do u have in general settings-latency?
After it loots it should get back to gathering, he shouldn't stay there for more than 1 second..




> Also did you have any other links to documentation or examples for creating behaviors or editing profile waypoints?


A youtube link is in the first post, the video shows how to record profiles. There are no other links, and u cannot edit the Fly profile after u recorded it (u can but it is very hard). As tylen said, u can only blacklist nodes from radar. 
For creating behaviors, i just made a few weeks ago a whole post explaining how-to, it is also linked in OP under the youtube link. 
There is no hidden documentation, everything it exists is pretty much in first post.




> Can I edit, add or remove waypoints in the radar window?


As i said above, no.




> Sorry for the low level questions, and thanks to all for providing the updates and information...


Np, that's what a community is for.

----------


## Kappa1234

I assume its save to use on Theatre Of Dreams? Want to grab a profession leveling profile and use that to grind all my mats up

----------


## jumperu

> I assume its save to use on Theatre Of Dreams?


1. Don't assume everyone knows what that is (google says a private realm), but you should specify all info if u want to get help.
2. No bot is safe, no matter if it's blizz or emulated realm.
3. It is somewhat safer to use the bot without memory writing/mouse hook.
4. Enjoy.

----------


## Kappa1234

> 1. Don't assume everyone knows what that is (google says a private realm), but you should specify all info if u want to get help.
> 2. No bot is safe, no matter if it's blizz or emulated realm.
> 3. It is somewhat safer to use the bot without memory writing/mouse hook.
> 4. Enjoy.


My mistake,

Yeah Theatre of Dreams is a 3.3.5a private server, from what I see their original server had no to little anti cheat, more of a query as to if anyone has been using it on the new server and if they have been banned or not for it

----------


## speedlives

hi i was using lazybot like always and i found this today Screenshot by Lightshot i cant attach and im runing as 32 bit can anyone help me?

----------


## tylen

> hi i was using lazybot like always and i found this today Screenshot by Lightshot i cant attach and im runing as 32 bit can anyone help me?


6.2.4 patch hit yesterday so new offsets and stuff need to be updated by those who have latest source code

----------


## warheart209

Does the Flying Gathering work on Lordaeron 3.3.5 Priv server?. I run 3.3.5 lazybot and the grinder works fine. But the flying gathering seems to just ignore the veins and fly right by them. I turn on radar and the mine nodes don't even show why?. I made a collect folder with the mine / herb eng still nothing on radar and continues to fly right by the veins. The vein names are all spelled correctly as in game with capitals spacing and english language.

----------


## Serializer

> Does the Flying Gathering work on Lordaeron 3.3.5 Priv server?. I run 3.3.5 lazybot and the grinder works fine. But the flying gathering seems to just ignore the veins and fly right by them. I turn on radar and the mine nodes don't even show why?. I made a collect folder with the mine / herb eng still nothing on radar and continues to fly right by the veins. The vein names are all spelled correctly as in game with capitals spacing and english language.


Make sure you have ticked the option to mine in the flying setup >.<

----------


## warheart209

> Make sure you have ticked the option to mine in the flying setup >.<


Yes that was a given i had already checked off flying settings mining. Still the waypoints/enemies show on the radar but the mining veins don't and im flying above them and can see on the in game minimap. Wondering if its just this server or?.

----------


## Serializer

> I made a collect folder with the mine / herb eng still nothing on radar and continues to fly right by the veins. The vein names are all spelled correctly as in game with capitals spacing and english language.


Does this mean your herb and mine xml files are not in the bots root folder by any chance =)?

----------


## warheart209

> Does this mean your herb and mine xml files are not in the bots root folder by any chance =)?


yea guess that fixed it thanks and +rep =)

----------


## thiisme

ive used this bot many times over the years im back to playing again but the bot isn't working as soon I open the file after its extracted and everything my lazy.exe the start bot button disappears ive downloaded both links but no luck?

----------


## Adamantiz

Hey guys.

I guess the bot is not working again since the patch...
I still do not have time to work on the bot myself. So I put a suggestion to you guys.

Bind the Pointers to a configuration file.
(Pointers are the variables used to attach to & read from the game client)

# Download Microsoft Visual Studio 2015 Community Free from: https://www.visualstudio.com/downloa...sual-studio-vs

# Once you have it installed, download the LazyEvo source code from the link given in first post of this thread.
# Open the source in VS and add an Application Configuration file, or use the one which is already in the project.
# In this file, add key value pairs to store the values which are used for the pointers. (found in LazyLib Pointers.cs)
# Add a method to get the values from the configuration file, and then call that method to use the values for the pointers.

# Finally: Set the properties of the configuration file, to always push to build file... 
The application configuration file will then be shipped out, along with the other files when you build, and it can be edited in notepad.

What would this achieve: 
Everyone will be able to update the pointers in the configuration file when WoW has an update (using notepad), 
and people can share the updates for the configuration file here.
The bot will only need 1 current version, which could be used for both Blizzard Servers and Private Servers. 
For private servers, you would just need to update the pointers in the config file (using notepad) to work with your server.
Users would be able to contribute to updates, (without needing the source code or programming skills),
rather than the whole community waiting for 1 person to give an update.

Problem to face:
In the Pointers.cs of LazyLib, the pointers' values are enum type, which means they are compiled into the LazyLib (hard coded)...
This is why a new method must be constructed to get the values from the config file at runtime, rather than embedding them at compile time.

Note: If you make the modifications to the bot which I have suggested here, you must name the version LazyEvolution.OP
(OP standing for Open Pointers & Over Powered)
Thanks.

Extra: You could also remove the obfuscation code, and may need to at least disable it in the Pointers.cs - to avoid errors when retrieving variables from the configuration file.

You can find plenty of tutorials and oodles of info on youtube, stackoverflow and msdn to get you all started, 
just paste error messages into google to find the answers.

Adam.

----------


## tylen

im not that programming guy, the maximum that i achieved once is changed pointers (i found those in last wow patch dump thread here) in last working source code, compiled it and woah! it worked (i was surprised, realy) ; so i hope there is a skilled one who will implement this
but generally the suggestion is huge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ShurOgeig

Is there a version of LazyBot for 2.4.3 servers? I can't find it  :Frown:

----------


## tylen

> Is there a version of LazyBot for 2.4.3 servers? I can't find it


No there's not
as of i know the earliest version is Cataclysm, and you're asking for Burning Crusade one

----------


## jeremie_bs

> No there's not
> as of i know the earliest version is Cataclysm, and you're asking for Burning Crusade one


Sorry, but I have to disagree there.

The earliest version would've been in Wrath. I remember botting using LazyBot in Wrath.

----------


## tylen

oh Let it be the WoTLK then, not TBC anyway  :Wink:

----------


## charles420

latest LB Source [LB] [6.2.4 21463]

Donations much appreciative Working On buying a new pc rather then hey mistering one all the time lol ill get around to updating offsets next chunk of free time and when i get a pc again from one of my friends

Should work with current patch cant test offsets so http://www.mediafire.com/download/2r...lun/Release.7z

https://www.paypal.me/Charles642

----------


## vorpox

Thanks for updating Charles! However i seem to be having some issues. The bot says it has attached and everything, but when i try to load a profile or create a new one it say I am not in world.

----------


## charles420

Was that the compiled version ?
Might be the offsets I had no way to test them so

----------


## vorpox

> Was that the compiled version ?
> Might be the offsets I had no way to test them so


Yes, this was the compiled version.

----------


## garrett29

what if i dont want the latest LB how hard would it be to get the offsets for 6.2.3 20779 build? you got 6.2.4 how hard to revert it to 6.2.3?

----------


## jumperu

> what if i dont want the latest LB how hard would it be to get the offsets for 6.2.3 20779 build? you got 6.2.4 how hard to revert it to 6.2.3?


Not hard at all, just get the source for 6.2.4 that charles posted a few posts back, get visual studio 2010, open the source (the .sln file), find the pointers.cs file, and there u replace all the values with the ones from what build u want it to work for.
U get the values from the memory editing section, specifically this thread: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html ([WoW] [6.2.3.20779] Release Info Dump Thread) >> second post seems to have the right ones, not sure though, our offsets are not similar to other bots  :Frown:  ..

After u find the right ones, and save that pointers.cs file, just hit compile, go to the source folder, lazybot folder, release folder ...and there u will have the new bot !

----------


## Xeihort

I have the same problem, download the same bot (updated ) but LB says no join the world 
"LB :Frown: Please enter the world)"

I do not know how it can be corrected , some method for those who do not know much programming

----------


## Marvelik

> I have the same problem, download the same bot (updated ) but LB says no join the world 
> "LBPlease enter the world)"
> 
> I do not know how it can be corrected , some method for those who do not know much programming


I have the same problem too =(

----------


## jumperu

UPDATED BY SERIALIZER , IT MIGHT WORK ON OTHER REALMS 3.3.5A WOW, PLEASE REPORT WHERE IT WORKS/BUGS/ETC..




> *LB for 3.3.5a*Soo, I finally had some time on my hands to poke the bot some more. Comes with a readme file wich launches after the first run is complete.
> Ive tested it on Eternal-WoW and on my own Ascent EMU, seems to work good with both 
> 
> It will not, however, work with windows 8 or above ( Atleast Mr. Sandstrom didnt get it to work ) ( DirectX issues? )
> It will also not work with a 64bit client but you already know this 
> 
> Hopefully someone will test it and report any problems, they might ( eventually ) get fixed.
> 
> Heres the link:
> ...

----------


## jumperu

> I have the same problem, download the same bot (updated ) but LB says no join the world 
> "LBPlease enter the world)"
> 
> I do not know how it can be corrected , some method for those who do not know much programming


it does not work with the latest mini-patch ... i will try to get the offsets and update it..

----------


## Sylore

> it does not work with the latest mini-patch ... i will try to get the offsets and update it..


any update on this?

----------


## budzugan

The version i downloaded it doesnt see me in game...
I have here another version(i always had it) which see me in world and attach, BUT mail doesnt work, or I just became too stupid to set it. I hope it helps. Lazybot

----------


## jaydessjacobson

Hey iam having trouble with my lazy bit as well, it's flying right over the nods? What do I have to do with the mine file? How do I change it to english?

----------


## jaydessjacobson

My LazyBot just Flys over the mining nods what's happing how do I fix this ? Please help

----------


## jaydessjacobson

What do you mean the root folder? I don't see root folder? Please help

----------


## jaydessjacobson

> Does this mean your herb and mine xml files are not in the bots root folder by any chance =)?


What do you mean the root folder? Please help he's just flying over everything

----------


## jumperu

> What do you mean the root folder? I don't see root folder? Please help


The root folder means the main lazybot folder.

In lb version before 4.0 u had two files in the lazybot folder, which contained the names of the herbs and ores...named Herb.xml and Mine.xml ..these two files are in this archive: LINK

In lb version 4.0 and later ...you have a Collect folder inside lazybot folder, which contained some files for different languages, english included also... the whole folder is shared here: LINK




> Originally Posted by *jumperu* (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)_it does not work with the latest mini-patch ... i will try to get the offsets and update it..
> 
> _
> 
> any update on this?


Sadly the offsets we need to make Lb work are not posted in the Memory editing section  :Frown: ....and the dev is MIA  :Frown: ....so it doesn't look good  :Frown:

----------


## Serializer

LazyProspect plugin by DaWave (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)kept killing the plugincompiler ( for my version of the bot anyway ) so I poked it to .net 3.5 wich seemed to do the trick  :Smile: 

LProspectorPlugin.zip

----------


## vzista

Can anyone share the latest source for 5.4.x or mists of pandaria?
PM or Share it here
Thanks

Edit: because the 5.4.7 source link is dead

----------


## knight8dragon

Hi
Im looking for lazybot for wow 5.4.8
any body can help me?

----------


## jumperu

> Can anyone share the latest source for 5.4.x or mists of pandaria?
> PM or Share it here
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: because the 5.4.7 source link is dead


fixed the linked in the OP
Here is the correct link: source 5.4.8




> Hi
> Im looking for lazybot for wow 5.4.8
> any body can help me?


5.4.8 had alot of versions ...like 5.4.8 17212...or 5.4.8 19223 .....they must match the bot version with wow version. Specify witch one u need i'll look in my archive maybe i can find it.

----------


## anorexia

Heya all, 

im playing on an 3.3.5A server with Lazybot v1.7 the profiles etc work like a charm but i have trouble with my Behaviour's. i downloaded a few behaviour's for my priest max level and he work's although i want to add and change a few thing's in my combat rotation. exampel: No Power Word: Pain so i want to include it in the combat rotation. what i do: Add rule -> now i must set the condition of the spell so i click add condition on top left -> Buff detection -> @ condition option's: check if: Target - Condition: Does not have buff - Value: By id 589 ( it is correct id ) -> ticket below Cast spell and in the box i typed: Power Word: Pain-> Target: Enemy-> Name of rule: Shadow Word: Pain and i click save. i restart the bot and the rule is correctly save'd. Now i start the bot and totally nothing happend's it just totally ignore's it ( And at bot start there is no error):

04:25:11 Pull result: Success
04:25:11 Casting Smite
04:25:13 Casting Smite
04:25:15 Casting Smite
04:25:17 Casting Smite
04:25:19 Casting Smite
04:25:20 Casting Smite
04:25:22 Casting Smite
04:25:23 Casting Smite
04:25:26 Casting Smite
04:25:28 Casting Smite
04:25:30 Casting Smite
04:25:32 Casting Smite
04:25:34 Class returned:Success
04:25:34 Successful kill!

What am i doing wrong or do i forget? 

Regards,

----------


## jumperu

Well the spells are executed with priority from top to bottom.
So if the first spell in the behavior is ruled like: condition - if - target - hp - above 0 = cast smite > then it will always cast smite. (for a spell like smite try to make a condition like - timer - 5000ms - cast smite; so it will cast every 5 seconds, and between the 5s it can cast other spells)
You can tick log debug to see if it tries to cast other spells and it can't, it should show u the error in the log, it is possible the bot doesn't even see the "power word: pain" in the first place, so it doesn't execute it!
Also, when u set a spell condition ...at Target always use "Unchanged" ..old versions bugged out when u chose something else..
Also, for the spell id, if u are using the addon "IDtip" or "Spell ID" (it's the same just the name changed) ...make sure you don't take the id from the spell book. The correct id for the debuffs are seen after u cast the spell on a mob, then hover over the mob's portret over the debuf..

Hope u understood, if u need more help post again..

----------


## anorexia

Ty Jumperu, all that the problem was was the ticker condition. now it work's flawless. Thanks!

~ Strange btw that i didn't get an error that it couldn't execute the rotation properly.

----------


## DarkLinux

Does anyone know how curmoho.dll hooks the game mouse?

----------


## swagmonsterx

Hi, I had a question, and was skimming through a few pages and I couldn't find any information.

Does LazyBot work on the Warmane private server? I am playing on Warmane - IceCrown 3.3.5a and was wondering if LazyBot could be a BG bot? and is it undectable?

----------


## jumperu

> Ty Jumperu, all that the problem was was the ticker condition. now it work's flawless. Thanks!
> 
> ~ Strange btw that i didn't get an error that it couldn't execute the rotation properly.


It's not strange cause it wasn't a problem from the bot side. If u tell him to cast only smite, he will only do that  :Smile: ...it can't know u wanna cast smite and pw: pain cause he can't read minds (yet) :P
So as far as the bot was concerned, it was casting what u told him to, thus no error to be given.
Glad it works now, if u wanna share your fixed behavior, or new profiles, u can make a new post and i'll integrate it in OP.
Have phun..




> Does anyone know how curmoho.dll hooks the game mouse?


I would have helped but idk any programming, i can pm u the dev's skype but idk if he will answer as he is MIA since a few patches back, thus now we are looking for a new dev  :Frown: 
PS: the source is shared in OP, as i know u know what to do (lb was created with .net framework 2.4 and some kind of visual studio plugin for the interface...idk the name of the plugin though)




> Hi, I had a question, and was skimming through a few pages and I couldn't find any information.
> 
> Does LazyBot work on the Warmane private server? I am playing on Warmane - IceCrown 3.3.5a and was wondering if LazyBot could be a BG bot? and is it undectable?


I heard of ppl using it on warmane, i think a good version is linked in OP, if it doesn't work you can pm me on skype and i'll give u another one..
LB "was" undetectable by blizzard, as it is completely passive when used without "memory writing" and "mouse hook" (this info is also in first post)..
Now if the dev's from "Warmane" private realm, decided to add an extra layer of security, and scan for outside of wow processes, or another kind of detection ...that's another fish food (doubt that they did that though).
Lazybot is not a BG bot!! (this info is also in the first post)

Enjoy!

----------


## DarkLinux

I looked over the source and did not see any code for curmoho.dll. I think its part of a different project or something. It also looked protected.

----------


## nagymajom

its detectable if u bot busy places and players report u, or put too much stuff into ah with a single toon. i tired wotlk and cata private servers never got any bann, but when i tired honrobody got bann after 10 sec. and not a bg bot, but with tricking u can make a rotation bot with lazybot.

----------


## reactor86

Anyone know if anyone is currently recompiling for offsets and other necessary adjustments for wow 7.0.3?

I noticed the previous dedicated forum has gone offline sooo...

I really hope the community can keep LB alive its still the best as far as I'm concerned, I mean no other bot even paid ones can individually do half what LB can, and if semi monitored and in passive mode Ive never heard of any one getting banned unless they were being stupid with it!

----------


## nagymajom

> Hi, I had a question, and was skimming through a few pages and I couldn't find any information.
> 
> Does LazyBot work on the Warmane private server? I am playing on Warmane - IceCrown 3.3.5a and was wondering if LazyBot could be a BG bot? and is it undectable?


im used on another 3.3.5a years ago and never detected.

----------


## nagymajom

> Anyone know if anyone is currently recompiling for offsets and other necessary adjustments for wow 7.0.3?
> 
> I noticed the previous dedicated forum has gone offline sooo...
> 
> I really hope the community can keep LB alive its still the best as far as I'm concerned, I mean no other bot even paid ones can individually do half what LB can, and if semi monitored and in passive mode Ive never heard of any one getting banned unless they were being stupid with it!


good question... i just made 640k with manual herb gathering, but burned out.. need a bot!!!!

----------


## Rudolf45

Hi, at start of this thread Jumperu wrote 0.3 version is for vanilla, but linked lazybot 0.37 is not for vanilla 1.12.1 , it says not in game. Does anyone know, where to get the right lazybot version for WoW 1.12.1 ? Or did anyone try ? Thank you in advance.

----------


## jumperu

> Anyone know if anyone is currently recompiling for offsets and other necessary adjustments for wow 7.0.3?
> 
> I noticed the previous dedicated forum has gone offline sooo...
> 
> I really hope the community can keep LB alive its still the best as far as I'm concerned, I mean no other bot even paid ones can individually do half what LB can, and if semi monitored and in passive mode Ive never heard of any one getting banned unless they were being stupid with it!





> good question... i just made 640k with manual herb gathering, but burned out.. need a bot!!!!


Sadly the former dev quit the project, so atm no1 is maintaining it  :Frown: 




> Hi, at start of this thread Jumperu wrote 0.3 version is for vanilla, but linked lazybot 0.37 is not for vanilla 1.12.1 , it says not in game. Does anyone know, where to get the right lazybot version for WoW 1.12.1 ? Or did anyone try ? Thank you in advance.


 It was a long time ago m8, and the versions do not match. That old 0.37 lb version as i remember asked for user&pass when logging in, cause it used to connect to the original dev's server to get updates and stuff. 
Since it was years ago, i doubt u will find a working version unless u reverse-engineer the source yourself! All you can do atm is to get any old version and do it by trial and error, if you are lucky maybe u find one that works. I linked below 2 more old versions i found in my backup, hope they match for u >>

Lazy Evolution v0.2.7%5B5.4.17399%5D
Lazy Evolution v0.2.9

----------


## Rudolf45

Thanks Jumperu, I appreciate it. If it works , great, if not, nevermind, there still is an option - Zzukbot or Vanillabotter , but both of them do not provide a long time subscription as e.g. WROBOT or Honorbuddy does ( HB and Wrobot provide lifetime or 10 years) and on the other hand WROBOT and HB they do not work on WoW 1.12.1 so there is no way how to just buy or get a life-time or long-time vanilla bot :-) I need a long-time bot because I play or botting occassionally. If anyone has an advice, respectively a tip for a paid or free bot for WoW 1.12.1 with life time or many years subscription, please tell me. E.G the Rols-Royce bot Honorbuddy is much cheaper with 10 years subscription , compared to e.g not so perfect vanillabotter ( there you have to pay each 30 or 180 days) , calculating price per time. I appreciate any tip for free or paid bot for 1.12.1 WoW with long time subscription. , Thanks in advance. R.

----------


## Rudolf45

> Sadly the former dev quit the project, so atm no1 is maintaining it 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long time ago m8, and the versions do not match. That old 0.37 lb version as i remember asked for user&pass when logging in, cause it used to connect to the original dev's server to get updates and stuff. 
> Since it was years ago, i doubt u will find a working version unless u reverse-engineer the source yourself! All you can do atm is to get any old version and do it by trial and error, if you are lucky maybe u find one that works. I linked below 2 more old versions i found in my backup, hope they match for u >>
> 
> Lazy Evolution v0.2.7%5B5.4.17399%5D
> Lazy Evolution v0.2.9


Just tested, unfortunately even 0.27 version does not support vanilla, but as I said above, nevermind.

----------


## KingLoyal

I am still trying to run the clean version by Charles, it took me hours trying to config it properly but I still receive "Not ingame" @ process selection and once I attempt to Attach to it (knowing it's the WoW client) I receive the following;



```
[11:00:34 AM] Not ingame, could not attach
[11:00:34 AM] Background enabled: False
[11:00:36 AM] Not ingame
```

I read people saying it's because of the off-sets, I have VB and tried to obtain the offsets from the latest source release but I did not succeed as I don't have much experience in that field.
If anyone knows how to run the newest version of the bot on 3.3.5a client, please post it here, I'm sure your help would be much appreciated.

----------


## jumperu

U cannot run the newest client on 3.3.5a, stop trying  :Smile:  
There is a link to a 3.3.5a version in the first post, but not sure if the versioning matches with yours (like if u have lb 1.5.5 72423 ..u must have wow version 3.3.5a 72423) hope u understood..
If that version doesn't work, pm me on skype jumperu13, i'll browse through my backup maybe we find the one that matches...

----------


## KingLoyal

> U cannot run the newest client on 3.3.5a, stop trying  
> There is a link to a 3.3.5a version in the first post, but not sure if the versioning matches with yours (like if u have lb 1.5.5 72423 ..u must have wow version 3.3.5a 72423) hope u understood..
> If that version doesn't work, pm me on skype jumperu13, i'll browse through my backup maybe we find the one that matches...


I figured out that, still thanks for confirming, liked the new features, sadly they won't work on 3.3.5a.
If you could add me on Skype, I sent you a request - that would be awesome, I only need help with something really basic, you should definitely have the knowledge for it.

----------


## Hansol333

Hi I have a few questions. I am using Lazybot on a WOTLK server

1) main problem, char doesnt loot, he is walking, looking for enemies and kills them (with my spells I selected) but he does not loot. What can I do? Since spells are so expensive I dont want to use it before he will loot. 

2) How do I activate auto-sell. Once his inventory is full he should sell all stuff at a vendor. However he should not sell for example cloth (linen cloth and so).

Thanks for help.

----------


## jumperu

1. there can be 2 possibilities:
- either in engine settings u didnt tick "loot corpses"
- or in settings - keys you don't have the same key selected for - "interact with target" and "target last target" as in wow.....they should be the same in wow keybinds as they are in bot ...u can simply see what the bot does if u tick "debug spam"

2. well..it's not that simple
- if the profile u recorded has a to-town path with a vendor added, then he will go there and repair. if that is the case and he goes to town, u can simply install an addon called Scrap (or similar) that auto-sells the grey items when a vendor window is opened.
- as far as i remember that old version doesn't support selling anyway, only repairing..
- ps: grinding engine does not support mailing also..
* another solution if the grey items drop alot, and they are low in value..u can find a macro (google it) for destroying all grey items...and have the bot press it (in the behavior @pre-pull tab, add a new spell - add condition - ticker - value 20000000 = send key bar 1 key 1 (or whatever button u put the macro on) ..thats about 20mins..)

----------


## Hansol333

Hi and thanks for the answer

I was already able to solve problem 1.
However, everytime I beat a mob the WOW screen pops up. Even if I minimize it or make it very small once I kill/loot something the screen becomes large, making working at the PC and using the bot at the same time almost impossible.

----------


## jumperu

U did not read the first post:




> *
> 
> 
> Q: Shall i use Mouse Hook or Memory Writing?
> A: Mouse Hook and Memory Writing basically do the same thing, allows u to use ur mouse while botting (bot in background), so it's up to u if it's worth the risks:
> If you don't use MH/MW:
> upside: blizzard scans your comp it won't detect the bot at all, completely passive, a gm however can tp,wisper,log you out ..etc..to determine if u are human or not
> 
> downside: it will steal your mouse so you can't do something else at the comp (atleast in flying mode, in grinding mode only when it dies)
> ...

----------


## Scott McKay

What would have to be done besides updating the offsets to get this working with the current retail client?

----------


## jumperu

Alot more, on a major patch many changes have to be made for the bot to work. We need some1 that knows c# and ida, who is able to take over the project. Atm is almost dead..  :Frown:

----------


## Meanbabak

I miss Lazybot. I really think we need a purely passive bot (no memory writes, that's how warden catches you). Lazybot could do everything these other bots could do just fine, without ever getting caught. I still have all my custom plugins i wrote for it, and will release them if lazybot gets working.

I have been attempting to get it working with the latest offsets and such. However i am not adept to the wow memory game, so the learning curve is exponential at this point. I will however not stop because my account was recently banned by blizzard cause i literally OPENED another bot and got banned 3 minutes later (happened 3 days ago).. My resolve has become focused, and i will not give up. My goal is to bot the ****ing shit out of this game, just to prove a point to blizzard.

----------


## suculeon

when lazy bot is update for legion ???

----------


## kevinduvan98

> U cannot run the newest client on 3.3.5a, stop trying  
> There is a link to a 3.3.5a version in the first post, but not sure if the versioning matches with yours (like if u have lb 1.5.5 72423 ..u must have wow version 3.3.5a 72423) hope u understood..
> If that version doesn't work, pm me on skype jumperu13, i'll browse through my backup maybe we find the one that matches...



Hi,
Do you know any way you can play with some bot in WOTLK 3.3.5a? Or does anyone know? It is that I want to practice professions or maybe objects of NPC but Lazybot does not work for me, I have version 6.0.3 191 ... maybe there is another that works or another bot? Thank you for your attention, I hope you can help me, and sorry for the English, I speak Spanish and it is difficult for me a little so I chose to translate it in Google :v  :Frown:

----------


## jumperu

use this version:

Lazybot De-Evolution for 3.3.5a(12340)

----------


## beklyn

Any working Version for Vanilla ?

----------


## MisterZeek

> use this version:
> 
> Lazybot De-Evolution for 3.3.5a(12340)



Do you have updated/good pvp/pve rotations with it? or would the ones in the first thread work

----------


## Jasmines

Hello Mr jumperu 
I have long been looking for an Lazy Bot 5.4.8 .Version 5.4.8 (18414) (Relase x86) 
can u help me to find it . here is to many post and question 
pls help me

----------


## jumperu

5.4.8


5.4.8(2)

try one of these, not sure about the correct versions, these were the only ones i had for 5.4.8

----------


## BaStArDoDeNtRo

Hello mate, 

there is a way to use Lazybot De-Evolution for 3.3.5a(12340) with tundra traveller mammoth?

----------


## charles420

I have no computer stilll and haven't cared enough to get a new processor/ motherboard as of yet to update lb if my friend pays me to update my private bot again - let's me use his laptop I'll post most of the offsets at least for you guys

----------


## BaStArDoDeNtRo

Hey guys, 

why herb profile with druid is not successful looting all herbs?

----------


## Serializer

> use this version:
> 
> Lazybot De-Evolution for 3.3.5a(12340)


I think that is the pre-version from last year, the one in the first page works a bit better  :Smile:  Lazybot De-Evolution ( r29 )

----------


## anon38

> Hey guys, 
> 
> why herb profile with druid is not successful looting all herbs?


Check the herb.xml file. it may be missing some Northrend herbs. I seem to remember having to edit that file.

----------


## nick194

Hey,
is it possible to use LazyBot for gather mining / herb on Azeroth 3.3.5a but without ground mount? Just let character to move by feet?

----------


## jumperu

I doubt it. In flying mode it has a check between herbs to see if "it is mounted", so even if let's say u make a macro and program the bot to send it after it gathers a node and mounts to send "/cast mount" (so it dismounts), the integrated check from the bot will just mount it again.
Why do you want to gather on foot? What is the problem with mounts on that server?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I have no computer stilll and haven't cared enough to get a new processor/ motherboard as of yet to update lb if my friend pays me to update my private bot again - let's me use his laptop I'll post most of the offsets at least for you guys


Time for that new PC charles, need to replace HB.  :Wink:

----------


## charles420

I got a new pc  :Smile:  and updated most of it I got a few things left I need to tinker with today then test but I'm in progress of making this / my personal bot 64 for my bot needs once I get game time / x PAC

----------


## Krack3n

> I got a new pc  and updated most of it I got a few things left I need to tinker with today then test but I'm in progress of making this / my personal bot 64 for my bot needs once I get game time / x PAC


You are a gentleman and scholar.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I got a new pc  and updated most of it I got a few things left I need to tinker with today then test but I'm in progress of making this / my personal bot 64 for my bot needs once I get game time / x PAC


Great to hear, would love to help contribute to LB, do you have a build later than 6.2.4 on first post I can look into updating PM me if you don't want it public *charles420*

----------


## charles420

I actually started from a earlier version lol and scrapped that one for cleaner code purposes I have it all working for the most part besides the debug what's normally a wrong offset or descriptor but haven't tinkered that much to pin point it between work and drinking on days off lol I got my ida database finally back to were I left off tho I'll put it on github or something so others can play with it tho since I plan on dropping lb and mainly focusing on my priv bot

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I actually started from a earlier version lol and scrapped that one for cleaner code purposes I have it all working for the most part besides the debug what's normally a wrong offset or descriptor but haven't tinkered that much to pin point it between work and drinking on days off lol I got my ida database finally back to were I left off tho I'll put it on github or something so others can play with it tho since I plan on dropping lb and mainly focusing on my priv bot


That will be great - also pls put IDA db file on Git will make updates easier, thanks and other than x64 what does your private bot offer?

----------


## charles420

My private bot does pvp quest gather fish grind ect and party - dungeons auctions navmesh with better class support and can go from bg to grinding while in q ect for my needs I just rewrote my navmesh with recast tho / dumped new maps but that was me starting from scratch On a bot and I wish I did it before trying to upgrade lb to my needs but it taught me what I needed to know

----------


## WiNiFiX

> My private bot does pvp quest gather fish grind ect and party - dungeons auctions navmesh with better class support and can go from bg to grinding while in q ect for my needs I just rewrote my navmesh with recast tho / dumped new maps but that was me starting from scratch On a bot and I wish I did it before trying to upgrade lb to my needs but it taught me what I needed to know


 Just checking on status, how's the progress coming?

----------


## tylen

Could we try your bot by any chance?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> My private bot does pvp quest gather fish grind ect and party - dungeons auctions navmesh with better class support and can go from bg to grinding while in q ect for my needs I just rewrote my navmesh with recast tho / dumped new maps but that was me starting from scratch On a bot and I wish I did it before trying to upgrade lb to my needs but it taught me what I needed to know


Seems* charles420* got re-abducted.

----------


## charles420

Yes 60+ hr work weeks female and school  :Frown:

----------


## alimnassar

I would like to continue your work on Lazybot for Legion. Can you share your work on the source code so far? PM me.

----------


## gringo1

Im using lazybot 1.5.3 for patch 4.3.4 and its not looting. My key bindings are all correct and I have tried everything. Is there a setting or configuration that Im not trying? 

Thanks

----------


## jumperu

> Im using lazybot 1.5.3 for patch 4.3.4 and its not looting. My key bindings are all correct and I have tried everything. Is there a setting or configuration that Im not trying? 
> Thanks


enable auto-loot in wow

----------


## gringo1

I have autoloot enabled as well as "interact on left click"

----------


## gringo1

Its almost like lazybot is not pressing "U", instead it just immediately finds a new target and enters into pre-pull stage. Ive tried to add a behavior condition to spam "U"

----------


## gringo1

Its almost like lazybot is not pressing "U", instead it just immediately finds a new target and enters into pre-pull stage. Ive tried to add a behavior condition to spam "U"

----------


## Serializer

You have ticked the loot option in LB's settings  :Smile: ?

----------


## gringo1

yes that is also ticked xD. I followed all directions, guides, suggestions, settings, everything I can find basically lol. Im using LB 1.5.3 with wow 4.3.4. I have had a couple of profiles loot flawlessly, but 90% of them don't at all. I searched and tried to solve the issue myself before posting. Any ideas?

----------


## gringo1

*Update:* In northshire bot ONLY loots wolves (fights everything though). Log debug below from fighting humanoids between wolves

[9:16:14 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Goblin Assassin
[9:16:14 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[9:16:15 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[9:16:16 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[9:16:16 PM] SendKey: wrath Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:16:18 PM] Pull result: Success
[9:16:18 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[9:16:20 PM] SendKey: 1 Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:16:22 PM] SendKey: 1 Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:16:24 PM] SendKey: 1 Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:16:25 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[9:16:26 PM] Started combat engine
[9:16:26 PM] Pulling: Goblin Assassin 17379605877891271789
[9:16:26 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Goblin Assassin

*And then fighting a wolf and looting successfully:*

[9:18:50 PM] Started combat engine
[9:18:50 PM] Pulling: Blackrock Battle Worg 17379605156336766008
[9:18:51 PM] [Unit]TargetingH: Blackrock Battle Worg
[9:18:51 PM] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[9:18:52 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[9:18:52 PM] SendKey: wrath Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:18:54 PM] Pull result: Success
[9:18:54 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[9:18:55 PM] SendKey: 1 Bar: 1 Key: 1
[9:18:58 PM] Combat done, result : Success
[9:18:58 PM] SendKey: TargetLastTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: G
[9:18:59 PM] Looting: Blackrock Battle Worg
[9:18:59 PM] Removed: '17379605156336766022 from badlist'
[9:18:59 PM] SendKey: InteractTarget Bar: Indifferent Key: P
[9:19:00 PM] Bot stopped

----------


## gringo1

Anyone? Any ideas?

----------


## franky10fingers

I am having a similar issue. Its only happening in Northrend so far. Farming Wooly Rhinos. I can see it target the corpse and then it runs back and forth over it but never loots it. I've tried it on multiple computers and same issue. I've also created a few profiles just to test and same thing.

Verified the following:
- Key bindings: Interact with mouseover is set to U; Target last Target is set to G; Interact with target is set to P
- Autoloot is on (im not even seeing the loot window come up)
- Loot is checked in engine settings (i've also tested with wait for loot but no difference)
- I have tested with both skinning on and off but same results
- hook mouse and memory writing are disabled


After he runs back and forth several times he moves on to the next one; the problem is it a very bot like action to run back and forth like that. If i disable looting everything is fine. On a side note i've levelled him from 1-70 completely with the program and no issues with looting or skinning.

----------


## franky10fingers

> I am having a similar issue. ....


Update on the issue. It seems to be only affecting those wooly mammoth guys. Gorillas in Sholazar are just fine! I may just have to farm something else to 76.

----------


## knepe

Do anyone have the source code for v0.3?

----------


## jumperu

You mean for vanilla? i don't think it was released. The first source is for 3.3.5 i think, i do have that if u need it.
I also have a few compiled versions for vanilla, i can give them to you if u wanna try them, though i think back in those days the dev had a login system, you had to have an user&pass and connect to his server in order to use the bot..

Anyway, pm on skype, i will give u what i have .. (jumperu13)

ps: if u manage to get a better version for vanilla, please share it with the community !

----------


## sir02

Hi @jumpero 
I had a lot of good memory using this bot , please keep it alive. 
any version for legion content had released so far ?

----------


## jumperu

Hey. Sorry to say i don't think it will happen.  :Frown: 
I am only leaving this thread on for ppl that use older versions...
There is no dev interested in updating/maintaining the current one!

----------


## arminlolo

please keep it alive for legion :'(((((((((
pleeeeeeeeease

----------


## charles420

I started re writing it awhile ago but not a lot of free time / don't play anymore every so often when bored I play with it so maybe

----------


## taladork

> I started re writing it awhile ago but not a lot of free time / don't play anymore every so often when bored I play with it so maybe


I wish I could help in some way, I would love to see LB make a revival.

----------


## Serializer

> Its almost like lazybot is not pressing "U", instead it just immediately finds a new target and enters into pre-pull stage. Ive tried to add a behavior condition to spam "U"


I suppose it could be that theres no loot so it wont skin the mob either as it seems to be a subroutine of looting.



```
if (!unit.IsLootable)
                return;
```

will make it move on without skinning if theres no loot. ( correct me if im wrong )



```
if (!unit.IsLootable && !unit.IsSkinnable)// added && !unit.IsSkinnable so the function wont return if theres no loot but the mob is still skinnable.
                return;
```

----------


## boomeroid

Everything works crystal clear right up until I get to a herb.

I have plenty of profiles in my folder and also the normal required mining, clouds & herb .xml's.

So the bot sends me to the herb with no problem at all, yet as soon as I dismount, he just stands there and does nothing. However according to the bot's log, it says that it's harvesting the herb where it isn't at all.. So basically I have to manually click the herb whenever I get to it.

I have 'Herb' checked in the settings menu.
I have 'Loot' checked (just incase) in the grinding tab

I don't see why it won't harvest herbs for me automatically?

----------


## Serializer

Make sure that your interact target etc. keybindings are correct, some actionbar addons may also cause issues.

----------


## boomeroid

> Make sure that your interact target etc. keybindings are correct, some actionbar addons may also cause issues.


What key should I have that bound to? I also turn off every single addon when I tried farming. I just want to be able to sit back and watch my character fly around and herb by itself haha!

----------


## Serializer

> What key should I have that bound to? I also turn off every single addon when I tried farming. I just want to be able to sit back and watch my character fly around and herb by itself haha!


Set interact with mouseover to --> U
Set interact target to --> P

----------


## mightymax474

Does anyone know if this works with private server wow 4.3.4? Also anyone know if the archaeology bot works?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> I started re writing it awhile ago but not a lot of free time / don't play anymore every so often when bored I play with it so maybe


2018 is the year of LazyBot Wardenproof Edition, would be willing to pay / support on Patreon.

----------


## charles420

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shh:

----------


## bull_pt

hi everyone, i downloaded many profiles to do some mining, but when i load them it says no profile loaded, any tips?

----------


## xyzlol

> Everything works crystal clear right up until I get to a herb.
> 
> I have plenty of profiles in my folder and also the normal required mining, clouds & herb .xml's.
> 
> So the bot sends me to the herb with no problem at all, yet as soon as I dismount, he just stands there and does nothing. However according to the bot's log, it says that it's harvesting the herb where it isn't at all.. So basically I have to manually click the herb whenever I get to it.
> 
> I have 'Herb' checked in the settings menu.
> I have 'Loot' checked (just incase) in the grinding tab
> 
> I don't see why it won't harvest herbs for me automatically?


I'm having the same issue and my keys are set correctly. It'll skip some herbs and pick up others, I can't figure out why though.

----------


## jumperu

If you are sure your keys are set correct, then it can only be the herb/ore lists.
Check in your folder herb.xml and mine.xml ...it should have all the herb/nodes names, exactly how they appear ingame.

If it doesn't work post again, i'll think of something else.

----------


## noipmahc

Hi got a question
I have dloaded lazybot evo for 3.3.5 in this tread 
Im using it at dalaran wow server 
A lot of things work great but when it comes to going to vendor it keep using the red partices and not the green ones 
I have ticked a vendor 
I have ticked goinf to town on full bags 
I have almost read the entire tread but no results that make it work
Could anyone plz help

----------


## Serializer

> Hi got a question
> I have dloaded lazybot evo for 3.3.5 in this tread 
> Im using it at dalaran wow server 
> A lot of things work great but when it comes to going to vendor it keep using the red partices and not the green ones 
> I have ticked a vendor 
> I have ticked goinf to town on full bags 
> I have almost read the entire tread but no results that make it work
> Could anyone plz help


Did u record the path properly?
You must start at the grindpath and onward to the vendor, it wont work othetwise iirc. Also dont make a loop out of it, bot will reverse the path on its own.

----------


## noipmahc

Thnx for awnsering
Its on flying engine and on grinding the same 
I have made a path for gathering(red particles) and on the same path he has a linked vendor path (green particles)
Only thing yea its a loop so red go in a round all linked together
Gonna make a new one not in a loop see if that is the case 
Thnx in advense
(English not my language)

----------


## noipmahc

> Thnx for awnsering
> Its on flying engine and on grinding the same 
> I have made a path for gathering(red particles) and on the same path he has a linked vendor path (green particles)
> Only thing yea its a loop so red go in a round all linked together
> Gonna make a new one not in a loop see if that is the case 
> Thnx in advense
> (English not my language)


ok this is what the log debug says 
i have made a flying gather path not in a loop just a straight line 
at the end i ticked to town path and made the path so the red partice is linked with the green
ticked the to town when bags full in general setting
now my bags are not full so i ticked at min free bagslot 100 so it should go to vendor
when i looked at the profile then tis is the first part of it
rest is just waypoint and to town waypoints

<Profile>
<VendorName>Chester Copperpot</VendorName>
<NaturalRun>True</NaturalRun>
<Waypoint>7924.692 -950.7198 1080.969</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7932.97 -956.4181 1225.633</Waypoint>
<Waypoint>7941.498 -961.6547 1204.885</Waypoint>
so when i tested it all with normal run it still wil not go to vendor 
and when i ticked test to town it wil GO to vendor ????



[20:42:24] Set Flying mode to TestTown, start the bot to test
[20:42:34] Found key: Winged Steed of the Ebon Blade : 1 : 0
[20:42:34] Found item: Savory Snowplum : 1 : 9
[20:42:34] Found key: Death Strike : 1 : 8
[20:42:34] Found key: Blood Strike : 1 : 7
[20:42:34] Found key: Howling Blast : 1 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Frost Strike : 1 : 5
[20:42:34] Found key: Obliterate : 1 : 4
[20:42:34] Found key: Plague Strike : 1 : 3
[20:42:34] Found key: Icy Touch : 1 : 2
[20:42:34] Found key: Traveler's Tundra Mammoth : 1 : 1
[20:42:34] Found key: Anti-Magic Shell : 6 : 0
[20:42:34] Found key: Death and Decay : 6 : 9
[20:42:34] Found key: Path of Frost : 6 : 8
[20:42:34] Found key: Horn of Winter : 6 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Pestilence : 6 : 5
[20:42:34] Found key: Raise Dead : 6 : 4
[20:42:34] Found key: Empower Rune Weapon : 6 : 3
[20:42:34] Found key: Pillar of Frost : 6 : 1
[20:42:34] Found key: Runeforging : 5 : 8
[20:42:34] Found item: Goblin Rocket Pack : 5 : 7
[20:42:34] Found item: Potion of Speed : 5 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Every Man for Himself : 5 : 5
[20:42:34] Found key: Army of the Dead : 5 : 4
[20:42:34] Found key: Icebound Fortitude : 5 : 3
[20:42:34] Found item: Hearthstone : 5 : 2
[20:42:34] Found key: Blood Tap : 5 : 1
[20:42:34] Found item: Amber Essence : 4 : 0
[20:42:34] Found item: Fish Feast : 4 : 9
[20:42:34] Found key: Basic Campfire : 4 : 7
[20:42:34] Found item: Dragonfin Filet : 4 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Chains of Ice : 4 : 5
[20:42:34] Found key: Jewelcrafting : 4 : 4
[20:42:34] Found item: Flask of Endless Rage : 4 : 3
[20:42:34] Key: Icebound Fortitude : 4 : 2 is a duplicate
[20:42:34] Found key: Death Pact : 4 : 1
[20:42:34] Found item: Runed Ring of the Kirin Tor : 3 : 0
[20:42:34] Found key: Smelting : 3 : 7
[20:42:34] Found key: Death Gate : 3 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Raise Ally : 3 : 5
[20:42:34] Found key: Prospecting : 3 : 4
[20:42:34] Key: Death Pact : 3 : 3 is a duplicate
[20:42:34] Found key: Death Grip : 3 : 1
[20:42:34] Key: Traveler's Tundra Mammoth : 2 : 9 is a duplicate
[20:42:34] Found key: Blood Boil : 2 : 6
[20:42:34] Found key: Mind Freeze : 2 : 1
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-1
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-2
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-3
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-4
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-5
[20:42:34] Checking key: SHIFT-6
[20:42:34] Checking key: U
[20:42:34] Checking key: P
[20:42:34] Checking key: G
[20:42:34] Checking key: UP
[20:42:34] Checking key: DOWN
[20:42:34] Checking key: RIGHT
[20:42:34] Checking key: LEFT
[20:42:34] Checking key: SPACE
[20:42:34] Checking key: X
[20:42:34] Mines: 34 - Herbs: 57
[20:42:34] Starting gathering engine in TestToTown mode, next start will be in normal mode
[20:42:34] Key: Auto Attack does not exist on your bars
[20:42:34] Key: Death Coil does not exist on your bars
[20:42:34] Key: Rune Strike does not exist on your bars
[20:42:34] Key: Blood Presence does not exist on your bars
[20:42:34] Relogger: False
[20:42:34] Engine: Gathering Engine
[20:42:34] Bot started
[20:42:34] [Engine]Initializing
[20:42:34] [Engine]Started bot thread
[20:42:34] State changed: Navigating
[20:42:36] Following ToTown waypoints
[20:43:17] Following ToTown waypoints back
[20:43:17] State changed: Vendor
[20:43:18] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[20:43:19] SendKey: InteractWithMouseOver Bar: Indifferent Key: U
[20:43:20] [Vendor]Going to sell items
[20:43:20] 4611686019653956823
[20:43:20] 4611686019865124588
[20:43:20] 4611686020037194395
[20:43:20] 4611686020037195210
[20:43:20] 4611686019653967451
[20:43:20] 4611686019807552892
[20:43:20] 4611686020022503316
[20:43:20] 4611686019666414343
[20:43:20] 4611686020033863125
[20:43:20] 4611686019869558663
[20:43:20] 4611686020023750832
[20:43:20] 4611686019643216199
[20:43:20] 4611686019686122275
[20:43:20] 0
[20:43:20] QueryInsert: 18
[20:43:20] Database: Adding Jeweler''s Kit to Database with id = 20815
[20:43:21] QueryInsert: 19
[20:43:21] Database: Adding Bone Gryphon to Database with id = 40600
[20:43:21] QueryInsert: 20
[20:43:21] Database: Adding Frostweave Cloth to Database with id = 33470
[20:43:22] QueryInsert: 21
[20:43:22] Database: Adding Crooked Cog to Database with id = 42930
[20:43:22] QueryInsert: 22
[20:43:22] Database: Adding Potion of Water Breathing to Database with id = 25539
[20:43:23] QueryInsert: 23
[20:43:23] Database: Adding Obsidian Warbeads to Database with id = 25433
[20:43:23] QueryInsert: 24
[20:43:23] Database: Adding Huge Citrine to Database with id = 36929
[20:43:23] QueryInsert: 25
[20:43:23] Database: Adding Tabard of the Wyrmrest Accord to Database with id = 43156
[20:43:23] QueryInsert: 26
[20:43:23] Database: Adding Crystallized Shadow to Database with id = 37703
[20:43:24] QueryInsert: 27
[20:43:24] Database: Adding Chilled Meat to Database with id = 43013
[20:43:24] [Vendor]Vendor done
[20:43:24] State changed: Navigating
[20:44:04] ToTown done, following normal waypoints
[20:47:39] Bot stopped

----------


## Serializer

PM me your non-working profile and the link you used to get the bot itself. Ill check it later on today, if I got some time.

----------


## noipmahc

I have dloaded the bot on this tread at page 283
Lazybot de evolution 3.3.5
I tried yesterday also the profil thats in the dload for sholazar mining it has a vendor path to 
And also that one it just wont go to vendor
It seems even though i have ticked to town on full bags 
And set the minimum slots for bags at 100
It dont see as full
Cause when i do the test to town it will go there

Becomming very frustrating now

----------


## Serializer

> I have dloaded the bot on this tread at page 283
> Lazybot de evolution 3.3.5
> I tried yesterday also the profil thats in the dload for sholazar mining it has a vendor path to 
> And also that one it just wont go to vendor
> It seems even though i have ticked to town on full bags 
> And set the minimum slots for bags at 100
> It dont see as full
> Cause when i do the test to town it will go there
> 
> Becomming very frustrating now



Download from the link on the frontpage, the one you got is a sort of a proof of concept version and will not function properly  :Smile:

----------


## noipmahc

Wil try that thnx for the help

----------


## noipmahc

i dloaded the link in front page the one updated by you  :Wink: 
now it work good even put the tundra mamoth plugin in it and that works great 
im happy as a kid with a bag full of candy 
thnx again for puttng me on the right track 
+rep

----------


## noipmahc

i dloaded the link in front page the one updated by you  :Wink: 
now it work good even put the tundra mamoth plugin in it and that works great 
im happy as a kid with a bag full of candy 
thnx again for puttng me on the right track 
+rep

----------


## charles420

will need someone to start testing for current patch in a few days pewpew for x64 tho  :Smile:  when i get some more free time i got all offsets just need to update code alot haha

----------


## WiNiFiX

Keen to see your anti-blizzard methods, their new system seems bulletproof to most methods unless kept on a low profile, but it may be low profile enough if you just provide the updated offsets then only developers will be able to use it, as soon as thier is 1 common element between builds ... banned :P

But more than willing to help out where possible, just yell.

----------


## counted

> will need someone to start testing for current patch in a few days pewpew for x64 tho  when i get some more free time i got all offsets just need to update code alot haha


Let me know if you need some help with the transition to x64 . I did it for my private bot a couple months ago.

----------


## loranger

Is there still a working build for retail?

----------


## charles420

Ya currently making one for x64 still gotta reverse some stuff / fix some broken code

----------


## loranger

any news on the update?

----------


## charles420

> any news on the update?


Ya just started finding new offsets other day went to a music festival

----------


## tylen

wow didnt expect LB to be revived <3

----------


## charles420

Ya I’ve been bored in cs221 this semester  :Frown:

----------


## Jamsay

Can anyone point me in the direction of where to find or what needs to be changed to use this on the latest patch. 
I'm sure some have done the work and if inclined could point me in the right direction without spinning me first. 
Thanks

----------


## tylen

the direction is up. just stop spinning and read latest messages before you ask smth

----------


## dh3x

Hello everybody !
I was wondering if there is still a working version of the lazybot for 2.4.3 ?? Could someone send a link if it's available ?

----------


## jumperu

> Hello everybody !
> I was wondering if there is still a working version of the lazybot for 2.4.3 ?? Could someone send a link if it's available ?


Sry the first versions start from 3.3.5. 
I doubt u will find any previous ones,i have some for vanilla and BC but they required logging in to the server of the dev and thus not fesable. Maybe some1 with c++ skills and enough time to try and reverse engineer the version, or even easier to modify the source code from WOTLK (shared on the first page) to match the wow version you/others need!

----------


## Binzones

work from 1 to 60? today.

----------


## nick194

Hello Lazybot users,
does exists any plugin enabling using GATHERER MODE of Lazybot for Ground Mount herb/mine nodes farming?

----------


## rezakingofhord

Lazybot cant run in ground mode becouse it doesnt use meshes , like EWT , if but dont use meshes it will stuck at every mountain/tree/lake/rock/etc... they have unstuck plugin but its not very helpful 
Maybe you can modify The noob bot for it but you need meshes

----------


## clfink

Hello Lazybot users.

This is my first time trying to use lazybot , cant figure out if lazybot still works after the new expansion BFA?? i only want to use it farming mines in pandaria, is that possible??
i have been told lazybot dosent work in 64 bit, but after the new expansion i cant figure out how to open wow in 32 bit.
hope someone are willing to give me some answers  :Big Grin:

----------


## stonebent

> Hello Lazybot users.
> 
> This is my first time trying to use lazybot , cant figure out if lazybot still works after the new expansion BFA?? i only want to use it farming mines in pandaria, is that possible??
> i have been told lazybot dosent work in 64 bit, but after the new expansion i cant figure out how to open wow in 32 bit.
> hope someone are willing to give me some answers


LazyBot does not work for Battle for Azeroth. There's currently no bot around that works for BFA (At least not for farming ores/herbs etc)

----------


## Binzones

What work? today? lazy bot farm afk leveling 1 to 90? or 60...

----------


## rezakingofhord

You can Use The Noob bot instead of lazybot now , The Source has been shared
its simple to run it . but you will need meshes if you dont have fly on that map and you dont want to use ground mount because you stuck! 
If you want to run it without meshes Disable Path finding in general settings 
If some one have meshes please upload it , Thanks !

----------


## matheuszig

how to set bot to not loot nodes in water ?.

----------


## Solkazo

Starting using the bot for 3.3.5a - I downloaded the version off the front page. Seems to have bugs relating to the combat routine, it doesn't detect buffs by name. It will just cast buffs over and over.

----------


## jumperu

> how to set bot to not loot nodes in water ?.


In the old version u cannot. Probably the server you are playing on is also old and u cannot mount while swimming. The only thing u can do is record a profile that does not passes over water or add a macro to your mount cast bar/key if you have some waterwalking...like 

/cast waterwalking
/cast swift griphon





> Starting using the bot for 3.3.5a - I downloaded the version off the front page. Seems to have bugs relating to the combat routine, it doesn't detect buffs by name. It will just cast buffs over and over.


Combat routines are named behavior engine for lazybot. It's not very hard to see what is wrong and fix it, just start the bot and tick "Log Debug" ...then the main log will show what the bot tries to do. You can after that enter the combat settings and either remove the respective buff or fix it maybe the buff id is wrong, add more spells and other stuff, it's not hard. And it's all explained in the first post.
Good luck.

----------


## Serializer

> Starting using the bot for 3.3.5a - I downloaded the version off the front page. Seems to have bugs relating to the combat routine, it doesn't detect buffs by name. It will just cast buffs over and over.


There might be some mix-ups with the name-to-spellid resolution. Just use the id's instead and it should be fine.

Regarding the looting in water nodes, the bot will cast your 'waterwalking' spell ( if your class has one ) if it finds itself in water. If you dont have such, make a macro for waterwalking elixir and put it on your actionbar.

It should also blacklist such nodes to prevent it from happening again.

----------


## kubapan12

How to run it? I don't see any exe app to run it.

----------


## Joanici

Is this working on retail servers?

Is the gathering option working?

Thanks

----------


## stonebent

> Is this working on retail servers?
> 
> Is the gathering option working?
> 
> Thanks


It's not working on retail servers

----------


## Joanici

Can someone PM me with a retail bot pleasE?

----------


## kubapan12

When my character die bot stopping why? My friend have the same options and all, and he's bot get up in the spirit healer... Where's the problem?

----------


## Serializer

> When my character die bot stopping why? My friend have the same options and all, and he's bot get up in the spirit healer... Where's the problem?


Whats your OS? I dont think itll work with win8 or higher.

----------


## noipmahc

hi thnx for this awsom bot
everything is working great
but now i came across a thing i cant figure out i wanted to lvl skinning so i made a grinding profile the bot is running and killing all animals that i selected it should kill but it wont loot and skinn ofc 
even though i selected the loot and skin 
also in the bug chat frame it wont say that it tryes to skin 
when i put the same char to a diffrent area with a other grinding profile to kill and loot for the meat and leave the skin option on now it is looting on that profile and tryed to skin but those are lvl 80 animals and cant skin them yet but it tryes to so that is working 
so my problem i cant figure out is with the same bot and same setting same char onley diffrent aea and grinding profile it wont loot

plz help

update seems lazybot wont work if ya a high lvl and kill low lvl it just wont loot even if youi have ticked loot in the options 

i have manule lvl skinning and now the bot works ok
it sometimes leave the corpse and wont loot go's to the next beast kill it and loot and skin and so on im ok with that 
made the path as the guide said in the first page of this thread made a vendor path and a gy path the bot goes to the vendor when bags are full i checked it that is working 
but the gy path doesnt work 
when the bot dies it tryes to click the ress button but seems it can not find it you see the hand clicking the screen every 3 or 4 seconds but not on thebutton so when i manule put the mouse on the button off thr ress thingy it clicks automatic then the bot runs down the path to find the corpse once at the corpse same thing again just cant find the button anyone any help with that??

forgot to mention i see i use lazybot 4.3.

----------


## nevermind168

Can someone give me omail addon for 3.3.5? I tried to download it but the link is dead.

Thanks

----------


## johnatoc

Hello. Does anyone have a combat profile(behavior) that has scripts written in c#. I want to try to make a combat rotation profile with scripts to see if its better but I don't know how to begin.

----------


## c0l0rs

Hi,
first of all, great work. This bot used to help me alot. However I currently use it to farm stuff, which worked fine perfectly yesterday, but somehow the bot doesn't target mobs anymore. I'm literally at the same spot on literally everything beeing on the same setup as before, but now the bot just runs around and doesn't aggro anything, however when getting attacked by a mob, it will target said mob, turn to it and kill it.
I am using the bot on a 3.3.5a priv server and use the botversion fitting for said patch. Anybody have any ideas? Literally the only thing that changed from yesterday was that I got a dualspecc. I tested several pullranges, distances etc. pp. nothing seems to work. I downloaded the bot and behaviours again (again from your first post here) to make sure I didn't fck anything up and set keybinds etc. again. I'm totally confused.
Settings: 
grinder setup:
pull range 30
distance 30

profile:
pre-pull 30
pull 28
combatdistance 5

same problem with other, previously working, profiles, so i feel like the profiles aren't the problem.
I hope to find an answer
thanks in advance.

----------


## deniman

> Release


This link is no longer available. Can you post this release again?

----------


## ZeusX

> Can someone give me omail addon for 3.3.5? I tried to download it but the link is dead.
> 
> Thanks


I have the lazybot r29 for 3.3.5 and mailing does not work and i looked for weeks and found the link and it works great hope it helps with the mailing 
Downloads - World of Warcraft - oMail | SolidICE

----------


## me_nix

Hello Im using Lazybot for 4.3 version It worked fine and I used it to Mine minerals, but now when I'm using it for Grinding to farm Cloth for Tailoring. The bot just kill the mobs and moving on to the next mobs and passing on looting. the loot & wait for loot is V flagged.

I tried to remove Hook Mouse, Background, Data converter, everything to make it works, it still does not ;d
What to do?

+

there is way to make sure the bot does not put NPCS in badlist?
like this Removed: '173795663515197 from badlist'

the bot always ignore mobs and sometimes he is been attacked by 3-5 mobs and he is like not "notice" them.

----------


## jumperu

> Hi,
> first of all, great work. This bot used to help me alot. However I currently use it to farm stuff, which worked fine perfectly yesterday, but somehow the bot doesn't target mobs anymore. I'm literally at the same spot on literally everything beeing on the same setup as before, but now the bot just runs around and doesn't aggro anything, however when getting attacked by a mob, it will target said mob, turn to it and kill it.
> I am using the bot on a 3.3.5a priv server and use the botversion fitting for said patch. Anybody have any ideas? Literally the only thing that changed from yesterday was that I got a dualspecc. I tested several pullranges, distances etc. pp. nothing seems to work. I downloaded the bot and behaviours again (again from your first post here) to make sure I didn't fck anything up and set keybinds etc. again. I'm totally confused.
> Settings: 
> grinder setup:
> pull range 30
> distance 30
> 
> profile:
> ...


The problem is the combat profile. It does not initiate the attack, because the dual-spec changed the bars or the position of the spells on the bars, or the name of the pull spell.
So u must got to combat profile - pull ...and check what spell u got there...if u have the pull distance set at 30..make sure u have a spell that can be cast at that range..like "cast fireball" or something similar...cause if u have the pull range at 30 and the spell is blizzard or some shit like that, u can imagine it won't work. You can tick "log debug" also and the main window will show what the bot is trying to do.




> Hello Im using Lazybot for 4.3 version It worked fine and I used it to Mine minerals, but now when I'm using it for Grinding to farm Cloth for Tailoring. The bot just kill the mobs and moving on to the next mobs and passing on looting. the loot & wait for loot is V flagged.
> 
> I tried to remove Hook Mouse, Background, Data converter, everything to make it works, it still does not ;d
> What to do?
> 
> +
> 
> there is way to make sure the bot does not put NPCS in badlist?
> like this Removed: '173795663515197 from badlist'
> ...


1. if it doesn't loot, make sure the key bound to loot in options is the same one as ingame (check the manual linked in first post)
also make sure u have auto-loot on and no addons!

2. same as the above answer, it will auto-ignore if it dies from that mob alot of time. make sure ur pull spell is working.




> Hello. Does anyone have a combat profile(behavior) that has scripts written in c#. I want to try to make a combat rotation profile with scripts to see if its better but I don't know how to begin.


I suppose you are reffering to custom classes. if so, i will link all that i have so u can take a look, get inspired, etc..

Custom Classes.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Low key hoping 1 day this springs back to life for retail 

This was actually the 1st thing I ever used.. was too scared to cheat before I decided to try this way back when now..

----------


## charles420

Just update yourself/ only let a few people use it be fine unless you want to add a lot of security stuff like open handles hidden ,sig scanning , mouse / keyboard drivers and or nulling a few hooks

----------


## bsantos

Hi those someone have a working copy of the bot that wont get you insta banned ? can you hook me up? Uni doenst give me lots of time to play wanna make the most of it

----------


## number1mysterious

is this functional for the new updates etc?
\

----------


## nep224

can anyone share rogue behaviours for 3.3.5?

----------


## timginter

> use this version:
> 
> Lazybot De-Evolution for 3.3.5a(12340)


Hi jumperu. I know it's a necro, but these releases do not work with rogues - energy displays always as 0. Do you or anyone else have a newer/different version or the source?

I'm working on a variation of LazyBot with a minimal UI and script-based (like EasyUO/OpenUO if anyone here played Ultima Online), just looking for something working on WOTLK in the meantime.

----------


## Serializer

> Hi jumperu. I know it's a necro, but these releases do not work with rogues - energy displays always as 0. Do you or anyone else have a newer/different version or the source?
> 
> I'm working on a variation of LazyBot with a minimal UI and script-based (like EasyUO/OpenUO if anyone here played Ultima Online), just looking for something working on WOTLK in the meantime.


I would suggest using the one from the front page, the one you linked is not supposed to be nothing more than a poc.

----------


## silvaman

is quest botting still possible?

----------


## timginter

> I would suggest using the one from the front page, the one you linked is not supposed to be nothing more than a poc.


Thank for replying.

I get LOTS of error with the version for 3.2 from the main page. Not sure if that's one from before LazyBot became open source, I eventually gave up trying to get it working on 3.3.5a

----------


## Serializer

Yes, the 3.2 wouldnt work on 3.3.5a  :Smile:  I was talking about this one Release

----------


## Jaladhjin

This was the 1st WoW bot/cheat I ever had the balls to try.. I miss it for nostalgia sake  :Cool:

----------


## timginter

> Yes, the 3.2 wouldnt work on 3.3.5a  I was talking about this one Release


Yeah, I didn't have much hope when I started with it, but I thought the structure between 3.2 and 3.3.5a would roughly stay the same and I'd need to update the offsets and maybe some calls.

Thanks for the link! Looks like that's the one I'm actually using (exe's file versions and dates match). If it is a different version, it doesn't display Rage or Energy, anyway - just stays at 0 and doesn't update. Checks for rage/energy in behaviour rules like (if Rage > X) never trigger

----------


## exoticgpp

Hi, i have a problem with herbs option in lazy bot (3.3.5a)
after loaded profile, i turn on a bot. Bot coming up to flower, wait few seconds, mount up and go to another flower.
In logs everyting is right, binds are good, and everything with bot it's fine because my mates have the same bot.
When i hover mouse over on flower, bot pick up them. Idk where's the problem ;_;
Logs:



> 15:10:13 Lets harvest
> 15:10:24 Harvest done
> 15:10:24 Mounting
> 15:10:40 Lets harvest
> 15:10:51 Harvest done
> 15:10:51 Mounting
> 15:11:06 Lets harvest
> 15:11:17 Harvest done
> 15:11:17 Mounting
> ...


btw. i have windows 10 64bit

----------


## Serializer

It will not work on anything above win7, sorry

----------


## exoticgpp

Solved
it works in win10, but anti virus blocked loot herbs ... xd just disabled him

----------


## codylande

just curious about this working in 8.3, long time HB returning to wow would love some advice PM me if you have sometime thanks fellas!

----------


## charles420

If anyone wants to test for classic lmk

----------


## tylen

I'd test TBC classic version if there was any

----------


## charles420

when i update it again i got u been lazy

----------


## SpOokiiee

Does anyone know how to convert Lazybot profile to Lazybot Revolution?

----------


## charles420

should be a profile converter plugin

----------


## Fruitard

> Lazybot De-Evolution ( r29 )


Does anyone know how to fix this version 3.3.5a of Lazybot De-Evolution ( r29 ) regarding feral druid cat form which doesn't show energy hence unable to make a working behavior for feral cat. Bear form rage works fine in this version.

----------


## spiceagent11

Check in engine settings that you have ticked on Gather: herb/mine, and at "max enemy at node: 1" (or 2 if your bot can handle, 0 if u don't want the bot to fight at all - lvl 80 botting in twilight or something like that) VidMate Spice Money Login Bluestacks 3 

If you have a problem and want to post here for help please use some simple guidelines

----------


## blecaplol

How do i Use LB for Project Ascension Wow? I just cant seem to attach it tho.

----------


## Serializer

> Does anyone know how to fix this version 3.3.5a of Lazybot De-Evolution ( r29 ) regarding feral druid cat form which doesn't show energy hence unable to make a working behavior for feral cat. Bear form rage works fine in this version.


Sadly the source for it is well hidden somewhere in my basement so not alot I can do atm. U can try and decompile it and make the changes, shouldnt be too obscured iirc.

----------


## antoinel

Hello!
I do not understand anything. Does the bot work in Shadowlands? Where can I download the latest version of the bot? Does the bot work on TBC?

----------


## Alex1227

> Hello!
> I do not understand anything. Does the bot work in Shadowlands? Where can I download the latest version of the bot? Does the bot work on TBC?


me too answer please. tbc works?

----------


## Fruitard

> Message: Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
> Inner exception: 
> Source: System
> Stack trace: at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> at LazyLib.Helpers.Memory.OpenProcess(Int32 processId)
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.GetName(Process proc)
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.RefreshProcess()
> at LazyEvo.Forms.Selector.Selector_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> ...


Have anyone encountered this error for 3.3.5a version? Out of a sudden I have this error whenever I tried to open Lazybot De-Evolution ( r29 )

----------


## Romulis2000

is this updated and working for new world of warcraft content ?

----------


## Jaladhjin

> is this updated and working for new world of warcraft content ?


Check out post #1 😁👍

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post2209878

----------


## Delawarefast

I don't need all these functions. All I need is a simple AH bot that opens the Ah to post every few minutes and then log out. A cancel scan every 20 minutes or so and I'm golden. Can Lazybot do that ? If not do anyone recommend a bot for that ?

----------


## fingerprint86

Hello, guys. How I can run Lazybot on MOP private server? I tried to delete all *.exe files except wow.exe, made a shortcut with "-noautolaunch64bit" addition (to start it in 32-bit mode), but bot still not finding a game process. :Oh Noes:

----------


## tylen

> Hello, guys. How I can run Lazybot on MOP private server? I tried to delete all *.exe files except wow.exe, made a shortcut with "-noautolaunch64bit" addition (to start it in 32-bit mode), but bot still not finding a game process.


I beleive you need specific offsets and stuff for that private server MoP game version.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'm pourin' 1 out for you LB.

You were what got me big into cheating in WoW.

I tried oHack first & was blown away it actually worked & I wasn't immediately disconnected & banned.

I figured no waaayyy people who say you can cheat in WoW are lyin' you're online 100% of the time no way they don't catch you.

I wish I'd have come to the scene sooner.

Missed out on the real Golden Age speed hacks & what not.

To all you real OGs that were here when it was MMOwned ngl I'm not g'na pretend I was 1 of them I wasn't but what were some of the best *OLD* hacks from back in the day(s)?

And by *Old* if you're reading this & thinking Firehack & Honorbuddy are "*Old*" you're not the one I'm lookin' for.

Talkin' 2004 - maybe 2008 those days. What were the best in the business?

We can make a separate thread if we want to but imho lets honor 1 of the most basic cobbled together bots imho but that's also part of what made it special & if it worked today as it was I wonder if it might evade a lot of new age detection tech.

Anyway hats off to you LB sendin' all my love from this old cheater's heart your way. From you I do admit after awhile I moved onto to Honorbuddy as my main bot.

----------


## tylen

The only 'old' that makes me missing the old days i can remember by offhand the Glider

----------

